# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  أنتم على موعد مع أروع أفلام السينما الفوركسية ..(احجزلك مكان .. قبل فوات الاوان )  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## bo7a

السيدات والسادة   أنتم على موعد مع فيلم من أروع أفلام السينما الفوركسية    تشاهدونه حصرياً على قناة   :Thumb:   ( بوحه سينما )   :Thumb:   ولأول مرة على شاشات التداول ... العرض الأول من فيلم الموسم وكل موسم    :Yikes3:  عــــــــــــــودة النــــــــــــــدل   :Yikes3:    " يروي الفيلم قصة شاب طايش سرح في ملكوت بعيداً عن أهله وحبايبه واصحابه ويتوقع أن يعود خلال ساعات باذن الله   لم يجد الندل صعوبة أو عراقيل في رحلة ال 700  كيلو .. أقصد ال  700  نقطة   ولكنه سرعان ما سيرتد ويعود الي أهله   فكثيرا ما يفقد صوابه .. وكثيرا يحن الي أهله وأحبابه "   :013:  تفاصيل الفيلم   :013:   بطولة :  باوند ين  ( العاقل الراسي المحترم )   نقطة الدخول : 245.00    هدف أول     : 244.50   هدف ثاني    : 244.00   فكرة وسيناريو وحوار وتصوير واخراج وكل حاجة  :  بوحه الصباح     تمنياتنا بقضاء وقت ممتع ومربح للجميع باذن الله     :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## herohok

متابعين معك يا حبي.......وصبح صبح ياعم الحج

----------


## bo7a

> متابعين معك يا حبي.......وصبح صبح ياعم الحج

 صباح القشطة يا سيد هيرو .... بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  
وصبح صبح

----------


## m.salah

صباح الصباح يامعلم بوحه
وانا بعت الواد اسماعيل يجيبه قبل ما يعدي  245.90 علشان انت عارف لو عدى 245.90 مش هايرجع تاني ماهو احنا لازم نتعاون ضد الانجليز ولا ايه يامعلم 
مع تحيات
ابو اسماعيل :013:

----------


## dr_mamy2006

اه الجمال ده متابعين بلكون

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الصباح يامعلم بوحه
> وانا بعت الواد اسماعيل يجيبه قبل ما يعدي 245.90 علشان انت عارف لو عدى 245.90 مش هايرجع تاني ماهو احنا لازم نتعاون ضد الانجليز ولا ايه يامعلم 
> مع تحيات
> ابو اسماعيل

 يا صباح السكر البودرة  
وعليا النعمة الراجل دا بيقول أحلي كلام .. وان شاء الله يا ابو صلاح مش هيعدي 245.50  كمان  
وسيعود الابن الضال والانجليز مش هيفرقونا عن بعضنا  
حبيبي يا ابو صلاح .. نهارك زي القشطة  :Icon26:  
نصيحة  :  ابعد ابنك عننا علشان المرة دي مش هيحصل طيب  
وقد اعذر من انذر  :Thmbdn:

----------


## bo7a

> اه الجمال ده متابعين بلكون

 بلكون بلكون ... ماشي يا سيدي الغالي للغالي  
نهارك زي العسل يا دكتور ...... وصبح صبح

----------


## m.salah

> يا صباح السكر البودرة   وعليا النعمة الراجل دا بيقول أحلي كلام .. وان شاء الله يا ابو صلاح مش هيعدي 245.50 كمان   وسيعود الابن الضال والانجليز مش هيفرقونا عن بعضنا   حبيبي يا ابو صلاح .. نهارك زي القشطة   نصيحة : ابعد ابنك عننا علشان المرة دي مش هيحصل طيب    وقد اعذر من انذر

 انت عارف انا كنت داخل انام ولما شوفت موضوعك عملت قهوه 
شوف يامعلم بوحه 245.50 زحمه يعني لما نمسكه مش هانعرف نضربه كويس ورجالتك مش هايخدوا راحتهم في الضرب والمباحث في كل حده وانت عارف الواد اسماعيل عليه حكمين اعدام لكن 245.90ولا 245,95 صحراء ومش هايعرف يجري علشان فيه صور (الترند الشهري)وبعدين 245.90 نحط عليهم30 نقطه لو خلع مننا وخطف ال30 نقطه في داهيه و سيبه يغور في داهيه وعنه مارجع  
مع تحيات ابو اسماعيل
الاستقلال التام او الموت الزؤام

----------


## bo7a

> انت عارف انا كنت داخل انام ولما شوفت موضوعك عملت قهوه 
> شوف يامعلم بوحه 245.50 زحمه يعني لما نمسكه مش هانعرف نضربه كويس ورجالتك مش هايخدوا راحتهم في الضرب والمباحث في كل حده وانت عارف الواد اسماعيل عليه حكمين اعدام لكن 245.90ولا 245,95 صحراء ومش هايعرف يجري علشان فيه صور (الترند الشهري)وبعدين 245.90 نحط عليهم30 نقطه لو خلع مننا وخطف ال30 نقطه في داهيه و سيبه يغور في داهيه وعنه مارجع  
> مع تحيات ابو اسماعيل
> الاستقلال التام او الموت الزؤام

 يا سلام عليك يا ابو صلاح ... لا انت عندك خبرة مع قطاع الطرق .. كانت تايهة عن بالي  
عموما الكلام منطقي جدا وزي الفل وانا مقتنع .. ربنا يبارك فيك ويزيدك من علمه ونعيمه  
بس انا لقيت تشبع كبير أوي على المؤشرات وشمعة انعكاسية على فريم الاربع ساعات  
والشمعة الحالية لها نفس الهاي تقريبا وهيتكون نموذج تويزرز توبس ( الملقط )  
هيزودها قوة وفي انتظار اغلاقها .. كمان فيه قناة سعرية اتكونت على فريم الساعة وسعر الدخول بعد كسر الجزء السفلي منها  
عموما كلها اجتهادات مني ... وربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير يا ابو صلاح  
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه 
بس سيبك انت انا عاجبني أوي طريقة الحوار دا . فوركس صياعة .. تعجبني يا ابو صلاح والله  
بس الواد اسماعيل ما شاء الله عليه حكمين اعدام مرة واحدة ( اللهم لا حسد ) الواد دا تبخره  
وترقيه ... العين صابتني ورب العرش نجاني  
صبح صبح يا ابو صلاح وانا كمان داخل أعمل قهوة والسهرة هتبقي زي الفل  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## m.salah

والله يامعلم بوحه انا خايف على الواد ده من الحسد فعلا وخايف مايعرفش يأخذ الاعدام الثالث
(ثالثه اعدام علمي) القر عليه جامد 
وبالنسبه للمجنون شمعة النزول معروفه لما تيجي نخش على طول على فكره انا بعمل اصطباحه في سويسرا مع الدولار فرنك شورت القي نظره عليه 
صباحك عسل

----------


## bo7a

> والله يامعلم بوحه انا خايف على الواد ده من الحسد فعلا وخايف مايعرفش يأخذ الاعدام الثالث
> (ثالثه اعدام علمي) القر عليه جامد 
> وبالنسبه للمجنون شمعة النزول معروفه لما تيجي نخش على طول على فكره انا بعمل اصطباحه في سويسرا مع الدولار فرنك شورت القي نظره عليه 
> صباحك عسل

 صفقة ممتازة الله يباركلك .. للاسف انا مش متابع غير المجنون بالازواج التابعة له فقط  
بس انا شايف ان صفقتك دي ممتازة ... توكل على الله

----------


## سامي المشرف

صباح الخير استاذ بوحه  
كيفكم جميعا  
بعد صلاة الفجر  
اشوف الترند على مؤشر القوه النسبيه انكسر  
يعني السهم ناوي على نيه  
اتمنى لك التوفيق 
لكن بالنسبه لي  
مازال محتاج الكثير للدخول  
اول شي : كسر الترند على شارت الساعه  
ثاني شي تقاطع المتوسطات  
وثالث شي : السيد ترادجورد يعطي اشاره لخراب البيوت هههههه  
والشارتات في الاسفل             
ممكن ما عرفتني  
انا assmi في موضوعك السابق  
تم تغير الاسم ولله الحمد    
وتحياتي لك

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الخير استاذ بوحه   
> كيفكم جميعا  
> بعد صلاة الفجر  
> اشوف الترند على مؤشر القوه النسبيه انكسر  
> يعني السهم ناوي على نيه  
> اتمنى لك التوفيق 
> لكن بالنسبه لي  
> مازال محتاج الكثير للدخول  
> اول شي : كسر الترند على شارت الساعه  
> ...

   
اهلا اهلا ... منور يا ابو السام ومبروك الاسم الجديد يا باشا أيوه كدا سهل ننطقه  
كلامك زي الفل ووجهة نظر محترمة .. وانا شرحت فكرتي في اقتباس لابو صلاح زعيم العصابة  
مش عارف انا دايما بتسرع ولا ايه ... بس بحب أخد اللي على وش القفص وأخد الخير كله  
عموما ربنا يجعله خير ويكتبلنا رزق طيب من العاقل الراسي .... اللي وجعلي راسي  
صبح صبح يا ابو السام ونهارك زي القشطة الصابحة ....... الشاي يا بلية في ثواني  :Drive1:

----------


## Tarek egy fx

صباح الخير يا معلم :Icon31:   نسيت تقول اسمى فى القايمة انت مش عارفنى ولا ايه :Smile:   انا الناقد السينمائى :Wink:  ههههههههههه ليا راى احب اقوله بعد اذنك طبعا يا معلم بوحة  .................................. احتمال التصحيح وارد لكن اللعب على الترند احسن بكتير من اللعب على التصحيح وانت معلم كبير وفاهم قصدى :Smile:   ده رايى انتظار التصحيح للشراء احسن من الدخول فيه   والله اعلم  المجنون بربطه باليورو ين و بالدولار ين بحيث اطلع رؤية واحدة للجروب ده  انا بفكر فى ناس كتير خسرت لانها مصرة تبيع ازواج الفرنك والين فى الفترة السابقة ولو كان تفكيرهم انهم يشتروا كان زمان الخسارة مكسب لكن نعمل ايه كل شوية واحد يقول ارتفاع شاهق واعلى مستوى مش عارف فى اخر كام سنة وكلام كبير من ده  :Smile:     باذن الله الصفقة تنجح وربنا يرزق الجميع  باذن الله  تحياتى للمعلم :Icon26:

----------


## شريف دعبس

> صباح الخير يا معلم  نسيت تقول اسمى فى القايمة انت مش عارفنى ولا ايه  انا الناقد السينمائى ههههههههههه ليا راى احب اقوله بعد اذنك طبعا يا معلم بوحة  .................................. احتمال التصحيح وارد لكن اللعب على الترند احسن بكتير من اللعب على التصحيح وانت معلم كبير وفاهم قصدى  ده رايى انتظار التصحيح للشراء احسن من الدخول فيه   والله اعلم  المجنون بربطه باليورو ين و بالدولار ين بحيث اطلع رؤية واحدة للجروب ده  انا بفكر فى ناس كتير خسرت لانها مصرة تبيع ازواج الفرنك والين فى الفترة السابقة ولو كان تفكيرهم انهم يشتروا كان زمان الخسارة مكسب لكن نعمل ايه كل شوية واحد يقول ارتفاع شاهق واعلى مستوى مش عارف فى اخر كام سنة وكلام كبير من ده     باذن الله الصفقة تنجح وربنا يرزق الجميع  باذن الله  تحياتى للمعلم

  كلام  :Thumb:      ياعم بوحه اسمع الكلام علشان خاطر الاموره الى فى الصوره خليه ينزل وبدل ما تبيعه اشتريه من تحت و باهداف عالميه
وكمان انا شايف والله اعلم ان الباوند -دولار ناوى يجيب 1.9910 النهارده
واحذر و ربنا يوقفك
و
تحياتى ليك مع اطيب الامانى يالتوفيق  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## jedawy

صباح الفل يابوحة باشا وصباح الجنان على المجنون اللى جنن الكل لكن انا حاسس انه هيعقل على ايديك بعد السيناريو الجامد والاخراج بتاعك وصبح صبح يامعلم

----------


## ابوتركي الثبيتي

احلا صباح لاحلا بوحه  صباحك عسل ياعسل  ويارب يوفقك فى عملياتك  شكرا لحسن  اخلاقك وسعة صدرك  انت نموذج فى الاخلاق ياعم بوحه

----------


## فهد الكويت

بالتوفيييق وصبح صبح على الناس الحلووووين

----------


## أبومحمود

صباح الخيرات والمسرات   ربنا ينصرك عليه يابوحة   يمكن في الفيلم ده  تحتاج  تجيب  بروسللي  عشان هو عارف شوارع اليابان الجواني كويس أوي ... وبرضة ممكن تجيب الأرموطي .. لوعايز أرخص ..  وممكن يسلك  ويبقى الفيلم عالمي   ..

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الخير يا معلم  نسيت تقول اسمى فى القايمة انت مش عارفنى ولا ايه  انا الناقد السينمائى ههههههههههه ليا راى احب اقوله بعد اذنك طبعا يا معلم بوحة  .................................. احتمال التصحيح وارد لكن اللعب على الترند احسن بكتير من اللعب على التصحيح وانت معلم كبير وفاهم قصدى  ده رايى انتظار التصحيح للشراء احسن من الدخول فيه   والله اعلم  المجنون بربطه باليورو ين و بالدولار ين بحيث اطلع رؤية واحدة للجروب ده  انا بفكر فى ناس كتير خسرت لانها مصرة تبيع ازواج الفرنك والين فى الفترة السابقة ولو كان تفكيرهم انهم يشتروا كان زمان الخسارة مكسب لكن نعمل ايه كل شوية واحد يقول ارتفاع شاهق واعلى مستوى مش عارف فى اخر كام سنة وكلام كبير من ده     باذن الله الصفقة تنجح وربنا يرزق الجميع باذن الله  تحياتى للمعلم

 صباح الورد الأحمر والأبيض ... صباح الفل يا استاذ طارق  
كلام سليم وكلام معقول مقدرش أقول حاجة عنه  
بس أنا بحاول أستنبط كام فكرة في دماغي وليه ما أستغلش الترند الصاعد في الشراء والبيع وليس الشراء فقط  
عموما الكلام اللي حضرتك بتقول عليه هو الصح طبعا واللي يقول غير كدا يبقي ما اتعلمش فوركس  
بس أنا بشوف حركة المجنون كبيرة جدا ... وبحاول أستغل الصعود والهبوط  
ومحاولاتي دي فشلت أكتر من مرة ونجحت برده مرات ....  
عموما يا كبير .. انا ليا الشرف اني اتعلمت على ايد كبار المنتدي هنا وانا بحاول أختبر قدراتي فقط  
وأي مشاركة من أي عضو في المنتدي أنا بستفيد منها .. وأنا بحاول أفهم أكتر بالتجربة . هي دي القصة  
شرفت الموضوع ونورته ... وأخدت منك معلومة كمان ع الصبح   :012:  وياريت دايما تكون متابعني في اي حاجة وتصححلي  
وصبح صبح يا طارق باشا   :Icon26:

----------


## bo7a

> كلام      ياعم بوحه اسمع الكلام علشان خاطر الاموره الى فى الصوره خليه ينزل وبدل ما تبيعه اشتريه من تحت و باهداف عالميه وكمان انا شايف والله اعلم ان الباوند -دولار ناوى يجيب 1.9910 النهارده واحذر و ربنا يوقفك و تحياتى ليك مع اطيب الامانى يالتوفيق

  
حاضر يا كبير الدعابسة يا غالي  ...  منور يا قمر الليالي  
وبالتوفيق لنا كلنا يارب .. وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الفل يابوحة باشا وصباح الجنان على المجنون اللى جنن الكل لكن انا حاسس انه هيعقل على ايديك بعد السيناريو الجامد والاخراج بتاعك وصبح صبح يامعلم

 صباح الفل يا جدووووووووو  
وحشتنا والله يا عم الحاج ... أنا عاوز الأسبوع كله يبقي شغل علشان كل يوم نشوف الناس الحلوة دي  
قول يارب أشوفه أطيب وأعقل زوج في الفوركس كله ... دا احنا نبقي مليارديرات  :Clap:  
صبح صبح يا ريس ...  نهارك كله كويس

----------


## bo7a

> احلا صباح لاحلا بوحه   صباحك عسل ياعسل  ويارب يوفقك فى عملياتك  شكرا لحسن اخلاقك وسعة صدرك  انت نموذج فى الاخلاق ياعم بوحه

  
يا صباح الورد الأزهار  ...  نهارنا مش زي أي نهار  
صباحك قشطة يا أبو تركي يا كبير   .. انت والله اللي زي العسل ومثل أعلي وقدوة في الأخلاق والطيبة  
الله يبارك فيك  ويكرمك يا طيب يا كريم .... بس كفاية عليا كدا بقي علشان أنا هبدأ أحس بالقلق  
شكلك لحد اليوم مقتنع إني ست بوحة زي ما بتقول وتعطينا كل يوم درس جديد في الغزل  
جايين احنا هنا علشان نتعلم شعر وغزل مش فوركس ..... يا حلاوتك يا متداول يا عربي  
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
صبح صبح يا عم الحاج

----------


## bo7a

> بالتوفيييق وصبح صبح على الناس الحلووووين

 بالتوفيق لينا كلنا ان شاء الله ...... ويوم زي الفل  
وصبح صبح يا أغلي الغاليين

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الخيرات والمسرات ربنا ينصرك عليه يابوحة يمكن في الفيلم ده تحتاج تجيب بروسللي عشان هو عارف شوارع اليابان الجواني كويس أوي ... وبرضة ممكن تجيب الأرموطي .. لوعايز أرخص .. وممكن يسلك ويبقى الفيلم عالمي ..

 صبح صبح يا عم الحاج  
الأرموطي دا اتحايل عليا أطلعه في الفيلم ياخد اقلام على سحنته بس أنا برده ما وافقتش  
بروسلي دا كان نفسه يطلع في الفيلم ولو حتي كومبارس صغير ينضرب بالشلاليت بس الفيلم أكبر من العالم دي  
هتشوف انت بس مع بداية العرض نجوم من زمن الفن الجميل  
وحش الشاشة  : سعيد أزمات  
السندريلا  :  نعيمة الصباح ( من العيلة ) 
والأبطال  :  محروس الضبع وعباس الخرع والمعلم فلانتينو ونخبة من أعرق الفنانين السينمائيين  
وصبح صبح يا عم الحاج

----------


## محمد ستيتة

السلام عليكم 
متابعين معك ان شاء الله  :Thumb:

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم 
> متابعين معك ان شاء الله

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
منور يا قمر وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله  
صبح صبح

----------


## m.salah

ايه يامعلم بوحه اعمل قهوه ولا اخش نام

----------


## bo7a

> ايه يامعلم بوحه اعمل قهوه ولا اخش نام

 سهران معاك يا أبو صلاح ... بس السوق حاجة تقرف  :Yawn:  
والمجنون ليلته زي كاللو الصباع ...... خليهم اتنين قهوة يا حاج انا جاي اقعد معاك شوية

----------


## m.salah

> سهران معاك يا أبو صلاح ... بس السوق حاجة تقرف    والمجنون ليلته زي كاللو الصباع ...... خليهم اتنين قهوة يا حاج انا جاي اقعد معاك شوية

 والشيشه جاهزه كمان
وهي ساعه كمان اما نشده للعتبه او يشدنا لطوكيو يعني احنا معاه مكان مايروح
وصباح الجمال قي طوكيو

----------


## أبو نورة

ايش توقعاتكم أخواني للباوند ين ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## bo7a

> ايش توقعاتكم أخواني للباوند ين ؟؟؟؟؟

 والله يا قمر مستنيين الفرج من عند ربنا ... أخبار اليوم هيكون ليها تأثير كبير وهي اللي بتحدد الاتجاه  
ولكن ان شاء الله أنا شايف انه هيكون فيه نزول ... ونزول قوي كمان

----------


## أبو نورة

الله يسمع منك يارب 
احنا متعلقين فيه من 150 نقطة

----------


## m.salah

ما تتصل باللمبي يابوحه يمكن يساعدنا

----------


## bo7a

> والشيشه جاهزه كمان
> وهي ساعه كمان اما نشده للعتبه او يشدنا لطوكيو يعني احنا معاه مكان مايروح
> وصباح الجمال قي طوكيو

 عاوز أشرب حجر معسل على زوقك بقي يا ابو صلاح  
وفنجان قهوة يشقلب دماغي علشان مش عاوز أنام دلوقتي  
وتبقي سهرة فل

----------


## bo7a

> ما تتصل باللمبي يابوحه يمكن يساعدنا

 اللمبي دا تلميذ   :Thmbdn:  
بوحه هو الأصل

----------


## bo7a

> الله يسمع منك يارب 
> احنا متعلقين فيه من 150 نقطة

 ان شاء الله كل خير وتابع معانا الأخبار اليابانية في موضوع أبو عبد الله   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=3296

----------


## fxaqaba

> السيدات والسادة   أنتم على موعد مع فيلم من أروع أفلام السينما الفوركسية   تشاهدونه حصرياً على قناة   ( بوحه سينما )   ولأول مرة على شاشات التداول ... العرض الأول من فيلم الموسم وكل موسم   عــــــــــــــودة النــــــــــــــدل   " يروي الفيلم قصة شاب طايش سرح في ملكوت بعيداً عن أهله وحبايبه واصحابه ويتوقع أن يعود خلال ساعات باذن الله   لم يجد الندل صعوبة أو عراقيل في رحلة ال 700 كيلو .. أقصد ال 700 نقطة   ولكنه سرعان ما سيرتد ويعود الي أهله   فكثيرا ما يفقد صوابه .. وكثيرا يحن الي أهله وأحبابه "   تفاصيل الفيلم   بطولة : باوند ين ( العاقل الراسي المحترم )   نقطة الدخول : 245.00   هدف أول : 244.50   هدف ثاني : 244.00  فكرة وسيناريو وحوار وتصوير واخراج وكل حاجة : بوحه الصباح   تمنياتنا بقضاء وقت ممتع ومربح للجميع باذن الله

 مكن يا معلم بوحة اعرف على اي اساس بتعرض فيلم عودة الندل...؟؟؟
اذا كان الندل حيعود من نقطة الــ 245 وهي نقطة الدخول على اساس انو حيرجع من عند اولاد ابو اسماعيل احب ارفقلك تشارت محروس الضبع واللي فيها الخط الاحمر هيو نقطة عودة الندل 245
اما الخط الافغقي الازرق فهو سعر الندل سنة 1990 وهو 286 عارف يعني كام نقطة... كتير اوي
ونقطة الدخول 245 مختفية خالص
طبعا حتسالني وتقول دي نقطة قبل 17 سنة يا عم..؟
حقلك انو في كتير نقاط خلال هذه الفترة ولكني اخترت ان يكون تشارت محروس الضبع والتشارت اللي بعدو للست حلويات على سعر 570 بس

----------


## fxaqaba

ان مش عاوز احبطكو طبعا ... ده تشارت محروس الضبع مش بتاعي والله
انا شوفت الموضوع قبل 10 دقائق بس لما اتصل معي محروس وأللي انو الندل عندو ومش رح يقدرو عليه ولاد ابو اسماعيل  ووصاني ارفق التشارت بتاعو عشان معندوش انترنت بالحارة...
اما التشارت بتاعي بيقول انو السعر مشبع بالشراء على حسب مؤشر القوة النسبية
وانشالله انو نازل..
بس ده ما يمنعش اننا ناخذ الحذر من سي محروس

----------


## bo7a

> مكن يا معلم بوحة اعرف على اي اساس بتعرض فيلم عودة الندل...؟؟؟

 برنامج ما يطلبه المجنون .... قصدي المستمعون  !!   

> اذا كان الندل حيعود من نقطة الــ 245 وهي نقطة الدخول على اساس انو حيرجع من عند اولاد ابو اسماعيل احب ارفقلك تشارت محروس الضبع واللي فيها الخط الاحمر هيو نقطة عودة الندل 245
> اما الخط الافغقي الازرق فهو سعر الندل سنة 1990 وهو 286 عارف يعني كام نقطة... كتير اوي
> ونقطة الدخول 245 مختفية خالص
> طبعا حتسالني وتقول دي نقطة قبل 17 سنة يا عم..؟
> حقلك انو في كتير نقاط خلال هذه الفترة ولكني اخترت ان يكون تشارت محروس الضبع والتشارت اللي بعدو للست حلويات على سعر 570 بس

 والله أنا شايف انه عمل خناقة كبيرة مع 245.50  ومش قادر يخترق ومن وجهة نظري اختراق مستوي 245.07  وكسرها كسر حقيقي هينزل بيه لمستويات كبيرة  
ثانيا تشبع المؤشرات بالشراء وظهور بوادر دخول البائعين لارتكازه عند نقطة جيدة زي ما قلتلك باختراقها هيكون البيع من هذه المناطق  
عموما كلها توقعات ووجهات نظر وأخبار النهاردا هتوضح الكلام دا  
أخيرا الندل راجع راجع لا محالة وأعتقد ان وقت رجوعه قرب جدا  
صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> ان مش عاوز احبطكو طبعا ... ده تشارت محروس الضبع مش بتاعي والله
> انا شوفت الموضوع قبل 10 دقائق بس لما اتصل معي محروس وأللي انو الندل عندو ومش رح يقدرو عليه ولاد ابو اسماعيل ووصاني ارفق التشارت بتاعو عشان معندوش انترنت بالحارة...
> اما التشارت بتاعي بيقول انو السعر مشبع بالشراء على حسب مؤشر القوة النسبية
> وانشالله انو نازل..
> بس ده ما يمنعش اننا ناخذ الحذر من سي محروس

 نصيحة لوجه الله : قول لمحروس الضبع يرجع الندل قبل نص ساعة مع أخبار الين  
ولو ما رجعش اسال كوكو ايه اللي حصل لابن ابو اسماعيل النهاردا ... تعيش انت   :Thmbdn:  
الندل ملكنا  ....  ومحدش قدنا  
هيضرب ... هنضرب  
هيكسر .. هنكسر  
والرجالة جاهزة والمقابر هتتملي بجثث الضبع واولاد ابو اسماعيل الليلة دي

----------


## fxaqaba

> نصيحة لوجه الله : قول لمحروس الضبع يرجع الندل قبل نص ساعة مع أخبار الين   ولو ما رجعش اسال كوكو ايه اللي حصل لابن ابو اسماعيل النهاردا ... تعيش انت   الندل ملكنا .... ومحدش قدنا   هيضرب ... هنضرب   هيكسر .. هنكسر    والرجالة جاهزة والمقابر هتتملي بجثث الضبع واولاد ابو اسماعيل الليلة دي

 بالتوفيق يا معلمة وصبح صبح على كل الجاهزين

----------


## bo7a

انت فين يا ابو صلاح ؟؟؟؟؟  
الخبر بعد تلت ساعة يا ابو صلاح .. الحقني بحجر زغلول يظبط الدماغ شوية  
ربنا ينصر اخواننا اليابانيين على الانجليز والخبر ييجي ايجابي

----------


## m.salah

انت عارف يابوحه الشكل اللي بيتكون الان هو نفس الشكل اللي تكون يوم الاربع والخميس اللي فات وخلع 300 نقطه لقوق واللناس بتوع الليوت بيقولوا ان المشي بالعرض يحتسب موجه وبما انه هو صاعد يكون المشي بالعرض هو التصحيح والمشكله انك لو حسبت طول صف الشموع الي ماشي بالعرض ومديت خط مائل 45 درجه من اعلا نقطه وصل لها السعر الى اسفل بنفس طول صف الشموع تجده يساوي 61 فيبيو

----------


## bo7a

> انت عارف يابوحه الشكل اللي بيتكون الان هو نفس الشكل اللي تكون يوم الاربع والخميس اللي فات وخلع 300 نقطه لقوق واللناس بتوع الليوت بيقولوا ان المشي بالعرض يحتسب موجه وبما انه هو صاعد يكون المشي بالعرض هو التصحيح والمشكله انك لو حسبت طول صف الشموع الي ماشي بالعرض ومديت خط مائل 45 درجه من اعلا نقطه وصل لها السعر الى اسفل بنفس طول صف الشموع تجده يساوي 61 فيبيو

 حطيت النقطة دي في دماغي برده واللي ينفع معاه علشان ينزل فعلا هو خبر قوي  
وأنا شايف باذن الله ان النهاردا هيكون نهاية للصعود الكبير أو على الأقل تصحيح وبعدها صعود تاني  
عموما أهدافنا مش بعيدة وان شاء الله تتحقق وخليك معايا .. ما تنسانيش .. كل الحكاية .. أنا عايز أعيش

----------


## fxaqaba

الغريب انو التقرير الاول والثالث للين من غير forecast بس عموما شكلها تقارير جيدة للباوند ورايحة تنزل الترند .... تنزل للترند لانو الين في بير الباوند ين في المقام طبعا

----------


## m.salah

شوق ياعم بوحه لو اخبار جيده هادخل شورت من الدولار او اليورو ولو سلبيه هادخل لونج من المجنون

----------


## bo7a

> الغريب انو التقرير الاول والثالث للين من غير forecast بس عموما شكلها تقارير جيدة للباوند ورايحة تنزل الترند .... تنزل للترند لانو الين في بير الباوند ين في المقام طبعا

 ان شاء الله تكون الاخبار جيدة يا زعيم ...... إحياة النبي تقولي اسمك ايه  :Ohmy:  يا ....  
مش عارف أنطق المعرف بتاعك دا ..... قولي اسمك نتشرف بيه ويبقي سهل علينا ننطقه  
وصبح صبح تاني

----------


## bo7a

> شوق ياعم بوحه لو اخبار جيده هادخل شورت من الدولار او اليورو ولو سلبيه هادخل لونج من المجنون

 نتائج اجتماع البنك المركزي في انجلترا الساعة 11.30  هيكون ليها تأثير برده كبير  
ودي اللي هتكون الفيصل تقريبا في عملية الصعود أو التصحيح والهبوط  
حتي لو سلبي انتظر الخبر دا . طالما انك هتدخل مجنون في الصعود فقط

----------


## medhat 2007

هى الاخبار طلعت و لا لسه 
المفروض تكون دلوقتى

----------


## bo7a

> هى الاخبار طلعت و لا لسه 
> المفروض تكون دلوقتى

 الساعة 2.50   
يعني بعد  6  دقائق

----------


## fxaqaba

> ان شاء الله تكون الاخبار جيدة يا زعيم ...... إحياة النبي تقولي اسمك ايه  يا ....  
> مش عارف أنطق المعرف بتاعك دا ..... قولي اسمك نتشرف بيه ويبقي سهل علينا ننطقه  
> وصبح صبح تاني

 حمادة...

----------


## medhat 2007

ربنا يسهل يا عم بوحة و يرحمنا من المجنون دا شوية

----------


## bo7a

> حمادة...

 عاشت الأسامي يا برنس ...... شد المجنون معايا لتحت .... شد يا حمادة

----------


## medhat 2007

استنوا هشد معاكوا ايد على ايد تساعد برده

----------


## bo7a

الخبر سلبي  
السابق 0.1  والحالي  -2.2

----------


## medhat 2007

يعنى هيكمل جنان و يطلع

----------


## bo7a

> يعنى هيكمل جنان و يطلع

 الله أعلم .. بس تقريبا كدا هو دا اللي هيحصل  
عموما برده زي ما أنا بقول لو كسر 245  وفتح بشمعة تحتها هادخل شورت  
لو كسر 245.50  وفتح فوقها هادخل لونج ....... أنا خلاص اتجننت من البتاع دا

----------


## medhat 2007

و انا اتخنقت منه

----------


## bo7a

خبر جميع الصناعات   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=3298 
مؤشر جميع الصناعات (إبريل)
السابق: -1.4%
المتوقع: 1.0%
الحالي: 1.2%

----------


## Nader87

> الله أعلم .. بس تقريبا كدا هو دا اللي هيحصل  
> عموما برده زي ما أنا بقول لو كسر 245 وفتح بشمعة تحتها هادخل شورت  
> لو كسر 245.50 وفتح فوقها هادخل لونج ....... أنا خلاص اتجننت من البتاع دا

  
اخي العزيز اولا هذا ليس اسلوبا صحيحا في المتاجرة..................... 
يعني تفتح شورت بعدها تلاقي السعر لسى حيطلع تاخد لونغ........ 
نصيحة مني اخي الحبيب لا تقم بفتح صفقة الا عندما تشعر بمؤشرات قوية وحسية لصفقتك..... 
وعلى فكرة انا معاك بان صفقة الشورت اللي قمت بها صحيحة(مع اني مش داخل عليها)  
ثانيا اخي لا تزعل مني خطأ كبير ان تكتب توصية باسلوب مشوق هكذا ثم عندما يلوح لك خبر سلبي تتصرف بهذه الطريقة و تقول ممكن اقلب لونج....
طيب و نفسية الناس اللي دخلت معك التوصية ماذا سيحصل لها........ 
اخي انتظر قليلا غدا خبر حاسم للباوند...... 
وعلى فكرة الخبر التاني للين كان ايجابي السابق -1.4 المتوقع 1.0 والنتيجة 1.2 ......  
و انا حتابع معكم مع اني مش داخل الصفقة 
وسهرانين سوى

----------


## medhat 2007

اخ نادر تحياتى اولا 
ثانيا احنا مدخلناش اساسا الصفقة لان السعر لم يصل لنقطة الدخول يعنى لغاية دلوقتى احنا بنتابع مش اكتر 
و مشرفنا بمتابعتك معانا

----------


## سامي المشرف

> خبر جميع الصناعات   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=3298 
> مؤشر جميع الصناعات (إبريل)
> السابق: -1.4%
> المتوقع: 1.0%
> الحالي: 1.2%

   
يعني ايه يا بوحه  
حنا ما نفهم في الحاجات دي  
عطينا المفيد  
سلبي او ايجابي   
انا ما اشوف اي تفاعل  :Yikes3:

----------


## Nader87

> اخ نادر تحياتى اولا 
> ثانيا احنا مدخلناش اساسا الصفقة لان السعر لم يصل لنقطة الدخول يعنى لغاية دلوقتى احنا بنتابع مش اكتر 
> و مشرفنا بمتابعتك معانا

 شكرا اخي العزيز وانا عارف انو السعر لسا ما وصل نقطة الدخول للونج.... 
قصدي انو الكلام عن لونغ حبأثر على نفسية المتابعين للتوصية مش اكتر..............  
و لك مودتي

----------


## bo7a

> اخي العزيز اولا هذا ليس اسلوبا صحيحا في المتاجرة..................... 
> يعني تفتح شورت بعدها تلاقي السعر لسى حيطلع تاخد لونغ........ 
> نصيحة مني اخي الحبيب لا تقم بفتح صفقة الا عندما تشعر بمؤشرات قوية وحسية لصفقتك..... 
> وعلى فكرة انا معاك بان صفقة الشورت اللي قمت بها صحيحة(مع اني مش داخل عليها)  
> ثانيا اخي لا تزعل مني خطأ كبير ان تكتب توصية باسلوب مشوق هكذا ثم عندما يلوح لك خبر سلبي تتصرف بهذه الطريقة و تقول ممكن اقلب لونج....
> طيب و نفسية الناس اللي دخلت معك التوصية ماذا سيحصل لها........ 
> اخي انتظر قليلا غدا خبر حاسم للباوند...... 
> وعلى فكرة الخبر التاني للين كان ايجابي السابق -1.4 المتوقع 1.0 والنتيجة 1.2 ......  
> و انا حتابع معكم مع اني مش داخل الصفقة 
> وسهرانين سوى

 أولا صباح الخير يا باشا .. اقعد هدي نفسك بس ونشرب ليمون فريش مع بعض  
دخولي الصفقة الشورت دي على اساس تأثير الخبر بالمقام الأول  
الترند صاعد ولكنه بيواجه مستويات قوية وحتما لا بد من التصحيح أو عكس الاتجاه  
وزي ما كنت أنا بتناقش مع ابو صلاح وبقوله لازم خبر قوي جيد للين يحرك السعر لأسفل  
وهو دا اللي انا بعتمد عليه أكتر من التحليل الفني في الصفقة دي على وجه الخصوص  
ثانيا يا راجل يا سكره الصفقة ما اتفعلتش وانا هربت منها مثلا  
لسه السعر ما وصلش لنقطة دخولنا وأنا عندي نسبة كبيرة من اليقين انه لو كسر 245  هيكون اتجاهه هبوط  
أو على الأقل التصحيح .. أو حدوث نفس سيناريو يوم الاربعاء والخميس بكسر 245.50   
كلامك على عيني وراسي يا راجل يا زوق ومعذرة انا مش كاتب توصية  
أنا دايما بكتب الصفقة اللي انا بدخلها وكذا مرة أقول لازم الناس يقتنعوا باللي انا بعمله علشان هم كمان يعملوه  
وكنت بكتبها بالخط العريض ( للحسابات التجريبية فقط ) يعني علشان لو لا قدر الله وحصل اي خسارة  
تيجي في ابو بلاش يا غالي ومتكونش خسارة تزعل مننا حبايبنا اللي معانا  
عموما انا متمسك برأيي برده وفي حالة كسر أي من المستويين هتكون نقطة دخولي سواء شورت أو لونج  
وصبح صبح يا باشا

----------


## bo7a

> يعني ايه يا بوحه  
> حنا ما نفهم في الحاجات دي  
> عطينا المفيد  
> سلبي او ايجابي   
> انا ما اشوف اي تفاعل

 والله يا سامي باشا الخبرين كل واحد منهم له اتجاه واحد سلبي والتاني ايجابي  
والأقوي هو اللي بيأثر على حركة السعر ..  عموما منتظرين حتي تتضح الرؤية  
وباذن الله خير ...... صبح صبح يا ابو السام

----------


## Nader87

> أولا صباح الخير يا باشا .. اقعد هدي نفسك بس ونشرب ليمون فريش مع بعض  
> دخولي الصفقة الشورت دي على اساس تأثير الخبر بالمقام الأول  
> الترند صاعد ولكنه بيواجه مستويات قوية وحتما لا بد من التصحيح أو عكس الاتجاه  
> وزي ما كنت أنا بتناقش مع ابو صلاح وبقوله لازم خبر قوي جيد للين يحرك السعر لأسفل  
> وهو دا اللي انا بعتمد عليه أكتر من التحليل الفني في الصفقة دي على وجه الخصوص  
> ثانيا يا راجل يا سكره الصفقة ما اتفعلتش وانا هربت منها مثلا  
> لسه السعر ما وصلش لنقطة دخولنا وأنا عندي نسبة كبيرة من اليقين انه لو كسر 245 هيكون اتجاهه هبوط  
> أو على الأقل التصحيح .. أو حدوث نفس سيناريو يوم الاربعاء والخميس بكسر 245.50  
> كلامك على عيني وراسي يا راجل يا زوق ومعذرة انا مش كاتب توصية  
> ...

 حبيب قلبي انا اسف جدا فهمتك غلط..... 
انا كنت فاكر انك دخلت شورت من 245 قبل السعر ما يوصل ل 245.20 ..... 
على كل حال بكرر اسفي .......... 
و برجع وبرجح الهبوط والله اعلم........... 
وعندي خبر ان البنوك اليابانية بتبيع الدولار ين.......... 
و نستنى ونشوف

----------


## bo7a

> حبيب قلبي انا اسف جدا فهمتك غلط..... 
> انا كنت فاكر انك دخلت شورت من 245 قبل السعر ما يوصل ل 245.20 ..... 
> على كل حال بكرر اسفي .......... 
> و برجع وبرجح الهبوط والله اعلم........... 
> وعندي خبر ان البنوك اليابانية بتبيع الدولار ين.......... 
> و نستنى ونشوف

 بسسسس بسسسسس .. عندك يا عم  
لالالالالالالالالالالالا  
اوعي تتأسف تاني ... انت ما غلطتش فيا علشان تتأسفلي ..... بالعكس أنا مبسوط جدا منك والله  
أنا بكون فرحان جدا لما ألاقي مشاركات من حبايبي هنا في المنتدي والناس تكون متابعة معايا  
وبفرح أكتر لما ألاقي وجهة نظر جديدة عليا أقدر أستفيد منها وبحترم وبقدر صاحبها مهما كان الاختلاف في الرأي  
انت راجل كلك زوق وشهامة وانت حبيب قلبي ومفيش داعي للكلام الكبير اللي انت بتقوله دا  
احنا اخوات قبل أي حاجة وانت حتي لو بتوجهني من باب الحرص .. ربنا يديم المعروف بين الجميع  
تشرفنا يا نادر باشا وعلى عيني وراسي كلامك مرة تانية وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## m.salah

ياعم بوحه كلم اللمبي هو اللي هايخلص التريد ده طيب خذ رأيه حتى 
وعلى فكره انا بعت الواد اسماعيل علشان يشدلنا الندل ولحد دلوقت مافيش اخبار انا خايف يابوحه يكون خطفوه في اليابان

----------


## m.salah

على فكره اجتماع البنك المركزي الياباني وافقوا على الزياده التدريجيه لسعر الفائده

----------


## bo7a

> ياعم بوحه كلم اللمبي هو اللي هايخلص التريد ده طيب خذ رأيه حتى 
> وعلى فكره انا بعت الواد اسماعيل علشان يشدلنا الندل ولحد دلوقت مافيش اخبار انا خايف يابوحه يكون خطفوه في اليابان

 بوحه مش هيستسلم وهنضرب على الونجين  
اسماعيل لو راح مش هيرجعوه ..... هيخطفوه ويسحلوه وفي الاخر يموتوه  :Doh:  
كدا كدا هنستني والصباح رباح ... وسيبها على الله  
والبلد اللي كلها شبه بعض دول مش ناويين يجيبوها لبر بقي ؟؟؟؟ 
بس معاهم حق .. فرحانين هم بالوضع اللي هم فيه رغم ان الين متبهدل كدا بس هم مبسوطين  
ربنا يعدي الايام دي علي خير .... اطفي على القهوة بقي أنا هدخل أنام يا ابو صلاح  :Yawn:  
وكمان كام ساعة كدا على دخول اوروبا هكون موجود ...... أراك على خير يا ابن العمومة

----------


## m.salah

تصبح على خير ومش مهم الواد اسماعيل حتى لو قتلوه يبقى خلص من حكم اعدام ويبقى عليه حكم واحد بس يارب يقتكر يجيب شهاد مصدقه من اليابان انه اتقتل  
تصبح على خير

----------


## fxaqaba

بوحة... انتا مبتنمش .... نام يا راجل عشان تقدر تواجه محروس الضبع وانتا بصحة وعافية.... الله يديم عليك الصحة والعافية باستمرار ويا رب يخليك لينا يا رب

----------


## fxaqaba

بوحه... انتا مبتنمش .... نام يا راجل عشان تقدر تواجه محروس الضبع وانتا بصحة وعافية.... الله يديم عليك الصحة والعافية باستمرار ويا رب يخليك لينا يا رب

----------


## bo7a

> بوحه... انتا مبتنمش .... نام يا راجل عشان تقدر تواجه محروس الضبع وانتا بصحة وعافية.... الله يديم عليك الصحة والعافية باستمرار ويا رب يخليك لينا يا رب

 صباح الفل والورد والياسمين على عيونك الحلوين يا غالي يا بن الغاليين  
طيب بالله عليك يجيلي نوم إزاي مع اللي بيعمله الباوند دا ؟؟؟  
نستني بقي اغلاق الساعة والأربع ساعات علشان هنشوف نعمل ايه في الصفقة دي  
وربنا يجيب العواقب سليمة ... السوق مش باينله معالم خالص  
صبح صبح يا حماده

----------


## أبو نورة

النتائج سيئة لنا 4-5 
الله يستر وين بيروح الباوند والباوند فرنك والباوند ين

----------


## bo7a

> النتائج سيئة لنا 4-5 
> الله يستر وين بيروح الباوند والباوند فرنك والباوند ين

 اوعي تكون فتحت حاجة لسه   :Ohmy:  
احنا بنستني اغلاق الساعة وشمعة الاربع ساعات علشان نشوف هو ناوي علي ايه  
البريطانيين فرحانين ومبسوطين جدا من وضع الباوند الحالي واستمرار الصعود  
معلش ... الندل كدا كدا راجع ولو بعد حين ..  
انتظر وتابع معانا يا راجل يا شيكولاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## bo7a

نتائج البيانات البريطانية   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=3306

----------


## أبو نورة

> اوعي تكون فتحت حاجة لسه   احنا بنستني اغلاق الساعة وشمعة الاربع ساعات علشان نشوف هو ناوي علي ايه   البريطانيين فرحانين ومبسوطين جدا من وضع الباوند الحالي واستمرار الصعود   معلش ... الندل كدا كدا راجع ولو بعد حين ..    انتظر وتابع معانا يا راجل يا شيكولاته

 انتا السكر يا سكر 
لا ما عملت حاجة ومحتفظ بعقود البيع للباوند

----------


## bo7a

> انتا السكر يا سكر 
> لا ما عملت حاجة ومحتفظ بعقود البيع للباوند

 زي الفل يا برنس   :Thumb:  
نستني بس الفرصة وهننقض عليها باذن الله

----------


## أبومحمود

صباح الخير يابوحة .. أهو مستنيين  ... يكونش الواد بلير  .. عمل حاجة مع ولاد أبو اسماعين  قبل ماينزل .. ؟؟

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الخير يابوحة .. أهو مستنيين ... يكونش الواد بلير .. عمل حاجة مع ولاد أبو اسماعين قبل ماينزل .. ؟؟

 يا صباح الورد المفتح  
أي نعم ولاد ابو اسماعين يكرهونا ونكرههم وموتنا منهم كتير والباقي هنسجنهم  
بس برده ما يصحش نخلي واحد من الفرنجة يعمل حاجة معاهم ... مهما كان دا بلير   :Thmbdn:  
ولو عمل معاهم حاجة تبقي برده في وشنا ... وتعويرة الوش مفيهاش معلش  :Thmbdn:

----------


## m.salah

يابوحه ماشفتش الواد اسماعيل

----------


## m.salah

اوعى تكون دخلت لونج ده كمين

----------


## bo7a

> يابوحه ماشفتش الواد اسماعيل

 أنا شايفه كدا راجع من شارع 245.80   
ربنا يجيبه بالسلامة ويطمنك عليه ...  بس خليه يجهز نفسه للسجن   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> اوعى تكون دخلت لونج ده كمين

 لا يا عم الحاج ما تقلقش ..... الندل راجع راجع

----------


## m.salah

الباوند دولار خابط الان في الترند الديلي

----------


## ابوتركي الثبيتي

صباح الورد ياورد  صباحك عسل ياعسل  صباحك قشطه ياقشطه  احلا صباح واختها معاها (طبعا اخذين الشهاده اليوم) :012:  ههههههههههههههههه   والف مبروك للناجحين والناجحات وحض اوفر  للراسبين (المعيدين)  يعطيك الف عافيه يابوحة قلبى

----------


## bo7a

أخر كلام   شورت من 245.85 هدف أول 245.35 وهدف ثاني 245.00   اللي عاوز يحط ستوب عند مستوي 245.40 معقول وان شاء الله السعر ما يوصلها   ملحوظة بسيطة : ياريت اللي عاوز يدخل الصفقة يكون مقتنع تماما بها ويشوف عنده علي الشارت كويس   اللي مكسل يشوف الشارت بتاعه أو مش مقتنع وحابب يجرب يبقي ( الحساب التجريبي )   لا أنصح بغير ذلك .... وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الورد ياورد  صباحك عسل ياعسل  صباحك قشطه ياقشطه  احلا صباح واختها معاها (طبعا اخذين الشهاده اليوم) ههههههههههههههههه   والف مبروك للناجحين والناجحات وحض اوفر للراسبين (المعيدين)  يعطيك الف عافيه يابوحة قلبى

 صباحك سكر يا ابو تركي ...... أحبك وانت دماغك عالية  
صباح الفل والورد والياسمين وكل أنواع الورد والأزهار  
أخدناك غياب النهاردا .. اتاخرت علينا كتير  
ربنا يجعلنا جميعا من الناجحين في حبه وطاعته ورزقه ويوم سعيد عليك يا قمر

----------


## ابوتركي الثبيتي

> أخر كلام   شورت من 245.85 هدف أول 245.35 وهدف ثاني 245.00   اللي عاوز يحط ستوب عند مستوي 245.40 معقول وان شاء الله السعر ما يوصلها   ملحوظة بسيطة : ياريت اللي عاوز يدخل الصفقة يكون مقتنع تماما بها ويشوف عنده علي الشارت كويس   اللي مكسل يشوف الشارت بتاعه أو مش مقتنع وحابب يجرب يبقي ( الحساب التجريبي )    لا أنصح بغير ذلك .... وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

  هلا وغلا  توصيه موفقه ان شاء الله قصدك وقف الخساره على 246.40  يعطيك العافيه

----------


## سيف الملوك

> أخر كلام   شورت من 245.85 هدف أول 245.35 وهدف ثاني 245.00   اللي عاوز يحط ستوب عند مستوي 245.40 معقول وان شاء الله السعر ما يوصلها   ملحوظة بسيطة : ياريت اللي عاوز يدخل الصفقة يكون مقتنع تماما بها ويشوف عنده علي الشارت كويس   اللي مكسل يشوف الشارت بتاعه أو مش مقتنع وحابب يجرب يبقي ( الحساب التجريبي )    لا أنصح بغير ذلك .... وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 صبح صبح يا عسل اسمحوا لي  اخش معكم بس على التجريبي يا راجل يا سكره

----------


## bo7a

> هلا وغلا   توصيه موفقه ان شاء الله قصدك وقف الخساره على 246.40   يعطيك العافيه

   
أروح منك فين بس يا أبو تركي ؟؟؟   :Wub:  
ما شاء الله عليك ... عدت عليا وما اخدت بالي منها  
سحرني كلامك الحلو وخلاني أكتب أي حاجة .... يا عمي بالراحة عليا احنا نروح فين جنبك  
الشقاوة لها حدود الا معاك يا كبير ..... صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح يا عسل  اسمحوا لي اخش معكم بس على التجريبي  يا راجل يا سكره

   
صباح الورد من غير شوك ... صباحك فل يا سيف الملوك  
تنورنا يا قمر ... وان شاء الله قدومك خير وتباركلنا الصفقة

----------


## bo7a

يمكن الدخول من  246.00  وربنا يسهل ويسترها

----------


## kanzsea

> يمكن الدخول من 246.00 وربنا يسهل ويسترها

 كام الهدف والاستوب يمكن وضعة على الى نقطة

----------


## bo7a

> كام الهدف والاستوب يمكن وضعة على الى نقطة

 اللي دخل من 246  او 246.10  هدف أول 245.55  وهدف ثاني 245.00  
واستوب 246.50  وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## ابوتركي الثبيتي

> اللي دخل من 246 او 246.10 هدف أول 245.55 وهدف ثاني 245.00  
> واستوب 246.50 وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

  يارب اكرم حبيبنا بوحه  ان شاء الله توصيه موفقه لسعادتكم  وفقك الله ورعاك

----------


## bo7a

> يارب اكرم حبيبنا بوحه   ان شاء الله توصيه موفقه لسعادتكم   وفقك الله ورعاك

   
يارب يا ابو تركي ..... ربنا يكرمنا جميعا ويوفقنا بفضله وكرمه ورزق طيب  
نشكركم على دعم سيادتكم لسيادتنا  :Smile:

----------


## m.salah

والله يابوحه عند حق يلا توكلنا على الله

----------


## m.salah

نستنى شويه

----------


## أبومحمود

بوحة باشا  بص على الباوند  دولار    الفيبو 61 = 6636  والود بلير مش عارف يعدي من بوش ..  حاول مره هبده قلم  نزلة تاني   ولو  عرف يزوغ منه المره دي  مش هايعدي 6669  عشان الأمريكان حاطين آخر متاريسهم هناك  . .. البصة دي حاتقولك  أن  اليابان  والأمريكان  ممكن الأثنين   يوقفوا  المجنون ده عند حده   وينزل تاني ويرجع بيته ..  إن شاء الله ربنا حاينصرنا عليهم كلهم ..

----------


## أبو نورة

والله الظاهر ما يوقفه إلا ربك بس انا أخذت شراء حقيقة من 246.10

----------


## fxaqaba

عندي دايفرجنس على الاسترالي يا بوحة ازا عاوز تعوض...

----------


## fxaqaba

الكلب الندل ... لو امسكو... اوديه سجن رياض باشا البنطلوني ديه عملة يعملها..؟؟؟؟ :Nono:

----------


## m.salah

يابوحه باين الواد اسماعيل قفشه وهو بينط السور

----------


## bo7a

برده مش هأخرج .... وهحرك الاستوب 10 نقط فقط مع اللي دخل من 246.10   
يعني الاستوب هيكون عند 246.50  ويا صابت يا اتنين عور  
وربنا يسترها

----------


## bo7a

> بوحة باشا بص على الباوند دولار الفيبو 61 = 6636 والود بلير مش عارف يعدي من بوش .. حاول مره هبده قلم نزلة تاني ولو عرف يزوغ منه المره دي مش هايعدي 6669 عشان الأمريكان حاطين آخر متاريسهم هناك . .. البصة دي حاتقولك أن اليابان والأمريكان ممكن الأثنين يوقفوا المجنون ده عند حده وينزل تاني ويرجع بيته .. إن شاء الله ربنا حاينصرنا عليهم كلهم ..

 يارب يا خويا يا رب  
مش عارف ليه حاسس انه مش هيقدر يواصل صعود .. ما هو لكل حاجة نهاية  ومش معقول كدا   :Thmbdn:  
عموما أنا مستني اغلاق الساعة برده هيبقي ليها كلام تاني معانا وربنا يسترها

----------


## bo7a

> عندي دايفرجنس على الاسترالي يا بوحة ازا عاوز تعوض...

 الله يكرمك يا ابو حميد .... ربنا هيعوض علينا ولسه الكورة في الملعب  
وأنا مش بشتغل غير المجنون وابن عمه بس والله .....ز ادعي معايا لاخوك الصغير حلاوة

----------


## bo7a

> يابوحه باين الواد اسماعيل قفشه وهو بينط السور

 السور عالي عليه شوية  .. لما نشوف الساعة 5 هتقول ايه مع الاخبار الحلوة

----------


## m.salah

يابوحه انت فعلا معلم انت مدخلنا من نقطه قويه جدا وهو كسرها بس رجع تاني على طول ولوقفلت اي شمعه تحت 246.10 يبقى خلاص والواد اسماعيل يرجع ده البيت ضلمه من غيره

----------


## m.salah

> السور عالي عليه شوية .. لما نشوف الساعة 5 هتقول ايه مع الاخبار الحلوة

 ياعم بوحه اقوللك الواد اسماعيل قفشه تقوللي اخبار هو انت مش عارف اسماعيل ولا ايه خليني ساكت انا مش عايز اسيح

----------


## bo7a

> ياعم بوحه اقوللك الواد اسماعيل قفشه تقوللي اخبار هو انت مش عارف اسماعيل ولا ايه خليني ساكت انا مش عايز اسيح

 يارب يا ابو صلاح يقفشه ويجيبه يرجعه البيت  
في الوقت دا هقدم التنازل ونعمل محضر صلح وحكم الاعدام يتشال من على الواد  
بس يرجعلنا الندل اهم حاجة لانه لو ضرب استوب لاقدر الله هاجيب لابنك اعدام وبعدها سجن   :012:

----------


## MR.RSI

اعتقد انه سيصل الى نقطه 246.90

----------


## m.salah

ماتخفش قبل ما خلع هاقوللك بس لحد دلوقت ماقفوش من قفاه واللي بيحصل دلوقت شوية ضرب نار علشان الكلمتين الحلوين عن الدولار وانت عارف بوش وبلير والحركات بتاعتهم ده ربنا يستر ومايطلعوش الين ارهابي

----------


## bo7a

> ماتخفش قبل ما خلع هاقوللك بس لحد دلوقت ماقفوش من قفاه واللي بيحصل دلوقت شوية ضرب نار علشان الكلمتين الحلوين عن الدولار وانت عارف بوش وبلير والحركات بتاعتهم ده ربنا يستر ومايطلعوش الين ارهابي

 فيه شرب نار يا بن عمي عند 246.35  ...  الانجليز واليابانيين مقطعين بعض هناك   :Wub:  
ربنا يجيب العواقب سليمة واحنا مع اليابانيين قلبا وقالبا وبنشجع روحهم القتالية ومقاومتهم الشعبية  
كملها بالستر يارب ... مش عارف ليه برده حاسس انه هينزل وربنا ما يخيب ظني

----------


## dr_mamy2006

اعتقد يا بوحة الموضوع ميطمنش ممكن 246.90
وياريت كلامى غلط
تحياتى

----------


## bo7a

> اعتقد يا بوحة الموضوع ميطمنش ممكن 246.90
> وياريت كلامى غلط
> تحياتى

 والله يا دكتور هم الانجليز دايما يعملوا معانا الواجب وزيادة .. واللي مكتوب هناخده  
بس برده منتظرين الارتداد من المقاومة الشرسة دي وربنا يسهلها

----------


## m.salah

شوف يابوحه هو لو كسر 246.50 لن يكون هناك اي مقاييس للارتفاع علشان كده الواد اسماعيل واقف عند 246.49 بالنابوت وربنا يستر مايضربناش احنا علشان انت عارف انه احول

----------


## bo7a

> شوف يابوحه هو لو كسر 246.50 لن يكون هناك اي مقاييس للارتفاع علشان كده الواد اسماعيل واقف عند 246.49 بالنابوت وربنا يستر مايضربناش احنا علشان انت عارف انه احول

 ههههههههههههههههههه  يخرب عقلك يا ابو صلاح  
عموما هو بينه وبين الاستوب نقطة واحدة .. ولو ضربها يبقي جرحنا في 65  نقطة  
وباذن الله هنعوضها وبمكسب كمان ... محدش يزعل  
اللي بيحصل دا أوفر بجد ... وحتي لو ضرب الاستوب معتقدش انه هيكمل كتير في الصعود برده  
الاستوك متشبع على الساعة والاربع ساعات وقطع مستوي 90 ولو قطع 80  يبقي فيه نزول كبير  
ربنا يسهل ومتابعين ..... والواد الأحول دا لو رجع من غير الندل هخبطه رجل في عنيه ارجعهاله سليمة

----------


## kanzsea

يعنى يا عم بوحة نطمئن انة مش حيقدر يعدى من 246.50

----------


## bo7a

> يعنى يا عم بوحة نطمئن انة مش حيقدر يعدى من 246.50

 ضرب الاستوب والحمد لله على كل حال ....... ربنا يعوضهالنا خير  
وباذن الله سننتظر اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات وهنعمل صفقة أخري نعوض بيها خسارتنا وبمكسب ان شاء الله  
معذرة لكل اللي دخلوا معانا الصفقة ... ربما تكون نقطة دخولنا غير متقنة أو الاستوب  
ولكن وجهة نظري انه لن يستمر في الصعود طويلا وهنتاكد باغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات  
وان شاء الله متعوضة

----------


## أبومحمود

بص يامعلم    هو  الأرموطي  مافيش غيره   ..  لو أتصل  ببلير ممكن  يقنعه  يهدي شوية  .. وحنا  نروح باعتين كم بطيخة لليابانيين يرموها على رووس الأنجليز  أول مايخشو  الحواير  اللي في  اليابان  الجواني  ..بصراحة  لو عدوا    مش حايردهم غير حاجز  249   وربنا يسترها  معانا

----------


## bo7a

> بص يامعلم هو الأرموطي مافيش غيره .. لو أتصل ببلير ممكن يقنعه يهدي شوية .. وحنا نروح باعتين كم بطيخة لليابانيين يرموها على رووس الأنجليز أول مايخشو الحواير اللي في اليابان الجواني ..بصراحة لو عدوا مش حايردهم غير حاجز 249 وربنا يسترها معانا

 يعني الأرموطي هيبقي أحسن من ولاد ابو اسماعيل  ؟؟؟؟ .. قول حاجة يا ابو صلاح   :Ohmy:  
الانجليز دول ولا نافع معاهم بطيخ ولا حتي قشر البطيخ  
والنهاردا 4 في المجلس موافقين على رفع الفايدة .. ما بيصدقوا صيدة وهاتك يا ضرب   :Thmbdn:  
واليابانيين مستسلمين تماما وفرحانين بحركة الكاري تريد رغم ان الين واقع بس شايفين انه في مصلحتهم  
عموما هنستني فرصة تانية تكون أوضح وأحسن نعوض بيها وربنا يرزقنا كل خير

----------


## m.salah

يعني انا اروح اتغدى ارجع الاقي حكايات ياعم بوحه 65 نقطه من 70 ماتفرقش يلا حصل خير وانت شايف شمعة الاربع ساعات عمله ازاي وانا ارى ان التريد كان صح ولسه صح حتى الان وانت عارف انا مش بجامل

----------


## أبومحمود

أصله بقا لنا يومين مستنيين  الواد أسماعين  أو حد من اخواته  يعمل حاجة مع المجنون ده ومش نافع  .. كل مايقفوه   شوية   يروح متسلل تاني   لازم نشوف لنا حل معاهم .. يمكن الأيام دي عايزين منجا ...

----------


## dr.anas

مصيرو ينزل يا شباب

----------


## m.salah

> أصله بقا لنا يومين مستنيين الواد أسماعين أو حد من اخواته يعمل حاجة مع المجنون ده ومش نافع .. كل مايقفوه شوية يروح متسلل تاني لازم نشوف لنا حل معاهم .. يمكن الأيام دي عايزين منجا ...

 ماشي ياعم بس ادعي الواد يرجع بالسلامه لان انا قلقان عليه كل ما اتصل بيه على الموبيل يرد عليا واحد اسمه توني بلير ويقولي ماتخفش ياحاج على اسماعيل احنا بنروقه في منتجع  جوانتانامو

----------


## ابو سلمى

ضربوني ولاد  ابو  اسماعيل يا بوحة  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
كنت  ماشي لوحدي في شارع 245.50  وقلت   الشارع   هادي   
بصيت  لقيتهم هجموا  عليا  من  شارع 246.50   وخدوا مني  100  نقطة    
منهم  لله                  اشوف  فيك  يوم  يا  بلير

----------


## bo7a

> يعني انا اروح اتغدى ارجع الاقي حكايات ياعم بوحه 65 نقطه من 70 ماتفرقش يلا حصل خير وانت شايف شمعة الاربع ساعات عمله ازاي وانا ارى ان التريد كان صح ولسه صح حتى الان وانت عارف انا مش بجامل

 حصل خير ..... والفترة الاسيوية ان شاء الله يكون فيها شغل حلو  
ربنا يرجعك بالسلامة يا اسماعيل  :Nono:

----------


## bo7a

> أصله بقا لنا يومين مستنيين الواد أسماعين أو حد من اخواته يعمل حاجة مع المجنون ده ومش نافع .. كل مايقفوه شوية يروح متسلل تاني لازم نشوف لنا حل معاهم .. يمكن الأيام دي عايزين منجا ...

 ربنا يسهل بقي وشمعة الاربع ساعات تفضل مزنهرة كدا ولو قفلت عند 246.45  تبقي زي الفل  
.... ربنا يكرمنا ان شاء الله .... وبلير   :Thmbdn:

----------


## bo7a

> ضربوني ولاد ابو اسماعيل يا بوحة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> كنت ماشي لوحدي في شارع 245.50 وقلت الشارع هادي  
> بصيت لقيتهم هجموا عليا من شارع 246.50 وخدوا مني 100 نقطة  
> منهم لله اشوف فيك يوم يا بلير

 معلش يا ابو سلمي متعورة .. قصدي متعوضة ان شاء الله  
وان شاء الله هنعوض الخسارة دي بمكسب كبير ... بس نشوف أخرتها ايه مع ابن المجانين  
اولاد ابو اسماعيل عمالين يتقتلوا ومش عارفين يرجعوا بالرهينة   :Doh:  
بس أنا هبعت القوات بقيادة سعيد أزمات  باذن الله تجيب الندل وترجعه بيته تاني

----------


## سيف الملوك

> معلش يا ابو سلمي متعورة .. قصدي متعوضة ان شاء الله  
> وان شاء الله هنعوض الخسارة دي بمكسب كبير ... بس نشوف أخرتها ايه مع ابن المجانين  
> اولاد ابو اسماعيل عمالين يتقتلوا ومش عارفين يرجعوا بالرهينة  
> بس أنا هبعت القوات بقيادة سعيد أزمات باذن الله تجيب الندل وترجعه بيته تاني

      يا بوحه مصير الندل يكح كح ويطب ساكت انا لسه معتقد ان التريد صح الصح

----------


## أبو نورة

والله يا اخوان انا ما احب التشاؤم لكني اشوفه متجه لـــــ  246.80

----------


## bo7a

> يا بوحه مصير الندل يكح كح ويطب ساكت   انا لسه معتقد ان التريد صح الصح

 ان شاء الله خير ....... وأكيد هدخل شورت تاني بس من نقطة كويسة لما الرؤية تتضح  
منورنا يا سيف الملوك وعاوزين رأيك معانا على طول

----------


## bo7a

> والله يا اخوان انا ما احب التشاؤم لكني اشوفه متجه لـــــ  246.80

 هههههههههههههه يا سيدي ولا تشاؤم ولا حاجة . هو يعني التفاؤل كنا عملنا بيه ايه  
وبعدين الصفقة قفلناها على خسارة وبانتظار الدخول مرة تانية للتعويض باذن الله  
أنا شايف 246.75  مقاومة ممتازة على الويكلي والدايلي وتابعها بتواريخ قديمة وشوف كانت ايه نظامها  
لو فضل في الصعود وكسرها يبقي نضرب عليه العواف بقي ونستناه بقي عند 249.00  
أما لو ارتد يبقي الدخول شورت ان شاء الله وباهداف بعيدة ...... ولا دايم غير وجه الله

----------


## king_7

نعم انطلاقات الأزواج مقابل الين كانت متناغمة ممايدل على ترند قوي تدعمة ازواج الين فلذلك ليس هنالك كلام عن التصحيح الا بخبر عن الفوائد 
وبالنسبة للإسترليني ين ربما نراه يداعب 250

----------


## الوليد بن رضا

انا عندي وجهة نظر يا اعزائي قابلة للخطأ اكثر من الصواب
الباوند دولار اتوقع نشوفه بكرة حوالي 2.050
والباوند ين بكذا بيكون فين اتوقع في بحر 247
هذا والله اعلم
بس تدرون انا ودي انهم مايرفعوا الفايدة على الباوند علشان اذا قالوا مافي تغيير نشوف نزول اكثر من 300 نقطة على الباوند ويكون يوم مضاربة اكثر من حليوة
تحياتي مارأيكم انتم

----------


## Nader87

> انا عندي وجهة نظر يا اعزائي قابلة للخطأ اكثر من الصواب
> الباوند دولار اتوقع نشوفه بكرة حوالي 2.050
> والباوند ين بكذا بيكون فين اتوقع في بحر 247
> هذا والله اعلم
> بس تدرون انا ودي انهم مايرفعوا الفايدة على الباوند علشان اذا قالوا مافي تغيير نشوف نزول اكثر من 300 نقطة على الباوند ويكون يوم مضاربة اكثر من حليوة
> تحياتي مارأيكم انتم

 انا معك 100% 
وبانتظار اخبار على الاسترليني الاسبوع القادم ان كانت ايجابية حنشوف الاسترليني دولار عند ال 2.0130 بسرعة قياسية ...................... 
و العكس صحيح وبالانتظار

----------


## bo7a

> انا عندي وجهة نظر يا اعزائي قابلة للخطأ اكثر من الصواب
> الباوند دولار اتوقع نشوفه بكرة حوالي 2.050
> والباوند ين بكذا بيكون فين اتوقع في بحر 247
> هذا والله اعلم
> بس تدرون انا ودي انهم مايرفعوا الفايدة على الباوند علشان اذا قالوا مافي تغيير نشوف نزول اكثر من 300 نقطة على الباوند ويكون يوم مضاربة اكثر من حليوة
> تحياتي مارأيكم انتم

 كلام عين العقل ..... منورنا بوجودك وكلامك اللي زي السكر يا الوليد  
بالنسبة للباوند ين هو على بعد خطوات من بحر 247.00  وكسره ل 246.75  ممكن نشوفه بالقرب من 249.00  
اما اذا ارتد هنلاقي هبوط ل 300 نقطة باذن الله وأكثر وهو دا اللي هنستناه ان شاء الله  
رغم صعود الترند وبقوة الا انه في مراحل تشبع وارقام قياسية جديدة ومستويات ما وصلهاش من سنين  
وعلشان نقلل مغامرتنا هنستني نقطة كويسة للارتداد نلعب عليها ونكسب منها باذن الله  
منور يا زعيم ونتمني تنور علينا بمشاركاتك الجميلة دي دايما

----------


## الوليد بن رضا

> كلام عين العقل ..... منورنا بوجودك وكلامك اللي زي السكر يا الوليد   بالنسبة للباوند ين هو على بعد خطوات من بحر 247.00 وكسره ل 246.75 ممكن نشوفه بالقرب من 249.00   اما اذا ارتد هنلاقي هبوط ل 300 نقطة باذن الله وأكثر وهو دا اللي هنستناه ان شاء الله   رغم صعود الترند وبقوة الا انه في مراحل تشبع وارقام قياسية جديدة ومستويات ما وصلهاش من سنين   وعلشان نقلل مغامرتنا هنستني نقطة كويسة للارتداد نلعب عليها ونكسب منها باذن الله    منور يا زعيم ونتمني تنور علينا بمشاركاتك الجميلة دي دايما

 والله النور نورك يا عسل ياسكر يااخلاق
وحنبقى نمر عليكم كتير ان شاء الله
وهو في احلى من الوجوه الطيبه ديه 
سلامي وتحياتي

----------


## kanzsea

> ربنا يسهل بقي وشمعة الاربع ساعات تفضل مزنهرة كدا ولو قفلت عند 246.45 تبقي زي الفل  
> .... ربنا يكرمنا ان شاء الله .... وبلير

 ياعم بوحة اية رايك دلوقتى فى المجنون سيهبط ام سيواصل الصعود

----------


## m.salah

ياعم بوحه صباح الصباح 
الواد اسماعيل بيقولك انه زعلان وانه هيشدلك الواد ده لحد شارع 245.75 اللي في المعادي  
عارقه - وبعد كده هايسيبه وابقى ابعت بقى عم ازمات بتاعك يجيبه من شارع 
247
على فكره هو ممكن يسحله لحد 245.45 وربنا يسهل  
ادعوا لاسماعيل يارجاله

----------


## bo7a

> ياعم بوحة اية رايك دلوقتى فى المجنون سيهبط ام سيواصل الصعود

 صباح الفل يا قمر الليالي  
والله أنا شايف انه طول ما هو تحت 246.10 وأغلق تحتها هيوصل ل 245.60  كهدف أول  
ولو نجح في اختراق 246.50  هينزل كتير  
عموما ان شاء الله ننتظر اغلاق شمعة الساعة ونقرر بعدها ..

----------


## bo7a

> ياعم بوحه صباح الصباح 
> الواد اسماعيل بيقولك انه زعلان وانه هيشدلك الواد ده لحد شارع 245.75 اللي في المعادي  
> عارقه - وبعد كده هايسيبه وابقى ابعت بقى عم ازمات بتاعك يجيبه من شارع 
> 247
> على فكره هو ممكن يسحله لحد 245.45 وربنا يسهل  
> ادعوا لاسماعيل يارجاله

 اسماعيل راجل من ظهر راجل ..... أمانه عليك تتصل بيه يا ابو صلاح وتقوله يخليه ماسكه تحت 246.10  
لمدة تلت ساعة بس على ما نروح نستلم البضاعة ونسلمها في المخزن بتاع شارع 245.60  
خد شوف الطريق كدا على الخريطة وقولي ايه رأيك نروح من الشارع دا ولا نغيره يا ابو صلاح

----------


## Nader87

> اسماعيل راجل من ظهر راجل ..... أمانه عليك تتصل بيه يا ابو صلاح وتقوله يخليه ماسكه تحت 246.10  
> لمدة تلت ساعة بس على ما نروح نستلم البضاعة ونسلمها في المخزن بتاع شارع 245.60  
> خد شوف الطريق كدا على الخريطة وقولي ايه رأيك نروح من الشارع دا ولا نغيره يا ابو صلاح

 اخي و حبيبي بوحة انا افضل انتظار الهبوط ثم الشراء من افضل نقطة نحو ال 247  ...... 
البيع الان غير مأمون من وجهة نظري خاصة مع اقتراب تصحيح طوكيو.............. 
الان الدولار ين مرشح بقوة لبلوغ ال 124 وال باوند دولار مرشح بقوة لبلوغ ال 2.000 لذلك الشراء من الاسفل هو الافضل ان شاء الله............  
و لك مودتي

----------


## m.salah

> اسماعيل راجل من ظهر راجل ..... أمانه عليك تتصل بيه يا ابو صلاح وتقوله يخليه ماسكه تحت 246.10  
> لمدة تلت ساعة بس على ما نروح نستلم البضاعة ونسلمها في المخزن بتاع شارع 245.60  
> خد شوف الطريق كدا على الخريطة وقولي ايه رأيك نروح من الشارع دا ولا نغيره يا ابو صلاح

 عنيه ياعم بوحه ومع انه بيخربش وبيعوض بس انت عارف كف اسماعيل ده الاربع شموع من قفه واحد وحياتك

----------


## bo7a

> اخي و حبيبي بوحة انا افضل انتظار الهبوط ثم الشراء من افضل نقطة نحو ال 247 ...... 
> البيع الان غير مأمون من وجهة نظري خاصة مع اقتراب تصحيح طوكيو.............. 
> الان الدولار ين مرشح بقوة لبلوغ ال 124 وال باوند دولار مرشح بقوة لبلوغ ال 2.000 لذلك الشراء من الاسفل هو الافضل ان شاء الله............  
> و لك مودتي

 نادر باشا ...... صباح الفل يا زعيم  
وجهة نظر سليمة وفي دماغي ان مستوي 245.50  هتكون هناك عاركة 
 بين البيرش والبوليش .... وهنتصل نجيبلهم البوليش.....  قصدي البوليس يفك العاركة  
لو كسرها يبقي هو مصمم على الهبوط وهيكون هدفه بعيد شوية ... لو ارتد منها وفلت من ادينا  
يبقي هيطير يختبر 246.60  تاني وباذن الله لو السيناريو دا تم هتبقي حاجة زي الفل خالص  
بس هو الواد اسماعيل يفضل ماسكه كدا لحد ما ناخده ننزله عند 245.60  وناخد منه  50 نقطة  
تسلم يا زعيم وان شاء الله هندخل فيه لونج برده لو تم السيناريو دا

----------


## bo7a

> عنيه ياعم بوحه ومع انه بيخربش وبيعوض بس انت عارف كف اسماعيل ده الاربع شموع من قفه واحد وحياتك

 تمام يا واد يا اسماعيل والله ..... عمل اللي قلناله عليه يا ابو صلاح ..  
يللا بقي احنا نروح ناخده يا ابو صلاح ونسلمه في 245.60  ونستني علي ما يعاينوا البضاعة  
وعليه باذن الله هندخل شورت من السعر الحالي ( 246.05  أو 246.10  )  والهدف 245.60  
وان شاء الله مبروكة

----------


## m.salah

الشارت زي العسل والخط الاصفر عنينا عليه لحد الصبح لو لمسه وطار 15 بونت يبقى نط فوق كتفه ومعاه لحد طوكيو نرزعه علقه عند 246.99 وسط اهله وحبايبه علشان عينه تكسر ولو لمسه وريح عليه يبقى هايكسره وتبقى العلقه في ميدان التحرير خذ بالك الواد اسماعيل عجبته اليابان وهايجوز هناك بت اسمها سوزوكي هي كويسه بس عيبها انها هاتش باك بس اسماعيل قاللي انه هايتصرف في الموصوع ده ما انت عارف كفه بقه

----------


## bo7a

> الشارت زي العسل والخط الاصفر عنينا عليه لحد الصبح لو لمسه وطار 15 بونت يبقى نط فوق كتفه ومعاه لحد طوكيو نرزعه علقه عند 246.99 وسط اهله وحبايبه علشان عينه تكسر ولو لمسه وريح عليه يبقى هايكسره وتبقى العلقه في ميدان التحرير خذ بالك الواد اسماعيل عجبته اليابان وهايجوز هناك بت اسمها سوزوكي هي كويسه بس عيبها انها هاتش باك بس اسماعيل قاللي انه هايتصرف في الموصوع ده ما انت عارف كفه بقه

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  مش بقولك انت مشكلة يا ابو صلاح الله   
بس يا ابو صلاح الواد متجوز اربعة ودي كدا هتبقي الخامسة ولا هو طلق البت بنت المعلم محروس  
عموما مبروك يا اسماعيل وكويس ان هيبقي لينا ضهر في طوكيو ... يمكن يعملها تاني ابن الانجليز  
ونروح نجيبه من هناك ..... يللا يا ابو صلاح علشان نلحق البضاعة بقي وسخن ايدك

----------


## m.salah

صباح الفل ياعم بوحه 
والنبي اصحى معايا في ال 400 نقطه الجايين علشان نعمل ماتش اعتزال بعد كده

----------


## أبو نورة

> صباح الفل ياعم بوحه 
> والنبي اصحى معايا في ال 400 نقطه الجايين علشان نعمل ماتش اعتزال بعد كده

  
ممكن التوضيح اخي محمد بمقصودك بالـــــ 400 نقطة الجايين .....

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الفل ياعم بوحه 
> والنبي اصحى معايا في ال 400 نقطه الجايين علشان نعمل ماتش اعتزال بعد كده

 صباح الورد يا ابو صلاح  
أنا متابعه كويس أوي من امبارح وعمال يدلع ورحت علشان أجيب علبه سجاير لقيته طلع يجري  
بس الواد اسماعيل خبطه قلم تاني ودايخ وهيقع أهو  
أنا من رأيي نفتح عقد بيع من هنا كمان ( 246.40 ) وهدفه 245.80  ونقفله ب 60  نقطة  
والعقد المفتوح من 246.10  نصبر عليه شوية .... الندل شكله استوي وهينزل كتير فعلا  
صباحك قشطة يا ابو صلاح وان شاء الله يوم زي العسل

----------


## m.salah

> ممكن التوضيح اخي محمد بمقصودك بالـــــ 400 نقطة الجايين .....

 اخي العزيز
انا شايف ان اي حاجه فيها جنيه استرليني هاتنزل النهارده على الاقل 200 نقطه والله اعلم
والله اعلم

----------


## m.salah

انا فتحت عقد البيع خلاص

----------


## bo7a

> انا فتحت عقد البيع خلاص

 على بركة الله ومبروكة يا ابو صلاح ان شاء الله  
الدولار شادد حيله النهاردا والاخبار متوقع لها ايجابية ودا هيأثر بشكل كبير على الحركة عموما في السوق  
برده هتبقي المشكلة في العاركة عند نقطة دخول العقد الاولاني ولو كسرها هيحقق اهدافنا وبزيادة ان شاء الله

----------


## m.salah

الموقف على الجبهه كالتالي
كتيبة اليورو دولار - بدأ تكون قناه هابطه فرعيه على الديلي
كتيبة الاسترليني دولار - بدأ تكون قناه هابطه اساسيه على الديلي - غير مؤكده نسبة تكونها 60%
المشكله الاساسيه في فرقة الدولار ين الناتجه عن هبوط الين امام الدولار نتيجه لارتفاعه امام اليورو
من الممكن ان تسبب بعض المناوشات على جبهة الاسترليني ين 
الهجوم على الكتائب مباشرة يكون اضمن
يعني استرليني دولار 
انتهى
الله الوطن بالامر 
معلش ياعم بوحه انا زهقت من الكوميدي وداخل على الحربي

----------


## bo7a

> الموقف على الجبهه كالتالي
> كتيبة اليورو دولار - بدأ تكون قناه هابطه فرعيه على الديلي
> كتيبة الاسترليني دولار - بدأ تكون قناه هابطه اساسيه على الديلي - غير مؤكده نسبة تكونها 60%
> المشكله الاساسيه في فرقة الدولار ين الناتجه عن هبوط الين امام الدولار نتيجه لارتفاعه امام اليورو
> من الممكن ان تسبب بعض المناوشات على جبهة الاسترليني ين 
> الهجوم على الكتائب مباشرة يكون اضمن
> يعني استرليني دولار 
> انتهى
> الله الوطن بالامر 
> معلش ياعم بوحه انا زهقت من الكوميدي وداخل على الحربي

 لا يا ريس خد راحتك ع الاخر ..... البيت بيتك اهلا وسهلا بيك  
أنا بس عاوز أعرف اللي اسمه فوكي دا قال ايه ... راجل سئيل كدا وغلس كدا ووشه عامل زي علبة الجبنة النستون كدا  
اللي انا مضايق منه بجد تغيير قيمة التوقعات على فوركس فاكتوري  
يعني الناس بتبقي عامله حسابها على حاجة في خلال كام ساعة يلاقوا توقعات عكسية خالص  
خدتش بالك انت من خبر الاعانة الاسبوعية على فوركس فاكتوري ؟  
شوف كدا يا عم الحاج قبل ما الشوف كمان يبقي بفلوس وصبح صبح

----------


## سيف الملوك

صبح صبح يا بوحه شكله حيفتحها بوشك النهار ده الندل ان شاء الله حيخر ويعوضك عن مبارح

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح يا بوحه شكله حيفتحها بوشك النهار ده  الندل ان شاء الله حيخر ويعوضك عن مبارح

 
صبح صبح يا عم الحاج  
ان شاء الله نازل نازل .. بس هو الواد اسماعيل يصحي يروح يرزعه كف زي بتاع امبارح كدا  
وشلوتين ويعضه من كتفه هتلاقيها راجع جري  
وصبح صبح يا قمر يا منور ليالينا

----------


## m.salah

انا مش لاقي اي حاجه عن عم فوكي باين اسماعيل خطفه قبل ما يطين الدنيا كالعاده

----------


## bo7a

> انا مش لاقي اي حاجه عن عم فوكي باين اسماعيل خطفه قبل ما يطين الدنيا كالعاده

 هو الظاهر كدا ما تكلمش  ..  محدش كتب عنه اي حاجة ومفيش اي اخبار عن تصريحه  
بس الواد اسماعيل فين كدا ؟؟ مش شايفه

----------


## fxaqaba

نام يا بوحة ....نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام سوقت عليك الله والنبي تنام يا راجل... انتا من اول مبارح سهران مع عيال ابو اسماعيل .. ايه دول مش خايفين على صحتك.. انا خايف على صحتك والله انتا اصلك ما تعرفش غلاوتك عندنا اد ايه اغلى من المجنون والاسترليني واليورو وصبح صبح

----------


## fxaqaba

رياض باشا البنطلوني بدور عليه وأول ما يمسكو حيخلليه يغسل غسيل السجن كله... الكلب الندل....دي عمله يعملها

----------


## bo7a

> نام يا بوحة ....نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام سوقت عليك الله والنبي تنام يا راجل... انتا من اول مبارح سهران مع عيال ابو اسماعيل .. ايه دول مش خايفين على صحتك.. انا خايف على صحتك والله انتا اصلك ما تعرفش غلاوتك عندنا اد ايه اغلى من المجنون والاسترليني واليورو وصبح صبح

 صباح الفل يا حماده ....  هو حد يجيله نوم وهو نايم جنب فلانيتينو  
دا عمال يقول يابا يانا يا امه زي ما يكونوا قاعدين معاه وبعدين انا واكل وزة عراقي واخده فوار دخلت نفخت جوا  
مش مخلياني أنام الليل ........ صبح صبح يا عم الحاج  
هو احنا نسيب حبايبنا برده وندخل ننام

----------


## bo7a

> رياض باشا البنطلوني بدور عليه وأول ما يمسكو حيخلليه يغسل غسيل السجن كله... الكلب الندل....دي عمله يعملها

 بس احنا نمسكه بس هنا واحنا ناكله علقة يحلم بيها طول عمره ...... انا عارفه مدمن اقلام وشلاليت

----------


## fxaqaba

ان عارف ايه اللي دخلك الصفقة دي... دي زي ما تكون عاملة زي كارلو الصباع

----------


## m.salah

> هو الظاهر كدا ما تكلمش .. محدش كتب عنه اي حاجة ومفيش اي اخبار عن تصريحه  
> بس الواد اسماعيل فين كدا ؟؟ مش شايفه

 النهارده دخلته ده عامل فرح كبير قوي في كازينو 246.55 وخليته يقرش غرفة النوم هناك برده يعني ما تخفش وكمان كان مؤشر نيكاي هابط خليته يرفعه فوق الدولاب ويربطه بحبل

----------


## 2learn4x

انا جبت كرسى وشويتين شاى كشرى ومستنى بوحة يجابنى :
على اى اساس دخلت هذه الصفقة ؟؟؟
ممكن اعرف رايك

----------


## m.salah

عم بوحه داخلين على مفترق طرق

----------


## bo7a

أنا مش هستحمل تذبذب تاني والندل قبل ما يدخل المخزن ب 5 متر طلع يجري تاني  
عموما هنستني نشوف هيعدي من شارع 246.10  ولا الكمين هيوقفه  ؟؟  
هروح اصلي يا ابو صلاح وارجعلك على طول

----------


## m.salah

> أنا مش هستحمل تذبذب تاني والندل قبل ما يدخل المخزن ب 5 متر طلع يجري تاني  
> عموما هنستني نشوف هيعدي من شارع 246.10 ولا الكمين هيوقفه ؟؟  
> هروح اصلي يا ابو صلاح وارجعلك على طول

 ادعلني معاك
ولو صعد الى 246.10 ونزل تاني يبقى خلاص العلقه في ميدان التحرير

----------


## bo7a

> انا جبت كرسى وشويتين شاى كشرى ومستنى بوحة يجابنى :
> على اى اساس دخلت هذه الصفقة ؟؟؟
> ممكن اعرف رايك

 صباح الفل والورد والياسمين على عيونك الحلوين يا غالي .. 
والله يا قمر الليالي انا بعتمد على مدرسة الكلاسيك في التحليل الفني يعني ترندات ودعوم ومقاومات  
فيبو وشوية مؤشرات للتأكيد وأحيانا لو فيه خبر يكون في صالح الصفقة  
المقاومة عند 246.75  على فريم الدايلي قوية جدا وارتد منها السعر اكثر من مرة  
وامبارح والنهاردا لم ينجح في الوصول اليها وارتد من 246.55  ولم ينجح في اختراقها وأعاد اختبارها مرة تانية ولم ينجح في اختراقها  
ومن وجهة نظري المتواضعة اذا جاءت الاخبار سلبية على الدولار هنشوف ارقام قياسية على المجنون  
واحتمال الوصول ل 247.25  وارد جدا مع ضعف الين والدولار ( اخبار سلبية )  
اما اذا حدث العكس وجاءت الاخبار ايجابية على الدولار بالتالي الناس هيشتروا دولار مقابل الين  
وسيهبط الباوند أمام الدولار وتكون فرص قوية لبيع الباوند أمام الدولار والين  
عموما كلها توقعات وحركة السعر بتلغي أي توقع أو تحليل وربنا هو اللي بيرزق  
تشرفت يا قمر بتشريفك لنا ومنورنا بوجودك وبمشاركتك  
وأنا ما بعطي توصيات ولكن باخد رأي الناس في الصفقة اللي بدخلها وحتماً رأيي يحتمل أخطاء  
واخواني وحبايبي وكبار حتتنا هنا بيصححولي الخطأ .. أتمني لو ليك رأي أخر أو تصحيح تفيدني بيه  
وألف شكر مقدماً  ..  وربنا يبارك فيك ويزيدك من علمه وفضله ورزقه   :Smile:

----------


## bo7a

والله يا ابو صلاح لو قرر الهبوط فعلا وكان مصمم على الهبوط  
هيقابل شوية كماين على الطريق .. بس أنا مطمن علشان الواد اسماعيل خبرة في الحاجات دي  
بيخبط الضابط يدين في عنيه وياخد ديل الجلابية في سنانه ويطير .. بس المهم انه يطير ومعاه صاحبنا مش يسيبه ويجري  
خط السير بقي فيه كماين كالتالي   
أولا الاغلاق تحت 246.10  زي ما اتفقنا .. بعدها كمين 245.85  وبعدها 245.50 وبعدها 245.05  
ولو عرفوا يعدوا من الكمين  245.05  ودخلوا جوا الشارع شوية يبقي ان شاء الله هنشوفهم عند 243.00  
لو السيناريو دا تم والواد اسماعيل طلع معانا راجل كدا لاخر لحظة هعمله فرح على حسابي 
( التجريبي ) ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## سيف الملوك

يا جدعان  مين الواد اسماعيل ده متشرفتش بيه

----------


## fxaqaba

يشرى سارة يا بوحة .... بشرى سارة  :Thumb:  متقوليش مش دايفرجنس على الندل .... اوعى تقللي انا قرات مبارح كتاب عن الدايفرجنس بيقول انو تقرأو على فريم الاربع ساعات وبعدين تدخل كمفيرميشن على الساعة... وده على الساعة... صدقني غير ينزل الندل وانا تضامنا مع هذه السينما قررت وبكل اصرار ان ادخل بيع على الندل ومن دالوقت...

----------


## bo7a

> يشرى سارة يا بوحة .... بشرى سارة  متقوليش مش دايفرجنس على الندل .... اوعى تقللي انا قرات مبارح كتاب عن الدايفرجنس بيقول انو تقرأو على فريم الاربع ساعات وبعدين تدخل كمفيرميشن على الساعة... وده على الساعة... صدقني غير ينزل الندل وانا تضامنا مع هذه السينما قررت وبكل اصرار ان ادخل بيع على الندل ومن دالوقت...

 ربنا يبشرك بالخير يا حماده ... بس يا غالي كان نفسي يكون دايفرجنس   :Nono:  
بص يا حمكشه .. لما تيجي تكتشف الدايفرجنس  
تقارن القيعان على المؤشر مع القيعان على السعر والقمم على المؤشر مع القمم على السعر  
وما تقارنش قمم على السعر بقيعان على المؤشر أو العكس 
وعموما مستنيك برده يا حاج تأكدلنا اتجاه صفقتنا  
صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> يا جدعان   مين الواد اسماعيل ده  متشرفتش بيه

   
ابن ابو صلاح .... بس عيل سوابق ورد سجون وعليه احكام بالهبل  
بس بينفع في المواقف دي يارب بس ما يجريش منه تاني زي ما جري من عشر دقايق  
الواد اسماعيل دا غبي اوي يا ابو صلاح  :Thmbdn:

----------


## fxaqaba

> ربنا يبشرك بالخير يا حماده ... بس يا غالي كان نفسي يكون دايفرجنس   بص يا حمكشه .. لما تيجي تكتشف الدايفرجنس   تقارن القيعان على المؤشر مع القيعان على السعر والقمم على المؤشر مع القمم على السعر   وما تقارنش قمم على السعر بقيعان على المؤشر أو العكس  وعموما مستنيك برده يا حاج تأكدلنا اتجاه صفقتنا    صبح صبح

 ركب انتا قمم السعر وسيب قمم المؤشر علي مفيش فرق بينا

----------


## bo7a

> ركب انتا قمم السعر وسيب قمم المؤشر علي مفيش فرق بينا

 طبعا مفيش فرق يا حبي .. انت حبيب قلبي  
بس دا مش ديفرجنس يا حماده حتي لو ركبت قمم السعر هتكون متماشية مع قمم المؤشر وليست عكسها  
ثانيا اعدادات الماكد وال RSI  مش مظبوطة  
Please Try again Hamada

----------


## fxaqaba

طيب يا سيدي ايه رايك...
مهو انا فاتح موضوع جديد في المنتدى اسمو صفقة مع الندل...
والندل ان ما نزلش تبقى مشكله...
دايفرجنس يعني دايفرجنس حتى لو ما كنش دايفرجنس

----------


## bo7a

خبر الدولار جه سلبي  
عموما زي ما احنا ... لو صعد هناخده شورت تاني من نقطة قوية  
ربنا يكملها على خير

----------


## m.salah

> خبر الدولار جه سلبي  
> عموما زي ما احنا ... لو صعد هناخده شورت تاني من نقطة قوية  
> ربنا يكملها على خير

 والله يابوحه احنا واقعين بين الانجليز والامريكان وبعدين الامريكان دول هايضيعوا البلد يعنى هو لو قال عدد الطلبات 15 مثلا احنا هانعد وراه حقيقي الامريكان محتاجين متخصص تصريحات ايجابيه من عندنا

----------


## bo7a

> والله يابوحه احنا واقعين بين الانجليز والامريكان وبعدين الامريكان دول هايضيعوا البلد يعنى هو لو قال عدد الطلبات 15 مثلا احنا هانعد وراه حقيقي الامريكان محتاجين متخصص تصريحات ايجابيه من عندنا

 معاك حق يا ابو صلاح .... بس انا لسه متفائل بهبوط الباوند برده مش عارف ليه  
عموما نستني نشوف ايه اللي مكتوبلنا ...... دي الليلة شكلها هتبقي ضرب نار

----------


## m.salah

والله يامعلم بوحهه انت التريد بتاعك كان صح وانا راضي بأي نتيجه لان ده هايكون نصيب وليس اهمال مننا

----------


## m.salah

ياعم بوحه
لو وصل تاني ل 245.82 ومكسرش بشده انا هاخرج في احسن نقطه وده هايكون فيه ربح معقول
على فكره هو نازل نازل بس بعد ما يرجع تاني لنقطه اقصاها 246.20

----------


## bo7a

والله يا ابو صلاح نرفع التارجت 10  نقط فقط بحيث يكون قبل نقطة الارتداد اللي ارتد منها مرتين  
ويبقي العقد الثاني المفتوح من 246.40  هدفه  245.90   والعقد الأول يبقي الوضع كما هو عليه  
وان شاء الله اذا تم الكسر نواصل البيع باهداف بعيدة وبانتظار اخبار الدولار بعد  5  دقائق

----------


## bo7a

> والله يامعلم بوحهه انت التريد بتاعك كان صح وانا راضي بأي نتيجه لان ده هايكون نصيب وليس اهمال مننا

 ان شاء الله خير يا معلم وربنا هيكرمنا أخر كرم

----------


## m.salah

> والله يا ابو صلاح نرفع التارجت 10 نقط فقط بحيث يكون قبل نقطة الارتداد اللي ارتد منها مرتين  
> ويبقي العقد الثاني المفتوح من 246.40 هدفه 245.90 والعقد الأول يبقي الوضع كما هو عليه  
> وان شاء الله اذا تم الكسر نواصل البيع باهداف بعيدة وبانتظار اخبار الدولار بعد 5 دقائق

 على العموم فيه اخبار دلوقت الواد اسماعيل هو اللي هايقولها

----------


## bo7a

> على العموم فيه اخبار دلوقت الواد اسماعيل هو اللي هايقولها

 الخبر ايجابي  
والواد اسماعيل شكله صحي من النوم أهو .... ربنا يسهل

----------


## fxaqaba

> معاك حق يا ابو صلاح .... بس انا لسه متفائل بهبوط الباوند برده مش عارف ليه  
> عموما نستني نشوف ايه اللي مكتوبلنا ...... دي الليلة شكلها هتبقي ضرب نار

 ازا ما فيهاش غلاسة يعني يا بوحة.... ممكن اعرف كام الليفرج بتاعك وكام لوت بعت من الندل... عشان في اقراح حلو كتير ليك

----------


## m.salah

ان شاء الله الواد اسماعيل يظبط كمان تقرير الساعه 6 ما انت فاهم الواد اسماعيل تربية عمنا الكبير قوي قوي قوي 
يلا انا هاكمل من المعتقل

----------


## bo7a

> ازا ما فيهاش غلاسة يعني يا بوحة.... ممكن اعرف كام الليفرج بتاعك وكام لوت بعت من الندل... عشان في اقراح حلو كتير ليك

 قول الاقتراح الأول   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> ان شاء الله الواد اسماعيل يظبط كمان تقرير الساعه 6 ما انت فاهم الواد اسماعيل تربية عمنا الكبير قوي قوي قوي 
> يلا انا هاكمل من المعتقل

 متهيألي مش مؤثر أوي بس احنا عاوزين اي ايجابية على الدولار  
ربنا يكرمك يا اسماعيل  ... لحد ما ترجع بس   :012:

----------


## fxaqaba

تبقى جالس على الخبر طالما انك مدمن اخبار..... 1- الخبر اللي في صورة forex factory هوه اللي حنشتغل عليه بتاع الدولار لانو حيأثر على الباوند من جهة الندل.... يمكن ما اكونش موجود لاني مشغول الساعة 7 ونازل على البحر اغير جو من الندل... 2- تختار اخر خمس دقايق من الخبر.... بعد ما تفتح على فريم الخمس دقايق... ما تلتخمش... واعصابك تبوظ... كون قاعد قبل بربع ساعة... منتا من اول مبارح قاعد مش فارقه عندك.... 3- لما توصل الدقيقة 6:59 يعني قبل الخبر بدقيقة تفتح طوالي عقد بيع فوق اعلى سعر من الخمس شمعات....فهمت يا بوحة... من الخمس شمعات مش اخر شمعة...  4- وتاخذ اعلى سعر ده وتزيد عليه عشر نقاط لفوق وتعمل buy stop شان تركب الموجة لو صعد الندل.... فهمتbuy stop وانتا مش محتاج طبعا تعمل هدجنج لانك اصلا متورط بالبيع... انتا حتصيد الندل في حارة ابو اسماعيل لو جاب الخبر نتيجة عكسية ودي بتحصل كتير. 5- وابداً ابداً تعمل شبكة الصيد دي من غير ستوب... فاهم...وللا لا... كون حريص على الستوب ويكون الستوب ده هو ادنى سعر للخمس شمعات يعني سعر الافتتاح فوق الخط الازرق بعشر نقاط والستوب هوه نفسو الخط الاحمر... واستنى الخبر... تضمن كده انك توقف الخسارة اللي ممكن تحصل لو جاب الخبر نتيجة عكسية ... يلله باي :Yawn:

----------


## fxaqaba

وللا احكيلك اعمل هيدجنج مع الباي....
عقد البيع حيكون نفس طريقة عقد الشراء ولكن بالعكس...
البيع بواسطة sell stop تحت ادنى سعر لاخر خمس شمعات بعشر نقاط ...
والستوب بتاعو حيكون اعلى سعر لاخر الخمس شمعات يعني الخط الازرق...
وبالتوفيق يا بوحه...

----------


## fxaqaba

انا في البداية كنت مش مع عملية الهيدجنج..
ولكن فكرت وقلت ليه ميكونش الربح مضاعف في حال ما اذا نزل الندل... اهو زيادة الخير خيرين...
ولو ما تاثر الندل بالخبر مش حتفتفح الاوامر اللي حضرتك عملتها وتبقى بالهوى وتغلقها بعد الخبر طوالي بدقيقتين

----------


## bo7a

والله يا ابو حميد انا ما بحب اشتغل بالهيدج وشايف انه لعبة واللي يدخل السوق يلعب يستني اي خسارة  
وخصوصا لما يكون وقت الاخبار ... الندل بيطلع وينزل كتير وما يهموش اي نقطة مقاومة او دعم  
يعني ممكن يمدد يفعل العقد فوق وينزل يفعل العقد الثاني تحت وابقي انا كدا تايه لا انا عارف طالع ولا نازل واللي بكسبه هنا بخسره من هنا  
عموما خلينا دلوقتي في عقودنا وان شاء الله مش متورطين ولا حاجة والامور هتتعدل بفضل الله

----------


## m.salah

> والله يا ابو حميد انا ما بحب اشتغل بالهيدج وشايف انه لعبة واللي يدخل السوق يلعب يستني اي خسارة  
> وخصوصا لما يكون وقت الاخبار ... الندل بيطلع وينزل كتير وما يهموش اي نقطة مقاومة او دعم  
> يعني ممكن يمدد يفعل العقد فوق وينزل يفعل العقد الثاني تحت وابقي انا كدا تايه لا انا عارف طالع ولا نازل واللي بكسبه هنا بخسره من هنا  
> عموما خلينا دلوقتي في عقودنا وان شاء الله مش متورطين ولا حاجة والامور هتتعدل بفضل الله

 انت عارف يامعلم بوحه بمناسبة الموضوع ده في مره كان فيه خبر مهم جدا وبالتحديد رفع الفائده على الجنيه الاسترليني قولت انام في الذره للخبر ده وانت عارف ولاد ابو اسماعيل لما ينامو في الذره 
قمت عامل امر شراء فوق السعر الحالي قبل الخبر ب 20 نقطه وامر بيع تحته ب 20 نقطه واستوب البيع فوق امر الشراء واستوب الشراء تحت امر البيع وجهه الخبر ياعم وفي ثانيه واحده لاقيت نفسي خسران 90 نقطه 
السعر ارتفع لحد امر الشراء وبعدين انخفض لحد الاستوب وشغل امر البيع وبعدين ارتفع لحد استوب البيع وبعدين رجع مكانه (يوم استقالة بلير)

----------


## bo7a

السعر من بداية صعوده في خلال 13  يوم ملتزم بقناة سعرية بيرتد من ضلعيها لفوق وتحت  
وملتزم بها تماما والسعر مقبل على مرحلة خطيرة ونقطة مقاومة قوية فاشل في اختراقها على مدي يومين  
هناك حالتين :  
اما الكسر الحقيقي للترند المؤقت عند نقطة المقاومة 246.65  ومنها الي 247.25 الي 248.00  
او كسر الضلع السفلي للقناة اذا كان مصمم على الهبوط بكسر مستوي 245.50 ومنها الي 245.00 الي 243.00

----------


## bo7a

> انت عارف يامعلم بوحه بمناسبة الموضوع ده في مره كان فيه خبر مهم جدا وبالتحديد رفع الفائده على الجنيه الاسترليني قولت انام في الذره للخبر ده وانت عارف ولاد ابو اسماعيل لما ينامو في الذره 
> قمت عامل امر شراء فوق السعر الحالي قبل الخبر ب 20 نقطه وامر بيع تحته ب 20 نقطه واستوب البيع فوق امر الشراء واستوب الشراء تحت امر البيع وجهه الخبر ياعم وفي ثانيه واحده لاقيت نفسي خسران 90 نقطه 
> السعر ارتفع لحد امر الشراء وبعدين انخفض لحد الاستوب وشغل امر البيع وبعدين ارتفع لحد استوب البيع وبعدين رجع مكانه (يوم استقالة بلير)

 فعلا يا ابو صلاح مغامرة كبيرة جدا ونسبة خطورتها عالية رغم ان فيه ناس كتير بتعتمد عليها  
بس بيدخلوا باهداف صغيرة وفي اوقات السوق الاسيوي وعلى عملات مفيهاش ين علشان الجنان  
احيانا بتصيب واحيان كتير بتخيب وملهاش اساس علمي ولا فني مساله حظ  
بس تنفع مع ولاد ابو اسماعيل كلهم كفتجية وممكن تلطش معاهم علشان كدا الشركات بترفع الاسبريد  
ولاد ابو اسماعيل خطر على الاسواق المالية

----------


## m.salah

تمام ياعم بوحه اعمل ده على الويكلي وقولي انا عندي حق ولا لاْ

----------


## bo7a

ودا فريم الاربع ساعات وهناك تشبع على الار اس اي والاستوك  
وخبر الدولار ايجابي جدا

----------


## m.salah

وادي الشارت

----------


## bo7a

> وادي الشارت

 فل عليك يا ابو صلاح .... حتي الدايلي كمان بيقول كدا  
عموما هنستني وبكره هيكون الفيصل باذن الله ... وهيحدد هو ناوي علي ايه بالظبط

----------


## Nader87

> ودا فريم الاربع ساعات وهناك تشبع على الار اس اي والاستوك    وخبر الدولار ايجابي جدا

  لدي الان خبر مفاده حدوث انهيار في اسواق الاسهم الامريكية مما يرجح حصول عمليات بيع للعملات مقابل الين في الفترة الاسيوية.........مما قد يؤدي لانهيار قوي للاسترليني ين.... اضافة الى تأثير ما يشاع عن رفع للفائدة الصينية غدا..........

----------


## bo7a

> لدي الان خبر مفاده حدوث انهيار في اسواق الاسهم الامريكية مما يرجح حصول عمليات بيع للعملات مقابل الين في الفترة الاسيوية.........مما قد يؤدي لانهيار قوي للاسترليني ين.... اضافة الى تأثير ما يشاع عن رفع للفائدة الصينية غدا..........

 يا سلام عليك يا نادر باشا  ....  يكفيني تشريفك للموضوع  
ويسمع من بقك ربنا وينهار ويتفحم من العياط كمان  
منور يا قمر وعاوزك تتابع معانا بأخر الاخبار دايما يا زعيم

----------


## m.salah

> لدي الان خبر مفاده حدوث انهيار في اسواق الاسهم الامريكية مما يرجح حصول عمليات بيع للعملات مقابل الين في الفترة الاسيوية.........مما قد يؤدي لانهيار قوي للاسترليني ين.... اضافة الى تأثير ما يشاع عن رفع للفائدة الصينية غدا..........

 الاخ نادر
لقد بحثت عن خبر انهيار اسواق الاسهم ولم اجده وجدت فقط انخفاض لمؤشر داوجونز ب 20 نقطه وكذلك امكس
فهل هذا ما تقصده او شيء اخر
\
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## Nader87

> الاخ نادر
> لقد بحثت عن خبر انهيار اسواق الاسهم ولم اجده وجدت فقط انخفاض لمؤشر داوجونز ب 20 نقطه وكذلك امكس
> فهل هذا ما تقصده او شيء اخر
> \
> تقبل تحياتي

 هذا هو الخبر اخي .......
10:06US stock are dropping sharply and this is weighing on USD/JPY and JPY crosses
و هذه هي وصلة الموقع:   http://www.fxpr.com/

----------


## m.salah

> هذا هو الخبر اخي .......
> 10:06US stock are dropping sharply and this is weighing on USD/JPY and JPY crosses
> و هذه هي وصلة الموقع:   http://www.fxpr.com/

 شكرا جزيرا

----------


## سيف الملوك

> هذا هو الخبر اخي .......
> 10:06US stock are dropping sharply and this is weighing on USD/JPY and JPY crosses
> و هذه هي وصلة الموقع:   http://www.fxpr.com/

 الموقع ابداع الله يعطيك العافيه اخي نادر حنختبره على اخر خبر ونشوف 13:45USD/JPY over 123.80 might ruffle some feathers

----------


## أبو نورة

وين ماعاد لكم صوت ولا اسماعيل مات !!!!!!!!!! ما تقولوهاش يا جماعة !!!!!!! 
الوضع اصبح خطير جدا جدا

----------


## m.salah

يامعلم بوحه
هو فيه ايه يكونش الواد اسماعيل انفجر في امريكا

----------


## bo7a

صباح الفل على كل الناس الحلوة اللي معانا   وجمعة مباركة ان شاء الله وربنا يقوي الين شوية   الوضع ولا خطير ولا حاجة ان شاء الله والندل في اخر محطات الصعود وبدأ ينهج من كتر الجري   وهيسقط من نقطة مغشياً عليه ....... ومعانا صفقتين مفتوحين من 246.40  ومن  246.10    وطبعا الاتنين خسرانين بس لو وصل ل 250  برده هنفضل فاتحينهم ليقيننا التام انه نازل نازل   واحنا مش على بعد أميال يعني العملية قريبة جدا وهنفتح العقد الثالث من نقطة متميزة   اللي بيحصل دا متوقع فعلا بس شئ خارق ...... وربنا يوفقنا ان شاء الله   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> وين ماعاد لكم صوت ولا اسماعيل مات !!!!!!!!!! ما تقولوهاش يا جماعة !!!!!!! 
> الوضع اصبح خطير جدا جدا

 يا صباح الفل والورد والياسمين  
لا يا راجل بلاش تقول كدا على اسماعيل ... ربنا يديله طول العمر لحد ما يجيب الندل ميدان التحرير بس  
وبعدها احنا اللي هنموته علشان اللي عمله فينا دا ....... بس ما تقلقش يا زعيم  
الوضع مش سئ ولا يخوف .. كل اللي بيحصل في الحسبان بس فوق الطبيعي  
ورحلة الصعود قاربت على الانتهاء والعودة السريعة للندل هتكون قريب جدا  
بالتوفيق يا برنس وصبح صبح

----------


## jedawy

ازيك يابوحة وحشتنى على فكرة كلامك صح ودة رائى فعلا هو لازم ينزل على الاقل 500 نقطة وهنكسب منه كتير طالما نلاحقه بعقود التعزيز وربنا يوفق الجميع وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> يامعلم بوحه
> هو فيه ايه يكونش الواد اسماعيل انفجر في امريكا

 صباح الفل يا ابو صلاح  
الواد اسماعيل دا طلع اي كلام ( حتي يثبت العكس )  
بقي خلاص كان في مطار طوكيو وجاي ...... الندل يفلفص منه ويطلع يجري وسط الناس وما يقدرش يمسكه ؟ 
بس هو لسه مكلمني دلوقتي وقالي خلاص ما تقلقش هنصلي الجمعة في الصين ونرجع بعد الصلاة  
ان شاء الله ...... قلتله براحتك بقي يا اسماعيل بس لو مرجعتش النهاردا انا مش هسال فيك وهارد علي ابوك  
عموما انا مستني يوفي بكلامه معايا ....... لما نشوف اخرتها

----------


## bo7a

> ازيك يابوحة وحشتنى على فكرة كلامك صح ودة رائى فعلا هو لازم ينزل على الاقل 500 نقطة وهنكسب منه كتير طالما نلاحقه بعقود التعزيز وربنا يوفق الجميع وصبح صبح

 صباح الورد يا جدووووو  
أنا بقي اللي واخد على خاطري منك بجد .... علشان مابتدخلش كدا تتطمن علي أخوك الصغير بوحه  
وتتناقش معاه زي الناس الحلوة اللي معانا هنا ..... عموما الله يوفق الجميع  
وان شاء الله هيكون الهبوط من هنا ومش هيطلع أكتر من كدا  
فيه ديفرجنس على فريم الساعة بشرط الهاي بتاع الشمعة الحالية ما يزيدش عن 247.55  
وهيكون الهبوط ان شاء الله منها ... وسننتظر اغلاق الشمعة وصبح صبح يا جدوووووو

----------


## m.salah

شوق ياعم بوحه اتكونت امبارح شمعة هانج مان على اليومي استرليني دولار - اعدت طول الليل ادور على شمعه هانج مان على الديلي ويكون اليوم التالي حدث ارتفاع لم اجد - كلمت الواد اسماعيل خليته يرجع وهو الان في الترعه

----------


## bo7a

> شوق ياعم بوحه اتكونت امبارح شمعة هانج مان على اليومي استرليني دولار - اعدت طول الليل ادور على شمعه هانج مان على الديلي ويكون اليوم التالي حدث ارتفاع لم اجد - كلمت الواد اسماعيل خليته يرجع وهو الان في الترعه

 الين ملتزم جدا جدا بالترندات أمام الدولار والباوند واليورو .. وفيه دايفرجنس على فريمات الساعة  
اغلاق الساعة الحالية مهم جدا وممكن تبدأ قوة الين أمام أزواجه من افتتاح الساعة القادمة  
عموما ربنا يسهل واحنا منتظرين وأي فرصة سننقض عليها باذن الله  
اللي لا شك فيه ان التشبع وصل أقصي حدوده وما طار طير وارتفع الا وعلى رقبته وقع

----------


## bo7a

:Inlove:  شوف مدي الالتزام بالترند أمام اليورو والباوند والدولار   :Inlove:

----------


## m.salah

واللي بيحص من الساعه 8 صباحا شيء غريب زي ما يكون ضرب استوبات

----------


## bo7a

> واللي بيحص من الساعه 8 صباحا شيء غريب زي ما يكون ضرب استوبات

   فعلا اللي بيحصل من بداية المشوار هو ضرب الاستوبات   لو تلاحظ من بداية الصعود السعر بيطلع مسافة ويكون قمة ويهبط قليل جدا او الحركة تكون عرضية   المستثمرين بيفكروا انه نهاية الصعود والارتداد بيكون من النقطة دي ويدخلوا شورت باستوب فوق المقاومات   والسعر يبدأ في الصعود تاني ويكرر نفس الموال والاستوبات كلها بتضرب   عموماً أملنا انها تكون اخر مقاومة والسعر يرتد منها بالفعل ويكسر كل الدعوم

----------


## m.salah

هام وعاجل
اليورو دولار صاعد والاسترليني دولار هابط

----------


## ابوتركي الثبيتي

> فعلا اللي بيحصل من بداية المشوار هو ضرب الاستوبات   لو تلاحظ من بداية الصعود السعر بيطلع مسافة ويكون قمة ويهبط قليل جدا او الحركة تكون عرضية   المستثمرين بيفكروا انه نهاية الصعود والارتداد بيكون من النقطة دي ويدخلوا شورت بهدف فوق المقاومات   والسعر يبدأ في الصعود تاني ويكرر نفس الموال والاستوبات كلها بتضرب    عموماً أملنا انها تكون اخر مقاومة والسعر يرتد منها بالفعل ويكسر كل الدعوم

 صبح صبح  احلا صباح للناس الحلوين واحلا تحليل كمان  ياعم بوحه انت كلك درر  الله يوفقك

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح   احلا صباح للناس الحلوين واحلا تحليل كمان  ياعم بوحه انت كلك درر  الله يوفقك

  
صباح الخير يا ابو تركي يا غالي .. انت أحلي بكتير يا زعيم  
طلعتك البهية علينا تساوي كتير والله .... وان شاء الله وشك يكون حلو علينا ومنور يا قمر الليالي 
ربنا يوفق الجميع

----------


## fxaqaba

انتا استخفيت بي يا بوحة لما حكيتلك عن طريقتي باصطياد الخبر......على الرابط ده*كانت استراتيجيتي محكمة بنسبة 99.99%* *https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...&postcount=196*  *وبعد الرابط ده حديلك النتيجة بالتشارت ده اللي في الصورة المدرجة* *الخط الاحمر يا سي بوحة يمثل وقت الخبر بالتمام والكمال يعني بالدقيقة....* *والتشارت على فريم الدقيقة وكان السعر 246.25 بالضبط...* *العقدين اللي حكيتلك عنهم على هذا الرابط اتفعل واحد منهم بس....* *buy stop* *والتاني متفعلش اللي هوه* *sell stop** وده مش بالصدفة طبعا..* *ده لاني ان مش عاوز افعل غير الــ* *buy stop** لو طلع فوق الــ*  *highest*  *ولو نزل حتبقى نفس**الشبكة**... والنتيجة ايه.... 130 نقطة ربح...* حتسألني وتقول افرض انو فعل الباي ورد نزل تاني... اقلك خير وبركة لانو اصلاً انتا متورط بعقد باي وده خسارتوبتقل مع زيادة الخسارة في الباي ستوب وتبقى الخسارة اللي انتا عليها نفس الخسارة الى مسافة العقد الاصلي الخسران وساعيتها ما يبقاش غير انك اتسكر العقود وترضي بخسارتك... يعني الشبكة دي لو منفعتش مش حتضر

----------


## bo7a

> انتا استخفيت بي يا بوحة لما حكيتلك عن طريقتي باصطياد الخبر......على الرابط ده  *كانت استراتيجيتي محكمة بنسبة 99.99%* *https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...&postcount=196*  *وبعد الرابط ده حديلك النتيجة بالتشارت ده اللي في الصورة المدرجة* *الخط الاحمر يا سي بوحة يمثل وقت الخبر بالتمام والكمال يعني بالدقيقة....* *والتشارت على فريم الدقيقة وكان السعر 246.25 بالضبط...* *العقدين اللي حكيتلك عنهم على هذا الرابط اتفعل واحد منهم بس....* *buy stop* *والتاني متفعلش اللي هوه* *sell stop** وده مش بالصدفة طبعا..* *ده لاني ان مش عاوز افعل غير الــ* *buy stop** لو طلع فوق الــ*  *highest*  *ولو نزل حتبقى نفس**الشبكة**... والنتيجة ايه.... 130 نقطة ربح...* حتسألني وتقول افرض انو فعل الباي ورد نزل تاني... اقلك خير وبركة لانو اصلاً انتا متورط بعقد باي وده خسارتوبتقل مع زيادة الخسارة في الباي ستوب وتبقى الخسارة اللي انتا عليها نفس الخسارة الى مسافة العقد الاصلي الخسران وساعيتها ما يبقاش غير انك اتسكر العقود وترضي بخسارتك... يعني الشبكة دي لو منفعتش مش حتضر

  
صباح الفل يا ابو حميد .... وجمعة مباركة عليك باذن الله  
حاش لله اني أكون استخفيت بطريقتك أو بكلامك .. وحتي لو كانت خطأ وجهات نظر الناس المحترمة على راسي من فوق  
ومش ممكن اني استخف بيها  وانت اللي فهمت كلامي غلط يا ابو حميد  
بس كل اللي انا قلته اني ما بحب المتاجرة بالطريقة دي لأنها ان لم تكن متقنه فخسارتها فادحة  
وتعتمد على نسب عالية من الحظ  واخوك فقري وملطشة معاه بس الحمد لله على كل حال  
مبروكين عليك يا قمر وللاسف انا لم اقتنع بهذه الطريقة من زماان وما بفكر اشتغل بيها  
بس وجهة نظرك تحترم وفوق الراس يا ابو حميد ولو كنت زعلت من نقدي للطريقه تبقي غلطان  
المثل بيقول اللي تكسب به العب به واذا كانت نتائجها جيدة معاك فتابعها وربنا يرزقك منها  
صبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

هدخل شورت من 247.80  والهدف 247.25  ان شاء الله

----------


## jedawy

انا معاك من قبل كدة بتسع نقط وايه ياعم اخبار الشمعات والحركات بتاعتك والله الجماعة دول عايزين يخسرونا الجلد والسقط لكن على مين انا مش خارج من الميت صفقة اللى فاتحهم على المجنون الا كسبان ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> انا معاك من قبل كدة بتسع نقط وايه ياعم اخبار الشمعات والحركات بتاعتك والله الجماعة دول عايزين يخسرونا الجلد والسقط لكن على مين انا مش خارج من الميت صفقة اللى فاتحهم على المجنون الا كسبان ان شاء الله

 أتوقع والله أعلم الهبوط خلال الساعة وشمعة الاربع ساعات تكون شمعة انعكاسية  
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله يا جدوووو .... وكسبانين باذن الله

----------


## m.salah

عم بوحه 
انا هاستنى شويه لحد ما اليورو دولار يوصل 1.3455وبعد كده احصلك مع ان الاسترليني دولار لايستجيب لحركة اليورو دولار وده يعود لانخفاضه هو امام اليورو وبالتالي هو الان مكتف وبعد وصول اليورو دولار لهدفه هاتحصل المعجزه

----------


## jedawy

انا شايف ياجماعة والله اعلم ان المجنون هيقع من فوق السطح لكن لما الباوند دولار يجيب اخره والعملية قربت حوالى ستين نقطة للباوند بالكتير

----------


## m.salah

على فكره اليورو دولار كده هايوصل الى 3484

----------


## m.salah

> انا شايف ياجماعة والله اعلم ان المجنون هيقع من فوق السطح لكن لما الباوند دولار يجيب اخره والعملية قربت حوالى ستين نقطة للباوند بالكتير

 متفق معاك
السوق الى الان بوليشوالشمعه اللي بتكون الان نتيجة انخفاض الين امام الدولار ولكن العبره هاتكون بأنخفاض الاسترليني امام الدولار وهو الان بينخفض امام اليورو 
تحياتي

----------


## bo7a

اليورو دولار يا ابو صلاح مقبل على مرحلة خطيرة برده  
ملتزم تماما مع الترند الهابط وارتد 3 مرات منه باهداف بعيدة مع وجود مقاومة شرسة عند 1.3425  
نجح في اختراقها ولكنه هيقابل الترند الهابط اما يرتد منه او يكسره وهيقابل مقاومة أخري لو نجح في اختراقها عينك ما تشوف الا النور  
ولكن الامور صعبة نسبيا نعم الدولار ضعيف ولكن اليورو أيضا مش قوي واخباره النهاردا سيئة  
ورغم ذلك صعد أمام الدولار لضعف الدولار أيضا  
نشوف الساعات الجاية رأيها ايه

----------


## m.salah

> اليورو دولار يا ابو صلاح مقبل على مرحلة خطيرة برده  
> ملتزم تماما مع الترند الهابط وارتد 3 مرات منه باهداف بعيدة مع وجود مقاومة شرسة عند 1.3425  
> نجح في اختراقها ولكنه هيقابل الترند الهابط اما يرتد منه او يكسره وهيقابل مقاومة أخري لو نجح في اختراقها عينك ما تشوف الا النور  
> ولكن الامور صعبة نسبيا نعم الدولار ضعيف ولكن اليورو أيضا مش قوي واخباره النهاردا سيئة  
> ورغم ذلك صعد أمام الدولار لضعف الدولار أيضا 
> نشوف الساعات الجاية رأيها ايه

 ياسلام على المعلمين وكلامهم هو ده الكلام ياعم بوحه وبعدين انا مش هاسيب اليورو الدولار الا لما اخذ الاربعين نقطه اللى خذهم منى امبارح - يرضيك ياعم بوحه ابقى كسبان 25 نقطه واقوم انام ساعتين اصحى الاقى نفسي خسران 40 نقطه ده الواد اسماعيل متبهدل في الكفر بسبب الموصوع ده والعيال مركباه حمار بالمقلوب وبيزفوه في الكفر

----------


## رمضان غنيم

السلام عليكم   صبح صبح يا عم بوحة  ومعك  العم  كــــركــر  :013:  ههههههههههههه شارت اليورو يتحدث   :Clap:  :Clap:   اخوك رمضان

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم    صبح صبح يا عم بوحة  ومعك العم كــــركــر  ههههههههههههه شارت اليورو يتحدث     اخوك رمضان

   
اهلا رمضان ............ رمضان جانا  
منور يا زعيم ووجودك معانا اضافة قوية وشارتك ولا أحلي من كدا ... تسلم ايدك وفكرك يا قمر  
اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات تحت 1.3460  هيبقي ليها تأثير كبير  
وعموما الاسبوع الجاي هيكون فيه شغل كبير هيتحدد باغلاق اليوم ان شاء الله  
مرة تانية نورت الموضوع يا رمضان باشا .... ومنتظرينك بمشاركاتك الجميلة دي دايما معانا  
اضافه قوية ومرحب شهر الصوم   :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## bo7a

> ياسلام على المعلمين وكلامهم هو ده الكلام ياعم بوحه وبعدين انا مش هاسيب اليورو الدولار الا لما اخذ الاربعين نقطه اللى خذهم منى امبارح - يرضيك ياعم بوحه ابقى كسبان 25 نقطه واقوم انام ساعتين اصحى الاقى نفسي خسران 40 نقطه ده الواد اسماعيل متبهدل في الكفر بسبب الموصوع ده والعيال مركباه حمار بالمقلوب وبيزفوه في الكفر

 الواد دا انا حرمت اسيبك في ايده حاجة تاني ... دا عيل تايه وبينام في اي حتة  
ان شاء الله تعوضهم يا ابو صلاح بس انا مش فاهم الواد اسماعيل دا جايب الغباء دا كله منين  
دا ابوه دماغه توزن بلد ما شاء الله

----------


## m.salah

> الواد دا انا حرمت اسيبك في ايده حاجة تاني ... دا عيل تايه وبينام في اي حتة   ان شاء الله تعوضهم يا ابو صلاح بس انا مش فاهم الواد اسماعيل دا جايب الغباء دا كله منين    دا ابوه دماغه توزن بلد ما شاء الله

 معلش يامعلم بوحه ماهو ضحكوا عليه في اليابان بالبت الهاتشباك بعد كده نبقى نبعته اثيوبيا علشان مايفكرش

----------


## m.salah

هي الحاله ايه

----------


## dr_mamy2006

مفيش افلام جديدة مع هبوط الندل الان

----------


## bo7a

مساء الورد المفتح على عيون كل الحبايب ....... اللي حاضر منهم معانا واللي غايب  
جاءنا البيان التالي :  من عصابة اولاد ابو اسماعيل الي المعلم بوحه الصباح  
الندل اتاكل علقة سخنة في طوكيو ونجحت قوات الامن اليابانية وافراد المقاومة الشعبية في مساعدة اولاد ابو اسماعيل  
في القبض على الندل وتم ترحيله بالفعل الي سجن طره ونحن جميعا في استقبال ابو علقة  
واللي بايع ما يخافش ويطمن ع الاخر وكلها كام ساعة وابو علقة يوصل  
من بداية مشوارنا في الاسبوع السابق مع ابو علقة  
العقد الاول ضرب الاستوب بخسارة 65  نقطة ( ما بننساش )  
العقد الثاني شورت من 246.40  والهدف 245.90   
العقد الثالث شورت من 246.10 والهدف 245.60  
العقد الرابع شورت من  247.80 والهف 247.20  
وان شاء الله هنكون متابعين تماما مع ابو علقة خلال الاسبوع القادم  
اجازة سعيدة على الجميع واسبوع موفق ومربح باذن الله يا حبايب قلبي يا غاليين   :Icon26:

----------


## bo7a

في انتظار الافتتاح واسبوع موفق باذن الله

----------


## سيف الملوك

> من بداية مشوارنا في الاسبوع السابق مع ابو علقة   العقد الاول ضرب الاستوب بخسارة 65 نقطة ( ما بننساش )   العقد الثاني شورت من 246.40 والهدف 245.90   العقد الثالث شورت من 246.10 والهدف 245.60   العقد الرابع شورت من 247.80 والهف 247.20   وان شاء الله هنكون متابعين تماما مع ابو علقة خلال الاسبوع القادم    اجازة سعيدة على الجميع واسبوع موفق ومربح باذن الله يا حبايب قلبي يا غاليين

 ربنا يفتحها بوشك يا بوحه :Thumb:  :Thumb:  ان شاء الله الاسبوع دا ملي بالارباح :Clap:  تمنياتي

----------


## bo7a

> ربنا يفتحها بوشك يا بوحه  ان شاء الله الاسبوع دا ملي بالارباح  تمنياتي

   
ربنا يخليك يا قمر وانت نورك دا علينا كفاية يا زعيم  
سيف الملوك .... الكل بيحبوك  
وان شاء الله اسبوع كله مكاسب

----------


## رمضان غنيم

السلام عليكم   مساء الخير اخي بوحه  مع اني اتمني ان يكون هاي الاسبوع الفائت  هو هاي هذا الشهر  بس اعتقد انه لو تم كسر الهاي سوف يكون هناك احتمال صعود الي 249.25 وهي اقوي مقاومة تاريخية امامه ويدعم ذلك شارت الاندكس والله اعلم   وحبيت اقدم لك  شارت الاندكس  للبواند وشارت الاندكس للين  وان شاء الله يكون فيه خيره لك وللاخوة  وفي الشارت الخطي الباوند بالاحمر والين بالازرق  نلاحظ قوة الباوند في ترند صاعد قوى وفي نفس الشارت نلاحظ الترد الهابط للين   وجهة نظر من مبتداء والله اعلم

----------


## سيف الملوك

> السلام عليكم   مساء الخير اخي بوحه  مع اني اتمني ان يكون هاي الاسبوع الفائت  هو هاي هذا الشهر  بس اعتقد انه لو تم كسر الهاي سوف يكون هناك احتمال صعود الي 249.25 وهي اقوي مقاومة تاريخية امامه ويدعم ذلك شارت الاندكس والله اعلم   وحبيت اقدم لك شارت الاندكس  للبواند وشارت الاندكس للين  وان شاء الله يكون فيه خيره لك وللاخوة  وفي الشارت الخطي الباوند بالاحمر والين بالازرق نلاحظ قوة الباوند في ترند صاعد قوى وفي نفس الشارت نلاحظ الترد الهابط للين   وجهة نظر من مبتداء  والله اعلم

 يسلموووووووو اخي  بصراحه تحليل منطقي

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم    مساء الخير اخي بوحه  مع اني اتمني ان يكون هاي الاسبوع الفائت  هو هاي هذا الشهر  بس اعتقد انه لو تم كسر الهاي سوف يكون هناك احتمال صعود الي 249.25 وهي اقوي مقاومة تاريخية امامه ويدعم ذلك شارت الاندكس والله اعلم   وحبيت اقدم لك شارت الاندكس  للبواند وشارت الاندكس للين  وان شاء الله يكون فيه خيره لك وللاخوة  وفي الشارت الخطي الباوند بالاحمر والين بالازرق نلاحظ قوة الباوند في ترند صاعد قوى وفي نفس الشارت نلاحظ الترد الهابط للين   وجهة نظر من مبتداء  والله اعلم

    :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   مساء النور والهنا يا رمضان باشا   وتسلم ايدك وتفكيرك ووجهة نظر محترمة تتشال فوق الراس ونحطها في عنينا يا زعيم   كلام سليم كلام معقول .... وباذن الله يكون أخر صعود للباوند على حساب الين والدولار   نورتنا يا قمر ومنتظرين منك الجديد دائما

----------


## bo7a

> مساء الورد المفتح على عيون كل الحبايب ....... اللي حاضر منهم معانا واللي غايب   
> جاءنا البيان التالي : من عصابة اولاد ابو اسماعيل الي المعلم بوحه الصباح  
> الندل اتاكل علقة سخنة في طوكيو ونجحت قوات الامن اليابانية وافراد المقاومة الشعبية في مساعدة اولاد ابو اسماعيل  
> في القبض على الندل وتم ترحيله بالفعل الي سجن طره ونحن جميعا في استقبال ابو علقة  
> واللي بايع ما يخافش ويطمن ع الاخر وكلها كام ساعة وابو علقة يوصل  
> من بداية مشوارنا في الاسبوع السابق مع ابو علقة  
> العقد الاول ضرب الاستوب بخسارة 65 نقطة ( ما بننساش )  
> العقد الثاني شورت من 246.40 والهدف 245.90  
> العقد الثالث شورت من 246.10 والهدف 245.60  
> ...

   
بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله  
بداية مبشرة والحمد لله وبعد 10  دقائق من الافتتاح يتحقق هدف العقد الرابع 60  نقطة  
مبروك لكل اللي دخل الصفقة معايا وتابعونا ان شاء الله بانتظار اغلاق شمعة الساعة الحالية  
وبكدا يكون عندنا صفقة خسرانة 65  نقطة وصفقة كسبانة  60  نقطة يعني الاجمالي خسارة 5  نقط فقط  
ومعانا عقدين مفتوحين ومتابعين معاهم .. الحمد لله بداية خير باذن الله

----------


## m.salah

مبروك يامعلم بوحه بس خذ بالك السعر طالع لفوق

----------


## bo7a

> مبروك يامعلم بوحه بس خذ بالك السعر طالع لفوق

 الله يبارك فيك يا ريس  
ما تقلقش يا حاج كله في الحسبان بس انا حاسس انه هيرتد من 247.90  برده  
على العموم كدا كدا هنستني دخول اوروبا ولما نشوف ايه اللي هيحصل  
صبح صبح يا عم الحاج

----------


## m.salah

> الله يبارك فيك يا ريس   ما تقلقش يا حاج كله في الحسبان بس انا حاسس انه هيرتد من 247.90 برده   على العموم كدا كدا هنستني دخول اوروبا ولما نشوف ايه اللي هيحصل    صبح صبح يا عم الحاج

 ماشي ياعم بوحه وبس وحياتك ادفع ال 15 جنيه بتوع عم الغامدي علشان عامل سياح جامد في الموضوع بتاعي

----------


## hrap

السلام عليكم ياشباب الفوركس
صباح الفل يامعلم بوحـــــــــه 
نظرا لحبك الشديد للمجنون 
فاسمحلي اني اتابع معاكم الموضوع الجامد جدا ده
وفي سؤال محيرني بقالي فتره عاوز اسأله
انت بــــــــوحه بتاع برامج نت ؟؟

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم ياشباب الفوركس

  

> صباح الفل يامعلم بوحـــــــــه  نظرا لحبك الشديد للمجنون  فاسمحلي اني اتابع معاكم الموضوع الجامد جدا ده وفي سؤال محيرني بقالي فتره عاوز اسأله انت بــــــــوحه بتاع برامج نت ؟؟

   يا صباح الورد المفتح على عيونك يا عسل   يا باشا انت منورنا والله ويزيدنا شرف بوجودك معانا   بس مين برامج ند دا ؟؟  دا ند لينا يعني ؟؟ ما بياكلش معانا !!   :Thmbdn:   شكلهم كدا ما يعرفوش ابو اسماعيل ورجالته وبوحه الصباح ورجالته    لا يا قمر أنا مش بوحه بتاع برامج نت .. بس عادي لو عاوزني أبقي هو أنا تحت أمرك   منور يا باشا وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

يا صباح الورد والفل والياسمين على عيون كل الحلوين   متابعة للندل اللي مغلبنا معاه   الدخول شورت من السعر الحالي 247.70  والهدف 247.20  ان شاء الله   وصبح صبح على كل الحبايب

----------


## bo7a

> يا صباح الورد والفل والياسمين على عيون كل الحلوين    متابعة للندل اللي مغلبنا معاه   الدخول شورت من السعر الحالي 247.70 والهدف 247.20 ان شاء الله    وصبح صبح على كل الحبايب

    ألف ألف مبروك ليا ولكل اللي دخل الصفقة معانا   50  بوينت حلال نشيل منهم  5  خسارة مرحلة من الصفقة الأولي   يبقي الإجمالي  + 45  بوينت   تابعونا فهناك المزيد باذن الله

----------


## bo7a

باذن الله هندخل شورت مرة تانية من السعر الحالي 247.30 والهدف 246.70  
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## ابوتركي الثبيتي

> باذن الله هندخل شورت مرة تانية من السعر الحالي 247.30 والهدف 246.70  
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 صباحك عسل ياعسل  احلا صباح واختها للناس الحلوين  ايه ياعم التوصيه ديه  100% موفق ان شاء الله  حبيت اصبح عليك   والله يوفقك تستاحل كل خير حبيب قلبى

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

شو القصة في افلام رعب 
موفقين ومتابعين

----------


## bo7a

> صباحك عسل ياعسل   احلا صباح واختها للناس الحلوين  ايه ياعم التوصيه ديه  100% موفق ان شاء الله  حبيت اصبح عليك    والله يوفقك تستاحل كل خير حبيب قلبى

   
صباح الفل والياسمين يا ابو تركي  
لا انا زعلان منك بجد ...... أستناك على الفطار كل دا وفي الاخر أفطر لوحدي   :Doh:  
ربنا يوفقك يا زعيم . وان شاء الله اجتماع موفق أهم حاجة الصور والفلاشات   :012:  
وربنا يوفقنا جميعا

----------


## bo7a

> شو القصة في افلام رعب 
> موفقين ومتابعين

 هو فيه رعب أكتر من كدا  
ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
صباحك وردي يا كبير وبالتوفيق للجميع باذن الله

----------


## m.salah

صباح الجمال ياعم بوحه
شكل كرتونة الترندات هاتكسر فوق دماغه النهارده وربنا يستر على ناس كثير النهارده

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الجمال ياعم بوحه
> شكل كرتونة الترندات هاتكسر فوق دماغه النهارده وربنا يستر على ناس كثير النهارده

 صباح الروقان يا ابو صلاح  
الواد اسماعيل كلمني النهاردا الصبح وطمني أوي أوي أوي الحمد لله  
ربنا يكملها على خير ان شاء الله ويسترها معانا كلنا

----------


## رمضان غنيم

السلام عليكم  صبح صبح يا عم بوحة   من امس وانا ناوي انزل هذه الشارت  لكن شركة النت الله يهديهم عملين شوية تحديث  مما سبب انقطع الخدمة امس والله المستعان  عموما هذه شارت الاندكس للباوند والين  علي اليومي والاسبوعي  ونلاحظ ايش يسوي السعر مع خطوط البولينجر الاندكس باوند الاسبوعي و اليومي     :Thumb:

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم   صبح صبح يا عم بوحة   من امس وانا ناوي انزل هذه الشارت  لكن شركة النت الله يهديهم عملين شوية تحديث  مما سبب انقطع الخدمة امس والله المستعان  عموما هذه شارت الاندكس للباوند والين  علي اليومي والاسبوعي  ونلاحظ ايش يسوي السعر مع خطوط البولينجر الاندكس باوند الاسبوعي و اليومي

    وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   صباحك ورد وفل وياسمين يا ابو الرمض يا غالي   معلش بقي أنا هتعبك معايا شوية لأني مش متابع الاندكس وعاوزك تفسرهولي وازاي اشتغل عليه   او تديني اي لينك اشوف فيه الاندكس دا لاني ملاحظ كتير شغالين بيه ومهم جدا   صبح صبح يا رمضان ونورتنا والله وقدومك خير علينا يا زعيم

----------


## سامي المشرف

وشرايك في الديفرجنس
شكله ناوي سقوط قوي ههههه

----------


## bo7a

> وشرايك في الديفرجنس
> شكله ناوي سقوط قوي ههههه

 منور يا زعيم  
بس تكون القيعان بيلغي عمل الدايفرجنس  
ولو نظرت للصورة في المرفقات هتلاقي  
دايفرجنس اللي انا محدده باللون السماوي ودا رقم ( 1 ) صعد بالسعر لأعلي  
في حال تكون قمة عند السعر الحالي هيكون فيه دايفرجنس كمان ودا رقم ( 2 ) برده هيرفع السعر لفوق والله أعلم  
ان لم يكن للين رأي أخر .. عموما نورتنا بوجودك وبمشاركتك الجميلة  
وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> باذن الله هندخل شورت مرة تانية من السعر الحالي 247.30 والهدف 246.70

  

> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

   ألف حمد وشكر ليك يا رب   وألف مبروووووك ليا ولكل اللي دخل معايا برده ولو اني اشك ان حد دخل   بس عموما مبروووووووووووك  60  نقطة حلال ومعانا 45  نقطة أرباح مرحلة   يبقي الإجمالي  +  105  نقطة ...... مبرووووووووك   الشربات يا نوسة

----------


## ابوتركي الثبيتي

> باذن الله هندخل شورت مرة تانية من السعر الحالي 247.30 والهدف 246.70  
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

   الف مبروك الهدف   :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   تستاهل يابوجة قلبى

----------


## bo7a

> الف مبروك الهدف     تستاهل يابوجة قلبى

     الله يبارك فيك يا حبيب قلب بوحه   انت طلتك عليا بالدنيا ووشك زي العسل والله يا ابو تركي   تسلملي يا غالي ويارب كلنا كسبانين على طول يارب    :Drive1:  وصبح صبح   :Drive1:

----------


## سامي المشرف

> وشرايك في الديفرجنس
> شكله ناوي سقوط قوي ههههه

   
احلى هبوط في احلى الافلام السينمائيه  
بقيادة بوحه  
والمجنون سينجن نزولا هههههههه

----------


## bo7a

> احلى هبوط في احلى الافلام السينمائيه  
> بقيادة بوحه  
> والمجنون سينجن نزولا هههههههه

 مساء الفرفشة والنعنشة  
وشك ولا القمر يا ابو السام .... عاوزك دايما تيجي تنورني كدا الصفقات بتجيب تارجت لما بتدخل  
منور يا حاج وان شاء الله هبوط شنييييع هههههههههه

----------


## m.salah

المعركه الكبرى ستبدأ الان بين قوات الكماندوز اليابانيه والواد اسماعيل يارب ينصرك يأسماعيل ادعيلوا ياعم بوحه علشان العلقه هاتكون في العتبه مش ميدان التحرير

----------


## dr_mamy2006

انتو عندكم هنا افراح ومفيش حد عازمنى
ده كلام يابوحه
على العموم مبروك الهدف

----------


## bo7a

> المعركه الكبرى ستبدأ الان بين قوات الكماندوز اليابانيه والواد اسماعيل يارب ينصرك يأسماعيل ادعيلوا ياعم بوحه علشان العلقه هاتكون في العتبه مش ميدان التحرير

 خلاص تقريبا الحرب قامت وساعه الحسم هتكون الساعه الرابعه عصراً ان شاء الله  
الواد أبو اسماعيل عمل اللي عليه والله ...... ودورنا جاي بقي بس أهم حاجة يدخلوا من المطار  
ونصطاده بقي وعينك ما تشوف الا النور

----------


## bo7a

> انتو عندكم هنا افراح ومفيش حد عازمنى

  

> ده كلام يابوحه على العموم مبروك الهدف

   بقي يا راجل أصحاب الفرح برده بيستنوا حد يعزمهم ؟؟ ..   انت صاحب فرح وصاحب مكان انت اللي تعزم ....... الله يبارك فيك يا دكترة   ومنور يا زعيم وصبح صبح ........ خد راحتك ع الاخر   حاجة ساقعة لعمك يا بت يا نوووووووووووووسة

----------


## bo7a

كدا معانا عقدين مفتوحين  
العقد الثاني شورت من 246.40 والهدف 245.90  
العقد الثالث شورت من 246.10 والهدف 245.60  
ربنا يوفقنا ان شاء الله وتارجت باذن الله

----------


## m.salah

> خلاص تقريبا الحرب قامت وساعه الحسم هتكون الساعه الرابعه عصراً ان شاء الله   الواد أبو اسماعيل عمل اللي عليه والله ...... ودورنا جاي بقي بس أهم حاجة يدخلوا من المطار    ونصطاده بقي وعينك ما تشوف الا النور

 مطار ايه ياعم بوحه ده الواد اسماعيل ناوي يجيبه بر بالاتوبيس طوكيو العتبه

----------


## bo7a

> مطار ايه ياعم بوحه ده الواد اسماعيل ناوي يجيبه بر بالاتوبيس طوكيو العتبه

 لا بجد انت خلفت راجل يا ابو صلاح  
الواد طلع مجدع بجد وزي ما قلتله بالظبط عمل .. بس هو اتلكع كدا كام يوم علشان كان عند نسايبه

----------


## رمضان غنيم

السلام عليكم  الف مبروك اخي بوحة  تحقق الاهداف والي الامام   هذه بعض الملعلومات السريعة علي الاندكس منقول من بعض الاخوة بارك الله فيهم    الاندكس هو:  حركة العملة منفردة بدون اي عملة اخري  وبمعني اخر هي عبارة عن معادلة رياضية تنتج عن قيمة تعبر عن قوة النسبية للعملة  كما ان لكل انسان ظل يعكس تحركاته ويسبقه احيانا او يبقى خلفه فكذلك لكل عملة ظلها الذي يعكس تحركاتها وقد يسبقها او يبقى خلفها 
ولا يمكن الاعتماد عليه بشكل مباشر لدخول السوق بل هو عامل مساعد يساعدنا على رؤية اوضح حين نكون غير قادرين على اعطاءالقرار    :Thumb:

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم   الف مبروك اخي بوحة  تحقق الاهداف والي الامام   هذه بعض الملعلومات السريعة علي الاندكس منقول من بعض الاخوة بارك الله فيهم   الاندكس هو: حركة العملة منفردة بدون اي عملة اخري  وبمعني اخر هي عبارة عن معادلة رياضية تنتج عن قيمة تعبر عن قوة النسبية للعملة  كما ان لكل انسان ظل يعكس تحركاته ويسبقه احيانا او يبقى خلفه فكذلك لكل عملة ظلها الذي يعكس تحركاتها وقد يسبقها او يبقى خلفها  ولا يمكن الاعتماد عليه بشكل مباشر لدخول السوق بل هو عامل مساعد يساعدنا على رؤية اوضح حين نكون غير قادرين على اعطاءالقرار

  
الله يبارك فيك ويزيدك من فضله وكرمه ويزيدك علم وايمان  
ألف ألف شكر يا حبيب قلبي يا ابو الرمض وتسلملي ايدك والكيبورد كمان  
وأمانه عليك تطل علينا كل شوية وجودك معانا شرف عظيم

----------


## bo7a

> كدا معانا عقدين مفتوحين    العقد الثاني شورت من 246.40 والهدف 245.90   العقد الثالث شورت من 246.10 والهدف 245.60    ربنا يوفقنا ان شاء الله وتارجت باذن الله

   كسر السعر نقطة الدعم عند 246.60   عموما اذا ارتفع السعر ل 246.90 سنقوم بفتح عقد بيع أخر والهدف 246.50   لو لم يصل السعر لهذا المستوي ( ودا اللي بارجحه ) فعقودنا مفتوحة زي ما هي

----------


## m.salah

> كسر السعر نقطة الدعم عند 246.60   عموما اذا ارتفع السعر ل 246.90 سنقوم بفتح عقد بيع أخر والهدف 246.50    لو لم يصل السعر لهذا المستوي ( ودا اللي بارجحه ) فعقودنا مفتوحة زي ما هي

 هو دلوقت بيفصل القناه الهابطه اللى هاتوصله الى العتبه وبالتالي قد يرتفع لنقطه معينه ثم يرتد وهنا هانعرف نكتفه كويس ومش هانخذه شورت بس ده هانخذه شورت ولونج ان شاء الله لازم نمسح بيه السوق

----------


## bo7a

> هو دلوقت بيفصل القناه الهابطه اللى هاتوصله الى العتبه وبالتالي قد يرتفع لنقطه معينه ثم يرتد وهنا هانعرف نكتفه كويس ومش هانخذه شورت بس ده هانخذه شورت ولونج ان شاء الله لازم نمسح بيه السوق

 باذن الله والنقطة 246.90  مناسبة جدا لتعديل الاوضاع نسبيا ومعاودة الهبوط مرة تانية ان شاء الله  
عموما لو ما تمش العقد الثاني مفتوح وهدفه 245.90  وان شاء الله يوصلها  
والعلقة هتبقي علقتين

----------


## bo7a

> عموما اذا ارتفع السعر ل 246.90 سنقوم بفتح عقد بيع أخر والهدف 246.50

   
تفعل عقد البيع من 246.90  وان شاء الله هدفنا 246.50  ومتابعين مع أبو الأندال

----------


## رمضان غنيم

السلام عليكم   حدوث ارتداد من خط الترند الصاعد  وملامسة خط البولينجر الاوسط الذي هو بدوره ارتد من الزوج عدة مرات في رحلة صعوده وايضا ملامسة خط فبيو 23.6  وكلها تعتبر خطوط دعم تقف امام هبوط الباوند ين  علي فريم الاربع ساعات  وننتظر الكسر ان شاء الله  والله اعلم

----------


## m.salah

نستطيع الان رؤية بدأ تكوين القناه الهابطه وهذه القناه هي الحدود التي سوف اتعامل معها لان نفس الشكل تكون على اليورو ين والدولار ين

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم    حدوث ارتداد من خط الترند الصاعد  وملامسة خط البولينجر الاوسط الذي هو بدوره ارتد من الزوج عدة مرات في رحلة صعوده وايضا ملامسة خط فبيو 23.6  وكلها تعتبر خطوط دعم تقف امام هبوط الباوند ين  علي فريم الاربع ساعات  وننتظر الكسر ان شاء الله   والله اعلم

     :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   الله عليك تسلم ايديك .... الله يبارك فيك يا ابو الرمض يا غالي   بس استفسار بسيط  !!   المدة اللي اعتمدت عليها في رسم الخطوط هي 10 أيام تقريبا . هل تكفي لفاعلية خطوط الفايبو ؟  وليه ما اختارتش النقطة عند 237.60  بداية الترند وبداية الموجه الصاعده ؟  واقتراب السعر من خط 0.0  على الفايبو مش خطر شوية اني اعتمد عليها واستني كسر 23.6  أولاً   معلش انا رخمت عليك اسئلة كتيرة بس انا بقي راجل استغلالي وفرصة اتعلم من راجل عظيم وخبرة زيك يا ابو الرمض   دايما منورنا  ..... يا شمسنا وقمرنا   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> نستطيع الان رؤية بدأ تكوين القناه الهابطه وهذه القناه هي الحدود التي سوف اتعامل معها لان نفس الشكل تكون على اليورو ين والدولار ين

   أبو صلاح : شمعة تحترق من أجل الأخرين   الله عليك يا ابو صلاح .. ان شاء الله يلتزم بالقناة لحد ما يكسرلنا بس 246.60  ومنها 246.30    علشان يؤكد الهبوط ...  عموما اغلاق الاربع ساعات مهم جدا في تحديد المصير لأبو الأندال خلال يومين على الاقل   وان كانت العملية كدا بدأت تظهر شوية .. بس مش عاوزين نتخدع ..... تسلم ايدك يا ابو صلاح   وتعالي اتغدي معايا بقي

----------


## رمضان غنيم

> معلش انا رخمت عليك اسئلة كتيرة بس انا بقي راجل استغلالي   وصبح صبح [/center]

 لا يا عم بوحة ما تقول هذا الكلام انت الخير والبركة   والله يا اخي الحبيب هذه حسب علمي البسيط هي ميزة  من ميزات خطوط الفابيو وهي انك تستطيع ان ترسمه  من النقطة التي تعجبك وحسب تحليلك الفني بس طبعا حسب شروط رسمه المعروفة  وانا وحسب علمي وتوقعي البسيط اعتقد ان الباوند ين لا يزال في رحلة الصعود وذلك لا يمنع هبوط هذا الزوج علي المدي القصير اما المدي المتوسط اعتقد انه مازال في رحلته الي اعلي ربما  ليست امامه الا النقطة 249.25 ولقد اخترت النقطة المذكورة لتكون النقطة 100 فبيو  وهي نقطة دعم اذا كسره الزوج اعتقد انه سوف يصل الي 239.70 وبعدها الي 237.60 لو كسرها كسر حقيقي اعتقد ان نظرتنا اليه سوف تتغير   ونلاحظ النقطة 0.0 هي هاي الاسبوع الفائت واخر مكان ارتد من الزوج  وكسرها كسر حقيقي قد يصل به الي 249.25 والله اعلم   واذا كانت عندك رسمة وتحليل اخر بعد اذنك نشوفها ونتعلم منك يا بركة    :Inlove:

----------


## bo7a

> لا يا عم بوحة ما تقول هذا الكلام انت الخير والبركة    والله يا اخي الحبيب هذه حسب علمي البسيط هي ميزة  من ميزات خطوط الفابيو وهي انك تستطيع ان ترسمه  من النقطة التي تعجبك وحسب تحليلك الفني بس طبعا حسب شروط رسمه المعروفة  وانا وحسب علمي وتوقعي البسيط اعتقد ان الباوند ين لا يزال في رحلة الصعود وذلك لا يمنع هبوط هذا الزوج علي المدي القصير اما المدي المتوسط اعتقد انه مازال في رحلته الي اعلي ربما  ليست امامه الا النقطة 249.25 ولقد اخترت النقطة المذكورة لتكون النقطة 100 فبيو  وهي نقطة دعم اذا كسره الزوج اعتقد انه سوف يصل الي 239.70 وبعدها الي 237.60 لو كسرها كسر حقيقي اعتقد ان نظرتنا اليه سوف تتغير  ونلاحظ النقطة 0.0 هي هاي الاسبوع الفائت واخر مكان ارتد من الزوج  وكسرها كسر حقيقي قد يصل به الي 249.25 والله اعلم

    ما شاء الله يا باشا ..... ألف شكر على سرعة الرد أولاً وشكرا على المعلومة الغالية دي   تسلملي يا احلي رمضان في الدنيا كلها .... وربنا يباركلنا فيك ويخليك لينا نستفيد منك دايما وندعيلك   واذا كانت عندك رسمة وتحليل اخر بعد اذنك نشوفها ونتعلم منك يا بركة   لا سمح الله ... لا صوت يعلو فوق صوت الخبرة والعين ما تعلاش عن الحاجب يا زعيم   احنا اللي نتعلم منك يا زعيم وشرف لينا كمان   وصبح صبح يا رمضان

----------


## m.salah

الامريكان تدخلوا وبيستخدموا اسلحه محرمه

----------


## bo7a

> الامريكان تدخلوا وبيستخدموا اسلحه محرمه

   هنحارب مين ولا مين يا ابو صلاح ؟؟   الواد اسماعيل طلع عينه ...... والله يكون في عونه   ربنا يسترها

----------


## سيف الملوك

> الامريكان تدخلوا وبيستخدموا اسلحه محرمه

  :Clap: عسى بس يتدخلوا لصالحنا هالمره :Clap:

----------


## رمضان غنيم

السلام عليكم   اخي الحبيب بوحة  هذا تحليل للموجات علي الزوج الباوند ين وانا بصراحة علي قد الحال في الموجات     :Wub:  ولكن اضعها هنا للاستفادة ان شاء الله   وهذا التحليل من شركة كابتال للتحليل الموجي   اخوك رمضان

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم   اخي الحبيب بوحة  هذا تحليل للموجات علي الزوج الباوند ين وانا بصراحة علي قد الحال في الموجات  ولكن اضعها هنا للاستفادة ان شاء الله   وهذا التحليل من شركة كابتال للتحليل الموجي    اخوك رمضان

 أخويا وحبيبي رمضان ..... تسلم يا زعيم على دعمك الدائم لنا   اللي فهمته أنا كمان ان الموجة القادمة موجة هبوطية شديدة   ويارب ان شاء الله تكون كدا ونركب الموج ونبقي من أصحاب الثروات والكنوز   وشوية شوية أقوم من النوم  :Yawn:   تسلم يا كبير حتتنا يا غالي ..... ومنتظرين المزيد يا قمرنا

----------


## dr_mamy2006

ياخوان الوضع القائم عكس توقعاتكم
والسعر فى اتجاه 
247.95 :Yikes3:

----------


## bo7a

> ياخوان الوضع القائم عكس توقعاتكم
> والسعر فى اتجاه 
> 274.95

 شكرا يا دكتور على التنبيه  
فعلا كلام مظبوط وفي الحسبان . شئ طبيعي انه يعيد اختبار الترند المكسور وفي نطاق 247.90 برده  
عموما طول ما السعر تحت 247.40  وما كسروش يبقي كويس لأنه لو كسر هنشوف أرقام بايخة  
بس ربنا يستر ويسهلها ان شاء الله والارتداد يكون من هنا أو من 247.90  بالكتير  
شكرا يا دكترة وصبح صبح

----------


## m.salah

> عسى بس يتدخلوا لصالحنا هالمره

 يابيه بنقول امريكان

----------


## m.salah

يامعلم بوحه
ده كون ترند جديد صاعد  انا هاخلع ياعم كده فل وهادخل لونج

----------


## bo7a

> يامعلم بوحه

  

> ده كون ترند جديد صاعد انا هاخلع ياعم كده فل وهادخل لونج

   بالتوفيق يا ابو صلاح

----------


## dr_mamy2006

الحفلة هتبتدى الان والسعر الى 247.90
تحياتى

----------


## m.salah

> بالتوفيق يا ابو صلاح

 ما تيجي معايا

----------


## medhat 2007

تقصد 246.90 يا دكتور 
مش كدا ؟

----------


## bo7a

> ما تيجي معايا

 لا يا سيدي خليني هنا بس سيبلي الواد اسماعيل معايا  :012:

----------


## bo7a

> تفعل عقد البيع من 246.90 وان شاء الله هدفنا 246.50 ومتابعين مع أبو الأندال

   صباح الفل على الكل ...... صباح النور على كل الحضور   ومبروووووووووووووك ليا ولكل اللي دخل معانا من تاني   40  نقطة لوووووووووووز الحمد لله   ومعانا 105  نقطة أرباح مرحلة يبقي الإجمالي كاااااااام ؟؟؟   + 145  نقطة بالتمام والكمال ..   مليون مبروك وتابعونا ان شاء الله هناك المزيد   وصبح صبح على كل الحبايب .. والكل يدخل ويبارك وينقط كمان [/CENTER]

----------


## jedawy

الف مبروك يابوحة ياحبيبى ومن مكسب لمكسب بإذن الله

----------


## bo7a

> الف مبروك يابوحة ياحبيبى ومن مكسب لمكسب بإذن الله

 الله يبارك فيك يا جدووووو   فينك يا عم ... مش بنشوفك يعني معانا كدا   ربنا يوفق الجميع والكل دايما يبقي كسبان

----------


## أسامة أمين

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا بوحة صبح وبحبح بزغرودة بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## bo7a

كسر الترند الصاعد القوي باللون الأحمر   كسر الترند الصاعد الأصفر المنقط واعادة اختباره والارتداد السريع منه   قناة سعرية اتكونت والسعر ملتزم بها تماما   في حال كسر الويكلي بايفوت عند 246.40  والاغلاق تحتها بشمعة أربع ساعات   السعر هيطير لتحت وهيتحقق أهداف العقود المفتوحة وهنتابع معاه

----------


## bo7a

> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا بوحة صبح وبحبح بزغرودة بالتوفيق للجميع

 الله يبارك فيك يا زعيم   منورنا والله وليك وحشة .. ليه مش بنشوفك معانا ؟   وبعدين فين النقطة ؟؟ مش بيب ولا بوينتات .. عاوزين كاشات    :Drive1:  صبح صبح يا باشا  :Drive1:

----------


## bo7a

> كدا معانا عقدين مفتوحين    العقد الثاني شورت من 246.40 والهدف 245.90   العقد الثالث شورت من 246.10 والهدف 245.60    ربنا يوفقنا ان شاء الله وتارجت باذن الله

    بفضل الله وكرمه تحققت أهداف عقودنا المفتوحة كالتالي   + 50 نقطة من العقد الثاني   + 50 نقطة من العقد الثالث   + 145  نقطة أرباح مرحلة   __________________  + 245  نقطة  الإجمالي

----------


## m.salah

> بفضل الله وكرمه تحققت أهداف عقودنا المفتوحة كالتالي   + 50 نقطة من العقد الثاني   + 50 نقطة من العقد الثالث   + 145 نقطة أرباح مرحلة   __________________  + 245 نقطة الإجمالي [/center]

 الف مبروك يامعلم بوحه - بس انا زعلان تسيبني اضرب امبارح لوحدي طيب يأخي تعالى حوش بس ماتخفش انا عملت الاستوب تحت الترند ب  10 بونت يعني الخساره كانت 15 بونت بس وهاستنى التصحيح واخش شوت  
يلا ياعم الف مبروك والواد اسماعيل ماشي معاك كويس ولا عاملك مشاكل

----------


## bo7a

> الف مبروك يامعلم بوحه - بس انا زعلان تسيبني اضرب امبارح لوحدي طيب يأخي تعالى حوش بس ماتخفش انا عملت الاستوب تحت الترند ب 10 بونت يعني الخساره كانت 15 بونت بس وهاستنى التصحيح واخش شوت

  

> يلا ياعم الف مبروك والواد اسماعيل ماشي معاك كويس ولا عاملك مشاكل

   الله يبارك فيك يا أبو صلاح   يا راجل بقي أنا اللي سبتك برده .... انت اللي قلت   المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m.salah _ده كون ترند جديد صاعد انا هاخلع ياعم كده فل وهادخل لونج__يعني انت اللي خلعت_ _عموما مش مشكلة الحمد لله على كل حال ايه يعني 15  نقطة_ _ان شاء الله هندخل شورت تاني بس من منطقة كويسة_ _اركب الموج معانا بقي يا عم الحاج_ _والواد اسماعيل زي الفل وقلتله يروح ينام شوية بقي لأنه جاي هلكاااان_ _وسلمت البضاعه لمحروس الضبع وانت عارف محروس بقي هيروقه_

----------


## سيف الملوك

> بفضل الله وكرمه تحققت أهداف عقودنا المفتوحة كالتالي   + 50 نقطة من العقد الثاني   + 50 نقطة من العقد الثالث   + 145 نقطة أرباح مرحلة   __________________  + 245 نقطة الإجمالي [/center]

 ربنا يرزقك كمان وكمان مش عارف ليه حبيتك يا بوحه؟؟؟؟؟ و صبح صبح يا عم الحج

----------


## bo7a

> ربنا يرزقك كمان وكمان  مش عارف ليه حبيتك يا بوحه؟؟؟؟؟  و صبح صبح يا عم الحج

    الله يكرمك يا سيف الملوك  :Icon31:  ... القلوب عند بعضها يا برنس والله  :Icon26:   وربنا يرزقنا جميع برزق طيب   صبح صبح يا عم الحاج   واللي يدخل يبارك ما يجيش وايده فاضية  :Thmbdn:

----------


## bo7a

متابعة مع أبو الأندال   الدخول بعقدين   شورت من 246.00    هدف العقد الأول 245.50   .. وهدف العقد الثاني  245.00   بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> متابعة مع أبو الأندال   الدخول بعقدين   شورت من 246.00   هدف العقد الأول 245.50 .. وهدف العقد الثاني 245.00    بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 على بركة الله تفعل العقدين   ملاحظة : الصعود وارد لتصحيح الهبوط الفظيع اللي حصل اليوم   ولكن لي وجهة نظر بان اخر الصعود سيكون لنقطة 246.40  لاختبار البايفوت الويكلي بعد كسره   وايضا الارتداد من خط القناة العلوي علاوة على المقاومة القوية في هذه المنطقة   وان شاء الله يتحقق الاهداف وعلى البركة

----------


## bo7a

> على بركة الله تفعل العقدين    ملاحظة : الصعود وارد لتصحيح الهبوط الفظيع اللي حصل اليوم   ولكن لي وجهة نظر بان اخر الصعود سيكون لنقطة 246.40 لاختبار البايفوت الويكلي بعد كسره   وايضا الارتداد من خط القناة العلوي علاوة على المقاومة القوية في هذه المنطقة    وان شاء الله يتحقق الاهداف وعلى البركة

 كما توقعت وبفضل الله ارتفع السعر وارتد من نقطة التقاء البايفوت الويكلي مع خط القناة العلوي   وننتظر كسر الدعم عند 245.85 لتحقيق الأهداف   وكله يصبح صبح ودعواتكوا معانا

----------


## أسامة أمين

> كما توقعت وبفضل الله ارتفع السعر وارتد من نقطة التقاء البايفوت الويكلي مع خط القناة العلوي   وننتظر كسر الدعم عند 245.85 لتحقيق الأهداف    وكله يصبح صبح ودعواتكوا معانا

  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## medhat 2007

بالتوفيق يا بوحة انا مؤيد وجهة نظرك و داخل معاك من نفس النقطة 
بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> بالتوفيق يا بوحة انا مؤيد وجهة نظرك و داخل معاك من نفس النقطة 
> بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

 منور يا مدحت باشا .... ومساء الفل علي عيونك   بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## m.salah

يامعلم بوحه
مساء الهنا
شمعة الاربع ساعات على الدولار-يورو-استرليني /ين شكلها يخوف
الدولار مصمم على كسر الترند اليومي والصعود للاْعلى امام اليورو والكسر تم امام الاسترليني - ايه رأيك

----------


## bo7a

نفتح عقد ثالث وشورت من السعر الحالي 246.75  والهدف نقطة دخول العقد الاول والثاني   بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> يامعلم بوحه
> مساء الهنا
> شمعة الاربع ساعات على الدولار-يورو-استرليني /ين شكلها يخوف
> الدولار مصمم على كسر الترند اليومي والصعود للاْعلى امام اليورو والكسر تم امام الاسترليني - ايه رأيك

 مساء الفل يا ابو صلاح  
والله يا ابو صلاح شئ طبيعي انه يصحح ولكن اختراقه لمستويات صعبة هو دا الجنان فعلا  
شمعة الاربع ساعات القادمة هتحدد حاجات كتير جدا بس أنا قلت ما نضيعش الفرصة  
لأنه تقريبا كسر كل الترندات الصاعدة وبدأ في الهبوط  
عموما هو أمامه محطات كتير وهينزل كتير في الفترة الاسيوية

----------


## bo7a

نظرة على أبو الأندال

----------


## jedawy

والله يابوحة انا جننى ابن المجنونة دة ومش عارف اخد منه حق ولاباطل لكن انا المرادى لابدله فى الدرة وهقفشه ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> والله يابوحة انا جننى ابن المجنونة دة ومش عارف اخد منه حق ولاباطل لكن انا المرادى لابدله فى الدرة وهقفشه ان شاء الله

 عمال يدلع علينا يا عم الحاج .. بس سيبه هو وقعته هتبقي وحشة   واحنا عمالين نلاحق عليه من هنا وهناك وان شاء الله بس نمسكه هنقطعه حتت   " بس وطي صوتك ليسمعنا "  :Inlove:

----------


## Nader87

> نظرة على أبو الأندال

  
قصدك انو الصعود هو لاعادة اختبار الترند المكسور............. صح

----------


## أسامة أمين

> نفتح عقد ثالث وشورت من السعر الحالي 246.75 والهدف نقطة دخول العقد الاول والثاني    بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 ضربة موفقة يا أخي بوحة والله انا ايضا فاتحها لنظرتي  - القاصرة - على شارت العاقل ودخلت لموضوعك الجميل ده ووجدتك كالعادة فرصة لا تغيب عنك يوه يا بوحة شوية شيوية على روحك 
 الهدف 70 نق على الاقل ايش رايك
هدا مبدئيا لو حدث اي تغير فلنا حديث آخر

----------


## m.salah

والله يابوحه وضع الين امام اليورو والدولار يوجي بالنزول وبالتالي قد يساعد هذا المجنون على النزول على العموم انا دخلت عليه من اوروبا عايزين حد يحلق عليه من امريكا

----------


## أسامة أمين

> والله يابوحه وضع الين امام اليورو والدولار يوجي بالنزول وبالتالي قد يساعد هذا المجنون على النزول على العموم انا دخلت عليه من اوروبا عايزين حد يحلق عليه من امريكا

 دقت أخي كل الازواج المرتبط بها العاقل توحي بالنزول - حسب نظرتي القاصرة اليهم -
فان كنت على خطأ فأرجو من معلمينا يسددونا الى الصحيح فما نحن الى متعلمون  :Icon6:  :Icon6:  :Smile:

----------


## m.salah

> دقت أخي كل الازواج المرتبط بها العاقل توحي بالنزول - حسب نظرتي القاصرة اليهم -
> فان كنت على خطأ فأرجو من معلمينا يسددونا الى الصحيح فما نحن الى متعلمون

 اخي العزيز سوف ارد عليك ليس بصفة استاذ 
حسب خبرتي المحدوده ان الثلاثة ازواج يتحركوا بشكل متماثل في الاحوال العاديه وميزة المجنون ان يتحرك بشكل اكبر بمعنى اذا نزل الين نقطه امام اليورو او الدولار تجده سقط نقطتين او ثلاثه امام الاسترليني 
ولكن في الاحوال الغير عاديه قد يتحركوا بشكل معاكس بمعنى اذا انخفض الدولار امام اليورو بشكل كبير سوف نجد الين يقوى امام الدولار ويضعف امام اليورو  
وعلشان كده انا داخل من اليورو الان لان موقف الدولار امام اليورو قد يكون قوي لوصوله لقمة القناه الهابطه امام اليورو فأما يكسرها لاعلى ووقتها اكون على خطأ او يصطدم بالترند ويهبط فيؤدي هذا الى ضعف اليورو امام الدولار 
وتقبل تحياتي

----------


## محترف الماكد

مساء  الفل  على  الناس  الحلوه    
  لو  تكسر  يا  عمده  حيكون  كلام  كبير   !     
وصبح  صبح  يا عمده

----------


## m.salah

ايه يامعلم بوحه مش كفاية نوم نصحى بقى ورانه شغل

----------


## dr_mamy2006

فلم اه انهارده بوحة 
عاوزين افلام رعب ولا نقفل الصفقة وسهرة ممتعة بالامس ممكن نقررها اليوم
هندبح مين انهارده

----------


## medhat 2007

اظاهر ان الحر اثر على بوحة و سابنا و راح يصيف

----------


## osamajamal

أحب أن أطمئن جميع من دخل بيع بأن الترند الصاعد يلفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة حسب تحليل الموفنغ أفيريج المرفق 
الموفنغ افيريج هو حسب توليفات بريسكان 4.15.40
ورغم أنه يُنصح به على الدايلي إلا أنه يعطي نتائج مبكرة على الأربع ساعات تكون مفيدة . 
عند الرقم 1 حصل تقاطع بين القصير و الأوسط وهذا تنبيه للبيع
عند الرقم 2 القصير قام بقطع الطويل أيضاً وهذا تأكيد للتنبيه الأول (كونفيرميشن)
عند الرقم 3 قام الأوسط بقطع الطويل أيضاً مما سيؤدي إلى شقلبة المعدلات فيصبح الطويل فوق فالأوسط فالأقصر تحت ، وهذا دليل على أن الترند سيتحول إلى الهابط . 
الصورة في المرفقات

----------


## أسامة أمين

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## medhat 2007

فى اخبار على الين كمان ساعة و نص تقريبا 
ايه رايكم نتمسك بالصفقة المفتوحة من 246.75 و لا ايه
انا مش عارف اعرف المتوقع للاخبار ايجابى و لا سلبى لو حد يعرف ياريت يفدنا

----------


## bo7a

> نفتح عقد ثالث وشورت من السعر الحالي 246.75 والهدف نقطة دخول العقد الاول والثاني     بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

    بفضل الله وكرمه تحقق هدف العقد وكما توقعنا والحمد لله كان الصعود لاختبار الترند المكسور وارتد منه فعلا   مبروك ليا ولكل اللي دخل الصفقة   + 75  نقطة ( شورت من 246.75  والهدف  246.00  )  + 245  نقطة أرباح مرحلة   _________________  الإجمالي  + 320  نقطة ..... مبروك للجميع

----------


## bo7a

> متابعة مع أبو الأندال    الدخول بعقدين   شورت من 246.00   هدف العقد الأول 245.50 .. وهدف العقد الثاني 245.00    بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 وبفضل الله تعالي تحقق الهدف للعقد الأول   + 50 نقطة ( شورت من 246.00 والهدف 245.50 )  + 320 نقطة أرباح مرحلة   ________________   الإجمالي + 370 نقطة ...... مبروك للكل وصبح صبح   وبانتظار تحقيق الهدف الثاني باذن الله

----------


## bo7a

> قصدك انو الصعود هو لاعادة اختبار الترند المكسور............. صح

    صباح الخير يا نادر باشا ...... منورنا يا زعيم وكنا مفتقدينك الفترة اللي فاتت   أنا اسف جدا يا باشا والله ما دخلت غير دلوقتي ولسه شايف مشاركات الناس الحلوة   ربنا يبارك فيكوا كلكوا   أنا فعلا كان دا قصدي والحمد لله السعر اتحرك كدا بفضل الله وكرمه قبل أي شئ   منور يا قمر وأتمني أشوف مشاركاتك معانا ودعمك لينا

----------


## bo7a

> ضربة موفقة يا أخي بوحة والله انا ايضا فاتحها لنظرتي - القاصرة - على شارت العاقل ودخلت لموضوعك الجميل ده ووجدتك كالعادة فرصة لا تغيب عنك يوه يا بوحة شوية شيوية على روحك 
> الهدف 70 نق على الاقل ايش رايك
> هدا مبدئيا لو حدث اي تغير فلنا حديث آخر

 ألف مبروك عليك يا باشا . والحمد لله 75  نقطة زي الفل ... وشك ولا القمر يا زوق   مبروك ويارب دايما بالتوفيق لنا كلنا ....أحلي شباب في الدنيا

----------


## bo7a

> والله يابوحه وضع الين امام اليورو والدولار يوجي بالنزول وبالتالي قد يساعد هذا المجنون على النزول على العموم انا دخلت عليه من اوروبا عايزين حد يحلق عليه من امريكا

 فعلا يا ابو صلاح ودا ان دل يدل على قوة الين .. لأنك لو بصيت على أزواج الين كلها تلاقي نفس الأنماط بتتكون   على العموم مبروك علينا كلنا وان شاء الله فيه هبوط أكتر وهنكون متابعين مع أبو الأندال   وصبح صبح يا أبو صلاح   بقولك إيه : ما تعملي تنازل عن الواد إسماعيل إبنك وهديلك 20  جنية  :Drive1:

----------


## bo7a

> دقت أخي كل الازواج المرتبط بها العاقل توحي بالنزول - حسب نظرتي القاصرة اليهم -
> فان كنت على خطأ فأرجو من معلمينا يسددونا الى الصحيح فما نحن الى متعلمون

   :Thumb:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Thumb:  انت نظرتك سليمة مية بالمية .... تسلم يا برنس وانت استاذنا وانت اللي تصححلنا   منور يا غالي

----------


## bo7a

> مساء الفل على الناس الحلوه   
> لو تكسر يا عمده حيكون كلام كبير !     
> وصبح صبح يا عمده

 صباح النور على أحلي الحضور ... صباح الفل يا سيد الكل   والله الموضوع نور بوجودك يا استاذنا ..... وشرف عظيم لينا وجودك وسطنا   ونظرتك في محلها وكسر علشان خاطر عيونك يا قمرنا   نورتنا يا زعيم ومليون شكر على المداخلة الجميلة دي وأتمني تكررها دايما علشان نستفيد من حضرتك   وصبح صبح يا زعيم

----------


## medhat 2007

تفتكر ممكن يحصل تصحيح تانى بعد نزوله خلال الساعات اللى فاتت اكتر من 100 نقطة ؟

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> وبفضل الله تعالي تحقق الهدف للعقد الأول   + 50 نقطة ( شورت من 246.00 والهدف 245.50 )  + 320 نقطة أرباح مرحلة   ________________   الإجمالي + 370 نقطة ...... مبروك للكل وصبح صبح    وبانتظار تحقيق الهدف الثاني باذن الله

  :015:  :015:  :015:   بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير يا معلم بوحة يا حبيب قلبي يا طيب  طيب يا باشا شوف اخوك جابر جالس يدور على الكرسي بتاعه اللي قلك احجزهوله شاف كل الكراسي مليانة   عشان كذا هات الكرسي مع كوباية قهوة مزبوطة عشان اقلب الصفحات على رواقة يا عسل  على فكرة شفت واحد من اولاد ابو اسماعيل واقف على الباب  ربنا يوفقك ويسعد صباحك يا استاذ يا عسل  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

----------


## bo7a

> ايه يامعلم بوحه مش كفاية نوم نصحى بقى ورانه شغل

 والله ما كنت نايم يا ابو صلاح ..... كنت بذاكر علشان عندي امتحان الصبح   وحياة النبي دعواتكوا يا رجالة .. أخر مادة بقي علشان نفضي خالص وندوشكوا معانا ليل نهار   ادعي يا عم انت وهو .... انت قريت المشاركة وعاوز تكبر دماغك   :012:

----------


## medhat 2007

ربنا يوفقك و تنجح ان شاء الله

----------


## m.salah

> فعلا يا ابو صلاح ودا ان دل يدل على قوة الين .. لأنك لو بصيت على أزواج الين كلها تلاقي نفس الأنماط بتتكون   على العموم مبروك علينا كلنا وان شاء الله فيه هبوط أكتر وهنكون متابعين مع أبو الأندال   وصبح صبح يا أبو صلاح    بقولك إيه : ما تعملي تنازل عن الواد إسماعيل إبنك وهديلك 20 جنية

 20 جنيه ايه ياعم بوحه هو فيه حاجه ب 20 جنيه انا عايز مروحه توشيبا العربي

----------


## bo7a

> فلم اه انهارده بوحة 
> عاوزين افلام رعب ولا نقفل الصفقة وسهرة ممتعة بالامس ممكن نقررها اليوم
> هندبح مين انهارده

 صباحك وردي يا دكتور   ان شاء الله أفلام الرعب كلها جايه .... بس احنا مش هنترعب باذن الله   منور يا قمر وان شاء الله كلنا موفقين

----------


## bo7a

> اظاهر ان الحر اثر على بوحة و سابنا و راح يصيف

 ههههههههههههههههههه  لا والله .... ياريت تيجي على شوية حر ..... دول شوية مذاكرة الحر أرحم منهم   منور يا برنس ووشك حلو علينا ما شاء الله ..... وشوش سمحة ربنا يبارك فيك

----------


## bo7a

> أحب أن أطمئن جميع من دخل بيع بأن الترند الصاعد يلفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة حسب تحليل الموفنغ أفيريج المرفق 
> الموفنغ افيريج هو حسب توليفات بريسكان 4.15.40
> ورغم أنه يُنصح به على الدايلي إلا أنه يعطي نتائج مبكرة على الأربع ساعات تكون مفيدة . 
> عند الرقم 1 حصل تقاطع بين القصير و الأوسط وهذا تنبيه للبيع
> عند الرقم 2 القصير قام بقطع الطويل أيضاً وهذا تأكيد للتنبيه الأول (كونفيرميشن)
> عند الرقم 3 قام الأوسط بقطع الطويل أيضاً مما سيؤدي إلى شقلبة المعدلات فيصبح الطويل فوق فالأوسط فالأقصر تحت ، وهذا دليل على أن الترند سيتحول إلى الهابط . 
> الصورة في المرفقات

  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   نظرة موفقة يا اوس .... ما شاء الله   وألف شكر على دعمك لنا يا زعيم وباذن الله يكون هبوط شنيع ونكون أول الكسبانين منه   منور يا زعيم وعاوزين طلتنا علينا دي بتطري على قلوبنا شوية من الحر دا

----------


## bo7a

> تفتكر ممكن يحصل تصحيح تانى بعد نزوله خلال الساعات اللى فاتت اكتر من 100 نقطة ؟

 طبيعي حدوث التصحيح بعد الهبوط دا ولكن باذن الله مش هيكون تصحيح كبير زي اللي فات   هتابع معاك بالشارت كمان شوية يا زعيم   منور يا مدحت باشا

----------


## m.salah

> والله ما كنت نايم يا ابو صلاح ..... كنت بذاكر علشان عندي امتحان الصبح   وحياة النبي دعواتكوا يا رجالة .. أخر مادة بقي علشان نفضي خالص وندوشكوا معانا ليل نهار    ادعي يا عم انت وهو .... انت قريت المشاركة وعاوز تكبر دماغك

 ان شاء الله بالتوفيق والنجاح وتكون حلاوة النجاح توصية ب 200 نقطه
يلا اسيبك تذاكر والفرص كل يوم مابتخلص وهو دلوقت داخل في تذبذب وهايمشي بالعرض لحد ماترجع من الامتحان ايوه انت بس ادي للواد اسماعيل كباية مش بالطحينه وهو يعملك اللي انت عايزه علشان هو بيحب الحلويات قوي  
تمنياتي لك بالنجاح الباهر

----------


## bo7a

> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير يا معلم بوحة يا حبيب قلبي يا طيب  طيب يا باشا شوف اخوك جابر جالس يدور على الكرسي بتاعه اللي قلك احجزهوله شاف كل الكراسي مليانة  عشان كذا هات الكرسي مع كوباية قهوة مزبوطة عشان اقلب الصفحات على رواقة يا عسل  على فكرة شفت واحد من اولاد ابو اسماعيل واقف على الباب  ربنا يوفقك ويسعد صباحك يا استاذ يا عسل  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى  والله الموفق

 أنا مش مصدق عينيا بجد ..... جابر باشا حبيب قلبي عندنا   تعرف اني لو طفيت النور دلوقتي مش هحس بأي فرق ....   والله والله والله وحشتني يا عم جابر وحمدا لله على سلامتك وعودتك لنا   كان ناقصنا كتير والله من غيرك يكفي نورك يا زعيم   وحشتني ..... عدد نجوم السما .... وحشتني ....عدد كلام الهوا ....... وحشتني   وان كانت الكراسي كلها مليانة ...... أشيلك جوا عيوني يا عم جابر    :Drive1:  واحد قهوة مزبوطة لكبير حتتنا يا واد يا بليييييييييه  :Drive1:   منور يا جابر باشا وعود أحمد وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> 20 جنيه ايه ياعم بوحه هو فيه حاجه ب 20 جنيه انا عايز مروحه توشيبا العربي

  

> ان شاء الله بالتوفيق والنجاح وتكون حلاوة النجاح توصية ب 200 نقطه
> يلا اسيبك تذاكر والفرص كل يوم مابتخلص وهو دلوقت داخل في تذبذب وهايمشي بالعرض لحد ماترجع من الامتحان ايوه انت بس ادي للواد اسماعيل كباية مش بالطحينه وهو يعملك اللي انت عايزه علشان هو بيحب الحلويات قوي  
> تمنياتي لك بالنجاح الباهر

 اسماعيل أنا أدفع فيه دم قلبي وروحي وعمري  
الله يكرمك يا ابو صلاح وما تقلقش ع الواد    

> ربنا يوفقك و تنجح ان شاء الله

 الله يكرمك يا مدحت باشا ...... وربنا يوفقنا كلنا يارب آمييييييييييين

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> أنا مش مصدق عينيا بجد ..... جابر باشا حبيب قلبي عندنا   تعرف اني لو طفيت النور دلوقتي مش هحس بأي فرق ....   والله والله والله وحشتني يا عم جابر وحمدا لله على سلامتك وعودتك لنا   كان ناقصنا كتير والله من غيرك يكفي نورك يا زعيم   وحشتني ..... عدد نجوم السما .... وحشتني ....عدد كلام الهوا ....... وحشتني   وان كانت الكراسي كلها مليانة ...... أشيلك جوا عيوني يا عم جابر    واحد قهوة مزبوطة لكبير حتتنا يا واد يا بليييييييييه    منور يا جابر باشا وعود أحمد وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 تسلم عيونك يا طيب  وبلاش تطفي الكهرباء عشان تركز في المذاكرة يا طيب .. وربنا يوفقك ومن الناجحين دوما وابدا في الدنيا والاخرة  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

----------


## bo7a

كدا معانا عقد واحد مفتوح من 246.00  والهدف 245.00   باذن الله هنفتح كمان عقد شورت من 246.50 والهدف 245.50   وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله وتصبحوا على خير جميعا وصبح صبح

----------


## osamajamal

لا بد أن يكون هناك حركات تصحيح للأعلى ، ولكن يجب على الجميع تجنب الدخول شراء عكس الترند ، يعني لو شفته ارتد للأعلى ما تبدأش تعرق وضغطك يرتفع ومعدتك تقلب ، سيبو يصحح زي ما هو عاوز ، لا تغامر بفتح عقود شراء مهما كان التصحيح ولا تستعجل بإغلاق صفقات البيع ، فالتصحيح لا بد منه ، والمضارب الناجح هو الذي لا يقع في فخ التصحيح وتكون أهدافه كبيرة . 
الترند الهابط أكد مساره وهو الآن في منطقة 23 والتصحيح لا بد منه . 
مبروك للجميع ، صبرت ونلت يا بوحة . 
تحياتي

----------


## bo7a

> كدا معانا عقد واحد مفتوح من 246.00 والهدف 245.00

 اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك   بفضل الله وكرمه تحقق الهدف للعقد الثاني   + 100  نقطة  ( شورت من 246.00  والهدف  245.00  )   + 370  نقطة أرباح مرحلة   ____________________  + 470  نقطة  الإجمـــــــالي   ألف مليون مبروك لكل اللي متابع معانا ويارب بالتوفيق دايما لنا كلنا

----------


## bo7a

> لا بد أن يكون هناك حركات تصحيح للأعلى ، ولكن يجب على الجميع تجنب الدخول شراء عكس الترند ، يعني لو شفته ارتد للأعلى ما تبدأش تعرق وضغطك يرتفع ومعدتك تقلب ، سيبو يصحح زي ما هو عاوز ، لا تغامر بفتح عقود شراء مهما كان التصحيح ولا تستعجل بإغلاق صفقات البيع ، فالتصحيح لا بد منه ، والمضارب الناجح هو الذي لا يقع في فخ التصحيح وتكون أهدافه كبيرة . 
> الترند الهابط أكد مساره وهو الآن في منطقة 23 والتصحيح لا بد منه . 
> مبروك للجميع ، صبرت ونلت يا بوحة . 
> تحياتي

 صباح الفل يا برنس   الله يبارك فيك يا أوس كلام عين العقل يا حاج   وان شاء الله منتظرين التصحيح علشان نبيعه تاني وألف شكر على دعمك يا جميل ومنورنا والله

----------


## bo7a

> باذن الله هنفتح كمان عقد شورت من 246.50 والهدف 245.50    وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله وتصبحوا على خير جميعا وصبح صبح

 باذن الله سنقوم بوضع أوردر بيع كمان من 245.50  والهدف 244.50    وكدا يكون معانا عقدين منتظرين التفعيل ...... على بركة الله وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله للجميع   وصبح صبح يا عم الحاج

----------


## محترف الماكد

صباح  الفل   استاذنا  !    
نشوف  اما  يكسر  او  يخترق        
وصبح  صبح  يا  عمده

----------


## osamajamal

> باذن الله سنقوم بوضع أوردر بيع كمان من 245.50 والهدف 244.50

 لماذا لا تجعل الهدف خط 38 عند نقطة 244 بالضبط وليس 244.50 وتكون كسبت 150 نقطة بدل 100

----------


## medhat 2007

ايه يا بوحة اخبار الامحتان ايه 
طمنا

----------


## m.salah

> اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك   بفضل الله وكرمه تحقق الهدف للعقد الثاني   + 100 نقطة ( شورت من 246.00 والهدف 245.00 )   + 370 نقطة أرباح مرحلة   ____________________  + 470 نقطة الإجمـــــــالي   ألف مليون مبروك لكل اللي متابع معانا ويارب بالتوفيق دايما لنا كلنا

 مبروك عليك وعلينا كلنا وصحصح معايا  النموذج المتكون على فريم الساعه للين امام الدولار واليورو والاسترليني نموذج انعكاسي رأس وكتفين مقلوبين وقد يعنى هذا انتهاء موجة النزول - اديني رأيك لو الامتحانات خلصت

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك   بفضل الله وكرمه تحقق الهدف للعقد الثاني   + 100 نقطة ( شورت من 246.00 والهدف 245.00 )   + 370 نقطة أرباح مرحلة   ____________________  + 470 نقطة الإجمـــــــالي     ألف مليون مبروك لكل اللي متابع معانا ويارب بالتوفيق دايما لنا كلنا

 بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير يا معلم بوحة  والله ما دريت اصبح عليك والا امسي الاثنين حلوين وتستاهلهم يا طيب  وبشر يا طيب هنا 100% هنااااااااااك كام .....؟؟  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحب ويرضى والله الموفق

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الفل استاذنا !   
> نشوف اما يكسر او يخترق       
> وصبح صبح يا عمده

 مساء الورد علي عيونك يا كبيرنا .. ومنورنا بالشارت الجميل دا   وكسر الضلع العلوي وطريقه أخضر ان شاء الله علشان يفعل عقودنا   تسلم ايدك يا كبير ومنتظرين المزيد من مشاركاتك الجميلة وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> لماذا لا تجعل الهدف خط 38 عند نقطة 244 بالضبط وليس 244.50 وتكون كسبت 150 نقطة بدل 100

 تسلم ايدك يا اوس والله انا بقول نكون في المضمون شوية   وعموما اللي عاوز يفتح التارجت شوية مفيش مشكلة وان شاء الله يحققه   تسلم ايدك يا اوس ومنور يا زعيم

----------


## bo7a

> ايه يا بوحة اخبار الامحتان ايه 
> طمنا

 الحمد لله يا مدحت باشا ..... الامتحان كان زي الفل ودعواتكم استجابت ربنا يخليكوا ليا كلكوا   فيك الخير يا قمر ... وربنا يديم المحبة بيننا جميعا ويارب ابقي دايما على بالك

----------


## bo7a

> مبروك عليك وعلينا كلنا وصحصح معايا النموذج المتكون على فريم الساعه للين امام الدولار واليورو والاسترليني نموذج انعكاسي رأس وكتفين مقلوبين وقد يعنى هذا انتهاء موجة النزول - اديني رأيك لو الامتحانات خلصت

 مساء الفل يا ابو صلاح   شوف الشارت يا ابو صلاح وقولي انت رايك   انا شايف انه ممكن يصعد ويرتد من مستوي 23.6 واللي يزيده قوة انه مع خط الترند الهابط المؤقت   يعني ممكن يرتد السعر منها .... وبكدا يفعل العقد الأول ويهبط لمستوي 38.2 وفي طريقه هيحقق الهدف باذن الله   أما لو كسر هيصعد يختبر البايفوت دايلي والويكلي وفيه مستوي مقاومة جيد عند 246.60 ويفعل العقد الثاني باذن الله   والإحتمال الأكبر انه يرتد من 23.6 علشان فيه خبر للين الساعه 2.50 والخبر متوقع ايجابي   عموما كلها توقعات ومنتظرين نشوف ايه اللي هيحصل وصبح صبح يا ابو صلاح

----------


## bo7a

> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير يا معلم بوحة  والله ما دريت اصبح عليك والا امسي الاثنين حلوين وتستاهلهم يا طيب  وبشر يا طيب هنا 100% هنااااااااااك كام .....؟؟  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحب ويرضى  والله الموفق

 انت بتدخل تخلي الدنيا كلها نور واليوم كله بقي نهار بس   يعني صباحك وردي يا حاج جابر   ربنا يوفقنا جميعا ومنورنا يا كبير حتتنا

----------


## medhat 2007

ايه التحليل الجامد دا يا بوحة انت مية مية

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
والله لا اعرف مالذي يحصل 
لكن حبيت اسلم على الفريق وعلى بوووووحا
الله يعينكم ويرزقكم 
اخوكم مهدي 
تحياتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## m.salah

> مساء الفل يا ابو صلاح   شوف الشارت يا ابو صلاح وقولي انت رايك   انا شايف انه ممكن يصعد ويرتد من مستوي 23.6 واللي يزيده قوة انه مع خط الترند الهابط المؤقت   يعني ممكن يرتد السعر منها .... وبكدا يفعل العقد الأول ويهبط لمستوي 38.2 وفي طريقه هيحقق الهدف باذن الله   أما لو كسر هيصعد يختبر البايفوت دايلي والويكلي وفيه مستوي مقاومة جيد عند 246.60 ويفعل العقد الثاني باذن الله   والإحتمال الأكبر انه يرتد من 23.6 علشان فيه خبر للين الساعه 2.50 والخبر متوقع ايجابي    عموما كلها توقعات ومنتظرين نشوف ايه اللي هيحصل وصبح صبح يا ابو صلاح

 صباحك نادي يامعلم بوحه
انا متفق معاك ولكن كان قصدى ان الشكل المتكون عاده يكون في نهاية موجه وليس في تصحيح وبالتالي اردت لقت نظرك من عدم تفعيل العقد الجديد عن طريق اوردر ننتظر التأكد فقط - وانت اخذته لونج ولا لاء (فين المروحه) لاتجيب اسماعيل او المروحه

----------


## dr_mamy2006

يابوحة سيبك من الدولارات دلوقتى خاليك بالامتحانات
كل شىء يزولوربنا مع كل الطلبة وعوزين 100%
تحياتى

----------


## medhat 2007



----------


## medhat 2007

اعتقد انه مش قادر يكسر نقطة 61.8 فايبو و بيرتد منها بس شكله هيختيرها تانى 
ايه رايكوا ؟
فينك يا معلم بوحة و ابو صلاح لا اسكت الله لكم حسا

----------


## m.salah

> اعتقد انه مش قادر يكسر نقطة 61.8 فايبو و بيرتد منها بس شكله هيختيرها تانى 
> ايه رايكوا ؟
> فينك يا معلم بوحة و ابو صلاح لا اسكت الله لكم حسا

 صباح الفل يامدحت باشا انا فاكر اني انا بس اللي لسه صاحي
حتى الان السيناريو صعود وتم كسر القناه الهابطه على كافة الازواج اي نحن حتى الان في موجه صاعده جديده انسى موضوع الشورت الان حتى الساعه 4 لو مارجعش يبقى وراه على طوكيو

----------


## medhat 2007

تمام الله ينور يا ابو صلاح

----------


## bo7a

> مساء الفل يا ابو صلاح   شوف الشارت يا ابو صلاح وقولي انت رايك   انا شايف انه ممكن يصعد ويرتد من مستوي 23.6 واللي يزيده قوة انه مع خط الترند الهابط المؤقت   يعني ممكن يرتد السعر منها .... وبكدا يفعل العقد الأول ويهبط لمستوي 38.2 وفي طريقه هيحقق الهدف باذن الله   أما لو كسر هيصعد يختبر البايفوت دايلي والويكلي وفيه مستوي مقاومة جيد عند 246.60 ويفعل العقد الثاني باذن الله   والإحتمال الأكبر انه يرتد من 23.6 علشان فيه خبر للين الساعه 2.50 والخبر متوقع ايجابي    عموما كلها توقعات ومنتظرين نشوف ايه اللي هيحصل وصبح صبح يا ابو صلاح

 تفعل العقدين بأمر الله وفضله وتم السيناريو المتوقع   وفي الطريق الي الاهداف باذن الله   دعواتكم معانا وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## bo7a

> ايه التحليل الجامد دا يا بوحة انت مية مية

    

> اعتقد انه مش قادر يكسر نقطة 61.8 فايبو و بيرتد منها بس شكله هيختيرها تانى 
> ايه رايكوا ؟
> فينك يا معلم بوحة و ابو صلاح لا اسكت الله لكم حسا

 الله يكرمك يا مدحت باشا . وفعلا ارتد منها وما نستبعدش اعادة اختبارها   والعقود تفعلت بأمر الله وفي طريقها للهدف .... تمام يا مدحت باشا وتسلم على الشارت الجميل دا

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم
> والله لا اعرف مالذي يحصل 
> لكن حبيت اسلم على الفريق وعلى بوووووحا
> الله يعينكم ويرزقكم 
> اخوكم مهدي 
> تحياتي لكم والسلام عليكم

 الله يسلمك يا استاذ مهدي ...... ايه النور دا كله   والله شرفتنا ونورتنا بطلتك الجميلة دي ووشك زي العسل علينا   نتمني حضرتك تشاركنا علشان نستفيد من خبرتك كلنا .  وصبح صبح يا زعيم

----------


## bo7a

> صباحك نادي يامعلم بوحه
> انا متفق معاك ولكن كان قصدى ان الشكل المتكون عاده يكون في نهاية موجه وليس في تصحيح وبالتالي اردت لقت نظرك من عدم تفعيل العقد الجديد عن طريق اوردر ننتظر التأكد فقط - وانت اخذته لونج ولا لاء (فين المروحه) لاتجيب اسماعيل او المروحه

 صباح الورد يا ابو صلاح   كلام زي الفل بس انت عارف انه مجنون واسماعيل واخد باله منه شوية اليومين دول   أنا موافق على المروحة بس الواد يفضل باسمك علشان ما يورث فيا

----------


## bo7a

> يابوحة سيبك من الدولارات دلوقتى خاليك بالامتحانات
> كل شىء يزولوربنا مع كل الطلبة وعوزين 100%
> تحياتى

 هههههههههه    الحمد لله خلصت امتحانات يا باشا وفضيت بقي علشان أزهقكوا مني ليل ونهار   منور يا دكتور

----------


## bo7a

> كدا معانا عقد واحد مفتوح من 246.00 والهدف 245.00   باذن الله هنفتح كمان عقد شورت من 246.50 والهدف 245.50    وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله وتصبحوا على خير جميعا وصبح صبح

 بفضل الله تعالي وكرمه تحقق الهدف للعقد الثاني  + 100  نقطة ( شورت من 246.50  والهدف  245.50 )  + 470  أرباح مرحلة   __________________  الإجمــــــــالي  + 570  نقطة   ألف مبروك لكل اللي دخل معانا وبالتوفيق دايما ان شاء الله   وبانتظار تحقق هدف العقد الأول

----------


## jedawy

مبروك يابوحة ياحبيبى وعقبال النجاح ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> مبروك يابوحة ياحبيبى وعقبال النجاح ان شاء الله

 الله يبارك فيك يا جدوووو   وبالتوفيق ليك انت كمان يا زعيم

----------


## bo7a

وجهة نظري المتواضعه جدا أرجو أن تناقشوني فيها  فريم الأربع ساعات   ترند هابط مؤقتاً التزم به السعر وارتد منه أكثر من مرة مع مقاومة قوية عند 245.90   أعتقد اذا ارتد السعر من هذه النقطة سيصل الي مستوي 244.00 والذي يمثل خط فايبو 38.2   أما اذا كسر الترند الهابط والمقاومة 245.90 فسيصعد الي 246.75 ويرتد منها بأمر الله   اذن معوقات السعر في عملية الصعود هي الترند الهابط والمقاومة علاوة على البايفوت ويكلي   اذا تم الكسر فسنجده بأمر الله عند مستوي 246.75   ومعوقات الهبوط أيضا الترند الصاعد باللون الأحمر والدعم عند 245.15 والبايفوت الدايلي   عموما باذن الله السعر محصور بين ترندين مكوناً مثلث محايد كسر أحد ضلعيه سيحدد اتجاهه بامر الله

----------


## bo7a

صباح الفل والياسمين ...... صباح الورد يا غاليين   باذن الله سنقوم بالتعزيز وهنفتح عقد شورت من 246.50  والهدف 245.50  باذن الله   توكلنا على الله وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## m.salah

> بفضل الله تعالي وكرمه تحقق الهدف للعقد الثاني  + 100 نقطة ( شورت من 246.50 والهدف 245.50 )  + 470 أرباح مرحلة   __________________  الإجمــــــــالي + 570 نقطة   ألف مبروك لكل اللي دخل معانا وبالتوفيق دايما ان شاء الله    وبانتظار تحقق هدف العقد الأول

 ياعم بوحه بسم الله ماشاء الله وربنا يبارك لنا كلنا 
ولكن الحقيقه احنا سحلنا ابن اليبانيه ده ومن كتر السحل اناقرفت منه وهو دلوقت كسر الترند اليومي الهابط الى اعلى على شارت الاسترليني ومازال تحت الترند على شارت اليورو والدولار وبما ان الواد اليباني ده ابن حرميه واللي يدهولك باليمين يأخذوا بالشمال وانا عن نفسي مرمته لونج وشورت 
وبالتالي ياصحبي سيبه يتحرق يجاز لحد مايبان له اصحاب  
وخلينا نتهنى شويه ده اللي يأخذ منه 50 بونت يبقى بطل

----------


## bo7a

> ياعم بوحه بسم الله ماشاء الله وربنا يبارك لنا كلنا 
> ولكن الحقيقه احنا سحلنا ابن اليبانيه ده ومن كتر السحل اناقرفت منه وهو دلوقت كسر الترند اليومي الهابط الى اعلى على شارت الاسترليني ومازال تحت الترند على شارت اليورو والدولار وبما ان الواد اليباني ده ابن حرميه واللي يدهولك باليمين يأخذوا بالشمال وانا عن نفسي مرمته لونج وشورت 
> وبالتالي ياصحبي سيبه يتحرق يجاز لحد مايبان له اصحاب  
> وخلينا نتهنى شويه ده اللي يأخذ منه 50 بونت يبقى بطل

 صباحك قشطة يا ابو صلاح ........ ربنا يبارك فيك ويزيدك يا زعيم   شوف أنا دلوقتي مستني كسر أحد ضلعي المثلث وان شاء الله الاتجاه يتحدد منها   اذا كسر الترند الأحمر أول محطة هتقابله البايفوت الدايلي وهتكون حققت هدف العقد الأول باذن الله   وسيصعد ليعيد اختبار الترند المكسور ( الأحمر ) وربما يرتد من الترند الموقت ( السماوي )   برده توقعات ونستني حركة السعر ونشوف ايه اللي هيحصل باذن الله

----------


## m.salah

> صباحك قشطة يا ابو صلاح ........ ربنا يبارك فيك ويزيدك يا زعيم   شوف أنا دلوقتي مستني كسر أحد ضلعي المثلث وان شاء الله الاتجاه يتحدد منها   اذا كسر الترند الأحمر أول محطة هتقابله البايفوت الدايلي وهتكون حققت هدف العقد الأول باذن الله   وسيصعد ليعيد اختبار الترند المكسور ( الأحمر ) وربما يرتد من الترند الموقت ( السماوي )    برده توقعات ونستني حركة السعر ونشوف ايه اللي هيحصل باذن الله

 انت كلامك زي القل انا بس عايزك دايما كسبان علشان لما انت لا قدر بتخسر بيبقى المنتدى كله دمه تقيل 
وانا هانقلك وجهة نظرى التي اطلقت عليها التحليل الحلابنتيشي - وهي اذا تحرك اليورو الدولار كافة انواع التحليل الاساسي والفني تسقط على كافة الازواج وانا اقصد هنا تحرك قوي
والذي يحدث الان ينذر بتحرك قوي قادم لليورو دولار ومن المتوقع ان يقوم اليورو دولار اليوم بدور المجنون
والتوقع ناتج عن وصول السعر الان الى نقطة التقاء القناه الهبطه على الاسبوعى مع الموجه الصاعده على اليومي والنتيجه ستكون بعد ساعات يمكن على الساعه 4 اليوم اما صعود حاد او هبوط مروع وبالتالي فأن كافة حركات الازواج ستكون خارج السيطره

----------


## m.salah

بوحه انسى كلامي انت صح

----------


## bo7a

> انت كلامك زي القل انا بس عايزك دايما كسبان علشان لما انت لا قدر بتخسر بيبقى المنتدى كله دمه تقيل 
> وانا هانقلك وجهة نظرى التي اطلقت عليها التحليل الحلابنتيشي - وهي اذا تحرك اليورو الدولار كافة انواع التحليل الاساسي والفني تسقط على كافة الازواج وانا اقصد هنا تحرك قوي
> والذي يحدث الان ينذر بتحرك قوي قادم لليورو دولار ومن المتوقع ان يقوم اليورو دولار اليوم بدور المجنون
> والتوقع ناتج عن وصول السعر الان الى نقطة التقاء القناه الهبطه على الاسبوعى مع الموجه الصاعده على اليومي والنتيجه ستكون بعد ساعات يمكن على الساعه 4 اليوم اما صعود حاد او هبوط مروع وبالتالي فأن كافة حركات الازواج ستكون خارج السيطره

 انت كلامك على العين والراس يا ابو صلاح   ولكن الين بيقوي على فترات واعتقد والله أعلم هيحقق الهدف الأول عند 245.50  قبل الساعة 8   وفيه اخبار كتيرة على الين بالليل أغلبها غير مؤثر ولكن المتوقع لها سلبي مما يدفع السعر لاعادة اختبار الترند المكسور   واذا صعد فسيرتد من البايفوت ويكلي اللي أثبت جدارته في مقاومة السعر   عموما الشارت اللي ارفقته تم كسر الترند الأحمر ودلوقتي هيصعد لاختباره وسيرتد ليحقق الهدف ان شاء الله   صبح صبح يا ابو صلاح

----------


## dr_mamy2006

يابوحه الاخبار اليوم قوية للمجنون ممكن ان يكون هناك مفاجأت ولا اه رايك
ان شايف ان السوق متحرك للاعلى ولالالالالالالالاواه

----------


## bo7a

> يابوحه الاخبار اليوم قوية للمجنون ممكن ان يكون هناك مفاجأت ولا اه رايك
> ان شايف ان السوق متحرك للاعلى ولالالالالالالالاواه

 صباحك وردي يا دكتور ومنور يا زعيم   اخبار الين اليوم أغلبها سيئة ولكن الاخبار غير مؤثرة   وان صعدت بالمجنون فلن تتعدي البايفوت او 246.60  على أقصي تقدير باذن الله   عموما أنا شايف انه فاشل تماما في اختراق البايفوت الويكلي وكسر أحد ضلعي القناة باللون الأخضر   سيحدد اتجاهه باذن الله

----------


## الفرعون

بوووووحة باشا .. اسمحلي ادخل معاك 
قولي أدخل دلوقتي من السعر الحالي 246.35 بهدف 245.28 ولا استني شويه  
صبح صبح يا عم الحاج

----------


## bo7a

> بوووووحة باشا .. اسمحلي ادخل معاك 
> قولي أدخل دلوقتي من السعر الحالي 246.35 بهدف 245.28 ولا استني شويه  
> صبح صبح يا عم الحاج

 توكل على الله يا باشا ... بس خلي هدفك 245.50   انت اللي دخلت متأخر يا عم الحاج .... وصبح صبح

----------


## m.salah

يامعلم بوحه ماتخلي الواد اسماعيل يديلو كف قبل الساعه 9 انت مدلعوا خالص يامعلم

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> صباحك وردي يا دكتور ومنور يا زعيم   اخبار الين اليوم أغلبها سيئة ولكن الاخبار غير مؤثرة  وان صعدت بالمجنون فلن تتعدي البايفوت او 246.60 على أقصي تقدير باذن الله   عموما أنا شايف انه فاشل تماما في اختراق البايفوت الويكلي وكسر أحد ضلعي القناة باللون الأخضر    سيحدد اتجاهه باذن الله

 استاذ ورئيس قسم التحليل الجيد هل سنرى بوحه العالمى وندخله الموسوعة :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Icon31:

----------


## bo7a

> يامعلم بوحه ماتخلي الواد اسماعيل يديلو كف قبل الساعه 9 انت مدلعوا خالص يامعلم

 اسماعيل دراعه مكسور يا ابو صلاح ....... تخيل بقي اللي اسماعيل عمله دا كله بايد واحده بس   ان شاء الله يفك الجبس في مستشفي 245.50  علشان يشتغل بالايدين الاتنين

----------


## bo7a

> استاذ ورئيس قسم التحليل الجيد هل سنرى بوحه العالمى وندخله الموسوعة

 الله يكرمك يا دكتور ... أنا تلميذ كل أعضاء المتداول العربي   منور يا زعيم

----------


## bo7a

بانتظار كسر أحد الضلعين باذن الله

----------


## m.salah

> اسماعيل دراعه مكسور يا ابو صلاح ....... تخيل بقي اللي اسماعيل عمله دا كله بايد واحده بس    ان شاء الله يفك الجبس في مستشفي 245.50 علشان يشتغل بالايدين الاتنين

 ايوه لما الامريكان تدخلوا من كام يوم ضربوا عليه قنابل نوويه حاول يلقف واحده اتكسر دراعه - انا مش عارف الواد ده طالع خرع لمين :013:

----------


## fxaqaba

يمكن الله والعليم انو في طريقه الى الـ 61.8% وصبح صبح

----------


## هامور العين

صبح صبح
the Interest Rate Statement of the USD = 5.25

----------


## bo7a

> ايوه لما الامريكان تدخلوا من كام يوم ضربوا عليه قنابل نوويه حاول يلقف واحده اتكسر دراعه - انا مش عارف الواد ده طالع خرع لمين

 عيني عليك يا اسماعيل ...... هيلاقيها منين ولا منين ؟؟   وشكله كدا والله أعلم دراعه التاني اتكسر كمان والواد الندل طلع يجري منه   صباح الفل يا ابو صلاح

----------


## bo7a

> يمكن الله والعليم انو في طريقه الى الـ 61.8% وصبح صبح

 صباح الفل يا ابو حميد   ومجهود متميز تسلم ايدك يا زعيم   وان شاء الله يوصلها ..... بس انت عارف هو مخه عامل ازاي ..... وشوف هو طار قد ايه   بس راجع باذن الله ويحقق اهدافنا

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح
> the Interest Rate Statement of the USD = 5.25

 يا صباح القشطة   أيوه كتر خيرك يا عم الحاج .... ونهارك بمبي في أخضر فاتح   وصبح صبح

----------


## الفرعون

صباح الفل يا بوحة باشا 
الاستوب انضرب معايا يا بوحه وجري من ابو اسماعيل .هههه
أدخل تاني ولا ايه رأيك يا باشا ونقطة كام ؟
صبح صبح ياعم الحاج

----------


## أسامة أمين

صبح وبحبح يا خي يا بوحة 
اليوم تتحكم في الاخبار يعني التحليل الاساسي انشاء الله فحط عينك جيدا على اخبار الباوند كدا الدولار 
اليوم يوم الملحمة اليوم ننزع المشأمة 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## bo7a

ما زلنا محتفظين بعقود البيع من مستويات 246.50  و  245.50   على الساعة : مثلث صاعد ربما يكون الإحتمال الأكبر هو كسر الترند الصاعد أو الضلع السفلي له   على الدايلي :  مثلث صاعد ان لم يستطع اختراق مستوي 247.92  وكان الارتداد من هنا   فسيكسر الصاعد باذن الله والهبوط لمستويات 243.00  ثم 242.00   على الويكلي : شمعة هانجنج مان في نهاية صعود كبير وهي شمعة انعكاسية   أجازة سعيدة باذن الله للجميع واسبوع قادم موفق ومربح ان شاء الله   وصبح صبح يا عم الحاج انت وهو والكل يسجل حضور مع افتتاح الاسبوع الجديد   بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الفل يا بوحة باشا 
> الاستوب انضرب معايا يا بوحه وجري من ابو اسماعيل .هههه
> أدخل تاني ولا ايه رأيك يا باشا ونقطة كام ؟
> صبح صبح ياعم الحاج

 أنا مش بستخدم استوب يا فرعون باشا  ..  وبعدين انت حطيته استوب فين اصلا ؟؟  ادخل تاني من هنا وبنفس هدف العقد الأول ....... وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله يا ابو الفراعين   وصبح صبح يا عم الحاج وان شاء الله كسبان المرة دي بس بلاش استوب مع ابو الأندال

----------


## bo7a

> صبح وبحبح يا خي يا بوحة 
> اليوم تتحكم في الاخبار يعني التحليل الاساسي انشاء الله فحط عينك جيدا على اخبار الباوند كدا الدولار 
> اليوم يوم الملحمة اليوم ننزع المشأمة 
> بالتوفيق للجميع

 صباح الخير والبركة يا راجل يا بركة   احنا مفتقدينك والله ... وياريت تطل علينا كل شوية كدا بمشاركة حلوة من مشاركاتك   الأخبار في مجملها سلبية للباوند وايجابية للدولار   أعتقد والله أعلم هيكون فيه حالة من التذبذب في السوق وهنلاقي هبوط لليورو والباوند أمام الدولار   والتأثير على المجنون ولكن مش هيكون كبير .....   كلها توقعات ونشوف حركة السوق هتكون ازاي ومتابعين ومراقبين لها جيدا باذن الله   نورتنا يا زعيم ..... وربنا ما يحرمنا من طلتك دي

----------


## bo7a

نتائج البيانات البريطانية   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...16&postcount=1

----------


## الفرعون

> أنا مش بستخدم استوب يا فرعون باشا .. وبعدين انت حطيته استوب فين اصلا ؟؟  ادخل تاني من هنا وبنفس هدف العقد الأول ....... وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله يا ابو الفراعين    وصبح صبح يا عم الحاج وان شاء الله كسبان المرة دي بس بلاش استوب مع ابو الأندال

  ههههههههه الاستوب عندي اجباري ( افتراضي من الشركة ) بس لازم يكون في استوب 
 عندها وأقصي حاجة أعملها أرفعه جامد . هو كان 4695 وانضرب ، هرفعه شوية المرة 
 دي يا باشا .    :013:  
 صبح صبح يا عم الحاج

----------


## fxaqaba

> صباح الفل يا ابو حميد   ومجهود متميز تسلم ايدك يا زعيم   وان شاء الله يوصلها ..... بس انت عارف هو مخه عامل ازاي ..... وشوف هو طار قد ايه    بس راجع باذن الله ويحقق اهدافنا

 يعني رايك نبعتلو ولاد ابو اسماعيل

----------


## bo7a

> ههههههههه الاستوب عندي اجباري ( افتراضي من الشركة ) بس لازم يكون في استوب 
> عندها وأقصي حاجة أعملها أرفعه جامد . هو كان 4695 وانضرب ، هرفعه شوية المرة 
> دي يا باشا .  
> صبح صبح يا عم الحاج

 صبح صبح يا عم الحاج   بس ما قلتش مين الشركة اللي واخدين كل حاجة بالعافية زي ولاد ابو اسماعيل كدا   لو كان اجباري بقي ارفع الاستوب كتير وان شاء الله تحقق الهدف

----------


## bo7a

> يعني رايك نبعتلو ولاد ابو اسماعيل

 ولا حتي ولاد ابو ابراهيم يقدروا يعملوا معاه حاجة طول ما هو مستخبي فوق 247.30  كدا   دا عاوز خبطة من ايد المعلم بوحه نفسه علشان ينزل سابع ارض   يا سلاااااام ...... الله يرحم ايامك يا بووووح كنت تمشي كدا الارض تتزلزل  :Doh:   بس خلاص أنا قررت أسافر بنفسي اليابان وأنا اللي هتصرف معاه

----------


## dr_mamy2006

صباح الجمعة بوحة مش عارف قمت من النوم الان ولقيت ارقام غريبة
ماهى توقعاتك مش ممكن ده ضرب استوبات

----------


## الفرعون

بوحة باشا سيد الجزارين كلهم 250.16 كويس يا باشا ولا أرفع أكثر 
شركة ايزي فوركس في قبرص يا باشا . أوعي تقولي انهم نصابين اصل 
تبقي مشكلة . 
صبح صبح ياعم بوحة . انشاء الله ربنا هيكرمك مع الندل ده

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الجمعة بوحة مش عارف قمت من النوم الان ولقيت ارقام غريبة
> ماهى توقعاتك مش ممكن ده ضرب استوبات

 صباح الهنا والسعادة يا دكتور   اللي بيحصل مش غريب عليه لأن الكل عارف انه مجنون ابن مجانين   بس الحركة دي بسبب أخبار الدولار من وجهة نظري   وعموما بالنسبة لأبو الأندال وجهة نظري المتواضعة جدا علي الشارت

----------


## bo7a

> بوحة باشا سيد الجزارين كلهم 250.16 كويس يا باشا ولا أرفع أكثر 
> شركة ايزي فوركس في قبرص يا باشا . أوعي تقولي انهم نصابين اصل 
> تبقي مشكلة . 
> صبح صبح ياعم بوحة . انشاء الله ربنا هيكرمك مع الندل ده

 الله يكرمك يا سيد الفراعنة   ههههههههههه  انت كريم أوي بجد .. عموما ما تقلقش ان شاء الله بكل الأحوال   مش هيرتفع أكتر من 247.90  ان لم يكن للين رأي أخر   وبالنسبة للشركة أنا أسمع عنها بس والله . وبعدين محدش يقدر ينصب عليك يا حاج   انت وراك رجالة تاكل الزلط وشوف الصورة لو مش عاجبينك أنزل قوات أمن المدبح كلهم

----------


## dr_mamy2006

بارك الله فيك بوحة مش قلت لك انك استاذ تحليل جاهز بالرد السريع ربنا يحميك

----------


## medhat 2007

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
تحياتى لك من يتابع الموضوع و سلام للمعلم بوحة سلام كبير اوى 
و ابو صلاح طبعا منورين و جمعة مباركة ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> بارك الله فيك بوحة مش قلت لك انك استاذ تحليل جاهز بالرد السريع ربنا يحميك

  :Smile:  :Icon26:  الله يكرمك ... أنا تلميذك يا دكتور  :Icon26:   :Smile:

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> تحياتى لك من يتابع الموضوع و سلام للمعلم بوحة سلام كبير اوى 
> و ابو صلاح طبعا منورين و جمعة مباركة ان شاء الله

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   جمعة مباركة عليك وعلي كل الحبايب هنا يا حاج مدحت   كنا لسه هنقفل عليك وناخدك غياب ... بس انت لحقت ودخلت   يا راجل دا انت البركة كلها يعني لازم تصبح وتمسي كل يوم علينا   بالتوفيق يا حاج ان شاء الله لك وليا ولكل الحبايب

----------


## شريف دعبس

> بوحة باشا سيد الجزارين كلهم 250.16 كويس يا باشا ولا أرفع أكثر 
> شركة ايزي فوركس في قبرص يا باشا . أوعي تقولي انهم نصابين اصل 
> تبقي مشكلة . 
> صبح صبح ياعم بوحة . انشاء الله ربنا هيكرمك مع الندل ده

 ايزى فوركس يقال انها شركه اسرئيليه

----------


## bo7a

> ايزى فوركس يقال انها شركه اسرئيليه

 يللا يا عم فرعون أخدت الجواب الشافي والوافي من كبير الدعابسة والقرار بايدك   طيب صبح صبح يا كبير الدعابسة ونشرب حاجة فريش كدا في الحر دا   هنعمل ايه مع الاهلي يوم الاتنين  :Cloud9:  ؟

----------


## m.salah

> ولا حتي ولاد ابو ابراهيم يقدروا يعملوا معاه حاجة طول ما هو مستخبي فوق 247.30 كدا   دا عاوز خبطة من ايد المعلم بوحه نفسه علشان ينزل سابع ارض   يا سلاااااام ...... الله يرحم ايامك يا بووووح كنت تمشي كدا الارض تتزلزل    بس خلاص أنا قررت أسافر بنفسي اليابان وأنا اللي هتصرف معاه

 ايه الكلام ده يامعلم بوحه يعني بعد ما الواد اسماعيل دراعه اكسر لما الامريكان ضربوا عليه قنابل نوويه تقول كده - ماشي يامعلم بوحه على العموم المعلم كركر طالب الواد اسماعيل وهايدفع فيه مروحه بأباجوره

----------


## fxaqaba

> ولا حتي ولاد ابو ابراهيم يقدروا يعملوا معاه حاجة طول ما هو مستخبي فوق 247.30 كدا    دا عاوز خبطة من ايد المعلم بوحه نفسه علشان ينزل سابع ارض   يا سلاااااام ...... الله يرحم ايامك يا بووووح كنت تمشي كدا الارض تتزلزل    بس خلاص أنا قررت أسافر بنفسي اليابان وأنا اللي هتصرف معاه

 يا سلام عليك يا معلم بوحه.... انتا تكسر الأسفلت.... انتا لما تمشي باليابان تسوق شارع بحاله... تزلزل الارض وتفجر البراكين يا معلم بوحة.. ده انتا ليك بالجبال علامات والله... فضلك يومين وصورتك تنزل على الاسترليني صدقني.. بس لو رحت اليابان ومرجعتش بالندل حخبط دماغي بصور حديقة انا ...  :Loly:

----------


## bo7a

> ايه الكلام ده يامعلم بوحه يعني بعد ما الواد اسماعيل دراعه اكسر لما الامريكان ضربوا عليه قنابل نوويه تقول كده - ماشي يامعلم بوحه على العموم المعلم كركر طالب الواد اسماعيل وهايدفع فيه مروحه بأباجوره

 ولو انه مبقاش يجيب همه ..... بس برده ما يرضينيش الواد يروح يتمرمط مع كركر أفندي   علشان حتة مروحة بأباجورة ...... وعليا أنا يا ابو صلاح مروحة بأباجورة والفيشة هدية مني   والعرض غير قابل للنقاش ..... يعني هتوافق هتوافق والا أجيبلك ولاد حتتنا يتفاهموا معاك

----------


## bo7a

> يا سلام عليك يا معلم بوحه.... انتا تكسر الأسفلت.... انتا لما تمشي باليابان تسوق شارع بحاله... تزلزل الارض وتفجر البراكين يا معلم بوحة.. ده انتا ليك بالجبال علامات والله... فضلك يومين وصورتك تنزل على الاسترليني صدقني.. بس لو رحت اليابان ومرجعتش بالندل حخبط دماغي بصور حديقة انا ...

 كفاية يا حماده مش عاوز أتحسر على شبابي وصحتي   وعموما اليابان لوحدها بتزلزل ..... بالك بقي لو بوحه نزل بنفسه وهم أصلا عندهم زلازل   يعني بعون الله خبطة بالرجل اليمين أوقع طوكيو .... وخبطة بالرجل الشمال نفجر يوكوهاما   وأجيب الندل من قفاه وأزحفه على وشه لحد المطار   يا طوكيو خبي عيالك ..... رجالة بوحة جايالك

----------


## الفرعون

> يللا يا عم فرعون أخدت الجواب الشافي والوافي من كبير الدعابسة والقرار بايدك   طيب صبح صبح يا كبير الدعابسة ونشرب حاجة فريش كدا في الحر دا    هنعمل ايه مع الاهلي يوم الاتنين  ؟

  الشركة استرالية الاصل ومقرها الرئيسي في قبرص ولها فرع في انجلترا وامريكا 
وفرع في فلسطين مش اسرائيل علي حد علمي ،، عموما هسيبها واروح ماركتيفا أضمن 
لو عندك ملحوظة علي ماركتيفا قولي قبل ما ادخل فيها هي كمان لأن ما اعرف عنها كثير   صبح صبح ولو اننا بالليل يا كبير المدبح  :013:  وجهز الرجالة علشان أروح أضرب ولاد الكـ .. دول ال ضحكوا عليه وقالو فلسطين  
 قولي ابوا الاندال لو كسر 247.90 يبقي هيعكس ولا هيبقي الوضع كما هو عليه  :Drive1:

----------


## bo7a

> الشركة استرالية الاصل ومقرها الرئيسي في قبرص ولها فرع في انجلترا وامريكا 
> وفرع في فلسطين مش اسرائيل علي حد علمي ،، عموما هسيبها واروح ماركتيفا أضمن 
> لو عندك ملحوظة علي ماركتيفا قولي قبل ما ادخل فيها هي كمان لأن ما اعرف عنها كثير   صبح صبح ولو اننا بالليل يا كبير المدبح  وجهز الرجالة علشان أروح أضرب ولاد الكـ .. دول ال ضحكوا عليه وقالو فلسطين  
> قولي ابوا الاندال لو كسر 247.90 يبقي هيعكس ولا هيبقي الوضع كما هو عليه

 شوف يا ابو الفراعين يا حبيب قلبي يا غالي   خليك مع المضمون ونصيحتي لك اشترك عن طريق المنتدي في FXSOL   يكفي انك تضمن باذن الله ما يكون فيه اي مشكلة مع الشركة لوجود كبار المحاميين معانا   أبو عاصم يقدر بعون الله يحل اي مشكلة لك في حسابك او مع الشركة   علاوة على الامتيازات اللي بتقدمها الشركة   وادعي يا خويا ما يكسرش 247.90  لأنه طريقه بعد كدا هيبقي كله شوك وهنشوف ارقام عجيبة   بس ان شاء الله انا بتوقع الارتداد وتحقق الاهداف وبعدين نمشي مع الترند في الصفقات الجاية   برده ان لم يكن للين رأي أخر   وصبح صبح يا ابو الفراعين

----------


## m.salah

> ولو انه مبقاش يجيب همه ..... بس برده ما يرضينيش الواد يروح يتمرمط مع كركر أفندي   علشان حتة مروحة بأباجورة ...... وعليا أنا يا ابو صلاح مروحة بأباجورة والفيشة هدية مني    والعرض غير قابل للنقاش ..... يعني هتوافق هتوافق والا أجيبلك ولاد حتتنا يتفاهموا معاك

 خلاص يامعلم بوحه علشان الكلام الحلو ده خذ الواد هديه مع ان برشلونه كمان عيزاه لكن مش مهم علشان خاطر عيونك

----------


## medhat 2007

مساء الخير على الجميع 
اعتقد من وجهة نظرى البسيطة ان 247.90 اصبحت نقطة مقاومة شرسة جدا لو نظرنا لشارت الساعة و اعتقد انه مع بداية الاسبوع ان شاء الله سيرتد منها الزوج و لن يكون ارتداد قوى و سيعاود اختبارها مرة اخرى و فشله فى كسرها خلال اخر يومين فى الاسبوع المنقضى يؤكد مدى قوة نقطة المقاومة المذكورة 
و ان شاء الله يحقق الهدف الاسبوع القادم مع بداية التداول 
مع تحياتى للجميع

----------


## bo7a

> مساء الخير على الجميع 
> اعتقد من وجهة نظرى البسيطة ان 247.90 اصبحت نقطة مقاومة شرسة جدا لو نظرنا لشارت الساعة و اعتقد انه مع بداية الاسبوع ان شاء الله سيرتد منها الزوج و لن يكون ارتداد قوى و سيعاود اختبارها مرة اخرى و فشله فى كسرها خلال اخر يومين فى الاسبوع المنقضى يؤكد مدى قوة نقطة المقاومة المذكورة 
> و ان شاء الله يحقق الهدف الاسبوع القادم مع بداية التداول 
> مع تحياتى للجميع

  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   يا سلام عليك يا مدحت باشا .... تحليل رائع تسلم ايدك وتفكيرك يا برنس   ان شاء الله السيناريو دا كلنا متفقين عليه وباذن الله هو اللي يتم وهيبقي ليك الحلاوة يا حلاوة   مش هقولك منور بقي علشان انت صاحب مكان وانت اللي ترحب بالناس معايا   :012:

----------


## bo7a

وجهة نظر   بالمرفقات فريم النصف ساعة والساعة والاربع ساعات والدايلي والويكلي

----------


## dr_mamy2006

وجهة نظر  نظرك 6/6 مش محتاجة نضارة

----------


## bo7a

> وجهة نظر  نظرك 6/6 مش محتاجة نضارة

 ههههههههههههههههههههههه  الله يكرمك يا دكتور .... طيب يا ريت والله أحسن أنا بجد ناوي أعمل نضارة   طول النهار والليل حاضن الشاشة ووشي في وشها وشكلي كدا هالبس كوبايات مش نضارة

----------


## Walaa Aldin

> وجهة نظر     بالمرفقات فريم النصف ساعة والساعة والاربع ساعات والدايلي والويكلي

 الله ينور عليك يا بوحه دي اول مرة اكتب في موضوعك بس انا متابع بصمت بس التفصيصه دي عجبتني ماشاء الله فعلا فصصته تمام و ان شاء الله خير و تحيه لاجدع بوحه و السلام ختام

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه  الله يكرمك يا دكتور .... طيب يا ريت والله أحسن أنا بجد ناوي أعمل نضارة    طول النهار والليل حاضن الشاشة ووشي في وشها وشكلي كدا هالبس كوبايات مش نضارة

 كوبيات  عادة ولا كريستال احنا عندنا كريستال عصفور فى شبرا :Icon31:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3: 
الاسبوع القادم هناك مفاجائت الزمو الحظر وممكن ارتداد للتصحيح الصعود وارقام قياسية جديدة  :Clap:

----------


## bo7a

> الله ينور عليك يا بوحه دي اول مرة اكتب في موضوعك بس انا متابع بصمت بس التفصيصه دي عجبتني ماشاء الله فعلا فصصته تمام و ان شاء الله خير و تحيه لاجدع بوحه و السلام ختام

 وينور عليك يا منورنا   :Regular Smile:   والله نورت موضوعنا يا استاذنا ونتمني تكون المتابعة ولو بمشاركة صغيرة تعطينا النشاط والحيوية   ونستفيد من خبرة حضرتك منها ... تحياتي لك يا زعيم ونتمني نشوفك دايما معانا   :Icon26:     :Drive1:  وصبح صبح  :Drive1:

----------


## bo7a

> كوبيات عادة ولا كريستال احنا عندنا كريستال عصفور فى شبرا
> الاسبوع القادم هناك مفاجائت الزمو الحظر وممكن ارتداد للتصحيح الصعود وارقام قياسية جديدة

 لو تم رفع الفايدة على الاسترليني والين ضرب تعظيم سلام يبقي ممكن نشوف الاحتمال الأول على الدايلي   مش قادر أنطق الرقم بلساني .... قلبي مش مطاوعني  :Doh:  .. يارب ميكونش دا اللي هيحصل   وربنا يجيب العواقب سليمة

----------


## Walaa Aldin

يا استاذ بوحه الموضوع منور باصحابه و بالعمالقة اللي بتدخله احنا لسه بنتعلم و تأكد اني اذا عارف حاجه زياده او فاتتك و دا صعب يحصل ماشاء الله لأنك مركز مع المخبول اللي مجننا معاه مش هاتأخر انت تأمر

----------


## bo7a

> يا استاذ بوحه الموضوع منور باصحابه و بالعمالقة اللي بتدخله احنا لسه بنتعلم و تأكد اني اذا عارف حاجه زياده او فاتتك و دا صعب يحصل ماشاء الله لأنك مركز مع المخبول اللي مجننا معاه مش هاتأخر انت تأمر

 الله يكرمك ويوفقك يا زعيم   وحضرتك برده تأكد تماما ان وجودك فقط وسطنا اضافة كبيرة وشرف لينا   ربنا يديم المعروف والمحبة وما نتحرمش من طلتك الحلوة علينا يا كبير   :Regular Smile:

----------


## dr_mamy2006

:Clap:  

> لو تم رفع الفايدة على الاسترليني والين ضرب تعظيم سلام يبقي ممكن نشوف الاحتمال الأول على الدايلي   مش قادر أنطق الرقم بلساني .... قلبي مش مطاوعني  .. يارب ميكونش دا اللي هيحصل    وربنا يجيب العواقب سليمة

  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Icon31:  :013:

----------


## m.salah

:013:  :Icon6: يابوحه انت مش قلت انت طالع طوكيو ايه اللي وداك لندن النهارده :Icon3:  :Icon3:  :Icon3:

----------


## bo7a

> يابوحه انت مش قلت انت طالع طوكيو ايه اللي وداك لندن النهارده

 ايه يا ابو صلاح ..... شغل الجمجمة معايا   انت ما سمعتش عن الاعمال الارهابية اللي كانت في بريطانيا النهاردا ؟  ها ؟؟ ... فهمتني ولا لازم أسيح وأفضح الدنيا ؟؟  :Wub:  :Wub:

----------


## m.salah

> ايه يا ابو صلاح ..... شغل الجمجمة معايا    انت ما سمعتش عن الاعمال الارهابية اللي كانت في بريطانيا النهاردا ؟   ها ؟؟ ... فهمتني ولا لازم أسيح وأفضح الدنيا ؟؟

 خلاص ياعم فهمت بس ركز بكره شويه  :Icon3:  :Icon3:  :Icon3:  :Icon3:  :Icon3:  :Icon3:  :Icon3:  :Icon3:  :Icon3:  :Icon3:  :Icon3:  :Icon3:  :Icon3:  :Icon3:  :Icon3: فهمت ولا عايز اكثر- اهه  :Icon3:  :Icon3:  :Icon3:

----------


## bo7a

> خلاص ياعم فهمت بس ركز بكره شويه فهمت ولا عايز اكثر- اهه

  :013:  علم وجاري التنفيذ  :013:

----------


## bo7a

صباح الفل والياسمين ...... على عيون الكل الحلوين   صباح الفل ..... على الكل   صباح النور ..... على كل الحضور   اسبوع موفق ان شاء الله ومكاسب عالية وربنا يوفق الجميع   وحشتوني وحشتوني وحشتووووووووووني   نعود بعد الافتتاح .. أقصد بعد الفاصل

----------


## سيف الملوك

> صباح الفل والياسمين ...... على عيون الكل الحلوين   صباح الفل ..... على الكل   صباح النور ..... على كل الحضور   اسبوع موفق ان شاء الله ومكاسب عالية وربنا يوفق الجميع   وحشتوني وحشتوني وحشتووووووووووني    نعود بعد الافتتاح .. أقصد بعد الفاصل

 صبح صبح يا عم الحج حبيت اصبح عليك في اول دقائق الاسبوع يا عم بوحه يا رب اسبوع ملئ بالارباح لك مع المجنون واحنا سبنا مع الباوند دولار اللي مصر على الصعود وخراب البيوت

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح يا عم الحج  حبيت اصبح عليك في اول دقائق الاسبوع يا عم بوحه يا رب اسبوع ملئ بالارباح لك مع المجنون  واحنا سبنا مع الباوند دولار اللي مصر على الصعود وخراب البيوت

 صباحك قشطة يا سيف الملوك   ان شاء الله وشك زي الفل علينا .. نورت يا قمر   فكك من الباوند دولار دا . خليك مع ابو الاندال مفيش أجدع ولا أحسن منه   ان شاء الله اسبوع زي العسل على الكل

----------


## هامور العين

صبح صبح يا بوحه يا عسل
معك معك لين ما نخرب بيت ابو الاندال

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح يا بوحه يا عسل
> معك معك لين ما نخرب بيت ابو الاندال

 صباح الورد يا ورد   منور يا زعيم وان شاء الله ينزل سابع ارض الاسبوع دا   وصبح صبح

----------


## medhat 2007

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
كيف الحال يا رجالة و ايه اخبار المجنون ان شاء الله خبر النهاردة ينزله و يعمل شغل كويس و تحياتى لجميع الاخوة و اسبوع خير ان شاء الله

----------


## m.salah

> صبح صبح يا عم الحج  حبيت اصبح عليك في اول دقائق الاسبوع يا عم بوحه يا رب اسبوع ملئ بالارباح لك مع المجنون  واحنا سبنا مع الباوند دولار اللي مصر على الصعود وخراب البيوت

 ياسيف لو انت داخل شورت على الباوند دولار على اساس اخبار لندن فيجب ان تعلم ان ما يحدث في لندن يكون له نفس التأثير على نيورك يعني الامر سيكون متعادل على هذا الزوج فيما يخص اخبار الارهاب 
اما اذا كان دخولك لااسباب فنيه فهذا امر اخر

----------


## phoenix

ايه العبارة يا حج بوحة, ابو الأندال أخبارو ايه

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> كيف الحال يا رجالة و ايه اخبار المجنون ان شاء الله خبر النهاردة ينزله و يعمل شغل كويس و تحياتى لجميع الاخوة و اسبوع خير ان شاء الله

 وعليكم السلام يا مدحت باشا   ان شاء الله اسبوع موفق ومربح للكل ونهارك زي الفل   تابع معانا يا زعيم وباذن الله كسبانين كلنا

----------


## bo7a

> ايه العبارة يا حج بوحة, ابو الأندال أخبارو ايه

 أهلا أهلا بالفيتامينات والمقويات .. محتاجينك معانا يا راجل يارب تفضل معانا على طول   ان شاء الله كل خير ووجهة نظري على الشارت ..... اديني عقلك .. قصدي اديني رأيك   وصبح صبح

----------


## m.salah

> أهلا أهلا بالفيتامينات والمقويات .. محتاجينك معانا يا راجل يارب تفضل معانا على طول   ان شاء الله كل خير ووجهة نظري على الشارت ..... اديني عقلك .. قصدي اديني رأيك    وصبح صبح

 ايه الحلاوه دي يامعلم بوحه اي ده جون ميرفى معانا في المنتدى
بس سيبك انت اكسرلنا القناه الصاعده وسيب الباقي علينا يلا اكسرها دلوقت وانت عارف ازاي احسن ابلغ عنك  :013:

----------


## محترف الماكد

ياصبح  الفل   على  سيد  المعلمين   
بس  بنصبح  يا  معلم  بوحه    
بالتوفيق  يارب  لك  وال   متابعين  معاك

----------


## bo7a

> ايه الحلاوه دي يامعلم بوحه اي ده جون ميرفى معانا في المنتدى
> بس سيبك انت اكسرلنا القناه الصاعده وسيب الباقي علينا يلا اكسرها دلوقت وانت عارف ازاي احسن ابلغ عنك

 ما تقلقش يا ابو صلاح كله أندر كنترول ... بس جهز العشا للواد اسماعيل

----------


## bo7a

> ياصبح الفل على سيد المعلمين  
> بس بنصبح يا معلم بوحه   
> بالتوفيق يارب لك وال متابعين معاك

 صباحك نادي .... يا طيب يا هادي   ايه النور دا كله يا استاذنا ....... صباحك سكر يا سكر   يارب بالتوفيق لنا كلنا ولكل المسلمين ... وعاوزين وجهة نظر حضرتك معانا

----------


## phoenix

أنا عاوز ألف سجارة للمعلم محمد صالح علشان يتحفنا عالآخر

----------


## phoenix

فين الجوزة يا معلمين علشان نمخمخ عالمجنون

----------


## m.salah

> ما تقلقش يا ابو صلاح كله أندر كنترول ... بس جهز العشا للواد اسماعيل

 يامعلم بوحه الف مبروك على الصفقه وده مش هزار

----------


## phoenix

أنا بصراحة مبحبش الجوز ده  ومش متابعو بس لأنو الأخ بوحة طلب رأيي فهو كالتالي : المجنون والله أعلم نازل لأنو جن زيادة عن اللزوم ووصل لمقاومة شهرية لازم تردو عن جنانو
شوي ( إزا بتلاحظ عامل دبل توب على الأربع ساعات )   ودمتم

----------


## bo7a

> أنا عاوز ألف سجارة للمعلم محمد صالح علشان يتحفنا عالآخر

  

> فين الجوزة يا معلمين علشان نمخمخ عالمجنون

  

> أنأنا بصراحة مبحبش الجوز ده ومش متابعو بس لأنو الأخ بوحة طلب رأيي فهو كالتالي : المجنون والله أعلم نازل لأنو جن زيادة عن اللزوم ووصل لمقاومة شهرية لازم تردو عن جنانو
> شوي ( إزا بتلاحظ عامل دبل توب على الأربع ساعات ) ودمتم

 الحشيش لعمك يا واد يا بليييييه وأحلي جوزه والرفاص يكون سالك يا ولللللله   رأيك على عيني وراسي يا كبير .. ووجهة نظر محترمة الله يبارك فيك   وان شاء الله كل المؤشرات بتؤكد كلامك وكلامي وكلام كل الناس اللي معانا   باذن الله الي الاهداف وبارك الله فيك

----------


## bo7a

> يامعلم بوحه الف مبروك على الصفقه وده مش هزار

 الله يبارك فيك يا ابو صلاح ... قول يارب وليك الحلاوة يا عمونا

----------


## phoenix

الله يوفق كل الشباب وخصوصاً يلي  already  بايعين هالمجنون

----------


## m.salah

> أنا عاوز ألف سجارة للمعلم محمد صالح علشان يتحفنا عالآخر

 بس انت جهز العصير الكوكتيل عقبال ما نجهز العده والمعلم بوحه يولع النار على قكره لو الخلاط مش شغال متتعبش نفسك ابعت الاناناس على الخاص 
ليلتك كلها مكاسب ان شاء الله  :Inlove:

----------


## هامور العين

مبارك يا معلم بوحه  
بداية كده  :Loly:  
صبح صبح

----------


## m.salah

وبعدين في اخبار ابو الاندال المهببه اللي تكسر اجدع ترند اخر خبر برضه سلبي 
السابق -2.% المتوقع 2.% الحالى -6.%
.

----------


## phoenix

> بس انت جهز العصير الكوكتيل عقبال ما نجهز العده والمعلم بوحه يولع النار على قكره لو الخلاط مش شغال متتعبش نفسك ابعت الاناناس على الخاص 
> ليلتك كلها مكاسب ان شاء الله

 صبح الصبح يامعلمين

----------


## bo7a

صباح الورد والأزهار .. صباح بالليل وبالنهار   يوم سعيد علي الجميع باذن الله وتمنياتي بالتوفيق   ارتفع السعر ليعيد اختبار الترند الصاعد المكسور وبالفعل كما توقعنا ارتد منه سريعا   وكون قمتين متتاليتين ليرسم بنفسه ترند هابط مؤقت على فريم الساعة   ننتظر الان كسر البايفوت ويكلي والذي سيهوي به الي مستويات دنيا يحقق أهدافنا في طريقه باذن الله   صبح صبح يا معلم انت وهو ..... اللي فطر ييجي يشرب الشاي معايا

----------


## هامور العين

انا فاطر

----------


## bo7a

> مبارك يا معلم بوحه  
> بداية كده  
> صبح صبح

 صباح العسل يا عسل   ان شاء الله احنا على بعد أمتار بسيطة من الهدف ومبروك عليك مقدماً   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> صبح الصبح يامعلمين

  :Drive1:  صباح القشطة يا فيتامين  :Drive1:

----------


## bo7a

يا أبو صلاح الواد اسماعيل ماحطش لقمة في بطنه من امبارح ولو سبناه كدا كمان ساعة هياكلني وياكل الناس اللي معانا  
اتصرفوا بسرعة

----------


## الفرعون

صبح صبح ياعم بوووووحة يا كبير المدبح كله 
شربت الشاي ولا لسة 
قولي ايه رايك في الدخول بعقد تاني ؟

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح ياعم بوووووحة يا كبير المدبح كله 
> شربت الشاي ولا لسة 
> قولي ايه رايك في الدخول بعقد تاني ؟

 صباح الفل يا ابو الفراعين ..... لسه يا حاج مستنيك نشربه سوا   انت داخل من كام ؟؟؟  وياريت لو تحافظ على عقود البيع زي ما هي ونستني الاهداف أفضل   لانه دلوقتي يا يكسر البايفوت ويكلي يا اما يرتد ويختبر البايفوت دايلي والترند الهابط   فالافضل نستني لحد ما يكسر ونحقق أهدافنا ونفتح عقود تانية يا قمر   صبح صبح

----------


## الفرعون

يا عم بوحة انا سوقت في دور العيال وخرجت بربح صغير من البيع فوق 247 
وهنتظر معاك الكسر وادخل معاك تاني ، بس قولي لو كسر ادخل من نقطة كام تقريبا  
أنا شاي خفيف سكر خفيف يا باشا بس اوعي يكون بارد 
صبح صبح يا ريس

----------


## bo7a

> يا عم بوحة انا سوقت في دور العيال وخرجت بربح صغير من البيع فوق 247 
> وهنتظر معاك الكسر وادخل معاك تاني ، بس قولي لو كسر ادخل من نقطة كام تقريبا  
> أنا شاي خفيف سكر خفيف يا باشا بس اوعي يكون بارد 
> صبح صبح يا ريس

 الشاي هيبرد يا عم ... بسرعة بقي   طالما خرجت استني بقي يكسر 246.30  والاغلاق تحتها أهم حاجة   وادخل شورت وخلي هدفك 245.50  ان شاء الله ويتحقق

----------


## Walaa Aldin

السلام عليكم جميعا ازيك يا بوحه وحشتني في الاجازة 
هانت فاضل شعرة و ينزل تحت ( وفاضلك زلطه و تطلع برة ) طبعا الجملة دي لحبيبنا مش ليك يا استاذ بوحه باذن الله تحقق اهدافنا عند 245.50 يا رب بالتوفيق في انتظار الفترة الامريكيه الدولار يقوى شوية و الحال يتعدل باذن الله

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم جميعا ازيك يا بوحه وحشتني في الاجازة 
> هانت فاضل شعرة و ينزل تحت ( وفاضلك زلطه و تطلع برة ) طبعا الجملة دي لحبيبنا مش ليك يا استاذ بوحه باذن الله تحقق اهدافنا عند 245.50 يا رب بالتوفيق في انتظار الفترة الامريكيه الدولار يقوى شوية و الحال يتعدل باذن الله

   اهلا اهلا بكبير حتتنا الغالي ... منورنا يا قمر وهانت باذن الله   وشك حلو علينا ان شاء الله وتتحقق الاهداف   تشرب ايه يا زعيم .. خيرات الله كلها موجودة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Walaa Aldin

اذ ممكن لاتيه و زود الكريمة حبتين و شكرا جزيلا

----------


## bo7a

> اذ ممكن لاتيه و زود الكريمة حبتين و شكرا جزيلا

 ولو اني مش عارف ايه البتاع دا ... بس الواد بليه يجيبهولك هوا   واد يا بليه .. معاك واحد ( ..... ) لعمك يا وله وفي ثواني يكون جاهز

----------


## Walaa Aldin

خلاص خلاص بلاش يا بوحه خليها نسكافيه اظن دا حبيبك اللي بتمخمخ بيه

----------


## bo7a

> خلاص خلاص بلاش يا بوحه خليها نسكافيه اظن دا حبيبك اللي بتمخمخ بيه

 احنا بنمخمخ بالكابتشينو .. الكابتشينو أه  انت فاهم بقي   :013:   نخليها كابتشينو ولا ايه   :Inlove:  هتلاقي الدنيا كلها وردي في وردي في وردي وعيشة تانية

----------


## Walaa Aldin

ماشي جميل ابعتلي قرش الكابيتشينو هههههههههه

----------


## bo7a

> ماشي جميل ابعتلي قرش الكابيتشينو هههههههههه

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  أحبك وانت فاهمني .... بس كدا اتفضحنا يا عم الحاج

----------


## Walaa Aldin

ههههههههههههههههههههه اعمل يا بوحه لازم نتفضح بالمنظر دا علشان ابينلك اني فاهمك يا حبي بس ولا يهمك انا اللي شجعني اني عارف انك ما بيهمكش عادي يعني

----------


## bo7a

> ههههههههههههههههههههه اعمل يا بوحه لازم نتفضح بالمنظر دا علشان ابينلك اني فاهمك يا حبي بس ولا يهمك انا اللي شجعني اني عارف انك ما بيهمكش عادي يعني

 لا ولا يهمك .. خد راحتك ع الاخر ..... أهم حاجة النخششة والفرفشة والنعنشة   ونتحبس بقي مش مشكلة يعني

----------


## dr_mamy2006

مرحبا بوحه احنا عملنها قهوة خلينا فى المفيد اصلى لصة صاحى من النوم الان  اه الجديد وصباحك ورد

----------


## dr_mamy2006

:Thumb: صباحك ورد ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> مرحبا بوحه احنا عملنها قهوة خلينا فى المفيد اصلى لصة صاحى من النوم الان  اه الجديد وصباحك ورد

 صباح الخير يا دكتور ..... خلاص نخليها قهوة ليك يا زعيم   وصباحك سكر ان شاء الله ويوم موفق يا باشا   عاوز رأيك يا باشا

----------


## m.salah

> يا أبو صلاح الواد اسماعيل ماحطش لقمة في بطنه من امبارح ولو سبناه كدا كمان ساعة هياكلني وياكل الناس اللي معانا  
> اتصرفوا بسرعة

 صباح الفل يامعلم بوحه 
مش انت في لندن خذه على اي عربية فول في واحد مشهور هناك اسمه الدونكي خده هناك خليه يرزع قدرة فول 
ابو الاندال طالع لحد 247 ونازل على طول ولا يهمك منه 
هو انت اهلاوي ولا زملكاوي 
اسبوع زيل الفل ان شاء الله

----------


## الفرعون

بوحة ما تقولي رأيك في اليورو دولا أصل داخل عليه بيع وشكله ناوي يشرخ فوق 
وعايز ولاد ابو اسماعيل ينزلوه هو كمان معلش هو بعيد عن موضوعك شوية   صبح صبح يا كبير المدبح

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الفل يامعلم بوحه 
> مش انت في لندن خذه على اي عربية فول في واحد مشهور هناك اسمه الدونكي خده هناك خليه يرزع قدرة فول 
> ابو الاندال طالع لحد 247 ونازل على طول ولا يهمك منه 
> هو انت اهلاوي ولا زملكاوي 
> اسبوع زيل الفل ان شاء الله

 يا ابو صلاح الواد كل دراعي اليمين ومفيش فول في المنطقة كلها   انا كمان شايف ان اخره في الصعود باذن الله 247.15  وبعدها جري علي الاهداف باذن الله   زملكاوي يا ابو صلاح وربنا يعدي الليلة دي علي خير   :Cloud9:

----------


## dr_mamy2006

بسم الله ما شاء الله بس اعتقد انه سوف يصل 247.90 الاول
مرة تانية واما ينكسر شوكوتة او نتفرج على شويه افلام رعب

----------


## bo7a

> بوحة ما تقولي رأيك في اليورو دولا أصل داخل عليه بيع وشكله ناوي يشرخ فوق 
> وعايز ولاد ابو اسماعيل ينزلوه هو كمان معلش هو بعيد عن موضوعك شوية   صبح صبح يا كبير المدبح

 صبح صبح يا ابو الفراعين   والله يا فرعون قلبي انا مش بشتغل غير مجنون بس ومتابع له بس هو وازواج الين   بس أنا هقولك وجهة نظري المتواضعة جدا يمكن صح ويمكن غلط   لو كسر 1.3610  هيركب صاروخ ... ولو ارتد منها هينزل كتير باذن الله   واخبار الدولار النهاردا ممكن تخليه ينزل لو جات ايجابية   بس ان شاء الله ينزل علشان يحقق هدفك يا ابو الفراعين يا متفرعن   معلش يا حاج ولاد ابو اسماعيل مجانين وما بيشتغلوش غير مع المجنون بس أحاول اشوفلك حد من ولاد حتتنا كدا ما تقلقش

----------


## bo7a

> بسم الله ما شاء الله بس اعتقد انه سوف يصل 247.90 الاول
> مرة تانية واما ينكسر شوكوتة او نتفرج على شويه افلام رعب

 وجهة نظر ممتازة وربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير يا دكتور   صبح

----------


## jedawy

ازيك يابوحة عامل ايه ياحبيبى انا متابع معاك لكن المجنون ابن المجنونة ساعات بيخلينى مليش نفس اكتب حاجة لكن ربنا يهده ويقع من فوق العمارة وينزل 500 دور مرة واحدة

----------


## bo7a

> ازيك يابوحة عامل ايه ياحبيبى انا متابع معاك لكن المجنون ابن المجنونة ساعات بيخلينى مليش نفس اكتب حاجة لكن ربنا يهده ويقع من فوق العمارة وينزل 500 دور مرة واحدة

 حبيب قلبي ازيك يا جدو .... الحمد لله بخير   معلش خلاص كلها ساعات يا حاج وهيقع الوقعة اللي مش هيقوم منها تاني   وهننزل فوقه ضرب كلنا لحد ما يموت   خليك فريش على طول وما تشيلش هم حاجة وبلاش تعكر دماغك   لا قدر الله خسران فكها وما تشيلش الدنيا فوق دماغك علشان ما تتعبش وتخسر أكتر   كسبان باذن الله يبقي فرفش وارقص واملي المنتدي ورد وبارفانات واغاني وسيبها ع الاخر   وانا يهمني التانية دي يا حبي وربنا ما يكتب علي حد فينا خسارة أبدا ونكون كلنا كسبانين   صباحك قشطة ويومك قشطة وان شاء الله هتبقي قشطة يا قشطة

----------


## عادل22

السلام عليكم
و الله يابوحة أنا  مابلعبش مع المجانين لأنهم  مدوئنى المر 
 بس بدخل على موضوعك علشان الواحد يفك عن  نفسو  شوية من ضغط السوق 
و ربنا  يفرفشك كمان و كمان و ينصرك على المجنون أبن المجانين  يارب
موفققققققققققققق  دائما

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم
> و الله يابوحة أنا مابلعبش مع المجانين لأنهم مدوئنى المر 
> بس بدخل على موضوعك علشان الواحد يفك عن نفسو شوية من ضغط السوق 
> و ربنا يفرفشك كمان و كمان و ينصرك على المجنون أبن المجانين يارب
> موفققققققققققققق دائما

 شرفتنا ونورتنا يا استاذ عادل وصباحك فل وياسمين يا كبير المعلمين ( بضم الميم الأولي )  ربنا يوفقك يا رب ويوفق الجميع وياريت كل ما تطل علينا نشوف مشاركة حلوة منك   وربنا يجعل ايامك كلها فريش وسعادة ومكاسب دايما . امين يارب العالمين   ولازم تشرب حاجة معانا .. مش ممكن تمشي من غير ما تشرب حاجة   صبح صبح يا زعيم

----------


## m.salah

وبعدين ياعم بوحه هو مش راضي يطلع 247 ويخلصنا ليه
اصل انا خلعت ب 90 نقطه على اساس انه هايرتد هو ناوي يخلع على تحت على طول ولا بيعمل حركات علشان يلتش ال90 نقطه تاني مني

----------


## medhat 2007

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ايه الاخبار انا شايف صاحبنا مش قادر يطلع و شكل بوحة كدا قاعدله عند 247.90 كل ما يقربلها يضربه ينزله تحت تانى 
ربنا معاك يا بوحة بتتعب و الله

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> ايه الاخبار انا شايف صاحبنا مش قادر يطلع و شكل بوحة كدا قاعدله عند 247.90 كل ما يقربلها يضربه ينزله تحت تانى 
> ربنا معاك يا بوحة بتتعب و الله

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   ازيك يا مدحت باشا .. ايه النور دا كله وفينك كدا اتاخرت النهاردا علينا ؟؟   ان شاء الله مش هيشوف الرقم دا بقي خلاص هو كدا جاب اخره ونازل نازل بقي   استناه بقي عند أهدافنا يا برنس  245.50  و  244.50  ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> وبعدين ياعم بوحه هو مش راضي يطلع 247 ويخلصنا ليه
> اصل انا خلعت ب 90 نقطه على اساس انه هايرتد هو ناوي يخلع على تحت على طول ولا بيعمل حركات علشان يلتش ال90 نقطه تاني مني

 خلاص يا ابو صلاح .. انا سمعت ان ولاد محروس الضبع داخلين شورت عليه من 246.50    وانت عارف ولاد الضبع بيعملوا ايه في السوق   خلاص يا حاج كدا بمشيئة الله مش طالع تاني دلوقتي خالص والي الاهداف بامر الله

----------


## bo7a

> الشاي هيبرد يا عم ... بسرعة بقي   طالما خرجت استني بقي يكسر 246.30 والاغلاق تحتها أهم حاجة    وادخل شورت وخلي هدفك 245.50 ان شاء الله ويتحقق

 دخلت يا ابو الفراعين ولا لسه ؟

----------


## m.salah

بعد خبر الدولار نقرر خذ بالك خبر الدولار مؤثر جدا

----------


## الفرعون

> دخلت يا ابو الفراعين ولا لسه ؟

  كنت نايم سمعت حد بيقول يا ابوالفراعين صحيت علي طول  :Yikes3:  
 دخلت خلاص يا معلم بوحة

----------


## phoenix

صبح صبح يامعلمين أما هالمجنون باين عليه طلع أعقل من غيرو
 وبرضو عندو شوية أصل ظلمنا الراجل

----------


## bo7a

> بعد خبر الدولار نقرر خذ بالك خبر الدولار مؤثر جدا

 الدولار دا أقذر عملة شفتها في حياتي   :Thmbdn:

----------


## bo7a

> كنت نايم سمعت حد بيقول يا ابوالفراعين صحيت علي طول  
> دخلت خلاص يا معلم بوحة

 معلش يا ابو الفراعين صحيناك من النوم  ....... صحصح معانا كدا يا برنس ونهارك فل   على بركة الله وان شاء الله تحقق الهدف باذن الله

----------


## m.salah

شوف بقى يامعلم بوحه هاقولك على انا شايفه وانتي تديني رأيك
على الشارت اليومي للمجنون والدولار ين تقدر ترسم 2ترند صاعد واحد منهم هيقابل المجنون عند 245.80 لو كسره يبقى على هدف اخونا جابر على طول 241
ايه رأيك في الكلام ده - يعني لو وصل ل 245.50 يبقى الطريق مفتوح امامه لحد منشية ناصر علشان العتبه برضه خساره فيه ده لازم يترقع العلقه في مكان يليق بيه

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح يامعلمين أما هالمجنون باين عليه طلع أعقل من غيرو
> وبرضو عندو شوية أصل ظلمنا الراجل

 صبح صبح يا حبيب قلبي   ان شاء الله يفضل عاقل وراسي كدا على طول .. وكسر البايفوت ويكلي أهو وخلاص الواد اسماعيل   مسكه من قفاه وخده جري علي قسم الهرم

----------


## bo7a

> شوف بقى يامعلم بوحه هاقولك على انا شايفه وانتي تديني رأيك
> على الشارت اليومي للمجنون والدولار ين تقدر ترسم 2ترند صاعد واحد منهم هيقابل المجنون عند 245.80 لو كسره يبقى على هدف اخونا جابر على طول 241
> ايه رأيك في الكلام ده - يعني لو وصل ل 245.50 يبقى الطريق مفتوح امامه لحد منشية ناصر علشان العتبه برضه خساره فيه ده لازم يترقع العلقه في مكان يليق بيه

 تمام يا ابو صلاح الله يبارك فيك   الشارت زي العسل وكلام زي الفل وبيأكد الكلام بتاعي كمان   أنا عاوزك تشوف الشارت بتاع فريم الدايلي في المشاركة دي   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showpost.php?p=363180&postcount=469  الواد اسماعيل مش لاقي فول يا ابو صلاح وعمال يهرش .... هو بقي مدمن ولا ايه   :Ohmy:

----------


## m.salah

> تمام يا ابو صلاح الله يبارك فيك   الشارت زي العسل وكلام زي الفل وبيأكد الكلام بتاعي كمان   أنا عاوزك تشوف الشارت بتاع فريم الدايلي في المشاركة دي   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showpost.php?p=363180&postcount=469   الواد اسماعيل مش لاقي فول يا ابو صلاح وعمال يهرش .... هو بقي مدمن ولا ايه

 ده كلام تمام
وبالنسبه لاسماعيل اتصرف يأخي وفطره بس اوعى تفطره باتي او كروسان ليفرقع فيك علشان ده انفجر مرتين قبل كده من سندوتش شاورمه لازم فول شوف اي اسطبل واشحت منهم شوية فول

----------


## medhat 2007

ايه يا رجالة فينكم انتوا زملكاوية و لا ايه عموما لو الباوند / ين مجنون فلاعبى الزمالك معتوهين 
همسة : انا زملكاوى محروق دمه بجد

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> ايه يا رجالة فينكم انتوا زملكاوية و لا ايه عموما لو الباوند / ين مجنون فلاعبى الزمالك معتوهين 
> همسة : انا زملكاوى محروق دمه بجد

 ليه تحرق دمك الزملك قدم مبارة العمر وانا اهلوى لكن انبهرت باداء الفرقين روعة
ولابد من احد يكسب 
تحياتى :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## bo7a

> ده كلام تمام
> وبالنسبه لاسماعيل اتصرف يأخي وفطره بس اوعى تفطره باتي او كروسان ليفرقع فيك علشان ده انفجر مرتين قبل كده من سندوتش شاورمه لازم فول شوف اي اسطبل واشحت منهم شوية فول

 مبروك الكاس يا ابو صلاح وهارد لك لكل زملكاوي  :Nono:

----------


## medhat 2007

يلا مش مشكلة خيرها فى غيرها 
المهم يا بوحة ايه الاخبار من وجهة نظرك دلوقتى انا شايفة مقدرش يخترق خط مقاومة على الفيبو و لا انت ايه رايك

----------


## bo7a

> ايه يا رجالة فينكم انتوا زملكاوية و لا ايه عموما لو الباوند / ين مجنون فلاعبى الزمالك معتوهين 
> همسة : انا زملكاوى محروق دمه بجد

 ولا يهمك يا مدحت باشا  ...  احنا بس مش عاوزين الغرور ياخدنا ع الفاضي   اه احنا كسبنا كام ماتش ورا بعض وعملنا نتايج ممتازة بنفس اللاعبين اللي كنا بنطالب بتسريحهم جميعا   يعني الراجل المحترم هنري ميشيل عمل ليهم شأن وقدر يرفع مستويات اللياقة عندهم   وأعطاهم ثقة غير طبيعية ودلوقتي بقينا نشوف روح الفانلة البيضاء في الملعب والاصرار والعزيمة   الحمد لله على كل حال ويكفي ان الاهلي كان بيلاحقنا بالتعادل وكنا المتصدرين طول الماتش   الموسم القادم أفضل باذن الله ورغم كمية الاحباط اللي عندي الا اني متفائل باذن الله بموسم بطولات جديد   معانا مدرب عبقري ولاعيبة مش موجود منها اتنين في مصر كلها ونقدرندعم بلاعيبة جديدة   ومعانا مجلس ادارة محترم وما بيبخلش على الفريق بحاجة   وباذن الله هنكون فريق قوي جدا ونقدر نحصد بطولات كتير المواسم القادمة  بجد ربنا مش رايد اننا نكسب ويمكن لأسباب كتير ما نعلمهاش بس الحمد لله على كل حال   أنا ضربت تعظيم سلام للحظ ... كمية نحس أنا ما شفتهاش في حياتي   ومش عاوزك تبقي يائس أو مستسلم .. بالعكس حب الزمالك جوانا مش هيمحيه أي خسارة أو أي إخفاق   وبفكرك بقول الله ولا *تيئسوا من روح* إنه *لا* ييئس من *روح الله* إلا القوم الكافرون  وأحب أهني وأبارك لكل جمهور الأهلي بالفوز بالكأس وكان ماتش ممتاز ومن أفضل ماتشات القمة في العشر سنوات الأخيرة   مدحت باشا ... ارفع رأسك فأنت زملكاوي

----------


## bo7a

> ليه تحرق دمك الزملك قدم مبارة العمر وانا اهلوى لكن انبهرت باداء الفرقين روعة
> ولابد من احد يكسب 
> تحياتى

 ألف مبروك يا دكتور وشكرا على روحك الطيبة الجميلة وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> يلا مش مشكلة خيرها فى غيرها 
> المهم يا بوحة ايه الاخبار من وجهة نظرك دلوقتى انا شايفة مقدرش يخترق خط مقاومة على الفيبو و لا انت ايه رايك

 شوف الشارت يا مدحت باشا

----------


## medhat 2007

تمام يا بوحة باشا ان شاء الله يتحقق الهدف قريب

----------


## dr_mamy2006

تكرم يعسل خليتا فى المهم تحليلك اه هذه اللحظة

----------


## m.salah

> مبروك الكاس يا ابو صلاح وهارد لك لكل زملكاوي

 شوف يامعلم بوحه انا هاجلك سر خطير الواد ابو الاندال اتصل بيه لما عرف انك زملكاوي وجلي انك رزعته كف صور ودانه وحلف لو الزمالك كسب الماتش انه هايوصل ل 296 وانت ما يردكش الخساره ياولد العم فكلمت خط باكات نادي الزمالك اصل كلهم من ولاد ابو اسماعيل وجلتهم يتحرق الاهلى على الزمالك هو يعني كأس العالم خليهم ياخدوه ده ال 50 نقطه احسن منه  
وصبح صبح ياعم الحاج :013:  :Idea:

----------


## bo7a

> شوف يامعلم بوحه انا هاجلك سر خطير الواد ابو الاندال اتصل بيه لما عرف انك زملكاوي وجلي انك رزعته كف صور ودانه وحلف لو الزمالك كسب الماتش انه هايوصل ل 296 وانت ما يردكش الخساره ياولد العم فكلمت خط باكات نادي الزمالك اصل كلهم من ولاد ابو اسماعيل وجلتهم يتحرق الاهلى على الزمالك هو يعني كأس العالم خليهم ياخدوه ده ال 50 نقطه احسن منه  
> وصبح صبح ياعم الحاج

 طيب وانت جاي تقول الموضوع دا دلوقتي يا ابو صلاح   طيب مش تقولي وقتها علشان كنت أروح أقول لعمرو زكي وجمال حمزة وشيكابالا ما يجيبوش الاجوان   وكنا خسرنا 4 / صفر علشان يوصل 240.00  .... يا راجل دا كلام برده ؟؟   بس أنا ولا 50 مليون نقطة يغنوني عن حبي للزمالك

----------


## medhat 2007

يا بوحة يا كبيرررررررررررررر
الزمالك مية مية و احرج الاهلوية

----------


## bo7a

> يا بوحة يا كبيرررررررررررررر
> الزمالك مية مية و احرج الاهلوية

 أحبك وانت متسلطن يا بن مدرسة الفن والهندسة

----------


## medhat 2007

ههههههههههههههههههههه
المهم صاحبنا فى عقل تام ربنا يديمه عليه 
ما هو مش هيبقى من كله

----------


## medhat 2007

بقولك يا بوحة فى سؤال محيرنى شوية 
هو انت مستخدمش استوب لوز فى صفقاتك

----------


## m.salah

> طيب وانت جاي تقول الموضوع دا دلوقتي يا ابو صلاح   طيب مش تقولي وقتها علشان كنت أروح أقول لعمرو زكي وجمال حمزة وشيكابالا ما يجيبوش الاجوان   وكنا خسرنا 4 / صفر علشان يوصل 240.00 .... يا راجل دا كلام برده ؟؟    بس أنا ولا 50 مليون نقطة يغنوني عن حبي للزمالك

 50 مليون نقطه ايه هي 100 نقطه تأخذها وتبيع ولا تقعد جنب الزمالك وتغني ظلموه وال100 نقطه جاهزين قلت ايه بايع واكلت الواد اسماعيل ولا لسه

----------


## bo7a

> بقولك يا بوحة فى سؤال محيرنى شوية

  

> هو انت مستخدمش استوب لوز فى صفقاتك

   بص يا حبي أنا هقولك حاجة   أولا : أبو الأندال مش نافع معاه أي حاجة غير الكلاسيك ( دعوم ومقاومات وترندات وفايبو وبايفوت )   والتأكيد بالمؤشرات أحيانا ... بس لما بيقوم في شره بقي ما بيحترمش أي حاجة وبيكسر ويدغدغ في الدنيا كلها   وما بيهموش دا واقف فين ولا مع مين ولا الكلام دا خالص   وممكن تكون حاطط استوب على بعد 200  نقطة والهدف على بعد 500  نقطة يطلع يضرب الاستوب   وينزل بعدها يحقق الهدف .... في الوقت دا مش هتقدر تعمل حاجة غير انك تقلع ملط وتجري في الشارع   لأنك هتبقي اتجننت رسمي زي حالاته وربنا ما يوريك الكلام دا يا حبي ... أخرتهم بتبقي وحشة أوي   ثانيا : أنا جربت استخدم استوب كتير معاه ورغم اختياري لنقط تعتبر نسبيا معقولة الا انها جميعا انضربت   وما بقيتش أتفائل بالاستوب كمان   فأنا من وجهة نظري الاستوب لازم جدا في كل الازواج ما عدا أبو الأندال   أهم حاجة الدخول من نقطة كويسة والمارجن اللي معاك يحمي صفقتك  ومش مشكلة الاستوب   وربنا ما يضربلنا استوب ابدا ونفضل دايما كسبانين

----------


## bo7a

> 50 مليون نقطه ايه هي 100 نقطه تأخذها وتبيع ولا تقعد جنب الزمالك وتغني ظلموه وال100 نقطه جاهزين قلت ايه بايع واكلت الواد اسماعيل ولا لسه

 ولا  100  نقطة دهب كمان ..... الزمالك لو بسكينة دبحي ... عمري ما أقول انه جرحني   اسماعيل اتصاحب على واحد برده من نفس النوعية دي في لندن وخده عند المعلم مايكل أبو دومه   وكلوا ب 30  جنية استرليني فول وفلافل

----------


## medhat 2007

هههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا باشا انا بصراحة مش عايز اقلع ملط هيبقى شكلى و حش اوى

----------


## bo7a

> هههههههههههههههه
> ماشى يا باشا انا بصراحة مش عايز اقلع ملط هيبقى شكلى و حش اوى

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هو مين اللي بيبقي شكله حلو أصلا لما بيقضيها سلبوتي ؟؟

----------


## الفرعون

صبح صبح ياعم بوحة يا سيد الناس كلهم .
حبيت أول ما أدخل أصبح عليك بس يا معلم علشان يبقي يومنا سكر زيك يا راجل يا سكر

----------


## m.salah

ايوه يامعلم بوحه انت صاحي للي بيحصل للمجنون الان

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح ياعم بوحة يا سيد الناس كلهم .
> حبيت أول ما أدخل أصبح عليك بس يا معلم علشان يبقي يومنا سكر زيك يا راجل يا سكر

 صباح الفل علي عيونك يا ابو الفراعين ..... صباحك سكر يا غالي يا بن الغاليين   يوم موفق باذن الله وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> ايوه يامعلم بوحه انت صاحي للي بيحصل للمجنون الان

 صباح الفل يا ابو صلاح ... متابع يا زعيم ربنا يهده بقي ويكسر   مش عارف أنا ايه التوتر والقلق اللي هو عامله لينا دا   بس أنا من رأيي كدا هو خلص بقي وأنهي مشواره الصعودي بمجرد كسر الترند الصاعد اللي كونه جديد   صعد وارتد من مستوي مقاومة 247.50 ورماه عند 246.00  واذا تكرر السيناريو المرة دي   هيكسر الترند الصاعد المؤقت والبايفوت ويكلي وطريقه أخضر ان شاء الله

----------


## Walaa Aldin

ازيك يا بوحه النهارده عايز اعصابك تبقى هاديه و تمام علشان اي عملة مرتبطه بالباوند الاسبوع دا مش هتاخد اتجاه الا بعد خبر الفائده و طبعا انت عارف الخبر دا بيعمل ايه مش محتاج احكيلك ربك المعين و باذن الله تعالى خير لا تقلق

----------


## bo7a

> ازيك يا بوحه النهارده عايز اعصابك تبقى هاديه و تمام علشان اي عملة مرتبطه بالباوند الاسبوع دا مش هتاخد اتجاه الا بعد خبر الفائده و طبعا انت عارف الخبر دا بيعمل ايه مش محتاج احكيلك ربك المعين و باذن الله تعالى خير لا تقلق

 الله يسلمك .. اخبارك ايه يا استاذنا  ؟   ان شاء الله كل خير بس انا عندي احساس كبير انه هيكون فيه حركة النهاردا شوية   وطبعا الكل في انتظار خبر الفايدة وربنا المعين   والله ما في حاجة تدعو للهدوء خالص حتي بعد خسارة الزمالك امبارح وانا من امبارح عمال أضرب كابتشينو علشان أنسي

----------


## Walaa Aldin

ههههههههه ما تضربش كابتشينو كتير علشان تعرف تضرب الندل اذا لا قدر الله طلع فوق 47 و خليك مفوق يا راجل مفيش حاجه تستاهل اهلي زمالك كله محصل بعضه المهم الروح الرياضيه و الروح الفوركسيه

----------


## m.salah

> صباح الفل يا ابو صلاح ... متابع يا زعيم ربنا يهده بقي ويكسر   مش عارف أنا ايه التوتر والقلق اللي هو عامله لينا دا   بس أنا من رأيي كدا هو خلص بقي وأنهي مشواره الصعودي بمجرد كسر الترند الصاعد اللي كونه جديد   صعد وارتد من مستوي مقاومة 247.50 ورماه عند 246.00 واذا تكرر السيناريو المرة دي    هيكسر الترند الصاعد المؤقت والبايفوت ويكلي وطريقه أخضر ان شاء الله

 انت عارف يابوحه انه بيتحرك حسب حركة الاخرين علشان كده هو مجنون وماشي زي العبيط ورا الدولار ين ولما الدولار ين يريح شويه يمشي ورا الاسترليني دولار - والدولار ين صاعد بنسبة 90% لانه فشل في كسر الترند اليومي - كذلك على شارت اليورو دولار يتم الان رمي اساسات قناه هابطه وهذا يدعم فكرة الصعود على الدولار ين ومن ثم على شارت المجنون

----------


## bo7a

> ههههههههه ما تضربش كابتشينو كتير علشان تعرف تضرب الندل اذا لا قدر الله طلع فوق 47 و خليك مفوق يا راجل مفيش حاجه تستاهل اهلي زمالك كله محصل بعضه المهم الروح الرياضيه و الروح الفوركسيه

 ههههههههههههههههههههه  لا يا باشا فهمتني غلط ... أنا أقصد الكابتشينو أبو رغوة   :012:   بس ان شاء الله مش هيصعد تاني بقي هو بس يكسرلنا 246.30  وان شاء الله على الاهداف جري   صبح صبح يا زعيم

----------


## bo7a

> انت عارف يابوحه انه بيتحرك حسب حركة الاخرين علشان كده هو مجنون وماشي زي العبيط ورا الدولار ين ولما الدولار ين يريح شويه يمشي ورا الاسترليني دولار - والدولار ين صاعد بنسبة 90% لانه فشل في كسر الترند اليومي - كذلك على شارت اليورو دولار يتم الان رمي اساسات قناه هابطه وهذا يدعم فكرة الصعود على الدولار ين ومن ثم على شارت المجنون

  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   تسلم يا ابو صلاح وربنا يجيب العواقب سليمة

----------


## medhat 2007



----------


## medhat 2007

ايه رايك فى الصورة دى يا معلم بوحة

----------


## bo7a

> 

 تسلم ايدك يا مدحت باشا   والله البتاع دا غلبني ع الاخر ....   بعد ما كسر الترند الهابط واختبره كام مرة دلوقتي نزل وقفل تحته والتزم بيه مؤقتاً   وكسر الترند الصاعد المتكون حديثاً .... والبايفوت ويكلي مبهدله ع الاخر   عموما لو طلع وكسر البايفوت دايلي هنلاقيه فوق 247.50  تاني   ولو أغلق تحت البايفوت ويكلي يبقي على الهدف على طول ان شاء الله

----------


## محترف الماكد

مساء  الورد  يا  معلم   
ما تديه  واحد  كبتشينو  وتئولوه  ((  امشي  اطلع  تحت  ))

----------


## bo7a

> مساء الورد يا معلم  
> ما تديه واحد كبتشينو وتئولوه (( امشي اطلع تحت ))

 القمر طالع بدري النهاردا بشري خير يا جماعة   مساء الفل يا سيد الكل   أنا لو اديتها واحد كابتشينو فعلا هيطلع مني كلام غريب جدا واحتمال أبو الأندال يسمع مني ويعمل حركات غريبة   ( أمشي أطلع تحت )   هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  والله جامدة دي  .. أنا ممكن اديها كابتشينو بس مش ممكن أقول لابو الاندال كدا .. انت عارف انه طيب وبيسمع الكلام   :012:

----------


## phoenix

انت فين يامعلمة أخبار أبو الأندال قصدي إبن الأصل معاكم ايه 
طمني أصلي مش متابعو

----------


## phoenix

وأبوصلاح فينو أصلو وحشني خالص

----------


## bo7a

> انت فين يامعلمة أخبار أبو الأندال قصدي إبن الأصل معاكم ايه 
> طمني أصلي مش متابعو

 صباح الورد من غير شوك ..... صباحك قشكة يا تاج الملوك   انت اللي فين يا ريس مش شايفيتك معانا كدا ... عاوزك تبقي مصبح على طول كدا   وتنورنا في الموضوع هنا دايما .... وبالنسبة لأبو الأندال بقي   :Thmbdn:   ربنا يجيب العواقب سليمة لأنه كدا اما يروح ل 247.60  وبعدها 248.10   أو يرتد ويكسر البايفوت دايلي إياك تنكسر رقبته     

> وأبوصلاح فينو أصلو وحشني خالص

 أبو صلاح بيحتفل بالكاس في مختار التتش ..... ههههههه أل تتش أل .. تتش من بقك يا راجل   زمانه جاي دلوقتي ما تقلقش عليه ...... اظهر وبان يا أبو صلاح

----------


## medhat 2007

ازيكوا يا رجالة عاملين ايه بقى ينفع كدا يا معلم بوحة اسيبكوا كام ساعة ارجع الاقى المنيل دا مبهدل الدنيا كدا 
عموما احنا معاه للاخر يا اما يعقل او يجننا و نجرى ملط فى الشارع 
هتبقى فضيحة

----------


## bo7a

> ازيكوا يا رجالة عاملين ايه بقى ينفع كدا يا معلم بوحة اسيبكوا كام ساعة ارجع الاقى المنيل دا مبهدل الدنيا كدا 
> عموما احنا معاه للاخر يا اما يعقل او يجننا و نجرى ملط فى الشارع 
> هتبقى فضيحة

 والله يا مدحت هو الجو بكره هيبقي حر وبالتالي ........... مكسوف أقول  :Wub:   بس ربنا يستر بقي ولو شمعة الساعة دي أغلقت تحت 246.88 تبقي حاجة فل خالص ومش هنملط ما تقلقش   إنما غير كدا ..... جهز بنطلون من غير أستك واستناني في رمسيس علشان نجري سوا

----------


## m.salah

صباح الفل على احلى شباب 
صباح الخيرات على احلى قيتامين ياعم شيل قفص الفاكهه وحطلنا شيشه حلوه كده علشان نعرف نركز والكابتشينو على المعلم بوحه صباحك فل ان شاء الله  
ايوه يامعلم بوحه انا طول النهار بأقنع المعلم الارموطي بأنه يدخل ويجيب الندل من قفاه علشان نخلص لانك انت والواد اسماعيل شكلكم يتروقوا نفسكم في لندن والعمليات كلها فاشله قلت مافيش غير الارموطي اللي هايحل الموضوع وهو عايز اذن منك ايه رأيك  
صباحكم فل يلا خلونا نسلي بعض علشان انا جالي اكتئاب من  السوق بحاله ولا زوج واحد تعرفله اتجاه كله ماشي بالعرض

----------


## phoenix

> صباح الورد من غير شوك ..... صباحك قشكة يا تاج الملوك   انت اللي فين يا ريس مش شايفيتك معانا كدا ... عاوزك تبقي مصبح على طول كدا   وتنورنا في الموضوع هنا دايما .... وبالنسبة لأبو الأندال بقي   ربنا يجيب العواقب سليمة لأنه كدا اما يروح ل 247.60 وبعدها 248.10   أو يرتد ويكسر البايفوت دايلي إياك تنكسر رقبته      أبو صلاح بيحتفل بالكاس في مختار التتش ..... ههههههه أل تتش أل .. تتش من بقك يا راجل    زمانه جاي دلوقتي ما تقلقش عليه ...... اظهر وبان يا أبو صلاح

 مين حبنا حبيناه وصار متاعنا متاعو        ومين كرهنا كرهناه يحرم علينا أجتماعو
فين الجوزة

----------


## m.salah

كل العملات بتتراجع امام الاسترالي الان علشان خبر الفائده انا هاخش اجيب حق الكابتشينو وراجع على طول

----------


## dr_mamy2006

بوحة الغالى ممكن هناك مفاجأت وهنرى 247:90
ولا اه رايك
سمعت انك انسحبت من المسابقة بعد التهديد اللى قلتهولك
على العموم يسعدنى وجودك بالمسابقه وخد المركز الاول وادينى 300$ امشى بهم نفسى انا لاغيتلك كل المتسابقين وانت لوحدك داخل المسابقة 
يس اوعى تطلع التانى
تحياتى

----------


## phoenix

> صباح الفل على احلى شباب 
> صباح الخيرات على احلى قيتامين ياعم شيل قفص الفاكهه وحطلنا شيشه حلوه كده علشان نعرف نركز والكابتشينو على المعلم بوحه صباحك فل ان شاء الله  
> ايوه يامعلم بوحه انا طول النهار بأقنع المعلم الارموطي بأنه يدخل ويجيب الندل من قفاه علشان نخلص لانك انت والواد اسماعيل شكلكم يتروقوا نفسكم في لندن والعمليات كلها فاشله قلت مافيش غير الارموطي اللي هايحل الموضوع وهو عايز اذن منك ايه رأيك  
> صباحكم فل يلا خلونا نسلي بعض علشان انا جالي اكتئاب من السوق بحاله ولا زوج واحد تعرفله اتجاه كله ماشي بالعرض

 ما شاء الله زي المارد يلي طلع من القمقم
حغيرلك الصورة طلباتك أوامر يا عم

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الفل على احلى شباب 
> صباح الخيرات على احلى قيتامين ياعم شيل قفص الفاكهه وحطلنا شيشه حلوه كده علشان نعرف نركز والكابتشينو على المعلم بوحه صباحك فل ان شاء الله  
> ايوه يامعلم بوحه انا طول النهار بأقنع المعلم الارموطي بأنه يدخل ويجيب الندل من قفاه علشان نخلص لانك انت والواد اسماعيل شكلكم يتروقوا نفسكم في لندن والعمليات كلها فاشله قلت مافيش غير الارموطي اللي هايحل الموضوع وهو عايز اذن منك ايه رأيك  
> صباحكم فل يلا خلونا نسلي بعض علشان انا جالي اكتئاب من السوق بحاله ولا زوج واحد تعرفله اتجاه كله ماشي بالعرض

 اسماعيل واقف في شارع 247.00  في العاصمة لندن وعمال أتصل بيه يقولي ما تقلقش مش هيعدي مني   بس أنا خايف الندل يخبي وشه بأي حاجة ويعدي واسماعيل انت عارف انه أهبل ممكن ما ياخدش باله منه   عموما يا ابو صلاح طالما انت كلمت الأرموطي توكل على الله وخليه ياخد عقد شورت معاه في شنطة بلاستيك   ويقف في شارع 247.50  لو عرف يخبط الندل كف يرجعه من هناك والعقد يتفعل من هناك وناخد 100  نقطة   على ما نشوف الواد اسماعيل هيعمل ايه ........... نهارك قشطة يا مريسة

----------


## bo7a

> بوحة الغالى ممكن هناك مفاجأت وهنرى 247:90
> ولا اه رايك
> سمعت انك انسحبت من المسابقة بعد التهديد اللى قلتهولك
> على العموم يسعدنى وجودك بالمسابقه وخد المركز الاول وادينى 300$ امشى بهم نفسى انا لاغيتلك كل المتسابقين وانت لوحدك داخل المسابقة 
> يس اوعى تطلع التانى
> تحياتى

 صباح الورد يا دكترة   لا يا عم أنا مش قد الحيتان اللي داخلين المسابقة .... وكل واحد داخل منشن على المركز الاول   واللي هتقلش معاه هياخد التاني أو التالت ...... وأنا أروح في أبو نكلة هههههههههههههههه  لا ان شاء الله هندخل يا باشا ..... بس أنا هنافس على الهبوط من أول أسبوع   هو انا هيبقي معايا أبو الأندال وهعرف أعمل اسكور أبدا .. طيب شوف بنفسك هو عامل فيا ايه من غير مسابقات   عاوزني أراهن عليه في مسابقة رسمية .... دا انا كدا ابقي اتجننت رسمي زي حالاته   أو ممكن بقي انسحب وأبعتلك رجالتي تحطهم على الدعوم والمقاومات كدا يظبطولك المسائل   وأخد 70  % من الجايزة  ( ظلل السطر دا من غير ما حد ياخد باله )

----------


## phoenix

لللأسف ملقيتش صور شيش  , بالنسبة للمجنون شكله متبهدل لأنو الين متبهدل 
مقابل الدولار , وحيعمل جهدو يختبرال247.50 مرة تاتية قبل مايتنيل على عينو,
أبو صلاح ملاقيش عندك شوية نسكافية سلف أصل الكابتشينو بيتعبلي معدتي

----------


## هامور العين

3:30am AUDInterest Rate Statement 
صبح صبح يامعلم بوحه 
حبيت اصبح 
و بعد ما يطيح صاحبنا نحن نخليك تتصرف معه

----------


## bo7a

مؤشر ثقة المستهلكين ... الخبر سلبي على الباوند وظهر تأثيره الان   المتوقع له كان سلبي والخبر جه أقل من المتوقع كمان .... خير اللهم اجعله خير

----------


## bo7a

> مين حبنا حبيناه وصار متاعنا متاعو ومين كرهنا كرهناه يحرم علينا أجتماعو
> فين الجوزة

 يا سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام   أحلي شيشة للمعلم .. ومعاك حجر زغلول دوبل مغمس يا واد يا بليه

----------


## bo7a

> كل العملات بتتراجع امام الاسترالي الان علشان خبر الفائده انا هاخش اجيب حق الكابتشينو وراجع على طول

 خليهم اتنين يا ابو صلاح وهحاسبك في سوق أوربا   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> 3:30am AUDInterest Rate Statement 
> صبح صبح يامعلم بوحه 
> حبيت اصبح 
> و بعد ما يطيح صاحبنا نحن نخليك تتصرف معه

 يا أهلا أهلا أهلا بنجم النجوم ... منور يا باشا   صباح الفل علي عيونك يا غالي  ......  ويومك سعيد باذن الله

----------


## m.salah

> لللأسف ملقيتش صور شيش , بالنسبة للمجنون شكله متبهدل لأنو الين متبهدل 
> مقابل الدولار , وحيعمل جهدو يختبرال247.50 مرة تاتية قبل مايتنيل على عينو,
> أبو صلاح ملاقيش عندك شوية نسكافية سلف أصل الكابتشينو بيتعبلي معدتي

 ايه ياعم ده رجع قفص الفاكهه اقولك شيشه تحطلي دراكولا ماهو كده عمر السوق ما هايتحرك :Wub:

----------


## m.salah

> خليهم اتنين يا ابو صلاح وهحاسبك في سوق أوربا

 من عنيه يامعلم بوحه دنتا خيرك معلم في القفص الصدري بس قلشت دي كمان الخبر طلع والحركه في الاتجاه الخطأ شكلها نوم :Yawn:  :Cloud9:

----------


## phoenix

> ايه ياعم ده رجع قفص الفاكهه اقولك شيشه تحطلي دراكولا ماهو كده عمر السوق ما هايتحرك

 باعتبار هالسوق مرعب وبيحرق يلي ما بينتبه قررت أعتمد هالصورة,
بعد إذن سعادتك يعني

----------


## bo7a

بعد اذنكوا يا شباب هستاذن علشان أدخل أنام شوية ...... شايفين عمال أتاوب إزاي  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:   نراكم في الثامنة صباحاً باذن الله واللي هيتأخر هنقفل عليه ومش هياخد نصيبه من الكابتشينو   تصبحوا على خير جميعاً وأحلام سعيدة  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:

----------


## m.salah

> باعتبار هالسوق مرعب وبيحرق يلي ما بينتبه قررت أعتمد هالصورة,
> بعد إذن سعادتك يعني

 لا خلاص حتى يمكن ابو الاندال يخاف وينزل او احنا نخاف ونطلعله  ومن جهة حرقة الدم والسكر والضغط  فانت اكبد عنك حق وربنا يسترها معانا جميعا  
ويومك كله مكاسب ان شاء الله سواء ابو الاندال طلع ولا نزل

----------


## bo7a

جهز الغدا يا ابو صلاح على ما أجيلك

----------


## m.salah

> جهز الغدا يا ابو صلاح على ما أجيلك

 الغدا جاهز يامعلم اغسل رجلك ويلا  :Inlove:

----------


## anood1

قربنا على شارع247.50 يا معلم بوحه ، هو الواد أسماعيل لسه مستنى و مفتح عينيه كويس عشان يخبط الندل خبطة تجيبوه الأرض؟؟؟؟ :Compress:  ولا حينام و يخليه يعدى لشارع 248.09؟ :Ohmy:

----------


## bo7a

> الغدا جاهز يامعلم اغسل رجلك ويلا

 ايه يا ابو صلاح الحاجات الغريبة اللي انت بتاكلها دي ؟؟   دا انت بقي بتعزمني ومش عاوزني أكل ..... ماشي  يا سيدي ..   الحق بقي ابعت الأرموطي علشان الواد اسماعيل شكله ناااااام  :Yawn:   وخليه يقف في الشارع اللي قلناله عليه 247.50  ومعاه عقد الشورت لو إرتد وقفل تحته بشمعة أربع ساعات   وقوله على موضوع الشموع دا أحسن يفتكرها شمعة عادية ويقعد مستني وينسي الشورت   وقوله برده على الشورت أحسن يفتكر انه شورت بحر ولا حاجة العالم دي أصلها غبية حبتين   معلش تعبتك معايا يا ابو صلاح ...... بس ربنا يجيب التعب دا بفايدة بقي   :013:

----------


## phoenix

ايه اللي بيحصل ده ايه اللي نا شايفو ده , ابن الأصل بيبقى ابن أصل
بوحههههههههه انت فين يا حبيبي

----------


## phoenix

والله بعرف المصريين كرماء متعزمو علينا صيادية ولقمة القاضي

----------


## medhat 2007

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ازيكوا يا رجالة و ايه الاخبار و الملل اللى فيه ابو الاندال دا قال و بيقوله عليه مجنون 
مجنون ايه دا خناقنا من اول الاسبوع لا عايز يطلع يكسر مقاومة و لا ينزل يكسر دعم بس شكله و الله اعلم محضرلنا مفاجاة ان شاء تكون فى صالحنا و يمكن دا الهدوء اللى بيسبق مش عارف ايه كدا العصفة باين 
المهم هو خبر الفايدة بكرة على الباوند الساعة كام بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة 
لحسن انا مش مركز فى موضوع الخبر دا و ربنا يستر 
و بعدين يا ابو صلاح انت و بوحة اللى ياكل لوحده لا قدر الله يعنى يزور  عموما يا رجالة لو الاهداف اتحققت ان شاء الله غدا بكرة عندى و هوريكوا الواجب على اصوله 
ادعوا انتوا بس

----------


## m.salah

ايوه يامعلم بوحه هو ده الموجود ملقتش كشري وزيزو نتانه قافل علشان عيد تحرير امريكا وشعبان بتاع السمين قلب هامبورجر علشان كيلو اللحمه بقى ب 12 بونت هتاكل بقه ولا ايه 
والارموطي بعتلي تقرير مفصل عن الاوضاع على الجبهه هايكون عندك بعد نصف ساعه

----------


## bo7a

> قربنا على شارع247.50 يا معلم بوحه ، هو الواد أسماعيل لسه مستنى و مفتح عينيه كويس عشان يخبط الندل خبطة تجيبوه الأرض؟؟؟؟

  

> ولا حينام و يخليه يعدى لشارع 248.09؟

 صباح الورد والياسمين ...... على عيونك الحلوين يا زعيم   هحكيلك أنا فيلم حلو كدا ..... بس ادخل إعمل شاي وركز معايا وقولي رأيك في السيناريو   طبعا انت عارف ان الأرموطي واقف في شارع 247.50 وعلى ما أبو الأندال يروحله هيكون نفسه اتقطع   والأرموطي ايده طرشة ( مجايب أبو صلاح بقي ) يعني لو اتمكن وخبطه رجل هينزل سابع أرض   عموما شوف الشارت فريم الساعة   السعر ماشي في قناة صاعدة بقاله أكتر من 30 ساعة وملتزم بيها تماماً ...   وهو دلوقتي قريب من الضلع العلوي لها ومعاها الترند الهابط باللون الأخضر يعني منطقة قوية اذا كسرها هيروح للأرموطي عند ( 247.50 الي 247.60 )   لو الأرموطي قدر يرده من هناك يبقي هينزل على الأقل من 100 : 120 نقطة زي ما ارتد منها قبل كدا   ندخل احنا شورت من هناك وبهدف 246.50 ونشوف هيتصرف ازاي مع البايفوت ويكلي   اخترق وكسر يبقي هينزل يحقق أهداف عقودنا المفتوحة ....   أما لو ماقدرش الأرموطي يرده .... يبقي هنشوف 248.10 وممكن 248.75  :Ohmy:  لا قدر الله   قوة المنطقة اللي فيها السعر هتحدد اتجاهه الفترة الجاية ولو لاحظ فيه مثلث محايد أضلاعه الترند الصاعد باللون الأحمر والترند الهابط باللون الأخضر   والسعر الان في منطقة حرجة .. كسر أحد الأضلاع يبقي هيطير في اتجاهه زي ما قلنا   نشوف فريم الأربع ساعات ... هنلاقي دايفرجنس على الاستوك والمومنتم مع تشبع الاستوك   اذا هبط السعر هيكسر الترند الصاعد والي أهداف بعيدة ان شاء الله   طيب نشوف فريم الدايلي ..... عندنا مثلث صاعد والسعر الان في منطقة مختنقة وبيقرر ينفجر فوق أو تحت   وعندنا دوبل توب محترم وعلى فريم زي الدايلي ان شاء الله يكون له مفعول جيد في هبوط السعر وكسر ضلع المثلث   عموما محطات الصعود لا قدر الله هتكون ( 247.50 >> 248.10 >> 248.75 >> بعد كدا حرام بقي  :Wub:  )  ومحطات الهبوط ان شاء الله ( 246.90 >> 246.30 >> 246.00 >> 244.25 )   نورت يا قمر وياريت نشوف مشاركاتك معانا دايما

----------


## bo7a

> ايه اللي بيحصل ده ايه اللي نا شايفو ده , ابن الأصل بيبقى ابن أصل
> بوحههههههههه انت فين يا حبيبي

  

> ايه والله بعرف المصريين كرماء متعزمو علينا صيادية ولقمة القاضي

 صباحك قشطة يا أبو الفيتامينات والمقويات كلها ....... صباحك وردي يا متغذي   أنا رهن اشارتك يا قمرنا ... موجود يا زعيم وصبح صبح   والله المصريين كرماء جدا ..... سيبك من الشغل اللي بيعمله أبو صلاح دا هو عاوز يقرفني علشان أنا مش باكل سمك   انت بس انوي تشرفنا وتنورنا في مصر وتشوف أحلي واجب باذن الله

----------


## phoenix

تسلم يا معلمة ( جاييلك قريباً ) بس نحل أزمة هالمجنون ، يا خوفي مع خبر
الفائدة بكرة تبع البريطاني يكسرالمقاومة الشهرية وخصوصاً أنو عامل مثلث
تصاعدي متل ما تفضلت، الأصول الواحد يحجز بلكون ويتفرج عالفيلم من فوق.
وصبح صبح يامعلمة  بس مقولتليش فين الجوزة بتاعت النهاردة ، الواد بليه
مش نافع النهارده باينه عاوزلو شوية فيتامينات

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> ازيكوا يا رجالة و ايه الاخبار و الملل اللى فيه ابو الاندال دا قال و بيقوله عليه مجنون 
> مجنون ايه دا خناقنا من اول الاسبوع لا عايز يطلع يكسر مقاومة و لا ينزل يكسر دعم بس شكله و الله اعلم محضرلنا مفاجاة ان شاء تكون فى صالحنا و يمكن دا الهدوء اللى بيسبق مش عارف ايه كدا العصفة باين 
> المهم هو خبر الفايدة بكرة على الباوند الساعة كام بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة 
> لحسن انا مش مركز فى موضوع الخبر دا و ربنا يستر 
> و بعدين يا ابو صلاح انت و بوحة اللى ياكل لوحده لا قدر الله يعنى يزور  عموما يا رجالة لو الاهداف اتحققت ان شاء الله غدا بكرة عندى و هوريكوا الواجب على اصوله 
> ادعوا انتوا بس

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   أهلا بالزعيم ........ كله بخير ان شاء الله   خلاص يا مدحت باشا .... هانت ان شاء الله واحنا صبرنا عليه كتير وان شاء الله مش بس هينفجر دا هيطق   ويطرطش دم على 244.00  و  241.00  علشان عمنا جابر ربنا يوفقه ويوفق الكل باذن الله   وبعدين انت كدا طمعت الأرموطي أكتر علشان ييجي يتغدي عندك   :012:   سااااااامع يا أرمط أفندي   والخبر باذن الله هيكون الساعة 2  الظهر ...... يعني تصلي الظهر وتيجي ترشق هنا معانا ان شاء الله   صبح صبح يا مدحت باشا .... وباذن الله الأهداف تتحقق وجهزلي غدوة بنت حلال كدا

----------


## anood1

أعلان الفائدة حيكون 2 الظهر بتوقيت مكة المكرمة انشاء الله  أيه التحليل الأبهه ده كله !!!!! :Thumb:   لا و سرعة الرد عجيب و الله أنت يا بوحه نخش ننام بقأه و الصباح رباح :Cloud9:  صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> ايوه يامعلم بوحه هو ده الموجود ملقتش كشري وزيزو نتانه قافل علشان عيد تحرير امريكا وشعبان بتاع السمين قلب هامبورجر علشان كيلو اللحمه بقى ب 12 بونت هتاكل بقه ولا ايه 
> والارموطي بعتلي تقرير مفصل عن الاوضاع على الجبهه هايكون عندك بعد نصف ساعه

 خلاص تعالي نروح ناكل لقمة عند الواد سيد مجاعة يعملنا كوارع على شوية فشش وطحال   حاجات من اللي بتهري المعدة دي .. وسيبك من الفيتنامينات مش هتعمل معانا الواجب   الأرموطي شكله وصل يا ابو صلاح   :Ohmy:  خليه بقي يفرش كدا ويقعد يضرب حجرين معسل وقرش حشيش يظبط دماغه   راجل صاحب مزاج وما نحرموش من أي حاجة

----------


## bo7a

> تسلم يا معلمة ( جاييلك قريباً ) بس نحل أزمة هالمجنون ، يا خوفي مع خبر
> الفائدة بكرة تبع البريطاني يكسرالمقاومة الشهرية وخصوصاً أنو عامل مثلث
> تصاعدي متل ما تفضلت، الأصول الواحد يحجز بلكون ويتفرج عالفيلم من فوق.
> وصبح صبح يامعلمة بس مقولتليش فين الجوزة بتاعت النهاردة ، الواد بليه
> مش نافع النهارده باينه عاوزلو شوية فيتامينات

 اديله فيتامين يا حاج ...... الواد هفتان فعلا   ان شاء الله الفايدة تفضل زي ماهي وأنا طالع معاك بلكون بس أول ما نشوف الخبر في صالحنا نقوم ناطين من فوق   وهاتك يا ضرب في أبو الأندال لحد ما يبان له صاحب   صبح صبح يا زعيم ومستنيك والله تنورنا في اي وقت ونشيلك فوق الراس ونحطك جوا العين

----------


## bo7a

> أعلان الفائدة حيكون 2 الظهر بتوقيت مكة المكرمة انشاء الله  أيه التحليل الأبهه ده كله !!!!!  لا و سرعة الرد عجيب و الله أنت يا بوحه نخش ننام بقأه و الصباح رباح صبح صبح

 تسلملي عيونك يا قمر ..... دا بس من زوقك   يللا تصبح على خير ولو فيه أي جديد هبعتلك الواد سعيد أزمات يصحيك   صبح صبح

----------


## phoenix

ايه سيبك من من الفيتامينات دي  , أأقولكو ايه احنا منشتغل بالبيضة والحجر
 أنا زعلت خلاص  , محدش يجيب سيرة الفيتامينات

----------


## dr_mamy2006

صباح الخير بوحة صحيت من النوم لقيت السوق نام لعل المانع خير

----------


## phoenix

يا دكتور الفيتامينات جايه بكرة وهي يلي حتحرك السوق

----------


## bo7a

> ايه سيبك من من الفيتامينات دي

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  لا والله انت اللي فهمتني غلط ....  بس عموما لو جربت أكله كوارع ولا أكله مسبكة على شوية فشش وطحال وفطير مشلتت   هتغير وجهة نظرك في الفيتامينات   :Cloud9:   بس انت شد حيلك وتعالي مصر وأنا أخليك تاكل أكله واحدة من دول هتحلف بيها طول عمرك

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الخير بوحة صحيت من النوم لقيت السوق نام لعل المانع خير

 صباحك نادي .... يا قشطة وزبادي   طيب يا سيدي انت قلتها بنفسك أهو ..... ازاي كبار المستثمرين يبقوا نايمين وعاوز السوق يتحرك  ؟؟  كل سنة وانت طيب بقي عيد الاستقلال النهاردا في أمريكا دا غير ان الناس اتسحبوا من السوق علشان خبر الفايدة   وربنا يجيب العواقب سليمة وتبقي الحركة بكره في صالحنا

----------


## fxaqaba

مال الورشة قلبت بالاخر جو بقالة... احنا حنشتغل وللا ناكل... ايه يا جماعة ... كل واحد ييجي الورشة متغدي وشبعان... ايه يا بوحة.. داخل توزع اللبن على الزنازين  :48 48:

----------


## bo7a

> مال الورشة قلبت بالاخر جو بقالة... احنا حنشتغل وللا ناكل... ايه يا جماعة ... كل واحد ييجي الورشة متغدي وشبعان... ايه يا بوحة.. داخل توزع اللبن على الزنازين

 روق بس يا معلم برعي   :Inlove:   الرجالة خلصوا شغل بدري النهاردا وقلنا نقعد ندردش شوية قبل ما ندخل ننام   وانت عارف ان الشغل بكره طحن واحنا غلابة يا بييييييه   :Doh:   صبــــــــــــــــــــح

----------


## phoenix

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  لا والله انت اللي فهمتني غلط ....  بس عموما لو جربت أكله كوارع ولا أكله مسبكة على شوية فشش وطحال وفطير مشلتت   هتغير وجهة نظرك في الفيتامينات    بس انت شد حيلك وتعالي مصر وأنا أخليك تاكل أكله واحدة من دول هتحلف بيها طول عمرك

 يا سيدي منتشرف بس التسبيكة متكونش تقيلة ، انت تشرفنا في الشام يا معلمة وأنا أدوقك الطبيخ عأصولو بس أنا خايف تخبطلك جوازة تانية عالمدام بعديها, ربنا
يجيب العواقب سليمة

----------


## bo7a

> يا سيدي منتشرف بس التسبيكة متكونش تقيلة ، انت تشرفنا في الشام يا معلمة وأنا أدوقك الطبيخ عأصولو بس أنا خايف تخبطلك جوازة تانية عالمدام بعديها, ربنا
> يجيب العواقب سليمة

 لا ما تقلقش أنا مطلق ..... قصدي أرمل ..... قصدي يعني عازب ما اتجوزتش لسه   واحنا نتشرف نناسب الشوام وناكل عندهم أحلي طبيخ   :012:

----------


## fxaqaba

> روق بس يا معلم برعي   الرجالة خلصوا شغل بدري النهاردا وقلنا نقعد ندردش شوية قبل ما ندخل ننام   وانت عارف ان الشغل بكره طحن واحنا غلابة يا بييييييه    صبــــــــــــــــــــح

 امرك يا معلم   :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:

----------


## هامور العين

صبح صبح على الناس العسل
خبر الفايدة متوقع اعلى ب 0.25 شو رايك؟؟؟  شو بنسوي اذا طلع اعلى 
و يظهر ان صاحبنا واقع واقع

----------


## phoenix

> مال الورشة قلبت بالاخر جو بقالة... احنا حنشتغل وللا ناكل... ايه يا جماعة ... كل واحد ييجي الورشة متغدي وشبعان... ايه يا بوحة.. داخل توزع اللبن على الزنازين

 هيك  بدل ما تعزمنا عل أكلة منسف أردني ولا مسخن فلسطيني
من هون لتطلع الفوائد. الشباب جوعانة وبحاجة لمزيد من الPIPs

----------


## m.salah

> خلاص تعالي نروح ناكل لقمة عند الواد سيد مجاعة يعملنا كوارع على شوية فشش وطحال   حاجات من اللي بتهري المعدة دي .. وسيبك من الفيتنامينات مش هتعمل معانا الواجب   الأرموطي شكله وصل يا ابو صلاح  خليه بقي يفرش كدا ويقعد يضرب حجرين معسل وقرش حشيش يظبط دماغه    راجل صاحب مزاج وما نحرموش من أي حاجة

 هو الواد الارموطي بعتلك صوره من التقرير ولا ايه وبعدين ده تقرير سري تنشره كده طيب شفره 
وانا هاضيف نقطه واحده 
كل ازواج الاسترليني بدأت تأخذ اوضاع دفاعيه استعدادا لاذاعة خبر الفائده وبالتالي فخطت الارموطي كالتالي
المجنون هاينزل النهارده حوالى 100 نقطه او اكثر ثم يبدأ في الارتفاع قبل الخبر ووقت اذاعة الخبر هاتطلع شمعه كبيره ممكن 50 نقطه ليموزين يعني الارموطي هايخطف الشمعه ويحطها في في في  :007:  عينه  ماشي ماشيها عينه ويبدأ الفرح

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح على الناس العسل

  

> خبر الفايدة متوقع اعلى ب 0.25 شو رايك؟؟؟ شو بنسوي اذا طلع اعلى  و يظهر ان صاحبنا واقع واقع

   صباح الفل والياسمين .. يا هامور العين   والله أنا مليش في التحليل الأساسي أوي بس على العموم ارتفاع الفايدة هيودينا لطرق مظلمة   وهنشوف أرقام فلكية زي ما حصل في شهر ابريل الماضي  تقريبا ...... ارتفعت الفايدة على الاسترليني   وشوف على الشارت هتلاقي أرقام فلكية .. وكانت أول مرة يكون الباوند باتنين دولار من حوالي 15 سنة   عموما لو تم رفع الفايدة فمش هتكون مفاجئة لينا بس هتكون ضربة قاضية الله يسترها   ولو ظلت الفايدة على ما هي دي اللي هتكون المفاجئة والهبوط أمام الين على الأقل 400  نقطة   ربنا يجيب العواقب سليمة وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> هو الواد الارموطي بعتلك صوره من التقرير ولا ايه وبعدين ده تقرير سري تنشره كده طيب شفره 
> وانا هاضيف نقطه واحده 
> كل ازواج الاسترليني بدأت تأخذ اوضاع دفاعيه استعدادا لاذاعة خبر الفائده وبالتالي فخطت الارموطي كالتالي
> المجنون هاينزل النهارده حوالى 100 نقطه او اكثر ثم يبدأ في الارتفاع قبل الخبر ووقت اذاعة الخبر هاتطلع شمعه كبيره ممكن 50 نقطه ليموزين يعني الارموطي هايخطف الشمعه ويحطها في في في  عينه ماشي ماشيها عينه ويبدأ الفرح

 الغريب ان فيه كتير جدا لسه متمسكين بعقود الشراء والخبر فاضل عليه 12  ساعة والدليل ان مفيش حالة تأهب كبيرة   والسعر بيواصل الصعود   عموما السيناريو بتاعك جميل اذا تم رفع الفايدة  .....  ولو ما ارتفع يبقي على الأهداف على طول ان شاء الله   وتبعت فاكس للأرموطي ينزل بقي علشان المصاريف والعيشة هناك غالية لحد ما نشوفله حتة قريبة هنا نلقحه فيها

----------


## phoenix

حبيبي المعلم بوحة ما دام المعلمين بيقولو حتترفع الفايدة يبقى حتترفع الفايدة
يبقى خلينا بلكون أحسن ولا عندك رأيي تاني ولا إيه العبارة بالظبط

----------


## bo7a

> حبيبي المعلم بوحة ما دام المعلمين بيقولو حتترفع الفايدة يبقى حتترفع الفايدة
> يبقى خلينا بلكون أحسن ولا عندك رأيي تاني

 الرأي رأيك والشوري شورتك يا أبو الفيتامينات   بلكون ان شاء الله لحد ما نشوف أخرتها  :Compress:

----------


## m.salah

> ايه سيبك من من الفيتامينات دي , أأقولكو ايه احنا منشتغل بالبيضة والحجر
> أنا زعلت خلاص , محدش يجيب سيرة الفيتامينات

 ايه ياعمنا مين اللي مستغني عن عمره بيزعلك هو مش شايف الصوره ولا ايه  :Inlove:

----------


## phoenix

ربنا يسترها معاك دنيا وآخرة ، بس أنا كنت عاوز أسألك سؤال خارج الوسط
الفني من زمان وخجلان ، البنوتة يلي أنت حاطط صورتها ما شاء الله عليها
تبقى مين؟ متقوليش بنت بوحة ولا أسماعيل

----------


## bo7a

> ربنا يسترها معاك دنيا وآخرة ، بس أنا كنت عاوز أسألك سؤال خارج الوسط
> الفني من زمان وخجلان ، البنوتة يلي أنت حاطط صورتها ما شاء الله عليها
> تبقى مين؟ متقوليش بنت بوحة ولا أسماعيل

 البنوتة الأمورة دي الله يبارك فيها وفي أهلها   من عائلة فرنسية مسلمة ..... كانوا في مظاهرة أيام منع الحجاب   وخرجت البنت مع أهلها في المظاهرة ولبست الحجاب وكانت كاتبه عليه   Stop French Hijab Ban

----------


## phoenix

> ايه ياعمنا مين اللي مستغني عن عمره بيزعلك هو مش شايف الصوره ولا ايه

 حبيبي يا ابو صلاح  حبيب الشعب انته

----------


## m.salah

> الغريب ان فيه كتير جدا لسه متمسكين بعقود الشراء والخبر فاضل عليه 12 ساعة والدليل ان مفيش حالة تأهب كبيرة   والسعر بيواصل الصعود   عموما السيناريو بتاعك جميل اذا تم رفع الفايدة ..... ولو ما ارتفع يبقي على الأهداف على طول ان شاء الله    وتبعت فاكس للأرموطي ينزل بقي علشان المصاريف والعيشة هناك غالية لحد ما نشوفله حتة قريبة هنا نلقحه فيها

 يابوحه ياحبيبي صدقني ولاحد بيعبره هو عبد للدولار ين والدولار ين خلاص هايخبط حالا في الترند اليومي الهابط وبالتالي انا متوقع نزوله وبالتالي نزول ابن المجنونه

----------


## bo7a

> يابوحه ياحبيبي صدقني ولاحد بيعبره هو عبد للدولار ين والدولار ين خلاص هايخبط حالا في الترند اليومي الهابط وبالتالي انا متوقع نزوله وبالتالي نزول ابن المجنونه

 يسمع منك ربنا يا ابو صلاح .... بس ممكن دي تكون نقطة انطلاق قوية للدولار ين وخاصة انه عمل قاع جديد على اليومي   وكسر المثلث المحايد على الساعة واعاد اختباره وقفل فوق الضلع المكسور  يعني ممكن يطير ......  بس أخبار الدولار بكره سيئة ومش هيقدر يصمد أمام الباوند لو تم رفع الفايدة والين لا حول له ولا قوة   عموما هنستني برده ونشوف ايه النظام ولو نزل ليك الحلاوة يا برنس

----------


## phoenix

> يابوحه ياحبيبي صدقني ولاحد بيعبره هو عبد للدولار ين والدولار ين خلاص هايخبط حالا في الترند اليومي الهابط وبالتالي انا متوقع نزوله وبالتالي نزول ابن المجنونه

 أتمنى يكون كلامك صحيح يا أبو صلاح علشان تعزمنا عالصيادية والكوارع ولقمة القاضي

----------


## m.salah

> أتمنى يكون كلامك صحيح يا أبو صلاح علشان تعزمنا عالصيادية والكوارع ولقمة القاضي

 اهم حاجه المجدوس عليك علشان الاكل مايحلاش الا بيه 
يومكم كله مكاسب ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

كل الناس اللي سألوا علي خط السير من الناحية الأساسية   دي من أفضل التحليلات الأساسية بخصوص رفع الفايدة على الاسترليني لأخونا خالد الله يبارك فيه   اتفضلوا   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showpost.php?p=365475&postcount=169

----------


## phoenix

> اهم حاجه المجدوس عليك علشان الاكل مايحلاش الا بيه 
> يومكم كله مكاسب ان شاء الله

 يا سسسسسسسسسسسسيدي مجدوس و شنكليش و فسيخ و مش ، بس المهم نكون
بالسيف سايد ومحدش يتورط ببيع المجنون الحين، الله يرزقنا جميعاً

----------


## m.salah

> يسمع منك ربنا يا ابو صلاح .... بس ممكن دي تكون نقطة انطلاق قوية للدولار ين وخاصة انه عمل قاع جديد على اليومي    وكسر المثلث المحايد على الساعة واعاد اختباره وقفل فوق الضلع المكسور يعني ممكن يطير ......  بس أخبار الدولار بكره سيئة ومش هيقدر يصمد أمام الباوند لو تم رفع الفايدة والين لا حول له ولا قوة    عموما هنستني برده ونشوف ايه النظام ولو نزل ليك الحلاوة يا برنس

 السيناريو ده ممكن يحدث في حال عدم زيادة الفائده لانه سيحدث هبوط للاسترليني امام كافة العملات يساوي الارتفاع الذي حدث وقت اذاعة خبر موافقة الاغلبيه على زيادة سعر الفائده 
اما سيناريو انحفاض سعر الين مقابل الدولار الهزيل وارتفاعه امام الاسترليني القوي المدعوم بزيادة سعر الفائده امر سيكون صعب لانه يعني على سبيل المثال ان الين الواحد يساوي نصف جرام فضه او جرام ذهب وهذا امر غير منطقي والله اعلم

----------


## phoenix

> السيناريو ده ممكن يحدث في حال عدم زيادة الفائده لانه سيحدث هبوط للاسترليني امام كافة العملات يساوي الارتفاع الذي حدث وقت اذاعة خبر موافقة الاغلبيه على زيادة سعر الفائده 
> اما سيناريو انحفاض سعر الين مقابل الدولار الهزيل وارتفاعه امام الاسترليني القوي المدعوم بزيادة سعر الفائده امر سيكون صعب لانه يعني على سبيل المثال ان الين الواحد يساوي نصف جرام فضه او جرام ذهب وهذا امر غير منطقي والله اعلم

 وانته برضو أستاذ ورئيس قسم

----------


## bo7a

> السيناريو ده ممكن يحدث في حال عدم زيادة الفائده لانه سيحدث هبوط للاسترليني امام كافة العملات يساوي الارتفاع الذي حدث وقت اذاعة خبر موافقة الاغلبيه على زيادة سعر الفائده 
> اما سيناريو انحفاض سعر الين مقابل الدولار الهزيل وارتفاعه امام الاسترليني القوي المدعوم بزيادة سعر الفائده امر سيكون صعب لانه يعني على سبيل المثال ان الين الواحد يساوي نصف جرام فضه او جرام ذهب وهذا امر غير منطقي والله اعلم

 تمام يا ابو صلاح الله يبارك فيك كلام عين العقل   بس عاوز أسالك سؤال   لو ارتفع أبو الأندال بكره ووصل 249.00 والباوند دولار وصل 2.0300 هيكون الدولار ين فين ؟؟   أنا اللي أقصده ان الدولار والين في خبر كان ولا حول لهم ولا قوة ورغم ذلك الدولار صاعد أمام الين  ولو قفل فوق 122.80 هيروح ل 123.30   وبدأ بالارتفاع تدريجيا أمام الباوند يمكن يكون خروج للمستثمرين من ازواج الباوند للخوف من الفايدة   والاستثمار بشراء الدولار علاوة على ارتفاعه امام الباوند لامتصاص خبر الفايدة قبل الصعود

----------


## m.salah

> يا سسسسسسسسسسسسيدي مجدوس و شنكليش و فسيخ و مش ، بس المهم نكون
> بالسيف سايد ومحدش يتورط ببيع المجنون الحين، الله يرزقنا جميعاً

 لابيع ولا شراء وحياتك ولو انت مش مدمن المجنون عندك الاسترالي نيوزلندي شراء بعد كسر الترند اليومي فرصه احسن من ميت مجنون والشارت عندك اما كسر الترند اليومي لفوق ويكون معاك 100 نقطه او كسر ترند 4 ساعات اللي باللون الاحمر لتحت ويكون معاك 60 نقطه 
طبعا بعد اذن المعلم بوحه

----------


## m.salah

> تمام يا ابو صلاح الله يبارك فيك كلام عين العقل   بس عاوز أسالك سؤال   لو ارتفع أبو الأندال بكره ووصل 249.00 والباوند دولار وصل 2.0300 هيكون الدولار ين فين ؟؟   أنا اللي أقصده ان الدولار والين في خبر كان ولا حول لهم ولا قوة ورغم ذلك الدولار صاعد أمام الين  ولو قفل فوق 122.80 هيروح ل 123.30   وبدأ بالارتفاع تدريجيا أمام الباوند يمكن يكون خروج للمستثمرين من ازواج الباوند للخوف من الفايدة    والاستثمار بشراء الدولار علاوة على ارتفاعه امام الباوند لامتصاص خبر الفايدة قبل الصعود

 الجوز دولار ين لساله 15 بونت على كسر الترند لاعلى والمجنون كسر دلوقت هانشوف اللي هايحصل المفروض الدولار ين يرتد من الترند وسنجد المجنون يرتد بعد الكسر

----------


## phoenix

> لابيع ولا شراء وحياتك ولو انت مش مدمن المجنون عندك الاسترالي نيوزلندي شراء بعد كسر الترند اليومي فرصه احسن من ميت مجنون والشارت عندك اما كسر الترند اليومي لفوق ويكون معاك 100 نقطه او كسر ترند 4 ساعات اللي باللون الاحمر لتحت ويكون معاك 60 نقطه 
> طبعا بعد اذن المعلم بوحه

 أبو صلاح العظيم هادا الزوج والله أعلم ناوي يطلع لفوق يختبر الدعم يلي كسرو تقريباً
بال 1.1050 بس أنا ضد أنو الواحد يتابع خمسين زوج بوقت واحد لأنو يعني مثلاً
الأوسترالي ليه أخبارو والنيوزيلندي ليه أخبارو ، و حنلحق على أيه ولا إيه.
وكمان يعني البايفوت الأسبوعي يوحي بأننا من أصحاب الملاييين ( الله يسمع منك)
ما بعرف شو بدي ضيف أكتر من هيك بس موفقين

----------


## bo7a

> الجوز دولار ين لساله 15 بونت على كسر الترند لاعلى والمجنون كسر دلوقت هانشوف اللي هايحصل المفروض الدولار ين يرتد من الترند وسنجد المجنون يرتد بعد الكسر

 شوف مدي الالتزام بالقناة والترند الصاعد وشوف مدي احترام السعر لمستوي 122.10   أعتقد بعد الإرتداد من دعم 122.10 والارتداد من الترند الصاعد وخط القناة السفلي وصعد بعدها 70  نقطة   هيختبر هنا مستوي 122.80  ولو كسرها هيروح ل 123.30  وبعدها 123.75   وممكن يكون الصعود زي ما قلتلك ... أو علشان أخبار الدولار السيئة بكره تنزل تصحح الصعود دا   وتختبر الدعم مرة تانية ويرجع للصعود مرة تانية لمستويات كبيرة

----------


## m.salah

> أبو صلاح العظيم هادا الزوج والله أعلم ناوي يطلع لفوق يختبر الدعم يلي كسرو تقريباً
> بال 1.1050 بس أنا ضد أنو الواحد يتابع خمسين زوج بوقت واحد لأنو يعني مثلاً
> الأوسترالي ليه أخبارو والنيوزيلندي ليه أخبارو ، و حنلحق على أيه ولا إيه.
> وكمان يعني البايفوت الأسبوعي يوحي بأننا من أصحاب الملاييين ( الله يسمع منك)
> ما بعرف شو بدي ضيف أكتر من هيك بس موفقين

 كلامك مضبوط وانا اخترت هذا الزوج لانه لا يوجد اي اخبار بخصوصه بكره في حين ان  غدا مليْ بأخبار الاسترليني واليورو والدولار ومعظمها لون احمر وبالتالي فأن حركة السوق غدا ستكون حركات انفعاليه بمعنى وعلى سبيل المثال قرار الفائده سيؤدي لارتفاع مؤقت للاسترليني امام كافة العملات ثم انتظار لاخبار اليورو ومن ثم رد فعل مؤقت انتظار لاخبار الدولار- طيب قي الوقت ده لا مانع من عمل اي مصلحه مع اي زوج خارج نظاق الاخبار اذا وجدنا فرصه جيده

----------


## m.salah

> شوف مدي الالتزام بالقناة والترند الصاعد وشوف مدي احترام السعر لمستوي 122.10   أعتقد بعد الإرتداد من دعم 122.10 والارتداد من الترند الصاعد وخط القناة السفلي وصعد بعدها 70 نقطة   هيختبر هنا مستوي 122.80 ولو كسرها هيروح ل 123.30 وبعدها 123.75   وممكن يكون الصعود زي ما قلتلك ... أو علشان أخبار الدولار السيئة بكره تنزل تصحح الصعود دا    وتختبر الدعم مرة تانية ويرجع للصعود مرة تانية لمستويات كبيرة

 نعم موجه صاعده زي الوحش بس طولت اوي  وان شاء الله تكسر رقبتها بكره

----------


## bo7a

> [center]  صباح الورد والياسمين ...... على عيونك الحلوين يا زعيم   هحكيلك أنا فيلم حلو كدا ..... بس ادخل إعمل شاي وركز معايا وقولي رأيك في السيناريو   طبعا انت عارف ان الأرموطي واقف في شارع 247.50 وعلى ما أبو الأندال يروحله هيكون نفسه اتقطع   والأرموطي ايده طرشة ( مجايب أبو صلاح بقي ) يعني لو اتمكن وخبطه رجل هينزل سابع أرض   عموما شوف الشارت فريم الساعة   السعر ماشي في قناة صاعدة بقاله أكتر من 30 ساعة وملتزم بيها تماماً ...   وهو دلوقتي قريب من الضلع العلوي لها ومعاها الترند الهابط باللون الأخضر يعني منطقة قوية اذا كسرها هيروح للأرموطي عند ( 247.50 الي 247.60 )   لو الأرموطي قدر يرده من هناك يبقي هينزل على الأقل من 100 : 120 نقطة زي ما ارتد منها قبل كدا   ندخل احنا شورت من هناك وبهدف 246.50 ونشوف هيتصرف ازاي مع البايفوت ويكلي   اخترق وكسر يبقي هينزل يحقق أهداف عقودنا المفتوحة ....   أما لو ماقدرش الأرموطي يرده .... يبقي هنشوف 248.10 وممكن 248.75  لا قدر الله   قوة المنطقة اللي فيها السعر هتحدد اتجاهه الفترة الجاية ولو لاحظ فيه مثلث محايد أضلاعه الترند الصاعد باللون الأحمر والترند الهابط باللون الأخضر   والسعر الان في منطقة حرجة .. كسر أحد الأضلاع يبقي هيطير في اتجاهه زي ما قلنا   نشوف فريم الأربع ساعات ... هنلاقي دايفرجنس على الاستوك والمومنتم مع تشبع الاستوك   اذا هبط السعر هيكسر الترند الصاعد والي أهداف بعيدة ان شاء الله   طيب نشوف فريم الدايلي ..... عندنا مثلث صاعد والسعر الان في منطقة مختنقة وبيقرر ينفجر فوق أو تحت   وعندنا دوبل توب محترم وعلى فريم زي الدايلي ان شاء الله يكون له مفعول جيد في هبوط السعر وكسر ضلع المثلث   عموما محطات الصعود لا قدر الله هتكون ( 247.50 >> 248.10 >> 248.75 >> بعد كدا حرام بقي  )  ومحطات الهبوط ان شاء الله ( 246.90 >> 246.30 >> 246.00 >> 244.25 )   نورت يا قمر وياريت نشوف مشاركاتك معانا دايما

 الحمد لله .... تم السيناريو المتوقه وبالفعل الأرموطي خبطه رجله وقعه على وشه وفعل عقد الشورت من 247.50   وفي الطريق للهدف ان شاء الله بعد كسر البايفوت دايلي وعند أول محطة للهبوط

----------


## ابوتركي الثبيتي

> الحمد لله .... تم السيناريو المتوقه وبالفعل الأرموطي خبطه رجله وقعه على وشه وفعل عقد الشورت من 247.50    وفي الطريق للهدف ان شاء الله بعد كسر البايفوت دايلي وعند أول محطة للهبوط

 صباحك عسل ياعسل  والف مبروك وين الناس معاد لك شوفه وحد شاى لعمك بوحه وصلحو بالتوفيق اخى بوحه

----------


## bo7a

> صباحك عسل ياعسل  والف مبروك وين الناس معاد لك شوفه وحد شاى لعمك بوحه وصلحو  بالتوفيق اخى بوحه

 ايه النور دا كله يا استاذنا والله مفتقدينك   الشاي علينا احنا يا زعيم ...... وكمان شوية شربات باذن الله   ونهارك سكر يا راجل يا سكر وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## m.salah

> الحمد لله .... تم السيناريو المتوقه وبالفعل الأرموطي خبطه رجله وقعه على وشه وفعل عقد الشورت من 247.50    وفي الطريق للهدف ان شاء الله بعد كسر البايفوت دايلي وعند أول محطة للهبوط

 صباح الجمال والمكاسب يامعلم بوحه انا مدخلتش التريد ده انا مريح مع الاسترالي نيوزلندي بعيد عن الاخبار والف مبروك عليك ايه رأيك ما تأخذ الكام نقطه دول وتريح شويه مع كباية نسكافيه وسيجارة كابتشينو

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> [center]  صباح الورد والياسمين ...... على عيونك الحلوين يا زعيم   هحكيلك أنا فيلم حلو كدا ..... بس ادخل إعمل شاي وركز معايا وقولي رأيك في السيناريو   طبعا انت عارف ان الأرموطي واقف في شارع 247.50 وعلى ما أبو الأندال يروحله هيكون نفسه اتقطع   والأرموطي ايده طرشة ( مجايب أبو صلاح بقي ) يعني لو اتمكن وخبطه رجل هينزل سابع أرض   عموما شوف الشارت فريم الساعة   السعر ماشي في قناة صاعدة بقاله أكتر من 30 ساعة وملتزم بيها تماماً ...   وهو دلوقتي قريب من الضلع العلوي لها ومعاها الترند الهابط باللون الأخضر يعني منطقة قوية اذا كسرها هيروح للأرموطي عند ( 247.50 الي 247.60 )   لو الأرموطي قدر يرده من هناك يبقي هينزل على الأقل من 100 : 120 نقطة زي ما ارتد منها قبل كدا   ندخل احنا شورت من هناك وبهدف 246.50 ونشوف هيتصرف ازاي مع البايفوت ويكلي   اخترق وكسر يبقي هينزل يحقق أهداف عقودنا المفتوحة ....   أما لو ماقدرش الأرموطي يرده .... يبقي هنشوف 248.10 وممكن 248.75  لا قدر الله   قوة المنطقة اللي فيها السعر هتحدد اتجاهه الفترة الجاية ولو لاحظ فيه مثلث محايد أضلاعه الترند الصاعد باللون الأحمر والترند الهابط باللون الأخضر   والسعر الان في منطقة حرجة .. كسر أحد الأضلاع يبقي هيطير في اتجاهه زي ما قلنا   نشوف فريم الأربع ساعات ... هنلاقي دايفرجنس على الاستوك والمومنتم مع تشبع الاستوك   اذا هبط السعر هيكسر الترند الصاعد والي أهداف بعيدة ان شاء الله   طيب نشوف فريم الدايلي ..... عندنا مثلث صاعد والسعر الان في منطقة مختنقة وبيقرر ينفجر فوق أو تحت   وعندنا دوبل توب محترم وعلى فريم زي الدايلي ان شاء الله يكون له مفعول جيد في هبوط السعر وكسر ضلع المثلث   عموما محطات الصعود لا قدر الله هتكون ( 247.50 >> 248.10 >> 248.75 >> بعد كدا حرام بقي  )  ومحطات الهبوط ان شاء الله ( 246.90 >> 246.30 >> 246.00 >> 244.25 )   نورت يا قمر وياريت نشوف مشاركاتك معانا دايما

 ما شاء الله ولا قوة الا بالله  ربنا يزدك من كرمه وعلمه وفضله ورزقه  وان شاء الله الى الاهداف يا عسل   ممتع ورائع من كل الجوانب يا معلم بوحة يا طيب  والله صاحبنا خرج كل الابداع عندك .. بيسمونه مجنون ليه .. انا مش عارف ؟؟؟  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:   وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

----------


## هامور العين

صبح صبح
خبطة معلم.........
بالتوفيق انشا الله

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الجمال والمكاسب يامعلم بوحه انا مدخلتش التريد ده انا مريح مع الاسترالي نيوزلندي بعيد عن الاخبار والف مبروك عليك ايه رأيك ما تأخذ الكام نقطه دول وتريح شويه مع كباية نسكافيه وسيجارة كابتشينو

 صباح الفل يا ابو صلاح   الصفقة دي لسه فيها خير يا ابو صلاح   أبو الأندال كسر الترند الصاعد على الاربع ساعات ودلوقتي الناس بتخرج من عقود الشراء قبل الخبر   يعني ممكن ينزل كمان شوية ..... عموما هستني شمعة الساعة دي تقفل ونشوف وضعنا ايه مع الصفقة   وهيوصل للهدف ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح
> خبطة معلم.........
> بالتوفيق انشا الله

 صباح العسل يا عسل وبالتوفيق ليك انت كمان ان شاء الله وللجميع

----------


## bo7a

> ما شاء الله ولا قوة الا بالله   ربنا يزدك من كرمه وعلمه وفضله ورزقه  وان شاء الله الى الاهداف يا عسل   ممتع ورائع من كل الجوانب يا معلم بوحة يا طيب  والله صاحبنا خرج كل الابداع عندك .. بيسمونه مجنون ليه .. انا مش عارف ؟؟؟   وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى  والله الموفق

 صباح النور يا جابر باشا .... الله يبارك فيك يا أحلي وأجمل أخ في الدنيا كلها   انت استاذنا وحبيبنا  ......  وربنا يباركلنا فيك ويوفقك أمين يا رب العالمين   وان شاء الله يسقط مغشياً عليه ويروح يحقق أهدافنا ونشوفه عند 240.00  ان شاء الله   دعواتك معانا يا طيب يا غالي ...........  وان شاء الله مكسب عالي

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> صباح النور يا جابر باشا .... الله يبارك فيك يا أحلي وأجمل أخ في الدنيا كلها   انت استاذنا وحبيبنا ...... وربنا يباركلنا فيك ويوفقك أمين يا رب العالمين   وان شاء الله يسقط مغشياً عليه ويروح يحقق أهدافنا ونشوفه عند 240.00 ان شاء الله    دعواتك معانا يا طيب يا غالي ........... وان شاء الله مكسب عالي

 باذن الله تعالى يا طيب  بس خد بالك رجالة الارموطي مستنين عند 242.68 وناوين على شر وممكن يؤخرونا شوية ... بس هنتغلب عليهم باذن الله ونأخذ صاحبنا من  240 - 239.90 ونطلع مع بعض يا عسل  والا معاك رائ ثاني يا معلم  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

----------


## أسامة أمين

> باذن الله تعالى يا طيب  بس خد بالك رجالة الارموطي مستنين عند 242.68 وناوين على شر وممكن يؤخرونا شوية ... بس هنتغلب عليهم باذن الله ونأخذ صاحبنا من 240 - 239.90 ونطلع مع بعض يا عسل  والا معاك رائ ثاني يا معلم  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

 بسم الله يعني في رايك يا معلمنا هو رايح نزول  بس ما نستطيع الجزم الا ادا خبر الفايدة اليوم للباوند سيء عشان هيك لا حد يدخل في اي صفقة للباوند  بانتظار خبر الفايدة  المتوقع ان يكون جيد للياوند  :Thmbdn:  :Thmbdn:  :Thmbdn:   ملحوظة : لو كان الخبر سيء للباوند حيسقط سقوط  حر  يعني لا 239.90تنفع ولا هم يحزنون لانه يروح يريح شوية عند 237.75   وبعدها لكل مقام مقال   تلميدكم يا سيدنا جابر ويا بوحة - ايش احوال اولاد البوسمعيل ما تقولي بدهم يدخلوا هدي المرة كمان  :Thmbdn: - بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## Walaa Aldin

> باذن الله تعالى يا طيب  بس خد بالك رجالة الارموطي مستنين عند 242.68 وناوين على شر وممكن يؤخرونا شوية ... بس هنتغلب عليهم باذن الله ونأخذ صاحبنا من 240 - 239.90 ونطلع مع بعض يا عسل  والا معاك رائ ثاني يا معلم  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته  
يا رب يا استاذ جابر يتحقق الهدف بس مش مطمئن من موضوع الفايده ربنا يستر و تعدي على خير  
و صباحك فل و بوحه انت لغاية دلوقتي قايم بالواجب و زياده انك مش سايبه يطلع فوق عايزنك تتك عليه شوية علشان نخلص بقى مش محتاج توصيه يعني المجنون مجنونك

----------


## m.salah

> صباح الفل يا ابو صلاح   الصفقة دي لسه فيها خير يا ابو صلاح   أبو الأندال كسر الترند الصاعد على الاربع ساعات ودلوقتي الناس بتخرج من عقود الشراء قبل الخبر   يعني ممكن ينزل كمان شوية ..... عموما هستني شمعة الساعة دي تقفل ونشوف وضعنا ايه مع الصفقة    وهيوصل للهدف ان شاء الله

 ايوه طبعا خليك معاه لاخره بس قبل الخبر اقفش الكام نقطه وسيبه يعلا الى 247.50 وانت عارف الارموطي هايعمل ايه بالشمعه دي

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته  
> يا رب يا استاذ جابر يتحقق الهدف بس مش مطمئن من موضوع الفايده ربنا يستر و تعدي على خير  
> و صباحك فل و بوحه انت لغاية دلوقتي قايم بالواجب و زياده انك مش سايبه يطلع فوق عايزنك تتك عليه شوية علشان نخلص بقى مش محتاج توصيه يعني المجنون مجنونك

 حط ببطنك بطيخة صيفي يا ولاء الدين يا طيب  لا فائدة ولا غيرها راح تمنع صاحبنا من تحقيق هدفه باذن الله تعالى  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

----------


## أسامة أمين

بالمناسبة يا شباب ايش رايكم في  usd chf   انا يظهر لي بدهم ينزلو لل 1.2080 ثم يعاود الصعود 1.2255 ايش رايك   انشاء الله يطلع خبر فايدة اليورو سيء علشان ما ياثر على الدولار مع باقي العملات  :Compress:  :Compress:

----------


## bo7a

> باذن الله تعالى يا طيب   بس خد بالك رجالة الارموطي مستنين عند 242.68 وناوين على شر وممكن يؤخرونا شوية ... بس هنتغلب عليهم باذن الله ونأخذ صاحبنا من 240 - 239.90 ونطلع مع بعض يا عسل  والا معاك رائ ثاني يا معلم  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

 استاذي وحبيبي جابر مفيش رأي بعد رأيك الجميل دا ...... الله يبارك فيك  أنا اللي عاوز أخد رأيك في الموضوع دا   على الدايلي مستوي 23.6 قوي جدا وشوف الارتداد منه كان قد ايه عنيف في المرة الأولي   والمرة الثانية كانت فيه حروب جامدة في المنطقة دي زي ما تكرمت وقولت   وكون قمة جديدة فوق 23.6 وارتد لمستوي 38.2 وعاود الصعود مرة تانية   طيب إيه رأيك يا زعيم نخرج بالعقود عند القمة بتاريخ 5 / 6 ولو نجح في كسرها واخترق 23.6   ندخل مرة تانية بعقود بيع وهدفنا 38.2 فيها رزق طيب .  لأنك زي ما تفضلت وقلت هتكون منطقة حروب وممكن بعد الهبوط لها لأكثر من 500  :Yikes3:  نقطة ما يقدرش يكسر   وهيبقي نفسه اتقطع واحتمال يرتد مرة تانية ويروح لمستويات 250.00   فأنا وجهة نظري المتواضعة جدا جدا شايف اننا نخرج بعقودنا من المنطقة دي ونريح دماغنا   ونتفرج على اللي هيحصل ... اذا ارتد نروح معاه لونج واذا كسر يبقي شورت لحد 38.2   عاوز رأيك يا زعيم ومعلش صدعتك معايا

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> بسم الله يعني في رايك يا معلمنا هو رايح نزول  بس ما نستطيع الجزم الا ادا خبر الفايدة اليوم للباوند سيء عشان هيك لا حد يدخل في اي صفقة للباوند بانتظار خبر الفايدة  المتوقع ان يكون جيد للياوند   ملحوظة : لو كان الخبر سيء للباوند حيسقط سقوط حر  يعني لا 239.90تنفع ولا هم يحزنون لانه يروح يريح شوية عند 237.75  وبعدها لكل مقام مقال   تلميدكم يا سيدنا جابر ويا بوحة - ايش احوال اولاد البوسمعيل ما تقولي بدهم يدخلوا هدي المرة كمان - بالتوفيق للجميع

 حبيبنا يا ابو صلاح بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير  كان الخبر سئ والا مش سئ رايح رايح ان شاء الله وباذنه عز وجل اصل صاحبنا بيلعب بالخطين يا باشا يا طيب  واصل حكاية 240 - 239.90 اصلها منطقة ملغمة يا يا دوب راح يحط رجليه عندها راح تقفزه لفوق والله عز وجل اعلى وأعلم  ومثل ما قلت يا طيب لكل حدث حديث  تحياتي وتقديري  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

----------


## dr_mamy2006

خبر الفايدة اليوم للباوند  الساعة كام لو سمحت بوحة

----------


## bo7a

> بسم الله يعني في رايك يا معلمنا هو رايح نزول  بس ما نستطيع الجزم الا ادا خبر الفايدة اليوم للباوند سيء عشان هيك لا حد يدخل في اي صفقة للباوند بانتظار خبر الفايدة  المتوقع ان يكون جيد للياوند   ملحوظة : لو كان الخبر سيء للباوند حيسقط سقوط حر  يعني لا 239.90تنفع ولا هم يحزنون لانه يروح يريح شوية عند 237.75  وبعدها لكل مقام مقال   تلميدكم يا سيدنا جابر ويا بوحة - ايش احوال اولاد البوسمعيل ما تقولي بدهم يدخلوا هدي المرة كمان - بالتوفيق للجميع

 صباح النور يا قمر ...... والله الموضوع نور بكل أحبابنا ومتجمعين عند النبي ان شاء الله سوا   أخونا جابر طمنك وقالك لاخبر ولا يحزنون هيمنعه من الهبوط ان شاء الله وان شاء الله على الاهداف   بس اللي حابب يدخل على أبو الأندال يستني شمعة الاربع ساعات يعني بعد الخبر بساعتين هيكون الطريق اتحدد   وكمان يبقي السوق امتص الخبر شوية وطريقه أخضر باذن الله   أولاد أبو اسماعيل والله عاملين الواجب والأرموطي الله يبارك فيه هو وأبو صلاح مش مخليينه يتنفس   المهم طمنا عليك انت ونهارك قشطة ومكاسب باذن الله

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته  
> يا رب يا استاذ جابر يتحقق الهدف بس مش مطمئن من موضوع الفايده ربنا يستر و تعدي على خير  
> و صباحك فل و بوحه انت لغاية دلوقتي قايم بالواجب و زياده انك مش سايبه يطلع فوق عايزنك تتك عليه شوية علشان نخلص بقى مش محتاج توصيه يعني المجنون مجنونك

 منور يا زعيم .... وشك ولا القمر ... ان شاء الله خير   ربنا يعيننا عليه وطول ماهو تحت 247.50  ان شاء الله نكون مطمنين وأرمط هناك عامل أحلي واجب   دا بقاله 10  أيام مش عارف يكسرها ...... ييجي النهاردا بقي ويكسرها ؟؟  مش ممكن نسمحله   :CEDP Stealer Animation30:   باذن الله القادم خير وأهدافنا جميعا هتتحقق وهنعمل فرح هنا والشربات عليا

----------


## bo7a

> حط ببطنك بطيخة صيفي يا ولاء الدين يا طيب  لا فائدة ولا غيرها راح تمنع صاحبنا من تحقيق هدفه باذن الله تعالى  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى  والله الموفق

  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:    الله يطمنك يا كبير حتتنا يا غالي ...... ومش محتاج عزومة بقي ...... الفرح عندنا ومحدش قدنا   وباذن الله على الأهداف على طووووووول

----------


## bo7a

> خبر الفايدة اليوم للباوند  الساعة كام لو سمحت بوحة

 أهلا أهلا يا دكتور ....... الخبر بعد 50  دقيقة ان شاء الله   وبالتوفيق يا غالي

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> استاذي وحبيبي جابر مفيش رأي بعد رأيك الجميل دا ...... الله يبارك فيك   أنا اللي عاوز أخد رأيك في الموضوع دا   على الدايلي مستوي 23.6 قوي جدا وشوف الارتداد منه كان قد ايه عنيف في المرة الأولي   والمرة الثانية كانت فيه حروب جامدة في المنطقة دي زي ما تكرمت وقولت   وكون قمة جديدة فوق 23.6 وارتد لمستوي 38.2 وعاود الصعود مرة تانية   طيب إيه رأيك يا زعيم نخرج بالعقود عند القمة بتاريخ 5 / 6 ولو نجح في كسرها واخترق 23.6   ندخل مرة تانية بعقود بيع وهدفنا 38.2 فيها رزق طيب .  لأنك زي ما تفضلت وقلت هتكون منطقة حروب وممكن بعد الهبوط لها لأكثر من 500  نقطة ما يقدرش يكسر   وهيبقي نفسه اتقطع واحتمال يرتد مرة تانية ويروح لمستويات 250.00   فأنا وجهة نظري المتواضعة جدا جدا شايف اننا نخرج بعقودنا من المنطقة دي ونريح دماغنا   ونتفرج على اللي هيحصل ... اذا ارتد نروح معاه لونج واذا كسر يبقي شورت لحد 38.2   عاوز رأيك يا زعيم ومعلش صدعتك معايا

 شوف يا بوحة يا حبيب قلبي  وجهة نظرك المتواضعة جدا جدا حلوة جدة جدا جدا  :Thumb:  :Thumb:   يعني اقفال عند 242.68 حلو ثم معاودة البيع من 243.90 ان شاء الله تعالى لهدف 241.80 ثم 240  كده يكون شغل مزبوط باذن الله تعالى  بالنسبة لاخوك جابر وانت تعرفه كويس دمه ثقيل وما عندوش ضغط خالص وراح يستنى هدفه عند 241.80  اعمل ايه يا بوحة الطبع غلب التطبع  يا ريت اعجبتك الفكرة يا عسل  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

----------


## bo7a

> شوف يا بوحة يا حبيب قلبي  وجهة نظرك المتواضعة جدا جدا حلوة جدة جدا جدا   يعني اقفال عند 242.68 حلو ثم معاودة البيع من 243.90 ان شاء الله تعالى لهدف 241.80 ثم 240  كده يكون شغل مزبوط باذن الله تعالى  بالنسبة لاخوك جابر وانت تعرفه كويس دمه ثقيل وما عندوش ضغط خالص وراح يستنى هدفه عند 241.80  اعمل ايه يا بوحة الطبع غلب التطبع  يا ريت اعجبتك الفكرة يا عسل  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى  والله الموفق

 بالعكس أنا أحترم وجهة نظرك جدا وأحترم فيك اصرارك وعزيمتك  وربنا يوفقك يا عم جابر وتخرج بأكبر المكاسب ان شاء الله والاصرار على المكسب ان شاء الله يتحقق   تحياتي يا كبير حتتنا يا غالي

----------


## dr_mamy2006

منور الحفلة

----------


## m.salah

يامعلم بوحه ابعت الواد اسماعيل عند 247.78 علشان لو زوغ من الارموطي يلاقي اسماعيل وقبل ما تبعته ياريت تفطره سمك وجمبري فسفور يعني

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> منور الحفلة

 الحفلة منورة باصحابها وبيكم بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله كل خير يا اطيب دكتور  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

----------


## bo7a

> يامعلم بوحه ابعت الواد اسماعيل عند 247.78 علشان لو زوغ من الارموطي يلاقي اسماعيل وقبل ما تبعته ياريت تفطره سمك وجمبري فسفور يعني

 طيب ايه رأيك نخليه يقف في شارع  248.10  علشان أبو الأندال ما يشوفوش ولما يوصل عنده   اسماعيل يتغابي عليه ويرزعه كف حيواني ينزله للأرموطي يتفاهم معاه عند  247.50   العيال دي قرفتني يا ابو صلاح أنا هبيع هدومي علشان أكلهم بس   :Doh:

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> يامعلم بوحه ابعت الواد اسماعيل عند 247.78 علشان لو زوغ من الارموطي يلاقي اسماعيل وقبل ما تبعته ياريت تفطره سمك وجمبري فسفور يعني

 راح يكسروا رجليه لو هوب ناحية 247.20 تاني والله عز وجل اعلى واعلم  تحياتي يا طيب  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

----------


## bo7a

> راح يكسروا رجليه لو هوب ناحية 247.20 تاني والله عز وجل اعلى واعلم   تحياتي يا طيب  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى  والله الموفق

 تمام الله يبارك فيك يا جابر باشا   بعد ما كسر الترند الصاعد على الاربع ساعات وكسر البايفوت دايلي أعتقد انه مش هيكمل صعود   بس أنا كلامي دا من الناحية الفنية بس ..... مش عارف لسه ايه هيكون تأثير خبر الفايدة   بالتوفيق يا غالي

----------


## bo7a

وكون ترند صاعد جديد باللون الأصفر عامل مثلث صاعد مع البايفوت دايلي   نشوف هيكسر ولا يخترق

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> تمام الله يبارك فيك يا جابر باشا   بعد ما كسر الترند الصاعد على الاربع ساعات وكسر البايفوت دايلي أعتقد انه مش هيكمل صعود   بس أنا كلامي دا من الناحية الفنية بس ..... مش عارف لسه ايه هيكون تأثير خبر الفايدة    بالتوفيق يا غالي

  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:   اقول يا معلم بوحة  طنش تعش خلي ابو اسماعيل بذاته يرتعش

----------


## bo7a

> اقول يا معلم بوحة   طنش تعش خلي ابو اسماعيل بذاته يرتعش

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  مطنشين ... مكبرين ..... منفضين ........ وللمكسب مستنيين

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه   مطنشين ... مكبرين ..... منفضين ........ وللمكسب مستنيين

 وكمان مش ناسيين لربنا الكريم العظيم حامدين شاكرين وعليه متوكلين

----------


## dr_mamy2006

ده الجمال ده السينما انهارده زحمة كله منتظر الضحيه وهى بتنحضر 
موفقين ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> وكمان مش ناسيين لربنا الكريم العظيم حامدين شاكرين وعليه متوكلين

 ونعم بالله   :Regular Smile:   اللهم إني أسألك مالاً وعلماً نافعا.. *و**ارزقنا رزقا* طيبا حلالا مباركا

----------


## bo7a

> ده الجمال ده السينما انهارده زحمة كله منتظر الضحيه وهى بتنحضر 
> موفقين ان شاء الله

 ههههههههههههه  انت عارف هو لو وقع هيحصل فيه ايه   وباذن الله العرض مستمر

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> ونعم بالله    اللهم إني أسألك مالاً وعلماً نافعا.. *و**ارزقنا رزقا* طيبا حلالا مباركا

 آمين اللهم آمين

----------


## jedawy

والله يابوحة انا بتوقع انهم مش هيرفعو الفايدة ولو رفعوها السوق هيتجاهلها احتمال كبير ان شاء الله

----------


## m.salah

> راح يكسروا رجليه لو هوب ناحية 247.20 تاني والله عز وجل اعلى واعلم  تحياتي يا طيب  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى  والله الموفق

 اخونا جابر صباح الفل هو بس الواد اسماعيل حالف يمسكه من ديله وكف الواد اسماعيل اجارك الله كبير فمحتاج ديل كبير على العموم خليك معانا النهارده والارموطي بنفسه هويصلك لحد البيت بعد الحفله 
يومك كله مكاسب ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> والله يابوحة انا بتوقع انهم مش هيرفعو الفايدة ولو رفعوها السوق هيتجاهلها احتمال كبير ان شاء الله

 ربنا يسمع منك ويستجيب لدعاءنا ان شاء الله   الهبوط قادم لا محالة .... بس نفسيات الناس بتتغير كل شوية علشان الاخبار اللي تسد النفس دي   ربنا يعديها على خير وان شاء الله الكل كسبان

----------


## medhat 2007

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ايه الاخبار يا رجالة هو الخبر طلع و لا لسه

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> ايه الاخبار يا رجالة هو الخبر طلع و لا لسه

 وعليكم السلام .... اهلا مدحت باشا   رفعوا الفايدة ربع نقطة   :Idea:   :Nono:

----------


## medhat 2007

الاجابة وصلت يا رجالة 
الحمد لله على كل شى

----------


## dr_mamy2006

واضح اصبحنا احنا الضحية

----------


## bo7a

> واضح اصبحنا احنا الضحية

 لا اله الا الله ..... متقولش كدا يا دكتور ان شاء الله مش هيقدر يكمل واخر الصعود هيكون 247.60   وهناك حبايبنا كتير هيعملوا الواجب وزيادة   سيبها لله  وخلي عندك شوية صبر

----------


## medhat 2007

طب هو من المتوقع ان يصل لكام تقريبا يا معلم بوحة

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> وعليكم السلام .... اهلا مدحت باشا    رفعوا الفايدة ربع نقطة

 يرفعوها ربع يرفعوها نص رايح للهدف باذن الله تعالى يعني رايح  ولا يهمك يا معلم بوحة  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:   وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

----------


## bo7a

بعد رفع البنك المركزي البريطاني للفايدة على الاسترليني بمقدار ربع نقطة لتصبح 5.75 %   توقعات بارتفاع الاسترليني أمام العملات وفعلا صعد 80  نقطة تقريبا من وقت اذاعة الخبر   السعر الان في منطقة لاختبار الترند المكسور ( الأحمر ) ويلاقي أيضا الترند الهابط ( الأخضر )   اذا نجح في الكسر وهو الاحتمال الأكبر هيصعد ل 247.60  >>>>>  248.10   واذا ارتد من هنا يبقي على الأهداف على طول ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> يرفعوها ربع يرفعوها نص رايح للهدف باذن الله تعالى يعني رايح  ولا يهمك يا معلم بوحة   وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى  والله الموفق

 الله يطمنك يا غالي وان شاء الله على الهدف على طول

----------


## medhat 2007

تمام يا اخ جابر و الموضوع كان متوقع يا رجالة و احنا عاملين حسابنا و كله خير ان شاء الله 
معاكوا للنهاية و بالتوفيق للجميع
و صبح صبح يا معلم بوحة

----------


## bo7a

يا أبو صلاااااااااح  
كلم أرمط وخليه يصحي شوية .... الواد هيعدي عليه دلوقتي وخليه يركز علشان يشوفه  
قوله يسخن كدا علشان يخبطه خبطة محترمة .... دا واكل النهاردا ب  120  جنية لوحده

----------


## m.salah

> يا أبو صلاااااااااح  
> كلم أرمط وخليه يصحي شوية .... الواد هيعدي عليه دلوقتي وخليه يركز علشان يشوفه  
> قوله يسخن كدا علشان يخبطه خبطة محترمة .... دا واكل النهاردا ب 120 جنية لوحده

 الارموطي بتعامل مع الموقف بكل شجاعه وشمعة نصف ساعه قفلت تحت 247.50 وسوف نوافيكم بأخبار الجبهه اول بأول ان شاء الله  
محمود ياسين
الرصاصة لاتزال في جيبي

----------


## bo7a

> الارموطي بتعامل مع الموقف بكل شجاعه وشمعة نصف ساعه قفلت تحت 247.50 وسوف نوافيكم بأخبار الجبهه اول بأول ان شاء الله  
> محمود ياسين
> الرصاصة لاتزال في جيبي

 سيادة اللواء أركان حرب  /  أبو صلاح   عاوزين تقرير مفصل عن الأوضاع وحالة الجنود عند الجبهة الشمالية بقيادة العقيد اسماعيل   واذا أغلقت شمعة الساعة تحت 247.50  نرجو ابلاغهم بالهجوم ومطاردة أبو الأندال وعدم الانتظار

----------


## هامور العين

كتيبت الهوامير جاهزه للانزال عند 247.50

----------


## m.salah

> سيادة اللواء أركان حرب / أبو صلاح   عاوزين تقرير مفصل عن الأوضاع وحالة الجنود عند الجبهة الشمالية بقيادة العقيد اسماعيل    واذا أغلقت شمعة الساعة تحت 247.50 نرجو ابلاغهم بالهجوم ومطاردة أبو الأندال وعدم الانتظار

 لقد تحركت قوات المدرعات الباسله بقياده اللواء اركان حرب اسماعيل لمساندة الارموطي والمعركه تدور راحاها عند 247.50 وسوف نوافيكم بمزيد من التفاصيل تباعا  
مع هذه الاغنيه
رايحين رايحين رايحين في ادنا سلاح راجعين راجعين رافعين رايات النصر  
مع تحيات الاداره العامه للشئون المعنويه

----------


## bo7a

> كتيبت الهوامير جاهزه للانزال عند 247.50

 نشكركم على حسن تعاونكم ودعمكم الدائم لنا   والي مزيد من الانتصارات باذن الله

----------


## bo7a

> لقد تحركت قوات المدرعات الباسله بقياده اللواء اركان حرب اسماعيل لمساندة الارموطي والمعركه تدور راحاها عند 247.50 وسوف نوافيكم بمزيد من التفاصيل تباعا  
> مع هذه الاغنيه
> رايحين رايحين رايحين في ادنا سلاح راجعين راجعين رافعين رايات النصر  
> مع تحيات الاداره العامه للشئون المعنويه

  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   خالص تمنياتنا بالنجاح والانتصار على العدوان الانجليزي   اليوم تشهد المنطقة استقلالا وانتصارا جديدا على العدو ..... فلنرفع رايات النصر

----------


## fxaqaba

افضل حارة للهجوم على ابو الاندال

----------


## medhat 2007

لقد اعلن بائعى الباوند/ ين حالة التعبئة العامة لمواجهة اى حالات تهور عند منطقة 247.50 و كانت قد حدثت بعض اعمال الشغب خلال الساعة الاخيرة مما ادى للارتفاع نوعا ما و لكن القوات استطاعت السيطرة على الموقف و الحالة فى طريقها للاستقرار

----------


## bo7a

> افضل حارة للهجوم على ابو الاندال

 سيادة العقيد  /  حمادة   نرجو عمل الاجراءات اللازمة وابلاغ المواطنين باخلاء المنطقة تماما استعدادا للضرب   عندنا عقد مفتوح من 247.50 وعاوزين نحافظ عليه ونوصله للهدف بأمان ودي مهمتك

----------


## bo7a

> لقد اعلن بائعى الباوند/ ين حالة التعبئة العامة لمواجهة اى حالات تهور عند منطقة 247.50 و كانت قد حدثت بعض اعمال الشغب خلال الساعة الاخيرة مما ادى للارتفاع نوعا ما و لكن القوات استطاعت السيطرة على الموقف و الحالة فى طريقها للاستقرار

 سيادة العميد / مدحت   معاك الخريطة وانت عارف الطرق دي كويس واتصرف

----------


## medhat 2007

و من ناحية اخرى توجه المعلم بوحة و اللواء اركان حرب ابو صلاح شخصيا لمنطقة الاحداث للاطمئنان على حالة العقود المفتوحة هناك و ادلوا بتصريح ملخصه انه لا يوجد قلق و من هذه الاحداث و طمئنوا الجماهير بسرعة السيطرة على الموقف 
هذا و تشير اخر الانباء بان حالة الشغب مرت بسلام و بدون اى خسائر فى الحسابات 
فقط ثلاثة حالات اغماء و قد تم معالجتهم و انا واحد منهم لسه فايق دلوقتى حالا

----------


## fxaqaba

الندل عاد ادراجه الى اعلى مستهدف الـ 247.50 واحنا عاملين كل ما في وسعنا انشالله.... تغطية جوية وارضية باذن الله

----------


## bo7a

> و
> فقط ثلاثة حالات اغماء و قد تم معالجتهم و انا واحد منهم لسه فايق دلوقتى حالا

 طب خد بقي علشان تفضل مغيبب معانا    :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:

----------


## bo7a

> الندل عاد ادراجه الى اعلى مستهدف الـ 247.50 واحنا عاملين كل ما في وسعنا انشالله.... تغطية جوية وارضية باذن الله

 أهم حاجة الضرب ما يطولش مخازن الحشيش والهيروين علشان كدا اقتصادنا هيدمر   أنا واثق فيك يا حماده وتوكل على الله

----------


## fxaqaba

> أهم حاجة الضرب ما يطولش مخازن الحشيش والهيروين علشان كدا اقتصادنا هيدمر    أنا واثق فيك يا حماده وتوكل على الله

 لا تخاف قنابل ذكية للندل بس...

----------


## phoenix

إ يه الأخبار يا معلمة  أحنا لسه بلكون ولا صف أول

----------


## bo7a

> إ يه الأخبار يا معلمة أحنا لسه بلكون ولا صف أول

 خلاص يا ابو الفيتامينات صف أول ودخلنا من 247.50   ومستنيين قواتنا تتحرك وتهجم

----------


## m.salah

جائنا البيان التالي 
ارسلت امريكا كتيبة قوات خاصه المسماه دولار ين في محاوله يائسه لدعم حليفها الكبير وتدور معركه شرسه بين الكتيبه العميله واللواء اسماعيل شرق بحيرة التمساح عند المنطقه الممتده من خط 247.59 شرقا الى 247,48 غربا  
وسوف نوافيكم بتطورات المعركه عند الساعه الخامسه

----------


## phoenix

يا خوفي كتيبة الإنزال متفتحش معاهم المظلات

----------


## bo7a

> جائنا البيان التالي 
> ارسلت امريكا كتيبة قوات خاصه المسماه دولار ين في محاوله يائسه لدعم حليفها الكبير وتدور معركه شرسه بين الكتيبه العميله واللواء اسماعيل شرق بحيرة التمساح عند المنطقه الممتده من خط 247.59 شرقا الى 247,48 غربا  
> وسوف نوافيكم بتطورات المعركه عند الساعه الخامسه

 تمام يا ابو صلاح مجهود متميز الله يبارك فيك   أنا شايف نجاح هايل للقوات في الدقائق الأخيرة قبل اغلاق شمعة الساعة والاربع ساعات   ونجحت القوات في اجبار العدو على التراجع تحت خط الترند الصاعد المكسور وباءت محاولات اختراقه بالفشل   تمنياتنا للقوات بدوام الانتصار وفي انتظار ساعة الحسم بعد أخبار الدولار الساعة الخامسة

----------


## bo7a

> يا خوفي كتيبة الإنزال متفتحش معاهم المظلات

 انت عملت ايه في المظلات يا فيتامين أفندي  .......   :Ohmy:   اتصرف معاه يا ابو صلاح ....   :012:

----------


## phoenix

الله يخليك كلو إلا سيادة اللواء ،  الخريطة العسكرية مرفقة

----------


## أسامة أمين

> بعد رفع البنك المركزي البريطاني للفايدة على الاسترليني بمقدار ربع نقطة لتصبح 5.75 %   توقعات بارتفاع الاسترليني أمام العملات وفعلا صعد 80 نقطة تقريبا من وقت اذاعة الخبر   السعر الان في منطقة لاختبار الترند المكسور ( الأحمر ) ويلاقي أيضا الترند الهابط ( الأخضر )   اذا نجح في الكسر وهو الاحتمال الأكبر هيصعد ل 247.60 >>>>> 248.10    واذا ارتد من هنا يبقي على الأهداف على طول ان شاء الله

   ممتاز اخي بوحة تحليل اكثر من رائع شوف حسب ما يظهر يلاحظ تشبع شراء  لكن الحدر وصفقة موفقة ويبدو لي انه سيصعط ليلمس 247.60 ثم يعود النزول الى اكثر من 80 نق والله اعلم

----------


## أسامة أمين

> بالمناسبة يا شباب ايش رايكم في usd chf  انا يظهر لي بدهم ينزلو لل 1.2080 ثم يعاود الصعود 1.2255 ايش رايك   انشاء الله يطلع خبر فايدة اليورو سيء علشان ما ياثر على الدولار مع باقي العملات

   الحمد لله طلع تحليلي صحيح ولله الحمد  آسف يا استاد بوحة  لا ادري ان كان مسموح بتحليل الفرنك دولار هون او لا  لكن الحمد لله نظرتي له طلعت صحيحة غير انه ارتد قبل .2080 بل عند .2100 والحمد لله من دخل عنده الى الان مكسب 65 نقطة بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ابو سلمى

اليكم  انباء الرابعة   والربع  بتوقيت  القاهرة::::: 
تحاول قوات الندل الانجليزي التقدم الى  النقطة  الحصينة مرة اخرى واختراقها    ولكن  
 قواتنا الباسلة تتصدى  لها  في اعنف قتال على الجبهة الشمالية  
  وتدور  الان مناوشات من نقطة  الى  نقطة   اثناء  اذاعة  البيان .....   اسمع  ازيز  
الطلقات تمر من فوق راسي    .....كر  وفر   هجوم  وتقهقر   ............  نحتاج  قوات  
مقاومة عند النقطة 247.80   في  حال استطاعت القوات المعادية اختراق المنطقة  
الحالية  ...........     من  قلب  المنطقة الملتهبة   كان   معكم  مراسل  قناة ولاد ابو اسماعيل الفضائية

----------


## bo7a

> ممتاز اخي بوحة تحليل اكثر من رائع شوف حسب ما يظهر يلاحظ تشبع شراء  لكن الحدر وصفقة موفقة ويبدو لي انه سيصعط ليلمس 247.60 ثم يعود النزول الى اكثر من 80 نق والله اعلم

   الله يبارك فيك .....  فعلا فيه تشبع كبير بس مع أبو الأندال معتقدش انه بيقتنع بحاجة اسمها تشبع   وممكن يكون المؤشر للاستوك فوق 80  أو  90  ويفضل فوقه يوم واتنين وتلاتة واسبوع كمان   بس عموما المنطقة اللي هو فيها الان صعبة جدا وصعب عليه يخترقها والارتداد من هنا محتمل كثيراً   ربنا يوفقك ويوفقنا جميعا يا زعيم

----------


## bo7a

> الحمد لله طلع تحليلي صحيح ولله الحمد  آسف يا استاد بوحة  لا ادري ان كان مسموح بتحليل الفرنك دولار هون او لا  لكن الحمد لله نظرتي له طلعت صحيحة غير انه ارتد قبل .2080 بل عند .2100 والحمد لله من دخل عنده الى الان مكسب 65 نقطة بالتوفيق للجميع

 حبيب قلبي ألف مبروك لك ويارب من نجاح الي نجاح ومن مكسب الي مكسب   انت مسموحلك تعمل أي حاجة دا البيت بيتك يا قمر ومسموح التحليل لأي حاجة حتي تحليل البول والبراز والدم   وأنا والله لو كنت متابع الفرنك لكنت ناقشتك فيه بس انت عارف أخوك الصغير حلاوة ملوش غير في الجنان   مبروك عليك يا باشا ويارب دايما بالتوفيق

----------


## bo7a

> الله يخليك كلو إلا سيادة اللواء ، الخريطة العسكرية مرفقة

 كلام سليم يا فيتامينو ......  شوف الشارت يا قمر وقولي رأيك

----------


## m.salah

> اليكم انباء الرابعة والربع بتوقيت القاهرة::::: 
> تحاول قوات الندل الانجليزي التقدم الى النقطة الحصينة مرة اخرى واختراقها ولكن  
> قواتنا الباسلة تتصدى لها في اعنف قتال على الجبهة الشمالية  
> وتدور الان مناوشات من نقطة الى نقطة اثناء اذاعة البيان ..... اسمع ازيز  
> الطلقات تمر من فوق راسي .....كر وفر هجوم وتقهقر ............ نحتاج قوات  
> مقاومة عند النقطة 247.80 في حال استطاعت القوات المعادية اختراق المنطقة  
> الحالية ........... من قلب المنطقة الملتهبة كان معكم مراسل قناة ولاد ابو اسماعيل الفضائية

 ايه الحلاوه دي يابو سلمى لا خليك معانا بقى والارموطي هايوصل كل الناس بعد المعركه ماهو الصبح لواء وباليل سواق ميكروباص

----------


## bo7a

> اليكم انباء الرابعة والربع بتوقيت القاهرة::::: 
> تحاول قوات الندل الانجليزي التقدم الى النقطة الحصينة مرة اخرى واختراقها ولكن  
> قواتنا الباسلة تتصدى لها في اعنف قتال على الجبهة الشمالية  
> وتدور الان مناوشات من نقطة الى نقطة اثناء اذاعة البيان ..... اسمع ازيز  
> الطلقات تمر من فوق راسي .....كر وفر هجوم وتقهقر ............ نحتاج قوات  
> مقاومة عند النقطة 247.80 في حال استطاعت القوات المعادية اختراق المنطقة  
> الحالية ........... من قلب المنطقة الملتهبة كان معكم مراسل قناة ولاد ابو اسماعيل الفضائية

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  مراسلنا  / أبو سلمي  ....... شكراً لك  ..  ونورتنا وكلامك فطسني من الضحك   بس احنا قواتنا بدأت في الانهيار . انت عارف الجو حر والعدو بيستخدم أسلحة متطورة   والجنود عندنا مات منهم كتير رغم نجاحهم في ابعاد العدو عن المنطقة العسكرية   طيب رأيك لو خلوا العدو ينزل تحت البايفوت دايلي واستقروا هناك ...  ننزل قواتنا وراهم  ؟؟   ولا نخليهم فوق 247.50  يمكن يرجعوا للنقطة دي تاني ؟؟؟؟   نهارك قشطة يا سيادة العميد وحرب موفقة باذن الله ههههههههه

----------


## Nader87

شوف يا بوحة......................... 
الدولار ين 90 % مش رح يقدر يتجاوز ال 122.90 و حيرتد عنها بقوة لل 122.20 بالفترة الاسيوية..............   و الاسترليني دولار بيدو انه بمرحلة هبوط بعد خيبة امل السوق من رفع مفاجئ 0.50%.......... 
و فنيا.............   الاسترليني ما قدر يتجاوز ال 247.60................ 
فانا اتوقع والله اعلم وصول السعر الى 246 والله اعلم....................

----------


## bo7a

> شوف يا بوحة......................... 
> الدولار ين 90 % مش رح يقدر يتجاوز ال 122.90 و حيرتد عنها بقوة لل 122.20 بالفترة الاسيوية..............   و الاسترليني دولار بيدو انه بمرحلة هبوط بعد خيبة امل السوق من رفع مفاجئ 0.50%.......... 
> و فنيا.............   الاسترليني ما قدر يتجاوز ال 247.60................ 
> فانا اتوقع والله اعلم وصول السعر الى 246 والله اعلم....................

 حبيب قلبي نادر باشا   نورتنا بوجودك ونورت علينا برأيك ... الله يبارك فيك يا غالي   أنا كمان مصمم على ان منطقة 247.60  منطقة شرسة جدا وصعب اختراقها   والهبوط هيكون من هنا باذن الله الي أهداف عقودنا   الله يبارك فيك ويزيدك من علمه وفضله يا غالي ........ وياريت تتابع معانا بأراءك الجميلة دي يا نادر باشا   تحياتي وصبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

طيب يا عم بوحة وين البتاعة تعت البتاع عشان نشترك معكم في  البتاع ده
وجهة نظر موفقة با ذن الله

----------


## ابو سلمى

> ايه الحلاوه دي يابو سلمى لا خليك معانا بقى والارموطي هايوصل كل الناس بعد المعركه ماهو الصبح لواء وباليل سواق ميكروباص

 الله يجبر بخاطرك  يا سيادة اللواء ابو صلاح :Thumb:     كلامك   ده  بيرفع من روحنا المعنوية  
   على  جبهة القتال   .............  اخوك مراسل  غلبان    فخري  حب  ينتقم  مني   بعتني  
 على  الجبهة الشمالية

----------


## bo7a

> طيب يا عم بوحة وين البتاعة تعت البتاع عشان نشترك معكم في البتاع ده
> وجهة نظر موفقة با ذن الله

 يا أهلا أهلا أهلا  بالزعيم ..... منور يا قمرنا .. وانت تشترك علي طول من غير بتاع   دا شرف لينا وجودك وسطنا يا غالي ........ وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> يا أهلا أهلا أهلا بالزعيم ..... منور يا قمرنا .. وانت تشترك علي طول من غير بتاع    دا شرف لينا وجودك وسطنا يا غالي ........ وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

 والله يا غالي صفقتين علي الدولار طلعن من راسي وربنا يستر 
المجنون ماشي الي الان صح

----------


## ابو سلمى

اليكم بيان الساعة  الخامسة 
  قامت  قواتنا الباسلة   بصد الهجوم المعادي والتقدم الى النقطة 247.20   وهي تقاتل بشراسة 
   ومن  الواضح ان العدو   قد  لاقى   دعما  هنا   ومع  هذا  تحاول قواتنا " البطلة " 
 المحافظة  على  مواقعها المتقدمة   املا  في  الوصول الى  نقطة اللقاء   مع الفيلق الخامس 
 الصديق عند   النقطة 246.50    لتوحيد الجهود وشن هجوما شاملا لدحر فلول العدو 
   وكسب  مواقع متقدمة .................. من  قلب  الاحداث كان  معكم مراسل  قناة  ولاد  ابو  اسماعين الفضائية

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> اليكم بيان الساعة الخامسة 
> قامت قواتنا الباسلة بصد الهجوم المعادي والتقدم الى النقطة 247.20 وهي تقاتل بشراسة 
> ومن الواضح ان العدو قد لاقى دعما هنا ومع هذا تحاول قواتنا " البطلة " 
> المحافظة على مواقعها المتقدمة املا في الوصول الى نقطة اللقاء مع الفيلق الخامس 
> الصديق عند النقطة 246.50 لتوحيد الجهود وشن هجوما شاملا لدحر فلول العدو 
> وكسب مواقع متقدمة .................. من قلب الاحداث كان معكم مراسل قناة ولاد ابو اسماعين الفضائية

 يبدو ان العائق سيكون 247ز00 والله اعلم ومنها متجه الي 246.50 باذن الله اذا قدر انه يكسر بس مشكلتنا الدخول في السوق الاسيوي ممكن تكون هناك ارتدادت

----------


## phoenix

If there is a doubt , traders are out

----------


## bo7a

> اليكم بيان الساعة الخامسة 
> قامت قواتنا الباسلة بصد الهجوم المعادي والتقدم الى النقطة 247.20 وهي تقاتل بشراسة 
> ومن الواضح ان العدو قد لاقى دعما هنا ومع هذا تحاول قواتنا " البطلة " 
> المحافظة على مواقعها المتقدمة املا في الوصول الى نقطة اللقاء مع الفيلق الخامس 
> الصديق عند النقطة 246.50 لتوحيد الجهود وشن هجوما شاملا لدحر فلول العدو 
> وكسب مواقع متقدمة .................. من قلب الاحداث كان معكم مراسل قناة ولاد ابو اسماعين الفضائية

 مراسلنا من قناة ولاد أبو اسماعيل  /  أبو سلمي   نشكركم على جهدكم المبذول والتضحية في سبيل القضاء على أبو الأندال   ياريت تبلغ قوات أرمط بالنزول للساحة لو استقر العدو تحت 247.10  بعد اغلاق الشمعة الحالية   وبكدا يكون عندنا جبهة قوية في منطقة 247.50  والجبهة الثانية بقيادة أرمط عند 247.10  لصد أي هجمات   تحياتنا يا زعيم وبالتوفيق ..... وحاسب الصاروخ اللي معدي من فوق راسك دا  :Ohmy:

----------


## أسامة أمين

ليش تدكر السوق الاسيوي هو اسوأ سوق ركود تدبدب ارتدادات خلبطة للتوقعات

----------


## bo7a

> يبدو ان العائق سيكون 247ز00 والله اعلم ومنها متجه الي 246.50 باذن الله اذا قدر انه يكسر بس مشكلتنا الدخول في السوق الاسيوي ممكن تكون هناك ارتدادت

 باذن الله زي ما تفضلت وقلت اذا نجح في كسر المنطقة دي هيروح ل 246.50 وهيبقي فيه مناوشات هناك   مع قوات البايفوت ويكلي الانجليزية ...... اذا نجح في اختراقها هيروح لأهداف بعيدة   ولكن أعتقد في الفترة الاسيوية هيكمل هبوط   سيادة العميد ممكن نتشرف باسمك علشان نعمل لحضرتك الكارنية  :Regular Smile:

----------


## m.salah

نبأ هام
استطاعت قواتنا الباسله بقياده العميد اسماعيل واللواء الارموطي اقتحام كافة نقاط العدو الحصينه على طول خط المواجهه وتم تأمين المعابر من نقطه 247.59 شرقا الى 247.48 غربا والان تدور بعض المناوشات عند منطقة بايفوت 23  
والان مع هذه الاغنيه
خلي السلاح صاحي صاحي لو نامت الدنيا صحيت مع سلاحي سلاحي في اديه نهار وليل صاحي ينادي ياثوار عدونا غدار وابن كلب

----------


## أسامة أمين

> نبأ هام
> استطاعت قواتنا الباسله بقياده العميد اسماعيل واللواء الارموطي اقتحام كافة نقاط العدو الحصينه على طول خط المواجهه وتم تأمين المعابر من نقطه 247.59 شرقا الى 247.48 غربا والان تدور بعض المناوشات عند منطقة بايفوت 23   والان مع هذه الاغنيه خلي السلاح صاحي صاحي لو نامت الدنيا صحيت مع سلاحي سلاحي في اديه نهار وليل صاحي ينادي ياثوار عدونا غدار وابن كلب

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  الله يخليك حبيبنا والله من زمان ما شفت موضوع مثل هدا موضوع تحليلي رائع زائد طريقة ممتازة  الله المستعان

----------


## bo7a

> نبأ هام
> استطاعت قواتنا الباسله بقياده العميد اسماعيل واللواء الارموطي اقتحام كافة نقاط العدو الحصينه على طول خط المواجهه وتم تأمين المعابر من نقطه 247.59 شرقا الى 247.48 غربا والان تدور بعض المناوشات عند منطقة بايفوت 23  
> والان مع هذه الاغنيه
> خلي السلاح صاحي صاحي لو نامت الدنيا صحيت مع سلاحي سلاحي في اديه نهار وليل صاحي ينادي ياثوار عدونا غدار وابن كلب

 ههههههههههههههههههههههه يخرب عقلك يا سيادة العميد   أمانة عليك ما تغيبش كتير ......  أنا بحاول أتصل بيك بس الظاهرة العدو قطعوا الاتصالات   دور على كابينة ميناتل في أي منطقة وكلمني ضروري كل شوية علشان أطمن عليكوا   ما تنساش تبعت القوات وشوف الخريطة العسكرية ... ومش هوصيك بقي انت حافظ الطريق صم

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> باذن الله زي ما تفضلت وقلت اذا نجح في كسر المنطقة دي هيروح ل 246.50 وهيبقي فيه مناوشات هناك   مع قوات البايفوت ويكلي الانجليزية ...... اذا نجح في اختراقها هيروح لأهداف بعيدة   ولكن أعتقد في الفترة الاسيوية هيكمل هبوط    سيادة العميد ممكن نتشرف باسمك علشان نعمل لحضرتك الكارنية

 محسوبك كركر

----------


## m.salah

يامعلم بوحه انت هاتودينا في داهيه ياراجل اقولك اكل اسماعيل فسفور تقوم تديله شريط فياجرا عاجبك انت الفضايح اللي عاملها على الجبهه واهو بوش عامل مشكله وطلب انعقاد مجلس الامن وعايز اسماعيل يجوز الكتيبه كلها والا هايرفع قضيه امام محكمة مجرمي الحرب في لاهاي شعبة الاداب وبيقول عند مستندات قويه اهمها شمعة الساعه 5

----------


## bo7a

> محسوبك كركر

 أهلا بيك يا سيادة العميد  /  كركر

----------


## محمد غنام

يا جماعة هو الفيلم ده مفيهوش ابطال غير المجنون
مفيش حتى ممثل مساعد

----------


## bo7a

> يامعلم بوحه انت هاتودينا في داهيه ياراجل اقولك اكل اسماعيل فسفور تقوم تديله شريط فياجرا عاجبك انت الفضايح اللي عاملها على الجبهه واهو بوش عامل مشكله وطلب انعقاد مجلس الامن وعايز اسماعيل يجوز الكتيبه كلها والا هايرفع قضيه امام محكمة مجرمي الحرب في لاهاي شعبة الاداب وبيقول عند مستندات قويه اهمها شمعة الساعه 5

 يا ابو صلاح اسماعيل ماخدش فياجرا   دا واكل 3  كيلو جمبري لوحده ...... ما انت ما صدقتنيش لما قلتلك واكل ب 160  جنية لوحده   بس مقلتليش هو عمل ايه على الجبهة   :012:   ولو الجمبري هيعمل نتيجة كدا ..... هاكله كل ساعة كيلو جمبري بس هو يكمل معانا

----------


## bo7a

> يا جماعة هو الفيلم ده مفيهوش ابطال غير المجنون
> مفيش حتى ممثل مساعد

 أهلا بيك في السينما يا ابو حميد   خد الكشاف يا واد يا بليه وقعد عمك محمد في المكان اللي يعجبه ونزل شيشة وقهوة زيادة على حسابي   منور يا زعيم

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

مسمحموح نحكي عن الباوند دولار

----------


## bo7a

> مسمحموح نحكي عن الباوند دولار

 يا باشا البيت بيتك ..... والمكان مكانك .. واللي انت عاوزه كله اتكلم فيه   واحنا هنا كلنا بندردش سوا علشان نوصل لأفضل الحلول ونعرف وجهات نظر بعض   نهارك سعيد  :Regular Smile:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

شو ريكم بالباوند من المستوي الحالي بيع بهدف 2.0000
ان شا الله وخصوا اذا قفل شمعة تحت 2.0100

----------


## m.salah

> يا ابو صلاح اسماعيل ماخدش فياجرا   دا واكل 3 كيلو جمبري لوحده ...... ما انت ما صدقتنيش لما قلتلك واكل ب 160 جنية لوحده   بس مقلتليش هو عمل ايه على الجبهة    ولو الجمبري هيعمل نتيجة كدا ..... هاكله كل ساعة كيلو جمبري بس هو يكمل معانا

 ياعم شوف شمعة الساعه خامسة وانت تعرف بقولك ايه ماتبعتلي نصف كيلو جمبري من نفس الصنف

----------


## bo7a

> شو ريكم بالباوند من المستوي الحالي بيع بهدف 2.0000
> ان شا الله وخصوا اذا قفل شمعة تحت 2.0100

 والله هقولك حاجة ......... لو هتدخل بيع يبقي من الأفضل تستني لأنه هيرتد يختبر الترند المكسور على الاربع ساعات   علشان تبقي في المضمون وتركب الموج من أوله ...... ونفس هدفك برده .... بالتوفيق يا كركر باشا

----------


## m.salah

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  الله يخليك حبيبنا والله من زمان ما شفت موضوع مثل هدا موضوع تحليلي رائع زائد طريقة ممتازة  الله المستعان

 حبيبنا انت منورنا هانعمل ايه المجنون جننا معاه ولو ماعماناش كده هايجلنا الضغط :Inlove:

----------


## bo7a

> ياعم شوف شمعة الساعه خامسة وانت تعرف بقولك ايه ماتبعتلي نصف كيلو جمبري من نفس الصنف

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه   اصبر بس لحد ما الشمعة تقفل ونشوف هنعمل ايه .... لو قفلت تحت 247.10   اتصل بأرمط خليه يجيب القوات بتاعته ويقف ع البايفوت دايلي عند 247.10  وخليهم يركزوا أوي   لأنه أبو الاندال هيحاول يطلع تاني يروح لاسماعيل .... وأرمط مجايبك انت بقي مش هاوصيك   ولو نزلوه ل 246.50  هابعتلك  5   :Yikes3:   كيلو جمبري صنف اسماعيل

----------


## ابو سلمى

"ولاد ابو اسماعين سات" 
   واليكم اهم  الانباء     :: 
قواتنا الباسلة   تقوم الان بقطع  خطوط الدعم "الباوندية " وعمل قنوات اتصالا  بينها وبين 
  قوات ارمط المتمركزة  خلف  الخطوط   لدحر ""الباونديين""    ولكن يبدو  ان قوات  
العدو  تقوم  الان  بالانزال  لتتدعيم قواتها     
هذا وبسؤال المعلم لواء اركان حرب  القوات  ""  الينية"   : " بوحة "  عن  الوضع  الراهن   
قال  :   انا   انتظر  قواتي في  منطقة  التجميع  عند 246.50   وال  مش  هيوصل  فيهم 
 يبقى الله  يرحمه   وانا  مش   هكلم  اي  حد   عبر الاسلكي    
 كلامي هيكون  من  البق      للودن   دايرك  .  
  "تعبيرا  عن  الثقة  في  وصول  قواته  باذن الله  الى  نقطة  التمركز"

----------


## bo7a

> "ولاد ابو اسماعين سات" 
> واليكم اهم الانباء :: 
> قواتنا الباسلة تقوم الان بقطع خطوط الدعم "الباوندية " وعمل قنوات اتصالا بينها وبين 
> قوات ارمط المتمركزة خلف الخطوط لدحر ""الباونديين"" ولكن يبدو ان قوات  
> العدو تقوم الان بالانزال لتتدعيم قواتها  
> هذا وبسؤال المعلم لواء اركان حرب القوات "" الينية" : " بوحة " عن الوضع الراهن  
> قال : انا انتظر قواتي في منطقة التجميع عند 246.50 وال مش هيوصل فيهم 
> يبقى الله يرحمه وانا مش هكلم اي حد عبر الاسلكي  
> كلامي هيكون من البق للودن دايرك .  
> "تعبيرا عن الثقة في وصول قواته باذن الله الى نقطة التمركز"

 مش ممكن يا ابو سلمي .... أنا بحسدك على ولاءك وانتماءك لبلدنا الحبيب ( اليابان ) الي ان تنتهي عقود البيع فقط   وقررنا نحن صرف مكافئة للواء أبو سلمي عن جهده المبذول في التصدي للعدوان وموافاتنا بأخر الأخبار   وسوف تقام مراسم الاحتفالات بجنودنا في قاعة 246.50  وستسلم الجوائز وهي عبارة عن    :Yikes3:  كيلو جمبري ماركة اسماعيلينو لكل جندي  :Yikes3:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

والله شكلنا رايحين علي 246.50 ان شا الله

----------


## bo7a

> والله شكلنا رايحين علي 246.50 ان شا الله

 ان شاء الله يا كركر باشا ... كلها دقايق باذن الله والحفلة تبتدي

----------


## ابو سلمى

شكرا سيادة اللواء اركان حرب القوات الجمبرية ........... اقصد الينية 
طبعا احنا ولاءنا لعقودنا  
وعلي راي المثل  
" ال عقدي معاه قلبي وعقلي معاه"

----------


## m.salah

> الله يجبر بخاطرك يا سيادة اللواء ابو صلاح كلامك ده بيرفع من روحنا المعنوية  
> على جبهة القتال ............. اخوك مراسل غلبان فخري حب ينتقم مني بعتني  
> على الجبهة الشمالية

 مش بقوللك انت مشكله 
يلا داخل معانا التريد ده ولا مش غاوي مجانيين

----------


## هامور العين

الى السياد الفريق اللواء اركان حرب العقيد ملازم اول رائد المعلم بوحه 
نحن كتيبت الهوامير سيتم انسحابنا من المعركة و ذلك لما يلي 
عدم اعطانا جمبري اثناء المعركة من النوع ايه مال الساعة 5

----------


## محمد غنام

يا بوحا مش كده ربع ساعة الاقي ثلاث صفحات زيادة انا قعدت ادور على المشاركة بتاعتي فترة طويلة
بالراحة علينا يا عم الفيلم بتاعك مكسر الدنيا
بقولك إيه انت تعرف ولاد ابو اسماعيل ...؟؟؟
ولا ولاد ابو ابراهيم....؟؟؟؟
خلي بالك بقا عشان انا من رجالة الراجل الكبير

----------


## bo7a

> شكرا سيادة اللواء اركان حرب القوات الجمبرية ........... اقصد الينية 
> طبعا احنا ولاءنا لعقودنا بعد ما نوصل هنحرق ا  
> وعلي راي المثل  
> " ال عقدي معاه قلبي وعقلي معاه"

 وعلى رأي المثل   " لو ليك عند الكلب عقد ....... قوله يا حبيبي يا أبو المجد "  ومعانا بقي في الحلفة ان شاء الله مش محتاج عزومة ..... الليلة ليلتك يا عريس وشك زي العسل علينا

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> الى السياد الفريق اللواء اركان حرب العقيد ملازم اول رائد المعلم بوحه 
> نحن كتيبت الهوامير سيتم انسحابنا من المعركة و ذلك لما يلي 
> عدم اعطانا جمبري اثناء المعركة من النوع ايه مال الساعة 5

 لا لا انا العقيد كركر ما بقبل يتم توزيع جمبري بثلاث عقود لنفس الزوج ونتقابل عند 246.50

----------


## bo7a

> يا بوحا مش كده ربع ساعة الاقي ثلاث صفحات زيادة انا قعدت ادور على المشاركة بتاعتي فترة طويلة
> بالراحة علينا يا عم الفيلم بتاعك مكسر الدنيا
> بقولك إيه انت تعرف ولاد ابو اسماعيل ...؟؟؟
> ولا ولاد ابو ابراهيم....؟؟؟؟
> خلي بالك بقا عشان انا من رجالة الراجل الكبير

 أصل دا العرض الأول وانت فاهم أبو الأندال الكل مستنيه يقع علشان ينزلوا فوقه وهاتك يا ضرب   بس سيبك انت بلا راجل كبير بلا راجل صغير   بوحه الجن ..... شريب السم ...... لا حكومة تهم ...... ولا سجن يلم   يعني احنا الكل في الكل .......  وعلى رأي المثل ""  اللي ملوش بوحه ينضرب على بطنه "   ايه رأيك بقي هتقولي راجل كبير برده ولا نقلبوها ضلمة علشان تصدقنا   وشوف الرجالة هنا قد ايه ..... يعني ممكن نخليها كحلي في اسود  ....... سخنوا يا رجالة   :Idea:   منور يا حاج وسيبك من الراجل الكبير بتاعك علشان تعرف تاكل عيش في البلد دي    :012:

----------


## bo7a

> الى السياد الفريق اللواء اركان حرب العقيد ملازم اول رائد المعلم بوحه 
> نحن كتيبت الهوامير سيتم انسحابنا من المعركة و ذلك لما يلي 
> عدم اعطانا جمبري اثناء المعركة من النوع ايه مال الساعة 5

 خد قواتك وارجع مكانك يا سيادة العقيد وهنعتلك الوجبة بتاعتك انت والرجالة   بس شوف اسماعيل عمل ايه لما كل جمبري ....... لو ما عملتوش زيه هتدفعوا حق الجمبري   اللي أوله شرط أخره كهربا قصدي نور

----------


## bo7a

> لا لا انا العقيد كركر ما بقبل يتم توزيع جمبري بثلاث عقود لنفس الزوج ونتقابل عند 246.50

 الجمبري بتاعك يا سيادة العقيد سادة ولا زيادة ولا مظبوط ؟؟؟؟   ونتقابل في الحفلة ان شاء الله وصبح

----------


## ابو سلمى

> مش بقوللك انت مشكله 
> يلا داخل معانا التريد ده ولا مش غاوي مجانيين

  
داخل  يا  باشا        من  بدري     سيادتك    انا   ليا   حوالي   عشرين   خمستاشر  جنيه  عند    الباوند     ومش   ممكن   اسيبهم  ابدا 
نتقابل  مع   قوات  القائد   بوحة   عند    246.50   ان   شاء الله

----------


## هامور العين

منتظرين الجمبري نفس النوع مال الساعة 5
و بتشوف اشياء عجيبة .....
انت من وين تيب هذه الانواع

----------


## Ratebs1968

عزيزي اللواء بوحة لقد مر على كثير من  الوقت ولم اذهب الى السينما وقد ذهبت اخيرا لحضور فيلمك وقد وجدته رائع واشكرك على رسم البسمة على شفتي وكذلك اشكرك على تمنياتك لي بالسلامة والشرف لي انا بمعرفتك ادامك وحفظك الله وسلملي على حبيبي الاخ جابر        اخوك في الله راتب :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## bo7a

متابعة لأخر التطورات العسكرية في المنطقة   بالمرفقات

----------


## bo7a

> عزيزي اللواء بوحة لقد مر على كثير من الوقت ولم اذهب الى السينما وقد ذهبت اخيرا لحضور فيلمك وقد وجدته رائع واشكرك على رسم البسمة على شفتي وكذلك اشكرك على تمنياتك لي بالسلامة والشرف لي انا بمعرفتك ادامك وحفظك الله وسلملي على حبيبي الاخ جابر  اخوك في الله راتب

 والله والله والله ما تعرف قد ايه أنا فرحان لمشاركتك الجميلة دي يا استاذ راتب   الله يبارك فيك يا زعيم والحمد لله اني اطمنت عليك وربنا يوفقك ويخليك لينا يا حبيبنا   ومنور السينما وان شاء الله الفيلم يعجبك ومنتظرينك في الحفلة باذن الله   الله يسلمك يوصل ان شاء الله وأتمني تكرر طلتك الحلوة دي علينا يا استاذ راتب   تحياتي يا كبير وصبح صبح  :Regular Smile:

----------


## fxaqaba

حاولت قوات الندل التوغل الى ما بعد خط المقاومة 247.50 وهو الحاجز النباتي الذي يظهر بالصورة اللا ان قوات المعلم بوحة الجوية استطاعت رد الهجوم الخاسي... ولم تستطع قوات الندل الصمود حيث تراجعت الى ما قبل الحاجز تجر اذيال الخيبة ورائها... النتائج:- 1- 20 شهيد من قوات المعلم 2- 5545471 قتيل من قوات الندل 3- اصابة اربعة صحفيين وهم الان بمستشفى عين شمس بالقاهرة وحالتهم مستقرة

----------


## bo7a

> منتظرين الجمبري نفس النوع مال الساعة 5
> و بتشوف اشياء عجيبة .....
> انت من وين تيب هذه الانواع

 جمبري ماركة اسماعيلينو من عند المعلم جلال قاذورات لتجارة الفسفورات

----------


## bo7a

> حاولت قوات الندل التوغل الى ما بعد خط المقاومة 247.50 وهو الحاجز النباتي الذي يظهر بالصورة اللا ان قوات المعلم بوحة الجوية استطاعت رد الهجوم الخاسي... ولم تستطع قوات الندل الصمود حيث تراجعت الى ما قبل الحاجز تجر اذيال الخيبة ورائها... النتائج:- 1- 20 شهيد من قوات المعلم 2- 5545471 قتيل من قوات الندل 3- اصابة اربعة صحفيين وهم الان بمستشفى عين شمس بالقاهرة وحالتهم مستقرة

 سيادة العقيد حمادة   أنا عاوزك تتابع كويس أوي حالة الشهداء وتطمني عليهم أول بأول   وسيبك من الصحفيين اللي في المستشفي خليهم يموتوا ....... أهم حاجة نطمن علي الشهداء    :Drive1:  هو مين اللي عايش ومين اللي مات   :Drive1:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

كركر والشمعة الساقطة

----------


## bo7a

> كركر والشمعة الساقطة

 تسلم يا سيادة العقيد / كركر   وكلمنا منتظرين الشمعة الساقطة باذن الله وتروح لهدفنا يا زعيم   وعليه تم صرف كيلو جمبري زيادة لقوات العقيد كركر نظرا لولاءه الشديد لنا واسقاط العدو

----------


## anood1

هو حصل أيه بالضبط يا معلم بوحه ؟ هو أحنا حنتزنق تانى بين الدايلى بيفوت و الخط الأصفر الصاعد و نفضل مستنين كمان أد أيه ؟ :Compress:  الندل ده حيطلع و لا حينزل ؟  بقى لنا أسبوع مستنين حضرته ينزل سابع أرض و بعدين ؟؟ :Yawn:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

والله يا باشا شكلنا خشينا بالاسيوي وانسي

----------


## bo7a

> هو حصل أيه بالضبط يا معلم بوحه ؟ هو أحنا حنتزنق تانى بين الدايلى بيفوت و الخط الأصفر الصاعد و نفضل مستنين كمان أد أيه ؟ الندل ده حيطلع و لا حينزل ؟  بقى لنا أسبوع مستنين حضرته ينزل سابع أرض و بعدين ؟؟

 انت شايف بنفسك أهو يا باشا قد ايه احنا مستعدين وعاملين كل الاحتياطات   وشغالين هجوم عليه وبنطارده عند كل مستوي ومعانا قيادات عليا يعني مش أي كلام   اطمن يا زعيم كلها كام ساعة ويكسر الأصفر ما تقلقش وبكره يوم مبارك وربنا هيكرمنا أخر كرم

----------


## bo7a

> والله يا باشا شكلنا خشينا بالاسيوي وانسي

 ان شاء الله حتي لو مش هيكسر الترند الصاعد ..... بس مش هيصعد فوق 247.10  باذن الله

----------


## ابو سلمى

انباء التاسعة من  القاهرة   
 " ولاد ابو سماعين سات"  
90 دقيقة مضت وقواتنا البطلة تحارب  وتقاتل من "بوينت" ل " بوينت" ومن خط لخط لمنع 
فلول القوات "الباوندية"  من  المرور عبر مضيق 247.00  و 247.10 .   
هذا وقد تمركزت قوات العميد ارمط على الجانب الايسر للقناة  وولاد ابو سماعين  من  
 الجانب  الايمن   وقد حاولت الفلول الباوندية تخطي حاجز ال 247.10 ولكن كانت  لها  
 قواتنا بالمرصاد. 
ومن  ناحية  اخرى صرح  احد  الخبراء  العسكريين المتخصصين في الشؤون  الباوندو_ينو 
باننا  مقبلين على الفترة  الاسيوية والتي تشهد  غالبا قتال  خفيف  وتراشق  بالأسلحة   
الخفيفة    وأكد سيادته بان " الندل" لن  يتمكن  ان شاء الله  من  وضع  قدمه  على الجانب 
 الاخر  للقناة المحاصرة  بها  قواته.  ومن  المرجح  ان تتقهقر  فلولة الى نقطة  الارتكاز "  
246.50" والتي  ينتظره  هناك اللواء  المهيب  الركن " بوحة" 
فالى   تلك  النقطة    وفقنا  الله  واياكم    
    واستعدو لتناول العشاء في  افخم  مطاعم الفسفور على ضفاف البوسفور 
كان  معكم   مراسل " اولاد ابو اسماعيل نيوز"

----------


## bo7a

> انباء التاسعة من القاهرة 
> " ولاد ابو سماعين سات"  
> 90 دقيقة مضت وقواتنا البطلة تحارب وتقاتل من "بوينت" ل " بوينت" ومن خط لخط لمنع 
> فلول القوات "الباوندية" من المرور عبر مضيق 247.00 و 247.10 .  
> هذا وقد تمركزت قوات العميد ارمط على الجانب الايسر للقناة وولاد ابو سماعين من  
> الجانب الايمن وقد حاولت الفلول الباوندية تخطي حاجز ال 247.10 ولكن كانت لها  
> قواتنا بالمرصاد. 
> ومن ناحية اخرى صرح احد الخبراء العسكريين المتخصصين في الشؤون الباوندو_ينو 
> باننا مقبلين على الفترة الاسيوية والتي تشهد غالبا قتال خفيف وتراشق بالأسلحة  
> ...

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  مشكلة والله يا ابو سلمي ...... الله يبارك فيك تقرير ولا أروع ولا أحلي من كدا بصراحة   فعلا أنا سامع صوت طلقات النار وأنا هنا ... وربنا يعدي الكام ساعة الجايين على خير   أهم شئ أبو الأندال ما يعديش 247.10  ..... ولو عداها لازم يكون اللواء اسماعيل حاطط   جنود من قواته عند 247.50  والتصدي لأي محاولات للهروب .... عاوزين نحاصر العدو   والضرب يبقي من فوق ومن تحت لحد ما يدوخ أقصد لازم نخنقه قبل ما نسيبه يجري   علشان لما نسيبه يجري بعد علقة سخنة هيجري كتير ..... أما لو طاردناه من 247.10  وفضلنا وراه خطوة خطوة   علشان يكسرلنا ترند أو منطقة دعم يبقي هيجلطنا على ما يروح للأهداف   سيادة اللواء  /  أبو سلمي ... نشكرك شكرا جزيلا على المتابعة المستمرة ونقل الصورة كما لو كنا بقلب الحدث   موعدنا في قاعة اسماعيلينو بمدينة 246.50  وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## m.salah

يامعلم  بوحه ابعت جمبري لاسماعين بسرعه بوش بعت كل القوات وبيقول لازم اسماعين يعمل فيهم زي ما عمل في زمايلهم احقاقا لمبدأ المساواه

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> بعد رفع البنك المركزي البريطاني للفايدة على الاسترليني بمقدار ربع نقطة لتصبح 5.75 %   توقعات بارتفاع الاسترليني أمام العملات وفعلا صعد 80 نقطة تقريبا من وقت اذاعة الخبر   السعر الان في منطقة لاختبار الترند المكسور ( الأحمر ) ويلاقي أيضا الترند الهابط ( الأخضر )   اذا نجح في الكسر وهو الاحتمال الأكبر هيصعد ل 247.60 >>>>> 248.10    واذا ارتد من هنا يبقي على الأهداف على طول ان شاء الله

 السادة الافاضل كما قلتم هو الاحتمال الاكبر مظبوط والله اعلم متجه الى 48.10 :Thumb:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:

----------


## m.salah

ايه يامعلم بوحه انت لسه ما شربتش النسكافيه بتاعك

----------


## m.salah

الموقف كما اراه
1- الدولار ين - يحاول كسر الترند اليومي الهابط الى اعلا وكسره ل 123.10 يعنى الصعود 
2- اليورو ين - يتجه الى الحد الاعلى للقناه السعريه الاسبوعيه عند 167.50 وكسر هذا الحد يعني الصعود
3- المجنون - محصور بين الترند اليومي الصاعد وكسره يعني هبوط واربع ساعات الهابط  وكسره يعني صعود 
السيناريو المتوقع 
حدوث هبوط شديد على شارت الاسترليني دولار واليورو دولار يؤدي لحدوث هبوط ولكن بنسبه اقل على شارت الاسترليني ين واليورو ين وصعود على شارت الدولار ين  
والله اعلم

----------


## bo7a

> يامعلم بوحه ابعت جمبري لاسماعين بسرعه بوش بعت كل القوات وبيقول لازم اسماعين يعمل فيهم زي ما عمل في زمايلهم احقاقا لمبدأ المساواه

 يا ابو صلاح الموضوع هيبقي في وشنا إحنا ...... اسماعيل معاه شهادة معاملة أطفال وأنا وانت اللي هنلبس الليلة دي

----------


## bo7a

بكل بساطة   أبو الأندال غير قادر على اختراق مستوي 247.50  وإحتمال النهاردا نشوفه عند 246.50  و 246.00   والأسبوع القادم باذن الله هيكون هبوط شديد لمستويات دنيا ... دي وجهة نظري والله أعلم   وربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## phoenix

ايه الأخبار يا معلمين ، أخبار الجبهة أيه معاكم ، ومراسلنا فين

----------


## m.salah

> الموقف كما اراه
> 1- الدولار ين - يحاول كسر الترند اليومي الهابط الى اعلا وكسره ل 123.10 يعنى الصعود 
> 2- اليورو ين - يتجه الى الحد الاعلى للقناه السعريه الاسبوعيه عند 167.50 وكسر هذا الحد يعني الصعود
> 3- المجنون - محصور بين الترند اليومي الصاعد وكسره يعني هبوط واربع ساعات الهابط وكسره يعني صعود 
> السيناريو المتوقع 
> حدوث هبوط شديد على شارت الاسترليني دولار واليورو دولار يؤدي لحدوث هبوط ولكن بنسبه اقل على شارت الاسترليني ين واليورو ين وصعود على شارت الدولار ين  
> والله اعلم

 فيه حد اغم عليه 
معلش ياجماعه الجمبري وقع في يد الامريكان لكن ما تخفوش حتى الان الامور تحت السيطره والاسترليني دولار نازل وهايجر الندل حتى 246.90 والله اعلم

----------


## anood1

صرح المعلم بوحه زات نفسه فى مشاركة #724بالتالى: أنا كمان مصمم على ان منطقة 247.60 منطقة شرسة جدا وصعب اختراقها    جرى أيه يا معلم بوحه ؟ أهو المجنون خرق ال 247.60 ووصل الى 248.03 !! و ده أتجاه الترند الصاعد اللى كلنا متفقين أن الترند صاعد حنفضل نستنى التصحيح لمتى ؟  من يوم 27 يونيو لما وصل 243.93 و هو طالع و مش راضى ينزل و حتى خبر الفائدة على الأسترلينى ما نزلوش تحت 246؟؟؟ مش نستهدى بالله بأه و نمشى مع الترند الصاعد و خلاص ؟ أنا مبتدئة و عارفة أن الأخ بوحة و جابر و غيرهم من المشاركين هنا أساتذه فى المجنون و أختكم صفر على الشمال ، أفيدونى أفادكم الله  :Icon5:

----------


## dr_mamy2006

وصل 248.10
لحد هنا وقفت هل هناك خطوط مستقبلية ولا هذه نهايته
وانت فين بوحه

----------


## m.salah

ياجماعه هذا رابط موضوع الاخ عمر الشريف فهناك علاقه بين هذا الموضوع والمجنون 
وهذا هو الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t31481.html

----------


## phoenix

:Thumb:

----------


## phoenix

مية مسا على القلوب المدعمسة ، يلي جرى يا شباب أننا خسرنا معركة ولكن لم نخسر الحرب ، يبقى شدولنا حيلكم واحصولنا الجرحى وخلو نفسنا طويل وروحنا رياضية ، وعاوزين أجزاء جديدة من الفيلم بخطط عسكرية محبوكة أكتر وقوات الأرموطي لسه بخير يعني الفيلق لسه شغال ولا إيه العبارة يا معلم بوحة وسيادة اللواء أبو صلاح العظيم

----------


## bo7a

> صرح المعلم بوحه زات نفسه فى مشاركة #724بالتالى: أنا كمان مصمم على ان منطقة 247.60 منطقة شرسة جدا وصعب اختراقها    جرى أيه يا معلم بوحه ؟ أهو المجنون خرق ال 247.60 ووصل الى 248.03 !! و ده أتجاه الترند الصاعد اللى كلنا متفقين أن الترند صاعد حنفضل نستنى التصحيح لمتى ؟  من يوم 27 يونيو لما وصل 243.93 و هو طالع و مش راضى ينزل و حتى خبر الفائدة على الأسترلينى ما نزلوش تحت 246؟؟؟ مش نستهدى بالله بأه و نمشى مع الترند الصاعد و خلاص ؟  أنا مبتدئة و عارفة أن الأخ بوحة و جابر و غيرهم من المشاركين هنا أساتذه فى المجنون و أختكم صفر على الشمال ، أفيدونى أفادكم الله

 أوبااااااا ... وسايباني عمال أقول يا باشا ويا زعيم وبتاع طيب قولي إحم كدا ولا أي حاجة علشان نفهم   شوفي يا ست الكل .... المجنون زي ما بتقولي مش بيتحرك بالعشرة والعشرين نقطة وإلا مكنتش قلتي عليه كدا   واحنا مستهديين بالله من غير صفقات خالص وملناش غير ربنا بندعيه علشان يرزقنا والحمد لله على كل حال   نمشي مع الترند دا كلام سليم ومحدش يقدر يقول عليه غلط .... واحنا مش غلطانين لما دخلنا شورت برده   هتقولي انتوا بتغامروا .... أيوه بنغامر بس اللي بيمشي مع الترند برده بيغامر .... طيب فهمني يا بوحه !   الفوركس كله مغامرة .... مشيتي مع الترند يبقي بتغامري برده لأنه ممكن بسهولة جدا يكسر الترند بأي وقت   يبقي دخولك مغامرة ..... ولما تدخلي عكس الترند برده مغامرة بس أكتر شوية بس عموما كلها مغامرة   ولو معندكيش قلب إنك تدخلي حسب توقعاتك يبقي مش هتتاجري وبالتالي مش هتكسبي ( المغامرة أساس التجارة )   وأنا قلت برده في مشاركة تانية لو انتي أخدتي بالك ان محطات الصعود هتكون 247.60  وبعدها 248.10   وصل فعلا ل 248.10  رغم عدم اقتناعي بسهولة كسر مستوي 247.60  واعتقدت ان الارتداد هيكون منها   وفيه مقاومة أكثر قوة منها عند 247.85  ولكن زي ما قلتلك المجنون لما بيتحرك مبيهموش عشرة وعشرين نقطة   وعلشان كدا لما كسر 247.60  وراح ل 247.85  ما أخدتش في ايده غلوة ووصل 248.10  بالفعل   ثانيا والحمد لله حركته في الحسبان واللي بيحصل مش شئ يدعو للفزع أو انه غير متوقع   ثالثا يا ست الكل الموضوع ليس توصيات وأنا لا أملك القدرة أو الامكانيات أو المقومات أو المسؤولية   اللي تجعلني أقول انها توصيات .. كل اللي فيها اني بدخل الصفقة وبدخل أقول أنا دخلت كذا   وأخد رأي أخواني وحبايبي والناس الطيبة الموجودين هنا وبنحلل الحركة من وجهة نظر الجميع بأسلوب لطيف  وفيه تفاعل جميل جدا ما شاء الله من كل الناس ووجهة نظر كل واحد على عيني وراسي حتي لو كانت مخالفة لنظرتي   و يا أختي هل انتي كنتي منتظرة هبوطه بعد رفع الفايدة ؟؟؟  برده دا كلام  !!!   طيب احنا اللي داخلين شورت كنا منتظرينه يرفع للمستويات اللي قلتلك عليها وكان كله في الحسبان   وجهة نظري برده ولك مطلق الحرية في الاقتناع بها أو لا   الأسبوع القادم هو أسبوع كسر الدعوم باذن الله ومتمسكين بعقود البيع الي ان تحقق الأهداف   حتي لو وصل 260.00  ...  وانقلي الصفر خليه على اليمين انتي استاذة ورئيسة قسم كمان   :Regular Smile:

----------


## bo7a

> فيه حد اغم عليه 
> معلش ياجماعه الجمبري وقع في يد الامريكان لكن ما تخفوش حتى الان الامور تحت السيطره والاسترليني دولار نازل وهايجر الندل حتى 246.90 والله اعلم

 أرمط طلع عيل يا أبو صلاح وقال للإنجليز على الخطة وكمان اداهم جمبري   معلش وهم ما راحوش بعيد برده دول على بعد خطوات بيننا وبينهم   وطالما معانا قيادات عليا ورجالة نقدر نتسند عليهم زيكوا مش هنخسر حاجة أبدا   المعركة هتبتدي يوم الاتنين ان شاء الله ..... ورجالتنا ترجع مواقعها زي ما هم   وهنصرف جمبري بزيادة والندل هيرجع يعني هيرجع والقوات الانجليزية مش ممكن تتوغل أكتر من كدا   أبو صلاح البلد أمانة في اديك يا أبو صلاح لو جرالي حاجة ...... أنا هاطلع أحارب بنفسي   لا يا ابو صلاح ما تحوشنيش .... أنا دوري جه ولازم أتحرك .... فداكي عمري يا طوكيو   وأحب أسمعك أغنية العندليب   ان مت يا امى ماتبكيش راح اموت علشان بلدى تعيش   وافرحى ياما وزفينى وفى يوم النصر افتكرينى  وان طالت ياما السنين خلى اخواتى الصغيرين  يكونوا زيي يكونوا زيي  فدائين فدائين يا أمه

----------


## bo7a

> وصل 248.10
> لحد هنا وقفت هل هناك خطوط مستقبلية ولا هذه نهايته
> وانت فين بوحه

 صباحك وردي يا دكترة .... أنا موجود يا زعيم بس كان عندي ظروف النهاردا وأسف لانشغالي   الوضع الي الان في خطتنا ... بعد كدا أضحك عليك لو قلتلك اني متوقعه   وعلشان ربنا بيحبنا ومجهود الناس الحلوة معانا وتعبنا الفترة اللي فاتت ان شاء الله هيكون الارتداد من هنا   وهتنكسر شوكته وسيبه يطلع قد ما يطلع ..... علشان تبقي وقعته سودا   ما طار طير وارتفع ..... الا وعلى رقبته وقع

----------


## bo7a

> مية مسا على القلوب المدعمسة ، يلي جرى يا شباب أننا خسرنا معركة ولكن لم نخسر الحرب ، يبقى شدولنا حيلكم واحصولنا الجرحى وخلو نفسنا طويل وروحنا رياضية ، وعاوزين أجزاء جديدة من الفيلم بخطط عسكرية محبوكة أكتر وقوات الأرموطي لسه بخير يعني الفيلق لسه شغال ولا إيه العبارة يا معلم بوحة وسيادة اللواء أبو صلاح العظيم

 يا خوفي تكون اديت الفيتامينات كلها للانجليز   الخطة تقريبا اتوضعت بعد ما نظمنا صفوفنا من جديد والتنفيذ مع بداية الاسبوع ان شاء الله   ما تقلقش يا ريس والعرض ساري والفيلم ما خلصش .... لازم يبقي فيه اثارة وتشويق   ومحدش هيخرج من السينما زعلان ان شاء الله   نهارك قشطة يا ريس

----------


## phoenix

أيوه كده يامعلمة  ، هو ده الكلام ، بس مقولتليش الواد بليه عملنا معاه الواجب واديناه الفيتامينات بس معرفش يظبط معايا أتصرفلنا معاه علشان نعرف نخطط

----------


## phoenix

يامعلمة بالنسبة للإنجليز فهما بيستحقو الفيتامينات وكل المقويات بجدارة ( الإعتراف بالحق فضيلة ) لكن والله أنا زعلت قوي على الشهداء يعني راحو عالفاضي زي العادة ، وكبرت في دماغي  ( مع إن المعركة مش معركتي )  بس حاعمل جهدي معاكو  ونشوف آخرتها مع المجنون إبن ال......  يا إما نجننو أو يجننا معاه  وربنا يجيب العواقب سليمة وعاوزين همة كل الإختصاصيين والدكاترة و البروفيسورية و الخبراء العسكريين والمراسلين معانا علشان نقلل الخساير، وفين الجوزة يامعلمة

----------


## bo7a

ماشي يا ابو الفيتامينات ..... أهم حاجة محتاجين مساندتك معانا في الحرب  
ومش هنسلم مش هنبيع .... مش هنوافق ع التطبيع

----------


## bo7a

أبو سلمي فين يا ناااااااااااس  
أنا خايف عليه جدا .... الراجل بينقل الاخبار من موقع صعب جدا  
ياريت تطمنونا عليه

----------


## رمضان غنيم

السلام عليكم   كاريكتير فقط  هدية بسيطة  بس قول ان شاء الله    :Thumb:

----------


## fxaqaba

اي يا جماعة اخبار المعركة؟؟؟؟ انا كنت رايح رحلة تخييم... وداخل حامي بعد معركة الـ 247.50 ومش فاضي اقرا المشاركات...   :Drive1:

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم   كاريكتير فقط  هدية بسيطة  بس قول ان شاء الله

   هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  جامدة والله يا رمضان ..... تسلم ايدك ويارب يارب نلاقيه كدا على اخر الاسبوع   صبح صبح يا زعيم ونورتنا باحلي مشاركة في الموضوع

----------


## bo7a

> اي يا جماعة اخبار المعركة؟؟؟؟ انا كنت رايح رحلة تخييم... وداخل حامي بعد معركة الـ 247.50 ومش فاضي اقرا المشاركات...

 حبيب قلبي ... اخبارك ايه ؟؟؟؟؟  المعركة زي ما هي ان شاء الله .... وبداية الاسبوع ربنا هيكتبلنا النصر

----------


## anood1

> و يا أختي هل انتي كنتي منتظرة هبوطه بعد رفع الفايدة ؟؟؟ برده دا كلام !!!

 أنا بأقول كده عشان السوق أمتص خبر الفائدة عالآخر قبل أعلانها فطبيعى أن الباوند يهبط شويه بعديها لأن المشترين (الثيران) بالغوا فيها شويه و الحركة دى حصلت يوم الخميس اللى فات بالضبط مثل ماحصلت لما رفعوا الفائدة من شهرين أظن من 5.25% الى 5.5% و يومها لما قال بلير أنه حيتنحى بعد شهرين ، فاكر أزاى يوميها هبط الباوند مع أن سعر الفائدة كانوا مزودينوه فى نفس اليوم ؟؟ خلى بالك الين حيزودوا سعر الفائدة عليه فى أغسطس ، وده أكبر دافع للمجنون أنه يهبط و للين يرتفع ، بس أمتى بالضبط؟؟ الله و أعلم !!

----------


## bo7a

> خلى بالك الين حيزودوا سعر الفائدة عليه فى أغسطس ، وده أكبر دافع للمجنون أنه يهبط و للين يرتفع ، بس أمتى بالضبط؟؟ الله و أعلم !!

 الأسبوع دا ان شاء الله    :012:    .. وافتكري كلامي يا ست أنوود   :Regular Smile:   صباحك سكر

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

والله يا باشا شكلك انسيتنا

----------


## anood1

> الأسبوع دا ان شاء الله  .. وافتكري كلامي يا ست أنوود    صباحك سكر

 ربنا يسهل يا أخويا ... على فكرة أسمى العنود

----------


## bo7a

> والله يا باشا شكلك انسيتنا

 يا خبر أبيض   :Ohmy:  ...... برده دا كلام يا كركر باشا   هو أنا أقدر أنساك ....... بس انت عارف والله انا كنت مطحون قد ايه امبارح   يارب بالتوفيق لنا كلنا وانا جايلك دلوقتي حاضر جهز الشاااي

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

الغداء والشاي جاهز يا باشا والمعازيم حاضرين وفي نتظارك

----------


## medhat 2007

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ازيكوا يا معلمين معلش اليومين اللى فاتوا دول خدتهم راحة شوية بس بتابع المشاركات و ان شاء الله الاسبوع دا يكون خير للجميع و نتابع مع بعض اخبار الندل سوا 
بالتوفيق جميعا

----------


## fxaqaba

حسب التشارت الندل لازم يستمر بالانسحاب بس انا بفضل الليلة لما يفتح السوق الانتظار شوية لحد منشوف الندل حيكرر الهجوم ولا يستمر بالانسحاب ... وده محتاجلو ساعتين على الاقل حسب خبرتنا بهجمات الندل...

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> ازيكوا يا معلمين معلش اليومين اللى فاتوا دول خدتهم راحة شوية بس بتابع المشاركات و ان شاء الله الاسبوع دا يكون خير للجميع و نتابع مع بعض اخبار الندل سوا 
> بالتوفيق جميعا

 ماشي يا عم مدحت ..... أهو شوف بنفسك بقي لما سبتنا ايه اللي حصل   :Thmbdn:   ولما تحب تغيب بعد كدا ابقي إكتب أجازة وسلمها لأبو صلاح يمضيلك عليها   وجهز نفسك بقي يا حاج علشان هتنزل المعركة مع افتتاح السوق على طول   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> حسب التشارت الندل لازم يستمر بالانسحاب بس انا بفضل الليلة لما يفتح السوق الانتظار شوية لحد منشوف الندل حيكرر الهجوم ولا يستمر بالانسحاب ... وده محتاجلو ساعتين على الاقل حسب خبرتنا بهجمات الندل...

 صباح العسل يا عسل   ايه الجمال والحلاوة والبساطة دي ....... تسلم ايدك يا ريس   :Clap:   ان شاء الله يرتد من هنا وينسحب ... أهم حاجة خد القوات بتاعتك وجهزهم على افتتاح السوق   وأول ما حبيبنا أبو سلمي يطمنا على الأوضاع ندخل على طول نهجم علي الانجليز

----------


## bo7a

صبح صبح يا عم الحاج

----------


## fxaqaba

قوات الندل تنقل جرحاها من ساحة معركة الـ 247.50 استعدادا للجولة القادمة يمكن الليلة شكلها حامية الوطيس   :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:

----------


## وليد الحلو

:Yikes3:  افلام  :Yikes3:   انا مشيت والمنتدى باظ  :012:    ايه الجمال ده يا بوحه  بجد انت بتتألق فى المتداول وان شاء الله دائما كده و زيادة كمان   تسجيل حضور و متابعه متأخر ........طبعا مفيش كراسى  :Ohmy:  ... مش مشكله هقضيها على الواقف  :Yawn:   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## bo7a

> افلام   انا مشيت والمنتدى باظ    ايه الجمال ده يا بوحه  بجد انت بتتألق فى المتداول وان شاء الله دائما كده و زيادة كمان   تسجيل حضور و متابعه متأخر ........طبعا مفيش كراسى  ... مش مشكله هقضيها على الواقف    ودى و تقديرى

 أهلا أهلا أهلا بحبيب قلبي ..... ازيك يا عمي وليد أخبارك ايه   والله وحشتنا يا غالي .. وفين طلتك الحلوة علينا مفتقدينك كتير   ولو حتي مفيش كراسي يا كبير دا أنا أشيلك فوق راسي وأحطك جوا عيوني   منور يا قمر ومنتظرين وجهات نظرك معانا

----------


## bo7a

> قوات الندل تنقل جرحاها من ساحة معركة الـ 247.50 استعدادا للجولة القادمة يمكن الليلة شكلها حامية الوطيس

 ايه الاخبار دي يا ابو حميد    :Ohmy:   ربنا يسترها اللية دي

----------


## fxaqaba

حتى الأقطة بتاعتي عندي في البيت مستنية المعركة الليلة...

----------


## dr_mamy2006

يامساء الفل على الناس اللى زى العسل لخبار السينما اه انهارده بوحة احجز مكان جنبك
ويريت تكون افلام رومنسيه وشوية فرفشة لان الليلة ممكن هناك مفاجاءة واتمنى يكون عكسية  تحياتى للجميع ماعدا الندل اللى هشوف فيه يوم

----------


## سيف الملوك

بيقولوا بوحه متألق بالمتداول العربي وانا بقول بوحه سوبر ستار يومين بس وصورته تنزل على الجنيه  :Loly:  :Loly:  :Loly:   :Loly:  :Loly:   :Loly:  الاسبوع ده عاوز الامور تمشي زي الاسبوع اللي فات بعدها اخذ العيال وامهم ونروح نصيف ادعيلي يا عم بوحه وصبح صبح يا عم الحج

----------


## bo7a

> يامساء الفل على الناس اللى زى العسل لخبار السينما اه انهارده بوحة احجز مكان جنبك
> ويريت تكون افلام رومنسيه وشوية فرفشة لان الليلة ممكن هناك مفاجاءة واتمنى يكون عكسية تحياتى للجميع ماعدا الندل اللى هشوف فيه يوم

 صباحك ماس ودهب وياقوت ومرجان  ......  ربنا يحمينا من الندل ويكفينا شر الجنان   العرض النهاردا باذن الله هيعجب الناس كلها .  ويوم موفق يا دكتور ان شاء الله   أنا حاجزلك كرسي جنبي ... اوعي ما تجيش   :Ohmy:

----------


## bo7a

> بيقولوا بوحه متألق بالمتداول العربي  وانا بقول بوحه سوبر ستار يومين بس وصورته تنزل على الجنيه    الاسبوع ده عاوز الامور تمشي زي الاسبوع اللي فات بعدها اخذ العيال وامهم ونروح نصيف ادعيلي يا عم بوحه  وصبح صبح يا عم الحج

 الله يكرمك يا قمر دا بس من زوقك ...... انت اللي نجم النجوم   ان شاء الله ان شاء الله يكون اسبوع زي الفل وكله مكاسب باذن الله   وتعملك قرشين حلوين بس ما تبخلش ع العيال   :012:   ..  وخدهم على مارينا وظبطهم ع الاخر   :Drive1:   ربنا يخليهملك ويباركلك فيهم وان شاء الله تقضي اجازة سعيدة   ولو احتجت عوامة ولا حاجة قولي وانا اضربلك الكاوتشات بتاع عربية محروس الضبع وابعتهالك ع الاميل   صبح صبح يا سيف الملوك ....

----------


## anood1

> وأول ما حبيبنا أبو سلمي يطمنا على الأوضاع ندخل على طول نهجم علي الانجليز

 الله و أكبر .... مصر و السودان لنا و أنجلترا أن أمكنا  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## jedawy

ازيك يابوحة والله ضحكتنى وانا مكنتش ناوى اسبوعك فل ياحبيبى

----------


## bo7a

> الله و أكبر .... مصر و السودان لنا و أنجلترا أن أمكنا

 صباحك فل ...... يا ست الكل   ان شاء الله الاسبوع دا بتاعنا وسيسقط أبو الأندال في أيدي جنودنا الباسلين   والحفلة الكل معزوم فيها ......... صبحي صبحي

----------


## bo7a

> ازيك يابوحة والله ضحكتنى وانا مكنتش ناوى اسبوعك فل ياحبيبى

 صباح العسل يا جدوووو ...... يا نهار ابيض مش ناوي ليه بس   :Ohmy:   سيبها لله وكل حاجة بتمشي ..... وخليك فريش يا راجل  دا احنا في رحلة   صبح صبح يا جميل

----------


## m.salah

صباح الجمال على كل الحاضرين صباح الفل على سعادة المشير بوحه انا بسخن دلوقت بجردل نسكافيه علشان الاسبوع ده كل العمليات على الجبهه سوف تتم بقيادة سعادة المشير بوحه وسوف تقوم القوات الخاصه بعمليات خلف خطوط العدوا وفي العمق الاستراتيجي للعدو
(استرليني دولار) وسوف يرافق القوات المراسل العسكري اللواء ابو سلمى
الاستقلال التام او الموت الزؤام

----------


## سيف الملوك

> صباحك فل ...... يا ست الكل   ان شاء الله الاسبوع دا بتاعنا وسيسقط أبو الأندال في أيدي جنودنا الباسلين    والحفلة الكل معزوم فيها ......... صبحي صبحي

  يا بوحه  الندل شكله هذا الاسبوع حيوصل 249.17 وبعديها اخش معاك شورت وقلبي جامد

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الجمال على كل الحاضرين صباح الفل على سعادة المشير بوحه انا بسخن دلوقت بجردل نسكافيه علشان الاسبوع ده كل العمليات على الجبهه سوف تتم بقيادة سعادة المشير بوحه وسوف تقوم القوات الخاصه بعمليات خلف خطوط العدوا وفي العمق الاستراتيجي للعدو
> (استرليني دولار) وسوف يرافق القوات المراسل العسكري اللواء ابو سلمى
> الاستقلال التام او الموت الزؤام

 تصدق باللي خلقني وخلقك ........ تصدق باللي رزقني ورزقك   أنا كنت داخل دلوقتي أسال عليك وكنت بكتب في البوست خلاص وجاتلي رساله على الميل   بمشاركة جديدة في الموضوع ولقيت حبيب قلبي وتوأم روحي هو اللي كتب البوست دا   :Icon26:   صباحك قشطة يا قشطة ..... خليهم جردلين يا ابو صلاح   وانزل اقطف شوية كابتشينو من اللي انت زارعهم في الجنينة بتاعتك   علشان عاوزين ندخل الحرب مش شايفين قدامنا ونضرب شمال ويمين ونغربل المنطقة  :Drive1:   بس ابعد عني يا ابو صلاح الله يكرمك ....... انت لما بتصطبح عنيك بتقلب  :Nono:   وأخاف تنشن على واحد من الأعداء ألاقي الرصاصة دخلت نافوخي وطلعت من رجلي الشمال   :Ohmy:   صبح صبح يا قمر ....... وعلى ما الناس الحلوة والقيادات العليا كلها تتجمع ننطلق باذن الله   جهز الليلة ........ دي هتبقي أحلي ليلة وصبح صبح  :013:

----------


## bo7a

> يا بوحه  الندل شكله هذا الاسبوع حيوصل 249.17  وبعديها اخش معاك شورت وقلبي جامد

 يروح مكان ما يروح ..... المهم ينزل بعدها ويحقق أهدافنا والأهم ان الكل يبقي كسبان   ربنا يجعله اسبوع خير على الجميع ويرزقنا برزق طيب وصبح صبح يا راجل يا طيب

----------


## phoenix

أخبارك يامعلمة

----------


## هامور العين

صبح صبح
على كل الناس العسل
و الزعيم بوحه نحن كلنا معك و التوفيق للجميع انشا الله

----------


## m.salah

> تصدق باللي خلقني وخلقك ........ تصدق باللي رزقني ورزقك   أنا كنت داخل دلوقتي أسال عليك وكنت بكتب في البوست خلاص وجاتلي رساله على الميل   بمشاركة جديدة في الموضوع ولقيت حبيب قلبي وتوأم روحي هو اللي كتب البوست دا   صباحك قشطة يا قشطة ..... خليهم جردلين يا ابو صلاح   وانزل اقطف شوية كابتشينو من اللي انت زارعهم في الجنينة بتاعتك   علشان عاوزين ندخل الحرب مش شايفين قدامنا ونضرب شمال ويمين ونغربل المنطقة   بس ابعد عني يا ابو صلاح الله يكرمك ....... انت لما بتصطبح عنيك بتقلب   وأخاف تنشن على واحد من الأعداء ألاقي الرصاصة دخلت نافوخي وطلعت من رجلي الشمال   صبح صبح يا قمر ....... وعلى ما الناس الحلوة والقيادات العليا كلها تتجمع ننطلق باذن الله   جهز الليلة ........ دي هتبقي أحلي ليلة وصبح صبح

 القلوب عند بعضها ياحبيب قلبي والكابتشينوا جاهز وبكميات لازم ندخل المعركه واحنا عدمانين ومش شايفين ومش عايزك تخاف (نشنت يافالح)كانت في صراع في الوادي واحنا في بوحه 
واسبوعنا كله مكاسب ان شاء الله

----------


## m.salah

> أخبارك يامعلمة

 ياعم الفيتامينات ماتشربش كابتشينوا لوحدك بوحه ده راجل وبشنب  
صباحك قشطه ان شاء الله :Inlove:

----------


## phoenix

> ياعم الفيتامينات ماتشربش كابتشينوا لوحدك بوحه ده راجل وبشنب  
> صباحك قشطه ان شاء الله

 ياعم سيادة اللواء أبو صلاح العظيم أنا لسه حاطط الميه عالنار ومستني الجوزة بتاعت
معلمنا بوحة علشان نبدأ نخطط زي الخلق ، صباحك قشطة مساك عسل

----------


## bo7a

> أخبارك يامعلمة

 يا صباح البسبوسة بالمكسرات   زي الفل طول ما انت فل يا سيد الكل   نهارك سعيد والليلة عيد    

> ياعم سيادة اللواء أبو صلاح العظيم أنا لسه حاطط الميه عالنار ومستني الجوزة بتاعت
> معلمنا بوحة علشان نبدأ نخطط زي الخلق ، صباحك قشطة مساك عسل

 وأحلي جوزه للمعلم فيتامينو     علشان ندهرز ونبهرز والدماغ تبقي أخر شعشعة  ... أنا بقول ايه   :Wub:   صبح صبح يا عم الحاج

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح
> على كل الناس العسل
> و الزعيم بوحه نحن كلنا معك و التوفيق للجميع انشا الله

 يا صباح الفل   وصباح الورد   وصباح الهنا   وصباح الشحرورة كمان   وخش خدلك نفسين من عند أبو صلاح علشان تروق الطاسة ويبقي يومنا كدا فللي   صبح صبح يا عم الحاج

----------


## phoenix

> ماشي يا ابو الفيتامينات ..... أهم حاجة محتاجين مساندتك معانا في الحرب  
> ومش هنسلم مش هنبيع .... مش هنوافق ع التطبيع

 معلش الرد متأخر بس المظاهرة السلمية حتبدا ضد المجنون غداً وعايزينها تمتد
لكل أرجاء وطنا العربي الغلبان ، ومن مراكش للبحرين شعب واحد لا شعبين
و خلينا في المفيد حنعمل إيه مع المتخلف عقلياً ده :Smile:

----------


## bo7a

> معلش الرد متأخر بس المظاهرة السلمية حتبدا ضد المجنون غداً وعايزينها تمتد
> لكل أرجاء وطنا العربي الغلبان ، ومن مراكش للبحرين شعب واحد لا شعبين
> و خلينا في المفيد حنعمل إيه مع المتخلف عقلياً ده

 ربنا يسترها .... بس معتقدش ان الحركة تكون كبيرة النهاردا قبل دخول الاوربي   ولو أنه ارتد من الترند الصاعد المكسور بعد اختباره ... بس أنا ما أضمنوش من رجلي دي لرجلي دي   وعلشان أبدا أقول انه ممكن ينزل النهاردا لازم يكسرلي مستوي 247.45  أولاً   أخبار الين الساعة 2.50  يعني بعد ساعة ونص ان شاء الله نتمني تيجي ايجابية شوية علشان تعطيه دفعة للارتفاع أمام الباوند   والساعة 11.30  فير خبر سلبي على الباوند برده ممكن يكون له تأثير على الحركة النهاردا   ربنا ييسر الحال وان شاء الله هيكون اسبوع موفق للجميع

----------


## phoenix

والله يا أبو البحا بيح كلو وارد و الأصول ننتظر لبكرة

----------


## هامور العين

3:50am  JPYCore Machinery Orders m/m 5.9% 1.8%2.2% 3:50am JPYM2+CD Money Supply y/y 1.8% 1.4%1.4%  
صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> 3:50am  JPYCore Machinery Orders m/m 5.9% 1.8%2.2% 3:50am JPYM2+CD Money Supply y/y 1.8% 1.4%1.4%  
> صبح صبح

 صباح الصباح يا زعيم   وألف شكر على المتابعة ....... الاخبار دي صراحة اللي غريبة أوي   ايجابية للين حتي ان التوقعات كانت بتقول سلبية ولقينا أبو الأندال طاير لفوق   أعتقد ان المنطقة دي 248.70  منطقة جني أرباح وبدأ خروج المستثمرين  ( ان لم يكن للين رأي أخر )   وعموما سننتظر الاغلاق تحت الترند المكسور والالتزام به مرة تانية واذا أغلق تحته   هدخل شورت  بعقد رابع من 248.50  والهدف مفتوح لأن الهبوط من هنا هيكون كبير والاسانسير باظ   يعني هيحط رجله من هنا هيقع على راسه ومحدش يلحقه

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

والله يا باشا يبدو انه رايح 249 ويا خوفي

----------


## bo7a

> والله يا باشا يبدو انه رايح 249 ويا خوفي

 صباح الفل يا حوده   والله وحتي لو راح 249.00  المسافة مش بعيدة برده بس هو يرتد من هناك   أنا شايف ان تقريبا المنطقة دي لخروج المستثمرين جيدة جدا كمان الترند الصاعد المكسور   لو التزم السعر به وارتد منه هيكسر كل المستويات القريبة منه وإحتمال تبقي بداية الموجة الهبوطية   مع خبر الباوند السئ كمان ساعتين الا ربع   عموما منتظرين الاغلاق بتاع الساعة ونشوف

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> صباح الفل يا حوده   والله وحتي لو راح 249.00 المسافة مش بعيدة برده بس هو يرتد من هناك   أنا شايف ان تقريبا المنطقة دي لخروج المستثمرين جيدة جدا كمان الترند الصاعد المكسور   لو التزم السعر به وارتد منه هيكسر كل المستويات القريبة منه وإحتمال تبقي بداية الموجة الهبوطية   مع خبر الباوند السئ كمان ساعتين الا ربع    عموما منتظرين الاغلاق بتاع الساعة ونشوف

 شوف يا باشا انا داخل صفقتين الي الان بيع 247.50 248 وراح ادخل علي  249 المشكلة انه المجنون ابن المجنون في الوقت الحالي لا يعمل علي الترندات او الشارت  في ناس بتلعب فيه

----------


## شيخ الشباب

:013: انا افكر اعكس العمليه شراء وخليك مع الي بتلعب

----------


## aswelam

تحذير: انصح وبشدة كل من لديه عمليات شورت بالباوند ين بالخروج ..الزوج الان بالموجه الثالثه من الثالثه , يعني اشرس موجة زخمية صعودية لايوجد فيها والله اعلم فرصة لتعويض سعر فات مع كل صعدة جديده.. اما المراهنه على المقاومات التاريخية لمجرد كونها مقاومة بدون ربطها موجيا , فلن التفت اليه اصلا في الحالات العادية, (((فضلا)))) عن المراهنه عليها بمواجهة موجه ثالثه من ثالثه.. والله الموفق الأخ بوحه انا متابع جديد لهذا المنتدى المحترم و على فكرة اسمحلى أسجل اعجابى الشديد أولا بذوقك و علمك ثانيا بخفه دمك ..المهم اللى فوق دة توصيه من أحد الأساتذة الفاضلين من منتدى أخر فيا ترى ما رأيكم دام فضلكم ..محسوبك بايع المجنون من 248 ومش عارف هو ناوى على أيه؟السؤال التانى ياترى لو هددنا المجنون بولاد أبو أسماعيل ممكن يخاف و ينزل...شكرا  :Wub:

----------


## jedawy

وجهة نظرى القاصرة انهم مش هيسيبوه ينزل بسهولة لغاية مايدب اليأس فى قلبك يابوحة وبعدين ينزل شوية شوية وبدلع كبير وليس بانحدار شديد وزى ماقال الاخ دبى هو ملوش علاقة بالتحليل الفنى نهائى لأن فيه ناس بتلعب فيه جامد ومن مصلحتهم هذا الوضع لأن كل من يرى المجنون فى هذا الارتفاع يقول دى فرصة ممتازة للبيع وبكدة كتير بايعاه ومش معقولة ينزل والكل يكسب طيب ساعتها مين يخسر؟!!!

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> انا افكر اعكس العمليه شراء وخليك مع الي بتلعب

 مشكورررررررر علي حسن الرد

----------


## شيخ الشباب

> مشكورررررررر علي حسن الرد

 اخي محمود لاتفهمني غلط ارجوك
انا اقصد نفسي وغيري ان نكون مع الناس الي بتلعب وتربح وخلك عكس  
تحياتي

----------


## bo7a

> شوف يا باشا انا داخل صفقتين الي الان بيع 247.50 248 وراح ادخل علي  249 المشكلة انه المجنون ابن المجنون في الوقت الحالي لا يعمل علي الترندات او الشارت في ناس بتلعب فيه

 ما شاء الله ....... الله يباركلك يا برنس وان شاء الله تقفل الصفقات دي بمكسب باذن الله   المشكلة ان الزوج دا أكثر زوج منظور لحركته السريعة واعتقاد الجميع انه أكبر زوج بيحقق مكسب   ومحدش بيلتفت للأزواج التانية التابعة له لأنه حركته مرهونة بالباوند دولار والدولار ين   عموما إحنا مش هندخل بعقود جديدة الا لما تتضح الرؤية وربنا يوفق الجميع

----------


## bo7a

> انا افكر اعكس العمليه شراء وخليك مع الي بتلعب

 صباح القشطة يا شيخنا ...... بالتوفيق ان شاء الله   بس اسمع كلام أخوك بوحه الصغير ..... لو هدفك بعيد بلاش تغامر وتدخل من النقطة دي   وخليك معاه لو كسر 249.20  ادخل وربنا يوفقك لأنه بكسر النقطة دي هيروح لمناطق بعيدة   يعني ممكن نشوفه في القارة القطبية الشمالية ( والله ما أعرف فيه قارة بالاسم دا ولا لا )   بس المهم انها حاجة بعيدة وخلاص   :Drive1:   وبالتوفيق يا شيخ الشباب يا غالي ووجودك نور الموضوع رغم انك بتعاكسنا   :012:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> اخي محمود لاتفهمني غلط ارجوك
> انا اقصد نفسي وغيري ان نكون مع الناس الي بتلعب وتربح وخلك عكس  
> تحياتي

 شوف اخي حتي THE-GAMEبتقول انه الزوج صاعد ولكن انا اخدتها مسالة عند مع الزوج  في الفترة الاخيرة وبدون شارت او نظرة علي الشارت انا فاتح هذه الصفقات وخلينا نشوف

----------


## bo7a

> تحذير: انصح وبشدة كل من لديه عمليات شورت بالباوند ين بالخروج ..الزوج الان بالموجه الثالثه من الثالثه , يعني اشرس موجة زخمية صعودية لايوجد فيها والله اعلم فرصة لتعويض سعر فات مع كل صعدة جديده.. اما المراهنه على المقاومات التاريخية لمجرد كونها مقاومة بدون ربطها موجيا , فلن التفت اليه اصلا في الحالات العادية, (((فضلا)))) عن المراهنه عليها بمواجهة موجه ثالثه من ثالثه.. والله الموفق الأخ بوحه انا متابع جديد لهذا المنتدى المحترم و على فكرة اسمحلى أسجل اعجابى الشديد أولا بذوقك و علمك ثانيا بخفه دمك ..المهم اللى فوق دة توصيه من أحد الأساتذة الفاضلين من منتدى أخر فيا ترى ما رأيكم دام فضلكم ..محسوبك بايع المجنون من 248 ومش عارف هو ناوى على أيه؟السؤال التانى ياترى لو هددنا المجنون بولاد أبو أسماعيل ممكن يخاف و ينزل...شكرا

 ايه النور دا كله ..... ما شاء الله نورتنا بوجودك ونورتنا برأيك الجميل   والله رغم اني بحترم جدا موجات اليوت وطبعا اللي بيشتغلوا بيها كمان الا اني فقير جدا بمعرفتي بيها   وأنا دايما أستخدم الأسلوب الكلاسيكي في تحليل ابو الأندال وشايف انه مطيع الي حد كبير لهذا التحليل   وبحاول أربط بينه وبين الأزواج التابعة له ... ولكن المشكلة في الحركة السريعة له   يعني لما بيطلع ما بيهموش مقاومة تاريخية ولا حتي جغرافية ولا بيشوف قدامه   :Nono:   وطالما انت داخل من 248.00  فما تقلقش باذن الله هيكون الارتداد من هنا   وهينزل طيران يحقق الهدف علشان عيونك يا قمر ...... دي أول مشاركة ليك معانا نورت موضوعنا   ونتمني وشنا يبقي حلو عليك يا زعيم   أما بقي ولاد أبو اسماعيل واللي انت ما تعرفوش انهم داخلين لونج علي المجنون   وبايعين كل اللحمة اللي عندهم علشان يشتروا باوند ين يعني علشان أقولهم يسحبوه لتحت   ممكن والله أعلم يطلعوا الشواطير اللي عندهم وبدل ما كانوا بيقطعوا بيها لحمة هيقطعوا رقبتي أنا   وهندخل في حرب جديدة معاهم وهتبقي ليلة عامل زي كاللو الصباع   المهم انك نورتنا ومش عاوزينك تتابع من بعيد بس   يهمنا رأيك دايما معانا ووجودك دايما يشرفنا وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> وجهة نظرى القاصرة انهم مش هيسيبوه ينزل بسهولة لغاية مايدب اليأس فى قلبك يابوحة وبعدين ينزل شوية شوية وبدلع كبير وليس بانحدار شديد وزى ماقال الاخ دبى هو ملوش علاقة بالتحليل الفنى نهائى لأن فيه ناس بتلعب فيه جامد ومن مصلحتهم هذا الوضع لأن كل من يرى المجنون فى هذا الارتفاع يقول دى فرصة ممتازة للبيع وبكدة كتير بايعاه ومش معقولة ينزل والكل يكسب طيب ساعتها مين يخسر؟!!!

 حبيبي يا جدووو ...... نهارك زي القشطة .... روق أعصابك يا راجل   وأنا عدو اليأس والاسبوع قبل الماضي عكس السعر اتجاه صفقاتنا ولما صبرنا عليه   ارتد وفي التصحيح عملنا منه شغل جامد ولله الحمد ...... بس أهم حاجة الصبر   واليقين التام ان الدنيا ما بتمشيش في اتجاه واحد علشان أبو الأندال يمشي في اتجاه واحد   يللا يا حاج أنا مستنيك تيجي تاخد قهوتك معايا وما تقوليش أنا لسه ما فطرتش علشان أنا خلاص فطرت   :012:   أو ممكن تجيب فطارك وانت جاي وأفطر معاك تاني بحق القهوة   :012:   ومعلش اصبروا لحد ما الفيلم يخلص ..... لازم يبقي فيه اثارة وتشويق والا مش هنحس بطعم الفيلم   والناس تخرج وتقول الفيلم وحش ومش عاجبنا ...... اصبر دي نهايته جميلة باذن الله   والكل هيبقي مبسوط ......... يللا يا عم الحاج انت لسه عندك

----------


## jedawy

> حبيبي يا جدووو ...... نهارك زي القشطة .... روق أعصابك يا راجل   وأنا عدو اليأس والاسبوع قبل الماضي عكس السعر اتجاه صفقاتنا ولما صبرنا عليه   ارتد وفي التصحيح عملنا منه شغل جامد ولله الحمد ...... بس أهم حاجة الصبر   واليقين التام ان الدنيا ما بتمشيش في اتجاه واحد علشان أبو الأندال يمشي في اتجاه واحد   يللا يا حاج أنا مستنيك تيجي تاخد قهوتك معايا وما تقوليش أنا لسه ما فطرتش علشان أنا خلاص فطرت    أو ممكن تجيب فطارك وانت جاي وأفطر معاك تاني بحق القهوة    ومعلش اصبروا لحد ما الفيلم يخلص ..... لازم يبقي فيه اثارة وتشويق والا مش هنحس بطعم الفيلم   والناس تخرج وتقول الفيلم وحش ومش عاجبنا ...... اصبر دي نهايته جميلة باذن الله   والكل هيبقي مبسوط ......... يللا يا عم الحاج انت لسه عندك

 والله انت عسل يابوحة وانا جاى اخد معاك القهوة بس ياخوفى يتحول الفيلم لمسرحية من عشر فصول وتزهقنا اتمنى يكون الفيلم فى الكلايمكس بتاعه علشان انت عارف ورانا افلام تانية مش عارفين ندخلها طول محنا محبوسين فى سينما المجنون وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> والله انت عسل يابوحة وانا جاى اخد معاك القهوة بس ياخوفى يتحول الفيلم لمسرحية من عشر فصول وتزهقنا اتمنى يكون الفيلم فى الكلايمكس بتاعه علشان انت عارف ورانا افلام تانية مش عارفين ندخلها طول محنا محبوسين فى سينما المجنون وصبح صبح

 والله انت اللي عسل يا جدو وحبيب قلبي والله ربنا يديم المحبة   أخوك صحته على قده برده ومايحبش المسرحيات أبدا ومش هستحمل الليلة تطول كتير   بس هو في خلال الاسبوع دا باذن الله هيكون له موقف حلو معانا وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

صبح صبح   بالمرفقات ( باوند دولار ... دولار ين ... باوند ين )   وعاوز رأي الشباب الحلوين . واللي مش هيشارك ويقول رأيه يقول علي نفسه يا رحمن يا رحيم

----------


## jedawy

اتفق معك تماما فى الباوند دولار يابوحة لأنه حبيبى من زمان ومراقبه مراقبة جيدة لكن المجنون شغلنى عنه الايام اللى فاتت دى لكن مسير الحى يتلاقى وصبح صبح ياحبيبى

----------


## bo7a

تم الاغلاق تحت الترند الصاعد المكسور وتفعل عقد البيع من 248.50   
صبح صبح يا عم الحاج

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> تم الاغلاق تحت الترند الصاعد المكسور وتفعل عقد البيع من 248.50  
> صبح صبح يا عم الحاج

 تمام يا باشا وراح نعطيها

----------


## bo7a

> تمام يا باشا وراح نعطيها

 صبح صبح ..... اخبار الباوند كمان دقيقتين والمتوقع سلبية ..... قول يااااااااارب

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

يا رب
نتقابل هنا يا باشا

----------


## aswelam

بوحه بما أن سيادتك خبير فى المجنون دة ممكن أعرف بيطلع ليييييييييييه تانى بعد الأخبار السيئه عن الباوند؟؟ و لا تفتكر دة بسبب ولاد أبو أسماعيل عشان داخلين لونج؟؟ و بالمرة أيه توقعاتك بالنسبه للى ما يتسماش؟

----------


## bo7a

> يا رب
> نتقابل هنا يا باشا

 القوات جاهزة يا حوده ..... بس مستنيين الاشارة علشان نضرب في المليان   وان شاء الله تكون وقعته من اللي بتموت وربنا بيحبنا ومش هيكسفنا ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> بوحه بما أن سيادتك خبير فى المجنون دة ممكن أعرف بيطلع ليييييييييييه تانى بعد الأخبار السيئه عن الباوند؟؟ و لا تفتكر دة بسبب ولاد أبو أسماعيل عشان داخلين لونج؟؟ و بالمرة أيه توقعاتك بالنسبه للى ما يتسماش؟

 صباح الفل يا باشا ...   يا سيدي أنا لا خبير ولا حتي بتاع فطير ....... دا أنا علي قد حالي وانت الكبير يا كبير   وأنا قلت وجهة نظري في الشارتات المرفقة فوق .... بس أبقي كداب كدب الإبل لو قلتلك اني متوقع   لأبو الأندال أي حاجة قبل ما يكسر 247.45 لأن المنطقة دي ملغمة وكلها مستويات قوية   ولكن لو هو مصمم على الهبوط هيكسرها ومش مهم بالنسبة له ايه المستويات دي !!   عموما كلنا منتظرين ساعة الحسم وهتلاقي الضرب اشتغل من اليمين والشمال   و الجبانة هتتملي بجثث ولاد ابو اسماعيل ...... وصبح صبح

----------


## phoenix

أبو البحابيح الخبر إيجابي مش سلبي عالباوند

----------


## bo7a

> أبو البحابيح الخبر إيجابي مش سلبي عالباوند

 تمام الله يبارك فيك يا غالي  ....... حبيبي أبو الفيتامينات صباحك سكر   أنا بصيت على الأرقام بس من غير ما اخد بالي بس عموما هو غير مؤثر   وعلى المدي البعيد بيكون سلبي لإطمئنان المستثمرين بعدم رفع الفايدة   صبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

أبو صلاح وأبو سلمي وكل الناس الحلوة فين محدش فيهم ظاهر

----------


## هامور العين

يا معلم بوحه الجميع عامل صمت لاسيلكي. مثل الاوامر الصادر من سعادتكم حتى ساعة الصفر
انشا الله
صبح صبح

----------


## phoenix

أعتقد أنو من الأنسب تكون الخطة العسكرية مبنية على أساس تخير أفضل نقطة شراء لأبو الأندال ، والله أعلم

----------


## jedawy

> أعتقد أنو من الأنسب تكون الخطة العسكرية مبنية على أساس تخير أفضل نقطة شراء لأبو الأندال ، والله أعلم

 زى مقلت انا من قبل عندما يفكر الجميع بهذا الشكل ويبدأ فى الشراء سيهبط المجنون وبجنون حتى يخسر الجميع فى هذه وتلك وهذا هو المطلوب مستحيل كله يكسب علشان تكسب لازم واحد تانى يخسر والغلبة لصاحب النفس الطويل

----------


## phoenix

> زى مقلت انا من قبل عندما يفكر الجميع بهذا الشكل ويبدأ فى الشراء سيهبط المجنون وبجنون حتى يخسر الجميع فى هذه وتلك وهذا هو المطلوب مستحيل كله يكسب علشان تكسب لازم واحد تانى يخسر والغلبة لصاحب النفس الطويل

 يا ريت أخ جداوي تساعدنا بوضع الخطة الأنسب من وجهة نظرك علشان نبقى من
أصحاب النفس الطويل تقبل مودتي واحترامي

----------


## jedawy

اخى الحبيب فيتامين الوقت الان فات على الشراء اللى اشترى كان من زمان اما الان فهو فى صعود ولكن ليس بقوة صعوده الاولى فهو صعد تقريبا الف نقطة والان التفكير فى الشراء يصلح لمن ليس له صفقات مفتوحة ليكسب بالكتير 100 نقطة اما اصحاب السل فالشراء الان سيربك اكتر وربما يؤدى الى الخسارة والمشكلة فى رأس المال لابد يكون عندك رأس مال يجعلك من اصحاب النفس الطويل هو دة الاساس لأنه بينزل اكيد بينزل لكن امتى؟ هو دة السؤال والاجابة لما نقفل صفقاتنا او نتحول للشراء الان لأنه مستحيل ينزل وعليه كم هائل من البيع لأن الكل يتوقع نزوله فما نحن فيه الان هو حرب الاعصاب وحرب النفس الطويل فهل انت وانا من اصحاب النفس الطويل والنفسية الهادئة؟هذا هو السؤال

----------


## fxaqaba

مستنيين الندل ينزل... ورح ينزل انشالله بس هو خايف من رجالة المعلم بوحة اللي قاعدينلو تحت... ورح يفضل انو ينزل و يتظرب من رجالة المعلم بوحة على انو يفضل فوق

----------


## phoenix

عايزلنا قعدة طويلة عند المعلم بوحة علشان أنا متغدي متأخر وبحاجة
لكباية الشاي بتاعت سيد المعلمين وللنقاش بقية أصلي مبجمعش دلوقتي

----------


## fxaqaba

شمعة الساعة الاخيرة مبشرة بالخير واذا اغلقت بيرش كويس بس فضلوا شوية زغنطوطة واكد سقوطه الى الهاوية... بس احكولو.... تاتا تاتا خط العتبة.... لانو مجنون ومخو زغير.... انتو بس احكولو تاتا خط العتبة وهوه حينزل... بس نفضل نحكيلو مع بعضينا عشان يتبسط

----------


## bo7a

> يا معلم بوحه الجميع عامل صمت لاسيلكي. مثل الاوامر الصادر من سعادتكم حتى ساعة الصفر
> انشا الله
> صبح صبح

 صباح الورد يا هامور باشا ( إحياة النبي تقولي اسمك علشان نتشرف بيه )   وكلها ساعات باذن الله والحفلة جاهزة من الاسبوع اللي فات   صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> أعتقد أنو من الأنسب تكون الخطة العسكرية مبنية على أساس تخير أفضل نقطة شراء لأبو الأندال ، والله أعلم

 يا راجل طب ما تقولهاش في وشي كدا دا أنا معايا  4 عقود بيع   :Ohmy:   وفيه ناس متابعين من بره بره يقولوا علينا إيه ؟؟   ومش سايبك بقي غير لما أعرف دوافع الشراء إيه ولهدف كام وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> زى مقلت انا من قبل عندما يفكر الجميع بهذا الشكل ويبدأ فى الشراء سيهبط المجنون وبجنون حتى يخسر الجميع فى هذه وتلك وهذا هو المطلوب مستحيل كله يكسب علشان تكسب لازم واحد تانى يخسر والغلبة لصاحب النفس الطويل 
> ـــــــــــــــــــــــ 
> اخى الحبيب فيتامين الوقت الان فات على الشراء اللى اشترى كان من زمان اما الان فهو فى صعود ولكن ليس بقوة صعوده الاولى فهو صعد تقريبا الف نقطة والان التفكير فى الشراء يصلح لمن ليس له صفقات مفتوحة ليكسب بالكتير 100 نقطة اما اصحاب السل فالشراء الان سيربك اكتر وربما يؤدى الى الخسارة والمشكلة فى رأس المال لابد يكون عندك رأس مال يجعلك من اصحاب النفس الطويل هو دة الاساس لأنه بينزل اكيد بينزل لكن امتى؟ هو دة السؤال والاجابة لما نقفل صفقاتنا او نتحول للشراء الان لأنه مستحيل ينزل وعليه كم هائل من البيع لأن الكل يتوقع نزوله فما نحن فيه الان هو حرب الاعصاب وحرب النفس الطويل فهل انت وانا من اصحاب النفس الطويل والنفسية الهادئة؟هذا هو السؤال

 جدوووو باشا .. طبعا رأيك على العين والراس وكلام عين العقل   بس هل أنا أدخل بدون تحليلات وأعتمد على عقود الناس وأدخل عكسها علشان أكسب ؟   وهل كل الناس اللي بشوفها وأعرفها هم دول كل المضاربين في السوق ؟   وهل الناس دي بكامل أموالهم يقدروا يحركوا السوق  نقطة واحدة فقط ؟   الموضوع فعلا زي ما قلت محتاج نفس طويل .. أقسم بالله بتكون عندي صفقات خسرانة 300  نقطة   وبصبر عليها وبعزز عقودي وربك بيسهلها والحمد لله   أهم شئ الصبر والنفس الطويل زي ما قلت ونهارك سعيد والليلة عيد باذن الله

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> جدوووو باشا .. طبعا رأيك على العين والراس وكلام عين العقل   بس هل أنا أدخل بدون تحليلات وأعتمد على عقود الناس وأدخل عكسها علشان أكسب ؟   وهل كل الناس اللي بشوفها وأعرفها هم دول كل المضاربين في السوق ؟   وهل الناس دي بكامل أموالهم يقدروا يحركوا السوق نقطة واحدة فقط ؟   الموضوع فعلا زي ما قلت محتاج نفس طويل .. أقسم بالله بتكون عندي صفقات خسرانة 300 نقطة   وبصبر عليها وبعزز عقودي وربك بيسهلها والحمد لله    أهم شئ الصبر والنفس الطويل زي ما قلت ونهارك سعيد والليلة عيد باذن الله

 كلام جميل كلام معقول مقدرش اقول حاجة عنه :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## bo7a

> مستنيين الندل ينزل... ورح ينزل انشالله بس هو خايف من رجالة المعلم بوحة اللي قاعدينلو تحت... ورح يفضل انو ينزل و يتظرب من رجالة المعلم بوحة على انو يفضل فوق

 المعلم بوحه سحب رجالته ومقدرناش نروحله لحد 248.75  لأن المواصلات صعبة   والعيال هفتانة ومش بتاكل ...... الأكل كله راح لاسماعيل وأرمط الله يخرب بيوتهم   وأول بس ما يعدي من 247.45  هابعت العيال يروحوا ياكلوه علقة لحد ما يبانله صاحب   وبالنسبة للشمعة يا عم الحاج ما كنتش تقول ....... انت عارف العين علينا هنا عاملة ازاي   :Nono:   والواد ابو اسماعيل داخلين لونج .. كنت اصبر لحد ما الشمعة تقفل   معلش بس فيه حاجة أحلي مش هقول عليها دلوقتي لحد ما تكمل    :012:   صبح صبح

----------


## phoenix

> جدوووو باشا .. طبعا رأيك على العين والراس وكلام عين العقل   بس هل أنا أدخل بدون تحليلات وأعتمد على عقود الناس وأدخل عكسها علشان أكسب ؟   وهل كل الناس اللي بشوفها وأعرفها هم دول كل المضاربين في السوق ؟   وهل الناس دي بكامل أموالهم يقدروا يحركوا السوق نقطة واحدة فقط ؟   الموضوع فعلا زي ما قلت محتاج نفس طويل .. أقسم بالله بتكون عندي صفقات خسرانة 300 نقطة   وبصبر عليها وبعزز عقودي وربك بيسهلها والحمد لله    أهم شئ الصبر والنفس الطويل زي ما قلت ونهارك سعيد والليلة عيد باذن الله

 الصبر يا معلمة مش أنك تنتظر على عقد 300 نقطة خسارة
ده غلط فادح، وراجعلك بالليل بس خلي الواد بليه يحضر الجوزة

----------


## bo7a

> عايزلنا قعدة طويلة عند المعلم بوحة علشان أنا متغدي متأخر وبحاجة
> لكباية الشاي بتاعت سيد المعلمين وللنقاش بقية أصلي مبجمعش دلوقتي

 صبح صبح   يا باشا تشرفني وتنورني وكويس انك متغدي   :012:  وعلى قد كباية شاي بس   :012:   والشاي ع النار يا ريس .. احجز تذكرة طيران دلوقتي وتعالي على مطار القاهرة   وهتلاقيني قاعدلك بالشاي في المطار   :012:   هههههههههههههههههههه      طيب بس انت انوي كدا تنزل مصر وهتشوف أحلي واجب لأحلي أخ في الدنيا

----------


## bo7a

> الصبر يا معلمة مش أنك تنتظر على عقد 300 نقطة خسارة
> ده غلط فادح، وراجعلك بالليل بس خلي الواد بليه يحضر الجوزة

 الغلط ع الزلط ..... وتعويرة الوش مفيهاش معلش   يا ابو الفيتامينات يا متغذي ... لما يكون عندك يقين بان السعر هيرجع لمسار صفقتك   حتي لو كنت عكس الترند ومع زوج زي أبو الأندال حركته سريعة و 300  نقطة بالنسبة له قزقزة لب   إيه الغلط في كدا يا برنس الليالي ؟؟   على فكرة أنا لو بشتغل على أي زوج تاني كنت تقيدت بالاستوب لوز ولكن مع دا مش ممكن   ولا يمكن ولا هيمكن اني أحط استوب لأي عقد من عقودي

----------


## هامور العين

الصلاة و السلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد. اخوك عمر من مدينة العين في دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة. ( نحن النتشرف مع استاذ فاضل مثلك) و تقبل كل احترامي 
صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> الصلاة و السلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد. اخوك عمر من مدينة العين في دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة. ( نحن النتشرف مع استاذ فاضل مثلك) و تقبل كل احترامي 
> صبح صبح

 وعليه الصلاة وأزكي السلام ... اللهم صلي عليك يا نبي   تشرفنا يا استاذ عمر وأنا اللي تلميذك والله وأحسن ناس أهل الإمارات .. ربنا يبارك فيك يا غالي   صبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

بوحا باشا شو قصة السوق نايم اليوووووووووووووووم

----------


## phoenix

> الغلط ع الزلط ..... وتعويرة الوش مفيهاش معلش   يا ابو الفيتامينات يا متغذي ... لما يكون عندك يقين بان السعر هيرجع لمسار صفقتك   حتي لو كنت عكس الترند ومع زوج زي أبو الأندال حركته سريعة و 300 نقطة بالنسبة له قزقزة لب   إيه الغلط في كدا يا برنس الليالي ؟؟   على فكرة أنا لو بشتغل على أي زوج تاني كنت تقيدت بالاستوب لوز ولكن مع دا مش ممكن    ولا يمكن ولا هيمكن اني أحط استوب لأي عقد من عقودي

 برأيي المتواضع 300 نقطة خسارة تدل على دخول غلط مع أحترامي يا كينج
 ، وراجعلك

----------


## bo7a

> بوحا باشا شو قصة السوق نايم اليوووووووووووووووم

 مفيش الأخبار المهمة واللي تقدر تأثر في حركة السوق علشان كدا هس هس ونايم وبيشخر كمان

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> مفيش الأخبار المهمة واللي تقدر تأثر في حركة السوق علشان كدا هس هس ونايم وبيشخر كمان

 طيب خليني ابيع شوية فلافل في استراحة المنتدي لما يصحي السوق

----------


## bo7a

> طيب خليني ابيع شوية فلافل في استراحة المنتدي لما يصحي السوق

 طيب أنا جايلك هناك نهرتل شوية    :Drive1:

----------


## bo7a

> برأيي المتواضع 300 نقطة خسارة تدل على دخول غلط مع أحترامي يا كينج
> ، وراجعلك

 مش هعلق على البوست دا غير لما ترجع ...... صبح

----------


## jedawy

> جدوووو باشا .. طبعا رأيك على العين والراس وكلام عين العقل   بس هل أنا أدخل بدون تحليلات وأعتمد على عقود الناس وأدخل عكسها علشان أكسب ؟   وهل كل الناس اللي بشوفها وأعرفها هم دول كل المضاربين في السوق ؟   وهل الناس دي بكامل أموالهم يقدروا يحركوا السوق  نقطة واحدة فقط ؟   الموضوع فعلا زي ما قلت محتاج نفس طويل .. أقسم بالله بتكون عندي صفقات خسرانة 300  نقطة   وبصبر عليها وبعزز عقودي وربك بيسهلها والحمد لله   أهم شئ الصبر والنفس الطويل زي ما قلت ونهارك سعيد والليلة عيد باذن الله

 حبيبى يابوحة انا بتكلم على نفسية المضاربين بشكل عام واللى بتفكر فيه انت وانا ملايين غيرنا بيفكرو نفس التفكير وصناع السوق على دراية بهذا الامر المهم هو ان الان ومحدش يقدر يعارض ان الملايين من المضاربين يرون ان المجنون فى افضل حالة للبيع وهو دة اللى مأخر نزوله ودة رأى متواضع مع احترامى للتحليل الفنى لكن هل التحليل الفنى افلح مع المجنون ؟ وبنسبة كام؟كل مرة نقول هيقع وميحصلش وكله برضه حسب التحليل الفنى وعموما احنا وجهة نظرنا واحد انا عندى عقود بيع عليه ومصر انه هينزل وانا من اصحاب النفس الطويل( احيانا) وان شاء الله نشوفه وهو نازل يتجرجر وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> حبيبى يابوحة انا بتكلم على نفسية المضاربين بشكل عام واللى بتفكر فيه انت وانا ملايين غيرنا بيفكرو نفس التفكير وصناع السوق على دراية بهذا الامر المهم هو ان الان ومحدش يقدر يعارض ان الملايين من المضاربين يرون ان المجنون فى افضل حالة للبيع وهو دة اللى مأخر نزوله ودة رأى متواضع مع احترامى للتحليل الفنى لكن هل التحليل الفنى افلح مع المجنون ؟ وبنسبة كام؟كل مرة نقول هيقع وميحصلش وكله برضه حسب التحليل الفنى وعموما احنا وجهة نظرنا واحد انا عندى عقود بيع عليه ومصر انه هينزل وانا من اصحاب النفس الطويل( احيانا) وان شاء الله نشوفه وهو نازل يتجرجر وصبح صبح

 متفق معاك يا قمر في كل كلمة قلتها ... وهو دا الكلام المظبوط   بس اللي أنا اقصده ان يكون دخولي لسبب فني أ وأساسي مش لمجرد اني بدخل عكس التيار علشان التيار خسران   أنا فاهم وجهة نظرك كويس جدا .. بس عارف الكلام اللي أنا بقوله دا والله أعرف ناس بتعمل بيه   ودي أنا بقول عليها قمار لأنها بتعتمد على التحليل التحظيظي والكفتجي ونظام اضرب وقول معلش   ودا للأسف مش في سوق العملات خالص ولا في اي سوق في الدنيا غير سوق الخضار   كلام كبير يا جدو تسلم ايدك وتفكيرك وصبح يا قمر

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

ما فيش مكان ارتاح فيه الا عند اخويا وحبيب قلبي بوحة  طيب يا باشا على بال مالشاي يوصل   شفت المقاومة اللي تكونت عند 248.65 اخوك جابر يشوف والله عز وجل اعلى واعلم اذا والله صمدت راح تحط بالسعر باذن الله تعالى الى   247.20 ثم 246.20 واخيرا 245.70  وبعدها نشوف   والا ايه رائك يا معلم؟؟؟  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

----------


## bo7a

> ما فيش مكان ارتاح فيه الا عند اخويا وحبيب قلبي بوحة    طيب يا باشا على بال مالشاي يوصل   شفت المقاومة اللي تكونت عند 248.65 اخوك جابر يشوف والله عز وجل اعلى واعلم اذا والله صمدت راح تحط بالسعر باذن الله تعالى الى  247.20 ثم 246.20 واخيرا 245.70  وبعدها نشوف   والا ايه رائك يا معلم؟؟؟  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى  والله الموفق

 الله أكبر الله أكبر   وأنا أقول يمكن زودوا الفولت بتاع الكهربا علشان كدا النور زاد   يطلع عمنا جابر عندنا ....... طب ليه القمر طالع بدري النهاردا ... المغرب فاضل عليه ساعتين   معاك واحد شاي يا بليه لعمك جابر وصلللللللللحه   إزيك يا عمنا والله بتوحشنا ..... نعمل ايه بس في صاحب اللي مغلبنا دا   والله أنا شايف دي أخر محطة للصعود وكلامك زي الفل حتي محطات الهبوط دي ممتازة جدا ما شاء الله   شوف الشارت بتاعي يا زعيم ومنتظر التصحيح ( ليا أنا مش لصاحبنا )   صبح صبح يا عم جابر ونهارك سعيد وليلتك أسعد باذن الله وبالتوفيق يا أغلي الغاليين

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> الله أكبر الله أكبر   وأنا أقول يمكن زودوا الفولت بتاع الكهربا علشان كدا النور زاد   يطلع عمنا جابر عندنا ....... طب ليه القمر طالع بدري النهاردا ... المغرب فاضل عليه ساعتين   معاك واحد شاي يا بليه لعمك جابر وصلللللللللحه   إزيك يا عمنا والله بتوحشنا ..... نعمل ايه بس في صاحب اللي مغلبنا دا   والله أنا شايف دي أخر محطة للصعود وكلامك زي الفل حتي محطات الهبوط دي ممتازة جدا ما شاء الله   شوف الشارت بتاعي يا زعيم ومنتظر التصحيح ( ليا أنا مش لصاحبنا )    صبح صبح يا عم جابر ونهارك سعيد وليلتك أسعد باذن الله وبالتوفيق يا أغلي الغاليين

 الله يسعد ايامك يا طيب  وكله حلو وعسل مثل صاحبه   بس حكاية دبل توب بدري عليها على شارت الساعة والا ايه رائك؟؟  وربنا يجزيك خير على مجهودك يا طيب ويزيدك من فضله وكرمه وعلمه ورزقه  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

----------


## bo7a

> الله يسعد ايامك يا طيب  وكله حلو وعسل مثل صاحبه   بس حكاية دبل توب بدري عليها على شارت الساعة والا ايه رائك؟؟  وربنا يجزيك خير على مجهودك يا طيب ويزيدك من فضله وكرمه وعلمه ورزقه  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى  والله الموفق

 الله يكرمك يا غالي هو فعلا بدري عليها لانها علي فريم صغير   بس ان شاء الله يكون لها مفعول السحر وربنا يوفقنا جميعا يا جابر باشا ... الشاي برد   :Cloud9:

----------


## phoenix

صبح صبح على المعلمين كلهم

----------


## phoenix

صبح صبح تاني

----------


## dr_mamy2006

رايك اه انهارد بوحة فيه جديد
سهرة صباحى الليلة

----------


## mahmoudh7

> برأيي المتواضع 300 نقطة خسارة تدل على دخول غلط مع أحترامي يا كينج
> ، وراجعلك

 للأسف انا متفق معك في هذا الراي

----------


## medhat 2007

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
ايه اخباركوا يا رجالة يارب يكون كله تمام و ان شاء الله تكون 248.70 هى نقطة المقاومة الاخيرة التى لم يستطيع كسرها و يبدا فى الهبوط ان شاء الله و كما توقع كثير من الاساتذة فى المنتدى انه ممكن يكون الى 249 و اعتقد انه فعلا الموضوع فى طريقه للهبوط مع فشله فى كسر اخر مقاومة 
لانى بعد كدا مش هقدر اقاوم ( كفاية صعود بقى )

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح على المعلمين كلهم

     

> صبح صبح تاني

   :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   ايه الشغل الجامد دا يابرنس   تسلم ايدك يا ابو الفيتامينات ... ويسمع منك ربنا ويكسر الترند   صبح صبح يا غالي

----------


## phoenix

والله أنا عملت جهدي أديلكو الفيتامينات اللي أأدر عليها
و ان شالله تكون مفيدة يا شباب ، تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## bo7a

> رايك اه انهارد بوحة فيه جديد
> سهرة صباحى الليلة

 والله يا دكتور أنا لا أملك إلا الصبر والإنتظار والايمان بالله   وسايب الرأي للوحيد اللي يقدر يقرر ( أبو الأندال )  ومتابع معاه لأخر لحظة   صباح الفل علي عيونك وعاوز رأيك انت يا دكتور في الموضوع دا

----------


## bo7a

> للأسف انا متفق معك في هذا الراي

 نورتنا بوجودك ورأيك يا زعيم ....... صبح صبح يا غالي

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> ايه اخباركوا يا رجالة يارب يكون كله تمام و ان شاء الله تكون 248.70 هى نقطة المقاومة الاخيرة التى لم يستطيع كسرها و يبدا فى الهبوط ان شاء الله و كما توقع كثير من الاساتذة فى المنتدى انه ممكن يكون الى 249 و اعتقد انه فعلا الموضوع فى طريقه للهبوط مع فشله فى كسر اخر مقاومة 
> لانى بعد كدا مش هقدر اقاوم ( كفاية صعود بقى )

 وعليكم السلام يا برنس ..... الحمد لله كله بخير ويارب دايما كله يبقي بخير   أهو يا عم مدحت مستنيين الفرج وربنا يسمع منك وأنا مجهز القعدة والسهرة هتبقي فل   بس هو يسمع كلامك وينزل لأنه كدا بقي غلس بقي   صبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> والله أنا عملت جهدي أديلكو الفيتامينات اللي أأدر عليها
> و ان شالله تكون مفيدة يا شباب ، تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق

 الله يبارك فيك يا فيتامينو باشا وان شاء الله ربنا مش هيضيع مجهودنا وتعبنا كلنا   وباذن الله الفرج قريب ...... وصبح صبح

----------


## هامور العين

سلام  يا ناس يا عسل 3:01am GBPBRC Retail Sales Monitor y/y  2.2%1.8% 
صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> سلام يا ناس يا عسل 3:01am GBPBRC Retail Sales Monitor y/y  2.2%1.8% 
> صبح صبح

 صباح القشطة يا عمر باشا   تسلم ايدك ومتابعين ان شاء الله وربنا يسترها معانا كلنا ويوفقنا

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

صباح الخير والخيرات للطيبيين  وصباح مخصوص بالفل للمعلم بوحة  وللقادة في ساحة المعركة  ربنا يبارك فيكم ويعطيكم الصحة  تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## medhat 2007

مية مية يا اخ جابر تحليل منطقى و ان شاء الله يوصل للنقطة دى
بقولك ايه متشارك معانا فى المعركة و خبرتك فى ساحة القتال هتقوى الجبهة بشدة

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> والله يا دكتور أنا لا أملك إلا الصبر والإنتظار والايمان بالله   وسايب الرأي للوحيد اللي يقدر يقرر ( أبو الأندال ) ومتابع معاه لأخر لحظة    صباح الفل علي عيونك وعاوز رأيك انت يا دكتور في الموضوع دا

 حسب متابعتى للسينما اليوم هو بدأ فى الرمق الاخير لا يسطتع كسر 248.70
واعتقد ان اليوم ممكن نحتفل به عى الاقل 100نقطه 
والله اعلم :Clap: 
تحياتى بسهرة سعيدة لانه مفيش نوم والحفلة الساعة اللرابعه صباحا
تحياتى للى هيسهرو معنا :013:

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الخير والخيرات للطيبيين  وصباح مخصوص بالفل للمعلم بوحة  وللقادة في ساحة المعركة  ربنا يبارك فيكم ويعطيكم الصحة   تحياتي وتقديري

   صباحك نرجس يا عمي .... دا حبك جوا في دمي   صباح القشطة يا حبيب ..... صباحك فل يا طيب   الله يبارك فيك ويطمنك يا استاذنا ...... وان شاء الله .. ان شاء الله على الأهداف على طول   وربنا يوفقك يا عم جابر ويبارك فيك ويزيدك من فضله وعلمه ويزيد حب الناس فيك وحب الناس ليك   بالتوفيق يا غالي ...... بمكسب عالي

----------


## bo7a

> مية مية يا اخ جابر تحليل منطقى و ان شاء الله يوصل للنقطة دى
> بقولك ايه متشارك معانا فى المعركة و خبرتك فى ساحة القتال هتقوى الجبهة بشدة

 ياريت والله دا شرف لينا كلنا ونصر كبير لنا ... دا احنا كنا نعمل عماااااااايل  :Drive1:

----------


## bo7a

> حسب متابعتى للسينما اليوم هو بدأ فى الرمق الاخير لا يسطتع كسر 248.70
> واعتقد ان اليوم ممكن نحتفل به عى الاقل 100نقطه 
> والله اعلم
> تحياتى بسهرة سعيدة لانه مفيش نوم والحفلة الساعة اللرابعه صباحا
> تحياتى للى هيسهرو معنا

 ان شاء الله يا دكتور   المقاومة كانت تقيلة عليه فعلا ومقدرش يكسرها أو حتي يخترق وان شاء الله يكون الارتداد من هنا   ونستناه كلنا عند أول هدف 247.50  ان شاء الله علشان نقيم الأفراح والليالي الملاح   تسلم ايدك يا دكتور وسهران معاك يا باشا للصبح   قهوتك ايه يا زعيم ؟؟؟؟

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> مية مية يا اخ جابر تحليل منطقى و ان شاء الله يوصل للنقطة دى
> بقولك ايه متشارك معانا فى المعركة و خبرتك فى ساحة القتال هتقوى الجبهة بشدة

 بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير   والله يا طيب الاخوان ما شاء الله تبارك الله ما قصروا ابدا  وعلى راسهم القائد بوحة ابو صلاح فيتامين هامور العين وانت وبقية الاخوان  ولو تعرف سبب تأخر الحرب .. كله بسبب معزاية القائد بوحة اللي راكبها لو يركب طائرة حربية نوع الشبح كنا خلصنا  بس ويش نسوي مع حبيبنا بوحة .. ابى ووتعفرت وكان من المتواضعين  :012:  :012:  :012:   بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## bo7a

> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير   والله يا طيب الاخوان ما شاء الله تبارك الله ما قصروا ابدا  وعلى راسهم القائد بوحة ابو صلاح فيتامين هامور العين وانت وبقية الاخوان  ولو تعرف سبب تأخر الحرب .. كله بسبب معزاية القائد بوحة اللي راكبها لو يركب طائرة حربية نوع الشبح كنا خلصنا  بس ويش نسوي مع حبيبنا بوحة .. ابى ووتعفرت وكان من المتواضعين    بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله كل خير

 ههههههههههههه متواضعين أه ... هو أنا حيلتي غير المعزاية دي   :012:   أنا خايف اركب طيارة حربية أو دبابة يخاف مني ويطلع يجري وميجيش تاني لا قدر الله   فأنا بأعمل تمويه بالمعزاية لحد ما يقرب مني بس وهتلاقي كل أسلحة الحروب بتوع القيادات هنا نازلة ضرب   وغربلة لحد ما يبانله صاحب .... ربنا يسعد أيامك يا عم جابر ويوفقك ويرزقك دايما برزق طيب حلال

----------


## dr_mamy2006

السهرة انهارده مجمعة كل الخبراء وعلى رأسهم حبيب الكل لاخ خابر عثرات الكرام
منور ياغالى والسينما اليوم زحمة يريت الاقى كرسى فاضى وسط الحبايب

----------


## medhat 2007

يا دكتور السينما كلها تحت امرك و اول كرسى كمان

----------


## phoenix

> السهرة انهارده مجمعة كل الخبراء وعلى رأسهم حبيب الكل لاخ خابر عثرات الكرام
> منور ياغالى والسينما اليوم زحمة يريت الاقى كرسى فاضى وسط الحبايب

 يا دكتور انت مكانك محجوز بصدر البلكون بس عاوزين إشراف عالوضع
العام

----------


## bo7a

شوف الكرسي اللي يعجبك يا دكتور وشاورلي عليه   وأنا أبعت واحد من الرجالة يسحلولك اللي قاعد عليه ويقوموه ( طبعا لو مش تبعنا )  :012:   أما لو تبعنا بقي هقوملك أنا من ع الكرسي يا غالي وان ما شالك الكرسي تشيلك راسي

----------


## bo7a

بقية حبايبنا فين مش ظاهرين النهاردا ...... لازم الكل يتجمع الصبح باذن الله مع دخول الأوربي   علشان هنبدأ الحرب باذن الله على أبو الأندال

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> السهرة انهارده مجمعة كل الخبراء وعلى رأسهم حبيب الكل 
> الاخ خابر عثرات الكرام 
> منور ياغالى والسينما اليوم زحمة يريت الاقى كرسى فاضى وسط الحبايب

 الله يبارك فيك ويجزيك كل خير يا دكتورنا يا طيب  شوف يا دكتور النقطة عملت ايه: خابر: على وزن فاعل أخبر يخبر خبراً جابر: على وزن فاعل جبر يجبر جبراً  :012:  :012:   تحياتي وتقديري يا عسل  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

----------


## phoenix

> الله يبارك فيك ويجزيك كل خير يا دكتورنا يا طيب  شوف يا دكتور النقطة عملت ايه: خابر: على وزن فاعل أخبر يخبر خبراً جابر: على وزن فاعل جبر يجبر جبراً   تحياتي وتقديري يا عسل  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى  والله الموفق

 ماشاء الله لغتك العربية مية المية ، زرعها بدقني هالمرة وسامحو
مكنش يقصد

----------


## dr_mamy2006

كده يبقى العشاء على حسابى الخاص 
بصراحة اليوم حاسس ان الجو جميل بالناس اللى زى العسل
وربنا يجمعنا فما يحبه ويرضاه
تحياتى لكم جميعا

----------


## bo7a

> كده يبقى العشاء على حسابى الخاص 
> بصراحة اليوم حاسس ان الجو جميل بالناس اللى زى العسل
> وربنا يجمعنا فما يحبه ويرضاه
> تحياتى لكم جميعا

 المنتدي كله معزوووووووم ع العشاء يا ناااااااااااس   ربنا يكمل حلاوة اليوم بمكسب باذن الله يا دكتور والكل يبقي مبسوط   ويارب نتجمع كلنا عند حبيبنا المصطفي عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> ماشاء الله لغتك العربية مية المية ، زرعها بدقني هالمرة وسامحو
> مكنش يقصد

 اشوف من الصورة يا فيتامين يا حبيبنا يا غالي ان النار ما خلتش على راسك اي شعر يبقى امسحها بدقنك ازاي ...  :012:  :012:   وبعدين ولووووو الدكتور يحط النقطة في اي مكان كله حلو وله معنى  تحياتي وتقديري يا طيب

----------


## dr_mamy2006

شوف يا بوحة الفوركس يعتمد على الحالة النفسيه للمضارب  لاتزعل من الخسارة والتأنى عند اتخاذ القرار والصبر ثم الصبر على الهدف       :Thumb:  وعدم التسرع    :Yikes3:  وبعد كل ذلك ارضى بما قسمه الله لك والحمد لله  ارباح على طول الوقت ولا تنسو الصدقات         :Clap:  تحبو احجز لكم فى اى مطعم فى شارع الهرم        :013:

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> المنتدي كله معزوووووووم ع العشاء يا ناااااااااااس   ربنا يكمل حلاوة اليوم بمكسب باذن الله يا دكتور والكل يبقي مبسوط    ويارب نتجمع كلنا عند حبيبنا المصطفي عليه الصلاة والسلام

 آمين اللهم آمين

----------


## bo7a

> شوف يا بوحة الفوركس يعتمد على الحالة النفسيه للمضارب  لاتزعل من الخسارة والتأنى عند اتخاذ القرار والصبر ثم الصبر على الهدف وعدم التسرع وبعد كل ذلك ارضى بما قسمه الله لك والحمد لله  ارباح على طول الوقت ولا تنسو الصدقات  تحبو احجز لكم فى اى مطعم فى شارع الهرم

 الحمد لله وكل اللي يجيبه ربنا كويس اللهم لا اعتراض   اللي معندوش صبر يدخل السوق يتعلم ......... واللي طماع ييجي يتعلم القناعة   الحمد لله الفوركس علمنا حاجات كتير وبيقولوا الجيش للرجالة ..... أمال الفوركس يبقي لمين ؟؟؟  دا الفوركس لرجالة الرجالة اللي بيطلعلهم شنب ودقن وهم مولودين لسه

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> شوف يا بوحة الفوركس يعتمد على الحالة النفسيه للمضارب  لاتزعل من الخسارة والتأنى عند اتخاذ القرار والصبر ثم الصبر على الهدف  وعدم التسرع  وبعد كل ذلك ارضى بما قسمه الله لك والحمد لله  ارباح على طول الوقت ولا تنسو الصدقات  تحبو احجز لكم فى اى مطعم فى شارع الهرم

   لا يا دكتور الله يخليك ويبارك فيك أجل العزومة شوي لما ينتهي حبيبنا بوحة من الحرب وربنا يكرمه ويشتري له حتة عربية زغنطوطة حلوة  اما دلوقتي هيفضحنا بالمعزاية المشكلة مش فيها ... المشكلة هيركنها فين ؟؟؟ :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## phoenix

> اشوف من الصورة يا فيتامين يا حبيبنا يا غالي ان النار ما خلتش على راسك اي شعر يبقى امسحها بدقنك ازاي ...   وبعدين ولووووو الدكتور يحط النقطة في اي مكان كله حلو وله معنى   تحياتي وتقديري يا طيب

 قال ياداخل بين البصلة وقشرتها مابينوبك غير ريحتها ، حابب حطلك الصورة 
الأصلية وورجيك كمية الشعر بس بخاف تبطلو تعرفو تناموتقبل ودي يا أبضاي

----------


## bo7a

> [/center]  لا يا دكتور الله يخليك ويبارك فيك أجل العزومة شوي لما ينتهي حبيبنا بوحة من الحرب وربنا يكرمه ويشتري له حتة عربية زغنطوطة حلوة  اما دلوقتي هيفضحنا بالمعزاية  المشكلة مش فيها ... المشكلة هيركنها فين ؟؟؟

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  الله يسعدك يا عم جابر   ما تخافش أنا معايا قفل وجنزير هاربط المعزة في أي عامود نور في الشارع على ما نتغدي   ونطلع نركبها كلنا وناخد بيها جولة في شارع الهرم ........ ياااااااااه هتلاقي البلد كلها طالعين يجروا ورانا  ولا انت خايف أحسن تدخل تاكل معانا ...   ما تقلقش دي بتاكل خرفان صغيرة ومعيز حديثي الولادة .. هو دا أكلها   يعني اللي عنده معزة يخاف منها ..... وقد أعذر من أنذر

----------


## bo7a

> قال ياداخل بين البصلة وقشرتها مابينوبك غير ريحتها ، حابب حطلك الصورة 
> الأصلية وورجيك كمية الشعر بس بخاف تبطلو تعرفو تناموتقبل ودي يا أبضاي

 حوش حوش يا خويا الشعر  ...  ما أنا بشوفك برده في اعلان صانسيلك   مش انت اللي بتطلع تهز راسك وتقول " وداعا للقشرة "   :012:   صبح صبح يا ابو الفيتامينات

----------


## bo7a

كلهم سبقوه

----------


## bo7a

:Drive1:  بس هو كمان حصلهم   :Drive1:

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الله يسعدك يا عم جابر   ما تخافش أنا معايا قفل وجنزير هاربط المعزة في أي عامود نور في الشارع على ما نتغدي   ونطلع نركبها كلنا وناخد بيها جولة في شارع الهرم ........ ياااااااااه هتلاقي البلد كلها طالعين يجروا ورانا  ولا انت خايف أحسن تدخل تاكل معانا ...   ما تقلقش دي بتاكل خرفان صغيرة ومعيز حديثي الولادة .. هو دا أكلها    يعني اللي عنده معزة يخاف منها ..... وقد أعذر من أنذر

 ارجوك يابوحة بلاش المعزة ممكن الشرط تعملنا قضية عليها وفين وفين على مانسبت ان دى معزة
ونخش فى سين وجيم
وممكن تبقى عملية ارهابية ونروح فى خبر كان كما قال القرموط  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## bo7a

> ارجوك يابوحة بلاش المعزة ممكن الشرط تعملنا قضية عليها وفين وفين على مانسبت ان دى معزة
> ونخش فى سين وجيم
> وممكن تبقى عملية ارهابية ونروح فى خبر كان كما قال القرموط

 خلاص أنا كدا ليا وجبتين  .. اللي اوله شرط أخره نور  :012:   وطبعا انت عارف المنتدي كله معزوم ..... اللي مش هييجي هاخد نصيبه   :012:   أنا عارف انك موافق طبعا ... خلاص على بركة الله ........ إمتي بقي الموضوع دا   :012:

----------


## هامور العين

> خلاص أنا كدا ليا وجبتين .. اللي اوله شرط أخره نور       وطبعا انت عارف المنتدي كله معزوم ..... اللي مش هييجي هاخد نصيبه    أنا عارف انك موافق طبعا ... خلاص على بركة الله ........ إمتي بقي الموضوع دا

 شو السالفه ؟ متى العزيمه علشان بنرتيب الحجز (تذاكر السفر ) و .....

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> خلاص أنا كدا ليا وجبتين .. اللي اوله شرط أخره نور   وطبعا انت عارف المنتدي كله معزوم ..... اللي مش هييجي هاخد نصيبه    أنا عارف انك موافق طبعا ... خلاص على بركة الله ........ إمتي بقي الموضوع دا

 طبعا موافق يابطل ملناش اعز منك والمخل وصاحب المخل
تحت امرك  :Clap: انت تامر ياقمر

----------


## bo7a

> شو السالفه ؟ متى العزيمه علشان بنرتيب الحجز (تذاكر السفر ) و .....

 صباح الفل يا أبو الهوامير   تعالي والله من دلوقتي تنور مصر كلها ....  ولو الدكتور خلع    :012:   أنا اللي هعزمك   وأبقي أخد الحساب من الدكتور   :012:   بس المهم انك تيجي وتنورنا

----------


## bo7a

صبح صبح

----------


## fxaqaba

التشارت الاول للمجنون على الديلي لاربع سنوات وانا مش عارف بصراحة هوه طالع وحيوصل لفين.... والثاني للبايفوت على 248.47 بس مش عارف ليه بيختلف عن بايفوت بوحه اللي هو على 247.44 انتا من فين جبتو ده يا بوحه ابعتلي اياه اشوفو

----------


## هامور العين

> صباح الفل يا أبو الهوامير    تعالي والله من دلوقتي تنور مصر كلها .... ولو الدكتور خلع  أنا اللي هعزمك   وأبقي أخد الحساب من الدكتور    بس المهم انك تيجي وتنورنا

 و الله انك ماتقصر و الدكتور بعد و جميع اهل مصر شي معروف عنكم. 
بس خلينا ننتهي من صاحبنا 
صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> التشارت الاول للمجنون على الديلي لاربع سنوات وانا مش عارف بصراحة هوه طالع وحيوصل لفين.... والثاني للبايفوت على 248.47 بس مش عارف ليه بيختلف عن بايفوت بوحه اللي هو على 247.44 انتا من فين جبتو ده يا بوحه ابعتلي اياه اشوفو

 صباح الفل يا ابو حميد   البايفوت ويكلي عند 247.44    والبايفوت دايلي عند 248.49   والبايفوت مونثلي عند 244.26  ولو عاوز المؤشر دا أجيبهولك

----------


## bo7a

> و الله انك ماتقصر و الدكتور بعد و جميع اهل مصر شي معروف عنكم. 
> بس خلينا ننتهي من صاحبنا 
> صبح صبح

 الله يكرمك يا استاذ عمر ... باذن الله هانت خلاص والهدف قريب وعلى بركة الله

----------


## ابو سلمى

> أبو صلاح وأبو سلمي وكل الناس الحلوة فين محدش فيهم ظاهر

 " لقد وقعت في يد القوات الباوندية"   ومحتجز  :Compress:  في احدى القلاع الحصينة   مابين النقطة  
248.20 والنقطة 248.80  
منتظر قدوم  قوات كوماندز لتخليصي من  هذة النقطة  والعودة   الى  اقرب منطقة  لبث  قناة 
 ولاد ابو  سماعين   على  الاقل" حتة فيها  شبكة  قوية"  زي  246.50        من  هناك  هتلاقو  صوتي   كل   ساعة  بيذيع بيان  من  بيانات  النصر

----------


## bo7a

> " لقد وقعت في يد القوات الباوندية" ومحتجز  في احدى القلاع الحصينة مابين النقطة  
> 248.20 والنقطة 248.80  
> منتظر قدوم قوات كوماندز لتخليصي من هذة النقطة والعودة الى اقرب منطقة لبث قناة 
> ولاد ابو سماعين على الاقل" حتة فيها شبكة قوية" زي 246.50 من هناك هتلاقو صوتي كل ساعة بيذيع بيان من بيانات النصر

 في بيان عاجل من الحكومة اليابانية : ضرورة ارسال قوات جوية بقيادة لواء أركان حرب أبو صلاح   ومن جانبه أكد رئيس الحكومة اليابانية / جابر عثرات الكرام تضامن قواته مع قوات بوحه الصباح وابو صلاح في حملتها العسكرية ضد الانجليز قائلاً: "لا بد من التأكيد على أننا جميعا متضامنون مع العمليات العسكرية ضد أناس ليس لهم إيمان ولا قانون". وأضاف جابر أن عدم استئناف المفاوضات بين اليابانيين والانجليز قد يؤدي إلى تصدع التحالف الدولي ضد الإرهاب التي تقوده قوات أبو اسماعيل . وقال: "لا بد من بذل كل المساعي للعودة إلى عملية السلام"، مشيرًا إلى ضرورة عدم الربط بين الإرهاب والقضية اليابانية .

----------


## ابوتركي الثبيتي

> في بيان عاجل من الحكومة اليابانية : ضرورة ارسال قوات جوية بقيادة لواء أركان حرب أبو صلاح    ومن جانبه أكد رئيس الحكومة اليابانية / جابر عثرات الكرام تضامن قواته مع قوات بوحه الصباح وابو صلاح في حملتها العسكرية ضد الانجليز قائلاً: "لا بد من التأكيد على أننا جميعا متضامنون مع العمليات العسكرية ضد أناس ليس لهم إيمان ولا قانون". وأضاف جابر أن عدم استئناف المفاوضات بين اليابانيين والانجليز قد يؤدي إلى تصدع التحالف الدولي ضد الإرهاب التي تقوده قوات أبو اسماعيل . وقال: "لا بد من بذل كل المساعي للعودة إلى عملية السلام"، مشيرًا إلى ضرورة عدم الربط بين الإرهاب والقضية اليابانية .

  صبح صبح  حبيبى بوحه لو كسر 248.18 وقفل تحتها حتشوفو الخير الان كسرها بس ان شاء الله يقفل تحت هذى النقطه وفقك الله يابوحه

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح  حبيبى بوحه لو كسر 248.18 وقفل تحتها حتشوفو الخير الان كسرها بس ان شاء الله يقفل تحت هذى النقطه  وفقك الله يابوحه

 صباح الجمال ... صباح الدلال   ايه .. القمر طالع بدري النهاردا كدا ليه .. ؟؟ وايه النور دا كله قمر اليوم دا مش زي أي يوم   تسلملي يا ابو تركي يا غالي ........ ان شاء الله الاغلاق بشمعة الاربع ساعات يكون أقوي   والي اهدافنا باذن الله وشك زي العسل كالعادة يا ابو تركي وربنا يوفقك يا زعيم

----------


## ابو سلمى

الله اكبر  تقريبا  فيه  كوزماندز وصلت لمنطقة العمليات 
المشير بوحة  جهز قواتك

----------


## bo7a

بفضل الله وكرمه تحقق هدف عقدنا الرابع   شورت من 248.50  والهدف 247.50  ( مبروك ليا وكل اللي دخل معايا الصفقة )   +  100  نقطة   +  570  نقطة أرباح مرحلة   ________________  = + 670  نقطة    مبرووووووووووووووك يا رجالة وعملوها الأبطال

----------


## bo7a

> الله اكبر تقريبا فيه كوزماندز وصلت لمنطقة العمليات 
> المشير بوحة جهز قواتك

 أعتقد انك كدا خلصت من ايد الانجليز يا ابو سلمي والقوات عملت الواجب وزيادة   سيبه بقي يطلع شوية كدا ونمسكه ضرب نغربله لحد ما ينزل يحقق أهدافنا تحت   أنا لسه معايا 3 عقود بيع ..... ربنا يكرم كدا ويحقق أهدافهم   عاوزين بقي النشرات أول بأول يا غالي وصبح صبح   مبروووووووك للجميع

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> شوف يا باشا انا داخل صفقتين الي الان بيع 247.50 248 وراح ادخل علي  249 المشكلة انه المجنون ابن المجنون في الوقت الحالي لا يعمل علي الترندات او الشارت في ناس بتلعب فيه

 شوف يا باشا بوحا ثلاث صفقات ثلاث صفقات لو قلنا مربحنهن 1000 نقطة  1000X10=ما شا الله خمسة في عين الحسود ببعتلك خروف جاهز

----------


## bo7a

> شوف يا باشا بوحا ثلاث صفقات ثلاث صفقات لو قلنا مربحنهن 1000 نقطة  1000X10=ما شا الله خمسة في عين الحسود ببعتلك خروف جاهز

 بسم الله ما شاء الله ........ البخور يا بت يا كوتا   ربنا يزيدك ويباركلك يا قمر والحمد لله ومبروك على الأهداف ان شاء الله يكمل هبوط ويبسط كل حبايبنا

----------


## هامور العين

مبروك للجميع و الى الامام

----------


## bo7a

> مبروك للجميع و الى الامام

 الله يبارك فيك يا استاذ عمر ... الشربات يا بت يا كوتا لعمك عمر بسررررررررعة

----------


## m.salah

> في بيان عاجل من الحكومة اليابانية : ضرورة ارسال قوات جوية بقيادة لواء أركان حرب أبو صلاح    ومن جانبه أكد رئيس الحكومة اليابانية / جابر عثرات الكرام تضامن قواته مع قوات بوحه الصباح وابو صلاح في حملتها العسكرية ضد الانجليز قائلاً: "لا بد من التأكيد على أننا جميعا متضامنون مع العمليات العسكرية ضد أناس ليس لهم إيمان ولا قانون". وأضاف جابر أن عدم استئناف المفاوضات بين اليابانيين والانجليز قد يؤدي إلى تصدع التحالف الدولي ضد الإرهاب التي تقوده قوات أبو اسماعيل . وقال: "لا بد من بذل كل المساعي للعودة إلى عملية السلام"، مشيرًا إلى ضرورة عدم الربط بين الإرهاب والقضية اليابانية .

 سعادة المشير بوحه
انا معاك على الخط بس مزنوق شويه في الشغل موسم ميزانيات نصف سنويه بعيد عنك - متابع معاك ولك مشاراكاتي هاتكون قليله شويه الاسبوع ده 
والف مبروك على التريد الاخير
واقفش الكام بونت واستنى عليه شويه

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

شوف يا حب بدنا 247.50 وبعدها علي 247 راح يعاكس شوية هناك بس بده ينزل بده ينزل

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> بفضل الله وكرمه تحقق هدف عقدنا الرابع   شورت من 248.50 والهدف 247.50 ( مبروك ليا وكل اللي دخل معايا الصفقة )   + 100 نقطة   + 570 نقطة أرباح مرحلة   ________________  = + 670 نقطة    مبرووووووووووووووك يا رجالة وعملوها الأبطال

  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:   الف مبروك يا عسل ربنا يبارك فيك ويجزيك كل خير  تستاهل كل خير  على كذا حبيبنا الدكتور راح يلغي العزومة ويحولها على حسابك  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

----------


## bo7a

> سعادة المشير بوحه
> انا معاك على الخط بس مزنوق شويه في الشغل موسم ميزانيات نصف سنويه بعيد عنك - متابع معاك ولك مشاراكاتي هاتكون قليله شويه الاسبوع ده 
> والف مبروك على التريد الاخير
> واقفش الكام بونت واستنى عليه شويه

 الله يعينك ويقويك يا ابو صلاح   ابعتلك الرجالة يساعدوك يا ريس ؟؟ انت تؤمرني   بس ما تحرمناش من مشاركاتك يا حبي ...... صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> شوف يا حب بدنا 247.50 وبعدها علي 247 راح يعاكس شوية هناك بس بده ينزل بده ينزل

 ان شاء الله بس لو شمعة أربع ساعات تغلق تحت 247.80  وتبقي بنت حلال لو كسرت 247.60    بعدها ان شاء الله هيروح لبعيد أوي وربنا يوفق الجميع

----------


## bo7a

> الف مبروك يا عسل ربنا يبارك فيك ويجزيك كل خير  تستاهل كل خير  على كذا حبيبنا الدكتور راح يلغي العزومة ويحولها على حسابك  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى  والله الموفق

 الله يبارك فيك يا عمنا وحبيبنا وعقبال ما ينزل يارب ل 241.00  علشان الكل يبقي مبسوط   وربنا يكرمنا جميعا ان شاء الله   خلاص الدكتور اتفق مع صاحب المطعم وما ينفعش نكسر كلمته مع الراجل   :012:

----------


## m.salah

> سعادة المشير بوحه
> انا معاك على الخط بس مزنوق شويه في الشغل موسم ميزانيات نصف سنويه بعيد عنك - متابع معاك ولك مشاراكاتي هاتكون قليله شويه الاسبوع ده 
> والف مبروك على التريد الاخير
> واقفش الكام بونت واستنى عليه شويه

 امسك الشارت ده
المجنون بيكسر الترند اليومي 
والدولار ين بيحاول كسر الترند اليومي عندما يحدث توافق بين الاتنين تبقى الحفله ابتدت ولكن لا اتوقع الوصول الى 241 في المرحله دي كبيرها 244.50

----------


## bo7a

> امسك الشارت ده
> المجنون بيكسر الترند اليومي 
> والدولار ين بيحاول كسر الترند اليومي عندما يحدث توافق بين الاتنين تبقى الحفله ابتدت ولكن لا اتوقع الوصول الى 241 في المرحله دي كبيرها 244.50

 تسلم ايدك يا ابو صلاح .... وان شاء الله على الاهداف جري باذن الله   طلتك تسوي الدنيا يا قمر صبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

عم بوحة شفت الي بصير بالكندي

----------


## bo7a

صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> عم بوحة شفت الي بصير بالكندي

 ما هو علشان خبر الفايدة ولسه دا ممكن يروح 1.0400

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

يا باشا رايح للاف لنقطة مثل ما وعدتك غصب عنه

----------


## bo7a

> يا باشا رايح للاف لنقطة مثل ما وعدتك غصب عنه

 قول يااااااااااااااااااارب يا حوده وان شاء الله تبقي ليلة زي الفل بس هو يكسر ترند الاربع ساعات دا

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> قول يااااااااااااااااااارب يا حوده وان شاء الله تبقي ليلة زي الفل بس هو يكسر ترند الاربع ساعات دا

 والله يا باشا ترند الاربع ساعات لسه لونج وبخوف ربنا يسترها

----------


## ابن المدينة

ألف مبروك  وإن شاء الله  يهبط الباوند كمان

----------


## bo7a

> والله يا باشا ترند الاربع ساعات لسه لونج وبخوف ربنا يسترها

 شوف هو لو كسر الترند دا يبقي على الاهداف على طول ان شاء الله   أما لو ارتد وكسر 247.60  يبقي هيطلع يختبر البايفوت دايلي تاني   عموما ان شاء الله يكسره وما تقومش له قومة تاني .... قول يا رب

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

شوف

----------


## bo7a

> ألف مبروك  وإن شاء الله يهبط الباوند كمان

 تسلم يا قمر ... الله يبارك فيك ويكرمك يا غالي   وان شاء الله هبوط شنيع وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> شوف

 صح يا حوده ...... بس ان شاء الله يكسر   تفائل بالخير تجده يا غالي

----------


## ابو سلمى

ايها السادة  اليكم  البيان التالي 
اعلن  متحدث باسم قيادة الجيش واركانه الافاضل    " بوحة- جابر- صلاح" 
ان القوات الباوندية قد وقعت في كمين نصبته لهم قواتنا البطلة وهي الان تحارب عند خط 247.20 وتحاول اختراقه الى منطقة التجمع المركزي والتقاء القوات عند 246.60   
سنوافيكم بالجديد   على  الساحة      
فالى  هناك  نيابة عن  نفسي اشكر كل من ساهم في تخليصي من سجن  المارجن كول الحصين

----------


## bo7a

حرب عند الترند الصاعد على الاربع ساعات  
ولكن من سيفوز ؟؟؟ البيرش أم البوليش

----------


## bo7a

> ايها السادة اليكم البيان التالي 
> اعلن متحدث باسم قيادة الجيش واركانه الافاضل " بوحة- جابر- صلاح" 
> ان القوات الباوندية قد وقعت في كمين نصبته لهم قواتنا البطلة وهي الان تحارب عند خط 247.20 وتحاول اختراقه الى منطقة التجمع المركزي والتقاء القوات عند 246.60  
> سنوافيكم بالجديد على الساحة  
> فالى هناك  نيابة عن نفسي اشكر كل من ساهم في تخليصي من سجن المارجن كول الحصين

 مراسلنا أبو سلمي  والمتحدث الرسمي باسم الخارجية اليابانية   حمدا لله على سلامتكم وستداوي الأهداف جروحكم باذن الله   ننتظر التقارير أول بأول ونشكركم على الكفاح والصمود التام

----------


## medhat 2007

الف ياؤجالة اللى خدوا شورت من 248.70 و ان شاء الله تتحقق باقى الاهداف
و على فكرة يا بوحة بالنسبة لتشارت الاربع ساعات توجد اشارات بيع طبقا لطريق الاخ سمير موفينج 55 فقد نزل تحت الخمسين و الشمعة الحالية لمست خط الموفينج و ننتظر اغلاقها 
مش كدا برده و لا انت ايه رايك ؟

----------


## bo7a

> الف ياؤجالة اللى خدوا شورت من 248.70 و ان شاء الله تتحقق باقى الاهداف
> و على فكرة يا بوحة بالنسبة لتشارت الاربع ساعات توجد اشارات بيع طبقا لطريق الاخ سمير موفينج 55 فقد نزل تحت الخمسين و الشمعة الحالية لمست خط الموفينج و ننتظر اغلاقها 
> مش كدا برده و لا انت ايه رايك ؟

 الله يبارك فيك يا قمر ومبروك ليك كمان وعقبال باقي الاهداف ان شاء الله   طبقا لطريقة أبو سمرة هناك شرطين للدخول :  الشرط الأول كسر موفينج 55  بشمعة أربع ساعات والإغلاق تحته   الشرط التاني أر إس أي تحت مستوي 50   ولسه فاضل ساعتين ونص على شمعة الاربع ساعات ... عموما محدش يستعجل برده   وربنا يوفق الجميع

----------


## وليد الحلو

بمناسبة انتحار المجنون  قلت مدخلش عليكم و ايدى فاضية    برد على قلبك يا حران  :Clap:

----------


## bo7a

> بمناسبة انتحار المجنون   قلت مدخلش عليكم و ايدى فاضية     برد على قلبك يا حران

 يا سلام عليك يا عم وليد   ما هو الحلو ما يطلعش غير من الحلو   تسلملنا يا زعيم ..... طيب بسم الله بقي والبزر على جنب   :012:   صبح صبح يا عم الحاج

----------


## medhat 2007

يا بوحة هو انا مش مركز و لا ايه ازاى فاضل ساعتين و نص يا عسل و النبى شوف كدا تانى و اتاكد شمعة الاربع ساعات الحالية هتغلق مع شمعة الساعة الحالية 
و لا انا عندى حاجة غلط 
انا بستخدم ميتا تريد 4

----------


## fxaqaba

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك النتائج ثلاث شهداء من قوات المعلم بوحة وخمسماية قتيل من قوات ابو الاندال .. قصدي ابو الهزايم.... وبوحة ده ياكل الاسفلت...... ودي صورة من خط الهجوم لقوات بوحة

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

يا باشا لقينا هنا

----------


## fxaqaba

اليوم يوم الدببة وبس... مفيش ولا ثور بالساحة .... كلو دببة يا معلم بوحة.... انتا خلاص صورتك نزلت النهار ده على الجنيه   :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

هو بده ينزل بس مستحي

----------


## هامور العين

مبروك الهدف الثاني و الى الامام

----------


## bo7a

> يا بوحة هو انا مش مركز و لا ايه ازاى فاضل ساعتين و نص يا عسل و النبى شوف كدا تانى و اتاكد شمعة الاربع ساعات الحالية هتغلق مع شمعة الساعة الحالية 
> و لا انا عندى حاجة غلط 
> انا بستخدم ميتا تريد 4

 شموع الأربع ساعات بتكون كالآتي   الساعة الثانية عشرة صباحاً    الساعة الرابعة صباحا    الساعة الثامنة صباحا    الساعة الثانية عشرة ظهراً   الساعة الرابعة عصرا   الساعة الثامنة مساءً   وصبح صبح ( دي مش شمعة )  :012:

----------


## fxaqaba

يييييييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## bo7a

> الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك النتائج ثلاث شهداء من قوات المعلم بوحة وخمسماية قتيل من قوات ابو الاندال .. قصدي ابو الهزايم.... وبوحة ده ياكل الاسفلت...... ودي صورة من خط الهجوم لقوات بوحة

 الله يبارك فيك ...... ومبروك لك يا قمر ( مصورنا الخارجي )   الحمد لله النتائج مرضية حتي الان وباذن الله أول ما الترند على الأربع ساعات يتكسر هاخد القوات   وأهاجمه من 247.00  وهاتك يا ضرب لحد ما نخرجهم من المنطقة خالص

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> يييييييييييييييييييييييي

 طفي الحرايق وخليها تنزل

----------


## bo7a

> يا باشا لقينا هنا

 ان شاء الله بس هو يكسر لأن الاختراق لوحده مش كفاية   هو عاوز يكسر فعلا بس دي مناطق تجمع شراء للثيران اللي بيدخلوا مع الترند   وطبعا حقهم بس نشوف مين يكسب في الاخر ..... أعتقد الهبوط الكبير دا يوحي بعمليات بيع ضخمة وسيولة عالية في السوق   صبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

معلش تعدينا علي موضوعك 
الزوج الحلو الثاني لليوم الحمد لله
ومتظر 104

----------


## bo7a

> اليوم يوم الدببة وبس... مفيش ولا ثور بالساحة .... كلو دببة يا معلم بوحة.... انتا خلاص صورتك نزلت النهار ده على الجنيه

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  احبسوا الثيران ... وطلقوا للدببة العنان   الفرح فرحنا ...... وننتقم من اللي جرحنا   صبح صبح يا مصورنا يا غالي

----------


## bo7a

> مبروك الهدف الثاني و الى الامام

 لسه شوية على الهدف الثاني يا استاذ عمر بس طالما خرجت من بقك ان شاء الله ربنا مش هيكسفك ولا يكسفنا   نهارك سعيد عمر باشا

----------


## jedawy

مبروك يابوحة ياحبيبى والى الوراء ان شاء الله ( فى المجنون بس طبعا)

----------


## bo7a

> معلش تعدينا علي موضوعك 
> الزوج الحلو الثاني لليوم الحمد لله
> ومتظر 104

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله يا كينج وان شاء الله يتحقق هدفك ونباركلك يا حوده   صبح

----------


## bo7a

> مبروك يابوحة ياحبيبى والى الوراء ان شاء الله ( فى المجنون بس طبعا)

 هههههههههههههههههههه  حلوة منك يا جدو   الله يبارك فيك يا قمر ومبروك ليك انت كمان ويارب بالتوفيق دايما

----------


## bo7a

:Ohmy:  انتبه من فضلك   :Ohmy:                       المجنون يرجع إلي الخلف   :012:   كسر الترند وبيختبره مرة تانية   والي 246.00 ان شاء الله   ولكل حدث حديث

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> انتبه من فضلك                       المجنون يرجع إلي الخلف   كسر الترند وبيختبره مرة تانية   والي 246.00 ان شاء الله    ولكل حدث حديث

 قلتلك قابلني هناك

----------


## bo7a

> قلتلك قابلني هناك

 طب ابقي قابلني

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

صور بالاقمار

----------


## bo7a

> صور بالاقمار

 طيب شوفلنا كدا بالقمر الصناعي البايفوت ويكلي هيقدر يصمد ولا لا   وابعت قوات علي جبهة 247.45  تحمي مناجم الحشيش اللي هناك وما تخليش الانجليز يخترقوها

----------


## bo7a

انت فين يا ابو سلمي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو سلمى

السادسة والثلث في  القاهرة 
تجمعت فلول للعدو عند نقطة 247.00   وهاجمت  بشراسة قواتنا المتمركز  هناك 
والتي اخذت في الانسحاب التكتيكي  لمنطقة 247.50  وهي منطقة  خطرة  وصعبة 
ومليئة  بالاحراش التي  قد  يكون  قد  اختبأ  بها  بعض  الثيران " الباونديين"  المجانين  
انا  اقف  على   مقربة  من  هناك    واسمع  ازيز الطائرات   تمرق  من  فوقي"  استر  يارب" 
"  الله  ير

----------


## bo7a

> السادسة والثلث في القاهرة 
> تجمعت فلول للعدو عند نقطة 247.00 وهاجمت بشراسة قواتنا المتمركز هناك 
> والتي اخذت في الانسحاب التكتيكي لمنطقة 247.50 وهي منطقة خطرة وصعبة 
> ومليئة بالاحراش التي قد يكون قد اختبأ بها بعض الثيران " الباونديين" المجانين  
> انا اقف على مقربة من هناك واسمع ازيز الطائرات تمرق من فوقي" استر يارب" 
> " الله ير

 مراسلنا أبو سلمي   هل هناك أنباء عن قدوم قوات محروس الضبع الباسلة لحماية منطقة 247.45  أم أنها لم تصل بعد ؟  توقعاتك خلال ال 25  دقيقة القادمة بخصوص الهجوم الباوندي على مناطقنا التي استرجعناها بالقوة  ؟  نرجو الاتفاق مع اخونا حمادة حتي يكون البث بالصوت والصورة

----------


## m.salah

ياسعادة المشير
هو مين اللى بيشتري المجنون دلوقت يعنى هي رخامه بقولك لو وصلتك اي معلومات عن اشخاص بيشتروا المجنون ابعت لهم اسماعيل بعد ما تأكلوا جمبري هو ما فيش غير كده

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

شوف يا باشا

----------


## bo7a

> ياسعادة المشير
> هو مين اللى بيشتري المجنون دلوقت يعنى هي رخامه بقولك لو وصلتك اي معلومات عن اشخاص بيشتروا المجنون ابعت لهم اسماعيل بعد ما تأكلوا جمبري هو ما فيش غير كده

 اولاد ابو اسماعيل دخلوا لونج كلهم يا ابو صلاح  :Ohmy:   والجمبري مبقاش يعمل مفعول الواد عباس الخرع جربه امبارح انضرب  بالشبشب وسط الحارة

----------


## bo7a

> شوف يا باشا

 كلام جميل يا حوده ...... بس أنا شايف ان منطقة 247.45 لو اخترقها ممكن يصعد كتير   أما لو صمدت وقفل تحتها على الأقل ممكن يكسر الترند وينزل على طول على الاهداف

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

بحبشت ودورت وعرضلك اياها علي طريقة 2-4-2

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

صباحو سكر

----------


## dr_mamy2006

هو العشاه  امس اخباره اه
اصل لسه راجع من العمل لقيت حاجات كتير والحمد لله فى صالحنا
فوزنا بالامس على الضحية

----------


## m.salah

> اولاد ابو اسماعيل دخلوا لونج كلهم يا ابو صلاح    والجمبري مبقاش يعمل مفعول الواد عباس الخرع جربه امبارح انضرب بالشبشب وسط الحارة

 ايوه يامعلم بوحه عندك حق كمان الواد اسماعيل بعد عملية الرباط الصليبي اللي عملها في صباعه مبقاش ينفع خلينا نشوف رجالة الضبع وكمان ارخص بشوية فلافل يعملوا اخلا شغل
على فكره عدم صعود الندل عامل ازعاج وشكله هايفاجئنا وينزلوا 100 بونت كمان

----------


## fxaqaba

الخط الاصفر خط الترند على الاربع ساعات بس الفريم على الساعة واعتقد انو انكسر وانتهى من فترة الاختبار وداخل في فترة تداول يعني السوق حيفضل فلات لفترة مش بطالة الى حين تشكيل اتجاه واضح..... يعني باعتقادي مفيش اليوم بيع ولا شرا ..  :72 72:  :72 72:  :72 72:

----------


## bo7a

> بحبشت ودورت وعرضلك اياها علي طريقة 2-4-2

   صبح   شوف المثلث في الصورة اللي بالمشاركة دي وشوف مدي التزام السعر باضلاعه   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showpost.php?p=369459&postcount=1006  اعتد والله أعلم انه طالما تحت 247.45  ومش قادر يكسر يبقي هنشوف كمان شمعة حلوة كدا من أم 100  نقطة   ووقتها برده فيه كلام تاني

----------


## bo7a

> هو العشاه امس اخباره اه
> اصل لسه راجع من العمل لقيت حاجات كتير والحمد لله فى صالحنا
> فوزنا بالامس على الضحية

 اهلا اهلا اهلا يا دكتور   ايه يا سيدي التاخير دا كله .... دا أنا كنت هدبس في العشاء من أخوك جابر   :012:   كويس انك جيت .. والحمد لله حق هدف العقد الرابع 247.50   وعلى هدف العقد الثالث ان شاء الله وصبح صبح يا دكترة

----------


## bo7a

> ايوه يامعلم بوحه عندك حق كمان الواد اسماعيل بعد عملية الرباط الصليبي اللي عملها في صباعه مبقاش ينفع خلينا نشوف رجالة الضبع وكمان ارخص بشوية فلافل يعملوا اخلا شغل
> على فكره عدم صعود الندل عامل ازعاج وشكله هايفاجئنا وينزلوا 100 بونت كمان

 يارب يا ابو صلاح السعر في منطقة صراحه خطر جدا   بس ان شاء الله يكسرلنا الترند وينزل 100  بوينت كمان   صبح صبح يا حاج وعاوزين متابعات كدا يا برنس

----------


## bo7a

> الخط الاصفر خط الترند على الاربع ساعات بس الفريم على الساعة واعتقد انو انكسر وانتهى من فترة الاختبار وداخل في فترة تداول يعني السوق حيفضل فلات لفترة مش بطالة الى حين تشكيل اتجاه واضح..... يعني باعتقادي مفيش اليوم بيع ولا شرا ..

 أعتقد هينزل شوية خلال الفترة الاسيوية يا حماده   ولو كسر 246.80  يبقي اتجاهه تقريبا بقي واضح تماما وهينزل كتير   عموما مستنيين وفين الصور يا عم ؟

----------


## m.salah

> يارب يا ابو صلاح السعر في منطقة صراحه خطر جدا   بس ان شاء الله يكسرلنا الترند وينزل 100 بوينت كمان    صبح صبح يا حاج وعاوزين متابعات كدا يا برنس

 شوف يامعلم بوحه انت عارف انى لا اثق في الندل فهو لا يحفظ عهد ولا وعد ولا ترند ولا بايفوت 
ولكن الندل بيشتغل بموتورين الاول دولار ين وقام بالواجب النهارده وناقص الموتور التاني وهو الاسترليني دولار اللى على بعد 30 نقطه من الترند الاسبوعى عند 2.0307 وهنا الصدام المروع ان شاء الله اللى هايأخذ الندل الى الدويقه (منشية ناصر خساره فيه) وتبدأ الحفله ان شاء الله

----------


## fxaqaba

اسلحة من مخلفات جيش الاندال تقوم قوات بوحة باتلافها حفاظا على سلامة المتداولين العرب لعدم اثارة الفتنة الطائفية لا قدر الله

----------


## fxaqaba

اطلاق اول منظومة تجريبية عسكرية من نوع بوحة as45 لدب الرعب في نفوس الاندال استعدادا للمعركة القادمة حيث قامت الب بي سي ببثها في الولايات المتحدة...

----------


## m.salah

> اطلاق اول منظومة تجريبية عسكرية من نوع بوحة as45 لدب الرعب في نفوس الاندال استعدادا للمعركة القادمة حيث قامت الب بي سي ببثها في الولايات المتحدة...

 هههها جامده دي قوي  :Thumb:

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> يارب يا ابو صلاح السعر في منطقة صراحه خطر جدا    بس ان شاء الله يكسرلنا الترند وينزل 100 بوينت كمان    صبح صبح يا حاج وعاوزين متابعات كدا يا برنس

 مساء الفل والياسمين على احلى ناس طيبيين  شوف يا بوحة يا عسل لا خطرة ولا يحزنون اذا طلع مش راح يعدي 247.90 باذن واحد احد اما نزوله 100 نقطة ممكن تشوفها خلال الساعات القادمة لانه لازم يحط عند 246.40  وما يخوفكش ولاد ابو اسماعيل .. دوس بنزين .. اسف قصدي اضرب المعزاية وامشي ولا تسأل فيهم  تصبحوا على خير جميعا .. اخوكم جابر هلكان وتعبان وعايز 144 نقطة قصدي دقيقة نوم  تحياتي وتقديري  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

----------


## m.salah

> مساء الفل والياسمين على احلى ناس طيبيين  شوف يا بوحة يا عسل لا خطرة ولا يحزنون اذا طلع مش راح يعدي 247.90 باذن واحد احد اما نزوله 100 نقطة ممكن تشوفها خلال الساعات القادمة لانه لازم يحط عند 246.40  وما يخوفكش ولاد ابو اسماعيل .. دوس بنزين .. اسف قصدي اضرب المعزاية وامشي ولا تسأل فيهم  تصبحوا على خير جميعا .. اخوكم جابر هلكان وتعبان وعايز 144 نقطة قصدي دقيقة نوم  تحياتي وتقديري  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى  والله الموفق

 لا تنام فين ياجابر باشا دي اول حفله كبيره تحصل في الاسيوي معقوله تسيبنا وتنام خليك معانا ياراجل وكلنا عندنا شغل بكره وهانروح مش شايفين حاجه  :Inlove:

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> لا تنام فين ياجابر باشا دي اول حفله كبيره تحصل في الاسيوي معقوله تسيبنا وتنام خليك معانا ياراجل وكلنا عندنا شغل بكره وهانروح مش شايفين حاجه

 ربنا يبارك فيك يا حبيبنا يا ابو صلاح يا طيب  والله لولا التعب لجلست معاكم للصبح   بس شوف اخوك جابر عامل ازاي   :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:   وعلى العموم ما فيش قلق من صاحبنا باذن الله تعالى  وخلوه يطبرطع براحته .. هتقولي يطبرطع معناها ايه ؟؟؟  هقولك لما اصحى نفتح القاموس اليمني مع بعض ونبحث فيه  تحياتي

----------


## medhat 2007

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اعتقد و الله اعلم انه كدا كسر الترند على فريم الاربع ساعات و لا ايه رايكوا يا رجالة

----------


## ابو سلمى

منتصف ليل القاهرة 
لكم  التحية    واليكم  اهم  التطورات   : 
احدثكم  الان  من  امام   النقطة الحدودية  الجديدة  التي صنعها رجالنا  الابطال   246.80 
لتتوج  يوما   حافلا  بالانتصارات     ...........   " وبهذه المناسبة" اقدم لمحروس الضبع  
ورجالته    وما يحيبها  الا   رجالها 
نعتقد اننا  صنصنع  نقطة مقاومة  جديدة عند  246.40   ان  شاء الله 
وهمتكم  معانا   يا  رجاله  من  قناة البحابيح  والجبابرة     كان  معكم    " ابو سلمى"

----------


## fxaqaba

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اعتقد و الله اعلم انه كدا كسر الترند على فريم الاربع ساعات و لا ايه رايكوا يا رجالة

 مسالة واضحة ما فيهاش كلام  :Thmbdn:   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=1022

----------


## m.salah

> ربنا يبارك فيك يا حبيبنا يا ابو صلاح يا طيب  والله لولا التعب لجلست معاكم للصبح   بس شوف اخوك جابر عامل ازاي    وعلى العموم ما فيش قلق من صاحبنا باذن الله تعالى  وخلوه يطبرطع براحته .. هتقولي يطبرطع معناها ايه ؟؟؟  هقولك لما اصحى نفتح القاموس اليمني مع بعض ونبحث فيه   تحياتي

 احلام سعيده نام وماتخفش وراك رجاله لو حاول يطبرطع (يبرطع بالمصري) المعلم بوحه موجود  :Inlove:

----------


## medhat 2007

]مسالة واضحة ما فيهاش كلام  :Thmbdn:   تمام يا باشا احنا بنتعلم منكم و ربنا يوفقنا جميعا  هو انت اسمك ايه علشان مش عارف اقراه

----------


## m.salah

> ] هو انت اسمك ايه علشان مش عارف اقراه

 اؤيد هذا الطلب بشده انا كمان مش عارف انطق اسمك هو فيه العقبه  :Wub:

----------


## m.salah

يابوحه اديلوا كمان

----------


## handsa2007

ياجماعة الخير 
صباح الخير....
ما تقولو لينا الباوند _ دولار رايح على فين ؟؟؟؟
حايكمل طريقه والا حايرجع والا ايه الحكاية؟؟؟؟

----------


## medhat 2007

يا بوحة انت فين و ايه الشغل الجامد اللى انت عامله دا و الله ميه ميه

----------


## m.salah

والله ياهندسه
الين شغال لوحده الان يعني ما بيتحركش كرد فعل لليورو دولار او الاسترليني دولار وهذا يعني ان البيع اصبح حاله عامه في السوق واللي يؤكد ذلك طريقة كسر البايفوت اللي بتم زي الحلاوه دون اي تذبذب كذلك ثبات العملات الرئيسيه

----------


## m.salah

:Clap:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:

----------


## medhat 2007

اعتد والله أعلم انه طالما تحت 247.45 ومش قادر يكسر يبقي هنشوف كمان شمعة حلوة كدا من أم 100 نقطة    ووقتها برده فيه كلام تاني   :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## ابو سلمى

الله اكبر    اليكم   انباء  الواحدة     
اخترقت  قواتنا  البطلة  كل  دعامات العدو  وحققت تقدما   فاق  كل  الخطط  
نلتقي    على  خير    
تنهانئ  لكل القادة  واضباط  وضباط الصف والجنود  
وتحية  خاصة  لزملائي  مراسلي  القناة 
الحذر  كل  الحذر  من  الكمائن  التي قد  يكون قد  اعدها  العدو   
كل  واحد  يمسك   " الشومة" في  ايده 
ولا  براوة  عليك   يا  واد  يا  محروس

----------


## m.salah

> الله اكبر اليكم انباء الواحدة  
> اخترقت قواتنا البطلة كل دعامات العدو وحققت تقدما فاق كل الخطط  
> نلتقي على خير  
> تنهانئ لكل القادة واضباط وضباط الصف والجنود  
> وتحية خاصة لزملائي مراسلي القناة 
> الحذر كل الحذر من الكمائن التي قد يكون قد اعدها العدو  
> كل واحد يمسك " الشومة" في ايده 
> ولا براوة عليك يا واد يا محروس

 سعادة اللواء ابو سلمى مافيش اخبار عن سيادة المشير بوحه انا سامع انه بيقود العمليات بنفسه

----------


## bo7a

الله أكبر الله أكبر بسم الله ما شاء الله   بفضل الله تحقق هدف العقد الثالث ( شورت من 247.50  و الهدف 246.50  )   + 100  نقطة   +  670  نقطة أرباح مرحلة   _______________  +  770  نقطة  الإجمــــــــالي   مبروكين عليكوا وعليا يا شباب والي مزيد من النجاح باذن الله

----------


## medhat 2007

ميه ميه يا ابو سلمى اديلوا كمان مش عايزنه يشوف النور تانى

----------


## bo7a

> شوف يامعلم بوحه انت عارف انى لا اثق في الندل فهو لا يحفظ عهد ولا وعد ولا ترند ولا بايفوت 
> ولكن الندل بيشتغل بموتورين الاول دولار ين وقام بالواجب النهارده وناقص الموتور التاني وهو الاسترليني دولار اللى على بعد 30 نقطه من الترند الاسبوعى عند 2.0307 وهنا الصدام المروع ان شاء الله اللى هايأخذ الندل الى الدويقه (منشية ناصر خساره فيه) وتبدأ الحفله ان شاء الله

 الحمد لله يا ابو صلاح وصل ابو الاندال الي ارض الوطن والحفلة كمان شوية على ما أجهزها باذن الله

----------


## bo7a

> اطلاق اول منظومة تجريبية عسكرية من نوع بوحة as45 لدب الرعب في نفوس الاندال استعدادا للمعركة القادمة حيث قامت الب بي سي ببثها في الولايات المتحدة...

 ههههههههههههههههه  الله أكبر يا حماده   شفت السلاح الجديد عمل إيه   هاتولي قطن بسرعة أنا رجلي باظت .. ضربوا عليا نار   :Doh:

----------


## m.salah

> الله أكبر الله أكبر بسم الله ما شاء الله   بفضل الله تحقق هدف العقد الثالث ( شورت من 247.50 و الهدف 246.50 )   + 100 نقطة   + 670 نقطة أرباح مرحلة   _______________  + 770 نقطة الإجمــــــــالي    مبروكين عليكوا وعليا يا شباب والي مزيد من النجاح باذن الله

 الف مبروك يابحبوح ما تقرص عليه شويه عايزين نشوف 243 النهارده :Clap:  البيع بقى حاله يابوحه كافة العملات لاتتحرك الا ازوج الين وهذا يعنى ان كافة المضاربين في مكان واحد الان
والشغل اصبح خارج التحليل الفني والاساسي

----------


## bo7a

> مساء الفل والياسمين على احلى ناس طيبيين  شوف يا بوحة يا عسل لا خطرة ولا يحزنون اذا طلع مش راح يعدي 247.90 باذن واحد احد اما نزوله 100 نقطة ممكن تشوفها خلال الساعات القادمة لانه لازم يحط عند 246.40  وما يخوفكش ولاد ابو اسماعيل .. دوس بنزين .. اسف قصدي اضرب المعزاية وامشي ولا تسأل فيهم  تصبحوا على خير جميعا .. اخوكم جابر هلكان وتعبان وعايز 144 نقطة قصدي دقيقة نوم  تحياتي وتقديري  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى  والله الموفق

   حبيب قلبي ألف مبروووووووووووك   الحمد لله وطلعوا الانجليز جيش تعبان   بوحه الصباح نزل أرض المعركة ما أخدوش في ايده غلوه   ألف حمد وشكر ليك يارب ... ويارب مزيد من المكسب والارباح وترضي عنا جميعا يارب

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اعتقد و الله اعلم انه كدا كسر الترند على فريم الاربع ساعات و لا ايه رايكوا يا رجالة

 كسره يا حبيب قلبي يا غالي ........ مبروك ليك ولكل حبايبنا   جهزوا الشيشة على ما أجيب الكابتشينو واجيلكوا

----------


## bo7a

> منتصف ليل القاهرة 
> لكم التحية واليكم اهم التطورات : 
> احدثكم الان من امام النقطة الحدودية الجديدة التي صنعها رجالنا الابطال   246.80 
> لتتوج يوما حافلا بالانتصارات ........... " وبهذه المناسبة" اقدم لمحروس الضبع  
> ورجالته وما يحيبها الا رجالها 
> نعتقد اننا صنصنع نقطة مقاومة جديدة عند 246.40 ان شاء الله 
> وهمتكم معانا يا رجاله  من قناة البحابيح والجبابرة كان معكم " ابو سلمى"

 تسلم يا مراسلنا   وألف حمد وشكر ليك يارب .. مجهود حبايبنا ما ضاعش هدر   أبو سلمي عاوز تقرير باذن الله بعد تحقيق الهدف الثاني عند 245.50

----------


## ابو سلمى

الواد محروس الضبع  وولاد  عمه   معندهمش  رحمة 
مبيعرفش  ابوه   من  اول  ما   تولى  العمليات   وهوا  نازل    طحن  في   الباوند

----------


## medhat 2007

تحقق الهدف عند 245.50 
ميه ميه
الحمد لله رب العالمين دا النهاردة يوم استنناه من زمان و الحمد لله 
و مبرررررررررررررررررروك للجميع

----------


## bo7a

ألف حمد وشكر ليك يارب   أفادتنا قواتنا من جبهة 245.50  أن قواتنا توغلت المنطقة بفضل الله وحققت هدف العقد الثاني   +  100  نقطة ( شورت من 246.50  والهدف  245.50  )   +  770  أرباح مرحلة   _____________  +  870  نقطة  الإجمـــــــــالي   ألف حمد وشكر ليك يا رب   شغل أغنية شادية يا ابو صلاح

----------


## bo7a

> يابوحه اديلوا كمان

 صبح صبح يا ابو صلاح   مبروك عليك يا قمر   الحمد لله بوحه لم يصنع شيئاً وحده ولكن بفضل القيادات العليا والتخطيط الجيد للجميع   الحمد لله مراسلينا بقيادتنا العسكرية ومصورينا والادارة العسكرية العليا  منظومة كبيرة يا ابو صلاح مش عاوزين ننسي حد وجنودنا الباسلين .. الحمد والشكر ليك يارب   النصر لنا النصر لنا

----------


## bo7a

> يا بوحة انت فين و ايه الشغل الجامد اللى انت عامله دا و الله ميه ميه

 موجود يا مدحت باشا   لسه راجع حالا من المعركة ورجلي اتصابت بس كله فداء للوطن   الحمد لله على المكسب والف مبروك ليك يا حبي

----------


## medhat 2007

:Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:

----------


## medhat 2007

يا بوحة يا جن مبروك يا رجالة

----------


## ابو سلمى

" يا عيني يا عيني   يا  عيني على  الولا" 
اعتقد  المحطة  القادمة   244.00       
ولا  ايه   يا  ابو  البحابيح؟؟؟؟؟    
عاوز الرد  على   الهوا  عشان  مواطني  دولة  نايمانيا  العليا   يسمعوا

----------


## bo7a

> الله اكبر اليكم انباء الواحدة  
> اخترقت قواتنا البطلة كل دعامات العدو وحققت تقدما فاق كل الخطط  
> نلتقي على خير  
> تنهانئ لكل القادة واضباط وضباط الصف والجنود  
> وتحية خاصة لزملائي مراسلي القناة 
> الحذر كل الحذر من الكمائن التي قد يكون قد اعدها العدو  
> كل واحد يمسك " الشومة" في ايده 
> ولا براوة عليك يا واد يا محروس

 حبيبي يا ابو سلمي ... ربنا باركلنا علشان المجهودات بتاعتكوا والله   ربنا يبارك فيكم .. وطنيين بحق    الحمد لله قواتنا قدرت تخترق كل الحدود وفاضلنا عقد واحد بس يتحقق هدفه عند   244.50    عاوزين تقارير يازعيم لحد ما نوصل للنقطة دي وكدا نبقي نجحنا نجاح تام بفضل الله   الحمد لله

----------


## bo7a

> الف مبروك يابحبوح ما تقرص عليه شويه عايزين نشوف 243 النهارده البيع بقى حاله يابوحه كافة العملات لاتتحرك الا ازوج الين وهذا يعنى ان كافة المضاربين في مكان واحد الان
> والشغل اصبح خارج التحليل الفني والاساسي

 أبو صلاح لازم تبعت القيادات بتاعتك دلوقتي   عاوزين ندق على الحديد وهو سخن ونوصله ل 241.80  علشان حبيبنا جابر   يللا يا ابو صلاح ومبروك ليك لحد ما الفرحة تكمل للجميع

----------


## omaraiad

:Note:  :Note:  :Note: المعلم شباطه بيحيى الاستاذ بوحه وصحبته الطيبه وعازم الجميع على شاى اخضر بالياسمين . ومسى مسى على احلى صبح صبح  :Drive1:

----------


## bo7a

> الواد محروس الضبع وولاد عمه معندهمش رحمة 
> مبيعرفش ابوه من اول ما تولى العمليات وهوا نازل طحن في الباوند

  

> " يا عيني يا عيني يا عيني على الولا" 
> اعتقد المحطة القادمة 244.00  
> ولا ايه يا ابو البحابيح؟؟؟؟؟  
> عاوز الرد على الهوا عشان مواطني دولة نايمانيا العليا يسمعوا

 ايه رأيك في رجالة الحروب اللي جبناهم جداد يا ابو سلمي ؟   الحمد لله وصلنا لنقطة متقدمة ولسه فيه توغل باذن الله لحد ما ناخد ارضنا كلها   مفيش مفاوضات ( ما أخذ بالقوة لا يسترد إلا بالقوة )

----------


## عادل22

الف مبروك  يابوحة و مبروك  لكل الحبايب
و الله  و عملتوها  يرجالة
الف  مبروك  علينا   دالنهرده  كان  كله  يوم  أحتفلات  على كل  العملات 
عقبال  للباوند  لم  أنشوفه  أسفل  السافلين  يارب

----------


## bo7a

> المعلم شباطه بيحيى الاستاذ بوحه وصحبته الطيبه وعازم الجميع على شاى اخضر بالياسمين ومسى مسى على احلى صبح صبح

 حبيب الكل المعلم شباطه .... أحلي مسا يا معلم   والعزومة عندي أنا والحفلة باذن الله الساعة 3  يعني كمان ساعة ونص   محدش ينام يا جماعة كله راشق لحد ما الحفلة تخلص   صبح صبح يا معلم والحفلة مش تنكرية يعني تيجي زي ما انت وبلاش شغل الماسكات دا

----------


## bo7a

> الف مبروك يابوحة و مبروك لكل الحبايب
> و الله و عملتوها يرجالة
> الف مبروك علينا دالنهرده كان كله يوم أحتفلات على كل العملات 
> عقبال للباوند لم أنشوفه أسفل السافلين يارب

 الله يبارك فيك يا استاذ عادل   ومبروك ليك انت كمان ..... الحمد لله عملوها الابطال وربنا كتبلنا النصر من عنده   وان شاء الله الباوند ينزل علشان عيونك يا غالي

----------


## bo7a

> تحقق الهدف عند 245.50 
> ميه ميه
> الحمد لله رب العالمين دا النهاردة يوم استنناه من زمان و الحمد لله 
> و مبرررررررررررررررررروك للجميع

 الحمد لله يا مدحت باشا بفضل الله أولا ومجهود الابطال والتحليل المتميز للرجالة هنا   وربنا ما كسفنا ونصفنا وحققلنا مرادنا   يارب دايما مكاسب وارباح والكل يبقي مبسوط والي هدف عقدنا الاخير ان شاء الله عند 244.50

----------


## phoenix

صبح صبح يا معلمين طمنوني شو أخبار الجبهة أنا شايف انتصارات ، مبروك يا شباب ‘ و إن شاء الله على طول

----------


## omaraiad

اخوك وحبيبك شباطه بيسترجاك يامعلم بوحه تسيبنا نعمل واجب مع الحبايب واهو من بعد خيرك والليله عيييد والسهره معاك صباحى يازعيم :Drive1:

----------


## medhat 2007

فعلا محنون و اهبل كمان رجع اكتر من 100 نقطة فى اقل من 20 دقيقة 
سبحان الله

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح يا معلمين طمنوني شو أخبار الجبهة  أنا شايف انتصارات ، مبروك يا شباب ‘  و إن شاء الله على طول

 صباح الفل علي عيونك يا فيتامين باشا   الحمد لله الجبهة بخير والجنود بخير واسترجعنا أكتر من  75 % من أرضنا   وان شاء الله مزيد من النجاحات لحبايبنا ومبروك على الجميع

----------


## medhat 2007

مع الاعتذار الشديد للاخ جابر

----------


## bo7a

> اخوك وحبيبك شباطه بيسترجاك يامعلم بوحه تسيبنا نعمل واجب مع الحبايب واهو من بعد خيرك والليله عيييد والسهره معاك صباحى يازعيم

 يا معلم من غير كلام أكيد الكل معزوم عندك   :012:   بس نخلص حفلتنا ان شاء الله وبعد الحفلة نيجي ناخد الشاي عند يا قمر   شباطة يا حبيبنا ..... اوعي تمشي وتسيبنا

----------


## bo7a

> فعلا محنون و اهبل كمان رجع اكتر من 100 نقطة فى اقل من 20 دقيقة 
> سبحان الله

 ردة فعل طبيعية يا مدحت باشا بتحصل في كل الازواج   كتر خيره يعني نزل أكتر من  350  نقطة في كام ساعة   يطلع ياخد شاور كدا ويستحمي علشان ياكل علقة كمان ننزله  241.50  وننفض ادينا ونتكل على الله

----------


## medhat 2007

فعلا هو النزول كان شديد اوى و لازم رد فعلا و لو لفترة بسيطة

----------


## bo7a

> فعلا هو النزول كان شديد اوى و لازم رد فعلا و لو لفترة بسيطة

 بس سيبك انت رجالتنا كانوا عاملين أحلي شغل على الجبهة النهاردا   :Drive1:

----------


## bo7a

أدعوكم لمشاهدة أولي فقرات الحفل الليلة   وأترككم مع أجمل مغامراتي اليومية   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwbUSwp8NCk  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpOlCz4uG44  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YB0mQtmfP-k  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPm1Rf5cE-s  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJJrH8Tyq-Q  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxGCTeFcDtw  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6abaS45HXA  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnHtzyitnvc  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yAGmUtUsDM    :Drive1:  وصبح صبح   :Drive1:

----------


## dr_mamy2006

اظن العشا جاب مفعول كبير يابوحة ولا اه رايك 
ان شايف انه فى طريقة للصعود مرة اخرى
ممكن نسى حاجة ولا اه رأيك
مبروك لحبيابنا

----------


## bo7a

> اظن العشا جاب مفعول كبير يابوحة ولا اه رايك 
> ان شايف انه فى طريقة للصعود مرة اخرى
> ممكن نسى حاجة ولا اه رأيك
> مبروك لحبيابنا

 هو احنا لسه اتعشينا  :012:  شوف هقولك وجهة نظري يا دكتور   اذا فكر في الصعود هيكون اخره 247.60 لأنها مقاومة قوية جدا ومناطق 247.44 و 247.47   فيها البايفوت ويكلي والبايفوت دايلي ....... وصعب جدا اختراقها وهو بعد الهبوط الكبير دا صحح أكتر من 180 نقطة   ولازم علشان يصعد صعود كبير يزور الاول المناطق الخضراء على الشارت   يعني ان شاء الله كدا كدا لازم فيه هبوط الاول   اما ان يصعد ويرتد من المقاومة ويهبط 400 نقطة   أو ان يهبط يزور المناطق دي ومنها ناخده لونج بأهداف بعيدة   وجهة نظر ليس الا تحتمل الخطأ أكثر من الصواب وصبح صبح يا دكتور

----------


## phoenix

سلام للشباب الطيبة كلها وسهرة أرباح بإذن المولى . أبو البحابيح تحليل صائب إن شاء الله ، بس عندي استفسار صغير خارج الفيلم ومليش غيرك في واحد بيكتب بأسم الوافي ( يرحمه ويرحمنا الله) والله عملي حالة هلع ( يعني أنا مهلوع الحين ) إيه حكايتو إحنا ناقصين رعب ما تفسيرك لهذه الظاهرة

----------


## m.salah

> أبو صلاح لازم تبعت القيادات بتاعتك دلوقتي   عاوزين ندق على الحديد وهو سخن ونوصله ل 241.80 علشان حبيبنا جابر    يللا يا ابو صلاح ومبروك ليك لحد ما الفرحة تكمل للجميع

 والله يابوحه علشان حبيبنا جابر انا عايز اكسر الشاشه وانزله بس الارتداد الاخير من الترند الاسبوعى يخوف كما لو كانت بداية موجه جديده صاعده
وربنا يستر

----------


## phoenix

أنا نسيت أتشكرك يا بوحة على العزومات أنت وكل من عزمنا من الشباب الطيبة وبقولك منتشرف ، ويا ريت تشرفونا بالشام كمان لحتى يحضر واجبكم

----------


## bo7a

> سلام للشباب الطيبة كلها وسهرة أرباح بإذن المولى . أبو البحابيح تحليل صائب إن شاء الله ، بس عندي استفسار صغير خارج الفيلم ومليش غيرك في واحد بيكتب بأسم الوافي ( يرحمه ويرحمنا الله) والله عملي حالة هلع ( يعني أنا مهلوع الحين ) إيه حكايتو إحنا ناقصين رعب ما تفسيرك لهذه الظاهرة

 استاذنا الوافي رحمة الله عليه ...... وربنا يسكنه فسيح جناته يا رب العالمين   ويغفر له ويرحمه ويعفو عنه   أما بخصوص الظاهرة اللي بتسال عنها فأنا مش فاهمها يا فيتامينو ياريت توضح أكتر   :Wub:

----------


## medhat 2007

يا باشا دا كان موضوع قديم للاستاذ الوافى رحمه الله مش اكتر و اضافت فى مشاركات فظهر تانى فى الصفحات الاولى 
متتهلعش و لا حاجة

----------


## phoenix

> يا باشا دا كان موضوع قديم للاستاذ الوافى رحمه الله مش اكتر و اضافت فى مشاركات فظهر تانى فى الصفحات الاولى 
> متتهلعش و لا حاجة

 مشكور على التوضيح أخي مدحت

----------


## m.salah

> استاذنا الوافي رحمة الله عليه ...... وربنا يسكنه فسيح جناته يا رب العالمين   ويغفر له ويرحمه ويعفو عنه    أما بخصوص الظاهرة اللي بتسال عنها فأنا مش فاهمها يا فيتامينو ياريت توضح أكتر

 بمناسبة ما اكرمنا به الله اليوم من ربح فبرجاء قرائة الفاتحه على روح استاذنا الوافي ويابواالفيتامينات دي مشاركه جديده على موضوع قديم لاستاذنا الوافي

----------


## bo7a

> والله يابوحه علشان حبيبنا جابر انا عايز اكسر الشاشه وانزله بس الارتداد الاخير من الترند الاسبوعى يخوف كما لو كانت بداية موجه جديده صاعده

  

> وربنا يستر

   شوف يا ابو صلاح   علشان ابو الندال يعمل موجة صعودية جديدة أهدافه القادمة هتكون على المدي البعيد   250.00  >>  254.00 >>  262.00    وعلشان يصعد للمستويات دي لازم يهبط علشان يصحح صعوده   وشوف هو صعد أكتر من 2600  نقطة من أول شهر مارس   وكانت قبله موجه صاعدة كبيرة برده بس صحح أكتر من  2000  نقطة   علشان يواصل موجه صاعدة جديدة اللي إحنا فيها الان .....   وشوف التصحيح باللون الأحمر على الشارت   لو كسر الخط الأخضر دا هيكسر الترند الصاعد ويوصل للمنطقة الزرقاء على الشارت   طبعا أنا بتكلم على المدي البعيد ودي وجهة نظر فقط ... في حالة قرر الصعود للمستويات العليا دي

----------


## phoenix

> بمناسبة ما اكرمنا به الله اليوم من ربح فبرجاء قرائة الفاتحه على روح استاذنا الوافي ويابواالفيتامينات دي مشاركه جديده على موضوع قديم لاستاذنا الوافي

  مشكور على التوضيح يا ابا البحابيح ، بالنسبة للفاتحة فقد قرأت وخليها بالقلب تجرح ولا تطلع لبرا وتفضح  الله يرحمو ويحسن إليه

----------


## bo7a

حصل خير يا شباب وشكرا يا مدحت باشا على التوضيح   ياريت زي ما ابو صلاح قال   كل اللي يدخل يقرا الفاتحة لفقيدنا استاذنا الوافي رحمة الله عليه

----------


## phoenix

معلش سامحونا بس اليوم من وقت ماسمعت الخبر
عمال أتلخبط والحشيشة مو ظابطة ، سامحنا يا سيادة اللواء

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

مبررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك

----------


## bo7a

> مبررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك

 الله يبارك فيك ومليون مبروك عليك يا محمود باشا   بس أنا ما شفتك على الساحة وقت الضرب امبارح ولا انت كنت بتعمل ايه ؟؟؟    صبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> الله يبارك فيك ومليون مبروك عليك يا محمود باشا   بس أنا ما شفتك على الساحة وقت الضرب امبارح ولا انت كنت بتعمل ايه ؟؟؟    صبح صبح يا قمر

 صباح فل يا باشا والله طفيت ونمت وصحيت اليوم لقيت الوضع نارررررررررر

----------


## bo7a

> صباح فل يا باشا والله طفيت ونمت وصحيت اليوم لقيت الوضع نارررررررررر

 طيب طفي ونام تاني بس لحد ما ينزل 241.80  وبعدها هاصحيك أنا من النوم   هههههههههههههههههه  صبح صبح يا ابن الامارات يا غالي

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> طيب طفي ونام تاني بس لحد ما ينزل 241.80 وبعدها هاصحيك أنا من النوم   هههههههههههههههههه   صبح صبح يا ابن الامارات يا غالي

 اهل الامارت اهل الخير والعز لتصحيح بس يا باشا انا فلسطيني

----------


## bo7a

> اهل الامارت اهل الخير والعز لتصحيح بس يا باشا انا فلسطيني

 تشرفنا يا قمر ...... وكل حبايبنا هنا بمختلف جنسياتهم فوق راسي وجوا عيوني   احنا كلنا أهل ..... وانا اتشرف بيكم كلكم

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

أسعد الله صباحكم جميعا بالخير والخيرات  ابارك للقائد الحبيب بوحة وقواته الاشاوس على تحقق الاهداف  بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله كل خير  وحمدلله على سلامة الاصابة يا طيب   معليش هذه ضريبة الحرب  ربنا يزيدكم من علمه وكرمه وفضله ورزقه  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> أسعد الله صباحكم جميعا بالخير والخيرات  ابارك للقائد الحبيب بوحة وقواته الاشاوس على تحقق الاهداف  بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله كل خير  وحمدلله على سلامة الاصابة يا طيب   معليش هذه ضريبة الحرب  ربنا يزيدكم من علمه وكرمه وفضله ورزقه  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى  والله الموفق

 طيب يعني بتعدي وبتشوفنا يعني قول مرحبا بس ولا خلاص  صباحك عسل يا باشا

----------


## bo7a

> أسعد الله صباحكم جميعا بالخير والخيرات  ابارك للقائد الحبيب بوحة وقواته الاشاوس على تحقق الاهداف  بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله كل خير  وحمدلله على سلامة الاصابة يا طيب   معليش هذه ضريبة الحرب  ربنا يزيدكم من علمه وكرمه وفضله ورزقه  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى  والله الموفق

 صباح الورد والكادي ......... صباح أجمل من العادي   صباح الخير والأنوار .......... صباح أجمل من الازهار   صبح صبح يا عم جابر   الحمد لله وألف مبروك لك يا زعيمنا وان شاء الله على الأهداف على طول   وتبقي ليلة ما بعدها ليلة وربنا يعوض صبر الجميع ويزيدنا جميعا من كرمه   بالتوفيق يا حبيب قلبي لك ولكل الحبايب هنا وربنا يزيدك يا قمرنا   الدكتور ناوي يخلع من العزومة وشكلنا كدا هندبس أبو صلاح فيها   :012:

----------


## ابوتركي الثبيتي

صبح صبح  الف مبروك للقائد بوحه والاسطول المخضرم  تستاهل يابوحه

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> طيب يعني بتعدي وبتشوفنا يعني قول مرحبا بس ولا خلاص  صباحك عسل يا باشا

 ولووو الله المستعان اخونا الحبيب محمود  والله صبحت على الجميع  وكمان احلى واسعد واجمل صباح لاخونا الكريم محمود ربنا يبارك فيك ويجزيك خير يا طيب  تحياتي وتقديري  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> صباح الورد والكادي ......... صباح أجمل من العادي   صباح الخير والأنوار .......... صباح أجمل من الازهار   صبح صبح يا عم جابر   الحمد لله وألف مبروك لك يا زعيمنا وان شاء الله على الأهداف على طول   وتبقي ليلة ما بعدها ليلة وربنا يعوض صبر الجميع ويزيدنا جميعا من كرمه   بالتوفيق يا حبيب قلبي لك ولكل الحبايب هنا وربنا يزيدك يا قمرنا    الدكتور ناوي يخلع من العزومة وشكلنا كدا هندبس أبو صلاح فيها

 شوف يا بوحة يا حبيب قلبي   العزومة منك لها طعم وريحة ثانية خالص حتى بتكون الذ وأطعم  ويا ريت تأخذوا اخونا الحبيب الغامدي معاكم بالطريق  يمكن ينسى ال 15 جنيه  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح  الف مبروك للقائد بوحه والاسطول المخضرم   تستاهل يابوحه

 سووو يا سووو  .... حبيبنا أبو تركي أهو   ايه الكلام الجامد دا يا ابو تركي ... والله مراوغ ممتاز   انت مش ابو تركي ..... انت ابو تريكة   صباح الفل يا جميل ....  صباح طازه من ابن النيل  صباح الحب لعيونك ... يا أطيب قلب يا قمري  حياتي ليل من دونك ....  و بيك زادت شموس عمري  شكيت لك إني مجنونك  ...  ضحكت و قولت ده قدري  بقيت نجمة وَسَــــــط كونك ...  و أنت في العطش نهــري

----------


## bo7a

> شوف يا بوحة يا حبيب قلبي   العزومة منك لها طعم وريحة ثانية خالص حتى بتكون الذ وأطعم  ويا ريت تأخذوا اخونا الحبيب الغامدي معاكم بالطريق  يمكن ينسى ال 15 جنيه  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى  والله الموفق

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ماشي يا عم جابر ...... يعني دبستني أنا فيها   طيب والله ما هتنازل عن عزومة للكل ولك على وجه الخصوص بس تنورنا وتشرفنا يا قمر   ربنا يعلم قد ايه أنا نفسي أشوف كل حبايبي هنا في المنتدي الجميل دا ... هيكون أسعد أيام حياتي   وأحضرلكم أسطول معيز ندبحهم ..... وتبقي ليلة من ليالي العمر   الله يديم المحبة والمعروف بين الجميع وأخونا الغامدي مشردني في كل منطقة زي ما يكونوا 15  مليون جنية   دول كلهم  15  جنية . وعرضت عليه ادفعله 25  جنية لحد ما تفرج بس ما رضيش   :012:   هو حر بقي ....... أعمله ايه تاني

----------


## ابوتركي الثبيتي

> سووو يا سووو .... حبيبنا أبو تركي أهو   ايه الكلام الجامد دا يا ابو تركي ... والله مراوغ ممتاز   انت مش ابو تركي ..... انت ابو تريكة  لايسمعك تركى ترا هذى سبه فى حقه ههههههههههههههههههههههه صباح الفل يا جميل .... صباح طازه من ابن النيل   صباح الحب لعيونك ... يا أطيب قلب يا قمري  حياتي ليل من دونك .... و بيك زادت شموس عمري  شكيت لك إني مجنونك ... ضحكت و قولت ده قدري  بقيت نجمة وَسَــــــط كونك ... و أنت في العطش نهــري

 لا مش معقول وتطلع شاعر كمان حقيلك حقيلك يابن النيل  ان الله طول فى عمرى اشوفك هذى الصيفيه على شط النيل الازرق :012:   :Icon26: تستاهل الواحد  :Drive1: يتعنالك ويتعب من اجل اعيونك :Icon26:

----------


## bo7a

> لا مش معقول وتطلع شاعر كمان  حقيلك حقيلك يابن النيل ان الله طول فى عمرى اشوفك هذى الصيفيه على شط النيل الازرق تستاهل الواحد يتعنالك ويتعب من اجل اعيونك

 وأنا ما أقدرش علي زعل حبيبي وابن حبيبي تركي باشا .. الله يباركلك فيه يا زعيم   ربنا يخليك ليا يا اغلي اخ في الدنيا ..... ياااااااه دا يكون يوم سعدي وهنايا  ومصر كلها تنور بوجودك يا قمر ..... ونفرشلك الارض ورد وعرض عسكري من جنود بوحه الصباح   من المطار لباب الدار ........ بس انت انويها علشان انت كدا عشمتني ومش هتنازل عن الزيارة دي  صبح صبح

----------


## forex147

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن
الله يزيد ويبارك ويوفقكم اجمعين

----------


## bo7a

> ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن
> الله يزيد ويبارك ويوفقكم اجمعين

 الله يبارك فيك يا قمر ....... ونورتنا بوجودك الطيب   وياريت ما تحرمناش من مشاركاتك الجميلة دي وبالتوفيق لك ولكل حبايبنا هنا باذن الله   صبح صبح

----------


## Walaa Aldin

870 مبروك يا بوحه و عقبال مليون مبروك مبدئيا لينا جميعا يا رب  
و صباحك خير

----------


## m.salah

> صباح الورد والكادي ......... صباح أجمل من العادي   صباح الخير والأنوار .......... صباح أجمل من الازهار   صبح صبح يا عم جابر   الحمد لله وألف مبروك لك يا زعيمنا وان شاء الله على الأهداف على طول   وتبقي ليلة ما بعدها ليلة وربنا يعوض صبر الجميع ويزيدنا جميعا من كرمه   بالتوفيق يا حبيب قلبي لك ولكل الحبايب هنا وربنا يزيدك يا قمرنا    الدكتور ناوي يخلع من العزومة وشكلنا كدا هندبس أبو صلاح فيها

 واحنا حاضرين يامعلم بوحه والمنيو كالتالي
ينزل 100 نقطه سندوتشات فلافل
ينزل 200 نقطه سندوتشات شاورمه
ينزل 300 نقطه كباب وكفته
ينزل 500 نقطه جمبري ولاد ابو اسماعيل    :Icon26:

----------


## bo7a

> 870 مبروك يا بوحه و عقبال مليون مبروك مبدئيا لينا جميعا يا رب  
> و صباحك خير

 الله يبارك فيك يا استاذنا ........  ويارب دايما موفقين كلنا   ايه الغيبة الطويلة دي والله وحشتنا طلتك الحلوة  ....  يا رب ما نتحرمش منها أبدا   ويخليك لينا يا قمر ...... وصبح صبح

----------


## m.salah

> شوف يا ابو صلاح   علشان ابو الندال يعمل موجة صعودية جديدة أهدافه القادمة هتكون على المدي البعيد   250.00 >> 254.00 >> 262.00   وعلشان يصعد للمستويات دي لازم يهبط علشان يصحح صعوده   وشوف هو صعد أكتر من 2600 نقطة من أول شهر مارس   وكانت قبله موجه صاعدة كبيرة برده بس صحح أكتر من 2000 نقطة   علشان يواصل موجه صاعدة جديدة اللي إحنا فيها الان .....   وشوف التصحيح باللون الأحمر على الشارت   لو كسر الخط الأخضر دا هيكسر الترند الصاعد ويوصل للمنطقة الزرقاء على الشارت   طبعا أنا بتكلم على المدي البعيد ودي وجهة نظر فقط ... في حالة قرر الصعود للمستويات العليا دي

 كلامك زي الفل يامعلم بوحه وربنا يسهل ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> واحنا حاضرين يامعلم بوحه والمنيو كالتالي
> ينزل 100 نقطه سندوتشات فلافل
> ينزل 200 نقطه سندوتشات شاورمه
> ينزل 300 نقطه كباب وكفته
> ينزل 500 نقطه جمبري ولاد ابو اسماعيل

 حلوة منك يا ابو صلاح ..... عارف لو نشرت المنيو دي علي المنتديات الاجنبية كلها   هتلاقي الناس كلها داخلين شورت حتي البنوك المركزية والمؤسسات الكبيرة هيدخلوا شورت والهدف   500  نقطة .... طبعا انت عارف ليه .... كل الناس عرفت اسماعيل واللي عمله   والكل عاوز يقلد ويجرب الجمبري ......  صباح الفل يا زعامة واخبار الشغل ايه ؟

----------


## forex147

ياعم بوحه سلملي على اسماعيل وقوله ماكملش المشوار ليه  :Doh:

----------


## AYMAN_DOMAIN

بوحة لو ل 244.50حلو اوى بس هيه فين 
ولاد ابو اسماعيل غدارين وصبح صبح احنا دلوقتى 246.86

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

بعد الفاصل

----------


## bo7a

صباح الخير علي عيون كل الحبايب الحاضر منهم والغايب   ومتابعة لأخر الأحداث على أبو الأندال ومنتظرين مراسلنا أبو سلمي يقولنا ايه اللي حصل   هندخل شورت باذن الله من 247.15 بعقدين   العقد الأول هدفه 246.15 والعقد الثاني هدفه 245.15   وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله على ما أشوف أبو سلمي وصبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> صباح الخير علي عيون كل الحبايب الحاضر منهم والغايب   ومتابعة لأخر الأحداث على أبو الأندال ومنتظرين مراسلنا أبو سلمي يقولنا ايه اللي حصل   هندخل شورت باذن الله من 247.25 بعقدين   العقد الأول هدفه 246.25 والعقد الثاني هدفه 245.25    وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله على ما أشوف أبو سلمي وصبح صبح

 ياباشا مختلفناش وريحينلو ريحينلو

----------


## bo7a

> ياعم بوحه سلملي على اسماعيل وقوله ماكملش المشوار ليه

 صباحك سكر يا راجل يا سكر  (  لا معلش أنا عاوز أعرف اسمك علشان نتشرف بيه )   وان شاء الله مش هنتنازل عن تحرير الأراضي في 241.80   يعني هيعدي علي حبايبك يا سيدي ولو عاوز توصل جواب لحد هناك قولي واحنا تحت أمرك   صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> بوحة لو ل 244.50حلو اوى بس هيه فين 
> ولاد ابو اسماعيل غدارين وصبح صبح احنا دلوقتى 246.86

 صباح الورد يا أيمون .... ما تقلقش ان شاء الله هيوصلها بس الصبر ومحدش يخاف   :Yikes3:   هو بس عاوز يريح شوية من الضرب اللي أخده والله انت لو شفت ايد اسماعيل ليصعب عليك وتدخل لونج    :012:   ان شاء الله نازل واحنا هندخل معاه من هنا ونعزز عقدنا المفتوح تحت وصبح صبح يا سكر

----------


## bo7a

> بعد الفاصل

 حبيب قلبي محمود باشا   تسلم وفعلا المنطقة دي كويسة جدا ناخد منها عقود تعزيزية وان شاء الله كسبانة   تسلملي عيونك يا قمر وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

تعديل بسيط : الدخول من السعر الحالي 247.15  بدلا من   247.25   لانه باذن الله سيرتد منها ان لم يخيب ظني

----------


## bo7a

صبح صبح واللي عاوز يدخل معانا ان شاء الله من أي نقطة من السعر الحالي فوق 247.00 أهو  
إلحق يا جدع قبل ما ينزل  ..  
بس بالتجريبي بس أمانة عليكوا  ........ تجريبي بسسسسسسس

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> تعديل بسيط : الدخول من السعر الحالي 247.15 بدلا من 247.25    لانه باذن الله سيرتد منها ان لم يخيب ظني

 تمام يا باشا ومنتظرينو يموت

----------


## bo7a

> تمام يا باشا ومنتظرينو يموت

 ان شاء الله ينزل المرة دي كتير برده   وعاوزين ريبورتات يا عم محمود كل شوية وصبح

----------


## forex147

> صبح صبح واللي عاوز يدخل معانا ان شاء الله من أي نقطة من السعر الحالي فوق 247.00 أهو  
> إلحق يا جدع قبل ما ينزل ..  
> بس بالتجريبي بس أمانة عليكوا ........ تجريبي بسسسسسسس

 صبح صبح
لاتنسى انه عكس الترند تصحيح حضر النقطة اللي تشتري منها وفكر ازاي تربح من المركز اللي عندك
ياراجل ياسكر
وسلملي على الريس اللي اسمي على اسمه

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

تقرير-الالوان المعكوسة

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح
> لاتنسى انه عكس الترند تصحيح حضر النقطة اللي تشتري منها وفكر ازاي تربح من المركز اللي عندك
> ياراجل ياسكر
> وسلملي على الريس اللي اسمي على اسمه

 صبح صبح يا عم حسني   باذن الله هيعاود الهبوط من هنا واذا اغلقت شمعة اربع ساعات تحت 246.25  هيكون هدفه القادم  244.50  ان شاء الله   صبح صبح يا ريس

----------


## bo7a

> تقرير-الالوان المعكوسة

 صبح صبح يا عم محمود   ما تبخلش علي اخوك الصغير بوحه بسطرين كتابة توضحله فيه التقرير   لأنه عنده عمي ألوان ومش فاهم حاجة من الشارت .... معلش تاعبينك معانا يا زعيم

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

شوف يا باشا هي الشمعة الحالية  بتلعب قاعدة عند 246.88 تعتبر المستويات الحالية بها نقاط دعم اي منطقة شراء ولكن الشمعة الحالية هي الثالة التي يحاول فيها الاختراق  وغير قادر واذا قفلت مع عدم الاختراق هذه الشمعة الان راح نتقابل بأذن الله عند 246.09

----------


## bo7a

> شوف يا باشا هي الشمعة الحالية بتلعب قاعدة عند 246.88 تعتبر المستويات الحالية بها نقاط دعم اي منطقة شراء ولكن الشمعة الحالية هي الثالة التي يحاول فيها الاختراق وغير قادر واذا قفلت مع عدم الاختراق هذه الشمعة الان راح نتقابل بأذن الله عند 246.09

  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   تسلم ألواناتك المعكوسة يا حودة   كلام سليم .. هو بس يوصل لأول هدف عند  246.15  ويقفل تحتها يبقي راجل زي الفل   صبح

----------


## هامور العين

صبح صبح ياناس يا عسل 
اليوم كنت مشغول شوية، فاسف على التاخير.
لكن عندي عقود شغالة معاكم و منتظر الهدف القادم انشاالله 
و التوفيق للجميع
صبح صبح
معلم بوحه كثير من توزيع  الجمبري اياه. خلينا نخلص

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح ياناس يا عسل 
> اليوم كنت مشغول شوية، فاسف على التاخير.
> لكن عندي عقود شغالة معاكم و منتظر الهدف القادم انشاالله 
> و التوفيق للجميع
> صبح صبح
> معلم بوحه كثير من توزيع الجمبري اياه. خلينا نخلص

 صباح النرجس علي عيونك يا استاذ عمر ..... ولا يهمك المهم اننا شفناك واطمنا عليك   وباذن الله الي الاهداف يا غالي ..... وهنوزع الجمبري بعد شمعة الاربع ساعات ان شاء الله   صبح صبح يا زعيم

----------


## forex147

باذن الله هيعاود الهبوط من هنا واذا اغلقت شمعة اربع ساعات تحت 246.25 هيكون هدفه القادم 244.50 ان شاء الله 
طيب بص على 247.30 اذا سكر فوقها وفتح شمعه جديده يبقى ايه

----------


## bo7a

> باذن الله هيعاود الهبوط من هنا واذا اغلقت شمعة اربع ساعات تحت 246.25 هيكون هدفه القادم 244.50 ان شاء الله 
> طيب بص على 247.30 اذا سكر فوقها وفتح شمعه جديده يبقى ايه

 سواء أغلقت فوقها أو ما أغلقتش فوقها ان شاء الله مش هيخترق مستوي  247.60   ولو وصلها وارتد منها يبقي خير وبركة .. يبقي فيه هبوط شديد بعدها ان شاء الله   بس نشوف شمعة الاربع ساعات هتقول ايه

----------


## bo7a

السعر الان يقابل مقاومة قوية عند 247.60   +  البايفوت دايلي عند 247.44   +  البايفوت ويكلي  عند  247.48   اذا نجح في الاختراق وكسر المستويات هيصعد ل 248.50  ليختبر الترند المكسور   واذا ارتد من هنا هيروح ل  244.00  ان شاء الله

----------


## forex147

استكمال للترند ومقاومه سابقه لحين العودة الترند العام

----------


## bo7a

> استكمال للترند ومقاومه سابقه لحين العودة الترند العام

 تمام يا ريسنا الله يبارك فيك   وشوف الشارت دا برده

----------


## هامور العين

> تمام يا ريسنا الله يبارك فيك    وشوف الشارت دا برده

  
معلم يا معلمه

----------


## forex147

اتمنى ذلك في الغام محضرها تحت

----------


## bo7a

> معلم يا معلمه

   انت الكل في الكل يا استاذ عمر ... ربنا يبارك فيك    

> اتمنى ذلك في الغام محضرها تحت

   عاوزين المتفجرات اللي في توقيعك دي تتحط عند المقاومة علشان لو قرب منها تنسفه

----------


## dr_mamy2006

مرحبا يا شباب صباح الفل على الموجودين فى الحفلة اليوم
انا ملاحظ ان هناك تزبزب شديد اى ممكن يحدث ما لم تتوقعه مع احترامى للمحللين
فالحرص واجب ولا اه بوحه لانه كسر 248 وارتد يعنى التأنى مش احسن

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

والله انا لسه بفكر

----------


## forex147

هي المشكلة 247.60  اصبحت دعم لابد من كسرها وكسر الترند السابق على الاربع ساعات  ليوصل 244 اللي صارلي اسبوع حاط امر عليه

----------


## bo7a

> مرحبا يا شباب صباح الفل على الموجودين فى الحفلة اليوم
> انا ملاحظ ان هناك تزبزب شديد اى ممكن يحدث ما لم تتوقعه مع احترامى للمحللين
> فالحرص واجب ولا اه بوحه لانه كسر 248 وارتد يعنى التأنى مش احسن

 صباح الفل يا دكتور   والله هو حركته امبارح والنهاردا لسه ما قررش انه يهبط أو يواصل صعود   واللي هيحدد الكلام دا إما كسر  248.80  أو كسر  244.00   بس أنا من رأيي بعد ما كسر الترند الصاعد وهبط أكثر من  350  نقطة تقريبا   وبيصعد الان يبقي هيختبر الترند المكسور ويهبط من هناك يعني أقصاها هيكون 248.50   حتي لو ركزت في كل أزواج الين هتلاقي ان الحركة تقريبا واحدة وكل الترندات المكسورة السعر بيصعد لها الان علشان يختبرها مرة تانية   والباوند دولار عمل قمة جديدة وإحتمال الهبوط من هنا وارد جدا مع دايفرجنس يبقي الهبوط هيكون كبير   وإحتمال نشوف مستويات 2.0200  ان شاء الله خلال ساعات ودا هيدعم هبوطه أمام الين   عموما لا نملك الا الانتظار والمراقبة وربنا يسهل ان شاء الله وصبح صبح يا دكترة

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

مش عارف مش مرتاح

----------


## bo7a

> والله انا لسه بفكر

 صبح ياحودة ...... فكر يا حاج بس علي صوتك علشان نظبط سوا

----------


## أبومحمود

بوحة   شكلنا حنحتاج   الأرموطي   بشومة وطبنجة  يرجعوه  تحت

----------


## bo7a

> هي المشكلة 247.60 اصبحت دعم لابد من كسرها وكسر الترند السابق على الاربع ساعات ليوصل 244 اللي صارلي اسبوع حاط امر عليه

 ومعاها الموفينج  55  برده عامل قلق ومضايق السعر   بس ان شاء الله يكسر وعلى الهدف بتاعك يا حبي وهتبقي ليلة زي الفل ان شاء الله

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

[quote=bo7a;370166]صباح الفل يا دكتور   والله هو حركته امبارح والنهاردا لسه ما قررش انه يهبط أو يواصل صعود   واللي هيحدد الكلام دا إما كسر 248.80 أو كسر 244.00   بس أنا من رأيي بعد ما كسر الترند الصاعد وهبط أكثر من 350 نقطة تقريبا   وبيصعد الان يبقي هيختبر الترند المكسور ويهبط من هناك يعني أقصاها هيكون 248.50   حتي لو ركزت في كل أزواج الين هتلاقي ان الحركة تقريبا واحدة وكل الترندات المكسورة السعر بيصعد لها الان علشان يختبرها مرة تانية   والباوند دولار عمل قمة جديدة وإحتمال الهبوط من هنا وارد جدا مع دايفرجنس يبقي الهبوط هيكون كبير   وإحتمال نشوف مستويات 2.0200 ان شاء الله خلال ساعات ودا هيدعم هبوطه أمام الين   عموما لا نملك الا الانتظار والمراقبة وربنا يسهل ان شاء الله وصبح صبح يا دكترة  [/quote] كلام جميل  عملية اختبار الترند ادت الي صعود ولا تنسي كان الصعود من مناطق شراء وبتالي كان الارتداد كبير وان شا الله في حال اختبر الترند  ونج  راح يكون الهبوط كبير بسبب 1-اختبار الترند ومصداقيته تاكد 2-اقفال معظم المشترين للصفقات لانه كانو بنتظرو عملية الاختبار للخروج يعني اذا تاكد الحكي راح يهبط هبوط كبير وسنري 241 قريبا

----------


## bo7a

> بوحة شكلنا حنحتاج الأرموطي بشومة وطبنجة يرجعوه تحت

 صباح الورد يا ورد ........... ايه النور دا كله   الرجالة واخدين ريست بس من امبارح لأنهم تعبوا جدا   وعموما هم بيستنوا لحد ما ابو الاندال يبدأ يتقطع نفسه وهاتك يا ضرب لما يعدموه العافية   بس احنا مستنيين نشوف هو ناوي علي ايه وعمالين نرميله طعم علشان ياكله   وأول ما ايده تروح على بقه ... هتلاقي الرجالة خرجت من الجحور وهيغتالوه   صبح صبح يا عم الحاج

----------


## bo7a

[quote=DUBAI_IM;370172] 

> صباح الفل يا دكتور   والله هو حركته امبارح والنهاردا لسه ما قررش انه يهبط أو يواصل صعود   واللي هيحدد الكلام دا إما كسر 248.80 أو كسر 244.00   بس أنا من رأيي بعد ما كسر الترند الصاعد وهبط أكثر من 350 نقطة تقريبا   وبيصعد الان يبقي هيختبر الترند المكسور ويهبط من هناك يعني أقصاها هيكون 248.50   حتي لو ركزت في كل أزواج الين هتلاقي ان الحركة تقريبا واحدة وكل الترندات المكسورة السعر بيصعد لها الان علشان يختبرها مرة تانية   والباوند دولار عمل قمة جديدة وإحتمال الهبوط من هنا وارد جدا مع دايفرجنس يبقي الهبوط هيكون كبير   وإحتمال نشوف مستويات 2.0200 ان شاء الله خلال ساعات ودا هيدعم هبوطه أمام الين   عموما لا نملك الا الانتظار والمراقبة وربنا يسهل ان شاء الله وصبح صبح يا دكترة   
> [/quote] كلام جميل  عملية اختبار الترند ادت الي صعود ولا تنسي كان الصعود من مناطق شراء وبتالي كان الارتداد كبير وان شا الله في حال اختبر الترند ونج راح يكون الهبوط كبير بسبب 1-اختبار الترند ومصداقيته تاكد 2-اقفال معظم المشترين للصفقات لانه كانو بنتظرو عملية الاختبار للخروج يعني اذا تاكد الحكي راح يهبط هبوط كبير وسنري 241 قريبا

  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   تسلم ايدك وتفكيرك يا ريس ...... هو دا الكلام   شفت بقي التفكير بصوت عالي حلو ازاي  .. ان شاء الله يتم السيناريو دا وأجي اشرب معاك الشاي علي حسابك   :012:

----------


## dr_mamy2006

[quote=DUBAI_IM;370172] 

> صباح الفل يا دكتور   والله هو حركته امبارح والنهاردا لسه ما قررش انه يهبط أو يواصل صعود   واللي هيحدد الكلام دا إما كسر 248.80 أو كسر 244.00   بس أنا من رأيي بعد ما كسر الترند الصاعد وهبط أكثر من 350 نقطة تقريبا   وبيصعد الان يبقي هيختبر الترند المكسور ويهبط من هناك يعني أقصاها هيكون 248.50   حتي لو ركزت في كل أزواج الين هتلاقي ان الحركة تقريبا واحدة وكل الترندات المكسورة السعر بيصعد لها الان علشان يختبرها مرة تانية   والباوند دولار عمل قمة جديدة وإحتمال الهبوط من هنا وارد جدا مع دايفرجنس يبقي الهبوط هيكون كبير   وإحتمال نشوف مستويات 2.0200 ان شاء الله خلال ساعات ودا هيدعم هبوطه أمام الين   عموما لا نملك الا الانتظار والمراقبة وربنا يسهل ان شاء الله وصبح صبح يا دكترة   
> [/quote] كلام جميل  عملية اختبار الترند ادت الي صعود ولا تنسي كان الصعود من مناطق شراء وبتالي كان الارتداد كبير وان شا الله في حال اختبر الترند ونج راح يكون الهبوط كبير بسبب 1-اختبار الترند ومصداقيته تاكد 2-اقفال معظم المشترين للصفقات لانه كانو بنتظرو عملية الاختبار للخروج يعني اذا تاكد الحكي راح يهبط هبوط كبير وسنري 241 قريبا

  شوفو وجهة نظري بوحه قال هبوط استرلينى دولار 20200
نتيجة هذا الهبوط هو ارتفاع اكيد للدولار ين وفى هذه الحالة سوف نرى ارقام جديدة
هذا ما اره من وجهة نظرى 
ولو خطاء ارجو منكم اعطائى الجواب الصحيح  :Thumb: 
تحياتى

----------


## bo7a

[quote=dr_mamy2006;370181] 

> شوفو وجهة نظري بوحه قال هبوط استرلينى دولار 20200
> نتيجة هذا الهبوط هو ارتفاع اكيد للدولار ين وفى هذه الحالة سوف نرى ارقام جديدة
> هذا ما اره من وجهة نظرى 
> ولو خطاء ارجو منكم اعطائى الجواب الصحيح 
> تحياتى

 صحوة الين أمام العملات امبارح لو كانت دعومة بهبوط الاسترليني أمام الدولار كان وصل النهاردا  242.50  مستريح   لكن الدولار كان مستسلم تماما ودا اللي خلاه يهبط كتير امام الين يعني لو قارنت حركته بحركة المجنون في الوضع الطبيعي   تلاقي كل نقطة عليه بنقطتين أو أكتر على المجنون لكن امبارح الفرق بينه وبين المجنون في الهبوط كان متقارب   والله انا شايف مع اختبار الترندات المكسورة لو اتدعمت بهبوط الاسترليني أمام الدولار هنشوف هبوط كبير   وعاوز رأيك انت يا دكترة

----------


## forex147

> ومعاها الموفينج 55 برده عامل قلق ومضايق السعر    بس ان شاء الله يكسر وعلى الهدف بتاعك يا حبي وهتبقي ليلة زي الفل ان شاء الله

 حبيب قلبي
شغلي على التصحيح مع الترند وانا شراي من تحت وعملت هيدج وانتهي بصفقة شراء ثانيه
ماشاء الله شغلك حلو لكن فكرت في استغلال المراكز المفتوحه عندك خاصة اليوم هذا السؤال  
والله الموفق

----------


## bo7a

> حبيب قلبي
> شغلي على التصحيح مع الترند وانا شراي من تحت وعملت هيدج وانتهي بصفقة شراء ثانيه
> ماشاء الله شغلك حلو لكن فكرت في استغلال المراكز المفتوحه عندك خاصة اليوم هذا السؤال  
> والله الموفق

 والله يا ريسنا ما بحب أشتغل بالهيدج وأنا لما بفتح صفقة مش مشكلة أصبر عليها كتير   بس المهم ان السعر يوصل للهدف لو هعمل صفقتين اتنين بس طول الشهر حلوين وزي الفل   واذا السعر عكس اتجاه الصفقة بفتح عقود تعزيزية كما هو الحال الان وربك بيكرم   صبح صبح يا مريسة

----------


## dr_mamy2006

[quote=bo7a;370186] 

> صحوة الين أمام العملات امبارح لو كانت دعومة بهبوط الاسترليني أمام الدولار كان وصل النهاردا 242.50 مستريح   لكن الدولار كان مستسلم تماما ودا اللي خلاه يهبط كتير امام الين يعني لو قارنت حركته بحركة المجنون في الوضع الطبيعي   تلاقي كل نقطة عليه بنقطتين أو أكتر على المجنون لكن امبارح الفرق بينه وبين المجنون في الهبوط كان متقارب   والله انا شايف مع اختبار الترندات المكسورة لو اتدعمت بهبوط الاسترليني أمام الدولار هنشوف هبوط كبير    وعاوز رأيك انت يا دكترة

 ياحبيبى كلامك زى العسل وكأنك بتفكر معايا بس انت مش شايف القمم والارقام تخوف شوية
على العموم ان ارجح الهبوط العظيم وممكن اعمل سصفقه بيع من من 248.24
لايف ولو صعد بعد ال248.50
يعنى سوف اشاهد فقط وابعد عنه :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

مرفق الشارت الي مش فاهم منه حاجة

----------


## bo7a

[quote=dr_mamy2006;370193] 

> ياحبيبى كلامك زى العسل وكأنك بتفكر معايا بس انت مش شايف القمم والارقام تخوف شوية
> على العموم ان ارجح الهبوط العظيم وممكن اعمل سصفقه بيع من من 248.24
> لايف ولو صعد بعد ال248.50
> يعنى سوف اشاهد فقط وابعد عنه

 والله يا دكتور كلام عين العقل ......... بس انت عارف هو مجنون   دايما مخالف ومش أي زوج في الفوركس كله .. ومحتاج معاملة خاصة  وحركته السريعة دي بتميزه عن باقي الازواج وما بياخدش اذن من مقاومة ولا دعم لما ييجي يتحرك   يعني اللي عاوز يوصله بيوصله بدون أي صعوبات   ولو تفتكر الاسبوع اللي فات لما الكل قال اذا كسر 247.75  هنشوفه فوق  249.50    وفيه ناس كتير وضعت عقود بيع عند مستوي  249.17  اللي هي مقاومة تاريخية كبيرة   ورغم الكسر ما وصلش للمقاومة وهبط أكتر من  350  نقطة   يعني المستويات اللي بيوصلها والأرقا اللي بتشوفها ما تخوفش أبدا وهبوطه دا ما يخليهوش   يصعد لمستويات كبيرة الا اذا هبط على الأقل ضعف المسافة اللي نزلها امبارح دي   وزي ما بتقول احنا متابعين ومراقبين لحد ما نشوف هو ناوي على ايه وربنا يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> مرفق الشارت الي مش فاهم منه حاجة

 تسلم الايادي يا حوده واللي شاكك في جنانه يشوف الشارت أهو هبط 50  نقطة وانا باكتب البوست   وان شاء الله يكسر الدعوم اللي في طريقه وعلى الاهداف طيران

----------


## هامور العين

انشا الله - بس مايجنن الباوند كمان - اصل شايف الباوند عندو زي بوادر جنان !!!!!!!

----------


## bo7a

> انشا الله - بس مايجنن الباوند كمان - اصل شايف الباوند عندو زي بوادر جنان !!!!!!!

 والله يا استاذ عمر وجهة نظري واحتمال كبير تكون غلط ..... اني شايف هبوطه ل  2.0280  وبعدين  2.0200 ان شاء الله   واذا كسرها هتبقي فرصة جميلة للي يحب يشتغل على الزوج دا فرصة ذهبية   لا ... دي فرصة بسمسم

----------


## dr_mamy2006

[quote=bo7a;370208] 

> والله يا دكتور كلام عين العقل ......... بس انت عارف هو مجنون   دايما مخالف ومش أي زوج في الفوركس كله .. ومحتاج معاملة خاصة  وحركته السريعة دي بتميزه عن باقي الازواج وما بياخدش اذن من مقاومة ولا دعم لما ييجي يتحرك   يعني اللي عاوز يوصله بيوصله بدون أي صعوبات   ولو تفتكر الاسبوع اللي فات لما الكل قال اذا كسر 247.75 هنشوفه فوق 249.50   وفيه ناس كتير وضعت عقود بيع عند مستوي 249.17 اللي هي مقاومة تاريخية كبيرة   ورغم الكسر ما وصلش للمقاومة وهبط أكتر من 350 نقطة   يعني المستويات اللي بيوصلها والأرقا اللي بتشوفها ما تخوفش أبدا وهبوطه دا ما يخليهوش   يصعد لمستويات كبيرة الا اذا هبط على الأقل ضعف المسافة اللي نزلها امبارح دي   وزي ما بتقول احنا متابعين ومراقبين لحد ما نشوف هو ناوي على ايه وربنا يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله

 استاذ ورئيس قسم التحليل وهنتعلم منك يابطل
على العموم بعد كل ذلك قمت بعملية بيع من 248.24
وربنا يوفقنا جميعا :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## forex147

في اشاعه ان اسماعيل اتخطف وفي محاولات للافراج عنه
ربنا معاه

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> والله يا استاذ عمر وجهة نظري واحتمال كبير تكون غلط ..... اني شايف هبوطه ل 2.0280 وبعدين 2.0200 ان شاء الله   واذا كسرها هتبقي فرصة جميلة للي يحب يشتغل على الزوج دا فرصة ذهبية    لا ... دي فرصة بسمسم

 اشششش لا تقول لحده بعته 2.0350 اصبر شوي جيبلك معي هدية

----------


## bo7a

[quote=dr_mamy2006;370219] 

> استاذ ورئيس قسم التحليل وهنتعلم منك يابطل
> على العموم بعد كل ذلك قمت بعملية بيع من 248.24
> وربنا يوفقنا جميعا

 يا نهار ابيض ..... أنا تلميذك يا دكتور   وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله وأنا كمان هدخل بس اشوفه رايح يغازل الترند كدا وبالتوفيق لنا كلنا ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> في اشاعه ان اسماعيل اتخطف وفي محاولات للافراج عنه
> ربنا معاه

 والله يا ريس دي تبقي حاجة كويسة خالص وبشري خير   استاذنا ابو سلمي امبارح القوات الباوندية خطفوه وأخدوه رهينة وفي ظرف ساعة واحده   قواتنا الباسلة شوف عملت ايه ... خرجوه وضربوا العدو في عقر داره وأخدنا منهم  350  كيلو قصدي متر من الاراضي المحتلة

----------


## bo7a

> اشششش لا تقول لحده بعته 2.0350 اصبر شوي جيبلك معي هدية

 الله يوفقك يا غالي وان شاء الله كسبان ..... صبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

هيك قربنا من عملية اختبار الترند وربنا يستر

----------


## bo7a

> هيك قربنا من عملية اختبار الترند وربنا يستر

 ربنا يسهل ان شاء الله ويرتد من هنا   شوف اليورو ين ومدي الالتزام بالترند الهابط وحركته تقريبا موازية لأبو الأندال

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

قد تكون بعد اغلاق هذه الشمعة الشمعة القادمة هي الحاسمة وفي حال اختبر الترند وتاكد منه ربما نشهد شمعة واحدة فقط خلال الاربع ساعات القادمة  حدا فهم اشي بعدين بقلكم

----------


## bo7a

> قد تكون بعد اغلاق هذه الشمعة الشمعة القادمة هي الحاسمة وفي حال اختبر الترند وتاكد منه ربما نشهد شمعة واحدة فقط خلال الاربع ساعات القادمة  حدا فهم اشي بعدين بقلكم

  :012:   Please , translate into arabic    :012:

----------


## هامور العين

> قد تكون بعد اغلاق هذه الشمعة الشمعة القادمة هي الحاسمة وفي حال اختبر الترند وتاكد منه ربما نشهد شمعة واحدة فقط خلال الاربع ساعات القادمة  حدا فهم اشي بعدين بقلكم

 هو المعلم بوحه بعتلك الجمبري؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

مرت عليك هذه الشمعة

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> هو المعلم بوحه بعتلك الجمبري؟؟؟؟؟

 والله جعان وبديت اخبص وبستني الشمعة لجديدة امبارح وانا بسوق في السيارة وقفت علي اشارة ضوئية شفت الاسهم بتطلع وبتنزل

----------


## bo7a

بدون تعليق

----------


## هامور العين

> والله جعان وبديت اخبص وبستني الشمعة لجديدة امبارح وانا بسوق في السيارة وقفت علي اشارة ضوئية شفت الاسهم بتطلع وبتنزل

 زين شو سويت بيعت الاشارة ترى تدري دبي .... الاشارة لا.... او شلو عنك الليسن

----------


## bo7a

> هو المعلم بوحه بعتلك الجمبري؟؟؟؟؟

 الجمبري هيكون جاهز بعد ساعة واحده بس ان شاء الله   وهنبعت القيادات لتخليص اسماعيل من ايدي العدو   وهيبقي فيه ضرب نار براً وبحراً وجواً

----------


## bo7a

> مرت عليك هذه الشمعة

 ولا عمري شفتها ولا حتي في طبق اليوم   ان شاء الله خلال الساعات القادمة هنشوف هبوط شنيع .....  بوحه الصباح جايلك يا منطقة

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> زين شو سويت بيعت الاشارة ترى تدري دبي .... الاشارة لا.... او شلو عنك الليسن

 الا الاشارة يا باشا  ردار اوكي اشارة لا لا لا

----------


## هامور العين

> ولا عمري شفتها ولا حتي في طبق اليوم   ان شاء الله خلال الساعات القادمة هنشوف هبوط شنيع .....   بوحه الصباح جايلك يا منطقة

 جاهزين يا معلم و منتظرين الاشارة .

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

القوات تدافع وتنج الي الان بصد الهجوم عند 248  وان شا الله سنبدأ بالهجوم المضا دقريبا صبح صبح يا باشا

----------


## bo7a

> جاهزين يا معلم و منتظرين الاشارة .

 يا منطقة اللي لو فيكي واحد بني أدم مكتوب في شهادة الميلاد بتاعته انه ذكر يطلعلي وش   علشان مش كل شاب اتخلق يعمل قلق ... واللي حيتهور يتعور ... وتعويرة الوش مفيهاش معلش   من النهاردا مفيش ولاد ابو اسماعيل ... ومفيش اسماعيل ... لأن اسماعيل هيتقتل كمان دقيقتين

----------


## bo7a

> القوات تدافع وتنج الي الان بصد الهجوم عند 248 وان شا الله سنبدأ بالهجوم المضا دقريبا صبح صبح يا باشا

 صبح صبح يا زعامة   الضرب هيشتغل كمان شوية بس وطي صوتك علشان الانجليز ما يسمعوش   شوية كدا على ما الجمبري يجهز ونوزع على الجنود علشان يبقي عندهم طاقة

----------


## anood1

ممكن طلب يا معلم بوحه و لو أنو فيها رزاله شويه؟ :Wub:  ممكن تشرح لنا أزاى بتعمل الهيدج لعقودك المفتوحة ؟ الطريقة يعنى؟ :Icon5:  أصل مخمخت فيها كده و قلت يا بت أكيد اللى بيصبر المعلم بوحة على الطلوع و النزول بتاع الندل ده أنه بيعمل هيدج أول بأول و يبقى المعلم كدة زى المنشار طالع واكل نازل واكل (بالهنا و الشفا على قلبك يا باشا) اللهم لاحسد !!! المهم، أنا زى ماقلت لك قبل كدة مبتدئة و عايزة أغرف من بحر علمك الغزير و أتعلم منك الصبر الجميل يا نوارة المنتدى و قلبه النابض :Icon26:

----------


## هامور العين

> يا منطقة اللي لو فيكي واحد بني أدم مكتوب في شهادة الميلاد بتاعته انه ذكر يطلعلي وش   علشان مش كل شاب اتخلق يعمل قلق ... واللي حيتهور يتعور ... وتعويرة الوش مفيهاش معلش    من النهاردا مفيش ولاد ابو اسماعيل ... ومفيش اسماعيل ... لأن اسماعيل هيتقتل كمان دقيقتين

 اجيب لك راسو يمعلم

----------


## bo7a

> ممكن طلب يا معلم بوحه و لو أنو فيها رزاله شويه؟ ممكن تشرح لنا أزاى بتعمل الهيدج لعقودك المفتوحة ؟ الطريقة يعنى؟ أصل مخمخت فيها كده و قلت يا بت أكيد اللى بيصبر المعلم بوحة على الطلوع و النزول بتاع الندل ده أنه بيعمل هيدج أول بأول و يبقى المعلم كدة زى المنشار طالع واكل نازل واكل (بالهنا و الشفا على قلبك يا باشا) اللهم لاحسد !!! المهم، أنا زى ماقلت لك قبل كدة مبتدئة و عايزة أغرف من بحر علمك الغزير و أتعلم منك الصبر الجميل يا نوارة المنتدى و قلبه النابض

 صباح الفل ..... يا ست الكل   مخمخي براحتك بس بالك ما يروحش لبعيد   :012:   والله ما بعمل هيدج كل اللي بعمله عقود تعزيزية في نفس اتجاه الصفقة اذا السعر عكس اتجاهنا   وبصبر على الصفقة لحد ما تحقق هدفها ان شالله بعد شهر مش مشكلة ... المهم اني اعمل التارجت اللي انا عاوزه   وانا قلت في مشاركة لواحد حبيبنا برده سالني نفس السؤال لو هعمل صفقتين بس في الشهر   واصبر عليهم كفاية اوي ورضا الحمد لله .... وبعدين حبيبنا أبو الأندال رغم انه عندي ورخم وسئيل   بس ميحبش يزعل أخوه الصغير بوحه ومهما طلع ومهما نزل بيروح للهدف بامر الله   يعني يا ست الكل مفيش هيدج خالص وانا مبحبش اشتغل به خالص   وأنا قلتلك كتير أنا لا خبير ولا يحزنون وحتي بحر علمي ناشف ومفيهوش نقطة مية .. انا تلميذ كل عضو هنا في المنتدي   نورتينا بوجودك معانا واي استفسار تاني انا تحت امرك يا ست حلويات وصبحي صبحي

----------


## bo7a

> اجيب لك راسو يمعلم

 ما توسخش ايدك بدم العالم دي يا كبير حتتنا ..... أنا هبعتله أصغر عيل من ولادي يفرتك نافوخه   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

صبح صبح   عقد بيع أخير من السعر الحالي 248.05  والهدف  246.75  ان شاء الله

----------


## أسامة أمين

اتوقع نزوله اكثر من 100 بب على مدى السويعات القادمة - مؤشرات -
تحليل فني - كلاسيكي - بيقول يرتد من 248.52 
المؤشرات كدا تقول نزول لعند 245.10 
ادا تحقق لنا حديث وتبيان مسار 
ملوحظة عينت نفسي مستشار اول  للقائد العسكري الجنرال بوحة

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> صباح الفل ..... يا ست الكل   مخمخي براحتك بس بالك ما يروحش لبعيد    والله ما بعمل هيدج كل اللي بعمله عقود تعزيزية في نفس اتجاه الصفقة اذا السعر عكس اتجاهنا    وبصبر على الصفقة لحد ما تحقق هدفها ان شالله بعد شهر مش مشكلة ... المهم اني اعمل التارجت اللي انا عاوزه   وانا قلت في مشاركة لواحد حبيبنا برده سالني نفس السؤال لو هعمل صفقتين بس في الشهر   واصبر عليهم كفاية اوي ورضا الحمد لله .... وبعدين حبيبنا أبو الأندال رغم انه عندي ورخم وسئيل   بس ميحبش يزعل أخوه الصغير بوحه ومهما طلع ومهما نزل بيروح للهدف بامر الله    يعني يا ست الكل مفيش هيدج خالص وانا مبحبش اشتغل به خالص    وأنا قلتلك كتير أنا لا خبير ولا يحزنون وحتي بحر علمي ناشف ومفيهوش نقطة مية .. انا تلميذ كل عضو هنا في المنتدي   نورتينا بوجودك معانا واي استفسار تاني انا تحت امرك يا ست حلويات وصبحي صبحي

   :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## bo7a

> اتوقع نزوله اكثر من 100 بب على مدى السويعات القادمة - مؤشرات -
> تحليل فني - كلاسيكي - بيقول يرتد من 248.52 
> المؤشرات كدا تقول نزول لعند 245.10 
> ادا تحقق لنا حديث وتبيان مسار 
> ملوحظة عينت نفسي مستشار اول للقائد العسكري الجنرال بوحة

 وصبح صبح علي سيادة المستشار حبيب الكل اللي هينزل أرض المعركة بنفسه   ونتقابل ان شاء الله عند الجبهة  246.75  وبعدها 245.00  ان شاء الله   باذن الله الهبوط هيكون كبير المرة دي والكل مستعد ومجهز نفسه   ودعم جيد منك يا سيادة المستشار والقوات اصبحت أكبر وأكثر ثقة   نديها جمبري

----------


## bo7a

> 

 تلميذك يا كبير وأفتخر   :Smile:

----------


## anood1

> والله ما بعمل هيدج كل اللي بعمله عقود تعزيزية في نفس اتجاه الصفقة اذا السعر عكس اتجاهنا   وبصبر على الصفقة لحد ما تحقق هدفها ان شالله بعد شهر مش مشكلة ...   السؤال لو هعمل صفقتين بس في الشهر   واصبر عليهم كفاية اوي ورضا الحمد لله ....  نورتينا بوجودك معانا واي استفسار تاني انا تحت امرك يا ست حلويات وصبحي صبحي

 و الله مصدقاك يا معلم ما تحلفش يا خويا ، بس قلت يمكن  :Wink:  و ربى أنت أنسان قنوع و صبور و القناعة كنز لايفنى و هو ده السر فى أنك معلم .. مش أحنا اللى مستطربقين على رزقنا عاوزين 1000 دولار فى اليوم و آخرتها خسارة 2000 فى اليوم ...هههههههههه :Ohmy:  أهو أتعلمت منك أن سرك هو الصبر و القناعة و عدم الطمع يا أخويا يا صغير ... مع تحيات ستك حلويات و صبح صبح  :Clap:

----------


## bo7a

> و الله مصدقاك يا معلم ما تحلفش يا خويا ، بس قلت يمكن  و ربى أنت أنسان قنوع و صبور و القناعة كنز لايفنى و هو ده السر فى أنك معلم .. مش أحنا اللى مستطربقين على رزقنا عاوزين 1000 دولار فى اليوم و آخرتها خسارة 2000 فى اليوم ...هههههههههه أهو أتعلمت منك أن سرك هو الصبر و القناعة و عدم الطمع يا أخويا يا صغير ... مع تحيات ستك حلويات و صبح صبح

 خلاص تجوزيني البت كوتا بنتك .... ولو مش موافقة هاتي حق صنية البسبوسة وكيلو التفاح اللي جبتهولكوا في العيد   والخاتم الفضة اللي لهفتيه مني واحنا رايحين السوق وبنتك مش هتعيش ليوم التلات ولا الاربع   هااااا ......... قلتي ايه ؟؟ تجوزيهالي ولا ترجعيلي كل الحاجات دي وتقولي علي بنتك يا رحمن يا رحيم

----------


## Ratebs1968

> ولا عمري شفتها ولا حتي في طبق اليوم    ان شاء الله خلال الساعات القادمة هنشوف هبوط شنيع .....   بوحه الصباح جايلك يا منطقة

 حبيبي اللواء بوحة انا في العادة بحب ادعي للشيء ولا ادعي عليه ولكن من اجلك واجل اركان حربك الصامدين في الجبهة ساغير هذه العادة هذه المرة واقول اللهم اخسف الارض بالدولار الامريكي وابنه المدلل الجنيه الاسترليني واجبر بخاطر وقوي حبيبنا الين الياباني ويسر لاعضاء بنكه المركزي بان يرفعو الفائدة عليه غدا 
ومن الناحية الفنية لوو شمعة اليوم اقل من الامس واذا اغلقت شمعة اليوم باذن الله ولم تحقق هاي اعلى من الامس فهذا مشجع وسيكون هناك ضغط لنزول انشاء الله وتسلملي يا فخامة اللواء   :Compress:  :Compress:  :Compress:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## anood1

> خلاص تجوزيني البت كوتا بنتك .... ولو مش موافقة هاتي حق صنية البسبوسة وكيلو التفاح اللي جبتهولكوا في العيد    والخاتم الفضة اللي لهفتيه مني واحنا رايحين السوق وبنتك مش هتعيش ليوم التلات ولا الاربع    هااااا ......... قلتي ايه ؟؟ تجوزيهالي ولا ترجعيلي كل الحاجات دي وتقولي علي بنتك يا رحمن يا رحيم

 جواز أيه يا خويا؟؟ عايز البت عشان تلطعها طول اليوم و أنت حاط وشك فى وش الكمبيوتر طول اليوم يا بتاع الفوركس ؟؟  :012:  ماعندناش بنات لبتوع الفوركس يا خويا !! الله الغنى...  و بعدين رجع أنت الأول ال 15 جنيه بتوع الغامدى اللى ماشى يقول عليهم فى كل حتة و بعدين حأرجع لك حاجاتك  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:

----------


## bo7a

> حبيبي اللواء بوحة انا في العادة بحب ادعي للشيء ولا ادعي عليه ولكن من اجلك واجل اركان حربك الصامدين في الجبهة ساغير هذه العادة هذه المرة واقول اللهم اخسف الارض بالدولار الامريكي وابنه المدلل الجنيه الاسترليني واجبر بخاطر وقوي حبيبنا الين الياباني ويسر لاعضاء بنكه المركزي بان يرفعو الفائدة عليه غدا 
> ومن الناحية الفنية لوو شمعة اليوم اقل من الامس واذا اغلقت شمعة اليوم باذن الله ولم تحقق هاي اعلى من الامس فهذا مشجع وسيكون هناك ضغط لنزول انشاء الله وتسلملي يا فخامة اللواء

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  الله يسعد أيامك يا استاذ راتب   والله الكيبورد نفسها تقوم ترقص من الفرحة وانا بكتبلك ..... نورت الموضوع يا سيادة المشير   اللهم تقبل يارب العالمين وارزق الجميع برزق طيب علشان دعوة أخونا وحبيب قلبنا الاستاذ راتب   ان شاء الله السيناريو الفني يحدث النهاردا وهو دلوقتي بيحاول تاني يختبر الترند المكسور   وان شاء الله يفضل في اختراقه ويرتد سريعا الي الأهداف باذن الله   أنا مش عارف الناس اللي بيشتروه مصممين عليه أوي كدا ليه ما يدخلوا معانا شورت وخلاص   :012:   وكدا كدا هيكسبوا    :012:   نورتنا بوجودك الطيب ودعوتك الجميلة ورؤيتك الفنية الرائعة وربنا ما يحرمنا من طلتك البهية    :Icon26:   وصبح صبح يا سيادة المشير   :Icon26:

----------


## bo7a

> جواز أيه يا خويا؟؟ عايز البت عشان تلطعها طول اليوم و أنت حاط وشك فى وش الكمبيوتر طول اليوم يا بتاع الفوركس ؟؟  ماعندناش بنات لبتوع الفوركس يا خويا !! الله الغنى...  و بعدين رجع أنت الأول ال 15 جنيه بتوع الغامدى اللى ماشى يقول عليهم فى كل حتة و بعدين حأرجع لك حاجاتك

 ماااااشي يا ست حلويات ..... كل دا علشان حتة العيل المفعوص ابن محروس الضبع   خليه ينفعكوا بقي بالكام مليار اللي عنده دول   وياااااادي الغامدي اللي فاضحني في كل حتة ....... طيب هاتي الحاجات بتاعتي وأنا أرجعله ال  15  جنية   :012:   شاوري نفسك يا ست حلويات .... الفرصة بتيجي مرة واحدة وبنتك مش هتلاقي راجل زيي   بوحه الصباح اللي يمشي يقول يا ارض اتهدي .....  ما عليكي قدي   بوحه اللي ما جابتوش ولادة  ...  اللي لو منه اتنين في الدنيا كانت ... كانت .... مش عارف   :Nono:   وصبح صبح ....... الله يرحمك يا ابو كوتا .... لو عايش كان جوزني البت غصب عن أمها   :012:

----------


## Ratebs1968

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الله يسعد أيامك يا استاذ راتب   والله الكيبورد نفسها تقوم ترقص من الفرحة وانا بكتبلك ..... نورت الموضوع يا سيادة المشير   اللهم تقبل يارب العالمين وارزق الجميع برزق طيب علشان دعوة أخونا وحبيب قلبنا الاستاذ راتب   ان شاء الله السيناريو الفني يحدث النهاردا وهو دلوقتي بيحاول تاني يختبر الترند المكسور   وان شاء الله يفضل في اختراقه ويرتد سريعا الي الأهداف باذن الله   أنا مش عارف الناس اللي بيشتروه مصممين عليه أوي كدا ليه ما يدخلوا معانا شورت وخلاص   وكدا كدا هيكسبوا   نورتنا بوجودك الطيب ودعوتك الجميلة ورؤيتك الفنية الرائعة وربنا ما يحرمنا من طلتك البهية    وصبح صبح يا سيادة المشير

 مشير حته وحده اكرمك الله وجزاك كل خير ولكن تعال ايه حكاية كلمة الاستاذ دى شكلي حبعتلك حبيبي الاخ جابر عشان ما اتؤلش الكلمة دي تاني حفظك الله ورعاك  :Icon26:  وصبح صبح ياقمر :Icon26:

----------


## bo7a

> مشير حته وحده اكرمك الله وجزاك كل خير ولكن تعال ايه حكاية كلمة الاستاذ دى شكلي حبعتلك حبيبي الاخ جابر عشان ما اتؤلش الكلمة دي تاني حفظك الله ورعاك  وصبح صبح ياقمر

 لو أعرف لقب أكبر من مشير كنت قلته ...... انت كبير المقام يا حبيب قلبنا   خلاص من غير ما تجيب أخونا جابر وبلاش تتعبه معانا مش هقولك يا ( استاذ راتب تاني ) يا استاذ راتب  :012:   ربنا يبارك فيك يا حبيبنا ويحفظك من كل سوء وصبح صبح

----------


## dr_mamy2006

اعتقد هناك قترة راحة حتى الثانيه عشر بتوقيت القاهرة
ممكن الاوحد يقوم يتغده
خد بالك يابوحه من الندل لحد ام اجى
توقعات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح على الجمييييييييييييييع 
أسمحولي أدخل معاكم في الموضوع أنا دايماً متابع مع أخوي Dubai IM 
بس شو رايكم في CAD/JPY شو تحليلاتكم له ممكن حد يسويلنه دراسه سريعه له 
لأني داخل شراء من نقطة 114.70 والحمد لله عندي ربح 100 نقطه أكمل فيها لين 117 ولا رايكم أسكرها. وأنا داخل ثلاث صفقات بيع على المجنون و صفقه بعد بيع على EUR/JPY 
وأتمنى التوفيق للجميع

----------


## dr_mamy2006

انا لا اتعامل مع هذا الزوج

----------


## Mothawee

بس شو رايك في المجنووون طالع لوين ساير 
لي صديق في سنغفورة يقول أنه خلال الساعات القادم سوف نشهد صعود قوي للين 
على حسب ما قاله لي 
سوف يدخلون بعقود بيع على كل الأزواج الرئيسية مقابل الين  
هذا والله أعلم

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> بس شو رايك في المجنووون طالع لوين ساير 
> لي صديق في سنغفورة يقول أنه خلال الساعات القادم سوف نشهد صعود قوي للين 
> على حسب ما قاله لي 
> سوف يدخلون بعقود بيع على كل الأزواج الرئيسية مقابل الين  
> هذا والله أعلم

 اخى الفاضل هناك خبير المجنون الاخ جابر عثرات الكرام
هو اكثر واحد يعطي رايته للمجنون الكبير كبير :Thumb:  :Thumb: 
تحياتى

----------


## egypt0

الين بدا فى الصعود مره اخرى وبالنسبه للين دولار
كسره ال 122.50 ين سيؤدى الى صعود سريع مره اخرى الى 123.95 واذا كسرت نروح 125.10

----------


## أبومحمود

إن شاء الله إغلاقات تحت الخطوط وبعدها مش حتقدر تغمض عنيك

----------


## bo7a

> اعتقد هناك قترة راحة حتى الثانيه عشر بتوقيت القاهرة
> ممكن الاوحد يقوم يتغده
> خد بالك يابوحه من الندل لحد ام اجى
> توقعات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟

 صباح الورد يا دكتور ........ معلش أنا لسه جاي حالاً والله    :Drive1:  بألف هنا يا زعيم  ...  واللي ياكل لوحده يشبع   :Drive1:   ما تقلقش كل شئ تحت السيطرة والحمد لله وصبح صبح

----------


## m.salah

ايه يامعلم بوحه واضح ان العمليات العسكريه مش هاتجيب نتيجه لان اوروبا وامريكا بتدعمه
ايه رأيك نكلم الكبير بتاعنا يطرقعلهم برجين

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح على الجمييييييييييييييع 
> أسمحولي أدخل معاكم في الموضوع أنا دايماً متابع مع أخوي Dubai IM 
> بس شو رايكم في CAD/JPY شو تحليلاتكم له ممكن حد يسويلنه دراسه سريعه له 
> لأني داخل شراء من نقطة 114.70 والحمد لله عندي ربح 100 نقطه أكمل فيها لين 117 ولا رايكم أسكرها. وأنا داخل ثلاث صفقات بيع على المجنون و صفقه بعد بيع على EUR/JPY 
> وأتمنى التوفيق للجميع

 صباح الجمال ...... صباح الدلال  .. صبح صبح يا زعيم   البيت بيتك يا كبير .. خد راحتك ع الاخر دا انت منورنا والله   وباذن الله كسبان في كل صفقاتك وربنا يوفقك يارب ......  شوف والله أنا مش متابع غير أبو الأندال فقط وأتباعه بس هقولك وجهات نظري ربما تكون صح أو خطأ   بالنسبة للكندي /  ين   أعتقد والله أعلم مع صحوة الين أمام العملات ( وهي الآن على فترات ) لحين ما يفكر بالصعود أمامها   ودلوقتي كافة أزواجه تشبعت صعوداً .. ولم تستطيع كسر مستويات المقاومة القوية على كافة الأزواج   وارتدت من هناك .. يبقي هنشوف هبوط كبير ان شاء الله خلال الساعات القادمة   وشوف الشارت الأول للكندي /   ين   بعد الهبوط الكبير بتاع امبارح وصل لخط الترند الصاعد وارتد منه لتصحيح الهبوط وصعد السعر   ولم يستطع اختراق مستوي 116.25  اللي هو مقاومة قوية جدا مدعومة بموفينج  55  مما زادها صعوبة   وارتد السعر منها ومن رأيي والله أعلم الخروج من الصفقة بمكسب جيد والحمد لله وانتظار ما يحدث إما الإرتداد   أو كسر نقطة المقاومة وهو من وجهة نظري صعب أن يحدث وإذا حدث فسوي نري مستويات 117.15 وبعدها  118.00   وأيضا لإنتظار ما سيحدث للكندي أمام الدولار هل سيصمد أمام الدولار ويخترق الدعم عند 1.5040   ومنها إلي حد الوتد الهابط المتكون على فريم الدايلي باللون الأخضر على الشارت الثاني   أم يهبط أمام الدولار ويخترق الترند الهابط بعد ما ارتد مرة منه عند مستوي فايبو 50   القرار طبعا في ايدك وباذن الله كدا كدا تخرج بمكسب يا زعيم   ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــ  بالنسبة لليورو /   ين   بعد إختراق الترند الهابط وصل الي مقاومة  168.35  وإرتد منها سريعاً وعنده إمتحان دلوقتي مع الترند مرة تانية   مع هبوط الين سيخترق الترند ومنها إلي مستويات 267.75  و 167.45  على أقل تقدير باذن الله   وهذه المستويات تمثل الدايلي بايفوت والويكلي بايفوت ولو كان الهبوط شديد يبقي هنشوف 166.50  باذن الله   ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  بالنسبة لحبيبنا بقي أبو الأندال قصدي يعني  الباوند  /   ين   حتي بعد إختراق الترند الصاعد وتكوين قمة جديد عند  248.95  .. كان نفسه إتقطع وإرتد من خط   القناة العلوي على فريم الأربع ساعات والملتزم به تماماً حتي الآن  ووجود دايفرجنس على كل   الفريمات يوحي بالهبوط الشديد يبقي ان شاء الله على أهدافنا على طول وهيكنس أي دعم يقابله باذن الله   فمن رأيي المتواضع جدا .....  صفقاتك الشورت زي ما هي وباذن الله تقفلها على مكسب ممتاز   أما صفقة اللونج فربما يكون هنا أخر صعود لهذا الزوج مع صحوة الين ولك حرية الاختيار   الشارتات بالمرفقات ولك خالص تحياتي وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## dr_mamy2006

:Clap:  

> صباح الورد يا دكتور ........ معلش أنا لسه جاي حالاً والله    بألف هنا يا زعيم ... واللي ياكل لوحده يشبع    ما تقلقش كل شئ تحت السيطرة والحمد لله وصبح صبح

 شوف يا قمر انا ارى ان الندل ينزل خطوة خطوة فما رايك هل هناك ارتداد انا عززت من 249
انت اه رايك   :Clap:

----------


## هامور العين

شو هو .(.....).. مشارك معانه في العمليات هذي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## phoenix

صبح صبح على سيد المعلمين سؤال صغير ومن غير زعل هي الأهداف الأولانية اتحققت علشان نضيف صفقات تعزيزية ؟؟؟!  يعني أنت ضامن صمود  قوات الأرموطي ‘ بتعرف هالزوج حلو الشغل فيه بس عايزلو أهداف سريعة تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع دائماً وأبداً الله يذكرك بالخير يا أخ جداوي

----------


## bo7a

> الين بدا فى الصعود مره اخرى وبالنسبه للين دولار
> كسره ال 122.50 ين سيؤدى الى صعود سريع مره اخرى الى 123.95 واذا كسرت نروح 125.10

 صباح الفل يا قمر ..... والله نورتنا ولازم تاخد أحلي واجب ..... معاك واحد شاي مظبوط يا بليييييييه   أنا شايف والله انه ما هيشوف المستويات دي دلوقتي لأنه في طريقة للهبوط بعد ما إختبر الترند المكسور   من بعيد لبعيد كدا ويا عيني ملحقش حتي يوصل قبل ما الين ياكله القلم وشلوت من مستوي فايبو  50   على الأربع ساعات يبقي أول ما يكسر الدايلي بايفوت ان شاء الله عند 121.99  ممكن نشوف 212.00   وبعدها 199.85   ومعاك الشارت في المرفقات وقولي رأيك يا قمر ...... ياريت تنورنا دايما بمشاركاتك وأراءك الجميلة   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> بس شو رايك في المجنووون طالع لوين ساير 
> لي صديق في سنغفورة يقول أنه خلال الساعات القادم سوف نشهد صعود قوي للين 
> على حسب ما قاله لي 
> سوف يدخلون بعقود بيع على كل الأزواج الرئيسية مقابل الين  
> هذا والله أعلم

 يارب يا خويا يارب .... بعدها أحجز طيارة لسنغافورة وأروح أبوس صاحبك وأرجع تاني   بس المهم انهم يكونوا أهدافهم بعيدة شوية علشان نجيب تمن التأشيرة   :012:   صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> إن شاء الله إغلاقات تحت الخطوط وبعدها مش حتقدر تغمض عنيك

 تسلملي يا نجم الليالي ... يا قمر الزمان   ويسلم شارتك الجميل وأنا داخل عمال أقول أنا عنيا مش راضية تغمض ليه ... لقيته بيكسر في الخطوط   وكسر الترند كمان   :012:   نورتنا بوجودك ووجهة نظرك الجميلة ...  وعاوزين مشاركاتك دايما معانا يا راجل يا سكر   وصبح صبح

----------


## هامور العين

3:01am GBPRICS House Price Balance 10.6% 21.0%22.5% 
صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> ايه يامعلم بوحه واضح ان العمليات العسكريه مش هاتجيب نتيجه لان اوروبا وامريكا بتدعمه
> ايه رأيك نكلم الكبير بتاعنا يطرقعلهم برجين

 صبرك بس يا ابو صلاح لما حماده ييجي ويوريلك السلاح الجديد بتاع بوحه الصباح   لما شافوه امبارح جالهم غيبوبة ووقع منهم  350  نقطة   فمال بالك بقي بالجديد دا هيعمل فيهم إيه ...... ان شاء الله هيموتوا المرة دي مفيش غيبوبة بقي ولعب عيال من دا   صبح صبح يا زعامة

----------


## bo7a

> شوف يا قمر انا ارى ان الندل ينزل خطوة خطوة فما رايك هل هناك ارتداد انا عززت من 249
> انت اه رايك

 أنا رأيي من رأيك وشورتي من شورتك يا كبير  .. وطالما عززت يبقي على الهدف ان شاء الله   كلها ساعات ان شاء الله وأدخل أقتبس كلامك دا تاني وأقولك ألف مبروك يا قمرنا وصبح صبح

----------


## medhat 2007

يا بوحة لو سمحت ادخل على موضوع استاذ سمير الاخير و شوف مشاركتى و قولى ايه رايك
و تحياتى للجميع و موفقين باذن الله

----------


## bo7a

> شو هو .(.....).. مشارك معانه في العمليات هذي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

    

> 3:01am GBPRICS House Price Balance 10.6% 21.0%22.5% 
> صبح صبح

 حبيب قلبي وروحي يا استاذ عمر ...... صباح  الفل ع الحلوين ... ولمشاركاتك الجميلة مشتاقين   تسلملنا يا كبير حتتنا  وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح على سيد المعلمين سؤال صغير ومن غير زعل هي الأهداف الأولانية اتحققت علشان نضيف صفقات تعزيزية ؟؟؟! يعني أنت ضامن صمود قوات الأرموطي ‘ بتعرف هالزوج حلو الشغل فيه بس عايزلو أهداف سريعة تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع دائماً وأبداً الله يذكرك بالخير يا أخ جداوي

 صباح الورد يا فيتامينو .  طيب ليه يا قمر سموها صفقات تعزيزية ... ما هو علشان تعزز صفقاتك الأولي لما السعر يعكس اتجاهها   وعموما دا كان اخر عقد تعزيزي وان شاء الله الي الاهدف مش عاوزين غير دعوتك الحلوة لينا   ودي مش أول مرة أستخدم عقود تعزيزية يا فيتامينو باشا ...  ولو انت مضايق من اسمها ممكن نغيره    لكن اني ما أعزز صفقاتي فيبقي أمر صعب .. لأن كل مرة لازم يحرق دمي قبل التارجت    :Smile:   بس كله خير ... وربك بيسهلها والحمد لله ... ادعي لأخوك بوحه وكل حبايبنا اللي هنا   وأرمط خد استمارة  6  وروح بيتهم ... بوحه الصباح نزل لأرض المعركة   واللي خايف يروح .........  بوحه جاي يطوح   صبح صبح يا فيتامين باشا

----------


## bo7a

> يا بوحة لو سمحت ادخل على موضوع استاذ سمير الاخير و شوف مشاركتى و قولى ايه رايك
> و تحياتى للجميع و موفقين باذن الله

 صباح الفل يا مدحت باشا ..... فينك يا عم خد قواتك وابعتها للجبهة عند 248.70  علشان ما يعديش منها تاني   وأنا رديت عليك في الموضوع هناك يا زعيم وصبح صبح

----------


## medhat 2007

القوات كانت هتتلخبط و هتخبط فى بعض دلوقتى بعد الشارت اللى انت شفته هناك بس انتوا وضحتوا شوية مع انى مش فاهم برده دا انا قريت الموضوع 3 مرات عموما القوات فى حالة استنفار تام بعد تعديل الصفوف منك انت و الاخ سمير

----------


## bo7a

> القوات كانت هتتلخبط و هتخبط فى بعض دلوقتى بعد الشارت اللى انت شفته هناك بس انتوا وضحتوا شوية مع انى مش فاهم برده دا انا قريت الموضوع 3 مرات عموما القوات فى حالة استنفار تام بعد تعديل الصفوف منك انت و الاخ سمير

 صبح صبح يا عم مدحت شوف هقول الحكاية ببساطة يا قمر :   في حالة الشراء  :  لازم السعر يخترق موفينج  40  وموفينج  55  صعودا قادما من أسفل   ولا يشترط تقاطع الموفينجات يعني بمجرد اختراق السعر للاتنين وخلاص أو إختراقه ل 55  وخلاص مع الباوند دولار   + الأر إس أي فوق مستوي  50  يبقي نستني إغلاق الشمعة فوق الموفينجات  وندخل مع الشمعة الجديدة   والعكس طبعا في حالة البيع   أما شوية الشخبطة اللي انا ضفتهم لما الاستاذ سمير عمل باك تيست لقي انها بتضيع فرص للدخول   وأعتقد انك فاهم الطريقة دي تمام ودا اللي لاحظتوا من الشارت بس علي فريم الاربع ساعات بقي مش الساعة   :012:   صبح صبح يا مدحت باشا

----------


## medhat 2007

يا راجل متقولش شخبطة عيب عليك يعنى هما اللى اكتشفوا اقوى استراتيجيات المتاجرة اكيد بداو بفكرة و مع التطوير المستمر اصبحت فعالة جدا و انا حقيقى بحترم فيك مجهودك الكبير و حماسك و دا شى ايجابى جدا و متنساش ( لكل مجتهد نصيب )
و صبح يا عسل

----------


## bo7a

> يا راجل متقولش شخبطة عيب عليك يعنى هما اللى اكتشفوا اقوى استراتيجيات المتاجرة اكيد بداو بفكرة و مع التطوير المستمر اصبحت فعالة جدا و انا حقيقى بحترم فيك مجهودك الكبير و حماسك و دا شى ايجابى جدا و متنساش ( لكل مجتهد نصيب )
> و صبح يا عسل

 ربنا يخليك يا مدحت باشا ..... يا رافع من روحي المعدنية   وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## m.salah

> صبرك بس يا ابو صلاح لما حماده ييجي ويوريلك السلاح الجديد بتاع بوحه الصباح   لما شافوه امبارح جالهم غيبوبة ووقع منهم 350 نقطة   فمال بالك بقي بالجديد دا هيعمل فيهم إيه ...... ان شاء الله هيموتوا المرة دي مفيش غيبوبة بقي ولعب عيال من دا    صبح صبح يا زعامة

 يلا ياعم حماده عايزين حاجه دمار شامل والا هايسحبنا الى 249.95

----------


## aboali

> ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  بالنسبة لحبيبنا بقي أبو الأندال قصدي يعني الباوند / ين   حتي بعد إختراق الترند الصاعد وتكوين قمة جديد عند 248.95 .. كان نفسه إتقطع وإرتد من خط   القناة العلوي على فريم الأربع ساعات والملتزم به تماماً حتي الآن ووجود دايفرجنس على كل   الفريمات يوحي بالهبوط الشديد يبقي ان شاء الله على أهدافنا على طول وهيكنس أي دعم يقابله باذن الله   فمن رأيي المتواضع جدا ..... صفقاتك الشورت زي ما هي وباذن الله تقفلها على مكسب ممتاز   أما صفقة اللونج فربما يكون هنا أخر صعود لهذا الزوج مع صحوة الين ولك حرية الاختيار   الشارتات بالمرفقات ولك خالص تحياتي وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 ايه يا عم الحج انت عمال تقول صحوه الين صحوه الين ومش شايفين صحوه ولا حاجه ما تكلملنا صاحبك بتاع سينغافوره قوله هما وصله الى فين ؟ وقوله عاوزين الباوند = ين وساعتها جوازك على حسابى انا وسيبك بقى من كوته انا هجوزك شاكيرا     :Yikes3:  يلا يا بوحه بقى عاوزين الصحوه تبدء لاحسن اعصابنا تعبت وانت عارف الضغط والسكر والملح عاملين شغلهم جامد

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

صباحو عسل يا باشا لا تقولي سنغافورة ولا حدا بده ينزل ونعزز الصفقات من المستوي الحالي ولا القرموطي نفسه بقدر يكسر الترد  صبح يا باشا

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

لحق لحق الي بدو يعزز يعزز والي بدو ينام ينام ومنتظرينكو يا حلوين

----------


## أبو نورة

اخي الكريم Dubai
انت أعلنت رسمي بيع الباوند دولار لكن ألا ترى انه لا زال للصعود بقية 
كما أن الباوند ين ربما يلامس المقاومة مرة أخرى هذا اليوم وقد يخترقها صعودا

----------


## Mothawee

صباح الفل على الجمييييع  
صبح صبح  
إنشاء الله يوم حافل بالثمرات في قوه حلوة راح نشوفها اليوم على الدولار إلى أوشك على لافض أنفاسه الأخيرة وعلى الين إلي تعافى من جراحه من يومين  
قولوو آآآآمييين  
عندي 4 عقود تعزيزية آخر عقد من مستوي 248.90
وإنشاء الله إنه يكون آخر عقد تعزيزي

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> اخي الكريم Dubai
> انت أعلنت رسمي بيع الباوند دولار لكن ألا ترى انه لا زال للصعود بقية 
> كما أن الباوند ين ربما يلامس المقاومة مرة أخرى هذا اليوم وقد يخترقها صعودا

 اخي الكريم انت شفت الباوند بكل القوة التي كان بها خلال اليومين السابقين لم يستطع كسر مقاومة 350 وارتد ويبقي لنا ان شا الله التاكد من دخول الشورت اقفاله فقط تحت نقطة 300 ان شا الله وبهيك فعلا رسميا انتهي الباوند وان شا الله نتوقع صعود الدولار خلال هذا اليوم

----------


## Mothawee

> اخي الكريم Dubai
> انت أعلنت رسمي بيع الباوند دولار لكن ألا ترى انه لا زال للصعود بقية 
> كما أن الباوند ين ربما يلامس المقاومة مرة أخرى هذا اليوم وقد يخترقها صعودا

 حبيبي عينك على الأخبار أول خبر سيء للإسترليني وسوف نشهد نزول للإسترليني على الساعة 10.30 طبعاً يعتمد على المضاربين إذا لهم مزاج ينزلوه بينزلوه أقصد كبار محركي السوق. 
وتفائلو بالخير تجدوه عزز عقودك وإستمتع معانه في حرب الأعصاب

----------


## أبو نورة

> حبيبي عينك على الأخبار أول خبر سيء للإسترليني وسوف نشهد نزول للإسترليني على الساعة 10.30 طبعاً يعتمد على المضاربين إذا لهم مزاج ينزلوه بينزلوه أقصد كبار محركي السوق. 
> وتفائلو بالخير تجدوه عزز عقودك وإستمتع معانه في حرب الأعصاب

  
 يا جماعة المسألة ليست بالأماني والتوقعات المسألة علم ودراسة  
نحن الآن في موجة صعود هدفها مبدئيا 2.0390 - 2.0458 ومن هناك ممكن الواحد يفكر يالشورت  
اما الباوند ين فعدم كسره لـــ 248 يدل على قوة ومحاولة العودة لاختراق 248.96 مرة أخرى  
وللأصحاب التحليل الأساسي نقول الخبر المهم وهو ميزان التجارة الأمريكي والمتوقع سيء وهذا يزيد من فرص صعود الباوند والله أعلى وأعلم  
ولكم النقاش ولنا الإستماع وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## Mothawee

> يا جماعة المسألة ليست بالأماني والتوقعات المسألة علم ودراسة  
> نحن الآن في موجة صعود هدفها مبدئيا 2.0390 - 2.0458 ومن هناك ممكن الواحد يفكر يالشورت  
> اما الباوند ين فعدم كسره لـــ 248 يدل على قوة ومحاولة العودة لاختراق 248.96 مرة أخرى  
> وللأصحاب التحليل الأساسي نقول الخبر المهم وهو ميزان التجارة الأمريكي والمتوقع سيء وهذا يزيد من فرص صعود الباوند والله أعلى وأعلم  
> ولكم النقاش ولنا الإستماع وجزاكم الله خيرا

 أخلي النقاش لأخواني محمود و جابر
على خبرتهم في هذا المجال وبالذا على الإسترليني  
والسوق دايماً يعتمد على مزاج كبار المستثمرين لأنهم يحركون السوق على مزاجهم لتفادي الخساره 
وأحنه الصغار ناكلها بس الوضع الحالي هو تصحيح على النزول لنقطة التعزيز. 
وأحول المايك لخوي محمود :Drive1:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> يا جماعة المسألة ليست بالأماني والتوقعات المسألة علم ودراسة  
> نحن الآن في موجة صعود هدفها مبدئيا 2.0390 - 2.0458 ومن هناك ممكن الواحد يفكر يالشورت  
> اما الباوند ين فعدم كسره لـــ 248 يدل على قوة ومحاولة العودة لاختراق 248.96 مرة أخرى  
> وللأصحاب التحليل الأساسي نقول الخبر المهم وهو ميزان التجارة الأمريكي والمتوقع سيء وهذا يزيد من فرص صعود الباوند والله أعلى وأعلم  
> ولكم النقاش ولنا الإستماع وجزاكم الله خيرا

 اخي الكريم لنذهب للتحليل بالنسبة  للمجنون لماذا اعتبرت انه صاعد ليخترق مقاومة  لماذا لا نقول انه يحاول التاكد من مصداقية الترند الهابط الذي حدث من نقطة 248.50   وهذا احتمال اكبر  ايضا بالعادة ان جميع المشترين  يخرجون من الصفقات الخاسرة  ينتظرون عملية اختبار الترند الهابط ويقومون بالخروج من الصفقات  هناك اخي مليون تحيلي ولكنا هنا نحاول ان نضع كلمات بسيطة ونخفف عن راسنا مشاكل السوق ومخدينها بشوية مسخرة  اذا ارتفع لا حولة ولا واذا نزل كما نري الحمد لله المهم الدخول والخروج باساس والباقي علي الله

----------


## bo7a

> يلا ياعم حماده عايزين حاجه دمار شامل والا هايسحبنا الى 249.95

 صبح صبح يا ابو صلاح   حماده شكله وراهم السلاح من غير ما يعرفنا ....  ادخل يا ابو صلاح على طول أنا هابعت القوات دلوقتي   وهنقلبها ضلمة على الانجليز

----------


## Mothawee

شباب ما عندكم منشطات للدولار والين  
نباهم يتحركون شوي

----------


## egypt0

المعركه بدات ياجماعه استعدوا لمعركه الهبوط

----------


## bo7a

> ايه يا عم الحج انت عمال تقول صحوه الين صحوه الين ومش شايفين صحوه ولا حاجه ما تكلملنا صاحبك بتاع سينغافوره قوله هما وصله الى فين ؟ وقوله عاوزين الباوند = ين وساعتها جوازك على حسابى انا وسيبك بقى من كوته انا هجوزك شاكيرا  يلا يا بوحه بقى عاوزين الصحوه تبدء لاحسن اعصابنا تعبت وانت عارف الضغط والسكر والملح عاملين شغلهم جامد

 يا  100  أهلا يا ابو علي ..... نورتنا يا قمر  ..  والله أحلي اصطباحه   ووطي صوتك شوية . الست حلويات بتدخل على فترات .... وأنا مش عاوزها تقفش من الأول كدا   (  لا يا عم شاكيرا مين ... كوتا أحلي   :012:   )  خلاص أهو اخترق أهو ووشك حلو علينا ...... نشوفه بس معدي من منطقة الألغام 247.50   وبعدها والله ما هتشوف الا النور وكل خير يا ابو علي   وليه ضغط وسكر وكلام من دا ... مليون سلامة عليك وألف بعيد الشر عليك يا زعيم   ولا حاجة في الدنيا كلها تستاهل الكلام دا ....... قضيها  .. دي الناس لبعضيها   وصبح صبح يا زعامة

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

قلنالكم الي عزز عزز والي نام نام
الاعلان الرسمي 
علي النص ساعة

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح  
شكل فعلاً حد عملها من دون ما يخبر

----------


## bo7a

> صباحو عسل يا باشا لا تقولي سنغافورة ولا حدا بده ينزل ونعزز الصفقات من المستوي الحالي ولا القرموطي نفسه بقدر يكسر الترد  صبح يا باشا

 صباح الفل يا سعادة اللواء  /  كركر باشا   اليوم يومك يا برنس ... وعاوزينه يعدي المنطقة علي سلام علشان قواتنا الجوية تدخل   ابو صلاح وابو سلمي واستاذ عمر ومدحت وباقي الرجالة هيدخلوا كمان شوية   ولازم نكون عاملين استعداداتنا ....... أبو الأندال مش ممكن يهرب مننا المرة دي   صبح صبح ...... التقارير بقي يا زعامة

----------


## هامور العين

صبح صبح ده كلام كبير باين عليه
عشيتهم (الرجال) اية يا معلم بوحه

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الفل على الجمييييع  
> صبح صبح  
> إنشاء الله يوم حافل بالثمرات في قوه حلوة راح نشوفها اليوم على الدولار إلى أوشك على لافض أنفاسه الأخيرة وعلى الين إلي تعافى من جراحه من يومين  
> قولوو آآآآمييين  
> عندي 4 عقود تعزيزية آخر عقد من مستوي 248.90
> وإنشاء الله إنه يكون آخر عقد تعزيزي

 صباح العسل يا عسل ( أمانة عليك تقولي اسمك ايه نتشرف بيه )   ان شاء الله انتوا اللي وشكوا زي العسل وأكيد هيكون يوم حافل بالمكاسب باذن الله   وباذن الله عقود كلها كسبانة يا زعيم وندخل نباركلك كمان شوية   صبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> صباح الفل يا سعادة اللواء / كركر باشا   اليوم يومك يا برنس ... وعاوزينه يعدي المنطقة علي سلام علشان قواتنا الجوية تدخل   ابو صلاح وابو سلمي واستاذ عمر ومدحت وباقي الرجالة هيدخلوا كمان شوية   ولازم نكون عاملين استعداداتنا ....... أبو الأندال مش ممكن يهرب مننا المرة دي    صبح صبح ...... التقارير بقي يا زعامة

 يا باشا صباحتمام يا باشة كلها حبة والاعلان الرسمي علي الساعة يمشي وبعديها بقابلك  تحت ه سكر

----------


## bo7a

> يا جماعة المسألة ليست بالأماني والتوقعات المسألة علم ودراسة  
> نحن الآن في موجة صعود هدفها مبدئيا 2.0390 - 2.0458 ومن هناك ممكن الواحد يفكر يالشورت  
> اما الباوند ين فعدم كسره لـــ 248 يدل على قوة ومحاولة العودة لاختراق 248.96 مرة أخرى  
> وللأصحاب التحليل الأساسي نقول الخبر المهم وهو ميزان التجارة الأمريكي والمتوقع سيء وهذا يزيد من فرص صعود الباوند والله أعلى وأعلم  
> ولكم النقاش ولنا الإستماع وجزاكم الله خيرا

 صباح الفل يا برنس الليالي   هدي بس أعصابك وتعالي خد واحد ليمون فريش معايا   واسمحلي أختلف معاك ان لازم مع العلم والدراسة يكون فيه أماني وتوقعات واللي يجمع بينهم جميعا هو الانسان الناجح   وعلى شرط ان محدش هنا بيهزر في أي تحليل .. والناس هنا ما شاء الله محللين بارعين   وكبار المنتدي بيشرفونا وينورونا بارائهم وخبراتهم معانا وعلشان كدا أنا عاوز رأيك دايما   :Smile:   يمكن تلاقي أغلب المشاركات فيها هزار بس تحليلاتنا ودخولنا الصفقات مش هزار   صبح صبح يا برنس

----------


## bo7a

> اخي الكريم لنذهب للتحليل بالنسبة للمجنون لماذا اعتبرت انه صاعد ليخترق مقاومة  لماذا لا نقول انه يحاول التاكد من مصداقية الترند الهابط الذي حدث من نقطة 248.50 وهذا احتمال اكبر  ايضا بالعادة ان جميع المشترين يخرجون من الصفقات الخاسرة ينتظرون عملية اختبار الترند الهابط ويقومون بالخروج من الصفقات  هناك اخي مليون تحيلي ولكنا هنا نحاول ان نضع كلمات بسيطة ونخفف عن راسنا مشاكل السوق ومخدينها بشوية مسخرة  اذا ارتفع لا حولة ولا واذا نزل كما نري الحمد لله المهم الدخول والخروج باساس والباقي علي الله

  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   تسلم ايدك يا حوده ... الله يبارك فيك .... وعاوزينه بس يخترق المنطقة دي   وان شاء الله الي الاهدف على طول وصباحك سكر يا راجل يا سكر

----------


## Mothawee

> صباح العسل يا عسل ( أمانة عليك تقولي اسمك ايه نتشرف بيه )    ان شاء الله انتوا اللي وشكوا زي العسل وأكيد هيكون يوم حافل بالمكاسب باذن الله   وباذن الله عقود كلها كسبانة يا زعيم وندخل نباركلك كمان شوية    صبح صبح

 صبح صبح يابوحه (بأولك إيه ما تمصخهاش كتير شكلك بتسطعبط كتير وعامل نفسك كركر) 
معاك أخوك أحمد الحمادي من الإمارات  
إنشاء الله الله يسمع منك ونبارك للجميع وعقبال نخدمكم بالأفراح  
أنا داخل ب 7 عقود تعزيزية لو ما مشا زي المطلوب راح أعلن الحرب على الفوركس  :Sly:   :006:  
بس الحمد لله كل شي تمام  :015:  ويخليكم لهذا المنتدى المكتمل بوجودكم أنت وجميع الأخوان  وما يصيبك شر  :011:  لا سمح الله  
صبح صبح وسلملي على أولاد حج إسماعيل  :Thumb:

----------


## bo7a

> شباب ما عندكم منشطات للدولار والين  
> نباهم يتحركون شوي

 يا باشا .......إحنا وزعنا الجمبري على الجنود ... ومش أي جمبري دا جمبري ماركة اسماعيلينو   اسأل عنه في الأسواق الانجليزية دلوقتي تلاقي طوابير واقفين عليه من اللي اتعمل فيهم   صباحك فل يا زعيم

----------


## bo7a

> المعركه بدات ياجماعه استعدوا لمعركه الهبوط

 صباحك قشطة يا باشا .......  ان شاء الله دقائق ونسمع طبول الحرب   وبوحه يزلزل أرض المعركة ويكسر كل الدعوم والترندات وعلى الاهداف طيران   صبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

تصحيح بس بانسبة للباوند الدخول شراء من 350 اذا تم الاختراق وفقكم الله

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح ده كلام كبير باين عليه
> عشيتهم (الرجال) اية يا معلم بوحه

 صباح الورد الابيض علي عيونك الحلوين يا استاذ عمر   اتعشوا وفطروا جمبري ومالهم أي حجة دلوقتي .... هو بس يجيلنا المنطقة الزرقا ورجالتنا   هيتعاملوا معاه بأسلوب حضاري جدا وهتشوف بنفسك ان شاء الله   صبح صبح يا زعيم

----------


## Mothawee

الله لا يقول يخترق ال 350 نبغيه ينزل عندنا صديق عنده عقد من 250 مفتوح للحين  
بس كل العملات في وضع تصحييح وإنشاء الله إلى تحت

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح يابوحه (بأولك إيه ما تمصخهاش كتير شكلك بتسطعبط كتير وعامل نفسك كركر) 
> معاك أخوك أحمد الحمادي من الإمارات  
> إنشاء الله الله يسمع منك ونبارك للجميع وعقبال نخدمكم بالأفراح  
> أنا داخل ب 7 عقود تعزيزية لو ما مشا زي المطلوب راح أعلن الحرب على الفوركس   
> بس الحمد لله كل شي تمام  ويخليكم لهذا المنتدى المكتمل بوجودكم أنت وجميع الأخوان وما يصيبك شر  لا سمح الله  
> صبح صبح وسلملي على أولاد حج إسماعيل

 صباح الفل يا عم أحمد .... وان شاء الله يومك زي العسل وكله مكاسب باذن الله   تشرفنا يا زعيم والله  ...  ويارب دايما تكون مبسوط والحرب مش على الفوركس كله على أبو الأندال بس لحد ما يرجع لرشده   صبح صبح يا قمرنا

----------


## Mothawee

الله يسمع منك  
بس شو هي نقاط الدعم والمقاومة للمجنون لأنه أشوفه وضع تصحيحي حاليه ليعاود الهجوم

----------


## bo7a

> تصحيح بس بانسبة للباوند الدخول شراء من 350 اذا تم الاختراق وفقكم الله

 أعتقد يا محمود الشراء مش قبل إختراق مستوي 360  والاغلاق فوقه بشمعة أربع ساعات   قبل كدا صعب وهو عمال يتذبذب ومش قادر يكسر الدعم عند 2.0300    يعني محدش يستعجل عليه

----------


## Mothawee

في حد يتابع قنات بلومبرج يشوف أخينا Bank of Japan (BOJ) Governor Toshihiko Fukui متى راح يتكلم ويرفع من عملت بلاده

----------


## Mothawee

منقول من تحليلا كراون فوركس  *على الرغم من تحقيق الإسترليني لمستويات علوية جديدة في وجه الدولار الأمريكي، إلا أن الإسترليني انخفض في وجه الين، و قد تكون حركة نصحيحية و مؤقتة نتيجة عمليات جني للأرباح عند مستوى 248.50، حيث أن الحركة التصحيحية أكملت ارتداد فيبوناتشي عند 38.2%، و يبدو الآن أن الزوج يحقق المكاسب من جديد. * *245.90* *246.30* *246.50* *246.96* *247.10* *الدعم* *248.99* *248.70* *248.50* *248.10* *247.80* *المقاومة*

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> أعتقد يا محمود الشراء مش قبل إختراق مستوي 360 والاغلاق فوقه بشمعة أربع ساعات   قبل كدا صعب وهو عمال يتذبذب ومش قادر يكسر الدعم عند 2.0300    يعني محدش يستعجل عليه

 تمام يا باشا هو مش قادر يخترق وطلعت روحه بس المشكلة خبر الدولار بخوف

----------


## bo7a

> منقول من تحليلا كراون فوركس  *على الرغم من تحقيق الإسترليني لمستويات علوية جديدة في وجه الدولار الأمريكي، إلا أن الإسترليني انخفض في وجه الين، و قد تكون حركة نصحيحية و مؤقتة نتيجة عمليات جني للأرباح عند مستوى 248.50، حيث أن الحركة التصحيحية أكملت ارتداد فيبوناتشي عند 38.2%، و يبدو الآن أن الزوج يحقق المكاسب من جديد.*   *245.90* *246.30* *246.50* *246.96* *247.10* *الدعم* *248.99* *248.70* *248.50* *248.10* *247.80*  *المقاومة*

 الله يبارك فيك يا غالي .. وتسلم على الكلام الجميل دا   صبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> الله يبارك فيك يا غالي .. وتسلم على الكلام الجميل دا    صبح صبح

 يا باشا اخر صفقة تعزيزية فتحها بس يصير ربحها 100 نقطة اغلقها وخليهن في جيبتك ومستمرين

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> منقول من تحليلا كراون فوركس  *على الرغم من تحقيق الإسترليني لمستويات علوية جديدة في وجه الدولار الأمريكي، إلا أن الإسترليني انخفض في وجه الين، و قد تكون حركة نصحيحية و مؤقتة نتيجة عمليات جني للأرباح عند مستوى 248.50، حيث أن الحركة التصحيحية أكملت ارتداد فيبوناتشي عند 38.2%، و يبدو الآن أن الزوج يحقق المكاسب من جديد.*   *245.90* *246.30* *246.50* *246.96* *247.10* *الدعم* *248.99* *248.70* *248.50* *248.10* *247.80*  *المقاومة*

 يا باشا اخر صفقة تعزيزة فتحتها سكرها علي ربح 100 نقطة ومستمرين

----------


## bo7a

> يا باشا اخر صفقة تعزيزية فتحها بس يصير ربحها 100 نقطة اغلقها وخليهن في جيبتك ومستمرين

 ان شاء الله هيهبط لأهداف كل العقود ومش خايف من صعوده دا ..... بس أنا عاوزه يعدي من 247.50  بس   وهنشوف كل خير وهنا باذن الله بعد كسر النقطة دي ... وهو بينزل بس علي استحياء   بس إحنا معاه ومش مستعجلين علي حاجة والصبر الصبر .. ان شاء الله هيروح للأهداف

----------


## Mothawee

الجنيه الاسترليني دولار: استمر الزوج بكسر نقاط المقاومة الواحدة تلو الأخرى ليصل يوم أمس إلى 2.0364 مؤكداً القوة في اتجاهه الصاعد. المقاومة المقبلة ستكون عند 2.0378 و المتوقع اختبارها اليوم. و لاننسى إمكانية التصحيح إلى 2.0200 و اختبار الدعم اليومي عند 2.0187. نطاق التداول المتوقع هو بين 2.0187 و 2.0378.   الله يساعدنه ويثبتنا على ما نحن عليه الصبر الصبر يا أخوان كل الأوضاع تبشر بالخير وإنشاء الله الخبر إيجابي للدولار يكفي بيكمل شهر ويكمل في جني الخسائر و يالله عاوزيين 400 نقطة لكل عمله قولووو آآآآميييين

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> ان شاء الله هيهبط لأهداف كل العقود ومش خايف من صعوده دا ..... بس أنا عاوزه يعدي من 247.50 بس   وهنشوف كل خير وهنا باذن الله بعد كسر النقطة دي ... وهو بينزل بس علي استحياء    بس إحنا معاه ومش مستعجلين علي حاجة والصبر الصبر .. ان شاء الله هيروح للأهداف

 معلش يا باشا الحكي مش الك بس انا صار عندي عمي الوان الحكي الي الاخ مياثوي لانه متابع معاي في موضوع التوصيا واحنا ما بنخفش يا باشا ونحو الهدف

----------


## Mothawee

> يا باشا اخر صفقة تعزيزة فتحتها سكرها علي ربح 100 نقطة ومستمرين

 ودي أسكرها بس حاب أغامر شويه بإذن الله اليوم راح نسكر كل عقودنا على أرباح جميله

----------


## bo7a

> الجنيه الاسترليني دولار: استمر الزوج بكسر نقاط المقاومة الواحدة تلو الأخرى ليصل يوم أمس إلى 2.0364 مؤكداً القوة في اتجاهه الصاعد. المقاومة المقبلة ستكون عند 2.0378 و المتوقع اختبارها اليوم. و لاننسى إمكانية التصحيح إلى 2.0200 و اختبار الدعم اليومي عند 2.0187. نطاق التداول المتوقع هو بين 2.0187 و 2.0378.   الله يساعدنه ويثبتنا على ما نحن عليه الصبر الصبر يا أخوان كل الأوضاع تبشر بالخير وإنشاء الله الخبر إيجابي للدولار يكفي بيكمل شهر ويكمل في جني الخسائر و يالله عاوزيين 400 نقطة لكل عمله قولووو آآآآميييين

 باذن الله أنا بتوقع انه يصل لها قبل نهاية الاسبوع لأنه لو فشل في كسر 2.0360 يبقي هينزل نزول كبير   اللي عامل شورت عليه ما يستعجلش ويصبر وكدا كدا نازل باذن الله مع أي خبر قوي للدولار   صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

شوف  باذن الله أنا بتوقع انه يصل لها قبل نهاية الاسبوع لأنه لو فشل في كسر 2.0360 يبقي هينزل نزول كبير   الله عامل شورت عليه ما يستعجلش ويصبر وكدا كدا نازل باذن الله مع أي خبر قوي للدولار  
صبح

----------


## bo7a

> معلش يا باشا الحكي مش الك بس انا صار عندي عمي الوان الحكي الي الاخ مياثوي لانه متابع معاي في موضوع التوصيا واحنا ما بنخفش يا باشا ونحو الهدف

  :Drive1:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Drive1:

----------


## Mothawee

الله يسمع منك  
محد يقدر يسوي هك على اي مكان وينزل بيانات تقوي الدولار يعني إشاعه  
لمصلحه الجميييع  :Regular Smile:  هاهاهاهاااا

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

بوحا باشا هو بدو ينزل بس تبعين سنغافورة محرجين انه ما قدرو يرفعوه والقرموطي نازللهم علي الساحة

----------


## Mothawee

هي والله لسه مكلم صاحبي هناك يقولي أنهم ينتظرو الريس بتعا البنك المركزي يصرح بحاجه كويسة عن الين ويتوقعون نتايج حلوة يقول الأوضاع متكهربه عندهم 
ننتظر خبر الدولار الساعة 4 وإنشاء الله إيجابي

----------


## Mothawee

أنلطف الجو شوي نعطيكم بعض مسميات الأزواج  
Fiber - *EUR/USD*  *Geppy - GBP/JPY المجنون* *Chunnel - EUR/GBP*
Made in - USD/JPY 
Matie - USD/AUD
Nazgul - NZD/USD 
وأخيراً الزعيم 
Cable - GBP/USD

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> أنلطف الجو شوي نعطيكم بعض مسميات الأزواج  
> Fiber - *EUR/USD*  *Geppy - GBP/JPY المجنون* *Chunnel - EUR/GBP*
> Made in - USD/JPY 
> Matie - USD/AUD
> Nazgul - NZD/USD 
> وأخيراً الزعيم 
> Cable - GBP/USD

 ايه الي بيحصل ده ايه الي انا شايفه ده  مولعة مولعة

----------


## bo7a

> بوحا باشا هو بدو ينزل بس تبعين سنغافورة محرجين انه ما قدرو يرفعوه والقرموطي نازللهم علي الساحة

 نستناه بقي عند 2.0200  وبعدها  2.0125  ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> أنلطف الجو شوي نعطيكم بعض مسميات الأزواج  
> Fiber - *EUR/USD*  *Geppy - GBP/JPY المجنون* *Chunnel - EUR/GBP*
> Made in - USD/JPY 
> Matie - USD/AUD
> Nazgul - NZD/USD 
> وأخيراً الزعيم 
> Cable - GBP/USD

 ربنا يباركلك فيهم وتعيش وتجوزهم كلهم يا باشا   :012:   بس الزعيم هو ال Geppy  وبلاش تعدي علي حقوق الاخرين أحسن لو زعل هيخسرنا كتير   :012:   صباحك سكر

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

بص شوف علي التخبيص

----------


## phoenix

صبح صبح عالمعلمين أنا حبيت أصبح وأتشكر الأخ دبي على الشارتات بتاعتو ، حاجة لزيزة خالص عندنا متل بيقول العين بتاكل ( جمبري)

----------


## ابوتركي الثبيتي

> ربنا يباركلك فيهم وتعيش وتجوزهم كلهم يا باشا   بس الزعيم هو ال Geppy وبلاش تعدي علي حقوق الاخرين أحسن لو زعل هيخسرنا كتير    صباحك سكر

 صبح صبح صباحك عسل ياعســـــ يابوحه  ــــــــــل  حبيت اسلم عليك وفقك الله

----------


## bo7a

> بص شوف علي التخبيص

 ما شاء الله ...... تسلم ايدك يا محمود   وباذن الله نظرة موفقة وبوسلي المؤشر بتاعك لو كملت وهبط فعلا   ما شاء الله يا محمود انت مجهودك متميز الله يبارك فيك يا قمر ويخليك لينا   صبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> صبح صبح عالمعلمين أنا حبيت أصبح وأتشكر الأخ دبي على الشارتات بتاعتو ، حاجة لزيزة خالص عندنا متل بيقول العين بتاكل ( جمبري)

 يا باشا العين الي بتوكل عشان هيك الشارت الحلو بمتع العين صبح يا باشا وبشوفك عند 241 ان شا الله

----------


## Mothawee

> نستناه بقي عند 2.0200 وبعدها 2.0125 ان شاء الله

  
إنشاء الله  الله يسمع منك أنا حاسس إنه ناوي ينزل   :Thmbdn: تحت  :Thmbdn: تحت  :Thmbdn: تحت

----------


## Mothawee

> ايه الي بيحصل ده ايه الي انا شايفه ده  مولعة مولعة

 بنعمل أيه بنستنه الأخبار والفاضي بيعمل آضي ماعلش معرفش للأمثال المصريه با يا بوووووحة كمل عني تعبت معرفش أكمل

----------


## Mothawee

> يا باشا العين الي بتوكل عشان هيك الشارت الحلو بمتع العين صبح يا باشا وبشوفك عند 241 ان شا الله

 أنا صارلي يومين جالس تحت عند 240 إذا محد بيجي أطلع إشوي 241 ولا أستنى في مكاني  
أنا في إنتضاركم وإنشاء الله تجون عندي وأضيفكم  :Coffee:

----------


## bo7a

> بنعمل أيه بنستنه الأخبار والفاضي بيعمل آضي ماعلش معرفش للأمثال المصريه با يا بوووووحة كمل عني تعبت معرفش أكمل

 ههههههههههههههه  انت عامل الواجب وزيادة يا باشا وبتعرف مصري أكتر مني   ما شاء الله .. قلتلي انت مواليد ايه .. شكلك من حدائق القبة أو شبرا الخيمة أو الهرم   لا لا  لا انت أكيد مصري ......... يبقي انت أكيد المصري المصررررررري  ( الله يرحمك يا لطيفة )   صبح صبح

----------


## Mothawee

> ههههههههههههههه انت عامل الواجب وزيادة يا باشا وبتعرف مصري أكتر مني   ما شاء الله .. قلتلي انت مواليد ايه .. شكلك من حدائق القبة أو شبرا الخيمة أو الهرم   لا لا لا انت أكيد مصري ......... يبقي انت أكيد المصري المصررررررري ( الله يرحمك يا لطيفة )    صبح صبح

 هاهههاااااااا صبح صبح  
هو أخوانه المصريين خلو لنا حاقه دحنه مئابلينهم 24 ساعه في الأهوة  :013:  معليش الصراحه دلوأتي تضربلك حقر سلوم على الطاير وأتمخمخ كويس للصفقات بأولك أيه 
إيه رأيك في EUR/USD  مش حينزل هو كمان مهم أخوات هو المجنون.

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> ما شاء الله ...... تسلم ايدك يا محمود   وباذن الله نظرة موفقة وبوسلي المؤشر بتاعك لو كملت وهبط فعلا   ما شاء الله يا محمود انت مجهودك متميز الله يبارك فيك يا قمر ويخليك لينا    صبح صبح

 والله يا باشا من بعض ما عندكم وان شا الله التوفيق للجميع حبايبنا انتو والله لا يحرمنا من بعض

----------


## bo7a

> هاهههاااااااا صبح صبح  
> هو أخوانه المصريين خلو لنا حاقه دحنه مئابلينهم 24 ساعه في الأهوة  معليش الصراحه دلوأتي تضربلك حقر سلوم على الطاير وأتمخمخ كويس للصفقات بأولك أيه 
> إيه رأيك في EUR/USD مش حينزل هو كمان مهم أخوات هو المجنون.

 احنا بنتعلم منكم يا باشا .... انتوا الاساتذة واحنا الطلبة   والله مش متابعه خالص يا ابو حميد وكفاية علينا واحد مجنون مبهدلنا في المستشفيات معاه   صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> والله يا باشا من بعض ما عندكم وان شا الله التوفيق للجميع حبايبنا انتو والله لا يحرمنا من بعض

 ربنا يديم المعروف والمحبة بين الجميع وبالتوفيق يا حنف ان شاء الله

----------


## forex147

صبح صبح على الناس الحلوة وان  شاء الله يوم سعيد على الكل

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح على الناس الحلوة وان  شاء الله يوم سعيد على الكل

 صباحك قشطة يا ريس ..... ويوم زي الفل عليك وعلي الجميع ان شاء الله   صبح صبح

----------


## Mothawee

> احنا بنتعلم منكم يا باشا .... انتوا الاساتذة واحنا الطلبة   والله مش متابعه خالص يا ابو حميد وكفاية علينا واحد مجنون مبهدلنا في المستشفيات معاه    صبح صبح

 صبح صبح  
نتألش كده يا بوحه دنتو الخير والبركه  
معلش ياخوية أنا شغال على الكل عندي 7 عقود بيع والله يستر

----------


## fxaqaba

ايه الاخبار- يا جماعة....؟؟؟؟؟
 انا كنت رايح رحلة سفاري

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح  
> نتألش كده يا بوحه دنتو الخير والبركه  
> معلش ياخوية أنا شغال على الكل عندي 7 عقود بيع والله يستر

 ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله والكل كسبان باذن الله بس قول ياااااارب

----------


## bo7a

> ايه الاخبار- يا جماعة....؟؟؟؟؟
> انا كنت رايح رحلة سفاري

 لا لا أنا زعلان بجد   أنا وابو صلاح بندور عليك من امبارح علشان انت اللي معاك صورة السلاح الجديد   صباحك فل يا حماده باشا ..... طلعلهم السلاح الجديد علشان ندخل نضرب على طول   صبح صبح

----------


## dr_mamy2006

صباح الخميس على الشباب اللى منورين الحفلة اليوم
اه الجديد انهاردة واخبار الندل اه بوحه
تحياتى

----------


## Mothawee

علامات الهبوط بدأت على ال الإسترليني

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله والكل كسبان باذن الله بس قول ياااااارب

 عمي قول يا رب سيدي قول يا رب

----------


## Mothawee

> ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله والكل كسبان باذن الله بس قول ياااااارب

   يااااااااااااااااااااررررررررررررربببببببببببببببب  بببببببب

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الخميس على الشباب اللى منورين الحفلة اليوم
> اه الجديد انهاردة واخبار الندل اه بوحه
> تحياتى

 صباحك نادي ..... يا طيب يا هادي   أخبارك ايه يا دكتور ... الحمد لله والحفلة منورة بيك وبالناس الطيبين اللي معانا   ضرب النار هيبدأ بعد الساعة  4  ان شاء الله نشوف بس الإغلاق ونعرف هو ناوي علي ايه   وكل خير باذن الله يا زعيم صبح صبح

----------


## m.salah

> صبح صبح يا ابو صلاح   حماده شكله وراهم السلاح من غير ما يعرفنا .... ادخل يا ابو صلاح على طول أنا هابعت القوات دلوقتي    وهنقلبها ضلمة على الانجليز

 شوف يامعلم بوحه انا طهقت من ابو الاندال لاسياسه نافعه ولا عمليات عسكريه علشان كده اتصلت بالكبير قوي قوي قوي هو وحده بعد الله اللي هاينزل ابو الاندال

----------


## forex147

خير اللهم اجعله خير
لاحظ ادنى سعر للاربع شمعات على الساعه

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> صباح الخميس على الشباب اللى منورين الحفلة اليوم
> اه الجديد انهاردة واخبار الندل اه بوحه
> تحياتى

  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> خير اللهم اجعله خير
> لاحظ ادنى سعر للاربع شمعات على الساعه

 مين الي بهذر من ورا الباب الخشب  صباحه سكر اصبر جاييك بصورة للقمر الصاناعي

----------


## bo7a

> شوف يامعلم بوحه انا طهقت من ابو الاندال لاسياسه نافعه ولا عمليات عسكريه علشان كده اتصلت بالكبير قوي قوي قوي هو وحده بعد الله اللي هاينزل ابو الاندال

 يا نهار ابيض يا ابو صلاح   :Ohmy:  إحنا نقدر على مرتب الراجل دا   :Ohmy:   بس لو هيعمل العملية ويجاملك فيها يعني قرديحي من غير فلوس يبقي كتر خيره وإحنا مستعدين   :012:   وما يجيبها الا رجالها يا ابو صلاح وانت سيد الرجالة يا معلم   توكل على الله بس لما يتقبض عليك انت ما تعرفنيش ولا عمرك شفتني   :Nono:

----------


## forex147

صباحك قشطة بعسل 
في حفلة حتبدأ اليوم والله اعلم  وهذا تحضير لها

----------


## bo7a

> خير اللهم اجعله خير
> لاحظ ادنى سعر للاربع شمعات على الساعه

  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

نشوف شوية

----------


## forex147

تلميذك الصغير  ياباشا
بس ركز على المثلث على الديلي خاصة مع خبر تثبيت الفايده

----------


## forex147

يكسر مع الترند ولا عكسه

----------


## Mothawee

الحفله بدت ممكن أسبريين يا بووحه

----------


## bo7a

> نشوف شوية

 ان شاء الله التخبيص دا يكون حقيقي وتسلم ايدك يا محمود   حاسس انه بعد الدلع اللي بيعمله دا هينفجر كتير لتحت ان شاء الله   وأنا شايف دايفرجنس قوي على الدايلي مع التشبع

----------


## Mothawee

الحركة على ويين فوق ولا تحت

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> ان شاء الله التخبيص دا يكون حقيقي وتسلم ايدك يا محمود   حاسس انه بعد الدلع اللي بيعمله دا هينفجر كتير لتحت ان شاء الله    وأنا شايف دايفرجنس قوي على الدايلي مع التشبع

 يا باشا تخبيص بس بالعقل وان شا الله زي ما صدق معي في اللونق يصدق في الشورت

----------


## m.salah

> يا نهار ابيض يا ابو صلاح  إحنا نقدر على مرتب الراجل دا   بس لو هيعمل العملية ويجاملك فيها يعني قرديحي من غير فلوس يبقي كتر خيره وإحنا مستعدين   وما يجيبها الا رجالها يا ابو صلاح وانت سيد الرجالة يا معلم    توكل على الله بس لما يتقبض عليك انت ما تعرفنيش ولا عمرك شفتني

 عيب يامعلم بوحه هو الكبير محتاج فلوس وبعدين هايتقبض عليا انا ليه هو الموضوع بأسمي :012:

----------


## bo7a

> يكسر مع الترند ولا عكسه

 شوف يا ريس حسني  :012:   لو فضل ملتزم بالنموذج دا واخترق المستويات دي يبقي هنشوف 243.00 ان شاء الله   ومن وجهة نظري أصعب دعم يقابله عند الخط الأصفر لو اخترقه يبقي ناوي علي هبوط شديد   وقولي رأيك يا زعامة

----------


## bo7a

> يا باشا تخبيص بس بالعقل وان شا الله زي ما صدق معي في اللونق يصدق في الشورت

 أنا ثقتي في صاحب المؤشر تعطيني الثقة الكبيرة في المؤشر نفسه   ان شاء الله يصدق يا غالي وان شاء الله تبقي حفلة زي بتاع اول امبارح وكله كسبان   صبح

----------


## bo7a

> عيب يامعلم بوحه هو الكبير محتاج فلوس وبعدين هايتقبض عليا انا ليه هو الموضوع بأسمي

 اذا كان كدا ماشي .... وأنا كمان مالي هو المنتدي بتاعي   :012:

----------


## forex147

بدأت الحفلة 
الله كريم

----------


## bo7a

> بدأت الحفلة 
> الله كريم

 لسه شوية يا ريسنا .. تمهل وراقب الشارت كويس

----------


## forex147

الله كريم
248 دعم قوي ونشوف الكسر ان شاء الله
وبالاش من حسني ياكابتن خليه في القبه

----------


## Mothawee

بدات الحفلة يا شباب

----------


## forex147

اتفرج على قريبه الين والباوند دولار شوف الحفله هناك

----------


## bo7a

> والله يا استاذ عمر وجهة نظري واحتمال كبير تكون غلط ..... اني شايف هبوطه ل 2.0280 وبعدين 2.0200 ان شاء الله   واذا كسرها هتبقي فرصة جميلة للي يحب يشتغل على الزوج دا فرصة ذهبية    لا ... دي فرصة بسمسم

 متابع يا استاذ عمر ولا لا ؟؟

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

هو ضايله 2.0300 وبعديها ايقي قبلني يا باشا

----------


## Mothawee

شو صار في الحفلة في كبسه ولا حاجه ولا إنلغت

----------


## bo7a

> هو ضايله 2.0300 وبعديها ايقي قبلني يا باشا

 والله يا حوده أنا شايف بعد ما كسر الدايلي بايفوت بشمعة اربع ساعات وبيعيد اختبارها الان   هياخد كف أمريكاني ينزله سابع ارض ...  بس هو يكسر 2.0280  وبعدها على تحت على طول

----------


## bo7a

> شو صار في الحفلة في كبسه ولا حاجه ولا إنلغت

 مفيش حفلات عندنا بتتلغي .... 24  ساعة حفلات .. وخدمة ليلية كمان   وصبح صبح

----------


## forex147

الين دولار لازم ينزل علشان يسحب ابو الانذال معاه

----------


## phoenix

> اتفرج على قريبه الين والباوند دولار شوف الحفله هناك

 ملعوبة

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

اششششششششششششششششششش

----------


## bo7a

> الين دولار لازم ينزل علشان يسحب ابو الانذال معاه

 رايح يختبر الترند المكسور وأعتقد انه هيرتد باذن الله   النقطة دي جميلة بشكل مش ممكن يعني   الترند الدايلي المكسور + الترند الهابط على الاربع ساعات + مستوي فايبو 61.8 + المونثلي بايفوت + قمة 122.50 + موفينج 55   يعني هياخد علقة سخنة ان شاء الله ونازل على تحت على طول وصبح صبح

----------


## Mothawee

مبروك كسر نقطة 2.0280 وإلى الأسف إنشاء الله 500 نقطة

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

خلاص خلاص

----------


## bo7a

> اششششششششششششششششششش

 أهم من الفن ..... الإتقان في الفن    :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> أهم من الفن ..... الإتقان في الفن

 معلش يا باشا اصلي غاوي مؤشرات وصبحك سكر

----------


## forex147

عسل كسر الفيبو 61 يبقى مشكله
ملعوبه صح ياكابتن

----------


## Mothawee

شباب مو جنه نسينا المجنون شو أخبارة

----------


## bo7a

> معلش يا باشا اصلي غاوي مؤشرات وصبحك سكر

 خد راحتك ع الاخر يا حاج .... كله بيفيد وبينفع والمهم اننا كسبانين في الاخر ان شاء الله   صبح

----------


## bo7a

> عسل كسر الفيبو 61 يبقى مشكله
> ملعوبه صح ياكابتن

 لا ان شاء الله مش هيكسرها وهيرتد من هنا يا قمر

----------


## forex147

الدعم للباوند دولار على 2.0195
الله كريم

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

سكوت نحصور

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> شباب مو جنه نسينا المجنون شو أخبارة

 كله جييه دوروه يا باشا وصبح صبح

----------


## Mothawee

الإسترليني مقابل الدولار راح ينزل لكم إنشاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> الإسترليني مقابل الدولار راح ينزل لكم إنشاء الله

 هو خلاص ان شاء الله سيهبط قريبا .. بس نتأكد بنسبة كبيرة اذا كسر الترند مرة أخري

----------


## Mothawee

مبروك كسر الترند للمرة الثانية

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> اخي الكريم انت شفت الباوند بكل القوة التي كان بها خلال اليومين السابقين لم يستطع كسر مقاومة 350 وارتد ويبقي لنا ان شا الله التاكد من دخول الشورت اقفاله فقط تحت نقطة 300 ان شا الله وبهيك فعلا رسميا انتهي الباوند وان شا الله نتوقع صعود الدولار خلال هذا اليوم

 بدي اسمع احلا صدي صوت واحلي نغمة رنين اوعي تنساني

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> اشششش لا تقول لحده بعته 2.0350 اصبر شوي جيبلك معي هدية

 كله يغمض عنيه ويصغرها  صباحه قشطة

----------


## Mothawee

أنا كمان بعته  
أنا بايع كل حاجه النهرده  
7 عقود بيييع الله كرييييييييييم

----------


## Mothawee

> بدي اسمع احلا صدي صوت واحلي نغمة رنين اوعي تنساني

 يا خوووي الكبير كبيير 
لاكن هل هذا النزول سوف يكون نزول تصحيحي للصعود مرة أخرى إلى 2.0375 أم إن هنه يجب كسر 2.0200 ليواصل نزوله والمتوقع إلى كم يوصل

----------


## Mothawee

شو فو أخبار بكره شكله الدولار رايح فووووق 
طبعاً بعد الساعة 3.30 بتوقيت الإمارات  *Jul 13*12:30United StatesExport Price Index (MoM) (Jun) *!!*0.3%0.1%
12:30United StatesImport Price Index (MoM) (Jun) *!!*0.6%0.9%
12:30United StatesImport Price Index (YoY) (Jun) *!!*1.1%
12:30United StatesRetail Sales (MoM) *!!!*0.3%1.4%
12:30United StatesRetail Sales ex Autos (MoM) (Jun) *!!!*0.3%0.8%
14:00United StatesBusiness Inventories (May) *!*0.4%0.4%
14:00United StatesReuters/Michigan Consumer Sentiment Index (Jul) *!*85.585.3

----------


## forex147

> شو فو أخبار بكره شكله الدولار رايح فووووق 
> طبعاً بعد الساعة 3.30 بتوقيت الإمارات  *Jul 13*12:30United StatesExport Price Index (MoM) (Jun) *!!*0.3%0.1%
> 12:30United StatesImport Price Index (MoM) (Jun) *!!*0.6%0.9%
> 12:30United StatesImport Price Index (YoY) (Jun) *!!*1.1%
> 12:30United StatesRetail Sales (MoM) *!!!*0.3%1.4%
> 12:30United StatesRetail Sales ex Autos (MoM) (Jun) *!!!*0.3%0.8%
> 14:00United StatesBusiness Inventories (May) *!*0.4%0.4%
> 14:00United StatesReuters/Michigan Consumer Sentiment Index (Jul) *!*85.585.3

 مشكوووور اخي الكريم
بس احلى شغل لما يكون عندك عقد ربحان او مركز حلو قبل الاخبار بيوم او اثنين
وتقعد تتفرج يايضرب الاستوب الربحان ولا يزيد الربح
غيره ابعد عن الاخبار الا لصاحب المارجن القوي

----------


## fxaqaba

> لا لا أنا زعلان بجد   أنا وابو صلاح بندور عليك من امبارح علشان انت اللي معاك صورة السلاح الجديد   صباحك فل يا حماده باشا ..... طلعلهم السلاح الجديد علشان ندخل نضرب على طول    صبح صبح

 متتهورش يا بوحة.... كلو بوقتو كويس... انتا بس وقت الازمة شاور وشوف السلاح الجديد... السلاح الجديد ده للندل وبس.... اصلك متضمنوش من رجلك دي لرجلك دي  :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

بس وقت فراغ

----------


## fxaqaba

> بس وقت فراغ

 اكيد الخير جاي وكل الخير انشالله... انتا بس اصبر وشوف رياضة الباراشوت...  :Present:  :Present:  :Present:  :Present:  :Present:

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح  
الوضع مستتب إلى الآن ما في أي إختراقات للقانون ننتظر ونعلق جميع الصفقات حتى تحقق الأهداف عاجلاً أم آجلاً ودلوقتي خلونه نشوف مصالحنه ونرجعلكم آخر الليل

----------


## bo7a

> مبروك كسر الترند للمرة الثانية

 ارتد منه يا باشا .. وما اخترقوش حتي   صبح

----------


## bo7a

> متتهورش يا بوحة.... كلو بوقتو كويس... انتا بس وقت الازمة شاور وشوف السلاح الجديد... السلاح الجديد ده للندل وبس.... اصلك متضمنوش من رجلك دي لرجلك دي

 طلع السلاح يا حماده علشان نخلص ... الواحد اعصابه هتتلف منه   :Nono:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

يا باشا الواحد اعصابه راحت

----------


## fxaqaba

> طلع السلاح يا حماده علشان نخلص ... الواحد اعصابه هتتلف منه

 استننوني لما اتعشى.... عاوز اكل وزة بس من غير فوار لحسن تنفخ معدتى وتبقى ليله طين... وبعد العشا انشالله حنقرر انطلع السلاح وللا نستنى بكرة الصبح   :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:

----------


## fxaqaba

بس قبل العشا ادوني سعر الندل مع التشارت لاني بالشغل معنديش عدة الفوركس بتاعتي

----------


## fxaqaba

رح ارسل البينات اللي بتدولي اياها للقمر الصناعي بتاع بوحة وهوه اللي يقرر يشغل السلاح وللا لا

----------


## fxaqaba

فصل الكبسولة الام للقمر الصناعي بوحة fdggfh  استعدادا لاستقبال المعلومات الخاصة بمواقع الندل

----------


## aboali

احنا فى حاله تذبذ شديده جداااااااااا
بس نقول يا رب

----------


## bo7a

> فصل الكبسولة الام للقمر الصناعي بوحة fdggfh  استعدادا لاستقبال المعلومات الخاصة بمواقع الندل

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  أيوه كدا يا معلمة ... ودلوقتي أبو سلمي يدخل يقولنا أخر النباء والتقرير الخاص بأبو الأندال   ونهجم على المواقع ..... حبيبي يا حماده صبح صبح

----------


## fxaqaba

المعلم بوحة اثناء ارتداد البزة الفضائية تحسبا لاي هجوم طارئ من قوات الندل

----------


## bo7a

> احنا فى حاله تذبذ شديده جداااااااااا
> بس نقول يا رب

 يارب يا ابو علي   الوضع لحد الان في حدود المعقول .... أكتر من كدا مش هيبقي فيه سيطرة وممكن نشوف أرقام غريبة   بس أنا بقول انه بيلفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة والهبوط هيكون من هنا   مساء الفل علي عيونك يا قمر

----------


## aboali

> استننوني لما اتعشى.... عاوز اكل وزة بس من غير فوار لحسن تنفخ معدتى وتبقى ليله طين... وبعد العشا انشالله حنقرر انطلع السلاح وللا نستنى بكرة الصبح

 يا عم الحاج خلص  الان الحرب خدعه احنا لسه هنستنا للبكره وبالنسبه للعشاء والوزه وكده الواجب ده عند بوحه طبعا     :Yikes3:  علشان احنا هنا ضيوف عنده وهو كريم جدا بس عيبه انه مصاحب ابو الاندال    :Icon26:

----------


## aboali

> يارب يا ابو علي   الوضع لحد الان في حدود المعقول .... أكتر من كدا مش هيبقي فيه سيطرة وممكن نشوف أرقام غريبة   بس أنا بقول انه بيلفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة والهبوط هيكون من هنا    مساء الفل علي عيونك يا قمر

    اهو انت اللى 60 قمر ما انا قولتك كلم صاحبك بتاع سينغافوره وقوله عاوزين الباوند يبقلا سعر ين واحد وخلص الموضوع ده بقى

----------


## fxaqaba

رصد اول مجموعة من قوات الندل تتعكسر على الحدود... ويعتقد انها تقوم بالمناورة ولا نية للهجوم

----------


## bo7a

> المعلم بوحة اثناء ارتداد البزة الفضائية تحسبا لاي هجوم طارئ من قوات الندل

 كدا . مااااااااااشي يا حماده .... والبزة دي واسعة عليا أوي ومش هاركب بقي غير لما يجيبوا بزة أصغر   أنا مصمم على بزة أصغر من كدا ومش هتحرك غير لما يجيبوها

----------


## aboali

مع انى شايف يا بوحه شمعه الديلى  
عاوزه تشنق الراجل
وتبقى شمعه راجل مخنوق

----------


## bo7a

> يا عم الحاج خلص الان الحرب خدعه احنا لسه هنستنا للبكره وبالنسبه للعشاء والوزه وكده الواجب ده عند بوحه طبعا  علشان احنا هنا ضيوف عنده وهو كريم جدا بس عيبه انه مصاحب ابو الاندال

 بتدبسني يعني في العشاء .  :012: ... طيب بس ناخد منه  100  نقطة وأنا أعملك معاكوا واجب تمام التمام   دا احنا نتشرف والله يا ابو علي بس انت انويها

----------


## fxaqaba

انا طلبت تقرير عن سعر الندل ومحدش جاوبني... انا في الشغل ومعنديش عدة الفوركس... عاوز تقرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## bo7a

> مع انى شايف يا بوحه شمعه الديلى 
> عاوزه تشنق الراجل
> وتبقى شمعه راجل مخنوق

 تمام يا ابو علي أنا عيني عليها طالما فيه تذبذب كدا النهاردا يبقي لا هينزل ولا هيطلع كتير لحد الاغلاق   بس الشمعة اللي هتكون أقوي لو السعر قفل في نفس المستويات دي نهاية الاسبوع   شمعة الويكلي هامر بنت ناس يعني ....  مع الدايفرجنس يبقي هنشوف اسبوع نار   والله أنا شايف إحتمالات الهبوط كتيرة جدا .... رغم ان الترند صاعد بس ربنا يسهل

----------


## forex147

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
وز وبط والحج بن لادن واقمار صناعيه في حد راح يغنى ظلموه

----------


## bo7a

> انا طلبت تقرير عن سعر الندل ومحدش جاوبني... انا في الشغل ومعنديش عدة الفوركس... عاوز تقرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير

 صبح صبح أحلي شارت للمعلم حماده

----------


## bo7a

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> وز وبط والحج بن لادن واقمار صناعيه في حد راح يغنى ظلموه

 الانجليز هيغنوها النهاردا على روح الفتي المدلل " مستر باوند "

----------


## fxaqaba

> شمعة الويكلي هامر بنت ناس يعني .... مع الدايفرجنس يبقي هنشوف اسبوع نار

 بلاش تنؤ علينا يا معلم بوحة............. داري على شمعتك تقيد

----------


## bo7a

> بلاش تنؤ علينا يا معلم بوحة............. داري على شمعتك تقيد

 البخور يا بت يا نسمة بسرعة قبل ما حد يرزعنا عين تبقي ماروبوزو

----------


## forex147

> البخور يا بت يا نسمة بسرعة قبل ما حد يرزعنا عين تبقي ماروبوزو

 ماربوزو بوكس احمر
خلينا نمخمخ   :013:

----------


## bo7a

> ماربوزو بوكس احمر
> خلينا نمخمخ

 لو عرفت تاخدها منه بقي  :012:

----------


## forex147

دايما جاهز ياعسل
ملعوبه

----------


## fxaqaba

حد يتفق معي انو ترانجل على الندل

----------


## bo7a

> حد يتفق معي انو ترانجل على الندل

 تسلملي ايدك يا حماده .......  وهو كسر الترند الصاعد على الفريمات الصغيرة   بس هو يعدي من 248.10  بس وهتلاقي الصاروخ انضرب يسمع لندن كلها   لو قابلت حد داخل لونج ابعتهولي ..... ويشوف بس القمر الصناعي والبزة هتلاقيها خرج على طول   مساء القشطة يا حماده

----------


## m.salah

> تسلملي ايدك يا حماده ....... وهو كسر الترند الصاعد على الفريمات الصغيرة   بس هو يعدي من 248.10 بس وهتلاقي الصاروخ انضرب يسمع لندن كلها   لو قابلت حد داخل لونج ابعتهولي ..... ويشوف بس القمر الصناعي والبزة هتلاقيها خرج على طول    مساء القشطة يا حماده

 وصلتني معلومات استخباراتيه بان الراجل الكبير قوي قوي هاينفذ اول عملياته كمان ساعه بتفجير كل الترندات الصاعده اصلها بتفكره بالابراج  :013:  :Icon3:  :Icon3:

----------


## bo7a

> وصلتني معلومات استخباراتيه بان الراجل الكبير قوي قوي هاينفذ اول عملياته كمان ساعه بتفجير كل الترندات الصاعده اصلها بتفكره بالابراج

 صح يا ابو صلاح .. أنا عمال أتصل بيه يقولي غير متاح هو انت وصلته الكهف بتاعه ولا ايه ؟؟   تعرف لو عملها هابنيله برج كامل ونشطبه ونخليه يهده في الاخر حلاوة ما كسر الترندات   :012:   دا راجل كبرة ولازم نكرمه أخر كرم وانت عارف هو مدمن أبراج وهنحققله كل أمانيه

----------


## osamajamal

على اليومي نجد أن خط القناة العلوي (عند 249 تقريبا) قد صد السعر لينهي رحلة صعوده ، كذلك الشمعة هي هامر ، وبالتالي فإن السقوط الكبير قد آذن بالاقتراب ، ولكن الكونفيرميشن يكون بشمعة إغلاق الغد و التي نأمل أن تكون بيريش قوية . 
الهدف سيكون خط القناة السفلي أي منطقة  245.30 - 245.55 
يعني لديكم 300 نقطة على الأقل  
تحياتي

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح  
صباحكم فل وعنبر 
وصباح الفل على الناس الحلوة  
أخبار المجنووون أييه

----------


## Mothawee

> على اليومي نجد أن خط القناة العلوي (عند 249 تقريبا) قد صد السعر لينهي رحلة صعوده ، كذلك الشمعة هي هامر ، وبالتالي فإن السقوط الكبير قد آذن بالاقتراب ، ولكن الكونفيرميشن يكون بشمعة إغلاق الغد و التي نأمل أن تكون بيريش قوية . 
> الهدف سيكون خط القناة السفلي أي منطقة 245.30 - 245.55 
> يعني لديكم 300 نقطة على الأقل  
> تحياتي

 ربنه يسمع منك أنا بعت كل حاجه عشان هالمجنون ويالله أنام وأنا مرتاح البال  :Yikes3:  الأعصاب بدت تتلف

----------


## bo7a

> على اليومي نجد أن خط القناة العلوي (عند 249 تقريبا) قد صد السعر لينهي رحلة صعوده ، كذلك الشمعة هي هامر ، وبالتالي فإن السقوط الكبير قد آذن بالاقتراب ، ولكن الكونفيرميشن يكون بشمعة إغلاق الغد و التي نأمل أن تكون بيريش قوية . 
> الهدف سيكون خط القناة السفلي أي منطقة 245.30 - 245.55 
> يعني لديكم 300 نقطة على الأقل  
> تحياتي

 حبيب قلبي أسامة باشا ... فينك يا قمر غطسان فين كدا ما حد بيشوفك   حارمنا من أنسك ليه .... هو اللي أخدك مننا إيه   نورتنا بوجودك ووجهة نظرك المحترمة ان شاء الله تكون أخر محطات صعوده ويهبط من هنا   الكل كان منتظر هاي جديد وإغلاق فوق شمعة أمس ولكن كان فيه حوائط صد مانعة للسعر من الصعود   باذن الله يرتد من هنا وعلى أهداف عقودنا وربنا يكرمنا جميعا ان شاء الله   تسلملي عيونك يا اسامة باشا وبالتوفيق لك وللكل يا زعيم

----------


## bo7a

> ربنه يسمع منك أنا بعت كل حاجه عشان هالمجنون ويالله أنام وأنا مرتاح البال  الأعصاب بدت تتلف

 ادخل ارتاح يا معلم واي جديد هبعتلك الواد أرمط يصحيك من النوم ان شاء الله لما يوصل للهدف   وخلي اعصابك حديد وصباحك سكر يا سكر

----------


## Mothawee

> ادخل ارتاح يا معلم واي جديد هبعتلك الواد أرمط يصحيك من النوم ان شاء الله لما يوصل للهدف    وخلي اعصابك حديد وصباحك سكر يا سكر

 صباحك عسل  
أنا مستني الواد أرمط لو في أي حاجة    :Yawn:

----------


## dr_mamy2006

مرحبا شباب الحفلة هتبتدى بعد الواحدة صباحا بتوقيت الهرم
اوعى حد ينام تحياتى للسهرنين معنا

----------


## bo7a

> مرحبا شباب الحفلة هتبتدى بعد الواحدة صباحا بتوقيت الهرم
> اوعى حد ينام تحياتى للسهرنين معنا

 صباح الخير يا دكتور   الليلة عيد باذن الله ...... والكل معزوم في الحفلة وشوية كدا على ما الناس تنام وهاروح بنفسي   أخطفه وأرميه عند 246.50  وتبقي انتوا تكملوا بقي علشان انا تعبان ونفسي انام شوية   :Yawn:   دعواتك يا دكتور

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> على اليومي نجد أن خط القناة العلوي (عند 249 تقريبا) قد صد السعر لينهي رحلة صعوده ، كذلك الشمعة هي هامر ، وبالتالي فإن السقوط الكبير قد آذن بالاقتراب ، ولكن الكونفيرميشن يكون بشمعة إغلاق الغد و التي نأمل أن تكون بيريش قوية . 
> الهدف سيكون خط القناة السفلي أي منطقة 245.30 - 245.55 
> يعني لديكم 300 نقطة على الأقل  
> تحياتي

 الله ينور طريقك بالورود والعمل الصالح  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 
تحياتى :Thumb:

----------


## m.salah

> صح يا ابو صلاح .. أنا عمال أتصل بيه يقولي غير متاح هو انت وصلته الكهف بتاعه ولا ايه ؟؟   تعرف لو عملها هابنيله برج كامل ونشطبه ونخليه يهده في الاخر حلاوة ما كسر الترندات    دا راجل كبرة ولازم نكرمه أخر كرم وانت عارف هو مدمن أبراج وهنحققله كل أمانيه

 كهف ايه يامعلم بوحه ده قبل العمليات بيستخبى في البيت الابيض ده اأمن مكان اتصل عليه على الموبيل الخاص بتاع بوش هايرد عليك  :013:

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> صباح الخير يا دكتور   الليلة عيد باذن الله ...... والكل معزوم في الحفلة وشوية كدا على ما الناس تنام وهاروح بنفسي   أخطفه وأرميه عند 246.50 وتبقي انتوا تكملوا بقي علشان انا تعبان ونفسي انام شوية    دعواتك يا دكتور

 منور ياقمر الليلة للصباح وانا بنفسى هخده من 246.5وارميه فى اقبر بلاعة للمجار
وافتسه لحد مايوصل 242.5 وبعدين افوقه :Thumb:   :Clap:  :Clap:  :Icon31:

----------


## m.salah

> على اليومي نجد أن خط القناة العلوي (عند 249 تقريبا) قد صد السعر لينهي رحلة صعوده ، كذلك الشمعة هي هامر ، وبالتالي فإن السقوط الكبير قد آذن بالاقتراب ، ولكن الكونفيرميشن يكون بشمعة إغلاق الغد و التي نأمل أن تكون بيريش قوية . 
> الهدف سيكون خط القناة السفلي أي منطقة 245.30 - 245.55 
> يعني لديكم 300 نقطة على الأقل  
> تحياتي

 ده كلام مضبوط واللي يؤكد نظرة النزول ان اليورو ين ايضا على قرب من الحد الاعلى للقناه السعريه الاسبوعيه عند 168.95 والدولار ين منذ يومين يعيد اختبار الترند اليومي المكسور
وشمعة الساعه القادمه هي التي ستؤكد الموقف

----------


## سند1

صباح الخير يابشوات  نتكل على الله ونخذه سل نورونا الله ينور على الجميع

----------


## bo7a

> كهف ايه يامعلم بوحه ده قبل العمليات بيستخبى في البيت الابيض ده اأمن مكان اتصل عليه على الموبيل الخاص بتاع بوش هايرد عليك

 خلاص يا ابو صلاح .. انت راجل خبرة في الحاجات دي وتعرف سكك الإرهاب أكتر مني   :012:   صحيح هو بوش  010  ولا  012  ولا 011  ؟

----------


## bo7a

> منور ياقمر الليلة للصباح وانا بنفسى هخده من 246.5وارميه فى اقبر بلاعة للمجار
> وافتسه لحد مايوصل 242.5 وبعدين افوقه

 وهو كذلك يا قمر بس وغلاوة بوحه الصباح عندك تزق بيه شوية لحد 241.50  علشان نعدي علي أخونا جابر في اليمن نصبح عليه   وفي الخليج نرميه علشان ما يقومش تاني

----------


## aboali

تصدق  يا بوحه بك
انا نسيت احنا هدفنا كام

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الخير يابشوات   نتكل على الله ونخذه سل نورونا الله ينور على الجميع

 صباح النور عليك يا قمر   لالالا  ..  مش تاخده سل كدا من غير ما تشارك معانا لازم تدخل معانا الحرب   وتمسك فرقة عسكرية وتطلعوا على الجبهة تحاربوا معانا لحد ما نوصل لهدفنا   انت عارف الانجليز عندهم دلوقتي اسلحة كبيرة ولازم نكون مجهزين نفسنا كويس   نورتنا يا قمر وتوكل على الله وان شاء الله الي الاهداف  (  بس بالتجريبي  )   :012:  وأنا مش مسؤول   صبح صبح يا زعيم

----------


## aboali

هههههههههههه
ونسيت كمان احنا داخلين من كام

----------


## bo7a

> تصدق يا بوحه بك
> انا نسيت احنا هدفنا كام

 أول هدف ان شاء الله يا ابو علي  246.75  وبعدها ربنا يسهل   قولي انت وجهة نظرك ايه يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> هههههههههههه
> ونسيت كمان احنا داخلين من كام

 هههههههههههههه  من  248.05  والهدف  246.75  ان شاء الله   بسرعة يا ابو علي لو ناسي حاجة تانية قبل ما اروح وارجع تاني   :012:

----------


## سند1

> صباح النور عليك يا قمر   لالالا .. مش تاخده سل كدا من غير ما تشارك معانا لازم تدخل معانا الحرب   وتمسك فرقة عسكرية وتطلعوا على الجبهة تحاربوا معانا لحد ما نوصل لهدفنا   انت عارف الانجليز عندهم دلوقتي اسلحة كبيرة ولازم نكون مجهزين نفسنا كويس   نورتنا يا قمر وتوكل على الله وان شاء الله الي الاهداف ( بس بالتجريبي )  وأنا مش مسؤول    صبح صبح يا زعيم

 ياصباح الفل والياسمين  عاوزني فين بالضبط مستعد وعلى خط النار

----------


## حسام الهواري

> وهو كذلك يا قمر بس وغلاوة بوحه الصباح عندك تزق بيه شوية لحد 241.50 علشان نعدي علي أخونا جابر في اليمن نصبح عليه    وفي الخليج نرميه علشان ما يقومش تاني

 لازم نفوقه علشان نتطلعة تانى وهو احنا ورنا الا هو 
ربنا يتقبل دعواتنا  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Clap:

----------


## bo7a

> ياصباح الفل والياسمين    عاوزني فين بالضبط مستعد وعلى خط النار

 صباحك قشطة يا عسل   أنا عاوزك دايما جنبي .... عاوزك تسكن قلبي   شوف يا قمرنا : أول ما يخترق ويعدي من شارع  248.10  تاخد قواتك وتروح علي هناك   علشان ما يحاولش يرجع تاني من الطريق دا وهنصوفلكم وجبة جمبري ماركة اسماعيلينو   الدنيا كلها بتتكلم عليها ...... بس انتوا وشطارتكوا ما يعديش من   248.10   بس لما يخترقها الأول مش تروحوا من دلوقتي وما تخليهوش يعدي   :Ohmy:  أحسن ألطم   ههههههههههههه  صبح صبح

----------


## aboali

> بتدبسني يعني في العشاء . ... طيب بس ناخد منه 100 نقطة وأنا أعملك معاكوا واجب تمام التمام    دا احنا نتشرف والله يا ابو علي بس انت انويها

 هتبقى عشوه ليا و 15 جنيه للغامدى وكده فلوسك ضاعت يا صاحبى خلى العشوه عليا انا بس اشوف 242.00     :Yikes3:  اوكى يا صاحبى

----------


## bo7a

> لازم نفوقه علشان نتطلعة تانى وهو احنا ورنا الا هو 
> ربنا يتقبل دعواتنا

 اهلا اهلا حسام باشا ..... ايه النور دا كله   خلاص يا قمر علشان عيونك نبقي نفوقه تاني علشان ندخل لونج   بس هو يعمل اللي احنا عاوزينه وبعد كدا نظبطه براحتنا   صباحك سكر يا راجل يا سكر وعاوزين نشوف مشاركاتك دايما معانا

----------


## bo7a

> هتبقى عشوه ليا و 15 جنيه للغامدى وكده فلوسك ضاعت يا صاحبى خلى العشوه عليا انا بس اشوف 242.00  اوكى يا صاحبى

 طب ما تكمل جميلك بقي وتدي ال 15  جنية للغامدي بالمرة وليك عليها أوصلهولك  240.00    :012:

----------


## aboali

> طب ما تكمل جميلك بقي وتدي ال 15 جنية للغامدي بالمرة وليك عليها أوصلهولك 240.00

   يعنى انت فاكر انى هسيبه حتى 240.00 يا ابنى انا عند 243.00 يبقى حلو اوى

----------


## bo7a

> يعنى انت فاكر انى هسيبه حتى 240.00 يا ابنى انا عند 243.00 يبقى حلو اوى

 زي الفل وان شاء الله يوصلها يا ابو علي

----------


## phoenix

صبح صبح عالمعلمين وعلى سيدالمعلمين حبيت أنبه على خيانة حصلت ، الي جرى أني دخلت موضوع الأخ جابرعثرات الكرام( من باب الفضول مش أكتر)  وفقست اللواء أبو صلاح بيوئيد عملية اللونج هناك، بقى أيه العبارة هنا شورت وهناك لونج

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح عالمعلمين وعلى سيدالمعلمين حبيت أنبه على خيانة حصلت ، الي جرى أني دخلت موضوع الأخ جابرعثرات الكرام( من باب الفضول مش أكتر) وفقست اللواء أبو صلاح بيوئيد عملية اللونج هناك، بقى أيه العبارة هنا شورت وهناك لونج

 صباح الفل والياسمين ....... علي عيونك يا فيتامين   يظهر ان خبرتك بالحروب قليلة يا ريس ... أبو صلاح فدائي ووطني بارع   والحرب خدعة وياريت تكون فهمت علشان مش عاوز أسيح أكتر من كدا   صبح صبح

----------


## phoenix

يا خوفي يطلع دبل إيجنت

----------


## phoenix

والله يا بوحة مش عاوز أرعب حد بس أنت طلبتني وأنا لبيت يمكن لأني مش عامل عليه أي عملية ( أنا قولتلك من الأول أنا بلكون عالجوز ده ) تكون نظرتي مختلفة شوية بس أنا عايزك تشوف الرابط ده من منتدى الجيران (قبل ما يحذفوه جماعتنا) http://www.moneyexpertsclub.net/forum/showthread.php?t=11845

----------


## m.salah

> صبح صبح عالمعلمين وعلى سيدالمعلمين حبيت أنبه على خيانة حصلت ، الي جرى أني دخلت موضوع الأخ جابرعثرات الكرام( من باب الفضول مش أكتر) وفقست اللواء أبو صلاح بيوئيد عملية اللونج هناك، بقى أيه العبارة هنا شورت وهناك لونج

 فهمت رد المعلم بوحه ولا اسيح انا على فكره انا لا اطلب توصيات من احد ولا ادخل في توصيه الا عن اقتناع تام ولا اندم على ضياع فرصه لم اكن مقتنع بها وشايف انت الشمعه الحاليه دي بداية الحفله يلا مبروك مقدما

----------


## m.salah

ايه رأيك يامعلم بوحه في شمعة ضرب الاستوبات الحاليه انت متخيل شكلها الساعه 4 هايكون ايه

----------


## phoenix

> فهمت رد المعلم بوحه ولا اسيح انا على فكره انا لا اطلب توصيات من احد ولا ادخل في توصيه الا عن اقتناع تام ولا اندم على ضياع فورصه لم اكن مقتنع بها وشايف انت الشمعه الحاليه دي بداية الحفله يلا مبروك مقدما

 حبيبي أبو صلاح تمنياتي لكم بالربح الوفير دائماً على هذا الزوج (وغيره) بالنسبة لي أنا لا أشتغل عليه ولكن موضوعكم جذبني وحسيت أنو عم يصير في شوية تخبيص من بعض الأخوة وعلشان محدش يتكلم عليكو (علينا ) من برا زي ما قال سيد المعلمين أنا بتدخل من فترة لفترة ولكن يبدو أن ملاحظاتي لا تعجب بعض الأخوة لذلك شكلي حقدم استقالة للمعلم بوحة

----------


## m.salah

> حبيبي أبو صلاح تمنياتي لكم بالربح الوفير دائماً على هذا الزوج (وغيره)  بالنسبة لي أنا لا أشتغل عليه ولكن موضوعكم جذبني وحسيت أنو عم يصير في شوية تخبيص من بعض الأخوة وعلشان محدش يتكلم عليكو (علينا ) من برا زي ما قال سيد المعلمين أنا بتدخل من فترة لفترة ولكن يبدو أن ملاحظاتي لا تعجب بعض الأخوة لذلك شكلي حقدم استقالة للمعلم بوحة

 حبيبي مين قال كده واي تخبيص تقصده لو كان قصدك مشاركتي في موضوع الاخ جابر فانا كنت بوصل رساله للناس الداخله شورت واللي حصلهم لخبطه وبلبله من الحوار الداير والرساله هي ان فيه ناس بتتكلم كتير قوي على الفاضي ووقت الجد متلقهاش بدليل اني طلبت توصيه لونج ولم يجاوبني احد 
والتوصيه الصريحه كانت شورت مش لونج
خلاص ياعم اديني سيحت علشتن انت ماتزعلش وتسيبنا  :Inlove:

----------


## phoenix

حبيبنا أبوصلاح أنا مقصدكش خالص أنا بقصد ناس تانية
هيه عارفة نفسها،  بالتوفيق سيادة اللواء

----------


## m.salah

> حبيبنا أبوصلاح أنا مقصدكش خالص أنا بقصد ناس تانية
> هيه عارفة نفسها، بالتوفيق سيادة اللواء

 ماشي ياسيادة المشير سيبك بقى من الناس الوحشه دي وخلينا احنا مع بعض نهزر ونضحك لان ده امر مفيد جدا في الفوركس لان 80% من عوامل النجاح في الفوركس راجع للحاله النفسيه للمضارب  
وصبح صبح ياعم الحاج

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

بدي اسمع احلي نغمة رنين وصباحكم عسل ولا تشوف الرابط ولا مش الرابط الرابط رابطنا والشغل شغلنا واليوم متابعين وراح نشوف اي الروابط يا باشا

----------


## bo7a

> ايه رأيك يامعلم بوحه في شمعة ضرب الاستوبات الحاليه انت متخيل شكلها الساعه 4 هايكون ايه

 أحلي صباح على كل المعلمين وصباح الفل يا ابو صلاح   هحاول ألتقط صور للجرائم اللي هتحصل في الساعات القادمة وسيشهد العالم كله أننا مغول جديد   أو تتار جديد ..... وسنقتحم كل الحصون والقلاع   أبو صلاح  :  أنا في حمايتك   :Cloud9:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> أحلي صباح على كل المعلمين وصباح الفل يا ابو صلاح   هحاول ألتقط صور للجرائم اللي هتحصل في الساعات القادمة وسيشهد العالم كله أننا مغول جديد   أو تتار جديد ..... وسنقتحم كل الحصون والقلاع    أبو صلاح : أنا في حمايتك

 صباحه قشا يا باشا والليلة راح نقلبها ضرب وخبط وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> حبيبي أبو صلاح تمنياتي لكم بالربح الوفير دائماً على هذا الزوج (وغيره)  بالنسبة لي أنا لا أشتغل عليه ولكن موضوعكم جذبني وحسيت أنو عم يصير في شوية تخبيص من بعض الأخوة وعلشان محدش يتكلم عليكو (علينا ) من برا زي ما قال سيد المعلمين أنا بتدخل من فترة لفترة ولكن يبدو أن ملاحظاتي لا تعجب بعض الأخوة لذلك شكلي حقدم استقالة للمعلم بوحة

 صباحك ورد يا فيتامين   ايه الكلام الكبير اللي انت بتقوله دا ... وبعدين أنا بقولكم أهو   اللي هيتكلم جد هخاصمه ... هنا للهزار والتحليل الساخر فقط   :012:   شوف يا فيتامينو باشا . أنا عاوزك تفهم طباعي وانت غلطان انك لحد اليوم ما فهمته   أنا كل عضو في المنتدي فوق راسي وجوا عيوني ورأيه يترفعله قبعة مهما كان مختلف معايا   وطبعا أنا مبسوط إننا نهمك وغيران علينا لأن هي دي الأخوة وانت كلك زوق اصلا يا ابو الفيتامينات   بس الموضوع هنا مش توصيات ...  هنا فريق رائع يتبادل الأراء وبنوصل لنتيجة سوا   وكبار اساتذتنا في المنتدي لهم بصمات معانا وهي اللي بيعطي للموضوع جوهره   يعني النتيجة بتاع عقودنا جماعية وكل واحد مشارك فيها برأيه المحترم   وأنا يا ابو الفيتامينات والله نفسي اللي واخدينه لونج يكسبوا واللي واخدينه شورت يكسبوا   تقولي ازاي بقي اقولك مش عارف .. بس طبعا أنا يهمني ان الكل يبقي كسبان ومحدش يكون زعلان أبدا   ويارب بالتوفيق لنا كلنا .. وما تتعبش نفسك استقالتك مرفوضة وهتنزل الشغل من بكره   :Thmbdn:

----------


## bo7a

> صباحه قشا يا باشا والليلة راح نقلبها ضرب وخبط وصبح صبح

 يا صباح الفل والياسمين علي عيونك يا قمر   ان شاء الله كلها خطوات علي المواقع وحماده يطلع يضرب نار كدا من بعيد علشان الناس تخاف   وبعدها ندخل بقواتنا يا معلمين  صبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

ضرب نار قوي بدنا نكسرها

----------


## bo7a

> ضرب نار قوي بدنا نكسرها

 ان شاء الله نكسرها .. أنا مش عارف هو متبت فوق 248.10  ليه ومش ناوي يوصلها حتي   :Thmbdn:   بس يكسرها بس وان شاء الله هنشوف ليموزين طولها 400  متر  قصدي نقطة

----------


## m.salah

> أحلي صباح على كل المعلمين وصباح الفل يا ابو صلاح   هحاول ألتقط صور للجرائم اللي هتحصل في الساعات القادمة وسيشهد العالم كله أننا مغول جديد   أو تتار جديد ..... وسنقتحم كل الحصون والقلاع    أبو صلاح : أنا في حمايتك

 صباح الفل والجمال على كل الحاضرين والغايبين - صباح المكاسب على كل المعلمين :Inlove:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

شوف يا باشا

----------


## أبومحمود

صباح الأشطة بالعسل   إن شاء الله     أنا رايح أصلي الجمعة   وراجع بعد شوية    وسلمت الشومة والطبنجة للأرموطي  .. وسايبه حفيان  .. خلي بالك  مايزوغش    ..

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح على الناس الحلوة  
حرماً إنشاء الله للجمييع وبارك الله جمعتكم وجعله يوم رزق وراحه بال للجميع  
أخبار المجنون وأخوه أيه

----------


## Mothawee

المجنون شكله ناوي على الشر   *تحرك زوج الإسترليني/الين بشكل كبير هذا الأسبوع، و تداول حول مستوى 249، و يبدو أن مستوى 250 قريب جدا الآن، مع إمكانية تحقيق أهداف أعلى، على الرغم من أن مستوى 249 يشكل مستوى مقاومة رئيسي للزوج، و من الجهة المقابلة يشكل مستوى 248 أول مستوى دعم جيد للزوج.  *

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الفل والجمال على كل الحاضرين والغايبين - صباح المكاسب على كل المعلمين

 صباحك سكر يا ابو صلاح يا غالي ...... وجمعة مباركة علي الجميع ان شاء الله   وبذان الله كلنا كسبانين

----------


## bo7a

> شوف يا باشا

 شايف أهو يا عيوني   ومعاك تماما في كلامك ...... بس هو دلوقتي أصبح يتأرجح بين نقطتين 248.76  و  248.11   وشوف القناة الغبية اللي علي الشارت باللون الأزرق   وصباحك سكر يا محمود باشا

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الأشطة بالعسل إن شاء الله أنا رايح أصلي الجمعة وراجع بعد شوية وسلمت الشومة والطبنجة للأرموطي .. وسايبه حفيان .. خلي بالك مايزوغش ..

 صباح الفل والنرجس يا قمرنا   تقبل الله منا ومنكم .... وأرمط مش هيصلي ولا ايه   :012:    طيب ماشي يا حاج ... أرمط في الحفظ والصون لحد ما ترجع ...   بس بسرعة علشان وقت الغدا قرب وممكن يحتاج ياكل يعني فانت تأكله على حسابك   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> المجنون شكله ناوي على الشر   *تحرك زوج الإسترليني/الين بشكل كبير هذا الأسبوع، و تداول حول مستوى 249، و يبدو أن مستوى 250 قريب جدا الآن، مع إمكانية تحقيق أهداف أعلى، على الرغم من أن مستوى 249 يشكل مستوى مقاومة رئيسي للزوج، و من الجهة المقابلة يشكل مستوى 248 أول مستوى دعم جيد للزوج.*

 صباح القشطة يا زعيم ويوم سعيد ان شاء الله   جمد قلبك كدا وما تقلقش .... ولا ناوي علي شر ولا يقدر يعمل حاجة في الحر   صبح صبح

----------


## admiral_2007

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سمعت اخبار تقول ان المجنون مش نازل الا لما يلمس 251.20 والله اعلم....للعلم والإحاطه

----------


## forex147

صباح بمبي على الناس العسل وان شاء الله خير

----------


## Mothawee

يا بو حة إذا عندك دواء يهدي الأعصاب و للقلب كمان عطنا منه شوية

----------


## forex147

تذبذب نهايته فين

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> سمعت اخبار تقول ان المجنون مش نازل الا لما يلمس 251.20 والله اعلم....للعلم والإحاطه

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   منور يا باشا ..... ونهارك سعيد ان شاء الله وتسلملنا على الاخبار وربنا يسترها   صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> صباح بمبي على الناس العسل وان شاء الله خير

  

> تذبذب نهايته فين

   صباح وردي علي الناس السكر   إختناق شديد وربما يكون الانفجار مع اخبار الدولار بعد نص ساعة والله اعلم   بس علي فين بقي ... مش فاهم  أنا ناوي علي ايه   :Cloud9:

----------


## هامور العين

صبح صبح على احلى ناس
اسف للتاخير و زين انكم مابديتو المعركة حتى اقدر اشارك معكم   1.4% 0.0% 4:30pm USDRetail Sales m/m  1.3% 0.2% 4:30pm USDCore Retail Sales m/m  0.9% 0.6% 4:30pm USDImport Price Index m/m

----------


## bo7a

> يا بو حة إذا عندك دواء يهدي الأعصاب و للقلب كمان عطنا منه شوية

 ما تقلقش ..... ابو صلاح جاي دلوقتي ومعاه الكابتشينو   هتلاقيك هديت خااااالص ونسيت الفوركس كله ونسيتنا كمان   :Drive1:

----------


## forex147

الله كريم ياعسل
الهاي امس 248.95 خلينا انشوف سماعيل يعمل ايه

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح على احلى ناس
> اسف للتاخير و زين انكم مابديتو المعركة حتى اقدر اشارك معكم   1.4% 0.0% 4:30pm USDRetail Sales m/m  1.3% 0.2% 4:30pm USDCore Retail Sales m/m  0.9% 0.6% 4:30pm USDImport Price Index m/m

 حبيب قلبي يا استاذ عمر   صباحك سكر يا زعيم ....  وجمعة مباركة ان شاء الله   عاوزين دعوة حلوة منك كدا يا راجل يا بركة والمعركة مع الاخبار ان شاء الله   بس ربنا يجيب العواقب سليمة   صبح صبح

----------


## هامور العين

انشا الله جمعة مباركة على الجميع. و انتصار كبير على العدو.  واسترداد كم كبير من الكيلو ميترات المحتله

----------


## Mothawee

> ما تقلقش ..... ابو صلاح جاي دلوقتي ومعاه الكابتشينو    هتلاقيك هديت خااااالص ونسيت الفوركس كله ونسيتنا كمان

 هو الكابوتشينو حيعمل حاقة أنا جالس مستعد للهجوم على حبتين منجا من إلي بيحبو ألبك  
متتفضلو يا شباب نبرد على ألوبنه شوية

----------


## Mothawee

يالله شباب أستعدو للإحتفال إنشاء الله خلال الدقائق القادمة حاسس كده والله أعلم في هجوم قوي للدولار

----------


## هامور العين

الى القائد الاعلى منسق العمليات اللواء اركان حرب عقيد جينرال الرائد مقدم متقاعد قلب الاسد (المنتدى) الكل جاهز لتعليماتكم  ***ظلل بعد كلمة الاسد

----------


## egypt0

للاسف الاخبار سلبيه على الدولار

----------


## egypt0



----------


## Mothawee

للأسف الشديد ضاع الأمل يا جماعه عاوز دوة ينزل الضغط

----------


## forex147

هدوا اعصابكم اشوي
الاخبار سلبيه  كيف

----------


## wwchase

ممكن اعرف ايه نتيجة احداث الفيلم حتى الان  *الى 
الان 
لا  
استطيع 
ان 
اقرر 
توقيع 
مناسب 
لى *

----------


## forex147

الاخبار من صالح الين راح يقوي الين مقابل الدولار

----------


## egypt0

ألمجنون بدا النزول تانى ايه ايحكايه؟ طالع ولا نازل  
متشوفلنا ياحاج بوحه حل عشان الاعبل ده يرسى على بر

----------


## Mothawee

الأخبار مش من مصلحه الدولار أبداً مع إن خبر واحد كويس ما يكفي الدولار عاوز قوة ضخمة لإرجاع ما خلفته حرب العملات وهو الآن في أضعف وضع أمام كافة العملات وأخبار اليوم ضعفته أكثر

----------


## egypt0

> الاخبار من صالح الين راح يقوي الين مقابل الدولار

 طيب دهمعناه انها اخبار سلبيه على الدولار

----------


## bo7a

> انشا الله جمعة مباركة على الجميع. و انتصار كبير على العدو.  واسترداد كم كبير من الكيلو ميترات المحتله

 ان شاء الله يا استاذ عمر هيكون لنا نصيب كبير من الكحكة النهاردا   ويوم مبارك على الجميع ان شاء الله   

> الى القائد الاعلى منسق العمليات اللواء اركان حرب عقيد جينرال الرائد مقدم متقاعد قلب الاسد (المنتدى) الكل جاهز لتعليماتكم  ***ظلل بعد كلمة الاسد

   هههههههههههههههههههههه  حلوة منك يا استاذ عمر والله   معتقدش انه لسه قرر اتجاهه وباذن الله هيكون بعد شمعة الاربع ساعات وبعد التقرير الساعة  5    بس ان شاء الله خير

----------


## forex147

اخبار سلبيه للدولار
اهم حاجه الين دولار ينزل 121 ده مربط الفرس

----------


## bo7a

> هو الكابوتشينو حيعمل حاقة أنا جالس مستعد للهجوم على حبتين منجا من إلي بيحبو ألبك  
> متتفضلو يا شباب نبرد على ألوبنه شوية

 يووووووووووووه    انت شكلك كدا ما شربتش كابتشينو خالص ......... تعالي يا ابو صلاح وهات معاك واحد وصاية   صبح

----------


## m.salah

المشكله ياجماعه ان 1.3815 قمة القناه الاسبوعيه واليوميه والاربع ساعات كلهم تقاطعوا في هذه النقطه وهذا يعني نزول اليورو دولار حتى لو امريكا اضربت بقنابل نوويه فالترند اقوى من الاخبار - طبعا اقصد الترند المحترم

----------


## bo7a

> ألمجنون بدا النزول تانى ايه ايحكايه؟ طالع ولا نازل  
> متشوفلنا ياحاج بوحه حل عشان الاعبل ده يرسى على بر

 محدش يستعجله يا جماعه هو كدا كدا نازل   بس اصبروا عليه لحد ما نشوف اخره والضرب هيشتغل مش هيلاحق عليه من اليمين ولا من الشمال   وصبح صبح يا زعيم

----------


## m.salah

> يووووووووووووه    انت شكلك كدا ما شربتش كابتشينو خالص ......... تعالي يا ابو صلاح وهات معاك واحد وصاية    صبح

 ايوه يامعلم بوحه هو يقصد ايه بموضوع المانجه ده يمكن يقصد افيون  :013:

----------


## Mothawee

هااااااااااا يا شباب بتبدأ الحفله ولا لأ محد يزؤة شوية يخليه يعدي ال 248.00

----------


## Mothawee

انا دخلت بيع على اليورو / دولار من 1.3805

----------


## forex147

> اخبار سلبيه للدولار
> اهم حاجه الين دولار ينزل 121 ده مربط الفرس

  الله كريم ويكمل بالتوفيق وبلاش نووي

----------


## bo7a

> اخبار سلبيه للدولار
> اهم حاجه الين دولار ينزل 121 ده مربط الفرس

 مربط الفرس الحقيقي هبوط اليورو ين واللي حركته تقريبا متماشية تماما مع ابو الاندال   دلوقتي فيه تذبذب كبير ومتقيد تماما بالقناة على الربع ساعة ممكن تشوفها   ربنا يسهل وبعد الساعة  5  ممكن يبقي فيه كلام تاني

----------


## egypt0

هوا بعد مايخلص معركه 248.10 ايه هيا المعركه اللى بعدها؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mothawee

فرصه يا شباب بيع اليورو / دولار من مستوى 1.3800 هو نازل نازل

----------


## bo7a

> ايوه يامعلم بوحه هو يقصد ايه بموضوع المانجه ده يمكن يقصد افيون

 والله يا معلم أنا بعيد عن الصنف دا من ايام الاعدادي .... بس انت برده لازم تشوف الموضوع دا   علشان لو طلع بجد نجرب المانجة   :013:

----------


## bo7a

> هوا بعد مايخلص معركه 248.10 ايه هيا المعركه اللى بعدها؟؟؟؟

 بس هو يكسرها ان شاء الله ومنها على 247.60  وبعدين على الهدف ان شاء الله   كلها تلت ساعة والامور تبان

----------


## Mothawee

المعركة مستمرة على كسر حاجز 148.20 وبعدها 248.00 وبعدها سلم على الدبش 
ده مقوله اماراتية يعني باي باي ياجميل اشوفكم تحت

----------


## m.salah

> انا دخلت بيع على اليورو / دولار من 1.3805

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله بس خذ باللك من 1.3770 ده قاع قناة الاربع ساعات ومن المتوقع يرتد منها ووقتها سيصل الى 1.3825 او اكثر لان قناة الاسعار صاعده الان اصدم بها عند 1.3810 كمان ساعتين هايختلف الامر
كمان سيناريو هبوط الندل سوف يبدأ عندما يرتد اليورو دولار من 1.3770

----------


## forex147

ياكريم
استرليني دولار2.04*121ين دولار= 246.84ين استرليني
الحالي 2.0350*122.01=248.29 بالتوفيق

----------


## bo7a

> المعركة مستمرة على كسر حاجز 148.20 وبعدها 248.00 وبعدها سلم على الدبش 
> ده مقوله اماراتية يعني باي باي ياجميل اشوفكم تحت

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههه  والله كلامك زي العسل   ان شاء الله هنسلم على الدبش وندبش سوا تحت يا قمر

----------


## egypt0

هوا متوقع نزوله لغايه مستويات كام؟؟؟؟

----------


## omaraiad

:Icon3:

----------


## bo7a

الاستاذ عمر فين وبيان اخبار الساعة الخامسة  
صبح صبح

----------


## forex147

> فرصه يا شباب بيع اليورو / دولار من مستوى 1.3800 هو نازل نازل

 حلو الكلام مزهب له امر بيع على 1.3860
بالتوفيق

----------


## omaraiad

:Clap:

----------


## forex147

> 

 القصري بحاله ياصباح الزبده
خليه ينزل الارض المره الديه بس

----------


## هامور العين

85.3 86.0 6:00pm USDConsumer Sentiment (p)    ناسف على تاخير صبح صبح

----------


## egypt0

يارب اخبار الساعه 5 تكون ايجابيه جدا 
5:00pm 		 	 	USD 	 		 		Consumer Sentiment (p) 	 	 
	86.0 	85.3   		 		 		 		 	 	  	 	 		 			5:00pm 		 	 	USD 	 		 		Business Inventories m/m 	 	 
	0.3% 	0.4%

----------


## bo7a

> 85.3 86.0 6:00pm USDConsumer Sentiment (p)    ناسف على تاخير صبح صبح

   وقتك معاك يا غالي ......  صبح صبح

----------


## omaraiad

المعم شباطه بيتحى بوحه  وصحبته الحلوه .ويامعلم بوحه قعدتك كلها مكاسب بالصلاتو ع النبى .شورت ولا لونج ولا راكنين على الحيط لامؤاخذه .ومسى مسى على أحلى صبح صبح  :013:  :013:  :013:

----------


## هامور العين

وقتك معاك يا غالي ......    صبح صبح [/quote]  
سلمت يا سيد المعلمين يابو قلب كبير

----------


## m.salah

ايجابي جدا

----------


## egypt0

وفى خبركمان الساعه 5.30 على الاسترلينى 
GBP 	 		 		Leading Index m/m 	 	 
	0.4% 	0.6%

----------


## Mothawee

Consumer Sentiment (p) 92.4 Business Inventories m/m 0.5%  كلام جمييييل جداً  أخبار حلوة

----------


## egypt0

باذن الله يكون سلبى عىل الاسترلينى وينزل

----------


## Mothawee

> وفى خبركمان الساعه 5.30 على الاسترلينى 
> GBP                       Leading Index m/m           
>     0.4%     0.6%

  
إنشاء الله يكون سلبي بشكل كبير نريد أنشوف هبوط للإسترليني مع نهاية الأسبوع

----------


## bo7a

خبر الباوند كمان ربع ساعة ان شاء الله والمتوقع سلبي وهو اللي هيأثر أكتر باذن الله  
لو الخبر جه سلبي فعلا مع اخبار الدولار الجيدة هتبقي ضربتين زي الفل  
هنلاقي حركة ممتازة في السوق ونلاقي ابو الاندال تحت  
صبح صبح

----------


## هامور العين

0.1%                  Leading Index m/m

----------


## Mothawee

سلبي سلبي سلبي   0.1%

----------


## egypt0

الحمد لله انه سلبى عقبال مالمجمون بقى يعقل ويسمع الكلام وينزل

----------


## Mothawee

شباب أنا أشوف الأسترليني صار أقوى شو السالفة

----------


## forex147

شكله رايح فوق  خاصة مع ارتفاع الدولار ضد الين ممكن هاي جديد اليوم

----------


## bo7a

> شباب أنا أشوف الأسترليني صار أقوى شو السالفة

 ما تقلقش ان شاء الله كل المؤشرات دلوقتي بتقول انه هيهبط   واللي بيعمله دا شوية دلع بس باذن الله ما هيكمل صعود   والنزول وارد جدا بس الصبر ان شاء الله   صبح صبح

----------


## fxaqaba

قامت قوات الندل بقطع حبل الامان والذي يزود المعلم بوحة بالاكسجين ويبقيه متصلا بالمركبة مما ادى الى ابتعاده عنها منتظرين قيام الطاقم بانقاذ المعلم..

----------


## omaraiad

انا شايف رجالتك يامعلم بوحه بتخلص فى الليله بس شكلهم عاوز شويه دعم وفيتامين

----------


## bo7a

> قامت قوات الندل بقطع حبل الامان والذي يزود المعلم بوحة بالاكسجين ويبقيه متصلا بالمركبة مما ادى الى ابتعاده عنها منتظرين قيام الطاقم بانقاذ المعلم..

 كل دا يا حماده وجاي تفتكري أنا خلاص نفسي اتقطع ولقيت أنبوبة قلت اتنفس منها طلعت انبوبة   كابتشينو ودماغي مش علي بعضها   :Nono:   الحقوني يا جدعان فاضل ساعة ويجيلي اختناق

----------


## fxaqaba

> شباب أنا أشوف الأسترليني صار أقوى شو السالفة

 ولا اقوى ولا ما يحزنون... دي حركة تداول مش اكثر... والسوق لسه فلات

----------


## omaraiad

يابوحه رجالتك جامده واخوك شباطه بيزق معاهم وديته كف واحد يخش على التلاتين وكل النجف هينور .خلى قلبك جامد ...اخوك شباطه من قلب المعركه

----------


## Mothawee

ما تدوها حبت فيفي وتخلوها تخترق كل المقاومات

----------


## fxaqaba

السوق فلات وشكلو لسه قدامنا وقت للهجوم... يمكن تبات ليوم الاثنين....

----------


## m.salah

> قامت قوات الندل بقطع حبل الامان والذي يزود المعلم بوحة بالاكسجين ويبقيه متصلا بالمركبة مما ادى الى ابتعاده عنها منتظرين قيام الطاقم بانقاذ المعلم..

 المعلم بوحه مش محتاج اكسجين ولا محتاج مساعده من حد المعلم بوحه عاش في قاع المحيط الهادي لمدة اسبوع بدون اكسجين في عملية الدولار ين 122 - 113 وهذا للعلم فقط  :013:  
ولكن بمناسبة هذا الموضوع انا بدعوا لانعقاد مجلس الحرب فورا

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

يا بوحا باشا ايه رائيلك بالبانود دولار لاني انا فقدت السيطرة وبشرب في الشاي عشان اجمع

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

بدنا نسمع صدا صوت كبير لرجالة

----------


## fxaqaba

قام طاقم المعلم بوحة بانقاذة وارساله الى كوكب الارض ولكن اثناء عملية الهبوط تعطل مقبظ القيادة مما دفع المعلم بوحة بالهبوط الاضطراري... ده ايه الحظ ده يا ربي..؟؟؟

----------


## Mothawee

شباب يالله باتت العمليه ليوم الاثنين وفي خبر إجازه في اليابان سيتم إعلانه يوم الأثنين 
وفي أخبار كثيره يوم الثلاثاء ومهمه وإنشاء الله خيير قوه للدولار

----------


## bo7a

> يابوحه رجالتك جامده واخوك شباطه بيزق معاهم وديته كف واحد يخش على التلاتين وكل النجف هينور .خلى قلبك جامد ...اخوك شباطه من قلب المعركه

 حبيب قلبي المعلم شباطة عندنا   يا معلم رجالتك شكلها نايمة ..... عاوزين همة شوية   كدا كدا مفيش أهداف النهاردا بس مش عاوزين يعمل هاي جديد وعاوزين شمعة الاسبوع دا تفضل منورة كدا   هامر بنت حلال ربنا يبارك فيها ..... ونشوف الاسبوع الجاي ان شاء الله هبوط شديد   بس خلي الرجالة تصحيح شوية الكام ساعة اللي جايين دول يا معلم   وصبح صبح يا شباطة باشا

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

وينك يا باشا بعتلك صحون طائرة

----------


## bo7a

> المعلم بوحه مش محتاج اكسجين ولا محتاج مساعده من حد المعلم بوحه عاش في قاع المحيط الهادي لمدة اسبوع بدون اكسجين في عملية الدولار ين 122 - 113 وهذا للعلم فقط  
> ولكن بمناسبة هذا الموضوع انا بدعوا لانعقاد مجلس الحرب فورا

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  حبيبي يا ابو صلاح انت فاكر الايام الحلوة دي ...  بس كانت قيه صحة ايامها   الكابتشينو بتاعك خلانا لا نعرف نتنفس ولا حتي نشرب كابتشينو   :012:   القوات لازم تجهز يا معلم علشان الشغل هيبقي زي الفل الاسبوع الجاي ان شاء الله   بس هو ينزل شوية كدا علشان يؤكد الهبوط بعد الهانجنج مان بتاع امبارح   والهامر المحترمة يبقي ليها مفعول السحر الاسبوع الجاي ان شاء الله

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

الموضوع في كابتشينو  من اي نوع؟ :013:

----------


## bo7a

> يا بوحا باشا ايه رائيلك بالبانود دولار لاني انا فقدت السيطرة وبشرب في الشاي عشان اجمع

 أنا اللي جرالي ما جراش لحد يا جدعان ... كنتوا تيجوا تشوفوا المغامرات وانا على كوكب زحل في اليابان   :012:   مش هو هناك برده ولا كانوا بيشتغلوني ؟؟   الباوند شايفه طالع ل 65  وهياخد كف هناك هينزل على وشه ان شاء الله   أخبار الدولار ايجابية جدا والخبر علي الباوند كان سلبي ومفيش اي داعي للصعود

----------


## bo7a

> قام طاقم المعلم بوحة بانقاذة وارساله الى كوكب الارض ولكن اثناء عملية الهبوط تعطل مقبظ القيادة مما دفع المعلم بوحة بالهبوط الاضطراري... ده ايه الحظ ده يا ربي..؟؟؟

 كدا يا فاضحني في كل حتة ؟؟؟    انا هخليهم يمنعوك بالدخول بالكاميرا تاني .... مرة بزة ومرة المقبض وفاضحني في كل مكان   كان فيه طيارة معدية وعمالة تموج يمين وشمال .. قلت أكيد صاحبها سكران   قاعد اضربله نور وكلاكسات بس هو منفض   قلت أنط أنا واسيب الطيارة تخبطه   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> شباب يالله باتت العمليه ليوم الاثنين وفي خبر إجازه في اليابان سيتم إعلانه يوم الأثنين 
> وفي أخبار كثيره يوم الثلاثاء ومهمه وإنشاء الله خيير قوه للدولار

 الحمد لله على كل حال والاسبوع الجاي ان شاء الله يكون أفضل   ولحد دلوقتي الاوضاع مطمئنة ولله الحمد ... طالما ما اخترقش 249.00  يبقي احنا في السليم   وبقاله كام يوم بيحاول بس مش قادر ودي اشارة كويسة للهبوط مع الشموع الحلوة بتاع الدايلي والويكلي   يعني ان شاء الله هيكون اسبوع زي الفل وعقودنا زي ما هي وصبح صبح

----------


## Mothawee

> الموضوع في كابتشينو  من اي نوع؟

 كا بوتشينو ألي بيعمل شنب أبيض

----------


## bo7a

> وينك يا باشا بعتلك صحون طائرة

 حبيب قلبي ان شاء الله تتملي .... وهتعديها كمان   اجازة سعيدة على الجميع وما يمنعش برده نشوفكم ونطمن عليكوا في ايام الاجازة   والله بقيت مدمن ومقدرش ابعد عن المنتدي وعن اعضاؤه حبايب قلبي

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> كا بوتشينو ألي بيعمل شنب أبيض

 يا باشا في اناوع تانية بوحا بس بعرفها

----------


## omaraiad

> حبيب قلبي المعلم شباطة عندنا   يا معلم رجالتك شكلها نايمة ..... عاوزين همة شوية   كدا كدا مفيش أهداف النهاردا بس مش عاوزين يعمل هاي جديد وعاوزين شمعة الاسبوع دا تفضل منورة كدا   هامر بنت حلال ربنا يبارك فيها ..... ونشوف الاسبوع الجاي ان شاء الله هبوط شديد   بس خلي الرجالة تصحيح شوية الكام ساعة اللي جايين دول يا معلم    وصبح صبح يا شباطة باشا

 احلى مسا ياحبيب قلبى يابوحه .هتبات متعشيه ورايقه وعارفه سكتها ومعاك 4 ساعات فيها طحن للركب

----------


## Mothawee

شباب المجنون يبشر بالخير

----------


## forex147

ياعم بوحه ابعث الرجاله تقصف الدولار شويه

----------


## Mothawee

> يا باشا في اناوع تانية بوحا بس بعرفها

 أنا عارفو الكابوتشينو بتاع أحمد حلمي

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

قلتلكوا عاوز الدوائر دي تتملا

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> أنا عارفو الكابوتشينو بتاع أحمد حلمي

 اششششششش ممنوعععععععععع :Thumb:

----------


## bo7a

> يا باشا في اناوع تانية بوحا بس بعرفها

  

> أنا عارفو الكابوتشينو بتاع أحمد حلمي

   الراجل طلع هارش أهو يا حوده .  :012: ..... بس يا ابو حميد الكابتشينو دا اصلا بتاع ابو صلاح    وأحمد حلمي كان واخده منه شوية يمخمخ بيهم وطلع يهيس في الفيلم   :012:

----------


## bo7a

يكسر بقي وينزل في النقطة الحمرا دي هيبقي فيه كلام تاني   أو يستمر في التزامه بالقناة دي يبقي هيروح تاني ل 248.75   الرحمة يا رب

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> يكسر بقي وينزل في النقطة الحمرا دي هيبقي فيه كلام تاني   أو يستمر في التزامه بالقناة دي يبقي هيروح تاني ل 248.75    الرحمة يا رب

 كلام جميل مقدرش اقول حاجة عنه

----------


## forex147

> يكسر بقي وينزل في النقطة الحمرا دي هيبقي فيه كلام تاني   أو يستمر في التزامه بالقناة دي يبقي هيروح تاني ل 248.75    الرحمة يا رب

 الله كريم
بس يكسر 122 حنشوف نقطة حمرا وخضرا

----------


## fxaqaba

نزول الندل تحت خط البايفوت 248.29 وده يعطي انذار للنزول.... خليللي قوات بوحة تستعد لاي حركة مفاجئة من الندل

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

بدنا نسمع صدي صوت بودعك مع بوب كبييييييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## Mothawee

يالله شباب الآن وقت الشيشه حرووه أمخمخ شوية وأرجع لكم قبل ما يسكر السوق 
أو نلتقي مع فتح السوق

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

معلم بوحة انت الك ايمال علي المسنجر ولا مبتستعملوش

----------


## omaraiad

يامعلم بوحه بعتلك احلاها هديه من اخوك شباطه. ليموزين مليان اكسجين علشانك انت وصحبتك هيوصلك بعد نص ساعه .على الله مايقصفهوش الاندال .ومسى مسى على احلى صبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

حلوييييييييييييين

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

مع الافتتاح

----------


## m.salah

> كا بوتشينو ألي بيعمل شنب أبيض

 ياعم بيعمل دماغ بيضا بس مالوش دعوه بالشنب اللي بيعمل شنب بيستخدموه اللي بيضاربوا على جنيه صومالي -فرنك افغنستاني :Icon31:

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح على الناس الحلوة  
صباحكم عسل يا ناس ياعسل  
مستوى المجنون جميل 248.07 وإذا أقفل اليوم على هذا المستوى سوف يفتح بإذن الله على 247.90 تقريباً وإنشاء الله بيكون إسبوع كله إحتفال بإحتفالات ونشهد فيه سقوط الكيبل مع اليورو مقابل الدولار سوف تكون قوه جميله للدولار مقابل العملات الأخرى بإذن الله  
أنتهزو فرصة بيع كل حاجه

----------


## أبومحمود

إن شاء الله أجازة سعيدة   وهديتكم النكتة المنقولة دي  (( مره واحد محمل فراخ وهوه معدي علي كمين سالوه الظابط محمل ايه قالو فراخ يابيه قالو بتاكلهم ايه رد عليه السواق باكلهم علف ودره ام الظابط لا الفراخ مايكلوش علف و دره دول بيكلو لانشون وبسطرمه وراح عملو مخالفه غالسواق بعد مامشي جه عالكمين التاني فالظابط بيسالو محمل ايه قالو فراخ يا باشا قالو بتاكلهم ايه قالو لانشون و بسطرمه قالو ازاي الفراخ بتاكل دره وعلف مش لانشون وبسطرمه وراح عملو مخا لفه وبعد السواق مامشي وجه عالكمين التالت فالظابط بيسالو محمل ايه يا اسطي قالو فراخ يا باشا قلو بتاكلهم ايه بص يا باش ا انا بدي كل فرخه نص جنيه وهيه تاكل اللي علي مزجها ))

----------


## bo7a

> نزول الندل تحت خط البايفوت 248.29 وده يعطي انذار للنزول.... خليللي قوات بوحة تستعد لاي حركة مفاجئة من الندل

 صباح الفل يا حماده ... أجازة سعيدة على الجميع ان شاء الله   والكل يروق أعصابه وينسي قرف وهموم السوق وان شاء الله اسبوع جديد زي العسل   أعتقد اغلاق اليوم كان رائع وشمعة الاسبوع هبوطية وان شاء الله يكون مفعولها ممتاز بداية الاسبوع   وهيكون يوم الاتنين يوم حافل بالمكسب باذن الله   شوف النموذج دا وهل يعيد التاريخ نفسه ؟؟ نفس القناة ونفس المنطقة وكان هناك انفجار لأسفل   بعد فشله في اختراق المستويات العليا وهبط لأكثر من 350  نقطة وبيعيد نفس السيناريو   بقناة أخري في نفس المنطقة ومدتها أطول وفشل في اختراق مستويات المقاومة   والان هو كسر الحد السفلي لها ... فهل يهبط الي نفس المستويات بعد الانفجار الاول ؟   مع افتتاح السوق باذن الله كل شئ هيبان وصباحكوا سكر ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> بدنا نسمع صدي صوت بودعك مع بوب كبييييييييييييييييييييييير

 خلاص يا حوده ان شاء الله سيودع مناطق  248.00  ومش هيشوفها تاني قبل ما يروح 241.50  ان شاء الله   ووقتها بقي ناخده لونج وشورت ونمرمط بكرامته الارض   صباح الفل يا سيد الكل

----------


## bo7a

> يالله شباب الآن وقت الشيشه حرووه أمخمخ شوية وأرجع لكم قبل ما يسكر السوق 
> أو نلتقي مع فتح السوق

 صباح الدماغ العالية   شيشت يا سيدي ومخمخت وظبطت نفسك .. وصاحبنا مرضيش يزعلنا برده قبل ما يقفل السوق   ووصل لنقطة متقدمة ومنها الي الهدف ان شاء الله مع بداية الاسبوع   صبح صبح   اه نسيت أقولك .. السوق بيقفل اه .. بس احنا هنا ما بنقفلش شغالين طول الاسبوع وخدمة ليلية كمان

----------


## bo7a

> معلم بوحة انت الك ايمال علي المسنجر ولا مبتستعملوش

 ليا يا حبيب قلبي .. ابعتلي اميلك في رساله خاصة واضيفك ياقمر   دا احنا نتشرف والله

----------


## bo7a

> يامعلم بوحه بعتلك احلاها هديه من اخوك شباطه. ليموزين مليان اكسجين علشانك انت وصحبتك هيوصلك بعد نص ساعه .على الله مايقصفهوش الاندال .ومسى مسى على احلى صبح صبح

 صباح الجمال يا معلم شباطه   وهدية ولا اروع من كدا بس وحياتك وصيلنا علي الاكسجين شوية أنا نفسي اتقطع   أبو الأندال سليم وبطمنك يا قمر ان شاء الله رايح للهدف ومحدش هيقدر يقرب ناحيته   صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> ياعم بيعمل دماغ بيضا بس مالوش دعوه بالشنب اللي بيعمل شنب بيستخدموه اللي بيضاربوا على جنيه صومالي -فرنك افغنستاني

 ابو صلاح يا خبرة    :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح على الناس الحلوة  
> صباحكم عسل يا ناس ياعسل  
> مستوى المجنون جميل 248.07 وإذا أقفل اليوم على هذا المستوى سوف يفتح بإذن الله على 247.90 تقريباً وإنشاء الله بيكون إسبوع كله إحتفال بإحتفالات ونشهد فيه سقوط الكيبل مع اليورو مقابل الدولار سوف تكون قوه جميله للدولار مقابل العملات الأخرى بإذن الله  
> أنتهزو فرصة بيع كل حاجه

 باذن الله الكفة دلوقتي تبقي في صالحنا لو كمل جميله وكسر 247.75   وقتها هتلاقي شمعة ليموزين طول عربية المعلم شباطه تضرب كل الاستوبات   وعلى الهدف على طول ان شاء الله ..... بس دعواتك كدا يا رياسة وان شاء الله هيكون اسبوع زي العسل   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> إن شاء الله أجازة سعيدة وهديتكم النكتة المنقولة دي (( مره واحد محمل فراخ وهوه معدي علي كمين سالوه الظابط محمل ايه قالو فراخ يابيه قالو بتاكلهم ايه رد عليه السواق باكلهم علف ودره ام الظابط لا الفراخ مايكلوش علف و دره دول بيكلو لانشون وبسطرمه وراح عملو مخالفه غالسواق بعد مامشي جه عالكمين التاني فالظابط بيسالو محمل ايه قالو فراخ يا باشا قالو بتاكلهم ايه قالو لانشون و بسطرمه قالو ازاي الفراخ بتاكل دره وعلف مش لانشون وبسطرمه وراح عملو مخا لفه وبعد السواق مامشي وجه عالكمين التالت فالظابط بيسالو محمل ايه يا اسطي قالو فراخ يا باشا قلو بتاكلهم ايه بص يا باش ا انا بدي كل فرخه نص جنيه وهيه تاكل اللي علي مزجها ))

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  حلوة يا معلم   انت بقي شكلك كدا عاوز الخمسة جنية علشان تدي الفراخ بتوعك مصروفهم   :012:   بترسم انت عليا بنكتة حلوة علشان افتكر الفلوس  ...... اه منك اااااااه   هجيبلك بقي ابو صلاح هو اللي يتصرف معاك وانا مش دافع حاجة غير لما اخد فرخة مشوية   :012:   صبح صبح يا معلم وربنا يسعد ايامك يارب

----------


## أبومحمود

بص  التانية دي لأبو صلاح   وبكدا  عملنا  العشرة جنية  (( مرة واحد غبى ماشى فى الشارع لقى قرد مشي بيه قابل عسكرى مرور سألوا اودى القرد ده فين العسكرى قال له ودىه جنينة الحيوان تانى يوم معدى بالقرد العسكرى قال له مش قلتلك وديه جنينة الحيوان قال له ما أنا وديته امبارح ، النهاردة بقى هاوديه السينما ))   بالذمة مش أحسن من الفوركس   لو النكتة بخمسة

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

مع الافتتاح

----------


## bo7a

> مع الافتتاح

 صباح العسل يا حوده يا عسل   هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  شكلك مدمن زي حالاتي مش قادر تاخد اجازة   ان شاء الله هيكون اسبوع كله ارباح ان شاء الله .. ودورنا جه معلش دايما بنتاخر شوية   علي ما يوفر دمنا وبيروح للاهداف وما يكسفناش ... وعلى فكرة أغلب الناس اللي كانوا   بيراهنوا على الباوند تقريبا انسحبوا وهيبيعوه أمام اليورو والين والدولار يعني هيبقي اسبوع طحن   لانهم كانوا بيفكروا في مستويات اعلي ولكن ما نجحش في اختراقها فهنشوف هبوط كبير ان شاء الله   علاوة على ان اخبار الباوند هذا الاسبوع أغلبها سيئة ودي هتبقي دفعة كويسة يعني فني واساسي   ونفسي وموجي وان شاء الله على الاهداف   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> بص التانية دي لأبو صلاح وبكدا عملنا العشرة جنية (( مرة واحد غبى ماشى فى الشارع لقى قرد مشي بيه قابل عسكرى مرور سألوا اودى القرد ده فين العسكرى قال له ودىه جنينة الحيوان تانى يوم معدى بالقرد العسكرى قال له مش قلتلك وديه جنينة الحيوان قال له ما أنا وديته امبارح ، النهاردة بقى هاوديه السينما )) بالذمة مش أحسن من الفوركس لو النكتة بخمسة

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  طيب أنا بقي هقولك نكتتين علشان يبقي كدا مفيش عليا فلوس  :012:    وهاروح اشوف عمنا الغامدي ارزعه  3  نكت ب  15  جنية واتكل على الله  :012:   والله لعبة حلوة يا جدعان .....  النكتة بخمسة جنية والحسابة بتحسب  :012:   صبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> صباح العسل يا حوده يا عسل   هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه شكلك مدمن زي حالاتي مش قادر تاخد اجازة   ان شاء الله هيكون اسبوع كله ارباح ان شاء الله .. ودورنا جه معلش دايما بنتاخر شوية   علي ما يوفر دمنا وبيروح للاهداف وما يكسفناش ... وعلى فكرة أغلب الناس اللي كانوا   بيراهنوا على الباوند تقريبا انسحبوا وهيبيعوه أمام اليورو والين والدولار يعني هيبقي اسبوع طحن   لانهم كانوا بيفكروا في مستويات اعلي ولكن ما نجحش في اختراقها فهنشوف هبوط كبير ان شاء الله   علاوة على ان اخبار الباوند هذا الاسبوع أغلبها سيئة ودي هتبقي دفعة كويسة يعني فني واساسي   ونفسي وموجي وان شاء الله على الاهداف   وصبح صبح

 تمام يا باشا وجبتلك هيك خبر سريع من تحت الطاولة المجنون ان شا الل خلال اليوم  للافتتاح السوق راح يكون الهدف الوال 245.60 باذن الله وبعديها بناعب فيه  مثل ما بدنا اما بالنسبة للباوند انا عززت صفقتين من 350 وان شا الله مبدئيا 200 جاية والدولار بدو يطحن الجميع  صبح ياباشا ومعك

----------


## fxaqaba

> باذن الله الكفة دلوقتي تبقي في صالحنا لو كمل جميله وكسر 247.75    وقتها هتلاقي شمعة ليموزين طول عربية المعلم شباطه تضرب كل الاستوبات   وعلى الهدف على طول ان شاء الله ..... بس دعواتك كدا يا رياسة وان شاء الله هيكون اسبوع زي العسل    وصبح صبح

 شوف يا معلم ... الــ 247.75 على نقطة الــ 38.2% لو كسرها حيهور للـ 61.8% يعني على سعر الـ 246.90 تقريبا يعني الليموزين طولها تقريبا 120 نقطة على الاكثر... وربنا يجيب اللي فيه الخير صباح الاثنين.. وساعتها صبح صبح...

----------


## fxaqaba

القلق والتوتر وفقدان السيطرة على التصرفات يصيب قوات الندل اثناء انتظار معركة صباح الاثنين مع قوات المعلم بوحة ...

----------


## أبو نورة

> صباح العسل يا حوده يا عسل   هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه شكلك مدمن زي حالاتي مش قادر تاخد اجازة   ان شاء الله هيكون اسبوع كله ارباح ان شاء الله .. ودورنا جه معلش دايما بنتاخر شوية   علي ما يوفر دمنا وبيروح للاهداف وما يكسفناش ... وعلى فكرة أغلب الناس اللي كانوا   بيراهنوا على الباوند تقريبا انسحبوا وهيبيعوه أمام اليورو والين والدولار يعني هيبقي اسبوع طحن   لانهم كانوا بيفكروا في مستويات اعلي ولكن ما نجحش في اختراقها فهنشوف هبوط كبير ان شاء الله   علاوة على ان اخبار الباوند هذا الاسبوع أغلبها سيئة ودي هتبقي دفعة كويسة يعني فني واساسي   ونفسي وموجي وان شاء الله على الاهداف   وصبح صبح

  
حبيب الكل يا باشا 
أخبار الباوند ليست أسوأ من المنيل الدولار ولاحظ صافي التدفقات الأجنبية وأخبار الدولار 90% هي اللي تحرك السوق وهي سيئة جدا  
لكن قد يعني هبوط الدولار أمام الين وعنما يتحرك بسرعة هذا الزوج أكثر من الباوند دولار يسحب معاه المجنون  
فالله أعلم والله يستر

----------


## bo7a

> تمام يا باشا وجبتلك هيك خبر سريع من تحت الطاولة المجنون ان شا الل خلال اليوم للافتتاح السوق راح يكون الهدف الوال 245.60 باذن الله وبعديها بناعب فيه مثل ما بدنا اما بالنسبة للباوند انا عززت صفقتين من 350 وان شا الله مبدئيا 200 جاية والدولار بدو يطحن الجميع  صبح ياباشا ومعك

 يسمع منك ربنا يا محمود ... وأنا عندي احساس ان الهبوط هيكون كبير لأن أغلب المستثمرين   هيبيعوا الباوند الاسبوع دا واحتمال كبير اخباره السيئة تكون دافع للهبوط   هو بس يروح للاهداف ونشوف هيقرر ايه ومعاه معاه ان شاء الله مش هنسيبه   صبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

واحلي سلام للناس حلوين وسمعني صدي صوت مش حسيبك

----------


## bo7a

> شوف يا معلم ... الــ 247.75 على نقطة الــ 38.2% لو كسرها حيهور للـ 61.8% يعني على سعر الـ 246.90 تقريبا يعني الليموزين طولها تقريبا 120 نقطة على الاكثر... وربنا يجيب اللي فيه الخير صباح الاثنين.. وساعتها صبح صبح...

 صباحك سكر يا حماده .......  ونهارك سعيد ان شاء الله   والله أنا شايف انه لو كسر 246.40  مفيش قوة تقدر تمنع من الوصول الي 243.00  الا  244.00  يعني محطات هبوطه مش كتيرة والعقبة هتكون 244.00  فقط اذا كان الهبوط قوي هيكسرها بسهولة   وان شاء الله اذا تم السيناريو دا ...... هحليلك بقك يا قمر بأغلي أنواع الشيكولاته  :Icon26:

----------


## bo7a

> القلق والتوتر وفقدان السيطرة على التصرفات يصيب قوات الندل اثناء انتظار معركة صباح الاثنين مع قوات المعلم بوحة ...

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  أيوه كدا ابعد الكاميرا بتاعتك دي عني شوية .... وهات فضايحنا أعداءنا أحسن   :012:   للدرجة دي خايفين من الصاروخ بتاعنا  ....  اصبروا يا انجليز اصبروا يا امريكان   صبح صبح يا معلم

----------


## bo7a

> حبيب الكل يا باشا 
> أخبار الباوند ليست أسوأ من المنيل الدولار ولاحظ صافي التدفقات الأجنبية وأخبار الدولار 90% هي اللي تحرك السوق وهي سيئة جدا  
> لكن قد يعني هبوط الدولار أمام الين وعنما يتحرك بسرعة هذا الزوج أكثر من الباوند دولار يسحب معاه المجنون  
> فالله أعلم والله يستر

 صباح العسل علي عيونك الحلوين يا باشا   فينك يا برنس كدا غطسان فين وحارمنا من مشاركاتك الحلوة دي ليه ؟   والله يا باشا .. أنا مش شايف اتفاق بين الندل والدولار ين الا اذا كانت اخبار الين قوية جدا وبتأثر على كافة أزواجها   ومن باب أولي اني اراقب حركة اليورو ين فهي مطابقة تماما لحركة الندل وشوف بنفسك   معاك ان اخبار الدولار سيئة ومنيلة بنيلة ... بس هو دا بقي الطبيعي في السوق   الناس بايعين الدولار أمام كل حاجة .. والطبيعي ان اخباره سيئة لان اقتصادهم دلوقتي سئ جدا   علشان كدا لما تلاقي أي خبر ايجابي على الدولار مبيعملش اي نوع من الحركة في السوق   والدليل امبارح مؤشر ثقة المستهلك كان ايجابي جدا وعمل رقم ممتاز ودعمه خبر سئ للباوند بعدها   بنص ساعة بس برده الحركة كانت في عكس اتجاه الدولار ودا دليل قوي ان الناس مش باقيين عليه خلاص   ومحدش بقي يثق في الدولار ... وبقي هو دا الوضع الطبيعي   لكن لما يكون فيه خبر قوي للباوند ويكون سلبي أكيد هتشوف حركة في عكس اتجاه الباوند   لأن وضعه ممتاز وهو دلوقتي عنده مقاومات تاريخية وصعوده كان كبير   الناس استندت على المقاومات دي في الهبوط واللي هيدعمهم اخباره السيئة يعني هيبقي فني واساسي   تأثير الأخبار السيئة للباوند على السوق مش ممكن تتساوي باخبار الدولار .. فيه فرق كبير   وصباحك قشطة يا قمر وياريت نشوف مشاركاتك معانا دايما انت اللي حبيب الكل

----------


## أبو نورة

والله انا على فكرة مثلكم بايع الباوند ين من 248.15 ومن 247.25 ومن 245.80 يعني معاكم والباوند لازلت بيع لكن العاطفة ليست الحكم في الفوريكس ولا انا اتمنى اولاد اسماعيل ينزلوه الى 243.09
والباوند إلى 2.0090 بس والله انا مش متفائل كثير على إغلاقات الاسبوع اللي فات ولو ها الاسبوع اغلق فوق 2.0300 انسى النزول تماما ويمكن انسى رقم 1.99

----------


## bo7a

> والله انا على فكرة مثلكم بايع الباوند ين من 248.15 ومن 247.25 ومن 245.80 يعني معاكم والباوند لازلت بيع لكن العاطفة ليست الحكم في الفوريكس ولا انا اتمنى اولاد اسماعيل ينزلوه الى 243.09
> والباوند إلى 2.0090 بس والله انا مش متفائل كثير على إغلاقات الاسبوع اللي فات ولو ها الاسبوع اغلق فوق 2.0300 انسى النزول تماما ويمكن انسى رقم 1.99

 طيب يا سيدي تفائل بالخير تجده ان شاء الله   وان شاء الله من غير ولاد ابو اسماعيل ... احنا قدها وقدود   والاسبوع دا هيكون كله مكاسب باذن الله يا زعيم   وصبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> والله انا على فكرة مثلكم بايع الباوند ين من 248.15 ومن 247.25 ومن 245.80 يعني معاكم والباوند لازلت بيع لكن العاطفة ليست الحكم في الفوريكس ولا انا اتمنى اولاد اسماعيل ينزلوه الى 243.09
> والباوند إلى 2.0090 بس والله انا مش متفائل كثير على إغلاقات الاسبوع اللي فات ولو ها الاسبوع اغلق فوق 2.0300 انسى النزول تماما ويمكن انسى رقم 1.99

 اخوي ما نضعه هنا ليس بالاحاسيس وانما بالتحليل مع شوية مسحرة لتلطيف الجو وان شا الله الي الان وجهة نظرنا في التحليل هي الاصح تقبل ودي

----------


## مستثمرنيو

ياريت يابوحه باشا تحجز لى مكان فى اى فلم فوركسى ويكون بتاع المبتدئين  
عاوز اخلص من الديمو وادخل فى الحقيقى بس ام يخلص الفلم 
                      صبح صبح يابوحه باشا

----------


## forex147

[quote=yahte20022001;371993]حبيب الكل يا باشا 
أخبار الباوند ليست أسوأ من المنيل الدولار ولاحظ صافي التدفقات الأجنبية وأخبار الدولار 90% هي اللي تحرك السوق وهي سيئة جدا  
لكن قد يعني هبوط الدولار أمام الين وعنما يتحرك بسرعة هذا الزوج أكثر من الباوند دولار يسحب معاه المجنون  
فالله أعلم والله يستر[/quote 
صبح صبح
متفق معاك بالراي وان شاء الله ينزل علشان ارجع اشتريه   :012: 
الله كريم

----------


## bo7a

> ياريت يابوحه باشا تحجز لى مكان فى اى فلم فوركسى ويكون بتاع المبتدئين  
> عاوز اخلص من الديمو وادخل فى الحقيقى بس ام يخلص الفلم 
> صبح صبح يابوحه باشا

 صباح الفل يا قمر   الفيلم اللي يعجبك والمكان اللي يدخل دماغك شاورلي عليه بس ومن غير حجز هيكون بتاعك   انت حبيب الكل يا عسل ووجودك منورنا   صبح صبح

----------


## forex147

> اخوي ما نضعه هنا ليس بالاحاسيس وانما بالتحليل مع شوية مسحرة لتلطيف الجو وان شا الله الي الان وجهة نظرنا في التحليل هي الاصح تقبل ودي

 ان شاء الله
يكون تصحيح كبير ويرزقك ربنا على قد نيتك صبح

----------


## fxaqaba

بوحة يتوعد للاندال يوم الاثنين ويمخمخ على كاسة حلبة حصى قبل الحرب

----------


## bo7a

> بوحة يتوعد للاندال يوم الاثنين ويمخمخ على كاسة حلبة حصى قبل الحرب

 شيل الصورة بسرعة يا حماده   :Ohmy:   الست حلويات لو دخلت لقت الصورة بتاعتي مع البت كوتا بنتها مش هترضي تجوزهالي   :Nono:   صبح صبح يا معلم وتعالي خدلك كاسة حلبة معايا   :013:

----------


## aboali

اوعى تنسى يا بوحه العشوه ها
علشان ممكن تتحقق هذا الاسبوع
ان شاء الله

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

عشان يكون عنا نظرة مبعدية احنا صحبتها علي راي العم بوحة خلينا نشوف

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح على الناس الحلوة  
أستعدو يا شباب وزيدو من الكبتشينو إستعداد لإسبوع بإذن الله نشهد فيه إرتفاع للدولار وأصحاب العقود USD/JPY يحطون بالهم يكتفون بالربح القليل لأنه ممكن يوصل  124 وماراح ينزل أما موضوع المجنون مع إقفاله في حدود مستوى المقاومة الرئيس وهو نقطة دعم قويه لمستوى 249 بس بإذن الله يتحقق الكسر ونشوف المجنون تحت 243 وتتحقق الأهداف. 
ومشكور ياخوي دبي على الجارت الجميل 
وياله يا بوحه متخلص الحلبة بتاعتك وتسيب البنت كوته وبلاش المياعه والهياصه مع النسوان 
تعاله عندن حرب مع المجنون.

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> صبح صبح على الناس الحلوة  
> أستعدو يا شباب وزيدو من الكبتشينو إستعداد لإسبوع بإذن الله نشهد فيه إرتفاع للدولار وأصحاب العقود USD/JPY يحطون بالهم يكتفون بالربح القليل لأنه ممكن يوصل 124 وماراح ينزل أما موضوع المجنون مع إقفاله في حدود مستوى المقاومة الرئيس وهو نقطة دعم قويه لمستوى 249 بس بإذن الله يتحقق الكسر ونشوف المجنون تحت 243 وتتحقق الأهداف. 
> ومشكور ياخوي دبي على الجارت الجميل 
> وياله يا بوحه متخلص الحلبة بتاعتك وتسيب البنت كوته وبلاش المياعه والهياصه مع النسوان 
> تعاله عندن حرب مع المجنون.

 صباحه عسل يا باشا وبوحة باشا مختفي لازم ندور عليه  اهلي مسا علي الناس الطيبة

----------


## dr_mamy2006

صباح العسل علي عيون الحلوين بعد الاجازة وربنا يجعله اسبوع ارباح على الجميع واعتقد انه لا وجود اخبار قوية لهبوط الندل ولكن هناك مستويات وارقام قياسية لكل العملات يعنى احتمال مزيدا من الارقام القياسية للندل تحياتى

----------


## bo7a

> اوعى تنسى يا بوحه العشوه ها
> علشان ممكن تتحقق هذا الاسبوع
> ان شاء الله

   صباح العسل يا ابو علي   ان شاء الله يا جميل وهنعمل صحبة زي العسل ونروح نتعشي سوا كلنا ويارب يعملها بس   أبو الأندال علشان ناكل بنفس  ....  صبح صبح يا معلم

----------


## bo7a

> عشان يكون عنا نظرة مبعدية احنا صحبتها علي راي العم بوحة خلينا نشوف

 يا اهلا بحبيب قلبي ......... ازيك يا حوده   ايه يا بني الجمال دا كله ؟؟؟ ....  تسلملي اديك وتفكيرك يا عسل   وصبح صبح ان شاء الله ننزل نشرب شاي سوا

----------


## dr_mamy2006

:Clap:  :Thumb:  

> صباح العسل علي عيون الحلوين بعد الاجازة وربنا يجعله اسبوع ارباح على الجميع واعتقد انه لا وجود اخبار قوية لهبوط الندل ولكن هناك مستويات وارقام قياسية لكل العملات يعنى احتمال مزيدا من الارقام القياسية للندل تحياتى

  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح على الناس الحلوة  
> أستعدو يا شباب وزيدو من الكبتشينو إستعداد لإسبوع بإذن الله نشهد فيه إرتفاع للدولار وأصحاب العقود USD/JPY يحطون بالهم يكتفون بالربح القليل لأنه ممكن يوصل 124 وماراح ينزل أما موضوع المجنون مع إقفاله في حدود مستوى المقاومة الرئيس وهو نقطة دعم قويه لمستوى 249 بس بإذن الله يتحقق الكسر ونشوف المجنون تحت 243 وتتحقق الأهداف. 
> ومشكور ياخوي دبي على الجارت الجميل 
> وياله يا بوحه متخلص الحلبة بتاعتك وتسيب البنت كوته وبلاش المياعه والهياصه مع النسوان 
> تعاله عندن حرب مع المجنون.

 صبح صبح يا معلم   الكابتشينو هييجي دلوقتي ... أبو صلاح راح يجيبلنا كيلو .. علشان نمخمخ براحتنا   :Ohmy:   وان شاء الله هيكون اسبوع زي العسل وكله مكاسب مع المخمخة   :012:   صباح الفل يا برنس وان شاء الله يكسر ويروح للأهداف

----------


## bo7a

> صباح العسل علي عيون الحلوين بعد الاجازة وربنا يجعله اسبوع ارباح على الجميع واعتقد انه لا وجود اخبار قوية لهبوط الندل ولكن هناك مستويات وارقام قياسية لكل العملات يعنى احتمال مزيدا من الارقام القياسية للندل تحياتى

 صباح الفل يا دكتور واسبوع سعيد على الجميع وملئ بالارباح   يوم الاثنين هتكون الحركة بسيطة جدا على أغلب الأزواج من وجهة نظري   وهيبدأ الطحن من يوم الثلاثاء مع الأخبار وما أعتقدش انه ممكن يعمل قمة جديدة أو يكسر 249.00   ان شاء الله هو كدا أخد قرار بالهبوط وإحنا كلنا هنساعده   وصبح صبح يا دكتور

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> يا اهلا بحبيب قلبي ......... ازيك يا حوده   ايه يا بني الجمال دا كله ؟؟؟ .... تسلملي اديك وتفكيرك يا عسل    وصبح صبح ان شاء الله ننزل نشرب شاي سوا

 تمام يا باشا وينك انت ومنتظرين وشاي تقيل

----------


## bo7a

وجهة نظري بالمرفقات   وصبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> وجهة نظري بالمرفقات    وصبح صبح

 صباحو سكر  يا باشا

----------


## عمر حلاق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  يا إخوان أنا لا أتحدث عن هبوط كبير ولكن يجب أن ننتبه لهاتين الشمعتين اللتان تدلان على الإنعكاس  وفي حال هبط الزوج فلربما إرتد من خط الترند  وفي حال إخترق الترند المرسوم قد يرتد من 243.99 وهي نقطة قوية   وفي حال إخترق 243.99 قد نراه عند فايبو 23.6 على 242.40   هذا في حال إستمر هبوطه ولم يسجل قمة اعلى والله أعلم  بالتوفيق

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  يا إخوان أنا لا أتحدث عن هبوط كبير ولكن يجب أن ننتبه لهاتين الشمعتين اللتان تدلان على الإنعكاس  وفي حال هبط الزوج فلربما إرتد من خط الترند  وفي حال إخترق الترند المرسوم قد يرتد من 243.99 وهي نقطة قوية   وفي حال إخترق 243.99 قد نراه عند فايبو 23.6 على 242.40   هذا في حال إستمر هبوطه ولم يسجل قمة اعلى والله أعلم  بالتوفيق

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   ايه النور دا كله يا عمر باشا ؟؟؟  ....  والله حاسس ان الكيبورد عاوزه تقوم ترقص من الفرحة زي صاحبها   تسلم اديك يا زعيم ويسلم شارتك الجميل وان شاء الله ما يخيب ظنك وظننا ويتم السيناريو الجميل دا   نورتنا والله يا استاذ عمر واوعدنا انك تكرر زيارتك الجميلة دي بصفة مستمرة   لانك شوقتنا لابداعاتك ورؤيتك الجميلة ونستفيد من خبرتك وكلامك العسل   وصبح صبح يا زعيم واسبوع موفق للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## عمر حلاق

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته    ايه النور دا كله يا عمر باشا ؟؟؟ .... والله حاسس ان الكيبورد عاوزه تقوم ترقص من الفرحة زي صاحبها   تسلم اديك يا زعيم ويسلم شارتك الجميل وان شاء الله ما يخيب ظنك وظننا ويتم السيناريو الجميل دا   نورتنا والله يا استاذ عمر واوعدنا انك تكرر زيارتك الجميلة دي بصفة مستمرة   لانك شوقتنا لابداعاتك ورؤيتك الجميلة ونستفيد من خبرتك وكلامك العسل    وصبح صبح يا زعيم واسبوع موفق للجميع ان شاء الله

 تسلم أخي بوحة  وجزاك الله كل خير  وإن شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظنك بنا 
كان عندي في الأيام الماضية مشكلة كبيرة في التصفح ، والحمد لله أصبحت أفضل  بالتوفيق يا الغالي

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح  
كيفكم يا شباب... كل واحد ياخذ كفايته من الكبتشينو الكمية محدوده والأسبوع بأوله  
مع إفتتاح الأسواق الآسيوية استقرار المجنون على نقطة الـ 15 وإنشاء الله كسرها والمضي نزولاً

----------


## omaraiad

صباح الخير يابوحه . أخوك المعلم شباطه بيسجل حضورن مبنكرر ن........

----------


## aboali

[quote=bo7a;372411]  ان شاء الله هو كدا أخد قرار بالهبوط وإحنا كلنا هنساعده      احنا اللى هنساعد المجنون يا بوحه دا احنا عاوزين اللى يساعدنا يا راجل

----------


## aboali

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  يا إخوان أنا لا أتحدث عن هبوط كبير ولكن يجب أن ننتبه لهاتين الشمعتين اللتان تدلان على الإنعكاس  وفي حال هبط الزوج فلربما إرتد من خط الترند  وفي حال إخترق الترند المرسوم قد يرتد من 243.99 وهي نقطة قوية   وفي حال إخترق 243.99 قد نراه عند فايبو 23.6 على 242.40   هذا في حال إستمر هبوطه ولم يسجل قمة اعلى والله أعلم  بالتوفيق

   اخى عمر  الله يبارك فيك وكمان  الديلى يقول ايه منظره كده بيقول يا جماعه انا نااااااااااااااازل

----------


## عمر حلاق

> اخى عمر الله يبارك فيك وكمان الديلى يقول ايه منظره كده بيقول يا جماعه انا نااااااااااااااازل

 وبارك الله بك أخي أبوعلي  الدخول على ما اعتقد من إفتتاح السوق إن شاء الله   ولكن الاهداف تعتمد على الإرتداد والإختراق للنقاط التي حددناها  وتعلمت من هذا السوق أنه لا يوجد كلمة أكيد إطلاقاً  :Regular Smile:   موفق إن شاء الله

----------


## aboali

رساله من الاخ تايبان
 : 
السلام عليكم اسعد الله اوقاتكم كوريا اغلقت المفاعل و ايران سمحت بالتفتيش يعنى التوتر انتهى فى لحظه مما سيؤدى الى صعود حاد فى الدولار والين وكل ازواجهما

----------


## هامور العين

صبح صبح 
صباح الخير على المعلمين و اسبوع كله مكاسب انشاء الله 
بعد شويه شوفوا حقنا شويه جمبري الماركه اياه المعركة شكلها طويله 
و نريد نخلص كل الاهداف  
لاني ابه اخذ لونق .... 235.21 او 231.80 او ....

----------


## aboali

بوحه القلق خلص يعنى لم الرجاله بقى خلاص واقفل الباب ولم العده

----------


## fxaqaba

الهدف الاول المتوقع باذن الله

----------


## osamajamal

ماذا تقول المؤشرات عن المجنون 
جميع الصور المرفقة هي على ال daily 
الدايفيرجنس على الستوكاستيك واضح 
الدايفيرجنس على rsi واضح ، وتجاوزه خط ال 70 يدل على انقطاع نفسه الصعودي الذي بدأه منذ شهر 3 . 
الدايفيرجنس على الماكدي في طور التشكل ولا أعتقد أنه يمكن أن يشكل قمة جديدة أعلى من تلك التي شكلها في 26-6 ، لكن لا نقول بوجود دايفيرجنس في هذه المرحلة لعدم وجود قمة أخرى ، مجرد ترقب . 
مؤشر william و cci يشيران إلى تشبع البيع (وهذان المؤشران يفيدان بزيادة اليقين ولا يؤخذ بهما وحدهما فقط) . 
كل هذه الأمور تقول أن هبوطه أصبح أكيد 
نعم لا يوجد في هذا السوق شيء صحيح 100% ، لكن المؤشرات تقودك إلى الطريق الصحيح في أغلب الأحيان. 
تحياتي  
الصور في المرفقات

----------


## bo7a

> كان عندي في الأيام الماضية مشكلة كبيرة في التصفح ، والحمد لله أصبحت أفضل

 طيب الحمد لله يعني نحجزلك أحلي كرسي في أول صف في السينما يا كبير   ولا تحب تقعد بلكون ؟  ..  ما هو انت صاحب بيت والمكان اللي يعجبك تريح فيه   صبح صبح يا استاذ عمر   :Smile:

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح  
> كيفكم يا شباب... كل واحد ياخذ كفايته من الكبتشينو الكمية محدوده والأسبوع بأوله  
> مع إفتتاح الأسواق الآسيوية استقرار المجنون على نقطة الـ 15 وإنشاء الله كسرها والمضي نزولاً

 يا صباح الدشملة والمخمخة   صباحك وردي يا حبيب قلبي وحشتنا والله   انا جبت الكابتشينو بس محدش جه .. فقلت اشربه كله لوحدي بقي   :Nono:   مين اللي طفي النور   :Nono:   صبح صبح وان شاء الله اسبوع زي العسل على الجميع

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الخير يابوحه . أخوك المعلم شباطه بيسجل حضورن مبنكرر ن........

 صباح الفل يا معلم شباطه   يا معلم ابقي وصي علينا في اللحمة اللي نازلة الاسبوع الجاي تبقي رخيصة شوية   صبح صبح يا معلم ونهارك زي الفل ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

[quote=aboali;372567] 

> ان شاء الله هو كدا أخد قرار بالهبوط وإحنا كلنا هنساعده      احنا اللى هنساعد المجنون يا بوحه دا احنا عاوزين اللى يساعدنا يا راجل

 طيب جهز العشا يا ابو علي وكبايتين شاي لحد ما أجيبهولك من ودانه   هيروح مننا فين .... طالما فيها عشا لو هروح اضرب نار بجد في لندن .. أنا بايعها   صبح صبح يا كبير حتتنا

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح 
> صباح الخير على المعلمين و اسبوع كله مكاسب انشاء الله 
> بعد شويه شوفوا حقنا شويه جمبري الماركه اياه المعركة شكلها طويله 
> و نريد نخلص كل الاهداف 
> لاني ابه اخذ لونق .... 235.21 او 231.80 او ....

 صباحك سكر يا عم عمر ... ونهارك زي العسل ان شاء الله واسبوع ملئ بالارباح   انت حبيب قلبي وعلشان كدا لك كيلو جمبري زيادة وحاجة وصاية بقي هتدعيلي بعدها   والرجالة في المعركة لازم تتغذي كويس علشان يبقي الضرب علي حق   صبح صبح يا كبير وهينزل يحقق أهدافنا وناخده لونج تاني ويبقي الضرب من فوق ومن تحت

----------


## omaraiad

هوه المعلم بوحه فين؟ ياعم الشاى ابو نعناع المنعنع الحلو بتاعك.....صبح صبح يامعلمه.

----------


## bo7a

> الهدف الاول المتوقع باذن الله

 صباح الفل يا كبير المصوراتية .... واسبوع قشطة ان شاء الله   النقطة اللي انت قلت عليها دي نفس هدفنا بالظبط وان شاء الله يحققها يا كبير   تسلملي يا قمر ويسلم شارتك الجميل دا .. أنا أول ما شفتك محدد الهدف اديت الشارت بوسة كبيرة   ولما يحققه ان شاء الله يبقي البوسة الأكبر ليك انت يا غالي   صبح صبح ومنتظرين التقارير المصورة  ..  بس ابعد عن بوحه وكفاية فضايح   :012:

----------


## aboali

[quote=bo7a;372615] 

> طيب جهز العشا يا ابو علي وكبايتين شاي لحد ما أجيبهولك من ودانه   هيروح مننا فين .... طالما فيها عشا لو هروح اضرب نار بجد في لندن .. أنا بايعها    صبح صبح يا كبير حتتنا

 اهدء شويه  تضرب لندن ايه بس احنا عاوزنها خناقه كبيره بس لحد ما يوصل عند242.00

----------


## bo7a

> ماذا تقول المؤشرات عن المجنون 
> جميع الصور المرفقة هي على ال daily 
> الدايفيرجنس على الستوكاستيك واضح 
> الدايفيرجنس على rsi واضح ، وتجاوزه خط ال 70 يدل على انقطاع نفسه الصعودي الذي بدأه منذ شهر 3 . 
> الدايفيرجنس على الماكدي في طور التشكل ولا أعتقد أنه يمكن أن يشكل قمة جديدة أعلى من تلك التي شكلها في 26-6 ، لكن لا نقول بوجود دايفيرجنس في هذه المرحلة لعدم وجود قمة أخرى ، مجرد ترقب . 
> مؤشر william و cci يشيران إلى تشبع البيع (وهذان المؤشران يفيدان بزيادة اليقين ولا يؤخذ بهما وحدهما فقط) . 
> كل هذه الأمور تقول أن هبوطه أصبح أكيد 
> نعم لا يوجد في هذا السوق شيء صحيح 100% ، لكن المؤشرات تقودك إلى الطريق الصحيح في أغلب الأحيان. 
> تحياتي  
> الصور في المرفقات

  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   أكبر سقفة لزعيم المؤشرات ...... تسلم يا اسامه باشا والله تحليل روعة   ما شاء الله عليك يا زعيم ومنتظرين ابداعاتك دايما ... واسبوع كله مكسب باذن الله   كدا كل الدنيا بتقول هبوط تحليلات ومؤشرات والاساسي بيقول كدا هو كمان حتي الشموع بتأكد الهبوط   كل اللي علينا بقي دلوقتي اننا ندعي ان السيناريوهات دي تتم وعلى بركة الله تروح لأهدافنا   معتقدش انه يقدر يعمل فعلا قمم جديدة الا بعد التصحيح ومنتظرين يصحح على الأقل 300  نقطة   وبعدها نشوف هو ناوي علي ايه .... عموما ربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير   وتحياتي لك يا قمر ....... وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> هوه المعلم بوحه فين؟ ياعم الشاى ابو نعناع المنعنع الحلو بتاعك.....صبح صبح يامعلمه.

 انت عينك ع الكاسة يا معلم  ؟؟؟؟   :Ohmy:   طب خدلك شوية أحسن يجيلي زغطة وأروح فيها   :Yawn:   صبح صبح ومعاك واحد حلبه حصي لكبير المعلمين في السوق وصلللللللللحه

----------


## bo7a

[quote=aboali;372619] 

> اهدء شويه  تضرب لندن ايه بس احنا عاوزنها خناقه كبيره بس لحد ما يوصل عند242.00

 المهم ان فيه عشا ...... نتخانق بقي .. نضرب نار ... نموتهم ... المهم اننا نتعشي   ووقتها هعزم الكل زي ما قلتلك وانت كبيرنا ورقبتك سدادة  :012:   ( انا متعشم أوي صح )    :Cloud9:

----------


## bo7a

باذن الله أول ما يروح لأهدافنا هعمل مفاجئة كبيرة لكل المعلمين هنا  
بس هو يعملها ان شاء الله

----------


## m.salah

صباح الفل على كل المعلمين صباح المكاسب يامعلم بوحه هو الراجل الكبير ابتدى شغل ولا ايه

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الفل على كل المعلمين صباح المكاسب يامعلم بوحه هو الراجل الكبير ابتدى شغل ولا ايه

 على بالي .. علي بالي .. حبيبي علي بالي   صباح نرجس يا ابو صلاح .. واحشني أوي والله يا معلم   الراجل الكبير مش عارف أكلمه بيرد عليا بس بيقولي كلمة السر ايه وانا مش عارفها   :Thmbdn:    بس شكله كدا بدأ يهزر مع الانجليز ..... اه صحيح ... هي كلمة السر ايه يا ابو صلاح   :012:   قول عادي بس صغر الخط علشان محدش ياخد باله   :012:   وصبح صبح يا معلم

----------


## bo7a

باذن الله ممكن نشوف الهدف الأول النهاردا عند 246.75  ان شاء الله   ولكن محدش يقلق هو لازم يصعد شوية علشان يقفل الجاب اللي فتح عليها   واحتمال كبير يرتد من 247.20  الي الهدف على طول ونقول مبروك لكل حبايبنا   صبح صبح

----------


## aboali

[quote=bo7a;372624] 

> المهم ان فيه عشا ...... نتخانق بقي .. نضرب نار ... نموتهم ... المهم اننا نتعشي    ووقتها هعزم الكل زي ما قلتلك وانت كبيرنا ورقبتك سدادة  ( انا متعشم أوي صح )

   يعنى على كده عاوزينه يوصل الى 229.50

----------


## bo7a

[quote=aboali;372642] 

> يعنى على كده عاوزينه يوصل الى 229.50

 لا لا لا ما تقلقش يا ابو علي .... هم حوالي 5 الاف واحد بس اللي هييجوا العزومة   شوف انت بقي عاوزه يوصل كام علشان تظبط حالك   :012:

----------


## هامور العين

الجاب  اتساكر

----------


## aboali

بوحه:
عاوزينه يكسر247.33
اليوم قبل جلسه اوروبا

----------


## omaraiad

تصبح على خير يابوحه يظهر الندل هيتعبنا معاه الاسبوع ده.

----------


## dr_mamy2006

الموقف غامض رغم التحليلات والمؤشرات كدليل للهبوط ولكن السوق غدار 
ياشباب والحرس واجب والمتابعة هى الحل لقراءه الموقف 
تحياتى للحلوين اللى سهرنين معنا وياريت بوحه يغير اسمه للتمويه
لان الندل معاكسه شوية ونفسة يعمله عمليه ارهابيه

----------


## bo7a

> الجاب اتساكر

 اتسكر فعلا يا استاذ عمر .. بس هو دلوقتي عند دعم قوي ولازم يكسره علشان ينزل   صعد وارتد من البايفوت دايلي والموفينج 55  ... والدعم مش هياخد في ايده غلوة بمجرد كسره   ان شاء الله هيكون الهبوط كبير وزي ما قلت أتمني اشوف الهدف الاول النهاردا باذن الله   والأهم انه ما يعملش هاي جديد وصباحك سكر يا استاذنا

----------


## bo7a

> بوحه:
> عاوزينه يكسر247.33
> اليوم قبل جلسه اوروبا

 ان شاء الله يكسرها في سوق اوربا كمان ... المشكلة ان اليابان اجازة النهاردا   والحركة مش كويسة بس ربنا يسهل ويكسر النهاردا ويروح 246.75  ان شاء الله   صبح يا زعيم

----------


## bo7a

> تصبح على خير يابوحه يظهر الندل هيتعبنا معاه الاسبوع ده.

 وانت من اهل الخير يا معلم   ادخل انت نام ولو فيه اي جديد هبعتلك الواد ابن المعلم الزناتي يصحيك   وصبح صبح يا معلم شباطة

----------


## bo7a

> الموقف غامض رغم التحليلات والمؤشرات كدليل للهبوط ولكن السوق غدار 
> ياشباب والحرس واجب والمتابعة هى الحل لقراءه الموقف 
> تحياتى للحلوين اللى سهرنين معنا وياريت بوحه يغير اسمه للتمويه
> لان الندل معاكسه شوية ونفسة يعمله عمليه ارهابيه

 صباح الفل يا دكتور نهارك سعيد واسبوع كله مكاسب ان شاء الله   السوق غدار فعلا يا دكتور بس الغلبة بتكون للفني والتذبذب هيكون شعار اليوم ان لم يكسر الدعوم   عموما احنا برده متابعين وسهرانين وللمكسب مستنيين وصبح صبح يا سيد المعلمين

----------


## حسام الهواري

> صباح الفل يا دكتور نهارك سعيد واسبوع كله مكاسب ان شاء الله   السوق غدار فعلا يا دكتور بس الغلبة بتكون للفني والتذبذب هيكون شعار اليوم ان لم يكسر الدعوم    عموما احنا برده متابعين وسهرانين وللمكسب مستنيين وصبح صبح يا سيد المعلمين

 منور يا عسل وسهرة مليئه بالارباح لكل السهرنين :Drive1:    :Clap:  :Doh:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yikes3: تحياتى

----------


## bo7a

> منور يا عسل وسهرة مليئه بالارباح لكل السهرنين  تحياتى

 صباحك سكر يا حسام باشا وان شاء الله كلنا كسبانين يا برنس   صبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

صباح الخير يا معلمين ويوم موفق ان شا الله

----------


## Mothawee

صباح الفل يا ناس يا عسل  
صبح صبح أنا عاوز كاسة كبتشينو بتاع الشنب الأبيض عاوز أصحصح شوية  
أخبار المجنون أيه مشناوي يرسي لبر ولا أيه ما يستمر في نزوله ويريحنه ما بلاش نستعمل القوة معاه

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الخير يا معلمين ويوم موفق ان شا الله

 صباح الفل يا معلم محمود   ويوم موفق للجميع ان شاء الله ..... ويعملها حبيبنا بقي ويروح للهدف الاول  :Drive1:   صبح صبح يا زعيم

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الفل يا ناس يا عسل  
> صبح صبح أنا عاوز كاسة كبتشينو بتاع الشنب الأبيض عاوز أصحصح شوية  
> أخبار المجنون أيه مشناوي يرسي لبر ولا أيه ما يستمر في نزوله ويريحنه ما بلاش نستعمل القوة معاه

 صباح الهنا يا زعيم   ومعاك واحد كابتشينو بشنب ابيض وصللللللللحه   ربنا يستر بقي وينزل علشان نتعشي عند ابو علي ....  ولو طول كدا بوحه الصباح هينزل يضرب بنفسه   وهنجيب لندن عاليها واطيها ويبقي يوم ضلمة عليهم ما طلعلوش شمس   صبح صبح يا معلم

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح يا بوحه  
في أخبار ما تسرش زلزال في اليابان وإنفجار أو حريق في لندن  
ولاكن شو أخبار الدولار مش ناوي رجع مثل ما كان ولا أيه

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح يا بوحه  
> في أخبار ما تسرش زلزال في اليابان وإنفجار أو حريق في لندن  
> ولاكن شو أخبار الدولار مش ناوي رجع مثل ما كان ولا أيه

 فين الاخبار دي يا عم الحاج   :Ohmy:   وبالنسبة للدولار شكله ناوي كدا يتشال من قائمة الفوركس خالص   :012:   البتاع دا مبحبوش ومبحبش اشتغل بيه .. دا يكسف أي حد والمراهنة عليه خسارة كبيرة

----------


## Mothawee

الأخبار دي في التلفزيون  
ويعم الحج أذا الدولار رجع معنا هذا أنه في 400 نقطة مقابل الإسترليني 400 نقطة مقابل اليورو 400 نقطة مقابل الين و كمان 400 نقطة مقابل النيوزلندي يعني المجموع 400 * 4 = 1600 والنقطة بكام ب 10$ يعني الحساب كااام 16000$ يعني أسبوع الجاي إجازة 
أحلام فوركسية

----------


## bo7a

> الأخبار دي في التلفزيون  
> ويعم الحج أذا الدولار رجع معنا هذا أنه في 400 نقطة مقابل الإسترليني 400 نقطة مقابل اليورو 400 نقطة مقابل الين و كمان 400 نقطة مقابل النيوزلندي يعني المجموع 400 * 4 = 1600 والنقطة بكام ب 10$ يعني الحساب كااام 16000$ يعني أسبوع الجاي إجازة 
> أحلام فوركسية

 ههههههههههههه ربنا يبارك يا زعيم   وما تقولش كدا قدام حد علشان الحسد   :013:  وبعدين ابو علي لو شاف الارقام دي   ممكن يقلب الترابيزة عليك ويدبسك انت في العزومة ووقتها ولا 20  الف حتي ينفعوا في العزومة   دا المنتدي كله باعضاؤه ومشرفيه جايين العزومة   :012:

----------


## Mothawee

أنا كنت أأووول دي أحلام يعني كلوو بال -  
العزومة على ميييين وإمت

----------


## bo7a

> أنا كنت أأووول دي أحلام يعني كلوو بال -  
> العزومة على ميييين وإمت

 العزومة على ابو علي لما يوصل الندل 244.50  :012:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

كيف؟

----------


## Mothawee

يا جماعة محمود حتقيلو حاله نفسية والله خايف لهو ينزل والمجنون يبقا مكانه

----------


## Mothawee

> العزومة على ابو علي لما يوصل الندل 244.50

  
إنشاء الله هو أنا معزوووم  
بس العزومة الجاية على عند نقطة 239.50  :Thumb:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

مش لهدرجة حالة نفسية هاهاهاهاهاهاه

----------


## Mothawee

معلش يا محمود أحنه نتعامل مع واحد مجنون صبرك عليه شوية لين ما يتعب وإنشاء الله حييجي تحت طوعنه ونلبسه الأبيض

----------


## dr_mamy2006

مرحبا شباب
انتم مش ملاحظين وجود ارتفاعات جديدة يعنى الندل هيستندل معنا
يعنى مزيدا من الارتفاعات ولا اه رأى الخبراء
صباح الفل

----------


## bo7a

> مرحبا شباب
> انتم مش ملاحظين وجود ارتفاعات جديدة يعنى الندل هيستندل معنا
> يعنى مزيدا من الارتفاعات ولا اه رأى الخبراء
> صباح الفل

 صباح الخير يا دكتور ونهارك سعيد ان شاء الله   بس فين يا زعيم الارتفاعات الجديدة دي  ؟  :Inlove:   القمم اللي بتتكون قمم هابطة ودا مؤشر كويس للهبوط ... والسعر بيمر بمنطقة اختناق   يعني اكيد فيه انفجار كبير وهيكون في مصلحتنا ان شاء الله .. يبقي ليه القلق ؟  وجهة نظري : اذا اغلقت شمعة الاربع ساعات تحت 248.10  ممكن نشوف اليوم مستوي 246.75   عند الهدف الاول باذن الله .... وربنا يوفق الجميع وصبح صبح يا دكترة

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

:013:  :013:  

> صباح الخير يا دكتور ونهارك سعيد ان شاء الله   بس فين يا زعيم الارتفاعات الجديدة دي ؟   القمم اللي بتتكون قمم هابطة ودا مؤشر كويس للهبوط ... والسعر بيمر بمنطقة اختناق   يعني اكيد فيه انفجار كبير وهيكون في مصلحتنا ان شاء الله .. يبقي ليه القلق ؟  وجهة نظري : اذا اغلقت شمعة الاربع ساعات تحت 248.10 ممكن نشوف اليوم مستوي 246.75    عند الهدف الاول باذن الله .... وربنا يوفق الجميع وصبح صبح يا دكترة

 مقدرش اقول حاجة عنه :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> صباح الخير يا دكتور ونهارك سعيد ان شاء الله   بس فين يا زعيم الارتفاعات الجديدة دي ؟   القمم اللي بتتكون قمم هابطة ودا مؤشر كويس للهبوط ... والسعر بيمر بمنطقة اختناق   يعني اكيد فيه انفجار كبير وهيكون في مصلحتنا ان شاء الله .. يبقي ليه القلق ؟  وجهة نظري : اذا اغلقت شمعة الاربع ساعات تحت 248.10 ممكن نشوف اليوم مستوي 246.75    عند الهدف الاول باذن الله .... وربنا يوفق الجميع وصبح صبح يا دكترة

 الله ينور عليك يا بطل انا مستنى حد يقلى كلامك غلط وصدقنى حالة عدم الاستقرار
الموجودة حاليا تقلق ولا اه :Clap:  :Clap:  :Thumb:  :Yikes3:

----------


## forex147

صبح صبح
اسبوع سعيد ان شاء الله على الكل
بس سؤال يطرح نفسه مين اللي تسبب بالزلزال   :Yikes3:

----------


## bo7a

> الله ينور عليك يا بطل انا مستنى حد يقلى كلامك غلط وصدقنى حالة عدم الاستقرار
> الموجودة حاليا تقلق ولا اه

 لا يا زعيم انت كلامك عين العقل ... والواحد لازم فعلا يبعد العواطف دي شوية عن تفكيره   والحالة فعلا تخوف وانا والله لسه قايل الكلام دا لمحمود النهاردا بس على العموم احنا بندعي ربنا   لأن صفقاتنا أكتيف وداخلين السوق ورغم ان التحليلات الفنية والاساسية في صالحنا   الا ان الواحد ما يضمنش السوق وعمايله وممكن حتة زلزال صغنتوت يقلب الدنيا وهم واخدين على كدا   صبح صبح يا دكترة وان شاء الله الجاي كله خير

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح
> اسبوع سعيد ان شاء الله على الكل
> بس سؤال يطرح نفسه مين اللي تسبب بالزلزال

 صباح الفل يا قمر واسبوع سعيد عليك ان شاء الله وعلي الجميع   يا باشا ما تقلقش ولا زلازل ولا حاجة .. دا الواد اسماعيل كان بيعطس بس   مستنيين ابو صلاح بقي هو اللي علي اتصالات بالراجل الكبير ويوافينا باخر الاخبار

----------


## forex147

الله كريم
هانت بقى القليل وتطلع معاه من ثاني

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> لا يا زعيم انت كلامك عين العقل ... والواحد لازم فعلا يبعد العواطف دي شوية عن تفكيره   والحالة فعلا تخوف وانا والله لسه قايل الكلام دا لمحمود النهاردا بس على العموم احنا بندعي ربنا   لأن صفقاتنا أكتيف وداخلين السوق ورغم ان التحليلات الفنية والاساسية في صالحنا   الا ان الواحد ما يضمنش السوق وعمايله وممكن حتة زلزال صغنتوت يقلب الدنيا وهم واخدين على كدا    صبح صبح يا دكترة وان شاء الله الجاي كله خير

 ربنا يسمع منك ودعائنا بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
تحياتى :Thumb:

----------


## forex147

بوحه باي اليورو ين ينفع ولا لا اهي رايك بعد تصحيح 50%
الله كريم

----------


## هامور العين

25.8     18.0        4:30pm USDEmpire State Business Conditions Index 
صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> بوحه باي اليورو ين ينفع ولا لا اهي رايك بعد تصحيح 50%
> الله كريم

 يورو ين   :Cloud9:   من رأيي المتواضع جداااا  انت عارف ان حركته مرتبطة تماما بحركة الباوند ين أو ان الاتنين بيمشوا بنفس الطريقة  في الحقيقة مقدرش اقول اشتري رغم ان فيه مؤشرات كويسة للشراء بس أخاف من حدوث   صحوة للين أمام العملات الرئيسية تاخده ل 166.50  ويبقي كدا كسر الترند   عموما استني اختراق الموفينج والاغلاق تحت 176.75  لو حصل يبقي بلاش تدخل   وصبح

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح  
شباب أنا أشوف فرصه حلوة على USD/CAD
مع توقع أخبار إيجابية مقابل خبر سلبي للدولار ولا شو رايكم

----------


## fxaqaba

اكتشاف pattern جديد للندل يسبب القلق في الاوساط التجارية ويعتقد المحللون انه من المؤكد الهبوط لاكمتال الوجه... حيث لا ينطبق الوجه اللا على الندل

----------


## bo7a

> 25.8 18.0 4:30pm USDEmpire State Business Conditions Index 
> صبح صبح

 صباحك سكر يا حبيب قلبي   :Icon26:   شفت انت وشك حلو ازاي علينا   والله ولا طلعة القمر .. بسم الله ما شاء الله .. ربنا يبارك فيك يا استاذنا   وصبح صبح يا زعيم

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

مرفق الشارت

----------


## Mothawee

الخبر طلع جميل من صالح الدولار بس شكله ما راح يحرك ساكن اليوم

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح  
> شباب أنا أشوف فرصه حلوة على USD/CAD
> مع توقع أخبار إيجابية مقابل خبر سلبي للدولار ولا شو رايكم

 صبح يا معلم   أقولك حاجة حلوة  :  حبيبنا واخونا الكبير أبو تركي الثبيتي هو زعيم الكندي ما شاء الله عليه   وانا شايفه بيخلبص كدا اليومين دول وشاري الكندي ربنا يوفقه يا رب   اذا حبيت تستفسر عنه فهو خير من يدلك بخبرته في الزوج دا وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> اكتشاف pattern جديد للندل يسبب القلق في الاوساط التجارية ويعتقد المحللون انه من المؤكد الهبوط لاكمتال الوجه... حيث لا ينطبق الوجه اللا على الندل

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  والله انت مشكلة  هههههههههههههههههه  ربنا يسعد أيامك يا قمر ...  بجد لو اكتمل الشكل دا لازم اديلك بوسة لاني ارفقته في شارت في مشاركة قبل كدا   انت مش ملاحظ اني انا وانت متفقين حتي في نقاط الهدف ..  انت شكلك عفريتي أو انا عفريتك   :Wub:   بقولك ايه جهز الكاميرا علشان نطلع ناخد شوية صور حلوة كدا عند ابو صلاح   وبالمرة نشوفه عمل ايه مع الراجل الكبير اوي .. الواحد بدأ يقلق .. صبح صبح

----------


## forex147

> مرفق الشارت

  الله كريم
اذا كسر 61% 
راح يبدأ التعزيز عندي لكن التصحيح 50 له مشوار كبير معاي  :Drive1:

----------


## bo7a

> مرفق الشارت

  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   الكبير كبير برده ... تسلم ايدك ويسلم شارتك يا حوده

----------


## bo7a

> الخبر طلع جميل من صالح الدولار بس شكله ما راح يحرك ساكن اليوم

 الخبر قوي .. والمتوقع له كان سلبي وأتي أكبر من المتوقع ومن السابق كمان   يعني في مصلحة الدولار مية المية ... بس المشكلة انك زي ما قلت مش هيحرك ساكن   لأن الناس خلاص ما بقوا يشتروا الدولار وكله بيبيعه ... فقدوا الثقة فيه تماما   وشاريين كل العملات أمامه فعلشان كدا ممكن نشوف تحرك بسيط جدا وهووووب ينتهي المفعول   وكأن شيئاً لم يكن .... صعبان عليا يا أخضر

----------


## Mothawee

> الخبر قوي .. والمتوقع له كان سلبي وأتي أكبر من المتوقع ومن السابق كمان   يعني في مصلحة الدولار مية المية ... بس المشكلة انك زي ما قلت مش هيحرك ساكن   لأن الناس خلاص ما بقوا يشتروا الدولار وكله بيبيعه ... فقدوا الثقة فيه تماما   وشاريين كل العملات أمامه فعلشان كدا ممكن نشوف تحرك بسيط جدا وهووووب ينتهي المفعول    وكأن شيئاً لم يكن .... صعبان عليا يا أخضر

  
لا كن غداً سوف تكون حرب قوية من الدولار على كافة العملات مع كمية الأخبار التي سوف تصب من مصلحة الدولار فيجب أخذ الحذر

----------


## أسامة أمين

يا شباب ريحوا اعصابكم شوية 
انا عن نفسي 
تارك الصفقة لوحدها وكان شيء لم يكن باستثناء بعض النظرات الخاطفة على الاحوال

----------


## bo7a

> يا شباب ريحوا اعصابكم شوية 
> انا عن نفسي 
> تارك الصفقة لوحدها وكان شيء لم يكن باستثناء بعض النظرات الخاطفة على الاحوال

 مساء الفل علي عيونك يا أمير الأمراء   ايه النور دا كله .... والله كلام مظبوط ... متابعة مستمرة بتعمل قلق وتوتر   بس احنا متعودين نخلي القلق دا اخر حاجة عندها بشوية فرفشة ع الماشي   وعموما الحركة النهاردا مملة جدا ومش مقياس نقول انه قرر صعود او هبوط   بكره باخباره الكتير والمؤثرة هيتحدد كل شئ ان شاء الله ويكون يوم مكاسب للجميع   صبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## أسامة أمين

> مساء الفل علي عيونك يا أمير الأمراء   ايه النور دا كله .... والله كلام مظبوط ... متابعة مستمرة بتعمل قلق وتوتر   بس احنا متعودين نخلي القلق دا اخر حاجة عندها بشوية فرفشة ع الماشي   وعموما الحركة النهاردا مملة جدا ومش مقياس نقول انه قرر صعود او هبوط   بكره باخباره الكتير والمؤثرة هيتحدد كل شئ ان شاء الله ويكون يوم مكاسب للجميع    صبح صبح يا قمر

 ايه يا عمي القائد أنا متأكد تماما أنك في تعب شديد وكمان مرهق  :Cloud9:  :Cloud9:   انشاء الله  يروح ده كله عند تحقيق الهدف بادن الواحد الاحد   سيدنا القائد  غدا انشاء الله اخبار قنابل من النوع الثقيل  انشاء الله تكون لصالحنا

----------


## bo7a

> ايه يا عمي القائد أنا متأكد تماما أنك في تعب شديد وكمان مرهق   انشاء الله يروح ده كله عند تحقيق الهدف بادن الواحد الاحد   سيدنا القائد  غدا انشاء الله اخبار قنابل من النوع الثقيل  انشاء الله تكون لصالحنا

 ان شاء الله يا سيادة المستشار ....  فعلا كله بينسي التعب وقت الفرحة والمكسب    :Drive1:  ياااااااارب نسي المنتدي كله التعب    :Drive1:   صبح صبح ومستنيك بكره ان شاء الله في المعركة

----------


## omaraiad

صباح الخير يامعلم بوحه .احنا هنسيب الندل لامؤاخذه يتمرقع معانا فى المنطقه دى على راحته .لان ده هيتسبب فى انه ياخد على قفاه مظبوط ولا انت ايه رايك يازين المعلمين؟ .صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الخير يامعلم بوحه .احنا هنسيب الندل لامؤاخذه يتمرقع معانا فى المنطقه دى على راحته .لان ده هيتسبب فى انه ياخد على قفاه مظبوط ولا انت ايه رايك يازين المعلمين؟ .صبح صبح

 الشوري شورتك والرأي رأيك يا أبو نسمه ... نسيبه كدا يا معلم لحد الساعة  3  وبعدها عينك ما تشوف الا النور   وصبح صبح يا كبير المعلمين

----------


## omaraiad

بقولك يامعلم بوحه ,سمعت من مصادر مستوثقه ان مودام ميركل بتاعه المانيا وقعت مع الواد ساركوزى بتاع فرنسا وقفلوا مع بعض من تأثير المستويات الحاليه على اقتوصاديات منطقه اليويو ....حدش بلغك عن حاجه  كده ولا دى اوشاعات ..... وصبح صبح يانواره الحته....اخوك شباطه

----------


## fxaqaba

llllll

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح 
على الناس الحلوة أنا معاكم في المحاولة في القبض على المجنون 
يالله الله كريم إنشاء الله الخبر يكون إيجابي الساعة 4:00 وإنشاء الله يقع وهو واقف

----------


## omaraiad

:Wub:

----------


## هامور العين

صبح صبح على الناس العسل

----------


## Mothawee

صباح الفل يا حلوييين أخبار المجنون أيه مش عاوز ينزل هو لسة متمرد  
صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> بقولك يامعلم بوحه ,سمعت من مصادر مستوثقه ان مودام ميركل بتاعه المانيا وقعت مع الواد ساركوزى بتاع فرنسا وقفلوا مع بعض من تأثير المستويات الحاليه على اقتوصاديات منطقه اليويو ....حدش بلغك عن حاجه كده ولا دى اوشاعات ..... وصبح صبح يانواره الحته....اخوك شباطه

 صباح الفل يا معلم شباطة   يا صفايح *الزبدة السايحة*... يا براميل القشطة النايحة  والله يا معلم مجاليش خبر من نواحي العالم دي ....... بس نبقي نخطف رجلنا كدا ونشوف الاوضاع هناك   صباحك قشطة واضربلنا حجرين زغلول كدا نصطبح بيهم يا معلمة

----------


## bo7a

> llllll

 يا ساتر يا رب .....  يا رب ما حد فينا ينام بالطريقة دي   :Inlove:   صباح الفل يا معلم حماده ...... الكميرا بتاعتك بقت تروح لبعيد كدا ليه  صبح صبح يا زعيم

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح على الناس العسل

 صبح صبح يا استاذ عمر ...... صباحك سكر يا راجل يا سكر   فين البوستات الجميلة بتاع الاخبار ؟؟   منتظرينك يا قمرنا

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الفل يا حلوييين أخبار المجنون أيه مش عاوز ينزل هو لسة متمرد  
> صبح صبح

 صباحك فل يا غالي .... صباح المزاج العالي   ساعة الا ربع تفصلنا عن انطلاقة جنودنا الباسلين في اختراق مناطق العدو   وانت قاعد عندك ليه يا عم الحاج ..... هات رجالتك ويللا على الجبهة    صبح صبح ... عينزول نزول الابل النهاردا

----------


## Mothawee

ربنا يسمع منك

----------


## Mothawee

الأخبار من مصلحة الإسترليني الله يستر

----------


## أبو نورة

ايش صار في الجنود وقائدهم 
248.73

----------


## fxaqaba

> ايش صار في الجنود وقائدهم 
> 248.73

 لمعلم بوحة انتهى من تصليح العطل الذي اصاب القمر بوحة 1254 استعدادا لتحديد موقع للمعركة القريبة جدا جدا والحامية الوطيس

----------


## danger

وش السر خلف هذا الارتفاع؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## fxaqaba

> وش السر خلف هذا الارتفاع؟؟؟؟؟؟

 الصعود الى الهاوية :Thmbdn:  :Thmbdn:  :Thmbdn:

----------


## aswelam

249 و هكذا انتصر ولاد أبو أسماعيل للأسف فى المعركه و شكله كدة الى250 ومعلش يابوحه لم الرجاله اللى اتعوروا و اتبهدلوا من ولاد أبو اسماعيل و ان شاء الله تنتصر فى المعركه القادمه اما بالنسبه لى فمع الأسف انها النهايه تماما..بالتوفيق ان شاء الله للجميع

----------


## Mothawee

ما هو التحليل النهائي لمجنون وين أخوي محمود ولا بوحه عطونه من الشارتات الحلوة بتاعتكم

----------


## danger

> ما هو التحليل النهائي لمجنون وين أخوي محمود ولا بوحه عطونه من الشارتات الحلوة بتاعتكم

 صدقني الوضع خارج نطاق سيطرة الشارتات .. بس مانقول غير الله يكتب اللي فيه الخير

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> 249 و هكذا انتصر ولاد أبو أسماعيل للأسف فى المعركه و شكله كدة الى250 ومعلش يابوحه لم الرجاله اللى اتعوروا و اتبهدلوا من ولاد أبو اسماعيل و ان شاء الله تنتصر فى المعركه القادمه اما بالنسبه لى فمع الأسف انها النهايه تماما..بالتوفيق ان شاء الله للجميع

   اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير  بالنسبة لنا الثلاث الساعات القادمة هى التي ستحسم الامر باذن الله تعالى والله عز وجل اعلى واعلم  تحياتي وتقديري  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

----------


## أبو نورة

ممكن توضح لنا كيف ستحسم الأمر  
مع ان الكثيرين قالوا لن يصل 249 قبل النزول الى 243.09؟؟؟؟ 
نرجو التوضيح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

مرفق الشارت

----------


## forex147

الله يجيب اللي فيه خير

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> ممكن توضح لنا كيف ستحسم الأمر  
> مع ان الكثيرين قالوا لن يصل 249 قبل النزول الى 243.09؟؟؟؟ 
> نرجو التوضيح

 اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير  اخوك جابر ممن قالوا بان السعر لن يصل الى مستويات 249 - 250 قبل ان نرى 241.80 هذا للتذكير  بالنسبة لاستفسارك فما قصدته من ان الثلاث الساعات القادمة هى التي ستحسم الامر اي اقفال الثلاث الساعات القادمة فوق 249.05 بالنسبة لي يعتبر اختراق واضح لهذه المقاومة التاريخية والتي قد تصنع منه دعما ونقطة انطلاق الى 250.15 - 252 - 254.85 وملاحظة ما سيفعله السعر عند ملامسة نقطة 249.60هذا والله عز وجل اعلى وأعلم تحياتي وتقديري  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

----------


## fxaqaba

> ما هو التحليل النهائي لمجنون وين أخوي محمود ولا بوحه عطونه من الشارتات الحلوة بتاعتكم

 دايفرجنس واضح على الاربع ساعات :Thmbdn:  :Thmbdn:  :Thmbdn:  :Thmbdn:  :Thmbdn:  :Thmbdn:  :Thmbdn:  :Thmbdn:

----------


## danger

حظاً أوفر للجميع .. هذا ما أستطيع قوله

----------


## forex147

> مرفق الشارت

 كسر المثلث تاكيد للصعود  على الديلي ننتظر وانشوف

----------


## fxaqaba

وكمان وصوله الى اعلى قناة الترند الصاعد على الاربع ساعات والساعة كمان وبعد هيك ما فيها كلام... انسكر حساباتنا ونلم عدتنا ونروح على بيوتنا ......

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

لنراها بطريقة اخري

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

مرفق الشارت

----------


## fxaqaba

> حظاً أوفر للجميع .. هذا ما أستطيع قوله

 هكذا الصفقات يجب ان تقبل الخسارة كما تحب الربح وان كنت خسرت على الجوبي امامك فرصة للتعويض بعد حصول الكمفيرميشن على الاربع ساعات هذا ان لم يهبط الى الهاوية خلالهم

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

يا حبايبي ربح او الخسارة نحن نعمل ما علينا ولا يوجد احد ربحان ماية بالمية في هذا السوق وعلي العلم فرصة الشورت والشورت القوي لم تنتهي بعد علي الزوج لان اننا ندخل باساس ونخرج باساس وتاثر ارتفاع الزوج ليس لعدم مصداقية الشارت بل بسبب الاخبار ولكن الشارت له عمله الان عند المقاومات التاريخية وان شا الله ننتظر ونري

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> مرفق الشارت

 اخي محمود بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير  ليست المسألة مسألة دولار ين لانها لو كانت كذلك فالمسالة مفروغ منها  لانه يستهدف حاليا 123.15   والله عز وجل اعلى وأعلم  تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## fxaqaba

شهقة بسيطة وبعدين الله لا يوريك........................................ بس قديش الشهقة الله واعلم بس هي بسيطة وبعدين الى الـــ 23.6%  :013:  :013:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

الشارت الديلي

----------


## أسامة أمين

بسم الله  يا اخوان تعجبت منكم كثيرا  وكأن المجنون صعد وخلاص لا يا شباب صعد بفعل خبر الباوند الدي جاء افضل من المتوقع وكان السبب القائد للصعود  بينما فنيا الى الان ما زلت على رأيي أنه نحو النزول - ملحوظة انا اعتمد على المؤشرات  -   لكن بشرط هو ان تكون اخبار الدولار القادمة جيدة - تراكم هل فيكم حد بيقول وش دخل الدولار هون بكل بساطة ادا كانت اخبار الدولار جيدة بطبيعة الحال يرتفع امام الباوند ويضع حد لصعوده ليعكس الاتجاه نحو الاسفل مع العلم ان اخبار الدولار ينتظر ان تكون دات تأثير قوي  - لكن ادا كانت اخبار الدولار سيئة فعندها سأقتنع بالخسارة وأعوضها في شيء أخر - لكن رغم دلك لن ولن ولن اشتري المجنون -   هدا رأيي وقد يحتمل الخطأ أو الصواب   وكما قال اخي جابر الثلاث ساعات القادمة تحدد المسار لانها تضم اخبار الدولار المنتظر لها تاثير قوي سواء بالصعود او النزول  وشكرا  بالتوفيق للجميع   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : ولا تهنوا ولا تحزنوا وأنتم الأعلون -  الخلاصة الى الان مازلت مع البيع وقد فتحت عقد بيع اخر عند 249.48  والحمد لله على كل حال

----------


## fxaqaba

نزول الباوند امام الدولار سوف يؤكد نزوله امام الين

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> اخي محمود بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير  ليست المسألة مسألة دولار ين لانها لو كانت كذلك فالمسالة مفروغ منها  لانه يستهدف حاليا 123.15   والله عز وجل اعلى وأعلم   تحياتي وتقديري

 اخي جابر بارك الله فيك اعلم ذلك ولكن احد الاخوة طلب مني شارت هذا الزوج فوضعته هنا بارك الله فيك  واعطاك علي حسن نواياك

----------


## fxaqaba

> بسم الله  يا اخوان تعجبت منكم كثيرا  وكأن المجنون صعد وخلاص لا يا شباب صعد بفعل خبر الباوند الدي جاء افضل من المتوقع وكان السبب القائد للصعود  بينما فنيا الى الان ما زلت على رأيي أنه نحو النزول - ملحوظة انا اعتمد على المؤشرات -   لكن بشرط هو ان تكون اخبار الدولار القادمة جيدة - تراكم هل فيكم حد بيقول وش دخل الدولار هون بكل بساطة ادا كانت اخبار الدولار جيدة بطبيعة الحال يرتفع امام الباوند ويضع حد لصعوده ليعكس الاتجاه نحو الاسفل مع العلم ان اخبار الدولار ينتظر ان تكون دات تأثير قوي - لكن ادا كانت اخبار الدولار سيئة فعندها سأقتنع بالخسارة وأعوضها في شيء أخر - لكن رغم دلك لن ولن ولن اشتري المجنون -   هدا رأيي وقد يحتمل الخطأ أو الصواب   وكما قال اخي جابر الثلاث ساعات القادمة تحدد المسار لانها تضم اخبار الدولار المنتظر لها تاثير قوي سواء بالصعود او النزول  وشكرا  بالتوفيق للجميع  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : ولا تهنوا ولا تحزنوا وأنتم الأعلون -  الخلاصة الى الان مازلت مع البيع وقد فتحت عقد بيع اخر عند 249.48  والحمد لله على كل حال

  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## aswelam

الأخ الكريم و المحترم جدا جابر شكرا لك على ردك و ان شاء الله ربنا يعوضنى لأنى للأمانه كل المبلغ اللى دخلته فى الفوركس راح عن بكرة أبيه زى ما بيقولوا  :Regular Smile:   و دة علشان انا تقريبا عملت كل الأخطاء اللى المبتدئين فى الفوركس عملوها و حتى  يمكن انا أخترعت أخطاء جديدة و عملتها المهم ..قدر الله و ما شاء فعل ..و أنا ان شاء الله متابع لأنى سعيد انى موجود مع ناس محترمه زيك و زى المعلم بوحه و باقى الأخوة ..الفوركس غلبنى فى المعركه دى بس ان شاء الله الحرب طويله و ربنا يكرم و اعوض الخسارة ان شاء الله بس بعد فترة نقاهه و مراجعه للنفس..سلامى و احترامى للجميع

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

هذا رائي الشخصي في الباوند والي فاتح عليه بيع ما يستعجل ويسكر

----------


## bo7a

سبحــــان الله   هو دا الفوركس ........... وهو دا المجنون   نشوف شمعة أربع ساعات هتقول إيه وبعدها الرؤية تكون واضحة ان شاء الله   على الشارت 1  الإحتمال الأول : الإغلاق تحت 249.17  وهي مقاومة تاريخية وبالتالي الإغلاق تحت حد القناة العلوي   والالتزام بالقناة .. يبقي هتكون شمعة الأربع ساعات شمعة إنعكاسية محترمة مع فشل في اختراق   المقاومة هيبقي دافع قوي للهبوط ان شاء الله   الإحتمال الثاني : الإغلاق فوق المقاومة وفوق حد القناة العلوي يبقي هنشوف مستويات 250.05  وما فوق لا قدر الله   ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  طيب نشوف الشارت التاني ونشوف الحركة كانت عاملة إزاي وهل ممكن تتكرر تاني ولا لا    حط موفينج 55  علي الشارت وشوف معايا يا عم الحاج   بتاريخ 22/6  عمل مقاومة جديدة عند 247.92 وهبط واخترق الموفينج ( باللون الأحمر )    وارتد من الترند وما فضلش كتير تحت الموفينج وصعد مرة تانية ( باللون الأزرق )   والتزم تماما بالموفينج 55  وارتد منه أكثر من مرة ( باللون البني ) الي أن حقق هاي جديد   عند 248.76 بتاريخ  9/7  ... ليكرر نفس السيناريو تماماً حتي الآن   والمنتظر أن يحقق الهاي الجديد عند 250.05  والارتداد من خط الترند المكسور   قارن الحركة بالألوان على الشارت   ربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير ومحدش يستعجل على الرزق ... القادم أفضل باذن الله

----------


## أسامة أمين

> الأخ الكريم و المحترم جدا جابر شكرا لك على ردك و ان شاء الله ربنا يعوضنى لأنى للأمانه كل المبلغ اللى دخلته فى الفوركس راح عن بكرة أبيه زى ما بيقولوا  و دة علشان انا تقريبا عملت كل الأخطاء اللى المبتدئين فى الفوركس عملوها و حتى يمكن انا أخترعت أخطاء جديدة و عملتها المهم ..قدر الله و ما شاء فعل ..و أنا ان شاء الله متابع لأنى سعيد انى موجود مع ناس محترمه زيك و زى المعلم بوحه و باقى الأخوة ..الفوركس غلبنى فى المعركه دى بس ان شاء الله الحرب طويله و ربنا يكرم و اعوض الخسارة ان شاء الله بس بعد فترة نقاهه و مراجعه للنفس..سلامى و احترامى للجميع

 أخي الكريم لا تحن نعم اقولها واكررها لا تحزن 
اكيد داخل بأكثر من 10 بالمية من الحساب واصابك المرجن كول 
أخي الكريم عليك الالتزام بقدر معين من الحساب تتاجر به وان اردت المتاجرة باكثر من 10 بالمية من الحساب مثما افعل انا فعليك ما يلي :
- لا تفتح كل صفقاتك على زوج واحد اي وزع الصفقات على ازواج مختلفة  ولا تنسى وضع الستوب لوز وهدا مهم جدا في حالة مثل حالتك وهدا حتى لا يحصل المارجن كول فيفسد لك كل صفقاتك 
واضرب لك مثالا على دلك فمثلا لو كانت لديك كعكة كبير هل تستطيع ان تأكلها كلها دفعة واحد اكيد مستحيل ولن تستطيع بينما لو قطعتها اجزاء صغيرة فتستطيع اكلها وانهاءها كلها هكدا يكون الربح وزع اموالك على عدة صفقات وليس على صفقة واحدة -  ان خسرت صفقة تعوض بصفقة اخرى بينما لو كانت جل صفقاتك على زوج واحد لو خسرت راحت عليك فاحدر وان علمت فالزم فالمسلم لا يلدخ من جحر مرتين  -
- ان كنت مبتدأ مثلي فعليك بالتعلم ومعرفة الطرق والحيل - انصحك لا تكثر من الاستراتيجيات فانا عن نفسي لي طريقتي المقتنع بها وتحقق لي ارباح ولله الحمد وكدلك توجد خسائر لكن لا تنظر الى جودة الاستراتيجية بل انظر الى نتائجها معك ومدى ملاءمتها لك -
- الامر الاخير اقول لك لا تطمع ولا تخاف اي لا تكبر هدفك كونك مبتديء حيث ضع هدفك مثلا 10-15-20 نقطة فقط وليكن هدفك انطلاقا من تحليل متوقع فيه اكثر من 40-50 نقطة هدا حتى يكون دخولك شبه امن

----------


## fxaqaba

> الأخ الكريم و المحترم جدا جابر شكرا لك على ردك و ان شاء الله ربنا يعوضنى لأنى للأمانه كل المبلغ اللى دخلته فى الفوركس راح عن بكرة أبيه زى ما بيقولوا  و دة علشان انا تقريبا عملت كل الأخطاء اللى المبتدئين فى الفوركس عملوها و حتى يمكن انا أخترعت أخطاء جديدة و عملتها المهم ..قدر الله و ما شاء فعل ..و أنا ان شاء الله متابع لأنى سعيد انى موجود مع ناس محترمه زيك و زى المعلم بوحه و باقى الأخوة ..الفوركس غلبنى فى المعركه دى بس ان شاء الله الحرب طويله و ربنا يكرم و اعوض الخسارة ان شاء الله بس بعد فترة نقاهه و مراجعه للنفس..سلامى و احترامى للجميع

 انشالله اخي الكريم ربنا يعوضك في الصفقات الجاية اكثر من اللي خسرتو وهاي هي التجارة بس لا تنسى المرات الجاية تجار في عشرة بالمئة بس من حسابك ولا تشتغل بدون ستوب لوس حتى لو كانت الصفقة مضمونة 99.99 % وبهيك بتخسر صفقة بس ما بتخسر حسابك... حتى لو ضرب الستوب انتا ما بتخسر العشرة بالمئة كلهم يا دوبك نصهم يعني خمسة بالمية بس من حسابك يعني لما بتفتح عشرة بالمئة من اصل الف دولار تكون ادارتك للمخاطر مثل اللي فاتح مئة الف وعندو مليون دولار... انت ويا بالفوركس سوى وراس براس... بصراحة انا كنت فاهم تماماً ادارة المخاطر بس ما تعلمتها اللا بعد الخساير والله يعوضك

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> سبحــــان الله   هو دا الفوركس ........... وهو دا المجنون   نشوف شمعة أربع ساعات هتقول إيه وبعدها الرؤية تكون واضحة ان شاء الله   على الشارت 1  الإحتمال الأول : الإغلاق تحت 249.17 وهي مقاومة تاريخية وبالتالي الإغلاق تحت حد القناة العلوي   والالتزام بالقناة .. يبقي هتكون شمعة الأربع ساعات شمعة إنعكاسية محترمة مع فشل في اختراق   المقاومة هيبقي دافع قوي للهبوط ان شاء الله   الإحتمال الثاني : الإغلاق فوق المقاومة وفوق حد القناة العلوي يبقي هنشوف مستويات 250.05 وما فوق لا قدر الله   ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  طيب نشوف الشارت التاني ونشوف الحركة كانت عاملة إزاي وهل ممكن تتكرر تاني ولا لا   حط موفينج 55 علي الشارت وشوف معايا يا عم الحاج   بتاريخ 22/6 عمل مقاومة جديدة عند 247.92 وهبط واخترق الموفينج ( باللون الأحمر )   وارتد من الترند وما فضلش كتير تحت الموفينج وصعد مرة تانية ( باللون الأزرق )   والتزم تماما بالموفينج 55 وارتد منه أكثر من مرة ( باللون البني ) الي أن حقق هاي جديد   عند 248.76 بتاريخ 9/7 ... ليكرر نفس السيناريو تماماً حتي الآن   والمنتظر أن يحقق الهاي الجديد عند 250.05 والارتداد من خط الترند المكسور   قارن الحركة بالألوان على الشارت   ربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير ومحدش يستعجل على الرزق ... القادم أفضل باذن الله

 بعرف انك متخبي بطلع من الجورة بارك الله فيك ومستمرين يا باشا ونفسنا طويل

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> الأخ الكريم و المحترم جدا جابر شكرا لك على ردك و ان شاء الله ربنا يعوضنى لأنى للأمانه كل المبلغ اللى دخلته فى الفوركس راح عن بكرة أبيه زى ما بيقولوا    و دة علشان انا تقريبا عملت كل الأخطاء اللى المبتدئين فى الفوركس عملوها 
>  و حتى يمكن انا أخترعت أخطاء جديدة و عملتها المهم ..قدر الله و ما شاء فعل ..و أنا ان شاء الله متابع لأنى سعيد انى موجود مع ناس محترمه زيك و زى المعلم بوحه و باقى الأخوة ..الفوركس غلبنى فى المعركه دى بس ان شاء الله الحرب طويله و ربنا يكرم و اعوض الخسارة ان شاء الله بس بعد فترة نقاهه و مراجعه للنفس..سلامى و احترامى للجميع

   أخي العزيز بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير نسال الله ان يعوضك خيرا منها  ولي تعليق بسيط بارك الله فيك لما خط بالاحمر:  ان كنت لا تعلم فتلك مصيبة وان كنت تعلم فالمصيبة أعظم والله المستعان  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

----------


## bo7a

> ايش صار في الجنود وقائدهم 
> 248.73

 الجنود بخير يا زعيم والوضع تحت السيطرة لسه ان شاء الله   صبح صبح يا برنس الليالي ..... وحط في بطنك بطيخة صيفي ان شاء الله لحد ما اقولك شيلها   وابقي خالي مسؤولية   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> لمعلم بوحة انتهى من تصليح العطل الذي اصاب القمر بوحة 1254 استعدادا لتحديد موقع للمعركة القريبة جدا جدا والحامية الوطيس

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  انت مصبرني على حاجات كتير والله يا حماده ....... بس شكلهم مابقوش يخافوا من الحركات دي   بوحه نازل أرض المعركة يا بشر

----------


## bo7a

> ممكن توضح لنا كيف ستحسم الأمر  
> مع ان الكثيرين قالوا لن يصل 249 قبل النزول الى 243.09؟؟؟؟ 
> نرجو التوضيح

 يا برنس ما تقلقش ان شاء الله خير ...... وحبيبنا جابر رد عليك أهو

----------


## bo7a

> وش السر خلف هذا الارتفاع؟؟؟؟؟؟

 إنها إرادة المولي عز وجل   صبح صبح يا برنس . مفيش تفسير طبعا غير انه الخبر الايجابي على الباوند   وربما يكون صعود مؤقت ان شاء الله .. منتظرين الساعات القادمة لتحديد المصير

----------


## bo7a

> 249 و هكذا انتصر ولاد أبو أسماعيل للأسف فى المعركه و شكله كدة الى250 ومعلش يابوحه لم الرجاله اللى اتعوروا و اتبهدلوا من ولاد أبو اسماعيل و ان شاء الله تنتصر فى المعركه القادمه اما بالنسبه لى فمع الأسف انها النهايه تماما..بالتوفيق ان شاء الله للجميع

 ليه بس كدا ياقمرنا  ؟؟ 0 بلاش الكلام الكبير دا ... نهاية ايه بس ومزعل نفسك ليه   وحتي ولاد ابو اسماعيل لسه في ارضهم واحنا في ارضنا يعني الضرب من فوق البيوت   وربنا يجيب العواقب سليمة وصبح صبح يا قمر وبلاش اليأس دا وربنا هيكرمنا ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير  بالنسبة لنا الثلاث الساعات القادمة هى التي ستحسم الامر باذن الله تعالى والله عز وجل اعلى واعلم  تحياتي وتقديري  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى  والله الموفق

  

> اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير  اخوك جابر ممن قالوا بان السعر لن يصل الى مستويات 249 - 250 قبل ان نرى 241.80 هذا للتذكير  بالنسبة لاستفسارك فما قصدته من ان الثلاث الساعات القادمة هى التي ستحسم الامر اي اقفال الثلاث الساعات القادمة فوق 249.05 بالنسبة لي يعتبر اختراق واضح لهذه المقاومة التاريخية والتي قد تصنع منه دعما ونقطة انطلاق الى 250.15 - 252 - 254.85 وملاحظة ما سيفعله السعر عند ملامسة نقطة 249.60هذا والله عز وجل اعلى وأعلم تحياتي وتقديري  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

 الكبير كبير يا عم جابر والله   الله يبارك فيك يا غالي ....... كلام ولا أروع من كدا   وربنا مش هيكسفنا ان شاء الله وهيرتد على طول من المستوي دا   تسلم ايدك وتفكيرك يا زعيم وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله للجميع

----------


## Mothawee

يا شباب لا تفقدونالأمل المجنون يعني لويين بيطلع مصيره راح ينزل أنا متفائل بأنه راح ينزل 
ومستني النزول الجميل

----------


## bo7a

> دايفرجنس واضح على الاربع ساعات

  

> وكمان وصوله الى اعلى قناة الترند الصاعد على الاربع ساعات والساعة كمان وبعد هيك ما فيها كلام... انسكر حساباتنا ونلم عدتنا ونروح على بيوتنا ......

 تسلم ايدك يا حماده ........ بس هو دلوقتي اتعمي خالص ومش شايف قدامه   والفني دلوقتي في اجازة بالنسبة له لحد ما نشوف هيقرر ايه بعد ساعة ونص   ربنا يجيب العواقب سليمة ياااااااااارب وتسلم ايدك يا معلم   يا عم طلع الكميرا وصور اللحظات العصيبة دي علشان نفتكرها وقت المكسب باذن الله

----------


## admiral_2007

الأمل لسى موجود ياشباب واحنا مع الكبار (دبي وبوحه وجابر والكثير من الأساتذه المتميزين في هذا المنتدى جزاهم الله الف خير عني وعن جميع المشاركين ) سيروا الى الأمام والتوفيق بيد الله

----------


## bo7a

> يا شباب لا تفقدونالأمل المجنون يعني لويين بيطلع مصيره راح ينزل أنا متفائل بأنه راح ينزل 
> ومستني النزول الجميل

 صبح صبح يا عم الحاج ... بلاش بقي نبرة فقدان الأمل والكلام دا   أنا عاوزك مصبح على طول بالكابتشينو بتاع ابو صلاح وما تزعلش نفسك وكلها ساعات   ويرجع بيته ومطرحه   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showpost.php?p=373426&postcount=1724

----------


## forex147

الله كريم وان شاء الله لنا رزقه راح ناخذها قولو امين

----------


## bo7a

> لنراها بطريقة اخري

 ما شاء الله يا محمود مجهودك ولا أروع يا زعيم   ربنا يبارك فيك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك يا قمر   وان شاء الله ربنا مش هيضيع مجهودنا والفرح قادم باذن الله

----------


## admiral_2007

> يا عم طلع الكميرا وصور اللحظات العصيبة دي علشان نفتكرها وقت المكسب باذن الله

 هههههههههههههههههههههه 
كأنك عارف نيتي  يامعلم بوحه ...بالمناسبه انا احب احتفظ بالأشياء هذي عشان وقت الربح انشاءالله اطلعها ونضحك شويه على فقدان الأمل واليأس اللى عند الشباب ....احب اقول للشباب والله لو اقلكم كم بقي فرصيدي والله ماتصدقوا باقي عليه 300 دولار ويقفل تمام  مع ذلك ماني فاقد الأمل

----------


## fxaqaba

قوات المعلم بوحة الجوية تعمل تغطية قوية عند خط الـ 249.50 استعداداً لمهاجمة الندل وصبح صبح على كل الموجودين...  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :015:  :015:

----------


## bo7a

> بسم الله  يا اخوان تعجبت منكم كثيرا  وكأن المجنون صعد وخلاص لا يا شباب صعد بفعل خبر الباوند الدي جاء افضل من المتوقع وكان السبب القائد للصعود  بينما فنيا الى الان ما زلت على رأيي أنه نحو النزول - ملحوظة انا اعتمد على المؤشرات -   لكن بشرط هو ان تكون اخبار الدولار القادمة جيدة - تراكم هل فيكم حد بيقول وش دخل الدولار هون بكل بساطة ادا كانت اخبار الدولار جيدة بطبيعة الحال يرتفع امام الباوند ويضع حد لصعوده ليعكس الاتجاه نحو الاسفل مع العلم ان اخبار الدولار ينتظر ان تكون دات تأثير قوي - لكن ادا كانت اخبار الدولار سيئة فعندها سأقتنع بالخسارة وأعوضها في شيء أخر - لكن رغم دلك لن ولن ولن اشتري المجنون -   هدا رأيي وقد يحتمل الخطأ أو الصواب   وكما قال اخي جابر الثلاث ساعات القادمة تحدد المسار لانها تضم اخبار الدولار المنتظر لها تاثير قوي سواء بالصعود او النزول  وشكرا  بالتوفيق للجميع  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : ولا تهنوا ولا تحزنوا وأنتم الأعلون -  الخلاصة الى الان مازلت مع البيع وقد فتحت عقد بيع اخر عند 249.48  والحمد لله على كل حال

  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   بجد كلامك زي العسل يا زعيم وأنا بحترم فيك صبرك واصرارك وان شاء الله ربنا ما يخيب ظننا   فنيا الوضع في صالحنا فعلا حتي بعد الصعود دا ولكن المفاجئة ان الخبر جه عكس المتوقع   يعني كل أمالنا ان الخبر يكون سلبي وكان عنده دافع الهبوط والخبر كان هيزوده   بس الحمد لله على كل حال واحنا منتظرين نشوف ايه اللي هيحصل خلال الساعات القادمة   وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> الأخ الكريم و المحترم جدا جابر شكرا لك على ردك و ان شاء الله ربنا يعوضنى لأنى للأمانه كل المبلغ اللى دخلته فى الفوركس راح عن بكرة أبيه زى ما بيقولوا  و دة علشان انا تقريبا عملت كل الأخطاء اللى المبتدئين فى الفوركس عملوها و حتى يمكن انا أخترعت أخطاء جديدة و عملتها المهم ..قدر الله و ما شاء فعل ..و أنا ان شاء الله متابع لأنى سعيد انى موجود مع ناس محترمه زيك و زى المعلم بوحه و باقى الأخوة ..الفوركس غلبنى فى المعركه دى بس ان شاء الله الحرب طويله و ربنا يكرم و اعوض الخسارة ان شاء الله بس بعد فترة نقاهه و مراجعه للنفس..سلامى و احترامى للجميع

 ما تعرفش يا باشا انت قد ايه زعلتني ولكن اللي هون عليا ( الايموشن اللي انت حاطه بالبوست دا )   ربما تكون أخطات كما نخطئ جميعا ودا نصيب ولو آمنت ان الربح والخسارة بيد الله   ماهتزعل لحظة ... إحمد ربنا والقادم أفضل ان شاء الله وطول ما انت بصحة جيدة تقدر تدخل تاني وتعوض   وربنا هيرزقك رزق كبير لأنك راجل مؤمن وأنا أحترمك كتير وأحترم رأيك   بص يا عم الحاج : خد بعضك كدا وروح صيف وغير جو وظبط حالك وارجع تاني ان شاء الله   وربنا هيكرمك ويعوض خسارتك بمكسب كبير ان شاء الله . وما تزعلش نفسك خالص   ونهارك سعيد يا قمر   :Regular Smile:

----------


## Mothawee

يا بوحة صبح صبح الكبتشينو ألي خذتو بتاع الأسبوع ده خلص ممكن آخذ زياده

----------


## bo7a

> هههههههههههههههههههههه 
> كأنك عارف نيتي يامعلم بوحه ...بالمناسبه انا احب احتفظ بالأشياء هذي عشان وقت الربح انشاءالله اطلعها ونضحك شويه على فقدان الأمل واليأس اللى عند الشباب ....احب اقول للشباب والله لو اقلكم كم بقي فرصيدي والله ماتصدقوا باقي عليه 300 دولار ويقفل تمام مع ذلك ماني فاقد الأمل

 ان شاء الله يا حبي ما يصعد أكتر من كدا ... وان شاء الله هينزل يروح لأهدافنا   مفيش مرة بنفتح عقود على ابو الاندال غير لما يحرق دمنا قبل الهدف   والحمد لله راضيين وبندخل تاني وأنا من كتر حرق الدم أصبحت مدمن مجنون وبعشقه   ان شاء الله ربنا هيعوض صبرنا خير والقادم أفضل   وخليك محتفظ بقي بالكام بوست والقلق والتشاؤم دا علشان نسيبها ضحك بعد الأهداف ان شاء الله   وصبح صبح

----------


## Mothawee

باقي 25 دقيقع علىأخبار الدولار الأمل كبير بالصعود من جديد

----------


## bo7a

> قوات المعلم بوحة الجوية تعمل تغطية قوية عند خط الـ 249.50 استعداداً لمهاجمة الندل وصبح صبح على كل الموجودين...

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  أيوه كدا أنا عاوز الكل مصبح وان شاء الله شمعة الساعة دي تكون هبوطية ومنها على تحت على طول   ابو صلاح يطلع بالقوات بتاعته وابعت لابو سلمي فاكس خليه يتابع معانا بالاخبار   والرجالة كلها تتغدي جمبري ويطلعوا يحصلونا على الجبهة   الليلة هتبقي عيد ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> يا بوحة صبح صبح الكبتشينو ألي خذتو بتاع الأسبوع ده خلص ممكن آخذ زياده

 بعد اخبار الدولار هعملك واحد كابتشينو .... مش هتشوف قدامك بعدها لمدة نص ساعة :Nono:   على ما يكون هبط واغلق تحت حد القناة   :012:

----------


## fxaqaba

> الليلة هتبقي عيد ان شاء الله

 وزي كارلو الصباع على قوات الندل    :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono:

----------


## bo7a

> وزي كارلو الصباع على قوات الندل

 اهم حاجة متخليش الرجالة تاكل وز عراقي ... انت شفتني كنت عامل ازاي   :Wub:   الجمبري هو الحل مع الانجليز وصبح صبح

----------


## هامور العين

0.9% % 0.2 4:30pm USDPPI m/m 
0.2% 0.2% 4:30pm USDCore PPI m/m   
صبح صبح

----------


## Mothawee

المجنون إلى أين    :Drive1:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> المجنون إلى أين

 شو شكلك بتحلم فيه المجنون الي 245

----------


## Mothawee

انا عارف المشكله عندي ثلاث عقود خسرانه وثلاث ربحانه وهذا ألي مصبرني على المجنون متفائل بعد نقطة 250 إلى تحت 244

----------


## fxaqaba

> الجمبري هو الحل مع الانجليز وصبح صبح

 الجمبري مش حيكفي الشباب...

----------


## bo7a

> 0.9% % 0.2 4:30pm USDPPI m/m 
> 0.2% 0.2% 4:30pm USDCore PPI m/m   
> صبح صبح

 صباح الورد يا استاذ عمر   والله انا كل يوم بيزيد كرهي للدولار بسلبيته دي ومش انا لوحدي اللي ما بقيت اثق فيه   خلاص دا بقي على الرف بالنسبة للناس كلها وبينتظروا اي هبوط لازواجه ويشتروها   لانه اصبح عديم الفائدة   صبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## أبو نورة

> شو شكلك بتحلم فيه المجنون الي 245

  
اخ محمود  
يبي لها راس مزبوط  
لأنه زي ما قلت لكم يا جماعة منذ ان كان على 248 وهو في ترند صاعد 
فلا تخالفوا الترند

----------


## Mothawee

في خبرين حييجو إن شاء الله إيجابيين ويحركوه لفوق

----------


## bo7a

> الجمبري مش حيكفي الشباب...

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  محدش يقرب ناحية السمكة بتاعتي ...... أنا داخل بيها الحرب   بدل المعزاية اللي مش جايبه همها دي ...... وبعد ما نخلص الحرب انزل من فوقها وندبحها وناكلها   لكن دلوقتي ممنوع

----------


## هامور العين

محاولة لتحديد مكان ابو الاندال

----------


## fxaqaba

المهم الان اللي مدخلش بيع على الندل يستنى الكمفيرميشن

----------


## bo7a

لحظات على اختبار الترند المكسور   اذا ارتد من هنا هبيعه ان شاء الله من 250.00  بعقدين   هدف أول 249.00  وهدف ثاني  248.00  ان شاء الله   أما اذا اخترق .... الله يصبرنا   :Nono:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> اخ محمود  
> يبي لها راس مزبوط  
> لأنه زي ما قلت لكم يا جماعة منذ ان كان على 248 وهو في ترند صاعد 
> فلا تخالفوا الترند

 ولا يهمك وهدا دخول بيع 249.60 وهدي الصفقة الرابعة

----------


## bo7a

> محاولة لتحديد مكان ابو الاندال

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  مين اللي طلع ولاد ابو اسماعيل ع الشجرة  ؟؟

----------


## أبو نورة

> في خبرين حييجو إن شاء الله إيجابيين ويحركوه لفوق

 الاخبار سلبية كما التوقعات ولا راح يصير شي

----------


## bo7a

> المهم الان اللي مدخلش بيع على الندل يستنى الكمفيرميشن

 باذن الله انا هبيعه من  250.00  باخر ما أملك وربنا يسترها

----------


## bo7a

> ولا يهمك وهدا دخول بيع 249.60 وهدي الصفقة الرابعة

 والله يا حوده .. دا العقد السادس عندي .... بس أنا عندي أمل كبير وبرده الهبوط هو الوارد   ان شاء الله كسبانين يا رجالة

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> باذن الله انا هبيعه من 250.00 باخر ما أملك وربنا يسترها

 وحيات بوحة الغالي الصفقة الخامسة راح تكون  من 250 اذا وصلها

----------


## bo7a

> الاخبار سلبية كما التوقعات ولا راح يصير شي

 والله معاك حق .... أصبح بلا قيمة وملوش لازمة   خبر ايجابي زي سلبي ما بقاش يأثر في شئ

----------


## bo7a

> وحيات بوحة الغالي الصفقة الخامسة راح تكون من 250 اذا وصلها

 تسلملي يا حوده انت اللي عندي اغلي من الدنيا كلها   وان شاء الله موفقين .... أنا حطيت الأوامر خلاص

----------


## $ ZORO $

والله يا جماعه . الواحد خلاص بقى فى الدمار . بس ان شاء الله هبوط . وربنا معانا                                  فين اخونا جابر ,

----------


## fxaqaba

> باذن الله انا هبيعه من 250.00 باخر ما أملك وربنا يسترها

 يمكن ميوصلش 250.00 ولو وصل مش حيرجع يختبر الترند المكسور بخط مستقيم  .. حيتذبذب طبعا خلينا نستنى شوية وبلاش تكون المسالة شخصية مع الندل.. مهو برضو بفكر زينا بس الفرق الوحيد اللي بينا وبينو انو بفكر بندالة..

----------


## bo7a

> والله يا جماعه . الواحد خلاص بقى فى الدمار . بس ان شاء الله هبوط . وربنا معانا  فين اخونا جابر ,

 صباح الورد يا زورو باشا   ان شاء الله هبوط يا زعيم ...... هو كدا نفسه اتقطع تقريبا وكفاية عليه تنطيط وصل لمستوي ما يحلمش بيه   وبالتوفيق لك وللجميع ان شاء الله ومنتظرين مشاركاتك معانا دايما يا قمر

----------


## $ ZORO $

> يمكن ميوصلش 250.00 ولو وصل مش حيرجع يختبر الترند المكسور بخط مستقيم .. حيتذبذب طبعا خلينا نستنى شوية وبلاش تكون المسالة شخصية مع الندل.. مهو برضو بفكر زينا بس الفرق الوحيد اللي بينا وبينو انو بفكر بندالة..

 كلامك مظبوط اخى .. ولو كسرها النقطه .. مش هتبقى فرصه رجعوه زى الاول

----------


## aboali

بوحه
شوفت يا عم الحاج لا جنود نفعت ولا عساكر ولا حتى ولاد ابو اسماعيل
ابو الاندال طلع ميهموش اى حد وكسر وضرب كل الحواجز والمقاومات
وطلع  طلع طلع...............................

----------


## $ ZORO $

> صباح الورد يا زورو باشا   ان شاء الله هبوط يا زعيم ...... هو كدا نفسه اتقطع تقريبا وكفاية عليه تنطيط وصل لمستوي ما يحلمش بيه    وبالتوفيق لك وللجميع ان شاء الله ومنتظرين مشاركاتك معانا دايما يا قمر

 تسلملى يا بوحه يا غالى على ردك الجميل . و يا رب يقف بقى لحد كدة هو وصل 250.05

----------


## Mothawee

شباب هو الخبر عن الدولار صحيح ولا لأ   126.1B  ولاأنا غلطان

----------


## bo7a

> يمكن ميوصلش 250.00 ولو وصل مش حيرجع يختبر الترند المكسور بخط مستقيم .. حيتذبذب طبعا خلينا نستنى شوية وبلاش تكون المسالة شخصية مع الندل.. مهو برضو بفكر زينا بس الفرق الوحيد اللي بينا وبينو انو بفكر بندالة..

 هو تقريبا على بعد 7  نقاط منها وفي الدقائق الاخيرة قبل الاغلاق صعد الشوية دول   هو هيختبر الترند المكسور لا محالة واحتمال صعوده يكون ل 250.25  كمان ويهبط من هناك   والله مش حكاية مسألة شخصية .... أهو أخبار الدولار جت ايجابية جدا   ونشوف هيأثر على حركته ولا لا   لو قدر فعلا يأثر عليه وما يخترقش 2.0475  يبقي هنلاقي هبوط كبير   أما لو الأمر عدي عليه عادي كدا يبقي هيكون فيه تذبذب واحتمالات صعود لمستويات أكبر   ربنا يستر

----------


## bo7a

> وطلع طلع طلع...............................

 على اخر اليوم هتقول   نزل نزل نزل   وصبح صبح يا ابو علي ان شاء الله مش هيقدر يكمل

----------


## bo7a

> تسلملى يا بوحه يا غالى على ردك الجميل . و يا رب يقف بقى لحد كدة هو وصل 250.05

 عندي علي الميتا 4  وصل 249.99   عموما هو هيوصل 250.25  دا احتمال كبير علشان يلاقي الترند المكسور ومنها ل  248.00  ان شاء الله   صبح صبح يا زرور ومنور الموضوع يا قمر

----------


## Mothawee

مستنين الخبر الثاني بعد 10 دقائق وكل حاجه تبان

----------


## bo7a

> شباب هو الخبر عن الدولار صحيح ولا لأ   126.1B  ولاأنا غلطان

 صح يا معلم بس فيه اخبار تانية كمان شوية نشوف هيعمل ايه   :Yawn:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

تم تفعي يا باشا
gbp/jpy:90
gbp/usd:60

----------


## fxaqaba

> شباب هو الخبر عن الدولار صحيح ولا لأ   126.1B  ولاأنا غلطان

 ولا غلطان ولا شي

----------


## aboali

الاخبار ايجابيه للدولار ولا عمل اى شى فى السوق
الظاهر ان الدولار ما لوش لازمه هذه الايام
والمفروض يلغى علشان نستريح

----------


## bo7a

> الاخبار ايجابيه للدولار ولا عمل اى شى فى السوق
> الظاهر ان الدولار ما لوش لازمه هذه الايام
> والمفروض يلغى علشان نستريح

 الاخبار ايجابية جدا في مجملها حتي ان بعض الاخبار كان المتوقع لها سلبي وجت أفضل من السابق والمتوقع   ولا حياة لمن تنادي وكأن شيئاً لم يكن ....... سبحان الله

----------


## Mothawee

أبع أخبار إيجابية مقابل خبر سلبي معنى ذلك سنشهد إرتفاع للدولار خلال هذا لأسبوع مع تراجع لليورو

----------


## bo7a

> تم تفعي يا باشا
> gbp/jpy:90
> gbp/usd:60

 تفعلت العقود على بركة الله   أنا دخلت بعقدين   هدف الاول  249.00   وهدف الثاني  248.00   وربنا يبارك

----------


## forex147

شباب اذا كنتوا ماشيين على طريقه الاخ جابر الله يوفقكم
لكل عقد مارجن 2500
غير هالكلام يبقى ؟؟
الله يوفق الكل ويجبر خواطركم ان شاء الله

----------


## هامور العين

تم تفعيل العقد السابع بحمد الله من249.90

----------


## bo7a

> أبع أخبار إيجابية مقابل خبر سلبي معنى ذلك سنشهد إرتفاع للدولار خلال هذا لأسبوع مع تراجع لليورو

 ربنا يسمع منك بس اللي انا شايفه دا ما يطمنش من ناحية الدولار   عاوزين حد من الاخوة شغال باليوت يوضحلنا الصورة   :Inlove:

----------


## Mothawee

ما تنسوش يا شباب كبار المستثمرين بايعين الدولار ومش من صالحهم إنهم يقفلو صفقاتهم مجرد ما يبدو يجمعو الأرباح سوف يقومون بشراء الدولار من جديد وتغيير حركة السوق

----------


## fxaqaba

> أهو أخبار الدولار جت ايجابية جدا   ونشوف هيأثر على حركته ولا لا

 الكيبل  GBP/USD    الدولار في المقام والين USD/JPY    الدولار في البسط  طلع ولا نزل اعتقد حيبقى الندل GBP/ JPYمتوازي.. على كل حال بلاش نعقد الامور وندخلها بعضيها فوق اللي صار النهرده ....نستنى ونشوف

----------


## bo7a

> تم تفعيل العقد السابع بحمد الله من249.90

 على بركة الله يا استاذ عمر   وسع يا بني انت وهو ... ولا تقولي بنوك مركزية ولا كبار مستثمرين   احنا معانا النقد الدولي كله يعني صفقة مضمونة ان شاء الله   صبح صبح يا كبيرنا

----------


## aboali

بعد يومين:
الدولار = بريزه فضه

----------


## forex147

> الكيبل GBP/USD الدولار في المقام والين USD/JPY الدولار في البسط طلع ولا نزل اعتقد حيبقى الندل GBP/ JPYمتوازي.. على كل حال بلاش نعقد الامور وندخلها بعضيها فوق اللي صار النهرده ....نستنى ونشوف

 كلام حلو
بس الفرق في  القيمه لصالح الين دولار

----------


## bo7a

> ما تنسوش يا شباب كبار المستثمرين بايعين الدولار ومش من صالحهم إنهم يقفلو صفقاتهم مجرد ما يبدو يجمعو الأرباح سوف يقومون بشراء الدولار من جديد وتغيير حركة السوق

 أعتقد ان دي منطقة جني أرباح كويسة جدا للناس اللي بايعين الدولار   لأنه في كل الأحوال مش هيقدر يخترق الحد العلوي للقناة وملتزم بيها تماما لمدة أكبر من 5 اسابيع   وبعد الصعود دا كله واخبار الدولار الايجابية شوف بدأ يهبط يعني تقريبا المشترين خرجوا بأرباح ممتازة من هنا   ومنتظرين هبوطه مرة تانية علشان يشتروه

----------


## fxaqaba

والله يا بوحة يمكن وده مش اكيد انو يشكل ترند ويسقر عند 250.00 ويفضل يتذبذب هناك... على كل حال العقود تفعلت وعلى بركة الله بس اذا طول هناك  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  مش رح استنى ورح اضطر اسكر العقود واخسر السبريد...

----------


## aswelam

بوحه الراجل الجدع اللى من كلامه واضح انه قلبه أبيض و زى الفل ..أولا شكرا على ردك  الجميا و الشكر لكل الأخوة الكرام اللى تكرموا باسداء النصيحه و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء و مع انى خارج اللعبه للأسف لكن و الله نفسى الندل ينزل لسابع أرض و يارب يبقى 220 علشان خاطر كل الناس المحترمه و اللى اجتهدت فى تحليل الندل..أما بالنسبه لنصيحتك يا بوحه فأنا خارج مصر دلوقتى بس راجع أجازة قريب ان شاء الله و ياريت يحصلى الشرف و أعرف أشوفك أو أتصل بيك لماأنزل أن شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> والله يا بوحة يمكن وده مش اكيد انو يشكل ترند ويسقر عند 250.00 ويفضل يتذبذب هناك... على كل حال العقود تفعلت وعلى بركة الله بس اذا طول هناك  مش رح استنى ورح اضطر اسكر العقود واخسر السبريد...

 فيه حرب دلوقتي عند الترند المكسور ووصل فعلا  250.25  بس هل هيقدر يخترق  ؟؟   اذا ارتد من هنا هيخرج أغلب المشترين ويبيعوه لأقرب دعم   وعموما طالما العقود متفعله معانا ندعي ربنا بقي مفيش غير كدا

----------


## m.salah

251.05 معلش علشان مستعجل

----------


## bo7a

> بوحه الراجل الجدع اللى من كلامه واضح انه قلبه أبيض و زى الفل ..أولا شكرا على ردك الجميا و الشكر لكل الأخوة الكرام اللى تكرموا باسداء النصيحه و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء و مع انى خارج اللعبه للأسف لكن و الله نفسى الندل ينزل لسابع أرض و يارب يبقى 220 علشان خاطر كل الناس المحترمه و اللى اجتهدت فى تحليل الندل..أما بالنسبه لنصيحتك يا بوحه فأنا خارج مصر دلوقتى بس راجع أجازة قريب ان شاء الله و ياريت يحصلى الشرف و أعرف أشوفك أو أتصل بيك لماأنزل أن شاء الله

 ترجعلنا بالف سلامة يا زعيم ان شاء الله   وأنا اتشرفت بمعرفتك في المنتدي الجميل دا ويزيدني شرف أكبر يوم ما اشوفك باذن الله   وبانتظار عودتك الحميدة ان شاء الله ويكون لنا لقاء يا زعيم   ومرة تانية ما تزعلش دا مقسوم من ربك ولازم ترضي بيه وانت اللي قلبك ابيض وزي العسل   على تقبلك كلام الناس الحلوة دي وربنا يعوض عليك يا قمرنا ان شاء الله   وصبح صبح   :Icon26:

----------


## Mothawee

يا حبيبي انا ما اعتقد انه الاسترليني يستمر في الصعود خلال هذا الأسبوع لأنه من اليوم راح تبدأ حرب الدولار ويسترد قوته ومكانته بين العملات الأجنبيه

----------


## bo7a

> 251.05 معلش علشان مستعجل

 ايه يا عم ابو صلاح اللي انت بتقوله دا ...... انت معانا ولا معاهم   :Compress:   وفين يا عم الراجل الكبير قوي .. انت اديته خريطة لندن ولا طوكيو يا عم الحاج  ؟؟  :Ohmy:   انا ساكت اهو ومش هتكلم غير لما تصلح الاوضاع بنفسك   :012:   والا هموتلك اسماعيل ابنك ....... انا مش كل مرة هموته بقي .. الواد مات كدا 12  مرة   :012:

----------


## Nader87

اخي و حبيبي بوحة...................... 
اي خبر ايجابي للدولار رح يخلي المجنون يكممممممممل طلوووووووووووووووع...................  
في التحليل الاساسي الكاري تريد يحتاج سوق اسهم امريكية قوي........ 
و بالتالي اي خبر ايجابي للدولار رح يضلعف هالعمليات حتو لو ادى لهبوط بالكيبل رح يخلي المجنون يطلع طيراااااااااااان................ 
الاسترليني هلأ باقوى اوضاعه واي خبر ايجابي للدولار ما رح ينزل الكيبل اكتر من 100 نقطة.......................   انتو بحاجة لبيانات اقتصادية سيئة على سوق الاسهم حتى توقف حركة الكاري تريد .......  
و بالتوفيق يا غالي :Icon26:

----------


## $ ZORO $

> يا حبيبي انا ما اعتقد انه الاسترليني يستمر في الصعود خلال هذا الأسبوع لأنه من اليوم راح تبدأ حرب الدولار ويسترد قوته ومكانته بين العملات الأجنبيه

 ان شاء الله . وتم بيع المجنون من هنـــــــــا والله الموفق  250.10

----------


## abd el rahman

> ربنا يسمع منك بس اللي انا شايفه دا ما يطمنش من ناحية الدولار     عاوزين حد من الاخوة شغال باليوت يوضحلنا الصورة

 salmo aliko ya bo7a
according to elliot wave i think the gbp/usd finshed it 5 wave and it ll go to make correction now toward2.0250\
and maybe to2.0100 area
and i think this will brings the gbp/jpy to move in your favoure
sorry but am not working on elliot wave for gbp/jpy
i hope this can help you

----------


## m.salah

> ايه يا عم ابو صلاح اللي انت بتقوله دا ...... انت معانا ولا معاهم   وفين يا عم الراجل الكبير قوي .. انت اديته خريطة لندن ولا طوكيو يا عم الحاج ؟؟   انا ساكت اهو ومش هتكلم غير لما تصلح الاوضاع بنفسك    والا هموتلك اسماعيل ابنك ....... انا مش كل مرة هموته بقي .. الواد مات كدا 12 مرة

 معلش نسيت اقولك الراجل الكبير غير نشاط من هدم ابراج لبناء ابراج معلش كانت غلطه بسيطه  :Inlove:

----------


## bo7a

> اخي و حبيبي بوحة...................... 
> اي خبر ايجابي للدولار رح يخلي المجنون يكممممممممل طلوووووووووووووووع...................  
> في التحليل الاساسي الكاري تريد يحتاج سوق اسهم امريكية قوي........ 
> و بالتالي اي خبر ايجابي للدولار رح يضلعف هالعمليات حتو لو ادى لهبوط بالكيبل رح يخلي المجنون يطلع طيراااااااااااان................ 
> الاسترليني هلأ باقوى اوضاعه واي خبر ايجابي للدولار ما رح ينزل الكيبل اكتر من 100 نقطة.......................   انتو بحاجة لبيانات اقتصادية سيئة على سوق الاسهم حتى توقف حركة الكاري تريد .......  
> و بالتوفيق يا غالي

 حبيب قلبي نادر باشا .. ايه النور دا كله   ما شاء الله معلومات قيمة الله يبارك فيك يا غالي   والله انا ما بربط حركة الكيبل ولا حتي الدولار ين بحركة ابو الاندال ويهمني بالمقام الاول اليورو ين   فهو مشابه تماما لحركة الندل يصعد معاه ويهبط معاه واحيانا بيتكون نفس النماذج على الشارتات   بس صعود الباوند أمام الين والدولار دليل على قوته واستسلام الدولار والين التام هو اللي مخليه   يعمل ارقام قياسية ويحطم المقاومات ....  اذا أخد الدولار بعض القوة هل ممكن يأثر علي حركته  أمامه وأمام الين  ؟  دا اللي عاوز اجابة عنه ...  مع الاخد في الحسبان ان التصحيح وارد جدا بعد الصعود الكبير دا   عموما معلومة جيدة أخدتها واستفدت منها .. الله يبارك فيك يا زعيم وياريت نشوف مشاركاتك دايما معانا   وصبح صبح يا نادر باشا

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> salmo aliko ya bo7a
> according to elliot wave i think the gbp/usd finshed it 5 wave and it ll go to make correction now toward2.0250\
> and maybe to2.0100 area
> and i think this will brings the gbp/jpy to move in your favoure
> sorry but am not working on elliot wave for gbp/jpy
> i hope this can help you

 thats good for gbp/usd we are gooing now to 2.0200 as there is agood news for usd i think we will break all residense and move to 2.125 
thats waht i see and we are still watchingf the screen 
good anlizing man  :Thumb:

----------


## bo7a

> salmo aliko ya bo7a
> according to elliot wave i think the gbp/usd finshed it 5 wave and it ll go to make correction now toward2.0250\
> and maybe to2.0100 area
> and i think this will brings the gbp/jpy to move in your favoure
> sorry but am not working on elliot wave for gbp/jpy
> i hope this can help you

 تسلملي يا حبيب قلبي عبد الرحمن باشا ..... نورتنا بوجودك ورأيك يا قمر   وان شاء الله يكون الهبوط من هنا وما يكملش صعود   أمانة عليك دايما تنورنا بتحليلاتك الجميلة علشان نستفيد منها ومنورنا يا قمر   وصبح صبح

----------


## abd el rahman

basha ana ta7t amrak fe ay 7aga te7tgha fe elliot waves

----------


## bo7a

> thats good for gbp/usd we are gooing now to 2.0200 as there is agood news for usd i think we will break all residense and move to 2.125 
> thats waht i see and we are still watchingf the screen 
> good anlizing man

 بس اخبار الدولار يا محمود برغم قوتها وبرغم ان معظمها جه اقوي من السابق والمتوقع   الا انها لم تحرك ساكنا وفيه اخبار الساعة 8  بس مش بالقوة بتاع اخبار 3.30 و 4.00    يعني لو بيفكر انه يسحب الباوند لتحت كان عملها ..... عموما احنا مستنيين ان شاء الله   وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## bo7a

> basha ana ta7t amrak fe ay 7aga te7tgha fe elliot waves

 ربنا يخليك لينا يا كبير حتتنا ومنتظرين متابعتك الجميلة معانا ووجودك دعم كبير لنا   صبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> بس اخبار الدولار يا محمود برغم قوتها وبرغم ان معظمها جه اقوي من السابق والمتوقع   الا انها لم تحرك ساكنا وفيه اخبار الساعة 8 بس مش بالقوة بتاع اخبار 3.30 و 4.00   يعني لو بيفكر انه يسحب الباوند لتحت كان عملها ..... عموما احنا مستنيين ان شاء الله    وبالتوفيق للجميع

 شوي وجايللك بالشارت اشرب الشاي

----------


## bo7a

> ان شاء الله . وتم بيع المجنون من هنـــــــــا والله الموفق 250.10

 بالتوفيق .. وعلى الاهداف ان شاء الله يا زورووو باشا

----------


## bo7a

> معلش نسيت اقولك الراجل الكبير غير نشاط من هدم ابراج لبناء ابراج معلش كانت غلطه بسيطه

 خياااااااااااااااانة   :Nono:   كدا يا ابو صلاح ؟؟؟؟   :Thmbdn:   يعني بعتني في اقرب محطة  !!!  مكنش العشم يا معلم    :Ohmy:   جهز الكفن لاسماعيل ولابو اسماعيل كمان واي غدر هاذرب فوق وتحت ويمين وشمال  وانا بايع القضية

----------


## abd el rahman

and also the dollar index find a strong support for the last three days at 80.30 
and i think will also will make the dollar to recover from its weekness

----------


## خالد ابن الوليد

صبح صبح يا بوحة انا دايما بنسى اسألك مين القمر الي في الصورة ؟؟؟!!! ما شاء الله عليها

----------


## هامور العين

> خياااااااااااااااانة      كدا يا ابو صلاح ؟؟؟؟   يعني بعتني في اقرب محطة !!! مكنش العشم يا معلم    جهز الكفن لاسماعيل ولابو اسماعيل كمان واي غدر هاذرب فوق وتحت ويمين وشمال وانا بايع القضية

    جايلك يا بوحه

----------


## bo7a

> and also the dollar index find a strong support for the last three days at 80.30 
> and i think will also will make the dollar to recover from its weekness

 باخبار اليوم هو عنده المقومات الكافية للصعود على حساب الباوند والين   طيب الباوند وحالة مستقرة والاقتصاد متقدم وشايفين عدم تراجع الكيبل رغم اخباره الدولار الايجابية جدا   انما الدولار ين بقي اللي عاجز تماما عن اختراق الترند الهابط مش بيفكر انه يصعد ولو صعد 50 : 75  نقطة   نفسه بيتقطع وبيرتد هوا ... بجد أنا بقيت أحس بالملل من الدولار دا مش شايف ان حد بقي يراهن عليه   لأنه بجد يكسف بس منتظرين نشوف من هنا لحد بكره ايه الوضع ويارب يكون في الصالح   تسلملي يا عبد وربنا يبارك فيك ياطيب

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح يا بوحة انا دايما بنسى اسألك مين القمر الي في الصورة ؟؟؟!!! ما شاء الله عليها

 صبح صبح يا خالوووووووووود ... ايه النور دا كله  القمر دي يا سيدي بنوتة فرنسية قمر زي ما انت شايف كدا   من عيلة مسلمة وكانت في المظاهرة ايام منع الحجاب   بس عينك ما تروحلهاش علشان أنا هراسل أهلها يحجزوهالي   :012:   يعني شوفلك غيرها وما تقوليش هات العنوان بتاعها ولا رقم التليفون ولا الحركات دي   :012:   صبح صبح يا زعيم

----------


## m.salah

شوف يامعلم بوحه احنا نرجع تاني لقوات الكماندوز وبلاش تقتل اسماعيل لانه هاينفعنا 
وشوف الشارت ده 
الترند باللون الازرق هو اليومي والاصفر هو الاربع ساعات المكسور وتستطيع رؤيته ايضا على اليومي 
والشمعه المنوره هي شمعة اربع ساعات فهل تتخيل ان الشمعه القادمه تكون بيرش انا عن نفسي مافتكرش لان هذا لم يحدث من قبل يعني دايما وهو طاله يأخذله على الاقل 3 شمعات من ابو اربع ساعات يعني هو متجهه للترند اليومي اللي هايكون عليه اوردرات بيع بالهبل  
والله اعلم

----------


## bo7a

> جايلك يا بوحه

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  طب وليه تاعب نفسك كدا يا استاذ عمر ... ما تقولي أنا واجيلك

----------


## bo7a

> شوف يامعلم بوحه احنا نرجع تاني لقوات الكماندوز وبلاش تقتل اسماعيل لانه هاينفعنا 
> وشوف الشارت ده 
> الترند باللون الازرق هو اليومي والاصفر هو الاربع ساعات المكسور وتستطيع رؤيته ايضا على اليومي 
> والشمعه المنوره هي شمعة اربع ساعات فهل تتخيل ان الشمعه القادمه تكون بيرش انا عن نفسي مافتكرش لان هذا لم يحدث من قبل يعني دايما وهو طاله يأخذله على الاقل 3 شمعات من ابو اربع ساعات يعني هو متجهه للترند اليومي اللي هايكون عليه اوردرات بيع بالهبل  
> والله اعلم

 ماشي يا ابو صلاح هسيبه المرة دي بس لو ما عملش بلقمته يقول على نفسه يا رحمن يا رحيم   انا متفق معاك بس الكلام دا في حاله كسر 250.05 والاغلاق فوقها بشمعة 4  ساعات   أو في حالة الاغلاق فوق الترند المكسور شايف انه ممكن يروح لمستويات أكبر من كدا   بس انا شايف الاحتمال الأكبر هو الارتداد من هنا واذا اغلقت شمعة اربع ساعات عند 249.92  هتكون شمعة انعكاسية ممتازة ويزيدها قوة الارتداد من الترند ... يبقي المشترين يخرجوا بأفضل ربح من هنا   ويبيعوا المجنون أو ينتظروا هبوطه للشراء مرة تانية ... وعموما كل دي توقعات ومش هتتاكد بنسبة كبيرة   غير لما نشوف شمعة الاربع ساعات ناوية علي ايه ... وبعدين كفاية كدا دا انا خسران خسارة الابل   وعشمي في الهبوط من هنا يا ابو صلاح ابعت الرجالة وخلصنا وبلاش الراجل الكبير اوي شكله مش فاهم

----------


## m.salah

> ماشي يا ابو صلاح هسيبه المرة دي بس لو ما عملش بلقمته يقول على نفسه يا رحمن يا رحيم   انا متفق معاك بس الكلام دا في حاله كسر 250.05 والاغلاق فوقها بشمعة 4 ساعات   أو في حالة الاغلاق فوق الترند المكسور شايف انه ممكن يروح لمستويات أكبر من كدا   بس انا شايف الاحتمال الأكبر هو الارتداد من هنا واذا اغلقت شمعة اربع ساعات عند 249.92  هتكون شمعة انعكاسية ممتازة ويزيدها قوة الارتداد من الترند ... يبقي المشترين يخرجوا بأفضل ربح من هنا   ويبيعوا المجنون أو ينتظروا هبوطه للشراء مرة تانية ... وعموما كل دي توقعات ومش هتتاكد بنسبة كبيرة   غير لما نشوف شمعة الاربع ساعات ناوية علي ايه ... وبعدين كفاية كدا دا انا خسران خسارة الابل   وعشمي في الهبوط من هنا يا ابو صلاح ابعت الرجالة وخلصنا وبلاش الراجل الكبير اوي شكله مش فاهم

 كلام جميل ماقدرش اقول حاجه عنه 
بس انا بدعي انه يوصل للترند اليومي لان هذا معناه وصول اليورو ين للترند اليومي وايضا وصول الدولار ين للترند اليومي المكسور واعادة اختباره 
يعني طلبات البيع هاتكون على كافة الازواج وده هايعطي قوه لعملية النزول والا لن يستطيع كسر القناه اللي كسرها لفوق النهارده واللي موضحه في الشارت بتاعك وهاندخل في تذبذب تاني لنهاية الاسبوع يعني اكتئاب نفسي وزهق  
والله اعلم  :Compress:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

صبح ... صبح ياعم بوحه ز 
الباوند جننا جميعاً الله يجننه .  
وفقك الله ياقلب المنتدى واساله ان يعطيك على قد نياتك وان يجزيك على روحك الجميله .  
وصبح .... صبح .

----------


## bo7a

> كلام جميل ماقدرش اقول حاجه عنه 
> بس انا بدعي انه يوصل للترند اليومي لان هذا معناه وصول اليورو ين للترند اليومي وايضا وصول الدولار ين للترند اليومي المكسور واعادة اختباره 
> يعني طلبات البيع هاتكون على كافة الازواج وده هايعطي قوه لعملية النزول والا لن يستطيع كسر القناه اللي كسرها لفوق النهارده واللي موضحه في الشارت بتاعك وهاندخل في تذبذب تاني لنهاية الاسبوع يعني اكتئاب نفسي وزهق  
> والله اعلم

 لا يا ابو صلاح بلاش تدعي وهو مش هيعمل تذبذب ولا حاجة   :012:   وكلامك زي العسل وانا زي ما قلتلك مقتنع تماما به بس ان تحرك اليورو ين مع الندل مش هيتحرك الدولار ين   اليورو ين  :  لازم يقفل بشمعة اربع ساعات تحت 168.40  علشان ينزل وهتبقي شمعة انعكاسية   عند مقاومة قوية اما اذا اخترقها هيروح 168.95  ومنها لحد القناة العلوي والله اعلم ممكن ينزل ولا لا من هناك   الدولار ين  :  ملتزم تماما بالترند الهابط ولو فضل على الوضع دا يبقي هيروح على 121.70  ومنها ل 121.00   أما اذا اخترق يبقي هيروح للترند بتاعك اليومي بس دا صعب شوية عليه وشوف الشارت والصعوبات اللي تقابله   وبرده عاوز رأيك انت يا كبير

----------


## bo7a

> صبح ... صبح ياعم بوحه ز 
> الباوند جننا جميعاً الله يجننه .  
> وفقك الله ياقلب المنتدى واساله ان يعطيك على قد نياتك وان يجزيك على روحك الجميله .  
> وصبح .... صبح .

 صباح الفل علي عيونك يا غالي ... ونهارك سعيد وبمكسب عالي   منور يا قمر والله يبارك فيك على الكلام الجميل دا ... ومنتظرين مشاركاتك معانا دايما وتقولنا رأيك   ربنا يوفقك ويوفق الجميع ان شاء الله وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## m.salah

والله يابوحه انا اتمنى ذلك لان اللي كسبته منه اخذه تاني وحتى ماسبش حق السجاير اللي حرقتها وانا قاعد قصاده يعني فعلا ندل ابن ستين ندل بس علشان نعوض لازم السيناريو ده يحصل وفورا والا سوف يهبط 100 بونت ويكون قاعده اخرى ويبدأ في الطلوع وساعتها هايكون الترند اليومي عند 260 ماهو لو كان صعد على طول من الاسبوع اللي فات كان زمانه خبط في الترنداليومي عند 249.80 ولكنه قعد اسبوع يمشي بالعرض والان بينه وبين الترند اليومي 90 بونت خليه بالمره يتنيل على عين اللى جابوه ويطلعهم وينزل  بقى النزله الكبيره

----------


## bo7a

> والله يابوحه انا اتمنى ذلك لان اللي كسبته منه اخذه تاني وحتى ماسبش حق السجاير اللي حرقتها وانا قاعد قصاده يعني فعلا ندل ابن ستين ندل بس علشان نعوض لازم السيناريو ده يحصل وفورا والا سوف يهبط 100 بونت ويكون قاعده اخرى ويبدأ في الطلوع وساعتها هايكون الترند اليومي عند 260 ماهو لو كان صعد على طول من الاسبوع اللي فات كان زمانه خبط في الترنداليومي عند 249.80 ولكنه قعد اسبوع يمشي بالعرض والان بينه وبين الترند اليومي 90 بونت خليه بالمره يتنيل على عين اللى جابوه ويطلعهم وينزل بقى النزله الكبيره

 هههههههههههههههههههههههه  مش ممكن يا ابو صلاح أنا اول مرة اشوفك متعصب كدا   روق يا معلم وجايلك النهاردا ومعايا كيلو كابتشينو نمخمخ بيه سوا علشان ننسي اللي عمله دا   وسيبها على الله يا معلم واللي مكتوب هناخده واحنا شغالين تمام بس الظروف مش مساعدة   وعلشان خاطر عيونك لو عاوزنا نستناه يروح 270.00  كمان عادي يا معلم ...    بس المارجن لو ضرب ......... أنا هموتلك اسماعيل من الضرب  :012:   روق يا معلم والله دا انا خسران خسارة الابل بس كلها فلوتينج ومش هقفل العقود دي لان عندي يقين بالهبوط   وربنا ما يخيب ظننا ابدا وصباحك سكر يا ممخمخ

----------


## m.salah

اذا اقتنعت خلينا نعمل عملية نوعيه الان وهي استدراج الندل ل251 ونصب كمين هناك لتدمير كل الياته والقضاء عليه قضاء تام وكافة الاسلحه المحرمه دوليا يمكن استخدامها بما فيها الشتيمه بالاب  :013:

----------


## bo7a

> اذا اقتنعت خلينا نعمل عملية نوعيه الان وهي استدراج الندل ل251 ونصب كمين هناك لتدمير كل الياته والقضاء عليه قضاء تام وكافة الاسلحه المحرمه دوليا يمكن استخدامها بما فيها الشتيمه بالاب

 بس خوفي يطلع 251  وفي غفلة يضرب العيال على قفاهم ويكسر ... وقتها مش هتعرف تجيبه غير من  257.75  يا معلم   انا لو انت مأمن المنطقة كويس .. نخطط  ونتكتك ونضرب في الوقت المناسب

----------


## فوركسي طموح

وانا سيبوني يارجاله اقضي على فرع الباوند دولار .  
اذا ورطت حطلب التعزيزيات يابوحه ماتسانيش ساعتها دانا صاحبك الجديد وصبح صبح على احلى رجاله في الدنيا .

----------


## m.salah

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه مش ممكن يا ابو صلاح أنا اول مرة اشوفك متعصب كدا   روق يا معلم وجايلك النهاردا ومعايا كيلو كابتشينو نمخمخ بيه سوا علشان ننسي اللي عمله دا   وسيبها على الله يا معلم واللي مكتوب هناخده واحنا شغالين تمام بس الظروف مش مساعدة   وعلشان خاطر عيونك لو عاوزنا نستناه يروح 270.00 كمان عادي يا معلم ...   بس المارجن لو ضرب ......... أنا هموتلك اسماعيل من الضرب   روق يا معلم والله دا انا خسران خسارة الابل بس كلها فلوتينج ومش هقفل العقود دي لان عندي يقين بالهبوط    وربنا ما يخيب ظننا ابدا وصباحك سكر يا ممخمخ

 ايوه يابوحه بس الموضوع ده عايز حبيتين مانجه مع الكابتشينو

----------


## bo7a

> وانا سيبوني يارجاله اقضي على فرع الباوند دولار .  
> اذا ورطت حطلب التعزيزيات يابوحه ماتسانيش ساعتها دانا صاحبك الجديد وصبح صبح على احلى رجاله في الدنيا .

 يا سيادة المستشار دا انت حبيبي من ايام الجيزة   وهو كذلك يا كبير ..  خد كل القوات اللي تناسب عملياتك العسكرية وخد كميات كبيرة من الجمبري تكفي الجنود   وما عليك غير ابلاغنا بموعد الضرب وهتلاقي المراسل الكبير بتاعنا حبيبنا ابو سلمي   والمخرج حماده جاي معاك بالكاميرات واولاد ابو صلاح كلهم ( ابو اسماعيل سابقا )   واستاذ عمر وفيتامينو وحوده وكل الرجالة جاهزين ...  بس اهم شئ اختيار الموعد المظبوط   وكلنا وراك يا سيادة المستشار وصبح صبح

----------


## wwchase

فين الكبتشو بتاعى
مسى مسى

----------


## bo7a

> ايوه يابوحه بس الموضوع ده عايز حبيتين مانجه مع الكابتشينو

 يا ابو صلاح أنا مبطل المانجة دي بقالي فترة   :Wub:   من أيام ما كنت في المصحة مع محروس   :Cloud9:   بس عادي يعني لو حبكت أنا صحتي فدا الهبوط   :012:    عندك ورق عنب ولا أجيب وأنا جاي

----------


## فوركسي طموح

ماتخفش يابوحه داللواء بتاعنا بقيادة الاستاذ الكبير سمير صيام . 
والتعزيزات لما نعوزها حتكون نذالة فيه عاوزين نضربه ضربا مبرحا ومن كل حته  :Doh:  :Doh:   
وفقنا الله جميعا ً .

----------


## m.salah

> بس خوفي يطلع 251 وفي غفلة يضرب العيال على قفاهم ويكسر ... وقتها مش هتعرف تجيبه غير من 257.75 يا معلم    انا لو انت مأمن المنطقة كويس .. نخطط ونتكتك ونضرب في الوقت المناسب

 ماتخفش يامعلم هي اول عمليه يقوم بيها اسماعيل ولا ايه بس انت اشحنه بالجمبري وسيبها على الله اول ما هايقرب هاتشوف كف اسماعيل على شمعة الساعه

----------


## bo7a

> فين الكبتشو بتاعى
> مسى مسى

 هههههههههههههههههههههههه  الله أكبر المنتدي كله بقي يضرب كابتشينو   قولي يا معلم الكابتشينو بتاعك نوعه ايه بالظبط   :Cloud9:   وهيكون جاهز فورا   ومسي مسي

----------


## bo7a

> ماتخفش يابوحه داللواء بتاعنا بقيادة الاستاذ الكبير سمير صيام . 
> والتعزيزات لما نعوزها حتكون نذالة فيه عاوزين نضربه ضربا مبرحا ومن كل حته   
> وفقنا الله جميعا ً .

 خلاص يا كبير ...  جهز الطلب وهجيبلك الامضاء من الراس الكبيرة في ثانية واحدة   ونجهزلك القوات بالاسلحة ونضرب في الوقت المناسب   وصبح صبح

----------


## m.salah

> يا ابو صلاح أنا مبطل المانجة دي بقالي فترة  من أيام ما كنت في المصحة مع محروس   بس عادي يعني لو حبكت أنا صحتي فدا الهبوط     عندك ورق عنب ولا أجيب وأنا جاي

 عندي برطمان مخلل وكنكة قهوه شوف الطريقه اللى تريحك

----------


## bo7a

> ماتخفش يامعلم هي اول عمليه يقوم بيها اسماعيل ولا ايه بس انت اشحنه بالجمبري وسيبها على الله اول ما هايقرب هاتشوف كف اسماعيل على شمعة الساعه

 خلاص ماشي يا ابو صلاح .....  الله يرحم ايامك يا اسماعيل .. الواد لما كان بصحته كان بيعمل عمايل   فاكر يا ابو صلاح ؟؟   شوف الشارتات لو مش فاكر

----------


## bo7a

> عندي برطمان مخلل وكنكة قهوه شوف الطريقه اللى تريحك

 ههههههههههههههههههههههه جاهز دايما يا ابو صلاح   خلاص عادي يا معلم .. انا بالنسبة ليا عادي شوف انت تبغي ايه

----------


## m.salah

ايوه فاكر يامعلم الواد كان عامل شغل تمام - بس اشحنه انت جمبري وهو يرجع تاني
وانا شايف اننا لازم نستخدم البطمان والكنكه لان ابو الاندال لازم تشتغل معاه وانت مش شايف حاجه يعني تخش لونج عند مقاومه وتمشي معاك والامور تمشي وتبقى عسل

----------


## osamajamal

لا يزال الدايفيرجنس هو سيد الموقف 
خصوصا على الفوليوم وهو دايفيرجنس مهم جدا يدل على اقتراب نهاية الترند الصاعد 
يبدو أن الندل بيكابر بآخر 200 بب 
يخرب بيته ! 
الواحد بيكابر ب50 أو 60 بب ، أما 200 بب ف دي أكبر ندالة والله

----------


## bo7a

> لا يزال الدايفيرجنس هو سيد الموقف 
> خصوصا على الفوليوم وهو دايفيرجنس مهم جدا يدل على اقتراب نهاية الترند الصاعد 
> يبدو أن الندل بيكابر بآخر 200 بب 
> يخرب بيته ! 
> الواحد بيكابر ب50 أو 60 بب ، أما 200 بب ف دي أكبر ندالة والله

 أوس حبيب الشعب وصل   هو دايما مختلف عن الاخرين ومش هيلعب ب 50  و 60  نقطة زيهم .. وعلشان كدا هو برده عاوز معاملة من نوع خاص   صبح صبح يا اوس وربنا يسهل بقي ويكون اخر الصعود

----------


## bo7a

> طيب نشوف الشارت التاني ونشوف الحركة كانت عاملة إزاي وهل ممكن تتكرر تاني ولا لا   حط موفينج 55 علي الشارت وشوف معايا يا عم الحاج   بتاريخ 22/6 عمل مقاومة جديدة عند 247.92 وهبط واخترق الموفينج ( باللون الأحمر )   وارتد من الترند وما فضلش كتير تحت الموفينج وصعد مرة تانية ( باللون الأزرق )   والتزم تماما بالموفينج 55 وارتد منه أكثر من مرة ( باللون البني ) الي أن حقق هاي جديد   عند 248.76 بتاريخ 9/7 ... ليكرر نفس السيناريو تماماً حتي الآن   والمنتظر أن يحقق الهاي الجديد عند 250.05 والارتداد من خط الترند المكسور   قارن الحركة بالألوان على الشارت   ربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير ومحدش يستعجل على الرزق ... القادم أفضل باذن الله

 ياريت حد يتابع معايا السيناريو دا   وشوفوا الشارت كدا اتحقق السيناريو مطابق تماما للحركة الأولي والمسلسل خلص   وننتظر اما اعادته أو مسلسل من نوع جديد ... لو المسلسل اتعاد يبقي ان شاء الله   على حسب الحركة ممكن نشوف مستوي  247.00  باذن الله .. وخلونا نتابع   الشارت بالمرفقات

----------


## bo7a

وننتظر الحلقات الحمراء من المسلسل بعد فشله في اختراق الترند المكسور   بوحه سينما  ( مش هتقدر تفتح عنيك  :Nono:  )

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> وننتظر الحلقات الحمراء من المسلسل بعد فشله في اختراق الترند المكسور    بوحه سينما ( مش هتقدر تفتح عنيك  )

 ربنا يجزيكم كل خير ويسعد ايامكم يا بوحة يا حبيب قلبي انت واخونا الحبيب هامور من الصور اللي عملتوها ..   شوف يا عسل يا طيب :  اختراق 249.05 مش سهل وجدير بالانتباه مع اقفال اليوم فوقها كذلك اقفال هذه الساعة والساعة التي تليها فوق 250.15 كمان لها دلالة الاستمرار الى مستوى 252 يا طيب لذا يرجى التركيز عليها  وفي حالة عودة السعر الى منطقة 249.05 يرجى التركيز عليها جيدا والتي اعتقد والله عز وجل اعلى واعلم لن يستطيع السعر كسرها  ويمكن اعتماد مقولة اخونا الكريم ابو ايوب  الارتفاع هو سيد الموقف الان  فخليك حذر من التمني للوصول لاهداف بعيدة   :Thumb:  :Thumb:   تحياتي وتقديري يا طيب  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

----------


## forex147

صبح صبح على الناس الحلوه
                    واللي جاي احسن ان شاء الله من الي راح

----------


## $ ZORO $

> ربنا يجزيكم كل خير ويسعد ايامكم يا بوحة يا حبيب قلبي انت واخونا الحبيب هامور من الصور اللي عملتوها ..   شوف يا عسل يا طيب :  اختراق 249.05 مش سهل وجدير بالانتباه مع اقفال اليوم فوقها كذلك اقفال هذه الساعة والساعة التي تليها فوق 250.15 كمان لها دلالة الاستمرار الى مستوى 252 يا طيب لذا يرجى التركيز عليها  وفي حالة عودة السعر الى منطقة 249.05 يرجى التركيز عليها جيدا والتي اعتقد والله عز وجل اعلى واعلم لن يستطيع السعر كسرها  ويمكن اعتماد مقولة اخونا الكريم ابو ايوب  الارتفاع هو سيد الموقف الان  فخليك حذر من التمني للوصول لاهداف بعيدة    تحياتي وتقديري يا طيب  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

     كلامك مظبوط اخ جابر .. تاريخيا فهو 100% مظبوط و تم اغلاق العقود يا استاذنا وفتح شراء

----------


## dr_mamy2006

مرحبا شباب والندل استندل وهرب من الفخ 
اسف الفخ اللى اخنا شربنا هل مازل هناك مستويات 
احنا منعرفهاش ولا هذا اخر المطاف وراى الخبراء اللى منورنا انهارده

----------


## bo7a

> ربنا يجزيكم كل خير ويسعد ايامكم يا بوحة يا حبيب قلبي انت واخونا الحبيب هامور من الصور اللي عملتوها ..   شوف يا عسل يا طيب :  اختراق 249.05 مش سهل وجدير بالانتباه مع اقفال اليوم فوقها كذلك اقفال هذه الساعة والساعة التي تليها فوق 250.15 كمان لها دلالة الاستمرار الى مستوى 252 يا طيب لذا يرجى التركيز عليها  وفي حالة عودة السعر الى منطقة 249.05 يرجى التركيز عليها جيدا والتي اعتقد والله عز وجل اعلى واعلم لن يستطيع السعر كسرها  ويمكن اعتماد مقولة اخونا الكريم ابو ايوب  الارتفاع هو سيد الموقف الان  فخليك حذر من التمني للوصول لاهداف بعيدة    تحياتي وتقديري يا طيب  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

 تسلملي حبيب قلبي جابر باشا على التنبيه   وانا متابع ان شاء الله وبشوف هو هيستقر علي ايه وربنا يجيب العواقب سليمة   وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله يا زعيم

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح على الناس الحلوه
> واللي جاي احسن ان شاء الله من الي راح

 مساء الفل علي عيونك يا قمر   وان شاء الله القادم أفضل بأمر الله   صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> كلامك مظبوط اخ جابر .. تاريخيا فهو 100% مظبوط و تم اغلاق العقود يا استاذنا وفتح شراء

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله يا زورو باشا وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> مرحبا شباب والندل استندل وهرب من الفخ 
> اسف الفخ اللى اخنا شربنا هل مازل هناك مستويات 
> احنا منعرفهاش ولا هذا اخر المطاف وراى الخبراء اللى منورنا انهارده

 تعالي يا دكتور اقعد جنبي نتفرج ع اللي بيحصل ونشوف هو ناوي علي ايه ابن الحلال دا ؟   ولما يهدي كدا ويستقر نشوف احنا نعمل ايه .. اصل الوضع كدا ما يطمنش   صبح يا دكترة

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> تعالي يا دكتور اقعد جنبي نتفرج ع اللي بيحصل ونشوف هو ناوي علي ايه ابن الحلال دا ؟   ولما يهدي كدا ويستقر نشوف احنا نعمل ايه .. اصل الوضع كدا ما يطمنش    صبح يا دكترة

 السعر الحالى ممتاز للبيع وجربت لما شوف
والسهرة تحلى ان شاء الله بس يكون فلم رعب :Clap:  :Icon31:  :013:

----------


## Mothawee

صباح الفل يا شباب  
صبح صبح  
شو آخر المستجدات الحرب العالمية الثالثة مع المجنون

----------


## bo7a

> السعر الحالى ممتاز للبيع وجربت لما شوف
> والسهرة تحلى ان شاء الله بس يكون فلم رعب

 أنا بايع من 250.00  وربنا يسهل بقي وسهران معاك يا دكترة ان شاء الله

----------


## Nader87

من يريد النجاح مع هذا الزوج عليه الاهتمام بموضوع الكاري تريد ومعرفة اسلوب التحليل الاساسي للكاري تريد و العوامل المؤثرة به خاصة سوق الاسهم..........   
هذا الزوج لاينفع معه التحليل الفني و جميعنا لاحظ تدميره للمقاومات التاريخية واحدة تلو الاخرى....... 
ولكم مودتي

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الفل يا شباب  
> صبح صبح  
> شو آخر المستجدات الحرب العالمية الثالثة مع المجنون

 صباح الهنا يا زعيم   كل شئ علي ما يرام .. هات كرسي وتعالي   صبح صبح

----------


## fxaqaba

على ما يبدو انو ناوي يصحح

----------


## bo7a

> على ما يبدو انو ناوي يصحح

 فيما يبدو ........  سرقوا عبدو   أنا راشق اتفرج زي ما اكون مشغل فيلم وقاعد لحد ما اشوف هيعمل ايه   دول بقوا 6  عقود  يعني مفيش نوم بقي   :Yawn:   ربنا يسمع منك وينزل ويريحنا من قرفه دا

----------


## fxaqaba

retracement واضح جداً على النص ساعة وحيكون للـ 23.6% ده اذا الدببة شدو حيلهم بالمحاولة دي

----------


## fxaqaba

حيلنا نقطع .......... والله لو بنلعب شد الحبل كان اهون شوية من عملة هالندل.... ما تقول غير معركة الفلوجة... خلونا نام شوية مشان الله يا جماعة... حطو ستوب لوس ولميتات ولمو العدة وعلى الفرشة على طول مشان الله..  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:

----------


## fxaqaba

llll

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> السعر الحالى ممتاز للبيع وجربت لما شوف
> والسهرة تحلى ان شاء الله بس يكون فلم رعب

 الحمد لله بعت من هنا والبيع علي اساس
1- دايفرجنس
2- مؤشرات العبور 
وان شاء الله جني الارباح هيكون علي فريم الساعه

----------


## Mothawee

أحنه أهل الإمارات ومتعودين على جلسة الأرض الجلسه العربيه أتفضلو عندي في المجلس كلشي متوفر بس جيبو الكبتشينو معاكم لأنه خلص من عندي وطلبت منكم العصر ومحدش جاب

----------


## Mothawee

ياشباب هوه معقوله حيستمر في الصعود ولحد فيين مش كفاية ال 250 
أتوقع أنه عنده نقطه ثانيه وهي 251 وبعدها أتوقع أنه راح ينزل

----------


## aboali

> أحنه أهل الإمارات ومتعودين على جلسة الأرض الجلسه العربيه أتفضلو عندي في المجلس كلشي متوفر بس جيبو الكبتشينو معاكم لأنه خلص من عندي وطلبت منكم العصر ومحدش جاب

   خلى الموضوع ده عليا انا طالما محدش جبلك يا زعيم معلش انا لسه جاى من بره وحالا الكباتشينو يكون جاهز

----------


## Mothawee

شورايكم تهدو اللعب على المجنون 
وتشوفو EUR/USD هو حالياً في نقطه بيع ممتازه وإنشاء الله الأرباح على 200 نقطة

----------


## Mothawee

ما توقعاتكم عن هذا الزوج USD/CAD هل تعتقدون أن الدولار من الممكن أن يسترد ما خلفته الحرب من شهر ليعود إلى ما كان عليه فوق نقطة 1.100 أم يستمر نزولاً أمام جاره الكندي :Idea:    :Clap:

----------


## Mothawee

> خلى الموضوع ده عليا انا طالما محدش جبلك يا زعيم معلش انا لسه جاى من بره وحالا الكباتشينو يكون جاهز

 يالله ياباشا 
أنا مستنيك ما تنساش تكتر منو لأني عازم الشباب على السهرة

----------


## aboali

> يالله ياباشا 
> أنا مستنيك ما تنساش تكتر منو لأني عازم الشباب على السهرة

 انت كده داخل على طمع يا باشا

----------


## bo7a

هل نري هبوط خلال الساعات القادمة   دلائل الهبوط  :        تشبع الشراء   +   دايفرجنس على كل الفريمات  +   شمعة انعكاسية على الاربع ساعات وتكوين قمة جديدة   +  ارتداد من الترند المكسور   +  بوحه داخل شورت

----------


## bo7a

خلاص يا عم حماده ... نام انت يا خويا وانا قاعد كدا زي شيخ الغفر   وابو علي وصل أهو ومعاه الكابتشينو وأنا والبرنس Mothawee هنروح نضرب سوا معاه   وكله يصبح

----------


## هامور العين

صبح صبح
على كل الناس العسل
و شمعة حلوة يا عسل 3:50am JPY Monetary Policy Meeting Minutes

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح
> على كل الناس العسل
> و شمعة حلوة يا عسل 3:50am JPY Monetary Policy Meeting Minutes

 صباح الحب والغزل .... صباحك سكر يا عسل   تسلملي ايدك يا استاذ عمر ولما نشوف ايه اللي هيتم في الليلة دي وعاوزين دعوة حلوة كدا الله يباركلك   وصبح صبح

----------


## m.salah

> هل نري هبوط خلال الساعات القادمة   دلائل الهبوط :   تشبع الشراء   + دايفرجنس على كل الفريمات  + شمعة انعكاسية على الاربع ساعات وتكوين قمة جديدة   + ارتداد من الترند المكسور    + بوحه داخل شورت

 بالاضافه لذلك اني نمت ساعتين وشربت النسكافه والفحم على النار علشان زس مانت عارف باحب اشرب الكابتشينوا مشوي والقوات كلها جاهزه وليله سوده على دماغ الندل
يلا انا جاهز ومستنى الاوامر :013:

----------


## bo7a

> بالاضافه لذلك اني نمت ساعتين وشربت النسكافه والفحم على النار علشان زس مانت عارف باحب اشرب الكابتشينوا مشوي والقوات كلها جاهزه وليله سوده على دماغ الندل
> يلا انا جاهز ومستنى الاوامر

 صباحك سكر يا ابو صلاح وصباح الدماغ العالية والكابتشينو المشوي   :Wub:   وطالما القوات جهزت لازم نبدأ الحرب يا معلم انتظري الساعة 2  بكامل قواتي ونتقابل ع الجبهة   وصباحك سكر يا ممخمخ

----------


## m.salah

> صباحك سكر يا ابو صلاح وصباح الدماغ العالية والكابتشينو المشوي   وطالما القوات جهزت لازم نبدأ الحرب يا معلم انتظري الساعة 2 بكامل قواتي ونتقابل ع الجبهة    وصباحك سكر يا ممخمخ

 بالذمه في واحد في معركه يفضح الدنيا كده ويقول على ساعة الصفر 
ماشي ياعم نتقابل الساعه 718 بتوقيت المعركه الثانيه صباحا بتوقيت مكه المكرمه  :013:

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

اقترب الارتداد لأعلي  !!!!!!!

----------


## bo7a

> بالذمه في واحد في معركه يفضح الدنيا كده ويقول على ساعة الصفر 
> ماشي ياعم نتقابل الساعه 718 بتوقيت المعركه الثانيه صباحا بتوقيت مكه المكرمه

 المكان متأمن يا ابو صلاح ولهجتنا دي مش ممكن حد يلقطها غير اللي بيضربوا كابتشينو   وانت عارف الانجليز فرافير وملهمش في الكلام دا   :013:

----------


## m.salah

> اقترب الارتداد لأعلي !!!!!!!

 لو بتقصد 249.15 فربنا يستر

----------


## bo7a

> اقترب الارتداد لأعلي !!!!!!!

 يا باشا متقولش كدا وما تفولش علي نفسك   :Inlove:   مش داخل شورت برده ولا خلعت  ؟؟   هو مفيش أي محطات هتقابله تقدر توقفه لحد 249.00  الا البايفوت دايلي عند 249.60   وان شاء الله يخترقها وصبح صبح يا برنس

----------


## danger

بالنسبه لي انا ضرب الاستوب .. بس والله فرحاااان انه راجع نازل ان شاء الله 
وفرحتي ذي لكم انتو .. والله تستاهلو كل خير وروحكم الحلوة دي سر من اسراركم وتميزكم 
الله يرزقكم ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> بالنسبه لي انا ضرب الاستوب .. بس والله فرحاااان انه راجع نازل ان شاء الله 
> وفرحتي ذي لكم انتو .. والله تستاهلو كل خير وروحكم الحلوة دي سر من اسراركم وتميزكم 
> الله يرزقكم ان شاء الله

 معلش يا زعيم ... ان شاء الله متعوضة وربنا يرزقك بكل خير يا طيب   انا اللي متشكر جدا على روحك الجميلة دي وربنا هيعوضك كل خير ان شاء الله يا غالي   ومنورنا والله وصبح صبح

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> يا باشا متقولش كدا وما تفولش علي نفسك    مش داخل شورت برده ولا خلعت  ؟؟   هو مفيش أي محطات هتقابله تقدر توقفه لحد 249.00  الا البايفوت دايلي عند 249.60   وان شاء الله يخترقها وصبح صبح يا برنس

 ياباشا انت البرنس 
انا خلعت ودخلت شراء    في وش الترند :Drive1:  
4 عقود×7 بيب =28 بيب
ولله الحمد 
هذا العمل بناء علي مؤشرات وبس........ ليس الا

----------


## m.salah

> بالنسبه لي انا ضرب الاستوب .. بس والله فرحاااان انه راجع نازل ان شاء الله 
> وفرحتي ذي لكم انتو .. والله تستاهلو كل خير وروحكم الحلوة دي سر من اسراركم وتميزكم 
> الله يرزقكم ان شاء الله

 ربنا يعوض عليك ولو كنت قرفان من المجنون فالاسترليني دولار المفروض ينزل علشان هو دلوقت خابط في الترند اليومي وبحسابات التحليل الفني المفروض ينزل  
والله اعلم :Inlove:

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

نسيت اقول حاجه مهمه جدا
شغلي مع ذلك الندل المأصل
علي فريم نص ساعه وبس

----------


## $ ZORO $

> خلاص يا عم حماده ... نام انت يا خويا وانا قاعد كدا زي شيخ الغفر   وابو علي وصل أهو ومعاه الكابتشينو وأنا والبرنس Mothawee هنروح نضرب سوا معاه  وكله يصبح

 احجزلنا معاك مكان يا عم بوحــــه شكلها السهرة ... صباحى انهاردة ربنا يستر

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

4 عقود × 30 بيب = 120 بيب بالصلاه عالنبي
كده حلاوه اوي
ومفيش داعي لشغل الصباحي
تم الخرووووووووووووووووووووووووج
التوقيع 
صايع اندال

----------


## bo7a

> احجزلنا معاك مكان يا عم بوحــــه شكلها السهرة ... صباحى انهاردة ربنا يستر

 هات كرسي لعمك علي يا واد يا بلييييييييييييه   منور سهرتنا يا علي باشا وربنا يجيب العواقب سليمة وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله   صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> 4 عقود × 30 بيب = 120 بيب بالصلاه عالنبي
> كده حلاوه اوي
> ومفيش داعي لشغل الصباحي
> تم الخرووووووووووووووووووووووووج
> التوقيع 
> صايع اندال

 مليوووووون مبروك عليك يا قمر ويارب دايما موفق وكسبان   وصبح صبح

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> مليوووووون مبروك عليك يا قمر ويارب دايما موفق وكسبان   وصبح صبح

 عقبالك ياريس
ويارب اشوفك دايما كسبان
واشطه عليك  يا كركر اصدي بوحه

----------


## phoenix

صبح صبح عالمعلمين ، كان معانا مراسلين زي الحلاوة بس مش شايفينهم ، أنا بسأل علشان بقالي فترة مش متابع أبو الأندال ، ياريت حد من الأخوة يوصفلنا المشهد على الجبهة ( سلام خاص لسيادة اللواء العزيز أبو صلاح)

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح عالمعلمين ، كان معانا مراسلين زي الحلاوة بس مش شايفينهم ، أنا بسأل علشان بقالي فترة مش متابع أبو الأندال ، ياريت حد من الأخوة يوصفلنا المشهد على الجبهة ( سلام خاص لسيادة اللواء العزيز أبو صلاح)

 صبح صبح ....... المستشار وصل يا ناس يا عسل   ايه النور دا كله يا معلم ... ابو صلاح مجهز القوات لحد ما ناخد الاوردر من الراس الكبيرة   وهنبدأ ضرب في كل مكان وطبعا انت شايف الوضع عامل ازاي   :Nono:   يعني هنضرب في كل حتة   ومحدش يقف جنبي علشان انا مش شايف حاجة   :Nono:   صبح صبح يا معلم

----------


## m.salah

> صبح صبح عالمعلمين ، كان معانا مراسلين زي الحلاوة بس مش شايفينهم ، أنا بسأل علشان بقالي فترة مش متابع أبو الأندال ، ياريت حد من الأخوة يوصفلنا المشهد على الجبهة ( سلام خاص لسيادة اللواء العزيز أبو صلاح)

 صباح الجمال على احلا فيتامينات جيت في وقتك يلا وزع عصير على القوات علشان عندهم هبوط 
والموقف زي ما انت شايف ماتعرفلوش اتجاه وانت علشان عزيز عليه هاديك توصيه من اللي هيه مابطلعهاش الا للغاليين بس - شوف ياسيدي لو وصل ل 260 يبقى هايطلع ولو نزل ل 238 يبقى هاينزل خلاص يلا خش اعملك كام نقطه علشان تكمل حق المرسيدس  
صباح الهنا 
يابوحه انا شربت مع الكابتشينوا بيبسي ومن ساعتها مش شابف حاجه تفتكر ان المشكله من البيبسي  :013:

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الجمال على احلا فيتامينات جيت في وقتك يلا وزع عصير على القوات علشان عندهم هبوط 
> والموقف زي ما انت شايف ماتعرفلوش اتجاه وانت علشان عزيز عليه هاديك توصيه من اللي هيه مابطلعهاش الا للغاليين بس - شوف ياسيدي لو وصل ل 260 يبقى هايطلع ولو نزل ل 238 يبقى هاينزل خلاص يلا خش اعملك كام نقطه علشان تكمل حق المرسيدس  
> صباح الهنا 
> يابوحه انا شربت مع الكابتشينوا بيبسي ومن ساعتها مش شابف حاجه تفتكر ان المشكله من البيبسي

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههه  لا يا ابو صلاح المشكلة انك شربت لوحدك   :Thmbdn:   لكن لو انا كنت معاك .. كنا هنبقي احنا الاتنين مش شايفين وماتبقاش مشكلة ولا حاجة   :Thumb:   ايه رايك في التحليل دا  ؟؟

----------


## m.salah

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههه  لا يا ابو صلاح المشكلة انك شربت لوحدك   لكن لو انا كنت معاك .. كنا هنبقي احنا الاتنين مش شايفين وماتبقاش مشكلة ولا حاجة    ايه رايك في التحليل دا ؟؟

 ايوه دبل توب يعني - فهمت :013:

----------


## phoenix

ياعم مستشار مين والناس نايمين ، كلنا جنود عالجبهة . شوف ياسيدي المنطق بيقول أنو لازم يعدي عالقوات الأرموطية يلي طحنها عند 248.90 تقريباً علشان يتأكد من القضاء عليها ،والله أعلم. بس ياشباب برأيي الحربي المتواضع أبو الأندال مينفعش معاه حرب تقليدية وجه لوجه عايزلو حرب عصابات أضرب وأهرب قبل مايشوفك . اما بالنسبة لخلطة البيبسي مع الكبتشينو بتاعت أبو صلاح تاخدلك  شوية زعبوط العفريت من أقرب أكزخانة وبكرةالصبح تبقى زي الفل

----------


## m.salah

> ياعم مستشار مين والناس نايمين ، كلنا جنود عالجبهة . شوف ياسيدي المنطق بيقول أنو لازم يعدي عالقوات الأرموطية يلي طحنها عند 248.90 تقريباً علشان يتأكد من القضاء عليها ،والله أعلم. بس ياشباب برأيي الحربي المتواضع أبو الأندال مينفعش معاه حرب تقليدية وجه لوجه عايزلو حرب عصابات أضرب وأهرب قبل مايشوفك . اما بالنسبة لخلطة البيبسي مع الكبتشينو بتاعت أبو صلاح تاخدلك شوية زعبوط العفريت من أقرب أكزخانة وبكرةالصبح تبقى زي الفل

 ربنا يكرمك يابو القيتامينات - اسمه زعبوط مش كده 
وبعدين قوات الارموطي ماطحنتش ياعم ده اسمه انسحاب تيكتيكي وكمان ماسمهاش قوات الارموطي اسمها قوات الارموطي الباسله انت مابتسمعش نشرات اخبار عربي ولا ايه

----------


## bo7a

> ايوه دبل توب يعني - فهمت

 جااااااااامدة  أو كما يقول الفرنجة لوووووووووووول

----------


## bo7a

> ياعم مستشار مين والناس نايمين ، كلنا جنود عالجبهة . شوف ياسيدي المنطق بيقول أنو لازم يعدي عالقوات الأرموطية يلي طحنها عند 248.90 تقريباً علشان يتأكد من القضاء عليها ،والله أعلم. بس ياشباب برأيي الحربي المتواضع أبو الأندال مينفعش معاه حرب تقليدية وجه لوجه عايزلو حرب عصابات أضرب وأهرب قبل مايشوفك . اما بالنسبة لخلطة البيبسي مع الكبتشينو بتاعت أبو صلاح تاخدلك شوية زعبوط العفريت من أقرب أكزخانة وبكرةالصبح تبقى زي الفل

 احنا واخدين عهد من الناس في المنطقة دي انهم هيساعدونا بكامل قواهم   يعني حلل على اطباق على سكاكين بتاع مقاومة شعبية بقي انت فاهم   وأول ما يفكر يخترق هوووووب هننزل أرمط بالباراشوت واسماعيل جاي ركب المعزة ونحط عليهم من كل مكان

----------


## phoenix

مينفعش الدبل توب في الفوركس لازم التربل توب علشان نعرف نرجع البيت بالتمساحة

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح  
المجنون لوين يوصل ممكن اديه بيع دلوقتي ولا ممكن الأرتداد لفوق

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

احلي صباح للحلوين ويم موفق باذن الله

----------


## فوركسي طموح

بوحه ياكبييييييييير ازاي الوضع عندكم .  
احنا حنبدأ ضرب في اللعين بتاعنا من الأسعار الحالية .  
ونوعدك اانا حنحاول نقضي عليه تماما .  
شدو الحيل يارجاااله لايغلبونا الإنجليييز  وصبح .... صبح .

----------


## $ ZORO $

صباح الخير يا رجاله , ان شاء الله يوم كله اهداف  :Drive1:

----------


## ALBASSAM

صباح الخير صباح الحلوين 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

مرفق الشارت وبالتوفيق

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

مرفق الشارت

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

صباح الفل يا رجاله
لمن يعمل علي شارت الساعه........... المجنون الندل الجبان...........
داخل علي اختناق يعني هنشوف تذبذب يفضل البعد الي ان ينظر في امره
وان شاء الله بعد كده هنشوف هبوط

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح  
> المجنون لوين يوصل ممكن اديه بيع دلوقتي ولا ممكن الأرتداد لفوق

 صباح الفل يا معلم   لو انت ما دخلتش خالص استني لحد ما الرؤيى تتضح شوية بعد اخبار 11.30  يعني نص ساعة بس   وصبح صبح يا معلم

----------


## bo7a

> احلي صباح للحلوين ويم موفق باذن الله

  

> مرفق الشارت وبالتوفيق

 صباح الجمال يا معلم محمود  ...  ويوم مكاسب ان شاء الله للجميع   تسلم ايدك يا معلمة وعاوزين متابعة حلوة طبعا مش محتاج توصية يا كبير   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> بوحه ياكبييييييييير ازاي الوضع عندكم .  
> احنا حنبدأ ضرب في اللعين بتاعنا من الأسعار الحالية .  
> ونوعدك اانا حنحاول نقضي عليه تماما .  
> شدو الحيل يارجاااله لايغلبونا الإنجليييز وصبح .... صبح .

 أهلاااااااااااا بحبيب قلبي ... صباح الورد علي عيونك يا قمر   الوضع لحد الان زي الفل .. وأنا معاك يا زعيم بس نستني الأخبار بعد تلت ساعة   وان شاء الله محدش هيصوت على رفع الفايدة وهوووووب ننزل ضرب من كل مكان وفي كل حتة   لحد ما ينتهي ويبقي الباوند بخمسة ين   :Drive1:   وصبح صبح يا زعيم ومنتظرين متابعتك

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الخير يا رجاله , ان شاء الله يوم كله اهداف

 صباح الخير علي احلي طير ........ صباح النور يا علي باشا   باذن الله يا باشا أهداف أهداف ومكاسب مكاسب وصبح صبح   :Clap:

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الخير صباح الحلوين 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 صباحك سكر مطحون ...... صباحك بالحب مدهون   منور يا قمر ومستنيين متابعتك معانا   وصبح صبح

----------


## $ ZORO $

جهزوا نفسيكم ربع ساعه وهنسمع ضرب نار .......  :013:

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الفل يا رجاله
> لمن يعمل علي شارت الساعه........... المجنون الندل الجبان...........
> داخل علي اختناق يعني هنشوف تذبذب يفضل البعد الي ان ينظر في امره
> وان شاء الله بعد كده هنشوف هبوط

 صباح القشطة يا عسل ( أمانة عليك تقولي اسمك الكريم ايه نتشرف بيه يا قمر )   دلوقتي كله بيبعد عن السوق علشان الاخبار ومنتظرين نتائج الاجتماع   وزي ما تقول كدا هدوء قبل العاصفة ربنا يستر ويكون في صالحنا ان شاء الله   وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

بدنا نسمع احلي صدي صوت قبل ليبلش الضرب
وصباح عسا يا عسل

----------


## forex147

> وان شاء الله محدش هيصوت على رفع الفايدة وهوووووب ننزل ضرب من كل مكان وفي كل حتة

 صباح الانوار
وان شاء الله يكون السيناريو خفض الفايده كمان لعيون الحبايب

----------


## forex147

هو الاجتماع الساعه كم؟؟

----------


## سامي المشرف

هاه يا معلم بوحه 
عندكم ايه فطور النهر ده   
؟؟

----------


## bo7a

الله أكبر الأخبار سلبية جدا على الباوند

----------


## فوركسي طموح

صبح صبححححححححح ياعم بوحه الراجل اتضرب على أفاااااه   
محضر اجتماع مينتس البريطاني 
السابق: 4-5
المتوقع: 3-6
الحالي: 3-6  
على الاقل كان فيه معارضه

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الانوار
> وان شاء الله يكون السيناريو خفض الفايده كمان لعيون الحبايب

 النتيجة 3_6  الله يسترها

----------


## bo7a

> هاه يا معلم بوحه 
> عندكم ايه فطور النهر ده   
> ؟؟

 حبيبي ........ ازيك يا ابو السام .... اخبارك ايه ؟؟   فينك يا عمي مش ظاهر كدا من فترة ..... ان شاء الله خير   ومنور يا قمرنا .... انت مش صايم النهاردا ولا ايه   :012:   اصل انا هصوم مش هفطر    صبح صبح

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معدل البطالة البريطانية
السابق: 5.5%
المتوقع: 5.5%
الحالي:5.4% 
مقدار البطالة البريطانية
السابق: - 9.3 ألف
المتوقع: - 7.6 ألف
الحالي: - 13.8 ألف 
مؤشر متوسط الاجور البريطانية
السابق: 4.0%
المتوقع: 3.6% 
الحالي: 3.5%

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبححححححححح ياعم بوحه الراجل اتضرب على أفاااااه   
> محضر اجتماع مينتس البريطاني 
> السابق: 4-5
> المتوقع: 3-6
> الحالي: 3-6  
> على الاقل كان فيه معارضه

 صباح الفل يا باشا   والله هو كدا شكلها هيبقي فيه رفع فايدة .. برغم المعارضة بس النتيجة لصالح الرفع   ربنا يسترها ومنتظرين تحليل ابو سليمان ونشوف ايه اللي ممكن يحصل   وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## forex147

> النتيجة 3_6 الله يسترها

 الله كريم بالتوفيق

----------


## فوركسي طموح

هو التصويت على النتيجه السابقه وكان فيه معارضه ولله الحمد .  
يعني الشهر الجااااي اتوقع نو وي رفع للفائده . 
يعني الم يكن هبوطا  فتصحيحا قويا انشاء الله .

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

طبعا بدنا نتبع الدعم ونشوف شو بصير

----------


## bo7a

> معدل البطالة البريطانية
> السابق: 5.5%
> المتوقع: 5.5%
> الحالي:5.4% 
> مقدار البطالة البريطانية
> السابق: - 9.3 ألف
> المتوقع: - 7.6 ألف
> الحالي: - 13.8 ألف 
> مؤشر متوسط الاجور البريطانية
> ...

 تسلملي ايدك يا قمر ... الاخبار بشكل عام سلبية حتي وعكست التوقعات في مقدار البطالة وجت أكتر سلبية   بس هيفضل السوق كدا لحد الساعة 3.30  علشان اخبار الدولار   اللي فيه الخير يقدمه ربنا

----------


## bo7a

> طبعا بدنا نتبع الدعم ونشوف شو بصير

 والله يا محمود شكله كدا رايح يختبر الترند المكسور تاني   بس لو يطلع ابن حلال وما يكسرش 250.45  هيعمل دبل توب محترمة على الاربع ساعات   مشكلتنا اننا بنتعامل مع مجانين   :Inlove:

----------


## Mothawee

شباب المجنون للأعلى لازم نرضى بأمر الواقع الإقتصاد البريطاني والأوربي هو الأفضل على مستوى العالم الأمر محسوووم أرتفاع لليورو والإسترليني مقابل الكل

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

هكذا كان دخولي
دون تحليل فني
دون تحليل اساسي
فقط فقط فقط مؤشرات 
الهدف من ذلك اثبات قدرات المؤشرات 
المؤشرات وحدها تكفيك

----------


## forex147

شباب الاخبار الامريكيه اذا كانت ايجابيه راح تدفع الين لفوق بغض النظر عن ضعف الدولار.
واخبار الاسترليني وهبوطه(تصحيح) مش راح ياثر تاثير كبير حط عينك على الين دولار في فرصه للشراء  بالسعر الحالي في( انتظار الاخبار الجيده للدولار مؤقتا)

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

بحوا باشا شو رايك نخش عقد هدج الان الان للمجنون شراء

----------


## $ ZORO $

> بحوا باشا شو رايك نخش عقد هدج الان الان للمجنون شراء

  عملتها امبارح وخفت ... وبفكر تانى دلوقى   :Doh:

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

بوحه.....
هل تسمعني؟

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

شو رايكم

----------


## $ ZORO $

وربنا المجنون جابلى خرم فى نفوخى . بقالى سنه ونص بتاجر فى المجنون الا الاسبوع العجيب دة   :Compress:   :Icon3:  :Icon3:

----------


## fxaqaba

> retracement واضح جداً على النص ساعة وحيكون للـ 23.6% ده اذا الدببة شدو حيلهم بالمحاولة دي

 وكمان وحدة لنفس المكان

----------


## fxaqaba

> وربنا المجنون جابلى خرم فى نفوخى . بقالى سنه ونص بتاجر فى المجنون الا الاسبوع العجيب دة

 ده لانك بتاجر مع بوحة.... ده بيكره بوحة كره ما حصلش... هوه اللي كان يعملو بوحة بالمجنون شوية.. بوحة ده لي بالجبال علامات يا راجل.. صحيح... انتا مدريتش انو بوحة صورتو نزلت عالين كمان... ؟؟؟

----------


## m.salah

صباح الفل على الجميع
صباح الجمال يامعلم بوحه 
انا شايف ياجماعه ان كافة الحصون التي كنا نتحصن خلفها قد انهارت وانه يجب الخروج بأقل خساره وانه الان يستعد للهجوم الكبير على الترند اليومي الاعلى للقناه السعريه وحتى لو نزل شويه فلن يصل الى المستويات التي ننتظرها 
ومسألة كسر الترند اليومي لن تسبب مشكله له لانه ترند ضعيف ومش محترم وسوف يكون هدفه الترند الاسبوعى القوي واذا تحرك الان مباشرة الى الترند الاسبوعي فسوف يصل ل 253 اما اذا اخذله اسبوع فسوف يقابله في 256 وبعد كده سيبدأ النزول وبما ان الترند صاعد فلن يصل الى المستويات التي نتحدث عنها ولا حتى سيصل للمستوى الذي عليه اليوم 
هذه وجهة نظر تحتمل الصواب والخطأ ولكن هذا هو الوضع على الارض  :EEK!:  
ونستطيع رؤية هذا الامر في اليورو ين الذي حاول اليوم كسر الترند اليومي لاسفل وفشل وهو الان في بداية موجة صعود جديده ويعتبر فرصه جيده للدخول لونج من السعر الحالي والاستوب 167.90  
والله اعلم :Cry Smile:

----------


## fxaqaba

DIVERGENCE  على كافة الاطر والصعد والمؤشرات والاماكن والمستويات وكل ما له علاقة بالدايفرجنس....

----------


## bo7a

> والله يا محمود شكله كدا رايح يختبر الترند المكسور تاني   بس لو يطلع ابن حلال وما يكسرش 250.45 هيعمل دبل توب محترمة على الاربع ساعات    مشكلتنا اننا بنتعامل مع مجانين

 الحمد لله سمع الكلام وعمل نفس اللي توقعناه هي شمعة الساعة 8 مساءً على الاربع ساعات   ولو ملاحظين شمعة الساعة 1 انعكاسية اذا اغلقت الشمعة الحالية تحت 250.15  يبقي فيه هبوط قادم   ربنا يستر والقادم أفضل ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> بحوا باشا شو رايك نخش عقد هدج الان الان للمجنون شراء

 والله يا محمود ماله لازمة .. واصبر ان شاء الله يروح للاهداف وابقي افتكر كلام بحبوحتك   اذا صدق معانا .. الشموع بنت حلال وشكله نازل

----------


## bo7a

> بوحه..... هل تسمعني؟

 معاك يا قمر .. بس انا والله ما لي في المؤشرات خالص   وعلى العموم أحب أسمع رأيك دلوقتي بخصوص خبرتك بيها يا عسل   وبرده ماقلتليش اسمك ايه   :Cloud9:

----------


## bo7a

> شو رايكم

 حلوووووو أوي يا محمود .. نفس النقطة اللي بتكلم فيها   وان شاء الله هينزل وهيكسرها   :012:   يا معلم تسلم ايدك

----------


## bo7a

> وربنا المجنون جابلى خرم فى نفوخى . بقالى سنه ونص بتاجر فى المجنون الا الاسبوع العجيب دة

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  يا علي باشا ... دي قمة الإثارة ... وراجع الموضوع دا من أوله كدا   هتلاقي كمية حرق دم غير طبيعية ... بس الحمد لله في الاخر بيوصل للهدف   هنا دروس في الصبر والقناعة بنتعلمها كلنا من ابو الاندال   منور يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> وكمان وحدة لنفس المكان

 مخرجنا الكبير  :  مستر حماده   عارف لو مشيت مظبوط كدا يبقي هنشوف ان شاء الله مستوي  61.8  علي الشارت بتاعك العسل دا   تسلم ايدك يا مستر وعاوزين تقرير مصور للاوضاع في الجبهة وصبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

الك مفاجئة بس استني علي يا بوحة استني واصبر وادعي انها تزبط

----------


## fxaqaba

اذا اغلقت الشمعة تحت 250.00 حتكون عودة مؤكدة للـ 23.6 % وبعديها سلامتك... مش حيردو من تحت غير رب العالمين

----------


## bo7a

> الك مفاجئة بس استني علي يا بوحة استني واصبر وادعي انها تزبط

 مستني مفاجئاتك يا معلم محمود  ..  ولو اني شميت ريحتها كدا من عندي بس هستني اشوفها   صبح يا حبي

----------


## bo7a

> اذا اغلقت الشمعة تحت 250.00 حتكون عودة مؤكدة للـ 23.6 % وبعديها سلامتك... مش حيردو من تحت غير رب العالمين

 هيكسر ان شاء الله وينزل أنا كنت مستني إغلاق الساعة تحت 250.15  وبالفعل كسر وقفل تحتها   ان شاء الله نشوف هبوط خلال ساعتين  باذن الله وصبح يا مخرجنا

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الفل على الجميع
> صباح الجمال يامعلم بوحه 
> انا شايف ياجماعه ان كافة الحصون التي كنا نتحصن خلفها قد انهارت وانه يجب الخروج بأقل خساره وانه الان يستعد للهجوم الكبير على الترند اليومي الاعلى للقناه السعريه وحتى لو نزل شويه فلن يصل الى المستويات التي ننتظرها 
> ومسألة كسر الترند اليومي لن تسبب مشكله له لانه ترند ضعيف ومش محترم وسوف يكون هدفه الترند الاسبوعى القوي واذا تحرك الان مباشرة الى الترند الاسبوعي فسوف يصل ل 253 اما اذا اخذله اسبوع فسوف يقابله في 256 وبعد كده سيبدأ النزول وبما ان الترند صاعد فلن يصل الى المستويات التي نتحدث عنها ولا حتى سيصل للمستوى الذي عليه اليوم 
> هذه وجهة نظر تحتمل الصواب والخطأ ولكن هذا هو الوضع على الارض  
> ونستطيع رؤية هذا الامر في اليورو ين الذي حاول اليوم كسر الترند اليومي لاسفل وفشل وهو الان في بداية موجة صعود جديده ويعتبر فرصه جيده للدخول لونج من السعر الحالي والاستوب 167.90  
> والله اعلم

 صباح الفل يا ابو صلاح .... والله كلامك زي الفل وانا قلتلك اني مقتنع بيه   بس خليني برده اتابع ونشوف يا معلم .. صبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

شكل يا باشا والله العليم في انفجار  راح يصير علي ازواج الباوند والدولار

----------


## $ ZORO $

منورين يا اخونا والله يا بوحه ما فى احلى من اللمه الحلوة بتهون اى حاجة

----------


## bo7a

> شكل يا باشا والله العليم في انفجار راح يصير علي ازواج الباوند والدولار

 فعلا يا معلم ... استناه عند  248.00  ان شاء الله   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> منورين يا اخونا والله يا بوحه ما فى احلى من اللمه الحلوة بتهون اى حاجة

 الدنيا كلها منورة بنورك انت يا علي باشا  ...  يارب نتجمع كلنا سوا عند النبي   ويديم المحبة والمعروف بين كل الناس الطيبين هنا وصبح صبح يا معلم

----------


## m.salah

> صباح الفل يا ابو صلاح .... والله كلامك زي الفل وانا قلتلك اني مقتنع بيه    بس خليني برده اتابع ونشوف يا معلم .. صبح صبح

 والله يابوحه هو في امل بسيط لانه سيكون هناك نزول على شارت الدولار استرليني والدولار يورو حتى لو اخبار امريكا سلبيه هايطلع 30 او 40 بونت وبعدين ينزل تاني المشكله ان الاسترليني دولار بينزل من الصبح وابو الاندال ماشي ورا اليورو ين وطبعا لما الدولار هاينزل على شارت اليورو دولار هايبدأ يمشي ورا الدولار ين هو بيمشي ورا اي حاجه طالعه 
وربنا يستر

----------


## fxaqaba

قوات بوحة تقطع خطوط النفط للندل

----------


## bo7a

> والله يابوحه هو في امل بسيط لانه سيكون هناك نزول على شارت الدولار استرليني والدولار يورو حتى لو اخبار امريكا سلبيه هايطلع 30 او 40 بونت وبعدين ينزل تاني المشكله ان الاسترليني دولار بينزل من الصبح وابو الاندال ماشي ورا اليورو ين وطبعا لما الدولار هاينزل على شارت اليورو دولار هايبدأ يمشي ورا الدولار ين هو بيمشي ورا اي حاجه طالعه 
> وربنا يستر

 صبح صبح يا ابو صلاح .. اسمحلي اناقشك في النقطة دي   أنا مش مقتنع ابدا بفكرة ان الزوج دا بيمشي ورا حاجة ... حتي اني ليا وجهة نظر قلتها كتير   ان حركته مطابقة لليورو ين .. ولكن ما قلتش بيمشي وراه   لأن الوضع الاقتصادي العام للاسترليني واليورو كويس واتجاه العملتين زي بعض   حتي انك في اغلب الاحيان بتلاقي علي الشارتات نماذج متكونة زي بعضها   بس مش معني كدا انه بيمشي وراه ..   الأمل دلوقتي في صمود المقاومة عند 250.45  وبعدها الله أعلي وأعلم شايف 300  نقطة تحت   وربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير  الكنكة فين يا ابو صلاح   :013:

----------


## bo7a

> قوات بوحة تقطع خطوط النفط للندل

 يا عم الحاج احنا متراقبين   :Drive1: وفيه انجليز كتير على المنتدي   مش عاوزين حد يعرف خطتنا العسكرية

----------


## fxaqaba

هبوط بعد وصوله الى الخط العلوي لقناة الصعود

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> معاك يا قمر .. بس انا والله ما لي في المؤشرات خالص   وعلى العموم أحب أسمع رأيك دلوقتي بخصوص خبرتك بيها يا عسل   وبرده ماقلتليش اسمك ايه

 رايي في المؤشرات اني استطيع المتاجره بها فقط
وبالاستغناء عن جميع ادوات المتاجره الاخري
ولكنها تختلف قدراتها من شخص للاخر 
عن اسمي.....
ممكن تقوللي  سويفي   :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## phoenix

في مثلث عالين دولار مع تريبل بوتوم للمتابعة

----------


## هامور العين

4:30pm USDCPI m/m  0.1%0.7% 4:30pm USDCore CPI m/m  0.2%0.1% 4:30pm USDHousing Starts  1.45M1.47M 4:30pm USDBuilding Permits  1.49M1.52M  صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> هبوط بعد وصوله الى الخط العلوي لقناة الصعود

 صراحة 250.45  عامله شغل جامد ... بس يا رب تفضل كدا لحد اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات   هتبقي شمعة دوجي ممتازة

----------


## bo7a

> رايي في المؤشرات اني استطيع المتاجره بها فقط
> وبالاستغناء عن جميع ادوات المتاجره الاخري
> ولكنها تختلف قدراتها من شخص للاخر 
> عن اسمي.....
> ممكن تقوللي سويفي

 تسلم يا جميل وعاشت الاسامي ... بس أنا كنت أقصد المؤشرات بتقول ايه في الوقت الحالي من وجهة نظرك   وصبح يا سويفي باشا

----------


## bo7a

> في مثلث عالين دولار مع تريبل بوتوم للمتابعة

 صباح الفل يا فيتامينو   أعتقد والله أعلم هيكون مايل للهبوط أكتر   إلتزامه بالترند الهابط على الاربع ساعات والارتداد 4  مرات لمستويات بعيدة   +  موفينج  55  + الدايلي بايفوت والويكلي بايفوت + 38.2  فايبو   ومستوي 121.65  هو الاقرب من وجهة نظري ولا انت شايف ايه يا معلمة

----------


## bo7a

> 4:30pm USDCPI m/m   0.1%0.7% 4:30pm USDCore CPI m/m  0.2%0.1% 4:30pm USDHousing Starts  1.45M1.47M 4:30pm USDBuilding Permits  1.49M1.52M   صبح صبح

 صبح صبح يا حبيب قلبي .. تسلم الايادي

----------


## phoenix

القناة الصاعدة يلي انكسرت مهمة جداً مع تريندها الصاعد يلي انكسر يمكن يطلع الزوج يأكد الكسر والله أعلم بس مش عارف ليه عندي احساس ان الباوند واليورو بيحضرو لرالي جديد والله أعلم مرة أخرى

----------


## bo7a

> القناة الصاعدة يلي انكسرت مهمة جداً مع تريندها الصاعد يلي انكسر يمكن يطلع الزوج يأكد الكسر والله أعلم بس مش عارف ليه عندي احساس ان الباوند واليورو بيحضرو لرالي جديد والله أعلم مرة أخرى

 ربنا يستر   :Ohmy:

----------


## phoenix

يعني بيسخنو يا معلمة

----------


## هامور العين

6:00pm USDFed Chairman Bernanke Speaks   
ياخوفي من هذا الخبر باقي ساعه و 17 دقيقه

----------


## bo7a

> يعني بيسخنو يا معلمة

 يمكن يجيلهم شد عضلي كدا ولا حاجة   :012:  .. ادعي معايا   :Cloud9:

----------


## bo7a

> 6:00pm USDFed Chairman Bernanke Speaks   
> ياخوفي من هذا الخبر باقي ساعه و 17 دقيقه

 راجل مخبول .. بس نستني نشوف هيقول ايه وربنا يسترها   صبح صبح يا استاذ عمر

----------


## forex147

> 6:00pm USDFed Chairman Bernanke Speaks   
> ياخوفي من هذا الخبر باقي ساعه و 17 دقيقه

 الله كريم
يسترها رب العالمين

----------


## phoenix

ياكريم ، بس الشد العضلي شغلتو بسيطة برضو زعبوط العفريت

----------


## m.salah

> صبح صبح يا ابو صلاح .. اسمحلي اناقشك في النقطة دي   أنا مش مقتنع ابدا بفكرة ان الزوج دا بيمشي ورا حاجة ... حتي اني ليا وجهة نظر قلتها كتير   ان حركته مطابقة لليورو ين .. ولكن ما قلتش بيمشي وراه   لأن الوضع الاقتصادي العام للاسترليني واليورو كويس واتجاه العملتين زي بعض   حتي انك في اغلب الاحيان بتلاقي علي الشارتات نماذج متكونة زي بعضها   بس مش معني كدا انه بيمشي وراه ..   الأمل دلوقتي في صمود المقاومة عند 250.45 وبعدها الله أعلي وأعلم شايف 300 نقطة تحت   وربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير   الكنكة فين يا ابو صلاح

 ماشي يامعلم بوحه انا مش هادخل معاك في مناقشه دلوقت علشان مش وقته ولكن النهارده بليل هاناقش معاك الموضوع وبغرض الفائده ليس اكثر 
وهاستنى شويه لحد ما نشوف 250.45  :Compress: 
وبالنسبه للكنكه انا مخليها للااخر خالص بعد مانخلص برطمان المخلل  :013:

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> تسلم يا جميل وعاشت الاسامي ... بس أنا كنت أقصد المؤشرات بتقول ايه في الوقت الحالي من وجهة نظرك   وصبح يا سويفي باشا

 المؤشرات بتقول
مرحله تذبذب علي فريم الساعه حاليا
واربع ساعات بتقول لازم ينزل
فتوقعي للانفجار القادم علي الساعه هبوط

----------


## bo7a

> ياكريم ، بس الشد العضلي شغلتو بسيطة برضو زعبوط العفريت

 يااااادي زعبوط العفريت   ... طيب يا عم ما تطلع الحاجات دي خلينا نخلص من الندل وما يطلعش تاني

----------


## bo7a

> ماشي يامعلم بوحه انا مش هادخل معاك في مناقشه دلوقت علشان مش وقته ولكن النهارده بليل هاناقش معاك الموضوع وبغرض الفائده ليس اكثر 
> وهاستنى شويه لحد ما نشوف 250.45 
> وبالنسبه للكنكه انا مخليها للااخر خالص بعد مانخلص برطمان المخلل

 نتناقش سوا بس بشرط  :  كل واحد يضرب 4 كابتشينو علشان تبقي القعدة حلوة   :Nono:   ههههههههههههههه  .. وبعدين هو البرطمان لسه ما خلصش يا معلم  .. فيه البركة   :Thumb:

----------


## bo7a

> المؤشرات بتقول
> مرحله تذبذب علي فريم الساعه حاليا
> واربع ساعات بتقول لازم ينزل
> فتوقعي للانفجار القادم علي الساعه هبوط

  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   تسلم حبيب قلبي .. الله يبارك فيك يا غالي

----------


## phoenix

أنا حطلع الزعبوط بس خايف العفريت يركب حد لاسمح الله ، عندنا متل بيقول :  بقلو تور بيقلي احلبو ،  يعني أنا قلتلك من قبل أنو تور وأنت يا معلم مصر تحلبو

----------


## bo7a

> أنا حطلع الزعبوط بس خايف العفريت يركب حد لاسمح الله ، عندنا متل بيقول : بقلو تور بيقلي احلبو ، يعني أنا قلتلك من قبل أنو تور وأنت يا معلم مصر تحلبو

 احنا شربنا لبن العصفور ... ورسمنا بادينا على الهوا ...  وطفينا النار بالجاز   احنا اللي قرقشنا الزلط ..... وخلينا الصح غلط   طلع يا معلم ولا يهمك

----------


## m.salah

> أنا حطلع الزعبوط بس خايف العفريت يركب حد لاسمح الله ، عندنا متل بيقول : بقلو تور بيقلي احلبو ، يعني أنا قلتلك من قبل أنو تور وأنت يا معلم مصر تحلبو

 بقولك ايه يأبو الفيتامينات هي خايف معناها ايه  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

اششششش

----------


## phoenix

انت بتجرجرني في الكلام ماشي يا سيد المعلمين مش أنت يلي شربت لبن العصفور لوحدك وماسبتلناش حاجة ، يبقى فهمك المفروض يكون كفاية . سيادة اللواء أنا بهزر

----------


## bo7a

احنا بس عاوزين نجرب زعبوط العفريت دا ... بس لو طلع اي كلام وتحالف مع الانجليز  
هنحكم عليك ب 20  كاسة كوكتيل

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> احنا بس عاوزين نجرب زعبوط العفريت دا ... بس لو طلع اي كلام وتحالف مع الانجليز  
> هنحكم عليك ب 20 كاسة كوكتيل

 هههههههههههههههه معكم قلبا وقالبا والقلب داعيلك يابوحه . 
وماتنساش بدايه محاكمة زعبوط ان تفتتح الجلسه بصببببح صبح .  
الله يوفقك

----------


## bo7a

> هههههههههههههههه معكم قلبا وقالبا والقلب داعيلك يابوحه . 
> وماتنساش بدايه محاكمة زعبوط ان تفتتح الجلسه بصببببح صبح .  
> الله يوفقك

 القاضي وصل يا ناس يا عسل   شوف يا ابو الفيتامينات جبنالك راجل عادل وشاهد على الوضع من أوله أهو   يعني اذا طلع زعبوط العفريت اي كلام وراح فوق 250.50  هتوزع كوكتيل علي المنتدي كله   أو زي ما حبيبنا القاضي يحكم   وطبعا المحكمة هتبقي في مدبح ولاد ابو اسماعيل وصبح صبح في البداية وفي النهاية   وكله يصبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

الاخبار لصالح مينننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن  نننننننننننننننن

----------


## phoenix

الوحوش دخلت أنا خارج بعد أذن المعلم ،
هشششششش

----------


## bo7a

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
لا ما تقلقش .. دا كله عاوز كوكتيل بس

----------


## aboali

وحشتنى كلمة  { مبروك تتحقق الهدف} يااااااااااا من زمان ما قولنها يا جماعه   :Drive1:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> وحشتنى كلمة { مبروك تتحقق الهدف} يااااااااااا من زمان ما قولنها يا جماعه

 مبروك تحقق الهدف الساعة 10pm

----------


## phoenix

> القاضي وصل يا ناس يا عسل   شوف يا ابو الفيتامينات جبنالك راجل عادل وشاهد على الوضع من أوله أهو   يعني اذا طلع زعبوط العفريت اي كلام وراح فوق 250.50 هتوزع كوكتيل علي المنتدي كله   أو زي ما حبيبنا القاضي يحكم   وطبعا المحكمة هتبقي في مدبح ولاد ابو اسماعيل وصبح صبح في البداية وفي النهاية    وكله يصبح

 يبقى الكلام يلي كتبتو عالفاضي و الزعبوط معملش المفعول المطلوب ، لازم تاخدو أنجكشن بالوريد يمكن المفعول يكون أسرع ، وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> وحشتنى كلمة { مبروك تتحقق الهدف} يااااااااااا من زمان ما قولنها يا جماعه

 يارب ما تشوف وحش يا ابو علي ...... ان شاء الله يا قمر تشوفها النهاردا   وندخل نبارك لبعض كلنا ونعمل حفلة ونعزم فيها كل الناس   ومبروك مقدما يا عريس   :012:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> لا ما تقلقش .. دا كله عاوز كوكتيل بس

 كبتشينوووووووووووووو

----------


## bo7a

> مبروك تحقق الهدف الساعة 10pm

 أحبك يا متمكــــــــــــــــــــن

----------


## bo7a

> يبقى الكلام يلي كتبتو عالفاضي و الزعبوط معملش المفعول  المطلوب ، لازم تاخدو أنجكشن بالوريد يمكن المفعول يكون  أسرع ، وصبح صبح

 عادي يا معلم انا وابو صلاح واخدين على الانجيكشن في الوريد   طب دا احنا كل يوم بنضرب  5  انجكشن   :Nono:

----------


## هامور العين

يمعلم شوف حل مع هذا الريال والله حتى ارفاق صورة عملتي مشاكل نص ساعة و انا احول رفع الصورة صبح صبح

----------


## phoenix

وصفة أخيرة :  نحلب التور يمكن يطلع شوية لبن نضيفها عالقهوة يبقى عندنا أحلى كوب كابتشينو ليلي عاوز

----------


## bo7a

> يمعلم شوف حل مع هذا الريال والله حتى ارفاق صورة عملتي مشاكل نص ساعة و انا احول رفع الصورة  صبح صبح

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  عاملنا مشاكل وقلق في كل حاجة   عاوزين تقرير يا استاذ عمر ونشوف الراجل دا قال ايه

----------


## bo7a

> وصفة أخيرة : نحلب التور يمكن يطلع شوية لبن نضيفها عالقهوة يبقى عندنا أحلى كوب كابتشينو ليلي عاوز

 اعمل حساب ابو صلاح يا معلم ...... اي حاجة فيها شينو راشقين فيها

----------


## فوركسي طموح

صبح صبح ياعم الحج . 
بداية حديث برنانكي كانت حتى الان . 
شهادة رئيس البنك الفيدارلي الأمريكي "بيرنانك" أمام البنك الفيدرالي الأمريكي:  
أشار رئيس البنك الفيدرالي الأمريكي إلى ان السياسة التي يتبعها البنك الفيدرالي الأمريكي في الوقت الحالي لا تزال قلقة بشأن احتمالات ارتفاع معدلات التضخم في المستقبل. 
انشالله مايخربها فالاخير .

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح ياعم الحج . 
> بداية حديث برنانكي كانت حتى الان . 
> شهادة رئيس البنك الفيدارلي الأمريكي "بيرنانك" أمام البنك الفيدرالي الأمريكي:  
> أشار رئيس البنك الفيدرالي الأمريكي إلى ان السياسة التي يتبعها البنك الفيدرالي الأمريكي في الوقت الحالي لا تزال قلقة بشأن احتمالات ارتفاع معدلات التضخم في المستقبل. 
> انشالله مايخربها فالاخير .

 ربنا يستر   وشكرا مراسلنا الكريم على التقرير الجميل   وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## phoenix

> اعمل حساب ابو صلاح يا معلم ...... اي حاجة فيها شينو راشقين فيها

   هههههههه أبو صلاح حبيب الشعب ، الدبل توب يلي واخدو مبارح لسه ساري المفعول لآخر الليل

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

اشششششششششش

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

الخبرو كان لا يوجد خبر

----------


## phoenix

ابتدا مفعول الكابتشينو ، تسجيل متابعة

----------


## m.salah

> هههههههه أبو صلاح حبيب الشعب ، الدبل توب يلي واخدو مبارح لسه ساري المفعول لآخر الليل

 اسكت بقى ياعم احسن شكلها هاتقلب هانج مان  :Compress:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

انفجار ولكن يبدو انه ضد الدولار

----------


## فوركسي طموح

مازلت متفائلا يابوحه ولن نستعين بقواتكم الان .  
وصبح صبح يابرنانكي .

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> مازلت متفائلا يابوحه ولن نستعين بقواتكم الان .  
> وصبح صبح يابرنانكي .

 انت مع مين حدد موقفك  :013:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

انا ضد الباوند اللعين ولكني مع الدولار اكثر من الين .  
لم ابع الا عقود بسيطه من الين عند 250.20   
وبعقود بسيطه تضامنا مع المعلم بوحه  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  . 
ولتوقعي انه لن يتعدى 251.20 الا قبل ان يمنحنا مية نقطة على الاقل .

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> انا ضد الباوند اللعين ولكني مع الدولار اكثر من الين .  
> لم ابع الا عقود بسيطه من الين عند 250.20   
> وبعقود بسيطه تضامنا مع المعلم بوحه  . 
> ولتوقعي انه لن يتعدى 251.20 الا قبل ان يمنحنا مية نقطة على الاقل .

 شو رايك من عندي 246.15

----------


## فوركسي طموح

مثلك تماما انا هدفي الابعد 245.91 ولكنني اتخذت قاعده باغلاق نصف العقود بعد مية نقطة تماما والوقف يظل على ماهو عليه وساضع اللمت ان نجحت المرحله الاولى عند ماحددته 246.15

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

طيب هلا الخبر علي الدولار شو صار فيه ولمصلحة مين انا ما بتابع اخبار
والباوند مجننا

----------


## فوركسي طموح

برنانكي للحين ماخلص  على قولة الاخوان ونحتري منهم الملخص . 
بس شكله خربهااا .

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

شوف مرته لبرنانكي بتشتغل مدرسة بتبيع جزر المهم في الاخر الخبر لازم يطلع لمصلحة الدولار

----------


## فوركسي طموح

انشاء الله يا دبي انشاء الله والله عندي احساس بذلك هاذا كاني فهمت الشارت .

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

بوحا مطلوب فورا وين بتغطس انت

----------


## bo7a

بوحه وصل يا ناس يا عسل   صبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

ويبدا المجنون الان في الحركة البطيئة علي فيرم نصف ساعة ونتابع

----------


## bo7a

برنانكي خاربها شكله كدا   :Yikes3:   وربنا يستر على الدولار ... زي اللي دخل على مريض في العناية المركزة وشال التنفس الصناعي منه

----------


## $ ZORO $

> شو رايك من عندي 246.15

 تمام انا هدفى 246.65 فى نفس المنطقه وان شاء الله موفقين

----------


## bo7a

> تمام انا هدفى 246.65 فى نفس المنطقه وان شاء الله موفقين

 وأنا عندي 246.75  ونتجمع هناك ان شاء الله   :Drive1:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

هههههههههههه يابوحه ياخوفي نتجمع عند 256 . 
انشاء الله الى اهدافنا .

----------


## limo_trader

ما شاء الله

----------


## سامي المشرف

هاه 
الحلوين مجتمعين ببيعوون المجنون ولا ايه ؟؟  
حبيع المجنون اللي عندي  :012:  
علشان اساعدكم في نزوله  :Wub:

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الفل يا فيتامينو   أعتقد والله أعلم هيكون مايل للهبوط أكتر   إلتزامه بالترند الهابط على الاربع ساعات والارتداد 4 مرات لمستويات بعيدة   + موفينج 55 + الدايلي بايفوت والويكلي بايفوت + 38.2 فايبو    ومستوي 121.65 هو الاقرب من وجهة نظري ولا انت شايف ايه يا معلمة

 وصل بسلامة الله  121.65  يا فيتامينو باشا  :Thumb:

----------


## bo7a

> هههههههههههه يابوحه ياخوفي نتجمع عند 256 . 
> انشاء الله الى اهدافنا .

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ربنا يستر تبقي قاضية بجد   بس ان شاء الله ينزل ان شاء الله وبعدها يبقي يروح مكان ما يروح   ناخد شوية القرشينات ونطلع   وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> ما شاء الله

 ما شاء الله على نورك يا نجم ...... منتظرين مشاركاتك الحلوة معانا   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> هاه 
> الحلوين مجتمعين ببيعوون المجنون ولا ايه ؟؟  
> حبيع المجنون اللي عندي  
> علشان اساعدكم في نزوله

 شوف يا عم سامي الراجل برنانكي دا بيخرف يقول ايه ...   :Yawn:   وبيع يا عم تسند معانا شوية على الاقل يبقي معانا راجل من كبار المستثمرين   بس ان خلص الفول ....... أنا مش مسئول   :012:

----------


## limo_trader

ما شاء الله

----------


## forex147

صبح صبح
في حاجه مش متراح ليها في الشراء مش عارف ليه

----------


## omaraiad

:Nono:  :Nono: مسا الخير يامعلم بوحه هو صاحبنا ندل ولا مابيحسش . طيران حربى روسى يقرب من لندن .ولا يحصلش حاجه تهده...انا باعتذر للغياب الايام الماضيه بس ظروووف الشغل .والعقود لسه مفتوحه. صبح صبح يازين المعلمين ...اخوك شباطه الغضبان جدا من عمايل الندل.

----------


## أبو نورة

المشكلة أغلب الناس هجوا حساباتهم 
واحنا قلنا يا جماعة منذ ارتداده من 245.60 انه في ترند صاعد 
بس حبيت أستشيركم وما خاب من استشار لأنه استشارني وحبيت أجمع آرائكم السديدة  
واحد من الشباب عنده ثلاث عقود بيع كالتالي 
245.90 - 246.75 - 247.75 
ولما شاف انه المارجن قرب عليه أخذ شراء 
249.83 - 250.10 - 250.18 
الآن يسأل كيف العمل ؟؟ وما النقطة المناسبة سواء تحت او فوق لفك الهيدج ؟؟ 
جزاكم الله خير 
سأقول لكم ما هو رأيي بعد ان أسمع آرائكم النيرة وفقكم الله

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> المشكلة أغلب الناس هجوا حساباتهم 
> واحنا قلنا يا جماعة منذ ارتداده من 245.60 انه في ترند صاعد 
> بس حبيت أستشيركم وما خاب من استشار لأنه استشارني وحبيت أجمع آرائكم السديدة  
> واحد من الشباب عنده ثلاث عقود بيع كالتالي 
> 245.90 - 246.75 - 247.75 
> ولما شاف انه المارجن قرب عليه أخذ شراء 
> 249.83 - 250.10 - 250.18 
> الآن يسأل كيف العمل ؟؟ وما النقطة المناسبة سواء تحت او فوق لفك الهيدج ؟؟ 
> جزاكم الله خير 
> سأقول لكم ما هو رأيي بعد ان أسمع آرائكم النيرة وفقكم الله

   
اطرح وجهة نظرك ووجهات نظر الكل هنا تجدها فالردود اعلاه . 
لك كل التحايا .

----------


## omaraiad

:Wub:  :Wub: الندل ميت قتيل قدام اليورو وبقاله تلات ايام بياكل على دماغه .شكلها كده عايز ينضرب بالجزم... يامعلم بوحه شوف حل وحرك الرجاله ..وصبح مسى يازين المعلمين

----------


## fxaqaba

:Thmbdn:

----------


## أبو نورة

> اطرح وجهة نظرك ووجهات نظر الكل هنا تجدها فالردود اعلاه . 
> لك كل التحايا .

 اسمح لي يا عزيزي !!!
هذا شيء مختلف عن الردود أعلاه ..... ارجو التمعن فالموقف مختلف تماما عمن عنده عقود بيع فقط فالرجل لديه هيدج ...اكيد تعرف معنى هيدج ؟؟!!! يعني المسألة مختلفة تماما عمن لديه اتجاه واحد فقط  
مع التحية

----------


## omaraiad

10 عقود بيع من 250,20 وداخل انام والصبح نشوف الندل هيعمل ايه. تصبحوا على خير

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح
> في حاجه مش متراح ليها في الشراء مش عارف ليه

 والله السوق كله على بعضه ما يريحش حد ..... ربنا يسترها بس وتكمل على خير

----------


## bo7a

> مسا الخير يامعلم بوحه هو صاحبنا ندل ولا مابيحسش . طيران حربى روسى يقرب من لندن .ولا يحصلش حاجه تهده...انا باعتذر للغياب الايام الماضيه بس ظروووف الشغل .والعقود لسه مفتوحه. صبح صبح يازين المعلمين ...اخوك شباطه الغضبان جدا من عمايل الندل.

 معلم شباطة ...... ازيك يا معلم ليك وحشة والله   ولا تزعل نفسك يا كبير كلها كام ساعة ونلاقيه وقع وقعة محترمة    

> الندل ميت قتيل قدام اليورو وبقاله تلات ايام بياكل على دماغه .شكلها كده عايز ينضرب بالجزم... يامعلم بوحه شوف حل وحرك الرجاله ..وصبح مسى يازين المعلمين.

    

> 10 عقود بيع من 250,20 وداخل انام والصبح نشوف الندل هيعمل ايه. تصبحوا على خير

 هدي نفسك يا معلم وبلاش تسرع .. ادخل نام براحتك وعموما السوق شكله كدا في تذبذب لحد الصبح   ولما تصحي بالسلامة يبقي يحلها حلال ...... صباحو قشطة يا كبير المعلمين

----------


## فوركسي طموح

والله انا اعتقد ان نقطة الحسم هي 250.80/ او اذا كسرها واستقر فوقها فمصيره للارتفاع وان لم يستطع فاهداف البيع عند 246 و243 و 241 .

----------


## bo7a

> المشكلة أغلب الناس هجوا حساباتهم 
> واحنا قلنا يا جماعة منذ ارتداده من 245.60 انه في ترند صاعد 
> بس حبيت أستشيركم وما خاب من استشار لأنه استشارني وحبيت أجمع آرائكم السديدة  
> واحد من الشباب عنده ثلاث عقود بيع كالتالي 
> 245.90 - 246.75 - 247.75 
> ولما شاف انه المارجن قرب عليه أخذ شراء 
> 249.83 - 250.10 - 250.18 
> الآن يسأل كيف العمل ؟؟ وما النقطة المناسبة سواء تحت او فوق لفك الهيدج ؟؟ 
> جزاكم الله خير 
> سأقول لكم ما هو رأيي بعد ان أسمع آرائكم النيرة وفقكم الله

 الله يعينه ويفك كربه وهدجه بربح ان شاء الله   بس والله انا عمري ما عملت هيدج ولا اشتغلت بيه ابدا   وعموما نحب نسمع رأيك ونتناقش سوا فيه وان شاء الله نوصل لحل جيد يا زعيم

----------


## fxaqaba

مفهوم الندل للمؤشرات

----------


## bo7a

> 

 يارب يا حماده يا رب   دلوقتي عندنا دبل توب على الاربع ساعات ومقاومة قوية عند  250.45  لم ينجح في اختراقها   واذا استمر التذبذب كدا واغلقت شمعة الدايلي هتكون شمعة انعكاسية   حتي لو اخترق المقاومة هيكون الموضوع بالنسبة للصعود رخم شوية لانه هيقابل الترند المكسور   واللي اختبره اكتر من 3  مرات وفشل في اختراقه بعد الكسر يوم  10 / 7   أما لو اخترق فهيتوافق مع مستوي  250.85  ومنها الي  251.30  وبعد دا الله اعلم   :Thmbdn:   أما اذا استمر التذبذب وحصل انفجار لصالح الهبوط يبقي هنشوف مستويات  247.75  و  246.65  ان شاء الله   وربنا يجيب العواقب سليمة

----------


## bo7a

> والله انا اعتقد ان نقطة الحسم هي 250.80/ او اذا كسرها واستقر فوقها فمصيره للارتفاع وان لم يستطع فاهداف البيع عند 246 و243 و 241 .

   حبيب قلبي صباحك سكر .. متفق معاك تماااااااما  في نقطة  250.80  ولو انها قلشت معي أنا وقلت  250.85   ولو ان اهدافك بعيدة شوية الا اني أتمني تحقيقها علشان خاطر عيونك يا قمر   واساسي يعني لو هبط وكسر الدعوم أنا كدا كدا معاه ان شاء الله   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> مفهوم الندل للمؤشرات

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههه    :Thumb:  حلوة منك يا معلم ...... دا بجد بوست الموسم   :Thumb:   وصبح صبح يا ريس

----------


## فوركسي طموح

بوحه ياكبييييييييييييير . 
دي تاني مره اخش فيها الزوج ده . 
يعني ماتهمكش نقاطي . 
خشيت تضامنا معكم ياجدعاااااان ورايت ان تحليلاتكم تميل للصوااااب . 
وخربشت فالشارت وطلعت النئاط ديه وان كان خطأها قد يغلب على صوابها . 
متابعينك ياكبيييير وصبح صبح على الناس الحلوه .

----------


## أبو نورة

> الله يعينه ويفك كربه وهدجه بربح ان شاء الله   بس والله انا عمري ما عملت هيدج ولا اشتغلت بيه ابدا    وعموما نحب نسمع رأيك ونتناقش سوا فيه وان شاء الله نوصل لحل جيد يا زعيم

  
اذا تبي الصراحة والصراحة راحة يا معلم بوحة  
انا بما ان الترند طلوع لازال فنصحته ان تظل عقود الشراء مفتوحة إلى النقطة التي حددها الأخ جابر في توصيته 254.60 ومن هناك يفك نصف عقود الشراء باحتياط كبير حيث يغلق الشراء ويترك البيع بس لو كسر 254.65 يرجع يهج مرة ثانية النصف الآخراللي كان أغلقه  
هذا رأيي بس حقيقة ما قلت له لأني أنتظر آرائكم وخصوصا خبراء المجنون

----------


## bo7a

> بوحه ياكبييييييييييييير . 
> دي تاني مره اخش فيها الزوج ده . 
> يعني ماتهمكش نقاطي . 
> خشيت تضامنا معكم ياجدعاااااان ورايت ان تحليلاتكم تميل للصوااااب . 
> وخربشت فالشارت وطلعت النئاط ديه وان كان خطأها قد يغلب على صوابها . 
> متابعينك ياكبيييير وصبح صبح على الناس الحلوه .

 حبيب قلبي ..  الله يسعد أيامك ويرزقك دايما برزق طيب   ولو عندك أي ملحوظة أو توجيه لأخوك الصغير بوحه ما تبخلش عليه بها   يعني اذا اكتشفت أي خطأ في تحليلاتنا سوا . وضحهالنا وينوبك ثواب   الموضوع هدفه وغايته ناخد رأي بعض كلنا في كل حاجة لحد ما نوصل للأفضل   وصبح صبح يا زعيم

----------


## bo7a

> اذا تبي الصراحة والصراحة راحة يا معلم بوحة  
> انا بما ان الترند طلوع لازال فنصحته ان تظل عقود الشراء مفتوحة إلى النقطة التي حددها الأخ جابر في توصيته 254.60 ومن هناك يفك نصف عقود الشراء باحتياط كبير حيث يغلق الشراء ويترك البيع بس لو كسر 254.65 يرجع يهج مرة ثانية النصف الآخراللي كان أغلقه  
> هذا رأيي بس حقيقة ما قلت له لأني أنتظر آرائكم وخصوصا خبراء المجنون

 كلامك على العين والراس يا زعيم والنقطة بتاع أخونا جابر ممتازة وربنا يوفق الجميع   بس لازم تحط في الحسبان كل الإحتمالات وإزاي تتعامل معاها كويس   لأن الهيدج مش سهل وأهم شئ اختيار النقاط السليمة لفتحه والنقاط الأسلم لفكه   وعموما لو استمرت المقاومة  2450.45  في قوتها ومنعته من الصعود هقولك رأيي   وان شاء الله ينفعه بدون خسارة ...... نورت يا قمر بكلامك السكر وصبح صبح

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح 
صباح الفل يا ناس يا فل  
لساتكم مع المجنون أنتضرو نقطة 251 وبعديها بيييييع  
بس الإقتصاد الأوربي والبريطاني قوي اليومين دول 
وأخار الدولار كويسه كتير ولاكن مدينو على أفاه يعني عاوزين كل خبر نتيجتين كويسات متتاليات ليعاود الدولار الصعود من جديد

----------


## أبو نورة

> كلامك على العين والراس يا زعيم والنقطة بتاع أخونا جابر ممتازة وربنا يوفق الجميع   بس لازم تحط في الحسبان كل الإحتمالات وإزاي تتعامل معاها كويس   لأن الهيدج مش سهل وأهم شئ اختيار النقاط السليمة لفتحه والنقاط الأسلم لفكه   وعموما لو استمرت المقاومة 2450.45 في قوتها ومنعته من الصعود هقولك رأيي    وان شاء الله ينفعه بدون خسارة ...... نورت يا قمر بكلامك السكر وصبح صبح

 كأني بك تقول : 
اذا الليلة ما كسر 250.50 ونزل إلى 250 اسكر عقود الشراء

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح 
> صباح الفل يا ناس يا فل  
> لساتكم مع المجنون أنتضرو نقطة 251 وبعديها بيييييع  
> بس الإقتصاد الأوربي والبريطاني قوي اليومين دول 
> وأخار الدولار كويسه كتير ولاكن مدينو على أفاه يعني عاوزين كل خبر نتيجتين كويسات متتاليات ليعاود الدولار الصعود من جديد

 صبح صبح يا معلم ..... الكابتشينو بتاعك نوعه ايه يا معلم ؟؟   ان شاء الله ما هيروح  251.00  وهينزل على طول واحتمال نشوف شوية هبوط صغنتتين كدا في الفترة الاسيوية   وصباحك سكر يا سكر

----------


## Mothawee

الكابتشينو بتاعي من ماركه سويسريه نوع فاخر بترخيص من خان الخليلي 
صبح صبح ياعم 
في خبر للياباني انشاء الله يكون احسن من المتوقع

----------


## bo7a

> كأني بك تقول : 
> اذا الليلة ما كسر 250.50 ونزل إلى 250 اسكر عقود الشراء

 هههههههههههههه طيب أنا هقولك وجهة نظري وأكيد في نظرك هتكون بنسبة كبيرة غلط   لأني لسه مقتنع بالبيع طالما انه تحت 250.85   شوف يا قمر .. اذا اغلق اليوم تحت 250.45  يقفل عقدين شراء المفتوحين من   250.10  و  250.18  عند 250.40  بربح  36  نقطة في العقدين بعد خصم الاسبريد    اذا هبط بيروح لمستوي  249.60  هيحصل حاجة من اتنين   يخترق يبقي يقفل العقد الاخير المفتوح من  249.83  بخسارة  23  نقطة ويفضل على عقود البيع   والمتوقع انه يروح بعد كدا  246.75  يغلق كافة العقود عندها  وهيكون كسبان  12  نقطة   السيناريو دا في حالة الهبوط وكسر الدعم عند  249.60  .   طيب اذا ارتد من  249.60  يهدج من جديد عندها بعقدين ويكرر السيناريو في حالة عدم اختراق  250.45   دي وجهة نظري والله أعلم ان كان هتكون الحركة في الصالح أو لا

----------


## bo7a

> الكابتشينو بتاعي من ماركه سويسريه نوع فاخر بترخيص من خان الخليلي 
> صبح صبح ياعم 
> في بر للياباني انشاء الله يكون احسن من المتوقع

 صبح صبح يا سيدي .... بس سويسرا الكابتشينو بتاعها مضروب واسال ابو صلاح    :Inlove:

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح يا بوحه كلام زي العسل

----------


## m.salah

ايوه يامعلم بوحه انا جاهز والنهارده المنيو كابتشينوا مسلوق (والكنك يكفي المنتدى بحاله) والشرب اجباري

----------


## Mothawee

> صبح صبح يا سيدي .... بس سويسرا الكابتشينو بتاعها مضروب واسال ابو صلاح

  
يا بوحه ده مستورد من خان الخليلي درجه اولى دايماً اي حاجه من اوربا وامرييكا اصليه مش زي الي عندنه مغشوش درجه ثالثه

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح يا بوحه كلام زي العسل   الملف المرفق 76971

 صبح صبح يا معلم وتسلم ايدك على الشارت الجميل   ان شاء الله السيناريو دا يتم يا قمر ونبارك لبعض على الاهداف

----------


## هامور العين

صبح صبح
يا شباب يا عسل
اغلاق شمعة اليوم 30 و الافتتاح 23
و صبح صبح

----------


## m.salah

> يا بوحه ده مستورد من خان الخليلي درجه اولى دايماً اي حاجه من اوربا وامرييكا اصليه مش زي الي عندنه مغشوش درجه ثالثه

 معلش يابيه لو ماعلهوش ختم (اولاد مناعه) يبقى شربه غير قانوني وفيها حبس وبهدله وده حسب قوانين حماية الملكيه الفكريه - ايوه لازم الليسنس بتاعه امال ايه هي سايبه :Nono:

----------


## bo7a

> ايوه يامعلم بوحه انا جاهز والنهارده المنيو كابتشينوا مسلوق (والكنك يكفي المنتدى بحاله) والشرب اجباري

 حبيبيييييييييييييييي  الحقني يا معلم بأي حاجة أنا عنيا مفتحة بقالها كتير وعاوزها تقلب ضلمة معايا علشان أنا هشمر ونازل لندن دلوقتي

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح
> يا شباب يا عسل
> اغلاق شمعة اليوم 30 و الافتتاح 23
> و صبح صبح

 حبيب قلبي ... صبح صبح   عندي علي الميتا مختلفة شوية بس الافتتاح تحت اغلاق اليوم برده   وشمعة انعكاسية زي الورد على الدايلي مع دبل توب على الاربع ساعات   ان شاء الله نشوف هبوط ممتاز النهاردا   وصبح صبح يا كبير حتتنا

----------


## bo7a

> معلش يابيه لو ماعلهوش ختم (اولاد مناعه) يبقى شربه غير قانوني وفيها حبس وبهدله وده حسب قوانين حماية الملكيه الفكريه - ايوه لازم الليسنس بتاعه امال ايه هي سايبه

 شفت يا معلم الكلام ...... الخبرة أولاً    :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   خالص تحياتي يا ابو صلاح على التقرير الرائع دا .... الحقني يا ابو صلاح بسرعة   :Nono:

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح يا عم 
حخصلص الكميه الي معايه وحاخذ من عندكم المره الجاية  
انشاء الله هبووط للمجنون بس انا بايع من 250.44 فكرك الهدف فيين

----------


## fxaqaba

> وكمان وحدة لنفس المكان

 وكمان وحدة ثالثة لنفس المكان والثالثة نابتة :Thmbdn:

----------


## m.salah

> حبيبيييييييييييييييي   الحقني يا معلم بأي حاجة أنا عنيا مفتحة بقالها كتير وعاوزها تقلب ضلمة معايا علشان أنا هشمر ونازل لندن دلوقتي

 احلىكابتشينوا لكبير المعلمين

----------


## fxaqaba

لقطة ارشيفية......تجمد اليات الندل عند 250.45

----------


## m.salah

> لقطة ارشيفية......تجمد اليات الندل عند 250.45

 طبعا تقصد 250.45 تحت الصفر :CEDP Stealer Animation30:

----------


## fxaqaba

GAP & MARUBOZO على النص ساعة والله يجيب اللي في الخير لكل الشباب الحلوين والطعمين :Thmbdn:

----------


## Mothawee

يالله يا بوحه أنا جايب معاي حاجه تعدل الدماغ شوية ونديه للمجنون منه ممكن ينزل شويتين كمان :013:   untitled.bmp

----------


## fxaqaba

قاعد بعل للميتاتريد  .UNINSTALL....لانو شرت وصار يرمش من التعب خبرنا يا معلم بوحةبالاخبار لغاية منرجع نصبو مرة تانية....شكلو الندل بعتلي فايروس وشطب الكاميرا عندي كمان...

----------


## fxaqaba

:Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:   :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:   :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:    :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:   :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:   :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:

----------


## phoenix

ميا مسا للشباب الرايقة وخصوصا الأخ المطوع والأخ إف إكس عقبة

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

صباح الفل ياناس يا عسل

----------


## bo7a

> وكمان وحدة ثالثة لنفس المكان والثالثة نابتة

 وهات الرابعة بقي يا حماده   صراحة أنا حبيت المقاومة دي وبقي بيني وبينها علاقة غرامية  :Icon26:   وان شاء الله تكون دافع كويس للهبوط ... أنا من رأيي ان محدش يقدر يغامر ويشتري من النقطة دي    مع دلائل الهبوط الفنية هتكون حاجة كويسة في صالح الهبوط ... ربنا يسهل   صبح صبح يا معلم

----------


## bo7a

> احلىكابتشينوا لكبير المعلمين

 حلاوتك في التمويه ... لا رجل حرب بجد   :013:   في صحتك يا معلم  :Thumb:

----------


## dr_mamy2006

صبح صبح يا معلم 
اخياركم اه انا كنت مسافر ولسه مش عارف اه الجديد فى السينما
بوحه حجزلى مكان جانبك ولا اه
اخبار التحلبلات للدخول فى الحوار معكم
تحياتى للشباب جميعا

----------


## bo7a

> لقطة ارشيفية......تجمد اليات الندل عند 250.45

 هههههههههه حبيبي يا حماده   ان شاء الله يتجمد هناك بس ما يفضلش كدا يعني   :012:    نبعتله اسماعيل بعدها يخبطه قلم يخلي درجة حرارته فوق ال100    بعدها هتلاقيه واخد بعضه وعلى تحت جرررررررررري ان شاء الله   صبح صبح يا معلم ... يا لعبك   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> GAP & MARUBOZO على النص ساعة والله يجيب اللي في الخير لكل الشباب الحلوين والطعمين

 هو مش هينزل بسهولة كدا يا حماده غير لما يحرق دمنا بس السوق يعلم الصبر أكتر من الصيد   واحنا معاه ان شاء الله وربنا كريم   وخد يا برنس الشارت دا ..... ننتظر كسر الترند بعدها ان شاء الله محدش هيلحقه وهو بيجري على تحت   :012:   وصبح صبح يا معلم

----------


## bo7a

> يالله يا بوحه أنا جايب معاي حاجه تعدل الدماغ شوية ونديه للمجنون منه ممكن ينزل شويتين كمان  الملف المرفق 76977

 لا يا عم احنا بنهزر ... انا بقول عاوز اظبط دماغي مش اخليها تزرغت  :Nono:   يعني كباية شاي .. قهوة .. كدا يعني   :012:  :012:

----------


## bo7a

> ميا مسا للشباب الرايقة وخصوصا الأخ المطوع والأخ إف إكس عقبة

 صبح صبح يا معلم  ..  تعالي اشرب شاي   :013:

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الفل ياناس يا عسل

 صباح الحب والغزل   صبح صبح يا عم الحاج

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح يا معلم 
> اخياركم اه انا كنت مسافر ولسه مش عارف اه الجديد فى السينما
> بوحه حجزلى مكان جانبك ولا اه
> اخبار التحلبلات للدخول فى الحوار معكم
> تحياتى للشباب جميعا

 حمدا لله علي السلامة يا دكترة ... والله لك وحشة يا غالي   الحمد لله كله في الكلتش ... شفت اللي حصل يا دكتور   :Doh:   عاوزين رأيك انت يا قمر ...... وصبح صبح

----------


## dr_mamy2006

مازال الغموض فى اروقة السوق والاهداف 
ارقام قياسبة جديده وانا اراقب وبث مباشر فى الرايعة صباحا
انتظر كسر الترند من اعلى هاى واخطف بعض النقاط والهروب فورا
ان كنت متابع من المبايل ولكن انا الان على الساحة ولو سهران  راقب فقط
تحياتى

----------


## bo7a

> مازال الغموض فى اروقة السوق والاهداف 
> ارقام قياسبة جديده وانا اراقب وبث مباشر فى الرايعة صباحا
> انتظر كسر الترند من اعلى هاى واخطف بعض النقاط والهروب فورا
> ان كنت متابع من المبايل ولكن انا الان على الساحة ولو سهران راقب فقط
> تحياتى

 تسلم يا زعيم وانا كدا كدا مراقب ومش نايم النهاردا علشانه   وصبح صبح

----------


## dr_mamy2006

منور ياقمر

----------


## bo7a

> منور ياقمر

 الدنيا كلها منورة بنورك انت يا قمر ...... ايه الغيبة دي شكلك كنت بتصيف  :012:

----------


## dr_mamy2006

ناوى اخد الندل اصيفه واغرقه ويارب

----------


## phoenix

ولكم باك يا دكتور ، الحالة عايزة تشخيص سريع علشان أبو الأندال وضعو صعب

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

السوق نايم اليوم وشكلة لابيع ولا شراء
صبح السكر علي الحلوين

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح  
ياعم دي حاله من الركود النوعي يعني الهدوء ما قبل العاصفة

----------


## خالد ابن الوليد

احلى تصابيح ليك يا بوحة ولكل الاعضاء :Thumb:

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

هذا ما قالته المؤشرات بالأمس
وهذا الركود هو ما نشهده حاليا
وننتظر الشق الثاني ........ الهبوط علي اربع ساعات يا رب المؤشرات تصدق معانا

----------


## $ ZORO $

احلى صباح عليكم ... انهاردة ان شاء الله يكون يوم جميل .. عندنا خبر كمان نص ساعه على الباوند   ربنا يكرم

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

bo7a قلب المتداول العربي  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:               اسعد الله صباحكم بالخير جميعا   والف مبروك لحبيب قلوبنا بوحة لقب:  قلب المتداول العربي  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:   والله اللقب يستاهلك يا طيب والى الامام وبالتوفيق الدائم  وعلى كذا العزومة اكيدة على حسابك يا باشا  :012:  :012:   بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير لما تقدمه وزادك الله من كرمه وفضله وعلمه ورزقه  تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> bo7a قلب المتداول العربي               اسعد الله صباحكم بالخير جميعا   والف مبروك لحبيب قلوبنا بوحة لقب:  قلب المتداول العربي   والله اللقب يستاهلك يا طيب والى الامام وبالتوفيق الدائم  وعلى كذا العزومة اكيدة على حسابك يا باشا   بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير لما تقدمه وزادك الله من كرمه وفضله وعلمه ورزقه  تحياتي وتقديري

 صباحك سكر يا باشا وبوحا باشا وينه بخطط للانقلاب علي المجنون

----------


## فوركسي طموح

صبح صبح يارجاله . 
اعتقد ان حاول التمويه بنموذج مثلث صاعد وكسره لللاسفل الان .  
نحتري الاخبار بعد خمس دقائق .

----------


## فوركسي طموح

مبيعات التجزئة البريطانية
السابق:0.4%
المتوقع:0.3%
الحالي:0.2% 
صافي القروض بالقطاع العام البريطاني
السابق:8.2b
المتوقع:6.4b
الحالي:6.2b  
العرض النقدي M4 
السابق:1.2%
المتوقع:1.2%
الحالي:0.8%  
وصبححححححح صبح يامعلم بوحه والجدعان اللي هنا .

----------


## bo7a

صباح الفل علي عيون كل الحبايب   والحمد لله اتكسر الترند اللعين ... غلبنا معاه كتير ودلوقتي منتظرين 249.60  ونشوف هيعمل معاها ايه   اذا نجح في الكسر ان شاء الله هنشوف المستويات باللون الاخضر على الشارت   بس انا شايف انه هيصعد لاختبار الترند المكسور مرة تانية وبعدين يهبط باذن الله   مرفق الشارت وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> ناوى اخد الندل اصيفه واغرقه ويارب

 ياريت يا دكتور والله ....  بس استني عليا اغرقه هنا الاول وبعدين خده ظبطه   صبح صبح يا عسل

----------


## bo7a

> السوق نايم اليوم وشكلة لابيع ولا شراء
> صبح السكر علي الحلوين

 صباح الفل يا حوده ....  تقاريرك فين يا معلم  ؟؟  وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح  
> ياعم دي حاله من الركود النوعي يعني الهدوء ما قبل العاصفة

 صباح الفل يا معلم ... وان شاء الله خير منتظرين متابعتك

----------


## bo7a

> احلى تصابيح ليك يا بوحة ولكل الاعضاء

 صباح الورد والنرجس يا ابو سليمان يا غالي   ايه النور دا كله يا زعيم ....... صباحك سكر يا سكر   يارب يا خالووووووود اشوفك مكان برنانكي كدا بس بعقلك زي ما انت مش مخرف زيه   وتبقي تتوسطلنا في شغلانة حلوة كدا معاك   :Smile:   صبح صبح يا عم الحاج

----------


## bo7a

> هذا ما قالته المؤشرات بالأمس
> وهذا الركود هو ما نشهده حاليا
> وننتظر الشق الثاني ........ الهبوط علي اربع ساعات يا رب المؤشرات تصدق معانا

 صباح الفل يا راجل يا سكر  .. انت والمؤشرات   :Thumb:   ومنتظرين تقريرك بالمؤشرات النهاردا وصبح صبح يا زعيم

----------


## bo7a

> احلى صباح عليكم ... انهاردة ان شاء الله يكون يوم جميل .. عندنا خبر كمان نص ساعه على الباوند  ربنا يكرم

 صباحك قشطة يا علي باشا .....وان شاء الله يوم سعيد على الجميع ويارب ننتصر على الانجليز   ربنا كريم   :Smile:

----------


## forex147

صباح الخير  واعلن اغلاق عمليات الشراء ولله الحمد والدخول بيع ليه مش عارف حاس في حاجه غلط

----------


## bo7a

> bo7a قلب المتداول العربي               اسعد الله صباحكم بالخير جميعا   والف مبروك لحبيب قلوبنا بوحة لقب:  قلب المتداول العربي   والله اللقب يستاهلك يا طيب والى الامام وبالتوفيق الدائم  وعلى كذا العزومة اكيدة على حسابك يا باشا   بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير لما تقدمه وزادك الله من كرمه وفضله وعلمه ورزقه  تحياتي وتقديري

 صباح الأماني ..... يا حلو المعاني   ربنا يسعد أيامك يا جابر باشا وايام سعيدة على الجميع ان شاء الله   الله يبارك فيك يا طيب والله كتير عليا لقب زي دا . وانتوا جميعا جوا قلبي طول العمر   بس الدكتور وصل أهو . أنا كنت فاكر انه هرب من العزومة والندل بس يروح للهدف ونتمسك بالعزومة   بس خليني علي جنب دلوقتي وهعزمك لوحدك يا طيب بس مش على الملأ كدا  :Wub:    :012:  :012:   وصبح صبح يا عم جابر

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> صباح الفل علي عيون كل الحبايب    والحمد لله اتكسر الترند اللعين ... غلبنا معاه كتير ودلوقتي منتظرين 249.60 ونشوف هيعمل معاها ايه   اذا نجح في الكسر ان شاء الله هنشوف المستويات باللون الاخضر على الشارت   بس انا شايف انه هيصعد لاختبار الترند المكسور مرة تانية وبعدين يهبط باذن الله    مرفق الشارت وصبح صبح

 صباح الفل والورد على احلى بوحة  شوف يا طيب :  مفتاح تحقق الاهداف الخظراء رقم 3 -4 -5  هو كسر واضح لنقطة 249.05 وخليك  :Yikes3:  وانسى 249.60  واذا تم الكسر الواضح فعلا معناه راح نشوف 242.80   :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono:    والله عز وجل اعلى وأعلم  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح يارجاله . 
> اعتقد ان حاول التمويه بنموذج مثلث صاعد وكسره لللاسفل الان .  
> نحتري الاخبار بعد خمس دقائق .

 صباح العسل يا احلي فوركسي في الدنيا ( عازين نتشرف باسمك يا قمر )   ان شاء الله بعد كسر المثلث والترند الصاعد وصل لدعم 249.60 وبانتظار الارتداد لاختبار الترند   وان شاء الله هبوط لزيارة المناطق الخضراء على الشارت وقولي رأيك يا قمرنا   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> مبيعات التجزئة البريطانية
> السابق:0.4%
> المتوقع:0.3%
> الحالي:0.2% 
> صافي القروض بالقطاع العام البريطاني
> السابق:8.2b
> المتوقع:6.4b
> الحالي:6.2b  
> العرض النقدي M4 
> ...

 تسلملي اديك يا قمر ... وان شاء الله يوم كله أرباح بفضل الله   وصبح صبح

----------


## فوركسي طموح

انا عبدالله يا احلى بوحه بالدنيا . 
اعتقد اننا الان نخلي القوات يريحوا شويا هما بزلوا مجهود جبار .  
واذا ارتفع زياده نعلن الاستنفاااار . :012:

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الخير  واعلن اغلاق عمليات الشراء ولله الحمد والدخول بيع ليه مش عارف حاس في حاجه غلط

 صباح العسل يا عسل   بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ومافي غلط ولا حاجة بس قولي انت دخلت بيع منين يا قمر   :Cloud9:

----------


## fxaqaba

> ان شاء الله بعد كسر المثلث والترند الصاعد وصل لدعم 249.60 وبانتظار الارتداد لاختبار الترند   وان شاء الله هبوط لزيارة المناطق الخضراء على الشارت وقولي

  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:   :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الفل والورد على احلى بوحة  شوف يا طيب :  مفتاح تحقق الاهداف الخظراء رقم 3 -4 -5  هو كسر واضح لنقطة 249.05 وخليك  وانسى 249.60  واذا تم الكسر الواضح فعلا معناه راح نشوف 242.80     والله عز وجل اعلى وأعلم  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى  والله الموفق

 تسلملي يا احلي جابر في الدنيا  ...  وكلامك فوق راسي يا كبير وصح النقطة دي ممتازة   بس انا قلت على  249.60  علي اساس طبعا انها دعم جيد وبتتوافق مع الحد العلوي للقناة   اللي تم كسرها .. فاذا هبط ممكن يرتد منها زي ما بنشوف ... أما الاختراق فبيكون ناوي فعلا   على الهبوط والاغلاق تحتها يبقي دافع للالتزام بها مرة تانية ... عموما عين عليها وعين على  249.05  وربنا يوفق الجميع باذن الله   وتسلم لأخوك الصغير بوحه يا احلي اخ في الدنيا وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> انا عبدالله يا احلى بوحه بالدنيا . 
> اعتقد اننا الان نخلي القوات يريحوا شويا هما بزلوا مجهود جبار .  
> واذا ارتفع زياده نعلن الاستنفاااار .

 معاك بس مش عاوزهم يريحوا دلوقتي الا بعد كسر دعم على الاقل علشان نبقي مطمنين شوية   لو سبناهم يريحوا ممكن الندل يخطف رجله ويرتد يقفل فوق الترند المكسور وتبقي مصيبة بقي   خليهم واقفين شوية وخاصة بتوع حرس الحدود وما تقلقش عليهم دول واكلين جمبري   وشوية لما يكسرولنا 249.60  نبقي نخليهم يريحوا ونخطف رجلنا احنا لحد هنا يا زعيم   صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> 

  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

انشاء الله انه بالنفس الاخير وهيتئطع يامعلمه .

----------


## forex147

بوحه حبيب قلبي ممكن تقول مجنون عني بس اتوقع اسعار غريبه لتحت ليه مش عارف دخلت من 250.30 واذا طلع اخذه تاني

----------


## Mothawee

أهلاً أهلاً بالشباب الحلوييييين  
صبح صبح يا عم ميين أدك

----------


## bo7a

> انشاء الله انه بالنفس الاخير وهيتئطع يامعلمه .

 اولاً :  عاشت الاسامي يا عبد الله وزادني شرف والله يا كبير   ثانياً : باذن الله يكون اخر الصعود والقوات ناجحة تماما في التصدي لمحاولات اختراق الترند المكسور   وفاضله زلطة ويطلع بره ان شاء الله وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> بوحه حبيب قلبي ممكن تقول مجنون عني بس اتوقع اسعار غريبه لتحت ليه مش عارف دخلت من 250.30 واذا طلع اخذه تاني

 انت سيد العاقلين يا معلم وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله  :Thumb:

----------


## bo7a

> أهلاً أهلاً بالشباب الحلوييييين  
> صبح صبح يا عم ميين أدك

 صباح الفل يا معلمة ..... دعواتك بس يكمل السيناريو ونوزع بيبسي كولا على كل الحبايب   ونستني ابو صلاح يلف بدور كابتشينو .. وفيتامينو بالكوكتيل

----------


## fxaqaba

> وهات الرابعة بقي يا حماده

 اللمبي: فين العروس ياد...؟ الاهتم: الرابعة يا لمبي اللمبي: الرابعة ايه ياد دول ثلاثة انهي وحدة فيهم..؟ الاهتم: دي اللمبي: نصيحتي ليك كصاحب وليك علي واجب.... دي تمضيها على كمبيالات  الاهتم: ايه يا لمبي هوه انا حشتري تلاجة...؟  اللمبي: التلاجة على الاقل ليها ضمان... اما دي مفيش.... دنتا لو تتزوج ابن عمك احسن... دنتو حتخلفو جزم... وربنا يسامحنا على الخطيئة اللي حنرتكبها... واخد بالك يا عم المرحوم.... كويس كدة...؟ عم المرحوم: كويس في انهي اتجاه...؟ اللمبي: اوم يا عم ده بيحلم وهوه صاحي  :006:  :006:  :011:  :011:

----------


## خالد ابن الوليد

> صباح الورد والنرجس يا ابو سليمان يا غالي   ايه النور دا كله يا زعيم ....... صباحك سكر يا سكر   يارب يا خالووووووود اشوفك مكان برنانكي كدا بس بعقلك زي ما انت مش مخرف زيه   وتبقي تتوسطلنا في شغلانة حلوة كدا معاك    صبح صبح يا عم الحاج

   مشكور جدا يا بوحة   على فكرة برنانكي كان مصنف افضل رئيس بنك مركزي في العالم  برنانكي انسان زكي جدا وحنك وذو خبرة كبرة وضخمة ولكن المشكلة في الاقتصاد الامريكي مش فيه ده هو له الفضل ان الاقتصاد الامريكي لسة واقف على رجليه ... بس الحمل الي عليه تقيل جدا والسياسيين محملونه كل حاجة من غير ما يساعدوه ... عشان منشغلين بمص دماء الشعوب  مشكور مرة تانية على الاطراء

----------


## bo7a

> اللمبي: فين العروس ياد...؟ الاهتم: الرابعة يا لمبي اللمبي: الرابعة ايه ياد دول ثلاثة انهي وحدة فيهم..؟ الاهتم: دي اللمبي: نصيحتي ليك كصاحب وليك علي واجب.... دي تمضيها على كمبيالات  الاهتم: ايه يا لمبي هوه انا حشتري تلاجة...؟  اللمبي: التلاجة على الاقل ليها ضمان... اما دي مفيش.... دنتا لو تتزوج ابن عمك احسن... دنتو حتخلفو جزم... وربنا يسامحنا على الخطيئة اللي حنرتكبها... واخد بالك يا عم المرحوم.... كويس كدة...؟ عم المرحوم: كويس في انهي اتجاه...؟ اللمبي: اوم يا عم ده بيحلم وهوه صاحي

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  انت مشكلة   انت حافظها  ؟؟  هههههههههههههههه  صبح يا معلم وسيبك من اللمبي  ..  بوحه هو الاصل   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> مشكور جدا يا بوحة   على فكرة برنانكي كان مصنف افضل رئيس بنك مركزي في العالم  برنانكي انسان زكي جدا وحنك وذو خبرة كبرة وضخمة ولكن المشكلة في الاقتصاد الامريكي مش فيه ده هو له الفضل ان الاقتصاد الامريكي لسة واقف على رجليه ... بس الحمل الي عليه تقيل جدا والسياسيين محملونه كل حاجة من غير ما يساعدوه ... عشان منشغلين بمص دماء الشعوب  مشكور مرة تانية على الاطراء

 خلاص يا حبي أنا نفسي انت تكون مكانه وربنا يوفقك يا قمر في حياتك ويزيدك من علمه وفضله   انت راجل محترم ومجتهد وتستاهل كل خير وانا بحبك في الله   وصبح صبح يا خالووووود

----------


## bo7a

> صباحك سكر يا باشا وبوحا باشا وينه بخطط للانقلاب علي المجنون

 صباح العسل يا حوده .. أنا معاك أهو   أعتقد The game  أعطت إشارة بس منتظرين الاستوك ولا ايه يا معلم  ؟؟

----------


## bo7a

ملاحظ ان  249.60 / 70  عليها اوردرات لونج بالهبل ... وشفنا السعر اتحرك ازاي اول ما وصلها   عموما من رايي ممكن يحصل تذبذب محصور بين  250.20  و  249.60  لحين كسر الدعم   وخلونا نتابع الجزء الأزرق على الشارت

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

انا كنت متخبي وجبتلك  الي بدو يجي

----------


## فوركسي طموح

كبيييير يامعلمه . 
هو الان في مرحلة اختبار الترند المكسور ولن يصمد انشاء الله . 
ياللهول ... على تحديد مستوى 249.60 مسبقاً .

----------


## bo7a

> انا كنت متخبي وجبتلك الي بدو يجي

 حمدا لله علي السلامة يا ريس   التقرير بتاعك بقي في السريع كدا علشان عاوز نقفل كشوفاتنا قبل كسر الدعم   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> كبيييير يامعلمه . 
> هو الان في مرحلة اختبار الترند المكسور ولن يصمد انشاء الله . 
> ياللهول ... على تحديد مستوى 249.60 مسبقاً .

 ههههههههههههههه  انت اللي كبير المعلمين وانا صبي من صبيانك يا معلمي   ان شاء الله رجالتنا واقفين على الترند المكسور ومانعين اي حركة عنده لحد ما ينزل يكسر الدعم   وهنبعتهم يقفوا علي  249.60  علشان ما يفكرش انه يصعد تاني وهوب ننزل نضرب احنا بقي   وصبح صبح   :013:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

تكرم يامعلم بوحه .  
دا اسمه تواضع الكبار وحتضل كبير ياكبيييييير .  
دحنا لسه يادوب نحاول نقتبس منكم وانشاء الله نقوم على رجلينا بفضل الله ثم فضلكم ياكبااار .  
ومسي ... مسي  :012:

----------


## bo7a

> تكرم يامعلم بوحه .  
> دا اسمه تواضع الكبار وحتضل كبير ياكبيييييير .  
> دحنا لسه يادوب نحاول نقتبس منكم وانشاء الله نقوم على رجلينا بفضل الله ثم فضلكم ياكبااار .  
> ومسي ... مسي

   ههههههههههه  الله يكرمك يا زوق   دا أنا هعتبره درس ممتاز وعنوانه " كيف تتواضع "   علشان لما ربنا يكرمني وأصبح أكبر تحت جناح ورعاية سيادتكم نبقي نقول الكلام الحلو دا   وصبح صبح   :012:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

التقرير الاول

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

للاخوة المتابعين للكيبل

----------


## bo7a

> التقرير الاول

 تسلم يا قمر ... هو دا الكلام   وان شاء الله الي المستويات دي يا زعيم     :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## fxaqaba

ما زالت الـ 23.6% نقطة دعم قوية  :Wacko:  :Wacko:  :Wacko:

----------


## bo7a

> ما زالت الـ 23.6% نقطة دعم قوية

 المشكلة هتكون في  38.2 %  ... بس ان شاء الله يكسرها   أنا عاوزك تفتح فريم الربع ساعة وحط موفينج EMA  100   وشوف مدي احترام السعر له وهو الان مقاومة قوية للسعر   وصبح صبح يا معلم

----------


## فوركسي طموح

مثل ماتعلمت من الاستاذ نشوان في المنتدى المجاول ان نسبة 23 اذا عصلجت راح تكون نسبة 38 شارع مفتوح انشاء الله .  
بوووووحه احنا معااااك وورااااك يامعلم ومخبيين كم فتوه للباوند حيضربوه على نفووووخوه .

----------


## fxaqaba

ارتداد بس حيكون بسيط انشالله

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

التقرير الثاني الي انا مش فاهم من حاجة عشان هيك محدش يسأل الا لما تقفل الشمعة

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

وهنا لزوج الباوند

----------


## fxaqaba

> المشكلة هتكون في 38.2 % ... بس ان شاء الله يكسرها    أنا عاوزك تفتح فريم الربع ساعة وحط موفينج EMA 100   وشوف مدي احترام السعر له وهو الان مقاومة قوية للسعر    وصبح صبح يا معلم

 هو حتى محترم الـ EMA 30 اكثر وده مبشر بالخير الجاي انشالله

----------


## forex147

في ترند على الكبيل اربع ساعات
ان شاء الله يكون مكسور

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> في ترند على الكبيل اربع ساعات
> ان شاء الله يكون مكسور

  
هو شكله رايح ناوي يختبره ويغلق الفجوه ومن ثم انشاء الله برجع ويكسر الترند القوي اللي تحته .

----------


## bo7a

> مثل ماتعلمت من الاستاذ نشوان في المنتدى المجاول ان نسبة 23 اذا عصلجت راح تكون نسبة 38 شارع مفتوح انشاء الله .  
> بوووووحه احنا معااااك وورااااك يامعلم ومخبيين كم فتوه للباوند حيضربوه على نفووووخوه .

 ان شاء الله تكون زي نفق شبرا ويطير علي تحت ... والفتوات يطلعوا أول ما يكسر  249.60   يمسكوه ياكلوه علقة لحد ما يبانله صاحب   وصبح صبح يا كبير

----------


## forex147

يكسر ولا يكمل

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> في ترند على الكبيل اربع ساعات
> ان شاء الله يكون مكسور

 نتمني ذلك

----------


## bo7a

مجهود رائع ما شاء الله  
تسلم على التقرير يا حوده  
والموفينج دا كمان ممتاز يا حماده اهم شئ اغلاق الاربع ساعات مهم جدا

----------


## $ ZORO $

> ان شاء الله تكون زي نفق شبرا ويطير علي تحت ... والفتوات يطلعوا أول ما يكسر 249.60   يمسكوه ياكلوه علقة لحد ما يبانله صاحب    وصبح صبح يا كبير

       ان شاء الله يا بوحه يا حبيبنا  :Clap:

----------


## forex147

الين دولار كان نموذج للولف ويف على الديلي واتحقق لكن على الويكلي في نموذج ثاني وشكله 
غريب مين عارف  :Yikes3:

----------


## fxaqaba

عودة التحام القمر بوحة بالمحطة بعد الانتهاء من مهمة تحديد مواقع الهجوم على الندل.. والضرب المرة دي حيكون بالننوي :Yikes3:

----------


## bo7a

> ان شاء الله يا بوحه يا حبيبنا

 ان شاء الله يا علي باشا ...... والحفلة بالليل ان شاء الله وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> عودة التحام القمر بوحة بالمحطة بعد الانتهاء من مهمة تحديد مواقع الهجوم على الندل.. والضرب المرة دي حيكون بالننوي

 هههههههههههههههههه  انت دايما فاضح كل تحركاتنا كدا ... يا عم استني لحد ما اولاد ابو اسماعيل يناموا

----------


## fxaqaba

ارشيفية للمعلم بوحة اثناء تفقده الخسائر التي احدثتها مواقع الندل في معركة الامس

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

بوحه اللذيذ
هذا اخر رأي للمؤشرات
داخلين علي مرحله تذبذب مائله للهبوط
انخفاض في ضغط الدم للمجنون ربنا يقطع نفسه
علي حسب المؤشرات ممنوع الدخول لحين خروجه من غرفه العمليات(شارت اربع ساعات) لاحظ تذبذب مائل للهبــــــــــــــــــــوط
وعموما سأبتعد عنه الان

----------


## fxaqaba

:Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:   :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:   :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:

----------


## Mothawee

مبروك يا شباب على كسر الدعم الاول وإنشاء الله سيتم تأكيد الكسر والنول إلى نقطة المقاونة 149.05 وبعدها نحقق الأهداف

----------


## dr_mamy2006

مرحبا شباب
اليوم الخميس الخخخخخخير كله فيه ان شاء الله
بس بوحه يعرض لنا فلم اكشن وطبعا معايا فى الكرسى الاول جانبى
على ما اعتقد هبوط بطيىء للندل والحركة تبدأ مرة تانية فى الوحدة صباحا
متقلقوش حجزت لكم مطعم فى شارع الهرم للعشاء
كل الموجدين والسهرنين اليوم للصبح ويريت حد يجيب اللب والمكسرات
علشان نازاز الليله للمراقبة فقط 
تحياتى

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> مرحبا شباب
> اليوم الخميس الخخخخخخير كله فيه ان شاء الله
> بس بوحه يعرض لنا فلم اكشن وطبعا معايا فى الكرسى الاول جانبى
> على ما اعتقد هبوط بطيىء للندل والحركة تبدأ مرة تانية فى الوحدة صباحا
> متقلقوش حجزت لكم مطعم فى شارع الهرم للعشاء
> كل الموجدين والسهرنين اليوم للصبح ويريت حد يجيب اللب والمكسرات
> علشان نازاز الليله للمراقبة فقط 
> تحياتى

  :Yawn:  :Idea:  :Yawn:  :Idea:  :Yawn:  :Idea:  :Yawn:  :Idea:  :Yawn:   :Doh:  :Icon26:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

شايفها ضوت

----------


## فوركسي طموح

مسي مسي على الشباب الحلوه .  
مازالت المحاولت لكسر حاجو 23 اعتقد ان حسم المعركه في مراحله الاخيره .  
الانجليز فاجأونا بقوتهم ولكننا وبدعم من الدولار سنسحقهم انشاء الله .  
مش شاااايف المعلم ياجدعاااان  :Regular Smile:

----------


## bo7a

> بوحه اللذيذ
> هذا اخر رأي للمؤشرات
> داخلين علي مرحله تذبذب مائله للهبوط
> انخفاض في ضغط الدم للمجنون ربنا يقطع نفسه
> علي حسب المؤشرات ممنوع الدخول لحين خروجه من غرفه العمليات(شارت اربع ساعات) لاحظ تذبذب مائل للهبــــــــــــــــــــوط وعموما سأبتعد عنه الان

 حبيب قلبي ...... تسلملي اديك ومؤشراتك يا قمر   وان شاء الله يكون الهبوط من هنا بعد كسر البايفوت دايلي عند 250.15  واستقرار السعر تحته أكثر من 7  ساعات   فيه اختناق والانفجار وارد ومن رأيي محتمل بعد اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات او بعد الاجتماع   ربنا يسهل ان شاء الله ويهبط بقي   :013:   صبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> مبروك يا شباب على كسر الدعم الاول وإنشاء الله سيتم تأكيد الكسر والنول إلى نقطة المقاونة 149.05 وبعدها نحقق الأهداف

 بدري شوية يا قمر .... بس ان شاء الله هانت دعواتكوا بقي   :Inlove:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

وييييييييييييييييييينك

----------


## bo7a

> مرحبا شباب
> اليوم الخميس الخخخخخخير كله فيه ان شاء الله
> بس بوحه يعرض لنا فلم اكشن وطبعا معايا فى الكرسى الاول جانبى
> على ما اعتقد هبوط بطيىء للندل والحركة تبدأ مرة تانية فى الوحدة صباحا
> متقلقوش حجزت لكم مطعم فى شارع الهرم للعشاء
> كل الموجدين والسهرنين اليوم للصبح ويريت حد يجيب اللب والمكسرات
> علشان نازاز الليله للمراقبة فقط 
> تحياتى

 مساء الفل يا سيد الكل   ازيك يا دكتور ... ان شاء الله مع بعض في السينما وفي العشا   :012:   وسهران معاك يازعيم بس هو يعملها بقي ويفرحنا ....... يا رب يا كريم

----------


## bo7a

> مسي مسي على الشباب الحلوه .  
> مازالت المحاولت لكسر حاجو 23 اعتقد ان حسم المعركه في مراحله الاخيره .  
> الانجليز فاجأونا بقوتهم ولكننا وبدعم من الدولار سنسحقهم انشاء الله .  
> مش شاااايف المعلم ياجدعاااان

 مساء الفل والياسمين ..... على عيونك الحلوين ..... يا كبير المعلمين   المعلم رهن اشارتك يا كبير ...... وان شاء الله الحفلة النهاردا بعد كسر الدعم   والمشاريب نوزعها على كل الحضور ......... بس نقول يارب   :Cloud9:   وصبح صبح يا حبيب قلبي   :Icon26:

----------


## bo7a

> شايفها ضوت

 بتضوي بوجودك يا قمرنا   يا مسهل يارب ... عاوزينه بس يحاول تاني مع الدعم وان شاء الله المرة دي يكسره   كمية اختناق رهيبة بس كويس صمود البايفوت دايلي دي حاجة ممتازة   وما تنساش تقرير الساعة 8  يا برنس وصبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

بالك

----------


## فوركسي طموح

النذل كأنو يلمح انو عاوز يعمل ثغره مثلثيه .  
هوا موش عارف ان الالغااام القويه زارعينها عند الترند المكسوووور وحتكون انشاء الله لو تجرأ قاضيه بجد .  
ارى ان تستنفر القوااات يامعلم .

----------


## محمود عاطف

ارغب في التطوع معكم اثناء استنفار القوات هل من قبول

----------


## bo7a

> بالك

 تسلم اديك يا معلم محمود ..... بس هو الدولار بيتراخم أوي ولو ما فاقش النهاردا   هيتسكع على دماغه طول الاسبوع الجاي

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

برنانكي

----------


## فوركسي طموح

ههههههه يادبي .  
انشالله ان احالتها على المعاش قربت ويفكنا منها ومن سواليفها .  
هو انشاء الله يعزز موقفه امس ويزود شويه حبتين من ثقته فنفسه . 
انا متفائل طبعا بناء على الشارت .  
استااااذ محمود عاااااطف اهلاااا وسهلاااا بيك والمعلم بوحه انشاء الله حيقوم بالواجب معاااك نورت الحته وانتو اساتذة المعاااارك .

----------


## محمود عاطف

انا جاهز اول ماتقول اضرب هتلاقي الضرب علطول شغال  بس انت ادي التمام

----------


## bo7a

> النذل كأنو يلمح انو عاوز يعمل ثغره مثلثيه .  
> هوا موش عارف ان الالغااام القويه زارعينها عند الترند المكسوووور وحتكون انشاء الله لو تجرأ قاضيه بجد .  
> ارى ان تستنفر القوااات يامعلم .

 تسلم الايادي يا كبير حتتنا ....... الشارت هايل .. والألغام ما يشوفهاش غير احنا بس   سيب الانجليز يتحركوا بس في المنطقة والواد محروس الضبع يفك الفتيل وهوووب انفجارات   وهوب الاسترليني ينزل نجمع شوية القرشينات ونبقي ناخده نعالجه علي حسابهم   :012:   القوات جاهزة يا كبير منتظرين ساعة الصفر .... واي اغلاق تحت الدعم .. والله عينك ما هتشوف الا النور   وطبعا لازم القيادات كلها تطلع ... مفيش عندنا ادارة حرب من البيوت ....  كله هيطلع على الجبهة   وأحب أهديك أغنيتي   :Doh:   لو مت يا أمي ما تبكيش ..........  راح أموت علشان بلدي تعيش  افرحي يامه وزفيني .............. وفي يوم النصر افتكريني   وإن طالت يامه السنين ....  خلي إخواتي الصغيرين يكونوا ..  زيي يكونوا زيي .. فدائيين  فدائيين ياأمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه

----------


## محمود عاطف

انا مش استاذ ولاحاجه انا لسه عسكري صغير ومعاكم ان شاء الله نكبر بس قولولي اضرب امتي وشكرا لقبولكم لي

----------


## bo7a

> ارغب في التطوع معكم اثناء استنفار القوات هل من قبول

  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   يا اهلا اهلا يا استاذ محمود ....... والله نورتنا يا سيادة المستشار   والبيت بيتك والمعسكر معسكرك والحرب بتاعتنا والفرحة والنصر لينا   وطبعا احنا في أمس الحاجة لخبرة حضرتك ....  وصبح صبح يا كبير

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

لو مت يا دولار..............المجنون راح يعيش وبعديها يا دولار انت متلزمنيش خليك زي الناس ولا تخون العيش صبح صبح يا دولار وخلي المجنون مفيش   مع تحيات ابو طحلبة طحالب المطحلب

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معلم بوحه ههههههههه ولما حاتخلص المعركه انا حاغني : 
ياللي ظلمتووو الين ......   
وأولتو وعبتو عليييه .... أولتو عليييه مش عاااارف أيييه .    
العيييب فيييكم يا فالبااااوند بتااااعكم :012:  :012:   
اما اليين ياااروحي علييييه يارووووحي علللليه  :Thumb:

----------


## forex147

> ارغب في التطوع معكم اثناء استنفار القوات هل من قبول

 اتشرف ياكبير ناقصنا لواء استخبارات  ينفع معاك  واهلا وسهلا وان شاء الله يبقى على وشك الفرج

----------


## فوركسي طموح

دووووبييي بالله حرااام عليك دالدولار وائف معااانا وانا لياااعقود بيه .  
خليها بااااوند اااااايه اللي انت جااااي تئول عليييه ....   
انتااا عاااارف بس معنى الدولاااار ايه .

----------


## bo7a

> لو مت يا دولار..............المجنون راح يعيش وبعديها يا دولار انت متلزمنيش خليك زي الناس ولا تخون العيش صبح صبح يا دولار وخلي المجنون مفيش  مع تحيات ابو طحلبة طحالب المطحلب

  

> معلم بوحه ههههههههه ولما حاتخلص المعركه انا حاغني : 
> ياللي ظلمتووو الين ......   
> وأولتو وعبتو عليييه .... أولتو عليييه مش عاااارف أيييه .    
> العيييب فيييكم يا فالبااااوند بتااااعكم  
> اما اليين ياااروحي علييييه يارووووحي علللليه

  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:   الله أكبر ....... الكابتشينو عامل أحلي واجب   مبدعين والله ...... دقوا الطبوووووووووول

----------


## dr_mamy2006

بوحة خلينا فى المهم  اخر الاخبار 
تطمنا

----------


## bo7a

> دووووبييي بالله حرااام عليك دالدولار وائف معااانا وانا لياااعقود بيه .  
> خليها بااااوند اااااايه اللي انت جااااي تئول عليييه ....   
> انتااا عاااارف بس معنى الدولاااار ايه .

 الين بيقول لحبايبنا ايه  :  اللي شارينا  :Thumb:  باقي علينا .....جوا قلوبنا أغلي الناس ...   واللي بايعنا  :Thmbdn:  واللي ناسينا .... يبعد عنا وينسي خلاص

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> بوحة خلينا فى المهم اخر الاخبار 
> تطمنا

 الوضع يبقي علي ما هو عليه وعلي المتضر اللجوء للقضاء  اضحك انت ما بتضحكش ليه لسه يا حبيب ما صار شي بنستني

----------


## bo7a

> بوحة خلينا فى المهم اخر الاخبار 
> تطمنا

 لسه زي ما احنا يا دكتور مفيش جديد ...... اختناق شديد وتذبذب في نطاق 30 : 40  نقطة   منتظرين الانفجار وان كانت اغلب المؤشرات بتقول هبوط   عموما أنا متابع الجزء الأزرق على الشارت .. اذا نجحت المقاومات  250.15  و  250.45   والترند المكسور في التصدي لمحاولات الاختراق كما هي وهي لحد الان ممتازة   يبقي ممكن نشوف اختبار للدعم عند  249.60  ومنها الي  249.05 ( زي ما قال حبيبنا جابر )   اذا نجح في الكسر يبقي أهدافنا على الشارت هي الخطوط الخضراء ان شاء الله   بس احنا متابعين ونشوف ان شاء الله ايه اللي يتم وصبح صبح يا حبي

----------


## هامور العين

صبح صبح
يا معلم الراجل الكبير الى يابه ابو صلاح طلع مش الراجل الكبير و عندي الدليل

----------


## محمود عاطف

اتشرف ياكبير
ناقصنا لواء استخبارات ينفع معاك  واهلا وسهلا وان شاء الله يبقى على وشك الفرج   تم استنفار اللواء ................. وجي في السكه مع رجالته    وصبح ..... صبح

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح  
> يا معلم الراجل الكبير الى يابه ابو صلاح طلع مش الراجل الكبير و عندي الدليل

 صباح الفل يا استاذ عمر ....... ورينا الدليل يا كبير علشان هنحاكم أبو صلاح الليلة   وأنا برده شكيت في كدا ....... وصبح صبح

----------


## dr_mamy2006

منور بوحه رؤية ممتازة
هو ده التحليل ولا بلاش

----------


## هامور العين

لا يا معلم دي كانت لعبه من ابو الاندال و لكن تم افشالها و الدليل اهو

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

وللللعت

----------


## bo7a

> منور بوحه رؤية ممتازة
> هو ده التحليل ولا بلاش

 دا نورك يا قمر ....  وأنا تلميذك   :Regular Smile:

----------


## bo7a

> لا يا معلم دي كانت لعبه من ابو الاندال و لكن تم افشالها   و الدليل اهو

  :Ohmy:  :Ohmy:   أنا مش مصدق وداني ... وداني ايه .. اقصد عنيا   :Ohmy:  :Ohmy:   الكلام دا بجد يا استاذ عمر  ؟؟  طيب وابو صلاح بقي متورط في الموضوع دا ولا اتخدع زينا   :Thmbdn:   اه يا ابو صلاح من الاحكام اللي هتشوفها الليلة   :Nono:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

اصل الباوند عاوز يتحايل علينا ويغلق قااب ليييه مع الدولار .  
وفرعه مع اليين يحاول الاستجابه ودعمه .  
وقد يكون صناع السوق بيعملوا شويتين تمويهات قبل خطاب بيرنانكي ويدخلوا المتداولين في حالة حيييره . 
نصبر ونشوف هيااا حترسي على اييييييه ولا ايييييه ولا اييييه .

----------


## bo7a

في غفلة من الوقت وأثناء تناول جنودنا وجبة الغداء استعدادا لمواصلة النزال   هجمت بعض القوات الانجليزية واخترقت الحاجز الأمني عند 250.15  والذي يحميه قوات أرمط   ولكن لم تستطع التوغل وتم الامساك بها فورا وسمحت قواتنا لهم باختبار الترند الهابط فقط   ومن ثم الخروج من المنطقة ... وعليه تم قتل أرمط وقطع رأسه ليكون عبرة لم يعتبر   اليكم الأحداث مصورة ......... وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> اصل الباوند عاوز يتحايل علينا ويغلق قااب ليييه مع الدولار .  
> وفرعه مع اليين يحاول الاستجابه ودعمه .  
> وقد يكون صناع السوق بيعملوا شويتين تمويهات قبل خطاب بيرنانكي ويدخلوا المتداولين في حالة حيييره . 
> نصبر ونشوف هيااا حترسي على اييييييه ولا ايييييه ولا اييييه .

 كلام عين العقل يا عبده   بس المنطقة دي محدش يقدر يراهن فيها على البيع او الشراء لمن هم خارج السوق   وهينتظروا لما السوق تتضح رؤيته ... ربنا يكملها بالستر وان شاء الله هبوط

----------


## هامور العين

ابو صلاح و نحن و الى في الصورة كلنا اتخدعنا دى حتى حالتو الان صعبه (الى في الصورة) شوف الى حصل..... بعد

----------


## فوركسي طموح

عقابا لييييه يامعلمه انا ارى انك تخليه يعمل عملية استشهاديه لما الانجليز يحاولوا يخترقو الترند العلوي .

----------


## bo7a

> ابو صلاح و نحن و الى في الصورة كلنا اتخدعنا   دى حتى حالتو الان صعبه (الى في الصورة) شوف الى حصل..... بعد

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  انت مبهدله خالص يا استاذ عمر

----------


## forex147

> ابو صلاح و نحن و الى في الصورة كلنا اتخدعنا   دى حتى حالتو الان صعبه (الى في الصورة) شوف الى حصل..... بعد

 يارايق
بس هو فين اللي راكب العجل ولا اللي في القفص jw

----------


## bo7a

> عقابا لييييه يامعلمه انا ارى انك تخليه يعمل عملية استشهاديه لما الانجليز يحاولوا يخترقو الترند العلوي .

 صح وعليه  ::  جهز نفسك يا ابو صلاح ... النصر أو الشهادة ..وودع كل حبايبنا واضربلك طن كابتشينو   علشان ما تموتش ونفسك في حاجة .. هتوحشنا يا ابو صلاح   :Doh:

----------


## هامور العين

الى مب انا الدولار هو العمل في هذا

----------


## bo7a

> يارايق
> بس هو فين اللي راكب العجل ولا اللي في القفص jw

 كلهم زي بعض والله مفيش فررررق

----------


## هامور العين

يارايق
بس هو فين اللي راكب العجل ولا اللي في القفص jw[/quote]  
اللي في القفص طبعاً

----------


## bo7a

حد خد باله من الرقم دا    :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

شويه اسئله كده ملهاش لزمه بما ان السيد بوحه وحبايبه هنا
1-احنا ليه اساسا بنتعامل مع المجنون سوينج
2-ليه بنتعامل معاه اثناء الاختناقات (وقت التذبذب)
3-ليه بنستخدم معاه التوقعات اقصد ما سيكون وليس ما هو كائن
4-ليه مندخلش علي اي عمله محترمه ملتزمه وعاقله وبهامش اقل ونستغل راس مالنا صح  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> شويه اسئله كده ملهاش لزمه بما ان السيد بوحه وحبايبه هنا
> 1-احنا ليه اساسا بنتعامل مع المجنون سوينج
> 2-ليه بنتعامل معاه اثناء الاختناقات (وقت التذبذب)
> 3-ليه بنستخدم معاه التوقعات اقصد ما سيكون وليس ما هو كائن
> 4-ليه مندخلش علي اي عمله محترمه ملتزمه وعاقله وبهامش اقل ونستغل راس مالنا صح  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 مين الي بتعامل مع المجنون غير ........... صبح صبح يا باشا وتعال خدلك كاسة كابتشينو من الي وصي عليه الدكتور و بنجاوبك

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> شويه اسئله كده ملهاش لزمه بما ان السيد بوحه وحبايبه هنا
> 1-احنا ليه اساسا بنتعامل مع المجنون سوينج
> 2-ليه بنتعامل معاه اثناء الاختناقات (وقت التذبذب)
> 3-ليه بنستخدم معاه التوقعات اقصد ما سيكون وليس ما هو كائن
> 4-ليه مندخلش علي اي عمله محترمه ملتزمه وعاقله وبهامش اقل ونستغل راس مالنا صح  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 أجمد يازيزوووو الدعو انتيكا وآخر حلاااوه انشاااء الله . 
والسعر اللي احنا فيه الكل متوقعه وسبق ونوه المعلم على اعادة اختبار الترند . 
وصبح ..... صبح على الحلووووووين  :012:  :012:

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> مين الي بتعامل مع المجنون غير ........... صبح صبح يا باشا وتعال خدلك كاسة كابتشينو من الي وصي عليه الدكتور و بنجاوبك

 انا مش عارف الكابتشينو بتاعكم ده انتو حاطين فيه ايه بالظبط!!!!!!
مش عارف دماغي لفت اول ما قريتها
وعلي فكره انا بتعامل برده مع ابو المجانين بس اخطف وفلق صاروووووووووووووووخ

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> شويه اسئله كده ملهاش لزمه بما ان السيد بوحه وحبايبه هنا
> 1-احنا ليه اساسا بنتعامل مع المجنون سوينج
> 2-ليه بنتعامل معاه اثناء الاختناقات (وقت التذبذب)
> 3-ليه بنستخدم معاه التوقعات اقصد ما سيكون وليس ما هو كائن
> 4-ليه مندخلش علي اي عمله محترمه ملتزمه وعاقله وبهامش اقل ونستغل راس مالنا صح  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 1- لانه المجنون مجنون واذا كنت بتحلل صح راح تكسب اكتر وطبعا بعتمد علي راس المال انك قادر تتحمل ولا لافي المجنون لانه ممكن في ضربة وحدة يطلع 300 او اكثر او ينزلهم 2-لانه فترات حركة المجنون الجنونية لا تحدث الا بعد اختناق 3-ان لم تستخدم التوقعات فكيف تتاجر واعني بالتوقعات  الترند نحن ننظر الي الترند الحالي للزوج ونري هل هو قابل للكسرو لا مش راح يكسرو ولكن لا نتوقع بدون تحليل او ضربة حظ 4-اما سؤالك الرابع فهو للي بدور علي تعب البال بروح علي المجنون والي نفسه قصير بدور علي زوج محترم  وهينا قاعدين وبنستني وصبح صبح يا باشا

----------


## فوركسي طموح

دانا عززت البيع في المناطق دي . 
وعملت امر هيدنق بعد مية نقطه فووق وانشاء الله مايوصلها .  
وعن اذنك يامعلمه كمان كم ساعه ورااااجع ... ومسي مسسي ..

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> 1- لانه المجنون مجنون واذا كنت بتحلل صح راح تكسب اكتر وطبعا بعتمد علي راس المال انك قادر تتحمل ولا لافي المجنون لانه ممكن في ضربة وحدة يطلع 300 او اكثر او ينزلهم 2-لانه فترات حركة المجنون الجنونية لا تحدث الا بعد اختناق 3-ان لم تستخدم التوقعات فكيف تتاجر واعني بالتوقعات  الترند نحن ننظر الي الترند الحالي للزوج ونري هل هو قابل للكسرو لا مش راح يكسرو ولكن لا نتوقع بدون تحليل او ضربة حظ 4-اما سؤالك الرابع فهو للي بدور علي تعب البال بروح علي المجنون والي نفسه قصير بدور علي زوج محترم  وهينا قاعدين وبنستني وصبح صبح يا باشا

 بص يا ريس
الاجابه علي كل ده حاجه واحد بس
بدل ما اتوقع اتجاه الانفجار واين سيكون
انتظر حدوث الانفجار وادخل مع الاتجاه فورا
ولا داعي لان اري خسارتي امام عيني

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> بص يا ريس
> الاجابه علي كل ده حاجه واحد بس
> بدل ما اتوقع اتجاه الانفجار واين سيكون
> انتظر حدوث الانفجار وادخل مع الاتجاه فورا
> ولا داعي لان اري خسارتي امام عيني

 انت مشفتش المجنون بنفجر 100 نقطة لتحت وبخليك تدخل مع الانفجار زبطلع 200 نقطة لفوق في دقايق :013:

----------


## forex147

> بص يا ريس
> الاجابه علي كل ده حاجه واحد بس
> بدل ما اتوقع اتجاه الانفجار واين سيكون
> انتظر حدوث الانفجار وادخل مع الاتجاه فورا
> ولا داعي لان اري خسارتي امام عيني

  اكبر غلط ممكن تعمله
اذا ما دخلت من اول خليك بره احسن وانسى تلحق انفجار ولا غيره بعد ما الطيور تطير بارزاقها
المهم توقع الانفجار لوين  وتعمل حسابك بنقطه دخول حلوه ياعسل وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> شويه اسئله كده ملهاش لزمه بما ان السيد بوحه وحبايبه هنا
> 1-احنا ليه اساسا بنتعامل مع المجنون سوينج
> 2-ليه بنتعامل معاه اثناء الاختناقات (وقت التذبذب)
> 3-ليه بنستخدم معاه التوقعات اقصد ما سيكون وليس ما هو كائن
> 4-ليه مندخلش علي اي عمله محترمه ملتزمه وعاقله وبهامش اقل ونستغل راس مالنا صح  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 حبيب قلبي بالعكس أسئلة زي الفل وأنا وقت الخسارة لا قدر الله  دايما بسأل نفسي الأسئلة دي   وأنا هجاوبك عن نفسي أنا .. لأني بجد عشقت المجنون رغم البهدلة اللي بيوريها للواحد   بس طعم المكسب فيه مختلف تماماً   1 _  لأني ضد وضع وقف للخسارة مع المجنون ( وأشجعها مع أي زوج تاني ) لأن حركته سريعة بخلاف أي زوج وعلشان أخل بأهداف بسيطة لازم أحط وقف خسارة ومع المجنون ما ينفعش وقف خسارة لأنه زي ما قلنا حركته السريعة تضرب أي استوب ويطلع وينزل وما يهموش مقاومة ولا دعم  وأنا والله عندي طريقة كويسة للمتاجرة على المجنون واهدافها من 30 : 50  نقطة في العملية الواحدة مع العلم ان اليوم الواحد بيكون فيه أكتر من عملية والباك تست لها ناجح جدا ولكن مقدرش اشتغل بيها أو حتي أنزلها هنا لأنها هتكون بدون وقف خسارة ومين يرضي يدخل في عملية هدفها 30 : 50  نقطة بدون وضع وقف خسارة  ؟؟ علاوة على ان المجنون اساسا ممكن يطلع او ينزل في يوم واحد 300  نقطة يعني العملية مفيهاش سوينج ولا حاجة واحنا اكبر اهدافنا بتكون من 100 :  150  نقطة يعني السعر لو تحرك تماما بدون تذبذب يجيب الهدف في ساعات  .  2 _  أوقات التذبذب غير معلومة ومحدش يقدر يتنبأ بها الا لما تكون حصلت أو في الغالب بتكون في ساعات معينة في اليوم وبم ان أهدافنا مش صغيرة فبالتالي هنخضع لكل الاوضاع في السوق من تذبذب واختناق وانفجار وكسر وكل حاجة الي ان يحقق الهدف بأمر الله .  3 _ تحليلك الفني مفتاح لدخولك السوق ومحدش بيحلل اللي يحصل في ساعة او اتنين وبس .. يعني لازم تبقي عارف الحركة السابقة تماما والحركة القادمة بتتوقعها من خلال تحليلك ويكون الدخول بناء على التحليل والتوقع وطبعا هدفك بيحكم طريقتك في التحليل واسلوب متاجرتك .  4 _ النقطة دي بيختلف فيها واحد من التاني وصوابعك مش زي بعضها وعلشان انا قلتلك هجاوبك على الاسئلة عن نفسي . فأنا بجد عشقت المجنون وما بشتغلش غيره . رغم انه أخطر الازواج بس كل واحد شايف ازاي يقدر يدير حسابه بطريقة معينة تتناسب مع طريقة متاجرته واهدافه وانا اتعلمت من الفوركس كتير ومن المجنون أكتر وأصبحت أفهم فيه بعض الشئ عن الازواج التانية . علاوة علي اني احترم التخصص بيعطيك مزيد من الاستقرار والتركيز وعدم التشتت ويخليك تتقن شغلك باسرع وقت  دي وجهة نظري أنا بعيد عن وجهات النظر الاخري والتي أكن لها كل احترام .  أتمني أكون جاوبتك على قد الاسئلة يا معلم ويومك زي العسل ان شاء الله

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> انت مشفتش المجنون بنفجر 100 نقطة لتحت وبخليك تدخل مع الانفجار زبطلع 200 نقطة لفوق في دقايق

 لذلك قررت عدم التعامل معه سوينج اصلا وبقيت اشتغل عليه فريم نص ساعه بالكتير
والصوره دي توضح قصدي
الدوائر البيضاء دخول والحمراء خروج
وخليك في المضمون :Thumb:

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> بص يا ريس
> الاجابه علي كل ده حاجه واحد بس
> بدل ما اتوقع اتجاه الانفجار واين سيكون
> انتظر حدوث الانفجار وادخل مع الاتجاه فورا
> ولا داعي لان اري خسارتي امام عيني

  :Compress: احترس قبل اهبوط ممكن يخدعك ويرتفع وبعد لحظة تروح فى خبر بوحه واخواتها
ده مجنون ابن مجنين كن حظرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا :Clap:

----------


## bo7a

> 1- لانه المجنون مجنون واذا كنت بتحلل صح راح تكسب اكتر وطبعا بعتمد علي راس المال انك قادر تتحمل ولا لافي المجنون لانه ممكن في ضربة وحدة يطلع 300 او اكثر او ينزلهم 2-لانه فترات حركة المجنون الجنونية لا تحدث الا بعد اختناق 3-ان لم تستخدم التوقعات فكيف تتاجر واعني بالتوقعات الترند نحن ننظر الي الترند الحالي للزوج ونري هل هو قابل للكسرو لا مش راح يكسرو ولكن لا نتوقع بدون تحليل او ضربة حظ 4-اما سؤالك الرابع فهو للي بدور علي تعب البال بروح علي المجنون والي نفسه قصير بدور علي زوج محترم  وهينا قاعدين وبنستني وصبح صبح يا باشا

    :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## bo7a

> دانا عززت البيع في المناطق دي . 
> وعملت امر هيدنق بعد مية نقطه فووق وانشاء الله مايوصلها .  
> وعن اذنك يامعلمه كمان كم ساعه ورااااجع ... ومسي مسسي ..

 اتفضل يا حبي وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله   ومنتظرين ترجع بالسلامة علشان نتعشي سوا على حساب الدكتور   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> بص يا ريس
> الاجابه علي كل ده حاجه واحد بس
> بدل ما اتوقع اتجاه الانفجار واين سيكون
> انتظر حدوث الانفجار وادخل مع الاتجاه فورا
> ولا داعي لان اري خسارتي امام عيني

 حبايبنا ردوا الرد الشافي والوافي .. الله يبارك فيهم جميعا   وبرده بحترم وجهة نظرك يا قمر والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> احترس قبل اهبوط ممكن يخدعك ويرتفع وبعد لحظة تروح فى خبر بوحه واخواتها
> ده مجنون ابن مجنين كن حظرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

 
وان كان عندي ما يشير الي اتجاه الانفجار سينعكس ام لا؟
نعم عندي وامامكم جميعا ولكن لم اري احدا تحث عنه

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح على الناس الحلو النهرده أنا جايب العده وسهران معاكم لين ما نكسر المجنون ونديلو على أفاه 
بس عاوز شارت محتر على الزوج AUD/CAD وتحديد نقاط الدعم والمقاومة والترند العام 
عاوز ازبط مع إلي معايه أنا تحليلي مضبوط عليه ولا لأ

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

علي فكره توقعي للانفجار القادم علي شارت الساعه هبوط مثلكم تماما لا خلاف
ولكني اليوم  اعيش اللحظه  وليس ما سيكون فقط يعني الان هو يصعد انا معه شراء
يهبط انا معه بيع
ولكن مع الفريم المناسب 
اشكركم جميعا لاهتمامكم

----------


## forex147

> وان كان عندي ما يشير الي اتجاه الانفجار سينعكس ام لا؟
> نعم عندي وامامكم جميعا ولكن لم اري احدا تحث عنه

  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3: 
انت اشربت الكابتشينو باين عليك
المؤشرات لو فيها خير ماكنش حد غلب
خليك مع الترند وانت تكسب لو حبيت تستخدم مؤشر مايضرش لانك مع الترند يعني ملهوش لازمه

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> انت اشربت الكابتشينو باين عليك
> المؤشرات لو فيها خير ماكنش حد غلب
> خليك مع الترند وانت تكسب لو حبيت تستخدم مؤشر مايضرش لانك مع الترند يعني ملهوش لازمه

 من غير ما نجيب سيره الكابتشينو
دي احدي اشارات الانعكاس الانفجاري 
وعن الترند والتحليلات عمري ما بستخدمهم اصلا
والنتائج وضعتها في مواضع كتيـــــــــــــــــــر 
السر في الفوركس مش حكايه تحليل ولا مؤشرات
هو فقط اجاده الاداه المستخدمه
ولكن المؤشرات تزيد عن باقي ادوات التحليل في انها
تجعلك تستفيد من معظم تحركات الازواج

----------


## forex147

> من غير ما نجيب سيره الكابتشينو
> دي احدي اشارات الانعكاس الانفجاري 
> وعن الترند والتحليلات عمري ما بستخدمهم اصلا
> والنتائج وضعتها في مواضع كتيـــــــــــــــــــر 
> السر في الفوركس مش حكايه تحليل ولا مؤشرات
> هو فقط اجاده الاداه المستخدمه
> ولكن المؤشرات تزيد عن باقي ادوات التحليل في انها
> تجعلك تستفيد من معظم تحركات الازواج

 اي نتائج اخي الكريم شي مستحيل
وجه نظر احترمها هذا اللي اقدر اقوله وبالتوفيق

----------


## bo7a

> علي فكره توقعي للانفجار القادم علي شارت الساعه هبوط مثلكم تماما لا خلاف
> ولكني اليوم اعيش اللحظه وليس ما سيكون فقط يعني الان هو يصعد انا معه شراء
> يهبط انا معه بيع
> ولكن مع الفريم المناسب 
> اشكركم جميعا لاهتمامكم

 يا باشا والله العظيم أنا مبسوط جدا من طريقتك دي وطالما ماشية معاك والحمد لله يبقي فل الفل   المثل بيقول :  " اللي تكسب به إلعب به " .  وأنا أتمني تعطينا تقاريرك بالمؤشرات عن حركة السعر كل فترة علشان نستفيد منها   وأنا أحترم وجهات نظر الجميع إتفقنا أم إختلفنا ..... وصبح صبح

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

الاخ بوحه سالني عن راي المؤشرات منذ يومين
قلت له ان المؤشرات تقول اننا داخلين علي حاله تذبذب علي فريم الساعه
وها هي النتائج

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> يا باشا والله العظيم أنا مبسوط جدا من طريقتك دي وطالما ماشية معاك والحمد لله يبقي فل الفل   المثل بيقول :  " اللي تكسب به إلعب به " .  وأنا أتمني تعطينا تقاريرك بالمؤشرات عن حركة السعر كل فترة علشان نستفيد منها   وأنا أحترم وجهات نظر الجميع إتفقنا أم إختلفنا ..... وصبح صبح

 والله انت راجل عندك زوق مش هقول الا كده 
وبصراحه ما قابلتش حد زيك

----------


## أسد

طيب ياأخواني ..
بلييييييييز سؤال بس ..
المجنون رايح رايح لتحت أن شاء الله ..
لكن سؤالي .. مين الل بيروحه ؟؟  :Nono: 
زوج الين أم الباوند دولار ؟
لأني ماخذ بيع دولار ين من 12080 وحالتي زي اللي مش دايق الكابوتشينو من سنة . :Thmbdn: 
بلييز .. لو الين طالع عشان أشتري وأخلص من هالقصة ..
ووصيتلكم على باخرة كابوتشينووووو لأحلى الحلوين والغوالي . :CEDP Stealer Animation30: 
وصبح صبح للقمر بوحا الغالي . :Icon6:

----------


## bo7a

> طيب ياأخواني ..
> بلييييييييز سؤال بس ..
> المجنون رايح رايح لتحت أن شاء الله ..
> لكن سؤالي .. مين الل بيروحه ؟؟ 
> زوج الين أم الباوند دولار ؟
> لأني ماخذ بيع دولار ين من 12080 وحالتي زي اللي مش دايق الكابوتشينو من سنة .
> بلييز .. لو الين طالع عشان أشتري وأخلص من هالقصة ..
> ووصيتلكم على باخرة كابوتشينووووو لأحلى الحلوين والغوالي .
> وصبح صبح للقمر بوحا الغالي .

 مساء الفل والياسمين ....... ايه النور دا كله يا زعيم   أنا هقولك وجهة نظري ولك حرية الاختبار بس ان خلص الفول ... أنا مش مسئول   السعر ملتزم تماما بالترند الهابط باللون الأحمر وارتد منه أكتر من 6  مرات  ( يعني يحترم )   دلوقتي بيقابل مستويات قوية وأتوقع الإرتداد منها والوصول لنقطة دخولك واردة جدا جدا   أولا فيه مثلث هابط أضلاعه هي الترند الهابط القوي زي ما قلنا والضلع الثاني فايبو 23.6   والذي يمثل نقطة دعم ممتازة ( شوف احترام السعر لها علي الشارت )   كسر أحد الضلعين هيروح في اتجاهه ... بس اذا مشينا مع الترند وشفنا مقومات الهبوط هنتوقع بشكل كبير   وصول السعر لنقطة دخولك .... يعني دلوقتي عندنا الويكلي بايفوت مع مستوي فايبو 38.2  مع مستوي مقاومة   كان دعم سابق قوي جدا وشوف الارتدادت منه عاملة ازاي + حائط الصد ( موفينج  55  )   يعني كل المؤشرات بتقول هبوط باذن الله ... وتصبح نقطة 121.75  هي طوق النجاة   بكسرها هنشوف مستويات 121.00  و  120.50  ان شاء الله   يعني وجهة نظري انك تفضل محافظ على عقد البيع وباذن الله السعر يوصلها   وصبح صبح يا قمر والشارت لعيونك بالمرفقات

----------


## fxaqaba

:001:

----------


## أسد

> مساء الفل والياسمين ....... ايه النور دا كله يا زعيم   أنا هقولك وجهة نظري ولك حرية الاختبار بس ان خلص الفول ... أنا مش مسئول   السعر ملتزم تماما بالترند الهابط باللون الأحمر وارتد منه أكتر من 6 مرات ( يعني يحترم )   دلوقتي بيقابل مستويات قوية وأتوقع الإرتداد منها والوصول لنقطة دخولك واردة جدا جدا   أولا فيه مثلث هابط أضلاعه هي الترند الهابط القوي زي ما قلنا والضلع الثاني فايبو 23.6   والذي يمثل نقطة دعم ممتازة ( شوف احترام السعر لها علي الشارت )   كسر أحد الضلعين هيروح في اتجاهه ... بس اذا مشينا مع الترند وشفنا مقومات الهبوط هنتوقع بشكل كبير   وصول السعر لنقطة دخولك .... يعني دلوقتي عندنا الويكلي بايفوت مع مستوي فايبو 38.2 مع مستوي مقاومة   كان دعم سابق قوي جدا وشوف الارتدادت منه عاملة ازاي + حائط الصد ( موفينج 55 )   يعني كل المؤشرات بتقول هبوط باذن الله ... وتصبح نقطة 121.75 هي طوق النجاة   بكسرها هنشوف مستويات 121.00 و 120.50 ان شاء الله   يعني وجهة نظري انك تفضل محافظ على عقد البيع وباذن الله السعر يوصلها   وصبح صبح يا قمر والشارت لعيونك بالمرفقات

 إيه كل دا الأبدااااااع ياسعادة البيه .. :Doh:  :Thumb: أيه دا التحليل الجمييييييل ياباشا ...؟؟ :Clap:  أحلى صبح الصبح لكبيرنا وحبيبنا بوحه القمر ..  خلااااص إلك نص العقد لو نزل لنقطة الدخول .. ولو طلع  :CEDP Stealer Animation30: بدك تعزمني على تعزيز بيع المجنون لأشوف شو بدي أعمل مع الين .. :Drive1:  وسهراااان الليلة  :Yawn:  مع الغوالي لنشوف أيه اللي هيحصل .. تفضلوا لعندي .. عندي قهوة جزائرية على كيفكو :012:  .. لتغيرو الكابتشينو بمناسبة أنفجار المجنون . أن شاء الله ..
تقبّلو أحر تحياتي ..

----------


## omaraiad

> دانا عززت البيع في المناطق دي . 
> وعملت امر هيدنق بعد مية نقطه فووق وانشاء الله مايوصلها .  
> وعن اذنك يامعلمه كمان كم ساعه ورااااجع ... ومسي مسسي ..

 تحيه كبيره كبيره لزين المعلمين بوحه وللجميع .فكره رائعه وعملتها عندى وفعلا ارتاحت اعصابى كتير ....الله ينور ياعم فوركسى وصبح مسى

----------


## fxaqaba

ارشيفية من المذبح... المعلم بوحة عازم كل رجالة المذبح في الساعات القليلة القادمة انشاءالله

----------


## fxaqaba

الندل قرر انو يخرب الفرح بتاع المعلم والبت كوتة ... فقرر المعلم يعملو تحت المية ... ودي لقطة للمعلم والبت كوتة والماذون والست حلويات واهل الحتة...

----------


## fxaqaba

طرتة الفرح

----------


## فوركسي طموح

عدناااااا ياااااسيييد المعلميييين :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  
النذل باينلوووه محتار بين اختبار الترند المكسوووور  ولا يرضى بالامر الواقع ويهبط انشاء الله .
عاوزين اولاد ابو اسماعيل على اكمل جاهزيتهم بالقرب من الترند  .  
وصبح صبح على اولاد اسماعيل وبقية الرجاله  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

تقول المؤشرات
لن ينزل الباوند ين الان 
اتمني ان لا تصدق عشان شايف الناس كلها بايعاه
الا اذا اغلق هذا اليوم علي الهبوط 150 بيب مثلا

----------


## Mothawee

> تقول المؤشرات
> لن ينزل الباوند ين الان 
> اتمني ان لا تصدق عشان شايف الناس كلها بايعاه
> الا اذا اغلق هذا اليوم علي الهبوط 150 بيب مثلا

 يا خي تفائل بالخير لا تنسى انه من اعلا مستوياته و واليوم نشهد تراجع طفيف للإسترليني 
وإنشاء الله نزول

----------


## m.salah

ايوه يامعلم بوحه اسف على التاخير علشان كنت بتفرج عليك على الافلام 1 والمنيو النهارده كابتشينوا على البخار والبرطمانات جاهزه يامعلم وكله يفتح مناخيره :Star:  :Cloud9:

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> يا خي تفائل بالخير لا تنسى انه من اعلا مستوياته و واليوم نشهد تراجع طفيف للإسترليني 
> وإنشاء الله نزول

 اخي اعذرني لن اقول ما يرضي نفسي ولا الاخرين
ولكن اقول ما اري علي الشارت دون اي مشاعر
دون ادني انحياز لفكر او احساس او توقع 
ولو تكلمنا عن نظرتي الشخصيه جدا فانا اراه الي صعود
ولكن الي الان لم يعتبر قرار 
ولا تفاؤل ولا تشاؤم في الفوركس
الفوركس شاشه امامك وادوات تستخدمها فقط
لا مجال للاحساس اصلا
انا عارف ان كلامي دمه تقيل لكن هعمل ايه بقي استويت من المفاجئات

----------


## أبومحمود

بص يابوحة أنا حنام متشعبط .. لو وقعت يعني المجنون نازل .. لوكملت للصبح يبقى برضة السعر متشعبط للصبح في مكانه .. تصبحوا على خير

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> بص يابوحة أنا حنام متشعبط .. لو وقعت يعني المجنون نازل .. لوكملت للصبح يبقى برضة السعر متشعبط للصبح في مكانه .. تصبحوا على خير

 هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا رب تقع عشان الناس اللي بايعه يكسبو

----------


## هامور العين

[quote=bo7a;374989]حد خد باله من الرقم دا      :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: انشاء الله نشوف 33333333

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> بص يابوحة أنا حنام متشعبط .. لو وقعت يعني المجنون نازل .. لوكملت للصبح يبقى برضة السعر متشعبط للصبح في مكانه .. تصبحوا على خير

  
هههههههههههههههههههه اهم شي ماتغير الجنب بتاعك وبعدين يرتفع  :012:  :012:   
نوم العواااافي انشاء الله  :Yawn:  :Yawn:

----------


## هامور العين

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا رب تقع عشان الناس اللي بايعه يكسبو

    حلوه خصوصاً عامل دبل توب

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> اخي اعذرني لن اقول ما يرضي نفسي ولا الاخرين
> ولكن اقول ما اري علي الشارت دون اي مشاعر
> دون ادني انحياز لفكر او احساس او توقع 
> ولو تكلمنا عن نظرتي الشخصيه جدا فانا اراه الي صعود
> ولكن الي الان لم يعتبر قرار 
> ولا تفاؤل ولا تشاؤم في الفوركس
> الفوركس شاشه امامك وادوات تستخدمها فقط
> لا مجال للاحساس اصلا
> انا عارف ان كلامي دمه تقيل لكن هعمل ايه بقي استويت من المفاجئات

  
سبق وان قلت قبل كم مشاركه ان المؤشرات ترجح الهبووووط  :Ohmy:  :Ohmy:     

> علي فكره توقعي للانفجار القادم علي شارت الساعه هبوط مثلكم تماما لا خلاف
> ولكني اليوم اعيش اللحظه وليس ما سيكون فقط يعني الان هو يصعد انا معه شراء
> يهبط انا معه بيع
> ولكن مع الفريم المناسب 
> اشكركم جميعا لاهتمامكم

 الحمد لله اني بعيد عن المؤشراااات  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> بص يابوحة أنا حنام متشعبط .. لو وقعت يعني المجنون نازل .. لوكملت للصبح يبقى برضة السعر متشعبط للصبح في مكانه .. تصبحوا على خير

  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:   الله يسعد ايامك اخي شارت وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير  وجمعة مباركة عليك وعلى الجميع وعلى حبيب قلبي بوحة  بس يا طيب انتبه : تسقط للداخل مش مشكلة بس الخوف لو تسقط للجهة الثانية تبقى مشكلة  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:   دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

----------


## هامور العين

استاذي جابر 
تحياتي هل استطيع ان اعلم منك وجه نظرك في الوضع الحالي اذ امكن
و تقبل خالص احترامي

----------


## فوركسي طموح

هامور العين لاتحبط معنوياتنا  :Ohmy:  :Ohmy:   
الاستاذ جابر كما قرأت له يرى انه سيصل الى 252 مادامه استقر فوق 249 .  
ورؤويته هي التي جعلتني استبدل وقف الخساره بالهيدج .

----------


## أبومحمود

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا رب تقع عشان الناس اللي بايعه يكسبو

 ياراجل حرام عليك   ده في ناس شاريه  ورابطين لي حزام الأمان    لكن ممكن أفكه  عشان بوحه

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> استاذي جابر   
> تحياتي هل استطيع ان اعلم منك وجه نظرك في الوضع الحالي اذ امكن
> و تقبل خالص احترامي

  

> هامور العين لاتحبط معنوياتنا الاستاذ جابر كما قرأت له    
> يرى انه سيصل الى 252 مادامه استقر فوق 249

 جمعة مباركة يا طيبين وبارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله كل خير  والله يا طيب لا احباط ولا شئ واتمنى من الله عز وجل ان تصلوا الى اهدافكم كاملة دون نقصان ولا خسارة باذنه تعالى  بس حسب ما وضح لي والله عز وجل اعلى واعلم ان الاختراق اللي حصل يستهدف 254.30 - (254.95 كما تفضل اخونا البردعي بارك الله فيه)  ونتمنى حدوث كسر واضح لنفس النقطة وتتحقق اهدافكم   هذا كل ما في الموضوع  تحياتي وتقديري  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

----------


## هامور العين

اذ طحت بنصرف عزيزي شارت يومي

----------


## أبومحمود

> هههههههههههههههههههه اهم شي ماتغير الجنب بتاعك وبعدين يرتفع   
> نوم العواااافي انشاء الله

 ربنا  يستر  .. و يعافيك

----------


## فوركسي طموح

اجل الحمد لله اني وضعت الهدج ونظرتك نثق فيها كثيراا ياملك الين .  
ولكن مازلنا نقول لعل وعسى ان تحدث المفاجأه . 
فجنووود المعلللم مدربين احسن تدريب .

----------


## أبومحمود

> حلوه خصوصاً عامل دبل توب

 حلوة دبا توب  ربنا يسمع منك  والكل يطلع ربحان    ..

----------


## أبومحمود

> الله يسعد ايامك اخي شارت وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير  وجمعة مباركة عليك وعلى الجميع وعلى حبيب قلبي بوحة  بس يا طيب انتبه : تسقط للداخل مش مشكلة بس الخوف لو تسقط للجهة الثانية تبقى مشكلة   دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى  والله الموفق

  
وأيامك   ياعم الكل  والمعلم بوحة   وكل رجالته  الصامدين معاه في الجبهة دي  ضد أبو الأندال  ..  بص لووقعت على الحتة التانية  أنا برضة شاري   يعني مهدج  من نهاية الأسبوع اللي فات  .. وحاطط تحتي طشت ميه  .. يعني عشان لو وقعت ,,

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> سبق وان قلت قبل كم مشاركه ان المؤشرات ترجح الهبووووط     
> الحمد لله اني بعيد عن المؤشراااات

 يا استاذي العزيز
دي العمليه الرابعه خلال فتره التذبذب
وبشتغل علي فريم نص ساعه باهداف 10-15 بيب
لوكن منتظر التحليل كان زماني لاشفت ابيض ولا اسود
الحمد لله لني بعيد عن التحليل

----------


## أبومحمود

> اذ طحت بنصرف عزيزي شارت يومي

 أيه ده ياعم   مادام أمان    حفك الحزام   .. على مسؤليتك .!!  أنت فين ياعم بوحة ؟؟؟

----------


## phoenix

صبح صبح        صبح الجمال عالناس الحلوة   يلي قاعدة بأحلى منتدى للمال أنا عاوز دبل توب  يامعلمة ، طمني أخبار الجبهة

----------


## bo7a

> 

  

> ارشيفية من المذبح... المعلم بوحة عازم كل رجالة المذبح في الساعات القليلة القادمة انشاءالله

  

> الندل قرر انو يخرب الفرح بتاع المعلم والبت كوتة ... فقرر المعلم يعملو تحت المية ... ودي لقطة للمعلم والبت كوتة والماذون والست حلويات واهل الحتة...

  

> طرتة الفرح

  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   تسلم الايادي يا معلم ... وعقبال فرحك كدا ان شاء الله   بس مين اللي في المحيط دول ... أنا عمري ما نزلت المية اساسا  :Wub:   بلاش شغل المخرجين دا يا حماده وخليك واقعي ... الناس هنا عارفين بوحه الصباح قلبه رهيف   ومش بتاع ترع حتي علشان ينزل المحيط   :012:    افرحي يا حلويات بنتك استحمت اخيرا ...  :013:

----------


## bo7a

> إيه كل دا الأبدااااااع ياسعادة البيه .. أيه دا التحليل الجمييييييل ياباشا ...؟؟ أحلى صبح الصبح لكبيرنا وحبيبنا بوحه القمر ..  خلااااص إلك نص العقد لو نزل لنقطة الدخول .. ولو طلع بدك تعزمني على تعزيز بيع المجنون لأشوف شو بدي أعمل مع الين .. وسهراااان الليلة  مع الغوالي لنشوف أيه اللي هيحصل .. تفضلوا لعندي .. عندي قهوة جزائرية على كيفكو .. لتغيرو الكابتشينو بمناسبة أنفجار المجنون . أن شاء الله ..
> تقبّلو أحر تحياتي ..

 صباح الفل يا قمري ..... ان شاء الله يتم السيناريو دا علشان خاطر عيونك انت يا قمر   وعلشان العزومة برده تبقي عليك   :012:   ...  المجنون بيعني هدومي كمان   :Doh:   بس لو حكمت يعني اني اعزمك أنا تحت امرك ... دا انا بخاف من القطة .. يطلعلي أسد   :Ohmy:   صبح صبح يا معلم

----------


## bo7a

> تحيه كبيره كبيره لزين المعلمين بوحه وللجميع .فكره رائعه وعملتها عندى وفعلا ارتاحت اعصابى كتير ....الله ينور ياعم فوركسى وصبح مسى

 صباح القشطة يا معلم شباطة ...  هو السيجار اللي في ايدك دا مش ناوي يخلص بقي  :013:   يا عم دا انا تعبتلك سلف  :Cloud9:  ....  صبح صبح يا معلم

----------


## فوركسي طموح

اقوووول يامعلمه . 
كأن عناصر الاستخبارات العربيه اكتشفت مدى قوة العدو وبالامكان الان اغلاق العقوود بربح عشر نقاااط .  
ولكن لم ولن نغلقها . 
فإما حيااااة تسر الناظرين والا ممات يغيظ العدى ومعااااااك لآخر نفس يامعلم وانشاء الله تحليلاتنا يجانبها الصواب هذه المره .

----------


## bo7a

> عدناااااا ياااااسيييد المعلميييين 
> النذل باينلوووه محتار بين اختبار الترند المكسوووور ولا يرضى بالامر الواقع ويهبط انشاء الله .
> عاوزين اولاد ابو اسماعيل على اكمل جاهزيتهم بالقرب من الترند .  
> وصبح صبح على اولاد اسماعيل وبقية الرجاله

 حمدا لله على سلامتك يا حبيب قلبي   ان شاء الله هبوط يا قمر ... بس احنا سايبينه يتدلع شوية كدا وبعد شمعة الاربع ساعات   هتلاقي اغتيال كبير قادة الانجليز علي يد بوحه الصباح وهاعلن عن ذلك بنفسي   وبعدها جيوشنا تدخل تحط الدنيا ونقلبها ضلمة على راس الاسترليني واللي خلفوه   صبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> تقول المؤشرات
> لن ينزل الباوند ين الان 
> اتمني ان لا تصدق عشان شايف الناس كلها بايعاه
> الا اذا اغلق هذا اليوم علي الهبوط 150 بيب مثلا

  

> اخي اعذرني لن اقول ما يرضي نفسي ولا الاخرين
> ولكن اقول ما اري علي الشارت دون اي مشاعر
> دون ادني انحياز لفكر او احساس او توقع 
> ولو تكلمنا عن نظرتي الشخصيه جدا فانا اراه الي صعود
> ولكن الي الان لم يعتبر قرار 
> ولا تفاؤل ولا تشاؤم في الفوركس
> الفوركس شاشه امامك وادوات تستخدمها فقط
> لا مجال للاحساس اصلا
> انا عارف ان كلامي دمه تقيل لكن هعمل ايه بقي استويت من المفاجئات

 صباح الفل يا برنس   أعتقد ان اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات مهم وربما يكون فيه بعض الحركة الليلة باذن الله   وارجو ان تتابعنا بالجديد وصباحك قشطة يا راجل يا قشطة

----------


## bo7a

> ايوه يامعلم بوحه اسف على التاخير علشان كنت بتفرج عليك على الافلام 1 والمنيو النهارده كابتشينوا على البخار والبرطمانات جاهزه يامعلم وكله يفتح مناخيره

 كدا يا ابو صلاح ؟؟ ..... أنا قطعت ايدي من الهرش يا معلم   :Cloud9:   ابعتلي حاجة على مزاجك كدا نظبط بيها الطاسة أحسن العملية منملة على الاخر  :Nono:   وبعدين هو ايه الحكاية .. كله بيقولي احنا كنا بنتفرج عليك النهاردا بنتفرج عليك النهاردا   :Cloud9:   صبح يا معلم والحقني بسرررررررعه

----------


## bo7a

> بص يابوحة أنا حنام متشعبط .. لو وقعت يعني المجنون نازل .. لوكملت للصبح يبقى برضة السعر متشعبط للصبح في مكانه .. تصبحوا على خير

 هبعتلك ولاد ابو اسماعيل يقفوا تحت البيت بملاية ويستنوك تقع يا عم وتخلصنا   :012:   بس قولي انت وزنك قد ايه علشان نعمل حسابنا في نوع القماش والرجالة اللي هتشيل   :012:   صبح يا معلم .. وعندنا سلامتك بمليون مجنون ومليون فوركس

----------


## bo7a

[quote=هامور العين;375187] 

> انشاء الله نشوف 33333333

 يارب تشوف زيهم في رصيدك مكسب باذن الله يا استاذنا ..... صباحك عسل يا عسل

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> صباح الفل يا برنس   أعتقد ان اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات مهم وربما يكون فيه بعض الحركة الليلة باذن الله   وارجو ان تتابعنا بالجديد وصباحك قشطة يا راجل يا قشطة

 والنبي انت راجل متواضع وعسل
بص يا ريس اكبر دليل علي اتحاد فكرتي معك
هذه الصوره
انتظر تقاطع فوزي علي اربع ساعات يعني هستني الاغلاق 
اجمل حاجه فيك انك متواضع..... وفاهم

----------


## bo7a

> الله يسعد ايامك اخي شارت وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير  وجمعة مباركة عليك وعلى الجميع وعلى حبيب قلبي بوحة  بس يا طيب انتبه : تسقط للداخل مش مشكلة بس الخوف لو تسقط للجهة الثانية تبقى مشكلة   دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى  والله الموفق

   

> جمعة مباركة يا طيبين وبارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله كل خير  والله يا طيب لا احباط ولا شئ واتمنى من الله عز وجل ان تصلوا الى اهدافكم كاملة دون نقصان ولا خسارة باذنه تعالى  بس حسب ما وضح لي والله عز وجل اعلى واعلم ان الاختراق اللي حصل يستهدف 254.30 - (254.95 كما تفضل اخونا البردعي بارك الله فيه)  ونتمنى حدوث كسر واضح لنفس النقطة وتتحقق اهدافكم   هذا كل ما في الموضوع  تحياتي وتقديري  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

 ايه النور دا كله ....... حبيب قلبي هنا   صباح الورد علي عيونك يا جابر باشا ويوم سعيد على الجميع ان شاء الله   ويارب يارب الكل يبقي كسبان اليوم وصاحبك يريحنا بقي من الملل اللي هو فيه دا ويستقر على حاجة   وان شاء الله اللي فيه الخير يقدمه المولي .... وصبح صبح يا زعيم

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح صبح الجمال عالناس الحلوة يلي قاعدة بأحلى منتدى للمال أنا عاوز دبل توب يامعلمة ، طمني أخبار الجبهة

 صباح السعادة ..... يا سكر زيادة   كابتشينو للمعلم فيتامينو يا واد يا بليه في السريييييع   كله خير يا معلم ان شاء الله وهننزل الخريطة العسكرية كمان شوية   وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> اقوووول يامعلمه . 
> كأن عناصر الاستخبارات العربيه اكتشفت مدى قوة العدو وبالامكان الان اغلاق العقوود بربح عشر نقاااط .  
> ولكن لم ولن نغلقها . 
> فإما حيااااة تسر الناظرين والا ممات يغيظ العدى ومعااااااك لآخر نفس يامعلم وانشاء الله تحليلاتنا يجانبها الصواب هذه المره .

  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   أحييك علي روحك الوطنية وانتماءك وولاءك لبلدنا الحبيب اليابان   :012:   ان شاء الله تصمد قواتنا على الجبهة وأهم شئ السرية التامية لحين اعلان ساعة الصفر   وننزل بكل قوتنا ومحدش يقعد هنا خالص ... هنشمر وننزل الحرب ويا قاتل يا مقتول   وكلنا فداء للين ....... وصبح صبح يا قمر  14 ( 14 دي كلمة السر احفظها تمام )

----------


## bo7a

> والنبي انت راجل متواضع وعسل
> بص يا ريس اكبر دليل علي اتحاد فكرتي معك
> هذه الصوره
> انتظر تقاطع فوزي علي اربع ساعات يعني هستني الاغلاق 
> اجمل حاجه فيك انك متواضع..... وفاهم

 والله دا من زوقك يا سكر ومفيش حاجة اصلا علشان نتواضع .. دا انا تلميذ كل عضو هنا   وانا متابع معاك ان شاء الله بس قولي اي جديد على طول   ويارب اشوف العمدان الحمرا دي فوق علي الشارت نفسه   وصبح صبح يا راجل يا طيب

----------


## phoenix

> صباح السعادة ..... يا سكر زيادة   كابتشينو للمعلم فيتامينو يا واد يا بليه في السريييييع   كله خير يا معلم ان شاء الله وهننزل الخريطة العسكرية كمان شوية    وصبح صبح يا قمر

 أنا طلبي دبل توب  بلاش الكابتشينو يا معلمة ربنا يعمر بيتك رجع الواد بليه

----------


## فوركسي طموح

بوحه حبيب البي انشاء الله خبر الميزان التجاري البريطاني يدي الباوند علئه على نفوووخوه .  
تصبح على خير يا احلى معلم ولكل الموجودين ومسي .... مسي ياباشا .

----------


## ابوثابت

> ___والنبي__) انت راجل متواضع وعسل
> بص يا ريس اكبر دليل علي اتحاد فكرتي معك
> هذه الصوره
> انتظر تقاطع فوزي علي اربع ساعات يعني هستني الاغلاق 
> اجمل حاجه فيك انك متواضع..... وفاهم

 جزاك الله الف خير 
اخي الحلف بغير الله لا يجوز وانت حلفت با لرسول   *الحلف بغير الله*   الحلف بغير الله عز وجل مثل أن يقول : "وحياتك" أو "وحياتى" أو "والسيد الرئيس" أو "والشعب" كل هذا محرم بل هو من الشرك.
لأن هذا النوع من التعظيم لا يصح الا لله عز وجل ومن عظم غير الله بما لا يكون الا لله فهو شرك,لكن لما كان هذا الحالف لا يعتقد أن عظمة المحلوف به كعظمة الله لم يكن الشرك شركا أكبر , بل كان شركا أصغر , فمن حلف بغير الله فقد أشرك شركا أصغر. 
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :"لا تحلفوا بأبائكم من كان حالفا فليحلف بالله أو ليصمت" وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :"من حلف بغير الله فقد كفر "أو أشرك
فلا تحلف بغير الله أيا كان المحلوف به حتى ولو كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو جبريل أو من دونهم من الرسل أو الملائكة أو البشر أو من دون البشر فلا تحلف بشئ سوى الله عز وجل

----------


## أسد

أبن المجانين وين رايح ؟؟؟؟؟ :Yikes3:

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> جزاك الله الف خير 
> اخي الحلف بغير الله لا يجوز وانت حلفت با لرسول   *الحلف بغير الله*   الحلف بغير الله عز وجل مثل أن يقول : "وحياتك" أو "وحياتى" أو "والسيد الرئيس" أو "والشعب" كل هذا محرم بل هو من الشرك.
> لأن هذا النوع من التعظيم لا يصح الا لله عز وجل ومن عظم غير الله بما لا يكون الا لله فهو شرك,لكن لما كان هذا الحالف لا يعتقد أن عظمة المحلوف به كعظمة الله لم يكن الشرك شركا أكبر , بل كان شركا أصغر , فمن حلف بغير الله فقد أشرك شركا أصغر. 
> قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :"لا تحلفوا بأبائكم من كان حالفا فليحلف بالله أو ليصمت" وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :"من حلف بغير الله فقد كفر "أو أشرك
> فلا تحلف بغير الله أيا كان المحلوف به حتى ولو كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو جبريل أو من دونهم من الرسل أو الملائكة أو البشر أو من دون البشر فلا تحلف بشئ سوى الله عز وجل

 الف شكر حبيبي علي النصيحه
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> أبن المجانين وين رايح ؟؟؟؟؟

 رايح مشوار

----------


## أسد

بس مش مطّول.. أوك ..

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> بس مش مطّول.. أوك ..

 المؤشرات تقول
انه لو قفل علي هذا المستوي او فوقه 250.90
انه هيســــــــــــــــــــــــافر بس سفريه صغيره علي فريم اربع ساعات

----------


## أبو نورة

> بوحه حبيب البي انشاء الله خبر الميزان التجاري البريطاني يدي الباوند علئه على نفوووخوه .  
> تصبح على خير يا احلى معلم ولكل الموجودين ومسي .... مسي ياباشا .

  
جاء ايجابي  
وقبل ذلك الباوند ين يا جماعة طاير طاير ..... قلناها ونقولها الأخ رايح لمنطقة 252 كهدف قريب

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

الظاهر ان الاخ وقع من علي السرير وهو نايم

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

المؤشرات تقول
الباوند ين طاير علي فريم الساعه
ولم تقل رايها في فريم اربع ساعات

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

الباوند

----------


## فوركسي طموح

صبححححح صببببببح ايه ده يابوحه اولاد ابو اسماعيل اكلوها على راسهم .  
انا خسرت عشر نقاط في صفقه بس لازم التانيه تعوضني . 
هو كان متوقع الباوند دولار يسكر الجاااب مثل ماقلنا سابقا وهو سكرها وانشاء الله هنبدأ نوكله الزلط وحايكله معاه صاحبنا دا . 
الهيدج بأأأألوه كم نؤطه ويتفعل وعندي توقع انه مش هايتعدى التلاتثين , 
وصبح صبح على سيد المعلميييين ,

----------


## forex147

صبح صبح على الناس الحلوه
وجمعه مباركة ان شاء الله
بالنسبه لي راح اشتري الاسترليني دولار وابيع الين دولار وهدج للمجنون والهدف خمسين للكل
الله كريم
اذا في ملاحظه قولوا لي
صبح صبح

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

الانفجار بدأ يحتد ستقام الحفله الان علي شارت الساعه

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> صبح صبح على الناس الحلوه
> وجمعه مباركة ان شاء الله
> بالنسبه لي راح اشتري الاسترليني دولار وابيع الين دولار وهدج للمجنون والهدف خمسين للكل
> الله كريم
> اذا في ملاحظه قولوا لي
> صبح صبح

 الين في فتره التذبذب علي شارت الساعه
واعتقد الدخول عليه اخطر ما يمكن الان
اما الباوند
فكانت فرصه الدخول علي منذ ساعه تقريبا وننتطظر اقفال الساعه لنحدد 
هذا راي المؤشرات الخاليه من شوائب التوقع

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

خرجت من صفقه المجنون وهكذا يكون الهروب
الحمد لله بربح 80 بيب
نعم للمؤشرات

----------


## forex147

> الين في فتره التذبذب علي شارت الساعه
> واعتقد الدخول عليه اخطر ما يمكن الان
> اما الباوند
> فكانت فرصه الدخول علي منذ ساعه تقريبا وننتطظر اقفال الساعه لنحدد 
> هذا راي المؤشرات الخاليه من شوائب التوقع

 مشكووور حبيب قلبي
والله يرزقنا اجمعين
والله كريم

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> صبح صبح على الناس الحلوه
> وجمعه مباركة ان شاء الله
> بالنسبه لي راح اشتري الاسترليني دولار وابيع الين دولار وهدج للمجنون والهدف خمسين للكل
> الله كريم
> اذا في ملاحظه قولوا لي
> صبح صبح

 انا الباوند دولار عندي بايعه . 
وانشاء الله في الطريق للاهداف .  
ومجهزه له قونبله في المستويات اللي هوا فيها . 
ورجالة المعلم بوحه حايقوموا بهجوم عكسي والكل حايينزل المعركه  :012:  
انت مادامك مادخلت اصبر لين تنتهي المعركه ويحدد وجهته وهاذي عاد نصيحتي  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## fxaqaba

entry sell limitt 251.10 target upon to you

----------


## forex147

فتح الساعه القادمه يحدد
وان شاء الله نفس التوقع

----------


## forex147

> انا الباوند دولار عندي بايعه . 
> وانشاء الله في الطريق للاهداف .  
> ومجهزه له قونبله في المستويات اللي هوا فيها . 
> ورجالة المعلم بوحه حايقوموا بهجوم عكسي والكل حايينزل المعركه  
> انت مادامك مادخلت اصبر لين تنتهي المعركه ويحدد وجهته وهاذي عاد نصيحتي

 جزاك الله خير
بس انا داخل قبل الاخبار  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## forex147

> entry sell limitt 251.10 target upon to you

 محضر له سل على 252.50
الله كريم

----------


## fxaqaba

implant all the charts by entry sell limitt & leave nothing .. the question became subjective   :Mad Argue:  :Mad Argue:  :Mad Argue:  :Mad Argue:

----------


## forex147

> implant all the charts by entry sell limitt & leave nothing .. the question became subjective

 subjective الله كريم  ياعسل

----------


## فوركسي طموح

دانا عززت البيع يابوحه وبعقود صوغيره تستحمل الرالي اذا تم على فوق وحروووح اكمل النومه  
ماوصيكش يامعلم اذا الوضع خرب زياده عاوزينك ترسلهم الفتوات اللي كنا مخبينهم لساعة العوزه  :012:   
الله يوفقنا اجميعن .

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

نصيحه اخويه مؤشراتيه لا تفكرون في بيع المجنون الان

----------


## dr_mamy2006

انا بعت من 251.14
والله الموفق

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> انا بعت من 251.14
> والله الموفق

 الله معك يا دكتور
ويا رب ينكفي علي بوزه 
وينبطح ارضا ومناخيره تيجي في الارض
دعاء يوم الجمعه اهو

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

الحاجه الوحيده اللي بتدعم البيع وعلي فريم الربع ساعه فقط
هذا الدايفرجنس
مع خلطه المؤشرات العفاريتي

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> الله معك يا دكتور
> ويا رب ينكفي علي بوزه 
> وينبطح ارضا ومناخيره تيجي في الارض
> دعاء يوم الجمعه اهو

 امين يارب :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## bo7a

> أنا طلبي دبل توب بلاش الكابتشينو يا معلمة ربنا يعمر بيتك رجع الواد بليه

 خلاص يا معلم .. دبل توب في السريع هيكون عندك  :013:

----------


## bo7a

> بوحه حبيب البي انشاء الله خبر الميزان التجاري البريطاني يدي الباوند علئه على نفوووخوه .  
> تصبح على خير يا احلى معلم ولكل الموجودين ومسي .... مسي ياباشا .

  

> صبححححح صببببببح ايه ده يابوحه اولاد ابو اسماعيل اكلوها على راسهم .  
> انا خسرت عشر نقاط في صفقه بس لازم التانيه تعوضني . 
> هو كان متوقع الباوند دولار يسكر الجاااب مثل ماقلنا سابقا وهو سكرها وانشاء الله هنبدأ نوكله الزلط وحايكله معاه صاحبنا دا . 
> الهيدج بأأأألوه كم نؤطه ويتفعل وعندي توقع انه مش هايتعدى التلاتثين , 
> وصبح صبح على سيد المعلميييين ,
> .

  

> انا الباوند دولار عندي بايعه . 
> وانشاء الله في الطريق للاهداف .  
> ومجهزه له قونبله في المستويات اللي هوا فيها . 
> ورجالة المعلم بوحه حايقوموا بهجوم عكسي والكل حايينزل المعركه  
> انت مادامك مادخلت اصبر لين تنتهي المعركه ويحدد وجهته وهاذي عاد نصيحتي .

  

> دانا عززت البيع يابوحه وبعقود صوغيره تستحمل الرالي اذا تم على فوق وحروووح اكمل النومه  
> ماوصيكش يامعلم اذا الوضع خرب زياده عاوزينك ترسلهم الفتوات اللي كنا مخبينهم لساعة العوزه   
> الله يوفقنا اجميعن . .

 صباح الفل والياسمين علي أجمل عيون حلوين يا عبده باشا   نصيبنا كدا ومحدش هياخد أكتر من نصيبه والحمد لله بس على كل حال الخبر اعطاله قوة دفعته الي   مستوي بكل الأحوال ما يخوفش برده وكنا متوقعينه ومتفقين عليه 250.80 /  85   اذا اغلقت شمعة الاربع ساعات تحته بعد الارتداد من الترند المكسور .. ربما يكون فيه تصحيح كبير   وربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير وجمعة مباركة عليك يا زعيم وعلى الجميع وربنا يوفقنا جميعا

----------


## bo7a

> جزاك الله الف خير 
> اخي الحلف بغير الله لا يجوز وانت حلفت با لرسول    *الحلف بغير الله*   الحلف بغير الله عز وجل مثل أن يقول : "وحياتك" أو "وحياتى" أو "والسيد الرئيس" أو "والشعب" كل هذا محرم بل هو من الشرك. لأن هذا النوع من التعظيم لا يصح الا لله عز وجل ومن عظم غير الله بما لا يكون الا لله فهو شرك,لكن لما كان هذا الحالف لا يعتقد أن عظمة المحلوف به كعظمة الله لم يكن الشرك شركا أكبر , بل كان شركا أصغر , فمن حلف بغير الله فقد أشرك شركا أصغر.  قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :"لا تحلفوا بأبائكم من كان حالفا فليحلف بالله أو ليصمت" وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :"من حلف بغير الله فقد كفر "أو أشرك فلا تحلف بغير الله أيا كان المحلوف به حتى ولو كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو جبريل أو من دونهم من الرسل أو الملائكة أو البشر أو من دون البشر فلا تحلف بشئ سوى الله عز وجل

  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   جزاك الله كل خير .... وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك يا راجل يا سكر   نورتنا بالكلام الجميل دا وأتمني أشوف مداخلاتك دايما معانا وجمعة مباركة عليك   صبح صبح يا زعيم

----------


## bo7a

> أبن المجانين وين رايح ؟؟؟؟؟

     

> بس مش مطّول.. أوك ..

   صباح الفل يا ملك الغابة   ان شاء الله يكون رجع من مشواره كدا وينزل يريح شوية ويريحنا معاه   صبح صبح يا زعيم

----------


## dr_mamy2006

صباح الخير بوحه فينك من الصبح

----------


## bo7a

> المؤشرات تقول
> انه لو قفل علي هذا المستوي او فوقه 250.90
> انه هيســــــــــــــــــــــــافر بس سفريه صغيره علي فريم اربع ساعات

  

> المؤشرات تقول
> الباوند ين طاير علي فريم الساعه
> ولم تقل رايها في فريم اربع ساعات

    

> الانفجار بدأ يحتد ستقام الحفله الان علي شارت الساعه

  

> الين في فتره التذبذب علي شارت الساعه
> واعتقد الدخول عليه اخطر ما يمكن الان
> اما الباوند
> فكانت فرصه الدخول علي منذ ساعه تقريبا وننتطظر اقفال الساعه لنحدد 
> هذا راي المؤشرات الخاليه من شوائب التوقع

   

> خرجت من صفقه المجنون وهكذا يكون الهروب
> الحمد لله بربح 80 بيب
> نعم للمؤشرات

   

> الحاجه الوحيده اللي بتدعم البيع وعلي فريم الربع ساعه فقط
> هذا الدايفرجنس
> مع خلطه المؤشرات العفاريتي

   مليوووووون مبروك عليك يا قمر ويارب عقبال 80000  نقطة   وتسلم على المتابعة الجميلة دي   بس خد كلمة من أخوك الصغير : لا تعتمد على الدايفرجنس على الفريمات الصغيرة   الدايفرجنس محترم ويعطي اشارة قوية ولكن على الفريمات الكبيرة فقط   وصبح صبح يا قمر وجمعة مباركة عليك وعلي الجميع

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح على الناس الحلوه
> وجمعه مباركة ان شاء الله
> بالنسبه لي راح اشتري الاسترليني دولار وابيع الين دولار وهدج للمجنون والهدف خمسين للكل
> الله كريم
> اذا في ملاحظه قولوا لي
> صبح صبح

  

> مشكووور حبيب قلبي
> والله يرزقنا اجمعين
> والله كريم

  

> صبح  فتح الساعه القادمه يحدد
> وان شاء الله نفس التوقعمحضر له سل على 252.50
> الله كريم

 صباح الفل يا رياسة .... بالتوفيق ان شاء الله يا حبي   بس هل هيروح  252.50  قبل ما يهبط ...  عموما النهاردا مش هنشوف حركة كبيرة وربنا يخيب ظني   احتمال الاسبوع الجديد بقي واجازة سعيدة على الجميع ان شاء الله ويكون اسبوع افضل من دا   وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> entry sell limitt 251.10 target upon to you

  

> implant all the charts by entry sell limitt & leave nothing .. the question became subjective

 ان شاء الله مش هيروحها ..... وزي ما انت يا معلم   عاوزين كابتشينو ساقع نطري علي قلبنا من الحر وصبح صبح   همسه : شيل صور الفرح أحسن حلويات هتدخل دلوقتي  :Wub:

----------


## bo7a

> الباوند

 صباح الفل يا سيد الكل   يارب يا حوده يحصل اي حاجة تجيب الاسترليني عاليه واطيه   :Inlove:   أنا تعبت من ابن المجانين دا ..... مش ناوي يجيبها لبر بقي   :Thmbdn:   صبح صبح يا معلم ... تعالي اضرب حاجة ساقعة معايا ( كابتشينو ساقع )  :012:

----------


## bo7a

> انا بعت من 251.14
> والله الموفق

  

> صباح الخير بوحه فينك من الصبح

 صباح الفل يا دكترة ...... صباح العسل يا سكرة   موجود يا باشا بس رحت أصلي ودعيت ربنا يوفقنا ويكرمنا كلنا   :Inlove:   مبروك عليك عقد البيع وان شاء الله ما يطلعش تاني بقي أحسن الواحد تعب نفسياً   وان شاء الله أدخل اباركلك وقت الهدف يا قمر وصبح صبح

----------


## أبومحمود

> هبعتلك ولاد ابو اسماعيل يقفوا تحت البيت بملاية ويستنوك تقع يا عم وتخلصنا   بس قولي انت وزنك قد ايه علشان نعمل حسابنا في نوع القماش والرجالة اللي هتشيل    صبح يا معلم .. وعندنا سلامتك بمليون مجنون ومليون فوركس

  
جمعة مباركة يامعلمه  .. سايبين نايم لغاية ما اتحرقت من الشمس ولا ولاد ابوسماعيل ولاملاية  .. وشكل ولاد ابوسماعيل مابيعملوش حاجه .. طيب خد النكتة دي ويبقى لي 10 جنيه 
((  مرة واحد بيسأل صاحبه انت أتــولدت فين ..؟رد عليــــــــه فى المستشفى .قاله ليـه انت كنت عيان ولا ايه ))

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> صباح الفل يا دكترة ...... صباح العسل يا سكرة   موجود يا باشا بس رحت أصلي ودعيت ربنا يوفقنا ويكرمنا كلنا   مبروك عليك عقد البيع وان شاء الله ما يطلعش تاني بقي أحسن الواحد تعب نفسياً    وان شاء الله أدخل اباركلك وقت الهدف يا قمر وصبح صبح

 لا يهمك قدرت اخد من الندل 50 نقطه على السريع
بعد ما طلع روحى :Thumb: الشغل معاه محتاج قلب جامد ومغامر بحساب الخروج المبكر من الخسارة
انهارد قاعد لحسابه

----------


## bo7a

> جمعة مباركة يامعلمه .. سايبين نايم لغاية ما اتحرقت من الشمس ولا ولاد ابوسماعيل ولاملاية .. وشكل ولاد ابوسماعيل مابيعملوش حاجه .. طيب خد النكتة دي ويبقى لي 10 جنيه 
> (( مرة واحد بيسأل صاحبه انت أتــولدت فين ..؟رد عليــــــــه فى المستشفى .قاله ليـه انت كنت عيان ولا ايه ))

 ههههههههههههههههه ..... جاااااااامدة ....... حلاوتك يا معلم    :18:  :18:  :18:   بس مفيش فلوس برده  :012:   ولا أقولك  ..... قول كمان واحدة بقي .. وأنا برده مش هديلك فلوس   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> لا يهمك قدرت اخد من الندل 50 نقطه على السريع
> بعد ما طلع روحىالشغل معاه محتاج قلب جامد ومغامر بحساب الخروج المبكر من الخسارة
> انهارد قاعد لحسابه

 مبروووووك عليك يا معلم ..... انت قلبك حديد وان شاء الله تربح منه الافات   وقولي نظرتك المستقبلية كدا يا دكترة وصبح صبح  :013:

----------


## m.salah

صباح الفل والجمال يامعلم بوحه والوضع الحالي طبعا كان متوقع واتفقنا على القيام بعمليه نوعيه بعد استدراجه للترند اليومي 
طبعا انا خرجت من عقود البيع ومش عارف انت مازلت مصمم وهاتبقى على عقودك ولا خرجت
وفي حال اغلاقك لعقودك ما تيجي ناخذه لونج شويه خاصه ان الوضع مناسب جدا على كافة ازواج الين 
يلا مخمخ في حته لونج وبلاش تبيع حبيب قلبك  :Inlove:  :Icon26:

----------


## هامور العين

جمعه مباركة ان شاء الله صبح صبح

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> مبروووووك عليك يا معلم ..... انت قلبك حديد وان شاء الله تربح منه الافات    وقولي نظرتك المستقبلية كدا يا دكترة وصبح صبح

 اعتقد ان الهبوط الحالى هو مرحلة تصحيح للصعود
كما قال الخبراء والذهاب الى 252.00
وما وراء ذلك :Doh:

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الفل والجمال يامعلم بوحه والوضع الحالي طبعا كان متوقع واتفقنا على القيام بعمليه نوعيه بعد استدراجه للترند اليومي

  

> طبعا انا خرجت من عقود البيع ومش عارف انت مازلت مصمم وهاتبقى على عقودك ولا خرجت وفي حال اغلاقك لعقودك ما تيجي ناخذه لونج شويه خاصه ان الوضع مناسب جدا على كافة ازواج الين  يلا مخمخ في حته لونج وبلاش تبيع حبيب قلبك

   صباح الفل يا ابو صلاح ... نهارك قشطة يا ابو صلاح   فكرة اللونج من هنا صعبة شوية وأكبر من المغامرة بالبيع رغم اننا في ترند صاعد   بس أنا هقولك وجهة نظري يا معلم   شوف الشارت الأول  :-   الترند الأخضر والأحمر على الدايلي والسماوي هو الترند المكسور على الاربع ساعات   دلوقتي السعر بعد كسر الترند على الاربع ساعات أعاد اختباره مرة واتنين وفشل في الاختراق   وعمل تذبذب وصعد مرة تانية لاختباره وبقي دلوقتي في طريقه الترند اليومي الاحمر قبل الترند المكسور   اذا صعد لاختباره هيقابل مستوي 251.30  ويهبط للتصحيح قبل ما يروح لمستويات أعلي   فيه احتمال من اتنين : -  أولاً : الهبوط لاختبار الترند اليومي الأخضر وكسره يبقي هيروح لأهدافنا على الأقل عند  244.50   ثانياً : الارتداد من الترند ووقتها نخرج بعقود البيع وندخل معاه لونج لأهداف بعيدة   ـــــــــــــــــــــــ  طيب نشوف الشارت التاني يا معلم   نفس الخطوط بس على الدايلي وعندنا الترند الأصفر المنقط هو الاسبوعي والاصفر العادي على الدايلي   دلوقتي احنا عند نقطة اختبار الترند الدايلي باللون الأحمر زي ما قلنا وعندنا إحتمال من اتنين :-  أولاً : كسر الترند الأحمر يبقي هيروح لاختبار الترند الويكلي يبقي هنشوف مستوي 254.40  .   ثانياً : الارتداد يبقي هيروح يختبر الترند الصاعد على الدايلي ومنها يبقي حقق أهدافنا  .  ______________________  طيب أنا أدخل لونج دلوقتي ليه يا معلم وأنا في مفترق طرق  ؟؟   استني اي اشارة حقيقية او ارتداد من ترند وادخل معاه وحتي لو كسر الترند الاحمر في الشارت التاني   برده تبقي مغامرة اني ادخل معاه لونج لان فيه اختراقات كاذبة وانت سيد العارفين وشوف الشارت الاول   يبقي أنا دلوقتي مش هفكر في لونج خالص غير لما يهبط ويختبر الترندات الصاعدة   يعني هفضل محتفظ بعقود البيع لاني مقتنع بالهبوط حتي الان بأسوأ الظروف للتصحيح المؤقت   ومنها نخرج زي ما قلنا في الشارت الأول وندخل معاه لونج   صبح صبح يا معلم وجمعة مباركة عليك ان شاء الله وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## bo7a

> جمعه مباركة ان شاء الله   صبح صبح

 ان شاء الله   وصباحك سكر يا استاذ عمر واجازة سعيدة على الجميع واسبوع قادم أفضل وأفضل باذن الله   وصبح صبح

----------


## فوركسي طموح

صبح صبح على سيد المعلمين  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  
انشاء الله ان الانسحاب التكتيكي اثبت جدواه وانشاء الله خطةالنزول تكون محكمه جدا .  
دانا متفائل كتييير يامعلم وصبح صبح برضوا على كل الجنووود الاشاااوس  :Thumb:  :Thumb: .

----------


## bo7a

> اعتقد ان الهبوط الحالى هو مرحلة تصحيح للصعود
> كما قال الخبراء والذهاب الى 252.00
> وما وراء ذلك

  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   تمام الله يبارك فيك يا دكتور   يعني متفق معايا ان فيه هبوط قبل الصعود لمستويات عليا  ؟؟  طيب مقدار الهبوط من وجهة نظرك قد ايه يا كبير يعني ممكن نشوف مستويات ايه قبل الصعود   وصبح صبح يا دكترة

----------


## $ ZORO $

بوحـــــه باشا انا متفق معاك ان الصعود فيه فعلا مغامرة كبيرة عن الهبوط ,,   وان شاء الله اسبوع قادم .. مليئ بتحقيق الاهداف باذن لله . ونشوف مستوى 244

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح على سيد المعلمين  
> انشاء الله ان الانسحاب التكتيكي اثبت جدواه وانشاء الله خطةالنزول تكون محكمه جدا .  
> دانا متفائل كتييير يامعلم وصبح صبح برضوا على كل الجنووود الاشاااوس .

 صباح الورد المفتح يا كبير حتتنا يا غالي   شفت عملوا ايه فينا واحنا بنصلي الجمعة يا كبير   :Doh:   بس معلش باذن الله نقدر نخرجهم من ارضنا وعلى فكرة 250.80  /  85  طلعت كدا   :Thumb:   والشارت دا علشان عيونك يا قمر وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> بوحـــــه باشا انا متفق معاك ان الصعود فيه فعلا مغامرة كبيرة عن الهبوط ,,  وان شاء الله اسبوع قادم .. مليئ بتحقيق الاهداف باذن لله . ونشوف مستوى 244

 صبح صبح يا علي باشا .... نهارك زي العسل يا عسل   ان شاء الله يكون اسبوع كله خير واجازة سعيدة عليك يا زعيم   بس اجازة من الفوركس بس لازم نشوفك معانا هنا برده   :Smile:

----------


## fxaqaba

> ان شاء الله مش هيروحها ..... وزي ما انت يا معلم     عاوزين كابتشينو ساقع نطري علي قلبنا من الحر وصبح صبح    همسه : شيل صور الفرح أحسن حلويات هتدخل دلوقتي

 بس كدة.؟؟؟

----------


## أبومحمود

طب خد التانية دي  وحستناك تدفع بعد مايوصل المجنون 240  أنا عارف انك مزنوق معاه  حلو الكلام  ((  مرة واحد ماشى فى الشارع قال يارب يااااارب احط ايدى في جيبى الاقى 10جنيه يااااارب،،،،    حط ايده في جيبه لاقاه مخروم رجع يدور عليها لتكون وقعت ))   عارفك يامعلمه  حتقول قديمة عشان ماتدفعش ...

----------


## bo7a

> بس كدة.؟؟؟

  :Doh:  ينفع بقي كدا ..... جريت ريقي علي الايس كريم  :Doh:   أنا هبعت البت كوتا تجيبلنا كلنا من عند جلال جهينة ....  مين عاوز يا جماعة  ؟؟ علي حساب حماده  :012:

----------


## bo7a

> طب خد التانية دي وحستناك تدفع بعد مايوصل المجنون 240 أنا عارف انك مزنوق معاه حلو الكلام (( مرة واحد ماشى فى الشارع قال يارب يااااارب احط ايدى في جيبى الاقى 10جنيه يااااارب،،،، حط ايده في جيبه لاقاه مخروم رجع يدور عليها لتكون وقعت )) عارفك يامعلمه حتقول قديمة عشان ماتدفعش ...

 هههههههههههههه حلوة ومش قديمة بس مش هدفع غير لما يوصل 210.00    :012:   واشمعنا يعني إتمني انه يلاقي 10  جنية .. ولا انت بقي بترميلي كلام علشان احس علي دمي وادفعلك الفلوس   انت والغامدي بقي ورايا على القسم ونقطع بعض في المحاكم واللي عاوز فلوسه .. بوحه هيدوسه   :Drive1:   وصبح صبح ... كمان واحدة بقي علشان اجيبلك ايس كريم يا معلم

----------


## fxaqaba

> همسه : شيل صور الفرح أحسن حلويات هتدخل دلوقتي

 مش حتقدر تدخل الفرح انا اديتها فوار وزمنها بدورة المية  :Sly:  :Icon3:

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> تمام الله يبارك فيك يا دكتور   يعني متفق معايا ان فيه هبوط قبل الصعود لمستويات عليا ؟؟  طيب مقدار الهبوط من وجهة نظرك قد ايه يا كبير يعني ممكن نشوف مستويات ايه قبل الصعود    وصبح صبح يا دكترة

 يا سيد بوحه انا لسه تلميذ اتعلم من زوى الخبرة امثالكم
يعنى توقعتى من خيالى ومتابعة الشاشه وقراءة الاخبار
ولكن اعتقد سيكون الاقفال اليوم عند هذه المستويات الحلية ولو وصل 
تانى 251.15 هقوم بالبيع مرة اخرى ولو اخترقها 251.30 سوف نشوف
ارقام تانية وللعلم
الاقتصاد البريطانى منتعش الان يعنى الهبوط صعب الاسبوع ده 
تحياتى :Clap:  :Clap:  :Thumb:

----------


## fxaqaba

> ينفع بقي كدا ..... جريت ريقي علي الايس كريم    أنا هبعت البت كوتا تجيبلنا كلنا من عند جلال جهينة .... مين عاوز يا جماعة ؟؟ علي حساب حماده

 مين جلال هنية ده......؟ اكيد ده بتاع الايس كريم في مصر...؟ اعزمكو على الايس كريم بتاعي وتقلي جلال هنية...اما انتو عالم لبط صحيح.. وما ينفعش معاكم واجب... :Yikes3:

----------


## fxaqaba

اه صحيح ... يعني ايه عالم لبط؟؟؟... انا بسمعهم بالتلفزيون بيقولو كدة... يعني نكارين الجميل ولا ايه بالزبط.؟؟؟..ان فضللي دقيقتين على التعديل ولو طلع معناها وحش على الاخر شكلي رح انفصل من المنتدى واخسركم :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:

----------


## bo7a

> مش حتقدر تدخل الفرح انا اديتها فوار وزمنها بدورة المية

  :Ohmy:  :Ohmy:   يا جدع هتزعل ومش هتجوزني البت كوتا   :Ohmy:  :Ohmy:   هتدخل ترزع صوتين وتبوظ الفرح   :Doh:    

> مين جلال هنية ده......؟ اكيد ده بتاع الايس كريم في مصر...؟
> اعزمكو على الايس كريم بتاعي وتقلي جلال هنية...اما انتو عالم لبط صحيح.. وما ينفعش معاكم واجب...

 ااااااااااه ..... دا انت بتخلع من العزومة بالطريقة بقي   لا يا عم الحاج ... اطلع ب 100  دولار خلينا نظبط الرجالة ...... الجو حر   وبعدين اسمه جلال جهينة مش جلال هنية   :012:   سلامة عيونك يا معلم   :012:   الظاهر انك اتصدمت لما قلت ان العزومة عليك   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> يا سيد بوحه انا لسه تلميذ اتعلم من زوى الخبرة امثالكم
> يعنى توقعتى من خيالى ومتابعة الشاشه وقراءة الاخبار
> ولكن اعتقد سيكون الاقفال اليوم عند هذه المستويات الحلية ولو وصل 
> تانى 251.15 هقوم بالبيع مرة اخرى ولو اخترقها 251.30 سوف نشوف
> ارقام تانية وللعلم
> الاقتصاد البريطانى منتعش الان يعنى الهبوط صعب الاسبوع ده 
> تحياتى

 يا باشا العفو .. يا نهار ابيض انا اللي تلميذك يا دكتور   وكلامك على العين والراس وانا متفق تماما معاك وبحب دايما اخد راي حبايبي ونتناقش سوا   وصبح صبح يا قمر وان شاء الله يكون اسبوع زي الفل على الجميع

----------


## bo7a

> اه صحيح ... يعني ايه عالم لبط؟؟؟... انا بسمعهم بالتلفزيون بيقولو كدة... يعني نكارين الجميل ولا ايه بالزبط.؟؟؟..ان فضللي دقيقتين على التعديل ولو طلع معناها وحش على الاخر شكلي رح انفصل من المنتدى واخسركم

 وكمان مش عارف معناها ......   عموما لبط معناها حرك أو أدرجي أو خلاصة .... قولي بقي مش فاهم برده   :012:

----------


## forex147

صبح صبح اي في اخبار ولا ايه

----------


## dr_mamy2006

منور ياقمر

----------


## fxaqaba

> وكمان مش عارف معناها ......    عموما لبط معناها حرك أو أدرجي أو خلاصة .... قولي بقي مش فاهم برده

  :Confused:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> صبح صبح على سيد المعلمين  
> انشاء الله ان الانسحاب التكتيكي اثبت جدواه وانشاء الله خطةالنزول تكون محكمه جدا .  
> دانا متفائل كتييير يامعلم وصبح صبح برضوا على كل الجنووود الاشاااوس .

  

> صباح الورد المفتح يا كبير حتتنا يا غالي   شفت عملوا ايه فينا واحنا بنصلي الجمعة يا كبير   بس معلش باذن الله نقدر نخرجهم من ارضنا وعلى فكرة 250.80 / 85 طلعت كدا   والشارت دا علشان عيونك يا قمر وصبح صبح

 مفتح ميين وكبيير مييين والناااس نايمين يامعلم  :012:  :012:  
دالنؤاط انت حددتها برضوه واحنا يادوب بادين نحبو . 
ولكن انشاء الله بوادر الهبوط بدأت الان . 
دااااا البيه اليوت انشاء الله واقف معانا في المعركه  :012:  :012:

----------


## fxaqaba

> يا جدع هتزعل ومش هتجوزني البت كوتا   هتدخل ترزع صوتين وتبوظ الفرح     ااااااااااه ..... دا انت بتخلع من العزومة بالطريقة بقي   لا يا عم الحاج ... اطلع ب 100 دولار خلينا نظبط الرجالة ...... الجو حر   وبعدين اسمه جلال جهينة مش جلال هنية  سلامة عيونك يا معلم    الظاهر انك اتصدمت لما قلت ان العزومة عليك

 ولو ده بتاعي عن صحيح مش حيغلى عليك والله

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح اي في اخبار ولا ايه

 اهلا اهلا اهلا بالوشوش السمحة ...... وشك زي العسل   عاوزين الندل بس ينزل يكسر 250.15  يبقي كدا فل الفل ويقفل تحتها بقي   صبح صبح

----------


## أبومحمود

ياعم بوحه إن شاء الله مش حنوصل للقسم   أحنا نجيب الأرموطي ونرضى بحكمه  خد النكته دي    وشوف بعدها كمان كلام يعجبك (( اتنين مساطيل اتفقوا انهم يسرقوا العماره اللى قدامهم فالحرامى الاول اقترح انهم يزقوا البيت الى مكان بعيد وفاضى علشان يسرقوا براحتهم فخلعوا ملابسهم وفضلوا يزقوا فى البيت فات من جنبهم واحد حرامى سرق الملابس فواحد منهم بص وراه ملقاش الهدوم قال بس كفايه كده احنا بعدنا اوى ))
إن شاء الله المجنون يقفل تحت 249.60   وبعدها  نستناه عند 248.90    بس أنت ادعي  ورب ينولك مرادك ..

----------


## bo7a

> مفتح ميين وكبيير مييين والناااس نايمين يامعلم  
> دالنؤاط انت حددتها برضوه واحنا يادوب بادين نحبو . 
> ولكن انشاء الله بوادر الهبوط بدأت الان . 
> دااااا البيه اليوت انشاء الله واقف معانا في المعركه

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  والله انت زي السكر يا عبده تسلملي يا قمر   صحيح قولي انت بتعرف تعوم  ؟؟  :Cloud9:    :Doh:   لا لا قصدي يعني ليك في التحليل الموجي  ؟؟  :012:   ياريت تقولنا وجهة نظرك كدا يا كبير واليوت بيقول ايه عن المجنون دلوقتي   وصبح صبح يا سيادة المستشار

----------


## bo7a

> 

 اااااااااه ... لا اسمحلي بقي انا هطلب من الادارة وقف عضويتك لانك مش عارف يعني ايه لبط وخلاصة وادرجي   وفلوسك دي خليها يا عم الحاج ... مش عاوزينها ..... أنا هاخد رزمة واحدة بس   :Cloud9:

----------


## fxaqaba

شمعة الاربع ساعات اغلقت اقرب الى marubozu والله يجيب اللي فيه الخير للجميع... اذا لم تكن مداولة عادية فسوف يكون السقوط الحر للنذل

----------


## forex147

اليوم من اوله فرح
باركولي ياشباب
وصل القبول
Application 1 : Civil Engineering (with German), BEng  Your Application Has Been Fully Processed And A Decision Letter Has Been Sent To You   :18:  :18:  :18:

----------


## forex147

وان شاء الله يوم خير على الكل

----------


## bo7a

> ياعم بوحه إن شاء الله مش حنوصل للقسم أحنا نجيب الأرموطي ونرضى بحكمه خد النكته دي وشوف بعدها كمان كلام يعجبك (( اتنين مساطيل اتفقوا انهم يسرقوا العماره اللى قدامهم فالحرامى الاول اقترح انهم يزقوا البيت الى مكان بعيد وفاضى علشان يسرقوا براحتهم فخلعوا ملابسهم وفضلوا يزقوا فى البيت فات من جنبهم واحد حرامى سرق الملابس فواحد منهم بص وراه ملقاش الهدوم قال بس كفايه كده احنا بعدنا اوى ))
> إن شاء الله المجنون يقفل تحت 249.60 وبعدها نستناه عند 248.90 بس أنت ادعي ورب ينولك مرادك ..

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  لا بجد جامدة دي ....... وبعدين يا راجل دا كلام برده تروح تسرق العمارة اللي قدامكوا انت وحماده   :012:   ان شاء الله يا قمر يمشي السيناريو دا باذن الله ودلوقتي هو ماشي زي الفل بس أنا طمعان بقي   في كسر الدايلي بايفوت عند  250.02  وقتها ممكن نقول سهل انه يكسر  249.60  باذن الله   ومنها على الاهداف يارب امين وصبح صبح يا معلم

----------


## bo7a

> شمعة الاربع ساعات اغلقت اقرب الى marubozu والله يجيب اللي فيه الخير للجميع... اذا لم تكن مداولة عادية فسوف يكون السقوط الحر للنذل

 يا مسهل يارب ..... وربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير   وتسلم علي الشارت يا برنس ...... بس انا عاوز افهم انت شغال بتوقيت ايه   لان شمعة الاربع ساعات اغلقت عندي من ساعة

----------


## فوركسي طموح

النؤطه اللي احنا فيها حتعصلق معانا شويه بناء على الشارت القديم يابوحححه بس حيكسرها انشاء الله ديلوؤتي ولا بعد كمان شويتين . 
واليوت انا لسه يادوب ولكني اعتقد ان الموجات الخمس الحاليه انتهت تماما وارفقت الشارت في موضوع سابق . 
بعد اذنك يامعلم كم ساعه وراجع للمعركه  :Regular Smile:  
وصبح صبح يا احلى معلمه .

----------


## bo7a

> اليوم من اوله فرح
> باركولي ياشباب
> وصل القبول
> Application 1 : Civil Engineering (with German), BEng  Your Application Has Been Fully Processed And A Decision Letter Has Been Sent To You

 مليووووووووووووون مبروك يا قمر   مش بقولك وشك زي العسل   :012:

----------


## fxaqaba

> يا مسهل يارب ..... وربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير   وتسلم علي الشارت يا برنس ...... بس انا عاوز افهم انت شغال بتوقيت ايه    لان شمعة الاربع ساعات اغلقت عندي من ساعة

 اذا قصدت الميتا .... MIG  اما اذا قصدت الدولة ...  GMT+3  لاني بصراحة مفهمتش سؤالك واتمنى اني اكون جاوبتك.. المهم انو الاربع ساعات اغلقت بيرش

----------


## فوركسي طموح

ماصمدتش غير لمحاولتين يامعلمه .  
تم اقفال نص عقود التعزيز الاخيره بربح ميه نؤطه وللاسف نزل بعديها اكتر .  
وكنها قاعدتي الفوركسيه :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  
المعنويه مرتفعه يامعلم :Thumb:  :Thumb:  
والعزومع اللي انا رايح ليها هاغصب اللي عازمنا انها تكون على حساااابي  :012:  :012:

----------


## bo7a

> النؤطه اللي احنا فيها حتعصلق معانا شويه بناء على الشارت القديم يابوحححه بس حيكسرها انشاء الله ديلوؤتي ولا بعد كمان شويتين . 
> واليوت انا لسه يادوب ولكني اعتقد ان الموجات الخمس الحاليه انتهت تماما وارفقت الشارت في موضوع سابق . 
> بعد اذنك يامعلم كم ساعه وراجع للمعركه  
> وصبح صبح يا احلى معلمه .

 الله أكبر ....... ما شاء الله   كدا زي الفل خالص واحنا عارفين انها منطقة رخمة بس ان شاء الله سكرها المرة دي   هو اخترق مستويات صعبة جدا وفاضل أمامه 249.60  اذا اخترقها ان شاء الله مش هيكون له صعود تاني دلوقتي   وصبح صبح يا قمر منتظرينك علشان انا داخل البس الميري وطالع على الجبهة

----------


## bo7a

> اذا قصدت الميتا .... MIG  اما اذا قصدت الدولة ...  GMT+3  لاني بصراحة مفهمتش سؤالك واتمنى اني اكون جاوبتك.. المهم انو الاربع ساعات اغلقت بيرش

 صح كدا اصل انا مظبطها على GMT +2

----------


## m.salah

> صباح الفل يا ابو صلاح ... نهارك قشطة يا ابو صلاح   فكرة اللونج من هنا صعبة شوية وأكبر من المغامرة بالبيع رغم اننا في ترند صاعد   بس أنا هقولك وجهة نظري يا معلم   شوف الشارت الأول :-   الترند الأخضر والأحمر على الدايلي والسماوي هو الترند المكسور على الاربع ساعات   دلوقتي السعر بعد كسر الترند على الاربع ساعات أعاد اختباره مرة واتنين وفشل في الاختراق   وعمل تذبذب وصعد مرة تانية لاختباره وبقي دلوقتي في طريقه الترند اليومي الاحمر قبل الترند المكسور   اذا صعد لاختباره هيقابل مستوي 251.30 ويهبط للتصحيح قبل ما يروح لمستويات أعلي   فيه احتمال من اتنين : -  أولاً : الهبوط لاختبار الترند اليومي الأخضر وكسره يبقي هيروح لأهدافنا على الأقل عند 244.50   ثانياً : الارتداد من الترند ووقتها نخرج بعقود البيع وندخل معاه لونج لأهداف بعيدة   ـــــــــــــــــــــــ  طيب نشوف الشارت التاني يا معلم   نفس الخطوط بس على الدايلي وعندنا الترند الأصفر المنقط هو الاسبوعي والاصفر العادي على الدايلي   دلوقتي احنا عند نقطة اختبار الترند الدايلي باللون الأحمر زي ما قلنا وعندنا إحتمال من اتنين :-  أولاً : كسر الترند الأحمر يبقي هيروح لاختبار الترند الويكلي يبقي هنشوف مستوي 254.40 .   ثانياً : الارتداد يبقي هيروح يختبر الترند الصاعد على الدايلي ومنها يبقي حقق أهدافنا .  ______________________  طيب أنا أدخل لونج دلوقتي ليه يا معلم وأنا في مفترق طرق ؟؟   استني اي اشارة حقيقية او ارتداد من ترند وادخل معاه وحتي لو كسر الترند الاحمر في الشارت التاني   برده تبقي مغامرة اني ادخل معاه لونج لان فيه اختراقات كاذبة وانت سيد العارفين وشوف الشارت الاول   يبقي أنا دلوقتي مش هفكر في لونج خالص غير لما يهبط ويختبر الترندات الصاعدة   يعني هفضل محتفظ بعقود البيع لاني مقتنع بالهبوط حتي الان بأسوأ الظروف للتصحيح المؤقت   ومنها نخرج زي ما قلنا في الشارت الأول وندخل معاه لونج   صبح صبح يا معلم وجمعة مباركة عليك ان شاء الله وبالتوفيق للجميع

 انا كنت بكتبلك قصه طويله ومسحتها بناء على مايحدث الان وانا دخلت شورت تاني لان الترند اليومي اكسر على مستوى كل ازواج الين الان يلا ان شاء الله خير

----------


## bo7a

> ماصمدتش غير لمحاولتين يامعلمه .  
> تم اقفال نص عقود التعزيز الاخيره بربح ميه نؤطه وللاسف نزل بعديها اكتر .  
> وكنها قاعدتي الفوركسيه 
> المعنويه مرتفعه يامعلم 
> والعزومع اللي انا رايح ليها هاغصب اللي عازمنا انها تكون على حساااابي

 مبرووووووووووووك يا قمر والحمد لله على كل حال . أهم شئ القناعة يا معلم   مليون مبرووك عليك وان شاء الله يكسر الترند المعفن دا ومش هنشوفه فوق خالص دلوقتي   غير لما يروح لاهدافنا باذن الله

----------


## فوركسي طموح

حأفل كل العقود يامعلمه خوفا من الباوند دولار دا بأيلوه اربع نؤاااط ويضرب الهيدج اللي انا عاملهولوه عند 25069 . 
وعلى كذا نطلع من الاسبوع راضيييييين .  
سلام يامعلمه .

----------


## bo7a

> انا كنت بكتبلك قصه طويله ومسحتها بناء على مايحدث الان وانا دخلت شورت تاني لان الترند اليومي اكسر على مستوى كل ازواج الين الان يلا ان شاء الله خير

 كله خير ان شاء الله يا معلم   واهم شئ ربنا يرضي عننا بمكسب حلو كدا وصبح صبح يا برنس وجهز الكنكة   :013:

----------


## fxaqaba

ويا سلام على شمعة الست ساعات ازاي بتخوف صحيح هي لسه ما سكرت بس رح تسكر اكبر من هيك باذن الله

----------


## forex147

الف مليون مبروك
تستاهلون كل الخير
ماشيه حلاوه

----------


## fxaqaba

اول محطة ليه في ميترو الانفاق 23.6%

----------


## أبومحمود

زي ماقلت  بس تقفل شمعة الساعة    وباريت كمان الأربع ساعات تحت 249.60   وحيكون الشغل آخر حلاوة  ...

----------


## bo7a

> حأفل كل العقود يامعلمه خوفا من الباوند دولار دا بأيلوه اربع نؤاااط ويضرب الهيدج اللي انا عاملهولوه عند 25069 . 
> وعلى كذا نطلع من الاسبوع راضيييييين .  
> سلام يامعلمه .

 الحمد لله كدا زي العسل مبروك عليك يا قمر   وانتظر بقي نقطة كويسة تدخل منها باذن الله

----------


## هامور العين

> اليوم من اوله فرح
> باركولي ياشباب
> وصل القبول
> Application 1 : Civil Engineering (with German), BEng  Your Application Has Been Fully Processed And A Decision Letter Has Been Sent To You

 الف الف مبروك  لا تنسى تتابع اليورو من عندك و الاخبار اول باول

----------


## m.salah

بسم الله ما شاء الله حد يقول حاجه

----------


## fxaqaba

> مليووووووووووووون مبروك يا قمر    مش بقولك وشك زي العسل

  :Loly:  :Loly:  :Loly:  :Loly:  :Loly:  :Loly:  :Loly:  :Loly:

----------


## bo7a

تسلم ايدك يا حماده ....... شغل زي الفل  
فاضل ثواني باذن الله على اول هدف لنا  249.00  ونقول مبرووووووك

----------


## forex147

مشكوررين حبايب قلبي
اتفرج علي الين ياعيني

----------


## m.salah

الوضع على كافة الازواج الرئيسيه يدعم الهبوط الطويل الامد

----------


## أبومحمود

نقول الحمد لله   الحمد لله  الحمد لله

----------


## ابن المدينة

ألف مبروك  بدأ المجنون ينتحر    نتيجة لتحركات قواتنا البواسل بقيادة الجنرال بوحه   وهو الان على اعتاب 249 وبالتحديد 249.15  ولنا لقاء إن شاء الله عند نقطة 247 قريباً

----------


## forex147

دلع والله دلع

----------


## bo7a

الله أكبر الله أكبر   بفضل الله وكرمه تحقق الهدف الأول  ( شورت من  250.00  والهدف   249.00  )   + 100  نقطة    + 870  أرباح مرحلة   __________  +  970  نقطة الإجمـــــــــالي   مليون مبروك ليا ولكل حبايبي معايا   وألف حمد وشكر ليك يا رب

----------


## ابن المدينة

> تسلم ايدك يا حماده ....... شغل زي الفل  
> فاضل ثواني باذن الله على اول هدف لنا 249.00 ونقول مبرووووووك

 ألف مبروك 248.81

----------


## bo7a

> ألف مبروك  بدأ المجنون ينتحر   نتيجة لتحركات قواتنا البواسل بقيادة الجنرال بوحه   وهو الان على اعتاب 249 وبالتحديد 249.15   ولنا لقاء إن شاء الله عند نقطة 247 قريباً

 مليون مبرووووك لك ولكل حبايبنا يا زعيم   الحمد لله والشكر لله ....... من فضل ربنا قبل كل شئ   ومجهود كل حبايبنا في التحليل والحمد لله أخر الصبر نجاح   الحمد لله ومبرووووووووووووووك للجميع

----------


## bo7a

مبرووووووووووك يا رجالة وعقبال باقي الأهداف ان شاء الله   صور المعركة فين يا حماده

----------


## محمود عاطف

مبروك ياجنرال ومعاك علي الدرب مشين

----------


## medhat 2007

مبروك يا بوحة انت و كل الناس الحلوين اللى معاك على تحقق الهدف و عقبال باقى الاهداف 
و موفقين ان شاء الله

----------


## fxaqaba

الف مليون مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووك

----------


## bo7a

> مبروك ياجنرال ومعاك علي الدرب مشين

 الله يبارك فيك يا استاذ محمود ...... وشك زي العسل علينا يا قمر   ويارب دايما نشوفك معانا كنت قائد عظيم في المعركة تسلم يا زعيم   :Clap:

----------


## أبومحمود

للتصرف السريع لونج من السعر الحالي 249.20    فيها 50  نقطة إن شاء الله   ليست توصية لأحد     هي فكرة للمغامر فقط

----------


## fxaqaba

من قلب الحدث لقطة للاندال بعد الهزيمة النكراء من قبل قوات المعلم بوحة

----------


## bo7a

> مبروك يا بوحة انت و كل الناس الحلوين اللى معاك على تحقق الهدف و عقبال باقى الاهداف 
> و موفقين ان شاء الله

 الله يبارك فيك يا مدحت باشا ........مبروك على الجميع   فينك يا قمر مش ظاهر ليه ؟؟

----------


## bo7a

> للتصرف السريع لونج من السعر الحالي 249.20 فيها 50 نقطة إن شاء الله ليست توصية لأحد هي فكرة للمغامر فقط

 وضع طبيعي انه يصعد بعد الهبوط دا كله   بس لو اغلقت شمعة الساعة تحت 249.60  ان شاء الله مش هنشوف المستويات اللي فوقها   واذا صعد السعر الي  250.00  مرة تانية ناخده شورت بهدف بعيد ونخلينا في المضمون دلوقتي   لان الوضع العام هبوووط وايه رايك يا قمر .. وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> من قلب الحدث لقطة للاندال بعد الهزيمة النكراء من قبل قوات المعلم بوحة

  :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:

----------


## forex147

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن
الف مبروك

----------


## فوركسي طموح

مبرووووووووك يامعمه مبرووووووووووك .  
عقود مية وخمسين نؤطه وعقود 70 نؤطه ولو صبرت شوي كان الضعف تقريبا  :012:  :012:  
ايه امجنون ده . :013:  :013:   
بائي الباوند دولار دانا بايع من 20531 وهديج عند 205069 وفكيت هيدج اعقو امشتراه عند 82 بربح ثمان او سبع نؤاااط وحخيها مية نؤطه وبعدين هيدج  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  
عاوزين الفتوات يتحولو لفرع الدولار يامعملم ويتكوموا عند نؤطة دخولي عشان ماتتحولش لدعم  :012:

----------


## forex147

الله يبارك فيك يا استاذ محمود   قولت ليك وشك حلو ياسعاده اللوا

----------


## m.salah

الوضع على الجبهه هو :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:

----------


## fxaqaba

احدث منظومة ولكن المرة دي هجومية مش دفاعية قامت بتطويرها قوات بوحة وكان لها دور كبير في معركة الندل

----------


## fxaqaba

اذا اغلقت الشمعة تحت الـ 23.6% حتكون المحطة الثانية 38.2% من ميترو الانفاق

----------


## admiral_2007

يامعلم بوحه  انا بعت من 249.15  استنى عليه ولا ابيع بخساره 18 نقطه الى الأن

----------


## bo7a

> مبرووووووووك يامعمه مبرووووووووووك .  
> عقود مية وخمسين نؤطه وعقود 70 نؤطه ولو صبرت شوي كان الضعف تقريبا  
> ايه امجنون ده .  
> بائي الباوند دولار دانا بايع من 20531 وهديج عند 205069 وفكيت هيدج اعقو امشتراه عند 82 بربح ثمان او سبع نؤاااط وحخيها مية نؤطه وبعدين هيدج  
> عاوزين الفتوات يتحولو لفرع الدولار يامعملم ويتكوموا عند نؤطة دخولي عشان ماتتحولش لدعم

 الله يبارك فيك يا حبي .... مليون مبروك على الجميع والحمد لله   ان شاء الله هو بس يقفل تحت الترند اللي كسره دا ويعيد اختباره وهنشوف مستويات زي الفل ان شاء الله   ما تقلقش يازعيم الرجالة كلها جاهزين وكله واكل جمبري يعني الطاقة 1000 %   مبرووووووووووووووك

----------


## bo7a

> الوضع على الجبهه هو

 حبيبي يا ابو صلاح    :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:

----------


## bo7a

> احدث منظومة ولكن المرة دي هجومية مش دفاعية قامت بتطويرها قوات بوحة وكان لها دور كبير في معركة الندل

    :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  
دلع عيني دلع ....... أرمط عملها وخلع

----------


## bo7a

> اذا اغلقت الشمعة تحت الـ 23.6% حتكون المحطة الثانية 38.2% من ميترو الانفاق

 تمام يا معلم هو دا الكلام السليم   ان شاء الله مش هنشوف مستويات فوق  249.60  خالص دلوقتي قبل اهدافنا   بس الصبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## bo7a

> يامعلم بوحه انا بعت من 249.15 استنى عليه ولا ابيع بخساره 18 نقطه الى الأن

 لا يا قمر ما تقفلش بخسارة ولا حاجة ان شاء الله يروح يحقق هدفك   الوضع المسيطر دلوقتي هو الهبوط واستني يروح يعملك هدف محترم   بس الارتداد وارد لتصحيح الهبوط دا يعني ممكن يطلع شوية عموما لو اخترق 249.60  وصعد   ممكن يروح  250.00  وهنفتح عقود تعزيزية من هناك   ما تعتبرهاش توصية بس اصبر وان شاء الله يحقق هدفك   ومبروك مقدما يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن
> الف مبروك

 مبرووووووووووووووك عليك يا ريسنا وان شاء الله الي باقي الاهداف

----------


## forex147

الباوند دولار يستهدف 2.0640 بعد كسر المقاومه 2.0548
ليه مش عارف
الله كريم

----------


## fxaqaba

الخسائر والصدمة بسبب ما فعلته قوات بوحة

----------


## أبومحمود

الباون دولار بيع 550    وإن شاء الله   40  نقطة  عند القاب 503

----------


## bo7a

> الخسائر والصدمة بسبب ما فعلته قوات بوحة

  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:    :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:

----------


## forex147

> الباون دولار بيع 550 وإن شاء الله 40 نقطة عند القاب 503

 ممكن توضح القاب مو ظاهره عندي

----------


## fxaqaba

> الباوند دولار بيع 550 وإن شاء الله 40 نقطة عند القاب 503

 بلاش نتوهم بنزول الندل ونربطو بالباوند ... ترند الكيبل صعود على الاربع ساعات ... اما ما حصل مع الندل هو جمع ارباح لعقود الشراء مش اكثر بس العقود كان مبالغ فيها ووصل لل OVER BUY اما الكيبل ماشي على سن ورمح

----------


## forex147

> 

  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:   :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :Cash:  :Cash:  :Cash:

----------


## fxaqaba

شمعة الساعة اغلقت تحت  23.6%   :Thumb:

----------


## forex147

> بلاش نتوهم بنزول الندل ونربطو بالباوند ... ترند الكيبل صعود على الاربع ساعات ... اما ما حصل مع الندل هو جمع ارباح لعقود الشراء مش اكثر بس العقود كان مبالغ فيها ووصل لل OVER BUY اما الكيبل ماشي على سن ورمح

  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb: 
 بس ممكن الارتداد لازواج الين في فرصه شراء ليهم واستوب قليل

----------


## bo7a

اعادة اختبار الترند المكسور وبعدها اختبار المقاومة الشرسة ( الدعم سابقاً )  249.60   اذا ارتد باذن الله ممكن نشوف  248.00  قبل اغلاق اليوم   ومبروك للجميع

----------


## fxaqaba

المعلم عامل قلق في البورصات العالمية وتققر النهرده يوم اجازة لكل العاملين فيها بسبب الفوضى...

----------


## bo7a

> شمعة الساعة اغلقت تحت 23.6%

 ان شاء الله علي 50 %  بقي ويبقي يوم زي العسل   :Drive1:

----------


## stop

السلام عليكم ..
يسعدني ويشرفني ان اكون احد اعضاء هذا الصرح الشامخ .. :Drive1: 
فيه كرسي فاضي  :Idea: 
وعلى اي شارت ؟ :Icon5: 
ومتى يبدأ العرض  :Icon5: 
والسلام عليكم

----------


## dr_mamy2006

حظارى الارتداد

----------


## bo7a

> المعلم عامل قلق في البورصات العالمية وتققر النهرده يوم اجازة لكل العاملين فيها بسبب الفوضى...

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  الحمد لله ويارب يارب باقي الأهداف ويبقي يوم جميل على الكل ان شاء الله   دي بشري خير باذن الله اذا استمر السيناريو دا واغلقت شمعة اربع ساعات تحت 249.60    ويا  حبذا لو تحت 249.00  تبقي حاجة عظمة ...خلي الناس تاخد اجازة وهم مبسوطين

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم ..
> يسعدني ويشرفني ان اكون احد اعضاء هذا الصرح الشامخ ..
> فيه كرسي فاضي 
> وعلى اي شارت ؟
> ومتى يبدأ العرض 
> والسلام عليكم

 وعليكم السلام يا زعيم ......  اهلا اهلا ايه النور دا كله   يا باشا الشرف كله لينا احنا ومنورنا بوجودك   ولو مفيش كرسي فاضي أنا اشيلك فوق راسي وجوا عيوني يا قمر   العرض مستمر وتابع معانا وعاوزين رأيك معانا يا قمر وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> حظارى الارتداد

 تمام يا دكتور ...... قولي رايك   :Thumb:   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showpost.php?p=375583&postcount=2433

----------


## fxaqaba

> حظارى الارتداد

  الارتداد مش حيكون بسرعة الهبوط اللي حصل... هو الان في مرحلة تشكيل ترند جديد ومعركة جديدة... ولكن انا اويدك من ناحية الخروج الان والانتظار قليلا لمعرفة الاتجاه

----------


## fxaqaba

تعالي اصوات المتداولين في نيويورك بسبب عملة المعلم.

----------


## forex147

اليورو دولار
قرب امر البيع اللي عندي 1.3860
اي رايكم ياحلوين

----------


## stop

> وعليكم السلام يا زعيم ...... اهلا اهلا ايه النور دا كله   يا باشا الشرف كله لينا احنا ومنورنا بوجودك   ولو مفيش كرسي فاضي أنا اشيلك فوق راسي وجوا عيوني يا قمر    العرض مستمر وتابع معانا وعاوزين رأيك معانا يا قمر وصبح صبح

  
شكرا على الترحيب .. :Regular Smile: .. وان شاء الله يكون فلم كوميدي .. وليس رعب !   

> اذا استمر السيناريو دا واغلقت شمعة اربع ساعات تحت 249.60    ويا حبذا لو تحت 249.00 تبقي حاجة عظمة

 افهم من كلامك لو اغلقت شمعة الاربع ساعات تحت  249.60   راح يكون فيه نزول الى حدود 248.00
افتونا مأجورين .
والسلام عليكم

----------


## m.salah

> الباون دولار بيع 550 وإن شاء الله 40 نقطة عند القاب 503

 اخي شارت 
في حال وصوله ل 503 اي كسر 536 مره اخرى التي له ما يزيد عت 3 ايام بيحاول كسرها هل تتوقع صعوده مره اخرى 
تحياتي

----------


## dr_mamy2006

اعتقد لو البوند دولار تخطى 600
هنرى 248

----------


## aboali

اخيرا شوفنا كلمة 
{مبروك}
الف مبروك ياجماعه

----------


## aboali

باقى ساعه وتغلق شمعه الاربعه ساعات
انشاء الله تغلق تحت 249.00 تكون ممتازه جدا للوصول الى 248.00
بس نقول
 يارب

----------


## محمود عاطف

> اليورو دولار
> قرب امر البيع اللي عندي 1.3860
> اي رايكم ياحلوين

 *Euro Hits All-Time High - Is 1.40 the Next Stop?* </SPAN> _Written by Kathy Lien and Boris Schlossberg, Currency Strategists for DailyFX.com_ *</SPAN>*

----------


## محمود عاطف



----------


## محمود عاطف

كيف يمكنني اضافه صوره لشارت لدي علي الديسك توب

----------


## forex147

> *Euro Hits All-Time High - Is 1.40 the Next Stop?* </SPAN> _Written by Kathy Lien and Boris Schlossberg, Currency Strategists for DailyFX.com_ *</SPAN>*

 والله ممكن لكن انحضر امر على 1.400  اتوقع النزول ليه مش عارف
الله كريم دخلت بيع قبل السعر على1.3835 ممكن مانشوف ال 60

----------


## forex147

ارفاق ملف تلاقيها تحت خانه الرد  بعدين رفع الملف وثم احفظ الملف بصيغه gif

----------


## محمود عاطف

جميع المؤشرات لدي تشير الي استمرار الهبوط وسوف تغلق شمهة الاربع ساعات اقل من 249

----------


## forex147

ان شاء الله 
كبير ياكبير

----------


## محمود عاطف

المجنون واقف علي البرج وناوي ينتحر  التعليمات ايه؟

----------


## محمود عاطف

نديله زقه توقعه ولا نستنه شويه

----------


## aboali

يا ريت تزق جااااااااااااااااااامد

----------


## aboali

جامد اووووووووووى

----------


## فوركسي طموح

صبح صبح عى سيد المعلمين . 
بالرغم من انسحابي من المعركه مبكرابسبب فرع الدولار اللعين :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  
ولكني اعتقد انه على الاقل سيصحح نسبة 23 من الموجه حاليا وان كانت نسبة 38 شبه ملزمه .. 
وصبح صبح على ام المعارك الحقيقيه وقائدها المبجل  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile: .

----------


## forex147

> صبح صبح عى سيد المعلمين . 
> بالرغم من انسحابي من المعركه مبكرابسبب فرع الدولار اللعين 
> ولكني اعتقد انه على الاقل سيصحح نسبة 23 من الموجه حاليا وان كانت نسبة 38 شبه ملزمه .. 
> وصبح صبح على ام المعارك الحقيقيه وقائدها المبجل .

  
الله يوفقك اخوي
بس مو كنت بايع الدولار ين شنو صار معاك

----------


## fxaqaba

شمعة الاربع ساعات اغلقت بيرش معتبر..

----------


## fxaqaba

على النص ساعة تظهر مقاومة الثيران لينا وانا بسميها مقاومة لان احنا الان دببة

----------


## أبومحمود

> اخي شارت 
> في حال وصوله ل 503 اي كسر 536 مره اخرى التي له ما يزيد عت 3 ايام بيحاول كسرها هل تتوقع صعوده مره اخرى 
> تحياتي

 أيه ياعم أبو صلاح  بتسألني أنا .. دنا بتعلم منك والمعلم الكبير أوي أوي بوحة .. بس يالله أنا حاقول اللي أنا شايفه  بس ماحدش يضرب  ..  الترند لازال صاعد بقوة على اليومي والأربع ساعات   بس انا شايف انه ابتدى يهدي على الساعة .. ويمكن عشان السوق اغلاق مراكز أكثر منه فتح   ربما بداية الأسبوع  يرجع الى نقطة مابين 490  و 460    ياخد نفسه  ويشد تاني    بس  المعلم بوحة يعزمه على حجرمعسل أسكندراني  وهو يعمل الواجب

----------


## fxaqaba

منك لله يا بوحة ..... منك لله  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:

----------


## أبومحمود

الحمد لله كان أسبوع أكثر من رائع وإن شاء الله الأسبوع الجاي أحلى ومكاسب رائعة تمنياتي للمعلم الكبير بوحة ..   وكل الأخوان بأجازة سعيدة أنا رايح أنام وفي السرير عشان ماحدش يزق .. وأي تعليق بعد الأجازة .... تصبحوا على خير

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> الله معك يا دكتور
> ويا رب ينكفي علي بوزه 
> وينبطح ارضا ومناخيره تيجي في الارض
> دعاء يوم الجمعه اهو

 ما شاء الله الظاهر الدعاء كان مستجاب
1000,000,000,000,000,000
مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك

----------


## omaraiad

اسلحه المعلم بوحه السريه ....تم استخدامها لاول مره ...فى معركه اليوم

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح على الناس الحلوة  
أهنيكم على إصطياد المجنون تفاجأت بعض الصفقات مغلقة على الهدف الأول 249 
وإنشاء الله نشهد الأهداف الأخرى خلال الأسبوع القادم 243  
وألف ألف مبروووك

----------


## m.salah

> أيه ياعم أبو صلاح بتسألني أنا .. دنا بتعلم منك والمعلم الكبير أوي أوي بوحة .. بس يالله أنا حاقول اللي أنا شايفه بس ماحدش يضرب .. الترند لازال صاعد بقوة على اليومي والأربع ساعات بس انا شايف انه ابتدى يهدي على الساعة .. ويمكن عشان السوق اغلاق مراكز أكثر منه فتح ربما بداية الأسبوع يرجع الى نقطة مابين 490 و 460 ياخد نفسه ويشد تاني بس المعلم بوحة يعزمه على حجرمعسل أسكندراني وهو يعمل الواجب

 ياعم ربنا يكرمك احنا كلنا بنساعد بعض ومن الممكن ان انتبه لشيء لم تاخذه انت في الحسبان والعكس صحيح
وانا شايف ان في صعوبه للعوده للجاب مره اخرى والاسباب في الشارت 
القناه السعريه باللون الاحمر داخلها موجه محدده باللون الاصفر وهذه الموجه انتهت بملامستها للحد السفلي للقناه السعريه وتم كسر حدها الاعلى بالفعل وبالتالي الرجوع اصبح صعب الا في حال كسر القناه السعريه (والله اعلم)

----------


## m.salah

> أيه ياعم أبو صلاح بتسألني أنا .. دنا بتعلم منك والمعلم الكبير أوي أوي بوحة .. بس يالله أنا حاقول اللي أنا شايفه بس ماحدش يضرب .. الترند لازال صاعد بقوة على اليومي والأربع ساعات بس انا شايف انه ابتدى يهدي على الساعة .. ويمكن عشان السوق اغلاق مراكز أكثر منه فتح ربما بداية الأسبوع يرجع الى نقطة مابين 490 و 460 ياخد نفسه ويشد تاني بس المعلم بوحة يعزمه على حجرمعسل أسكندراني وهو يعمل الواجب

 ياشوشو نسيت اقولك من وجهة نظري انها فرصه ذهبيه للشراء وليس للبيع 
لكسر الحد الاعلى للموجه وتكون نموذج قريب من راس وكتفين بالمقلوب على شارت الساعه وكذلك نموذج كبايه واضح على شارت ساعه وهناك العديد من المضاربين ينتظروا هذا النموذج للدخول بعد كسر حافة الكبايه العلوي كما حدث الان :Inlove:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> صبح صبح عى سيد المعلمين . 
> بالرغم من انسحابي من المعركه مبكرابسبب فرع الدولار اللعين 
> ولكني اعتقد انه على الاقل سيصحح نسبة 23 من الموجه حاليا وان كانت نسبة 38 شبه ملزمه .. 
> وصبح صبح على ام المعارك الحقيقيه وقائدها المبجل .

  
دانا راغع مخصوص عشان اليوت يامعلمه :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  
المئصود بتصحيح الموجه الحاليه موضح بالشارت المرفق . 
وان كنت اعتقد ان كل الموجه التصحيحيه الحاليه هي (a) وان كانت كذلك فقد يكون يتبعها موجه لتحت اذا كانت زجزاج ومن ثم سيتبعها (b) ثم (c) . هذا اذا لم تكن بالاساس بداية موجه كامله عكسيه . 
ولكني سأطرح ما اراه حيالها من رأي قد يكون من جنبيها بعد دراستها واستنتاج خطه حربية ملائمه  :012:  :012:  
أما الان اظاهر يامعلمه لازم نطبق استراتيجية الاستاذ الكبير خالد بن الوليد في النجاح بالفوركس . 
بأن نأخذ راحه معتبره بدون ايتوها معارك فوركسيه نريح فيها نفافيخنا  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:   
ومسي ..... مسي على الجدعااااان

----------


## aboali

حته شمعه على الويكلى ايه رايكم فيها

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> ولكن انشاء الله بوادر الهبوط بدأت الان . 
> دااااا البيه اليوت انشاء الله واقف معانا في المعركه

  
انشاء الله يستمر يامعلمه ومايخوناااشي مرة تانيه :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  
معلمه دانا والله جالس اسمع اغنية وعاوز اسمعها لك بمناسبة الويكند بتاعنا بعد بعض التحويرات  :Regular Smile: .  
مابئولش بحبك غير الله الله الله ....  
الله ياين على حبك الله الله ... 
من كتر الحب لئيتني باحب .... 
لئيتني بحب وادوب في الحب .... ادوب فالحب وصبح ولييييييييييل على بابوووه (وموووت ياباوند يانذل) :Ohmy:  :Ohmy:

----------


## bo7a

> شكرا على الترحيب .... وان شاء الله يكون فلم كوميدي .. وليس رعب !   
> افهم من كلامك لو اغلقت شمعة الاربع ساعات تحت 249.60 راح يكون فيه نزول الى حدود 248.00
> افتونا مأجورين .
> والسلام عليكم

 ان شاء الله بيكون فيه كل الافلام اللي تعجب الناس وتبسطها ...  مع أبو الأندال مش هتقدر تفتح عنيك   :Nono:   منور يا قمر وياريت نشوف وجهة نظرك ورأيك دايما معانا   باذن الله هنشوف مستوي  248.00 في بداية الاسبوع وهارفق الشارت بعد قليل وعاوز رأيك يا كبير   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> اخيرا شوفنا كلمة 
> {مبروك}
> الف مبروك ياجماعه

  

> باقى ساعه وتغلق شمعه الاربعه ساعات
> انشاء الله تغلق تحت 249.00 تكون ممتازه جدا للوصول الى 248.00
> بس نقول
> يارب

   الله يبارك فيك يا ابو علي ... والف مبروك عليك انت كمان   ويارب يكون اسبوع خير زي نهاية الاسبوع اللي فات   وباذن الله رغم الاغلاق فوق المستوي ... الا انه ما شبعش تصحيح لسه وفيه زبد جاية   :012:   صبح صبح يا برنس

----------


## bo7a

> جميع المؤشرات لدي تشير الي استمرار الهبوط وسوف تغلق شمهة الاربع ساعات اقل من 249

 يارب يا استاذ محمود يكمل هبوط باذن الله   وزي ما قلتلك وشك زي العسل علينا والله وتسلم على المداخلة الجميلة دي والشارت العسل دا   وصبح صبح يا زعيم

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح عى سيد المعلمين . 
> بالرغم من انسحابي من المعركه مبكرابسبب فرع الدولار اللعين 
> ولكني اعتقد انه على الاقل سيصحح نسبة 23 من الموجه حاليا وان كانت نسبة 38 شبه ملزمه .. 
> وصبح صبح على ام المعارك الحقيقيه وقائدها المبجل .

 صباح القشطة يا عبوووووووود   والله كلام زي الفل وانا عندي القناعة بالهبوط لمستويات أكبر من كدا   ومن بعدها الصعود ل 255.00  على الأقل ... يعني هيكون شهر ضرب نار   ولازم نستغل كل الفرص دي بتأني باذن الله ...  دا حبيبنا ومكتوبلنا رزق فيه ان شاء الله    

> دانا راغع مخصوص عشان اليوت يامعلمه 
> المئصود بتصحيح الموجه الحاليه موضح بالشارت المرفق . 
> وان كنت اعتقد ان كل الموجه التصحيحيه الحاليه هي (a) وان كانت كذلك فقد يكون يتبعها موجه لتحت اذا كانت زجزاج ومن ثم سيتبعها (b) ثم (c) . هذا اذا لم تكن بالاساس بداية موجه كامله عكسيه . 
> ولكني سأطرح ما اراه حيالها من رأي قد يكون من جنبيها بعد دراستها واستنتاج خطه حربية ملائمه  
> أما الان اظاهر يامعلمه لازم نطبق استراتيجية الاستاذ الكبير خالد بن الوليد في النجاح بالفوركس . 
> بأن نأخذ راحه معتبره بدون ايتوها معارك فوركسيه نريح فيها نفافيخنا   
> ومسي ..... مسي على الجدعااااان.

 الله أكبر .. بسم الله ما شاء الله   طلعت سباح ماهر وغلبت عبد اللطيف أبو هيف يا عبوووووود   ما شاء الله عليك ربنا يزيدك ويبارك فيك يا قمر   أنا عندي معلومات بسيطة عن اليوت وفهمت كلامك كويس جدا الحمد لله   وانا شخصيا مقتنع بوجهة نظرك ومتوقع الصعود لاختبار 23.6 %  وبعدين الهبوط ل 100 %  :012:  ان شاء الله   ربنا يكملها بالستر ويجيب العواقب سليمة ياااااااارب   وتسلملي وجهة نظرك وشارتك يا عبوووود وصبح صبح يا قمر   عاوزك بقي تتابعني بالموج العالي دا علشان أخوك مبيعرفش يعوم   :Doh:

----------


## bo7a

> شمعة الاربع ساعات اغلقت بيرش معتبر..

  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:    

> على النص ساعة تظهر مقاومة الثيران لينا وانا بسميها مقاومة لان احنا الان دببة

 حبيب قلبي حماده باشا ... المخرج الكبير أوي اللي مفيش لقطة بتفوته   واللي فاضح قوات العدو وقواتنا وفاضحني أنا شخصياً   :Compress:   تسلم يا معلم يا كبير أوي وصبح صبح بس بلاش تغلط تاني ( دببة إيه يا راجل دا برده كلام )    :012:

----------


## bo7a

> منك لله يا بوحة ..... منك لله

  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:   هو أنا عملت حاجة يا معلم  ؟؟  ...... دا الواد أرمط كان بيعطس بس   :Ohmy:   دا انا لحقته قبل ما يتاوب بقي كان زمانه شافط نص لندن في بقه   بس قلت مش وقته .. خليهم لحد ما ينسحبوا من نفسهم وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> الحمد لله كان أسبوع أكثر من رائع وإن شاء الله الأسبوع الجاي أحلى ومكاسب رائعة تمنياتي للمعلم الكبير بوحة .. وكل الأخوان بأجازة سعيدة أنا رايح أنام وفي السرير عشان ماحدش يزق .. وأي تعليق بعد الأجازة .... تصبحوا على خير

   قوم يا جدع انت .... كل دا نوم وبعدين مفيش نوم في سراير تاني من النهاردا   :Thmbdn:   أنا بقيت أتفائل بنومك على السور ... واعمل حسابك كل يوم هتنام على السور   لحد ما ينزل 244.00  وبعدين ابقي نام فوق السطح بقي ولا على السرير براحتك   والنبي يا معلم تقوم تنام على السور ...   :Wub:  :Inlove:  :Cloud9:  قوم بقي ما تخلينيش ارش مية   صبح صبح يا معلمة واجازة سعيدة عليك ان شاء الله واسبوع زي القشطة

----------


## bo7a

> ما شاء الله الظاهر الدعاء كان مستجاب
> 1000,000,000,000,000,000
> مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك

 انت راجل سكرة وكلك بركة ... الله يبارك فيك يا قمر   يعني مؤشرات وأدعية مستجابة .. عيني عليك باردة الله يحميك ويصونك يا قمر   صبح صبح واجازة سعيدة عليك

----------


## bo7a

> اسلحه المعلم بوحه السريه ....تم استخدامها لاول مره ...فى معركه اليوم

 صباح الفل يا سيد الكل ...... صباحك قشطة يا معلم شباطة   واحشني يا معلمة بس زعلت انك عرضت السلاح كدا قدام الناس .. انت عارف ان فيه انجليز في المنتدي   بعدين يبلغوا والسلاح يتراقب ... وأي حاجة هتحصل هدبسك انت فيها   :Thmbdn:   صبح صبح يا معلم شباطة ووصي بقي على اللحمة أحسن الواد رجب الجزار دا هتبقي اخرته علي ايدي

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح على الناس الحلوة  
> أهنيكم على إصطياد المجنون تفاجأت بعض الصفقات مغلقة على الهدف الأول 249 
> وإنشاء الله نشهد الأهداف الأخرى خلال الأسبوع القادم 243  
> وألف ألف مبروووك

 صباح الجمال ........ صباح الدلال   صباحك سكر ...... يا ابو العيال   مليون مبروك على الهدف يا حبي وان شاء الله الاسبوع دا باقي الاهداف   ونولع فيها ومش هنطفيها ....  ونعمل فرح ونوزع كابتشينو على كل المعازيم   وصبح صبح يا معلمة

----------


## bo7a

> حته شمعه على الويكلى ايه رايكم فيها

 تسلم اديك يا كبير حتتنا .... ان شاء الله تبقي شمعة دموع شمعة ألم ... شمعة أنين شمعة ندم   على الانجليز وتبقي ضربة هامر يا قمر وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> انشاء الله يستمر يامعلمه ومايخوناااشي مرة تانيه 
> معلمه دانا والله جالس اسمع اغنية وعاوز اسمعها لك بمناسبة الويكند بتاعنا بعد بعض التحويرات .  
> مابئولش بحبك غير الله الله الله ....  
> الله ياين على حبك الله الله ... 
> من كتر الحب لئيتني باحب .... 
> لئيتني بحب وادوب في الحب .... ادوب فالحب وصبح ولييييييييييل على بابوووه (وموووت ياباوند يانذل)

 الله عليك يا ابو كلثوم يا كبير أوي ......... ايه الكلام الجميل دا .. ايه الرومانسية دي   بس هي الست قالت يا باوند يا نذل دي في حفلة ايه   :012:   ما سمعتهاش غير هنا   :012:   هههههههههههههههههه  صبح صبح يا معلم

----------


## bo7a

أبو صلاح يا غالي ....... صباحك زي السكر  
واحشني والله يا معلم .. انا بجد نفسي الاسبوع كله يبقي شغل علشان اشوف الناس الحلوة دي  
وربنا يديم المعروف بيننا جميعا .... وجهز الكنكة بقي علي ما اجيلك

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

احلي صباح للحلوين معلش مكنتش معكم بالحفلة اصلي كنت بعزز الصفقات وبرتب الامور لانها تلخبطت اخر ايام صبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

نشوف اخر شارت

----------


## ابوثابت

> قوم يا جدع انت .... كل دا نوم وبعدين مفيش نوم في سراير تاني من النهاردا     أنا بقيت أتفائل بنومك على السور ... واعمل حسابك كل يوم هتنام على السور   لحد ما ينزل 244.00 وبعدين ابقي نام فوق السطح بقي ولا على السرير براحتك   00(والنبي)00 يا معلم تقوم تنام على السور ...  قوم بقي ما تخلينيش ارش مية    صبح صبح يا معلمة واجازة سعيدة عليك ان شاء الله واسبوع زي القشطة

 لا لا لا و
بارك الله فيك اخوي ماشاء الله عليك انا من المتابعين والمعجبين فيك

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح على الناس الحلوة  
الله يبارك فيك يا بوحة ومنتضرين تحقيق الأهداف الثانية 
ومشكور يا خوي محموود على الجارت الجميييل والتفائل الحلو  
بس ما تعتقد إنه في وضع تصحيحي بعد الوصل لنقطة الدعم ومعاودة الصعود لمستويات أعلى وهي 252 و 255

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

والله اخوي اذا فعلا اقفلنا تحت 248.99
راح نشوف 247.45 ان شا الله المهم يوصلها وبعدين بنشخطه لفوق لو حاول يرتد وبنطلع معاه

----------


## dr_mamy2006

صبا ح  الخيرات والارباح شباب  اعتقد انه عوده للصعود مره اخرى

----------


## bo7a

> مساء الفل والياسمين ....... ايه النور دا كله يا زعيم   أنا هقولك وجهة نظري ولك حرية الاختبار بس ان خلص الفول ... أنا مش مسئول   السعر ملتزم تماما بالترند الهابط باللون الأحمر وارتد منه أكتر من 6 مرات ( يعني يحترم )   دلوقتي بيقابل مستويات قوية وأتوقع الإرتداد منها والوصول لنقطة دخولك واردة جدا جدا   أولا فيه مثلث هابط أضلاعه هي الترند الهابط القوي زي ما قلنا والضلع الثاني فايبو 23.6   والذي يمثل نقطة دعم ممتازة ( شوف احترام السعر لها علي الشارت )   كسر أحد الضلعين هيروح في اتجاهه ... بس اذا مشينا مع الترند وشفنا مقومات الهبوط هنتوقع بشكل كبير   وصول السعر لنقطة دخولك .... يعني دلوقتي عندنا الويكلي بايفوت مع مستوي فايبو 38.2 مع مستوي مقاومة   كان دعم سابق قوي جدا وشوف الارتدادت منه عاملة ازاي + حائط الصد ( موفينج 55 )   يعني كل المؤشرات بتقول هبوط باذن الله ... وتصبح نقطة 121.75 هي طوق النجاة   بكسرها هنشوف مستويات 121.00 و 120.50 ان شاء الله   يعني وجهة نظري انك تفضل محافظ على عقد البيع وباذن الله السعر يوصلها   وصبح صبح يا قمر والشارت لعيونك بالمرفقات

   

> إيه كل دا الأبدااااااع ياسعادة البيه .. أيه دا التحليل الجمييييييل ياباشا ...؟؟ أحلى صبح الصبح لكبيرنا وحبيبنا بوحه القمر ..  خلااااص إلك نص العقد لو نزل لنقطة الدخول .. ولو طلع بدك تعزمني على تعزيز بيع المجنون لأشوف شو بدي أعمل مع الين .. وسهراااان الليلة  مع الغوالي لنشوف أيه اللي هيحصل .. تفضلوا لعندي .. عندي قهوة جزائرية على كيفكو .. لتغيرو الكابتشينو بمناسبة أنفجار المجنون . أن شاء الله ..
> تقبّلو أحر تحياتي ..

 صباح الفل والياسمين .... علي عيونك الحلوين يا ملك الغابة   يارب تكون خرجت من الصفقة وصل فعلا والحمد لله لنقطة دخولك   واطلع بقي بنص العقود بدل ما اعمل فضيحة ونسيح قدام الناس   :012:   مبروك يا برنس وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> احلي صباح للحلوين معلش مكنتش معكم بالحفلة اصلي كنت بعزز الصفقات وبرتب الامور لانها تلخبطت اخر ايام صبح صبح

  

> نشوف اخر شارت

 صباح الفل يا حوده ... واسبوع سعيد عليك وعلى الجميع ان شاء الله يا قمر   وتسلم ايدك على الشارت الجميل دا وطمني علي اخبار صفقاتك .. رتبت أمورك كويس يا معلم ؟؟   بالتوفيق يا حبي وصبح صبح ... وجهز اتنين كابتشينو نصطبح بيهم سوا

----------


## bo7a

> لا لا لا و
> بارك الله فيك اخوي ماشاء الله عليك انا من المتابعين والمعجبين فيك

 ايه النور دا كله يا زعيم ...... صباحك سكر واسبوع سعيد عليك ان شاء الله   دا شرف لينا انك تكون متابع معانا ونتشرف اكتر بمشاركاتك معانا يا ابو ثابت يا غالي   وصبح صبح  :Drive1:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

كل تمام يا باشا والحمد لله كنت معزز صفقة 251 يا باشا وسكرتها قبل اغلاق السوق وصارلي زمن فاتح علي الين دولار والحمد لله يعني بتقدر تقول جمعنا 300 نقطة علي الماشي قبل الاغلاق وعقبال الصفقات المفتوحة ان شا الله راح عليك الكابتشينو امبارح لصبح صبح صحب يا باشا :013:

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح على الناس الحلوة  
> الله يبارك فيك يا بوحة ومنتضرين تحقيق الأهداف الثانية 
> ومشكور يا خوي محموود على الجارت الجميييل والتفائل الحلو  
> بس ما تعتقد إنه في وضع تصحيحي بعد الوصل لنقطة الدعم ومعاودة الصعود لمستويات أعلى وهي 252 و 255

 صباح النور يا قمر   وان شاء الله نشوف أهداف عقود القادمة خلال الاسبوع دا   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> والله اخوي اذا فعلا اقفلنا تحت 248.99
> راح نشوف 247.45 ان شا الله المهم يوصلها وبعدين بنشخطه لفوق لو حاول يرتد وبنطلع معاه

    

> كل تمام يا باشا والحمد لله كنت معزز صفقة 251 يا باشا وسكرتها قبل اغلاق السوق وصارلي زمن فاتح علي الين دولار والحمد لله يعني بتقدر تقول جمعنا 300 نقطة علي الماشي قبل الاغلاق وعقبال الصفقات المفتوحة ان شا الله
> راح عليك الكابتشينو امبارح لصبح صبح صحب يا باشا

   طيب الحمد لله يا باشا ..... مليون مبروك وعقبال ما تعمل الاسبوع دا 3000  نقطة

----------


## bo7a

> صبا ح الخيرات والارباح شباب  اعتقد انه عوده للصعود مره اخرى

 صباح الفل يا دكتور واسبوع سعيد عليك ان شاء الله يا غالي

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> طيب الحمد لله يا باشا ..... مليون مبروك وعقبال ما تعمل الاسبوع دا 3000 نقطة

 الله يبارك فيك بس عندي امل 203 مش عارف ليش احساس بعدين بس اجمع 3000 بدنا نعمل عزومة كبتشينو من الفاخر :Thumb:

----------


## Mothawee

> والله اخوي اذا فعلا اقفلنا تحت 248.99
> راح نشوف 247.45 ان شا الله المهم يوصلها وبعدين بنشخطه لفوق لو حاول يرتد وبنطلع معاه

 إنشاء الله لأني معطنه بيع بعد ما وصل التارجت للصفقتين وحده 600 نقطة والثانية 1300 نقظة 
وصفقة البيع الجديدة كانت من 249.14 أتوقع أنه يتذبذب في اليوم الأول من الأسبوع بين نقطين 248.75 و 249.20 بس الشارت يقول فعلاً أنه لازم يوصل 247.60 والمتوقع إرتداده لأعلى لتسجيل إرتفاع جديد

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> صباح الفل يا دكتور واسبوع سعيد عليك ان شاء الله يا غالي

 الشباب اليوم متحمسين فوق العاده اعتقد ننتظر لما السوق يفتح ولكل حدث حديث
منور يا قمر :Icon26:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> الشباب اليوم متحمسين فوق العاده اعتقد ننتظر لما السوق يفتح ولكل حدث حديث
> منور يا قمر

 متحمسييين قوي قوي قوي  ولسه بدنا نحصد منه علي الطالع والنازل خلاص وقع بين ادينا  وهو طالع وهو نازل

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

شارت

----------


## خالد ابن الوليد

ان شاء الله سيتابع المجنون طريق الصعود بعد انتهاء مفعول الفائدة الصينية  تحياتي لك حبيبي بوحة ولجميع الاعضاء

----------


## bo7a

> الله يبارك فيك بس عندي امل 203 مش عارف ليش احساس بعدين بس اجمع 3000 بدنا نعمل عزومة كبتشينو من الفاخر

 ان شاء الله يا معلم وأنا أول المعزومين على الكابتشينو الفاخر   بس هو يعملها بقي الاسبوع دا ويكمل مسيرته الحلوة قبل ما يصعد

----------


## bo7a

> الشباب اليوم متحمسين فوق العاده اعتقد ننتظر لما السوق يفتح ولكل حدث حديث
> منور يا قمر

 الحماس والتفاؤل مطلوب وخصوصا ان عقودنا أكتيف يعني لازم نصبر نفسنا   وانش اء الله مع افتتاح السوق الين راح يهدينا هدية عظيمة واللي فيه الخير يقدمه ربنا

----------


## fxaqaba



----------


## bo7a

> ان شاء الله سيتابع المجنون طريق الصعود بعد انتهاء مفعول الفائدة الصينية  تحياتي لك حبيبي بوحة ولجميع الاعضاء

 صباح الفل يا ابو سليمان يا غالي واسبوع موفق للجميع باذن الله   وان شاء الله متابعين سواء هبوط أو صعود وربنا يوفق الكل يا ورد وفل   صبح صبح يا خالووووود

----------


## bo7a

> 

   يا حبيب قلبي   :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:   وانت كمان جوا قلبي والله ...  ربنا يديم المعروف بين الجميع   والله انا مبسوط جدا من تفاعل الناس الحلوة دي كلها وما شاء الله مجهود ولا اروع من كدا   أجمل شئ العمل الجماعي بالاتفاق وانت يا قمر عطيت نكهة للموضوع ذات مذاق خاص   ربنا يخلينا لبعض ويديم الحب والمودة بيننا .... وان شاء الله كلنا كسبانين ونعيش عيشة فل احنا الكل   وصبح صبح يا حماده

----------


## bo7a

خلونا نتابع الشارت دا

----------


## fxaqaba

> خلونا نتابع الشارت دا

 خللينانحسب كل الاحتمالات

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> خللينانحسب كل الاحتمالات

 ايه الطعامة ديه ايه الحلاوة ديه فعلا الفن طريق يحتاج الي مبدعين :Thumb:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

اتمنى للمعلم والجميع اسبوع حافل بالارباح انشاء الله .  ياملعلمه دحنا بنحاول نتعلم العوووم ولسى باقي كثييير .  ولكن وجهة نظري ان التصحيح بناء على موجاته السابقه لم ينتهي حتى الان هذا ان كان تصحيحا وقد يصعد كمان ثلاثين اربعين نقطه او لمستوى 23 الذي اوضحته انت سابقا او اعلى منه قليلا ومن ثم يواصل الهبوط ليكمل بداية الموجه ايه ثم سيتبعها البي ثم السي اذا كانت الموجه زجزاجا .  وان ارتفع اكثر وكون فلات برضو حيعود انشاء الله .  مبدئيا مستوى 248 انشاء الله حيصل اليه الا اذا كون فلات غير منتظمه وحتبان وقتها .   دنا والله مبحبش الزوج ده يامعلمه لاني لسه فأول الطريق الفوركسي ولكن موضوعك جذب الكثير وانا منهم وتحمسنا كتير للمعارك الحربيه واما حياة تسر الناظرين والا ممات يغيض العدى :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> اتمنى للمعلم والجميع اسبوع حافل بالارباح انشاء الله .  ياملعلمه دحنا بنحاول نتعلم العوووم ولسى باقي كثييير .  ولكن وجهة نظري ان التصحيح بناء على موجاته السابقه لم ينتهي حتى الان هذا ان كان تصحيحا وقد يصعد كمان ثلاثين اربعين نقطه او لمستوى 23 الذي اوضحته انت سابقا او اعلى منه قليلا ومن ثم يواصل الهبوط ليكمل بداية الموجه ايه ثم سيتبعها البي ثم السي اذا كانت الموجه زجزاجا .  وان ارتفع اكثر وكون فلات برضو حيعود انشاء الله .  مبدئيا مستوى 248 انشاء الله حيصل اليه الا اذا كون فلات غير منتظمه وحتبان وقتها .   دنا والله مبحبش الزوج ده يامعلمه لاني لسه فأول الطريق الفوركسي ولكن موضوعك جذب الكثير وانا منهم وتحمسنا كتير للمعارك الحربيه واما حياة تسر الناظرين والا ممات يغيض العدى

  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  ارفع ايدك فوقققققققققق

----------


## bo7a

> خللينانحسب كل الاحتمالات

 تسلم ايدك يا معلم ... ان شاء الله محطات الصعود هتكون زي ما ذكرتها كدا   وأنا شايف ان 249.60  ستصمد باذن الله ويرتد منها .. ان لم يكن فستكون 250.15  الدعم الشرس سابقا   وسناخد شورت من هناك اتعزيز عقودنا باذن الله .. أما اذا قرر الهبوط سريعا قبل الصعود   فستكون محطاته هي المذكورة في الشارت وأعتقد الإغلاق تحت 246.75  هيكون شئ عظيم جدا   وربما نري الأهداف الجنوبية وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> اتمنى للمعلم والجميع اسبوع حافل بالارباح انشاء الله .  ياملعلمه دحنا بنحاول نتعلم العوووم ولسى باقي كثييير .  ولكن وجهة نظري ان التصحيح بناء على موجاته السابقه لم ينتهي حتى الان هذا ان كان تصحيحا وقد يصعد كمان ثلاثين اربعين نقطه او لمستوى 23 الذي اوضحته انت سابقا او اعلى منه قليلا ومن ثم يواصل الهبوط ليكمل بداية الموجه ايه ثم سيتبعها البي ثم السي اذا كانت الموجه زجزاجا .  وان ارتفع اكثر وكون فلات برضو حيعود انشاء الله .  مبدئيا مستوى 248 انشاء الله حيصل اليه الا اذا كون فلات غير منتظمه وحتبان وقتها .   دنا والله مبحبش الزوج ده يامعلمه لاني لسه فأول الطريق الفوركسي ولكن موضوعك جذب الكثير وانا منهم وتحمسنا كتير للمعارك الحربيه واما حياة تسر الناظرين والا ممات يغيض العدى

 الكبير كبير برده يا معلم ...  الله يبارك فيك ويجزيك كل خير   ان شاء الله يكون الهبوط للمستويات اللي توقعناها وأي ارتداد هنكون معاه ان شاء الله   ولكن عندي احساس وتوقع كبير لمستويات 245.00  على أقل تقدير ثم  244.00   وبعدين الانطلاقة القوية ل  260.00  وهنكون متابعين ان شاء الله   وصبح صبح يا زعيم

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

شو رايك

----------


## فوركسي طموح

هااااااااااه انزل ايدي يادبي دنا لي ساعه رافعها ياسعادة وزير دفاعنا الكبيييير  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:  
معلم بوحه اعتقد وقد اكون مخطأ انه لو كسر بداية الموجه الحالية مستوى245 فلن يرده انشاء الله الا 239 تقريبا ولو تم ذلك ستكووون معركه اسطوريه تتناقلها الاجيال يامعلم .

----------


## bo7a

> شو رايك

 هو فيه كلام يتقال بعد الكلام الجميل دا يا معلم محمود  ؟؟  عموما أنا شايف انه في حال طلع السعر في صالحنا بدون عناد أو اختبار الترند المكسور وهبط لتحت   هتكون أخر محطاته  245.50  وعندها وضعت أخر هدف لعقودي قبل الدعم الشرس 2400.00    والبايفوت كمان .. أما اذا ما قدر علي الهبوط دا كله فهنخرج من نقطة كويسة ونروح معاه لونج    وربنا يوفقنا جميعا

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> هااااااااااه انزل ايدي يادبي دنا لي ساعه رافعها ياسعادة وزير دفاعنا الكبيييير  
> معلم بوحه اعتقد وقد اكون مخطأ انه لو كسر بداية الموجه الحالية مستوى245 فلن يرده انشاء الله الا 239 تقريبا ولو تم ذلك ستكووون معركه اسطوريه تتناقلها الاجيال يامعلم .

 تسلم الايد وصاحبها ما شا الله نزلها  :Thumb:

----------


## bo7a

> هااااااااااه انزل ايدي يادبي دنا لي ساعه رافعها ياسعادة وزير دفاعنا الكبيييير  
> معلم بوحه اعتقد وقد اكون مخطأ انه لو كسر بداية الموجه الحالية مستوى245 فلن يرده انشاء الله الا 239 تقريبا ولو تم ذلك ستكووون معركه اسطوريه تتناقلها الاجيال يامعلم .

 يااااااااااارب يا عبده والله دي تبقي ضربة قاضية ... رغم صعوبات الهبوط بس هنشوف مستوي يرضينا   ونخرج منه بعقودنا ومع اي ارتداد ندخل لونج .. بس أنا شايف زي ما قلت لمحمود ان 244.50  ممكنة جدا   مع كسر 246.75  ونشوف العاركة اللي هتكون في المنطقة دي يا صعود يا هبوط ومعاه معاه   239.00  رغم انها بعيدة بس مش مستحيلة وممكنة واتوقع لو ما اترفعت الفايدة على الاسترليني   ممكن نشوف هبوط للمستويات دي ... بس الين يشد حيله شوية كدا .. دا لما بيفوق بيخلي السوق كله يرقص   صبح صبح يا أبو هيف يا كبير أوي   :Icon26:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

تصور

----------


## فوركسي طموح

يامعلمه بما انك مقتنع باليوت كما قلت لي .
فاليك هذا التصور الذي قد يكون من اساسه خطأ . https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...65&postcount=5 
فانا برضو شايف ان مستوى 239 بعيد شويه وقد يكون تاكيد ذلك صعوبه كسر بداية الموجه الحاليه لانه لو كسرها حينها لن تكون الا تصحيح للموجه الثالثه وان تم ذلك فلن تطول الخامسه عن الثالثه ومن ثم سيعود لمستوى 38 من الموجه الكبرى او انها الموجه الخامسه من الخامسه .  
وعاوزين حرس الشرف بتاع الجيش يامعلم يطلق بعض الاعيره الناريه بمناسبة فوز المنتخب السعودي وتأهله لدور الاربعه الاسيوي :012:  :012:  :012:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> يامعلمه بما انك مقتنع باليوت كما قلت لي .
> فاليك هذا التصور الذي قد يكون من اساسه خطأ . https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...65&postcount=5 
> فانا برضو شايف ان مستوى 239 بعيد شويه وقد يكون تاكيد ذلك صعوبه كسر بداية الموجه الحاليه لانه لو كسرها حينها لن تكون الا تصحيح للموجه الثالثه وان تم ذلك فلن تطول الخامسه عن الثالثه ومن ثم سيعود لمستوى 38 من الموجه الكبرى والا انها ستكون الموجه الخامسه للخامسه .

 ربنا يستر من الموجات ولا راح نروح فيضانات

----------


## فوركسي طموح

ههههههههههه يامعلم دبي . 
هوا صحيح ان الموجات اذا كانت قويه ودقيقه وصائبه سيكون مفعولها بقوة القنابل الذريه وماتنسااااشي تسوناااامي  :012:  
وبي رايت باك ياجدعااان

----------


## فوركسي طموح

باااااك يامعلمه مع شوية خربطة اليوتية. 
 لازم نجمع الخطط وكافة الاحتمالات وان كنت انا سانسحب من المعركه الينيه قليلا وساذهب لجبهة الباوند دولار .  
السناريو الاحتمالي الذي برفقه لموجه قطريه نهائيه  وهو قد يكون ضعيفا بناء على التحليل الاساسي وان كسر ضلع الوتد لاعلى فاعتقد اننا سنكون بموجه حافزه فرعية للخامسه الكبرى وقد تستهدف مستويات عليا .

----------


## bo7a

> تصور

 والله يا حوده أنا متخيل نفس الوضع كدا ... ومنتظر اختبار 249.60  اذا فشل في اختراقها   هنشوف هبوط ممتاز .. وعندي تقاطع الموفينجات اعطاني اشاره بيع قوية من أم 250  نقطة   :Yikes3:   ان صدق باذن الله هتابع الفرص بتاعته مع كل حبايبنا وهتكون مفاجئة ممتازة ونعملها باك تست   بالاضافة للي أنا عملته ولو فيه فكرة جديدة أو تطوير يكون ممتاز بس لما نفضي من عقودنا دي   باذن الله ........ عموما اختبار المستويات اللي اخترقها هيكون الفيصل بين الهبوط أو الصعود   والشارت بتاعك ما شاء الله ممتاز ولو كسر فعلا واغلق بشمعة اربع ساعات تحت 246.75   هنشوف مستويات عظيمة بس هو يفضل مطاوع كدا للاخر ان شاء الله   صبح صبح يا معلم

----------


## bo7a

> يامعلمه بما انك مقتنع باليوت كما قلت لي .
> فاليك هذا التصور الذي قد يكون من اساسه خطأ . https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...65&postcount=5 
> فانا برضو شايف ان مستوى 239 بعيد شويه وقد يكون تاكيد ذلك صعوبه كسر بداية الموجه الحاليه لانه لو كسرها حينها لن تكون الا تصحيح للموجه الثالثه وان تم ذلك فلن تطول الخامسه عن الثالثه ومن ثم سيعود لمستوى 38 من الموجه الكبرى او انها الموجه الخامسه من الخامسه .  
> وعاوزين حرس الشرف بتاع الجيش يامعلم يطلق بعض الاعيره الناريه بمناسبة فوز المنتخب السعودي وتأهله لدور الاربعه الاسيوي

  

> باااااك يامعلمه مع شوية خربطة اليوتية. 
> لازم نجمع الخطط وكافة الاحتمالات وان كنت انا سانسحب من المعركه الينيه قليلا وساذهب لجبهة الباوند دولار .  
> السناريو الاحتمالي الذي برفقه لموجه قطريه نهائيه وهو قد يكون ضعيفا بناء على التحليل الاساسي وان كسر ضلع الوتد لاعلى فاعتقد اننا سنكون بموجه حافزه فرعية للخامسه الكبرى وقد تستهدف مستويات عليا .

  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   سقفة كبيرة أوي للمعلم الكبير أوي ... تسلملي ايدك وتفكيرك يا قمر   ان شاء الله يمشي زي ما احنا متوقعين بس لو الخامسة ما تكملش تبقي حاجة عظمة   :012:   تحليل ممتاز يا عبده ما شاء الله عليك ومؤؤشرات الهبوط كتيرة والله بس الخوف من قوة الباوند   عموما اذا كانت فيه حركة كويسة النهاردا فهنشوف خلال الفترة الاسيوية هبوط للندل   وننتظر يوم الثلاثاء تكون الحركة أفضل ويضرب استوبات البوليش بشمعة حلوة كدا زي بتاع يوم الجمعة   اللي يطمن شوية ان الشراء من المستويات دي بيكون صعب وكله منتظر الهبوط المؤكد للشراء مرة تانية   يعني كدا كدا فيه هبوط وزي ما شفنا الاسبوع اللي فات خروج المشترين بارباحهم قبل الاغلاق   وكان السبب في الهبوط دا كله ... ياريت باقي الشباب بقي يخرجوا علشان نشوف كمان 300  نقطة   :012:   ويروح للاهداف ونشتري من تحت ان شاء الله   تسلملي يا قمر ومبروك الفوز وعاوزينها تبقي خضراء   :Thumb:

----------


## forex147

صبح صبح ياعم الحاج
ومبروك للاخضر
وان شاء الله اسبوع اخضر$$$$$$

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح ياعم الحاج
> ومبروك للاخضر
> وان شاء الله اسبوع اخضر$$$$$$

 صباح القشطة يا ريسنا وان شاء الله اسبوع زي الفل على الكل   وصبح صبح

----------


## forex147

انت ذكرتني باغنيه في القناه الاولى المصرية
الارض اللي في الصحراء عاوزينها تبقى خضراء 
بوحه قلبت اليورو ين يمين شمال مو لاقي اترند نازل ولا تصحيح عليه القيمه

----------


## bo7a

> انت ذكرتني باغنيه في القناه الاولى المصرية
> الارض اللي في الصحراء عاوزينها تبقى خضراء 
> بوحه قلبت اليورو ين يمين شمال مو لاقي اترند نازل ولا تصحيح عليه القيمه

 ونقدمها لمصر هدية ..... حاجة جميلة ومعتبره ... هي ايه ؟؟  الصحرا   :Drive1:   يا ريس نفس الحركة اللي حصلت على الندل بتحصل مع اليورو ين ومع الدولار ين بس المطابق لها   اليورو ين أكثر ...  عموما 166.95  مستوي دعم قوي جدا وأنا متوقع يزوره قبل ما يفكر يصعد   لو كسره واغلق تحته بشمعة اربع ساعات يبقي ممكن نشوف مستويات أقل وخصوصا انه اخترق   الموفينج  55  وكسر الترند الصاعد والضلع السفلي للوتد ..... ننتظر برده وصبح صبح

----------


## forex147

تشكر ياريس
 بس انا اكلمك على اليومي حاجه  عجيبه وين ماتحط خط يطلع ترند صاعد وانا مش مرتاح
فرصه واضحه للشراء

----------


## aessam_abed

السلام عليكم جميعا 
الأسعار الان على http://www.xe.com وعلى http://www.forex-markets.com/quotes.htm  250.65

----------


## فوركسي طموح

ايه الروعه دي يامعلمه السعر باينوه فاتح على شوية قااااب على 55. 
انشاء الله ان ذلك يكون دلاله على الارتفاع للتصحيح ومن ثم العوده لتسكير القاب وانشاء الله مواصة الهبوط حتى وان لم يكن الهبوط حادا فانشاء الله الامور تمام يا فندم .

----------


## فوركسي طموح

http://www.xe.com 
الموقع دا مظرووووب مره يجي السعر 55 ثم 70 ثم 20 ثم 412. 
والا ان ظرب النار قوي وهذا مالا اتوقعه

----------


## فوركسي طموح

اوووه معليش اثر فيه عنده فاصله ثالثه . 
على العموم السعر الان 250.353 كماهو موجودفيه

----------


## forex147

الحمد لله
بس لسه في شي مو واضح
الله يسترها معانا

----------


## فوركسي طموح

القاب دلاله كبيره قد تكون رائعه في سناريو القطريه لانه كما اعتقد حتما سيعود يسكره ويظرب الترند التحتي منهيا موجته الثالثه او انه سيغلقه وينلطلق بحافزة . 
دانا يامعلم متحمس اخش المعركه معكم ولكني ساتريث قليلا حتى تتضح صورة الباوند دولار . 
ننتظرو ضوح الصوره اكثر فالباوندين وعندما تتضح سنكون متاهبين ومشمرين عن سواعدنا

----------


## hamadazaki

رايح على فين

----------


## forex147

> القاب دلاله كبيره قد تكون رائعه في سناريو القطريه لانه كما اعتقد حتما سيعود يسكره ويظرب الترند التحتي منهيا موجته الثالثه . 
> دانا يامعلم متحمس اخش المعركه معكم ولكني ساتريث قليلا حتى تتضح صورة الباوند دولار او انه سيغلقه وينلطلق بحافزة . 
> ننتظرو ضوح الصوره اكثر فالباوندين وسنشمر عن سواعدنا .

 في مشوار اليوم بس وين الله العالم
القاب مو شرط تتسكر اليوم 
الله يرزقنا اجمعين

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> في مشوار اليوم بس وين الله العالم
> القاب مو شرط تتسكر اليوم 
> الله يرزقنا اجمعين

 معك حق ولكنه حتما سيعود لتسكيره وانشاء الله لن ينطلق بعيدا .  
كل الاحتمالات مطروحه ياعزيزي . 
وانا اعتقد ان الموجه التصحيحيه لم تنتهي حتى ولو كانت فلاتا غير منتظم سيعود للتصحيح .

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> http://www.xe.com 
> الموقع دا مظرووووب مره يجي السعر 55 ثم 70 ثم 20 ثم 412. 
> والا ان ظرب النار قوي وهذا مالا اتوقعه

 مش مضروب لا حاجة اسعاره حقيقية وانا متابعة وهناك حالة تزبزب كبير
تحياتى
اخر الاخبار بوحه :Icon31:

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح  
شو السالفة المجنون فتح على إرتفاع 100 نقطة على الإقفال شو إلي صاير

----------


## aboali

ان شاء الله  السعر لابد من غلق القاب بعد يوم بعد اسبوع بعد شهر
المهم انه راجع راجع ان شاء الله
ملحوظه كل اسبوع المجنون يفتح على قاب باقى الاسبوع السعر يمشى عكس القاب
يعنى نقول يارب

----------


## m.salah

الجاب هايكون حوالي 100 نقطه ربنا يستر

----------


## forex147

> ان شاء الله السعر لابد من غلق القاب بعد يوم بعد اسبوع بعد شهر
> المهم انه راجع راجع ان شاء الله
> ملحوظه كل اسبوع المجنون يفتح على قاب باقى الاسبوع السعر يمشى عكس القاب
> يعنى نقول يارب

 ان شاء الله متفق معاك وعلى فكره ممكن يروح ابعد بعد تسكيره القاب

----------


## Mothawee

يعني رايكم نعطيه بيع مره أخرى بهدف 150 نقطة  
ولا راح يطير على فوووق

----------


## forex147

عطه بيع وخل الاستوب فوق الهاي اليوم وتريلنغ استوب 50 والله كريم

----------


## medhat 2007

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اسبوع موفق للجميع ان شاء الله
هل يمكن ان نستغل هذا الجاب فى البيع من جديد ؟؟

----------


## فوركسي طموح

اثر فكسول تفتتح قبل الثانيه عشر ليلا . 
على اعموم دنا خشيت المعركه وبعت من 250.10 بنسبة بسيطه وبدون وقف ولا هيدج بالرغم من اني كنت اريد التريث . 
وقد يحاول اختبار الترند المكسور وهدفي بسيط وهو 249.17 . 
وصبح صبح عى سيد المعلمين .

----------


## Mothawee

بندخل بيع بهدف نقطة الإغلاق السابقة بعقد صغير

----------


## forex147

بالنسبة لي بعته من 250.37 والاستوب على الهاي ممكن يكمل فوق يضرب الاستوب ويرجع
يسكر القاب وممكن لا   عقد صوغنن
الله كريم

----------


## bo7a

صباح الفل علي عيون كل الحبايب .... الحاضر منهم والغايب   ان شاء الله فرصة عظيمة اليوم لاغلاق الجاب وهنشوف هبوط ممتاز   وعليه ساقوم بفتح عقد بيع من 250.15  ان شاء الله والهدف 249.15   وخلونا نتابع .... أعتقد أقصي صعود له سيكون  250.50  وستكون مقاومة قوية له   صبح صبح على كل الحبايب

----------


## محمود عاطف

معاك ياريس ومتابعين

----------


## forex147

صبح صبح وان شاء الله خير

----------


## Mothawee

> صباح الفل علي عيون كل الحبايب .... الحاضر منهم والغايب   ان شاء الله فرصة عظيمة اليوم لاغلاق الجاب وهنشوف هبوط ممتاز   وعليه ساقوم بفتح عقد بيع من 250.15 ان شاء الله والهدف 249.15   وخلونا نتابع .... أعتقد أقصي صعود له سيكون 250.50 وستكون مقاومة قوية له    صبح صبح على كل الحبايب

  
أيه رأيك يبوحه أستنه شويه لين ما يرتفع فوق 250.20 وأبيع ولا كييييف

----------


## bo7a

> تشكر ياريس
> بس انا اكلمك على اليومي حاجه عجيبه وين ماتحط خط يطلع ترند صاعد وانا مش مرتاح
> فرصه واضحه للشراء

  

> تشكر 
> ان شاء الله متفق معاك وعلى فكره ممكن يروح ابعد بعد تسكيره القاب

 وأهو جاتلنا فرصة على طبق من ذهب ومش ممكن نفرط فيها   ان شاء الله اذا أغلق الجاب ممكن يروح لأهداف جنوبية بعد التصحيح لمستوي 250.15   زي ما احنا وان شاء الله نستفيد من الجاب دا ... ودا دليل قوي على انه لازم يهبط قبل ما يروح لأهداف بعيدة   كل يوم بتتضح الرؤية وربنا يكملها على خير باذن الله

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم جميعا  الأسعار الان على http://www.xe.com وعلى http://www.forex-markets.com/quotes.htm  250.65

 وعليكم السلام ... اهلا اهلا ايه النور دا كله   تسلم اديك يا زعيم وان شاء الله تبقي فرصة عظيمة واسبوع مربح للجميع باذن الله   وصبح صبح ... أتمني تنورنا دايما بالمشاركات الجميلة دي

----------


## bissan01

للتنويه فقط انه حدث قاب في يوم 24/4/2006  ولم يسكره الا بعد تقريبا ثلاث ايام وهبط السعر اكثر من 300 نقطة تم صحح (تم تعبئة القاب ) 
الله يستر ما تتكرر هذه الحادثة 
وكان القاب على جميع ازواج الين 
للتاكيد يرجى مراجعة التشارت  في التاريخ المحدد

----------


## forex147

> وأهو جاتلنا فرصة على طبق من ذهب ومش ممكن نفرط فيها   ان شاء الله اذا أغلق الجاب ممكن يروح لأهداف جنوبية بعد التصحيح لمستوي 250.15   زي ما احنا وان شاء الله نستفيد من الجاب دا ... ودا دليل قوي على انه لازم يهبط قبل ما يروح لأهداف بعيدة    كل يوم بتتضح الرؤية وربنا يكملها على خير باذن الله

 قر بقى  :012: 
الله كريم

----------


## Mothawee

بص وشوف المجنون بيعمل ايه تم تفعيل صفقة البيع من 250.20

----------


## aessam_abed

لو سمحتم يا شباب ممكن حد يقولى سعر الهاى (الباى) وصل كام على اف اكس سى ام واضح ان البرنامج عندى مش مظبوط ومقدرش يستحمل الجاب اللى حصل ومخرف 
عندى مدى 151.15

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

اسبوع سعيد علي الكل ياناس يافل

----------


## forex147

> اسبوع سعيد علي الكل ياناس يافل

 الله يسعد ايامك
اتمنى تتسكر القابات الحين ابي اروح  :Yawn:  :Yawn:

----------


## dodo_online

ان شاء الله على خير 
وجمعينا من الرابحين

----------


## forex147

طن طن طن
الرجاء من الساده المسافرين على خطوط بوحه للطيران ربط الاحزمه والاستعداد للهبوط 
الله يستر الكابتن بوحه

----------


## aessam_abed

لو سمحتم يا شباب ممكن حد يقولى سعر الهاى (الباى) وصل كام على اف اكس سى ام واضح ان البرنامج عندى مش مظبوط ومقدرش يستحمل الجاب اللى حصل ومخرف 
عندى  151.15

----------


## forex147

> لو سمحتم يا شباب ممكن حد يقولى سعر الهاى (الباى) وصل كام على اف اكس سى ام واضح ان البرنامج عندى مش مظبوط ومقدرش يستحمل الجاب اللى حصل ومخرف 
> عندى 151.15

 ودي اساعدك اخو بس اسمحلي مااعرف ممكن الشباب يفيدونك اكثر وبالتوفيق

----------


## محمود عاطف

تمنياتنا للمسافرين بالهبوط الامن علي مدرج 249.15

----------


## forex147

الله كريم راح اروح انام وان شاء الله خير وانشوف الترلينغ ستوب يوقف فين

----------


## aboali

> ان شاء الله السعر لابد من غلق القاب بعد يوم بعد اسبوع بعد شهر
> المهم انه راجع راجع ان شاء الله
> ملحوظه كل اسبوع المجنون يفتح على قاب باقى الاسبوع السعر يمشى عكس القاب
> يعنى نقول يارب

   الحمدلله كما توقعنا ان المجنون ابن المجنون  راح يغلق القاب لاكنه طلع جدع واغلق الجاب بعد 3 ساعات فقط

----------


## aboali

> تمنياتنا للمسافرين بالهبوط الامن علي مدرج 249.15

  
الحمد لله تم الهبوط بسلام امن
تحياتنا لكل من ركب معنا

----------


## dodo_online

الحمد لله وألف مبروك للجميع 
خلكم سهرانين ويا المجنون .. انا حروح انام عندي جامعه كمان اشوية
ربنا يوفقكم 
من القلب للقلب

----------


## bo7a

> ايه الروعه دي يامعلمه السعر باينوه فاتح على شوية قااااب على 55. 
> انشاء الله ان ذلك يكون دلاله على الارتفاع للتصحيح ومن ثم العوده لتسكير القاب وانشاء الله مواصة الهبوط حتى وان لم يكن الهبوط حادا فانشاء الله الامور تمام يا فندم .

  

> القاب دلاله كبيره قد تكون رائعه في سناريو القطريه لانه كما اعتقد حتما سيعود يسكره ويظرب الترند التحتي منهيا موجته الثالثه او انه سيغلقه وينلطلق بحافزة . 
> دانا يامعلم متحمس اخش المعركه معكم ولكني ساتريث قليلا حتى تتضح صورة الباوند دولار . 
> ننتظرو ضوح الصوره اكثر فالباوندين وعندما تتضح سنكون متاهبين ومشمرين عن سواعدنا
> .

  

> اثر فكسول تفتتح قبل الثانيه عشر ليلا . 
> على اعموم دنا خشيت المعركه وبعت من 250.10 بنسبة بسيطه وبدون وقف ولا هيدج بالرغم من اني كنت اريد التريث . 
> وقد يحاول اختبار الترند المكسور وهدفي بسيط وهو 249.17 . 
> وصبح صبح عى سيد المعلمين . 
> .

 مليون مبروك عليك يا عبوووود   صبح صبح يا قمر والحمد لله اقتنصنا الفرصة وحققنا هدفها وكانت في الحقيقة ما تتعوضش   ننتظر اختراق 248.60  والاغلاق تحتها ان شاء الله ثم الي اهداف جنوبية غربية وشرقية   وهيبقي اسبوع كله افراح ان شاء الله وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> رايح على فين

 صباحك سكر يا راجل يا سكر   ايه النور دا كله ... وان كانت دي اهدافك يا باشا اتمني انه يصعد يروح يحققها قبل هدفنا   :Icon26:   وصبح صبح يا زعيم ونتمني نشوف مشاركاتك دايما معانا

----------


## bo7a

> مش مضروب لا حاجة اسعاره حقيقية وانا متابعة وهناك حالة تزبزب كبير
> تحياتى
> اخر الاخبار بوحه

 صباح العسل يا دكترة مبروك عليك وعلى كل الحبايب وان شاء الله سيكمل مسيرة الهبوط لتحقيق باقي الاهداف   وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## CJA

مبروك للهدف فضلا بوحة رايك اي فى الباوند/ين الان و ما هى احسن نقاط للدخول

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح  
> شو السالفة المجنون فتح على إرتفاع 100 نقطة على الإقفال شو إلي صاير

  

> يعني رايكم نعطيه بيع مره أخرى بهدف 150 نقطة  
> ولا راح يطير على فوووق

  

> أيه رأيك يبوحه أستنه شويه لين ما يرتفع فوق 250.20 وأبيع ولا كييييف

   

> بص وشوف المجنون بيعمل ايه تم تفعيل صفقة البيع من 250.20

   الف مبروك عليك يا برنس وان شاء الله مزيد من المكاسب والارباح   صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> ان شاء الله السعر لابد من غلق القاب بعد يوم بعد اسبوع بعد شهر
> المهم انه راجع راجع ان شاء الله
> ملحوظه كل اسبوع المجنون يفتح على قاب باقى الاسبوع السعر يمشى عكس القاب
> يعنى نقول يارب

  

> الحمدلله كما توقعنا ان المجنون ابن المجنون راح يغلق القاب لاكنه طلع جدع واغلق الجاب بعد 3 ساعات فقط

  

> الحمد لله تم الهبوط بسلام امن
> تحياتنا لكل من ركب معنا

 ايه النور دا كله ....... صباح الفل يا سيد الكل   مليون مبروك عليك مرة تانية وان شاء الله علي باقي الاهداف علشان العزومة   :012:   وما تعملش فيها ناسي ...  :012:   صبح صبح ومبروك للجميع وان شاء الله اللي ما لحقناش يلحقنا تاني باذن الله

----------


## bo7a

> الجاب هايكون حوالي 100 نقطه ربنا يستر

   حبيب قلبي ابو صلاح الغالي   مبروك عليك يا باشا وجهز البرطمان علشان انا خلاص تعبت وعاوز اريح اعصابي  :013:

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اسبوع موفق للجميع ان شاء الله
> هل يمكن ان نستغل هذا الجاب فى البيع من جديد ؟؟

 صباح القشطة يا مدحت باشا واسبوع موفق على الجميع باذن الله   اتمني تكون دخلت من الافتتاح يا قمر وهقولك برده مبروك عليك   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> معاك ياريس ومتابعين

    

> تمنياتنا للمسافرين بالهبوط الامن علي مدرج 249.15

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  جامدة يا استاذ محمود ..... صباح الفل يا زعيم   الحمد لله القوات اتعاملت مع العدو بكل انواع اللطف وكرم الضيافة   :Drive1:   وان شاء الله القوات هتتنقل على حدود 248.60  بعد اختراقها وكسرها حتي نتمكن من طردهم   خارج حدود 246.75  ثم 244.50   ان شاء الله   وصبح صبح على سيادة المستشار

----------


## medhat 2007

مبروك للجميع 
ايوة دخلت و الحمد لله رب العالمين 
و نتمنى نعرف ايه نظرتك فى الفترة دى ؟

----------


## bo7a

> للتنويه فقط انه حدث قاب في يوم 24/4/2006 ولم يسكره الا بعد تقريبا ثلاث ايام وهبط السعر اكثر من 300 نقطة تم صحح (تم تعبئة القاب ) 
> الله يستر ما تتكرر هذه الحادثة 
> وكان القاب على جميع ازواج الين 
> للتاكيد يرجى مراجعة التشارت في التاريخ المحدد

 تسلم يا زعيم على التنويه والف الف شكر ليك يا قمر على المتابعة الممتازة   والحمد لله ربنا سترها وما تكررتش علشان خاطر عيون حبايبنا وعلشان نقول مبروك للكل   صبح صبح وأتمني تتابعنا ونشوف مشاركاتك الجميلة دي دايما

----------


## bo7a

> لو سمحتم يا شباب ممكن حد يقولى سعر الهاى (الباى) وصل كام على اف اكس سى ام واضح ان البرنامج عندى مش مظبوط ومقدرش يستحمل الجاب اللى حصل ومخرف 
> عندى مدى 151.15

 صباح النور يا باشا ... وانا اسف جدا والله لاني ما بستخدمش البرنامج دا   ولو حد من الاخوة الافاضل بيستخدمه ان شاء الله يفيدك وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> اسبوع سعيد علي الكل ياناس يافل

 صباح الورد الابيض والاحمر وكل الورد بالوان الطيف   اسبوع سعيد عليك يا قمر وان شاء الله دايما كسبان وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> الحمد لله وألف مبروك للجميع 
> خلكم سهرانين ويا المجنون .. انا حروح انام عندي جامعه كمان اشوية
> ربنا يوفقكم 
> من القلب للقلب

 الف مبروووووووك عليك يا باشا واحنا سهرانين ... روح انت وربنا يوفقك   ولو فيه اي جديد هبعتلك الواد اسماعيل يصحيك يا معلم   :Yawn:   صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> طن طن طن
> الرجاء من الساده المسافرين على خطوط بوحه للطيران ربط الاحزمه والاستعداد للهبوط 
> الله يستر الكابتن بوحه

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  الحمد لله على سلامة الجميع ونتمني لكم قضاء وقت ممتع في بلدكم الثاني اليابان   :012:   صبح صبح يا معلم وربنا يسترها ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

بفضل الله تحقق هدف العقد الاول ( شورت من 250.15  والهدف  249.15  )   + 100  نقطة ( لعيون كل الحبايب )  + 970  أرباح مرحلة   _____________  +  1070  الإجمــــــالي   ألف حمد وشكر ليك يا رب ... ويارب دايما مزيد من الارباح وبالتوفيق للجميع   ومبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## bo7a

> مبروك للجميع 
> ايوة دخلت و الحمد لله رب العالمين 
> و نتمنى نعرف ايه نظرتك فى الفترة دى ؟

  

> مبروك للهدف فضلا بوحة رايك اي فى الباوند/ين الان و ما هى احسن نقاط للدخول

 مبرووووووك للجميع وألف حمد وشكر لك يا رب   وأنا شايف من وجهة نظري المتواضعة جدا جدا جدا   انه بكسره مستوي  248.60  والذي يتوافق مع كسر الترند الصاعد   هنشوف بعدها المستويات الموضحة في الشارت باللون الأخضر   ربنا يسهل وما يصعدش السعر لأن كما توقعنا الاسبوع الماضي انه يصعد يختبر الدعوم اللي كسرها   وبعد صعوده بالجاب الكبير دا فمن الممكن جدا ودا اللي بتوقعه انه يكمل هبوط دون الصعود للتصحيح مرة تانية   واذا صعد فسيرتد من 249.60  مرة تانية الي الاهداف البعيدة   وايضا اصبحت منطقة 249.05  مقاومة للسعر ودعم لنا   اذا تم السيناريو دا باذن الله الكل معزوم ان شاء الله عند ابو علي ومحدش ياكل لمدة اسبوع   علشان نفترس الغدا   :012:  وصبح صبح على الجميع وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

صباح الفل ومتــــــــــــــــابعة   اللي دخل شورت معايا من 250.00  ( تحقق الهدف الاول عند 249.00  والهدف الثاني محقق الي الان 130  نقطة )   سنقوم باغلاق العقد الثاني عند هذه النقطة بربح  130  نقطة والابقاء على باقي العقود   وننتظر اختبار المقاومة عند 249.60  ونبيع من هناك تاني ان شاء الله   ألف مبروك للجميع وان شاء الله بانتظار باقي الاهداف   + 130  نقطة   + 1070  أرباح مرحلة   ___________________  + 1200  نقطة الإجمــــــالي   مليون مبروك على الجميع وصبح صبح

----------


## aboali

وهو الان فى فى ايه المجنون اتجنن

----------


## bo7a

> وهو الان فى فى ايه المجنون اتجنن

 احنا دلوقتي منتظرين كسر 248.60  والاغلاق تحتها   علشان كدا شفت لما السعر لمسها ايه اللي حصل ودا دليل ممتاز على قوتها   وعلشان كدا كسرها هيكون دافع قوي للهبوط ان شاء الله

----------


## bissan01

> تسلم يا زعيم على التنويه والف الف شكر ليك يا قمر على المتابعة الممتازة   والحمد لله ربنا سترها وما تكررتش علشان خاطر عيون حبايبنا وعلشان نقول مبروك للكل   صبح صبح وأتمني تتابعنا ونشوف مشاركاتك الجميلة دي دايما

 
ربنا يوفق الجميع وعلى بركة الله 
والحمد لله على كل شيء 
والف مبروك 
للجميع

----------


## aboali

> صباح الفل ومتــــــــــــــــابعة   اللي دخل شورت معايا من 250.00 ( تحقق الهدف الاول عند 249.00 والهدف الثاني محقق الي الان 130 نقطة )   سنقوم باغلاق العقد الثاني عند هذه النقطة بربح 130 نقطة والابقاء على باقي العقود   وننتظر اختبار المقاومة عند 249.60 ونبيع من هناك تاني ان شاء الله   ألف مبروك للجميع وان شاء الله بانتظار باقي الاهداف   + 130 نقطة   + 1070 أرباح مرحلة   ___________________  + 1200 نقطة الإجمــــــالي   مليون مبروك على الجميع وصبح صبح

   مبروووووووووووك

----------


## bo7a

الله يبارك فيكم ومبروك علي الجميع ومزيد من الارباح بفضل الله

----------


## bo7a

باذن الله سأقوم بوضع أمر بيع عند 249.15  والهدف 248.15   السعر هبط ولامس الدعم عند  248.60  ولم يستطع اختراقه وارتد أكثر من 50  نقطة لأعلي   من المتوقع اختبار البايفوت ويكلي ثم البايفوت دايلي والهبوط لكسر الترند الصاعد على الساعة باذن الله   وعاوز رأي الناس الحلوة اللي معانا ...... وربنا يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## aboali

خد بالك يا صاحبى الباوند دولار لازال
 قوووووووووى

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

صبح صبح

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح على الناس الحلوة  
الحمد لله تم إغلاق الصفقتين على نقطة 248.75 
الأولى 145 نقطة
والثانية 30 نقطة
إجمالي 175 نقطة والحمد لله 
وألف مبروك على الجمييييييع

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> صبح صبح على الناس الحلوة  
> الحمد لله تم إغلاق الصفقتين على نقطة 248.75 
> الأولى 145 نقطة
> والثانية 30 نقطة
> إجمالي 175 نقطة والحمد لله 
> وألف مبروك على الجمييييييع

  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   :013: وين الخمسين نقطة تعوتي  مبروك يا عسل ومن زايد لازود ان شا الله

----------


## Mothawee

فالك طيب يا عسل بس خمسييين  
أنا متفائل بهذا الأسبوع وفي خاطري أحقق 1000 نقطة 
وين توصياتك اليوم أنا منتظر

----------


## أسد

ألف مبرووووووووك لكل اللي دخلو ع أبن المجانين . ولبوحه بيك سبشل ... :Clap:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

والله يا بوحا باشا علي الي بصير بالسوق في الوقت الحالي راح نشوف مستويات دنيا جديد للندل

----------


## Mothawee

الله يسمع منك يا محمود عقبال ما نشوفة 236

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

صباح الفل علي الكل 
المؤشرات تقول ابتعدو عن المجنون..... الساعات..... القادمه
ثمه تذبذب قادم

----------


## Mothawee

لاكن أتوقع التذبذب كبير ويصلح أن للمضاربه بأرباح 10 نقاط لكل صفقة

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

عن نفسي بخاف جدا من التذبذب مع ابن المجانين ده
ده مدمن ضرب ستوبات ومش متربي خالص

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

خلينا نشوف

----------


## Mothawee

ما عليك لا أدخل بدون ستوب حركته خلال الساعة القادمة بتكون تذبذب وبعدين خذ وضعية التأهب للبيع من نقطة عالية  
أنا إلى الآن 35 نقطة من المضاربات في خلال ساعه بس الموضوع خطير لو استوت حركه غير عن المتوقع 
الحمد لله إلى اليوم لم أدخل في أي مضاربه خسرانه لأني أقتنع ب 5 إلى عشر نقاط في كل مضاربة فقط كل نقطة ب 10$ الحمد لله مبلغ ممتاز جداً

----------


## bo7a

> خد بالك يا صاحبى الباوند دولار لازال
> قوووووووووى

 ربك ستار وان شاء الله نازل نازل

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

طيب يا عم حلو انا مهما كان السوق بحط في بالي علي الاقل يوميا اطلع 50 نقطة ربح طبعا مجموع الخسارة والربح الصافي هو 50 نقطة

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> ما عليك لا أدخل بدون ستوب حركته خلال الساعة القادمة بتكون تذبذب وبعدين خذ وضعية التأهب للبيع من نقطة عالية  
> أنا إلى الآن 35 نقطة من المضاربات في خلال ساعه بس الموضوع خطير لو استوت حركه غير عن المتوقع 
> الحمد لله إلى اليوم لم أدخل في أي مضاربه خسرانه لأني أقتنع ب 5 إلى عشر نقاط في كل مضاربة فقط كل نقطة ب 10$ الحمد لله مبلغ ممتاز جداً

 الف مبـــــــــــــــــــــــــروك وعقبال كل صفقه

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح

  

> والله يا بوحا باشا علي الي بصير بالسوق في الوقت الحالي راح نشوف مستويات دنيا جديد للندل

  

> طيب يا عم حلو انا مهما كان السوق بحط في بالي علي الاقل يوميا اطلع 50 نقطة ربح طبعا مجموع الخسارة والربح الصافي هو 50 نقطة

  

> خلينا نشوف

 تسلم اديك الحلوين يا معلم محمود   وان شاء الله خير يا برنس ونشوف مستويات ممتازة اليوم   مبرووووووووك يا معلم وصبح صبح

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> طيب يا عم حلو انا مهما كان السوق بحط في بالي علي الاقل يوميا اطلع 50 نقطة ربح طبعا مجموع الخسارة والربح الصافي هو 50 نقطة

 الله الموفق
ولكن المجنون اخطر ما فيه الثبات وهذا لارتفاع نقاط الاسبريد 
اقصد انه عند الاختناق يتذبذب مثلا في عشرين بيب والاسبريد من 7-10 
اعتقد انها مخاطره عاليه نسبيا  بمقارنتها بالربح 
لذلك ابتعد عنه في هذه الاوقات
والله الموفق

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح على الناس الحلوة  
> الحمد لله تم إغلاق الصفقتين على نقطة 248.75 
> الأولى 145 نقطة
> والثانية 30 نقطة
> إجمالي 175 نقطة والحمد لله 
> وألف مبروك على الجمييييييع

  

> لاكن أتوقع التذبذب كبير ويصلح أن للمضاربه بأرباح 10 نقاط لكل صفقة

  

> ما عليك لا أدخل بدون ستوب حركته خلال الساعة القادمة بتكون تذبذب وبعدين خذ وضعية التأهب للبيع من نقطة عالية  
> أنا إلى الآن 35 نقطة من المضاربات في خلال ساعه بس الموضوع خطير لو استوت حركه غير عن المتوقع 
> الحمد لله إلى اليوم لم أدخل في أي مضاربه خسرانه لأني أقتنع ب 5 إلى عشر نقاط في كل مضاربة فقط كل نقطة ب 10$ الحمد لله مبلغ ممتاز جداً

 صباح الفل يا برنس   مليووووووون مبروك لك يا قمر والله تستاهل كل خير   وان شاء الله تعمل  1000  نقطة وأكتر الاسبوع دا وخليك ما تستعجلش على التذبذب   وان شاء الله ربنا كريم وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الفل علي الكل 
> المؤشرات تقول ابتعدو عن المجنون..... الساعات..... القادمه
> ثمه تذبذب قادم

 صباح الفل يا زعيم   فعلا فيه تذبذب وكان في الحسبان بعد فشله في اختراق الدعم عند 248.60  وفشله في كسر الترند   والسعر اصبح يتذبذب بين الترند والويكلي بايفوت ومنتظرين كسر أحد الأضلاع   اذا كسر البايفوت ويكلي هيروح للبايفوت دايلي عند  249.60  وأتوقع الارتداد من هناك   أما في حالة كسر الترند هيتوافق مع الدعم الشرس 248.60  ومنها الي اهداف بعيدة ان شاء الله   صبح صبح يا برنس وربنا يوفق الجميع ومبروك عليك ياقمر

----------


## Mothawee

الله يبارك فيك  
المهم تقتنع بال 50$ وال100$ في كل صفقة وما تطمع طبعاً يعتمد على حسابك أنا حسابي مصغر ولاكن كبير يعني أقد أفتح صفقات من 10,000 وحده إلى 5,000,000 وحده كل يوم أدخل فقط ب 10% من رأس المال وتكون هناك صفقتين بهدف 100 نقطه لكل وحدة والمجنون أدخل فيه ب50 الف وحده فقط لكمية المخاطرة الكبيرة التي نواجهها معاه.
الفوركس يحتاج قلب قوي صبر والقناعة بالقليل وعدم الدخول بأكثر من 10% من رأس المال لعدم الإفلاس المبكر. 
وإنشاء الله ربح جميييل للكل هذا الأسبوع وقوي قلبك مع ماوتن ديو

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> ايه الروعه دي يامعلمه السعر باينوه فاتح على شوية قااااب على 55. 
> انشاء الله ان ذلك يكون دلاله على الارتفاع للتصحيح ومن ثم العوده لتسكير القاب وانشاء الله مواصة الهبوط حتى وان لم يكن الهبوط حادا فانشاء الله الامور تمام يا فندم .

 مبرووووك يامعلمه والله العظيم كنت متفائل بالهبوط أولي لييييه حأولك  :012:  
أولا ان مرئياتك ياسيد المعلمين كانت بالاتجاه نحو الجنوب . 
تانياً لان البيه اليوت قد يكون اعطى اشاره انه لايمكن ان ينتهي التصحيح بناء على الموجه الاخيره . 
ولذلك كان الاحتمال الاكبر ان الفجوه لم تكن استمراريه وسيعود لاغلاقها قريبا . 
مع اني كنت انوي التريث ولكن كانت الصورة شبه رائعه ولم اضع وقف ولاهيدج قبل عق\ صفقه ولأول مرة  :Regular Smile:      

> على اعموم دنا خشيت المعركه وبعت من 250.10 بنسبة بسيطه وبدون وقف ولا هيدج بالرغم من اني كنت اريد التريث . 
> وقد يحاول اختبار الترند المكسور وهدفي بسيط وهو 249.17 . 
> وصبح صبح عى سيد المعلمين .

   
ودووووووووب الحمد لله حقق الهدف البسيط . 
الف مبروك لكل الدببه  :012:  :012:  (البائعين) .  
معلمه دا سيناريو القطريه السابق سأراقبه عن كثب وان بانت معالمه أو اعطى اشارات تأكيد دوووب سأتيك بمشرووع خطة حرب جهنميه تأكدها لنا او تنفيها بحكم معرفتك الكبيرة للوضع .   
وياسلااام على الين وحلاوته .... فعين العُشااااااق ..... وصبح صبح على العشاااااق.

----------


## bo7a

> ألف مبرووووووووك لكل اللي دخلو ع أبن المجانين .  ولبوحه بيك سبشل ...

 صباح الفل يا ملك الغابة   :013:   الله يبارك فيك ومليون مبروك عليك يا قمر ...  وفين يا عم الهدية بتاعتي ولا انت نسيتني  :012:   صبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## Mothawee

> صباح الفل يا برنس   مليووووووون مبروك لك يا قمر والله تستاهل كل خير   وان شاء الله تعمل 1000 نقطة وأكتر الاسبوع دا وخليك ما تستعجلش على التذبذب    وان شاء الله ربنا كريم وصبح صبح

 صبح صبح يا عم  
الصراحه الإسبوع ده داخل بكل حماس وتفاءل مع أود 700$ من المجنون في أول ساعات من إفتتاح السوق هذا الشئ يعطي دفعه معنويه ممتازه وعقبال الجميييع.

----------


## bo7a

> مبرووووك يامعلمه والله العظيم كنت متفائل بالهبوط أولي لييييه حأولك  
> أولا ان مرئياتك ياسيد المعلمين كانت بالاتجاه نحو الجنوب . 
> تانياً لان البيه اليوت قد يكون اعطى اشاره انه لايمكن ان ينتهي التصحيح بناء على الموجه الاخيره . 
> ولذلك كان الاحتمال الاكبر ان الفجوه لم تكن استمراريه وسيعود لاغلاقها قريبا . 
> مع اني كنت انوي التريث ولكن كانت الصورة شبه رائعه ولم اضع وقف ولاهيدج قبل عق\ صفقه ولأول مرة        
> ودووووووووب الحمد لله حقق الهدف البسيط . 
> الف مبروك لكل الدببه  (البائعين) .  
> معلمه دا سيناريو القطريه السابق سأراقبه عن كثب وان بانت معالمه أو اعطى اشارات تأكيد دوووب سأتيك بمشرووع خطة حرب جهنميه تأكدها لنا او تنفيها بحكم معرفتك الكبيرة للوضع .   
> وياسلااام على الين وحلاوته .... فعين العُشااااااق ..... وصبح صبح على العشاااااق.

 يا صباح الجمال ....... صباح الدلال ...... صباح الفل ....... صباح العسل   وصباح الشحرورة كمان يا معلم   مليون مبروك عليك يا عبوووووووود وان شاء الله الي مزيد من الأهداف   ونشوف مستويات عظيمة هذا الاسبوع ان شاء الله   ومنتظرين ابداعاتك يا قمر وخطتك العسكرية اللي بنمشي عليها في الحرب ضد الانجليز   وان شاء الله تكون الموجة التصحيحية أكبر من كدا بكتير وزي ما رسمتها في الشارت الجميل بتاعك   تحياتي يا قمر ومشاركاتك بلا ادني شك تحمل اضافات رائعة وتسلملي عيونك يا غالي   صبح صبح ومبروك للأخضر تاني  :012:

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> صباح الفل يا زعيم   فعلا فيه تذبذب وكان في الحسبان بعد فشله في اختراق الدعم عند 248.60  وفشله في كسر الترند   والسعر اصبح يتذبذب بين الترند والويكلي بايفوت ومنتظرين كسر أحد الأضلاع   اذا كسر البايفوت ويكلي هيروح للبايفوت دايلي عند  249.60  وأتوقع الارتداد من هناك   أما في حالة كسر الترند هيتوافق مع الدعم الشرس 248.60  ومنها الي اهداف بعيدة ان شاء الله   صبح صبح يا برنس وربنا يوفق الجميع ومبروك عليك ياقمر

 يا راجل يا عسل 
ربنا يدينا و يديلك زي البنت الاموره اللي في الصوره
البنت فعلا هي سبب انجذابي لمشاركاتك قبل فتح هذا الموضوع

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح يا عم  
> الصراحه الإسبوع ده داخل بكل حماس وتفاءل مع أود 700$ من المجنون في أول ساعات من إفتتاح السوق هذا الشئ يعطي دفعه معنويه ممتازه وعقبال الجميييع.

 الف مبروك عليك يا عسل   وبسم الله ما شاء الله ربنا يزيدك كمان وكمان   وعقبال باقي الاهداف وبالتوفيق لك وللجميع هنا ان شاء الله

----------


## خالد ابن الوليد

اولا تحياتي لحبيبي بوحة والاعضاء كلها   واضح يا بوحة ان الفائدة الصينية لسة عملة شغل في السوق وهذا نلمسه من قوة زوج الباوند الدولار حيث ان انخفاض الدولار امام الين وبعض العملات الاخرى يعطي قوة لزوج الباوند دولار  اما بالنسبة للمجنون فلا زال اتجاهه العام صاعدا وبعد عمليات جني الارباح التي حصلت عند الافتتاح والتي سبب بحدوث قاب كبير ... كان فرصة لمن لم يستغل موضوع الفائدة الصينية باستغلالها مرة اخرى ما سبب الهبوط نحو نقطة 248.50   لا زال الهبوط او التصحيح ماشي واتوقع ملامسة 248.50 مرة اخرى واحتمال كسرها كبير والوصول الى 247.60 والارتداد منها لاكمال طريق الصعود نحو 252.00 ... هذا هو رأي حكيم قلبي الاستاذ حكيم سلماني وانا مقتنع به كثيرا  نحن على انتظار بيانات سوق العقارات الامريكي هذا الاسبوع بحال كانت ايجابية للدولار فان هذا سينعكس ايجابا ايضا على الين صديق الدولار وقد نشهد حينها تصحيح قوي للين... قد تكون بوادر لانعكاس اتجاهه اما بحال اتت البيانات سلبية فالحديث عن 260.00 ليس مبالغة ابدا...   وكما كتبت في موضوعي فالين سيكون مايسترو الحركة هذا الاسبوع وهذا واضح حتى الآن  تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## bo7a

> يا راجل يا عسل 
> ربنا يدينا و يديلك زي البنت الاموره اللي في الصوره
> البنت فعلا هي سبب انجذابي لمشاركاتك قبل فتح هذا الموضوع

 ماشي يا عمنا .... بس اوعي عينك تروح عليها لأنها مخطوبة   :012:   محجوزة خلاص وشوف غيرها بقي   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> اولا تحياتي لحبيبي بوحة والاعضاء كلها   واضح يا بوحة ان الفائدة الصينية لسة عملة شغل في السوق وهذا نلمسه من قوة زوج الباوند الدولار حيث ان انخفاض الدولار امام الين وبعض العملات الاخرى يعطي قوة لزوج الباوند دولار  اما بالنسبة للمجنون فلا زال اتجاهه العام صاعدا وبعد عمليات جني الارباح التي حصلت عند الافتتاح والتي سبب بحدوث قاب كبير ... كان فرصة لمن لم يستغل موضوع الفائدة الصينية باستغلالها مرة اخرى ما سبب الهبوط نحو نقطة 248.50   لا زال الهبوط او التصحيح ماشي واتوقع ملامسة 248.50 مرة اخرى واحتمال كسرها كبير والوصول الى 247.60 والارتداد منها لاكمال طريق الصعود نحو 252.00 ... هذا هو رأي حكيم قلبي الاستاذ حكيم سلماني وانا مقتنع به كثيرا  نحن على انتظار بيانات سوق العقارات الامريكي هذا الاسبوع بحال كانت ايجابية للدولار فان هذا سينعكس ايجابا ايضا على الين صديق الدولار وقد نشهد حينها تصحيح قوي للين... قد تكون بوادر لانعكاس اتجاهه اما بحال اتت البيانات سلبية فالحديث عن 260.00 ليس مبالغة ابدا...   وكما كتبت في موضوعي فالين سيكون مايسترو الحركة هذا الاسبوع وهذا واضح حتى الآن  تحياتي وتقديري

 ايه النور دا كله يا ابو سليمان ... وايه التحليل الرائع دا يا زعيم   صباح القشطة علي عيونك يا عسل وتسلم علي التحليل المتميز دا  فعلا عنق الزجاجة هي 248.60  اذا كسرها هنشوف مستويات معقولة وبانتظار اخبار الدولار يا قمر   ونشوف اهداف ممتاة ان شاء الله تبسط كل حبايبنا ... وفي حال صعد على اثر خبر الدولار اذا جاء سلبي   هندخل معاه لونج ان شاء الله من مستوي كويس .. اللي انا اقصده ان المستويات الحالية   فيها مغامرة بعض الشئ في الشراء وكتير عاملين حسابهم يشتروا عند الارتداد من الترند   وربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير ومرة تانية تسلملي انت وحبيبنا حكيم على التحليل الرائع دا   وصبح صبح يا خالووووود

----------


## فوركسي طموح

اووووووووه ابو سليمان اذا تحدثت ومعك الاستاذ حكيم فكل ماتقولانه بالنسبه لي نبراسا احاول الاقتباس منه . 
دمتم لنا ولاترحرمونا من طلاتكم في معركة المعلم بوحه .

----------


## Mothawee

> اولا تحياتي لحبيبي بوحة والاعضاء كلها   واضح يا بوحة ان الفائدة الصينية لسة عملة شغل في السوق وهذا نلمسه من قوة زوج الباوند الدولار حيث ان انخفاض الدولار امام الين وبعض العملات الاخرى يعطي قوة لزوج الباوند دولار  اما بالنسبة للمجنون فلا زال اتجاهه العام صاعدا وبعد عمليات جني الارباح التي حصلت عند الافتتاح والتي سبب بحدوث قاب كبير ... كان فرصة لمن لم يستغل موضوع الفائدة الصينية باستغلالها مرة اخرى ما سبب الهبوط نحو نقطة 248.50   لا زال الهبوط او التصحيح ماشي واتوقع ملامسة 248.50 مرة اخرى واحتمال كسرها كبير والوصول الى 247.60 والارتداد منها لاكمال طريق الصعود نحو 252.00 ... هذا هو رأي حكيم قلبي الاستاذ حكيم سلماني وانا مقتنع به كثيرا  نحن على انتظار بيانات سوق العقارات الامريكي هذا الاسبوع بحال كانت ايجابية للدولار فان هذا سينعكس ايجابا ايضا على الين صديق الدولار وقد نشهد حينها تصحيح قوي للين... قد تكون بوادر لانعكاس اتجاهه اما بحال اتت البيانات سلبية فالحديث عن 260.00 ليس مبالغة ابدا...   وكما كتبت في موضوعي فالين سيكون مايسترو الحركة هذا الاسبوع وهذا واضح حتى الآن  تحياتي وتقديري

 كلام منطقي 
وسليم 100%  
هذا إلي توقعناه في هذا الموضوع إنه سوف يواصل صعوده لمستويات وأرقام جديده ولاكن هو الآن في وضع تصحيحي لجني الأرباح من المستوى الحالي ونقطة 247.60 هي الأقرب حالياً بعد الإقفال في المستوى الحالي ولاكن سيعاود الصعود من جديد لمستوى 252.05. 
وأتوقع التريث إلى جني الأرباح من الصفقات المفتوحه سابقاً ومن ثم الدخول شراء من متوى 247 والهدف 252 
والله المستعان لا تنسون إن إلى الآن أقوى عمله هي الإسترليني

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

وجهة نظر

----------


## أسد

> صباح الفل يا ملك الغابة   الله يبارك فيك ومليون مبروك عليك يا قمر ... وفين يا عم الهدية بتاعتي ولا انت نسيتني    صبح صبح يا قمر

 صباح الفل والياسمين والورد والزنبق والعسل ياعسل . ليه حد ينسى قلبوووو ؟؟؟ أقصد ينسى بوحا ؟؟  :Doh:  لك عيوني إلك ياقمر .. :Yikes3:  أنت أأمر وأحلى هدية تخدم شاربك ياحلو .. صحيح أنا أسد :Drive1:  .. لكني قطة  :Compress: أمام بوحا القمر .. :Thmbdn:  حبي لك ياغالي

----------


## forex147

صبح صبح على الحبايب
والف الف مبروك  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:   :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:

----------


## bo7a

> وجهة نظر

    وجهة نظر محترمة يا حوده والحمد لله مثل ما توقعنا صعد السعر لاختبار البايفوت دايلي   وارتد من المقاومة الشرسة 249.60 .. ننتظر اغلاق الساعة تحت 249.25  ومنها الي 248.15  ان شاء الله   وصبح صبح يا معلم

----------


## أبومحمود

صبح صبح أحلى صباح للمعلم الكبيرأوي أوي بوحة وصباح الخير لكل الحبايب  .. أنا نايم في القسم من أمبارح وماطلعتش غير بكفالة 15 جنيه .. حضيفهم على الحساب اللي تقل أوي .. ياتدفعهم يايدفعهم أبوصلاح .. .. ..وإن شاء لله كانت الأجازة سعيده .. ويارب أسبوعنا ده كله أرباح وصحة وستر ..

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الفل والياسمين والورد والزنبق والعسل ياعسل .  ليه حد ينسى قلبوووو ؟؟؟ أقصد ينسى بوحا ؟؟  لك عيوني إلك ياقمر .. أنت أأمر وأحلى هدية تخدم شاربك ياحلو .. صحيح أنا أسد .. لكني قطة أمام بوحا القمر ..  حبي لك ياغالي

 صباحك سكر يا ملك الغابة   ايه الكلام الجامد دا كله ... والله ما نستاهل دا كله يا قمر ... انت حبيب قلبي وربنا يديم المعروف   هديتك ليا مشاركتك معانا دايما ونشوف رأيك ووجهة نظرك المحترمة ونطمن عليك بالدنيا   وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## fxaqaba

الهدف في حال تجاوز الـ 23.6%

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح على الحبايب
> والف الف مبروك

 صباح الفل يا ريس   مليون مبروك عليك يا قمر وعلي كل حبايبنا وان شاء الله من نجاح الي نجاح يارب   صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح أحلى صباح للمعلم الكبيرأوي أوي بوحة وصباح الخير لكل الحبايب .. أنا نايم في القسم من أمبارح وماطلعتش غير بكفالة 15 جنيه .. حضيفهم على الحساب اللي تقل أوي .. ياتدفعهم يايدفعهم أبوصلاح .. .. ..وإن شاء لله كانت الأجازة سعيده .. ويارب أسبوعنا ده كله أرباح وصحة وستر ..

 صباح القشطة وكفارة يا معلم ... الحساب عند ابو صلاح   :012:   وان شاء الله موفقين واسبوع زي العسل علي الجميع   فين نكتة الاسبوع ؟؟

----------


## fxaqaba

عند الارتداد

----------


## bo7a

> الهدف في حال تجاوز الـ 23.6%

 صباح الفل يا معلم حماده   هي المشكلة كلها في الهدف نفسه ... إمكانية تحقيقة سهلة بس احنا عاوزينه يكسر المستوي دا   لازم يكسره علشان يروح لأهداف بعيدة وأقل تقدير ممكن نشوف  244.50  ان شاء الله   تسلم ايدك يا معلم ودي فرصة فعلا للي ما دخلش معانا ممكن يدخل من هنا وبالهدف دا لو عاوز

----------


## forex147

> الهدف في حال تجاوز الـ 23.6%

 صبح صبح
وان شاء الله لتحت 247.90 وبعديها عين ما اتشوف الا النور

----------


## fxaqaba

> صباح الفل يا معلم حماده     هي المشكلة كلها في الهدف نفسه ... إمكانية تحقيقة سهلة بس احنا عاوزينه يكسر المستوي دا   لازم يكسره علشان يروح لأهداف بعيدة وأقل تقدير ممكن نشوف 244.50 ان شاء الله    تسلم ايدك يا معلم ودي فرصة فعلا للي ما دخلش معانا ممكن يدخل من هنا وبالهدف دا لو عاوز

 يا ريت يا معلم تفتكر التشارت ده ... ألـ 248.50 تحت الترند النازل ولو وصلها حيكون رجع واختبر الترند النازل اللي كسرو لفوق وصار نقطة مقاومة صعب على الندل يتجاهلها ورح يتذبذب بس لتحت... اما اذ مرجعش للـ 248.50 حيكون صعود ولازم ننتبه هنه انو مش حيرجع للاسفل تاني.. خصوصا انو moving average الـ  ((30_9)) الخط السريع فيه قاطع البيئ للاعلى بس انا دعواتي انو للاسفل

----------


## fxaqaba

الندل يغني لقلبه

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

المؤشرات تقول.....
المجنون الي فوق
شارت اربع ساعات 
والله اعلم    وان لم تقصد ازواج الين كلها

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> المؤشرات تقول.....
> المجنون الي فوق
> شارت اربع ساعات 
> والله اعلم

 اتمنى الا يغلق فوق 82 . 
ولينا باك يامعلمه بعد القيلولة ومسي مسي .

----------


## medhat 2007

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ماشاء تحليلات ممتازة و صفقات رابحة و الحمد لله و موضوع شيق و كل اللى بيشاركوا فيه ناس زى العسل 
و لكن المطلوب بعض المرونة ،
و لله الحمد الموضوع به الكثير ممن يجيدوا تحليل الدعم و المقاومة و توقع ان يرتد من هنا و اذا كسر نقطة سوف يكون عند النقطة كذا و اللى انا مستغربله ليه بنبيع بس 
ليه منستغلش الدعم فى الشراء و المقاومات فى البيع مع الاخد بالاعتبار اتجاه الترند و التحليل سوف يعطينا ان شاء الله نقط للدخول شراء و بيع لا باس بها
مجرد اقتراح و اتمنى اسمع ارائكم 
و صبحوا صبحوا كلكم مع بعض كدا

----------


## bo7a

> يا ريت يا معلم تفتكر التشارت ده ... ألـ 248.50 تحت الترند النازل ولو وصلها حيكون رجع واختبر الترند النازل اللي كسرو لفوق وصار نقطة مقاومة صعب على الندل يتجاهلها ورح يتذبذب بس لتحت... اما اذ مرجعش للـ 248.50 حيكون صعود ولازم ننتبه هنه انو مش حيرجع للاسفل تاني.. خصوصا انو moving average الـ ((30_9)) الخط السريع فيه قاطع البيئ للاعلى بس انا دعواتي انو للاسفل

    :Wub:  :Nono:  :Wub:   انت لازملك راحة في السرير لمدة شهر مع ضرب كابتشينو قبل كل وجبة وبعدها يعني  6 مرات في اليوم   بعدها هتبقي زي الفل ... مالك يا حاج كدا النفساوية تعبت ولا الطاسة ضربت   صبح صبح بس وكل شئ هيبقي تمام ... ووجهة نظرك فل الفل ما شاء الله عليك   ان شاء الله يهبط من هنا ويغلق تحت 249.60  علشان نضمن انه يروح للاهداف ان شاء الله   عموما رحلة الصعود ان شاء الله فيها عراقيل وهو لحد الان ملتزم بالقناة تماما واتوقع الهبوط منها الي 248.15  ثم الي 246.75 ان شاء الله   صبح صبح يا زعامة

----------


## bo7a

> المؤشرات تقول.....
> المجنون الي فوق
> شارت اربع ساعات 
> والله اعلم    وان لم تقصد ازواج الين كلها

 الله يسترها .. ان شاء الله يرتد من هنا وان صعد يلاقي 250.15  ياخد علقة هناك وينزل   بس متهيالي اي صعود بعد كدا هيبقي بدون رجعة   صبح صبح يا زعيم

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> ماشاء تحليلات ممتازة و صفقات رابحة و الحمد لله و موضوع شيق و كل اللى بيشاركوا فيه ناس زى العسل 
> و لكن المطلوب بعض المرونة ،
> و لله الحمد الموضوع به الكثير ممن يجيدوا تحليل الدعم و المقاومة و توقع ان يرتد من هنا و اذا كسر نقطة سوف يكون عند النقطة كذا و اللى انا مستغربله ليه بنبيع بس 
> ليه منستغلش الدعم فى الشراء و المقاومات فى البيع مع الاخد بالاعتبار اتجاه الترند و التحليل سوف يعطينا ان شاء الله نقط للدخول شراء و بيع لا باس بها
> مجرد اقتراح و اتمنى اسمع ارائكم 
> و صبحوا صبحوا كلكم مع بعض كدا

 وعليكم السلام يا مدحت باشا ... ايه النور دا كله   طبعا كلام عقلاني موزون وأنا مقتنع به جدا واللي يخالفه يبقي  ......  :Wub:   بس انت عارف احنا بنتعامل مع زوج مختل عقليا واللي بيعجبني فيه انه محترم جدا مع الكلاسيكي   وبدل ما نستغل الهبوط فقط للشراء فممكن نستغل الهبوط للبيع ثم الشراء من أسفل   وزي ما قالوا كل حبايبنا وشفنا أراء محترمة كتيرة ان عمليات الشراء لن تكون من مستويات حالية   واذا صعد الزوج لمستويات بعيدة على الاقل سيهبط الي  244.00  أو أقل تقدير  245.50    علشان يروح لمستويات  260.00  ... فاحنا معاه الي ان تثبت الرؤيا وتظهر بوادر الصعود   وهنشتري برده ونمشي مع الترند يا زعيم ..... صبح صبح يا مدحت باشا

----------


## فوركسي طموح

يامعلمه دا مجنيش نوم وهيا فرصه جميله احتماليىة نهاية موجه تصحيحيه امتدت c  
161 من a  
وتنتهي النسبه عند 82 . 
وكذلك هذا المستوى فايبو 50 من الهبوط . 
دلنا بعت من 70 وهيدج عند 50.25 
والشارت احاول ان ارفقه وشكل البرنامج فيه خلل . 
يا اما انه يتصلح ولا بعد النوووم

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

الي هذه اللحظة 6.22.15 PM لازال الترند في وضه هبوط :013:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> يامعلمه دا مجنيش نوم وهيا فرصه جميله احتماليىة نهاية موجه تصحيحيه امتدت c 
> 161 من a  
> وتنتهي النسبه عند 82 . 
> وكذلك هذا المستوى فايبو 50 من الهبوط . 
> دلنا بعت من 70 وهيدج عند 50.25 
> والشارت احاول ان ارفقه وشكل البرنامج فيه خلل . 
> يا اما انه يتصلح ولا بعد النوووم

 الشارت مرفق

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

الباوند يدخل الان اللونق
نقاط التوقف 250.03
250.47
المحطة الاخيرة 251

----------


## aboali

> صباح الفل يا معلم حماده   هي المشكلة كلها في الهدف نفسه ... إمكانية تحقيقة سهلة بس احنا عاوزينه يكسر المستوي دا   لازم يكسره علشان يروح لأهداف بعيدة وأقل تقدير ممكن نشوف 244.50 ان شاء الله    تسلم ايدك يا معلم ودي فرصة فعلا للي ما دخلش معانا ممكن يدخل من هنا وبالهدف دا لو عاوز

  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Thumb:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

هناك احتمال ان المستوى لن يصمد فهو على شارت ال15 دقيقه يسعى لتكوين موجه مثلثيه وهي لاتكون الا تصحيح للثالثه فيكون بذلك متبقي خامسه للسي . 
قد يكون هدفها لماقبل مستويات 261 بقليل دعونا نراقب المثلث للتاكد كما ارى يامعلمه وان كسره بقوه فالهيدج حبيبنا وحبيب الكل وليلة البارح ماجنيش نوووم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## raider

ارى استغلال النزول للشراء 
واتركوا البيع نهائيا
حبي لكم جميعا
249.80
الهدف 286

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> ارى استغلال النزول للشراء 
> واتركوا البيع نهائيا
> حبي لكم جميعا
> 249.80
> الهدف 286

 الهدف 286  :Icon5:  :Icon5:  :Icon5:  :013:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

انشاء الله مافيش موجه اخيره وتكون السي انتهت واتوقع النزول واعدت الهيدج لماهو واتوقع نزول . 
يامعلمه دانا حروح اصلي المغرب ولا اوصيك اذا فيه تحركت للعدو فعليك بالاسلحه السرية .

----------


## medhat 2007

هدف 286 ؟؟؟  :Ohmy:  :Ohmy:  :Ohmy:  :Ohmy:  :Compress:

----------


## forex147

> ارى استغلال النزول للشراء 
> واتركوا البيع نهائيا
> حبي لكم جميعا
> 249.80
> الهدف 286

 جزاك الله خير
الترند صاعد شي اكيد لكن مستحيل مستحيل مستحيل ان يوصل هالرقم بدون تصحيح وتكوين قاعده للانطلاق.
بعدين وصوله للارقام الحاليه عامل مشاكل مع جميع الدول وتاعبها في الميزان التجاري 
وعلى قولت الحجاج ارى رؤوس قد اينعت وقد حان قطافها
الله كريم

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

طيب معلش بعد اذنكم بس ل 251 وبعدين ننزل تاني

----------


## forex147

[quote=DUBAI_IM;377415]طيب معلش بعد اذنكم بس ل 251 وبعدين ننزل تاني[/
quote] 
ياعم خله يروح 252 وينزل اهم حاجه الاقفال الاسبوعي تحت 249
حيبقى مولد اللي مايشتري يتفرج

----------


## فوركسي طموح

عزيزي دبي حتى ولو ارتفع اعتقد انه سيرده موجه ذئبيه انما ايه . 
اذا كان الصعود بطيئا وكان الخط بعيدا عن الهدنق وظربة سأصبر حتى يظرب خط موجة الذئب وسأعزز بيع من هناك  وستكون انشاء الله شبه تأكيد اذا ارتد منها على انتهاء الموجه بي . 
كل السناريوهات محتمله ولكن اين المعلللللللللللم  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

[quote=forex147;377419] 

> طيب معلش بعد اذنكم بس ل 251 وبعدين ننزل تاني[/
> quote] 
> ياعم خله يروح 252 وينزل اهم حاجه الاقفال الاسبوعي تحت 249
> حيبقى مولد اللي مايشتري يتفرج

 هاهاهاهااه ليش معصب بس انا بدي اياه لهناك عشان اقفل هيك علي الماشي 100 نقطة ونرجع لتحت

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> عزيزي دبي حتى ولو ارتفع اعتقد انه سيرده موجه ذئبيه انما ايه . 
> اذا كان الصعود بطيئا وكان الخط بعيدا عن الهدنق وظربة سأصبر حتى يظرب خط موجة الذئب وسأعزز بيع من هناك وستكون انشاء الله شبه تأكيد اذا ارتد منها على انتهاء الموجه بي . 
> كل السناريوهات محتمله ولكن اين المعلللللللللللم

 مش راح نتركع راح نوخده بيع من هناك

----------


## forex147

[quote=DUBAI_IM;377426] 

> هاهاهاهااه ليش معصب بس انا بدي اياه لهناك عشان اقفل هيك علي الماشي 100 نقطة ونرجع لتحت

 الله يرزقك الف مو 100 نقطه انا اتكلم عن الاقفال هاي جديد واقفال اقل من الشمعه اللي قبلها

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

والله يا باشا انا دخل بيع بخمس صفقات متتاليات  ومعكم من اول الارتداد لاعلي متوقع لكن الي الان الحمد لله الوضع يبشر بالخير

----------


## forex147

اليورو ين محاوله لكسر  الدعم  على 167.16 تمهيدا لاختبار الترند الصاعد وجدار القناه السفلي
وفي حاله الاقفال  اليومي تحتها ممكن نشوف 166.60

----------


## forex147

وهذا الشارت المهم الاغلاق وين يكون

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح يا ناس يا عسل  
نقطة شراء قوية للمجنون 
249.50 والهدف 252 
محاولة إصطياده من نقطة أنزل منهازي من المحتمل النزول إلى 249.10 
ونقطة 247 أصبحه بعيده في الوقت الحالي

----------


## aboali

يا ناس يا عسل
المجنون مش عارف يكسر 249.80
عاوزين له خبطه قويه يجيبه الارض

----------


## فوركسي طموح

ياللي اديت لحياتي بحبك طعم ولون ... 
مش حتنازل عن مية نؤطه مهما يكوووووون . 
مش حتنازل عنها ابدا .... مش حاتنازل عنها ابدا .... مهما يكووووون مهما يكووون . 
حتى في اسواء الاحتمالات ولو ارتفع بعيدا .

----------


## Mothawee

يا فوركسي إيه مالك إيه إلي جراك مكنت لسه بحالك أكيد دة المجنون إلي غير أحوالك

----------


## فوركسي طموح

بحب يامتهاوي ...... بحب  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## bo7a

ابعتوا وفد لاستقبال ابو الاندال عند  248.15   وصبح صبح

----------


## فوركسي طموح

ايه ده يامعلمه ايه ده دا كلامك الحلو وروحك اللي جوا الموضوع دا هي اللي مخففه عنا هم الفوركس دانا موش بحاول اضحك غير هنا لان الجو هنا صار بفضل الله ثم فضلك رائع سواء بمكسب او خساره . 
ماتغبش تاني واحنا فعز المعارك حتى لو انشغلت ارجوك حاول تبحث عن كمبيوتر بين كل فترة وفترة الى ان نضمن معركة قوية ومحسومه بكام مية نؤطه . 
دانا بتكلم دي الوئتي من عز الزحمه وكولو خوفا من خيانة المجنون دانا جديد عليه وصبح صبح على الجدعان .

----------


## bo7a

> يامعلمه دا مجنيش نوم وهيا فرصه جميله احتماليىة نهاية موجه تصحيحيه امتدت c 
> 161 من a  
> وتنتهي النسبه عند 82 . 
> وكذلك هذا المستوى فايبو 50 من الهبوط . 
> دلنا بعت من 70 وهيدج عند 50.25 
> والشارت احاول ان ارفقه وشكل البرنامج فيه خلل . 
> يا اما انه يتصلح ولا بعد النوووم

  

> الشارت مرفق

  

> عزيزي دبي حتى ولو ارتفع اعتقد انه سيرده موجه ذئبيه انما ايه . 
> اذا كان الصعود بطيئا وكان الخط بعيدا عن الهدنق وظربة سأصبر حتى يظرب خط موجة الذئب وسأعزز بيع من هناك وستكون انشاء الله شبه تأكيد اذا ارتد منها على انتهاء الموجه بي . 
> كل السناريوهات محتمله ولكن اين المعلللللللللللم

  

> انشاء الله مافيش موجه اخيره وتكون السي انتهت واتوقع النزول واعدت الهيدج لماهو واتوقع نزول . 
> يامعلمه دانا حروح اصلي المغرب ولا اوصيك اذا فيه تحركت للعدو فعليك بالاسلحه السرية .

  

> هناك احتمال ان المستوى لن يصمد فهو على شارت ال15 دقيقه يسعى لتكوين موجه مثلثيه وهي لاتكون الا تصحيح للثالثه فيكون بذلك متبقي خامسه للسي . 
> قد يكون هدفها لماقبل مستويات 261 بقليل دعونا نراقب المثلث للتاكد كما ارى يامعلمه وان كسره بقوه فالهيدج حبيبنا وحبيب الكل وليلة البارح ماجنيش نوووم

   تسلملي يا عبوود ... الله على المجهود   ايه الجمال والعظمة دي يا كبير المعلمين ....... ان شاء الله الي  248.15  على اقل تقدير   وبعدها يحلها حلال ... بس المهم الاغلاق تحت  249.50 /  60  وعينك ما تشوف الا النور   على الاربع ساعات فيه شمعة انعكاسية ولو اغلقت شمعة الاربع ساعات زي ما قلنا يبقي التزام   تام بالضلع العلوي للقناة ومنها الي الضلع السفلي مش عاوز اقول الاهداف علشان محدش يتخض   :Ohmy:   صبح صبح يا قمر ومرة تانية الف الف الف شكر على المجهود الهايل دا   ربنا يبارك فيك يا قمر ويجعله بفايدة على الجميع

----------


## Mothawee

> ابعتوا وفد لاستقبال ابو الاندال عند 248.15    وصبح صبح

  
أيه يعني يا بوحه نبيييييع

----------


## bo7a

> الي هذه اللحظة 6.22.15 PM لازال الترند في وضه هبوط

  

> الباوند يدخل الان اللونق
> نقاط التوقف 250.03
> 250.47
> المحطة الاخيرة 251

 حبيب القلب تعالي ...... يا سايب قلبي في حالة   صباح القشطة يا حبي ...... ايه الجمال دا ... بس انت ادعي يا معلمة كدا يقفل تحت  249.60    هتبقي فاتحة خير والله على الكل بس هو يسمع الكلام وصبح صبح يا معلم محمود

----------


## bo7a

> ياللي اديت لحياتي بحبك طعم ولون ... 
> مش حتنازل عن مية نؤطه مهما يكوووووون . 
> مش حتنازل عنها ابدا .... مش حاتنازل عنها ابدا .... مهما يكووووون مهما يكووون . 
> حتى في اسواء الاحتمالات ولو ارتفع بعيدا .

  

> بحب يامتهاوي ...... بحب

  

> ايه ده يامعلمه ايه ده دا كلامك الحلو وروحك اللي جوا الموضوع دا هي اللي مخففه عنا هم الفوركس دانا موش بحاول اضحك غير هنا لان الجو هنا صار بفضل الله ثم فضلك رائع سواء بمكسب او خساره . 
> ماتغبش تاني واحنا فعز المعارك حتى لو انشغلت ارجوك حاول تبحث عن كمبيوتر بين كل فترة وفترة الى ان نضمن معركة قوية ومحسومه بكام مية نؤطه . 
> دانا بتكلم دي الوئتي من عز الزحمه وكولو خوفا من خيانة المجنون دانا جديد عليه وصبح صبح على الجدعان .

 هههههههههههههههه  الله يسهلو يا سيدي ...... يا عيني ع الحب   :Icon26:  :012:   والله العظيم غصب عني كان عندي ضيوف من النوع السئيل أوي وعمال أشقر كدا على المنتدي   وشايف الردود العسل دي بس هسيبه بقي واقعد اعمل اقتباس ... هيضرب الكابتشينو لوحده   :Doh:   معاك يا حبي وربنا ما يبعدنا عن بعض ابدا ويديم المودة بين الجميع   دا انت حفرت اسمك جوا الحتة الشمال يا عبود   :Icon26:

----------


## bo7a

> ارى استغلال النزول للشراء 
> واتركوا البيع نهائيا
> حبي لكم جميعا
> 249.80
> الهدف 286

 صباح الورد يا ورد   وجهة نظر محترمة وتسلم على مداخلتك الجميلة ولكن معلش اسمحلي مش شايف ان الهدف بعيد شوية   :Cloud9:   وخصوصا علشان يوصل للهدف دا يبقي لازم نشوفه الاول عند  235.00   :Yikes3:   يعني المجنون هيضرب ..  احنا كمان هنضرب ... هيكسر هنكسر ومفيش يا أمه ارحميني   صبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> جزاك الله خير
> الترند صاعد شي اكيد لكن مستحيل مستحيل مستحيل ان يوصل هالرقم بدون تصحيح وتكوين قاعده للانطلاق.
> بعدين وصوله للارقام الحاليه عامل مشاكل مع جميع الدول وتاعبها في الميزان التجاري 
> وعلى قولت الحجاج ارى رؤوس قد اينعت وقد حان قطافها
> الله كريم

 [quote=forex147;377419] 

> طيب معلش بعد اذنكم بس ل 251 وبعدين ننزل تاني[/
> quote] 
> ياعم خله يروح 252 وينزل اهم حاجه الاقفال الاسبوعي تحت 249
> حيبقى مولد اللي مايشتري يتفرج

 [quote=forex147;377444] 

> الله يرزقك الف مو 100 نقطه انا اتكلم عن الاقفال هاي جديد واقفال اقل من الشمعه اللي قبلها

  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   تحياتي يا قمر على الكلام العسل دا   وجهة نظر ممتازة وربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير يا ريسنا   صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح يا ناس يا عسل  
> نقطة شراء قوية للمجنون 
> 249.50 والهدف 252 
> محاولة إصطياده من نقطة أنزل منهازي من المحتمل النزول إلى 249.10 
> ونقطة 247 أصبحه بعيده في الوقت الحالي  الملف المرفق 77578

  

> أيه يعني يا بوحه نبيييييع

 يا متهاوي باشا شوف انت وجهة نظرك ايه واوعي تغيرها علشان كلمتين هبل من بوحه الصباح   حتي لو حبيت تدخل بيع فخليك بالتجريبي علشان أكون خالي مسئولية يا قمر   بس أنا شايف باذن الله اغلاق الاربع ساعات تحت  249.60/50  هتكون دفعة قوية للهبوط   خصوصا انه عند الضلع العلوي للقناة المحترمة جدا على الاربع ساعات   ربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير وان شاء الله هبوط بس دي مش توصية   :012:   وان خلص الفول انا مش مسئول   :012:   صبح صبح يا معلم

----------


## bo7a

> يا ناس يا عسل
> المجنون مش عارف يكسر 249.80
> عاوزين له خبطه قويه يجيبه الارض

 صباح الفل يا معلم   بوحه الصباح نازل أرض المعركة   واللي عنده واحد قريبه في انجلترا يبعت يجيبه ..  :Thmbdn:   بوحه هيدمر الحصون والقلاع وستصبح ناطحات سحاب بريطانيا أطلالاً   وسمعني اغنية الاطلال لأم كلثوم يا عبووووووود

----------


## aboali

منقول من ابو تيبان هذا الخبر الان
فيضان يضرب انجلترا هو الاسوء منذ 60 عام وحتى الان الباوند يسبح ولم يغرق فيه الله المستعان . 
0000000000000000000 
يعنى الباوند مش هامه اى حاجه ولا بوحه ولا اى فيضان ولا مدافع ولا اى حد هنا 
خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص

----------


## bo7a

> منقول من ابو تيبان هذا الخبر الان
> فيضان يضرب انجلترا هو الاسوء منذ 60 عام وحتى الان الباوند يسبح ولم يغرق فيه الله المستعان . 
> 0000000000000000000 
> يعنى الباوند مش هامه اى حاجه ولا بوحه ولا اى فيضان ولا مدافع ولا اى حد هنا 
> خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص

  :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono:   طيب يا ابو علي هتشوف بوحه الصباح هيعمل إيه في الانجليز   ووقتها بقي هتقول بوحه ولا هامه انجليز ولا معيز   نداء إلي سكان لندن :  افتحوا مقابركم بايديكم

----------


## forex147

> طيب يا ابو علي هتشوف بوحه الصباح هيعمل إيه في الانجليز   ووقتها بقي هتقول بوحه ولا هامه انجليز ولا معيز    نداء إلي سكان لندن : افتحوا مقابركم بايديكم

 صبح صبح
خف عليهم و على السريع خلص عاوز الامور تبقى طبيعيه لما اوصل هناك

----------


## aboali

> طيب يا ابو علي هتشوف بوحه الصباح هيعمل إيه في الانجليز   ووقتها بقي هتقول بوحه ولا هامه انجليز ولا معيز    نداء إلي سكان لندن : افتحوا مقابركم بايديكم

     هههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Mothawee

بنفتح بيع لين 248 وبعديها شراء

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح
> خف عليهم و على السريع خلص عاوز الامور تبقى طبيعيه لما اوصل هناك

 ما تقلقش يا معلم ... دلوقتي تلاقي فيضانات دم وهيغرقوا فيها    :013:  :013:

----------


## Mothawee

الفيضان حقيقي ولا من تأثير تهديدات بوحه

----------


## bo7a

> هههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههه

 مش مطمنلك يا ابو علي ... حاسس انك متحالف مع الانجليز من ورايا   أو انت بقي من اصول انجليزية ومش عاجبك اللي انا هعمله   :Cloud9:   ماشي عاوزك بس تجيب جريدة الاخبار بتاع لندن بكره وتقرأ صفحة الحوادث   :CEDP Stealer Animation30:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> وربنا ما يبعدنا عن بعض ابدا ويديم المودة بين الجميع

 آمين يامعلمه ... آمين عاوزين الحب والسلام يسود الكل . 
إلاااااااا بينا وبين الباووووند  :Thumb:

----------


## forex147

خد دي على السريع مدام فيها انجليز
في اثنين هنود اخوات  سافروا بريطانيا  في المطار سالوهم هاو اولد ار يو؟
رد واحد فيهم ايم ديرتي ماي بروثر از ديرتي تو(الهنود عندهم الثاء دال)
صبح صبح

----------


## aboali

> الفيضان حقيقي ولا من تأثير تهديدات بوحه

   
حقيقى يا اخى

----------


## aboali

:Yikes3:  

> مش مطمنلك يا ابو علي ... حاسس انك متحالف مع الانجليز من ورايا   أو انت بقي من اصول انجليزية ومش عاجبك اللي انا هعمله    ماشي عاوزك بس تجيب جريدة الاخبار بتاع لندن بكره وتقرأ صفحة الحوادث

 يا خوفى يا بدران   :Yikes3:  الاقى صورتك مشرفه    ومكتوب هذا مطلوب على وجه السرعه   :Compress:

----------


## Mothawee

شو وضع المجنون 
أنا صرت مجنون منه 
عاوز يطلع ولا ينزل

----------


## aboali

> شو وضع المجنون 
> أنا صرت مجنون منه 
> عاوز يطلع ولا ينزل

   مش هامه من  بوحه

----------


## Mothawee

أتوقع التحليل لهذا الزوج يقول طالع نازل 
والتوصية بيع وشراء والهدف فوق وتحت

----------


## Mothawee

بوووحه أنت فييين عطنه نقطة الدعم والمقاومه

----------


## fxaqaba

الاتجاه الاغلب للاسفل

----------


## Mothawee

المجنون دخول شراء من 249.15 
وقف الخساره 248.80 
الهدف الأول 250.05 
الهدف الثاني 251.15
الهدف الثالث 252.00
بعد تحقيق 50 نقطه ربح تحريك وقف الخسارة إلى فوق نقطة الدخول ب 5 نقاط
والله الموفق 
يامحمود ويا بوحه إيه رايكم

----------


## forex147

> اليورو ين محاوله لكسر الدعم على 167.16 تمهيدا لاختبار الترند الصاعد وجدار القناه السفلي
> وفي حاله الاقفال اليومي تحتها ممكن نشوف 166.60

 السيناريو ماشي عسل يارب يكمل وتبقى هيصه اذا كسر
  او نقطه كويسه للشراء مع الترند بعد فتح الساعه الجايه فوق 167.16
صبح صبح

----------


## Mothawee

الزوج حالياً في حاله تذبذب قوية ولاكن طالما لم يتم كسر 249.00 يكون الهدف الأقرب 250

----------


## فوركسي طموح

اوووف وش ذالخبل في غيبهه بسيطه سوى كل ذا هههههههه. 
شموعه صوغننه قد توحي انها قويه ولكن برضو مش حتنازل .

----------


## Mothawee

في أيه يا فوركسي بتتكلم بالألغاز

----------


## فوركسي طموح

عن المية نؤطه مع انه كان قاب قوسين منها . 
حتى لو صعد وهو في نظري بعيد حتى الان رغم قوة شمعة الساعه واعلاقها فوق مستوى قوي بنقطتين اعتقد أن هناك اهداف سفليه وقد اكون غير مصيب .

----------


## Mothawee

انا كمان بقول انه غي اهداف سفليه ولاكن التحليل يقول عكس ذلك مع قوه الاسترليني

----------


## aboali

يا جماعه عاوزيينه ينزل مش يروح250.00

----------


## fxaqaba

> يا جماعه عاوزيينه ينزل مش يروح250.00

   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=2704

----------


## فوركسي طموح

اتفق معك ياعزيزي والهدف الموضح قد يكون اقل حد ممكن يصل اليه السعر وهدفي اقل منه بخمس نقاط وان كنت ارى انه سيتخطاه .

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

قد   تكون بدايه صعود للمجنون!!! 
شارت ساعه

----------


## aboali

المجنون عاوز ينزل ياجماعه بس مكسوف منكم

----------


## aboali

عاوزين له ضربه حلوه

----------


## aboali

بوحه فين يا جماعه
ده من ساعه لما قالى  ابقى هات جرائد بكره  علشان اللى هيعملو فى لندن
وهو مختفى
ارجو البحث عليه
بوووووووووووووووووحه
يا بوووووووووووووووحه

----------


## aboali

> طيب يا ابو علي هتشوف بوحه الصباح هيعمل إيه في الانجليز   ووقتها بقي هتقول بوحه ولا هامه انجليز ولا معيز    نداء إلي سكان لندن : افتحوا مقابركم بايديكم

 هذا اخر كلامه

----------


## aboali

> مش مطمنلك يا ابو علي ... حاسس انك متحالف مع الانجليز من ورايا   أو انت بقي من اصول انجليزية ومش عاجبك اللي انا هعمله    ماشي عاوزك بس تجيب جريدة الاخبار بتاع لندن بكره وتقرأ صفحة الحوادث

 وهذا كمان اخر كلامه يا جماعه حد يدور عليه

----------


## aboali

والله كان جدع    :Thumb:

----------


## aboali

بوحه تعالى بقى
مش مهم المجنون
المهم انت

----------


## medhat 2007

ايه يا بوحة انت نمت و لا النور قطع عندكوا 
بمناسبة النور لما يقطع مرة من حوالى شهرين دخلت صفقة و لسه بحط الليمت و الاستوب و النور قطع ساعتين و طبعا ممكن تتخيلوا الموقف شكله عامل ايه و خصوصا انها كانت صفقة من الصغرين ام 20 و 30 نقطة 
بعدها قررت اجيب لاب توب للمواقف دى و من يومها مقطعش خالص

----------


## bo7a

> الفيضان حقيقي ولا من تأثير تهديدات بوحه

  

> شو وضع المجنون 
> أنا صرت مجنون منه 
> عاوز يطلع ولا ينزل

  

> أتوقع التحليل لهذا الزوج يقول طالع نازل 
> والتوصية بيع وشراء والهدف فوق وتحت

  

> بوووحه أنت فييين عطنه نقطة الدعم والمقاومه

    

> المجنون دخول شراء من 249.15 
> وقف الخساره 248.80 
> الهدف الأول 250.05 
> الهدف الثاني 251.15
> الهدف الثالث 252.00
> بعد تحقيق 50 نقطه ربح تحريك وقف الخسارة إلى فوق نقطة الدخول ب 5 نقاط
> والله الموفق 
> يامحمود ويا بوحه إيه رايكم

   صباح الفل والياسمين يا غالي يا بن الغاليين   انا موجود يا قمر ورهن اشارتك معلش اتاخرت عليكوا بس كنت مشغول جدا والله   وأتمني ما تكونش دخلت لونج ولو بتفكر في لونج اصبر لحد ما الرؤية تبان   وانتظر اغلاق الشمعة 4  ساعات وبعدها كل شئ هيبان   الاغلاق تحت  249.00  هيكون دافع للهبوط أكثر   ولكن كدا كدا ننتظر الاغلاق تحت  248.60  الدعم الشرس ومنها الي اهداف جنوبية   يعني شمعة الاربع ساعات دي مهمة جدا   وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> آمين يامعلمه ... آمين عاوزين الحب والسلام يسود الكل . 
> إلاااااااا بينا وبين الباووووند

  

> اوووف وش ذالخبل في غيبهه بسيطه سوى كل ذا هههههههه. 
> شموعه صوغننه قد توحي انها قويه ولكن برضو مش حتنازل .

   حبيب قلبي وروحي وعمري وحياتي عبووووود باشا   صباح الفل يا قمر ... خلاص هانت ان شاء الله كلها تكة وهنرمي الفكة وندخل ع المجمد   :Yikes3:   صبح صبح يا غالي

----------


## bo7a

> خد دي على السريع مدام فيها انجليز
> في اثنين هنود اخوات سافروا بريطانيا في المطار سالوهم هاو اولد ار يو؟
> رد واحد فيهم ايم ديرتي ماي بروثر از ديرتي تو(الهنود عندهم الثاء دال)
> صبح صبح

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  طيب ثواني هاروح أشرب اصل انا ديرستي  ( أنا برده هندي )   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> حقيقى يا اخى

  

> يا خوفى يا بدران  الاقى صورتك مشرفه  ومكتوب هذا مطلوب على وجه السرعه

  

> مش هامه من  بوحه

  

> يا جماعه عاوزيينه ينزل مش يروح250.00

  

> المجنون عاوز ينزل ياجماعه بس مكسوف منكم

  

> عاوزين له ضربه حلوه  
> بوحه فين يا جماعه
> ده من ساعه لما قالى ابقى هات جرائد بكره علشان اللى هيعملو فى لندن
> وهو مختفى
> ارجو البحث عليه
> بوووووووووووووووووحه
> يا بوووووووووووووووحه

     

> والله كان جدع 
> بوحه تعالى بقى
> مش مهم المجنون
> المهم انت

     أنا هنا هنا يا بن الحلال   صباح الفل يا سيد المعلمين   انا عارف عملت اتصالات جامدة علشان تعرف أنا عملت ايه في الانجليز   بس أنا مش هقولك برده غير تروح تستناه في المطار ان شاء الله   وصبح صبح يا معلم يا كبير اوي

----------


## bo7a

> الاتجاه الاغلب للاسفل

 وانت في الاغلب بقيت حتة من قلبي   صباح السكر المطحون ...... صباحك من غير شطة ولا لمون   ان شاء الله على الاهداف على طول وهقولك مبروك كمان شوية   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> قد تكون بدايه صعود للمجنون!!!  شارت ساعه

 الله يسترها يا غالي   ان شاء الله احنا معاه برده في الصعود بس أنا مش ناوي اشتري غير من  244.00  ان شاء الله   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> ايه يا بوحة انت نمت و لا النور قطع عندكوا 
> بمناسبة النور لما يقطع مرة من حوالى شهرين دخلت صفقة و لسه بحط الليمت و الاستوب و النور قطع ساعتين و طبعا ممكن تتخيلوا الموقف شكله عامل ايه و خصوصا انها كانت صفقة من الصغرين ام 20 و 30 نقطة 
> بعدها قررت اجيب لاب توب للمواقف دى و من يومها مقطعش خالص

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  حظك من حظي يا قمر والله   أنا برده كدا الخضرا في ايدي ناشفة مش عارف ليه   :Doh:   بس الحمد لله على كل حال ... المهم صحتك كويسة   :Regular Smile:   صبح صبح يا مدحت باشا وانا معاك اهو يا قمر شبيك لبيك بوحه بين ايديك

----------


## aboali

فرصه ولا اجمل من كده على المجنون فى حاله اغلاقه على نفس السعر لانه باقى ربع ساعه على اغلاق الشمعه

----------


## aboali

لا 
بوحه شكله عمل حاجه

----------


## bo7a

> فرصه ولا اجمل من كده على المجنون فى حاله اغلاقه على نفس السعر  لانه باقى ربع ساعه على اغلاق الشمعه

 فعلا فرصة ممتازة يا ابو علي وننتظر الاغلاق ان شاء الله يكون في صالحنا   أما لو يعملها ويكسر  248.60  ولو انه صعب دلوقتي لانه ارتد تاني زي المرة اللي فاتت منها   المستوي دا عليه كمية عقود لونج رهيبة بس هيتكسر برده   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> لا 
> بوحه شكله عمل حاجه

 انت لسه شفت حاجة    :012:

----------


## aboali

لاكن الباوند مازال
طااااااااااااااااااالع

----------


## aboali

الباوند قوى  
الين قوى 
لا
الدولار هو اللى اهبل

----------


## aboali

> انت لسه شفت حاجة

   صباح الفل   :013:  شكلك زبطهم الشاهد على كده الباوند 2.0640 رقم اول مره فى حياتى اشوفه

----------


## aboali

> فرصه ولا اجمل من كده على المجنون فى حاله اغلاقه على نفس السعر  لانه باقى ربع ساعه على اغلاق الشمعه

   تم بعون الله الدخول بيع تانى

----------


## Mothawee

قرصه على اليورو ين 
شراء من المستوى الحالي والهدف 168.50

----------


## Mothawee

مبروك للي دخلو شراء على المجنون تحقق الهدف الأول 
ننتظر الهدف الثاني والثالث 
وفرصه أكثر من ممتازه على اليورو ين لا تفوت

----------


## aboali

[quote=Mothawee;377862]مبروك للي دخلو شراء على المجنون تحقق الهدف الأول 
ننتظر الهدف الثاني والثالث  مبروك على ايه اخى الكريم فين الشراء من اى نقطه دخلت واى نقطه خرجت وفين هدفك التانى والتالت تقبل ودى

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

صبح صبح علي الحلوين واليوم يوم المفاجئات

----------


## Mothawee

> [/center]     صباح الفل والياسمين يا غالي يا بن الغاليين   انا موجود يا قمر ورهن اشارتك معلش اتاخرت عليكوا بس كنت مشغول جدا والله   وأتمني ما تكونش دخلت لونج ولو بتفكر في لونج اصبر لحد ما الرؤية تبان   وانتظر اغلاق الشمعة 4 ساعات وبعدها كل شئ هيبان   الاغلاق تحت 249.00 هيكون دافع للهبوط أكثر   ولكن كدا كدا ننتظر الاغلاق تحت 248.60 الدعم الشرس ومنها الي اهداف جنوبية   يعني شمعة الاربع ساعات دي مهمة جدا   وصبح صبح يا قمر [/center]

 صبح صبح يا عم  
هذا المجنون دايماً يمشي عكس التيار  
بس هو في صعود و هدفه اليوم هي نقطة 252 وإذا مش حتكون 255

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

الدولار ين

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

[quote=aboali;377865] 

> مبروك للي دخلو شراء على المجنون تحقق الهدف الأول 
> ننتظر الهدف الثاني والثالث  مبروك على ايه اخى الكريم فين الشراء من اى نقطه دخلت واى نقطه خرجت وفين هدفك التانى والتالت تقبل ودى

 هاههااهاهاهاهاهها
وييييييييييييييييييييين الشراء

----------


## فوركسي طموح

:Yikes3:  :Yikes3: مش حتنازل عنها ابدا ....مش حاتنازل عنها ابدا :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:   
الحمد لله جاب المية نؤطه اثناء انغطاطنا بسابع نومه .  
معلمه مبروووووووك النزول وانا خرجت عند 249.70 واعتقد انه مستوى 249.33--10 سيكون قويا .  
مبرووووك لكل الدببه البائعين على النزول الجميل وصبح صبح على كل الحلوووووين  :012:

----------


## Mothawee

> المجنون دخول شراء من 249.15 
> وقف الخساره 248.80 
> الهدف الأول 250.05 
> الهدف الثاني 251.15
> الهدف الثالث 252.00
> بعد تحقيق 50 نقطه ربح تحريك وقف الخسارة إلى فوق نقطة الدخول ب 5 نقاط
> والله الموفق 
> يامحمود ويا بوحه إيه رايكم

 هذي التوصيه يا باشه وعقبالك

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> هذي التوصيه يا باشه وعقبالك

 لس بدري علي الشراء في تصوري

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> مش حتنازل عنها ابدا ....مش حاتنازل عنها ابدا  
> الحمد لله جاب المية نؤطه اثناء انغطاطنا بسابع نومه .  
> معلمه مبروووووووك النزول وانا خرجت عند 249.70 واعتقد انه مستوى 249.33--10 سيكون قويا .  
> مبرووووك لكل الدببه البائعين على النزول الجميل وصبح صبح على كل الحلوووووين

 ولسه راح نروح ل 247 عشان الحفلة تكتمل ونوزع الكبتشينو

----------


## Mothawee

[quote=DUBAI_IM;377875] 

> هاههااهاهاهاهاهها
> وييييييييييييييييييييين الشراء

 كانت صفقة الشراء في وقت النوم الساعة 1:00 صباحاً 
والمجنون دا إماً عكس التيار أنا شاري وبا يع يعني كده ولا كده صايده

----------


## فوركسي طموح

دبي حبيب البي دانا سمعت من الدبعي ان لكل يوم شمس ورييييح وان الانتظار لتوضح الصورة اكثر افضل .  
اعتقد انه سيرتفع قليلا ثم يعود لظرب الخمسه وتلاتين ثم يعاود الارتفاع .  
طبعا حسم المعركه وتغيير وجهتها بإيدين المعلم بوحه دا هوااا أمر بكبس الزر وحينفجر الباوند واتمنى انه يتمرمط اكثر واكثر والله يوفقنا اجمعين .

----------


## Mothawee

يا فوركسي  
لا بوحه ولا غيرو ده المجنون متمرك وعامل حزب تطرفي وو ممكن يدخل في عمليات إرهابيه وآخر معلومه وصله من المنضمين أنه ناوي يدخل في عملية تفجير إنتحارية.

----------


## Mothawee

*حاول زوج اليورو مقابل الين الياباني الأسبوع الماضي من اختراق مستوي المقاومة 169.00 ولكنه لم يستطع بل اتجه نحو الأسفل بداية من هذا المستوي . وقد اتجه الزوج في حركة تصحيحية بناءا على فابوناتشي بقيمة 50% لترتد بعد ذلك فوق 38.2%. أما عن الاتجاه العام فهو نحو الأعلى والأهداف ما زالت عند مستويات 170 و قد يكون المستوي 166.70 مستوي دعم قوي للزوج.*  *  *

----------


## Mothawee

نزول أول خبرين بشكل إيجابي لليورو في إنتظار المؤتمر الصحفي للين الياباني

----------


## bo7a

> لاكن الباوند مازال
> طااااااااااااااااااالع

  

> الباوند قوى  
> الين قوى 
> لا
> الدولار هو اللى اهبل

  

> صباح الفل  شكلك زبطهم الشاهد على كده الباوند 2.0640 رقم اول مره فى حياتى اشوفه

  

> تم بعون الله الدخول بيع تانى

 اصبر بس يا معلمة هتشوف النهاردا كلام زي الفل وهتقول بوحه كان معاه حق   بس انت فين يا معلم ما رحتش تستني الراجل ليه ؟؟  مش عاوزين نتأخر عليه يا كبير حتتنا   صبح صبح يا برنس ومبروك عقد البيع والي الهدف ان شاء الله

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

247 قلنا 247 بدي سكوتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت

----------


## bo7a

> قرصه على اليورو ين 
> شراء من المستوى الحالي والهدف 168.50

  

> مبروك للي دخلو شراء على المجنون تحقق الهدف الأول 
> ننتظر الهدف الثاني والثالث 
> وفرصه أكثر من ممتازه على اليورو ين لا تفوت

  

> صبح صبح علي الحلوين واليوم يوم المفاجئات

  

> صبح صبح يا عم  
> هذا المجنون دايماً يمشي عكس التيار  
> بس هو في صعود و هدفه اليوم هي نقطة 252 وإذا مش حتكون 255

  

> نزول أول خبرين بشكل إيجابي لليورو في إنتظار المؤتمر الصحفي للين الياباني

 بالتوفيق يا قمر بس أتمني متكونش دخلت شراء فعلا لأن الاستوب ضرب  :Doh:   وانا قلتلك وجهة نظري المتواضعة جدا ان الزوج دا للشراء نعم ولكن من تحت ...  تحت كتير كمان   والمغامرة بالشراء أكثر بكثير من المغامرة بالبيع من المستويات دي   عموما اللي فيه الخير يقدمه ربنا وأهم شئ انك تكون كسبان يا زعيم سواء شورت أو لونج   وصبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

معكم 10 دقايق 247 ولا بنفجر التوقيع

----------


## bo7a

> مش حتنازل عنها ابدا ....مش حاتنازل عنها ابدا  
> الحمد لله جاب المية نؤطه اثناء انغطاطنا بسابع نومه .  
> معلمه مبروووووووك النزول وانا خرجت عند 249.70 واعتقد انه مستوى 249.33--10 سيكون قويا .  
> مبرووووك لكل الدببه البائعين على النزول الجميل وصبح صبح على كل الحلوووووين

  

> دبي حبيب البي دانا سمعت من الدبعي ان لكل يوم شمس ورييييح وان الانتظار لتوضح الصورة اكثر افضل .  
> اعتقد انه سيرتفع قليلا ثم يعود لظرب الخمسه وتلاتين ثم يعاود الارتفاع .  
> طبعا حسم المعركه وتغيير وجهتها بإيدين المعلم بوحه دا هوااا أمر بكبس الزر وحينفجر الباوند واتمنى انه يتمرمط اكثر واكثر والله يوفقنا اجمعين .

 صباح الفل يا حبيب القلب يا غالي   مبروك عليك يا قمر وان شاء الله مزيد من الأرباح وفعلا المستوي اللي ذكرته كان قوي جدا بس تم اختراقه بفضل الله   والحمد لله تم اختراق مستوي  248.60  والاغلاق تحته بشمعة الساعة وننتظر اغلاق الاربع ساعات   باذن الله اذا اغلقت تحته فهنشوف المستويات اللي قلنا عليها وهتبقي ليلة ولا ألف ليلة ان شاء الله   كل شئ بايد الله .... بس أنا واخد الموضوع عند مع ابو علي ... بيقولي متقدرش تعمل حاجة   وأنا هوريهم الانجليز دول عاملين ازاي   :012:   صبح صبح يا عبوووووووووود يا سكر

----------


## bo7a

> ولسه راح نروح ل 247 عشان الحفلة تكتمل ونوزع الكبتشينو

  

> لس بدري علي الشراء في تصوري

 الغالي علينا غالي ...... ولا عمره هيتنسي   صباح القشطة يا كبير المعلمين ......... وان شاء الله يوم زي العسل علي الجميع   هنشوف مستويات زي الفل باذن الله بس هو يكملها معانا كدا الساعة الجاية دي   وبعدها ننزل نروح المطار نستني ابو الاندال بس المرة دي مش هيبقي مطار 248.15    خليها مفاجئة بقي واحنا رايحين هقولك   :Yikes3:   صبح صبح يا معلم

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح  
أنا ما أستخدم وقف الخسارة والحمد لله فتح ثلاث صفقات وتم إغلاق الثلاث على نقطة 250.05 
بربح 300 نقطه والحمد لله  
وقف الخساره للحسابات الصغيره يا معلم

----------


## Mothawee

شباب أنا أتعامل مع شركة FXCM
وشركة windsor
ولاكن في فرق في تحرك العملات لماذا في الفكس سي أم وصل 250.05
والوندسور 249.99
شو السبب

----------


## raider

حبيبي بوحه 
وش رايك بالشراء 
249 والهدف 70 نقطة
وما عليش التطفل على موضوعك

----------


## Mothawee

> حبيبي بوحه 
> وش رايك بالشراء 
> 249 والهدف 70 نقطة
> وما عليش التطفل على موضوعك

 حبيبي البيت بيتك  
مدتم بوحه مش موجود أنا برد عليك  
حالياً الوضع غير مطمأن للشراء مع أني أأيد فكره الشراء لأن يوجد خبر سيأ للأسترليني وفي إعتقادي إنه ما راح يأثر بس الخوف من الهبوط مع إستقراره في النقطة الحاليه للأربع ساعات الأخيره. 
انتظار!!! الإحتمال الأكبر الحين أنه ينزل إلى 247.60 وبعديها نبدأ بإطلاق قذايف الشراء.
ولاكن وجهت نظري هي الصعود ولك القرار حبيبي
الأفضل ما تدخل في الوقت الحالي في هذا الزوج. وإذا كنت صاحب قلب قوي وتحب المغامره شراء بدون وقف الخساره والهدف كيف ما تحب وإنشاء الله راح يوصل 252 
هذي وجهة نظري، وإنتظر وجهه نظر أساتذتي محمود وبوحه

----------


## fxaqaba

الى الأعلى

----------


## fxaqaba

هذا ما ارى على Line Chart

----------


## fxaqaba

Zoom In

----------


## Mothawee

ترند المجنون صاعد وأنا معاك على ما تراه 
وقف الخساره على 248.40 
والهدف 250.05  
نسبه المخاطة 70%  :Drive1:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

247.60 247.60 247.60

----------


## fxaqaba

> ترند المجنون صاعد وأنا معاك على ما تراه 
> وقف الخساره على 248.40 
> والهدف 250.05  
> نسبه المخاطة 70%

 خللي الهدف 249.50  اي على الـ 23.6%  لانو احتمال يرتد من عندها

----------


## fxaqaba

> 247.60 247.60 247.60

 قبل هيك يوجد 248.70 والتي تمثل نقطة دعم جبارة يجب ان يجاوزها .. لاحظ كيف كانت نقطة مقاومة قوية سابقاً

----------


## fxaqaba

في حال ما اذا نجع بكسر 248.70 يمكن عندها ان نساوم على النزول الى 247.60
ان لم يرجع للاختبار طبعا

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح  
> أنا ما أستخدم وقف الخسارة والحمد لله فتح ثلاث صفقات وتم إغلاق الثلاث على نقطة 250.05 
> بربح 300 نقطه والحمد لله  
> وقف الخساره للحسابات الصغيره يا معلم

  

> شباب أنا أتعامل مع شركة FXCM
> وشركة windsor
> ولاكن في فرق في تحرك العملات لماذا في الفكس سي أم وصل 250.05
> والوندسور 249.99
> شو السبب

  

> ترند المجنون صاعد وأنا معاك على ما تراه 
> وقف الخساره على 248.40 
> والهدف 250.05  
> نسبه المخاطة 70%

 طيب الحمد لله يا باشا ... مليون مبروك عليك ويارب غقبال  30000  نقطة يا قمر   صبح صبح وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> حبيبي بوحه 
> وش رايك بالشراء 
> 249 والهدف 70 نقطة
> وما عليش التطفل على موضوعك

 حبيب قلبي انت ... صباحك زي السكر   انت تنور وتشرف في اي وقت يا قمر والموضوع بتاعك انت   أخونا متهاوي رد عليك والف شكر له ولك حرية الاختيار   وصبح صبح يا زعيم

----------


## فوركسي طموح

بالرغم من اني خارج المعركه ولكني احاول التجسس على العدو واتوقع انه اذا نزل  لمستوى 35 فهناك مجموعة قناصه انجليز قد يردو الين او يجعلوه يتجاوزه قليلا  ولو كسره فاهداف وزير دفاعنا الاخ محمود قويييييييه وصبح صبح على الاخ محمود وعلى المعلم وبقية الرجاله .

----------


## bo7a

> الى الأعلى

  

> خللي الهدف 249.50 اي على الـ 23.6% لانو احتمال يرتد من عندها

  

> قبل هيك يوجد 248.70 والتي تمثل نقطة دعم جبارة يجب ان يجاوزها ..
> لاحظ كيف كانت نقطة مقاومة قوية سابقاً

  

> في حال ما اذا نجع بكسر 248.70 يمكن عندها ان نساوم على النزول الى 247.60
> ان لم يرجع للاختبار طبعا

 صباح الفل يا معلم حماده ومجهود متميز يا قمر ووجهة نظر محترمة   عموما نستني نشوف هو ناوي علي ايه وانا متفق معاك في نقطة الدعم   ومحدد الاغلاق تحت مستوي  248.60  بشمعة اربع ساعات ... وقتها هيكون فهي كلام كبير اوي   وعموما ربنا يسهل وصبح صبح يا زعيم

----------


## bo7a

> 247.60 247.60 247.60

  :Thumb:   ومن عندي  246.75

----------


## phoenix

هيك الشغل تمام والفيلم عم يحلو مشكور أخ فوركس عقبة و الأخ المطوع

----------


## bo7a

> بالرغم من اني خارج المعركه ولكني احاول التجسس على العدو واتوقع انه اذا نزل لمستوى 35 فهناك مجموعة قناصه انجليز قد يردو الين او يجعلوه يتجاوزه قليلا ولو كسره فاهداف وزير دفاعنا الاخ محمود قويييييييه وصبح صبح على الاخ محمود وعلى المعلم وبقية الرجاله .

 صباح القشطة يا كبير الحتة   ان شاء الله يدغدغ الدعم واحنا مستنيينه   بس قولي رأيك ايه يا معلم في الموج معلش وايه توقعاتك مع المعلم اليوت

----------


## bo7a

> هيك الشغل تمام والفيلم عم يحلو مشكور أخ فوركس عقبة و الأخ المطوع

 حبيب قلبي هنا ؟؟؟   لك وحشة والله يا معلم فيتامينو ... ايه النور دا كله   فينك يا عم الحاج غطسان فين كدا .... ورأيك ايه في الفيلم وايه توقعاتك  ؟؟  صبح صبح يا معلم ... اديني يا عم عصير اي حاجة علشان الجو الحر دا وعلي حساب عبووود   :012:

----------


## phoenix

حبيب الشعب بوحة
لاتنسى الفايل تبع التحليل الأساسي ومنشان الله لا تعزز صفقات.
الأساسي هو القائد على المدى القريب والمتوسط برأيي .
بعتلك العصير بالدي إتش إل

----------


## fxaqaba

> اذا نزل لمستوى 35 فهناك مجموعة قناصه  .

  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

اين تذهب هدا المساء

----------


## forex147

صبح صبح والف مبروك على الحبايب

----------


## bo7a

> حبيب الشعب بوحة
> لاتنسى الفايل تبع التحليل الأساسي ومنشان الله لا تعزز صفقات.
> الأساسي هو القائد على المدى القريب والمتوسط برأيي .
> بعتلك العصير بالدي إتش إل

 مش ناسي والله يا قمر بس عاوز افضي شوية واعمله وهبعتهولك على طول يا كبير   ومفيش تعزيز تاني خلاص انا عندي عقود كتير مفتوحة ومنتظر تحقيق الاهداف ان شاء الله   صبح صبح وشكرا يا معلم على العصير

----------


## Mothawee

ذاهب إلى 251

----------


## phoenix

هههههههه هلكتوني عالصورة أنت وسيادة اللواء أبوصلاح ، مش لاقي صورة مناسبة للأسم ، ابعتلي صورة يا معلمة عزوقك. صبح صبح عليك أخ فوركس147 وانشالله نكون كلنا من الرابحين

----------


## bo7a

> اين تذهب هدا المساء

 الي الجحيم   :Thmbdn:   هو دلوقتي بيقرر اتجاهه لفين وهو محصور بين مستويين ربنا يكون في عونه يعني الصراحة   الدايلي بايفوت والويكلي بايفوت وفايبو 38.2  وموفينج  55  وترند هابط مؤقت    علي فريم الساعة  في حدود من ( 249.25 : 45 ) .  وتحت فيه الدعم الشرس جدا  248.60  والسعر في مثلث هابط كسر أحد الأضلاع كفيل بصعود السعر أو هبوطه   الي مستويات  250.15  ,,  250.45   أو  247.75  ,,  246.75  على الأقل

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> ذاهب إلى 251

 الله يساهل عليه
بس هو بوصل 249.43
وبرجع تاني 
واذا طولت معاه 250.23

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح والف مبروك على الحبايب

 صباح القشطة يا رياسة ومبروك عليك انت كمان يا قمر وان شاء الله الي باقي الاهداف   علشان نقول مبروك بصوت عالي

----------


## bo7a

> هههههههه هلكتوني عالصورة أنت وسيادة اللواء أبوصلاح ، مش لاقي صورة مناسبة للأسم ، ابعتلي صورة يا معلمة عزوقك. صبح صبح عليك أخ فوركس147 وانشالله نكون كلنا من الرابحين

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  اجيبلك صورة كابتشينو بس بعدها بتلاقي نفسك Banned  ههههههه  صباح القشطة يا معلم والله العظيم كنت مفتقدك   :Icon26:

----------


## bo7a

> الله يساهل عليه
> بس هو بوصل 249.43
> وبرجع تاني 
> واذا طولت معاه 250.23

  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:   مستوي قوي جدا وهناك فيه خناقة كبيرة بس اذا نجح في كسره هيروح للمستويات دي   ربنا يسترها ويوفق الجميع يا رب

----------


## forex147

ان شاء الله خير
والله يوفق الكل

----------


## Mothawee

المجنون واليورو  
يأخذون قسط من الراحه لإلتقاط أنفاسهم ومعاوده الهجوم من جديد

----------


## phoenix

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  اجيبلك صورة كابتشينو بس بعدها بتلاقي نفسك Banned ههههههه   صباح القشطة يا معلم والله العظيم كنت مفتقدك

 كما قالت فنانتنا الكبيرة روبي إنتا عارف ليه. بلاش الكابتشينو دبل توب وحياتك  :Inlove:

----------


## bo7a

> كما قالت فنانتنا الكبيرة روبي إنتا عارف ليه. بلاش الكابتشينو دبل توب وحياتك

 يا سلام على الفن .... روبي هي الاصل  :Thumb:   ومعاك واحد دبل توب لكبير المنطقة يا واد يا بليه وصلللللللحه    :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

بلله علي الخمس دقايق شورت خليها تخرب

----------


## فوركسي طموح

يامعلمه دانا متابع سناريو اليوتي محتمل .  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=2525   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=2528  
وحاتبعه الى ان يدي اشارات كويسه ووئتيها ححوطوه على مكتبك .  
وصبح صبح عى سيد المعلمين وبئية الرجالة .
}

----------


## bo7a

> بلله علي الخمس دقايق شورت خليها تخرب

 وتخرب ليه كلام زي الفل وتابع الشارت اللي في المرفقات دا وقولي رأيك   شفت ازاي قوة المنطقة اللي قلنا عليها ردت السعر كتير جدا وشوف الشارت وقولي رأيك   صبح صبح يا معلمة

----------


## forex147

اي الحكايه شكل مسلسل نهايه رجل شجاع بدا

----------


## bo7a

[quote=فوركسي طموح;378173]يامعلمه دانا متابع سناريو اليوتي محتمل .  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=2525   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=2528  
وحاتبعه الى ان يدي اشارات كويسه ووئتيها ححوطوه على مكتبك .  
وصبح صبح عى سيد المعلمين وبئية الرجالة .   الكبير كبير يا سيد المعلمين ... انا متابع والله بس قلت لو فيه اي أبديت كدا من حبيبنا عبود   تسلم الايادي يا قمر واي جديد انا مستني  وصبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> وتخرب ليه كلام زي الفل وتابع الشارت اللي في المرفقات دا وقولي رأيك   شفت ازاي قوة المنطقة اللي قلنا عليها ردت السعر كتير جدا وشوف الشارت وقولي رأيك    صبح صبح يا معلمة

 والله يا باشا تمام وفن وابداع والمرة هدي الاحتمال الاكبر كسر القناة السفلية ان شا الله ودعيلي بالمية نقطة  انها تيجي علي الدخول 249.43 لانه لسه باقيلي 5 صفقات تانية وصبحصبح يا باشا

----------


## bo7a

[quote=فوركسي طموح;378174]ماعرفش من فين جت الكلمات الانجليزية النذله . 
حاولت اعم تعديل واحذفها ولكنها رجعت تاني . 
دا هيا موش محترمه مالأصل .   :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:   هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههه  قتلتني والله من الضحك ..... الله يسعد أيامك يا معلم   انت مشكلللللللللللللة    :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:

----------


## bo7a

> والله يا باشا تمام وفن وابداع والمرة هدي الاحتمال الاكبر كسر القناة السفلية ان شا الله ودعيلي بالمية نقطة انها تيجي علي الدخول 249.43 لانه لسه باقيلي 5 صفقات تانية وصبحصبح يا باشا

 ربنا يكرمك يا قمر وان شاء الله بالتوفيق و 300  نقطة مش  100  بس   انت حبيب قلبي يا حوده  :Icon26:

----------


## bo7a

> اي الحكايه شكل مسلسل نهايه رجل شجاع بدا

 هههههههههههههه   ان شاء الله النهاية تكون النهاردا بس عاوزينها نهاية مأساوية على الإنجليز ان شاء الله   وصبح صبح يا ريس

----------


## فوركسي طموح

داهي راحت اهووووه والحق انتصر على الباطل .  
اكيد يامعملمه دنا جندي استخبارات باواء بتاعك واي حاجه عن تحركات العدو ححاول انقلها . 
بس عاوزين تاكيد بان يرتفع ويوضح انه اكمل موجه خامسه والبيع الامن عندما يعود ويكسر ضلع الوتد من اسفل هذا الم يكن الترقيم من الاساس خاطئاً .

----------


## bo7a

> داهي راحت اهووووه والحق انتصر على الباطل .  
> اكيد يامعملمه دنا جندي استخبارات باواء بتاعك واي حاجه عن تحركات العدو ححاول انقلها . 
> بس عاوزين تاكيد بان يرتفع ويوضح انه اكمل موجه خامسه والبيع الامن عندما يعود ويكسر ضلع الوتد من اسفل هذا الم يكن الترقيم من الاساس خاطئاً .

 أنا واثق تماما من ترقيمك وان شاء الله يمشي زي ما انت حاسبها يا كبير   :Clap:   بس هي الخامسة لو تقطع وما تكملش تبقي حاجة زي الفل   :012:   ومنتظرين اي جديد يا قمر دا البحر غدار ولازم يكون معانا سباح كبير زيك يا عبوووود

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

PLEASE DONT TRY THIS AT HOME
ترقيم جديد بس خاص بالمتهورين

----------


## فوركسي طموح

هي احتمالاتها يافندم . 
ياما 50 بالميه من الرابعه كأدنى حد . 
وقد تعمل دبل توب مع التالثه . 
ووقد تصل لاعلى الوتد . 
وقد تكسره قليلا للاعلى ولكن هنا بشرط ان لاتتعدى الثالثه .  
اكثر موجه تعبتني فالترقيم هي الاولى من الاولى ولكن حولت احللها بكل الفريمات وطابقة تقريبا الموجه القطريه الاماميه وكانت الموجه الاولى بكاملها ممتده مثلما يحدث دائما بالموجه الاولى من الموجه القطرية النهائيه .

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> بلله علي الخمس دقايق شورت خليها تخرب

 الحمد لله سكرناها ضربة سريعة والحمد لله

----------


## bo7a

> PLEASE DONT TRY THIS AT HOME
> ترقيم جديد بس خاص بالمتهورين

  :Drive1: keep it away from children :Drive1:

----------


## forex147

الضرب كله على الين دولار اللي راح يسحبهم لتحت لتحت  واللي عنده عقد بيع من مركز حلو يحط استوب لوز على الربح ويضحي بكم نقطه حق الترلينق ستوب والله كريم ويرزقنا اجمعين

----------


## bo7a

> هي احتمالاتها يافندم . 
> ياما 50 بالميه من الرابعه كأدنى حد . 
> وقد تعمل دبل توب مع التالثه . 
> ووقد تصل لاعلى الوتد . 
> وقد تكسره قليلا للاعلى ولكن هنا بشرط ان لاتتعدى الثالثه .  
> اكثر موجه تعبتني فالترقيم هي الاولى من الاولى ولكن حولت احللها بكل الفريمات وطابقة تقريبا الموجه القطريه الاماميه وكان تصحيحها قويا مثلما يحدث دائما بالموجه الاولى من الموجه القطرية .

    :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   تسلم الأيادي يا كبير وان شاء الله دبل توب معتبرة وصبح صبح يا قمر   وانا متابع

----------


## bo7a

> الحمد لله سكرناها ضربة سريعة والحمد لله

 مليوووون مبروك يا معلم محمود ومزيد من الارباح ان شاء الله

----------


## forex147

اللو للين دولار 120.40 كسرها سلامتك 119.60

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

خلينا نشوف شو الي بصير في مالنطقة الحالية

----------


## bo7a

> اللو للين دولار 120.40 كسرها سلامتك 119.60

 متفق معاك تماما يا قمر وانا في موضوع حبيبنا ابو سليم وضعت الشارت وقلت ان دا رأيي   ان شاء الله يروح للهدف بتاعك ومبروك عليك مقدما وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> خلينا نشوف شو الي بصير في مالنطقة الحالية

 هيبقي فيه ضرب نار هنا واتمني يكسر المرة دي بقي ... ارتد أكثر من 3 مرات باهداف بعيدة   وكنا بنصبر عليه بس المرة دي ان شاء الله يكسر والي اهداف جنوبية غربية وشرقية   وصبح صبح يا كبير الحتة

----------


## bo7a

الاغلاق في النقطة الحمراء يبقي على الاهداف هواااااا

----------


## forex147

صبح صبح ياعم الحاج
الين دولارارتد من اللو وان شاء الله يكسر ومشوار كبير 
واترند ديلي انكسر على اليورو ين ويارب يكمل والمجنون في طريقه لكسر الترند الديلي
مولد في الطريق احدث افلام الصيف في بوحه سينما

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> مليوووون مبروك يا معلم محمود ومزيد من الارباح ان شاء الله

 انت حبيبي القلب عاوز اشيل حتة من القلب واعطيهالك
صبح صبح يا معلم ولسه المشاور في اوله

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح ياعم الحاج
> الين دولارارتد من اللو وان شاء الله يكسر ومشوار كبير 
> واترند ديلي انكسر على اليورو ين ويارب يكمل والمجنون في طريقه لكسر الترند الديلي
> مولد في الطريق احدث افلام الصيف في بوحه سينما

 هههههههههههههه  ان شاء الله يا برنس   وعلى فكرة من أكثر الازواج اللي بحترمها جدا اليورو ين بعد ابو الاندال طبعا   :012:   وطريقهم واحد في اغلب الاحوال وان شاء الله تبقي ليلة كلها مكاسب باذن الله ونعمل فرح هنا

----------


## bo7a

> انت حبيبي القلب عاوز اشيل حتة من القلب واعطيهالك
> صبح صبح يا معلم ولسه المشاور في اوله

 الله يكرمك يا حوده .... ربنا يديم المعروف يا قمر   وان شاء الله الطريق كله أخضر باذن الله وصبح صبح يا غالي   :Icon26:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> الاغلاق في النقطة الحمراء يبقي على الاهداف هواااااا

 معاك يا معلم وهدي رؤية متهورة علي فيرم الساعة

----------


## bo7a

> معاك يا معلم وهدي رؤية متهورة علي فيرم الساعة

 صح يا معلم .... ايه رايك بقي نطلع احنا بنفسنا نشوف الموضوع دا  ؟؟  نضرب اتنين كابتشينو ونطلع نشوف حل مع ابن المجانين دا   دا من بقاله 3 ايام يا عم الحاج مش عاوز يكسر .....  :Thmbdn:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> صح يا معلم .... ايه رايك بقي نطلع احنا بنفسنا نشوف الموضوع دا ؟؟  نضرب اتنين كابتشينو ونطلع نشوف حل مع ابن المجانين دا    دا من بقاله 3 ايام يا عم الحاج مش عاوز يكسر .....

 والله يا معلم ما في فلوس بستني انسكر الصفقات علي المجنون ونسحب شوية من الرصيد 
خلي العزومة عليك المرة ديه بس كابتشينو من الفاخر بدنا المطر ينزل في نص الصيف

----------


## bo7a

> والله يا معلم ما في فلوس بستني انسكر الصفقات علي المجنون ونسحب شوية من الرصيد 
> خلي العزومة عليك المرة ديه بس كابتشينو من الفاخر بدنا المطر ينزل في نص الصيف

 مفيش ايه يا خويا  ؟؟؟  أمال انا اللي معايا فلوس  ؟؟  دا انت جاي تعرج في حارة مكسحين بقي   :012:   طب شوف اللي يعزمني ويعزمك   :012:   خلاص نستني ابو صلاح بقي غطسان بقاله كام يوم وهتلاقي العملية مريشة معاه   :Wub:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

نظرة سطحية جدا

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> مفيش ايه يا خويا ؟؟؟ أمال انا اللي معايا فلوس ؟؟  دا انت جاي تعرج في حارة مكسحين بقي  طب شوف اللي يعزمني ويعزمك    خلاص نستني ابو صلاح بقي غطسان بقاله كام يوم وهتلاقي العملية مريشة معاه

 خلاص خلاص حنعزمك وبعين الله :Thumb:  :013:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

بداية موجة هبوط جديدة للمجنون منطلقة من 1MIN
ان شا الله يكسر المرة هدي

----------


## bo7a

تسلم ايدك يا حوده ومستنيين نشوف ابن الحلال دا هيكسر امتي

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

نشوف الان الهبوط علي الدقيقة لوين يودينا

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

مفعول الكابتشينو علي الدقيقة يبدأ في الظهور

----------


## phoenix

شكل  قوات الدفاع على  ال 248.70  عمال تبدي تماسك

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

استراحة بسيطة ونكمل المشوار بدو يستريح من حقه

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

لا تزال الموجة مستمرة ونذهب الي 246.46 ونري بعدها ما يحدث

----------


## bo7a

> لا تزال الموجة مستمرة ونذهب الي 246.46 ونري بعدها ما يحدث

 كسر الترند الصاعد على الفريمات الصغيرة ومنها الي مستوي  248.60  وبرده منتظرين الكسر   يا مسهل ياااااارب

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> كسر الترند الصاعد على الفريمات الصغيرة ومنها الي مستوي 248.60 وبرده منتظرين الكسر    يا مسهل ياااااارب

 معلش كان في غلط فني متجه 248.46

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

لان ه عني راحت فيرم الدقيقة هدا شي عجيب بس توخد الموجة الحالية لزوج

----------


## أسامة أمين

تسجيل متابعة

----------


## bo7a

> تسجيل متابعة

 وحشتني ..... عدد نجوم السما .... وحشتني   ايه يا قمر فينك ؟؟  كل دي غيبة !!    طمنا عليك يا زعيم ... وقولنا رأيك كدا في صاحبنا دا   وصبح صبح يا عسل

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

بدأ موجة جديدة اخري بعد موجة ارتفاع قصيرة وننتظر الكسر من المنطقة لمطينة بطين

----------


## bo7a

> بدأ موجة جديدة اخري بعد موجة ارتفاع قصيرة وننتظر الكسر من المنطقة لمطينة بطين

 هههههههههههههههههه  انت عارف رخامة المنطقة دي حاجة كويسة اوي اوي اوي   لان كسرها ان شاء الله يبقي فيها ضرب استوبات وهيطير على تحت ...   الدببة كلهم خايفين يدخلوا ومستنيين كسرها وهوب هتلاقي عقود بيع بالهبل علي المنطقة دي   وعينك بقي ما تشوف الا النور يا ابو النور

----------


## bo7a

بقولك يا محمود لو لقيته قفل بشمعة الساعة في المنطقة الأحمرة دي   ابعت القوات تقف على  248.60  ويمنعوه بالقوة من تخطيها مرة تانية   وعاوزك يا معلم تبعت حد من الرجالة يروح يستقبله   في مطار  248.15  وياخده على شارع 246.75  يفسحه شوية

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

والله يا باشا صرنا رايحين  248.40 وعديها رايحين هناك وقاعدين نشرب كابتشينو للصبح

----------


## phoenix

نفسي أفسحو

----------


## phoenix

هو في إيه يا معلمة إنتا زعلت مني ولا إيه ، إحنا حنمسكو أنا بأيد و انتا بأيد وحنفسحو يعني حيتفسح متقلقش لكن المنطقة دي غلسة وعايزالها صبر لغاية تأكيد الكسر ونعملنا بعدها فسحة بس متنسليش الدبل توب في الفسحة  :013:

----------


## bo7a

> هو في إيه يا معلمة إنتا زعلت مني ولا إيه ، إحنا حنمسكو أنا بأيد و انتا بأيد وحنفسحو يعني حيتفسح متقلقش لكن المنطقة دي غلسة وعايزالها صبر لغاية تأكيد الكسر ونعملنا بعدها فسحة بس متنسليش الدبل توب في الفسحة

 خلاص نخليهم اتنين دبل توب علشان انا وانت ولا انا هقعد اتفرج عليك وانت بتشربه   :012:   صبح صبح يا برنس وان شاء الله فسحة زي الفل

----------


## forex147

مسي مسي
السوق مالوا نايم النهارده

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> مسي مسي
> السوق مالوا نايم النهارده

 دالكل بيترقب اخبار سوق العقارات بتاع البعبع الامريكاني في الغد . 
انا افضل الجلوس على الحياد اليوم .

----------


## bo7a

> مسي مسي
> السوق مالوا نايم النهارده

  

> دالكل بيترقب اخبار سوق العقارات بتاع البعبع الامريكاني في الغد . 
> انا افضل الجلوس على الحياد اليوم .

 كلام سليم يا عبود ... الله يبارك فيك   بس أنا اعتقد هتكون فيه حركة على المجنون في السوق الاسيوية وربنا يسهل   مسي مسي على كل الحبايب

----------


## فوركسي طموح

انشاء الله عى فوء يامعلم شوية عشان سناريو القطريه بتاعتنا . 
ومن ثم تاتي الاخبار الامريكيه جيده وينزل تضامنا مع قوة صديقه ويكسر الوتد لاسفل . 
دي حتكون ضربه حلوه على نافوخ الندل . 
دعنا الان نصبح ونصبح ثم نترقب  :012:

----------


## forex147

> انشاء الله عى فوء يامعلم شوية عشان سناريو القطريه بتاعتنا . 
> ومن ثم تاتي الاخبار الامريكيه جيده وينزل تضامنا مع قوة صديقه ويكسر الوتد لاسفل . 
> دي حتكون ضربه حلوه على نافوخ الندل . 
> دعنا الان نصبح ونصبح ثم نترقب

 انت كده :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معلمه ارجع وائول حتى لو نزل اتوقع منطقة 35 -- 10 من الميتين وثمانيه واربعين قد تكون قويه شويه وانت اعلم مني وافهم .

----------


## bo7a

> انشاء الله عى فوء يامعلم شوية عشان سناريو القطريه بتاعتنا . 
> ومن ثم تاتي الاخبار الامريكيه جيده وينزل تضامنا مع قوة صديقه ويكسر الوتد لاسفل . 
> دي حتكون ضربه حلوه على نافوخ الندل . 
> دعنا الان نصبح ونصبح ثم نترقب

 الله يبارك فيك يا زعيم   :Clap:  :Clap:   خلاص علشان خاطر عيونك يا قمر نفتحله البوابة يصعد شوية   بس اذا هرب يبقي الحساب عندك انت   :012:   الصعود برده فيه عراقيل كتير ولو اني عاوز اغلس عليك واعرف نهاية الصعود وفق اليوت هيكون فين في الموجة دي ؟  لان منطقة  249.25 : 45  مقاومة رخمة جدا لو نجح في اختراقها يبقي هنشوفه على حدود 250.15  : 45   ايضا فيه مشكلة في الهبوط وعناد مستوي 248.50 / 60  والارتداد السريع منه دا بيوضح قد ايه انه قوي   يبقي كسر أحد المستويات دي هيحدد وجهته الفترة القادمة وعاوز رأيك الموجي يا قمر وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> معلمه ارجع وائول حتى لو نزل اتوقع منطقة 35 -- 10 من الميتين وثمانيه واربعين قد تكون قويه شويه وانت اعلم مني وافهم .

 لا يا قمر مش قد .. دي أكيدة لانها هتناسب فايبو 50%  علي الاربع ساعات وكمان هتبقي نقطة   الالتقاء مع الترند الصاعد وربما يكون هناك ارتداد منه ان لم يكون للين رأي أخر   بس اذا كان مصمم على الهبوط فهو ما بيهموش دعم ايه ولا ترند ايه وطالما كسر 248.60  يبقي   مستعد يكسر أي دعم  .... ملحوظة في محلها وتسلم يا قمر   :Thumb:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

بس برضو حيره يامعلمه والصورة مش واضحه جدا . 
دالبيه اليوت بيشاور من بعيد ويئول واد يعبدووووه داهو برضو فيه نزول هذا اذ لقطت الاشاره صح . 
يمكن يرتد من الان ويمكن ينزل زياده عن ديك المستويات ويعود سريعا . 
دانا موش عارف ارقم يامعلم دا الوضع ضبابي والعدو موش باينلوه وجه .

----------


## bo7a

> بس برضو حيره يامعلمه والصورة مش واضحه جدا . 
> دالبيه اليوت بيشاور من بعيد ويئول واد يعبدووووه داهو برضو فيه نزول هذا اذ لقطت الاشاره صح . 
> يمكن يرتد من الان ويمكن ينزل زياده عن ديك المستويات ويعود سريعا . 
> دانا موش عارف ارقم يامعلم دا الوضع ضبابي والعدو موش باينلوه وجه .

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  دا لسان حال كل واحد خارج السوق وهو دا الكلام السليم   المستوي دا والوضع دا صعب جدا ان واحد يفكر يدخل من هنا شورت أو لونج   والكل منتظر اما اكمال التصحيح أو الصعود ولو اني شايف ان الصعود للمستويات 252 و  254  و260    لازمله تصحيح على الاقل ل  244.00  علشان تكون الانطلاقة قوية والا هنشوف تذبذب بين المستويات   فخليك مترقب ومراقب للاوضاع واي جديد اخوك بوحه رامي ودنه معاك بس اوعي تملصها   :Drive1:

----------


## bo7a

الله أكبر   تم اختراق 248.60  والاغلاق تحتها وبيننا وبين الهدف 248.15  ...  15  نقطة فقط  :Cloud9:   عاوزين زقة يا رجالة

----------


## forex147

حلاوتك
 انسي حاجه و50 لسه  244 ان شاء الله

----------


## fxaqaba

اول نقطة دعم في طريقه هي خط الـ 100% يعني الـ 247065 والله اعلم.... الواحد يعني بيقول اللي الو واللي علي... لما يكون صعود حنحكي صعود ولما يمون هبوط حنحكي هبوط ومش حنجامل حد....فقط المجاملة بالافراح اللي انشالله يجعلها دايما بفلم بوحة يا رب.... :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## bo7a

الحمد لله تحقق هدف عقدنا المفتوح من  249.15  والهدف 248.15   + 100  نقطة   + 1200  أرباح مرحلـــــــــــــة   ______________  +  1300  نقطة الإجمـــــــــالي   مليون مبروك لكل الحبايب ويارب مزيد من الأرباح   الهدف القادم 246.75  ( شورت من 248.00  )

----------


## CJA

مبروكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك  ككككككككككككككك

----------


## bo7a

> حلاوتك
> انسي حاجه و50 لسه 244 ان شاء الله

 تمام يا معلمة وان شاء الله هنشوف  244.00  باذن الله بس احنا نطمع في كسر 246.50   ياااااه دي تبقي فرصة من ذهب وهنشوف ارقام زي العسل

----------


## bo7a

> اول نقطة دعم في طريقه هي خط الـ 100% يعني الـ 247065 والله اعلم.... الواحد يعني بيقول اللي الو واللي علي... لما يكون صعود حنحكي صعود ولما يمون هبوط حنحكي هبوط ومش حنجامل حد....فقط المجاملة بالافراح اللي انشالله يجعلها دايما بفلم بوحة يا رب....

 تمام يا حبي الله يبارك فيك ...... مليون مبروك عليك يا قمر   وان شاء الله يدغدغها .... دا أنا موصي عليه   صبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> مبروكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك  ككككككككككككككك

   الله يبارك فيك يا زعيم ..... مبروك عليك وعلي كل الناس الحلوة اللي معانا   وصبح صبح

----------


## forex147

ان شاء الله
ل 236 ولا تزعل

----------


## bo7a

> ان شاء الله
> ل 236 ولا تزعل

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ياااااااااااارب يا خويا ياااااااااااارب

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> بس برضو حيره يامعلمه والصورة مش واضحه جدا . 
> دالبيه اليوت بيشاور من بعيد ويئول واد يعبدووووه داهو برضو فيه نزول هذا اذ لقطت الاشاره صح . 
> يمكن يرتد من الان ويمكن ينزل زياده عن ديك المستويات ويعود سريعا . 
> دانا موش عارف ارقم يامعلم دا الوضع ضبابي والعدو موش باينلوه وجه .

  
مبروووووووووووووووك مبروووووووووووووووك مبرووووووووووك يامعلمه ولكل الرجاله . 
دانا طلعت لمقهى وطلبت لابتوب مخصوص لان الاي ام ايت خرب . 
معلمه دا صوحابي عاوزين يدبحوني لما طلبت اللاب توب . 
اليوت بيأول ان الموجه سي فكل التصحيحات الا المثلثيه لازم تكون خمس موجات . 
وانا بكل الترقيمات المحتمله اللي كنت حاططها سواء فلات ولا دبل فلات ولا حتى زجزاج لو تم . 
لم تكتمل خمس موجات بعد الموجه الاخيره اللي نزلت من فوق . 
مبرووووووووووووووووووك وانصح بالترقب .

----------


## stop

> الحمد لله تحقق هدف عقدنا المفتوح من 249.15 والهدف 248.15   + 100 نقطة   + 1200 أرباح مرحلـــــــــــــة   ______________  + 1300 نقطة الإجمـــــــــالي   مليون مبروك لكل الحبايب ويارب مزيد من الأرباح    الهدف القادم 246.75 ( شورت من 248.00 )

  
الف مبروك يامعلم وعقبال 000.00   :Clap: 
انا بيني وبين المجنون تصفية حسابات .... 
سبق وان اعتدى على حسابي وضرب المارجن :Bomb: 
انا معاكم على التردد ...
 وان شاء الله  نكيل الصاع صاعين !   :013:

----------


## medhat 2007

مبروك يا رجالة الف مبروك 
احلى تنام و تصحى تلاقى نفسك كسبان
الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## bo7a

> مبروووووووووووووووك مبروووووووووووووووك مبرووووووووووك يامعلمه ولكل الرجاله . 
> دانا طلعت لمقهى وطلبت لابتوب مخصوص لان الاي ام ايت خرب . 
> معلمه دا صوحابي عاوزين يدبحوني لما طلبت اللاب توب . 
> اليوت بيأول ان الموجه سي فكل التصحيحات الا المثلثيه لازم تكون خمس موجات . 
> وانا بكل الترقيمات المحتمله اللي كنت حاططها سواء فلات ولا دبل فلات ولا حتى زجزاج لو تم . 
> لم تكتمل خمس موجات بعد الموجه الاخيره اللي نزلت من فوق . 
> مبرووووووووووووووووووك وانصح بالترقب .

 الله يبارك فيك يا قمر ومليون مبروك على الجميع وان شاء الله الي باقي الاهداف   انا بقي عاوز اغلس عليك بشارت حلو زيك كدا يا حلو وحطلي الترقيم عليه اصل انا مليش في العوم خالص   معلش يا عبوووود هنتعبك معانا والف شكر لك يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> الف مبروك يامعلم وعقبال 000.00 
> انا بيني وبين المجنون تصفية حسابات .... 
> سبق وان اعتدى على حسابي وضرب المارجن
> انا معاكم على التردد ...
> وان شاء الله نكيل الصاع صاعين !

 الله يبارك فيك يا قمر ... معلش هو دايما كدا يغلب في الاول  بس ان شاء الله يكون فيه رزق طيب لك يا غالي ونورتنا بمداخلتك الجميلة دي   وصبح صبح يا قمر ومنتظرين مشاركاتك دايما معانا

----------


## bo7a

> مبروك يا رجالة الف مبروك 
> احلى تنام و تصحى تلاقى نفسك كسبان
> الحمد لله رب العالمين

 الله يبارك فيك يا حبي مبروك عليك يا مدحت باشا وان شاء الله مزيد من الارباح   دي باقي الاهداف ان شاء الله يوصلها   وصبح صبح يا مدحت باشا

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح يا بوحه  
مبروك تحقيق الأهدف  
أنا عندي عقد بييع من أسبوع من 247.15 وهو العقد الأخير إلي لم يتم إقفاله  
شو رايكم نعطيها بيع مره ثانية  
والهدف 246

----------


## فوركسي طموح

يامعلمه داهو كسرها بعنف المستويات اللي انت سبق وان طرحتها انت .
وكبير يكبيييييييييييييير . 
قد تكون صحيحه للغايه اننا بتصحيح قوي ولاكن حيعقبه طلوع قوي للغاااايه لان الموجه الاخيره لايمكن ان تكون الخامسه لانها ستكون اطول من الثالثه والاولى كذلك .  
 اعتقد انها موجه فرعيه من التالثه . 
ويكون غلط الترقيم تماما اذا كسر قاع الموجه الحاليه اللي هو عند 245 . 
دانا لي عوده يامعلمه بعد شويتين .

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح يا بوحه  
> مبروك تحقيق الأهدف  
> أنا عندي عقد بييع من أسبوع من 247.15 وهو العقد الأخير إلي لم يتم إقفاله  
> شو رايكم نعطيها بيع مره ثانية  
> والهدف 246

 صباح الفل يا قمر ...  الله يبارك فيك يا غالي   استني على العقد دا ان شاء الله يحقق هدفك ولكن البيع من هنا صعب جدا   انتظر الارتداد وان شاء الله انا هابيع تاني من  248.60  في حال اختبارها والارتداد منها   بلاش استعجال يا قمر وان شاء الله ربك هيرزقنا برزق طيب

----------


## forex147

صبح  والف مليون مبروك على الحلوين

----------


## bo7a

> يامعلمه داهو كسرها بعنف المستويات اللي انت سبق وان طرحتها قد تكون صحيحه للغايه اننا بتصحيح قوي ولاكن حيعقبه طلوع قوي للغاااايه لان الموجه الاخيره لايمكن ان تكون الخامسه لانها ستكون اطول من الثالثه والاولى كذلك اعتقد انها موجه فرعيه من التالثه . 
> ويكون غلط تماما اذا كسر قاع الموجه الحاليه اللي هو عند 245 . 
> دانا لي عوده يامعلمه بعد شويتين .

 متفق معاك تمام يا قمر وتسلم ايدك على الشارت   أعتقد الارتداد وارد جدا من المستويات دي ان لم يهبط ويكسر 246.50   وان ارتد هيروح يختبر مستوي المقاومة ( الدعم السابق ) الشرس جدا  248.60   وأتوقع الارتداد منه الي اهداف جنوبية غربية وشرقية باذن الله   وننتظر المعلم عند النقطة الزرقاء علي الشارت ان شاء الله والهدف قبلها ب  25  نقطة  وصبح صبح يا سيد المعلمين ومنتظرك

----------


## bo7a

> صبح والف مليون مبروك على الحلوين

 صبح صبح ومليون مبروك عليك انت كمان يا قمر وبانتظار باقي الاهداف

----------


## Mothawee

انزين نشتري

----------


## fxaqaba

23.6%

----------


## فوركسي طموح

وبرضو اطرح سناريو على متبك يامعلمه وانت اللي هتوجهنا . 
والاخضر ياعم هي موجات مكتمله فيها شروط الحافزه كما اعتقد .  
الموجه الاولى الصغننه قد يبدو انها ليست موجه كامله ولكن انا اعتقد انها بالفريمات الصغيره طابقت الموجه القطريه الاماميه . 
ولي عوده في الغد يامعلمه. 
تعديل .. الا قطعه الاخضر الصوغننه اللي بالاخير فهي مالهاش دخل .

----------


## bo7a

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة bo7a   _ طيب نشوف الشارت التاني ونشوف الحركة كانت عاملة إزاي وهل ممكن تتكرر تاني ولا لا   حط موفينج 55 علي الشارت وشوف معايا يا عم الحاج   بتاريخ 22/6 عمل مقاومة جديدة عند 247.92 وهبط واخترق الموفينج ( باللون الأحمر )   وارتد من الترند وما فضلش كتير تحت الموفينج وصعد مرة تانية ( باللون الأزرق )   والتزم تماما بالموفينج 55 وارتد منه أكثر من مرة ( باللون البني ) الي أن حقق هاي جديد   عند 248.76 بتاريخ 9/7 ... ليكرر نفس السيناريو تماماً حتي الآن   والمنتظر أن يحقق الهاي الجديد عند 250.05 والارتداد من خط الترند المكسور   قارن الحركة بالألوان على الشارت   ربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير ومحدش يستعجل على الرزق ... القادم أفضل باذن الله _  ياريت حد يتابع معايا السيناريو دا   وشوفوا الشارت كدا اتحقق السيناريو مطابق تماما للحركة الأولي والمسلسل خلص   وننتظر اما اعادته أو مسلسل من نوع جديد ... لو المسلسل اتعاد يبقي ان شاء الله   على حسب الحركة ممكن نشوف مستوي 247.00 باذن الله .. وخلونا نتابع     وننتظر الحلقات الحمراء من المسلسل بعد فشله في اختراق الترند المكسور   بوحه سينما ( مش هتقدر تفتح عنيك  :Nono:  )    الحمد لله كما توقعنا ووصل السعر فعلا   هل ينتهي المسلسل أم ان تكون الحلقة الاخيرة أطول من الحلقات السابقة  ؟؟  الفيصل من وجهة نظري كسر الدعم عند  246.50

----------


## bo7a

> 23.6%

 تمام يا حبي الله يبارك فيك   عاوزين بس شمعة الاربع ساعات تقفل تحت  247.90  بعدها هقولك الف مبروووووك

----------


## Mothawee

يابوحه تسلم ايدك على اللوحات الفنيه الجميله  
بس هو حيحقق ارتفاع 252 قبل الهبوط غلى مستوى 246 او انه راح يكمل الهبوط مع الحركة اليوم

----------


## bo7a

> يابوحه تسلم ايدك على اللوحات الفنيه الجميله  
> بس هو حيحقق ارتفاع 252 قبل الهبوط غلى مستوى 246 او انه راح يكمل الهبوط مع الحركة اليوم

   ربنا يسترها   عموما أنا عندي مستويين اختراق أي منهم هيحدد وجهته سواء صعود أو هبوط   248.60  كسرها بشمعة أربع ساعات يبقي فركش هنشوف  250.00  و  252.00  كمان   كسر  246.75  والاغلاق تحتها بشمعة أربع ساعات يبقي ممكن نشوف 244.50  و  244.00 كمان   وحاليا الاغلاق تحت 247.90 / 75  هيبقي وجهته القادمة الترند الصاعد وخط القناة السفلي   واللي بيتفق تماما مع مستوي 76.4  فايبو  عند  246.50    ممكن منها الارتداد لأعلي وممكن كسرها يبقي لاهداف جنوبية لأنه تقريبا اخر دعم شرس قبل  244.00    وصبح صبح يا غالي

----------


## نديم الذكريات

مساء الأنوار للجميع وأسعد الله جميع أوقاتكم بكل خير   بعد غيبة قصيرة لظروف العمل رجعنا ولقينا حاجات جديدة   وبصراحة مشتاق لكم جميعا كل شخص بأسمه   وأنا راجع لأول صفحة وأشوف وش الهرجة   وتقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## bo7a

> مساء الأنوار للجميع وأسعد الله جميع أوقاتكم بكل خير   بعد غيبة قصيرة لظروف العمل رجعنا ولقينا حاجات جديدة   وبصراحة مشتاق لكم جميعا كل شخص بأسمه   وأنا راجع لأول صفحة وأشوف وش الهرجة   وتقبلوا تحياتي

 مساء البهجة والأنوار ... مساء الفل والأزهار ... مساء الحب بدون أسوار   حمدا لله علي سلامتك يا قمر ونورت الموضوع ومنتظرين أراءك ومداخلاتك معانا   وصبح صبح

----------


## Mothawee

والله يا حبيبي يا بوحه أنا عندي نضره أنه لازم هذا الزوج يكمل السيناريو برسمه الفراشة يعني كسر المقاومه وبعدها التزود بالدعم والإنطلاق صعوداً  
يعني أتوقع أنه لانم أنشوف هذا الرقم 246.70 أو 247.00 وبعدها طيران على الأهداف الجديده 252 و 253

----------


## bo7a

> والله يا حبيبي يا بوحه أنا عندي نضره أنه لازم هذا الزوج يكمل السيناريو برسمه الفراشة يعني كسر المقاومه وبعدها التزود بالدعم والإنطلاق صعوداً  
> يعني أتوقع أنه لانم أنشوف هذا الرقم 246.70 أو 247.00 وبعدها طيران على الأهداف الجديده 252 و 253

 تمام متفقين ......  وانا منتظر نفس المستوي دا برده زي ما قلتلك   يا يكسر ويبقي مصمم على الهبوط  أو يرتد ويروح للمستويات العالية

----------


## Mothawee

ايه رأيك يا بوحه عقد البيع الأخير يكون الهدف 246.80
ووضع أمر شراء من 246.75 والهدف 252

----------


## Mothawee

> تمام متفقين ...... وانا منتظر نفس المستوي دا برده زي ما قلتلك    يا يكسر ويبقي مصمم على الهبوط أو يرتد ويروح للمستويات العالية

  
هو مش راح ينزل لأنه فيه حاجه بتلسع لما يوصلها يطلع طيران على فووق أتوقع أنه المكان فيه شوك

----------


## bo7a

> هو مش راح ينزل لأنه فيه حاجه بتلسع لما يوصلها يطلع طيران على فووق أتوقع أنه المكان فيه شوك

 ههههههههههههههه  هو عمل كدا برده مع  248.60  وارتد أكتر من  5  مرات ولما كسر واغلق تحتها شوف راح لفين   يبقي نستني وبلاش نسبق الأحداث وننتظر اختبار المستويات القوية وان شاء الله كل خير يا غالي

----------


## Mothawee

> ههههههههههههههه  هو عمل كدا برده مع 248.60 وارتد أكتر من 5 مرات ولما كسر واغلق تحتها شوف راح لفين    يبقي نستني وبلاش نسبق الأحداث وننتظر اختبار المستويات القوية وان شاء الله كل خير يا غالي

 يا بوحه عاوز أنام أنا برمجت طلب شراء من مستوى 246.80 وإنشاء الله خييير  
وفي الحقيقه ما توقعش أنه يوصل لهذا المستوى ممكن يوصل 247.00 ويطلع

----------


## bo7a

> يا بوحه عاوز أنام أنا برمجت طلب شراء من مستوى 246.80 وإنشاء الله خييير  
> وفي الحقيقه ما توقعش أنه يوصل لهذا المستوى ممكن يوصل 247.00 ويطلع

 روح يا معلم نام براحتك ... نوم العوافي ... وفي الحقيقة هو ممكن ما يوصلش المستويين الاتنين النهاردا   لأنه هيصحح شوية الهبوط دول واحتمال يطلع يختبر 248.60  لو ما قفلش بشمعة اربع ساعات تحت 247.90    طيب استني الربع ساعة دي وادخل نام يا معلم علي ما نشوف هو ناوي علي ايه

----------


## Mothawee

يالله أنا مستني معاك  
ما تخفش أصلي أنا بنام والكمبيوتر شغال جمبي من عادتي نومي متقطع آخذلي نظره شوية على السوق أشوفه عامل أيه 
بس أتمنه أنه يوصل 247.00 لأنها أأمن منطقه للشراء لأني اليوم غامرت كتير والحمد لله وصل الربح مثل ما أنا. ولاكن بعد ما طلعت روحي. 
أنا مستني شارت وتحليلك لإقفال الأربع ساعات

----------


## Mothawee

ها يا بوحه فرجيني حصل ايه

----------


## bo7a

> يالله أنا مستني معاك  
> ما تخفش أصلي أنا بنام والكمبيوتر شغال جمبي من عادتي نومي متقطع آخذلي نظره شوية على السوق أشوفه عامل أيه 
> بس أتمنه أنه يوصل 247.00 لأنها أأمن منطقه للشراء لأني اليوم غامرت كتير والحمد لله وصل الربح مثل ما أنا. ولاكن بعد ما طلعت روحي. 
> أنا مستني شارت وتحليلك لإقفال الأربع ساعات

 الشارت في المرفقات يا قمر   وأتوقع الوصول ل  246.50  ان شاء الله ومنها الي فوق اذا ارتد أو تحت اذا كسر   وصبح صبح

----------


## Mothawee

انا بخلي الاوردر من 246.80 والخساره 246.40 
والهدف لمه اصحه من النو ححدده  
تصبح على خير يا بوحه

----------


## bo7a

> انا بخلي الاوردر من 246.80 والخساره 246.40 
> والهدف لمه اصحه من النو ححدده  
> تصبح على خير يا بوحه

 تصبح على خير يا قمر وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله   :Icon26:

----------


## aboali

الف مبروك يا جماعه
احنا الان فى بدايه جديده
للهبوووووووووووووووووووووط

----------


## Mothawee

انشاء الله 
وانت من اهل الخييير

----------


## bo7a

> الف مبروك يا جماعه
> احنا الان فى بدايه جديده
> للهبوووووووووووووووووووووط

 مبروك عليك يا ابو علي وان شاء الله مزيد من الاهداف يا برنس   وصبح صبح ... ما تنساش العزومة يا معلم   :012:

----------


## phoenix

بتحبو مين بوحة وحبيبكم مين بوحة

----------


## bo7a

> بتحبو مين بوحة وحبيبكم مين بوحة

  :Untitled3:  :Untitled3:  :Untitled3:   هتدفعوا كام وأدخل الانتخابات   :Drive1:

----------


## phoenix

عكست الصفقة بوحة

----------


## bo7a

> عكست الصفقة بوحة

 ليه ؟؟  قولي وجهة نظرك يا باشا   بقالك كتير ما اتكلمتش جد معايا   :Drive1:   وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## phoenix

ياعم بهزر معاك إنتا دلوقتي بتتكلم في ما لا يقل عن200 نقطة من مكان الكسر ، أنا حزورلك الأنتخابات كلتها

----------


## aboali

> هتدفعوا كام وأدخل الانتخابات

   على كده بقى لو المجنون وصل 241.50 هترشح نفسك رئيس جمهوريه

----------


## bo7a

> على كده بقى لو المجنون وصل 241.50 هترشح نفسك رئيس جمهوريه

 طيب بس هو يوصلها وأنا أتنازلك عن المنصب بتاعي   المهم ميعادنا امتي برده لسه ما حددتش العزومة   :012:

----------


## aboali

يا عم اشوفه بس عند 241.50 تروح  على 
بيبو ااكلك اكله  ارجع بيها المجنون الى 251.00

----------


## m.salah

صباح الفل والجمال على احلى معلمين والله وحشتوني كلكم صباح الجمال ياسيد المعلمين وقاهر الباونديين  انا شايف ان كافة ازواج الين بتهاجم الترند اليومي الان وشايف الشموع قاعده ومريحه وبتشرب كابتشينوا كمان على الترند اليومي وهذا يعني انه لا يوجد طلبات شراء كثيره على الترند اليومي وهذا مؤشر جيد يدل على قرب زوال عهد اللونجيون وبداء عهد الشورتيين بقيادة بوحه الاول محرر الشورتيين وقاهر الباونديين سدد الله خطاه ووفقه لبلوغ الهدف الاكبر وهو 238 وان شاء الله يامعلم بوحه نستغل المكسب في انتاج فيلم كوميدي كبير يضم كل المشتركين في الموضوع حيث انه ثبت بالدليل القاطع انهم يتمتعوا بخفة دم وموهبه كوميديه رائعه-

----------


## phoenix

> صباح الفل والجمال على احلى معلمين والله وحشتوني كلكم صباح الجمال ياسيد المعلمين وقاهر الباونديين  انا شايف ان كافة ازواج الين بتهاجم الترند اليومي الان وشايف الشموع قاعده ومريحه وبتشرب كابتشينوا كمان على الترند اليومي وهذا يعني انه لا يوجد طلبات شراء كثيره على الترند اليومي وهذا مؤشر جيد يدل على قرب زوال عهد اللونجيون وبداء عهد الشورتيين بقيادة بوحه الاول محرر الشورتيين وقاهر الباونديين سدد الله خطاه ووفقه لبلوغ الهدف الاكبر وهو 238 وان شاء الله يامعلم بوحه نستغل المكسب في انتاج فيلم كوميدي كبير يضم كل المشتركين في الموضوع حيث انه ثبت بالدليل القاطع انهم يتمتعوا بخفة دم وموهبه كوميديه رائعه-

 وحشتنا يا سيادة اللواء ، قصدك إيييه بالصعيدي؟

----------


## bo7a

> يا عم اشوفه بس عند 241.50 تروح على 
> بيبو ااكلك اكله ارجع بيها المجنون الى 251.00

 طيب ما تيجي نتعشي أحسن أنا ميت من الجوع وبعدين لما يبقي يوصل ل 241.50  هبقي أعزمك أنا   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الفل والجمال على احلى معلمين والله وحشتوني كلكم صباح الجمال ياسيد المعلمين وقاهر الباونديين  انا شايف ان كافة ازواج الين بتهاجم الترند اليومي الان وشايف الشموع قاعده ومريحه وبتشرب كابتشينوا كمان على الترند اليومي وهذا يعني انه لا يوجد طلبات شراء كثيره على الترند اليومي وهذا مؤشر جيد يدل على قرب زوال عهد اللونجيون وبداء عهد الشورتيين بقيادة بوحه الاول محرر الشورتيين وقاهر الباونديين سدد الله خطاه ووفقه لبلوغ الهدف الاكبر وهو 238 وان شاء الله يامعلم بوحه نستغل المكسب في انتاج فيلم كوميدي كبير يضم كل المشتركين في الموضوع حيث انه ثبت بالدليل القاطع انهم يتمتعوا بخفة دم وموهبه كوميديه رائعه-

   :Icon26:  حبيب قلبي وروحي وعمري وتوأمي ابو صلاح  :Icon26:   ايه النور دا كله يا قمر وايه الغيبة الطويلة دي والله والله واحشني يا ابو صلاح   لا بقي مش هينفع كدا بجد ايه الشغل اللي واخدك أوي مننا دا ... ولا كنت بتصيف وبتفرتك الفلوس   ايه رايك في الشغل يا معلم ... وقولي بقي وجهة نظرك ايه قصدي الخطة العسكرية ايه   عاوزين نخلي لندن تنام من المغرب ..... عودة الشبيحة   :013:   مفتقدك والله يا حبي ..... وصبح صبح يا قمر ... سهران معايا بقي للصبح ونديها كابتشينو سوا   :013:

----------


## m.salah

> وحشتنا يا سيادة اللواء ، قصدك إيييه بالصعيدي؟

 ابو القيتامينات صباح الجمال اي اخبارك واخبار الكوكتيل

----------


## m.salah

> حبيب قلبي وروحي وعمري وتوأمي ابو صلاح   ايه النور دا كله يا قمر وايه الغيبة الطويلة دي والله والله واحشني يا ابو صلاح   لا بقي مش هينفع كدا بجد ايه الشغل اللي واخدك أوي مننا دا ... ولا كنت بتصيف وبتفرتك الفلوس   ايه رايك في الشغل يا معلم ... وقولي بقي وجهة نظرك ايه قصدي الخطة العسكرية ايه   عاوزين نخلي لندن تنام من المغرب ..... عودة الشبيحة    مفتقدك والله يا حبي ..... وصبح صبح يا قمر ... سهران معايا بقي للصبح ونديها كابتشينو سوا

 حبيب قلبي صباح الجمال الشغل ماشي زي الفل والكابتشينوا جاهز 
وطبعا زي مانت شايف قناه سعريه هابطه على كافة الازواج وبالكتير على بكره تكون كسرت الترند اليومي ولولا ان فيه اخبار من اليايان كانت كسرت النهارده يعني لندن هاتنام من العصر ان شاء الله 
اما في حال عدم كسر الترند اليومي وكسر الترند الهابط الى اعلى ساعتها هاتكون بوحه الاول محرر اللونجيين وقاهر الشورتيين ويرضه لندن تنام من العصر 
يعني 247 شورت الى الابد او 248.50 لونج الى الابد

----------


## phoenix

> ابو القيتامينات صباح الجمال اي اخبارك واخبار الكوكتيل

 إنتا متوحش ، وشكلها كده ربنا كرمك وبقيت متريش زي ما قال المعلم ربنا يعمرها معاك كمان وكمان ، لكن أنا عاوز من الدبل توب بتاعك :012:

----------


## محمود عاطف

تحية شكر واعتزاز ارغب في تسجيلها علي تترات هذا الفيلم الجميل 
اولا : للساده القائمين والمشرفين علي المنتدي لأتاحتهم هذه المساحه لنشر تعليم التدول وخلق مجتمع بناء يقوم علي اساس العلم والاحترام المتبادل .
ثانيا : للفاضل منتج ومخرج وبطل الفيلم الاستاذ -  بوحه  بمجهوداته لأخراج هذا الفيلم العظيم وجمع هذا الكم من الابطال المشاركين بعلمهم واخلاقهم الرفيعه . 
كما اخص بالشكرالي الاخ الفاضل ابو علي الذي لم يبخل علينا بأي مجهود او معلومه أضاءة لنا غياهب هذا اليم  الكبير .  
وفقكم الله الي مايحب ويرضي

----------


## dr_mamy2006

وحشتونى شباب  :Thumb:  :013: 
اه الجديد لانى مش عارف حاجة لسة واصل الان :Clap:  :Clap:  :Icon26:  :Icon26: 
بوحه موجود ولا نايم :Icon31:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:

----------


## ناصر محمد

الحبيب بوحه المقدام كل الأحبه الكرام تحية لكم سلام  على استحياء أضع بين أيديكم هذا الشارت  وأرجوا ألا أكون متطفلا على الكرام وأتمنى لكم التوفيق والنجاح  سيحدد بشكل كبير الاتجاه اغلاق شمعة الأربع ساعات الحالية نلاحظ أن اغلاق اليوم جاء أعلى من الهاى للشهر السابق وفى الشارت يوجد الفكره والله المستعان لكم كل الود والتقدير

----------


## m.salah

> إنتا متوحش ، وشكلها كده ربنا كرمك وبقيت متريش زي ما قال المعلم ربنا يعمرها معاك كمان وكمان ، لكن أنا عاوز من الدبل توب بتاعك

 ليه بس ياعم دول شوية شغل وسفر وان شاء الله ينتهوا مع بداية الاسبوع الجاي
والدبل توب جاهز بس لازم تشربه مع بيبسي علشان ماتشوفش بعد كده حاجه

----------


## phoenix

> ليه بس ياعم دول شوية شغل وسفر وان شاء الله ينتهوا مع بداية الاسبوع الجاي
> والدبل توب جاهز بس لازم تشربه مع بيبسي علشان ماتشوفش بعد كده حاجه

 مشكور على النصيحة  ، جزاك الله كل خير بس جايلك يا ابو صلاح وشورتلي

----------


## phoenix

> الحبيب بوحه المقدام  كل الأحبه الكرام تحية لكم سلام  على استحياء أضع بين أيديكم هذا الشارت  وأرجوا ألا أكون متطفلا على الكرام وأتمنى لكم التوفيق والنجاح  سيحدد بشكل كبير الاتجاه اغلاق شمعة الأربع ساعات الحالية نلاحظ أن اغلاق اليوم جاء أعلى من الهاى للشهر السابق وفى الشارت يوجد الفكره والله المستعان  لكم كل الود والتقدير

  هلا بيك بس الشمعة كتير لطيفة ، الله يستر

----------


## aboali

> طيب ما تيجي نتعشي أحسن أنا ميت من الجوع وبعدين لما يبقي يوصل ل 241.50 هبقي أعزمك أنا

   كده يا زميلى تبقى متاكد 100% انه ما راح يوصل اليه وعاوز تضمن العشوه

----------


## bo7a

> حبيب قلبي صباح الجمال الشغل ماشي زي الفل والكابتشينوا جاهز 
> وطبعا زي مانت شايف قناه سعريه هابطه على كافة الازواج وبالكتير على بكره تكون كسرت الترند اليومي ولولا ان فيه اخبار من اليايان كانت كسرت النهارده يعني لندن هاتنام من العصر ان شاء الله 
> اما في حال عدم كسر الترند اليومي وكسر الترند الهابط الى اعلى ساعتها هاتكون بوحه الاول محرر اللونجيين وقاهر الشورتيين ويرضه لندن تنام من العصر 
> يعني 247 شورت الى الابد او 248.50 لونج الى الابد

 صباح الجمال يا معلم يا كبير اوي   ان شاء الله مش هتقوملهم قومة بعد الضرب اللي خدوه واللي لسه هياخدوه   وبعدين عاوزين كابتشينو من النوع الرخم اللي بيخلي العملية زي ما انت شايف كدا   :Nono:   علشان نضرب في اي حتة ... وابعد عني يا ابو صلاح انا ايدي طرشة ومش هبقي مركز   ان شاء الله يا قمر زي ما قلت انا متفق معاك تماما وصبح صبح يا معلم

----------


## aboali

> تحية شكر واعتزاز ارغب في تسجيلها علي تترات هذا الفيلم الجميل 
> اولا : للساده القائمين والمشرفين علي المنتدي لأتاحتهم هذه المساحه لنشر تعليم التدول وخلق مجتمع بناء يقوم علي اساس العلم والاحترام المتبادل .
> ثانيا : للفاضل منتج ومخرج وبطل الفيلم الاستاذ - بوحه بمجهوداته لأخراج هذا الفيلم العظيم وجمع هذا الكم من الابطال المشاركين بعلمهم واخلاقهم الرفيعه .  كما اخص بالشكرالي الاخ الفاضل ابو علي الذي لم يبخل علينا بأي مجهود او معلومه أضاءة لنا غياهب هذا اليم الكبير .  
> وفقكم الله الي مايحب ويرضي

 الشكر لله وحده استاذ محمود

----------


## bo7a

> تحية شكر واعتزاز ارغب في تسجيلها علي تترات هذا الفيلم الجميل 
> اولا : للساده القائمين والمشرفين علي المنتدي لأتاحتهم هذه المساحه لنشر تعليم التدول وخلق مجتمع بناء يقوم علي اساس العلم والاحترام المتبادل .
> ثانيا : للفاضل منتج ومخرج وبطل الفيلم الاستاذ - بوحه بمجهوداته لأخراج هذا الفيلم العظيم وجمع هذا الكم من الابطال المشاركين بعلمهم واخلاقهم الرفيعه . 
> كما اخص بالشكرالي الاخ الفاضل ابو علي الذي لم يبخل علينا بأي مجهود او معلومه أضاءة لنا غياهب هذا اليم الكبير .  
> وفقكم الله الي مايحب ويرضي

 والله يا استاذ محمود دا شرف عظيم لنا وجودك معانا وكلامك الجميل دا وسام علي صدورنا   ربنا يبارك فيك يا طيب ويجعل ايامك كلها خير وسعادة   الحمد لله الموضوع فيه عباقرة وناس محترمة واسلوب تحليلي رائع تهاني وقت المكسب ومواساة في الخسارة   وربنا ما يكتب علينا خسارة ابدا ويارب دايما الكل يبقي كسبان  همسة : بعتلك السلام النهاردا وصل ولا لا ؟  :Regular Smile:    تحياتي لك يا قمر ولكل عضو هنا في المنتدي ولحبيبنا الغالي ابو علي

----------


## bo7a

> وحشتونى شباب 
> اه الجديد لانى مش عارف حاجة لسة واصل الان
> بوحه موجود ولا نايم

 حبيب قلبي ..... ازيك يا دكترة   اخبارك ايه يا قمر ... بتغطس فين كدا يا عمنا  ؟  شوف الوضع عامل ازاي .. والله حاجة زي الفل ربنا يتممها على خير ونروح لباقي الاهداف   وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## ابن المدينة

> ألف مبروك   بدأ المجنون ينتحر   نتيجة لتحركات قواتنا البواسل بقيادة الجنرال بوحه   وهو الان على اعتاب 249 وبالتحديد 249.15   ولنا لقاء إن شاء الله عند نقطة 247 قريباً

   الحمد لله   تم الوصول إلى مواقع 247  :Drive1:   وبإذن الله سنرى اليوم مواقع 245  :013:

----------


## bo7a

> الحبيب بوحه المقدام  كل الأحبه الكرام تحية لكم سلام  على استحياء أضع بين أيديكم هذا الشارت  وأرجوا ألا أكون متطفلا على الكرام وأتمنى لكم التوفيق والنجاح  سيحدد بشكل كبير الاتجاه اغلاق شمعة الأربع ساعات الحالية نلاحظ أن اغلاق اليوم جاء أعلى من الهاى للشهر السابق وفى الشارت يوجد الفكره والله المستعان  لكم كل الود والتقدير

 اللهم صلي على النبي ...... ايه النور دا كله يا حبيب قلبنا   استاذنا ناصر عندنا ...... ومحدش قدنا   البيت بيتك يا قمر ... والله والله ما تعرف قد ايه فرحت لما لقيت حضرتك منور الموضوع   تسلم ايدك على الشارتات الجميلة ووجهة نظرك محترمة جدا وفي الحسبان يا غالي   ومتظرين اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات باذن الله وربنا يجيب العواقب سليمة   تحياتي لك يا قمر ومنتظرين ابداعاتك معانا دايما ... وتوجيهاتك لنا ... وصبح صبح

----------


## phoenix

أخونا الكبير محمود عاطف ربي يفتحها عليك ومشكور على تعليقك الرصين و إن شاء الله أرباح وليالي ملاح بس حضرتك تتابع المخرج بتاعنا

----------


## phoenix

إيه اللي بيحصل ده إيه اللي نا شايفو ده إيه الحلاوة دي

----------


## bo7a

بفضل الله تعالي تحقق هدف العقد المفتوح من 248.00  والهدف 246.75   + 125  نقطة   + 1300  أرباح مرحلة   _____________  +  1425  الإجمــــــــــالي   ألف مبروك على الجميع والف حمد وشكر لك يا رب ومزيد من الأرباح باذن الله

----------


## bo7a

> كده يا زميلى تبقى متاكد 100% انه ما راح يوصل اليه وعاوز تضمن العشوه

 ان شاء الله هيوصل وهعزمك يا اقمر مبروك عليك يا حبي

----------


## m.salah

وبدأ عهد الشورتيين (كسر ترند يومي لاسفل) كل ازواج الين واليورو دولار والاسترليني دولار

----------


## bo7a

الأهداف القادمة باذن الله في حال كسر الدعم بشمعة اربع ساعات

----------


## ابن المدينة

صورة من أرض المعركة   توضح خسائر العدو

----------


## $FOREX$

برااااافو عليك يابوحة وان شاء الله مزيد من الارباح باذن الله :Thumb:   وصبح صبح :Loly:   فين الشربات يارجالة :Doh:   بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ناصر محمد

> بفضل الله تعالي تحقق هدف العقد المفتوح من 248.00 والهدف 246.75   + 125 نقطة   + 1300 أرباح مرحلة   _____________  + 1425 الإجمــــــــــالي    ألف مبروك على الجميع والف حمد وشكر لك يا رب ومزيد من الأرباح باذن الله

 ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله ألف مبروك عليكم والله فرحتلكم من كل قلبى دمتم بخير

----------


## bo7a

> الحمد لله   تم الوصول إلى مواقع 247   وبإذن الله سنرى اليوم مواقع 245 [/center]

 الف مبروووووووووك عليك وعلي كل حبايبنا يا قمر   يللا روح استناه هناك علي ما يوصل بالسلامة ان شاء الله   هو بس يكسرلنا 246.15  عند هدفنا الجاي وان شاء الله على تحت جري   وصبح صبح يا غالي

----------


## bo7a

> إيه اللي بيحصل ده إيه اللي نا شايفو ده إيه الحلاوة دي

 ايه الحلاوة دي ........ ايه الطعامة دي   صبح صبح يا قمر ومبروك على الجميع  :Drive1:

----------


## m.salah

احلا طقم كابتشبنو لفريق العمل على حسابي علشان الشغل الحلو ده
يابوحه اتوصه بفيتامينوا علشان عايز يجرب الدبل توب الصنف ده هايخليك تعمل كده  :Loly: وبعدين كده :18:

----------


## bo7a

> وبدأ عهد الشورتيين (كسر ترند يومي لاسفل) كل ازواج الين واليورو دولار والاسترليني دولار

 دا مش بس كسر يا معلم ...... دي اسمها دغدغة   بس هو يخترق الخط الابيض دا كمان ويبقي ابن حلال أوي أوي أوي   ومبروك يا معلم

----------


## safwan86

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. ربنا يجزيكم كل خير, استاذ بوحه ربنا يكرمك يااخى انا متابع الموضوع بتاعك ده طول ماانا شغال وكل مااتعب من التفكير فى حل للمجنون اجد له حل معكم او رأى يوافق نظرتى له والحمد لله شغال شورت ولونج عليه بتوفيق الله ثم بالتعاون الطيب فى هذه الصفحع الجميلة, ربنا يكرمك جميعا ويكتبلنا الربح الوفيييير فى هذا الاسبوع وكل اسبوع.  تقبلوا ودى , صفوان.  :Regular Smile:

----------


## bo7a

> صورة من أرض المعركة   توضح خسائر العدو

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ولسه يا باشا ..... دلوقتي يستحموا في دمهم .....  
منور ياقمر ومبروك عليك وعلي كل الحبايب

----------


## bo7a

> برااااافو عليك يابوحة وان شاء الله مزيد من الارباح باذن الله  وصبح صبح  فين الشربات يارجالة   بالتوفيق للجميع

 الله يبارك فيك ومبروك عليك يا قمر وان شاء الله الكل كسبان   الشربات لحبايبنا يا بت يا نوسااااااااااا   :Drive1:

----------


## bo7a

> ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله  ألف مبروك عليكم والله فرحتلكم من كل قلبى  دمتم بخير

 الله يبارك فيك يا استاذنا ...... وشك زي العسل علينا والله   ما شاء الله عليك ... وشوش سمحة ربنا يبارك فيك يا استاذ ناصر   بحلفك بالله ما تحرمناش من طلتك الحلوة دي علينا دايما وتنورنا برأيك يا غالي   صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> احلا طقم كابتشبنو لفريق العمل على حسابي علشان الشغل الحلو ده
> يابوحه اتوصه بفيتامينوا علشان عايز يجرب الدبل توب الصنف ده هايخليك تعمل كده وبعدين كده

  :18:  مش بقولك انت ناوي تحبسنا   :18:   انت عاوزنا نفرح بالمكسب في القسم   :Drive1:   ماشي يا ابو صلاح أنا اتسطلت من الريحة بس .. البتاعة دي شكلها من النوع التقيل فعلا   جرب كدا انت الاول . انت وفيتامينو   :012:   وبعدين أقرر .....   :012:   صبح صبح يا معلم

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. ربنا يجزيكم كل خير, استاذ بوحه ربنا يكرمك يااخى انا متابع الموضوع بتاعك ده طول ماانا شغال وكل مااتعب من التفكير فى حل للمجنون اجد له حل معكم او رأى يوافق نظرتى له والحمد لله شغال شورت ولونج عليه بتوفيق الله ثم بالتعاون الطيب فى هذه الصفحع الجميلة, ربنا يكرمك جميعا ويكتبلنا الربح الوفيييير فى هذا الاسبوع وكل اسبوع. تقبلوا ودى , صفوان.

 صباح الفل والياسمين علي عيونك الحلوين يا غالي   والله نورت الموضوع يا قمر ومبروك عليك وعلي كل حبايبنا وان شاء الله مزيد من الارباح   وعاوزين متابعة بمداخلات يا قمر  :Regular Smile:  ويارب دايما تكون مبسوط   صبح صبح يا زعيم ومنتظرين مشاركاتك الجميلة دي دايما معانا

----------


## bo7a

> الشارت في المرفقات يا قمر   وأتوقع الوصول ل 246.50 ان شاء الله ومنها الي فوق اذا ارتد أو تحت اذا كسر      وصبح صبح

 تم الوصول لأول محطة بسلام   ننتظر قرار ابو الاندال حبيب الكل هل يكسر أم يرتد  ؟؟   صبح صبح على الجميع

----------


## safwan86

> صباح الفل والياسمين علي عيونك الحلوين يا غالي   والله نورت الموضوع يا قمر ومبروك عليك وعلي كل حبايبنا وان شاء الله مزيد من الارباح   وعاوزين متابعة بمداخلات يا قمر  ويارب دايما تكون مبسوط    صبح صبح يا زعيم ومنتظرين مشاركاتك الجميلة دي دايما معانا

 المجنون شافنى بكتب المشاركة من هنا وعملها من هنا, يارب يكون وشى حلو عليكو ويكمل هبوط بالتوفيق يابوحه ياعسل  :Icon31:

----------


## bo7a

> المجنون شافنى بكتب المشاركة من هنا وعملها من هنا, يارب يكون وشى حلو عليكو ويكمل هبوط بالتوفيق يابوحه ياعسل

 انت وشك زي العسل علينا وان شاء الله يكمل هبوط يا غالي   صبح صبح يا قمر الليالي  ..  خليني في بالك زي ما انت في بالي   :Regular Smile:

----------


## aboali

246.30
مش ممكن
احمدك يا رب

----------


## aboali

بوحه يلا يا زعيم عاوزين 
 ضربه قاضيه
فى الحته الفاضيه

----------


## bo7a

جايلك يا ابو علي بس هو يعملها بقي ويكسر  246.15 / 20  يبقي فل الفل  
صدقني بعدها ممكن نبطل فوركس من الفرحة  هههههههه

----------


## safwan86

> 246.30
> مش ممكن
> احمدك يا رب

 !!!!   عجائب وطرائف المجنون تشاهدونها فقط مع بوحه الصباح,احجز مقعدك قبل مامتلاقيش حتى ركن تقف فيه. :Star:

----------


## bo7a

> !!!!   عجائب وطرائف المجنون تشاهدونها فقط مع بوحه الصباح,احجز مقعدك قبل مامتلاقيش حتى ركن تقف فيه.

 ههههههههههههههههههههه  اللي ما يلاقيش مكان راسي تشيله وأحطه جوا عيوني   :Icon26:   بس اخد انا حق التذكرة   :012:   وصبح صبح

----------


## safwan86

> بس اخد انا حق التذكرة  وصبح صبح

  :Nono:

----------


## m.salah

> مش بقولك انت ناوي تحبسنا   انت عاوزنا نفرح بالمكسب في القسم   ماشي يا ابو صلاح أنا اتسطلت من الريحة بس .. البتاعة دي شكلها من النوع التقيل فعلا   جرب كدا انت الاول . انت وفيتامينو  وبعدين أقرر .....    صبح صبح يا معلم

 ما تخفش يامعلم بوحه انا مجربه وكله تمام بالاماره احنا داخلين لونج على النيوزلندي استرالي 
صح  :Cloud9:

----------


## bo7a

> 

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  بهزر طبعا ... ما تفهمنيش غلط   :Regular Smile:   خلاص خليها بالنص بيني وبينك   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> ما تخفش يامعلم بوحه انا مجربه وكله تمام بالاماره احنا داخلين لونج على النيوزلندي استرالي 
> صح

 أنا فاتح شورت على الباوند استرليني   :012:

----------


## bo7a

نصلي الفجر ونرجع تاني ...... الصلاة يا رجالة قبل المعركة  
وكله يصبح

----------


## m.salah

> أنا فاتح شورت على الباوند استرليني

 كده فل يبقى صنف ممتاز نتوكل على الله  :Nono:

----------


## safwan86

ممكن يااخ بوحه تراقب الفرصه الجميله دى على  اليورو/ ين , على الاربع ساعات وعلى الدايلى بالذات اعتقد ان الترند الصاعد لهذا الزوج تم كسره بالفعل وسيتم التأكيد بعد اقفال شمعة الدايلى تحت اخط الترند الصاعد .(اردت التنبيه على هذا الفرصه فقط بما انها مرتبطه بزوج بحركة زوج المجنون, وللعلم قد وضعها احد الاخوه يوم امس من فريق السلاحف وكنا مراقبين).  بالتوفيق  :Regular Smile:

----------


## safwan86

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  بهزر طبعا ... ما تفهمنيش غلط    خلاص خليها بالنص بيني وبينك

 موافق بس بشرط انا ال امسك الفلوس,هههههههه  :013:

----------


## phoenix

> كده فل يبقى صنف ممتاز نتوكل على الله

 أنا عا وز دبل توب من الصنف ده ، متكسفنيش حبيبي أبو صلاح أبو الليالي الملاح ،  أيوه كده عايزينك معانا يا سيادة اللواء علشان الدعم العسكري

----------


## m.salah

على قكره ياجماعه اللي فاته قرصة الدخول على الين -استرليني او يورو او دولار - ممكن يراقب ازواج الفرنك السويسري لانها تتبع الين بعد ساعه او ساعتين من حركة الين

----------


## أسد

> نصلي الفجر ونرجع تاني ...... الصلاة يا رجالة قبل المعركة  
> وكله يصبح

 تقبّل الله منا ومنك أخي وحبيبي ونور عيوني بوحة القمر .. :Thumb:   وصبح صبح ياقائد المعركة الأسلامية بحق أنشالله .. :Thumb:   وأرجو ممن لم يصلي الفجر لأي سبب  :Yawn: أن يتذكر  :Doh: أن الله عزوجل يتجلّى إلى السماء الدنيا في هذا الوقت ..  سلامي للجميع .  والخاص للمعلم بوحه . :Clap:  وألف مبرووك عليكم يارب..

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح 
مبروك على الجميع من هذا النزول تم اغلاق جميع صفقات البيع 
وياللع عاوزينو يطلع لأنه تفعلت معايه صفقه الشراء منطقه شراء جميله

----------


## bo7a

> كده فل يبقى صنف ممتاز نتوكل على الله

 وهو كذلك   هو مين اللي طفي النور   :Nono:

----------


## bo7a

> ممكن يااخ بوحه تراقب الفرصه الجميله دى على اليورو/ ين , على الاربع ساعات وعلى الدايلى بالذات اعتقد ان الترند الصاعد لهذا الزوج تم كسره بالفعل وسيتم التأكيد بعد اقفال شمعة الدايلى تحت اخط الترند الصاعد .(اردت التنبيه على هذا الفرصه فقط بما انها مرتبطه بزوج بحركة زوج المجنون, وللعلم قد وضعها احد الاخوه يوم امس من فريق السلاحف وكنا مراقبين).  بالتوفيق

  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   تسلم اديك يا قمر .... الفرصة فعلا ممتازة   رغم اني ما بشتغلش غير على المجنون بس أنا دايما بتابع ازواج الين كلها وبالأخص اليورو ين   أزواج الين تحركت كلها مع بعض النهاردا في نطاق معقول جدا الا حبيبنا ابو الاندال   لما بيضرب بتبقي ضربته قوية وخصوصا مع هبوط الاسترليني أمام الدولار فاللهبوط كان كتير   ان شاء الله ننتظر اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات ونشوف هيبقي ناوي علي ايه   احتمال كبير والله أعلم نشوف مستوي 164.40  باذن الله على اليورو ين   وتسلم ايدك يا قمر ومنتظرين ابداعاتك  :Thumb:

----------


## bo7a

> موافق بس بشرط انا ال امسك الفلوس,هههههههه

 هههههههههههههههههههه  ضربتني في مقتل يعني   طيب نقسم الفلوس برده في الاول   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> تقبّل الله منا ومنك أخي وحبيبي ونور عيوني بوحة القمر ..  وصبح صبح ياقائد المعركة الأسلامية بحق أنشالله ..  وأرجو ممن لم يصلي الفجر لأي سبب أن يتذكر أن الله عزوجل يتجلّى إلى السماء الدنيا في هذا الوقت ..  سلامي للجميع .  والخاص للمعلم بوحه .  وألف مبرووك عليكم يارب..

 حبيب قلبي هنا ......... يا مرحبا يامرحبا   الله يبارك فيك ياحبي ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك وربنا يتقبل منا جميعا باذن الله   الله يبارك فيك يا اخويا وان شاء الله الكل دايما كسبان ومزيد من الارباح للجميع ان شاء الله   وصبح صبح يا قمر الليالي   :Icon26:

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح 
> مبروك على الجميع من هذا النزول تم اغلاق جميع صفقات البيع 
> وياللع عاوزينو يطلع لأنه تفعلت معايه صفقه الشراء منطقه شراء جميله

 مبروك عليك يا معلم وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله ومزيد من الارباح يا قمر

----------


## aboali

> والله يا استاذ محمود دا شرف عظيم لنا وجودك معانا وكلامك الجميل دا وسام علي صدورنا   ربنا يبارك فيك يا طيب ويجعل ايامك كلها خير وسعادة   الحمد لله الموضوع فيه عباقرة وناس محترمة واسلوب تحليلي رائع تهاني وقت المكسب ومواساة في الخسارة   وربنا ما يكتب علينا خسارة ابدا ويارب دايما الكل يبقي كسبان  همسة : بعتلك السلام النهاردا وصل ولا لا ؟     تحياتي لك يا قمر ولكل عضو هنا في المنتدي ولحبيبنا الغالي ابو علي

   يا عم والله وصل

----------


## safwan86

بوحه انا رايح انام شويه, المجنون معاك امانة انا مش فاتح عليه اى حاجة, تصدق عمرى مافتحت عليه عقد وروحت نمت الا ورجعت لقيته بالسالب عشان كده انا بفضل جمبه ادلعه واسهر على راحته والحمد لله احنا حبايب من زمان, هانام شويه وراجعلكوا. مجهود رائع من كل المتواجدين , بالتوفيق  :Clap:  :Thumb:

----------


## aboali

> بوحه انا رايح انام شويه, المجنون معاك امانة انا مش فاتح عليه اى حاجة, تصدق عمرى مافتحت عليه عقد وروحت نمت الا ورجعت لقيته بالسالب عشان كده انا بفضل جمبه ادلعه واسهر على راحته والحمد لله احنا حبايب من زمان, هانام شويه وراجعلكوا. مجهود رائع من كل المتواجدين ,  بالتوفيق

   يا عم خليك جنبه شويه كمان انت نمت والمجنون طاااااااااااااااااالع اهو

----------


## aboali

المجنون رااجع تانى للفوق

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح  
أيه وضع المجنون أنا شايفه طالع بس شكل تعبان مش قادر يطلع من 247.30 - 40 عاوز زأه شوي يالله شباب همتكم خلونه نزأه شويه لين ما يطلع فوق ل 252

----------


## Mothawee

الحمد لله زأيته بروحي ووصلته لين 60 والباقي عليكم  
أنا تعبت خايف أخليه ويرجع لل 40

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

مبررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك يا حلوين 
قلتلكم من زمان 1000 نقطة والحمد لله تم التجميع والتسكير مضروبا في عشرة 
وكل بفضل الله والحبايب والتعاون مع بعض وان شا الله من ربح الي ربح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

بعد اذنكم بدنا كف كبير لدبي وبوحا باشا كبير كبير كبير :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:      https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...30829&page=183 
مشاركة 2742 https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...1&d=1185252166

----------


## فوركسي طموح

ايه دااااه يامعلمه انا بعت والله امس من 247,80 والهيدج عند 248,35 والهدف 247,10 ولمى صحيت ديلوئتي من النوم تحقق الهدف ولله الحمد وتعداه بمية نؤطه زياده .  
ايه الزوج الراااائع ده . 
ليه عوده وصبح صبح على كل الحلوييييييييييييييييييييييييين .

----------


## فوركسي طموح

سامع هوووووووووووووووس .  
الف مبرووووك للمعلم بوحه .. المعلم بوحه ... والمعلم حوده وزير الدفاع .... وزير الدفاااع . 
ولبئية الرجاله ... بئية الرجاله  .  
دانتو نموذج رائع للشاب العربي الذكي والرائع الطموح .... طموووووح .  وأنا استفدت منكو كتيييير .  كتييييير يامعلم كتييييييير كتييييييير كتيييييير كتيييييير كتيييييير .  ودوئئئئئئئي يامزيكااااا .  تراراه راراه را را را راه تررا را را تتاه ........     
*** اللي بالاحمر دي الفرئه الخاصه بتاعتي يااااامعلم  :012:  :012:  :012:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> سامع هوووووووووووووووس .  
> الف مبرووووك للمعلم بوحه .. المعلم بوحه ... والمعلم حوده وزير الدفاع .... وزير الدفاااع . 
> ولبئية الرجاله ... بئية الرجاله .  
> دانتو نموذج رائع للشاب العربي الذكي والرائع الطموح .... طموووووح .  وأنا استفدت منكو كتيييير .  كتييييير يامعلم كتييييييير كتييييييير كتيييييير كتيييييير كتيييييير .  ودوئئئئئئئي يامزيكااااا .  تراراه راراه را را را راه تررا را را تتاه ........     
> *** اللي بالاحمر دي الفرئه الخاصه بتاعتي يااااامعلم

 الله لا يحرمنا من الشباب الطيبة والصحبة الصالحة

----------


## فوركسي طموح

انا معجب كثييير والله بشارتاتك وتحليلاتك ياسعادة وزير الدفاع . 
والله دانا جديد وما استخدمتش المؤشرات وكنت مش مقتنع فيها لما قرأتها . 
بس انا ملاحظ ان ليك كم مؤشر عال العال حاتعلمها منك انشاء الله . 
وصبح ... صبح على وزير الدفاع ... والمعلم بوحه القائد الاعلى وبئية الرجاله الأشاااوس .

----------


## Mothawee

كيفك يا محموود  
يالله أشتغل معايه تعبت وصلت الحبيب إلى 248.80 
عاوزينه يوصل إلى 252 تعال نسحب  
الحمد لله سكرنا كل عمليات البيع والحين أحنا مع عمليات الشراء عندي وحده شورايك أفتح صفقه ثانية معاها

----------


## فوركسي طموح

دانا رحت شويا لجبهة الدولار فيه كمين ناصبينوه للباوند ومعرفش هيا سعة الصفر ابتدأت ولا فاضلها شوية . 
المعلم حوده انا اؤيدك تماما بأهدافك فقد يرتفع قليلا للتصحيح ثم يعود للهبوط وحتابع موجاته موجه موجه .

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> دانا رحت شويا لجبهة الدولار فيه كمين ناصبينوه للباوند ومعرفش هيا سعة الصفر ابتدأت ولا فاضلها شوية . 
> المعلم حوده انا اؤيدك تماما بأهدافك فقد يرتفع قليلا للتصحيح ثم يعود للهبوط وحتابع موجاته موجه موجه .

 والله اخوي الزوج الحين يوقف عند الديلي بيفت 248.18 وهي قوية

----------


## Mothawee

في أيه يا فوركسي  
هو مين إلي يصعد للتصحيح

----------


## فوركسي طموح

والله يامتهاوي دانا يادوبي مافهمش كتييير وما احب اتكلم االا ذا شفت شي قد يكون قوي للغايه ولكني اعتقد ان المستويات اللي هو فيها قويه للغايه وقد يرتد من 247 .85 وفوقها بمية نقطة تقريبا في لغم قوي .

----------


## bo7a

> يا عم والله وصل

 طب يا عم ... خلاص ما تزقش  :012:

----------


## bo7a

> بوحه انا رايح انام شويه, المجنون معاك امانة انا مش فاتح عليه اى حاجة, تصدق عمرى مافتحت عليه عقد وروحت نمت الا ورجعت لقيته بالسالب عشان كده انا بفضل جمبه ادلعه واسهر على راحته والحمد لله احنا حبايب من زمان, هانام شويه وراجعلكوا. مجهود رائع من كل المتواجدين ,  بالتوفيق

 المركب غرقت يا ريس صفواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان   :Ohmy:  :Ohmy:   صبح صبح يا عم الحاج ... نوم العوافي يا قمر وتصبح علي خير ان شاء الله  :Yawn:

----------


## bo7a

> المجنون رااجع تانى للفوق

 راجع فين يا عم الحاج .......... أنا صحيت من النوم   :Drive1:

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح  
> أيه وضع المجنون أنا شايفه طالع بس شكل تعبان مش قادر يطلع من 247.30 - 40 عاوز زأه شوي يالله شباب همتكم خلونه نزأه شويه لين ما يطلع فوق ل 252

  

> الحمد لله زأيته بروحي ووصلته لين 60 والباقي عليكم  
> أنا تعبت خايف أخليه ويرجع لل 40

  

> كيفك يا محموود  
> يالله أشتغل معايه تعبت وصلت الحبيب إلى 248.80 
> عاوزينه يوصل إلى 252 تعال نسحب  
> الحمد لله سكرنا كل عمليات البيع والحين أحنا مع عمليات الشراء عندي وحده شورايك أفتح صفقه ثانية معاها

 صباح الجمال يا متهاوي باشا ... مبروك عليك يا قمر أتمني تكون خرجت بهدف حلو   صبح صبح يا زعيم

----------


## bo7a

> مبررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك يا حلوين 
> قلتلكم من زمان 1000 نقطة والحمد لله تم التجميع والتسكير مضروبا في عشرة 
> وكل بفضل الله والحبايب والتعاون مع بعض وان شا الله من ربح الي ربح

  

> بعد اذنكم بدنا كف كبير لدبي وبوحا باشا كبير كبير كبير     https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...30829&page=183 
> مشاركة 2742 https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...1&d=1185252166

 مليون مبروك عليك يا قمر وان شاء الله الي مزيد من الارباح   السقفة الكبيرة لك يا غالي وصبح صبح يا برنس   يللا عاوزين التقرير الصباحي يا معلم محمود

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> دانا رحت شويا لجبهة الدولار فيه كمين ناصبينوه للباوند ومعرفش هيا سعة الصفر ابتدأت ولا فاضلها شوية . 
> المعلم حوده انا اؤيدك تماما بأهدافك فقد يرتفع قليلا للتصحيح ثم يعود للهبوط وحتابع موجاته موجه موجه .

 اذا سكرت شمعة الاربع ساعات تحت البايفت ويلكي 2.0490 مع تشكل  مثلث هابط من المقاومة العلوية والسفلية بالالتقاء مع نقطة البايفت المذكورة راح انشوف اليوم 2.0395  خلينا اشرب كاسة كبتشينو وارجعلك بالشارت

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> مليون مبروك عليك يا قمر وان شاء الله الي مزيد من الارباح   السقفة الكبيرة لك يا غالي وصبح صبح يا برنس   يللا عاوزين التقرير الصباحي يا معلم محمود

 صباح الورد يا ورد بس اضرب كاس كبتشينو ثقيل وارجعلك بالتقرير  المهم انت ان شا  الله حصدت كويس

----------


## bo7a

> ايه دااااه يامعلمه انا بعت والله امس من 247,80 والهيدج عند 248,35 والهدف 247,10 ولمى صحيت ديلوئتي من النوم تحقق الهدف ولله الحمد وتعداه بمية نؤطه زياده .  
> ايه الزوج الراااائع ده . 
> ليه عوده وصبح صبح على كل الحلوييييييييييييييييييييييييين .

  

> سامع هوووووووووووووووس .  
> الف مبرووووك للمعلم بوحه .. المعلم بوحه ... والمعلم حوده وزير الدفاع .... وزير الدفاااع . 
> ولبئية الرجاله ... بئية الرجاله .  
> دانتو نموذج رائع للشاب العربي الذكي والرائع الطموح .... طموووووح .  وأنا استفدت منكو كتيييير .  كتييييير يامعلم كتييييييير كتييييييير كتيييييير كتيييييير كتيييييير .  ودوئئئئئئئي يامزيكااااا .  تراراه راراه را را را راه تررا را را تتاه ........     
> *** اللي بالاحمر دي الفرئه الخاصه بتاعتي يااااامعلم 
> .

 يا صباح الجمال ......... صباح العسل يا كبير حتتنا   مليون مبروك عليك يا قمر وان شاء الله فيه فرص أعظم كتير هنقتنصها   تعبت الفرقة معاك يا اخي لازم تعزمهم على حاجة ساقعة وانا هاحضر العزومة   :Wub:   صبح صبح يا قمر وقولنا رأيك كدا في العوم قصدي في التحليل الموجي دلوقتي   :013:   مليون مبرووووووووووووووووك يا قمر ومزيد من الارباح بفضل الله

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الورد يا ورد بس اضرب كاس كبتشينو ثقيل وارجعلك بالتقرير  المهم انت ان شا الله حصدت كويس

 اضرب يا معلم براحتك ....... بس اللي يضرب كابتشينو لوحده يزور وأنا خايف عليك   :012:   خليهم اتنين يا معلم دي الدماغ عاوزم نبالم علشان تصحصح

----------


## فوركسي طموح

اهلا بعودة المعلم بوحه . 
متهاااوي يامتهاااوي . 
دا هو نزل خلال النص ساعه اللي راحت 80 نقطة من مستوى تسعين .

----------


## medhat 2007

صباح الخير يارجالة و الف مبروك للجميع تحقق الاهداف و لله الحمد من قبل و من بعد
و بالتوفيق جميعا ان شاء الله

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> اذا سكرت شمعة الاربع ساعات تحت البايفت ويلكي 2.0490 مع تشكل مثلث هابط من المقاومة العلوية والسفلية بالالتقاء مع نقطة البايفت المذكورة راح انشوف اليوم 2.0395  خلينا اشرب كاسة كبتشينو وارجعلك بالشارت

  
حبيب البي يامعلم حوده بانتظارك . 
انا اعتقد اننا بالمراحل الأخيره من انتهاء خمس موجات حلوه تابعتها من البدايه ونمت وصحيت معاها والتصحيح لن يقل عن تلاتمية اربعمية نقطه ويمكن زياده وحتابع موجاته . 
وقد يتأخر التصحيح قليلا شويه حينها انا وضع هيدج قريب من مستوى البيع والهيدج حبيبنا وحبيب الكل يامعلم  :012:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

شارت مبدئي

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الخير يارجالة و الف مبروك للجميع تحقق الاهداف و لله الحمد من قبل و من بعد
> و بالتوفيق جميعا ان شاء الله

 صباح الورد يا مدحت باشا   الله يبارك فيك يا قمر ....... مبروك عليك وعلي كل الحبايب وان شاء الله مزيد من الارباح   وصبح صبح يا غالي

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> حبيب البي يامعلم حوده بانتظارك . 
> انا اعتقد اننا بالمراحل الأخيره من انتهاء خمس موجات حلوه تابعتها من البدايه ونمت وصحيت معاها والتصحيح لن يقل عن تلاتمية اربعمية نقطه ويمكن زياده وحتابع موجاته . 
> وقد يتأخر التصحيح قليلا شويه حينها انا وضع هيدج قريب من مستوى البيع والهيدج حبيبنا وحبيب الكل يامعلم

 هو  اذا فعلا حصل الحكي الي انا مخبصه بالشارت راح ينزل اكتر من ثلاثمائة نقطة ان بحط الهدف المبدئي طبعا راح ينزل مع بعض الارتداد ت  وربنا يوفقنا وانا صارلي فترة براقب NZD ولسه تحت المتابعة

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

فيرم 15

----------


## Mothawee

صباح الفل يا حلويين  
شو آخر الأخبار أنا سكرت صفقة الشراء على 247.82
بربح 100 نقطه وو حاسس بعد تأملي للجارت أنه رايح لتحت 245.60 
وGBP/USD
مشعارف إنكان طالع ولا نازل حيرني معاه

----------


## bo7a

> شارت مبدئي

 تسلم ايدك يا معلم ...... كلام جميل جدا   الين لسه بيصعد أمام العملات الرئيسية كلها واللي هيزود إحتمال الهبوط على ابو الاندال   هو تصحيح الصعود للباوند أمام الدولار واذا اغلقت شمعة الاربع ساعات عند المستوي الحالي   هتبقي شمعة انعكاسية مع فشل اختراق الترند المكسور ( مرحلة اختبار ) يبقي ممكن نشوف هبوط   كبير على زوج الاسترليني دولار ومع هبوط أزواج الين يبقي الهبوط هيكون عظيم   عموما وجهة نظري المستقبلية المتواضعة جدا جدا على الشارت

----------


## fxaqaba

247.90 اصبحت مقاومة قوية صعب على الندل تخطيها للاعلى اللا بع إذنها وعلى ما يبدو ان الندل في طريقه الى محطة مترو الانفاق 245.70

----------


## anwar

:Smile: السلام عليكم  اشرايكم eur\usd

----------


## fxaqaba

100%

----------


## Mothawee

> تسلم ايدك يا معلم ...... كلام جميل جدا   الين لسه بيصعد أمام العملات الرئيسية كلها واللي هيزود إحتمال الهبوط على ابو الاندال   هو تصحيح الصعود للباوند أمام الدولار واذا اغلقت شمعة الاربع ساعات عند المستوي الحالي   هتبقي شمعة انعكاسية مع فشل اختراق الترند المكسور ( مرحلة اختبار ) يبقي ممكن نشوف هبوط   كبير على زوج الاسترليني دولار ومع هبوط أزواج الين يبقي الهبوط هيكون عظيم    عموما وجهة نظري المستقبلية المتواضعة جدا جدا على الشارت

 متفق معاك يا بوحة 100%  
وأتوقع حالياً 2.0600 نقطه بيع قويه لأنه ليومين لم يستطع كسر نقط 2.0650 وهذي يعني هبوط مع ظهور علامات القوه على الدولار الميت ولاكن يضل خبر الدولار اليوم له تأثير

----------


## fxaqaba

> السلام عليكم  اشرايكم eur\usd

 يجب ان تقفل الشمعة تحت 23.6% اولا  وعندها سوف يصل الى 38.2% وتكون الهدف الاول اما اذا تخطاها ايضا فسوف يكون السقوط الحر له اي بمقدار 180 بب الى خط 100% وافضل الانتظار لمن لم يدخل شورت عليه حتى اقفال الشمعة

----------


## anwar

مشكوراخوى على المعلومه

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الفل يا حلويين  
> شو آخر الأخبار أنا سكرت صفقة الشراء على 247.82
> بربح 100 نقطه وو حاسس بعد تأملي للجارت أنه رايح لتحت 245.60 
> وGBP/USD
> مشعارف إنكان طالع ولا نازل حيرني معاه

 مليوووووووووووووون مبروك يا قمر   وان شاء الله مزيد من الأرباح وصبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

الباوند

----------


## fxaqaba

اقفال الشمعة تحت 61.8 % سوف يؤكد هبوطه حتما الى 245.00 بالتمام والكمال ولا يوجد شي يصده ...  عفواً... يتلقفه.. :Doh:  :Doh:  في سقوطه سوى الـ 100% يعني 245.00 والله يجيب اللي فيه الخير

----------


## bo7a

> 247.90 اصبحت مقاومة قوية صعب على الندل تخطيها للاعلى اللا بع إذنها وعلى ما يبدو ان الندل في طريقه الى محطة مترو الانفاق 245.70

 تسلم ايدك يا معلم ....... كلام زي الفل وان شاء الله سواء صعود أو هبوط هنكون معاه   هو احنا لنا غيره وصبح صبح يا معلم

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم  اشرايكم eur\usd

 وعليكم السلام يا أنور باشا ......... ايه النور دا كله   والله ما عندي خبرة بالزوج دا ....... ولو حد من الاخوة الافاضل شغال فيه هيقولك ان شاء الله   صبح صبح يا غالي

----------


## bo7a

> متفق معاك يا بوحة 100%  
> وأتوقع حالياً 2.0600 نقطه بيع قويه لأنه ليومين لم يستطع كسر نقط 2.0650 وهذي يعني هبوط مع ظهور علامات القوه على الدولار الميت ولاكن يضل خبر الدولار اليوم له تأثير

 تمام يا معلم ودا اللي مزود احتمال الهبوط عندي ومفيش اي اشارات شراء حتي الان   هنستني شمعة اربع ساعات هيكون لها دور كبير جدا وبرده سواء لونج أو شورت احنا جاهزين

----------


## bo7a

> اقفال الشمعة تحت 61.8 % سوف يؤكد هبوطه حتما الى 245.00 بالتمام والكمال ولا يوجد شي يصده ...  عفواً... يتلقفه.. في سقوطه سوى الـ 100% يعني 245.00 والله يجيب اللي فيه الخير

 ايوه كدا يا معلم هو دا الكلام   اذا كسر بالفعل مفيش اي شئ في طريقه يمنعه للوصول للمستوي دا على الاقل واذا صحح الهبوط فهيكون ل 246.75   ومنها ل  242.85  ( واسعة شوية ) بس مش مستحيلة

----------


## Mothawee

يالله يا شباب نبيع كل حاجه اليوم يوم بيييييع

----------


## bo7a

أنا فاتح عقود بيع من  247.15  هقفلها عند نقطة الدخول الان   وهفضل بره السوق شوية الي ان تتضح الرؤية باذن الله   أخيراااااااااااااااااااااا  .. بقالي شهر متبهدل مع المجنون بس الحمد لله على كل حال

----------


## bo7a

> يالله يا شباب نبيع كل حاجه اليوم يوم بيييييع

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  يا معلم ما تستعجلش وخليك في المضمون أحسن   استني لما نشوف هيعمل ايه مع الدعم وضلع القناة اذا كسره هندخل كلنا بيع   اذا ارتد يبقي هنشتري بأهداف بسيطة يعني أقل من  1000  نقطة   :012:   وصبح صبح يا معلم

----------


## fxaqaba

> مليوووووووووووووون مبروك يا قمر      وان شاء الله مزيد من الأرباح وصبح صبح

 وتمخطري يا حلوة يا زينة

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

اليورو NIGHT SHOW

----------


## bo7a

> وتمخطري يا حلوة يا زينة

 ارقص يا حضري    :012:   :012:   :012:   :012:   :012:   :012:   :012:   :012:   :012:   :012:   :012:   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> اليورو NIGHT SHOW

 تسلم ايدك يا معلم .... كان حبيبنا أنور بيسأل على الزوج دا   أنا مش عارف اليورو دولار دا بيكرهني وبكرهه ... مش عارف ليه  :Compress:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> وتمخطري يا حلوة يا زينة

 يا وردة من جوة جنينة

----------


## Mothawee

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  يا معلم ما تستعجلش وخليك في المضمون أحسن   استني لما نشوف هيعمل ايه مع الدعم وضلع القناة اذا كسره هندخل كلنا بيع   اذا ارتد يبقي هنشتري بأهداف بسيطة يعني أقل من 1000 نقطة    وصبح صبح يا معلم

 الله يسمع منك أنا منتضر وقت الدخول خلونه ندخل كلنه مره وحده نعمل شويه دربكه في السوق يعني نفتح كلنه أوردرات مع بعض
نستنه توصيه منك يا بوحه عطنه نقطة الدخول والهدف والوقت أتوقع أنه نقدر شويه نعمل حركه بسيطه مش زي البسيطه بتاعتك

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> تسلم ايدك يا معلم .... كان حبيبنا أنور بيسأل على الزوج دا    أنا مش عارف اليورو دولار دا بيكرهني وبكرهه ... مش عارف ليه

 انت عامل مثل قصتي مع NZD/USD
كل ما ادخل عليه بخسر تحليل وكله تمام فمرة من المرات سكرته علي ربح نقطة وحدة عشان اكسر عينه
هاهاهاهااه

----------


## fxaqaba

> اليورو NIGHT SHOW

  to 38.2% and then the god will show you

----------


## bo7a

> الله يسمع منك أنا منتضر وقت الدخول خلونه ندخل كلنه مره وحده نعمل شويه دربكه في السوق يعني نفتح كلنه أوردرات مع بعض
> نستنه توصيه منك يا بوحه عطنه نقطة الدخول والهدف والوقت أتوقع أنه نقدر شويه نعمل حركه بسيطه مش زي البسيطه بتاعتك

 ان شاء الله ندخل بعد ساعة تكون الرؤية اتضحت شوية لما نشوف الشمعة دي هتقفل فين   والهدف يا سيدي 950  بلاش  1000   :Drive1:

----------


## fxaqaba

THE LAST CANDLE HAS CLOSED BEARISH  SO WE CAN NOT SELL NOW .WE HAVE TO WAIT FOR THE PRESENT CANDLE

----------


## bo7a

> انت عامل مثل قصتي مع NZD/USD
> كل ما ادخل عليه بخسر تحليل وكله تمام فمرة من المرات سكرته علي ربح نقطة وحدة عشان اكسر عينه
> هاهاهاهااه

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  واضح فعلا انك كسرت عينه  ههههههههههههه    أنا بقي ما حاولتش اساسا اجرب الازواج دي

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

وجهة نظر سطحية

----------


## fxaqaba

> وجهة نظر سطحية

 https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=3037

----------


## bo7a

> وجهة نظر سطحية

 تسلم ايدك يا معلم   أنا متفق معاك تماما ... بس اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات فوق 246.75  بيرجح تصحيح الهبوط دا   يعني ممكن ندخل لونج نخطف  100  نقطة ونخلع ونستني نشوف هو هيعمل ايه   عموما كلها نص ساعة ونشوف الاوضاع

----------


## anwar

البوند/دولار
هل توجد فرصه بالصعود 
ولاى نقطه يوصل؟
انا اخذ ته 2.0630  
هل يصعد 20.750  
 والى انشوفه نازل :Thmbdn:

----------


## bo7a

باذن الله في حال الاغلاق فوق  246.75  هدخل الصفقة دي   أو ممكن الدخول من  247.00  أيضا والهدف  248.00   لأنه هيصعد يختبر الترند الهابط وهيلاقي في طريقه عراقيل زي البايفوت دايلي والويكلي والموفينج   وأيضا سيصعد لاختبار الترند المكسور على فريم الاربع ساعات وهيبقي في طريقه فايبو 50   واحنا هنخرج قبل العراقيل دي بس في حال الاغلاق فوق  246.75  فقط   غير كدا يبقي الاوضاع هتتغير

----------


## fxaqaba

> البوند/دولار
> هل توجد فرصه بالصعود 
> ولاى نقطه يوصل؟
> انا اخذ ته 2.0630  
> هل يصعد 20.750  
> والى انشوفه نازل

 50%  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## fxaqaba

:Thmbdn:  :Thmbdn:  :Thmbdn:   CLOSED UNDER 61.8%

----------


## bo7a

> البوند/دولار
> هل توجد فرصه بالصعود 
> ولاى نقطه يوصل؟
> انا اخذ ته 2.0630  
> هل يصعد 20.750  
> والى انشوفه نازل

 والله يا باشا هقولك رأيي بس دي مش توصية ... يعني اذا اقتنعت ماشي ما اقتنعتش خلاص   الافضل انك تخرج من أقرب نقطة بأقل خسارة لأنه في طريقه للهبوط بعد كسر الترند العام   وانا شايف انه طالما فوق 2.0545 يبقي هيرتد لاختبار الترند المكسور تاني   والافضل انه تخرج وقت اختبار الترند من أقرب نقطة

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=3037

 see this

----------


## fxaqaba

> باذن الله في حال الاغلاق فوق 246.75 هدخل الصفقة دي   أو ممكن الدخول من 247.00 أيضا والهدف 248.00   لأنه هيصعد يختبر الترند الهابط وهيلاقي في طريقه عراقيل زي البايفوت دايلي والويكلي والموفينج   وأيضا سيصعد لاختبار الترند المكسور على فريم الاربع ساعات وهيبقي في طريقه فايبو 50   واحنا هنخرج قبل العراقيل دي بس في حال الاغلاق فوق 246.75 فقط    غير كدا يبقي الاوضاع هتتغير

 https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=3045

----------


## bo7a

> CLOSED UNDER 61.8%

 تمام يا قمر ... أنا بس منتظر الاغلاق لأنه هيحدد وجهته القادمة هتبقي ايه   نستني ونشوف

----------


## فوركسي طموح

يامعلمه دا اليوت بيأول برضو فيه هبوط دهو شاورلي أبلي مية نؤطه وقبل مستوى المقاومه بخمس نقاط .  
الله يوفقكم ويظل مجرد توقع .

----------


## fxaqaba

> يامعلمه دا اليوت بيأول برضو فيه هبوط دهو شاورلي أبلي مية نؤطه وقبل مستوى المقاومه بخمس نقاط .  
> الله يوفقكم ويظل مجرد توقع .

  :Wink:

----------


## Mothawee

شو وضع المجنون أشوفه نزل وكل أزواج تنزل 
الوضع مضطرب شكلي اليوم ما راح أدخل بأي صفقه  
بخليها لباجر

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

نشوف last fibo
main fibo

----------


## bo7a

> يامعلمه دا اليوت بيأول برضو فيه هبوط دهو شاورلي أبلي مية نؤطه وقبل مستوى المقاومه بخمس نقاط .  
> الله يوفقكم ويظل مجرد توقع .

 تمام يا عبووووووود   :Thumb:   أنا كمان بقول كدا في حال كسر  246.75  ونلغي فكرة الشراء خالص   أما اذا اغلق بشمعة اربع ساعات فوقها فالوضع هيكون صعب شوية في اختراق الضلع السفلي للقناة   عموما كلها دقائق ونشوف وصبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> اليورو NIGHT SHOW

 the night show start

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

244.56
coming soon

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> تمام يا عبووووووود   أنا كمان بقول كدا في حال كسر 246.75 ونلغي فكرة الشراء خالص   أما اذا اغلق بشمعة اربع ساعات فوقها فالوضع هيكون صعب شوية في اختراق الضلع السفلي للقناة    عموما كلها دقائق ونشوف وصبح صبح

 صدئني ياكبير انه هيكسر القاع السابق على الأقل . 
انا مشغول بالباوند دولار واللي ادانا الحين مية نئطه حلويييين وفاضل انشاء الله كتير سواء صحح ولا ماصححشي انشاء الله لن يكسر اخر قمه للاعلى 52

----------


## Mothawee

نبيييييييييييييييييييييع ولا نستنه

----------


## bo7a

> صدئني ياكبير انه هيكسر القاع السابق على الأقل . 
> انا مشغول بالباوند دولار واللي ادانا الحين مية نئطه حلويييين وفاضل انشاء الله كتير سواء صحح ولا ماصححشي انشاء الله لن يكسر اخر قمه للاعلى 52

 في الحقيقة الوضع هنا يخوف عدم كسره للقناة دليل علي وجود عقود شراء كبيرة   واصراره على التصحيح للهبوط دا ..... عموما أنا مش هغامر وأنا مقتنع جدا بالهبوط والله   بس هنتظر اختراق  246.50  للتأكيد وبعدها هدخل شورت على طول وأي ارتداد هدخل لونج بهدف بسيط   أو انتظر الصعود واركب الموج من فوق

----------


## forex147

صبح صبح على الناس الحلوه
الف مبروك  :Whistling:  :Whistling:  :Loly:  :Loly:   :18:  :18:  :18:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

eur/jpy 
يضرب بعرض الحائط كل الدعوم ويواصل النزول وصبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

eur/jpy
يضرب كل الدعوم ويواصل الهبوط شكلنا راح نجمع الميون الاسبوع هدا هاهااهاهاهاها

----------


## Mothawee

شو الراي نبيع المجنون بهدف 100 نقطه لأنه اليورو ين أخو المجنون في النزول والطلوع

----------


## Mothawee

نأجل البيع إلى بعد الساعة 4.30 بتوقيت الإمارات  
سوف يكون هناك إرتفاع ومن ثمه هبوط محاوله إصطياده من نقطه عاليه.

----------


## فوركسي طموح

يامعلمه انشاء الله فيه نزول وانا حاطط امر بيع من 47.35 وقد اكون مخطأ .

----------


## fxaqaba

:Wacko:  :Wacko:  :Wacko:  :Wacko:  :Wacko:  :Wacko:  :Wacko:  :Wacko:  :Wacko:  :Wacko:  :Wacko:  :Wacko:

----------


## fxaqaba

BEARISH TREND

----------


## أسد

> تسلم ايدك يا معلم ...... كلام جميل جدا    الين لسه بيصعد أمام العملات الرئيسية كلها واللي هيزود إحتمال الهبوط على ابو الاندال   هو تصحيح الصعود للباوند أمام الدولار واذا اغلقت شمعة الاربع ساعات عند المستوي الحالي   هتبقي شمعة انعكاسية مع فشل اختراق الترند المكسور ( مرحلة اختبار ) يبقي ممكن نشوف هبوط   كبير على زوج الاسترليني دولار ومع هبوط أزواج الين يبقي الهبوط هيكون عظيم    عموما وجهة نظري المستقبلية المتواضعة جدا جدا على الشارت

 أيه الأبداع دا ياحبي ..؟؟ أعتقد انو سيناريو الصعود بدأ .. أو بقولك شي ؟؟ الأنتظار أفضل .. الهبوط مرجح أكثر من الصعود لكن مش هيهبط  بسهولة والأخبار اليوم ع الدولار بتساعدنا أنشالله .. سلمت إيديك يالغالي .. صبح صبح ياقمري . :Inlove:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

فكس جابا . 
اثريني كنت بشارت الاربع ساعات . 
الشارت بتاعك عوم وجهة نظري وكنسلت امر البيع . 
دا دبحنا التركيز على الباوند دولار . 
على العموم هيا قد تكون منطقة قوية للبيع بناء على الترند الذي بشارتك .  
مع اني اتوقع النزول اكثر من الصعود ولكن مستويات مناطق الارتداد موش واضحه لي تماما . 
ننتظر راي المعلم .
شكرا لك .

----------


## stop

سلام عليكم ...
صباح العسل للجميع .. 
عملنا له اشعة اكس وكانت النتائج مذهلة  :Doh: 
رايكم ياجماعة حبيبنا وش ناوي عليه :

----------


## bo7a

صباح الورد على عيون كل حبايبنا   باذن الله الصفقة القادمة بالنسبة ليا شورت من  (  247.70  والهدف  246.70  )

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح على الناس الحلوه
> الف مبروك

    :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:   صباح الفل يا ريسنا ........ مبروك عليك يا قمر وألف حمد وشكر لله   وربنا يبارك في شغلنا اللي جاي وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> eur/jpy 
> يضرب بعرض الحائط كل الدعوم ويواصل النزول وصبح صبح

  

> eur/jpy 
> eur/jpy
> يضرب كل الدعوم ويواصل الهبوط شكلنا راح نجمع الميون الاسبوع هدا هاهااهاهاهاها

 اليورو ين نموذج للأزواج المحترمة جدا ومن أكتر الأزواج اللي بحبها بعد عفروتو قصدي المجنون   الفرصة ممتازة بس هو بيختبر الترند المكسور وهيهبط من تاني   صبح صبح يا زعامة

----------


## bo7a

> شو الراي نبيع المجنون بهدف 100 نقطه لأنه اليورو ين أخو المجنون في النزول والطلوع

  

> نأجل البيع إلى بعد الساعة 4.30 بتوقيت الإمارات  
> سوف يكون هناك إرتفاع ومن ثمه هبوط محاوله إصطياده من نقطه عاليه.

 طيب والساعة  4.30  دي تطلع كام عندنا هنا  ؟  :Inlove:   صبح صبح يا معلم أنا هبيع باذن الله .... بس دي مش توصية يا قمر   شوف شارتك وظبط حالك ولو اقتنعت قولي احجزلك تذكرة معايا ونسافر سوا   :Drive1:

----------


## bo7a

> يامعلمه انشاء الله فيه نزول وانا حاطط امر بيع من 47.35 وقد اكون مخطأ .

  

> فكس جابا . 
> اثريني كنت بشارت الاربع ساعات . 
> الشارت بتاعك عوم وجهة نظري وكنسلت امر البيع . 
> دا دبحنا التركيز على الباوند دولار . 
> على العموم هيا قد تكون منطقة قوية للبيع بناء على الترند الذي بشارتك .  
> مع اني اتوقع النزول اكثر من الصعود ولكن مستويات مناطق الارتداد موش واضحه لي تماما . 
> ننتظر راي المعلم .
> شكرا لك .
> .

 صباح العسل يا عبوووووود   الحمد لله اننا ما دخلنا بيع وقلت نصبر شوية نستغل أي صعود في البيع   الوضع العام دلوقتي أصبح هبوط إلي أن يثبت الباوند العكس   فباذن الله هبيع من 247.70 أو ممكن الدخول من السعر الحالي  247.60  والهدف  100  نقطة   السعر بيحاول كسر الترند الهابط ولكن متوقعش انه يكسره ابدا دلوقتي وسيرتد الي دعم 246.55   نستغل المثلث الهابط على فريم الساعة في الصعود والهبوط ونتوكل على الله  منتظر رأيك يا كبير

----------


## bo7a

> BEARISH TREND

 زي الفل يا حمام بس اوعي ليتكسر   :Inlove:   تسلم يا معلم . والله انت مجهودك خرافي ما شاء الله عليك وان شاء الله ربنا يكافئك ويكافئنا جميعا

----------


## bo7a

> أيه الأبداع دا ياحبي ..؟؟  أعتقد انو سيناريو الصعود بدأ .. أو بقولك شي ؟؟ الأنتظار أفضل .. الهبوط مرجح أكثر من الصعود لكن مش هيهبط  بسهولة والأخبار اليوم ع الدولار بتساعدنا أنشالله .. سلمت إيديك يالغالي ..  صبح صبح ياقمري .

 أهلا أهلا بحبيب قلبي أخويا الكبير ملك الغابة   :Icon26:   والله يا قمر هو دلوقتي في مفترق طرق ..... ومنتظرين كسر اي دعم او مقاومة قوية   نقدر نرتكز عليهم في عقود كبيرة لونج او شورت   تسلملي علي رأيك الجميل المحترم وصبح صبح يا عسل أبيض

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> صباح العسل يا عبوووووود   الحمد لله اننا ما دخلنا بيع وقلت نصبر شوية نستغل أي صعود في البيع   الوضع العام دلوقتي أصبح هبوط إلي أن يثبت الباوند العكس   فباذن الله هبيع من 247.70 أو ممكن الدخول من السعر الحالي 247.60 والهدف 100 نقطة   السعر بيحاول كسر الترند الهابط ولكن متوقعش انه يكسره ابدا دلوقتي وسيرتد الي دعم 246.55   نستغل المثلث الهابط على فريم الساعة في الصعود والهبوط ونتوكل على الله   منتظر رأيك يا كبير

 مساء الخير والعافية للجميع ولحبيبنا بوحة  ومبروك تحقق الاهداف السابقة يا عسل .. ولو جاءت متاخرة    :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:   وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير  وزادك الله من فضله وكرمه وعلمه ورزقه يا طيب  تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

تم البيع من 247.66
الهدف 244.60

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الورد على عيون كل حبايبنا    باذن الله الصفقة القادمة بالنسبة ليا شورت من ( 247.70 والهدف 246.70 )

 الصعود لاختبار الترند الهابط والمتوقع الارتداد منه باذن الله   نقدر نستغل المثلث دا تمام زي المثلث اللي قبله وبرده يكسره والمرجح أكثر الهبوط   يبقي أي صعود نبيع من أعلي نقطة أو نقطة التقاء السعر مع الترند والهدف دعم  246.55   وصبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> اليورو ين نموذج للأزواج المحترمة جدا ومن أكتر الأزواج اللي بحبها بعد عفروتو قصدي المجنون   الفرصة ممتازة بس هو بيختبر الترند المكسور وهيهبط من تاني    صبح صبح يا زعامة

 لا تزعل بس حركة خيانة انا داخل الزوج من زمان اششششششش

----------


## bo7a

> مساء الخير والعافية للجميع ولحبيبنا بوحة  ومبروك تحقق الاهداف السابقة يا عسل .. ولو جاءت متاخرة     وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير  وزادك الله من فضله وكرمه وعلمه ورزقه يا طيب   تحياتي وتقديري

 مساء النور والهنا يا حبيب قلبنا   والله لك وحشة يا عم جابر ... أنا عارف انك مشغول كتير بس ابقي ادخل طمنا عليك يا قمر   يارب دايما تكون بخير وربنا يبارك فيك يا زعيم   وبالتوفيق لك ان شاء الله .. وربنا يكرمك ويرزقك برزق طيب من فضله ويرزقنا جميعاً   صبح صبح يا غالي

----------


## bo7a

> تم البيع من 247.66
> الهدف 244.60

 جايلك أهو لحقت انت قبل ما شمعة الساعة تقفل يا شقي   طيب أنا هاركب من  247.60  وجايلك

----------


## bo7a

> لا تزعل بس حركة خيانة انا داخل الزوج من زمان اششششششش

 ههههههههههههههههههههه  الف مبروك يا قمر وبالتوفيق يا حبيب قلبي يا غالي   نزعل ليه بس يا معلم ؟؟  انا اصلا ما بشتغل عليه خالص والمارجن عندي مخصص لعفروتو بس   صبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> جايلك أهو لحقت انت قبل ما شمعة الساعة تقفل يا شقي    طيب أنا هاركب من 247.60 وجايلك

 شو لازم نجيب لاب توب لازم نجيبه ونوضب السيارة يعني يا بتخرب يا بتعمر الاسبوع هدا
يعني يا بنجيبهم يا بنوكل خبز حاف لاخر الشهر 
جييلك بشارت البلياردو لسه شارت جديد علي الساحة

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> ههههههههههههههههههههه الف مبروك يا قمر وبالتوفيق يا حبيب قلبي يا غالي   نزعل ليه بس يا معلم ؟؟ انا اصلا ما بشتغل عليه خالص والمارجن عندي مخصص لعفروتو بس    صبح صبح

 بنمزززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززح
بدي كابتشيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييينو
خلينا اعوض الباوند والله كنت داخل عليه من اسبوع شورت وهلكني بس الحمد للله خسارته بلشت تنزل اكتييير

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> جايلك أهو لحقت انت قبل ما شمعة الساعة تقفل يا شقي    طيب أنا هاركب من 247.60 وجايلك

 خلي بالك السيارات اهناك زحمة وبجوز ما يوصلها الباص تاني مستني واركب تاكسي وتعال

----------


## bo7a

> شو لازم نجيب لاب توب لازم نجيبه ونوضب السيارة يعني يا بتخرب يا بتعمر الاسبوع هدا
> يعني يا بنجيبهم يا بنوكل خبز حاف لاخر الشهر 
> جييلك بشارت البلياردو لسه شارت جديد علي الساحة

  

> بنمزززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززح
> بدي كابتشيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييينو
> خلينا اعوض الباوند والله كنت داخل عليه من اسبوع شورت وهلكني بس الحمد للله خسارته بلشت تنزل اكتييير

    

> خلي بالك السيارات اهناك زحمة وبجوز ما يوصلها الباص تاني مستني واركب تاكسي وتعال

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ما تقلقش يا معلم أنا جاي بالتوك توك  :Drive1:

----------


## aboali

توك توك يا بوحه
بعد ان كنت تركب طائرات وصواريخ وتغزو بها لندن 
الان تركب توك توك
وعاوزه يروح عند241.50
ابقى قابلنى

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح أستنه يا بوحه أنا جاي معاك ما تسمعش كلام محمود الباص حيمر تاني بعد 10 دقايق على تقاطع 247.60  أنا كمان مستني وإذا ما جاش جيب التوك توك بتاعك وروحني معاك

----------


## bo7a

> توك توك يا بوحه
> بعد ان كنت تركب طائرات وصواريخ وتغزو بها لندن 
> الان تركب توك توك
> وعاوزه يروح عند241.50
> ابقى قابلنى

 بوحه الصباح لما بيقوم في شره بيركب الهوا  ( مش باغير يعني )    يعني ما يهمنيش قطرة ولا طيارة ولا سفينة حتي طول ما رجلي شايلاني أغزو لندن كلها   وهتتفرج يا كبير المعلمين هعملك ايه فيهم ... والعزومة عند بيبو   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح أستنه يا بوحه أنا جاي معاك ما تسمعش كلام محمود الباص حيمر تاني بعد 10 دقايق على تقاطع 247.60 أنا كمان مستني وإذا ما جاش جيب التوك توك بتاعك وروحني معاك

 اشطة يا معلم ....  انا مستنيك نروح سوا   بيقولك مسكوا توك توك بيرضع من قلاب

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

سوف نشهد بعد قليل الاحداث علي المجنون

----------


## aboali

بوحه انا ماشى وخلى بالك من المعلم لاحسن يتهور وبعدين يتعور
انا سايبه امانه فى ايدك عند 247.30
عاوز لما اجى الاقيه كده عند 245.08
اوكى

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

مجرد رأي

----------


## safwan86

مساء الخير يابوحه, عاملين كلكوا ايه ياشباب, شايف المعارك شغاله على المجنون ربنا معاكوا, انا لسا داخل قولولى ايه اخر التطورات(هو شغال تصحيح او اختباراو اى حاجه ). بالتوفيق ياشباب. :Regular Smile:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

دانا خايف من شوية صعود .

----------


## safwan86

بوحه حبيب قلبى اتمنى تكون فتحت عقد على اليورو/ ين , الكلام كان عليه فل والله انا لو كنت موجود وشوفته لما قفل الاربع ساعات تحت التند كنت حولت شغلى كله عليه وفتحت عقد تانى وتالت ورابع . هبط 500 نقطه يامعلم فى اقل من 12 ساعة.  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  الف مبورك علينا وعلى الفتح عقود عليه .

----------


## fxaqaba

> مجرد رأي

 خايف من ايه يا راجل هو حد شيلك سيف ... مرة مجرد راي ومرة نظرة سطحية ...انتا ايه حكايتك بالضبط هو المجنون عامل فيك حاجة لا سمح الله... وللا خايف يسمعك ويجيك طول منتا مع المعلم قول رايك ومتخفش,,, حتى شوف

----------


## khaled_S

> تم البيع من 247.66
> الهدف 244.60

   

> الصعود لاختبار الترند الهابط والمتوقع الارتداد منه باذن الله   نقدر نستغل المثلث دا تمام زي المثلث اللي قبله وبرده يكسره والمرجح أكثر الهبوط   يبقي أي صعود نبيع من أعلي نقطة أو نقطة التقاء السعر مع الترند والهدف دعم 246.55    وصبح صبح

    صبح صبح  ولا اقولك مش صبح صبح ايه يا جماعه انت هتبيعو وفيه ترند صاعد ملعلع  ده كلام؟ يعنى اعمل ايه انا فى الترند الصاعد ده  وانتا يا حاج دبى كاتبلى فى بوست قبل كده الترند صديقك وحبيبك وتمشى معاه وتحدد ارباحك منه وفى الاخر ترميه كده انا عايز تفسير  بليييييييييييييز

----------


## fxaqaba

> بوحه الصباح لما بيقوم في شره بيركب الهوا ( مش باغير يعني )   يعني ما يهمنيش قطرة ولا طيارة ولا سفينة حتي طول ما رجلي شايلاني أغزو لندن كلها    وهتتفرج يا كبير المعلمين هعملك ايه فيهم ... والعزومة عند بيبو

 كبير .... طول عمرك كبير يا معلم... انتا قول وانا اخبط دماغي بالحيط... انتف نفسي وانكتها...
اقطع هدومي... وللا حتى احرقها... ايه ده كلوا... اه...ايه ده... قمر ...قمر يا ناس والله...
طول عمرك عامل قلق

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> بوحه حبيب قلبى اتمنى تكون فتحت عقد على اليورو/ ين , الكلام كان عليه فل والله انا لو كنت موجود وشوفته لما قفل الاربع ساعات تحت التند كنت حولت شغلى كله عليه وفتحت عقد تانى وتالت ورابع . هبط 500 نقطه يامعلم فى اقل من 12 ساعة.   الف مبورك علينا وعلى الفتح عقود عليه .

 حبيب قلبي

----------


## safwan86

> بوحه حبيب قلبى اتمنى تكون فتحت عقد على اليورو/ ين , الكلام كان عليه فل والله انا لو كنت موجود وشوفته لما قفل الاربع ساعات تحت التند كنت حولت شغلى كله عليه وفتحت عقد تانى وتالت ورابع . هبط 500 نقطه يامعلم فى اقل من 12 ساعة.   الف مبورك علينا وعلى الفتح عقود عليه .

 تعديل:  هبط  أكثر من "250 نقطة "

----------


## fxaqaba

افتتاح اليوم 247.76 تقريباً... لو اغلق تحتها او عندها على الاكثر حتكون ليلة الندل اللي عمرو ما حيشوف النور بعد النهارده

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> صبح صبح   ولا اقولك مش صبح صبح ايه يا جماعه انت هتبيعو وفيه ترند صاعد ملعلع  ده كلام؟ يعنى اعمل ايه انا فى الترند الصاعد ده  وانتا يا حاج دبى كاتبلى فى بوست قبل كده الترند صديقك وحبيبك وتمشى معاه وتحدد ارباحك منه وفى الاخر ترميه كده انا عايز تفسير  بليييييييييييييز

 التفسير قادم عند244.56

----------


## fxaqaba

> صبح صبح   ولا اقولك مش صبح صبح ايه يا جماعه انت هتبيعو وفيه ترند صاعد ملعلع  ده كلام؟ يعنى اعمل ايه انا فى الترند الصاعد ده  وانتا يا حاج دبى كاتبلى فى بوست قبل كده الترند صديقك وحبيبك وتمشى معاه وتحدد ارباحك منه وفى الاخر ترميه كده انا عايز تفسير  بليييييييييييييز

 ولا صاعد ولا حاجة ... كل القلق اللي عملهالك الاربع ساعات راحت في الست ساعات... بس برضو انا معاك من حيث الانتظار ومعرفة تاكيد الاتجاه

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> صبح صبح   ولا اقولك مش صبح صبح ايه يا جماعه انت هتبيعو وفيه ترند صاعد ملعلع  ده كلام؟ يعنى اعمل ايه انا فى الترند الصاعد ده  وانتا يا حاج دبى كاتبلى فى بوست قبل كده الترند صديقك وحبيبك وتمشى معاه وتحدد ارباحك منه وفى الاخر ترميه كده انا عايز تفسير  بليييييييييييييز

 تفضل

----------


## bo7a

10  دقائق على إغلاق شمعة الساعة   اذا اغلقت تحت 246.50  هدخل شورت بهدف  245.00   وعندي عقد بيع من 247.70  في حال الاغلاق فوق 246.50  هالغي فكرة البيع مؤقتاً   أما اذا اغلق تحتها هتفضل العقود كما هي وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> بوحه انا ماشى وخلى بالك من المعلم لاحسن يتهور وبعدين يتعور
> انا سايبه امانه فى ايدك عند 247.30
> عاوز لما اجى الاقيه كده عند 245.08
> اوكى

 ما تقلقش يا معلم كله أندر كنترول بس ما تتأخرش علشان أنا عاوز أنام  :Yawn:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> 10 دقائق على إغلاق شمعة الساعة   اذا اغلقت تحت 246.50 هدخل شورت بهدف 245.00   وعندي عقد بيع من 247.70 في حال الاغلاق فوق 246.50 هالغي فكرة البيع مؤقتاً    أما اذا اغلق تحتها هتفضل العقود كما هي وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 يا كبير معاك علي الموت وان شا الله 244.60

----------


## bo7a

> سوف نشهد بعد قليل الاحداث علي المجنون

 منتظرين الاغلاق بقي يا معلم ومبروك على الهدف يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> مساء الخير يابوحه, عاملين كلكوا ايه ياشباب, شايف المعارك شغاله على المجنون ربنا معاكوا, انا لسا داخل قولولى ايه اخر التطورات(هو شغال تصحيح او اختباراو اى حاجه ).  بالتوفيق ياشباب.

  

> بوحه حبيب قلبى اتمنى تكون فتحت عقد على اليورو/ ين , الكلام كان عليه فل والله انا لو كنت موجود وشوفته لما قفل الاربع ساعات تحت التند كنت حولت شغلى كله عليه وفتحت عقد تانى وتالت ورابع . هبط 500 نقطه يامعلم فى اقل من 12 ساعة.  الف مبورك علينا وعلى الفتح عقود عليه .

 صباح القشطة يا صفوان با شا   الله يبارك فيك يا قمر ومبروك علينا كلنا ومزيد من الارباح بفضل الله   والله ما دخلت لاني ما بشتغل غير على المجنون والله رغم ان بيكون قدامي فرص كويسة بس أنا مركز مع عفروتو بس   ربنا يسهل بقي ويكسر دعم أو مقاومة علشان نشوف ايه الاوضاع وهترسي علي ايه

----------


## bo7a

> دانا خايف من شوية صعود .

 لو صعد ندخل لونج .. عادي خالص يا معلم  :012:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

هنا الان
تم وضع الستوب مكان الدخول 247.60 ونتلبع

----------


## bo7a

> 10 دقائق على إغلاق شمعة الساعة   اذا اغلقت تحت 246.50 هدخل شورت بهدف 245.00   وعندي عقد بيع من 247.70 في حال الاغلاق فوق 246.50 هالغي فكرة البيع مؤقتاً    أما اذا اغلق تحتها هتفضل العقود كما هي وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 هدخل باذن الله من السعر الحالي 246.75  الهدف 245.75    وربنا يوفق

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

معااااااااااااااااااااااك دخول اليوم لثاني مرة
بس الهدف 
244.60 معلش 40 نقطة زيادة لزماتني عشان الكبتشينو

----------


## bo7a

> كبير .... طول عمرك كبير يا معلم... انتا قول وانا اخبط دماغي بالحيط... انتف نفسي وانكتها...
> اقطع هدومي... وللا حتى احرقها... ايه ده كلوا... اه...ايه ده... قمر ...قمر يا ناس والله...
> طول عمرك عامل قلق

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  لا دا انا خايف عليك والله ... السلوك شكلها كدا لمست بعضها جوا   :Drive1:   صبح صبح يا معلم انت الكل في الكل  :Thumb:

----------


## safwan86

معااااااااااك بوحه باشا ..

----------


## bo7a

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله لكل اللي دخل معانا

----------


## fxaqaba

يا سلام لو اغلق الندل تحت الـ 61.8% حيوقع ومحدش حيسمي عليه

----------


## fxaqaba

لكن شمعة الساعة اغلقت تحت 61.8% قبل الاربع ساعات وربنا يسهل

----------


## bo7a

> يا سلام لو اغلق الندل تحت الـ 61.8% حيوقع ومحدش حيسمي عليه

 ما هو دا اللي احنا عاوزينه يا معلم علشان نروح نصيف في شاطئ 244.00  ان شاء الله

----------


## khaled_S

> ولا صاعد ولا حاجة ... كل القلق اللي عملهالك الاربع ساعات راحت في الست ساعات... بس برضو انا معاك من حيث الانتظار ومعرفة تاكيد الاتجاه

  

> تفضل

  
شكرا جزيلا خوى دبى وخوى fxqape طمنتونى

----------


## fxaqaba

support 3 will be strong ... so take care

----------


## fxaqaba

BULLISH DIVERGENCE

----------


## fxaqaba

> ما هو دا اللي احنا عاوزينه يا معلم علشان نروح نصيف في شاطئ 244.00 ان شاء الله

 لمجرد الحيطة يا معلم مش اكثر... احنا العيون بتعتك اللي بتشوف فيها الندل...حتى لو صعد مش حنسكر الصفقات ... عيب يا معلم فلوسنا وصحتنا تحت امرك انتا بس شاور واحنا بنفذ.. بس قوللي رايك https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=3125

----------


## fxaqaba

?????   ???   ????  ???

----------


## temo

يعنى مشية معالك  يعم بوحة وحا لتك مرتاحة وشكلك هتصيف يمعلم فى مارينا امال بقى بتقلى امبارح النت بيتقع طب متجيب خط دى اس ال بدل الوصلة الى انتا سرقها من سيبر ولاد ابو اسماعيل ولا انتا كده ديمن تحب تعيش بلوشى خلى بالك فى كبسة النهاردة على الى نتا مخبيه فى البت فهمنى طبعا مش هتكلم عشان مسيحلكش وسط الناس  المهم نسبتى توصلى النهاردة( الكتاب) عشان خطرى متنساش يا بوحة@@@ هتوحشنى  لغايت مكلمك بليل :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:

----------


## *الرفاعي*

صبح صبح يا عم الحج  
أخوي بوحه بصراحه فاتتني السهرة السنمائية ممكن إعاده     
أمزح ممكن تضيفني معاك في السهرة

----------


## fxaqaba

> خلى بالك فى كبسة النهاردة على الى نتا مخبيه فى البت فهمنى طبعا مش هتكلم عشان مسيحلكش وسط الناس

   يعني انتا بتتكلم وسط الناس كده ... يعني هوه المعلم حيكون مخبي ايه يعني؟؟ مخبي سبح ؟؟

----------


## m.salah

مساء الفل ياجماعه 
اليورو ين 164.97بيواجهه الان ترند قوي على اليومي احتمال حدوث صعود قوي قد يؤثر على ابو الاندال 
في حال كسر الترند والوصول الى 164.35 ثم انتهاء اعادة الاختبار على خير يبقى تودعوا الين ياجماعه مش هاتشفوه في هذه المستويات في المستقبل القريب وعلى فكره كافة الازواج في حالة انعكاس الان

----------


## فوركسي طموح

بوووووحه مافيش حتة مبروك عا الأقل . 
داليابانيين اكلولهم علئه سخنه وانشاء الله ماتأسرش على الين بتاعهم وكلووو عشان المعلم ووزير الدفاع وبئية الرجالة . 
وصبح صبح عا لمنتخب السعودي وبرضو صبح على المنتخب العراقي .

----------


## Mothawee

شباب فرصه حلوه على NZD/USD 
شراء من النقطه الحاليه بهدف 150 نقطه 
مع قرار زياده نسبه الفائده

----------


## Mothawee

شباب شورت على المجنون بيع من 247.30 بهدف 100 نقطه

----------


## ابوثابت

> شباب شورت على المجنون بيع من 247.30 بهدف 100 نقطه

 جزاك الله الف خير لكن الا تتوقع انه سيرتفع 100 نقطه

----------


## Mothawee

ويجزيك حبيبي ما أتوقع بس محاوله أصطياده من .55  
لأنه ما قدر يكسر نقطه المقاومة 247.8 وإقفاله في هذا المستوه يعطيه دعم كبير أنه يروح 245 بس بعد المخاطره دايماً موجوده على المجنون عنده خبره كبيره بالمشي عكس التوقعات والتحاليل

----------


## ابوثابت

> ويجزيك حبيبي ما أتوقع بس محاوله أصطياده من .55  
> لأنه ما قدر يكسر نقطه المقاومة 247.8 وإقفاله في هذا المستوه يعطيه دعم كبير أنه يروح 245 بس بعد المخاطره دايماً موجوده على المجنون عنده خبره كبيره بالمشي عكس التوقعات والتحاليل

 امين وسيكون فيه انفجار الى اعلى

----------


## Mothawee

طبعاً بعد ملامسه الدعم للمره الثالثه يكون ارتداد ولا اقوه وعموماً الإسترليني نزل لنقاط الدعم في اغلب الازواج اليوم لنشهد إنطلاقه قويه له في نهايه الاسبوع

----------


## Mothawee

النيوزلندي يقوم بالمناوره قبل نزول الخبر ب 5 دائق إستعداداً للطيران

----------


## Mothawee

1:00am NZDInterest Rate Statement 8.25% 8.25%8.00%

----------


## fxaqaba

نبهنا يا معلم انو فيه بولش دايفرجنس قبل ست ساعات وبعدها بالفعل ارتفع 100 نقطة بس الحمدلله كنا قد سكرنا عقود البيع عن 246.40 قبل الارتفاع https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=3125

----------


## bo7a

> لمجرد الحيطة يا معلم مش اكثر... احنا العيون بتعتك اللي بتشوف فيها الندل...حتى لو صعد مش حنسكر الصفقات ... عيب يا معلم فلوسنا وصحتنا تحت امرك انتا بس شاور واحنا بنفذ.. بس قوللي رايك https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=3125

 حبيب قلبي .. انت عيني وقلبي وروحي كمان   تسلملي يا حماده والله انت راجل زي السكر وفداك قلبي يا قمر   صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> يعنى مشية معالك يعم بوحة وحا لتك مرتاحة وشكلك هتصيف يمعلم فى مارينا امال بقى بتقلى امبارح النت بيتقع طب متجيب خط دى اس ال بدل الوصلة الى انتا سرقها من سيبر ولاد ابو اسماعيل ولا انتا كده ديمن تحب تعيش بلوشى خلى بالك فى كبسة النهاردة على الى نتا مخبيه فى البت فهمنى طبعا مش هتكلم عشان مسيحلكش وسط الناس المهم نسبتى توصلى النهاردة( الكتاب) عشان خطرى متنساش يا بوحة@@@ هتوحشنى لغايت مكلمك بليل

 أهلا أهلا أهلا بالباشا   ايه النور دا كله ..... ولا دابو اسماعيل قطعوا عني النت والنور والمية يا باشا   :Thmbdn:   زي ما يكون ملناش ضهر في البلد دي   :012:   وبالنسبة للكابتشينو يا باشا .. الحكومة جت عندي وعملت معاهم واجب زي العسل   وخدوا نص الكمية وهم ماشيين   :Nono:   صبح صبح ومش ناسيك والله

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح يا عم الحج  
> أخوي بوحه بصراحه فاتتني السهرة السنمائية ممكن إعاده     
> أمزح ممكن تضيفني معاك في السهرة

 صباح الورد والفل والياسمين   يا باشا ما تستاذنش البيت بيتك واهلا بيك في اي وقت   قوم يا واد يا بليه لعمك الرفاعي ياض وهات حجر زغلول وشاي علي مية بيضا   بسرعة يااااااااااض   :Drive1:   صبح صبح يا زعيم   :Regular Smile:

----------


## bo7a

> [/color][/size] يعني انتا بتتكلم وسط الناس كده ... يعني هوه المعلم حيكون مخبي ايه يعني؟؟ مخبي سبح ؟؟

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  جااااااامدة دي ..... بس انت فكرك ايه اللي ممكن أكون مخبيه   :013:

----------


## bo7a

> مساء الفل ياجماعه 
> اليورو ين 164.97بيواجهه الان ترند قوي على اليومي احتمال حدوث صعود قوي قد يؤثر على ابو الاندال 
> في حال كسر الترند والوصول الى 164.35 ثم انتهاء اعادة الاختبار على خير يبقى تودعوا الين ياجماعه مش هاتشفوه في هذه المستويات في المستقبل القريب وعلى فكره كافة الازواج في حالة انعكاس الان

 صباح الفل يا كبير حتتنا   كلام زي العسل يا معلم وقشطة يا قشطة   بس شوف شمعة الساعة دي لو اغلقت تحت 247.50  ممكن نشوف  246.50  تاني   واذا كسرها يبقي هيكمل هبوط  .. ارتد هنقول للشورت سلامو عليكو   وصبح صبح يا زعيم

----------


## bo7a

> بوووووحه مافيش حتة مبروك عا الأقل . 
> داليابانيين اكلولهم علئه سخنه وانشاء الله ماتأسرش على الين بتاعهم وكلووو عشان المعلم ووزير الدفاع وبئية الرجالة . 
> وصبح صبح عا لمنتخب السعودي وبرضو صبح على المنتخب العراقي .

 صباح الصباح يا عبوووووود   مليون مبروك عليك يا قمر ومبروك للسعودية وأهل السعودية الكرام كلهم   ان شاء الله هنشوف  246.50  وبعدين هو حر بقي يعمل اللي هو عاوزه   نخلع بالطريقة ونستني نشوف ابو الاندال ناوي علي ايه   صبح صبح يا زعامة

----------


## bo7a

> شباب شورت على المجنون بيع من 247.30 بهدف 100 نقطه

 صباح الفل يا معلمة   بالتوفيق يا قمر ان شاء الله أنا كمان اتفعل عقد البيع الثاني التعزيزي من  247.60   والي الهدف باذن الله

----------


## bo7a

> نبهنا يا معلم انو فيه بولش دايفرجنس قبل ست ساعات وبعدها بالفعل ارتفع 100 نقطة بس الحمدلله كنا قد سكرنا عقود البيع عن 246.40 قبل الارتفاع https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=3125

 انت اللي معلم ومعلم كبير أوي أوي كمان   وفعلا ارتفع علشان الدايفرجنس وعلشان انت حبيب قلبي   صباح الفل يا معلمة وعاوزين التقارير أول بأول وتسلم الايادي

----------


## $FOREX$

الان بدا رالي الهبوط للمجنون ........ :Ohmy:  
وصبح صبح :Yawn:

----------


## omaraiad

صباح الصباح على المعلم بوحه .اللحمه جايه فى السكه وماتسيحش علشان نصيبك لامؤاخذه .واتنين كيلو ريش لزوم الرجاله

----------


## bo7a

> الان بدا رالي الهبوط للمجنون ........   وصبح صبح

 صباح الصباح يا برنس   ان شاء الله بس احنا عاوزينه يقفل تحت 247.60 /50  بشمعة اربع ساعات   وبعدها نروح  246.60  ونطلع يا عم السوق وحش أوي ولسه المعالم ما اتضحتش   ربنا يكرم ويروح يكسر أو يرتد أو يعمل اي حاجة توضحلنا هو ناوي علي ايه   وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## omaraiad

?when Trichet Is Away, Will Sarkozy Come Into Play

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الصباح على المعلم بوحه .اللحمه جايه فى السكه وماتسيحش علشان نصيبك لامؤاخذه .واتنين كيلو ريش لزوم الرجاله

 صباح الفل يا معلم شباطة ....  انت فين كدا يا معلم مش بنشوفك غير من السنة للسنة   صبح صبح يا معلمة ومنور والله وانا مستني اللحمة   بقولك ايه يا معلم .. ما تباصيلي لحمة من الفاسدة دي اللي الكيلو منها ب 3  جنية   وأنا هعمل معاك واجب ابن حلال في لحمة القطط اللي عندي

----------


## bo7a

> ?when Trichet Is Away, Will Sarkozy Come Into Play

 هههههههههههههههههههههههه  حلووووووووووووة    :Drive1:  :Drive1:

----------


## omaraiad

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:  

> صباح الفل يا معلم شباطة .... انت فين كدا يا معلم مش بنشوفك غير من السنة للسنة    صبح صبح يا معلمة ومنور والله وانا مستني اللحمة   بقولك ايه يا معلم .. ما تباصيلي لحمة من الفاسدة دي اللي الكيلو منها ب 3 جنية    وأنا هعمل معاك واجب ابن حلال في لحمة القطط اللي عندي

 عيب علينا يامعلم بوحه دانتا حبيبى  من ايام الجيزه   :Icon26:   باعتلك حته بتلو بلدى معتبر ورطلين عكاوى.

----------


## amr gamil

متابع جديد.

----------


## $ ZORO $

ازيكم يا رجاله .  يا رب تكونوا بألف خير  احنا لازم فعلا نعرف اتجاه ازاى .. يا بوحه مظبوط كلامك . ادينا قاعدين

----------


## ابن المدينة

يامعلم بوحه  صبح صبح  و شوف الشارت   حتلاحظ أنه كسر 23 فبيوناتشي بسهوله ووصل إلى 38 فبيوناتشي ورجع يختبر 23 فبيوناتشي وارتد منها  وبمجرد وصوله إلى 38 فبيوناتشي مرة اخري سيكسره بسهوله ويصل إلى 50 فبيوناتشي ( 244.37 )  وصبح صبح ياعم  والبطيخه في البادنجانه  وكلمة السر كتكوت

----------


## aboali

السينما النهاره ما فيها  احد ليه
انا شايف الكراسى كلها فاضيه

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

صبح صبح علي الحلوين ويم عسا يا ناس يا عسل

----------


## teto4teto

عندى مشكله وانا لسه مبتدئ انا داخل لونج على اليورو دولار ب 1.3737 من بدرى اوى ومش عارف اتجاهه ايه
ممكن حد يفهمنى 
شكرا

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> عندى مشكله وانا لسه مبتدئ انا داخل لونج على اليورو دولار ب 1.3737 من بدرى اوى ومش عارف اتجاهه ايه
> ممكن حد يفهمنى 
> شكرا

 اشو ف انت السعر راح يرجع للنقطة ان شا الله بتسكر الصفقة هناك وتنتظر يتضح اتجاه السوق

----------


## teto4teto

شكرا لردك عليا
تتوقع ده يحصل قبل السوق ميقفل بكره

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> شكرا لردك عليا
> تتوقع ده يحصل قبل السوق ميقفل بكره

 ان شا الله  اليوم

----------


## anwar

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتو ابى انزل برنامج التحليل الرقمى 
وطالب المساعده 
وشكرا

----------


## bo7a

صباح الصباح والجاي أكيد أحلي من اللي راح   بفضل الله تعالي تحقق هدف العقد التعزيزي ( شورت من  247.60  والهدف  246.60  )   +  100  نقطة   +  1425  أرباح مرحلة   ___________________  +  1525  الإجمــــــــالي   مليون مبروك يا حبايب قلبي وان شاء الله مزيد من الأرباح   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الصباح يا برنس   ان شاء الله بس احنا عاوزينه يقفل تحت 247.60 /50 بشمعة اربع ساعات   وبعدها نروح 246.60 ونطلع يا عم السوق وحش أوي ولسه المعالم ما اتضحتش   ربنا يكرم ويروح يكسر أو يرتد أو يعمل اي حاجة توضحلنا هو ناوي علي ايه    وصبح صبح يا قمر

   أغلقت العقد الأساسي وننتظر شمعة الاربع ساعات رأيها ايه

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> صباح الصباح والجاي أكيد أحلي من اللي راح   بفضل الله تعالي تحقق هدف العقد التعزيزي ( شورت من 247.60 والهدف 246.60 )   + 100 نقطة   + 1425 أرباح مرحلة   ___________________  + 1525 الإجمــــــــالي   مليون مبروك يا حبايب قلبي وان شاء الله مزيد من الأرباح    وصبح صبح

 انا مع صفقة اليورو ين الحمد لله زدتك شوي 2010 ولله الحمد

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح  
أنا حاسس إن هذا إسبوع المجنون  
كل صفقات المجنون رابحه والحمد لله والصفقات الباقيه كلها خسرانه السوق مضطرب وماشي بالشقلووووب 
وهذا تحليل خفيف وصلني على الإيميل   *استكمل زوج الجنيه الإسترليني مقابل الين الياباني حركته التصحيحية التي بدأها منذ يومين ، ليستكمل مقياس فابوناتشي بقيمة 61.8% ، ومع ذلك استكمل حركته التصحيحية ولكنه عاد ليقترب من 50% في مقياس فابوناتشي . ولا زال الاتجاه العام نحو الأعلى وقد يكون المستوي 246.83 مستوي دعم قوي للزوج.*

----------


## bo7a

> متابع جديد.

 يا اهلا اهلا يا عمور ....... ايه النور دا كله يا باشا   منور يا قمر وعاوزين نشوف مداخلاتك الجميلة معانا   صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> ازيكم يا رجاله . يا رب تكونوا بألف خير  احنا لازم فعلا نعرف اتجاه ازاى .. يا بوحه مظبوط كلامك . ادينا قاعدين

 صباح الفل يا علي باشا ..... الحمد لله   منتظرين اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات باذن الله وبعدها كل شئ يبان   صبح صبح يا برنس

----------


## ALBASSAM

صباح الخير على الجميع 
انا فاتني GPB/JPY  
كان عندي في حساب الديمو تنبعي 
وتقفل العقد كا اعرف ليش ؟؟ 
عموما هل باقي فية شي ولا خلاص انتهي ؟؟ 
تحياتي .
البســــام

----------


## bo7a

> يامعلم بوحه  صبح صبح  و شوف الشارت   حتلاحظ أنه كسر 23 فبيوناتشي بسهوله ووصل إلى 38 فبيوناتشي ورجع يختبر 23 فبيوناتشي وارتد منها  وبمجرد وصوله إلى 38 فبيوناتشي مرة اخري سيكسره بسهوله ويصل إلى 50 فبيوناتشي ( 244.37 )  وصبح صبح ياعم  والبطيخه في البادنجانه   وكلمة السر كتكوت

 صباح الورد يا ابو عتريس يا غالي   ايه الجمال دا .... ايه العظمة دي .......... تسلملي ايدك يا قمر   وكلامك ووجهة نظرك زي الفل وكلمة السر شغاله تمام التمام  :Drive1:   بس أنا شايف الخروج من السوق تماما لحين اتضاح الرؤية السعر دلوقتي بين نقطتين   246.50  و  247.65  ننتظر الكسر لأي من المستويين وزي ما انت شايف يا باشا الدعم قوته عاملة ازاي   يعني اذا اتكسر يبقي فيها كام بوينت تحت كمان وربك الرزاق   صبح صبح يا زعامة وتسلملي يا قمر على المداخلة العسل دي وأتمني نشوف منها كتير

----------


## bo7a

> السينما النهاره ما فيها احد ليه
> انا شايف الكراسى كلها فاضيه

 صبح صبح   الناس كانوا في البنك بقي يا ابو علي بيسحبوا الأرباح .. انت يعني لازم تحرجهم   :012:   نعلي احنا التذكرة بقي وصفوان باشا يجمع الفلوس معاه بس اوعي يهرب  :012:

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح علي الحلوين ويم عسا يا ناس يا عسل

 صباح الفل يا معلم محمود ........ نهارك قشطة يا معلم محمود   تقرير الصباح فين يا زعامة ... على ما اعمل الشاي وتيجي تمخمخ معايا سوا

----------


## khaled_S

> صباح الفل يا علي باشا ..... الحمد لله   منتظرين اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات باذن الله وبعدها كل شئ يبان    صبح صبح يا برنس

   
انتا قلقان من ايه بس يا بوحه انتا ما تعرفش اننا دخلت شورت معاك بخمسه سنت واكيد اكيد هيأثرو على السوق جاااامد

----------


## فوركسي طموح

صبح صبح على سيد المعلمين رجالتك بيسنو السكاكين يامعلم ومعاك عى الحلوه والمره . 
من نصر لآخر يامعلمنا دنت اديت الباوند شلاليط على أفاااه لما قال بس . 
انا انتقلت قليلا لفرع الباوند مع الدولار وانشاء الله اخذ بثار قديم منه  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  وبعديها ماليش غير الحته بتاعتك .  
وصبح صبح على الثار .... الثار ..... والمعلم .... المعلم ....وكل الجدعان ... الجدعان.  ودوئي يامزيكا  :012:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

شارتات غير مفهومة؟

----------


## Mothawee

> شارتات غير مفهومة؟

  
أهلاً يا محمود إزيك يا باشا  
هوه في حاجه مفهومه اليومين دووول أنا الصراحه تعبت وحوقف الإسبوع ده وحبدأ في الصفقات من الإسبوع الجاي

----------


## bo7a

> انا مع صفقة اليورو ين الحمد لله زدتك شوي 2010 ولله الحمد

 مليون مبروك يا قمر والف حمد وشكر لك يارب   ومزيد من الارباح ان شاء الله يا معلم محمود

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم
> لو سمحتو ابى انزل برنامج التحليل الرقمى 
> وطالب المساعده 
> وشكرا

 تلاقيه في الموضوع دا يا باشا   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=30035&page=77  منور يا قمر وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح  
> أنا حاسس إن هذا إسبوع المجنون  
> كل صفقات المجنون رابحه والحمد لله والصفقات الباقيه كلها خسرانه السوق مضطرب وماشي بالشقلووووب 
> وهذا تحليل خفيف وصلني على الإيميل   *استكمل زوج الجنيه الإسترليني مقابل الين الياباني حركته التصحيحية التي بدأها منذ يومين ، ليستكمل مقياس فابوناتشي بقيمة 61.8% ، ومع ذلك استكمل حركته التصحيحية ولكنه عاد ليقترب من 50% في مقياس فابوناتشي . ولا زال الاتجاه العام نحو الأعلى وقد يكون المستوي 246.83 مستوي دعم قوي للزوج.*

 صباح الفل يا متهاوي باشا   الحمد لله والشكر لله ويارب دايما مكاسب على طول   وتسلم ايدك على التحليل يا باشا ومنتظرين كسر الدعم او الارتداد باذن الله

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> مليون مبروك يا قمر والف حمد وشكر لك يارب    ومزيد من الارباح ان شاء الله يا معلم محمود

 ان شا الله تكمل الفرحة عشان نطلب سحب فلوس  علي الاجازة ونوزع كبتشينو علي الشباب كلها

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الخير على الجميع 
> انا فاتني GPB/JPY 
> كان عندي في حساب الديمو تنبعي 
> وتقفل العقد كا اعرف ليش ؟؟ 
> عموما هل باقي فية شي ولا خلاص انتهي ؟؟ 
> تحياتي .
> البســــام

 صباح العسل يا عسل   ولا فاتك ولا حاجة الفرص جاية كتير وملحوقة باذن الله يا قمر   منتظرين مشاركاتك معانا وباذن الله القادم أفضل   صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> انتا قلقان من ايه بس يا بوحه انتا ما تعرفش اننا دخلت شورت معاك بخمسه سنت واكيد اكيد هيأثرو على السوق جاااامد

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  طيب كويس معانا كبار المستثمرين وعلشان كدا السوق ماشي معانا   :012:   صبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

يا صباح الفل علي الناس الحلوه
وامعلم بوحه
وعاوزين نشوف كركر

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح على سيد المعلمين رجالتك بيسنو السكاكين يامعلم ومعاك عى الحلوه والمره . 
> من نصر لآخر يامعلمنا دنت اديت الباوند شلاليط على أفاااه لما قال بس . 
> انا انتقلت قليلا لفرع الباوند مع الدولار وانشاء الله اخذ بثار قديم منه  وبعديها ماليش غير الحته بتاعتك .  
> وصبح صبح على الثار .... الثار ..... والمعلم .... المعلم ....وكل الجدعان ... الجدعان.  ودوئي يامزيكا

 صباح الفل يا سيد الكل   طيب يا معلم مش تقولي ابعتلك رجالتنا والقوات كلها تساندك في المعركة   حط الشارت بس قصدي الخطة العسكرية على الشارت وانا هظبطلك المسائل كلها   والرجالة لسه فطرانين وجاهزين باذن الله   وصبح صبح علي الثار   :Drive1:

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

المؤشرات تقول 
بدايات السوينج
مجانينو

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

ارتفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاع
جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــامد
جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا
يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــح

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

الشروع في تكوين دايفرجنس 
اربع ساعات

----------


## bo7a

> شارتات غير مفهومة؟

 وغير مفهومة ليه يا باشا   كلام عين العقل وتمام التمام   بس شفت اغلاق الاربع ساعات فين .... كدا من وجهة نظري لونجات بقي   لأن الدعم أصبح صعب جدا كسره حتي الكيبل في الهبوط لم يستطع الاغلاق تحت 465    مش هنستعجل برده وهنشوف الساعة دي ايه الوضع فيها وندخل على طول   صبح صبح يا كبير

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> وغير مفهومة ليه يا باشا   كلام عين العقل وتمام التمام   بس شفت اغلاق الاربع ساعات فين .... كدا من وجهة نظري لونجات بقي   لأن الدعم أصبح صعب جدا كسره حتي الكيبل في الهبوط لم يستطع الاغلاق تحت 465   مش هنستعجل برده وهنشوف الساعة دي ايه الوضع فيها وندخل على طول    صبح صبح يا كبير

 متستعجلش جيبلك شغلة شوفها

----------


## bo7a

> يا صباح الفل علي الناس الحلوه
> وامعلم بوحه
> وعاوزين نشوف كركر

 صباح الفل يا قمر ...... ايه يا عم فينك دا كله بتغطس فين لك وحشة والله   اخبار مؤشراتك ايه ؟؟  عاوزين تقرير مفصل يا قمر وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> متستعجلش جيبلك شغلة شوفها

 مش مستعجلين يا قمر   وابعت يا باشا مع واحد كابتشينو اصل انا عينيا مفتحة من الصبح وعاوزين ندغششها   :Nono:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

الي بدو يغامر بضربة بسيطة

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

الرد في الصفحه السابقه يا بوحه افندي 
وان صدقت المؤشرات.... شراء من 246.21
تحديدا

----------


## bo7a

باذن الله هدخل لونج من السعر الحالي 246.55  والهدف  247.55   وممكن وضع استوب لوز عند  246.25  وتحريكه عند نقطة الدخول بعد الوصول الي 247.00   صبح صبح

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

بوحه يا ريت ترحل استوبك 10 بيب تحت كمان
هناك هدف باقي تحت في عمليات بيع  سابقه
طبقا لمعادلات خاصه جدا
هدفي اللي تحت 246.21

----------


## bo7a

> الي بدو يغامر بضربة بسيطة

  

> الرد في الصفحه السابقه يا بوحه افندي 
> وان صدقت المؤشرات.... شراء من 246.21
> تحديدا

 جميل جدا جدا جدا ... كلنا متفقين ونشوف رأي باقي حبايبنا   وانا خلاص أكتيف حاليا باذن الله والي الهدف وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> بوحه يا ريت ترحل استوبك 10 بيب تحت كمان
> هناك هدف باقي تحت في عمليات بيع سابقه
> طبقا لمعادلات خاصه جدا
> هدفي اللي تحت 247.21

 تسلملي يا قمر وجهة نظر محترمة جدا   أنا ما بحط استوب اساسا بس قلت لو حد عاوز يدخل ويحط استوب يمكن وضعه هنا وتحريكه بعد الصعود   الي نقطة الدخول واللي ما دخلش ممكن يحط أمر شراء عند 246.60 والاستوب عند 246.15 علشان عيونك يا قمر   وصبح صبح يا جميل

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

تم الدخول من 246.57

----------


## bo7a

> تم الدخول من 246.57

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله يا قمر

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

علي بركه الله
توكلنا علي الله

----------


## أسد

صبح صبح يارجااااااال .. لونق بإذن  :Thumb: الله لل هدف 247.60 :Drive1:

----------


## bo7a

> علي بركه الله
> توكلنا علي الله

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله وصبح صبح  :Thumb:

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح يارجااااااال ..   لونق بإذن الله لل هدف 247.60

 صباح العسل يا علاء باشا   بالتوفيق ان شاء الله يا قمر والي الهدف باذن الله

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

كل واحد مخصوص عليه 20 نقطة من الربح بدل صيانة اعيون لزعيم بوحة وانا طبعا
هااااااا

----------


## bo7a

> كل واحد مخصوص عليه 20 نقطة من الربح بدل صيانة اعيون لزعيم بوحة وانا طبعا
> هااااااا

 هههههههه وضريبة مبيعات واستهلاك وبدل تفرع وبدل انتقال وبدل سفر ووووو ......   يعني يسيب الحساب ويتوكل على الله ويضرب واحد ابتشينو هيبقي زي الفل   هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الله يسعد ايامك يا محمود وفين بس ابو صلاح كان عمل الواجب وزيادة هنا   صبح صبح يا معلم مستويات  246.42 : 50  الحالية ممتازة ايضا للشراء بهدف 100  نقطة للي ما دخلش

----------


## dr_mamy2006

مرحبا شباب انتو بتعملو اه من ورايا
انا شايف اتفاقات على المجنون وشايف ان كلامكم ممكن يكون صح
بالتوفيق
اما بوحة فربنا معا

----------


## bo7a

> مرحبا شباب انتو بتعملو اه من ورايا
> انا شايف اتفاقات على المجنون وشايف ان كلامكم ممكن يكون صح
> بالتوفيق
> اما بوحة فربنا معا

 صباح الفل يا دكترة ..... صباحك وردي يا سكرة   دخلنا لونج يا باشا بهدف صغنتوت كدا وان شاء الله يحققه على طول   ربنا معانا جميعا باذن الله وبالتوفيق للجميع وصبح صبح

----------


## danger

الى الهدف ان شاء الله 247.50

----------


## bo7a

> الى الهدف ان شاء الله 247.55

 ان شاء الله يا قمر بس  5  نقط بس علشان أخوك بوحه صبح صبح وبالتوفيق باذن الله

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> صباح الفل يا دكترة ..... صباحك وردي يا سكرة   دخلنا لونج يا باشا بهدف صغنتوت كدا وان شاء الله يحققه على طول    ربنا معانا جميعا باذن الله وبالتوفيق للجميع وصبح صبح

 بالتوفيق ياقمر 
انا ممكن انتظر شوية وسوف اقرر بعد 15 دقيقة  :013: للدخول معكم ام لا :Clap:

----------


## danger

لعيونك يا معلمنا 
 احلى 5 نقاط

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

يا شباب ما حدا يطمع 247.60 وبنسكر الزوج الترند العام له نازل يعني بتوخد الهدف وبتتخبالك نص ساعة ولا تنسوي 247 عندها الستوب ماكن الدخول

----------


## bo7a

> بالتوفيق ياقمر 
> انا ممكن انتظر شوية وسوف اقرر بعد 15 دقيقة للدخول معكم ام لا

 خد وقتك يا معلم وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله   والشارت دا علشانك يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> لعيونك يا معلمنا 
> احلى 5 نقاط

 تسلملي يا قمر وان شاء الله الي الهدف يا غالي

----------


## أسد

> كل واحد مخصوص عليه 20 نقطة من الربح بدل صيانة اعيون لزعيم بوحة وانا طبعا
> هااااااا

 ههههههههه .. ومن عندي 10 نقاط كمان علشان كبسة كليلك ع الماوس علشان يد حبيبي بوحة بتتعب .. :013:  هههههه غالي والطلب رخيييييييص يامحمود باشا .. بالتوفيق بإذن الله ..

----------


## bo7a

> يا شباب ما حدا يطمع 247.60 وبنسكر الزوج الترند العام له نازل يعني بتوخد الهدف وبتتخبالك نص ساعة ولا تنسوي 247 عندها الستوب ماكن الدخول

 تعليمات صارمة من قيادي بارع ..... أوافقك تماما وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> ههههههههه ..  ومن عندي 10 نقاط كمان علشان كبسة كليلك ع الماوس علشان يد حبيبي بوحة بتتعب .. هههههه غالي والطلب رخيييييييص يامحمود باشا ..  بالتوفيق بإذن الله ..

 ههههههههههههههههههههههه حبيب قلبي والله يا علاء   ان شاء الله الي الهدف وبعدين نبقي نتحاسب هناك   :012:

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

تكون علي ربع ساعه
نموذج صعود دون هبوط الي هذه المستويات مره اخري
هنشوف السعر فوق
  59بعد كده
ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> تكون علي ربع ساعه
> نموذج صعود دون هبوط الي هذه المستويات مره اخري
> هنشوف السعر فوق
> 59بعد كده
> ان شاء الله

 تمام يا قمر ...... لو كسرلنا المثلث الأحمر الصغير دا وقفل فوق الخط الأبيض نهارك كله هيبقي ابيض   وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## SamerHassnou

ابه ده يا معلمين 
مية مرحب و عشر طعشر  
بس قولوي هو البتاع فين  :Thmbdn:

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

اعتبره اتكسر يا ريس
مؤكد ان شاء الله

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> خد وقتك يا معلم وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله    والشارت دا علشانك يا قمر

 ضربة معلم :Clap:   :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## bo7a

> ابه ده يا معلمين  
> مية مرحب و عشر طعشر    بس قولوي هو البتاع فين

 صباح القشطة يا سمير باشا   ايه انت النور دا كله ..... هو ان تتقصد ايه بالبتاع .. قول ما تتكسفش   :Cloud9:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> تعليمات صارمة من قيادي بارع ..... أوافقك تماما وصبح صبح

 بعد اذنك يا معلم  انت عارف بعدين يقولو محمود وبوحا خسرونا ويطالبو بتعويض مقابل الحالة النفسية وانت عارف بس الاسبوعين هدول ما ربحنا غير 2000 نقطة يا دوب علي قد الاكل والشرب  وصبح صبح

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> ابه ده يا معلمين 
> مية مرحب و عشر طعشر  
> بس قولوي هو البتاع فين

 البتاع؟
اه في الجراج

----------


## bo7a

> اعتبره اتكسر يا ريس
> مؤكد ان شاء الله

 اعتبره ترند وراح ....  :Drive1:   ان شاء الله بس شمعة واحدة تقفل فوقه وعلشان نطمن شوية يبقي فوق  246.75   ومنها الي 247.00  ونحرك الاستوب عند نقطة الدخول وبعدها هنقول مبروك ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> ضربة معلم

 انت المعلم والكبير كبير يا دكترة   :Thumb:

----------


## bo7a

> بعد اذنك يا معلم  انت عارف بعدين يقولو محمود وبوحا خسرونا ويطالبو بتعويض مقابل الحالة النفسية وانت عارف بس الاسبوعين هدول ما ربحنا غير 2000 نقطة يا دوب علي قد الاكل والشرب  وصبح صبح

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  عادي يا معلم ..... لو فيه اي تعويضات حاسب على ما اقابلك   :012:   وما تزعلش حد من حبايبنا اللي يطلب  50  اديله  100  لحد ما نتقابل ونشوف الحساب كام   :012:   الله يزيد ويبارك ودايما كسبانين يارب

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

يابن المجنونه

----------


## bo7a

> يابن المجنونه

  :Ohmy:  الله يسامحك   :Ohmy:

----------


## SamerHassnou

> صباح القشطة يا سمير باشا    ايه انت النور دا كله ..... هو ان تتقصد ايه بالبتاع .. قول ما تتكسفش

  

> البتاع؟
> اه في الجراج

 دلوقت مش عارفين البتاع بعد ما بهدلتوه و مرمطو فيه الي يسوا ويل ما يسواش
طب مكان مجنون و الناس سيباه بروحه 
عملتوه فيه كدا ليه 
و صبح صبح عشان خاطر عيونك 
اخوكم 
سامر حسنو

----------


## danger

فعلا مجنووووووووووووون

----------


## bo7a

> دلوقت مش عارفين البتاع بعد ما بهدلتوه و مرمطو فيه الي يسوا ويل ما يسواش 
> طب مكان مجنون و الناس سيباه بروحه 
> عملتوه فيه كدا ليه  و صبح صبح عشان خاطر عيونك  اخوكم  
> سامر حسنو

 يا عم سامر دا احنا مدلعينه على الاخر وعصاير فريش من المعلم فيتامينو وكابتشينو ابو صلاح   وجمبري اسماعيلينو ولحمة قطط من المعلم شباطة والعيشة زي الفل

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> الله يسامحك

 عيب عليك يا ريس
انا اقدر برده
انا اقصد الباوند   ين ابن العبيطه

----------


## bo7a

> فعلا مجنووووووووووووون

 يا جدعان يعني الراجل راح لنقطة الدخول تاني علشان اللي ما دخلش يدخل معانا   وفي الاخر نشتمه طيب دا كلام بقي ..... لو زعل وضرب الاستوب بقي محدش يلومه   :Doh:

----------


## bo7a

> عيب عليك يا ريس
> انا اقدر برده
> انا اقصد الباوند ين ابن العبيطه

 انا بهزر يا حبيب قلبي بس هو حابب يراضي الناس اللي ما دخلتش كتر خيره   :Cloud9:

----------


## SamerHassnou

> يا عم سامر دا احنا مدلعينه على الاخر وعصاير فريش من المعلم فيتامينو وكابتشينو ابو صلاح    وجمبري اسماعيلينو ولحمة قطط من المعلم شباطة والعيشة زي الفل

 دلوقت عايزين كاسة شاي كشري في الخمسينة 
عشان انت صفيتو دمه 
بقى ده كلام

----------


## bo7a

> دلوقت عايزين كاسة شاي كشري في الخمسينة  
> عشان انت صفيتو دمه  
> بقى ده كلام

  :Drive1:  ومعاك واحد كشري خمسينه للمعلم سامر وصلللللللللللحه   :Drive1:

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

اشطه
البتاع جاي

----------


## bo7a

> اشطه
> البتاع جاي

 ربنا يستر  :Cloud9:

----------


## SamerHassnou

خلاص ده روحه طلعت

----------


## danger

> يا جدعان يعني الراجل راح لنقطة الدخول تاني علشان اللي ما دخلش يدخل معانا    وفي الاخر نشتمه طيب دا كلام بقي ..... لو زعل وضرب الاستوب بقي محدش يلومه

  
والله المجنون دا ابن حلال انا كنت فاكر حاجة تانيه خالص 
بس نزوله كان عشان اللي ما دخلش معانا يدخل 
والله و فيه الخير

----------


## أسد

ليه كدا بس يارجااااال ؟؟ :Ohmy:  هذا المجنون باشا وماأسمح  :Mad Argue: لأحد يشتمه ويجعله أنفو بالأرض إلا لبعد ال 24760 :Drive1:  بعد كدا ياخي  :Whistling: خذوا راحتكم معاه .. :Boxing:  لكن هلأ معليش يعني مش هسمح لحد يضايقو .. ولووو حبيب قلبنا هذا للي تتكلمون عنه .. :Shades:

----------


## SamerHassnou

حد يزؤوه يا جدعان  :Thmbdn:

----------


## bo7a

> خلاص ده روحه طلعت حد يزؤوه يا جدعان

 ما تقلقش يا معلم فيه سور شائك ولو قرب منه هيتعور وانت عارف انه ندل ويبيع ابوه لو ضفره اتخدش   زقة يا جدعااااااااااان

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

مينفعش تمشي من غير بتاع...... الفوركس كده
لكن  مع المجنون لازم تسيبك من البتاع
لانه مبينفعش معاه اي بتاع

----------


## bo7a

> والله المجنون دا ابن حلال انا كنت فاكر حاجة تانيه خالص 
> بس نزوله كان عشان اللي ما دخلش معانا يدخل 
> والله و فيه الخير

 هو كدا بالظبط  ...  طول ما انت قاعد طبطب علي الشارت بتاعه وبوسه وهاتله شيكولاته   لحد ما يروح للهدف واقلع اللي في رجله وفي الشاشة بس اوعي الشبشب يتكسر قصدي الشاشة تتكسر   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> ليه كدا بس يارجااااال ؟؟  هذا المجنون باشا وماأسمح لأحد يشتمه ويجعله أنفو بالأرض إلا لبعد ال 24760 بعد كدا ياخي خذوا راحتكم معاه ..  لكن هلأ معليش يعني مش هسمح لحد يضايقو .. ولووو حبيب قلبنا هذا للي تتكلمون عنه ..

 هههههههههههههههههههههه  فاهمني انت   :Thumb:   فعلا احلي حاجة تشتمه بعد الهدف .. لكن قبل كدا ما اضمنش انه يسكت لما تشتمه   :012:

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> ليه كدا بس يارجااااال ؟؟ هذا المجنون باشا وماأسمح لأحد يشتمه ويجعله أنفو بالأرض إلا لبعد ال 24760 بعد كدا ياخي خذوا راحتكم معاه .. لكن هلأ معليش يعني مش هسمح لحد يضايقو .. ولووو حبيب قلبنا هذا للي تتكلمون عنه ..

 ربنا يهده
زي ما هد المارجن ... جنجن..جنجن

----------


## bo7a

> مينفعش تمشي من غير بتاع...... الفوركس كده
> لكن مع المجنون لازم تسيبك من البتاع
> لانه مبينفعش معاه اي بتاع

 والله انا عمري ما حطيت بتاع معاه ... بس اغلب الناس بتخاف تدخل معانا علشان ما بنحطش بتاع   عموما انا بحاول أختار مكان حلو للبتاع علشان حبايبنا اللي بيحبوا البتاع   رغم اني علي يقين تام انه ما ينفعش معاه اي بتاع لانه بيضرب اي بتاع ومبيهموش هو بتاع مين   ربنا يكفينا شر البتاع

----------


## SamerHassnou

> والله انا عمري ما حطيت بتاع معاه ... بس اغلب الناس بتخاف تدخل معانا علشان ما بنحطش بتاع   عموما انا بحاول أختار مكان حلو للبتاع علشان حبايبنا اللي بيحبوا البتاع   رغم اني علي يقين تام انه ما ينفعش معاه اي بتاع لانه بيضرب اي بتاع ومبيهموش هو بتاع مين    ربنا يكفينا شر البتاع

 معلش يا عم  يلي متعود يمشي ومعاه بتاع سيبه في البيت و يجي  عشان في اجتماع لأولياء البتاع 
و صبح صبح يا معلمة

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

يبقي لو واحد ناوي يستخدم بتاع معاه 
يبقي يستخدم بتاع علي اد البتاع بتاعه (اصدي راس المال)
عشان محدش يفهم غلط 
يعني مثلا انا داخل صفقه اكتر حاجه ممكن اخسرها فيها 15%
من البتاع بتاعي
وكفايه كده يا بوحه
احسن هننضرب بالنار

----------


## bo7a

> معلش يا عم  يلي متعود يمشي ومعاه بتاع سيبه في البيت و يجي  عشان في اجتماع لأولياء البتاع 
> و صبح صبح يا معلمة

 انت اللي كبير المعلمين يامعلم والعين ما تعلاش عن البتاع   وصبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

عادي

----------


## bo7a

> يبقي لو واحد ناوي يستخدم بتاع معاه 
> يبقي يستخدم بتاع علي اد البتاع بتاعه (اصدي راس المال)
> عشان محدش يفهم غلط 
> يعني مثلا انا داخل صفقه اكتر حاجه ممكن اخسرها فيها 15%
> من البتاع بتاعي
> وكفايه كده يا بوحه
> احسن هننضرب بالنار

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
شكلنا هناخد بان .....   :Drive1:

----------


## SamerHassnou

صبح صبح

----------


## dr_mamy2006

متقلقوش هينزل الى 246.30وبعد 5 دقائق هيبقى ادمه الهدف اللى حددتو
تحياتى

----------


## bo7a

> عادي

   صبح صبح يا معلم   الله يسترها بس وتقفل شمعة الساعة فوق 45   :Wub:

----------


## أسد

> عادي

 ربنا يهدي بالك ياملك .. زي ماهدّيت بالي ..

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> ربنا يهدي بالك ياملك .. زي ماهدّيت بالي ..

 مين وسارقو المؤشر مسكتك بس انتبه المؤشر بقول عندك بالشارت  اللون الازرق  هو LL1
تش يعني باك اب الي اعلي

----------


## SamerHassnou

سماااع هسسسسسسسسس 
اسلاك شائكة

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح

 تسلم ايدك يا قمر   والله اغلاق الساعة فعلا يخوف عموما انا هفضل فاتح الصفقة لحد اغلاق شمعة اربع ساعات   لو صمم على الكسر يبقي هقفلها وأدخل شورت وربنا يستر   بس حاسس انه هيرتد برده ويروح للهدف

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

ربنا يستر عاد وميعملهاش

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

الظاهر حققت المعادله واحسن شراء من هنا

----------


## SamerHassnou

يا وابور قلي رايح على فين    :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> بوحه يا ريت ترحل استوبك 10 بيب تحت كمان
> هناك هدف باقي تحت في عمليات بيع  سابقه
> طبقا لمعادلات خاصه جدا
> هدفي اللي تحت 246.21

 هذا ما قيل من معادله المؤشرات

----------


## danger

كسر لنقطة دعم وهبوط جديد

----------


## bo7a

هفتح عقد تعزيزي من السعر الحالي  245.60  والهدف  100  نقطة

----------


## أسد

أبن العبيطة وين رايح ؟؟

----------


## SamerHassnou

> هفتح عقد تعزيزي من السعر الحالي 245.60 والهدف 100 نقطة

  اسم الله عليك  
ما شاء الله
من شر حاسد اذا حسد

----------


## bo7a

فيه دعم قوي عند 245.00  
وأعتقد هيصحح الهبوط دا وهيروح يختبر الترند المكسور  
أول ما يحقق الهدف في العقد التعزيزي نخرج بالعقدين ب 100 نقطة صافي ربح  
ونستني شمعة اربع ساعات

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> كسر لنقطة دعم وهبوط جديد

 الهبوط مستحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل
تقريبا

----------


## bo7a

> الهبوط مستحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل
> تقريبا

 مش مستحيل ولا حاجة والاغلاق بشمعة اربع ساعات تحت 246.40  يبقي هيروح  244.00  ان شاء الله  
بس هو دلوقتي وارد جدا التصحيح للهبوط دا لأنه هبط  250  نقطة في  10  ساعات بدون تصحيح

----------


## simpa2000f

اعتقد والله أعلم ان المجنون متجهه إلى 245.12 وإذا اخترقها سوف ينزل 244.14  والله أعلم إليكم الشارت

----------


## ابوثابت

> الهبوط مستحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل
> تقريبا

 صدق من قال انه مجنون

----------


## forex147

صبح صبح
واطلع من التعزيز السوق سل 
وبالتوفيق للكل

----------


## danger

> الهبوط مستحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل
> تقريبا

 هبوط 200 نقطة في ساعة واحدة وتقولي مستحيل

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح
> واطلع من التعزيز السوق سل 
> وبالتوفيق للكل

 صباح الخير يا باشا  
والله هو فعلا مجنون ابن مجنون بس أنا هعزز تاني من  244.00   :Doh:

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> صدق من قال انه مجنون

 لايصلح للهبوط بعد هذه المنطق...... قمه الانفجار الهابط ولابد من التصحيح صعودا   
اوصي بعقد تعزيز شراء

----------


## bo7a

مفيش حاجة مستحيلة معاه وشوف سبحان الله كانت أهدافنا 245.00  بس راوغنا باغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات ودخلت لونج  
عموما ان شاء الله يصعد للتصحيح بعد هبوط 300  نقطة في اقل من عشر ساعات  
وهخرج بالعقود عند  246.60  بصافي  100  نقطة باذن الله

----------


## simpa2000f

انا سوف اعزز من 244.20

----------


## bo7a

> انا سوف اعزز من 244.20

 اذا اغلقت شمعة الساعة فوق 245.00  يبقي هيصحح الأول قبل الهبوط

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> هبوط 200 نقطة في ساعة واحدة وتقولي مستحيل

  
سيعكس كل ما هبط من الان

----------


## bo7a

> سيعكس كل ما هبط من الان

 ان شاء الله بس الاغلاق للشمعة دي يكون فوق  245.00

----------


## simpa2000f

وضعت امر تعزز من 244.20 ورايح اريح  لي شوي وبعد إذنكم طبعا ونتقابل الساعة 4 العصر

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

تم الدخول من 245 بهدف 246

----------


## bo7a

> تم الدخول من 245 بهدف 246

 فيه دايفرجنس على الاربع ساعات مع التصحيح يبقي على الهدف باذن الله

----------


## simpa2000f

شوفووووووووا   جمال خطوط الميوري يا سلام يا رجاله فعلا حاجة حلوه أوي شوفوا كيف ارتد السعر من النقطة 1\8 وهي فعلا نطة قويه

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> ان شاء الله بس الاغلاق للشمعة دي يكون فوق  245.00

 ان اغلق تحت 245.09 
ان شاء الله سيكون الارتداد لا مثيل له

----------


## SamerHassnou

معلش بس هو بيريح من نزلة السلم 
كان في ناطحة سحاب

----------


## bo7a

> ان اغلق تحت 245.09  ان شاء الله سيكون الارتداد لا مثيل له

 يا باشا الوضع العام دلوقتي هبوط واحنا خالفنا علشان اتخدعنا بشمعة الاربع ساعات مش أكتر   بس عموما التصحيح دلوقتي وارد جدا وهنخرج ان شاء الله بمكسب العقد التعزيزي والعقد الاساسي هنقفله عند نقطة الدخول   وناخده شورت من هناك لأهداف بعيدة بعد اغلاق الاربع ساعات وربنا يسهل   شوف الشارت دا كنت حطيته في مشاركة سابقة

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> الشروع في تكوين دايفرجنس 
> اربع ساعات

 هذه كانت سبب الهبوط المؤقت جدا

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

الدخول شورت حكم بالاعدام

----------


## SamerHassnou

هسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس
ما حدش يتكلم  
احنا مش ناقصين  
بس المعلم بوحة   
يا عسل انت

----------


## dr_mamy2006

هل هناك ارتداد ولا هيواصل الهبوط قصدى على الندل طبعا

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

ناقص احلفلكم انه لازم يرتد

----------


## bo7a

> ناقص احلفلكم انه لازم يرتد

 يا باشا مفيش حاجة مضمونة أكيد والا مكنش دا يبقي الحال   ندعي بس ربنا انه يمشي زي ما احنا عاوزين وأنا اعتقد والله اعلم هيكون مساره كالاتي   246.75  وبعدها  242.85   أنا معايا عقدين لونج اذا وصل  246.20  هقفل هناك بصافي 25  نقطة زي الفل ونستني   وناخده من هناك ..... هو دا السيناريو اللي في دماغي

----------


## SamerHassnou

الصراحة  
هذا جمال الفوركس
لحظات تحبس الأنفاس و لا أحد يعرف الأمواج 
بس يعني ما قصرتو فيه يا شباب

----------


## bo7a

> الصراحة   هذا جمال الفوركس
> لحظات تحبس الأنفاس و لا أحد يعرف الأمواج   بس يعني ما قصرتو فيه يا شباب

 والأجمال اننا شغالين مع زوج مجنون ابن مجنون  
يعني الحمد لله على كل حال في البداية .... وكانت أهدافنا من اسبوعين  245.00   
وراحها وتخطاها بس شمعة الاربع ساعات منها لله هي اللي خلتنا نغير رأينا  
عموما دخولنا كان لأسباب كويسة بس هو الين كدا يسكت يسكت ويلدع اللدعة التمام  
ربنا يسهل ويطلع علشان نخرج بالعقود ونتابع بقي مع اغلاق الاربع ساعات

----------


## phoenix

إيه رأيكم يا معلمين بدخلة شورت من عند 246.15 تقريبا وصبح صبح على الجميع

----------


## bo7a

> إيه رأيكم يا معلمين بدخلة شورت من عند 246.15 تقريبا وصبح صبح على الجميع

 أنا موافقك تماما يا سيد المعلمين ودا اللي في دماغي باذن الله  
نخرج بعقوود اللونج وهدخل شورت من هناك باذن الله

----------


## SamerHassnou

اعلن المعلم بوحة ما يلي: 
تم ايقاف كافة عمليات السل 
و الى اللقاء في العدد القادم

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

يا جماعه في مضمون في الفوركس
ولكن....... المهم الادوات
امامي اشاره انعكاس ستسبب انعكاسات علي جميع الفريمات للاعلي
والايام بيننا 
مش تحدي والله
ولكن ثقه بالرأي بعيده عن اي غرور

----------


## bo7a

> اعلن المعلم بوحة ما يلي: 
> تم ايقاف كافة عمليات السل 
> و اى اللقاء في العدد القادم

 هههههههههههههههههههههههه  والله انت اللي معلم وكبير المعلمين كمان  
نستني بس يا باشا نشوف شمعة الاربع ساعات هيكون ايه نظامها وهتقفل فين وبعدها نقرر  
وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> يا جماعه في مضمون في الفوركس
> ولكن....... المهم الادوات
> امامي اشاره انعكاس ستسبب انعكاسات علي جميع الفريمات للاعلي
> والايام بيننا 
> مش تحدي والله
> ولكن ثقه بالرأي بعيده عن اي غرور

 يا باشا والله أنا مصدقك ومتفق معاك كمان   دلوقتي بعد الهبوط دا كله لابد من تصحيح قبل مواصله الهبوط واللي بتوقع تكون الأهداف القادمة 242.85    بس على الاسبوع القادم وعليك وعلي الجميع خير   وجود دايفرجنس على الاربع ساعات على كل المؤشرات ولازم يختبر الترند المكسور والضلع السفلي للقناة   يعني فيه مؤشرات كتير للصعود وهيكون لحدود  246.30 / 75  يعني هنخرج باذن الله كسبانين بعقود الشراء   ومن هناك نشتري بأهداف بعيدة بس نشوف اغلاق الاربع ساعات واغلاق اليوم برده مهم جدا جدا جدا   صبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

اتممو المضاربه كما تشاؤن مع تمنياتي ودعائي لنا جميعا بالارباح 
ولكن انتظرو هذه الارقام
246.85 اول
ثان247.85
ثالث250.41
وبعد كده الي فووووووووووووووووق
طاااااااااااااااير

----------


## فوركسي طموح

مبرووووووك يامعلمه مبرووووووك والله يوفقك وقد يكون اخر سناريو اليوتي وضعته على مكتبك شبه اكيد الان  ان لم اكن مخطأ . 
ان الخمس الكبرى قد تكون انتهت والتصحيح قد يصل نسبة 38 على الاقل عند 239 تقريبا .  
وان كان في احيان نادره يصل لماقبل فايبو 38 ولكنه نادر جدا   
الله يوفقكم يامعلمه وانا لي عقود قليله بيع وقد اعززها لو ارتفع قليلا . 
وصبح صبح على الجدعان ومسي مسي على الباوند  :Thmbdn:

----------


## bo7a

عقد ثالث أخير للتعزيز من 244.80  وهدفه 245.60 
كملها بالستر ياااااااارب

----------


## omaraiad

يامعلم بوحه كفايه ضرب مدافع بوحه عيار241.35الندل مش مستحمل .تسلخه صاحى !!!!!!! صبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

قصة الاربع ساعات

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> عقد ثالث أخير للتعزيز من 244.80 وهدفه 245.60 
> كملها بالستر ياااااااارب

  
افا يمعلم بوحه اثرك عامل هدنه مع الانجليز  وحنا منشغلين مع الدولار وموش عارفين  :Ohmy: . 
انشاء الله يطلع لفووووق وتتحقق عقودك ونعزز البيع من هناك . 
واحنا معاك يامعلم بس قل بيعو وراح نظرب فالمليان .  
الكل يصبح ياجدعاااان .

----------


## bo7a

> مبرووووووك يامعلمه مبرووووووك والله يوفقك وقد يكون اخر سناريو اليوتي وضعته على مكتبك شبه اكيد الان ان لم اكن مخطأ . 
> ان الخمس الكبرى قد تكون انتهت والتصحيح قد يصل نسبة 38 على الاقل عند 239 تقريبا .  
> وان كان في احيان نادره يصل لماقبل فايبو 38 ولكنه نادر جدا   
> الله يوفقكم يامعلمه وانا لي عقود قليله بيع وقد اعززها لو ارتفع قليلا . 
> وصبح صبح على الجدعان ومسي مسي على الباوند

 تسلملي اديك وعيونك يا قمر ...... ايه الجمال والحلاوة دي   انا موافقك تماما ووجهة نظر محترمة جدا من راجل زي السكر   طيب عاوز أخد رأيك في حاجة يا قمر . شوف السيناريو الهبوطي في الشارت دا   وقولي هل يتفق مع الموجة الحالية ولا لا ..... علشان عقود الشراء اللي معايا   :Doh:   وسؤال تاني معلش دلوقتي احنا في التصحيحية الأولي A   أنا متوقع انها تنتهي عند  242.85  أو 241.25  واحتمال زي ما قلت عند 239.60 مستوي 38.2 فايبو   عاوز استفسر بس يا قمر عن شروطها يعني تداخلها مع موجات 3  و  4  والكلام دا   انت حبيبي بقي وبتعرف تعوم وأخوك ملوش في السباحة وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## m.salah

> أنا موافقك تماما يا سيد المعلمين ودا اللي في دماغي باذن الله  
> نخرج بعقوود اللونج وهدخل شورت من هناك باذن الله

 مداخله على السريع
لو تجاوز 246.15 وتحديدا 246.25 ده معناه ان الترند اليومي الجديد (ماهو كل يومين يعملوا ترند جديد)لم يتم كسره لاسفل وهذا يستوجب اعادة النظر في العقود الشورت اما اذا لم يتجاوزها فأنا بكرر تاني الى 238.00

----------


## SamerHassnou

صبح صبح  
الله يبارك في كل المعلمين 
و سلام مربع للباشا بوحة 
استمتعت معكم لكن يكفيني ركض وراه اليوم 
مش عاوز انحف اكثر من كده    صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> يامعلم بوحه كفايه ضرب مدافع بوحه عيار241.35الندل مش مستحمل .تسلخه صاحى !!!!!!! صبح صبح

 شفت اللحمة بتاعتك عملت فيا ايه   بدل ما ادخل شورت دخلت لونج وشمعة الاربع ساعات جالها جنون البقر   اطلع ب 5  كيلو ضاني مشويين أحسن ابلغ عنك يا شباطة   صبح صبح يا معلم

----------


## bo7a

> قصة الاربع ساعات

 عين العقل يا معلم هو دا الكلام وانا قررت الخروج عند  246.20  باذن الله وهدخل شورت من هناك   وصبح صبح يا سيد المعلمين

----------


## ابن المدينة

> يامعلم بوحه  صبح صبح  و شوف الشارت   حتلاحظ أنه كسر 23 فبيوناتشي بسهوله ووصل إلى 38 فبيوناتشي ورجع يختبر 23 فبيوناتشي وارتد منها  وبمجرد وصوله إلى 38 فبيوناتشي مرة اخري سيكسره بسهوله ويصل إلى 50 فبيوناتشي ( 244.37 )  وصبح صبح ياعم  والبطيخه في البادنجانه   وكلمة السر كتكوت

 حقق الهدف 244.37

----------


## bo7a

> مداخله على السريع
> لو تجاوز 246.15 وتحديدا 246.25 ده معناه ان الترند اليومي الجديد (ماهو كل يومين يعملوا ترند جديد)لم يتم كسره لاسفل وهذا يستوجب اعادة النظر في العقود الشورت اما اذا لم يتجاوزها فأنا بكرر تاني الى 238.00

 صباح الفل يا ابو صلاح   احتمال السيناريو التاني بتاعك هو اللي يحصل يا معلم وصعوده هيكون لاختبار المستويات اللي كسرها والترند الصاعد   وهبوط لاهداف بعيدة ... يبقي نستني الصعود وناخده شورت وعلى الاسبوع الجاي هنبقي مليونيرات   صبح صبح يا معلم

----------


## أسامة أمين

بسم الله مبروك علينا جميعا هدا النزول  
في انتظار 242.78  في حين اختراق 244.34  - اختراق حقيقي وليس وهمي  -  
اعدرني يا قائدنا بوحة على عدم المشاركة لكني والله  مشغول جدا

----------


## forex147

صبح صبح 
كسرر 244 او الارتداد منها المساله انتظار

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح  
> الله يبارك في كل المعلمين 
> و سلام مربع للباشا بوحة 
> استمتعت معكم لكن يكفيني ركض وراه اليوم 
> مش عاوز انحف اكثر من كده     صبح صبح

 والله ما يرضيني ابدا تمشي وانت مش مبسوط ... بس لازم نشوفك في السهرة على ما تكون الاهداف تحققت ان شاء الله  
صبح صبح يا معلم ومنور يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> حقق الهدف 244.37

 مليوووووووووووووووووووون مبروووووووووووووك عليك يا قمر  
وان شاء الله مزيد من الارباح يا غالي صبح صبح

----------


## simpa2000f

عدنا  
انا نمنتظر 244.20 للدخول لونق وإليك الشارت

----------


## bo7a

> بسم الله مبروك علينا جميعا هدا النزول  
> في انتظار 242.78 في حين اختراق 244.34 - اختراق حقيقي وليس وهمي -  
> اعدرني يا قائدنا بوحة على عدم المشاركة لكني والله مشغول جدا

 مبروك عليك يا قمر ويارب دايما من مكسب لمكسب وربنا يعوض على الخسرانين   :Doh:   ربنا يعينك يا زعيم ولكن ما تحرمناش من مشاركاتك معانا وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## simpa2000f

تفعل عقد اللونق 244.23

----------


## forex147

خلي بالك تزامن هبوط الباوند دولار والين دولار

----------


## فوركسي طموح

يامعلمه ماتخودش مقلب في اخوك . 
دحنا لسى يادوب . 
اعتقد وقد اكون مخطئا ان الموجه التصحيحيه الحاليه قد تكون دبل زجزاج او موجه كامله هبوطيه من خمس موجات لم ننتهي للان من الخامسه الاخيره يتبعها صعود فوق في موجه ثانيه ثم النزوووول  . 
وسناريو الدبل زجزاج قد يكون فيه طلعه بسيطه ثم يكمل الايه ثم طلعه لفوق بالموجه بي ثم نعود لاسفل في السي . 
هي كلها سيناريوهات اطرحها عى مكتبك وقد تكون كلها خاطئه وانت اعلم بالاصح واقدر .

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح 
> كسرر 244 او الارتداد منها المساله انتظار

 صباح العسل يا عسل  
منتظرين الارتداد ان شاء الله وصبح صبح يا ريسنا

----------


## أسامة أمين

بالتوفيق لكن يا اخوان لا تتسرعوا في اللونق والله اعلم

----------


## أسد

الله يلعن المجنون وساعته ..

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

اذا لم يكن هناك اعادة اختبار خصوصا عند البايف الشهري244.24 فالزوج متجه 240

----------


## bo7a

> يامعلمه ماتخودش مقلب في اخوك . 
> دحنا لسى يادوب . 
> اعتقد وقد اكون مخطئا ان الموجه التصحيحيه الحاليه قد تكون دبل زجزاج او موجه كامله هبوطيه من خمس موجات لم ننتهي للان من الخامسه الاخيره يتبعها صعود فوق في موجه ثانيه ثم النزوووول . 
> وسناريو الدبل زجزاج قد يكون فيه طلعه بسيطه ثم يكمل الايه ثم طلعه لفوق بالموجه بي ثم نعود لاسفل في السي . 
> هي كلها سيناريوهات اطرحها عى مكتبك وقد تكون كلها خاطئه وانت اعلم بالاصح واقدر .

 تسلملي ايديك يا قمر والله ما في كلام بعد كلامك دا  
أنا تلميذك يا معلم ونهارك سعيد باذن الله  
صبح صبح يا كبير السباحين

----------


## أسامة أمين

> مبروك عليك يا قمر ويارب دايما من مكسب لمكسب وربنا يعوض على الخسرانين    ربنا يعينك يا زعيم ولكن ما تحرمناش من مشاركاتك معانا وصبح صبح يا قمر

 أحرجتني والله يا استادنا 
فما أنا الا تلميدك وسأضل كدلك انشاء الله 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## $ ZORO $

مبروك لكل الاخوة على الاهداف   ولكن يا جماعه اصبروا . محدش يفتح عقود لونج دلوقتى ,, الترند هببوط هبوط  والله اعلم               .     لا تتسرعوا

----------


## simpa2000f

انظروا إلى جمال خطوط الميوري

----------


## bo7a

اللي فاتح شورت يتفضل بجني الأرباح لأنه سيرتد والله أعلم الي مستويات  246.20   لاختبار الترند المكسور والمقاومة الشرسة ( الدعم سابقاً )  عند  246.50   يبقي الخروج من هنا بربح كويس ومليون مبروووووووك يا حبايب قلبي   حبايبي بقي اللي اتخدعوا معايا بشمعة اربع ساعات ان شاء الله التصحيح لنقطة دخول العقد الاساسي   والارباح من عقود التعزيز باذن الله والخرج عند  246.00 /  50  وندخل شورت من هناك   دي وجهة نظري والله أعلم وربنا يوفق الجميع باذن الله

----------


## aboali

الف مبرووووووك
الحمدلله

----------


## $FOREX$

> اذا لم يكن هناك اعادة اختبار خصوصا عند البايف الشهري244.24 فالزوج متجه 240

  :Yawn: يالاهوي 240 يبقى كده خراب بيوت :Yikes3:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> يالاهوي 240 يبقى كده خراب بيوت

 قلنا اذا ما رجع يختبر وباين انه راح يرجع يختبر طول بالك

----------


## $FOREX$

> انظروا إلى جمال خطوط الميوري

 هل بالامكان ارفاق الاندكتور الخاص بخطوط الميموري وشكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## أسامة أمين

لا تعليق لا تعليق لا تعليق 
ملحوظة مازلت ادعم النزول الى غاية 242.78
قد أكون مخطيء والله تعالى اعلم

----------


## aboali

الاتجاه الى 241.24
بقى سهل

----------


## bo7a

> لا تعليق لا تعليق لا تعليق 
> ملحوظة مازلت ادعم النزول الى غاية 242.78
> قد أكون مخطيء والله تعالى اعلم

 وانا ايضا لا تعليق والله .. كل يوم بنكتشف انه مجنون فعلا  
بس الاهداف كانت متوقعة يعني الخطأ مني أنا في الدخول لونج ولكن الحمد لله  
هدفك ممتاز يا باشا وانا متوقع  242.85  يعني قبلك ب  7 نقط   :Regular Smile:  
بس الدخول من هنا خطر جدا وافضل الانتظار لاختبار الترند المكسور والمقاومة والدخول شورت من هناك  
باهداف بعيدة ممكن الاسبوع القادم الواحد يدبلر حسابه بس بتأني ان شاء الله  
ربنا يديم المكسب على الجميع ويعوض علي الخسرانين ومليون صبح لك يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> الاتجاه الى 241.24
> بقى سهل

 الاتجاه الي بيبو أسهل   :012:

----------


## أسامة أمين

> وانا ايضا لا تعليق والله .. كل يوم بنكتشف انه مجنون فعلا  
> بس الاهداف كانت متوقعة يعني الخطأ مني أنا في الدخول لونج ولكن الحمد لله  
> هدفك ممتاز يا باشا وانا متوقع 242.85 يعني قبلك ب 7 نقط  
> بس الدخول من هنا خطر جدا وافضل الانتظار لاختبار الترند المكسور والمقاومة والدخول شورت من هناك  
> باهداف بعيدة ممكن الاسبوع القادم الواحد يدبلر حسابه بس بتأني ان شاء الله  
> ربنا يديم المكسب على الجميع ويعوض علي الخسرانين ومليون صبح لك يا قمر

  
صدقت يا استادنا فالدخول شورت من هدا المستوى يعني الانتحار والمغامرة 
لكني فاتح شورت من 247 
ومحقق حوالي 300 نق 
لدلك فمن مصلحتي الانتظار الى تحقيق الهدف 
في حين لو دخل أحد الاخوة شورت من المستوى الحالي فسيندم 
وأنا أدعم كلام استادي بوحة 
وصبح صبح

----------


## simpa2000f

> هل بالامكان ارفاق الاندكتور الخاص بخطوط الميموري وشكرا جزيلا لك

 تفضل ياعم 
ومرفق ملف الشرح

----------


## bo7a

> صدقت يا استادنا فالدخول شورت من هدا المستوى يعني الانتحار والمغامرة 
> لكني فاتح شورت من 247 
> ومحقق حوالي 300 نق 
> لدلك فمن مصلحتي الانتظار الى تحقيق الهدف 
> في حين لو دخل أحد الاخوة شورت من المستوى الحالي فسيندم 
> وأنا أدعم كلام استادي بوحة 
> وصبح صبح

 انت اللي استاذ استاذي يا قمر ومليون مبروك عليك يا غالي وان شاء الله الي باقي اهدافك  
وهستني بس الاتوبيس يوصلني فوق شوية واركب واجيلك على طول  
صبح صبح

----------


## aboali

> الاتجاه الي بيبو أسهل

   بيبو مين    :012:

----------


## bo7a

> تفضل ياعم 
> ومرفق ملف الشرح

 الله يبارك فيك ويجعل دايما الروح الطيبة دي بين الجميع    :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## aboali

ههههههههههههه
انا معرفش مين بيبو ده
انا اعرف بيبو واحد
محمود الخطيب

----------


## forex147

> وانا ايضا لا تعليق والله .. كل يوم بنكتشف انه مجنون فعلا  
> بس الاهداف كانت متوقعة يعني الخطأ مني أنا في الدخول لونج ولكن الحمد لله  
> هدفك ممتاز يا باشا وانا متوقع 242.85 يعني قبلك ب 7 نقط  
> بس الدخول من هنا خطر جدا وافضل الانتظار لاختبار الترند المكسور والمقاومة والدخول شورت من هناك  
> باهداف بعيدة ممكن الاسبوع القادم الواحد يدبلر حسابه بس بتأني ان شاء الله  
> ربنا يديم المكسب على الجميع ويعوض علي الخسرانين ومليون صبح لك يا قمر

 صبح صبح بسيطه وان شاء الله خير
ممكن فتح لونج ولاستوب على 244 للتصحيح

----------


## bo7a

> بيبو مين

 اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اه  
كنت حاسس يا ابو علي  
طيب خاف على علي بقي علشان هخطفة وهطلب فدية 3  كيلو جمبري ولو ما دفعتش  
هابعت الواد عند  250.00  قبل هدفك وابقي روحله بقي   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح بسيطه وان شاء الله خير
> ممكن فتح لونج ولاستوب على 244 للتصحيح

 ممكن بس ...........   :Cloud9:   
بالتوفيق يا قمر ..... المنطقة هنا واعرة بس ربك كبير

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

http://moneyexpertsclub.net/forum/sh...360#post139360  
انظرو هذا وقبل الحذف

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

راجعين نختبر الترند خلص ما اجتش من 200 نقطة خلوها علي المرة

----------


## forex147

فتح الساعه وملاحظه الين دولار الارتداد او كسره لل119.60

----------


## omaraiad

هههههههههههههه توقفت مدافع بوحه عن الاطلاق ويامعلم بوحه محدش بياكل اللحمه نيه ولا الكابتشينو كان مضروب??....صبح صبح يازين المعلميين

----------


## forex147

> http://moneyexpertsclub.net/forum/sh...360#post139360  
> انظرو هذا وقبل الحذف

 لا كاري تريد ولا هم يحزنون
هبوط تصحيحي 236 تمثل 50% من الموجه الصاعده الاخيره والشراء من مناطق ارخص واللي عنده عقد بيع من فوق يحتفظ فيه يحتفظ فيه

----------


## fxaqaba

congratulationS AND TAKE CARE 50%

----------


## bo7a

العقد الأساسي : 246.55  هقفله عند  246.20 بخسارة  35  نقطة   التعزيزي الأول : 245.60  هقفله عند  246.20 بهدف  60  نقطة   التعزيزي الثاني : 244.80  هقفله عند  245.80   بهدف  100  نقطة   الإجمــالي يكون +  125  نقطة   بس ربنا يكرم

----------


## bo7a

> TAKE CARE 50%

 ايوه المفروش بقي يروح 38  علشان ما افجرش اليابان كلها  
احنا بهدلنا الانجليز هييجوا اللي شبه بعض كلهم بلد التوائم يتنططوا علينا

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

وهدي قصتي العقد الاول 246.57 راح اقفله 246 خسارة 57 نقطة  العقد التعزيزي الثاني 245 راح اقفله عند 246 ربح 100 العقد التعزيزي الثالث 244 راح اقفله 245 ربح 100 ربنا يكرمنا ويتحقق المراد المجموع 143 نقطة ربح

----------


## forex147

> ايوه المفروش بقي يروح 38 علشان ما افجرش اليابان كلها  
> احنا بهدلنا الانجليز هييجوا اللي شبه بعض كلهم بلد التوائم يتنططوا علينا

 الله يسترها مع الكل

----------


## bo7a

> وهدي قصتي العقد الاول 246.57 راح اقفله 246 خسارة 57 نقطة  العقد التعزيزي الثاني 245 راح اقفله عند 246 ربح 100 العقد التعزيزي الثالث 244 راح اقفله 245 ربح 100 ربنا يكرمنا ويتحقق المراد المجموع 143 نقطة ربح

 ربنا يوفق ان شاء الله يا معلم محمود  
أنا عندي 125  وانت  143   :Nono:   الفرق دا نقسمه يا اما هفركشها  
هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
وربنا انا اتجننت ..... بنتقاسم في الخسارة يا لهوووووووووي

----------


## bo7a

> الله يسترها مع الكل

 يااااااااااااارب فتحت لونج يا معلم ولا ايه ؟  :Cloud9:

----------


## aboali

ايه رايك يا بوحه فى هذه الهديه على الباوند انا كنت فى انتظارها من زمان

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> ربنا يوفق ان شاء الله يا معلم محمود  
> أنا عندي 125 وانت 143  الفرق دا نقسمه يا اما هفركشها  
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> وربنا انا اتجننت ..... بنتقاسم في الخسارة يا لهوووووووووي

 يلله احنا ستعجلنا علي شمعة الاربع ساعات 
قدر الله وما شا فعل

----------


## bo7a

> هههههههههههههه توقفت مدافع بوحه عن الاطلاق ويامعلم بوحه محدش بياكل اللحمه نيه ولا الكابتشينو كان مضروب??....صبح صبح يازين المعلميين

 احنا بس بنعمل صيانة للمعدات يا معلم وبعدها هنضرب جمبري وننزل الساحة   
وهوب هتبقي ليلة من ليالي العمر  
بس انا نازل اخد جولة كدا في اليابان وراجع بعد  246.20  ساعة   :012:

----------


## forex147

> يااااااااااااارب فتحت لونج يا معلم ولا ايه ؟

 ههههههههههه
الله يوفقك

----------


## bo7a

> ايه رايك يا بوحه فى هذه الهديه على الباوند انا كنت فى انتظارها من زمان

 تسلم ايدك يا ابو علي ... فرصة زي العسل بس من رأيي يا كبير استني كسر الترند الصاعد   هتبقي الفرصة أعظم ان شاء الله وتحياتي لاستاذي سمير صيام   الشارت في المرفقات وهدف 2.0200  وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> ههههههههههه
> الله يوفقك

 يارب جميعا

----------


## omaraiad

> شفت اللحمة بتاعتك عملت فيا ايه    بدل ما ادخل شورت دخلت لونج وشمعة الاربع ساعات جالها جنون البقر   اطلع ب 5 كيلو ضاني مشويين أحسن ابلغ عنك يا شباطة    صبح صبح يا معلم

 أحلى رطلين ريش بس الشوى عليك انت يازعيم وافتكرنا معاك فى الكابتشينو

----------


## bo7a

> أحلى رطلين ريش بس الشوى عليك انت يازعيم وافتكرنا معاك فى الكابتشينو

 يا معلم هو انا يعني بعمل الكابتشينو دا لمين  
ما هو لحبايب قلبي عاوزك تضرب منه لحد ما تقول كفاية   :Nono:

----------


## bo7a

> السيدات والسادة   أنتم على موعد مع فيلم من أروع أفلام السينما الفوركسية   تشاهدونه حصرياً على قناة   ( بوحه سينما )   ولأول مرة على شاشات التداول ... العرض الأول من فيلم الموسم وكل موسم   عــــــــــــــودة النــــــــــــــدل   " يروي الفيلم قصة شاب طايش سرح في ملكوت بعيداً عن أهله وحبايبه واصحابه ويتوقع أن يعود خلال ساعات باذن الله   لم يجد الندل صعوبة أو عراقيل في رحلة ال 700 كيلو .. أقصد ال 700 نقطة   ولكنه سرعان ما سيرتد ويعود الي أهله   فكثيرا ما يفقد صوابه .. وكثيرا يحن الي أهله وأحبابه "   تفاصيل الفيلم   بطولة : باوند ين ( العاقل الراسي المحترم )   نقطة الدخول : 245.00   هدف أول : 244.50   هدف ثاني : 244.00  فكرة وسيناريو وحوار وتصوير واخراج وكل حاجة : بوحه الصباح   تمنياتنا بقضاء وقت ممتع ومربح للجميع باذن الله

   وعاد الندل

----------


## fxaqaba

تشارت مرعب للمجنون على اديلي

----------


## medhat 2007

[quote=fxaqaba;380297]تشارت مرعب للمجنون على اديلي[/ 
كنت لسه هرفقه حالا الشارت دا

----------


## fxaqaba

لو اخترق 50% يسقط في الحفرة... 242.00 كهدف اول 237.00 كهدف ثاني

----------


## medhat 2007

و دا واضح فيه ان الترند الصاعد من شهر فبراير اتكسر 
و نرجو التعليق يا رجالة

----------


## fxaqaba

[quote=medhat 2007;380301] 

> تشارت مرعب للمجنون على اديلي[/ 
> كنت لسه هرفقه حالا الشارت دا

   لكن هذا يتوقف على اغلاق اليوم

----------


## medhat 2007

فعلا عندك حق و لكن لو اخدنا الفيبو من اول الترند من حوالى 5 شهور اعتقد هتكون الاهداف مختلفة تماما

----------


## omaraiad

الواد الطيار على طياره شباطه 30 بيطمنك يامعلم بوحه

----------


## fxaqaba

> و دا واضح فيه ان الترند الصاعد من شهر فبراير اتكسر 
> و نرجو التعليق يا رجالة

 هذا هو الترند وعلى الديلي كمان

----------


## aboali

الظاهر اليابان حبت تعوض مباراه امس مع السعوديه
فقلبت الترابيزه على الكل
لاكنه الحمدلله جه فى مصلحتنا
والف مبروك على الجميع  واظن ان الشورت انتهى موقتا
لان المرحله القادمه لا يعلها الا الله
هو مجنون خلى بالك يا جميل
يعنى ممكن بعد ما قلب الترابيزه يعديلها تانى بكل سهوله
وتحياتى للجميع

----------


## fxaqaba

THE LAST CANDLE ON DIALY

----------


## SamerHassnou

> وانا ايضا لا تعليق والله .. كل يوم بنكتشف انه مجنون فعلا

  أيه يعني لا تعليق يا باشا 
المعلم بوحة و رجالته هلكوه و فصفصوا عظام شارته و شموعه 
و عايزه يبقى صاحي  
الصراحة ما استطعت فارق الافلام يلي بتعملوها  
بس هو البتاع رايح على فين

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> THE LAST CANDLE ON DIALY

 the last candle still not closed

----------


## fxaqaba

permeation  23.6%  will make 38.2%  THE second

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

نشوف فايبو الاربع ساعات 
الاساسي 
والفايبو لاخر الشموع

----------


## forex147

> و دا واضح فيه ان الترند الصاعد من شهر فبراير اتكسر 
> و نرجو التعليق يا رجالة

 الترند العام لم يكسر الوضع لا زال صعود لكن انتظر التصحيح واللي غالبا 50% 61% وممكن38.2% فيبو
واعلى قمه كانت 251.11 واغلق اقل من الشمعه السابقه على اليومي وشكلت يوم انعكاسي وبدايه التصحيح

----------


## جودك

> نشوف فايبو الاربع ساعات 
> الاساسي 
> والفايبو لاخر الشموع

 الاغلاق فوق فايبو 23.6

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> الاغلاق فوق فايبو 23.6

 نشوف بعد الاقفال

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

يلله ادعو يسكر خط صفر علي الدقيقة

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

الهدف الاول

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

نشوف

----------


## aboali

اليوم فيلم رعب
والللى خايف يروح

----------


## costner2007

متابعين معاكم وربنا يستر

----------


## ALBASSAM

الله يستر 
ويعطيكم العافية

----------


## m.salah

مشاركه على السريع
لما الدولار ين يوصل ل118.25 وال يورو ين يصل ل 162.70 والندل ل 243.50 ونتأكد من عدم كسر هذه المستويات ممكن نفكر في اللونج ل 246 وبعد كده على 238 0 والله اعلم

----------


## omaraiad

237.70 بتنادى للندل . فيه حد سامع؟..حد طالع المدرجات ؟....معلم بوحه ايه الحوار ؟,,,يرجى الافاده

----------


## forex147

اول شمعه تفتح تحت 244 على الساعه وفي انتظار الاربع ساعات
واحتمال تحول فيبو 23 لمقاومه في ظل ارتفاع الين مقابل الدولار وانخفاض الباوند مقابل الدولار

----------


## *الرفاعي*

ما رأيكم

----------


## fxaqaba

> ما رأيكم

  :Thumb:

----------


## fxaqaba

الاربع ساعات اغلقت تحت 23.6%

----------


## omaraiad

232.60 شوهد المعلم بوحه يشوى جمبرى عندها

----------


## m.salah

> 232.60 شوهد المعلم بوحه يشوى جمبرى عندها

 ايه يامعلم بوحه انت بتاكل التعيين بتاع الجيش ولا ايه  :012:

----------


## أسد

لن تكون هذه هي النهاية  أنتبهوا للكوارث التي سترونها بالأيام القادمة ..

----------


## m.salah

تنبيه تاني مره
اللي فاته سقوط الندل اليوم سوف يتم اعادة العرض مره اخرى على قنوات يورو او دولار او استرالي > فرنك

----------


## أبومحمود

من كم يوم عايز أشوف سيما ومش ملاقي تذاكر..  أزيك يامعلمة .. وأزيكو كلكم .. كله يخلي باله أذا شمعة اليوم ماقفلتش تحت فيبو 61 الأفضل مايسبش عقود مفتوحة لبكرة ..  نهاية أسبوع وكل أسبوع وانتو طيبين ..

----------


## omaraiad

مفاوضات الكيلو 243 بين قوات بوحه المتقدمه وقوات الندل .بوحه يطالب بالجمبرى 238

----------


## omaraiad

فشل الجوله الاولى من المفاوضات بين قوات الندل وقوات المعلم بوحه المتقدمه وسط اهتمام اعلامى دولى  واسع

----------


## phoenix

آه يا مخيخي الأيسر ، إنته فين يا معلمة إلحقني بالواد بليه

----------


## bo7a

هنا نقبل التعازي في الفقيد المرحوم بوحه الصباح   انا خسران خسارة محدش يعلم بها الا ربنا ...  ربنا يسترها معايا علشان انا علي بعد خطوات من البتاع   فضلنا نتريق النهاردا على البتاع لحد ما جالي .... بجد محبط جدا   أخدت لونج من 241.60  اخر حاجة وربنا يعوض عليا في الصفقة دي   استرها يارب استرها يارب    :Thmbdn:  :Thmbdn:  :Thmbdn:

----------


## wwchase

يا عم متزعلش نفسك ... خدلك كبايت شاى وتزكرة  وخش السما اتفرج على الافلام اللى هيا .... واحجز كرسى كمان .... مسى مسى

----------


## m.salah

> هنا نقبل التعازي في الفقيد المرحوم بوحه الصباح   انا خسران خسارة محدش يعلم بها الا ربنا ... ربنا يسترها معايا علشان انا علي بعد خطوات من البتاع   فضلنا نتريق النهاردا على البتاع لحد ما جالي .... بجد محبط جدا   أخدت لونج من 241.60 اخر حاجة وربنا يعوض عليا في الصفقة دي   استرها يارب استرها يارب

 ولا يهمك يامعلم هو الفوركس كده بس خليك مركز بمعنى
لو عدا 242.67 هايروح ل 243,65 وخذ بالك من هنا ممكن يرتد ولو عدا هايروح على 244.93 واظن ان دي نهايته الا اذا فاجئنا ووصل ل 246

----------


## aboali

> هنا نقبل التعازي في الفقيد المرحوم بوحه الصباح   انا خسران خسارة محدش يعلم بها الا ربنا ... ربنا يسترها معايا علشان انا علي بعد خطوات من البتاع   فضلنا نتريق النهاردا على البتاع لحد ما جالي .... بجد محبط جدا   أخدت لونج من 241.60 اخر حاجة وربنا يعوض عليا في الصفقة دي   استرها يارب استرها يارب

 قدرالله وما شاء فعل

----------


## m.salah

> ولا يهمك يامعلم هو الفوركس كده بس خليك مركز بمعنى
> لو عدا 242.67 هايروح ل 243,65 وخذ بالك من هنا ممكن يرتد ولو عدا هايروح على 244.93 واظن ان دي نهايته الا اذا فاجئنا ووصل ل 246

 انا بكرر تاني علشان مجرب الخساره بتخلي الواحد مايركز 243.65 ده ترند قوي مكسور ممكن يكون رايح لاعادة الاختبار وبعدين ينزل وهو سبب عدم ارتداده ل 246

----------


## phoenix

نداء عاجل لكل القوات المسلحة وخصوصاً سيادة اللواء أبوصلاح العزيز ،إيه هو المتوقع بالنسبة للأنتخابات اليابانية وما هو السيناريو المتوقع للدولار ين والمجنون ، أخوكم متورط بالين

----------


## أسد

> هنا نقبل التعازي في الفقيد المرحوم بوحه الصباح   انا خسران خسارة محدش يعلم بها الا ربنا ... ربنا يسترها معايا علشان انا علي بعد خطوات من البتاع   فضلنا نتريق النهاردا على البتاع لحد ما جالي .... بجد محبط جدا   أخدت لونج من 241.60 اخر حاجة وربنا يعوض عليا في الصفقة دي   استرها يارب استرها يارب

 والله ياأخويا ضرب المارجن كول عندي :Thmbdn:  بسبب المجنون  وانتهى حسابي اليوم .. :Thmbdn:  عوضنا على الله .. وربنا يعوض عليك ..

----------


## phoenix

يا معلم بوحة الحمدلله على سلامتك بالنسبة للصفقة الأخيرة و الله يوفقك ببقية الصفقات

----------


## phoenix

> والله ياأخويا ضرب المارجن كول عندي بسبب المجنون وانتهى حسابي اليوم ..   عوضنا على الله .. وربنا يعوض عليك ..

 الله يعوضك بالأفضل والأحسن ، بالنسبة لي توبة لو مشيت عكس التريند تاني

----------


## $ ZORO $

ان شاء الله خير يا بوحه    .  وكويس الصفقه حلوة معاك +150 . وعقبال الباقى

----------


## aboali

الفرجه الان افضل

----------


## m.salah

> والله ياأخويا ضرب المارجن كول عندي بسبب المجنون وانتهى حسابي اليوم ..   عوضنا على الله .. وربنا يعوض عليك ..

 الله يعوض عليك والمارجن كول زي صباح الخير كلنا جربناه وانا من ابطال العالم في المارجن كول يلا روق وتتعوض ان شاء الله

----------


## جودك

شباب شوفولي حل انا مسوي هيدج  من وين افك الهيدج
شفلي حل يا عم بوحة...........

----------


## aboali

> شباب شوفولي حل انا مسوي هيدج من وين افك الهيدج
> شفلي حل يا عم بوحة...........

  
اخى سيب بوحه فى اللى هو فيه الان الله يكون فى عونه
قولى ما هو سعر البيع وما هو سعر الشراء

----------


## جودك

> اخى سيب بوحه فى اللى هو فيه الان الله يكون فى عونه
> قولى ما هو سعر البيع وما هو سعر الشراء

 الشراء 246.50
البيع 242.32

----------


## phoenix

> شباب شوفولي حل انا مسوي هيدج من وين افك الهيدج
> شفلي حل يا عم بوحة...........

 والله شكلهم الشباب كل واحد ماكل فيلم شكل الله يستر عالجميع

----------


## جودك

> الشراء 246.50
> البيع 242.32

 باقي ي الحساب 70%

----------


## m.salah

> نداء عاجل لكل القوات المسلحة وخصوصاً سيادة اللواء أبوصلاح العزيز ،إيه هو المتوقع بالنسبة للأنتخابات اليابانية وما هو السيناريو المتوقع للدولار ين والمجنون ، أخوكم متورط بالين

 حبيبي فيتامينو 
لا نملك الا الدعاء باخبار سلبيه للين علشان اخونا بوحه وانا حاليا شغال على الاسترالي دولار  والاسترالي فرنك لونج لان الين في موقع متوسط من الصعب الحكم على صعوده او نزوله وانا باشتغل بالترند والقنوات السعريه غير كده اتوه واحس اني غرقان 
ولو تسألني عن المجنون هاقولك شورت من 243,65 ولونج من 244.45

----------


## aboali

> الشراء 246.50
> البيع 242.32

  
انتظر يا اخى حتى تتضح الرويه العامه
فى انتخابات يوم الاحد فى اليابان ممكن تغير مجرى السوق كله
واحتمال يفتح السوق بقا ب انا شايف انك تسيبه على ما هو عليه الان
هذا رايى المتواضع حتى تتضح الرؤيه
ونتظر راى الاخوه الكرام

----------


## جودك

> انتظر يا اخى حتى تتضح الرويه العامه
> فى انتخابات يوم الاحد فى اليابان ممكن تغير مجرى السوق كله
> واحتمال يفتح السوق بقا ب انا شايف انك تسيبه على ما هو عليه الان
> هذا رايى المتواضع حتى تتضح الرؤيه
> ونتظر راى الاخوه الكرام

 احنا وش ورانا نتظر الي يوم الاحد
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## phoenix

> حبيبي فيتامينو 
> لا نملك الا الدعاء باخبار سلبيه للين علشان اخونا بوحه وانا حاليا شغال على الاسترالي دولار والاسترالي فرنك لونج لان الين في موقع متوسط من الصعب الحكم على صعوده او نزوله وانا باشتغل بالترند والقنوات السعريه غير كده اتوه واحس اني غرقان 
> ولو تسألني عن المجنون هاقولك شورت من 243,65 ولونج من 244.45

 حبيب الشعب ابو صلاح مبيعات التجزئة او الRetail Sales باليابان صدرت منذ حوالي النصف ساعة وكانت سلبية أكثر من المتوقع و يمكن يكون التأثير سلبي شوية عالين والله أعلم إنتا فين يا أبو سليمان ، إنتا شغال عكس عكاس يا أبو صلاح أعمل إيه أصوت يا لهويييي

----------


## m.salah

> حبيب الشعب ابو صلاح مبيعات التجزئة او الRetail Sales باليابان صدرت منذ حوالي النصف ساعة وكانت سلبية أكثر من المتوقع و يمكن يكون التأثير سلبي شوية عالين والله أعلم إنتا فين يا أبو سليمان ، إنتا شغال عكس عكاس يا أبو صلاح أعمل إيه أصوت يا لهويييي

 243,65 ترند قوي جدا مكسور الامل في الدولار ين يسحب الندل معاه لفوق غير كده وكتحليل فنى فالندل نازل

----------


## medhat 2007

ايه يا بوحة صلى على النبى مين فينا مخسرش و ربنا يعوض على الجميع بس انت خلى اعصابك هادئة علشان تعرف تفكر كويس و اخوك شاف رقم صفر فى حسابه 3 مرات و الحمد لله على كل شى لازم نصمد شوية و نركز يا رجالة و ياريت يابوحة اشوفلك مشاركة بسرعة علشان اطمن عليك و اعتبره رجاء من اخ ليك

----------


## m.salah

ابشر يابوحه شمعة اربع ساعات شوتينج استار زي الفل بس يارب الندل ويحترمها وعلى العموم الشوتينج استار مع الندل يعني 300 نقطه ان شاء الله وانا هادخل لونج معاك علشان نعمل ماتش اعتزال كبير ونجيب برشلونه والراجل الكبير يحضر الماتش

----------


## phoenix

المشكلة أنو بيشوف المشاركات و بيطنشنا طب ليه كده يا معلمة طمنا عليك

----------


## bo7a

> ولا يهمك يامعلم هو الفوركس كده بس خليك مركز بمعنى
> لو عدا 242.67 هايروح ل 243,65 وخذ بالك من هنا ممكن يرتد ولو عدا هايروح على 244.93 واظن ان دي نهايته الا اذا فاجئنا ووصل ل 246

 حبيبي يا ابو صلاح .. ألف شكر لك يا قمر والحمد لله على كل حال   المشكلة ان الشورت كان في دماغي ومقتنع بيه وحطيت أهداف في دماغي 242.80    ولكن في لحظة اتغيرت رأيي وفكرت في لونج   والحمد لله عقد التعزيز الأخير سندني شوية ولأني صبرت كتير في ايام ما اخدته شورت وصعد   فهصبر المرة دي برده لحد ما يوصل فوق بالسلامة   بجد عشت لحظات عصيبة ودلوقتي بدأ ألتقط أنفاسي شوية لأني كنت علي بعد خطوات من المارجن كول   الحمد لله على كل حال والصفقة دي يمكن اتسرعت فيها شوية بس تحليلاتنا مكنتش غلط خالص   منها لله شمعة الاربع ساعات دي ...... بس الحمد لله برده على كل حال   ان شاء الله يا قمر منتظر لاغلاق فوق 244.00  بعدها ممكن أقول نشوف 246.20  باذن الله   وارد جدا التصحيح بعد الهبوط العنيف دا وهخرج من اقرب نقطة لدخولي وندخل شورت تاني   جهزوا الجمبري يا رجالة ليلتك زرقا يا لندن

----------


## bo7a

> يا عم متزعلش نفسك ... خدلك كبايت شاى وتزكرة وخش السما اتفرج على الافلام اللى هيا .... واحجز كرسى كمان .... مسى مسى

 الحمد لله على كل حال شكرا يا باشا على مواساتك وان شاء الله يصعد تاني

----------


## bo7a

> قدرالله وما شاء فعل

 الحمد لله على كل حال وربنا يكرم ويصعد بقي علشان الجلطة بتخبط علي الباب

----------


## bo7a

> والله ياأخويا ضرب المارجن كول عندي بسبب المجنون وانتهى حسابي اليوم ..   عوضنا على الله .. وربنا يعوض عليك ..

 ربنا يعوض عليك يا علاء .... واحمد ربنا على كل حاجة   ان شاء الله يا قمر ربك كبير وكريم وهيعوض خسارتك بمكسب أكبر   وافتكر كلام اخوك بوحه وان شاء الله ان شاء الله المكسب قادم   ما تزعلش نفسك يا معلم ومش انت اول واحد ولا اخر واحد يضرب معاه أبو كول

----------


## SamerHassnou

> المشكلة ان الشورت كان في دماغي ومقتنع بيه وحطيت أهداف في دماغي 242.80   ولكن في لحظة اتغيرت رأيي وفكرت في لونج   والحمد لله عقد التعزيز الأخير سندني شوية ولأني صبرت كتير في ايام ما اخدته شورت وصعد   فهصبر المرة دي برده لحد ما يوصل فوق بالسلامة   بجد عشت لحظات عصيبة ودلوقتي بدأ ألتقط أنفاسي شوية لأني كنت علي بعد خطوات من المارجن كول   الحمد لله على كل حال والصفقة دي يمكن اتسرعت فيها شوية بس تحليلاتنا مكنتش غلط خالص   منها لله شمعة الاربع ساعات دي ...... بس الحمد لله برده على كل حال   ان شاء الله يا قمر منتظر لاغلاق فوق 244.00 بعدها ممكن أقول نشوف 246.20 باذن الله   وارد جدا التصحيح بعد الهبوط العنيف دا وهخرج من اقرب نقطة لدخولي وندخل شورت تاني   جهزوا الجمبري يا رجالة ليلتك زرقا يا لندن

 معلش يا معلم 
ربنا يعوض عليك 
و اذا حابب نرسلك تعزيزات نجيب البتاع احنا حاضرين 
و احنا جاين يا لندن

----------


## bo7a

> يا معلم بوحة الحمدلله على سلامتك بالنسبة للصفقة الأخيرة و الله يوفقك ببقية الصفقات

 الحمد لله يا معلم على كل حال .... وبانتظار الصعود والعقد الاخير الحمد لله كسبان وبيعوض شوية   دا أنا عامل زي اللي انضرب علي قفاه 15  قلم علي سهو   :Nono:   هات يا عم صباع موز من السباطة بتاعتك دي خلينا نتلكم شوية   صبح يا معلم

----------


## bo7a

> ان شاء الله خير يا بوحه . وكويس الصفقه حلوة معاك +150 . وعقبال الباقى

 خير باذن الله يا علي باشا ...  الحمد لله العقد الاخير كسبان  
وان شاء الله نقفل عند مستوي كويس وننتظر علشان ندخل شورت بقي

----------


## bo7a

> شباب شوفولي حل انا مسوي هيدج من وين افك الهيدج
> شفلي حل يا عم بوحة...........

  

> الشراء 246.50
> البيع 242.32...........

  
ربنا يعينك يا غالي .. نصلي الفجر ان شاء الله ونيجي نمخمخ سوا انا وانت والرجالة الحلوة  
ونشوفلك حل مرضي باذن الله وربنا يوفقك

----------


## bo7a

> حبيبي فيتامينو 
> لا نملك الا الدعاء باخبار سلبيه للين علشان اخونا بوحه وانا حاليا شغال على الاسترالي دولار والاسترالي فرنك لونج لان الين في موقع متوسط من الصعب الحكم على صعوده او نزوله وانا باشتغل بالترند والقنوات السعريه غير كده اتوه واحس اني غرقان 
> ولو تسألني عن المجنون هاقولك شورت من 243,65 ولونج من 244.45

 تسلملي يا ابو صلاح وربنا يجيب العواقب سليمة

----------


## جودك

> ربنا يعينك يا غالي .. نصلي الفجر ان شاء الله ونيجي نمخمخ سوا انا وانت والرجالة الحلوة  
> ونشوفلك حل مرضي باذن الله وربنا يوفقك

 بعد الصلاة يصير خير ان شاء الله
تحياتي

----------


## bo7a

> ايه يا بوحة صلى على النبى مين فينا مخسرش و ربنا يعوض على الجميع بس انت خلى اعصابك هادئة علشان تعرف تفكر كويس و اخوك شاف رقم صفر فى حسابه 3 مرات و الحمد لله على كل شى لازم نصمد شوية و نركز يا رجالة و ياريت يابوحة اشوفلك مشاركة بسرعة علشان اطمن عليك و اعتبره رجاء من اخ ليك

 عليه الصلاه والسلام ..... والله ما في علي لساني غير الشكر لله   بجد انا بدأت أتنفس دلوقتي دا انا كنت في غيبوبة ...  اللي عملناه في شهور جاي يطير النهاردا   ألف حمد وشكر لك يا رب وربنا يعوض عليما كلنا يا قمر ومليون شكر لك علي سؤالك يا غالي   بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله وصبح صبح يا مدحت باشا   :Smile:

----------


## Horus

> حبيبي يا ابو صلاح .. ألف شكر لك يا قمر والحمد لله على كل حال   المشكلة ان الشورت كان في دماغي ومقتنع بيه وحطيت أهداف في دماغي 242.80   ولكن في لحظة اتغيرت رأيي وفكرت في لونج   والحمد لله عقد التعزيز الأخير سندني شوية ولأني صبرت كتير في ايام ما اخدته شورت وصعد   فهصبر المرة دي برده لحد ما يوصل فوق بالسلامة   بجد عشت لحظات عصيبة ودلوقتي بدأ ألتقط أنفاسي شوية لأني كنت علي بعد خطوات من المارجن كول   الحمد لله على كل حال والصفقة دي يمكن اتسرعت فيها شوية بس تحليلاتنا مكنتش غلط خالص   منها لله شمعة الاربع ساعات دي ...... بس الحمد لله برده على كل حال   ان شاء الله يا قمر منتظر لاغلاق فوق 244.00 بعدها ممكن أقول نشوف 246.20 باذن الله   وارد جدا التصحيح بعد الهبوط العنيف دا وهخرج من اقرب نقطة لدخولي وندخل شورت تاني   جهزوا الجمبري يا رجالة ليلتك زرقا يا لندن

   
ايه النظام يا رجاله  
هو الكلام بتاع 252 و 256 انتهى خلاص 
اخوكم لونج من 250 و خلاص هاعيط
اعمل ايه
انجدونا

----------


## سند1

> الحمد لله يا معلم على كل حال .... وبانتظار الصعود والعقد الاخير الحمد لله كسبان وبيعوض شوية   دا أنا عامل زي اللي انضرب علي قفاه 15 قلم علي سهو   هات يا عم صباع موز من السباطة بتاعتك دي خلينا نتلكم شوية    صبح يا معلم

 ههههههههه ياعم بوحه محدش ماخذ حاجه نحمده على كل حال والله يكرمك ويكرم الجميع

----------


## Horus

> عليه الصلاه والسلام ..... والله ما في علي لساني غير الشكر لله   بجد انا بدأت أتنفس دلوقتي دا انا كنت في غيبوبة ... اللي عملناه في شهور جاي يطير النهاردا   ألف حمد وشكر لك يا رب وربنا يعوض عليما كلنا يا قمر ومليون شكر لك علي سؤالك يا غالي    بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله وصبح صبح يا مدحت باشا

   
اضطريت ابيع كميه عشان اغطى المارجن 
و كده نص المحفظه طار لحد دلوقتى 
النجده!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Compress:

----------


## bo7a

> ابشر يابوحه شمعة اربع ساعات شوتينج استار زي الفل بس يارب الندل ويحترمها وعلى العموم الشوتينج استار مع الندل يعني 300 نقطه ان شاء الله وانا هادخل لونج معاك علشان نعمل ماتش اعتزال كبير ونجيب برشلونه والراجل الكبير يحضر الماتش

 كلام سليم يا معلم ويللا ادخل بقي ايوه كدا ندخل في حماية كبار المستثمرين  :012:  
وان شاء الله بالتوفيق للجميع يا كبير حتتنا ..  حضر اتنين ******ينو لحد ما اجيلك يا معلم

----------


## bo7a

> المشكلة أنو بيشوف المشاركات و بيطنشنا طب ليه كده يا معلمة طمنا عليك

 والله يا باشا مش طناش .... بس أنا بجد كنت مكتئب جدا جدا  
ولما شفت مشاركاتكم الدنيا بقت بمبي يا معلم  
صبح صبح

----------


## phoenix

> الحمد لله يا معلم على كل حال .... وبانتظار الصعود والعقد الاخير الحمد لله كسبان وبيعوض شوية    دا أنا عامل زي اللي انضرب علي قفاه 15 قلم علي سهو   هات يا عم صباع موز من السباطة بتاعتك دي خلينا نتلكم شوية    صبح يا معلم

 إنتا بس صلي الصبح وجهز الجوزة وليلتنا بيضة ، إياك مكنش أنا نمت، بالنسبة لأخونا يلي عامل هيدج برجاء مساعدته أنا الحقيقة  مش مركز من النعس شوفو يلي بيصير معاكم وأنا رح أبذل جهدي معاه بكرة

----------


## aboali

> الحمد لله على كل حال وربنا يكرم ويصعد بقي علشان الجلطة بتخبط علي الباب

     ربنا يكفيك يا بوحه من اى شر وربنا يبعدها عنك وعن كل المسلمين

----------


## SamerHassnou

الصلاة يا عم بوحة
عشان ربنا يفرجها علينا

----------


## bo7a

> معلش يا معلم 
> ربنا يعوض عليك 
> و اذا حابب نرسلك تعزيزات نجيب البتاع احنا حاضرين 
> و احنا جاين يا لندن

 كله خير ..... والخسارة فلوتينج وربنا يسهل ويصعد علشان نقفل العقود  
وبلاش بتاع تاني بقي قعدنا نجيب في سيرته لحد ما اتخنق ونزل ضرب فيا انا   :012:

----------


## m.salah

> حبيبي يا ابو صلاح .. ألف شكر لك يا قمر والحمد لله على كل حال   المشكلة ان الشورت كان في دماغي ومقتنع بيه وحطيت أهداف في دماغي 242.80   ولكن في لحظة اتغيرت رأيي وفكرت في لونج   والحمد لله عقد التعزيز الأخير سندني شوية ولأني صبرت كتير في ايام ما اخدته شورت وصعد   فهصبر المرة دي برده لحد ما يوصل فوق بالسلامة   بجد عشت لحظات عصيبة ودلوقتي بدأ ألتقط أنفاسي شوية لأني كنت علي بعد خطوات من المارجن كول   الحمد لله على كل حال والصفقة دي يمكن اتسرعت فيها شوية بس تحليلاتنا مكنتش غلط خالص   منها لله شمعة الاربع ساعات دي ...... بس الحمد لله برده على كل حال   ان شاء الله يا قمر منتظر لاغلاق فوق 244.00 بعدها ممكن أقول نشوف 246.20 باذن الله   وارد جدا التصحيح بعد الهبوط العنيف دا وهخرج من اقرب نقطة لدخولي وندخل شورت تاني   جهزوا الجمبري يا رجالة ليلتك زرقا يا لندن

 خلاص يامعلم دخل المجال مره تانيه وعلى الاربع ساعات مافيش كسر لاأي ترند يومي - صحيح عمرك شوفت عمله لها 3 ترند يومي وكلهم ينطبق عليهم الشروط 
على العموم ان شاء الله طالع على الاقل الي 245.76 اذا ماكنش اكتر والوضع على كافة الازواج يدعم هذا الاتجاه 
وكل ده من المتخب السعودي ربنا يباركله رزعهم بالتلاته خلاه يفلق على تحت 
نرجوا من الاخوه السعوديين التنبيه على المتخب السعودي بالانتظار لحد ما نسكر العقود اللونج :013:

----------


## bo7a

> ايه النظام يا رجاله  
> هو الكلام بتاع 252 و 256 انتهى خلاص 
> اخوكم لونج من 250 و خلاص هاعيط
> اعمل ايه
> انجدونا

 صباح الفل يا برنس   ولا يهمك خالص ان شاء الله يصعد يا قمر علشان خاطر عيونك   انا اتعلمت من الفوركس ازاي اصبر واتعلمت من المجنون لوحده ازاي تصبر على الصبر   سؤال بس يا قمر والحلول باذن الله نستطلعها سوا بعد الصلاة   معاك مارجن كفاية  ؟

----------


## phoenix

الرجاء للمرة الأخيرة عدم التعزيز لا شورت ولا لونج ده أسمو طمع بالعربي الفصيح ، رحمة الله عليك يا أخونا الوافي

----------


## bo7a

> ههههههههه ياعم بوحه محدش ماخذ حاجه نحمده على كل حال والله يكرمك ويكرم الجميع

 الحمد لله يا كبير علي كل حال   اللي عملناه في شهور كان هيطير النهاردا ولكن ربنا كبير   لو صعد باذن الله الكل معزوم عندي ومحدش يسال هعزم علي ايه علشان هتبقي مفاجئة   :012:   تسلملي يا سند 1  باشا ( اعذرني ما اتشرفتش باسمك ) ومنور يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> إنتا بس صلي الصبح وجهز الجوزة وليلتنا بيضة ، إياك مكنش أنا نمت، بالنسبة لأخونا يلي عامل هيدج برجاء مساعدته أنا الحقيقة  مش مركز من النعس شوفو يلي بيصير معاكم وأنا رح أبذل جهدي معاه بكرة

 ان شاء الله هنزل اصلي دلوقتي  
ولنا عودة باذن الله مع المخمخة والتركيز .... وانت طبعا عارف لزوم المخمخة والتركيز ايه  
فينك يا ابو صلاح

----------


## bo7a

> ربنا يكفيك يا بوحه من اى شر وربنا يبعدها عنك وعن كل المسلمين

 ياااااااااااااااارب امين  
يارب ما تكتب علي حد مننا خسارة أبدا ويكون كل ايامنا خير وسعادة وفرحة ومكسب  
اللهم تقبل يارب  
هنروح لبيبو امتي  :012:

----------


## bo7a

> خلاص يامعلم دخل المجال مره تانيه وعلى الاربع ساعات مافيش كسر لاأي ترند يومي - صحيح عمرك شوفت عمله لها 3 ترند يومي وكلهم ينطبق عليهم الشروط 
> على العموم ان شاء الله طالع على الاقل الي 245.76 اذا ماكنش اكتر والوضع على كافة الازواج يدعم هذا الاتجاه 
> وكل ده من المتخب السعودي ربنا يباركله رزعهم بالتلاته خلاه يفلق على تحت 
> نرجوا من الاخوه السعوديين التنبيه على المتخب السعودي بالانتظار لحد ما نسكر العقود اللونج

 ياااااااارب يا مسهل ان شاء الله يروحها يا ابو صلاح  
ونسكر يا خويا نسكر العقود اللونج   :012:   شكلك كدا اتفرجت على الماتش كله

----------


## bo7a

صلااااااااااااااااااااااااة الفجر ولنا عودة

----------


## Horus

> صباح الفل يا برنس   ولا يهمك خالص ان شاء الله يصعد يا قمر علشان خاطر عيونك   انا اتعلمت من الفوركس ازاي اصبر واتعلمت من المجنون لوحده ازاي تصبر على الصبر   سؤال بس يا قمر والحلول باذن الله نستطلعها سوا بعد الصلاة    معاك مارجن كفاية ؟

 الى فاضل لوت واحد 100 الف ... المارجن 2300
الخساره الفلوتنج 8000  :Icon26:  
الخساره المحققه....  7000 :Thmbdn:

----------


## m.salah

> ياااااااارب يا مسهل ان شاء الله يروحها يا ابو صلاح  
> ونسكر يا خويا نسكر العقود اللونج  شكلك كدا اتفرجت على الماتش كله

 ايه رايك في نسكر دي
طبعا اتفرجت على الماتش وكنت فرحان فيهم جدا وهما عايزين يعيطوا بعد الماتش وكنت باقولهم في سري جربوا الغلب ياولاد الاندال

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معلمه دانا قبل مانام حئولك حاجه انت وبئية الرجاله وقد أكون مخطأ .
هو يمكن يرتفه شويا ثم ينزل قليلا فالبي والسي على اقل تقدير عند 245.10 ولا 245.60 . 
الله يوفقك يامعلم ويرزقك على قد قلبك الابيض وبقية الرجاله وصبح صبح على الحبايب .

----------


## bo7a

وجهة نظري المتواضعة جدا للحركة القادمة باذن الله   بعد هبوط أكثر من  600  نقطة لابد أن يصحح أبو الأندال هذه الحركة ومن المنتظر الصعود   لاختبار الترند الهابط علي فريم الساعة والمفترض انه يتلاقي مع مستوي مقاومة قوي   هو فايبو 50   وشوف علي الشارت مدي احترام السعر له ويتناسب مع  246.20   اذا ارتد السعر من هذا المستوي ولم يستطع اختراق الترند الهابط والتزم به يبقي هنشوف   مستوي 239.75 والذي يناسب فايبو 38.2  علي الدايلي    مروراً  بـ 244.00  و  242.85  و  241.50  (  دا في حال الإرتداد من الترند الهابط )   السيناريو الثاني هو كسر الترند الهابط والاغلاق فوقه يبقي علي أقل تقدير هنشوف 248.60    المقاومة الشرسة ( دعم سابق )  ومنها إلي 250.45   نظرة على فريم الأربع ساعات   شمعة هامر محترمة جدا جدا في نهاية هبوط كبير وبعدها شمعة بوليش شرط الإغلاق فوق 244.00   إذا أغلقت شمعة أربع ساعات فوق 244.00  سيتجه لاختبار الترند الصاعد المكسور   والذي يمثل الضلع السفلي للقناة باللون الأحمر على الشارت هناك إحتمالين   إما الإغلاق فوق الترند المكسور في النقطة الخضراء علي الشارت وتتناسب مع 246.75    ومنها إلي 250.45  مروراً بالمقاومة عند  247.85 اذا كسرها .   وإما الإغلاق تحت الترند في النقطة الحمراء وفشل اختراقه يبقي الهبوط للمستويات اللي ذكرناها فوق   يبقي دلوقتي عندنا مستويات مهمة جداً لازم نحطها قدامنا ونراقبها كويس جدا   241.50  ,,  242.85  ,, 244.00 / 25   ,,  246.50  /  75  ,,  248.75   هذه وجهة نظري القابلة للتعديل من حبايب قلبي ومنتظر رأي الجميع والشارتات بالمرفقات

----------


## aboali

> ياااااااااااااااارب امين  
> يارب ما تكتب علي حد مننا خسارة أبدا ويكون كل ايامنا خير وسعادة وفرحة ومكسب  
> اللهم تقبل يارب  
> هنروح لبيبو امتي

   انت مش عاوز تصدق انى اغلق جميع عقود البيع قبل الحفله يا حبيبى بعد ان اغلقت شمعه الاربعه ساعات منها لله على 247.67 كان لى راى اخر انه خلاص انتهى فيلم النزول ونحن على بدايه فيلم جديد اسمه252.00 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه فاغلقت جميع العقود عندى على سعر 247.40 الساعه الخامسه فجرا وروحت نمت  صحيت يا باشا لاقيه بسم الله ما شاء الله عند244.00 وحياتك روحت مشوار ساعتين اتنين ورجعت لاقيته عند241.50 قلت بس اكيد الشركه بتاعتى اعطيت خبر للصناع السوق ان ابوعلى اغلق جميع عقود البيع فذهبو به مشوار حتى 241.50 والمشكله عندى انه سعر 241.50 كان هدفى من زمااااااااااااااااااان لاكن الحمدلله بعد ان جلسنا نضرب فيه احنا اللى تعبنا من الضرب  وطبعا انا عارف لانها استراتيجيه معروفه جدا  وهى استراتيجيه ابو على موجوده على هذا الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t29284.html 
وبس تعبت من الكلام
لاكن الحمدلله على اى شى

----------


## aboali

> وجهة نظري المتواضعة جدا للحركة القادمة باذن الله   بعد هبوط أكثر من 600 نقطة لابد أن يصحح أبو الأندال هذه الحركة ومن المنتظر الصعود   لاختبار الترند الهابط علي فريم الساعة والمفترض انه يتلاقي مع مستوي مقاومة قوي   هو فايبو 50 وشوف علي الشارت مدي احترام السعر له ويتناسب مع 246.20   اذا ارتد السعر من هذا المستوي ولم يستطع اختراق الترند الهابط والتزم به يبقي هنشوف   مستوي 239.75 والذي يناسب فايبو 38.2 علي الدايلي   مروراً بـ 244.00 و 242.85 و 241.50 ( دا في حال الإرتداد من الترند الهابط )   السيناريو الثاني هو كسر الترند الهابط والاغلاق فوقه يبقي علي أقل تقدير هنشوف 248.60   المقاومة الشرسة ( دعم سابق ) ومنها إلي 250.45   نظرة على فريم الأربع ساعات   شمعة هامر محترمة جدا جدا في نهاية هبوط كبير وبعدها شمعة بوليش شرط الإغلاق فوق 244.00   إذا أغلقت شمعة أربع ساعات فوق 244.00 سيتجه لاختبار الترند الصاعد المكسور   والذي يمثل الضلع السفلي للقناة باللون الأحمر على الشارت هناك إحتمالين   إما الإغلاق فوق الترند المكسور في النقطة الخضراء علي الشارت وتتناسب مع 246.75   ومنها إلي 250.45 مروراً بالمقاومة عند 247.85 اذا كسرها .   وإما الإغلاق تحت الترند في النقطة الحمراء وفشل اختراقه يبقي الهبوط للمستويات اللي ذكرناها فوق   يبقي دلوقتي عندنا مستويات مهمة جداً لازم نحطها قدامنا ونراقبها كويس جدا   241.50 ,, 242.85 ,, 244.00 / 25 ,, 246.50 / 75 ,, 248.75   هذه وجهة نظري القابلة للتعديل من حبايب قلبي ومنتظر رأي الجميع والشارتات بالمرفقات

     ايوه انت كده فقت من الغيبوبه  صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> بعد الصلاة يصير خير ان شاء الله

  

> تحياتي

   شوف يا باشا المشاركة دي   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showpost.php?p=380718&postcount=3472  وهقولك وجهة نظري بالنسبة للعقود بتاعتك .. بس ما تاخدش بيها الا اذا اقتنعت 1000 %   ولازم نشوف رأي اخواننا وحبايبنا وربنا هيوفقك ويكرمك باذن الله وابقي قول بوحه دعالي   من رأيي الانتظار لاغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات ... اذا اغلقت فوق  244.00  اخرج فورا   من عقد البيع بخسارة 170 : 200  نقطة ( معلش لازم تضحية ) وتفتح عقد شراء تعزيزي   هدفه 246.20  لأنه بمجرد الاغلاق فوق 244.00  ان شاء الله يبقي هيختبر الترند المكسور   ويروح للترند الهابط على فريم الساعة وهنخرج عند 246.20  قبل المستوي القوي بكل العقود   لو الأمور مشيت كدا مظبوط هتخرج بدون خسارة باذن الله   وما تدخلش تاني غير لما نشوف هيعمل ايه مع مستوي  246.75  وبعدها نقرر   أتمني تكون وجهة نظري صحيحة وعموما تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق يا قمر  ومنتظرين أراء حبايبنا كلهم باذن الله

----------


## bo7a

> ايه رايك في نسكر دي
> طبعا اتفرجت على الماتش وكنت فرحان فيهم جدا وهما عايزين يعيطوا بعد الماتش وكنت باقولهم في سري جربوا الغلب ياولاد الاندال

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ربنا يورينا فيهم يوم .... ونسكر دي جاااااااااامدة جدا أنا كنت مسخسخ من الضحك لما قريتها في مشاركتك يا معلم

----------


## bo7a

> انت مش عاوز تصدق انى اغلق جميع عقود البيع قبل الحفله يا حبيبى بعد ان اغلقت شمعه الاربعه ساعات منها لله على 247.67 كان لى راى اخر انه خلاص انتهى فيلم النزول ونحن على بدايه فيلم جديد اسمه252.00 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه فاغلقت جميع العقود عندى على سعر 247.40 الساعه الخامسه فجرا وروحت نمت  صحيت يا باشا لاقيه بسم الله ما شاء الله عند244.00 وحياتك روحت مشوار ساعتين اتنين ورجعت لاقيته عند241.50 قلت بس اكيد الشركه بتاعتى اعطيت خبر للصناع السوق ان ابوعلى اغلق جميع عقود البيع فذهبو به مشوار حتى 241.50 والمشكله عندى انه سعر 241.50 كان هدفى من زمااااااااااااااااااان لاكن الحمدلله بعد ان جلسنا نضرب فيه احنا اللى تعبنا من الضرب  وطبعا انا عارف لانها استراتيجيه معروفه جدا وهى استراتيجيه ابو على موجوده على هذا الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t29284.html 
> وبس تعبت من الكلام
> لاكن الحمدلله على اى شى

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ماشي يا ابو علي كل دا علشان تقولي في الاخر مفيش بيبو  
طيب ماشي ...  عموما يا معلمي انا بقي هراقب صفقاتك كويس أوي وهبلغ صناع السوق بيها أول بأول  
علشان طبعا يمشوا في نفس اتجاهك يمكن تعزمني مرة   :012:

----------


## aboali

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> ماشي يا ابو علي كل دا علشان تقولي في الاخر مفيش بيبو  
> طيب ماشي ... عموما يا معلمي انا بقي هراقب صفقاتك كويس أوي وهبلغ صناع السوق بيها أول بأول  
> علشان طبعا يمشوا في نفس اتجاهك يمكن تعزمني مرة

    
اوكى مره انا موافق
وبعدين احنا هنروح من بعض فين
يا نروح للبيبو سوا
يا نروح على السرايا الصفرا برضه سوا

----------


## bo7a

> معلمه دانا قبل مانام حئولك حاجه انت وبئية الرجاله وقد أكون مخطأ .
> هو يمكن يرتفه شويا ثم ينزل قليلا فالبي والسي على اقل تقدير عند 245.10 ولا 245.60 . 
> الله يوفقك يامعلم ويرزقك على قد قلبك الابيض وبقية الرجاله وصبح صبح على الحبايب .

 حبيب قلبي عبووووووووود   صباح الخير يا قمر ويارب يسمع الموج كلامك يا معلم ويروح هناك كدا طيب دا يبقي فل أوي   أهم شئ انه ما ينزلش تاني عن 241.50  علشان بعدها بكام متر كدا مستر أبو كول هيجيلي   وربنا يسترها وصبح صبح يا غالي عليا يا عبود يا اخويا يا اخويا يا اخويا

----------


## bo7a

> اوكى مره انا موافق
> وبعدين احنا هنروح من بعض فين
> يا نروح للبيبو سوا
> يا نروح على السرايا الصفرا برضه سوا

 التانية دي مضمونة جدااااااا  
لكن الاولانية مش بايدي  :012:

----------


## aboali

> شوف يا باشا المشاركة دي   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showpost.php?p=380718&postcount=3472  وهقولك وجهة نظري بالنسبة للعقود بتاعتك .. بس ما تاخدش بيها الا اذا اقتنعت 1000 %   ولازم نشوف رأي اخواننا وحبايبنا وربنا هيوفقك ويكرمك باذن الله وابقي قول بوحه دعالي   من رأيي الانتظار لاغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات ... اذا اغلقت فوق 244.00 اخرج فورا   من عقد البيع بخسارة 170 : 200 نقطة ( معلش لازم تضحية ) وتفتح عقد شراء تعزيزي   هدفه 246.20 لأنه بمجرد الاغلاق فوق 244.00 ان شاء الله يبقي هيختبر الترند المكسور   ويروح للترند الهابط على فريم الساعة وهنخرج عند 246.20 قبل المستوي القوي بكل العقود   لو الأمور مشيت كدا مظبوط هتخرج بدون خسارة باذن الله   وما تدخلش تاني غير لما نشوف هيعمل ايه مع مستوي 246.75 وبعدها نقرر   أتمني تكون وجهة نظري صحيحة وعموما تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق يا قمر  ومنتظرين أراء حبايبنا كلهم باذن الله

 معلش يا بوحه انا معترض على هذا الكلام الان لان انت عارف يوم الاحد فى ايه فى اليابان وده ممكن يغير فى السوق كتير او على الاقل فى ازاوج الين كلها  وانا شايف انه يستمر فى الهيدج الى اول الاسبوع ونشوف مين هيحكم اليابان اللى مع ضعف الين ولا اللى عاوز يقوى الين وبعدها كل شى يكون واضح وتقبل  ده منى........ :013:

----------


## bo7a

> معلش يا بوحه انا معترض على هذا الكلام الان لان انت عارف يوم الاحد فى ايه فى اليابان وده ممكن يغير فى السوق كتير او على الاقل فى ازاوج الين كلها  وانا شايف انه يستمر فى الهيدج الى اول الاسبوع ونشوف مين هيحكم اليابان اللى مع ضعف الين ولا اللى عاوز يقوى الين وبعدها كل شى يكون واضح وتقبل ده منى........

 خلاص يا معلمة يستني ليوم الأحد ولو اني شايف ان الانتخابات دي هتبقي في مصلحتنا  
هو فيه حزب حاكم بيسقط   :012:

----------


## aboali

> خلاص يا معلمة يستني ليوم الأحد ولو اني شايف ان الانتخابات دي هتبقي في مصلحتنا  
> هو فيه حزب حاكم بيسقط

   هههههههههه ايوه فى انت فاكرهم زى بلدياتك

----------


## bo7a

> هههههههههه ايوه فى انت فاكرهم زى بلدياتك

 لو نهر النيل اتحول لصلصة ....  مش هيكفي الكوسة اللي فيكي يا مصر

----------


## aboali

وغوش وغوش وغوش
على اللى انت كتبته

----------


## aboali

انت عامل ايه بوحه

----------


## aboali

اخبارك ايه يا راجل

----------


## aboali

كفايه كده
محدش هيخذ باله من حاجه

----------


## aboali

الناس كلها نايمه والمجنون نزل تانى الى241.60  :Yikes3:   :Yikes3:  لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله

----------


## m.salah

> لو نهر النيل اتحول لصلصة .... مش هيكفي الكوسة اللي فيكي يا مصر

 طبعا ياجماعه هو بيقصد الخير اللي موجود في مصر فالكوسه هي رمز الخضره والخير و طبعا مايقصدش حاجه تانيه لاسمح الله (ايه ياعم طيب ابو على قال بلدياتك يعني متغطيه شويه)انتى هاتحبسنا في النهايه :Nono:

----------


## أسامة أمين

> بسم الله مبروك علينا جميعا هدا النزول  
> في انتظار 242.78 في حين اختراق 244.34 - اختراق حقيقي وليس وهمي -  
> اعدرني يا قائدنا بوحة على عدم المشاركة لكني والله مشغول جدا

 الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا كما امر
وبالتوفيق للجميع 
ملحوظة مازلت أدعم النزول والله  اعلم 
سيقوم بتصحيح 
ثم يكمل طريق النزول  والله اعلم

----------


## الفرعون

> طبعا ياجماعه هو بيقصد الخير اللي موجود في مصر فالكوسه هي رمز الخضره والخير و طبعا مايقصدش حاجه تانيه لاسمح الله (ايه ياعم طيب ابو على قال بلدياتك يعني متغطيه شويه)انتى هاتحبسنا في النهايه

 ماتخفش ياعم هما مايعرفوش ان هنا كلام في السياسة . فاكرين انها فوركس بس  :012:

----------


## m.salah

> ماتخفش ياعم هما مايعرفوش ان هنا كلام في السياسة . فاكرين انها فوركس بس

 ايوه صح بدل الشموع هاتبقى كوسه واهى نفس الشكل ونقول الكوسايه دي بولش - ونراقب كوسة الاربع ساعات واهو يبقى اختراع عربي مصري صح يافرعون بس فى التحقيق كلنا نقول كده - وممكن المحافظه تدينا محل في سوق العبور نضارب فيه 
انت ميه ميه  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :013:

----------


## CJA

> ماتخفش ياعم هما مايعرفوش ان هنا كلام في السياسة . فاكرين انها فوركس بس

 الكوسة يعينى على الكوسة 
كوسة من الى قلبك يحبها
و لعلمك بقى الكوسة على الشارت هتكون واضحة اكتر من الشمعة و نسميعها 
استراتيجية الكوسة الحرارية المحشية :Drive1:

----------


## medhat 2007

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ازاى الحال يا رجالة عاملين ايه كله ؟
جمعة مباركة على الجميع ان شاء الله و خير على كل الناس الحلوة اللى فى الموجودة معانا

----------


## omaraiad

الهبوط شكله اصبح حتمى ياشباب والله يستر علينا.يامعلم بوحه افيدونا بص على الشارتات الطويله اياها .الجو غامق وباين عليها بدايات ليله كوبيه ....

----------


## forex147

صبح صبح على الناس الحلوه وان شاء الله جمعه مباركه
واللي جاي احلى من اللي راح

----------


## omaraiad

ملحوظه قفلت الشورت من زمان واللونج قفل بخساره.وهفتح على الديمو ...انت فين يابوحه انت فين يازعيم

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> حبيب قلبي عبووووووووود    صباح الخير يا قمر ويارب يسمع الموج كلامك يا معلم ويروح هناك كدا طيب دا يبقي فل أوي   أهم شئ انه ما ينزلش تاني عن 241.50 علشان بعدها بكام متر كدا مستر أبو كول هيجيلي    وربنا يسترها وصبح صبح يا غالي عليا يا عبود يا اخويا يا اخويا يا اخويا

 صبح صبح على سيد المعلمين . 
انشاء الله مافيش ابو كول انشاء اله وقد اكون مخطأ . 
هو طلع الحتتين اللي اولتلك عنها بتاعات الأيه وأكملها . 
ونزل فالبي وللاسف كانت فلاتا قد يكون لم ينتهي حتى الان وراجع انشاء الله لتلك المستويات فالسي .  
وصبح صبح على سيد المعلمين ووزير دفاعنا الكبير وبقية الرجاله ,

----------


## أسامة أمين

سم الله انشاء الله 
ادا اخترق 241.30 اختراقا حقيقيا فطريقه الى 239.60

----------


## SamerHassnou

صبح صبح 
ازي الرجاله 
معقولة الفيوبانشي بيلعب بالشكل ده  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Thmbdn:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> سم الله انشاء الله 
> ادا اخترق 241.30 اختراقا حقيقيا فطريقه الى 239.60

 انشاء الله يعمل دب توب معها فالبي وايخترقها اختارقا بسيطا ثم يعود . 
هو البي مثل ماتوقعت فالمشاركه السابقه لم تنتهي وارجو الله ان تنتهي سريعا ومن ثم يعود لمستويات ا245 على الاقل وقد اكون مخطأ . 
داليوم جمعه يا اخوان ادعو الله . 
والله يوفقنا اجمعين .

----------


## forex147

ممكن يمر مرور الكرام على 239 اليوم
وصبح صبح

----------


## omaraiad

اللى بيحصل فى السوق مش منظر ارتداد ابداااااااااااااااااااااااا. يامعلم بوحه انت فين ياجميل فين الكابتشينو

----------


## forex147

ننتظر فتح الاربع ساعات وهى اللي تعطي المؤشر اختبار 244 ولا هبوط حر

----------


## جودك

> شوف يا باشا المشاركة دي   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showpost.php?p=380718&postcount=3472  وهقولك وجهة نظري بالنسبة للعقود بتاعتك .. بس ما تاخدش بيها الا اذا اقتنعت 1000 %   ولازم نشوف رأي اخواننا وحبايبنا وربنا هيوفقك ويكرمك باذن الله وابقي قول بوحه دعالي   من رأيي الانتظار لاغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات ... اذا اغلقت فوق 244.00 اخرج فورا   من عقد البيع بخسارة 170 : 200 نقطة ( معلش لازم تضحية ) وتفتح عقد شراء تعزيزي   هدفه 246.20 لأنه بمجرد الاغلاق فوق 244.00 ان شاء الله يبقي هيختبر الترند المكسور   ويروح للترند الهابط على فريم الساعة وهنخرج عند 246.20 قبل المستوي القوي بكل العقود   لو الأمور مشيت كدا مظبوط هتخرج بدون خسارة باذن الله   وما تدخلش تاني غير لما نشوف هيعمل ايه مع مستوي 246.75 وبعدها نقرر   أتمني تكون وجهة نظري صحيحة وعموما تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق يا قمر  ومنتظرين أراء حبايبنا كلهم باذن الله

 الحمدلله فكيت الهيدج كامل ورضيت بالخسارة
والله ارتحت نفسيا والله يعوض في 350 نقطة
كان ودي انتظر الى يوم الاحد زي ما قال حبيبنا الاهلاوي بس والله حتى الصلاة ما عرفت كيف اصلي الناس تقرا الفاتحة وابليس يقول وين تبي نفك الهيدج.
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## أسامة أمين

الى الهدف انشاء الله

----------


## أبومحمود

جمعة مباركة للمعلم  الكبير أوي كبير الحتة   بـــوحــــــــــــه  ولكل الجنود في معركة المجنون   .. وكله يخلي بالة .. الحرب خدعة .. وممكن تقلب .. دي نهاية أسبوع .. الأستوب ضروري جداً  جداً  جداً ..  وطارد ربحك .. واللي بره مايخشش الأسبوع باي باي  ..  ولي رجاء من أخواني اللي بيكتبوا إنشاء   يخلو بالهم  تكتب ( إن شاء الله ) راجع اللي كتبتة وماتندفعش في الضغط على الماوس وربنا يحفظكم من كل شر .

----------


## أسامة أمين

> جمعة مباركة للمعلم الكبير أوي كبير الحتة بـــوحــــــــــــه ولكل الجنود في معركة المجنون .. وكله يخلي بالة .. الحرب خدعة .. وممكن تقلب .. دي نهاية أسبوع .. الأستوب ضروري جداً جداً جداً .. وطارد ربحك .. واللي بره مايخشش الأسبوع باي باي .. ولي رجاء من أخواني اللي بيكتبوا إنشاء يخلو بالهم تكتب ( إن شاء الله ) راجع اللي كتبتة وماتندفعش في الضغط على الماوس وربنا يحفظكم من كل شر .

 صدقت والحمد لله نحن  تلاميد استادنا بوحة دائما نتبع كلامنا بانشاء الله او بادن الله فالحمد لله  اولا واخرا  
ملحوظة من هو خارج السوق لا يدخل اليوم

----------


## *الرفاعي*

صبح صبح 
معوض أخوي بوحه  
و لكن بص في أبو الأندال عامل إيه :Compress:

----------


## أسامة أمين

> صبح صبح 
> معوض أخوي بوحه  
> و لكن بص في أبو الأندال عامل إيه

 استادنا بوحة بيلي الجمعة انشاء الله تطلع خير على خير

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

صبح صبح علي الناس الحلوة

----------


## $ ZORO $

للاسف السوق اليومين دول .. مش باينله ملامح خالص  اتوقع ان لسه فيه هبوط كبير .. انا واخد هيدج من 242        الباوند . لازم تمر على 2.02   وربنا يستر . علينا وفينك يا عم بوحـــــــــــــــــــــــــه

----------


## forex147

> صبح صبح علي الناس الحلوة

 صبح صبح
الله يستر على الكل

----------


## bo7a

Balance  =  0.00

----------


## SamerHassnou

> Balance = 0.00

  ربنا يعوضك خير و احسن 
و هو يرزقكم انى يشاء

----------


## جودك

> Balance = 0.00

 الحمد لله علىكل حال
الله يعوض عليك

----------


## forex147

> Balance = 0.00

 الخساره في العمر بسيطه ان شاء الله
والله يعوض عليك اضعاف اللي خسرته

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> Balance = 0.00

  
معلم طز بالفلوس مادام الانسان بخير انشاء الله معوضه وستاتي وتاخذ بثارك منهم . 
انا وخلال اربعة اشهر هي عمري الفوركسي تقريبا صفر مرتين وفشهرين فقط والحمد لله من قبل ومن بعد وعطتني دافع اكبر للتعلم والبحث والتقصي يعني يامعلم ظربه ماتميتك راح انشاء الله تقويك . 
نستناك يامعلمه وحنا معك والله يوفقك دنيا وآخره .

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> Balance = 0.00

 بوحا باشا شو يعني بتزكر يا باشا اول ما بلشت بخربيش الفوركس ميرجن كول مرتين يعني احسبين كل حساب 3000 دولار والحمد لله  واليوم الحمد لله اضعاف راس المال وانت رجل فهمان وكل معوض باذن الله

----------


## عمر حلاق

> Balance = 0.00

 الله يعوض عليك أخي بوحة  والخسارة اول طريق للربح إن شاء الله  مودتي

----------


## $ ZORO $

> Balance = 0.00

   ربنا يعوضك ان شاء الله  وكلنا بنتعلم

----------


## $FOREX$

> Balance = 0.00

 الله يعوض عليك أخي بوحا

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

اعادة اختبار

----------


## سند1

> Balance = 0.00

 الله يعوض عليك أخي بوحه

----------


## bo7a

الحمد لله على كل حال ...  مفيش غيرها علي لساني والله   يمكن أنا اتسرعت شوية المرة دي وغلطت غلطة صغيرة غرمتني كتير وأخدت كل اللي عملته في شهور   طار في  24 ساعة بس تعلمت درس جديد مش هنساه أبداً وكان لازم أخسر مرة خسارة زي دي علشان أتعلم   بس أنا كسبت حاجة أعظم من الفلوس ...  كسبت ناس حلوة ناس طيبين ناس كلهم أصل   والله العظيم معرفتكم عندي بالدنيا وربنا يديم المعروف بيننا جميعا   الفلوس بتروح وتيجي واحنا اللي بنزودها واحنا اللي بننقصها لكن معرفة الرجال كنوز فعلا   ودي الحاجة الوحيدة اللي مش هسمح لنفسي اني اخسرها او انها تنقص مني   وعندي ايمان واصرار كبير علي التعويض بفضل الله وكرمه   وكلها كام يوم بس علي ما اروح البنك وكمان على ما قفايا يروح منه الورم   :Nono:   ونداء عاجل لطوكيو ولندن : بوحه الصباح يمرض ولا يموت وليلتكوا أسود من قرن الخروب   جهزوا الأسلحة يا رجالة والجنود تاخد وضع الاستعداد   الكابتشينو يا ابو صلاح وكاميرة حمادة الشقية وعصير فيتامينو ولحمة المعلم شباطة   وجمبري اسماعيلينو وأمواج عبوووود  ...  لندن مش لازم تعيش ليوم التلات ولا الاربع   أنا ربطت العصامة ويا قاتل يا مقتول ..  وان خلص الفول أنا مش مسئول   مليون شكر يا رجالة على كلامكوا الرقيق وان شاء الله لنا عودة ومش هننقطع ابدا   وصبح صبح على كل حبايبنا ويارب اللي خسران يعوض واللي كسبان تزيده يارب   وتجمعنا دايما على حبك وحبنا لبعض وتبقي أخر الاحزان ليا ولكل خسران يارب  :Wub:

----------


## أسامة أمين

> Balance = 0.00

 معوضة انشاء الله
قل لن يصيبنا الا ما كتب الله لنا

----------


## bo7a

*وفجأة وبدون داعي ....  لقيت الصفر بتاعي* *  ودخلت لونج بعيد ... ويومي مكنش سعيد * *هاعمل ايه يا ناس ... خلاص بقيت محتاس* *  والمارجن كول ناداني ... لبيت الندا في ثواني   وايييييييه ايييييييه ... اااااه اااااااااه اااااااااااااااااااااااااه  *

----------


## danger

> Balance = 0.00

 معوووووووض خير ان شاء الله 
الفلوس تروح وتجي بس اهم شي اصرارك وعزيمتك ما تتأثر 
الكل مر بنفس هذه المرحلة مرات 
وهي ان شاء الله اللي تقوي عزيمة الواحد وتعلمه دروس للمستقبل  
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله واتمنى ان رحلتك القادمة تكون بجد الرحلة نحو دخل ثابت كبير ان شاء الله ومنه الى المليون  
تحياتي

----------


## medhat 2007

[quote=bo7a;380987]*وفجأة وبدون داعي .... لقيت الصفر بتاعي*   *ودخلت لونج بعيد ... ويومي مكنش سعيد*   *هاعمل ايه يا ناس ... خلاص بقيت محتاس*   *والمارجن كول ناداني ... لبيت الندا في ثواني*   *وايييييييه ايييييييه ... اااااه اااااااااه اااااااااااااااااااااااااه*   
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> ونداء عاجل لطوكيو ولندن : بوحه الصباح يمرض ولا يموت وليلتكوا أسود من قرن الخروب  
> جهزوا الأسلحة يا رجالة والجنود تاخد وضع الاستعداد   ونداء عاجل لطوكيو ولندن : بوحه الصباح يمرض ولا يموت وليلتكوا أسود من قرن الخروب  
> جهزوا الأسلحة يا رجالة والجنود تاخد وضع الاستعداد

  
دا قائدنا اللي بنعرفوووووووه داهوه . 
احنا انشاء الله حنستمد القوه بعد الله منك يامعلم . 
سير واحنا خلفك . 
وياقاتلين يامقتولين . 
الله يوفقنا اجمعين .

----------


## أبومحمود

> *وفجأة وبدون داعي .... لقيت الصفر بتاعي*    *ودخلت لونج بعيد ... ويومي مكنش سعيد*   *هاعمل ايه يا ناس ... خلاص بقيت محتاس*   *والمارجن كول ناداني ... لبيت الندا في ثواني*   *وايييييييه ايييييييه ... اااااه اااااااااه اااااااااااااااااااااااااه*

  
سلامت قلبك يابوحه يامعلم ياكبير .. كنت داخل أديك نكتة الأسبوع ده بس اتفاجأت ..والله العظيم اني زعلان ليك لدرجة مش عايز أقولها .. طبعاً ماينفعش أي كلام ولا ليه لكن من زعلي بس بسأل ليه يامعلم دخلت لونج وأنت موصينا على الشورت والحمد لله رب العالمين توصيتك كانت سبب أني قفلت اللونج ودخلت شورت من العالي وكلنا معاك خطوة خطوة وانت تقود المسيرة و كل مانكسر دعم نعزز .. وكله كسب .. اسأل الله العظيم أن يفرجها ويحول الخسارة أرباح مضاعفة ويعوض عليك وعلى من كان خسران ويبارك لكل الرابحين ..

----------


## fxaqaba

THE 1OO% IS THE SECOND

----------


## bissan01

ربنا يعوض 
اللهم اجره في مصيبته وابدله خيرا منها 
بسيطه اخ بوحة ربك كريم 
و ما    تحرمنا من طلنك البهية 
تحياتي

----------


## m.salah

> Balance = 0.00

 ولا يهمك يامعلم - اتحسدت ياريس والحمد الله انها جت في الفلوس  :Icon26:

----------


## محمود عاطف

> Balance = 0.00

 بوحه حبيب قلبي مشكلتك ليها حل عندي ادخلي علي الماسينجر انت وكل الي جاب مارجن النهارده او من زمان

----------


## محمود عاطف

وكمان علشان رجالة المعلم بوحه الي لسه مجابش مارجن يدخلي علي الماسينجر 
اوكازيوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون

----------


## phoenix

معوضة إن شاء الله يامعلمة وعادية بتصير بأحسن العائلات

----------


## phoenix

برجاء إضافتي معكم لأن الماسنجر بتاعي مش راضي يضيف [email protected]

----------


## m.salah

> الحمد لله على كل حال ... مفيش غيرها علي لساني والله   يمكن أنا اتسرعت شوية المرة دي وغلطت غلطة صغيرة غرمتني كتير وأخدت كل اللي عملته في شهور   طار في 24 ساعة بس تعلمت درس جديد مش هنساه أبداً وكان لازم أخسر مرة خسارة زي دي علشان أتعلم   بس أنا كسبت حاجة أعظم من الفلوس ... كسبت ناس حلوة ناس طيبين ناس كلهم أصل   والله العظيم معرفتكم عندي بالدنيا وربنا يديم المعروف بيننا جميعا   الفلوس بتروح وتيجي واحنا اللي بنزودها واحنا اللي بننقصها لكن معرفة الرجال كنوز فعلا   ودي الحاجة الوحيدة اللي مش هسمح لنفسي اني اخسرها او انها تنقص مني   وعندي ايمان واصرار كبير علي التعويض بفضل الله وكرمه   وكلها كام يوم بس علي ما اروح البنك وكمان على ما قفايا يروح منه الورم   ونداء عاجل لطوكيو ولندن : بوحه الصباح يمرض ولا يموت وليلتكوا أسود من قرن الخروب   جهزوا الأسلحة يا رجالة والجنود تاخد وضع الاستعداد   الكابتشينو يا ابو صلاح وكاميرة حمادة الشقية وعصير فيتامينو ولحمة المعلم شباطة   وجمبري اسماعيلينو وأمواج عبوووود ... لندن مش لازم تعيش ليوم التلات ولا الاربع   أنا ربطت العصامة ويا قاتل يا مقتول .. وان خلص الفول أنا مش مسئول   مليون شكر يا رجالة على كلامكوا الرقيق وان شاء الله لنا عودة ومش هننقطع ابدا   وصبح صبح على كل حبايبنا ويارب اللي خسران يعوض واللي كسبان تزيده يارب   وتجمعنا دايما على حبك وحبنا لبعض وتبقي أخر الاحزان ليا ولكل خسران يارب

 طوكيو هاتولع الاسبوع الجاى - والجمبري هانخده حقن وبدل الكابتشينوا هانديها بني  :013:

----------


## fxaqaba

الخسارة جزء من المداولة...فيجب ان نتقبلها بصدر رحب   :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:   :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:   :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:   :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## fxaqaba

اتجاهه الى نقطة الدعم الـ50%  عند سعر 236.40على فريم الديلي هو نفس الاتجاه لنفس السعر عند نقطة الدعم 100% على فريم الاربع ساعات

----------


## forex147

> اتجاهه الى نقطة الدعم الـ50% عند سعر 236.40على فريم الديلي هو نفس الاتجاه لنفس السعر عند نقطة الدعم 100% على فريم الاربع ساعات

 ان شاء الله تكون مثل ماتفضلت واتكون نهايته التصحيح ومشوار فلم جديد

----------


## wwchase

يااا شباب   مععقولة ؟؟؟ لسه حتشتروووووووه

----------


## forex147

> يااا شباب مععقولة ؟؟؟ لسه حتشتروووووووه

 اخي الكريم
فينا اللي بايع من فوق من القمه اللي انت خسران عندها ولغايه الحين متمسك بالعقد
وفي اللي خسر وطلع قبل الخساره ارقام انت مااتحلم فيها والله يعوض عليه
وانت لو شايف شي ثاني حياك الله قول  بس بطل شماته في المنتدي وفوق كل ذي علم عليم
ارجو الصوره اوضحت عندك 
وارجو من الادراه ايقاف عضويه الاطفال في المنتدى ولهم جزيل الشكر

----------


## سند1

> اتجاهه الى نقطة الدعم الـ50% عند سعر 236.40على فريم الديلي هو نفس الاتجاه لنفس السعر عند نقطة الدعم 100% على فريم الاربع ساعات

 ايه رايك في داه

----------


## omaraiad

> الحمد لله على كل حال ... مفيش غيرها علي لساني والله   يمكن أنا اتسرعت شوية المرة دي وغلطت غلطة صغيرة غرمتني كتير وأخدت كل اللي عملته في شهور   طار في 24 ساعة بس تعلمت درس جديد مش هنساه أبداً وكان لازم أخسر مرة خسارة زي دي علشان أتعلم   بس أنا كسبت حاجة أعظم من الفلوس ... كسبت ناس حلوة ناس طيبين ناس كلهم أصل   والله العظيم معرفتكم عندي بالدنيا وربنا يديم المعروف بيننا جميعا   الفلوس بتروح وتيجي واحنا اللي بنزودها واحنا اللي بننقصها لكن معرفة الرجال كنوز فعلا   ودي الحاجة الوحيدة اللي مش هسمح لنفسي اني اخسرها او انها تنقص مني   وعندي ايمان واصرار كبير علي التعويض بفضل الله وكرمه   وكلها كام يوم بس علي ما اروح البنك وكمان على ما قفايا يروح منه الورم   ونداء عاجل لطوكيو ولندن : بوحه الصباح يمرض ولا يموت وليلتكوا أسود من قرن الخروب   جهزوا الأسلحة يا رجالة والجنود تاخد وضع الاستعداد   الكابتشينو يا ابو صلاح وكاميرة حمادة الشقية وعصير فيتامينو ولحمة المعلم شباطة   وجمبري اسماعيلينو وأمواج عبوووود ... لندن مش لازم تعيش ليوم التلات ولا الاربع   أنا ربطت العصامة ويا قاتل يا مقتول .. وان خلص الفول أنا مش مسئول   مليون شكر يا رجالة على كلامكوا الرقيق وان شاء الله لنا عودة ومش هننقطع ابدا   وصبح صبح على كل حبايبنا ويارب اللي خسران يعوض واللي كسبان تزيده يارب   وتجمعنا دايما على حبك وحبنا لبعض وتبقي أخر الاحزان ليا ولكل خسران يارب

 مسى مسى على احلى صبح صبح زين المعلمين ....والجاى احلى من اللى راح ....وايام كوبيه جايه عليكى ياطوكيو ويالندن وطفى النور يانيويورك ياشويه عيال .....وسمعنى احلى سلام لزين المعلمين المعلم بوحه........

----------


## m.salah

> يااا شباب مععقولة ؟؟؟ لسه حتشتروووووووه

 اخي الكريم احنا هاربانيين من كل المنتديات ومستخبيين جوه الموضوع ده علشان مانحرقش دم بعض لو سيادتك عندك توصيه قبرجاء وضعها من غير ما تتعصب وتحت الف واو وميت علامة استفهام علشان الواو الكتير مع علامات الاستفهام ممكن تجيب مرض وحش  يعني ممكن تقول ياجماعه ماتشتروش الندل وخلاص 
تقبل تحياتي وودي

----------


## wwchase

انتوا فهمتونى غلط 
اولا انا ربحان اكثر من الف نقطة على ازواج الين ونصفها على الحقيقى  ولم اخسر بالمجنون ابدا خلال هذ الاسبوع .
ثانيا ... بطلوا لعب بالنار .. انا حبيت انبهكم بس , السعر فى هبوط مستمر , يعنى اما ان تمشى معه او تراقب وترى ...
مسى مسى

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> يااا شباب مععقولة ؟؟؟ لسه حتشتروووووووه

  
انا معك الشراء فيه مغامره . 
وكما قال شيخنا وحبيبنا الوافي رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته لاتعاكس الترند بالاهداف الكبيره . 
ولكني اعتقد انه سينطلق من هذه المستويات ل245 . 
الله يوفقنا اجمعين وشكرا لنصيحتك وحرصك على اخوانك .  
وصبح صبح ياعم الحج .

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> انتوا فهمتونى غلط  اولا انا ربحان اكثر من الف نقطة على ازواج الين ونصفها على الحقيقى ولم اخسر بالمجنون ابدا خلال هذ الاسبوع .
> ثانيا ... بطلوا لعب بالنار .. انا حبيت انبهكم بس , السعر فى هبوط مستمر , يعنى اما ان تمشى معه او تراقب وترى ...
> مسى مسى

  
عزيزي ترى الكل يربح ويخسر واللي يربح اليوم يمكن يخسر بكرى واللي يخسر اليوم يمكن يربح بكرى اضعاف ماخسره وكانك ربحت فمبروك والله يزيدك انشاء الله . 
ولكن لكل مقام مقال وارجو ان تفهمني وبعديها تصبح وتصبح .

----------


## m.salah

> انتوا فهمتونى غلط 
> اولا انا ربحان اكثر من الف نقطة على ازواج الين ونصفها على الحقيقى ولم اخسر بالمجنون ابدا خلال هذ الاسبوع .
> ثانيا ... بطلوا لعب بالنار .. انا حبيت انبهكم بس , السعر فى هبوط مستمر , يعنى اما ان تمشى معه او تراقب وترى ...
> مسى مسى

 مبروك يلريس المكسب وهاننتظر توصياتك الاسبوع القادم وممكن تيجي انت وكل الواوات  وعلامات الاستفهام وشوف الواحب  اللي هانعملوا معاكم والمعلم بوحه هايعزمكم كلكم على العشاء بس ماتكترش قي علامات الاستفهام 
تحياتي

----------


## aboali

> Balance = 0.00

   قدر الله وما اشاء فعل اخى بوحه صدقنى مفيش حد بيتعلم الا ان زارو هذا المارجن اللعين والحمدلله على انك بصحه جيده وهذا ما اتمناه لك ان تكون فى اتم صحه واحسن حال  وربنا يعوض عليك

----------


## wwchase

اقول شلونك ... شكلك خسران ومستحى تقول سبب خسارتك 
ممكن اعرف انا وش قلت غلط عشان كل هالهجوم ؟؟
استغربت انكم سوف تشتروووونه ... فقط لا غير  لا علقت ولا قلت اى كلمة وحشة .!!!!
وعلى فكرة انا ممكن اسطر لك صفحة كاملة سباب .. بس محبش كدا

----------


## AYMAN_DOMAIN

> الحمد لله على كل حال ... مفيش غيرها علي لساني والله   يمكن أنا اتسرعت شوية المرة دي وغلطت غلطة صغيرة غرمتني كتير وأخدت كل اللي عملته في شهور   طار في 24 ساعة بس تعلمت درس جديد مش هنساه أبداً وكان لازم أخسر مرة خسارة زي دي علشان أتعلم   بس أنا كسبت حاجة أعظم من الفلوس ... كسبت ناس حلوة ناس طيبين ناس كلهم أصل   والله العظيم معرفتكم عندي بالدنيا وربنا يديم المعروف بيننا جميعا   الفلوس بتروح وتيجي واحنا اللي بنزودها واحنا اللي بننقصها لكن معرفة الرجال كنوز فعلا   ودي الحاجة الوحيدة اللي مش هسمح لنفسي اني اخسرها او انها تنقص مني   وعندي ايمان واصرار كبير علي التعويض بفضل الله وكرمه   وكلها كام يوم بس علي ما اروح البنك وكمان على ما قفايا يروح منه الورم   ونداء عاجل لطوكيو ولندن : بوحه الصباح يمرض ولا يموت وليلتكوا أسود من قرن الخروب   جهزوا الأسلحة يا رجالة والجنود تاخد وضع الاستعداد   الكابتشينو يا ابو صلاح وكاميرة حمادة الشقية وعصير فيتامينو ولحمة المعلم شباطة   وجمبري اسماعيلينو وأمواج عبوووود ... لندن مش لازم تعيش ليوم التلات ولا الاربع   أنا ربطت العصامة ويا قاتل يا مقتول .. وان خلص الفول أنا مش مسئول   مليون شكر يا رجالة على كلامكوا الرقيق وان شاء الله لنا عودة ومش هننقطع ابدا   وصبح صبح على كل حبايبنا ويارب اللي خسران يعوض واللي كسبان تزيده يارب   وتجمعنا دايما على حبك وحبنا لبعض وتبقي أخر الاحزان ليا ولكل خسران يارب

 ماشاء الله عليك اخى العزيز اكثر من الحمد لله يكون لك الخير الوفير  وربنا يوفقك

----------


## fxaqaba

> ايه رايك في داه

  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## fxaqaba

إللي جمعَتو النملة بسنة   شالو الجمل بخُف   :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## fxaqaba

دعم 38.2%

----------


## dr_mamy2006

مرحبا شباب بوحه قبضو عليه ولا اه شفتو بيدور على الندل فى شارع الهرم
حد شافو اظن هبوط ولا فى الاحلام من كان يتوقع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طبعا لانه مجنون

----------


## فوركسي طموح

صبح صبح على الجدعان . 
ان كانت هناك خسارة معركة فسوف يتم سحق العدو انشاء الله والانتصار بالحرب . 
المعلم بوحه يعيد الان ترتيب الخطط بعد الانسحاب التكتيكي ونحتري اشارة الصفر منه حتى لو تأخرت لاسبوع او لاثنين وحينها إما حياة تسر الناظرين والا ممات يغيض العدا وياويلك ياللي تعادينا ياويلك ويل  :Thumb:

----------


## fxaqaba



----------


## fxaqaba



----------


## fxaqaba



----------


## Walaa Aldin

يا بوحة ربنا يعوضك خير و يمكن اللي حصل دا تكفير عن حاجه فما تزعلش و استعوض ربنا و باذن الله تعوض اللي فات و ربنا يكرمنا جميعا  
و قولي بيني و بينك دي اول مرة يجيلك المارجن ؟؟؟ يعني اذا حابب ترد رد مش حابب قولي هنا و خلاص ة اذا مش حابب ممكن تقول لحد يكتبها هنا برضو ههههههههههه 
ما تزعلش نفسك و عد العدة من جديد و توكل على الله

----------


## bo7a

صباح الفل علي عيون الكل واجازة سعيدة واسبوع مربح باذن الله للجميع   الف الف شكر للجميع وان شاء الله ربنا يعوض عليا وعلي كل خسران   وباذن الله من بداية الاسبوع معاكم بحساب جديد وعوضنا على الله   مصر على التعويض باذن الله وبفضله وبمساعدة حبايب قلبي ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> يا بوحة ربنا يعوضك خير و يمكن اللي حصل دا تكفير عن حاجه فما تزعلش و استعوض ربنا و باذن الله تعوض اللي فات و ربنا يكرمنا جميعا  
> و قولي بيني و بينك دي اول مرة يجيلك المارجن ؟؟؟ يعني اذا حابب ترد رد مش حابب قولي هنا و خلاص ة اذا مش حابب ممكن تقول لحد يكتبها هنا برضو ههههههههههه 
> ما تزعلش نفسك و عد العدة من جديد و توكل على الله

 الحمد لله علي كل حال يا كبير وان شاء الله ربنا يعوض عليا وعلي كل خسران  
وفي الحقيقة دي أول مرة يصيبني المارجن كول وباذن الله اخر مرة  
رتبنا الأوراق ومستعدين للهجوم من جديد علي أمل التعويض بس بتأني برده  
وربنا يعين الجميع

----------


## Walaa Aldin

باذن الله خير بس اهم حاجه ما تستعجل للتعويض و ما تكترش في العقود خدها واحده واحده
يعني نطلع السلم سلمة سلمة و اذا حبيت بالكتير الواحد بيطلع سلمتين سلمتين مش اكتر يا حبي متفقين ؟

----------


## bo7a

> باذن الله خير بس اهم حاجه ما تستعجل للتعويض و ما تكترش في العقود خدها واحده واحده
> يعني نطلع السلم سلمة سلمة و اذا حبيت بالكتير الواحد بيطلع سلمتين سلمتين مش اكتر يا حبي متفقين ؟

 الحمد لله  
وباذن الله يكون مكتوبلنا خير وانا مش هستعجل أنا صبرت علي المكسب وصبرت على الخسارة  
يبقي أكيد هصبر علي التعويض بفضل الله وربنا يعين  
مليون شكر علي نصيحتك الغالية يا استاذ ولاء الدين وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> الحمد لله  
> وباذن الله يكون مكتوبلنا خير وانا مش هستعجل أنا صبرت علي المكسب وصبرت على الخسارة  
> يبقي أكيد هصبر علي التعويض بفضل الله وربنا يعين  
> مليون شكر علي نصيحتك الغالية يا استاذ ولاء الدين وصبح صبح يا قمر

 النور كله موجود حبيبنا بوحة معاك يا غالي وان شا الله مستمرين

----------


## أسد

السلام عليكم ياطيبين .. وربنا يعوض علينا وعليكم .. دخلنا بعقود ضخمة ، مع هالمجنون .. وجن أكثر على حظنا وهدانا المارجن كول .. الحمد لله على كل حال .. أحمد الله أني بصحتي وبقوتي ... لم ينتهي كل شي بعد .. أخويا بوحة وباقي أحبتي .. نحتاج الصبر والهدوء والتركيز وأنشالله نعوض كل خسارتنا .. وأنا مني وعليّ .. أنا بحالي والمجنون بحاله .. وأنصح كل المبتدئين بعدم الدخول بزوج المجنون .. ولا أظن أني بحاجة لأشرح له لماذا ... ولكم القرار والأختيار .. عوضنا الله وعوضكم أحبابي .. تقبّلوا تحياتي .. أسبوع مليئ بالأرباح ماأتمناه لكم ..

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم ياطيبين ..  وربنا يعوض علينا وعليكم .. دخلنا بعقود ضخمة ، مع هالمجنون .. وجن أكثر على حظنا وهدانا المارجن كول .. الحمد لله على كل حال .. أحمد الله أني بصحتي وبقوتي ... لم ينتهي كل شي بعد .. أخويا بوحة وباقي أحبتي .. نحتاج الصبر والهدوء والتركيز وأنشالله نعوض كل خسارتنا .. وأنا مني وعليّ .. أنا بحالي والمجنون بحاله .. وأنصح كل المبتدئين بعدم الدخول بزوج المجنون .. ولا أظن أني بحاجة لأشرح له لماذا ... ولكم القرار والأختيار .. عوضنا الله وعوضكم أحبابي .. تقبّلوا تحياتي ..  أسبوع مليئ بالأرباح ماأتمناه لكم ..

 حبيب قلبي علاء باشا  
ان شاء الله ربنا يعوض عليا وعليك وعلي كل خسران يا باشا  
والله ما تشيل هم ... حلفتك بالله  
وباذن الله تعوض يا غالي واحمد ربنا ان الخسارة خسارة فلوس  
وبالنسبة للمجنون يا قمر والله كل الازواج مجانين والمفروض الواحد ياخد باله من اي زوج  
والابتعاد عنه مش حل ... المجنون عطاني كتير بفضل الله واخد مني أكتر وبرده الحمد لله  
وأنا كانت وجهتي 242.80  وتحقق الهدف فعلا بس أنا غيرت نظرتي سريعا  
وربنا ما أعرف انا غيرتها ليه بس شمعة اربع ساعات قلبت الموازين في راسي  
ويمكن دا اختبار من ربنا ليا ولك ودرس جديد نتعلمه في بحر الفوركس  
استهدي بالله وان شاء الله مع بداية الاسبوع ندخل تاني وربك يعين

----------


## aswelam

حبيب الكل طيب القلب بوحه أنا زى ما قلت مجرد متابع لكم الأن لحين ترتيب الأوراق بعد زيارة اللى ميتسماش ..المهم ان شاء الله انا معاك قريبا جدا و نبتدى من جديد و ناخد بتارنا من المجنون و من ولاد أبو اسماعيل كمان و الحمد لله على كل شيء يا راجل يا سكرة..

----------


## أسد

> حبيب قلبي علاء باشا  
> ان شاء الله ربنا يعوض عليا وعليك وعلي كل خسران يا باشا  
> والله ما تشيل هم ... حلفتك بالله  
> وباذن الله تعوض يا غالي واحمد ربنا ان الخسارة خسارة فلوس  
> وبالنسبة للمجنون يا قمر والله كل الازواج مجانين والمفروض الواحد ياخد باله من اي زوج  
> والابتعاد عنه مش حل ... المجنون عطاني كتير بفضل الله واخد مني أكتر وبرده الحمد لله  
> وأنا كانت وجهتي 242.80 وتحقق الهدف فعلا بس أنا غيرت نظرتي سريعا  
> وربنا ما أعرف انا غيرتها ليه بس شمعة اربع ساعات قلبت الموازين في راسي  
> ويمكن دا اختبار من ربنا ليا ولك ودرس جديد نتعلمه في بحر الفوركس  
> استهدي بالله وان شاء الله مع بداية الاسبوع ندخل تاني وربك يعين

 أخويا وحبيبي بوحه الغالي ..  والله ياغالي من وقت ماكسر المجنون 246.20  .. نظرت  :Drive1: لل 239.35 .. ههههههه  لكن حسب التحليلات والدراسات والمتابعة  :Idea: .. أغلقت عقود الشورت  :Doh: .. هههههه وفتحت لونق  :Doh: .. وأعززها وقت يهبط أكثر .. :Nono:   لحد ماوصل لأرقام خلا حسابي يزقزق زي الكنار :Yikes3:  .. هههههه من الجوع :012:  .. أصله  يريد فلوس ..ههههه.. الحمد لله على كل شي ..  أسبوع جديد وبداية ناجحة انشالله .. موفق يارب حبيبي بوحة القمر .. :Inlove:  والحمد لله .. والسلام ..

----------


## bo7a

> حبيب الكل طيب القلب بوحه أنا زى ما قلت مجرد متابع لكم الأن لحين ترتيب الأوراق بعد زيارة اللى ميتسماش ..المهم ان شاء الله انا معاك قريبا جدا و نبتدى من جديد و ناخد بتارنا من المجنون و من ولاد أبو اسماعيل كمان و الحمد لله على كل شيء يا راجل يا سكرة..

 صبح صبح يا قمر  
ان شاء الله بداية موفقة مع الاسبوع القادم وربنا يجعلها اخر الخساير  
وبالتوفيق يا غالي

----------


## bo7a

> أخويا وحبيبي بوحه الغالي ..   والله ياغالي من وقت ماكسر المجنون 246.20 .. نظرت لل 239.35 .. ههههههه لكن حسب التحليلات والدراسات والمتابعة .. أغلقت عقود الشورت .. هههههه وفتحت لونق .. وأعززها وقت يهبط أكثر ..  لحد ماوصل لأرقام خلا حسابي يزقزق زي الكنار .. هههههه من الجوع .. أصله يريد فلوس ..ههههه.. الحمد لله على كل شي ..  أسبوع جديد وبداية ناجحة انشالله .. موفق يارب حبيبي بوحة القمر .. والحمد لله ..  والسلام ..

 حبيب قلبي علاء باشا ... الحمد لله على كل حال وان شاء الله نكون موفقين في التعويض عن الخسارة دي  
والقادم افضل باذن الله  
وصبح صبح يا قمر منها لله الشمعة بتاع اربع ساعات هفضل ادعي عليها طول عمري   :Doh:

----------


## fxaqaba

[quote=سند1;381113]ايه رايك في داه
 /
quot ]

----------


## anood1

I am on vacation now, I have been out of the forex market for the 
last 2 weeks
I just want to tell U all guys to wait for the intrest rate to be announced on the JPY since it would be 1% this time then the dragon would go even more down as an intial reaction, but the carry trade people will still have to buy it any way since the intrest rate would still be the lowest of all , the next is CHF with intrest rate of 1.5% , after they start buying which should be by the end of next week which starts July 30 then it would go up again for the next three months that is the time when they have to pay back their loans like what happened in the last two weeks
this is only my fundemental analysis, take it as guide only
good luck

----------


## aboali

متابعين معاك هذه الطريقه
مع ان ابو الاندال مش عاوز طريقه ولا استراتيجيه
دا عاوز ضرب الجزمه علشان يمشى عدل

----------


## bo7a

> I am on vacation now, I have been out of the forex market for the  
> last 2 weeks
> I just want to tell U all guys to wait for the intrest rate to be announced on the JPY since it would be 1% this time then the dragon would go even more down as an intial reaction, but the carry trade people will still have to buy it any way since the intrest rate would still be the lowest of all , the next is CHF with intrest rate of 1.5% , after they start buying which should be by the end of next week which starts July 30 then it would go up again for the next three months that is the time when they have to pay back their loans like what happened in the last two weeks
> this is only my fundemental analysis, take it as guide only 
> good luck

 ايه يا ست حلويات الكلام الجامد أوي دا ... وبتتكلمي زي الخواجات كمان يا ست حلويات   :Ohmy:   تسلمي يا ست الكل علي التنبيه وملاحظتك الجميلة والف الف شكر ولو اني زعلان انك مش موجودة معانا   بس اتمنالك أجازة سعيدة ولما ترجعي تجوزيني البت كوتا علشان ما اقلبهاش ضلمة على الحارة كلها   صبحي صبحي يا حلويات هانم واسبوع سعيد عليكي يارب

----------


## anood1

my advice: no buying for the JPY crosses until the intrest rate for JPY comes out, which should be during August 2007

----------


## aboali

اخر كلام 
الطريقه مش تمام 
بعد عمل باك تست لها من اول شهر لاقيته............ :Yikes3:

----------


## bo7a

> اخر كلام 
> الطريقه مش تمام 
> بعد عمل باك تست لها من اول شهر لاقيته............

 طريقة إيه   :012:  ... حد جاب سيرة طرق هنا   :012:

----------


## aboali

> طريقة إيه  ... حد جاب سيرة طرق هنا

    عملتوها فيا ماشى شكرا يا ابو سمره طبعا مفيش حد فاهم حاجه

----------


## bo7a

> عملتوها فيا ماشى شكرا يا سمره طبعا مفيش حد فاهم حاجه

  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:   أبو سمره حبيب قلبي ..... صاحبنا غرقاااااان .... اشرب سفن أب يا ابو علي    :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:

----------


## أسامة أمين

يبدو ما زال اتجاهه نزول والله اعلم 
وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## aboali

نرحب بالعضو الجديد
مارجن كول

----------


## أبومحمود

أخويا بوحة موجود   الحمد لله رب العالمين   صدقني في الأجازة ولا أحب أشوف الشاشة   ومادخلت الا أطمن عليك   الحمد لله قدر الله ماشاء فعل  واسأل الله العلي القدير أن يكرمك ويعوض عليك  وأن تكون ممن ربح الدنيا والآخرة  وربنا يجمعنا وأياك على طاعته ورضاه .. ونكتة الأسبوع دا برضة شايلها وتحت أمرك  بس انت شاور وأنا اكتبها الآن  .. يارب دائماً نشوفك مبتسم وسعيد وبوحة كمان ....

----------


## m.salah

اخي بوحه 
ان ما حدث الاسبوع الماضي اصابنا كلنا بالحزن حتى الرابح منا - والسؤال هنا لماذا لا نطور اسلوب عملنا فالموضوع اصبح يجذب خيرة محللي المنتدى ويوميا هناك فرص ذهبيه على ازواج اخرى 
والاقتراح هو - في حال وجود فرصه ذهبيه (مثل ارتداد السعر من ترند قوي ) او(كسر قناه سعريه قويه) فلماذا لايتم استغلالها خاصة في الاوقات التي يكون المجنون فيها غير معلوم الاتجاه
وعلى سبيل المثال امس الجمعه كان هناك فرصه ذهبيه على زوج يورو - استرالي - على شارت الاربع ساعات ارتطم السعر بقاع القناه السعريه القوي والواضح جدا جدا وارتفع 550 نقطه منهم 260نقطه في شمعة ساعه واحده ولكن للاسف الفرصه راحت لاننا جمبعا ضيعنا اليوم في مراقبة الندل وهو بيطلع 100 وينزل 200 نقطه  
اذا كان الاقتراح مقبول من المعلم بوحه ومن باقي الاعضاء فاننا نستطيع البدأ في ترتيب الامور بحيث يتم العمل وفق اسلوب راقي ومنظم لتحقيق الفائده القصوى للجميع - اظن ان روح المجموعه والحماس الذي نمى خلال حروب وفتوحات القائد بوحه من الممكن استغلالها لتحقيق مكاسب جيده للجميع - يلا في انتظار الردود

----------


## medhat 2007

انا من اول المؤيدين ليك يا ابو صلاح لانه مش ممكن نضيع فرص كتيرة على ازواج تانية و احنا بنتابع ابو الاندال و ياريت نرتبها صح و بشكل منظم و يكون العمل و الفرص على التحليل الفنى البحت و كل واحد يدخل بالاستيراتيجية اللى فاهمها 
المهم هو تحديد شكل  الترند للزوج من خلال الدعم و المقاومة و الفيبو و خلافه و بدون مؤشرات

----------


## bo7a

> أخويا بوحة موجود الحمد لله رب العالمين صدقني في الأجازة ولا أحب أشوف الشاشة ومادخلت الا أطمن عليك الحمد لله قدر الله ماشاء فعل واسأل الله العلي القدير أن يكرمك ويعوض عليك وأن تكون ممن ربح الدنيا والآخرة وربنا يجمعنا وأياك على طاعته ورضاه .. ونكتة الأسبوع دا برضة شايلها وتحت أمرك بس انت شاور وأنا اكتبها الآن .. يارب دائماً نشوفك مبتسم وسعيد وبوحة كمان ....

 حبيب قلبي يا قمر والله العظيم لو انا مش موجود معاكم كنت زعلت كتير   بس حد يزعل ومعاه ناس زي العسل كدا ...  ربنا يديم الموده والمعروف بيننا جميعا   وما يكتب علينا خسارة تاني وخد راحتك يا معلمة أنا مصمم سمع نكتة الاسبوع أم  5  جنية   :012:   بس هتاخدها من ابو صلاح علي ما تفرج   :012:   صبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> اخي بوحه 
> ان ما حدث الاسبوع الماضي اصابنا كلنا بالحزن حتى الرابح منا - والسؤال هنا لماذا لا نطور اسلوب عملنا فالموضوع اصبح يجذب خيرة محللي المنتدى ويوميا هناك فرص ذهبيه على ازواج اخرى 
> والاقتراح هو - في حال وجود فرصه ذهبيه (مثل ارتداد السعر من ترند قوي ) او(كسر قناه سعريه قويه) فلماذا لايتم استغلالها خاصة في الاوقات التي يكون المجنون فيها غير معلوم الاتجاه
> وعلى سبيل المثال امس الجمعه كان هناك فرصه ذهبيه على زوج يورو - استرالي - على شارت الاربع ساعات ارتطم السعر بقاع القناه السعريه القوي والواضح جدا جدا وارتفع 550 نقطه منهم 260نقطه في شمعة ساعه واحده ولكن للاسف الفرصه راحت لاننا جمبعا ضيعنا اليوم في مراقبة الندل وهو بيطلع 100 وينزل 200 نقطه  
> اذا كان الاقتراح مقبول من المعلم بوحه ومن باقي الاعضاء فاننا نستطيع البدأ في ترتيب الامور بحيث يتم العمل وفق اسلوب راقي ومنظم لتحقيق الفائده القصوى للجميع - اظن ان روح المجموعه والحماس الذي نمى خلال حروب وفتوحات القائد بوحه من الممكن استغلالها لتحقيق مكاسب جيده للجميع - يلا في انتظار الردود

 صباحك سكر يا كبير المعلمين يا اغلي الغاليين   لا يا معلمة ولا تزعل نفسك خالص .. قضاء وقدر وربنا يعوضني باذن الله   وانا من بداية الاسبوع معاكوا بحساب جديد وربنا يكرمنا جميعا   وبعدين ايه يا معلم الكلام اللي انت بتقوله دا  ؟؟ انت بتاخد رأيي في ايه يا معلم  ؟؟  دا الموضوع بتاعك والبيت بيتك وهو انا يعني مش هاوافق علي حاجة تفيد الناس الطيبة وتفيدني  ؟  صحيح انا مش شغال غير على ابو الاندال ...  بس أرحب جدا اني اشوف تحليلات لباقي الأزواج   وخصوصا ان الناس اللي معانا كلهم ما شاء الله عليهم وبنشوف أراء ممتازة وتحليلات صائبة   فما تستناش ومحدش ياخد رأيي في حاجة مفيدة للكل ... دا مش موضوعي لوحدي دا بتاع كل حبايبي   وانا اللي ضيف هنا ...  توكلوا على الله وأنا كمان هساعد باذن الله في أي فرصة هحاول أنزلها بالشارت   وأخد رأيكم برده فيها وصبح صبح يا معلم ومنتظرين الشغل التمام

----------


## bo7a

> انا من اول المؤيدين ليك يا ابو صلاح لانه مش ممكن نضيع فرص كتيرة على ازواج تانية و احنا بنتابع ابو الاندال و ياريت نرتبها صح و بشكل منظم و يكون العمل و الفرص على التحليل الفنى البحت و كل واحد يدخل بالاستيراتيجية اللى فاهمها 
> المهم هو تحديد شكل الترند للزوج من خلال الدعم و المقاومة و الفيبو و خلافه و بدون مؤشرات

 تسلم ايدك يا حبيب قلبي هو دا الكلام   ممكن نمشيها بنظام شوية ونتفق على حاجة معينة كلنا والفرص تبقي واضحة أمام الجميع   وهنستخدم كل أنواع التحليل ومعانا هنا ما شاء الله عباقرة ربنا يبارك في الجميع   واذا اتفقنا فنتوكل على الله والموضوع تحليلي فقط وليس توصيات علشان حبايبنا اللي بيتابعونا   واللي حابب يتابع بالديمو يبقي ممتاز ...  واللي وجهة نظر الناس هنا تؤيد وجهة نظره ما يترددش   وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## أبومحمود

عيني بوحة باشا ياقلب المنتدى  وقلبنا كلنا   وأدي مجموعة نكات دفعة واحدة   ومن غير مانكلف أبوصلاح يدفع حاجه :
واحد مسطول بيسألوه : انت ساكن فين؟ قالهم: عارفين بيتهوفن قالو آه عارفينه قالهم البيت االلي جمبه 
مرة واحد مسطول قابل واحد قاله الساعة كام قاله خمسة وخمسة فرد عليه المسطول وقاله ما تعرفشى تقول عشرة وخلاص
مره واحد غنى جاب عربيه فور باى فور جديده وركنها تحت البيت وكل يوم بليل يعدى من تحت البيت واحد مسطول يلاقى مكتوب ع العربيه 4x4 يروح كاتب = 16 ينزل الراجل صاحب العربيه الصبح يضايق ويوديها الميكانيكى يروح يصلح الصاج وكذا مره تتكرر الحكايه دى فالميكانيكى اقترح على صاحب العربيه فكره انه يكتب هو = 16 بدل ما الراجل السكران يكحت الصاج فرح الراجل وعمل كده قام الراجل السكران رجع بليل لقى مكتوب ع العربيه 4×4 = 16 راح جاب حجره وعمل علامة صح
محشش قالو له ايه رأيك في الزواج المبكر قال يعني الساعه كم
مرة اتنين أغبية طالعين رحلة فالسواق نزل استراحة ورجع لقى الفتيس مش موجود قالهم الفتيس راح فين...قالوله لقينك يا عم طول الطريق عمال تشد فيه مش عارف تخلعه قولنا نشلهولك

----------


## bo7a

> عيني بوحة باشا ياقلب المنتدى وقلبنا كلنا وأدي مجموعة نكات دفعة واحدة ومن غير مانكلف أبوصلاح يدفع حاجه :
> واحد مسطول بيسألوه : انت ساكن فين؟ قالهم: عارفين بيتهوفن قالو آه عارفينه قالهم البيت االلي جمبه 
> مرة واحد مسطول قابل واحد قاله الساعة كام قاله خمسة وخمسة فرد عليه المسطول وقاله ما تعرفشى تقول عشرة وخلاص
> مره واحد غنى جاب عربيه فور باى فور جديده وركنها تحت البيت وكل يوم بليل يعدى من تحت البيت واحد مسطول يلاقى مكتوب ع العربيه 4x4 يروح كاتب = 16 ينزل الراجل صاحب العربيه الصبح يضايق ويوديها الميكانيكى يروح يصلح الصاج وكذا مره تتكرر الحكايه دى فالميكانيكى اقترح على صاحب العربيه فكره انه يكتب هو = 16 بدل ما الراجل السكران يكحت الصاج فرح الراجل وعمل كده قام الراجل السكران رجع بليل لقى مكتوب ع العربيه 4×4 = 16 راح جاب حجره وعمل علامة صح 
> مرة اتنين أغبية طالعين رحلة فالسواق نزل استراحة ورجع لقى الفتيس مش موجود قالهم الفتيس راح فين...قالوله لقينك يا عم طول الطريق عمال تشد فيه مش عارف تخلعه قولنا نشلهولك

 يا عم عاوزين حاجات جديدة   :012:  
بس دي جامدة جدا والله  . هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
محشش قالو له ايه رأيك في الزواج المبكر قال يعني الساعه كم 
وبعدين انت مش عاوز تغرم ابو صلاح ليه .. اشمعنا انا ؟  :012:

----------


## أبومحمود

> اخي بوحه 
> ان ما حدث الاسبوع الماضي اصابنا كلنا بالحزن حتى الرابح منا - والسؤال هنا لماذا لا نطور اسلوب عملنا فالموضوع اصبح يجذب خيرة محللي المنتدى ويوميا هناك فرص ذهبيه على ازواج اخرى 
> والاقتراح هو - في حال وجود فرصه ذهبيه (مثل ارتداد السعر من ترند قوي ) او(كسر قناه سعريه قويه) فلماذا لايتم استغلالها خاصة في الاوقات التي يكون المجنون فيها غير معلوم الاتجاه
> وعلى سبيل المثال امس الجمعه كان هناك فرصه ذهبيه على زوج يورو - استرالي - على شارت الاربع ساعات ارتطم السعر بقاع القناه السعريه القوي والواضح جدا جدا وارتفع 550 نقطه منهم 260نقطه في شمعة ساعه واحده ولكن للاسف الفرصه راحت لاننا جمبعا ضيعنا اليوم في مراقبة الندل وهو بيطلع 100 وينزل 200 نقطه  
> اذا كان الاقتراح مقبول من المعلم بوحه ومن باقي الاعضاء فاننا نستطيع البدأ في ترتيب الامور بحيث يتم العمل وفق اسلوب راقي ومنظم لتحقيق الفائده القصوى للجميع - اظن ان روح المجموعه والحماس الذي نمى خلال حروب وفتوحات القائد بوحه من الممكن استغلالها لتحقيق مكاسب جيده للجميع - يلا في انتظار الردود

 معاك يابوصلاح     بعد موافقة المعلم     صحيح أنشغلنا بالمجنون وفاتت مننا  فرص كتيره ..

----------


## أسامة أمين

> نرحب بالعضو الجديد
> مارجن كول

 يوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه   مارجن كول  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  
إلحق يا بوحة  انظم الينا المارجن كول جيب الرشاوي واتفق معاه علشان ما يلحقنا

----------


## bo7a

> يوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه   مارجن كول  
> إلحق يا بوحة انظم الينا المارجن كول جيب الرشاوي واتفق معاه علشان ما يلحقنا

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
صباح الفل يا غالي واسبوع سعيد عليك ان شاء الله  
لا ما تقلقش دا ابو علي يقصدني أنا   :Drive1:

----------


## أسامة أمين

:Inlove:  

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> صباح الفل يا غالي واسبوع سعيد عليك ان شاء الله  
> لا ما تقلقش دا ابو علي يقصدني أنا

 ههههههههههههههههه 
الله يخليك  حبيبي بوحة 
كمان أخي العزيز أبو علي 
ايش رأيك من اليوم فصاعدا نتبع استراتيجية أبو علي 
يعني ندخل عكسه في كل الصفقات يعني هو يعطينا رأيه ,اكيد من يدير السوق بيراقبوه عن كثب من قريب يشوفوه دخل بيع يغيرو المسار  للشراء وهكدا 
فنفيد ونستفيد  وهو كمان يستفيد حيث يدخل بحساب جديد 
ويعمل صفقاته على الديمو                   :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:  
انشاء الله ما تزعل وبالتوفيق والله انا امزح فقط والسلام عليكم  :Wub:  :Wub:  :Wub:

----------


## m.salah

> انا من اول المؤيدين ليك يا ابو صلاح لانه مش ممكن نضيع فرص كتيرة على ازواج تانية و احنا بنتابع ابو الاندال و ياريت نرتبها صح و بشكل منظم و يكون العمل و الفرص على التحليل الفنى البحت و كل واحد يدخل بالاستيراتيجية اللى فاهمها 
> المهم هو تحديد شكل الترند للزوج من خلال الدعم و المقاومة و الفيبو و خلافه و بدون مؤشرات

 ياسلام عليك يامدحت باشا عجبني جدا كلمة بدون مؤشرات لاني مقتنع تماما بأن المؤشرات اول طريق الفشل وان شاء الله على بكره نكون اتفقنا على الاسس والنظام العام
تحياتي

----------


## ugsad

بسم الله ما شاء الله  
سلم الله علمكم و زادكم من خيره
صراحة آخر معلمة في الفوركس 
إية رأيكوا تعملوا موضوع لتحليل العملات بالخبرات الرائعة إلأنا شايفها أقصد إلكل الناس شايفها هنا و تسموه  
سوق الفوركس المعلمين الكبار أوي و الجامدين أوي أوي بوحة و شركاه  
بس يكون شرط السوق عشر تحليلات من عشر معلمين يوميا لعشرة أزواج بمتابعها 
و كل شارت لمعلم لازم يعلق إثنين كمان من المعلمين عليه ( شهود عدول) و يكونو متخصصين في نفس الزوج 
و ليكوا عليا أخلي المشاريب كلها على حساب المعلم بوحة ( علشان هو كريم لحسن تفتكروا إنها فتونة مني و لعياذ بالله ) و معتقدش إنه بيرد لحد طلب  
بس ما تنسوش إسم الموضع  
سوق الفوكس للمعلمين الكبار قوي و الجامدين أوي أوي بوحة و شركاه  
و كمان ما تنسوش تحليل الشهود العدول  
و جازاكم الله جميعا كل الخير  
و أصبغ عليكم من عظيم فضله و نعمه 
و رزقم الخير الوفير  
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## m.salah

> معاك يابوصلاح بعد موافقة المعلم صحيح أنشغلنا بالمجنون وفاتت مننا فرص كتيره ..

 تمام اخي شارت
ان شاء الله على بكره نكون اتفقنا على نظام واضح للعمل

----------


## أسامة أمين

> ياسلام عليك يامدحت باشا عجبني جدا كلمة بدون مؤشرات لاني مقتنع تماما بأن المؤشرات اول طريق الفشل وان شاء الله على بكره نكون اتفقنا على الاسس والنظام العام
> تحياتي

 بسم الله أنا ضدك في هده الف في المية 
لأني ببساطة أغلب تعاملي اعتمادا على المؤشرات والحمد لله 
وانا اجني ارباح جيدة والحمد 
فايش رايك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## bo7a

> ههههههههههههههههه 
> الله يخليك حبيبي بوحة 
> كمان أخي العزيز أبو علي 
> ايش رأيك من اليوم فصاعدا نتبع استراتيجية أبو علي 
> يعني ندخل عكسه في كل الصفقات يعني هو يعطينا رأيه ,اكيد من يدير السوق بيراقبوه عن كثب من قريب يشوفوه دخل بيع يغيرو المسار للشراء وهكدا 
> فنفيد ونستفيد وهو كمان يستفيد حيث يدخل بحساب جديد 
> ويعمل صفقاته على الديمو  
> انشاء الله ما تزعل وبالتوفيق والله انا امزح فقط والسلام عليكم

 ههههههههههههههههههههههه  حبيبي والله يا سيد المعلمين  
انا لسه كنت بقوله الكلام دا من شوية ... يعني الصراحة بعد المواقف دي لازم نستغل الاستراتيجية تماما  
والباك تست ناجح 100 %  وعلي ضمانتي   :Drive1:

----------


## m.salah

> حبيب قلبي يا قمر والله العظيم لو انا مش موجود معاكم كنت زعلت كتير   بس حد يزعل ومعاه ناس زي العسل كدا ... ربنا يديم الموده والمعروف بيننا جميعا   وما يكتب علينا خسارة تاني وخد راحتك يا معلمة أنا مصمم سمع نكتة الاسبوع أم 5 جنية   بس هتاخدها من ابو صلاح علي ما تفرج    صبح صبح يا قمر

 الخمسه جنيه جاهزه يامعلم بشرط يكون مع النكته عشاء كباب من عند رفاعي

----------


## bo7a

> بسم الله أنا ضدك في هده الف في المية 
> لأني ببساطة أغلب تعاملي اعتمادا على المؤشرات والحمد لله 
> وانا اجني ارباح جيدة والحمد 
> فايش رايك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 خلاص يا زعيم لازم دورك معانا يكون كبير جدا وتعطينا رؤيتك في المؤشرات  
وربنا يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله وفي الحقيقة انا قلما اشتغل بمؤشر بس حابب اشوف شغلك ودعمك  
لنا يا قمر طالما انها ناجحة معاك وصبح صبح يا زعيم وربنا يوفقك ويوفق الكل بفضله

----------


## bo7a

> بسم الله ما شاء الله  
> سلم الله علمكم و زادكم من خيره
> صراحة آخر معلمة في الفوركس 
> إية رأيكوا تعملوا موضوع لتحليل العملات بالخبرات الرائعة إلأنا شايفها أقصد إلكل الناس شايفها هنا و تسموه  
> سوق الفوركس المعلمين الكبار أوي و الجامدين أوي أوي بوحة و شركاه  
> بس يكون شرط السوق عشر تحليلات من عشر معلمين يوميا لعشرة أزواج بمتابعها 
> و كل شارت لمعلم لازم يعلق إثنين كمان من المعلمين عليه ( شهود عدول) و يكونو متخصصين في نفس الزوج 
> و ليكوا عليا أخلي المشاريب كلها على حساب المعلم بوحة ( علشان هو كريم لحسن تفتكروا إنها فتونة مني و لعياذ بالله ) و معتقدش إنه بيرد لحد طلب  
> بس ما تنسوش إسم الموضع  
> ...

 يا صباح القشطة يا معلم   والله والله نورتنا بوجودك وبكلامك ووجهة نظرك اللي زي السكر   وبالنسبة للتحليلات ان شاء الله كله يشارك فيها وما شاء الله علي الجميع الكل زي الفل   والتحليلات رائعة واذا اتفقنا جميعا غمفيش تردد ونحاول نغتنم اي فرصة   وانت بقي اللي معلم كبير أوي أوي وعاوزين نشوف مشاركاتك دايما معانا   وبالمناسبة توقيعك رائع الله يبارك فيك يا قمر وصبح صبح

----------


## أسامة أمين

> خلاص يا زعيم لازم دورك معانا يكون كبير جدا وتعطينا رؤيتك في المؤشرات  
> وربنا يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله وفي الحقيقة انا قلما اشتغل بمؤشر بس حابب اشوف شغلك ودعمك  
> لنا يا قمر طالما انها ناجحة معاك وصبح صبح يا زعيم وربنا يوفقك ويوفق الكل بفضله

 طيب يا باشا أنا والله يوم أستطيع دلك فسأكون في طلبك يا قائدنا 
لكن الايام هده كان لدي بعض الانشغالات 
وآخر نكته جالي بعض الاخوان بدهم أكون لهم مشرف على منتدياتهم 
يعني تكمل 
لكني بادن الله سأكون تلميدكم وأبدي رأيي قدر المستطاع 
والسلام عليكم

----------


## m.salah

> بسم الله أنا ضدك في هده الف في المية 
> لأني ببساطة أغلب تعاملي اعتمادا على المؤشرات والحمد لله 
> وانا اجني ارباح جيدة والحمد 
> فايش رايك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 حبيب قلبي هذا رأي فلا تغضب مني كده وترزعني ميت علامة استفهام - وقد اكون مخطأ ولكن لدي خبره سيئه مع المؤشرات وفي نفس الوقت فأنا على وفاق تام مع الترند والفابيو ومعظم عملياتي حققت ارباح جيده والحمد الله - وشطارتك ياباشا انك تصلح مفهومي عن المؤشرات عمليا فقد اكون مخطأ 
تقبل تحياتي وودي

----------


## أسامة أمين

> تمام اخي شارت
> ان شاء الله على بكره نكون اتفقنا على نظام واضح للعمل

 أنا أدعم كلامك حيث والله صراحة من كثرة المشاركات في هدا الموضوع الدي حطم الرقم القياسي 
في المشاركات 
أصبحت مثلا أكتب شيء أو أبغي الدهاب الى مشاركة أحد الاخوة في هدا الموضوع بعد 10 دقائق 
ارجي القي نظرة ثانية ابحث وابحث اجد مليون مشاركة بعده يعني هو معقول ابحث في مليون مشاركة جديدة 
لدلك أرجو من قائدنا بوحة أن يعطي الأوامر لكل الجنود بأن يلزموا أماكنهم ولا يكثروا من الحركة كثيرا حتى لا يتشتت الجيش ويصيبنا ما اصاب اخواننا من خساير الله يعوض  
لبيك يا قائدنا   :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## أسامة أمين

> حبيب قلبي هذا رأي فلا تغضب مني كده وترزعني ميت علامة استفهام - وقد اكون مخطأ ولكن لدي خبره سيئه مع المؤشرات وفي نفس الوقت فأنا على وفاق تام مع الترند والفابيو ومعظم عملياتي حققت ارباح جيده والحمد الله - وشطارتك ياباشا انك تصلح مفهومي عن المؤشرات عمليا فقد اكون مخطأ 
> تقبل تحياتي وودي

 أخي الكريم أنا لست خبيرا في المؤشرات - لأن الخبير في دلك هو الاخ عمر شريف - بل أنا تليميد صغير  وسيكون لي مشاركات قادمة بادن الله تعالى  ابدي فيها رأيي مدعما دلك بالمؤشرات  وبالتحليل الكلاسيكي - لكن ليس دائما لأني غالبا يكون عندي انشغالات لكن حين تسمح الفرصة لن اتأخر في دلك ابدا ابدا انشاء الله تعالى -
وأرجو منك كدلك اخي ابو  علي ابداء ارائك عن الفابيو و .... وماذا لو تم الاختراق المستوى هل تكون مستعمل الاستوب لوز 
ملحوظة : أنا لا أزعل و لاأغضب 
ملحوظة هامة جدا جدا : مع المؤشرات يجب أن لا تكون عصبي وتكون هاديء جدا جدا لأنها دائما في البداية تكون تمشي عكس  الصفقة ثم تصحح الى اتجاه الصفقة  
وهدا لا يعني أن المؤشرات لا تخطي بل فيها أخطأ كدلك  
والاهم من كل دلك يجب الاعتماد على ابسط المؤشرات للنجاح فأحيانا أجد موضوع مدكور فيه 100 مؤشر 50 مؤشر  ..........  أتعجب ايش 
لأنه كلما الشخص عقدها على نفس اتعقدت اكثر  
وصبح صبح  
                     لا للاستعجال في فتح الصفقات

----------


## m.salah

> صباحك سكر يا كبير المعلمين يا اغلي الغاليين   لا يا معلمة ولا تزعل نفسك خالص .. قضاء وقدر وربنا يعوضني باذن الله   وانا من بداية الاسبوع معاكوا بحساب جديد وربنا يكرمنا جميعا   وبعدين ايه يا معلم الكلام اللي انت بتقوله دا ؟؟ انت بتاخد رأيي في ايه يا معلم ؟؟  دا الموضوع بتاعك والبيت بيتك وهو انا يعني مش هاوافق علي حاجة تفيد الناس الطيبة وتفيدني ؟  صحيح انا مش شغال غير على ابو الاندال ... بس أرحب جدا اني اشوف تحليلات لباقي الأزواج   وخصوصا ان الناس اللي معانا كلهم ما شاء الله عليهم وبنشوف أراء ممتازة وتحليلات صائبة   فما تستناش ومحدش ياخد رأيي في حاجة مفيدة للكل ... دا مش موضوعي لوحدي دا بتاع كل حبايبي   وانا اللي ضيف هنا ... توكلوا على الله وأنا كمان هساعد باذن الله في أي فرصة هحاول أنزلها بالشارت   وأخد رأيكم برده فيها وصبح صبح يا معلم ومنتظرين الشغل التمام

 صحيح انا مش شغال غير على ابو الاندال ... بس أرحب جدا اني اشوف تحليلات لباقي الأزواج  ماهو الكلام ده اللي انا عايز اغيره- انا مش عايزك تضايفنا عندك انا عايزك تخش معانا ليه لان الاهم من المكسب والخساره انت نجحت في توفير جو جميل للعمل الجماعي واذا لم تتحمس للموضوع فأن الامر لن يحقق الهدف المرجوا منه -وهو العمل الجماعي المغلف بالحب والحماس وحتى تتحمس لابد ان تقوم انت ايضا بأستغلال هذه الفرص والتعامل مع ابو الاندال فقط اذا كان هناك فرصه ذهبيه  وانا اقتراحي محدد بالفرص الذهبيه وليست اي فرصه يعني هايكون هناك شروط للفرص نتفق عليها جميعا  :Icon26:  وقد يحتاج الامر الى فتح موضوع خاص تختارله انت اسم روش

----------


## m.salah

> أخي الكريم أنا لست خبيرا في المؤشرات - لأن الخبير في دلك هو الاخ عمر شريف - بل أنا تليميد صغير وسيكون لي مشاركات قادمة بادن الله تعالى ابدي فيها رأيي مدعما دلك بالمؤشرات وبالتحليل الكلاسيكي - لكن ليس دائما لأني غالبا يكون عندي انشغالات لكن حين تسمح الفرصة لن اتأخر في دلك ابدا ابدا انشاء الله تعالى -
> وأرجو منك كدلك اخي ابو علي ابداء ارائك عن الفابيو و .... وماذا لو تم الاختراق المستوى هل تكون مستعمل الاستوب لوز 
> ملحوظة : أنا لا أزعل و لاأغضب 
> ملحوظة هامة جدا جدا : مع المؤشرات يجب أن لا تكون عصبي وتكون هاديء جدا جدا لأنها دائما في البداية تكون تمشي عكس الصفقة ثم تصحح الى اتجاه الصفقة 
> وهدا لا يعني أن المؤشرات لا تخطي بل فيها أخطأ كدلك  
> والاهم من كل دلك يجب الاعتماد على ابسط المؤشرات للنجاح فأحيانا أجد موضوع مدكور فيه 100 مؤشر 50 مؤشر .......... أتعجب ايش 
> لأنه كلما الشخص عقدها على نفس اتعقدت اكثر 
> وصبح صبح  
> لا للاستعجال في فتح الصفقات

 على العموم سوف نكون في منتهى السعاده لو وجدت وقت لاعطاء رأي المؤشرات في الصفقات المعروضه

----------


## ALBASSAM

صباح الخير يا اخواني واخواتي 
كيفكم ,, نقول اسبوع جديد جميل موفق بإذنة الله تعالى , 
نطوي صفحة الاسبوع الماضي ونرميها خلفنا , 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم , على بركة بالله ,

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح  
مبروووك على الجميييع في صفقات البيع والمجنون نزل أكثر من المتوقع والحمد لله 
وإسمحولي على الإنقطاع المفاجئ لأني كنت أواجه مشاكل مع الإنترنت مشقادر أدخل المنتدى لأنه يقطع عني برنامج الفوركس زكانت فرص جميله ما كنت حاب أضيعها. 
المهم شباب أنا كنت شغال على أستراتيجيه ممكن الأغلب يستخدمها ولاكن في وقت نزول الأخبار وأنا كنت أجربها بطريقه المضاربه والحمد لله 50 صفقه ناجحه بدون أي حساره وهي على لأزواج الأكثر تذبذب طبعاً أي عمله مقابل الإسترليني.
وإذا الشباب مستشجعيل لهذي الطريقه راح أعطيكم شرح بسيط عليها.

----------


## ALBASSAM

:Thumb:  

> صبح صبح  
> مبروووك على الجميييع في صفقات البيع والمجنون نزل أكثر من المتوقع والحمد لله 
> وإسمحولي على الإنقطاع المفاجئ لأني كنت أواجه مشاكل مع الإنترنت مشقادر أدخل المنتدى لأنه يقطع عني برنامج الفوركس زكانت فرص جميله ما كنت حاب أضيعها. 
> المهم شباب أنا كنت شغال على أستراتيجيه ممكن الأغلب يستخدمها ولاكن في وقت نزول الأخبار وأنا كنت أجربها بطريقه المضاربه والحمد لله 50 صفقه ناجحه بدون أي حساره وهي على لأزواج الأكثر تذبذب طبعاً أي عمله مقابل الإسترليني.
> وإذا الشباب مستشجعيل لهذي الطريقه راح أعطيكم شرح بسيط عليها.

 هلا اخوي صباح الخير :013: 
الله يبارك فيك اخوي :Thumb:  بس لو تراجع الصفحات الي قبل راح تلاقي ناس كثير تظررة  :Icon3:  لانهم غيرو التوجه 100% من نزول الي طلوع  :Yikes3: 
واختبصت الدنيا ,, 
اي ياخوي ياليت تشرح للجميع الأستراتيجية الي تتبعها للفائدة وانا اولهم ويعطيك العافية :Regular Smile: 
شكرالخوي

----------


## Mothawee

تشكر على الرد ياخوي دايماً الواحد يشوف خسارته يعني يطلع عنده ربع 10 إلى 20 نقطه ولاكن يطمع بأهداف أبعد القناعه كنز لا يفنى  
شوف الموضوع في اللنك المرفق وأرجو إنه يعجبك الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...906#post381906

----------


## fxaqaba

price 237.60 is the first target

----------


## fxaqaba

on daily frame the price arrived  a support level

----------


## fxaqaba

a rising trend hase been broken.... it is difficult for the cad to return

----------


## Mothawee

> a rising trend hase been broken.... it is difficult for the cad to return

 صبح صبح على الناس الحلوه  
أنا معاك ياخوي الترند أنكسر ولاكن الخوف إنه يلقى دعم قوي من النقه 239.10 وبعديها لأبعد الحدود 
الآن البيع والشراء للصفقات الصغيره ممتاز والخوف من الطيران المفاجئ ولاكن الهبوص سوف يكون بشكل بطيء.

----------


## fxaqaba

38.2% Represents over supplement of sale  The cad will test it

----------


## fxaqaba

> صبح صبح على الناس الحلوه  
> أنا معاك ياخوي الترند أنكسر ولاكن الخوف إنه يلقى دعم قوي من النقه 239.10 وبعديها لأبعد الحدود 
> الآن البيع والشراء للصفقات الصغيره ممتاز والخوف من الطيران المفاجئ ولاكن الهبوص سوف يكون بشكل بطيء.

 https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=3618

----------


## fxaqaba

> صبح صبح على الناس الحلوه  
> أنا معاك ياخوي الترند أنكسر ولاكن الخوف إنه يلقى دعم قوي من النقه 239.10 وبعديها لأبعد الحدود 
> الآن البيع والشراء للصفقات الصغيره ممتاز والخوف من الطيران المفاجئ ولاكن الهبوص سوف يكون بشكل بطيء.

----------


## Mothawee

يا عيني عليك سبقتني  
بس أنا متخوف من الشراء لأن هذا هو المجنون والتعامل معه يجب أن يكون بحذر شديد

----------


## fxaqaba

> يا عيني عليك سبقتني  
> بس أنا متخوف من الشراء لأن هذا هو المجنون والتعامل معه يجب أن يكون بحذر شديد

  :Thumb:

----------


## fxaqaba

؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟  :Eh S(10):  :Eh S(10):  :Eh S(10):  :Eh S(10):  :Eh S(10):

----------


## forex147

صبح صبح على الحبايب وان شاء الله اسبوع كله ارباح للكل لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير

----------


## forex147

> طريقة إيه  ... حد جاب سيرة طرق هنا

 اي الحكايه 
بس عجبتني حركه الاستوب عل ميه نقطه والطمع الحلو للمزيد ياليت تتطبق

----------


## danger

بالتوفيق يا شباب 
فقط تسجيل متابعة واهتمام بما تطرحون 
مع خالص الامنيات بالريح الوفير الاسبوع القادم

----------


## سند1

السلام عليكم  هلا بكل الحبيب  يامعلمه أحلا اسبوع وكل اسبوع بامر الحي القيوم هذا رايي في المجنون. اخي كسر الترند وخترق فايبو23 وبامرالله سوف يخترق38و50وهناء تبداء بعض الحيره هل سيذهب الى61ويكون الارتداد منه وهذا المتوقع ولاكن المجنون مجنون رويه قابله للخطا والصواب ولاننسى اليوم اليابان

----------


## dr_mamy2006

مرحبا شباب السينما اليوم مبارة الاهلى وبلفيكه
يعنى فترة راحه ومشاهده ممتعه ببطل افريقيا 
وممبروك للعراقين الفوز اليوم
يعنى الكل يقوم يشاهد المبارة
وبوحه انا حجزت له كرسى فى المقصورة الرئيسيه
واسبوع ارباح ان شاء الله

----------


## ugsad

> يا صباح القشطة يا معلم    والله والله نورتنا بوجودك وبكلامك ووجهة نظرك اللي زي السكر   وبالنسبة للتحليلات ان شاء الله كله يشارك فيها وما شاء الله علي الجميع الكل زي الفل   والتحليلات رائعة واذا اتفقنا جميعا غمفيش تردد ونحاول نغتنم اي فرصة   وانت بقي اللي معلم كبير أوي أوي وعاوزين نشوف مشاركاتك دايما معانا    وبالمناسبة توقيعك رائع الله يبارك فيك يا قمر وصبح صبح

  :Smile:   :Icon3:   :Smile:    ربنا يكرمك يا معلمنا الكبير قوي قوي  أنا جانبك و جانب المعلمين العتاولة دول لسة بحبو و لكن إن شاء الله ححاول أشارك معاكم لأن ده شرف لي كفاية إني أكون معاكم و لو حتى بتجميع التحليلات من الشركات الكبيرة الموثوق بيها علشان أساهم معكم و لو بشئ صغير في مجهودكم و تعبكم الكبير أوي أوي ده بس ربنا يعني و أعرف أجيبها صح الصح ( أوي أوي )  تقديري و إحترامي لكل حبايبنا  و جازانا و جازاكم الله من كل خيراته و رضاه من عظيم سعته  سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## bo7a

> صحيح انا مش شغال غير على ابو الاندال ... بس أرحب جدا اني اشوف تحليلات لباقي الأزواج  ماهو الكلام ده اللي انا عايز اغيره- انا مش عايزك تضايفنا عندك انا عايزك تخش معانا ليه لان الاهم من المكسب والخساره انت نجحت في توفير جو جميل للعمل الجماعي واذا لم تتحمس للموضوع فأن الامر لن يحقق الهدف المرجوا منه -وهو العمل الجماعي المغلف بالحب والحماس وحتى تتحمس لابد ان تقوم انت ايضا بأستغلال هذه الفرص والتعامل مع ابو الاندال فقط اذا كان هناك فرصه ذهبيه  وانا اقتراحي محدد بالفرص الذهبيه وليست اي فرصه يعني هايكون هناك شروط للفرص نتفق عليها جميعا  وقد يحتاج الامر الى فتح موضوع خاص تختارله انت اسم روش

 صباح الفل يا ابو صلاح ......... واسبوع موفق للجميع باذن الله   مش دا القصد يا معلم ... وأنا باذن الله هشارك وهدخل برده في الفرص اللي نتفق عليها   وانا زي ما قلتلك مرحب بأي فكرة تفيدني وتفيد الناس كلها وبعدين حد يبقي معاه نخبة من أفضل المحللين   ويقول علي حاجة زي دي لأ ؟؟ ...... ربنا يكرم ان شاء الله وصبح صبح يا معلمة

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الخير يا اخواني واخواتي 
> كيفكم ,, نقول اسبوع جديد جميل موفق بإذنة الله تعالى , 
> نطوي صفحة الاسبوع الماضي ونرميها خلفنا , 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم , على بركة بالله ,

 صباح الورد يا ورد   اسبوع موفق للكل ان شاء الله  .  وان شاء الله كله كسبان   الماضي راح .. الله يرحم الاسبوع اللي فات ويبشبش الطوبة اللي تحت راسه   صفحة جديدة مفيهاش غير مكاسب باذن الله وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> price 237.60 is the first target

 صراحة يا معلم   أنا مش لاقي حاجة اعملها غير اني ارفعلك القبعة بجد على مجهودك المتميز   ربنا يبارك فيك يا حماده بس النبي عربي يعني بلاش كدا   :012:   صبح صبح يا معلمة ومنتظرين تقريراليوم مع الافتتاح

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح على الحبايب وان شاء الله اسبوع كله ارباح للكل لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير

 صباح الفل يا ريسنا وان شاء الله اسبوع سعيد على الجميع   لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير

----------


## bo7a

> اي الحكايه 
> بس عجبتني حركه الاستوب عل ميه نقطه والطمع الحلو للمزيد ياليت تتطبق

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  خلبوص انت يا ريس ... لقطتها يعني   :Cloud9:   والله لسه بجرب تاني فيها لان فيه شهور بتعمل مكاسب هايلة وشهور خسارة   فلازم فلتر محترم لها وبعدين هتنزل هنا نتابعها ان شاء الله   وصبح صبح يا معلمة

----------


## bo7a

> بالتوفيق يا شباب 
> فقط تسجيل متابعة واهتمام بما تطرحون 
> مع خالص الامنيات بالريح الوفير الاسبوع القادم

 ويلكم ويلكم يا قمر .... وصباحك زي السكر   البيت بيتك يا غالي اهلا وسهلا بيك وموفقين جميعا ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم   هلا بكل الحبيب  يامعلمه أحلا اسبوع وكل اسبوع بامر الحي القيوم هذا رايي في المجنون.  اخي كسر الترند وخترق فايبو23 وبامرالله سوف يخترق38و50وهناء تبداء بعض الحيره هل سيذهب الى61ويكون الارتداد منه وهذا المتوقع ولاكن المجنون مجنون رويه قابله للخطا والصواب ولاننسى اليوم اليابان

 وعليكم السلام اهلا اهلا بالغالي   صباحك سكر واسبوع مربح ان شاء الله يا برنس   تسلملي ايديك علي التحليل المتميز دا وأنا متفق معاك ولكن فيه نقطة صغيرة خالص خالص خالص   التحليل الأساسي له الأولوية الآن على الفني وحدوث جابات بسبب الانتخابات هتأثر على حركة السوق   بعدها الوضع يرجع كما هو عليه والفني يبقي دليلنا حسب اتجاهه   وصبح صبح يا زعيم   همسه :  مع افتتاح السوق هقولك مبروك علي اليورو دولار  :Icon31:

----------


## phoenix

صبح صبح يا معلمة عليك وعلى كل المعلمين ، برجاء إضافتي على الماسنجر بتاعك
علشان أتابع المعارك أصل الماسنجر بتاعي تعب شوية من أبو الأندال [email protected]

----------


## phoenix

و أهي فرصة نخترقك

----------


## bo7a

> مرحبا شباب السينما اليوم مبارة الاهلى وبلفيكه
> يعنى فترة راحه ومشاهده ممتعه ببطل افريقيا 
> وممبروك للعراقين الفوز اليوم
> يعنى الكل يقوم يشاهد المبارة
> وبوحه انا حجزت له كرسى فى المقصورة الرئيسيه
> واسبوع ارباح ان شاء الله

 صباح الفل يا دكترة ..... خلاص أنا معاك في المقصورة بس بلاش تقعد الخطيب جنبي علشان بتقرف منه  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:   تمنياتنا لفوز بنفيكا البرتغالي الشقيق   :012:   واسبوع موفق ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> ربنا يكرمك يا معلمنا الكبير قوي قوي  أنا جانبك و جانب المعلمين العتاولة دول لسة بحبو و لكن إن شاء الله ححاول أشارك معاكم لأن ده شرف لي كفاية إني أكون معاكم و لو حتى بتجميع التحليلات من الشركات الكبيرة الموثوق بيها علشان أساهم معكم و لو بشئ صغير في مجهودكم و تعبكم الكبير أوي أوي ده بس ربنا يعني و أعرف أجيبها صح الصح ( أوي أوي )  تقديري و إحترامي لكل حبايبنا  و جازانا و جازاكم الله من كل خيراته و رضاه من عظيم سعته   سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم

 صباح الفل يا سيد الكل   والله وجودك لوحده معانا اضافة كبيرة ومنتظرين مشاركاتك معانا يا قمر   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح يا معلمة عليك وعلى كل المعلمين ، برجاء إضافتي على الماسنجر بتاعك
> علشان أتابع المعارك أصل الماسنجر بتاعي تعب شوية من أبو الأندال [email protected]

 يووووووووووه شيل الاميل بسرعة يا فيتامينو   صبح صبح يا معلم

----------


## phoenix

شكلي ارتكبت مخالفة سير كبيرة

----------


## فوركسي طموح

صبح صبح على كل الجدعان . 
معلم اااااه يامعلم دا اليابانيين ادونا حتة بومبه لما غلبناهم وكأننا ضمنا الكاس بعدها الى ان اتى اسود الرافدين وادونا واحد مع الرأفه صحانا من النوم  :012:  
اه من اليابانيين . 
انا ارى يا معلمه اننا نغير وجهة المعركه ونوئف في صف الانجليز شويه لتولتومية ولا ربعومية نؤطه على الاقل في المعركه الجايه وبعديها يمكن نرجع لصف اليابانيين مع ان مخالفة الترند فيه خطوره وقد يكون من الاسلم الانتظار ليوم ولاتنين حتى تتضح الصورة فقد يكون مايزال لدى اليابانيين بعض الاسحه السرية وانت اعلم واخبر .  
اتمنى لك يامعلمه كل التوفيق انشاء الله ولنا ولبقية الاخوان وانشاء الله التعويض قائم مادام مازال هناك بقية نفس  :012:  . 
وكبييييييييييير يامعلم كبيييييييير .

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> صباح الفل يا دكترة ..... خلاص أنا معاك في المقصورة بس بلاش تقعد الخطيب جنبي علشان بتقرف منه    تمنياتنا لفوز بنفيكا البرتغالي الشقيق  واسبوع موفق ان شاء الله

 بوحه هنبتدى الغلط
نحن بنحب الاهلى واللى هيقعد جانبى هيشجعه
يعنى مش هيبقى مش قدرين على الندل ونشجع الغريب
صبح صبح الاهلى حديد :Clap: ارجو ان تغير رأيك
والاختلاف لا يفسد للود قضية :Icon31:  :Icon26:

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح على كل الجدعان . 
> معلم اااااه يامعلم دا اليابانيين ادونا احنا برضو بومبه لما غلبناهم وكأننا ضمنا الكاس بعدها الى ان اتى اسود الرافدين وادونا حتة واحد صحانا من النوم  
> اه من اليابانيين . 
> انا ارى يا معلمه اننا نغير وجهة المعركه ونوئف في صف الانجليز شويه لتولتومية ولا ربعومية نؤطه على الاقل في المعركه الجايه وبعديها يمكن نرجع لصف اليابانيين مع ان مخالفة الترند فيه خطوره وقد يكون من الاسلم الانتظار ليوم ولاتنين حتى تتضح الصورة فقد يكون مايزال لدى اليابانيين بعض الاسحه السرية وانت اعلم واخبر .  
> اتمنى لك يامعلمه كل التوفيق انشاء الله ولنا ولبقية الاخوان وانشاء الله التعويض قائم مادام مازال هناك بقية نفس  . 
> وكبييييييييييير يامعلم كبيييييييير .

 صباح الفل يا عبوووووووود واسبوع سعيد عليك ان شاء الله   والله يا معلم اليوم هيبقي فيه خطورة شوية ولكن فرص ما تتفوتش زي بتاع الاسبوع اللي فات   خصوصا اذا حدث جاب فأنا مش هارحمه لو حدث جاب لتحت من أقرب دعم هدخل   ولو لفوق من أقرب مقاومة هدخل ...  يا معلمة نلهف كان بوينت وسلامو عليكو لحد يوم الاتنين   علي ما تكون كل حاجة وضحت شوية عن الغموض دا وصبح صبح يا كبير حتتنا   هي الموجة دي نهايتها فين يا معلم   :Cloud9:

----------


## bo7a

> بوحه هنبتدى الغلط
> نحن بنحب الاهلى واللى هيقعد جانبى هيشجعه
> يعنى مش هيبقى مش قدرين على الندل ونشجع الغريب
> صبح صبح الاهلى حديدارجو ان تغير رأيك
> والاختلاف لا يفسد للود قضية

 لا يا معلمة مش قصدي هو علشانك انت اشجعه .. لكن غير كدا ممنوع   :013:   وصبح صبح

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> لا يا معلمة مش قصدي هو علشانك انت اشجعه .. لكن غير كدا ممنوع    وصبح صبح

 منور ياقمر واسبوع ارباح للجميع :013:   :013:  :Clap: مسى مسى على كل السهرنين معنا اليوم
على فكرة السعر الان على موقع xe.com
240.61
فما الرؤيا المتوقعة اليوم
فى اعتقادى لحين خبر اليابان اليوم سوف تنقلب الموزين
ممكن يصل لمستويات 250.00
او لو الخبر سيىء هنشوف 236.00
فما راى الخبراء
علما بانه قبل الهبوط صعود وقبل الصعود هبوط
ارجو التزم الحظر
والقوات كلها مستعدة وقاعده تتفرج :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Compress:

----------


## fxaqaba

المعلم وصل

----------


## فوركسي طموح

اعتقد يامعلم اننا حنطلع في تصحيح ثم نكمل الهبوط  واهداف الموجه قد تكون بعيده شويه لتحت. 
وسنراقب سناريو التصحيح جميعا هنا فالحاره لو تم . 
 وقد يكون وهو احتمال قائم وحتى الان في نظري ضعيف ان النزول انتهى . 
انا حصبر يومين كذا على الزوج لعلها تبان معالمه مع انه صعب جدا هذا المجنون وانتا عارف اني لسه يادوب ولكن تحليلاتك وبقية الرجاله قد تحدد شكل الموجات  . 
الله يوفقنا جميعا وصبح صبح على المعلم وكل الباقيييين .

----------


## bo7a

> منور ياقمر واسبوع ارباح للجميع مسى مسى على كل السهرنين معنا اليوم
> على فكرة السعر الان على موقع xe.com
> 240.61
> فما الرؤيا المتوقعة اليوم
> فى اعتقادى لحين خبر اليابان اليوم سوف تنقلب الموزين
> ممكن يصل لمستويات 250.00
> او لو الخبر سيىء هنشوف 236.00
> فما راى الخبراء
> علما بانه قبل الهبوط صعود وقبل الصعود هبوط
> ...

 كلها كام ساعة يا معلمة ونشوف ايه اللي هيحصل .. ربنا يجيب العواقب سليمة   وسواء هبوط أو صعود هنركب الموج باذن الله

----------


## أسامة أمين

> اعتقد يامعلم اننا حنطلع في تصحيح ثم نكمل الهبوط واهداف الموجه قد تكون بعيده شويه لتحت. 
> وسنراقب سناريو التصحيح جميعا هنا فالحاره لو تم . 
> وقد يكون وهو احتمال قائم وحتى الان في نظري ضعيف ان النزول انتهى . 
> انا حصبر يومين كذا على الزوج لعلها تبان معالمه مع انه صعب جدا هذا المجنون وانتا عارف اني لسه يادوب ولكن تحليلاتك وبقية الرجاله قد تحدد شكل الموجات . 
> الله يوفقنا جميعا وصبح صبح على المعلم وكل الباقيييين .

  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## bo7a

> المعلم وصل

 والله يا معلم انت اللي معلم   فين الكاميرا بتاعتك دي من زمان وحشتنا والله   صبح صبح

----------


## فوركسي طموح

اليك يامعملمه السناريو الاليوتي المحتمل والذي سأترقبه من الغد لعله يعطي اشارات .

----------


## bo7a

> اعتقد يامعلم اننا حنطلع في تصحيح ثم نكمل الهبوط واهداف الموجه قد تكون بعيده شويه لتحت. 
> وسنراقب سناريو التصحيح جميعا هنا فالحاره لو تم . 
> وقد يكون وهو احتمال قائم وحتى الان في نظري ضعيف ان النزول انتهى . 
> انا حصبر يومين كذا على الزوج لعلها تبان معالمه مع انه صعب جدا هذا المجنون وانتا عارف اني لسه يادوب ولكن تحليلاتك وبقية الرجاله قد تحدد شكل الموجات . 
> الله يوفقنا جميعا وصبح صبح على المعلم وكل الباقيييين .

 يارب يا مسهل هنستني الجابات ونشوف ايه اللي هيحصل  
وربنا يكتبلنا رزق حلو النهاردا والاسبوع دا باذن الله  
صبح صبح يا معلم .. انت الكبير وانا تلميذك يا قمر

----------


## مهاب الطنطاوي

يا جماعة الموقع www.xe.com اسعاره ثابته طول اليوم وده ينافي الواقع 
عموما من موقع يغير اسعاره باستمرار سعر المجنون الان
240.13

----------


## bo7a

> اليك يامعملمه السناريو الاليوتي المحتمل والذي سأترقبه من الغد لعله يعطي اشارات .

 مقدرش أعمل غير كدا    :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## officerq80

السلام عليكم .. ويعطيكم العافيه على هذا المجهود الطيب .. استاذ بوحه انت كده  :Thumb: 
واذا سمحتلي اشارك بهذا الشارت المتواضع .. طبعا للمجنون 4 ساعات .. من خلال الشارت يتضح ان فرصة الدخول فيها مخاطره حاليا لانه من الممكن ان ينعكس .. فانصح بالتريث حاليا امر آخر عندي نصيحه لي وللاخوان هي ان لا نغامر باكثر من 10% من الفري مارجن وذلك تحسبا لاي انعكاسات لا سمح الله .. هذا والله اعلم وجزاكم الله خيرا
اني احبكم في الله

----------


## SamerHassnou

صبح صبح 
أزاي المعلمين  
اسبوع جديد مبارك و ربنا يرزقنا و يعوض علينا بخير و احسن 
ازاي الباشا بوحة
كدة ياعم عملت فينا العمايل الأسبوع يلي فات و مخلتش حد مبسوط فينا  :Mad Argue:   
على كل حال ربنا يعوض عليك بخير و احسن و كده افضل على طول الرزق يجي و يروح بس متخلهوش ياخد حاجة غير الفلوس :Whistling:  :Shades:   
على كل حال ممكن تبص كده على الموضوع ده     
صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> يا جماعة الموقع www.xe.com اسعاره ثابته طول اليوم وده ينافي الواقع 
> عموما من موقع يغير اسعاره باستمرار سعر المجنون الان
> 240.13

 صبح صبح يا مهاب باشا   والله كدا كدا هنستني الافتتاح ولو اني اتوقع جاب بس علي فين بقي لسه مش عارفين   اسبوع سعيد عليك يا قمر ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم .. ويعطيكم العافيه على هذا المجهود الطيب .. استاذ بوحه انت كده 
> واذا سمحتلي اشارك بهذا الشارت المتواضع .. طبعا للمجنون 4 ساعات .. من خلال الشارت يتضح ان فرصة الدخول فيها مخاطره حاليا لانه من الممكن ان ينعكس .. فانصح بالتريث حاليا امر آخر عندي نصيحه لي وللاخوان هي ان لا نغامر باكثر من 10% من الفري مارجن وذلك تحسبا لاي انعكاسات لا سمح الله .. هذا والله اعلم وجزاكم الله خيرا
> اني احبكم في الله

 وعليكم السلام يا قمر 14  ايه النور دا كله   والله نورتنا بوجودك ومشاركتك وتحليلك ووجهة نظرك الجميلة .. الله لا يحرمنا من الطلة الحلوة دي   وباذن الله ننتظر الافتتاح يكون كل شئ اتضح وبالتوفيق لك وللجميع يا باشا باذن الله   وصبح صبح

----------


## fxaqaba

> صبح صبح 
> أزاي المعلمين  
> اسبوع جديد مبارك و ربنا يرزقنا و يعوض علينا بخير و احسن 
> ازاي الباشا بوحة
> كدة ياعم عملت فينا العمايل الأسبوع يلي فات و مخلتش حد مبسوط فينا   
> على كل حال ربنا يعوض عليك بخير و احسن و كده افضل على طول الرزق يجي و يروح بس متخلهوش ياخد حاجة غير الفلوس  
> على كل حال ممكن تبص كده على الموضوع ده     
> صبح صبح

 خلليك على الفريمات الكبيرة احسن فعادةً الفريمات الصغيرة غير صادقة...
كما ان التشارت اللي شغال على الجافا ده مينفعش وسيبك منو....
اشتغل على الميتا تريدر لانو فيه ادوات اكثر واحسن بكتير

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح 
> أزاي المعلمين  
> اسبوع جديد مبارك و ربنا يرزقنا و يعوض علينا بخير و احسن 
> ازاي الباشا بوحة
> كدة ياعم عملت فينا العمايل الأسبوع يلي فات و مخلتش حد مبسوط فينا   
> على كل حال ربنا يعوض عليك بخير و احسن و كده افضل على طول الرزق يجي و يروح بس متخلهوش ياخد حاجة غير الفلوس  
> على كل حال ممكن تبص كده على الموضوع ده     
> صبح صبح

 صباح الفل يا سامر باشا   معلش يا قمر والله ما نقصد نعكرها عليك بس الحمد لله علي كل حال وربنا يعوض علي الجميع   ونظرة موفقة باذن الله كلها دقائق ونشوف ناوي علي ايه أبو الأندال وبعدها نقرر يا زعيم   تسلم ايديك يا غالي وصبح صبح

----------


## fxaqaba

بقترح انو بعد ما يفتح السوق نستنى شوي وانشوف الاتجاه لفين خصوصا انو الضربة الاسبوع اللي فات كانت مؤلمة واوجعت الرأس...

----------


## SamerHassnou

> خلليك على الفريمات الكبيرة احسن فعادةً الفريمات الصغيرة غير صادقة...
> كما ان التشارت اللي شغال على الجافا ده مينفعش وسيبك منو....
> اشتغل على الميتا تريدر لانو فيه ادوات اكثر واحسن بكتير

  
حاضرين يا باشا 
بس معرفش اي سيرفير ميتا شغال دلوقت 
صبح صبح

----------


## فوركسي طموح

يامعلمه السعر عى فكسول فاتح على 239.54 . 
وحديلوه شرى بسعر الافتتاح شرى بعقود بسيطه 2% وحرووووح أنام   :Thumb:  .

----------


## m.salah

صباح الفل على كل المعلمين ومبروك للاهلويه وعلى راسهم ابو على وعقبال كاس اوروبا

----------


## m.salah

> بقترح انو بعد ما يفتح السوق نستنى شوي وانشوف الاتجاه لفين خصوصا انو الضربة الاسبوع اللي فات كانت مؤلمة واوجعت الرأس...

 خذ باللك 239.50 ترند اسبوعي لو ماكسروش يبقى لونج والله اعلم

----------


## *الرفاعي*

أخوي بوحه 
بالنسبة لإغلاق أبو الأندال
عندي 2
الأول : ميتاترايدر 240.61
الثاني : رويال 240
ما هو الصحيح  :Yikes3:

----------


## aboali

> صباح الفل على كل المعلمين ومبروك للاهلويه وعلى راسهم ابو على وعقبال كاس اوروبا

    الف مبروك علينا كلنا

----------


## m.salah

وده الشارت الاسبوعي وعدم كسر الترند باللون الاصفر يعني احتمالات اللونج اكبر

----------


## medhat 2007

السلام عليكم و رحمة اله و بركاته
تحياتى لكل الاخوة الموجودين و المشاركين معانا فى هذا الموضوع و اسبوع خير للجميع ان شاء الله
السوق فاتح على جاب حوالى 100 نقطة على ابو الاندال السعر الان 239.70 اعتقد فرصة مش وحشة و ربنا يوفق الجميع

----------


## aboali

يا جماعه انا افضل اننا نتظر حتى تتضح الرؤيه ونرى الاتجاه اللى ناوى يمشى فيه علشان نمشى معه
احسن ما نمشى للوحدينا

----------


## medhat 2007

اعتقد من وجهة نظرى البسيطة ان هذا الزوج عندما يفتح على جاب فانه يذهب لنقطة اغلاقه فى الاسبوع المنقضى ( قفل الجاب ) و من الغالب ان جاب هذا الاسبوع هو تدعيم للهبوط بعد اغلاق الجاب هذا من وجهة نظرى البيسطة و برجاء سماع وجهات النظر من الجميع

----------


## أبومحمود

> يا جماعه انا افضل اننا نتظر حتى تتضح الرؤيه ونرى الاتجاه اللى ناوى يمشى فيه علشان نمشى معه
> احسن ما نمشى للوحدينا

 صح   وكمان كلام المعلم  نخش شراء من منطقة دعم قوية    ونقدم الأستوب مع أول ربح   قبل يصحو الأنجليز بالصبح ..ويغيرا الأتجاه .. ونسمع رأي الكل

----------


## bo7a

صباح الفل يا رجالتنا ومبروك للأهلي وجمهوره وأسبوع سعيد على الجميع يا رب   بالنسبة للجاب على أبو الأندال فيه أراء تؤيد الإنتظار .. وأراء تانية تقول فرصة كويسة   وأنا هقول وجهة نظري ومنتظر تصحيح أساتذتي   شايف أن الفرصة دلوقتي كويسة ... ناخده لونج بهدف 100  نقطة ونخرج وننتظر حاجة من اتنين   كسر 239.45  يبقي المعلم ناوي على هبوط جديد ومش هيفكر يصحح دلوقتي   كسر 241.70  يبقي رايح على 244.00  على أقل تقدير   إيه رأي باقي حبايبنا .. نستغل الفرصة دي ولا ننتظر  ؟؟ وصبح صبح يا عم الحاج

----------


## danger

سعر الافتتاح 239,70

----------


## medhat 2007

انا فى راى الشخصى ان نستغل هذه الفرصة مع نسبة بسيطة من راس المال
و لو تفتكروا الاسبوع الماضى كنا برده نترددين فى الجاب و الحمد لله قفل بسرعة و خلال 3 ساعات و دا مش معناه انه هيحصل كدا الاسبوع دا و لكن اعتقد انها فرصة جيدة

----------


## bo7a

> انا فى راى الشخصى ان نستغل هذه الفرصة مع نسبة بسيطة من راس المال
> و لو تفتكروا الاسبوع الماضى كنا برده نترددين فى الجاب و الحمد لله قفل بسرعة و خلال 3 ساعات و دا مش معناه انه هيحصل كدا الاسبوع دا و لكن اعتقد انها فرصة جيدة

 أنا برده شايف ان الفرصة كويسة ومقتنع جدا بـ  100  نقطة لونج   خصوصا أنه دلوقتي على الترند الأسبوعي زي ما قال أبو صلاح وكمان عند فايبو 38.2 دايلي  ودعم قوي   عاوزين بقيه الرجالة يشاركوا معانا علشان نشوف هنقرر إيه

----------


## aboali

بصو بقى  الجاب سوف يتسكر ان شاء الله بعد ساعه بعد يوم بعد اسبوع راح يتسكر ان  حتى بعد شهر تمام انا شايفه الان فى موقع حلو للشراء عنده  نقطه قويه وهى 239.60 نقطه قويه + جاب لابد ان يسكر = لونج الان

----------


## Nader87

> أنا برده شايف ان الفرصة كويسة ومقتنع جدا بـ 100 نقطة لونج   خصوصا أنه دلوقتي على الترند الأسبوعي زي ما قال أبو صلاح وكمان عند فايبو 38.2 دايلي ودعم قوي    عاوزين بقيه الرجالة يشاركوا معانا علشان نشوف هنقرر إيه

 انا رائي الشخصي الابتعاد عن هذا الزوج................  و الابتعاد عن اعتماد التحليل الفني مع هذا الزوج......... 
هذا الزوج يتبع شيئا وحيدا وهو سوق الاسهم الامريكية المحرك الرئيسي للكاري تريد بالدرجة الاولى وبعض العوامل الاخرى التي هي جزء من التحليل الاساسي............  و جميعنا شاهد في الايام الماضية ان تجار الكاري تريد لا يعرفن شيئا اسمه ترند او دعم او فايبوناتشي............. 
و انا عن نفسي دخلت صفقة بيع بهدف 238.20 ........  و لكن افضل الان الابتعاد عن هذا الزوج خاصة لاصحاب الحسابات الصغيرة....... 
و تحياتي لبوحة  :Icon26:

----------


## bo7a

> يا جماعه انا افضل اننا نتظر حتى تتضح الرؤيه ونرى الاتجاه اللى ناوى يمشى فيه علشان نمشى معه
> احسن ما نمشى للوحدينا

 والله يا ابو علي أنا شايف الفرصة دلوقتي كويسة خصوصا ان فيه اخبار عن الين ايجابية بعد ساعتين  
واغلاق الجاب مش هياخد وقت ان شاء الله ولو حسينا بأي غدر هنخرج فوراً  
وصبح صبح يا معلم ومستني رأيك

----------


## bo7a

ابو صلاح فين والدكتور وحماده والناس الحلوة كلها

----------


## أبومحمود

الشارتات المرفقة بتقول أن كمان في نزول   نخلي بالنا الشراء من مناطق دعم  وتحريك الأستوب   الأستوب ضروري   المجنون مالوش أمان

----------


## bo7a

> بصو بقى  الجاب سوف يتسكر ان شاء الله بعد ساعه بعد يوم بعد اسبوع راح يتسكر ان حتى بعد شهر تمام انا شايفه الان فى موقع حلو للشراء عنده نقطه قويه وهى 239.60 نقطه قويه + جاب لابد ان يسكر = لونج الان

  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  
صبح يا معلم ....... نستني ندخل من نقطة حلوة ومضمونة شوية

----------


## bo7a

باذن الله هدخل لونج من السعر الحالي 239.20  بهدف 100  نقطة   وهحرك الاستوب الي نقطة الدخول بمجرد تخطي السعر 239.50

----------


## medhat 2007

ايه الاخبار انا شايفه نزل حوالى 40 نقطة ندخل من هنا و نتوكل على الله و لا ايه ؟

----------


## bo7a

> الشارتات المرفقة بتقول أن كمان في نزول نخلي بالنا الشراء من مناطق دعم وتحريك الأستوب الأستوب ضروري المجنون مالوش أمان

 تسلم الأيادي يا معلم وأنا دخلت وعلي بركة الله   ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار  ب

----------


## أسامة أمين

احدرو يوجد خطر على المشترين 
انظروا الى  rsi 
يدعم البيع 
حدر حدر حدر

----------


## أسامة أمين

الله اعلم 
لعله سيكمل النزول الى 239 ثم يصحح تصحيح طفيف ثم يكمل النزول بادن الله تعالى  فالحذر الحذر 
قد أكون مخطي ء في رأيي

----------


## bo7a

> احدرو يوجد خطر على المشترين 
> انظروا الى rsi 
> يدعم البيع 
> حدر حدر حدر

  

> الله اعلم 
> لعله سيكمل النزول الى 239 ثم يصحح تصحيح طفيف ثم يكمل النزول بادن الله تعالى فالحذر الحذر 
> قد أكون مخطي ء في رأيي

 كلام جميل يا باشا .. وشكرا على التنبيه  
وان شاء الله يقفل الجاب وبعدها نخرج ونستني نشوفه ناوي علي ايه  
صبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## أسامة أمين

حاظر يا باشا  :Inlove:

----------


## medhat 2007

انا كمان دخلت و الله الموفق

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> انا رائي الشخصي الابتعاد عن هذا الزوج................  و الابتعاد عن اعتماد التحليل الفني مع هذا الزوج......... 
> هذا الزوج يتبع شيئا وحيدا وهو سوق الاسهم الامريكية المحرك الرئيسي للكاري تريد بالدرجة الاولى وبعض العوامل الاخرى التي هي جزء من التحليل الاساسي............  و جميعنا شاهد في الايام الماضية ان تجار الكاري تريد لا يعرفن شيئا اسمه ترند او دعم او فايبوناتشي............. 
> و انا عن نفسي دخلت صفقة بيع بهدف 238.20 ........  و لكن افضل الان الابتعاد عن هذا الزوج خاصة لاصحاب الحسابات الصغيرة....... 
> و تحياتي لبوحة

 وانا معاك ان شاء الله :013:

----------


## phoenix

معلش يامعلمة الجاب على أي ميتا

----------


## أبومحمود

بص  يمعلمة   حخش  بيع   وأخذ أو 50  نقطة   إن شاء الله   خش معايا ديمو  وجرب

----------


## ابووخالد

ياجماعة ليش السوق عندي مو شغال؟ 
وإذا وضعت امر يعطي رسالة تفيد بإن السوق لازال في إجازة نهاية الاسبوع؟ 
عندي اوامر ابغي اقفلها ومو قادر 
ممكن تفيدونا جزاكم الله خير

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> ياجماعة ليش السوق عندي مو شغال؟ 
> وإذا وضعت امر يعطي رسالة تفيد بإن السوق لازال في إجازة نهاية الاسبوع؟ 
> عندي اوامر ابغي اقفلها ومو قادر 
> ممكن تفيدونا جزاكم الله خير

 اغلق البرانامج وشغله مرة تانية 
وتاكد من الاتصال بالشبكة بانها تعمل  :013:

----------


## bo7a

> انا رائي الشخصي الابتعاد عن هذا الزوج................  و الابتعاد عن اعتماد التحليل الفني مع هذا الزوج......... 
> هذا الزوج يتبع شيئا وحيدا وهو سوق الاسهم الامريكية المحرك الرئيسي للكاري تريد بالدرجة الاولى وبعض العوامل الاخرى التي هي جزء من التحليل الاساسي............  و جميعنا شاهد في الايام الماضية ان تجار الكاري تريد لا يعرفن شيئا اسمه ترند او دعم او فايبوناتشي............. 
> و انا عن نفسي دخلت صفقة بيع بهدف 238.20 ........  و لكن افضل الان الابتعاد عن هذا الزوج خاصة لاصحاب الحسابات الصغيرة....... 
> و تحياتي لبوحة

 نادر باشا عندنا ..... يا مرحبا يا مرحبا   طيب يا باشا قلنا وجهة نظرك ايه في حركة الزوج دا الفترة المقبلة وخصوصا انك شكلك متابع جيد لسوق الأسهم الأمريكية وحركة الكاري تريد   وصبح صبح يا نادر باشا واسبوع سعيد عليك ان شاء الله

----------


## أسامة أمين

يا شباب انا داخل بيع من مستوى متدني من 239.20   
لان الار اس اي والماكد واتلستوكاستيك 
كلهم ينادون للبيع فالحذر الحذر من الشراء ولعلي اكون مخطيء

----------


## *الرفاعي*

> كسر 239.45 يبقي المعلم ناوي على هبوط جديد ومش هيفكر يصحح دلوقتي

  
كلام جميل 
سؤالي أخوي بوحه لو قفل أسفل هذا الرقم 239.45 لا سمح الله 
ما هو الحل برأيك
و ناخذ على تقفيلة شمعة الساعة و ألا الأربع ساعات 
و صبح صبح
يا عم الحج

----------


## ابووخالد

> اغلق البرانامج وشغله مرة تانية 
> وتاكد من الاتصال بالشبكة بانها تعمل

 اغلقت البرنامج اكثر من مرة ومافيه فايدة الحال هو الحال 
الحقونا ياجماعة عندي عقود بيع قديمة ونفسي اتخلص منها بس رافض ينفذ 
والف شكر لك وتجاوبك السريع

----------


## bo7a

> انا كمان دخلت و الله الموفق

 بالتوفيق يا مدحت باشا ان شاء الله   :Icon26:

----------


## أسامة أمين

> اغلقت البرنامج اكثر من مرة ومافيه فايدة الحال هو الحال 
> الحقونا ياجماعة عندي عقود بيع قديمة ونفسي اتخلص منها بس رافض ينفذ 
> والف شكر لك وتجاوبك السريع

 خير لك انشاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> [/center]  
> كلام جميل 
> سؤالي أخوي بوحه لو قفل أسفل هذا الرقم 239.45 لا سمح الله 
> ما هو الحل برأيك
> و ناخذ على تقفيلة شمعة الساعة و ألا الأربع ساعات 
> و صبح صبح
> يا عم الحج

 صباح العسل يا عسل   عن نفسي سأنتظر الإغلاق اليومي وهيكون هدفه 237.50  و  236.00  لأنه هيكون كسر الترند الأسبوعي وأخر ترند على الدايلي وأصبح الهبوط هو المحتمل   وسننتظر الصعود لإختبار الترند المكسور ومستوي 38.2  فايبو على الدايلي ونبيع من هناك   أما في حالة الإغلاق فوق المستوي هيكون وجهته 241.75  و  242.85  و  244.00  ان شاء الله   دي وجهة نظري وقد تكون خاطئة بنسبة كبيرة ومنتظر رأيك يا قمر   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> معلش يامعلمة الجاب على أي ميتا

 صباح القشطة يا معلم  
علي ميتا فور يا كبير المعلمين وصبح صبح

----------


## أسامة أمين

اللهم صلي وزد وبارك على خير البشر محمد ابن عبد الله وعلى اله الطيبين وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> اغلقت البرنامج اكثر من مرة ومافيه فايدة الحال هو الحال 
> الحقونا ياجماعة عندي عقود بيع قديمة ونفسي اتخلص منها بس رافض ينفذ 
> والف شكر لك وتجاوبك السريع

 نوع البرانامج اللى عندك

----------


## أسامة أمين

> صباح العسل يا عسل   عن نفسي سأنتظر الإغلاق اليومي وهيكون هدفه 237.50 و 236.00  لأنه هيكون كسر الترند الأسبوعي وأخر ترند على الدايلي وأصبح الهبوط هو المحتمل   وسننتظر الصعود لإختبار الترند المكسور ومستوي 38.2 فايبو على الدايلي ونبيع من هناك   أما في حالة الإغلاق فوق المستوي هيكون وجهته 241.75 و 242.85 و 244.00 ان شاء الله   دي وجهة نظري وقد تكون خاطئة بنسبة كبيرة ومنتظر رأيك يا قمر    وصبح صبح

  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## bo7a

> اللهم صلي وزد وبارك على خير البشر محمد ابن عبد الله وعلى اله الطيبين وصحبه اجمعين

 عليه الصلاة وأزكي السلام  
الله يبارك فيك يا قمر   :Icon26:

----------


## aboali

احنا مش قولنا اننا هندخل عكس التحليل علشان نكسب يعنى التحليل بيقول شراء ندخل بيع يا معلم
والعكس التحليل بيقول بيع نشتريه على طول
وهذا هو الجنون بعقله

----------


## ALBASSAM

> اللهم صلي وزد وبارك على خير البشر محمد ابن عبد الله وعلى اله الطيبين وصحبه اجمعين

 اللهم صلى وسلم على محمد وال محمد ,, 
مشاء الله تبارك الله  :Thumb:  الله اكبر

----------


## bo7a

> اغلقت البرنامج اكثر من مرة ومافيه فايدة الحال هو الحال 
> الحقونا ياجماعة عندي عقود بيع قديمة ونفسي اتخلص منها بس رافض ينفذ 
> والف شكر لك وتجاوبك السريع

 والله أنا اسف جدا .. بجد مش عارف اقولك ايه  
بس قولنا برنامج ايه اللي شغال عليه ولو حد هنا يقدر يفيدك مش هيتاخر  
وان شاء الله تحل مشكلتك يا غالي

----------


## Nader87

> نادر باشا عندنا ..... يا مرحبا يا مرحبا   طيب يا باشا قلنا وجهة نظرك ايه في حركة الزوج دا الفترة المقبلة وخصوصا انك شكلك متابع جيد لسوق الأسهم الأمريكية وحركة الكاري تريد    وصبح صبح يا نادر باشا واسبوع سعيد عليك ان شاء الله

 انا كما قلت ساخذ هدف مضمون تماما باذن الله و هو 238.20 ........... 
مع اني اتوقع وشبه متاكد اننا  سنرى اليوم مستوى ال 237 في الفترة الاسيوية

----------


## bo7a

> احنا مش قولنا اننا هندخل عكس التحليل علشان نكسب يعنى التحليل بيقول شراء ندخل بيع يا معلم
> والعكس التحليل بيقول بيع نشتريه على طول
> وهذا هو الجنون بعقله

 طب قولي بس انت اشتريت ولا بعت   :012:

----------


## أسامة أمين

> احنا مش قولنا اننا هندخل عكس التحليل علشان نكسب يعنى التحليل بيقول شراء ندخل بيع يا معلم
> والعكس التحليل بيقول بيع نشتريه على طول
> وهذا هو الجنون بعقله

 لا والله 
انا دخلت عكسكم بيع  - اعتمادا علا المؤشرات 
وقد قلت لكم ان الار اس اي تحت 30 وهدا يدعم البيع والماكد يصرخ للبيع 
الستوكاستك بعد حوالي  10 دقائق سيبدأ بالصراخ للقيام ببعض التصحيح الطفيف والله تعالى اعلم 
قد اكون مخطيء

----------


## bo7a

> انا كما قلت ساخذ هدف مضمون تماما باذن الله و هو 238.20 ........... 
> مع اني اتوقع وشبه متاكد اننا سنرى اليوم مستوى ال 237 في الفترة الاسيوية

 ربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير وبالتوفيق لك يا زعيو وللجميع ان شاء الله  :Icon31:

----------


## aboali

انا الان متفرج

----------


## bo7a

> انا الان متفرج

 بشري لكل المضاربين بوليش وبيرش ... كله هيكسب   :012:

----------


## ابووخالد

تسلمون حبايبي 
المشكلة انحلت ولله الحمد 
الله يرضى عليكم جميعاً

----------


## bo7a

> تسلمون حبايبي 
> المشكلة انحلت ولله الحمد 
> الله يرضى عليكم جميعاً

 الحمد لله ومبروك عليك يا باشا

----------


## medhat 2007

:Compress:  :Compress:  :Compress:  :Compress:  :Compress:  :Compress:  :Compress:  :Compress:  :Compress:  :Compress:  :Compress:   :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono:

----------


## أسامة أمين

> بشري لكل المضاربين بوليش وبيرش ... كله هيكسب

 الله يخليك جبيبي بوحة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه 
يعني الكل كسبان البايع والشاري  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:

----------


## bo7a

> 

 الصبر يا معلم  :Icon31:

----------


## أسامة أمين

> تسلمون حبايبي 
> المشكلة انحلت ولله الحمد 
> الله يرضى عليكم جميعاً

 الحمد لله

----------


## m.salah

صباح الجمال على سيد المعلمين واجدع رجاله
طبعا هو هايقفل الجاب بس بعد مايضرب استوبات بكام 100 مليون دولار وبعد ما يقفل الجاب هايكون الوضع ايضا غير واضح - يعني انا اويد البعد عنه حتى يتاكد كسر الترند الاسبوعي لاسفل ووقتها ممكن يوصل ل 227

----------


## medhat 2007

و الله يا بوحة دا مش ندل و ابو الاندال و مجنون و بس 
دا ابن ...............................................
و لا بلاش ما علينا

----------


## bo7a

> باذن الله هدخل لونج من السعر الحالي 239.20 بهدف 100 نقطة    وهحرك الاستوب الي نقطة الدخول بمجرد تخطي السعر 239.50

 تعزيز بعقد ثاني وأخير من  238.20  اذا وصل لها السعر والهدف 239.20  والخروج بالعقدين

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الجمال على سيد المعلمين واجدع رجاله
> طبعا هو هايقفل الجاب بس بعد مايضرب استوبات بكام 100 مليون دولار وبعد ما يقفل الجاب هايكون الوضع ايضا غير واضح - يعني انا اويد البعد عنه حتى يتاكد كسر الترند الاسبوعي لاسفل ووقتها ممكن يوصل ل 227

 صباح الفل يا معلم ... ايه يا عم التأخير دا كله ...  معاك حق الدنيا كلها دخلت لونج والمعلم حب يعاكس  
بس هو الجاب باذن الله يتقفل في خلال كام ساعة وبعدها نشوف ايه رأي أبو الأندال

----------


## أسامة أمين

ان لم يستطع الزوج اختراق خط الار اس اي عند 20 فانه سيرتد الى خط 30 اي ما يعادل حوالي 40 -50 نقطة  اما ان اخترق خط ال 20 فسنرى سريعا مستويات 237 .**

----------


## bo7a

> و الله يا بوحة دا مش ندل و ابو الاندال و مجنون و بس 
> دا ابن ...............................................
> و لا بلاش ما علينا

 بلاش يا معلم أبو ايدك ... الرجالة شتموه المرة اللي فاتت ضرب المارجن عندي أنا   :Doh:   استني عليه بس شوية وهنبقي نشتمه  :Wub:

----------


## bo7a

> ان لم يستطع الزوج اختراق خط الار اس اي عند 20 فانه سيرتد الى خط 30 اي ما يعادل حوالي 40 -50 نقطة  اما ان اخترق خط ال 20 فسنرى سريعا مستويات 237 .**

 معلش يا قمر أصل أنا مش متابع للمؤشرات خالص  
بس فضلا لا أمراً ممكن شارت توضحلي عليه وجهة نظرك يا زعيم لأنها تهمني جدا   :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبومحمود

> احنا مش قولنا اننا هندخل عكس التحليل علشان نكسب يعنى التحليل بيقول شراء ندخل بيع يا معلم
> والعكس التحليل بيقول بيع نشتريه على طول
> وهذا هو الجنون بعقله

  :Thumb:   :Thumb:   :Thumb:

----------


## aboali

حركه غير طبيعيه
فعلا مجنون

----------


## أسامة أمين

الحمد لله أخي بوحة لقد تحقق هدفك الحمد لله الحمد لله 
سأرفق شارت 
لكن التعليق سيكون هنا لان الكتابة لم توضح على الشارت

----------


## bo7a

> حركه غير طبيعيه
> فعلا مجنون

 في 9  دقائق فقط صعد  125  نقطة وهبط   110  نقطة  
تعظيم سلام يا ابو الأندال

----------


## medhat 2007

مش قلتلك يا بوحة

----------


## bo7a

> الحمد لله أخي بوحة لقد تحقق هدفك الحمد لله الحمد لله 
> سأرفق شارت 
> لكن التعليق سيكون هنا لان الكتابة لم توضح على الشارت

 مبروك عليك انت يا قمر  
أنا لسه أكتيف وربنا يسهل ان شاء الله

----------


## أسامة أمين

سبب الارتداد هو عدم اختراق خط العسرين عند اار اس اي 
والمرة الثانية كدلك لم يستطع اختراقه لكن عند اختراقه سنرى مستويات 237 
والا فسيحاول والا فالصعود

----------


## bo7a

> سبب الارتداد هو عدم اختراق خط العسرين عند اار اس اي 
> والمرة الثانية كدلك لم يستطع اختراقه لكن عند اختراقه سنرى مستويات 237 
> والا فسيحاول والا فالصعود

 تسلملي ايدك يا قمر وتحليل رائع من شخصية رائعة  
الله يبارك فيك ويزيدك من علمه وفضله

----------


## bo7a

> مش قلتلك يا بوحة

 الصبر بس يا معلم وهقولك مبروك كمان شوية ...... ما تستعجلش

----------


## medhat 2007

انا عقبال ما بولع سجترة بلاقى السعر اتغير 50 نقطة 
حاسس ان فى عفريت فى الشارت

----------


## أسامة أمين

> تسلملي ايدك يا قمر وتحليل رائع من شخصية رائعة  
> الله يبارك فيك ويزيدك من علمه وفضله

 أنا تلميدك يا استادنا 
احرجتنا فأنا لم أقل ولا شيء  :Cloud9:  :Cloud9:

----------


## medhat 2007

انا حتى مش عارف اكتب المشاركة صح متقلقش يا بوحة كله فى التمام
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههه

----------


## أسامة أمين

> انا عقبال ما بولع سجترة بلاقى السعر اتغير 50 نقطة 
> حاسس ان فى عفريت فى الشارت

 أكيد ابليس اليوم يتحكم في الفوركس بيقول  
والله صدق أخي بوحة اليوم كلهم كسبانين البايعين والشاريين 
ابو علليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي اقعد خارج السوق كي نكسب         لا تزعللللللللللللللللللللل

----------


## bo7a

> انا عقبال ما بولع سجترة بلاقى السعر اتغير 50 نقطة 
> حاسس ان فى عفريت فى الشارت

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
يا معلم هو دا جديد عليه .... ما احنا واخدين علي شغل الجنان دا  
بس ربنا يكرمه هو عاوز زقه صغيرة وهنقول مبروك

----------


## bo7a

> أنا تلميدك يا استادنا 
> احرجتنا فأنا لم أقل ولا شيء

 العفو يا باشا ..... العين ما تعلاش عن الحاجب   :Icon31:

----------


## aboali

> أكيد ابليس اليوم يتحكم في الفوركس بيقول  
> والله صدق أخي بوحة اليوم كلهم كسبانين البايعين والشاريين 
> ابو علليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي اقعد خارج السوق كي نكسب لا تزعللللللللللللللللللللل

   
يا عم انا بره بس بالنصف المكسب

----------


## أسامة أمين

> يا عم انا بره بس بالنصف المكسب

 خلاص اتفقنا

----------


## أسامة أمين

المجنون يكافع عند خط الار اس اي 30 بعد ارتداده من خط 20 الان سنشهد تدبدب  الى حين اختراق 30 صعودا الى 240 او نزولا الى 238.20 وبعدها عتبة ال 20

----------


## bo7a

> المجنون يكافع عند خط الار اس اي 30 بعد ارتداده من خط 20 الان سنشهد تدبدب الى حين اختراق 30 صعودا الى 240 او نزولا الى 238.20 وبعدها عتبة ال 20

 تسلم يا معلم على المتابعة الجميلة دي  
يعني في حال اخترق 30  صعودا يبقي ممكن نشوف 240.60  ويقفل الجاب ولا أنا كدا نظري ضعيف   :Nono:

----------


## أسامة أمين

> تسلم يا معلم على المتابعة الجميلة دي  
> يعني في حال اخترق 30 صعودا يبقي ممكن نشوف 240.60 ويقفل الجاب ولا أنا كدا نظري ضعيف

 انشاء الله تمام 
لكن الحدر لاحظ الماكد في مستوياته السابقة 
ساتغيب الان  ف-السلام عليكم

----------


## aboali

يا جماعه مش عاوزين استعجال 
اكبر غلط الشغل اليوم مهما كان واضح
ولا تنسو ان اكبر غلط الانتقام من السوق
 عودة الندل+ دائره الانتقام = 30 يوم فى السجن
ويا عالم يمكن فى الاخر مستشفى المجانين

----------


## bo7a

> يا جماعه مش عاوزين استعجال 
> اكبر غلط الشغل اليوم مهما كان واضح
> ولا تنسو ان اكبر غلط الانتقام من السوق
> عودة الندل+ دائره الانتقام = 30 يوم فى السجن
> ويا عالم يمكن فى الاخر مستشفى المجانين

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
العيال وصيتك يا ابو علي .. خلي بالك منهم لحد ما أرجع

----------


## aboali

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> العيال وصيتك يا ابو علي .. خلي بالك منهم لحد ما أرجع

   وصية مين يا ابنى ما احنا هنكون مع بعض   :013:

----------


## bo7a

> وصية مين يا ابنى ما احنا هنكون مع بعض

 خلاص شوف حد نوصي عليه عيالنا سوا  
بس أنا خايف علي ولادي من ولادك ...  دول كلهم بيضربوا كابتشينو واولادي مش واخدين ع الكلام دا  
العيال هتفقد على ما نطلع من السجن هنلاقيهم تجار كابتشينو  :013:

----------


## medhat 2007

بس اكيد هيكسبوا من تجارة الكابيتشينو و مش هيخسروا زى الفوركس

----------


## ALBASSAM

تصبحون على خير يا جملعه يا ابطال 
بالتوفيق ونراكم غداً يا وحوش ,,

----------


## bo7a

> تصبحون على خير يا جملعه يا ابطال 
> بالتوفيق ونراكم غداً يا وحوش ,,

 مش هتستني يا معلمة لما نبارك  ؟  
عموما الله يعينك يا قمر وتصبح علي الف خير

----------


## medhat 2007

بوحة انت نمت و لا ايه
 دا انا مصدقت ان ابو الاندال هدى شوية وبطل التنطيط على الشارت طالع نازل

----------


## bo7a

> بوحة انت نمت و لا ايه
> دا انا مصدقت ان ابو الاندال هدى شوية وبطل التنطيط على الشارت طالع نازل

 يا معلم هو أنا أقدر أنام برده وانت صاحي  ؟؟ 
معاك لحد ما أقولك مبروك وادخل أنام شوية   :Yawn:

----------


## bo7a

انت داخل من كام بالظبط يا معلم مدحت ؟

----------


## medhat 2007

239.50

----------


## bo7a

> 239.50

 على بركة الله يا معلم ان شاء الله بمكسب ممتاز وصبح صبح

----------


## medhat 2007

ايه رايك نعمل تريللنج علشان الحركات الهبلة بتاعته

----------


## bo7a

> ايه رايك نعمل تريللنج علشان الحركات الهبلة بتاعته

 لا بلاش تريلينج علشان كدا هتضيع الربح  
ممكن حاجة أحسن :  نخرج من هنا بمكسب حلو ونستني ينزل تاني ونشتريه ومعاه لحد ما يقفل الجاب  
ايه رأيك يا معلم ؟

----------


## medhat 2007

بس ممكن يروح يقفله دلوقتى من غير ما ينزل تانى 
و بعدين ممكن ننام فجاة او يغم علينا لو منزلش

----------


## bo7a

> بس ممكن يروح يقفله دلوقتى من غير ما ينزل تانى 
> و بعدين ممكن ننام فجاة او يغم علينا لو منزلش

 خلاص استني عليه بقي يقفل الجاب او تخرج بنص العقود عند  240.20  والنص التاني 240.50  
وتحرك الاستوب للعقود المتبقية عند  240.00  يبقي كدا فل الفل  
هو عموما اخترق الافتتاح وان شاء الله مش هينزل تاني

----------


## medhat 2007

اوكى كدا افضل برده
و ان شاء الله خير

----------


## bo7a

> اوكى كدا افضل برده
> و ان شاء الله خير

 تابع معايا يا معلم

----------


## bo7a

أنا خرجت + 40  نقطة

----------


## فوركسي طموح

ههههههه ايه ده يامعلمه . 
والله نمتلي كم ساعه طبعا انت عارف مين الي خلانا ننام بدري اليوم :Regular Smile:  
ايووووه هو يامعلم يونس محمود موش غيروه :012:  
قمت لشرب المويه وقلت واد ياعبدوه افتح شف وش صاير . 
وش ذا الخبل هههههههههه . 
اكثر مايطمئن انه طلع من اخر مستوى وصل اليه اكثر من ميه اربعين نؤطه وهذا يكاد يوحي بانتهاء الموجه الثانيه بي التي تحدثنا فيها سابقا وقد اكون مخطئأ.   
ارى يامعمه ان 241.50 على الاقل قد يكون في متناول اليد ولذلك ساضعه الليمت عنده وسأضع الوقف دون اخر نقطه وصل لها في القاع بخمسة نقطاط عند 238.20 واكمل النومه :012:  
وبعدها نجلس نحتريه من فوق للبيع اذا اتضحت الصورة حينها  دون مخالفة الترند والله يرحم حبيبنا ومعلمنا سعد الوافي ويسكنه فسيح جناته فقد حذرنا كثيرا كما قرأت له من مخالفة الترند للاهداف البعيده وهذا ماجعلني اخش بعقود بسيطه للغايه هذه المره . 
كذلك مادفعني للشراء مبكرا دون اشارات انعكاس توحي بانتهاء الموجه اضافة للترند القوي وفايبو 38 واضحه هو قرب الباوند مع فرعه للدولار حينها من مستوى قوي 20204 وقد توقعت للسعر ان يرده  موحيا بانتهاء موجه هبوطيه اولى ثم الطلوع في تصحيح ثم اكمال الهبوط قليلا والحمد لله ان السعر حاول الاغلاق تحته لثلاث ساعات ولم يستطع .  
تصبح على خير يامعلمه انت وبقية الرجاله ولنا موعد في الصباح الباكر  :Yawn:

----------


## bo7a

> ههههههه ايه ده يامعلمه . 
> والله نمتلي كم ساعه طبعا انت عارف مين الي خلانا ننام بدري اليوم 
> ايووووه هو يامعلم يونس محمود موش غيروه 
> قمت لشرب المويه وقلت واد ياعبدوه افتح شف وش صاير . 
> وش ذا الخبل هههههههههه . 
> اكثر مايطمئن انه طلع من اخر مستوى وصل اليه اكثر من ميه اربعين نؤطه وهذا يكاد يوحي بانتهاء الموجه الثانيه بي التي تحدثنا فيها سابقا وقد اكون مخطئأ.   
> ارى يامعمه ان 241.50 على الاقل قد يكون في متناول اليد ولذلك ساضعه الليمت عنده وسأضع الوقف دون اخر نقطه وصل لها في القاع بخمسة نقطاط عند 238.20 واكمل النومه 
> وبعدها نجلس نحتريه من فوق للبيع اذا اتضحت الصورة حينها دون مخالفة الترند والله يرحم حبيبنا ومعلمنا سعد الوافي ويسكنه فسيح جناته فقد حذرنا كثيرا كما قرأت له من مخالفة الترند للاهداف البعيده وهذا ماجعلني اخش بعقود بسيطه للغايه هذه المره . 
> كذلك مادفعني للشراء مبكرا دون اشارات انعكاس توحي بانتهاء الموجه اضافة للترند القوي وفايبو 38 واضحه هو قرب الباوند مع فرعه للدولار حينها من مستوى قوي 20204 وقد توقعت للسعر ان يرده موحيا بانتهاء موجه هبوطيه اولى ثم الطلوع في تصحيح ثم اكمال الهبوط قليلا والحمد لله ان السعر حاول الاغلاق تحته لثلاث ساعات ولم يستطع .  
> تصبح على خير يامعلمه انت وبقية الرجاله ولنا موعد في الصباح الباكر

 صباح الفل يا عبووووود   كلام سليم يا قمر وأنا مقتنع به تماما بس منتظر كسر المثلث دا واللي هيتزامن كسره مع مستوي 240.35   وهدخل لونج بهدف 100  نقطة وأخرج قبل السور الشائك عند الدايلي بايفوت 241.68   والمقاومة الرخمة  ( الدعم السابق )  241.75   بالتوفيق ان شاء الله يا عبود وننتظر هناك ايه اللي هيعمله أبو الأندال

----------


## bo7a

صباح الفل والياسمين علي عيون كل الحلوين   أنا هدخل لونج من السعر الحالي 240.15  :Drive1:    والهدف 241.15  :Thumb:  واستوب 239.60  :Thmbdn:    وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الفل والياسمين علي عيون كل الحلوين   أنا هدخل لونج من السعر الحالي 240.15   والهدف 241.15  واستوب 239.60     وصبح صبح

 الاستوب الي نقطة الدخول   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الفل والياسمين علي عيون كل الحلوين   أنا هدخل لونج من السعر الحالي 240.15   والهدف 241.15  واستوب 239.60     وصبح صبح

   

> الاستوب الي نقطة الدخول   وصبح صبح

   الحمد لله ..... تحقق الهدف   + 100  نقطة    :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معلم أأأأأه يامعلم أأأه يامعلم . 
تم الاغلاق تضامنا معك على 241.33 بريح مية وسبعين نؤطه تقريبا على السريع .  
وانا ارى الحين ان ننتظر ونترقب الوضع والف مبروووووك يامعلم :Thumb:  :Thumb:  
والمرا دي نئوووول ياسلام على الباوند وحلاوته فعين العوشاااااااااااء  :012:

----------


## bo7a

> معلم أأأأأه يامعلم أأأه يامعلم . 
> تم الاغلاق تضامنا معك على 241.33 بريح مية وسبعين نؤطه تقريبا على السريع .  
> وانا ارى الحين ان ننتظر ونترقب الوضع والف مبروووووك يامعلم 
> والمرا دي نئوووول ياسلام على الباوند وحلاوته فعين العوشاااااااااااء

 الله يبارك فيك يا قمر مليون مبروك عليك يا عبوووووود   فعلا ننتظر هنا نشوف هيعمل ايه في المنطقة دي لو كسر 241.68  ناخده لونج تاني من نقطة كويسة   وصبح صبح يا معلم

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معلم والله اللونق يخوف حتى ولو كان الارتفاع الى الان واضحاً . 
خلينا نصبر شويا ومانخالفش الترند حتى ولو ارتفع ميتين نقطه كمان وهذا رأيي وصبح صبح على المعلم وبئية الرجاله .

----------


## bo7a

> معلم والله اللونق يخوف حتى ولو كان الارتفاع الى الان واضحاً . 
> خلينا نصبر شويا ومانخالفش الترند حتى ولو ارتفع ميتين نقطه كمان وهذا رأيي وصبح صبح على المعلم وبئية الرجاله .

 والله يا معلم ولا يخوف ولا حاجة .. بعد كسر القناة دي أعتقد فيه 200 نقطة فوق والله أعلم  :Yikes3:   بس يكسر البايفوت دايلي وهنشوفه فوق 242.85   ولو نزل ل 240.50 هاخده لونج تاني بهدف 70 نقطة واستوب تحت الأخضر وصبح صبح

----------


## amr gamil

ممكن أعرف أنتم بتعتمدوا على أيه فى الدخول ؟ 
                وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## bo7a

> ممكن أعرف أنتم بتعتمدوا على أيه فى الدخول ؟ 
> وجزاكم الله خيراً

 صباح الفل يا عمور ...  منور يا باشا   والله بنعتمد على كل حاجة كلاسيك ( ترندات ودعوم ومقاومات وفايبو وبايفوت وأنماط )   ومعانا خبراء في اليوت والمؤشرات يعني كله ما شاء الله ... ربنا يبارك في الجميع   صبح صبح يا برنس

----------


## فوركسي طموح

الله عليك يامعلم انا متوقع الصعود وقد يكون لاكثر من ميتين نؤطه مثل ماقلتلك ولكني لن اشتري وقد تكون هناك فرصه اوضح في الازواج الاخرى ولكني حستناكم فوووق ولما نتئابل في نؤطه كويسه نديلوووه بيع اذا وضحت الصورة وأديتنا الإشاره . 
وصبح صبح على الجدعاااان .

----------


## bo7a

> الله عليك يامعلم انا متوقع الصعود وقد يكون لاكثر من ميتين نؤطه مثل ماقلتلك ولكني لن اشتري وقد تكون هناك فرصه اوضح في الازواج الاخرى ولكني حستناكم فوووق ولما نتئابل في نؤطه كويسه نديلوووه بيع اذا وضحت الصورة وأديتنا الإشاره . 
> وصبح صبح على الجدعاااان .

 والله صح يا عبود المفروض الواحد ينتظر برده  
بس انت شايف أخوك صاحي بدري النهاردا ولازم نجري الدورة الدموية   :Drive1:  
هههههههههههه صبح يا كبير حتتنا وانا اللي رهن اشارتك يا قمر

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> والله صح يا عبود المفروض الواحد ينتظر برده  
> بس انت شايف أخوك صاحي بدري النهاردا ولازم نجري الدورة الدموية  
> هههههههههههه صبح يا كبير حتتنا وانا اللي رهن اشارتك يا قمر

 أحلى تحيه لاحلى دورة دمويه  :Smile:  . 
بالفعل يامعلمه الكل بيكمل بعضوه  والحمد لله اللي نفذنا بجلدنا دهو الندل رجع وخارها شويه وقد يكون له صعود قريب وأحلى تحية  للصعود القريب  . :012:  
وصبح صبح  ياسيدي الحج . :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## amr gamil

شكراً على الرد .

----------


## bo7a

صبح صبح   هدخل لونج باذن الله من السعر الحالي 240.45 والهدف 241.15

----------


## فوركسي طموح

كل التوفيق ليييك يامعلمه .  
واااه على نقطة 241.60 اللي أولت عليها فهو ان لم يستطع كسرها فحتكون مشاكل لتحت . 
فهوا صحح لحد الان ثولتومية نؤطه والفلات الغير منتظم قد تقطع فيه الموجه سي والموجات الحاليه قد توحي بطلوع قريب ولكنه قد يكون بسيط ان لم يكن هناك امتداد والترند لازال هابطاً .

----------


## bo7a

> كل التوفيق ليييك يامعلمه .  
> واااه على نقطة 241.60 اللي أولت عليها فهو ان لم يستطع كسرها فحتكون مشاكل لتحت . 
> فهوا صحح لحد الان ثولتومية نؤطه والفلات الغير منتظم قد تقطع فيه الموجه سي والموجات الحاليه قد توحي بطلوع بسيط ان لم يكن هناك امتداد والترند لازال هابطاً .

 صبح صبح يا حبيب قلبي وبالتوفيق لنا جميعا يارب   هو ان شاء الله هيختبرها مرة تانية ... وانا برده حاسس انه مش هيكسرها ولكن أنا خايف من الشورت أكتر من اللونج   ولو ما نجح في اختراقها وكسرها يبقي هستناه تحت وأخده لونج بهدف بعيد بس لما نشوف هيعمل ايه   وصبح صبح وتسلملي الايادي يا قمر

----------


## forex147

صباح الصباح يا بني ادمين
وبالتوفيق للكل واسبوع سعيد

----------


## amr gamil

إن شاء الله  مكملين فى الصفقة اللونج الى من  
 ?140.45

----------


## فوركسي طموح

يالله معااااك يامعلم انا شريت من 240.12 والهدف مية نؤطة وعملت هيدج تحت بثمانين نؤطه .

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الصباح يا بني ادمين
> وبالتوفيق للكل واسبوع سعيد

 صباح الفل يا ريس واسبوع سعيد عليك يا قمر ان شاء الله وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> يالله معااااك يامعلم انا شريت من 240.12 والهدف مية نؤطة وعملت هيدج تحت بثمانين نؤطه .

 بالتوفيق يا حبيب القلب يا غالي المستوي دا ممتاز في اللونج برده وأنا هعمل تعزيز من هنا  
والي الأهداف ان شاء الله وصبح صبح يا معلمة

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح    هدخل لونج باذن الله من السعر الحالي 240.45 والهدف 241.15

 عقد تعزيزي من  239.65  والهدف 240.45  باذن الله   وصبح صبح

----------


## فوركسي طموح

هههههههههههه والله اني قبل ماتنزل ردك ابعدت الهيدج ووضعت امر تسكير الصفقه عند 240.30 بربح ان تم كام نؤطه حلوين رغم ان العقود قليله . 
معلم الحياد هو سيد الموقف حتى الان ومن ثم كما اظن سيتبعه البيع .

----------


## bo7a

> هههههههههههه والله اني قبل ماتنزل ردك ابعدت الهيدج ووضعت امر تسكير الصفقه عند 240.30 بربح ان تم كام نؤطه حلوين رغم ان العقود قليله . 
> معلم الحياد هو سيد الموقف حتى الان ومن ثم كما اظن سيتبعه البيع .

 والله يا معلم الحياد فعلا هو الصح دلوقتي بس الواحد بيلعب علي كام نقطة مش كتير   واذا اغلقت شمعة ساعة فوق 240.05 / 10  يبقي هيروح يختبر 241.68  تاني   وأنا هخرج عند  241.15  علشان نكون في المضمون يا كبير المعلمين   وربنا يوفق باذن الله

----------


## forex147

الين دولار  محصور بين 119.30 و 118.15

----------


## أبومحمود

> والله يا معلم الحياد فعلا هو الصح دلوقتي بس الواحد بيلعب علي كام نقطة مش كتير   واذا اغلقت شمعة ساعة فوق 240.05 / 10 يبقي هيروح يختبر 241.68 تاني   وأنا هخرج عند 241.15 علشان نكون في المضمون يا كبير المعلمين    وربنا يوفق باذن الله

 صبح صبح على المعلم  وكل الرجاله   كدا  صح      وبص على الكندي مايتفوتش  زي ماقال  عمو صلاح   ندخل شوية حاجات مع المجنون يمكن يستحي   ويعقل  ...

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معلمه اعتقد ان امر الصعود بدأ يغدو صعب شوي وسلأغلق العقود الجايه بالقرب من مستويات الدخول ان رجعلها  والاكتفاء بالربح السابق  :Ohmy:

----------


## amr gamil

ما العمل الآن ؟

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> ما العمل الآن ؟

  
كل الاحتمالات مطروحه الان وقد يكون السوق لم تتضح وجهته تماما وان كنت لم تدخل فقد ترى الصبر والصبر جمييييييل  :012:  وقد أكون مخطأ وسيأتي انشاء الله المعلم وبقية الخبراء ويوضحون الاحتمالات اكثر .

----------


## amr gamil

انا دخلت لونج مع المعلم

----------


## أبومحمود

> كل الاحتمالات مطروحه الان وقد يكون السوق لم تتضح وجهته تماما وان كنت لم تدخل فقد ترى الصبر والصبر جمييييييل  وقد أكون مخطأ وسيأتي انشاء الله المعلم وبقية الخبراء ويوضحون الاحتمالات اكثر .

 ممكن بيع بهدف 238.90   يعني 40 نقطة على السريع إن شاء الله مع وقف فوق آخر شمعة

----------


## خالد ابن الوليد

تحياتي لبوحة وفوركسي وجميع الاعضاء  بالنسبة للمجنون وجميع ازواج الين فهناك حالة من الضباب تسود الاسواق ةعدم وضوح في الاتجاه رغم كل هذا الهبوط لكن حتى الآن لم نرى اي بوادر لانتهاء التصحيح وايضا لم نرى بوادر لانعكاس الاتجاه فالتوتر السائد في الاسواق يعطي شيئا من الضبابية على حركة الازواج كلها وفي صادرتها ازواج الين لهذا فان الجلوس جانبا واتخاذ وضعية المتفرج على السوق لحين اتتضاح الامور ستكون افيد وبهذا نهرب من الخسارة والربح المحظوظ  تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> ممكن بيع بهدف 238.90 يعني 40 نقطة على السريع إن شاء الله مع وقف فوق آخر شمعة

 وانا اتوقع الصعود ولكنه في الوقت الحالي قد لايكون لمستويات عليا . 
والانتظار اسلم وقد أكون مخطأً .

----------


## أسامة أمين

مبروووك للكل انشاء الله تعالى وفي مقدمتهم استادنا بوحة 
لي عودة انشاء الله بعد صلاة الظهر 
وصبح صبح

----------


## forex147

> تحياتي لبوحة وفوركسي وجميع الاعضاء  بالنسبة للمجنون وجميع ازواج الين فهناك حالة من الضباب تسود الاسواق ةعدم وضوح في الاتجاه رغم كل هذا الهبوط لكن حتى الآن لم نرى اي بوادر لانتهاء التصحيح وايضا لم نرى بوادر لانعكاس الاتجاه فالتوتر السائد في الاسواق يعطي شيئا من الضبابية على حركة الازواج كلها وفي صادرتها ازواج الين لهذا فان الجلوس جانبا واتخاذ وضعية المتفرج على السوق لحين اتتضاح الامور ستكون افيد وبهذا نهرب من الخسارة والربح المحظوظ  تحياتي وتقديري

 جزاك الله خير
الانتظار لمن خارج السوق هو سيد الموقف والين دولار في انتظار نهايه التصحيح
وبدايه مشوار مقابل كافه العملات وفرصه ذهبيه وشراء مراكز جيده في السوق عند تاكيد التصحيح
اما الان الوضع هبوط وان شاء الله تتضح الرؤيا للين دولار عند الدعم الاول118 والثاني  
 115.80 والله اعلم

----------


## bo7a

> الين دولار محصور بين 119.30 و 118.15

 فيه حاجة مش مظبوطة شكلها هتحصل دلوقتي في أزواج الين كلها   :Nono:  استر يارب

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح على المعلم وكل الرجاله كدا صح وبص على الكندي مايتفوتش زي ماقال عمو صلاح ندخل شوية حاجات مع المجنون يمكن يستحي ويعقل ...

 صباح الفل يا أبو نسمة ...  يوم سعيد عليك ان شاء الله  
قولي صحيح ايه وجهة نظرك في الكندي يا معلم

----------


## bo7a

> تحياتي لبوحة وفوركسي وجميع الاعضاء  بالنسبة للمجنون وجميع ازواج الين فهناك حالة من الضباب تسود الاسواق ةعدم وضوح في الاتجاه رغم كل هذا الهبوط لكن حتى الآن لم نرى اي بوادر لانتهاء التصحيح وايضا لم نرى بوادر لانعكاس الاتجاه فالتوتر السائد في الاسواق يعطي شيئا من الضبابية على حركة الازواج كلها وفي صادرتها ازواج الين لهذا فان الجلوس جانبا واتخاذ وضعية المتفرج على السوق لحين اتتضاح الامور ستكون افيد وبهذا نهرب من الخسارة والربح المحظوظ  تحياتي وتقديري

 أهلا أهلا حبيب قلبي أبو سليمان برنانكي العرب   ايه النور دا كله يا زعيم ... كلام عين العقل وفعلا نخلينا بره لحد ما نشوف ايه اللي هيحصل   أخرج بس بالعقدين دول ونستني ..... وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> مبروووك للكل انشاء الله تعالى وفي مقدمتهم استادنا بوحة 
> لي عودة انشاء الله بعد صلاة الظهر 
> وصبح صبح

 صبح صبح يا زعيم  
انت اللي استاذي واستاذ استاذي يا قمر ومنتظرينك وتقبل الله   :Smile:

----------


## forex147

> فيه حاجة مش مظبوطة شكلها هتحصل دلوقتي في أزواج الين كلها  استر يارب

 الله يستر 
بس ركز على الين دولار عند المقاومه 119 راح يسحب النذل معاه لفوق اذا كسرها 241.00

----------


## bo7a

> الله يستر 
> بس ركز على الين دولار عند المقاومه 119 راح يسحب النذل معاه لفوق اذا كسرها 241.00

 المنطقة دي فيها ألغام فعلا ... بس معتقدش انه يقدر يكسر دلوقتي ... دا الدولار مريييييييض   :Thmbdn:

----------


## forex147

عيان يا عيني اجيبله دكتور يديه انجكشن في الوريد يفوق شوي  يخبط دماغه في السقف ويرجع ينام ثاني

----------


## omaraiad

ًصباح الفل على زين المعلمين ونواره الحته .شباطه بيحييك من قلب المعركه.ومعاك على اللونج يازعيم ولا فيه الغام ولا هم يحزنووون...وعيال نييورك مرعوبين منك ..وستوب لوس حلو واديلووو ادى

----------


## bo7a

> عقد تعزيزي من 239.65 والهدف 240.45 باذن الله    وصبح صبح

 تحقق الهدف الأول بفضل الله   +  80  نقطة   وبانتظار هدف العقد الأساسي      

> _صبح صبح     هدخل لونج باذن الله من السعر الحالي 240.45 والهدف 241.15_

----------


## فوركسي طموح

تم الخروج يامعلم ولله الحمد من عند 240.30 بربح كام نؤطه وادعو اله ان يصل لكل اهدافك وصبح صبحعلى سيد المعلمين  .

----------


## bo7a

> ًصباح الفل على زين المعلمين ونواره الحته .شباطه بيحييك من قلب المعركه.ومعاك على اللونج يازعيم ولا فيه الغام ولا هم يحزنووون...وعيال نييورك مرعوبين منك ..وستوب لوس حلو واديلووو ادى

 ايه يا معلم شباطة الجمال دا كله  
وشك ولا القمر يا قمر ..... صبح صبح يا معلمة واستني ندخل تاني مع بعض يا برنس

----------


## bo7a

> تم الخروج يامعلم ولله الحمد .

 مليون مبرووووووووووك يا عبووووووود  
ويارب مزيد من الأرباح باذن الله ومنتظرين متابعتك وتوجيهاتك يا قمر

----------


## فوركسي طموح

داهو كسر مستوى 240.10 وبقوووووه يامعلمه . 
وبوص لشارت الدقيقه وتشوف انه طلع منه ل40.45 خلال دقيقه واحده فقط ولكنه الليمت والحمد لله   :012: . 
وقد يعود الان كنقطة دعم قويه كما السابق. 
اتمنى لك التوفيق ولكل الرجاله وصبح صبح على الكل .

----------


## bo7a

> _صبح صبح     هدخل لونج باذن الله من السعر الحالي 240.45 والهدف 241.15_

   هخرج من العقد الأساسي عند نقطة الدخول   وننتظر فرصة أخري ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> داهو كسر مستوى 240.10 وبقوووووه يامعلمه . 
> وبوص لشارت الدقيقه وتشوف انه طلع منه ل40.45 خلال دقيقه واحده فقط ولكنه الليمت والحمد لله . 
> وقد يعود الان كنقطة دعم قويه كما السابق. 
> اتمنى لك التوفيق ولكل الرجاله وصبح صبح على الكل .

 أتوقع انه يهبط شوية ويرجع للترند المكسور تاني  
عموما 240.45  لجني الأرباح ممتازة ....  ننتظر هبوطه ونشتريه من نقطة كويسة  
وصبح صبح

----------


## forex147

الف مبرووك يا كابتن
وعقبال المليون

----------


## bo7a

> الف مبرووك يا كابتن
> وعقبال المليون

 الله يبارك فيك يا ريسنا وبلاش تخلي جمال يمسك البلد يا ريس في عرضك   :Ohmy:

----------


## forex147

> الله يبارك فيك يا ريسنا وبلاش تخلي جمال يمسك البلد يا ريس في عرضك

 متخافش هو لسه بصحته وامس لعب ماتش اسكواش مع امير وجيه وغلبه  يعنى لسه قاعد  مطول
وممكن يتحنط بعدين  :012:

----------


## bo7a

> متخافش هو لسه بصحته وامس لعب ماتش اسكواش مع امير وجيه وغلبه يعنى لسه قاعد مطول
> وممكن يتحنط بعدين

 يعني قاعدين علي قلبنا يا اولاد مبارك   :Idea:   :Nono:   :Idea:

----------


## أسامة أمين

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على محمد ابن عبد الله وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين  
إخواني يتضح من المؤشر الدي في المرفقات ان الزوج بدأ بالفعل يعطي مؤشرات شراء على المستوى المتوسط - توضيح الزوج ما زال موجه للنزول لكن بدات تظهر ملامح الصعود

----------


## أسامة أمين

على الا 4 ساعات 
يواجه خط 30 كعتبة على الصعود

----------


## forex147

هو يحب يسمع
اخترناك اخنرناك كل يوم قبل الفطار
ويهدي اغنيه ظلموه واشوف فيك يوم للحبايب

----------


## bo7a

> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على محمد ابن عبد الله وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين  
> إخواني يتضح من المؤشر الدي في المرفقات ان الزوج بدأ بالفعل يعطي مؤشرات شراء على المستوى المتوسط - توضيح الزوج ما زال موجه للنزول لكن بدات تظهر ملامح الصعود

 اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيد الخلق أجمعين ... الله يبارك فيك يا قمر  
وتسلم ايدك على المتابعة الجميلة دي وتسلم مؤشراتك كمان يا قمر  
أنا هشتري باذن الله في حال كسر 241.68  بهدف كبير ان شاء الله  
ولكن كمضاربة الزوج دلوقتي في تذبذب فظيع والأمور مش واضحة وبحاول أدخل من نقاط كويسة  
وأخطف كام بوينت حلوين كدا وأخرج بس عموما أنا بشتري بس  
وصبح صبح يا قمر وتسلم الايادي

----------


## أسامة أمين

لكن كوننا مضاربين 
يعني نحن حساباتنا صغيرة وما تتحمل نتعامل مع شارت 30 د و 15 د في آن واحد حتى نتجنب اشارات خاطئة 
فعلى شارت 15 د أعطى اشارة بيع لكني والله اعلم أراها اشارة كادبة 
لأنه في نفس الوقت ما زلت انظر الى صعود حوالي 50 نقطة في شارت 30 د
الا ادا تم اختراق خط الار اس اي 50 في شارت 30 د فعندها تكون صادقة انشاء الله تعالى 
هدا و قد أكون مخطيء والله تعالى  اعلم

----------


## bo7a

> هو يحب يسمع
> اخترناك اخنرناك كل يوم قبل الفطار
> ويهدي اغنيه ظلموه واشوف فيك يوم للحبايب

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه   
ابن الوز عوام   :012:

----------


## أبومحمود

> صباح الفل يا أبو نسمة ... يوم سعيد عليك ان شاء الله  
> قولي صحيح ايه وجهة نظرك في الكندي يا معلم

 ماعليش اتأخرت عليك يامعلم    الشارت بيتكلم كندي    وشوف أنا خشيت منين  وحا أعزز  دلوقتي من 644    وبعدين مين جمال ده لو بتاع موزمبيق السفلى ماعليش     لو حد غيره ماتجيبش أسمي الله يخليك ..

----------


## bo7a

> لكن كوننا مضاربين 
> يعني نحن حساباتنا صغيرة وما تتحمل نتعامل مع شارت 30 د و 15 د في آن واحد حتى نتجنب اشارات خاطئة 
> فعلى شارت 15 د أعطى اشارة بيع لكني والله اعلم أراها اشارة كادبة 
> لأنه في نفس الوقت ما زلت انظر الى صعود حوالي 50 نقطة في شارت 30 د
> الا ادا تم اختراق خط الار اس اي 50 في شارت 30 د فعندها تكون صادقة انشاء الله تعالى 
> هدا و قد أكون مخطيء والله تعالى اعلم

 أنا برده من رأيي استغلال أي هبوط للشراء فقط  
الزوج حتي الان ما قررش انه يكمل هبوط ... وفي التذبذب دا ممكن الواحد ياخد كام بوينت حلوين  
خصوصا انه محصور بين نقط محددة وصبح صبح يا زعيم

----------


## bo7a

> ماعليش اتأخرت عليك يامعلم الشارت بيتكلم كندي وشوف أنا خشيت منين وحا أعزز دلوقتي من 644 وبعدين مين جمال ده لو بتاع موزمبيق السفلى ماعليش لو حد غيره ماتجيبش أسمي الله يخليك ..

 تسلم الأيادي يا معلم وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله  
أنا كنت بستفسر منك لأن دي وجهة نظري برده ولكن الزوج دا اصبحت لا اطيقه  
خسر واحد من أعز أصدقائي مبلغ كبير في الصعود دا وأنا في قمة الحزن علشانه والله  
ربنا يصبره ويعوضه كل خير باذن الله

----------


## أبومحمود

بص يابوحة   أعتقد والعلم عند الله    أن ممكن تعمل قرشين كويسين اليوم وممكن بكره  بعد كدا مرحلة ملل  خلي قرشين يعني فلوس مايروحش بالك بعيد    وبعديم ملجاوبتنيش في موضوع جمال

----------


## أبومحمود

بص يابوحة أعتقد والعلم عند الله أن ممكن تعمل قرشين كويسين اليوم وممكن بكره بعد كدا مرحلة ملل خلي بالك قرشين يعني فلوس مايروحش بالك بعيد وبعدين ماجاوبتنيش في موضوع جمال

----------


## bo7a

> بص يابوحة أعتقد والعلم عند الله أن ممكن تعمل قرشين كويسين اليوم وممكن بكره بعد كدا مرحلة ملل خلي قرشين يعني فلوس مايروحش بالك بعيد وبعديم ملجاوبتنيش في موضوع جمال

 هو يا معلم بتاع جمهورية موزمبيق العربية  
وهجيب اسمك وهقول كل حاجة   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> بص يابوحة أعتقد والعلم عند الله أن ممكن تعمل قرشين كويسين اليوم وممكن بكره بعد كدا مرحلة ملل خلي بالك قرشين يعني فلوس مايروحش بالك بعيد وبعدين ماجاوبتنيش في موضوع جمال

 دا صدي صوت ولا ايه   :Nono:

----------


## أسامة أمين

> أنا برده من رأيي استغلال أي هبوط للشراء فقط  
> الزوج حتي الان ما قررش انه يكمل هبوط ... وفي التذبذب دا ممكن الواحد ياخد كام بوينت حلوين  
> خصوصا انه محصور بين نقط محددة وصبح صبح يا زعيم

 أخي بوحة بورك فيك 
نعم كلامك صحيح مية بالمية فالزوج لم يحدد الطريق 
اد ان الاهداف في هدا الوقت خصوصا يجب ان تكون صغيرة لقوة التدبدب 
بالنسبة الى وجهة النظر التي أرفقتها -انا- في الشارتين السابقين فهما ل 30 و 15 دقيقة يعني نقول للمضاربة السريعة انشاء الله 
وهو الى الان على شارت 30 د ما زال حاصل في خط 50 دون اختراقه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهدا قد يدعم صعوده لو دهب فوق 50  - لكن لا نتفاءل كثير في ظل هدا التدبدب -

----------


## أبومحمود

مش صدى بس خوف ... وده النيوزلندي تخلي بالك معاه آخر النهار شمعة اليوم وشمعة الساعة 8 كمان ولو قفل تحت الله أعلم حايوقف فين بس لو ماكسرش وقفل فوق البايفوت والترند يعني يبقى كلام تاني نتأكد منه قبل الشراء العيال بتوع نيوزلند مبارياتهم متأخرة شويه ولعبهم ياغالب يامضارب وبيعملو قلق ..  وربنا يرزق الجميع

----------


## bo7a

> أخي بوحة بورك فيك 
> نعم كلامك صحيح مية بالمية فالزوج لم يحدد الطريق 
> اد ان الاهداف في هدا الوقت خصوصا يجب ان تكون صغيرة لقوة التدبدب 
> بالنسبة الى وجهة النظر التي أرفقتها -انا- في الشارتين السابقين فهما ل 30 و 15 دقيقة يعني نقول للمضاربة السريعة انشاء الله 
> وهو الى الان على شارت 30 د ما زال حاصل في خط 50 دون اختراقه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وهدا قد يدعم صعوده لو دهب فوق 50 - لكن لا نتفاءل كثير في ظل هدا التدبدب -

 الله يبارك فيك يا قمر كلام عين العقل  
لو فكرنا في أهداف بعيدة لازم ننتظر تحديد الاتجاه اما هبوط أو صعود  
اغلاق اليوم هم جدا جدا وعليها نقرر بكره ان شاء الله  :Regular Smile:  
تسلم الايادي يا كبير

----------


## bo7a

> مش صدى بس خوف ... وده النيوزلندي تخلي بالك معاه آخر النهار شمعة اليوم وشمعة الساعة 8 كمان ولو قفل تحت الله أعلم حايوقف فين بس لو ماكسرش وقفل فوق البايفوت والترند يعني يبقى كلام تاني نتأكد منه قبل الشراء العيال بتوع نيوزلند مبارياتهم متأخرة شويه ولعبهم ياغالب يامضارب وبيعملو قلق .. وربنا يرزق الجميع

 خوف ؟ هههههههههههههههه 
أهي دي نكتة الاسبوع بقي  
تسلم ايدك يا معلم على الشارت الجميل دا ومنتظرين اغلاق الاربع ساعات  
صبح صبح

----------


## fxaqaba

اغلاق الديلي بولش حيأكد الارتداد من 38.2% خصوصا انها واقعة على خط الدعم

----------


## fxaqaba

على ما يبدو انو ناوي يعمل  RETRACEMENT الى 23.6%

----------


## simpa2000f

السلام عليكم  
بصراحة خطوط الميوري كل يوم بتثبت جدارتها وخصوصا مع ازواج الين شوف كيف ارتد السعر من الخط الاحمر رقم 2/8 وإليكم الشارت

----------


## fxaqaba

تنبيه هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام  38.2% نقطة دعم قوية على الويكلي

----------


## fxaqaba

weekly support

----------


## fxaqaba

23.6% واقعة على pivot level

----------


## simpa2000f

أعتقد والله اعلم انه يريد إعادة أختبار نقطة 238.28

----------


## simpa2000f

وهناك نقطة ثانية يمكن يقف عندها وهي  239.09 و إليكم الشارت  
وهذا والله أعلم

----------


## bo7a

تسلم الأيادي يامعلم حماده .... مجهود هايل كالعادة يا معلم   وأنا كمان ليا نفس وجهة النظر دي بانه الهبوط باطل لحين ثبوت العكس وثبوت العكس دا هيكون باغلاق اليوم   لو اغلاق اليوم كان تحت  239.45 / 35  فأنا شايف مستويات 236.00  قريبة جدا   واذا اغلق فوق هذا المستوي ويفضل ان يكون الاغلاق فوق 240.60 / 90  فالهبوط أصبح باطل   وهتبدأ موجات عنترية لأهداف شمالية و  250.00  هتبقي واردة جدا  صبح صبح يا معلم

----------


## bo7a

> أعتقد والله اعلم انه يريد إعادة أختبار نقطة 238.28

 تسلم ايدك يا باشا وأنا معاك انه هيهبط مرة تانية لاختبار المستوي دا ويصعد من جديد  
بس مستوي 239.05  أصبح صعب اختراقه في الوقت الحالي .... ربنا يسترها

----------


## forex147

زواج عتريس من فواده باطل
باااااااااااطل
باااااااطل
الاغلاق الشهري بكره وصبح صبح

----------


## simpa2000f

لابد يكون إقفال اليوم فوق 240.25

----------


## bo7a

هدخل شراء من السعر الحالي  239.75  والهدف 240.45  والله الموفق   صبح صبح

----------


## aboali

> هدخل شراء من السعر الحالي 239.75 والهدف 240.45 والله الموفق    صبح صبح

   وانا هدخل بيع من نفس النقطه   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> وانا هدخل بيع من نفس النقطه

 الله يبارك فيك ..... كدا يبقي ليك عندي عزومة   :012:

----------


## aboali

انا دخلت مخصوص علشان يا بوحه

----------


## bo7a

> انا دخلت مخصوص علشان يا بوحه

 انت حبيب قلبي .. بس خليها ديمو علشان انا هزعل لو خسرت  
ولا انت تخصص حقيقي   :012:

----------


## aboali

يا ابنى لو ديمو هكسب كتير اووووووووى

----------


## bo7a

> يا ابنى لو ديمو هكسب كتير اووووووووى

 ههههههههههههههه يا حبي كله بيكسب علي الديمو

----------


## aboali

السوق اليوم
ممل

----------


## Abo Osamah

> هدخل شراء من السعر الحالي 239.75 والهدف 240.45 والله الموفق    صبح صبح

 صفقه موفقه إنشاء الله...  لكن ألا تري أن إستقرار السعر حول 240 لعدة ساعات ربما يدفعه إلي ما فوق 241 هذه الليله؟

----------


## أبومحمود

> تسلم الأيادي يامعلم حماده .... مجهود هايل كالعادة يا معلم   وأنا كمان ليا نفس وجهة النظر دي بانه الهبوط باطل لحين ثبوت العكس وثبوت العكس دا هيكون باغلاق اليوم   لو اغلاق اليوم كان تحت 239.45 / 35 فأنا شايف مستويات 236.00 قريبة جدا   واذا اغلق فوق هذا المستوي ويفضل ان يكون الاغلاق فوق 240.60 / 90 فالهبوط أصبح باطل   وهتبدأ موجات عنترية لأهداف شمالية و 250.00 هتبقي واردة جدا   صبح صبح يا معلم

 بص بوحة باشا  الشارت   وركز معايا   هو أرتد من دعم أشبوعي وبقى محتار  في البايفوت 38  قفل فوقها  بس لاحظ الندالة   الشموع حمراء  يعني ماقفلش تحت بشموع حمراء  ولاقفل فوق بشموع خضراء يعني آخر نذالة وحيرة   الدخول دلوقتي خطير .. ( الا  أذا   حتستخدم أستراتيجية حبيب الكل  أبو علي  ) ..  والوضوح حيكون بعد الفجر أول ماتشتغل أسواق اليابان  وممكن مع سوق لندن  ألا على فكرة هي شموع خضراء ليه أنت عارف .. طيب بيضاء وناس بتزعل ؟؟

----------


## أبومحمود

ماعليش نسيت الشارت أهو بسبب البيضاء برضة !!!!

----------


## m.salah

شوف يامعلم بوحه المفروض انت صح ومش كده بس ده المفروض لونج طويل الاجل - يعني الموجه انتهت والله اعلم - لان الدولار ين مرتكز على ترند شهري اسبوعي متطابق

----------


## m.salah

اليورو استرالي اصطدم بالحد الاعلى للقناه الهابطه ومتجه الى اسفل - المفروض 500 نقطه على بكره والله اعلم (خذوا بالكم ده اجن من الندل ) بس واضح ومحترم وكان صاعد بترند محترم على شارت الساعه وبعد ملامسته للحد الاعلى كسر الترند الصاعد ونازل ان شاء الله

----------


## fxaqaba

240.00

----------


## m.salah

يابو على 
كان زمان بيعمل معاك كده دلوقت انت في حماية رجالة المعلم بوحه يعني تقدر تديلوا بالجازمه ولا يهمك ولو عايز الامان خش من ناحية واشنطن وسيب لندن للمعلم بوحه

----------


## bo7a

> صفقه موفقه إنشاء الله... لكن ألا تري أن إستقرار السعر حول 240 لعدة ساعات ربما يدفعه إلي ما فوق 241 هذه الليله؟

 الله يبارك فيك يا استاذنا ومنورنا يا قمر   والله أنا كلي أمل أشوف إغلاق اليوم فوق 240.50  يبقي فل الفل وياحبذا لو أغلق فوق 241.00   يبقي كدا باذن الله بيأكد انتهاء الهبوط وهتبدأ موجة شرائية جديدة أهدافها بعيدة جدا   هيصبح ملتزم بالترند الدايلي والويكليوارتد من فايبو 38.2    والشارت في المرفقات يا سيد الناس   صبح صبح

----------


## fxaqaba



----------


## bo7a

> بص بوحة باشا الشارت وركز معايا هو أرتد من دعم أشبوعي وبقى محتار في البايفوت 38 قفل فوقها بس لاحظ الندالة الشموع حمراء يعني ماقفلش تحت بشموع حمراء ولاقفل فوق بشموع خضراء يعني آخر نذالة وحيرة الدخول دلوقتي خطير .. ( الا أذا حتستخدم أستراتيجية حبيب الكل أبو علي ) .. والوضوح حيكون بعد الفجر أول ماتشتغل أسواق اليابان وممكن مع سوق لندن ألا على فكرة هي شموع خضراء ليه أنت عارف .. طيب بيضاء وناس بتزعل ؟؟

 هههههههههههههههههههههه  انت حبيب قلبي والله  
الله يبارك فيك يا غالي وتسلم ايدك وشارتك الجميل وفعلا مع الاغلاق وحركة السعر في السوق الاسيوي  
كل حاجة هتتضح باذن الله ....... صبح صبح يا معلم وخلي بالك الشمعة تلسعك   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> شوف يامعلم بوحه المفروض انت صح ومش كده بس ده المفروض لونج طويل الاجل - يعني الموجه انتهت والله اعلم - لان الدولار ين مرتكز على ترند شهري اسبوعي متطابق

 سيادة اللواء أركان قلب بوحه الصباح   :Icon26:   كلامك زي الفل يا معلم وعين العقل الدولار ين واليورو ين وحتي الباوند دولار أعلنوا تضامنهم معانا   بس منتظرين الاغلاقات وهتبقي ليلة سودا على طوكيو هنعت لنسايب الواد اسماعيل   ناجر السطح بتاعهم لمدة اسبوع او اتنين بس نغربل المنطقة كلها ونرجع غانمين كسبانين   وانت سيد المعلمين وصبح صبح يا معلمة

----------


## bo7a

> 240.00

 انت مشكلة  
تسلم ايدك يا معلم عاوزين بس الرجالة تاخده فوق شوية علشان يكون إغلاق محترم  
وما يتعبناش في الشغل معاه بكره

----------


## Abo Osamah

> الله يبارك فيك يا استاذنا ومنورنا يا قمر   والله أنا كلي أمل أشوف إغلاق اليوم فوق 240.50 يبقي فل الفل وياحبذا لو أغلق فوق 241.00   يبقي كدا باذن الله بيأكد انتهاء الهبوط وهتبدأ موجة شرائية جديدة أهدافها بعيدة جدا   هيصبح ملتزم بالترند الدايلي والويكليوارتد من فايبو 38.2   والشارت في المرفقات يا سيد الناس    صبح صبح

 ما شاء الله نظرة ثاقبه .. وأتمني أن يتعقل "العاقل" علي يديك..  ودائمآ تعيش في صباحات دائمة ..

----------


## fxaqaba

> انت مشكلة    تسلم ايدك يا معلم عاوزين بس الرجالة تاخده فوق شوية علشان يكون إغلاق محترم    وما يتعبناش في الشغل معاه بكره

   يالله كلنا مع بعضينا

----------


## bo7a

> ما شاء الله نظرة ثاقبه .. وأتمني أن يتعقل "العاقل" علي يديك..    ودائمآ تعيش في صباحات دائمة ..

 الله يبارك فيك يا استاذنا ... انا تلميذك يا غالي وربنا يوفقك ويوفق الجميع باذن الله  
وما تحرمناش من المشاركات الجميلة دي ومنتظرين طلتك الحلوة علينا دايما   :Regular Smile:

----------


## bo7a

> يالله كلنا مع بعضينا

 أنا نفسي أفهم انت بتجيب الصور دي منين ..... دا انت مخرج بجد مش بهزار بقي  
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  الله يسعد أيامك يا معلم  بس شوف ابو صلاح متذنب في اخر الصورة ازاي   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> هدخل شراء من السعر الحالي 239.75 والهدف 240.45 والله الموفق    صبح صبح

 خرجت بــ  + 50  نقطة .... الحمد لله   محصلة اليوم حتي الآن  + 270   نقطة   اللهم لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> الله يبارك فيك يا استاذنا ومنورنا يا قمر   والله أنا كلي أمل أشوف إغلاق اليوم فوق 240.50 يبقي فل الفل وياحبذا لو أغلق فوق 241.00   يبقي كدا باذن الله بيأكد انتهاء الهبوط وهتبدأ موجة شرائية جديدة أهدافها بعيدة جدا   هيصبح ملتزم بالترند الدايلي والويكليوارتد من فايبو 38.2   والشارت في المرفقات يا سيد الناس    صبح صبح

 يابوحة اه التحليل اللى زى العسل ده
ارجو ان الندل ميعرفش ان انت اللى قلتو لانه بينه وبينك عداوه قديمة
تحياتى :013:

----------


## الفرعون

> خرجت بــ + 50 نقطة .... الحمد لله   محصلة اليوم حتي الآن + 270 نقطة    اللهم لك الحمد والشكر

 مبرووووووووووك يا معلم 
ربي يعوض عليك الـ راح منك  :Icon26:

----------


## bo7a

> يابوحة اه التحليل اللى زى العسل ده
> ارجو ان الندل ميعرفش ان انت اللى قلتو لانه بينه وبينك عداوه قديمة
> تحياتى

 انت اللي زي العسل يا دكترة  
يا راجل دا حبيبي هو أنا قدر أزعل منه أو أعاديه  ؟  :Ohmy:  
بس ربنا يجعله هادي كدا علشان نعرف نتعامل معاه بالزوق علشان لو اتعفرت هقلب الوش التاني  
صبح صبح يا دكترة

----------


## bo7a

> مبرووووووووووك يا معلم 
> ربي يعوض عليك الـ راح منك

 الله يبارك فيك يا حبي وربنا يعوض علينا كلنا ويرزقنا برزق طيب  
تعالي بقي أما أقولك   
انت كنت فين دا كله يا عم الحاج ... ؟ تسيب أخوك بوحه كدا من غير ما تعبره حتي بسلامو عليكو  
لا أنا زعلان منك يا ابو الفراعين والله ومكنش العشم ..... بس وحشتني اوي اوي يا معلمة  
صبح صبح ومش هسمحلك تاني بغيابات ولازم كل يوم تصبح عليا   :Icon26:

----------


## الفرعون

> الله يبارك فيك يا حبي وربنا يعوض علينا كلنا ويرزقنا برزق طيب  
> تعالي بقي أما أقولك  
> انت كنت فين دا كله يا عم الحاج ... ؟ تسيب أخوك بوحه كدا من غير ما تعبره حتي بسلامو عليكو  
> لا أنا زعلان منك يا ابو الفراعين والله ومكنش العشم ..... بس وحشتني اوي اوي يا معلمة  
> صبح صبح ومش هسمحلك تاني بغيابات ولازم كل يوم تصبح عليا

 مش غايب ولا حاجة يا حبيب أنا بدخل شريطك ده 5 6 7 ... 10 مرات في اليوم 
بس أنا طبيعتي مش بتكلم كتير 
ده غير ان انا سبقتك علي المارجن كول وواخد اجازة من المضاربة وبتفرج بس علي 
رجالة المعلم بوحة والشغل الحلو ده  :Thumb:  
صبح صبح يا حبيب  :Icon26:

----------


## omaraiad

عيال مقاطعه نيويورك سلمت لقوات المعلم بووووحه بهدوء يارجاله.

----------


## dr_mamy2006

بوحه الظاهر التنبوأت المره دى ممتازة
فاضل انه يتجه للطريق الصاعد
ام هذه حركة تمويه خدعة بالعربى

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> انت اللي زي العسل يا دكترة  
> يا راجل دا حبيبي هو أنا قدر أزعل منه أو أعاديه ؟  
> بس ربنا يجعله هادي كدا علشان نعرف نتعامل معاه بالزوق علشان لو اتعفرت هقلب الوش التاني  
> صبح صبح يا دكترة

 ارجوك بلاش الوش التانى خلينا مركزين 
السهرة فسن انهارده :013:  :Thumb:

----------


## forex147

الف الف مبروووووووووووك يا شباب
في انتظار كسر 119

----------


## bo7a

شورت في السريع من  240.85  والهدف 240.35 وبالتوفيق   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> مش غايب ولا حاجة يا حبيب أنا بدخل شريطك ده 5 6 7 ... 10 مرات في اليوم 
> بس أنا طبيعتي مش بتكلم كتير 
> ده غير ان انا سبقتك علي المارجن كول وواخد اجازة من المضاربة وبتفرج بس علي 
> رجالة المعلم بوحة والشغل الحلو ده  
> صبح صبح يا حبيب

 أهم حاجة عندي اني اطمن عليك يا قمر وصبح صبح   :Icon26:

----------


## aboali

الشورت الاحسن من 241.10

----------


## forex147

> الشورت الاحسن من 241.10

 بوعلى  انت ميه ميه خش على النيوزلندي بيع  :012:

----------


## omaraiad

حبيب قلبى معلم بوحه ....الدخول عكس الترند الصاعد المتكون الان فى منتهى الخطوره والشوره شورتك يازعيم صبح صبح

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> خرجت بــ + 50 نقطة .... الحمد لله    محصلة اليوم حتي الآن + 270 نقطة    اللهم لك الحمد والشكر

   الف مبروك ... الف مبروك .... لسيد المعلمين .... المعلمين .... المعلم بوحه .....بوحه ..... صاحب القلب الكبير .....القلب الكبير .....و الابيض ..... الابيض .... الشجاع ....شجاع ..... المحلل الكبير ...... كبيييير ..... والبارع ..... بارع ....... معذب طوكيو ولندن ......طوكيو لندن .وانشاء الله ..... انشاء الله ..... من مكسب لمكسب ..... لمكسب ..... وانا متأطع من الفرح ...... الفرح ..... الفرح ..... الفرح ..... الفرج ياجدعااااااااااان ودوئي يامزيكييييييييييكا ...

----------


## bo7a

> بوحه الظاهر التنبوأت المره دى ممتازة
> فاضل انه يتجه للطريق الصاعد
> ام هذه حركة تمويه خدعة بالعربى

 ان شاء الله مش تمويه يا دكترة بس ساعة ونص كدا على الاغلاق ونشوف هو ناوي علي ايه  
وان شاء الله خيييييييير

----------


## bo7a

> الف الف مبروووووووووووك يا شباب
> في انتظار كسر 119

 الله يبارك فيك يا ريسنا وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> الشورت الاحسن من 241.10

 تمام يا معلمة ... بس شفته ما كسرش قلت نضمن من هنا وناخد كام بوينت في السريع   قولي رأيك يا ابو علي

----------


## bo7a

> حبيب قلبى معلم بوحه ....الدخول عكس الترند الصاعد المتكون الان فى منتهى الخطوره والشوره شورتك يازعيم صبح صبح

 تمام يا معلمة بس فيه ترند هابط على الفريمات الصغيرة لحد النص ساعة لسه ما اتكسرش   ولو اغلقت شمعة الساعة عند المستوي دا هينزل يختبر الترند الصاعد ونلهف الكام بوينت دول في السكة   عموما ما تقلقش لو حسيت باي غدر هخرج فورا يا كبير المعلمين وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> الف مبروك ... الف مبروك .... لسيد المعلمين .... المعلمين .... المعلم بوحه .....بوحه ..... صاحب القلب الكبير .....القلب الكبير .....و الابيض ..... الابيض .... الشجاع ....شجاع ..... المحلل الكبير ...... كبيييير ..... والبارع ..... بارع ....... معذب طوكيو ولندن ......طوكيو لندن .وانشاء الله ..... انشاء الله ..... من مكسب لمكسب ..... لمكسب ..... وانا متأطع من الفرح ...... الفرح ..... الفرح ..... الفرح ..... الفرج ياجدعااااااااااان ودوئي يامزيكييييييييييكا ...

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
والله مشكة .. انا قلتلك انت مشكلة يا عبود  
الله يسعد أيامك يا معلم ....  ايه دا كله ايه دا كله مستاهلش والله النمرة الجامدة دي من سيد المعلمين  
تسلملي يا حبي وان شاء الله ايامك كلها فرح وصبح صبح يا حبيب قلبي  
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  خلاص بقي انا هفضل اضحك ومش هنخلص المشاركة  
يووووووووه ههههههههههه سلام يا عم  هههههههههههههههه

----------


## aboali

> تمام يا معلمة ... بس شفته ما كسرش قلت نضمن من هنا وناخد كام بوينت في السريع    قولي رأيك يا ابو علي

   مش هتفرق كتير بس خلى هدفك 240.50 فى المضمون

----------


## m.salah

> أنا نفسي أفهم انت بتجيب الصور دي منين ..... دا انت مخرج بجد مش بهزار بقي  
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الله يسعد أيامك يا معلم بس شوف ابو صلاح متذنب في اخر الصورة ازاي

 انت شايفني ازاي انا كنت مستخبي فوق الحجر :Drive1:

----------


## m.salah

> الف مبروك ... الف مبروك .... لسيد المعلمين .... المعلمين .... المعلم بوحه .....بوحه ..... صاحب القلب الكبير .....القلب الكبير .....و الابيض ..... الابيض .... الشجاع ....شجاع ..... المحلل الكبير ...... كبيييير ..... والبارع ..... بارع ....... معذب طوكيو ولندن ......طوكيو لندن .وانشاء الله ..... انشاء الله ..... من مكسب لمكسب ..... لمكسب ..... وانا متأطع من الفرح ...... الفرح ..... الفرح ..... الفرح ..... الفرج ياجدعااااااااااان ودوئي يامزيكييييييييييكا ...

 ياعم ارحمنى بقى قول 255 هو احنا هانعد وراك او قول اكثر من 200 وخلاص انت ما بتحرمش - وبعدين ياعم انت حر في نفسك بس احنا بنضرب معاك :012:

----------


## amr gamil

تمام . ألف مبروك .

----------


## أبومحمود

> اليورو استرالي اصطدم بالحد الاعلى للقناه الهابطه ومتجه الى اسفل - المفروض 500 نقطه على بكره والله اعلم (خذوا بالكم ده اجن من الندل ) بس واضح ومحترم وكان صاعد بترند محترم على شارت الساعه وبعد ملامسته للحد الاعلى كسر الترند الصاعد ونازل ان شاء الله

 أنت 100%   يابوصلاح   وشوف أنا خاشش منين  والهدف     ياريت بس تقنع المعلم   يميل شوية على حتت تانية   ...

----------


## alaa2010

السلام عليكم ايه اخباركم من كتير مادخلت

----------


## أسامة أمين

ايش رأي الاساتدة في المجنون

----------


## m.salah

> أنت 100% يابوصلاح وشوف أنا خاشش منين والهدف ياريت بس تقنع المعلم يميل شوية على حتت تانية ...

 ميه ميه ياشارت باشا - والمعلم بوحه مركز مع الندل وناويله نيه سوده وناوي يسحله 
وربنا معاه  :Inlove:

----------


## أسامة أمين

> خرجت بــ + 50 نقطة .... الحمد لله   محصلة اليوم حتي الآن + 270 نقطة    اللهم لك الحمد والشكر

 مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووك

----------


## m.salah

> ايش رأي الاساتدة في المجنون

 هايطير على فوق - المعلم بوحه  بنفسه اكل طن جمبري وواقف ورا الندل كل ما يجي ينزل يخبط في المعلم بوحه والجمبري :012:

----------


## أسامة أمين

> هايطير على فوق - المعلم بوحه بنفسه اكل طن جمبري وواقف ورا الندل كل ما يجي ينزل يخبط في المعلم بوحه والجمبري

 يعني صاعد طالع لفوق لفوق يا اساتدتنا بالتوفيق انشاء الله

----------


## m.salah

> أنت 100% يابوصلاح وشوف أنا خاشش منين والهدف ياريت بس تقنع المعلم يميل شوية على حتت تانية ...

 كده تمام عدا اول مقاومه عقبال 5833 
انا هاسيبه واسلي نفسي في حاجه تانيه -مثل استرليني دولار لونج

----------


## $FOREX$

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة :Icon31:   صبح صبح على المعلمين :Clap:   أية الحلاوة دي يامعلم بوحة :Icon26:   وعد مني يامعلم بوحة ولجميع متابعين موضعك الكريم بصفقة سنوينقة على المجنون راح تعوضك خسايرك السابقة باذن الله بس قي وقتها المناسب ولا أريد منكم الا الدعاء لي وصبح صبح :Yawn:

----------


## omaraiad

ٌقوات المعلم بوحه الصاعد الواعد المتواعد تتوغل على راحتها فى شوارع سيدنى وبتاكل ايس كريم.....بعد ما نيمت عيال نيويورك ....وصبح صبح على زين المعلمين المعلم بوحه وتانى المعلم بوحه وحبايب المعلم بوحه  .... :Clap:  :Note:

----------


## ابن المدينة

> الف مبروك ... الف مبروك .... لسيد المعلمين .... المعلمين .... المعلم بوحه .....بوحه ..... صاحب القلب الكبير .....القلب الكبير .....و الابيض ..... الابيض .... الشجاع ....شجاع ..... المحلل الكبير ...... كبيييير ..... والبارع ..... بارع ....... معذب طوكيو ولندن ......طوكيو لندن .وانشاء الله ..... انشاء الله ..... من مكسب لمكسب ..... لمكسب ..... وانا متأطع من الفرح ...... الفرح ..... الفرح ..... الفرح ..... الفرج ياجدعااااااااااان ودوئي يامزيكييييييييييكا ...

 أخي الكريم   راجع الرابط التالي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t31515.html

----------


## أبومحمود

> كده تمام عدا اول مقاومه عقبال 5833 
> انا هاسيبه واسلي نفسي في حاجه تانيه -مثل استرليني دولار لونج

 أنا قفلت العقود كلها على 970   لله الحمد والشكر  رايح أنام وقلقت أصحى الآقي الوضع متغير
كمان خلي بالك المجنون شكله رايح 242.55   ممكن ناخذهم على السريع ..

----------


## bo7a

خيــــــــــــــــانـــــــــــــــة   شفت يا أبو صلاح . الواد اسماعيل أسيب معاه أبو الأندال كام ساعة يدخل يضرب كابتشينو ويسيبه  ؟  على العموم أنا جيت لقيته قافشه من ودانه وناوي يمرمط بكرامته الأرض شوية قبل ما يسيبه   وجهة نظري المتواضعة جدا جدا جدا في المرفقات ومنتظر رأي حبايب قلبي الغاليين   وصبح صبح يا عم الحاج

----------


## bo7a

> انت شايفني ازاي انا كنت مستخبي فوق الحجر

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  انا بشوفك بقلي يا ابو صلاح وكنت مقتنع انك فوق  :012:

----------


## bo7a

> تمام . ألف مبروك .

 الله يبارك فيك يا قمر وان شاء الله من مكسب لمكسب كلنا وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> أنت 100% يابوصلاح وشوف أنا خاشش منين والهدف ياريت بس تقنع المعلم يميل شوية على حتت تانية ...

 صباح الفل يا سيد الكل   يا معلم . المعلم بوحه تحت أمرك وأنا والله هتابع معاكم باذن الله في كل الأزواج   بس عاوزين شوية حماس علشان نتناقش سوا كلنا ولا انت ايه رأيك يا معلمة  ؟  وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم ايه اخباركم من كتير مادخلت

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   ايه النور دا كله .... نورتنا والله يا استاذ علاء وحمدا لله علي سلامتك   منتظرين مداخلاتك معانا يا قمر وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> ايش رأي الاساتدة في المجنون

 انت اللي استاذ يا استاذ ... قولنا رأيك انت يا زعيم   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووك

 الله يبارك فيك يا زعيم ... ويارب دايما كلنا كسبانين

----------


## bo7a

> هايطير على فوق - المعلم بوحه بنفسه اكل طن جمبري وواقف ورا الندل كل ما يجي ينزل يخبط في المعلم بوحه والجمبري

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  اااااااااااخ منك يا ابو صلاح   لا يا معلمة دا كله من برطمان واحد بس أنا لسه ما دخلتش على الكابتشينو اللي بيتاكل   بس نشوف اغلاق الاربع ساعات بس فين وهندخل نطربقها على دماغ طوكيو كلها

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  صبح صبح على المعلمين  أية الحلاوة دي يامعلم بوحة   وعد مني يامعلم بوحة ولجميع متابعين موضعك الكريم بصفقة سنوينقة على المجنون راح تعوضك خسايرك السابقة باذن الله بس قي وقتها المناسب ولا أريد منكم الا الدعاء لي وصبح صبح

 وعليكم السلام يا كبير حتتنا   الله يكرمك وربنا يعوض عليا وعلي كل خسران يا رب واجعل طريقنا كله أخضر في أخضر   ومنتظرين صفقتك يا قمر ونورتنا بالكلام الجميل دا   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> ٌقوات المعلم بوحه الصاعد الواعد المتواعد تتوغل على راحتها فى شوارع سيدنى وبتاكل ايس كريم.....بعد ما نيمت عيال نيويورك ....وصبح صبح على زين المعلمين المعلم بوحه وتانى المعلم بوحه وحبايب المعلم بوحه ....

 ههههههههههههههههههههههه بالراحة عليا يا معلم ... دا احنا تلامذتك يا كبير   وبعدين بلاش تاكلني الوش دا علشان كام كيلو لحمة طلبتهم منك وعاوز تسقعلي ( تحلقلي ) يعني   ماشي يا كبير حتتنا وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> أخي الكريم   راجع الرابط التالي   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t31515.html

 جزاك الله كل خير يا ابو عتريس يا غالي وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك   وأكيد سهوة من عبوووووووود ..  دا رمي سلام تقريبا مسك الميك حوالي ساعة ونص   ههههههههههههههههههه    مشكور يا زعيم وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

خرجت من الصفقة عند 241.55 بخسارة - 70  نقطة  
وهدخل لونج من نفس النقطة والهدف 242.85

----------


## cool-600

اذا احد ممكن يساعدني والف شكر  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t32252.html

----------


## mahmoudh7

> خرجت من الصفقة عند 241.55 بخسارة - 70 نقطة  
> وهدخل لونج من نفس النقطة والهدف 242.85

 صفقة موفقة ان شاء الله  و دعواتي للجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## فوركسي طموح

صبح صبح على سيد المعلمين وبقية الرجاله . 
معلمه انا حابب اوريك سناريو اليوتي محتمل وقد يكون خطأه اكبر من صوابه . 
وبالنسبه لي سأنتظر حتى حدوث اشارات انعكاس قوية عند أحد اهداف الموجه الخامسه سي ومن ثم نديلوووووه بيع . 
هدفك الحالي انشاء الله سيصله وقد أكون مخطئاً . 
وسلام موووووربع عا لكل  :012: .

----------


## فوركسي طموح

خالفت التوجه بعدم الشراء واديتلوه باااي من السعر الحالي .
240.88

----------


## fxaqaba



----------


## فوركسي طموح

عاوزين بئية الرجاله يطرحوا وجهة نظرهم . 
أنا عززت الشراء من السعر الحالي 241.22 . 
والوقف تم تعديله لكل العمليتين 240.72

----------


## fxaqaba

> عاوزين بئية الرجاله يطرحوا وجهة نظرهم . 
> أنا عززت الشراء من السعر الحالي 241.22 . 
> والوقف تم تعديله لكل العمليتين 240.72

 بصراحة ما زالت نقطة 23.6% نقطة مقاومة لم يستطع اختراقها الا بنسبة بسيطة ومن ثم عاد اليها

----------


## فوركسي طموح

تم اغلاق كل العقود عند 241.67بربح حلووو ولله الحمد والمنه . 
وان كنت اتوقع الصعود ولكني طلعت لاني لا استطيع متابعة الصفقه . 
وانشاء الله في المساء نباركلك يامعلم وطبعا راح نجيب الفرقه  :012:  :012:

----------


## مصطفى محمد صالح

الاخ يوحة ارجو التوقيع فى الحملةالخاصة بلاخ جابر
لان حاليا يوجد اجتماع شبهة سرى فى مجلس الامن علشان بيجهزوا لك قرار يا بطل 
بعد الغزوات التى قمت بها وانت عارف الناس دى لما بتكون مزنوقة على طول جرى 
على مجلس الامن مش مزنوقة اجارك الله وداا لا اخرنى عن المشاركة فى هذا الموضوع

----------


## أسامة أمين

تنبيه الاخوان 
شارت 4 ساعات 
بدأ يعطي اشارات ببعض الهبوط

----------


## simpa2000f

نقطة مقاومة عند 242.97 وهي مقاومة لا بأس بها وأعتقد ان الزوج دخل مرحلة الشراء

----------


## mahmoudh7

اخي بوحة  احب ان اذكرك بان اليوم هو نهايه الشهر  وانا شخصيا لا احب التداول في نهايه الفترات الزمنية   ( اليوم - الاسبوع - الشهر )  لما قد يحدث من تغير للاسعار غير مبرر نتيجه لعوامل ترجع لنفسية المتعاملين  ارجو اخذ الحزر   والله الموفق

----------


## أسامة أمين

> نقطة مقاومة عند 242.97 وهي مقاومة لا بأس بها وأعتقد ان الزوج دخل مرحلة الشراء

 صدقت أخي فالزوج بالفعل دخل مراحل الشراء لكن لأصحاب الحسابات الكبيرة التي تتحمل 
بينما مثلنا أصحاب الحسابات الصغيرة فالافضل التعامل مع فريم ال 1 سا و 30 د و 15 د فقط 
والا هلكنا 
وهدا شارت يومي يبين انه فعلا دخل مراحل الشراء انظر الى الستوكاستيك والار اس اي

----------


## أبومحمود

> أنا قفلت العقود كلها على 970 لله الحمد والشكر رايح أنام وقلقت أصحى الآقي الوضع متغير
> كمان خلي بالك المجنون شكله رايح 242.55 ممكن ناخذهم على السريع ..

 صبح صبح الفل والياسمين للمعلم  الكبير بوحه  ورجالته    بص يامعلم الأقتباس ده من آخر مشاركة لي أمبارح   دخلت لونج  ورحت أنام   والهدف الحمد لله اتحقق    الآن ياريت نخلي بالنا من السعر ده    ونهدي لغاية مانتأكد من قفل شمعة الرابعة    .. ستي بتقول (فوات الربح ولاوجع الخسارة)

----------


## أبومحمود

نسيت أقولك ممكن يكمل لغاية 243.30   بعدها دايفرجنس  ومطب هوائي كله يصحصح

----------


## m.salah

على السريع
كسر الدولار ين ل 119.55 وتأكيد الكسر يؤكد اللونج طويل الاجل على ابو الاندال انا خرجت الان بمكسب جيد ومنتظر الدولار ين لو كسر هادخل تاني طبعا بعد الاخبار

----------


## m.salah

> نسيت أقولك ممكن يكمل لغاية 243.30 بعدها دايفرجنس ومطب هوائي كله يصحصح

 اخي شارت اليورو استرالي واقف عند5918 من امبارح بتهيألي لو انت لسه جوه من الافضل الخروج علشان كمان تعد الدولارات وتاستكها وبعدين لما يكسر نبقى ندخل تاني

----------


## أسامة أمين

> على السريع
> كسر الدولار ين ل 119.55 وتأكيد الكسر يؤكد اللونج طويل الاجل على ابو الاندال انا خرجت الان بمكسب جيد ومنتظر الدولار ين لو كسر هادخل تاني طبعا بعد الاخبار

 حسب رأيي لن يتم كسرها - الا ادجا كانت اخبار الدولار جيدة

----------


## فوركسي طموح

بااااااااك على الحلوين ومبروووك يامعلمه بس المرا دي من غير فرقة لأنهم نايمين ديلوأتي  :012:  
برضو حخوش بيع من 242.86 والهيدج عند مية نؤطه فوق والهدف ميتين نؤطه ااعتقد انه كون موجة ذئب على شارت الساعه . 
الف مبروووك على الكل وصبح صبح على الكل .

----------


## أبومحمود

> اخي شارت اليورو استرالي واقف عند5918 من امبارح بتهيألي لو انت لسه جوه من الافضل الخروج علشان كمان تعد الدولارات وتاستكها وبعدين لما يكسر نبقى ندخل تاني

 أبوصلاح باشا  أنا طلعت من أمبارح .. على 940  ودخلت لونج على المجنون بهدف 242.50  ورحت أنام وكنت رديت عليك ساعتها  والحمد لله المجنون كمان جابهم .. بس النهارده من الصبح ماعملتش حاجة  خناقة بين الجيران  ورحنا القسم وكنت بدور على واسطه  حطيت أسمك وأسم معلمنا الكبير بوحه ..طلع الضابط يعرفكو.. بعدها جانا أفراج بتعهد نرفع المجنون  بتاع 500 نقطة خلال 72 ساعة  مش طلع الضابط شغال في المجنون ..     أيه رأيكو ..

----------


## أسامة أمين

> بااااااااك على الحلوين ومبروووك يامعلمه بس المرا دي من غير فرقة لأنهم نايمين ديلوأتي  
> برضو حخوش بيع من 242.86 والهيدج عند مية نؤطه فوق والهدف ميتين نؤطه ااعتقد انه كون موجة ذئب على شارت الساعه . 
> الف مبروووك على الكل وصبح صبح على الكل .

  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## m.salah

> بااااااااك على الحلوين ومبروووك يامعلمه بس المرا دي من غير فرقة لأنهم نايمين ديلوأتي  
> برضو حخوش بيع من 242.86 والهيدج عند مية نؤطه فوق والهدف ميتين نؤطه ااعتقد انه كون موجة ذئب على شارت الساعه . 
> الف مبروووك على الكل وصبح صبح على الكل .

 اخي العزيز برجاء الانتباه لقوة الاسترلني امام اليورو القي نظره على الملكي قبل ما تأخذ اي قرار ضد الاسترليني والله اعلم -

----------


## أبومحمود

ممكن كمان بيع الملكي  20 نقطة على السريع

----------


## أبومحمود

تأكيد بالشارت للملكي

----------


## m.salah

> أبوصلاح باشا أنا طلعت من أمبارح .. على 940 ودخلت لونج على المجنون بهدف 242.50 ورحت أنام وكنت رديت عليك ساعتها والحمد لله المجنون كمان جابهم .. بس النهارده من الصبح ماعملتش حاجة خناقة بين الجيران ورحنا القسم وكنت بدور على واسطه حطيت أسمك وأسم معلمنا الكبير بوحه ..طلع الضابط يعرفكو.. بعدها جانا أفراج بتعهد نرفع المجنون بتاع 500 نقطة خلال 72 ساعة مش طلع الضابط شغال في المجنون .. أيه رأيكو ..

 طبعا لو ماطلعش ال 500 نقطه انا وبوحه هانتحبس مش كده برضه - لا برافوا عليك ياعمنا 
اتصرف يابوحه اديها جمبري تاني

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> اخي العزيز برجاء الانتباه لقوة الاسترلني امام اليورو القي نظره على الملكي قبل ما تأخذ اي قرار ضد الاسترليني والله اعلم -

  
عزيزي اعتقد ان الستوى الحالي مستوى مقاومه قوي وكذلك تشكل موجات الذئب كما ان الباوند دوار بجانب  مستوى قوي جدا 20345 ولذك اعتقد ان الاسترليني قد يأكل ضربه حلوه وقد أكون مخطئاً .

----------


## أبومحمود

> طبعا لو ماطلعش ال 500 نقطه انا وبوحه هانتحبس مش كده برضه - لا برافوا عليك ياعمنا 
> اتصرف يابوحه اديها جمبري تاني

 ممكن  نعمل  أستوب  ب2 كيلو جمبري ياكلهم لوحده  لومافيش 500  نقطة .. الا هو المعلم فين بقى لي ساعات مش شايفه  ..باين  راكن على جمب وبيقلب في الجمبري وسايبنا على الكشري ..

----------


## fxaqaba

38.2%

----------


## amr gamil

يا أخ شارت يومى أنت قلت نخش بيع على الملكى و أنا دخلت , ولكن أرتد , فما العمل .؟ وشكراً .

----------


## fxaqaba



----------


## أبومحمود

> يا أخ شارت يومى أنت قلت نخش بيع على الملكى و أنا دخلت , ولكن أرتد , فما العمل .؟ وشكراً .

 هذا الشارت مرفق    وشوف أنا داخل بيع بعقدين  وإن شاء الله   نجيب العشرين نقطة وبأمكانك تكتفي ب 10 نقاط   وبأمكانك وضع وقف فوق الشمعة السابقة     ولاتخاف أنا أدخل قبل لا أقول 
حتى أكون صادق مع نفسي أما الربح والخسارة بيد الله ...

----------


## amr gamil

يعنى من رأيك أنتظر ؟

----------


## أبومحمود

ماعليش نسيت الشارت

----------


## amr gamil

ماشى

----------


## bo7a

> خرجت من الصفقة عند 241.55 بخسارة - 70 نقطة  
> وهدخل لونج من نفس النقطة والهدف 242.85

 بفضل الله تحقق الهدف   + 130  نقطة    -  70  خسارة   =  + 60  نقطة والحمد لله   _______________________  الصفقة القادمة   لونج من السعر الحالي  242.00  بعقدين   هدف العقد الأول  242.85  والعقد الثاني  243.25   بالتوفيق ان شاء الله لنا كلنا وصبح صبح

----------


## fxaqaba

DIVERGENCE

----------


## أبومحمود

> يعنى من رأيك أنتظر ؟

 أنا معام مكسب وخسارة    ننتظر الشمعة الحالية بعد   دقايق  توضح أكثر

----------


## bo7a

> صفقة موفقة ان شاء الله   و  دعواتي للجميع بالتوفيق

 الله يكرمك يا زعيم وشك زي العسل وتحقق الهدف   يارب دايما دعواتك الحلوة دي ومشاركتك معانا يا قمر   صبح0 صبح

----------


## amr gamil

هناك صفقة بيع أحنا فيها

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

صبح صبح علي الناس الحلوة واحلي بوحا حبيبي في الله 
وبينك يا معلم

----------


## فوركسي طموح

امال المعلم فين يارجاله الذئب جابتلنا ثمانين نؤطه على السريع ولكن لن يتم الاغلاق وسيتم استبدال هيدنج المية نقطة بوقف عشر نقاط من مستوى الدخول وكذا الواحد يعرف يأخذ قيلوله وهوا مرتاح  :Yawn: . 
نسأل الله التوفيق لنا ولكم وصبح صبح على المعلم وبئية الرجاله .

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح على سيد المعلمين وبقية الرجاله . 
> معلمه انا حابب اوريك سناريو اليوتي محتمل وقد يكون خطأه اكبر من صوابه . 
> وبالنسبه لي سأنتظر حتى حدوث اشارات انعكاس قوية عند أحد اهداف الموجه الخامسه سي ومن ثم نديلوووووه بيع . 
> هدفك الحالي انشاء الله سيصله وقد أكون مخطئاً . 
> وسلام موووووربع عا لكل .

 حبيب قلبي عبووووووود صباحك زي السكر يا سكر   السيناريو ممتاز جدا والفني بيدعمه بشدة منتظرين اختراق مستويات 243.00  ومنها الي 244.00    وهيبقي ماراثون قوي جدا ولازم كلنا ندخل فيه باذن الله   تحياتي لك يا قمر وصبح صبح ... وكفاية انت تعبت الفرقة معاك   :012:

----------


## أبومحمود

> DIVERGENCE

 سلمت الأيادي  دايفرجنسات على  أزواج  الين    ومرفق الشارت   ودخولي بيع

----------


## bo7a

> تم اغلاق كل العقود عند 241.67بربح حلووو ولله الحمد والمنه . 
> وان كنت اتوقع الصعود ولكني طلعت لاني لا استطيع متابعة الصفقه . 
> وانشاء الله في المساء نباركلك يامعلم وطبعا راح نجيب الفرقه

 مليووووون مبروك عليك يا معلمة وأهو نزل تاني علشان تركب الموج يا زعيم  
صبح صبح يا عبووووووووود

----------


## bo7a

> الاخ يوحة ارجو التوقيع فى الحملةالخاصة بلاخ جابر
> لان حاليا يوجد اجتماع شبهة سرى فى مجلس الامن علشان بيجهزوا لك قرار يا بطل 
> بعد الغزوات التى قمت بها وانت عارف الناس دى لما بتكون مزنوقة على طول جرى 
> على مجلس الامن مش مزنوقة اجارك الله وداا لا اخرنى عن المشاركة فى هذا الموضوع

 هههههههههههههههههههههه 
ولو اني مش فاهم اي حاجة بس منور يا استاذ مصطفي والله  
وانا هوقع وابصم بصوابعي كلها ..... والله انا زعلان جدا من قرار جابر وان شاء الله يعدل عن قراره  
علشان خاطر حبايبه وكل اخوانه هنا في المنتدي

----------


## amr gamil

نخش دلوقتى شراء ؟

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معلمه السناريو ليه تقريبا ثلاث اهداف لنهاية الموجه الخامسه من بي واعتقد وقد اكون مخطأ انه اكتفى بالهدف الاول وان كانت الموجات الصعوديه الاخيره بالخامسه هي فقط الاولى والثانيه والثالثه والرابعه فتقد لا تتعدى الخامسه منها 43.50 او 44.44 على اكثر تقديروان كانت تكونت موجة ذئب قد توحي بانتهاء الصعود والموجات الخمس من السي بتاعت البي  وقد اكون مخطئا . 
وصبح صبح على المعلم .

----------


## أسامة أمين

بسم الله اخواني قد نرى مستوى 241 مجددا

----------


## amr gamil

نخش ولا لأ؟

----------


## أسامة أمين

> معلمه السناريو ليه تقريبا ثلاث اهداف لنهاية الموجه الخامسه من بي واعتقد وقد اكون مخطأ انه اكتفى بالهدف الاول وان كانت الموجات الصعوديه الاخيره بالخامسه هي فقط الاولى والثانيه والثالثه والرابعه فتقد لا تتعدى الخامسه 43.50 او 44.44 على اكثر تقدير وقد اكون مخطئا . 
> وصبح صبح على المعلم .

 للأسف الشديد انا ما بفهمش في الموجات ابدا ابدا   :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## bo7a

> تنبيه الاخوان 
> شارت 4 ساعات 
> بدأ يعطي اشارات ببعض الهبوط

 فعلا هبط لاختبار المستويات اللي كسرها واتوقع الارتداد من  241.68  أو  241.44  مناطق قوية  
صبح صبح يا زعيم

----------


## bo7a

> نقطة مقاومة عند 242.97 وهي مقاومة لا بأس بها وأعتقد ان الزوج دخل مرحلة الشراء

 صباح العسل يا عسل  
فعلا المستوي دا ان تم كسره كسر حقيقي يبقي ما نخافش علي عقود اللونج لأهداف بعيدة  
وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> اخي بوحة  احب ان اذكرك بان اليوم هو نهايه الشهر  وانا شخصيا لا احب التداول في نهايه الفترات الزمنية   ( اليوم - الاسبوع - الشهر )  لما قد يحدث من تغير للاسعار غير مبرر نتيجه لعوامل ترجع لنفسية المتعاملين  ارجو اخذ الحزر    والله الموفق

 تسلملي يا قمر على التنبيه وحرصك علينا وكلامك زي الفل وعين العقل  
ولكن أنا متوقع الإغلاق الشهري يكون فيه تصحيح للحركة الهبوطية الكبيرة اللي حصلت الاسبوع الماضي  
وربنا يسترها ويوفقنا جميعا ان شاء الله  
وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## amr gamil

آمين

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> تسلملي يا قمر على التنبيه وحرصك علينا وكلامك زي الفل وعين العقل  
> ولكن أنا متوقع الإغلاق الشهري يكون فيه تصحيح للحركة الهبوطية الكبيرة اللي حصلت الاسبوع الماضي  
> وربنا يسترها ويوفقنا جميعا ان شاء الله  
> وصبح صبح يا قمر

 *في ناس بتشتغل وانا مش موجود خلاص راح نفجرها والي صير صير صبح صبح*

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح الفل والياسمين للمعلم الكبير بوحه ورجالته بص يامعلم الأقتباس ده من آخر مشاركة لي أمبارح دخلت لونج ورحت أنام والهدف الحمد لله اتحقق الآن ياريت نخلي بالنا من السعر ده ونهدي لغاية مانتأكد من قفل شمعة الرابعة .. ستي بتقول (فوات الربح ولاوجع الخسارة)

 صباح الصباح يا معلمة  
مليون مبرووووووك عليك يا حبي وان شاء الله مزيد من الارباح واسبوع زي الفل علي الجميع  
كلام حكم والله ..... وان شاء الله نشوف مكسب حلو النهاردا برده  
وصبح صبح

----------


## fxaqaba

> مليووووون مبروك عليك يا معلمة وأهو نزل تاني علشان تركب الموج يا زعيم  
> صبح صبح يا عبووووووووود

 a

----------


## bo7a

> على السريع
> كسر الدولار ين ل 119.55 وتأكيد الكسر يؤكد اللونج طويل الاجل على ابو الاندال انا خرجت الان بمكسب جيد ومنتظر الدولار ين لو كسر هادخل تاني طبعا بعد الاخبار

 صباح الفل يا كبير حتتنا يا غالي ....... صباح الجمال يا ابو صلاح  
تسلم يامعلمة أعتقد كدا خلاص لونج ومش هنتنازل عن اللونج  
صبح صبح

----------


## أبومحمود

> صبح صبح علي الناس الحلوة واحلي بوحا حبيبي في الله 
> وبينك يا معلم

 نورت كابتن محمود   من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم   الحمد لله على السلامة

----------


## bo7a

> طبعا لو ماطلعش ال 500 نقطه انا وبوحه هانتحبس مش كده برضه - لا برافوا عليك ياعمنا 
> اتصرف يابوحه اديها جمبري تاني

 يا عم هاتلي حاجة ساقعة أنا عاوز أهضم .. أنا لو ما هضمتش هبهدل طوكيو  :012:

----------


## أبومحمود

> آمين

 أخويا عمر حط وقف للملكي  في 755     للأطمئنان

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> نورت كابتن محمود   من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم   الحمد لله على السلامة

 مخصوم منك خمس ايام ربح 
ممنوع شارتات الملكي تنزل وانا مش موجود
بارك الله فيك اخوي وان شا الله بداية جديدة

----------


## amr gamil

ماشى

----------


## أبومحمود

> يا عم هاتلي حاجة ساقعة أنا عاوز أهضم .. أنا لو ما هضمتش هبهدل طوكيو

 ياعم بهدلهم   عايزين  ننزله ونركب الموجة تاني   الراجل مستني الجمبري

----------


## أبومحمود

> مخصوم منك خمس ايام ربح 
> ممنوع شارتات الملكي تنزل وانا مش موجود
> بارك الله فيك اخوي وان شا الله بداية جديدة

 ماشي ياعم وفوقيهم  كيلو جمبري على حساب المعلم

----------


## أسامة أمين

> مخصوم منك خمس ايام ربح 
> ممنوع شارتات الملكي تنزل وانا مش موجود
> بارك الله فيك اخوي وان شا الله بداية جديدة

 إدن ايش رايكم يكون فيه موضوع آخر لباقي الأزواج ودايما يفتتحه اساتدنا بوحة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## forex147

صبح صبح على الحلوين
وسلام مربع للمعلم محمود

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معلمه تم اغلاق نصف العقود بربح 104 نقطه
داتحليك زود الاحتمالات ونسأل الله التوفيق لنا ولكم ولجميع المسلمين .

----------


## فوركسي طموح

أحلى تحيييييييييييه لوزير الدفاع ..... وزير الدفااااااااااااع الكبير .......الكبييييييير .  
المعلم حوووووووده نورت الحته ياقمر .

----------


## bo7a

> 

 حبيب قلبي المعلم الكبير حماده  
تسلم ايدك يا معلم وفعلا رحلة الصعود مرهونة بالكسر دا وبعدها هنشوف مستويات زي الفل  
صبح يا معلمة

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح علي الناس الحلوة واحلي بوحا حبيبي في الله 
> وبينك يا معلم

  
حبيب قلببييييييييييي  
ازيك يا معلم محمود ايه النور دا كله ....  منتظر الابداعات اللي غابت عنا يومين يا كبير  
وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

للمتابعة

----------


## 1forexman

أخوانى الأساتذة فى المنتدى 
أنا شارى الباوند ين من 242.45 
أكمل و لا أطلع و أيه أتجاهه 
و شكرا

----------


## أسامة أمين

شارت كلاكسيكو مؤشرات

----------


## forex147

متابعين معاك بعين وعين على دي

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

كله يخلي باله لحسن في حركة غدر راح تصير علي المجنون

----------


## bo7a

> ماشي ياعم وفوقيهم كيلو جمبري على حساب المعلم

 هو كل حاجة على حساب المعلم ... لما المعلم وسطه اتقطم   :012:

----------


## أسامة أمين

انشاء الله صعود الى 243  ان كسر 45

----------


## أبومحمود

أيه رأيك يامعلم   تفتكر حايزور  ال 55   والترند

----------


## bo7a

> أخوانى الأساتذة فى المنتدى 
> أنا شارى الباوند ين من 242.45 
> أكمل و لا أطلع و أيه أتجاهه 
> و شكرا

 صباح الفل يا قمر  
هو دلوقتي عند نقطة دخولك .. اذا حابب تخرج ماشي .. تنتظر وتخرج عند  242.85  أعتقد سهلة  
وان شاء الله أقولك مبروك كمان شوية وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> انشاء الله صعود الى 243

  :Thumb:

----------


## bo7a

> أيه رأيك يامعلم تفتكر حايزور ال 55 والترند

 والله يا معلمة هقولك حاجة من وجهة نظري الضعيفة  
أعتقد كدا هو طلق مستويات 241.45  و  242.00  بالتلاتة ودلوقتي رايح لمقاومة رخمة  
242.85  لو كسرها يبقي هنشوف مستويات زي العسل ونقول مبروك

----------


## أسامة أمين

سبب الارتداد 
عتبت الستوكاستيك 50 والار اس اي 60 
وكما ما كسر 45

----------


## أبومحمود

أستذنكم لغاية الساعة 9 إن شاء الله  تكون قفلت شمعة 8   وكله يخلي باله من ولاد أبوسماعيل لايلعبو في حاجه ...

----------


## أسامة أمين

> والله يا معلمة هقولك حاجة من وجهة نظري الضعيفة  
> أعتقد كدا هو طلق مستويات 241.45 و 242.00 بالتلاتة ودلوقتي رايح لمقاومة رخمة  
> 242.85 لو كسرها يبقي هنشوف مستويات زي العسل ونقول مبروك

 لا يا استادنا  هو مازال فيه بضع عتبات صغيرة الاتجاه الكبير صعود لكن يجب بعض الهبوط  - لاخد نفس -

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح على الناس الحلوه أسمحولي عن الإنقطاع عن هذا الموضوع الجميل والحرب الكبيره أدعو ما يضرب الستوب حطيت الستوب على 241.40 وحروح شويه وأرجع بعد 3 ساعات

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

دخلنا يا معلم 242.20 والله يسترها

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

دحنا حنروح لمستويا جمدة قوي  يا معلم

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

نمتوا وينكم

----------


## fxaqaba

> نمتوا وينكم

  :Thmbdn:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> 

 متعلش بقا  خلص اضحك  لسا عنا شمعة الساعة الجاي وتوكلنا علي الله

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

انا داخل علي تنين لونج  المجنون والكابل وربنا يستر وللوقت هدا كل تمام

----------


## fxaqaba

> انا داخل علي تنين لونج  المجنون والكابل وربنا يستر وللوقت هدا كل تمام

 برضو  :Thmbdn:

----------


## أبومحمود

> يعنى من رأيك أنتظر ؟

 أخويا عمر  كدا أنت ربحان    لوحبيت تسكر الملكي  أوكي  لوحبيت تستنى كمام 10 دقايق  ممكن أنا  قفلت  عشان الشغل  في الشمعة الجاية حيختلف  أنا بريت ذمتي   والله رجعت عشانك قبل تسعه  .....

----------


## أبومحمود

بص يامعلمة للي دخل معايا في الملكي الشارت الأول وفيه عمليات الدخول الشارت الثاني خرجت منه مع أفتتاح شمعة الأربع ساعات أيه رأيك تفتكر كدا خلاص ولاممكن كمان تدي نزول
وعايزين كمان رأي أبوصلاح ومحمود وكل الرجالة في شوية أزواج تانيين ....

----------


## ابووخالد

يسعد مساكم جميعاً 
ياجماعة عندي عقود بيع على المجنون بمتوسط 240.92 والخسارة كبيرة 
وش الحل؟
تنصحوني انتظر او اخرج بخسارة والعوض على الله 
وهل الزواج إتجاهه صاعد او حينزل ؟ 
من عنده فكرة يساعدنا فجزاه الله الف خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناته

----------


## أبومحمود

> هو كل حاجة على حساب المعلم ... لما المعلم وسطه اتقطم

 مش حتخسر الكيلو   بص على الشارت  هو  حيلعب شوية بين 1  و  2  أصلة خط 2 ده فيه باكات وحشين خالص  بس لوزوغت  شمعة نص ساعة وقفلت  فوق  2     يبقى دخلنا  بلانتيات  وماتفوتهاش بأه  وحتدفع  حتدفع  وكل ربح وأنت طيب  ..

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح على الناس الحلوه أسمحولي عن الإنقطاع عن هذا الموضوع الجميل والحرب الكبيره أدعو ما يضرب الستوب حطيت الستوب على 241.40 وحروح شويه وأرجع بعد 3 ساعات

 صباح الفل يا معلمة ... وحمدا لله علي السلامة  
ال 3 ساعات خلصوا يا عم الحج انت فين

----------


## bo7a

> دخلنا يا معلم 242.20 والله يسترها

 ان شاء الله على الاهداف يامعلمة وما تخافش لعب بس على الترند كدا وطالع طالع  
صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> مش حتخسر الكيلو بص على الشارت هو حيلعب شوية بين 1 و 2 أصلة خط 2 ده فيه باكات وحشين خالص بس لوزوغت شمعة نص ساعة وقفلت فوق 2 يبقى دخلنا بلانتيات وماتفوتهاش بأه وحتدفع حتدفع وكل ربح وأنت طيب ..

 شايفه رايح يختبر 241.68  و  241.44  ......  الله يستر  
وشكلها فيها شوطين اضافيين

----------


## dr_mamy2006

بوحه ياقمر الاخبار اه انهارده والسينما اليوم اكشن ولا اه تحليلاتك
منتظر اشوف
تحياتى

----------


## bo7a

> بوحه ياقمر الاخبار اه انهارده والسينما اليوم اكشن ولا اه تحليلاتك
> منتظر اشوف
> تحياتى

 ان شاء الله كوميدي ولو حسيت انه هيزعلنا هنقلبها أكشن وهتبقي ضرب نار للصباح الباكر  
وصبح صبح يا دكترة

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> ان شاء الله كوميدي ولو حسيت انه هيزعلنا هنقلبها أكشن وهتبقي ضرب نار للصباح الباكر  
> وصبح صبح يا دكترة

  يعنى متفرجين فقط :013:  الا لو كانت فرصة

----------


## bo7a

> يعنى متفرجين فقط الا لو كانت فرصة

 والله يا دكترة أنا معايا عقود مفتوحة من  242.00  ... بس لو هتدخل انتظر الاغلاق بتاع النهاردا  
لأنه مهم جدا .. يعني هخلي الواد بليه يظبطلك واحد شاي خمسينة في التمام وحجر زغلول  
تمخمخ الجمجمة لحد ما نشوف ايه الاوضاع

----------


## أسامة أمين

احم احم

----------


## bo7a

> احم احم

 صبح صبح

----------


## *الرفاعي*

يا معلم بوحه 
صبح صبح عليك يا عم 
بالمناسبة إزيكم مع المجنون 
و ايه هي توقعاتك لفوق بإذن الله حدود 244 
أنا حاسس كدا
ممكن

----------


## bo7a

> يا معلم بوحه 
> صبح صبح عليك يا عم 
> بالمناسبة إزيكم مع المجنون 
> و ايه هي توقعاتك لفوق بإذن الله حدود 244 
> أنا حاسس كدا
> ممكن

 صبح صبح يا زعيم  
ان شاء الله وفوق كدا كمان بس منتظرين الاغلاق ونشوف ايه النظام  
موفق باذن الله يا غالي

----------


## *الرفاعي*

دي هديه بإذن الله يا عم 
و راح تفرح بيها 
لا تقول ما قلت      
يلا نجرب 
بإذن الله تضبط المرة دية

----------


## أسامة أمين

في رأيي والله اعلم ان كسر مستويات 241.80 فهو نزول 
المؤشرات كدا على 4 سا بتقول نزول والله اعلم

----------


## bo7a

في انتظار صمود مستوي 241.68  و  241.44

----------


## الفرعون

> في انتظار صمود مستوي 241.68 و 241.44

 صبح صبح  
حط مغناطيس فوق الشاشة وانت قاعد يا معلم علشان ما يعرف ينزل ويفضل فوق

----------


## أبومحمود

> يسعد مساكم جميعاً 
> ياجماعة عندي عقود بيع على المجنون بمتوسط 240.92 والخسارة كبيرة 
> وش الحل؟
> تنصحوني انتظر او اخرج بخسارة والعوض على الله 
> وهل الزواج إتجاهه صاعد او حينزل ؟ 
> من عنده فكرة يساعدنا فجزاه الله الف خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناته

 أبوخالد  أستنى شمعة اليوم  الساعة 12   ماتستعجل   إن شاء الله فيها خير لك   تبيع ربحان والكل يربح   وربنا مايخسر مسلم

----------


## ابووخالد

> أبوخالد أستنى شمعة اليوم الساعة 12 ماتستعجل إن شاء الله فيها خير لك تبيع ربحان والكل يربح وربنا مايخسر مسلم

 الله يجزاك الف خير 
الحقيقة اخونا بوحه ماقصر جزاه الله خير وكان خير معين بعد الله 
نسأل الله لكم جميعاً التوفيق وان يجعلها في موازين حسناتكم

----------


## sindbad4s

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته  
هذه هي اول مشاركه لي في هذه الموضوع الاكثر من رائع و احببت ان اضع بين ايديكم شارت المجنون علي الساعه مع ملاحظه كسر الترند الصاعد و اعتقد ان الشمعه الحاليه هيه شمعه اعاده الاختبار لذا يرجي الحذر من عمليات الشراء الان حتي يتبين لنا الوضع كما قال الاخ بوحه الصباح . مع الاهتمام بمناطق   241.30   -  241.40   
مرفق الشارت 
شكراااا و صبح صبح

----------


## Mothawee

> صباح الفل يا معلمة ... وحمدا لله علي السلامة  
> ال 3 ساعات خلصوا يا عم الحج انت فين

  
صبح صبح يا معلمه  
أخبار المجنووون أييه أشوفه ضرب الإستوب ورايح تحت حصل أيه في غيابي

----------


## Mothawee

نشتري من المستوى الحالي ولا فيها خطوره

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح  
> حط مغناطيس فوق الشاشة وانت قاعد يا معلم علشان ما يعرف ينزل ويفضل فوق

 صبح صبح يا ابو الفراعين ..... ان شاء الله يصعد تاني ومنتظرين الاغلاق بس وربنا يسهل  
منور يا قمر .... ايوه كدا عاوز اشوفك دايما جنب أخوك بوحه

----------


## costner2007

ايه يا جماعه اللي بيحصل حد يدينا اي معلومه لضرب علي الاخر وبقي تحت الحزام ربنا يستر :Nono:  :Nono:

----------


## ابو حســام

سلامي وتحياتي للجميع ولصاحب الموضوع الرائع بوحه الصباح 
بالتوفيق جميعا  
ابو خالد .. مجرد توقع والله اعلم .. ان الزوج متجه الى 237 + 50 ,,  واعتقد ان اقصى منطقة صعود يوصلها والله اعلم هي حدود 244 .. انا شخصيا مسوي اوردر من هناك ( خصوصا وان هناك مستويات البيفوت الشهري والاسبوعي ومتوسط ال50 , ولا تنسى اننا في نهاية الشهر ,, يعني بكره في بيفوت شهري جديد),, وقد يساعد في النزول اليوم لو افتتح الزوج اليوم الجديد تحت البيفوت اليومي  
هذا مجرد توقع يا عزيزي ,, والامر لك ,, وأسأل الله ان ييسر دربك  
تحياتي وتقديري للجميع

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته  
> هذه هي اول مشاركه لي في هذه الموضوع الاكثر من رائع و احببت ان اضع بين ايديكم شارت المجنون علي الساعه مع ملاحظه كسر الترند الصاعد و اعتقد ان الشمعه الحاليه هيه شمعه اعاده الاختبار لذا يرجي الحذر من عمليات الشراء الان حتي يتبين لنا الوضع كما قال الاخ بوحه الصباح . مع الاهتمام بمناطق 241.30 - 241.40 
> مرفق الشارت 
> شكراااا و صبح صبح

 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...... اهلا اهلا بسندبادنا الغالي   وجهة نظر محترمة وأتوقع الارتداد من هنا والله أعلم ولكن بانتظار الاغلاق اليومي ان شاء الله   تحياتي لك يا قمر ونورتنا بوجودك ووجهة نظرك المحترمة ومنتظرين مشاركاتك دايما معانا   صبح صبح

----------


## Mothawee

> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...... اهلا اهلا بسندبادنا الغالي   وجهة نظر محترمة وأتوقع الارتداد من هنا والله أعلم ولكن بانتظار الاغلاق اليومي ان شاء الله   تحياتي لك يا قمر ونورتنا بوجودك ووجهة نظرك المحترمة ومنتظرين مشاركاتك دايما معانا    صبح صبح

 أمته راح يكون الإقفال عاوز أعوض خساره المجنون بالمجنون  
ندخل بيع ولا شراء

----------


## bo7a

> نشتري من المستوى الحالي ولا فيها خطوره

 الافضل الانتظار يا معلمة وان شاء الله خير بس نشوف هو ناويلنا علي ايه   :Wub:

----------


## sindbad4s

المجنون لم يمهلني حتي اكتب التعليق و هوي لما بعد المناطق المذكورة في المشاركه السابقه 
لنراقب مستويات 240.80 .

----------


## Mothawee

المجنون 240.90 إيه إلي حصل المجنون لفيييييييييين

----------


## bo7a

> ايه يا جماعه اللي بيحصل حد يدينا اي معلومه لضرب علي الاخر وبقي تحت الحزام  ربنا يستر

 ههههههههههههههه  صبح صبح يا زعيم  
لما نشوف بس هو ناوي يقفل فين ربنا يسترها   :Cloud9:  
استني يا معلم ما تضربش دلوقتي خلينا طيبين معاه لحد ما نشوف هو ناوي علي ايه

----------


## Mothawee

240.58

----------


## bo7a

> سلامي وتحياتي للجميع ولصاحب الموضوع الرائع بوحه الصباح 
> بالتوفيق جميعا  
> ابو خالد .. مجرد توقع والله اعلم .. ان الزوج متجه الى 237 + 50 ,, واعتقد ان اقصى منطقة صعود يوصلها والله اعلم هي حدود 244 .. انا شخصيا مسوي اوردر من هناك ( خصوصا وان هناك مستويات البيفوت الشهري والاسبوعي ومتوسط ال50 , ولا تنسى اننا في نهاية الشهر ,, يعني بكره في بيفوت شهري جديد),, وقد يساعد في النزول اليوم لو افتتح الزوج اليوم الجديد تحت البيفوت اليومي  
> هذا مجرد توقع يا عزيزي ,, والامر لك ,, وأسأل الله ان ييسر دربك  
> تحياتي وتقديري للجميع

   ايه النور دا كله .... ايه النور دا كله   أبو حسام عندنا ....... ومحدش قدنا   وهة نظر محترمة يا زعيم وأنا شايف اذا اغلق اليوم  تحت 241.44  فهيكون طريقه فعلا للمستوي دا   عموما منتظرين وباذن الله كلنا موفقين وتحياتي لك يا قمر ومنتظرين طلتك الحلوة دايما علينا   وتنورنا برأيك ووجودك معانا يا قمر   صبح صبح

----------


## sindbad4s

المجنون لا يبقي و لا يذر 
البعد عن السوق و انتظار الاغلاااااااااق و بعدها لكل حادث حديث

----------


## ابو حســام

انت اللي قمر يا غالي  
انا متابع موضوعك .. واذا لقيت شي يفيدكم صدقني ما راح اتأخر بحول الله تعالى ,, طبعا لو كنت متفرغ ,, وانا للاسف افتقد التفرغ  
بالمناسبه  ... انتبه لمتوسط ال 200 ,, يعني انا قلت 237 بتحفظ ,, ولو كان نزوله اسرع من توقعي ,, معناها حيوصل لمتوسط ال 200 عند 235.45 تقريبا 
تحياتي يا بوحه ناجازاكي !! :Wub:

----------


## bo7a

> انت اللي قمر يا غالي  
> انا متابع موضوعك .. واذا لقيت شي يفيدكم صدقني ما راح اتأخر بحول الله تعالى ,, طبعا لو كنت متفرغ ,, وانا للاسف افتقد التفرغ  
> بالمناسبه ... انتبه لمتوسط ال 200 ,, يعني انا قلت 237 بتحفظ ,, ولو كان نزوله اسرع من توقعي ,, معناها حيوصل لمتوسط ال 200 عند 235.45 تقريبا 
> تحياتي يا بوحه ناجازاكي !!

 الله يبارك فيك يا كبير حتتنا يا غالي   ومنتظرينك من وقت للتاني باذن الله تنورنا يا قمر   ومتوسط 200  في عنيا وربنا يوفق الجميع بفضله

----------


## Mothawee

أتوقع المجنون في أستراحه وهدفه حيكون 244

----------


## bo7a

> أتوقع المجنون في أستراحه وهدفه حيكون 244

 والله يا باشا أنا شايف انه هيصعد لاختبار الترند الاصفر المكسور ومنها الي الحد العلوي للقناة   يعني 242.20  و  243.00  ... بس ننتظر الاغلاق لأن القناة معرضة للكسر والهبوط تاني   اذا كان الاغلاق تحت 241.40  على الاقل

----------


## Mothawee



----------


## Mothawee

المجنون كسر راسنه أنا تعبت معاه الصراحه

----------


## فوركسي طموح

صبببببببح صبببببببح على سيد المعلمين وبقية الرجاله . 
ارجوكم الحذر من المجنون فتراه اسم على مسمى . 
واعتقد انه سيرتد بعد الارتطام بخط موجة الذئب وبعدها لن يكون الصعود لمستويات بعيده وقد أكون مخطئاً . 
الله يوفقك يامعلم بوحه الصباح ويوفقنا و كل الرجاله .

----------


## m.salah

على السريع
نيوزلندي دولار مريح على الترند اليومي - فرصه لونج

----------


## bo7a

> صبببببببح صبببببببح على سيد المعلمين وبقية الرجاله . 
> ارجوكم الحذر من المجنون فتراه اسم على مسمى . 
> واعتقد انه سيرتد بعد الارتطام بخط موجة الذئب وبعدها لن يكون الصعود لمستويات بعيده وقد أكون مخطئاً . 
> الله يوفقك يامعلم بوحه الصباح ويوفقنا و كل الرجاله .

 صباح الصباح يا كبير حتتنا  
كلام زي الفل من راجل زي الفل وصباحك ورد وفل  
أعتقد كدا المجة التصحيحية انتهت يا باشا ولا لسه فيها تاني  
وبكدا ممكن يصعد لاختبار الترند المكسور على اقل تقدير وبعدها يقرر  
ايه رايك يا معلمة وصبح صبح

----------


## أبومحمود

> على السريع
> نيوزلندي دولار مريح على الترند اليومي - فرصه لونج

 أبوصلاح باشا كمان شوية بس نستنى شمعة 12

----------


## SamerHassnou

> صباح الصباح يا كبير حتتنا  
> كلام زي الفل من راجل زي الفل وصباحك ورد وفل  
> أعتقد كدا المجة التصحيحية انتهت يا باشا ولا لسه فيها تاني  
> وبكدا ممكن يصعد لاختبار الترند المكسور على اقل تقدير وبعدها يقرر  
> ايه رايك يا معلمة وصبح صبح

  
صبح صبح 
ازاي المعلمين 
ممكن لفت نظر هو ممكن يكسر الترند على الساعة 
أوامر يا باشا   
ولا أيه الكلام  
صبح صبح

----------


## Mothawee

ايه الي حصل ما طلعت نتيجه تحاليل المجنون

----------


## أبومحمود

أيه رأي المعلم    نربط الحزام ؟؟   باقي على البنالتي  دقيقتين   ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mothawee

انا من رأيي نشوووت ونشوف المجنون عند 242.90 مؤقتاً لما يكسرها نشوفه مكان تاني

----------


## Mothawee

في تقديري 240.65 نقطه جميله للشراء

----------


## bo7a

أنا هدخل لونج باذن الله من السعر الحالي 240.60 والهدف 241.75

----------


## Mothawee

أنا دخلت كمان الستوب فيييين

----------


## Mothawee

ده نزل إلى 40

----------


## Mothawee

المجنون مش ناوي يجيبها لبر

----------


## أسامة أمين

> في رأيي والله اعلم ان كسر مستويات 241.80 فهو نزول 
> المؤشرات كدا على 4 سا بتقول نزول والله اعلم

 الحمد لله صدقت وجهة النظر 
وهدا لكل من يقول لا للمؤشرات ولله الحمد والمنة ثم الشكر الجزيل لأستادي بوحة الدي وجهنا واعطانا الشجاعة لابداء الرأي  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Inlove:

----------


## aboali

هذه الشمعه لكل ما يفكر فى اللونج شمعه انعكاس على الديلى

----------


## أسامة أمين

وجهة نظر لاحقة  قد تكون خاطئة 
اتجاه صعود والله أعلم وأظن أنه لا داعي لارفاق الشارت الا ان طلبتم مني يا اساتذة 
والله تعالى اعلم  
بالنسبة لي ساقوم بالشراء بوقف 50 نقطة والدي لا اظن انه سيتعداه

----------


## أسامة أمين

> وجهة نظر لاحقة قد تكون خاطئة 
> اتجاه صعود والله أعلم وأظن أنه لا داعي لارفاق الشارت الا ان طلبتم مني يا اساتذة 
> والله تعالى اعلم 
> بالنسبة لي ساقوم بالشراء بوقف 50 نقطة والدي لا اظن انه سيتعداه

 يا اخوان لا احد يدخل في نفس الصفقة الا ان كان مقتنع بها تماما وبالتوفيق لا تنسو الوقف 50 نق  
انقذنا يا استاد بوحة ايش رايك

----------


## costner2007

صبح يا بوحه صبح
انتم السابقون ونحن اللاحقون
انا ابتديت اشوف البتاع والله اعلم
ده عامل زي دخول بغداد ولاحد عارف يوقفه
وربك يستر

----------


## الفرعون

> يا اخوان لا احد يدخل في نفس الصفقة الا ان كان مقتنع بها تماما وبالتوفيق لا تنسو الوقف 50 نق  
> انقذنا يا استاد بوحة ايش رايك

 المعلم سبق ودخل لونج خلاص وانا داخل دلوقتي من 240.25  وبالتوفيق انشاء الله  :Drive1:

----------


## أسامة أمين

الصفقة محققة الى الان 23 نقطة ولله الحمد

----------


## costner2007

> المعلم سبق ودخل لونج خلاص وانا داخل دلوقتي من 240.25 وبالتوفيق انشاء الله

 معاك ومع المعلم للنهايه 
انا لبست الخوزه وهديها ارض جو
لازم مسمحش للعدو يعمل اكتر من كدا
الهجوم بدا
240.30

----------


## m.salah

> أنا هدخل لونج باذن الله من السعر الحالي 240.60 والهدف 241.75

 يامعلم بوحه 
هو جوه قناه هابطه وصعد لنهايتها وكسر الترند الصاعد ومتجه لقاع القناه الهابطه عند 235

----------


## ابووخالد

> يامعلم بوحه 
> هو جوه قناه هابطه وصعد لنهايتها وكسر الترند الصاعد ومتجه لقاع القناه الهابطه عند 235

 يعني تنصحنا بفتح عقود بيع من المستوى الحالي ؟ 
وإنتظار الهدف كماتفضلت عند 235 ؟ 
ارجو توجيهنا وجزاك الله خير

----------


## amr gamil

ماذا فعلت يا معلم بوحه فى العقدين الشراء الى من 242.00 ؟

----------


## sindbad4s

يا جماعه زي ما قال ابو صلاح : احنا ايه يزنقنا علي المجنون لما فيه زوج النيوزيلاندي دولار : 
فرصه كويسه لونج علي الدايلي : التقاء بخط الترند و ارتداد من فيبو 38 ؟؟؟؟
و لا انتو ايه رايكو؟؟؟؟

----------


## amr gamil

النيوزيلاندي دولار, من كام ؟

----------


## sindbad4s

نسيت ارفاق الشارت

----------


## sindbad4s

من مناطق   0.7590

----------


## m.salah

> يعني تنصحنا بفتح عقود بيع من المستوى الحالي ؟ 
> وإنتظار الهدف كماتفضلت عند 235 ؟ 
> ارجو توجيهنا وجزاك الله خير

 يعني لو صعد الى 240.95 وارتد (اختبار ترند الساعه المكسور يبقى هايتوكل على الله الى 235خاصه لو الدولار ين كسر 118 الى اسفل يبقى ننسى حكاية اللونج الاسبوع ده
والله اعلم

----------


## m.salah

على السريع
استرليني دولار ارتداد من ترند ساعه المحترم (تستطيع تحديده على 4 ساعات ايضا) قرصه لونج

----------


## ابووخالد

> يعني لو صعد الى 240.95 وارتد (اختبار ترند الساعه المكسور يبقى هايتوكل على الله الى 235خاصه لو الدولار ين كسر 118 الى اسفل يبقى ننسى حكاية اللونج الاسبوع ده
> والله اعلم

 جزاك الله خير 
إذاً...ننتظر وعلى بركة الله 
الف شكر

----------


## ابووخالد

> على السريع
> استرليني دولار ارتداد من ترند ساعه المحترم (تستطيع تحديده على 4 ساعات ايضا) قرصه لونج

 والهدف كم؟ 
لاننا بصراحة نحب نوضع عملية اغلاق بسعر محدد ونروح نشوف اشغالنا

----------


## m.salah

> والهدف كم؟ 
> لاننا بصراحة نحب نوضع عملية اغلاق بسعر محدد ونروح نشوف اشغالنا

 انتظلروا شويه في محاولة كسر ترند لاسفل لابد من امنتظار ساعه كمان لو لم يتم الكسر يبقلى الهدق 0375 ولو تم الكسر لاسفل يبقى طارد ربحك الى 0078

----------


## m.salah

> انتظلروا شويه في محاولة كسر ترند لاسفل لابد من امنتظار ساعه كمان لو لم يتم الكسر يبقلى الهدق 0375 ولو تم الكسر لاسفل يبقى طارد ربحك الى 0078

 شوف ياخي هذه العمليه عايزه متابعه لان القناه الرئيسيه هابطه او حط هدف 30 نقطه فقط

----------


## bo7a

صباح الفل علي عيون كل الحبايب الحاضر منهم واللي غايب   ما شاء الله مجهود متميز جدا يا رجالة وربنا يوفق الجميع باذن الله   رغم الهبوط اللي حصل من وجهة نظري مفيش اشارة توحي انه يكمل هبوط حتي الآن   اذا اغلقت شمعة الساعة فوق 240.40  فهو في طريقه لاختبار الترند المكسور   واذا اغلقت تحت 240.15  يبقي ممكن نشوف مستويات 239.05  الله يسترها   اللي فيه الخير يقدمه ربنا وجهة نظري محتمل جدا تكون خطأ والله أعلي وأعلم   منتظرين رأي حبايبنا وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح 
> ازاي المعلمين 
> ممكن لفت نظر هو ممكن يكسر الترند على الساعة 
> أوامر يا باشا   
> ولا أيه الكلام  
> صبح صبح  الملف المرفق 78986

 اسف جدا يا قمر علي التأخير في الرد ...... بس ان شاء الله نشوفه دلوقتي يختبره مرة تانية   وكل اللي يجيبه ربنا كويس ...... وصبح صبح

----------


## الفرعون

صبح صبح يا معلم بووووووووووووووووحة 
ايه يا عم انت كنت نايم ولا ايه 
وبعدين شفلك حل في الندل ال عمال يطلع وينزل لما خيلني معاه ده
يا تقعد تحت الشاشة بعصاية وتضربه كل ما ينزل يا تشلفلك حل تاني لأن 
المغناطيس بتاعك طلع فشنك وسابه ينزل واحنا مش عايزينه ينزل تاني علشان كده يبقي قل ادبه علي الاخر

----------


## amr gamil

ماذا فعلت يا معلم بوحه فى العقدين الشراء الى من 242.00 ؟

----------


## bo7a

> هذه الشمعه لكل ما يفكر فى اللونج شمعه انعكاس على الديلى

 تسلم يا ابو علي يا حبيب قلبي والله لك وحشة يا غالي   أي نعم احنا ما بنخافش والشمعة مش في نهاية هبوط ولا صعود بس لازم نعمل حساب كل حاجة    وان شاء الله الكل يكون مبسوط النهاردا سواء لونجات أو شورتات  وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> صبح يا بوحه صبح
> انتم السابقون ونحن اللاحقون
> انا ابتديت اشوف البتاع والله اعلم
> ده عامل زي دخول بغداد ولاحد عارف يوقفه
> وربك يستر

 ربنا يكفيك شره يا غالي وان شاء الله ان شاء الله تكون كسبان النهاردا وربنا يعوض علي الجميع   وصبح صبح يا معلمة

----------


## bo7a

> ماذا فعلت يا معلم بوحه فى العقدين الشراء الى من 242.00 ؟

 الصبرجميل يا كبير المعلمين وان شاء الله يزور التارجت النهاردا بس قول يارب

----------


## bo7a

> يا جماعه زي ما قال ابو صلاح : احنا ايه يزنقنا علي المجنون لما فيه زوج النيوزيلاندي دولار : 
> فرصه كويسه لونج علي الدايلي : التقاء بخط الترند و ارتداد من فيبو 38 ؟؟؟؟
> و لا انتو ايه رايكو؟؟؟؟

 صبح صبح يا سندبادنا يا غالي  
يا معلم احنا بنناقش كل الفرص على أي زوج وأي فرصة نتفق عليها مش هنرحمها ان شاء الله  
وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> يعني لو صعد الى 240.95 وارتد (اختبار ترند الساعه المكسور يبقى هايتوكل على الله الى 235خاصه لو الدولار ين كسر 118 الى اسفل يبقى ننسى حكاية اللونج الاسبوع ده
> والله اعلم

 صبح صبح يا ابو صلاح   والله يا معلمة أنا رأيي من رأيك برده .. بس أنا شايف انه هيروح 242.00  على أقل تقدير             قبل ما يفكر في الهبوط لمستويات دنيا .... حلوة دنيا دي يا معلمة ؟  :Wub:   فاحنا متابعين معاه وأي فرصة كويسة هنضرب نار .....   هفطر جايلك يا معلم علشان نضرب اتنين كابتشينو سوا .. أنا دماغي تلفانة ومش قادر   :Doh:

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح يا معلم بووووووووووووووووحة 
> ايه يا عم انت كنت نايم ولا ايه 
> وبعدين شفلك حل في الندل ال عمال يطلع وينزل لما خيلني معاه ده
> يا تقعد تحت الشاشة بعصاية وتضربه كل ما ينزل يا تشلفلك حل تاني لأن 
> المغناطيس بتاعك طلع فشنك وسابه ينزل واحنا مش عايزينه ينزل تاني علشان كده يبقي قل ادبه علي الاخر

 ما تقلقش يا ابو الفراعين .... دا انا هضربله واحد كابتشينو وكيلو جمبري وقاعدله عند 240.40   ويا أنا يا هو النهاردا ...... صبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## SamerHassnou

حبيت اصبح 
ازاي المعلمه   
صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> حبيت اصبح 
> ازاي المعلمه   
> صبح صبح

 صباح القشطة يا سامر باشا   نمت يا معلم ولا لسه هتنام  ؟   يعني نظبطلك واحد شاي خمسينة كدا مع ساندوشتين فول بالزبدة ؟

----------


## SamerHassnou

> صباح القشطة يا سامر باشا   نمت يا معلم ولا لسه هتنام ؟    يعني نظبطلك واحد شاي خمسينة كدا مع ساندوشتين فول بالزبدة ؟

 معقول يا باشا 
حد ينام معاك
ممكن صار لي اسبوع و انا ما نمتش 
اصل الأفلام متواصلة هنا 
و انا من الناس يلي مايفوتوش اي لقطة كدة ولا كدة 
و بعد كل الأفلام دي حتجيب فول بالزبدة 
صباحك عسل يا قشدة  
صبح صبح

----------


## amr gamil

المجنون أجنن رسمى

----------


## amr gamil

ما العمل الآن ؟

----------


## amr gamil

أرجو الرد

----------


## Mothawee

العمل تعطيه عقدين بيع إذا كان عندك عقد شراء أولاً عقد واحد يدعم عقد البيع عشان ما تحس بالخساره الكبيره والعقد الثاني يدخل عليك ربح وتتطمن لأنه شكله والله أعلم رايح 237.00 والله أعلم ده كسر الدنيه وتارك خلفه مخلفات حطام الشباب 
بس لدي قناعه شخصيه أن الإسترليني سيواصل الصعود أمام كافه العملات الرأيسيه بما يقارب 200 إلى 300 نقطه هذا الأسبوع

----------


## amr gamil

أنت فين يا معلم بوحة ؟

----------


## فوركسي طموح

صبح صبح على سيد المعلمين وبقية الرجاله . 
معلمه الدعم القوي اللي عند نهاية خط موجة الذئب كسره بقاب 100 نقطه لتحت هذا اذا كان البرنامج حق الشارت مهوب مخبط لأني توني صاحي ومدري وش السالفه .  
نسأل الله التوفيق لنا ولكم ولجميع الاخوه .

----------


## amr gamil

يعنى نخش بيع ؟ والهدف كام ؟

----------


## Mothawee

صحيح الإسترليني يواجه ضعف أمام العملات حاليه ويبقى هبوط ما يقارب 100 إلى 150 نقطه في الفتره الصباحيه وبعدين يحلها ألف حلال بس الترند العام إلى تحت

----------


## ابن المدينة

> صحيح الإسترليني يواجه ضعف أمام العملات حاليه ويبقى هبوط ما يقارب 100 إلى 150 نقطه في الفتره الصباحيه وبعدين يحلها ألف حلال بس الترند العام إلى تحت

 هل تقصد هبوط من هذه النقطة 20222    ما يقارب 100 نقطة

----------


## mahmoudh7

> صحيح الإسترليني يواجه ضعف أمام العملات حاليه ويبقى هبوط ما يقارب 100 إلى 150 نقطه في الفتره الصباحيه وبعدين يحلها ألف حلال بس الترند العام إلى تحت

 يعني نحط تارجت كام لو سمحت

----------


## amr gamil

ما الحال الآن على الباوند ؟

----------


## amr gamil

يا جماعة خليكوا معانا الموقف حرج .

----------


## Mothawee

هبوط بهدف 100 نقطه

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

صبح صبح علي الحلوين

----------


## Mothawee

صباح الورد شكله المجنون حصل على دعم قوي بعد الهبوط السريع والآن يكون مستوى 242 و 244 هو الأقر

----------


## officerq80

السلام عليكم ,, في نظري المتواضع ان المجنون مجنون  :Regular Smile:  .. سيستمر في النزول الى خط دعم 230.83 والله اعلم .. حيث ان مؤشرات الصعود عندي لم تعطي الكرت الاخضر بالصعود .. طبعا مجرد رأي شخصي متواضع .. والله اعلم

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> السلام عليكم ,, في نظري المتواضع ان المجنون مجنون  .. سيستمر في النزول الى خط دعم 230.83 والله اعلم .. حيث ان مؤشرات الصعود عندي لم تعطي الكرت الاخضر بالصعود .. طبعا مجرد رأي شخصي متواضع .. والله اعلم

 طيب وين الشارت اعطينا صورة بالالون

----------


## simpa2000f

رغم ان المجنون عمل بيع من 248 ولكن رغم هذا جلست اسمع للتوصيات والتحاليل الثانية شوفوا الشارت أعتقد ان للمجنون المزيد من الهبوط ايش الواحد يعمل . يالله الله يعوض علينا .بس ان شاء الله من اليوم ورايح رؤاح اعتمد على شارت ال 4 ساعات واليوم فقط لانها اصدق شيء سوف ارفق لكم الشارت وانتم تحكموا

----------


## officerq80

الله اكبر الاستاذ محمود شخصيا .. تلميذك طال عمرك .. تفضل الشارت  :Regular Smile: 
(الشارت يومي)

----------


## Mothawee

أي مؤشرات تستخدم

----------


## officerq80

> أي مؤشرات تستخدم

 طال عمرك انا واحد من تلاميذ الاستاذ محمود ولي الشرف .. استخدم استيراتيجيته السحريه (the game) .. لله الحمد والمنه الذي ارشدني الى هذا المعلم الكبير .. استاذ محمود انت 100%

----------


## سيف الملوك

> صباح القشطة يا سامر باشا   نمت يا معلم ولا لسه هتنام ؟    يعني نظبطلك واحد شاي خمسينة كدا مع ساندوشتين فول بالزبدة ؟

 صبح صبح يا عم بوحه ابصط يا عم  ادي المجنون طايح وانت أكيد هريته بيع حبيت اصبح عليك يا عسل

----------


## Mothawee

> طال عمرك انا واحد من تلاميذ الاستاذ محمود ولي الشرف .. استخدم استيراتيجيته السحريه (the game) .. لله الحمد والمنه الذي ارشدني الى هذا المعلم الكبير .. استاذ محمود انت 100%

  
أي برنامج ومن وين أحصل عليه أنا أستخدم جارت FXCM وهاليومين مش غال كويه وتعبت معه 
أبا برنامج ثاني

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> طال عمرك انا واحد من تلاميذ الاستاذ محمود ولي الشرف .. استخدم استيراتيجيته السحريه (the game) .. لله الحمد والمنه الذي ارشدني الى هذا المعلم الكبير .. استاذ محمود انت 100%

 شوفت THE GAME يوم الخميس الماضي ارباح ولا في الاحلام  بعدين انسالي كلمة استاذ احنا اخوة  ما شا الله الشارت يجنن ومؤشرا مضافة قوية جدا

----------


## فوركسي طموح

ياجماعه انا عندي طالع فالبنامج قاب على المجنون حوالي مية نؤطه وكان في نفس الوقت جاب على الباوند دولار .  
والبعض ماطلعش عنديهم . 
صورة القاب مرفقه بتاعت المجنون وصبح صبح على الكل .

----------


## officerq80

> شوفت THE GAME يوم الخميس الماضي ارباح ولا في الاحلام  بعدين انسالي كلمة استاذ احنا اخوة  ما شا الله الشارت يجنن ومؤشرا مضافة قوية جدا

 من علمني حرفا صرت له عبدا .. وراح تضل استاااااااااذ كبير ولك حق علي طول العمر .. لأنه لولا الله ثم انت لما استمريت في تجارة العملات ولله الحمد والمنه ( وهذا جارت 4 ساعات لعيونك وعيون الحبايب ) شرح بدايت نزول المجنون .. وآسف على التقصير

----------


## bo7a

صباح الفل والياسمين علي عيون كل الحلوين   عقود الشراء المفتوحة كما هي وعندي قناعة تامة بزيارة مستويات 242.85  قبل أي هبوط جديد  وأنا شخصيا عززت من السعر الحالي ( وجهة نظري تحتمل الخطأ )   صبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> من علمني حرفا صرت له عبدا .. وراح تضل استاااااااااذ كبير ولك حق علي طول العمر .. لأنه لولا الله ثم انت لما استمريت في تجارة العملات ولله الحمد والمنه ( وهذا جارت 4 ساعات لعيونك وعيون الحبايب ) شرح بدايت نزول المجنون .. وآسف على التقصير

 ما شا الله تبارك الله 
وهدي مني لك تقدر تستخدمها علي فيرم الساعة شوف نفس الشارت تبعك

----------


## bo7a

> أنت فين يا معلم بوحة ؟

 المعلم بوحه رهن اشارتك ياجميل شبيك لبيك بوحه بين ايديك 
الصبر يا غالي والله شايف انه طالع تاني وميقدرش يروح 236.00 الا لما يزور  أهدافنا ان شاء الله أو يصعد نخر من عقودنا  
صبح صبح يا باشا

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> صباح الفل والياسمين علي عيون كل الحلوين   عقود الشراء المفتوحة كما هي وعندي قناعة تامة بزيارة مستويات 242.85  قبل أي هبوط جديد  وأنا شخصيا عززت من السعر الحالي ( وجهة نظري تحتمل الخطأ )   صبح صبح

 انت بتقرا افكاري ولا بتجسس علي جهازي حدد الاتجاه
صباحه سكر

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الورد شكله المجنون حصل على دعم قوي بعد الهبوط السريع والآن يكون مستوى 242 و 244 هو الأقر

 صباح الجمال يا متهاوي باشا  
والله دي نفس وجهة نظري يا معلمة وخلينا نشوف مع بعض هيعمل ايه  
الله يخرب عقله دا اتجنن فعلا

----------


## amr gamil

أنا خلاص كله أتفقل غصب عنى (margin call) . الحمد لله .

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم ,, في نظري المتواضع ان المجنون مجنون  .. سيستمر في النزول الى خط دعم 230.83 والله اعلم .. حيث ان مؤشرات الصعود عندي لم تعطي الكرت الاخضر بالصعود .. طبعا مجرد رأي شخصي متواضع .. والله اعلم

 وعليكم السلام يا زعيم   انت وجهة نظرك زي الفل يا غالي ونورتنا بالكلام الجميل دا ... بس هل ممكن من وجهة نظرك   مواصلة الهبوط من السعر الحالي 800  نقطة كمان بدون تصحيح لهبوط 1200  نقطة  ؟  ولا هو علشان مجنون ممكن يعملها  ؟   صبح صبح يا زعيم ونورتنا

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح يا عم بوحه  ابصط يا عم  ادي المجنون طايح وانت أكيد هريته بيع  حبيت اصبح عليك يا عسل

 صبح صبح يا برنس ... فينك يا عم والله واحشني موت  
والله يا باشا ابو علي شكلي كدا اتعديت من الاستراتيجية بتاعته والسعر عكس معايا تاني  
الله يسترها

----------


## ابوثابت

> وعليكم السلام يا زعيم    انت وجهة نظرك زي الفل يا غالي ونورتنا بالكلام الجميل دا ... بس هل ممكن من وجهة نظرك   مواصلة الهبوط من السعر الحالي 800 نقطة كمان بدون تصحيح لهبوط 1200 نقطة ؟  ولا هو علشان مجنون ممكن يعملها ؟    صبح صبح يا زعيم ونورتنا

 اخوي بارك الله فيك لا تعاند المجنون يزعل عليك توقع منه اي احتمال الاسبوع الماضي ماذا فعل بنا يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يلدغ المؤمن من جحره مرتين 
فنصيحه خلك معاه

----------


## officerq80

> وعليكم السلام يا زعيم   انت وجهة نظرك زي الفل يا غالي ونورتنا بالكلام الجميل دا ... بس هل ممكن من وجهة نظرك   مواصلة الهبوط من السعر الحالي 800 نقطة كمان بدون تصحيح لهبوط 1200 نقطة ؟  ولا هو علشان مجنون ممكن يعملها ؟    صبح صبح يا زعيم ونورتنا

 اهلا يا سيد المعلمين .. وانا الي ليا الشرف والله .. وبالنسبه لرأيي الي انا متأكد منه انه لسا على الدخول باي .. على جارت 4 ساعات .. حتى تعطيني المؤشرات دخول .. وعلى فكره انا مجرد تلميذ مبتدأ .. انصحكم باستخدام نظرية الاستاذ محمود ( the game)  لانها دقيقه وعمرها ماخيبتش ضني ابدا .. ولله الحمد والمنه .. لما  تقولك ادخل يعني ادخل .. مافيش يمين وشمال  :Regular Smile: 
وصبح صبح يا معلم

----------


## bo7a

> ياجماعه انا عندي طالع فالبنامج قاب على المجنون حوالي مية نؤطه وكان في نفس الوقت جاب على الباوند دولار .  
> والبعض ماطلعش عنديهم . 
> صورة القاب مرفقه بتاعت المجنون وصبح صبح على الكل .

 صباح الفل يا عبود  
أنا عندي في الميتا مفيش جابات بس دا فال حلو   :012:  
صبح صبح يا معلمة

----------


## officerq80

> ما شا الله تبارك الله 
> وهدي مني لك تقدر تستخدمها علي فيرم الساعة شوف نفس الشارت تبعك

 قائد وبطل ومعلم .. وبيعرف كيف بيتكلم .. قائدنا وغالي علينا.. محمود باسمك نادينا

----------


## bo7a

> من علمني حرفا صرت له عبدا .. وراح تضل استاااااااااذ كبير ولك حق علي طول العمر .. لأنه لولا الله ثم انت لما استمريت في تجارة العملات ولله الحمد والمنه ( وهذا جارت 4 ساعات لعيونك وعيون الحبايب ) شرح بدايت نزول المجنون .. وآسف على التقصير

 اللعبة للبروفسير محمود ما شاء الله عليه مؤشر خطير مشكور يا قمر وصبح صبح

----------


## mahmoudh7

> الله اكبر الاستاذ محمود شخصيا .. تلميذك طال عمرك .. تفضل الشارت 
> (الشارت يومي)

 يا ريتك مكنتش حطيت الشارت  ده شارت عايز ساحر افريقي معاه دكتوراة في الطلاسم الاغريقية   هاهاهاها

----------


## bo7a

> انت بتقرا افكاري ولا بتجسس علي جهازي حدد الاتجاه
> صباحه سكر

 هههههههههههههههههههههه  انت حبيب قلبي يا معلم  
وطالما انت متفق معايا يبقي هيطلع ان شاء الله  
يا تري متفق معايا برده في التعزيز من 238.00    :012:

----------


## mahmoudh7

> ما شا الله تبارك الله 
> وهدي مني لك تقدر تستخدمها علي فيرم الساعة شوف نفس الشارت تبعك

   حتى انت يا بلوتس  ربنا على المفتري

----------


## bo7a

> اخوي بارك الله فيك لا تعاند المجنون يزعل عليك توقع منه اي احتمال الاسبوع الماضي ماذا فعل بنا يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يلدغ المؤمن من جحره مرتين 
> فنصيحه خلك معاه

 الله يبارك فيك يا حبيبنا ابو ثابت .... كلام زين وعين العقل  
وما تقلقش علي اخوك يا قمر وان شاء الله يصعد بعدين نشوف قراره ايه  
تسلملي يا غالي ونصيحة يعمل بها من أخ عزيز

----------


## bo7a

> اهلا يا سيد المعلمين .. وانا الي ليا الشرف والله .. وبالنسبه لرأيي الي انا متأكد منه انه لسا على الدخول باي .. على جارت 4 ساعات .. حتى تعطيني المؤشرات دخول .. وعلى فكره انا مجرد تلميذ مبتدأ .. انصحكم باستخدام نظرية الاستاذ محمود ( the game) لانها دقيقه وعمرها ماخيبتش ضني ابدا .. ولله الحمد والمنه .. لما تقولك ادخل يعني ادخل .. مافيش يمين وشمال 
> وصبح صبح يا معلم

 صباح الفل يا سيد الكل  
كلنا بنتعلم يا قمر وأنا كمان مبتدئ وطريقة محمود ممتازة ما شاء الله عليه  
صبح صبح

----------


## officerq80

> يا ريتك مكنتش حطيت الشارت  ده شارت عايز ساحر افريقي معاه دكتوراة في الطلاسم الاغريقية   هاهاهاها

 هههههه .. الله يبعد عنا المشعوذين .. والله يا اخي انا نفسك في البدايه حسيت اني ضايع .. بس للامانه عندنا مثل خليجي يقول ( من سأل ما تاه ) .. والبروفيسور محمود موجود اطال الله بعمره .. والاستاذ بوحه الجميل ;) ... ان شاء الله كلنا بالخدمه لاخواننا المسلمين والعرب .. اني احبكم في الله

----------


## mahmoudh7

> اهلا يا سيد المعلمين .. وانا الي ليا الشرف والله .. وبالنسبه لرأيي الي انا متأكد منه انه لسا على الدخول باي .. على جارت 4 ساعات .. حتى تعطيني المؤشرات دخول .. وعلى فكره انا مجرد تلميذ مبتدأ .. انصحكم باستخدام   نظرية الاستاذ محمود ( the game)  
> لانها دقيقه وعمرها ماخيبتش ضني ابدا .. ولله الحمد والمنه .. لما تقولك ادخل يعني ادخل .. مافيش يمين وشمال 
> وصبح صبح يا معلم

 ممكن رابط لهذة الاستراتيجية بعد اذنك

----------


## Mothawee

> صباح الجمال يا متهاوي باشا  
> والله دي نفس وجهة نظري يا معلمة وخلينا نشوف مع بعض هيعمل ايه  
> الله يخرب عقله دا اتجنن فعلا

  
أنا الصراحه عززت بعقد شراء من 237.80 والهدف 244 والستوب على 235.75  وإذا ما تحقق راح أقفل الحساب وآخذ فلوسي من عندهم وأعتزل الفوركس 
وروح أشتغل في العقارات مش مستعد أخسر تعبي وصحتي والكبتشينو عشان خاطر المجنووون 
ولا شو رايك نرفع الهدف شويه لأهداف الإسبوع إلي قفات 251 و 255 علشان ما أتهور وأغلق حسابي

----------


## officerq80

> ممكن رابط لهذة الاستراتيجية بعد اذنك

 تفضل اخي في الله  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...highlight=game

----------


## bo7a

> أنا الصراحه عززت بعقد شراء من 237.80 والهدف 244 والستوب على 235.75 وإذا ما تحقق راح أقفل الحساب وآخذ فلوسي من عندهم وأعتزل الفوركس 
> وروح أشتغل في العقارات مش مستعد أخسر تعبي وصحتي والكبتشينو عشان خاطر المجنووون 
> ولا شو رايك نرفع الهدف شويه لأهداف الإسبوع إلي قفات 251 و 255 علشان ما أتهور وأغلق حسابي

 لا يا معلمة تعتزل ايه .... هو احنا نقدر نشتغل من غيرك  
الهدف يمكن بعيد شوية بس طارد ربحك ان شاء الله بالترلينج 
كسر 239.05  منها الي 240.50  ان شاء الله وأعتقد لازم يروحها علشان يقدر يهبط تاني  
ادينا منتظرين وصبح يا معلمة

----------


## Mothawee

سمعوني صدى صووووت  
المجنون على وييييييييييين

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> حتى انت يا بلوتس  ربنا على المفتري

 بلاش تفهموني غلط وتقولو عني ساحر هدي صور الاستراتيجية وشرحها
بس اخوي وفيسر اضاف من عنده مؤشرات علي الشات
طبعا بعد اذن حبيبي بوحا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...5398&d=1183872167

----------


## Mothawee

> لا يا معلمة تعتزل ايه .... هو احنا نقدر نشتغل من غيرك  
> الهدف يمكن بعيد شوية بس طارد ربحك ان شاء الله بالترلينج 
> كسر 239.05 منها الي 240.50 ان شاء الله وأعتقد لازم يروحها علشان يقدر يهبط تاني  
> ادينا منتظرين وصبح يا معلمة

 أنا حاط أمل على الهدف 244  إذا ما تحقق خلاص راح أعتزل ممكن أفر في الموضع  :Drive1:  النقاش جاري

----------


## officerq80

> أنا الصراحه عززت بعقد شراء من 237.80 والهدف 244 والستوب على 235.75 وإذا ما تحقق راح أقفل الحساب وآخذ فلوسي من عندهم وأعتزل الفوركس 
> وروح أشتغل في العقارات مش مستعد أخسر تعبي وصحتي والكبتشينو عشان خاطر المجنووون 
> ولا شو رايك نرفع الهدف شويه لأهداف الإسبوع إلي قفات 251 و 255 علشان ما أتهور وأغلق حسابي

 اخوي والله كنت على وشك اني اعتزل مثلك .. ولكن الحمد لله هداني الله لهذا المنتدى المبارك والذي بفضل الله تعلمت كثيرا .. ومازلت اتعلم .. اخي من قال لك انه في اي وقت تستطيع ان تعمل اوردرات .. مع احترامي لكل الآراء .. هناك قواعد واساسيات واستيراتيجيات .. مو اي وقت تقرر ان تدخل فتدخل ( يا تصيب والا تخيب ) .. في رأيي المتواضع قبل اتخاذ القرار في الدخول يجب عليك الآتي :
1.    التدرب الجيد على الديمو ودخول دورات اذا امكن .
2.    اختيار الشركه المناسبه لك .
3.    تحديد المبلغ الذي تود ان تتداول فيه شرط ان لا يكون كل رأس مالك .
4.    تحديد الاستيراتيجيه المضمونه باذن الله والتي ترتاح في استخدامها .
5.    بعد التوكل على الله واتخاذ قرار الدخول في صفقه يجب عليك ان لا تخاطر باكثر من 10% من الفري مارجن لديك مهما كانت الصفقه مضمونه , اذا اردت الاستمرار بهذا السوق .
6.    الاقتناع بالربح المعقول , والابتعاد عن الطمع والعياذ بالله .
7.    وضع ستوب لوز معقول . 
هذا والله اعلم .. وصلي اللهم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## Mothawee

> اخوي والله كنت على وشك اني اعتزل مثلك .. ولكن الحمد لله هداني الله لهذا المنتدى المبارك والذي بفضل الله تعلمت كثيرا .. ومازلت اتعلم .. اخي من قال لك انه في اي وقت تستطيع ان تعمل اوردرات .. مع احترامي لكل الآراء .. هناك قواعد واساسيات واستيراتيجيات .. مو اي وقت تقرر ان تدخل فتدخل ( يا تصيب والا تخيب ) .. في رأيي المتواضع قبل اتخاذ القرار في الدخول يجب عليك الآتي :
> 1. التدرب الجيد على الديمو ودخول دورات اذا امكن .
> 2. اختيار الشركه المناسبه لك .
> 3. تحديد المبلغ الذي تود ان تتداول فيه شرط ان لا يكون كل رأس مالك .
> 4. تحديد الاستيراتيجيه المضمونه باذن الله والتي ترتاح في استخدامها .
> 5. بعد التوكل على الله واتخاذ قرار الدخول في صفقه يجب عليك ان لا تخاطر باكثر من 10% من الفري مارجن لديك مهما كانت الصفقه مضمونه , اذا اردت الاستمرار بهذا السوق .
> 6. الاقتناع بالربح المعقول , والابتعاد عن الطمع والعياذ بالله .
> 7. وضع ستوب لوز معقول . 
> هذا والله اعلم .. وصلي اللهم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

  
هلا والله أنا الحمد لله صارلي 7 أشهر في الفوركس على الحساب الحقيقي وأرباحي تعد بالممتازه ولاكن المجنون جنني هو الوحيد ألي يعطيني ربح جميل وياخذه مني مره ثانيه وقررت أن هذي آخر صفقه على المجنون إذا ما نجحت راح أعتزل المجنون والفوركس راح أرتاح شويه وأسافر شهرين ولي عوده مره ثانيه إنشاء الله.

----------


## officerq80

> هلا والله أنا الحمد لله صارلي 7 أشهر في الفوركس على الحساب الحقيقي وأرباحي تعد بالممتازه ولاكن المجنون جنني هو الوحيد ألي يعطيني ربح جميل وياخذه مني مره ثانيه وقررت أن هذي آخر صفقه على المجنون إذا ما نجحت راح أعتزل المجنون والفوركس راح أرتاح شويه وأسافر شهرين ولي عوده مره ثانيه إنشاء الله.

 والله تفكير سليم .. ولكن لا للاعتزال وانا اخوك .. لاتيأس من رحمة الله .. فالله هو الرزاق .. انت تتداول عالمجنون وهذي حالتك شلون لو تتداول على النفط  او الغاز الطبيعي مثل حالتي :Yikes3:  ههههههههه اسأل الله التوفيق للجميع

----------


## أبومحمود

أحلى صباح للمعلمة   وللجدعان الحلوين   ...  أنا طالب واحد دايفرجنس على المجنون  .. ممكن كمان شوية ويوصل  حد عايز حاجة معايا ؟؟؟

----------


## أبومحمود

واشارت أهوه مابجيبش حاجة من عندي ؟؟

----------


## bo7a

> أحلى صباح للمعلمة وللجدعان الحلوين ... أنا طالب واحد دايفرجنس على المجنون .. ممكن كمان شوية ويوصل حد عايز حاجة معايا ؟؟؟

 صباح الصباح يا كبير المنطقة  
الدايفرجنس جاهز يا معلم على الاربع ساعات وعلي كل المؤشرات بس الحركة نفسها تخوف  
أنا ما اتوقعش انه يعمل قاعد جديد دلوقتي بس ربنا يكرم ويطلع يختبر الترند الهابط والترند المكسور  
وهجيبلك واحد كابتشينو هتنسي بيه اللي حصل كله يا معلمة  
صبح صبح

----------


## Mothawee

> واشارت أهوه مابجيبش حاجة من عندي ؟؟

  
ما فهمت حاجه ممكن تشرح لأن المجنون ما خلاش فيه حاجه صاحيه بقيت حطام ومخلفات الحرب

----------


## فوركسي طموح

https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=3934  
معلمه لا اريد المعارضه ولكن والله خوفا من حدوث هبوط اكبر . 
سبق وان قلتلك اني اعتقد اني اعتقد انه اكتفى بالهدف الاول عند 242.90 . 
اعتقد الان انه نزل بالموجه أيه من سي والبي بتاعتها لن تصحح عميقا الا اذاكانت فلاتا وسنعود بالسي بتاعت السي لمستويات ادنى وقد أكون مخطئا . 
والله يوفقك وايانا والجميييييع .

----------


## أبومحمود

> ما فهمت حاجه ممكن تشرح لأن المجنون ما خلاش فيه حاجه صاحيه بقيت حطام ومخلفات الحرب

 ليه ياعم سلامات   .. بس تلاقيك مانمتش كويس  .. الشارت مرفق  وواضح   .. مستني رأي معلمي بوحه  يحدد موعد الهجوم  والشوم والطبنجات  كله جاهز ..

----------


## bo7a

> https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=3934  
> معلمه لا اريد المعارضه ولكن والله خوفا من حدوث هبوط اكبر . 
> سبق وان قلتلك اني اعتقد اني اعتقد انه اكتفى بالهدف الاول عند 242.90 . 
> اعتقد الان انه نزل بالموجه أيه من سي والبي بتاعتها لن تصحح عميقا الا اذاكانت فلاتا وسنعود بالسي بتاعت السي لمستويات ادنى وقد أكون مخطئا . 
> والله يوفقك وايانا والجميييييع .

 والله يا عبود انت رجل زي العسل ويعلم ربنا قد ايه انت غالي عندي  
جهة نظرك فوق الراس يا معلمة وانا حاططها في دماغي بس أنا كلي عشم في التصحيح المؤقت  
للخروج من العقود ولما يختبر الترند المكسور وقتها هتبقي الأمور اتضحت  
صبح صبح يا عبود والله يجزيك كل خير يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> ليه ياعم سلامات .. بس تلاقيك مانمتش كويس .. الشارت مرفق وواضح .. مستني رأي معلمي بوحه يحدد موعد الهجوم والشوم والطبنجات كله جاهز ..

 المعلم بوحه رأيه من رأيك يا كبير  
بس هو يروح فوق 239.05  ويقفل فوقها بشمعة ساعة بس  
هنجمع رجالتنا وهاتك يا ضرب لحد ما يروح لمناطق دخولنا وبعد كدا نسيبه  
صبح صبح يا معلم الدايفرجنس قوي جدا بس يلزمه تكون الشمعة الاخيرة دي قاع

----------


## أبومحمود

إن شاء الله حيصحح  .. وكله يخلي باله من نفسه ...حد محتاج حاجه

----------


## ابن المدينة

> المعلم بوحه رأيه من رأيك يا كبير  
> بس هو يروح فوق 239.05 ويقفل فوقها بشمعة ساعة بس  
> هنجمع رجالتنا وهاتك يا ضرب لحد ما يروح لمناطق دخولنا وبعد كدا نسيبه  
> صبح صبح يا معلم الدايفرجنس قوي جدا بس يلزمه تكون الشمعة الاخيرة دي قاع

  معلم بوحه  لا تدخل عكس الترند  فالبحث عن نقطة قد يكلفك مائة نقطة  واوتقع هدف المجنون 229.30

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

معلم خلينا نقفل الصفقة التعزيزة وبيع بهدف 237 منتظر رائيك

----------


## Mothawee

يالله يا شباب همتكم خلوووه ينطلق لفوووق

----------


## Mothawee

الاسبوع الماضي كنا نشوف 250 والأسبوع هذا نتمنى نشوف 240

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

لدينا نقطة قوية الي الان لم ينجح الزوج في كسرها238.72
دعونا نري الشارت

----------


## Mothawee

> لدينا نقطة قوية الي الان لم ينجح الزوج في كسرها238.72
> دعونا نري الشارت

  
الله يسمع منك يا محمود هو أصلاً نازل ياخذ شويه دعم عشان يكسر المقاومه إلي فوق وأنشاء الله يعملها وجدامنه كمان 3 ساعات ويتحدد المصير

----------


## mahmoudh7

يا خبراء الفوركس  الحقونننننننننننننننننننني  قبل ما اكون اجن من المجنون https://forum.arabictrader.com/t32269.html

----------


## Mothawee

المجنون يعطي إشارات مويهيه  
وبعدها يضرب ضربته

----------


## أبومحمود

> لدينا نقطة قوية الي الان لم ينجح الزوج في كسرها238.72
> دعونا نري الشارت

  سلمت الأيادي  ياكبير الشارتات  ..  كدا صح أنا دخلت  شراء بسعر 238.70 بهدف صغير 239.30  ووقف 50  بعد أذن المعلم الكبير

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

اقفال الشمعة الحالية فوق 238 يعني ان المجنون يقوم فعليا بعملية التصحيح وغالبا سوف تمتد الي 240.53  والله اعلم

----------


## Mothawee

أنا داخل شراء بهدف 242 إنشاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> إن شاء الله حيصحح .. وكله يخلي باله من نفسه ...حد محتاج حاجه

 يا معلم استني شوية ... مش عاوزينهم يشوفوا الكلام دا يمكن ييجوا معانا بالزوق  
صبح

----------


## bo7a

> معلم بوحه  لا تدخل عكس الترند  فالبحث عن نقطة قد يكلفك مائة نقطة   واوتقع هدف المجنون 229.30

 جزاك الله كل خير يا حبيب قلبي ابو عتريس  
وان شاء الله مع أول ارتفاع للتصحيح هنخرج وننتظر الدخول من نقطة جيدة  
الله يبارك فيك يا قمر وصبح صبح

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> اقفال الشمعة الحالية فوق 238 يعني ان المجنون يقوم فعليا بعملية التصحيح وغالبا سوف تمتد الي 240.53 والله اعلم

  
أنا معك ياوزير الدفاع الكبيييير . 
اعتقد انه اذا تم التأكد من انتهاء موجة الهبوط الحاليه فالتصحيح الى قرب مستواك . 
الله يوفقك والمعلم وبقية الرجاله وانا عندي فالبرنامج جاب كبير ابتدأ من 240.07وانشاء الله يكون التصحيح فلات ويطلع لفووووووووووق . 
وصبح صبح عالكل .

----------


## bo7a

> معلم خلينا نقفل الصفقة التعزيزة وبيع بهدف 237 منتظر رائيك

 نشوف اغلاق الساعة بس يا معلمة واللي حصل دا برده مش تصحيح  
لو اغلقت تحت 239.05  نخرج بمكسب ونعزز من تحت تاني

----------


## bo7a

> الاسبوع الماضي كنا نشوف 250 والأسبوع هذا نتمنى نشوف 240

 والله يا معلم هو دا جمال الفوركس وجمال ابو الاندال على وجه الخصوص  
خلينا نتابع بس ولكل حدث حديث وان شاء الله كلنا كسبانين

----------


## bo7a

> سلمت الأيادي ياكبير الشارتات .. كدا صح أنا دخلت شراء بسعر 238.70 بهدف صغير 239.30 ووقف 50 بعد أذن المعلم الكبير

 ان شاء الله تارجت يا معلمة ومبروك مقدما

----------


## Mothawee

خلونه نحلم شويه  
ليه ما يرجع لمستواه من يوم ما أنا تولدت  
1976 مش حتكون الأهداف جميله

----------


## bo7a

> أنا داخل شراء بهدف 242 إنشاء الله

 ان شاء الله الي الهدف يا معلمة بس وراه بقي بالبندقيه قصدي ( التريلينج )

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> خلونه نحلم شويه  
> ليه ما يرجع لمستواه من يوم ما أنا تولدت  
> 1976 مش حتكون الأهداف جميله

 ممنوع الاحلام لا اسمع لا اري لا احلم

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

يا معلمة قرب يكمل المية نقطة ان شا الله يستمر علي العموم انا راح احط التريل الستوب الان

----------


## Mothawee

أنا بديت أكره المجنون إلى إذا تحقق الهدف 244  
راح أحبه مووووت

----------


## bo7a

> أنا معك ياوزير الدفاع الكبيييير . 
> اعتقد انه اذا تم التأكد من انتهاء موجة الهبوط الحاليه فالتصحيح الى قرب مستواك . 
> الله يوفقك والمعلم وبقية الرجاله وانا عندي فالبرنامج جاب كبير ابتدأ من 240.07وانشاء الله يكون التصحيح فلات ويطلع لفووووووووووق . 
> وصبح صبح عالكل .

 أنا أول مرة أشوف قمر بيطلع الظهر  
صباح القشطة يا عبوووووود .... ان شاء الله يطلع يصحح الشوية دول وينزل ونكون معاه من أول الطريق  
بس قولي يا قمر الموجه التصحيحية دي حدودها ايه ؟ يعني ممكن توصل لفين من وجهة نظرك الغالية عندي

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

يا معلمة دحنا رايحين بضربة وحدة علي 240.23

----------


## bo7a

> يا معلمة دحنا رايحين بضربة وحدة علي 240.23

 بس يكسرلنا  239.05  يا معلمة وان شاء الله نشوف 241.75  كمان

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

خلينا نشوف

----------


## bo7a

> خلينا نشوف

 الصفقة محققة حتي الان  150  نقطة  ما شاء الله  
عينك يا معلم على  240.20  وما تنساش الترلينج

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> الصفقة محققة حتي الان 150 نقطة ما شاء الله  
> عينك يا معلم على 240.20 وما تنساش الترلينج

 انا داخل 238.
وعززت عند 239 
وربنا يستر عاد

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

والله يا معلما عندنا نقطة قوية اذا خترقها قول انساني 
239.65 هدي مهمة بعديها خلاص بنشوف عند 240.20

----------


## فوركسي طموح

والله يامعلمه التصحيح صعب معرفته وهو في بدايته هذا ان كان قد بدأ ولاتوجد موجه اخيره لتحت من الموجه ايه  فهو ان طلع من الان فقد يكون فلاتا ويصحح لفوق شوي لان النزول الاخير حتى الان في نظري ثلاث موجات وقد يكون زجزاجا فينزل بموجه اخيره لتحت ومن بعدها يبدأ التصحيح في البي الصورة مشوشه يامعلمه هو الان قريب من مستوى 38 من الهبوط الاخير وانشاء الله يكسره ويصل عند 240.35 تقريبا وهو مستوى قوي في نظري 161 من الموجه الاخيره اللي حاولت تصعد وفايبو 50 من الهبوط الاخير بكامله واذا تم التأكد من انها فلات سيصعد اكثر .
الصوره من جد مشوشه بالنسبه لي يامعلم . 
انا اكتفيت من بدري من البيع واراقب اي طلوع مع اشارات قويه لأبيع والله يوفقنا واياكم يامعلمه وجميع الرجاله .

----------


## bo7a

> والله يا معلما عندنا نقطة قوية اذا خترقها قول انساني 
> 239.65 هدي مهمة بعديها خلاص بنشوف عند 240.20

 ان شاء الله يدغدغها يا معلمة  
المهم ابعت للرجالة خليهم يجهزوا نفسهم والمعلم شارت يومي يضرب طلقتين كدا في الهوا  
خلي قواتنا تقف عند  239.00  ويمنعوا أي حركة لتحت لحد ما نروح بنفسنا  
وصبح صبح يا معلم

----------


## bo7a

> والله يامعلمه التصحيح صعب معرفته وهو في بدايته هذا ان كان قد بدأ ولاتوجد موجه اخيره لتحت من الموجه ايه فهو ان طلع من الان فقد يكون فلاتا ويصحح لفوق شوي لان النزول الاخير حتى الان في نظري ثلاث موجات وقد يكون زجزاجا فينزل بموجه اخيره لتحت ومن بعدها يبدأ التصحيح في البي الصورة مشوشه يامعلمه هو الان قريب من مستوى 38 من الهبوط الاخير وانشاء الله يكسره ويصل عند 240.35 تقريبا وهو مستوى قوي في نظري 161 من الموجه الاخيره اللي حاولت تصعد وفايبو 50 من الهبوط الاخير بكامله واذا تم التأكد من انها فلات سيصعد اكثر .
> الصوره من جد مشوشه بالنسبه لي يامعلم . 
> انا اكتفيت من بدري من البيع واراقب اي طلوع مع اشارات قويه لأبيع والله يوفقنا واياكم يامعلمه وجميع الرجاله .

 تسلملي يا حبيب قلبي يا غالي علي التقرير العسل دا  
وانا شايف برده ان المستويات دي كويسة جدا لتصحيح الهبوط اذا ما قرر الصعود ل 242.85   
لاختبار الترند المكسور وملامسة من الترند الهابط ... عموما زي ما تفضلت يا قمر المراقبة أفضل  
لمن هو خارج السوق والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## bo7a

يللا يا معلم محمود   المحطة الجاية 240 .20  ربنا يسهل

----------


## fxaqaba

bullish movement

----------


## fxaqaba

المعلم شامم ريحة الصعود بالتحليل

----------


## bo7a

> bullish movement

 تسلم ايدك يا معلم ....... بس النبي عربي    :012:

----------


## bo7a

> المعلم شامم ريحة الصعود بالتحليل

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
يا عم بالراحة عليا ...... مصيبة يا هووووووووووووووه

----------


## bo7a

اخر بقي يا ابو صلاح 200 نقطة زي اللوز  
ونستناه من نقطة تانية

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

يا سلام يا معلمة يكمل جميلة ويقفل الاربع ساعات فوق240.53 رايحين علي طول 242.95
علي العموم انا راح استني اقفال شمعة الاربع ساعات عشان الاغلاق للصفقات

----------


## أبومحمود

> ان شاء الله يدغدغها يا معلمة  
> المهم ابعت للرجالة خليهم يجهزوا نفسهم والمعلم شارت يومي يضرب طلقتين كدا في الهوا  
> خلي قواتنا تقف عند 239.00 ويمنعوا أي حركة لتحت لحد ما نروح بنفسنا  
> وصبح صبح يا معلم

  
مستني الأوامر   وأختار السلاح اللي يعجبك  بس نقفل الشمعتين الجايين  خضراء ( إلا  مين خضراء ماقولتليش )

----------


## bo7a

> يا سلام يا معلمة يكمل جميلة ويقفل الاربع ساعات فوق240.53 رايحين علي طول 242.95
> علي العموم انا راح استني اقفال شمعة الاربع ساعات عشان الاغلاق للصفقات

 هو هيختبر دلوقتي 239.60  اذا ارتد منها يا معلمة يبقي نروح علي  241.44  ثم  242.85  
عموما أنا خرجت وهشتري تاني لو ارتد من المستوي دا لحد ما نروح لعقودنا اللي فوق أوي   :Doh:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> اخر بقي يا ابو صلاح 200 نقطة زي اللوز  
> ونستناه من نقطة تانية

  
مبرووووووووووك يامعلم مبروووووووووووك . 
الحذر من هذه النقطه اذا صمدت  :012:  
وصبح صبح على الصمود وعلى الميتين نؤطه وعلى المعلم وبئية الرجاله  :Smile:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> مستني الأوامر وأختار السلاح اللي يعجبك بس نقفل الشمعتين الجايين خضراء ( إلا مين خضراء ماقولتليش )

 خيانة خيانة
الصاروخ الاول مضروب ومصدي انت بتغش بالاسلحة انا نزلت الكوماندز وكل تمام ومستعدين للهجوم بعد مرحلة دفاع مصتعصيى

----------


## bo7a

+ 200 نقطة لله الحمد والشكر   ( لونج من 238.00 والهدف 240.00 )   منتظرين باقي العقود بس ربنا يكرم ويصعد السعر يكسر 240.25

----------


## bo7a

> مستني الأوامر وأختار السلاح اللي يعجبك بس نقفل الشمعتين الجايين خضراء ( إلا مين خضراء ماقولتليش )

  :Wub:  خبي يا عم خبي  :Wub:  
طوكيو ما تستحملش يا معلم .. كل صاروخ يضرب ضربة واحدة نرجع ايام هيروشيما ونجازاكي  
بس يكسر  240.25  وهتلاقيني طاير محلق فوق سماء العاصمة اليابانية

----------


## bo7a

> مبرووووووووووك يامعلم مبروووووووووووك . 
> الحذر من هذه النقطه اذا صمدت  
> وصبح صبح على الصمود وعلى الميتين نؤطه وعلى المعلم وبئية الرجاله

 الله يبارك فيك يا كبير وبالتوفيق لنا جميعا يا رب

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

شوف يا معلمة

----------


## أبومحمود

بص أنا داخل معاكم من 238.70    ومش خارج   قبل 242   ونريلنج ستوب    ومافيش صواريخ مصدية   دي جايبينها جديده من سوق الكانتو  ( عارف سوق الكانتو يمحمود ولا المعلم يقول )

----------


## فوركسي طموح

انا بعت من 240.35 واتوقع ان طلع برضو 240.98 مستوى قوي . 
الله يوفقنا يامعلللللللللللللم .

----------


## bo7a

> شوف يا معلمة

 بس هو يقفل بشمعة ساعة هنا يا معلمة يبقي زي القشطة

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> بس هو يقفل بشمعة ساعة هنا يا معلمة يبقي زي القشطة

 والله يا معلمة دخولي تم علي طريقة كله بيوعد وبس الي قلتلك عنها 
وحسب الطريقة لسه في صعود جامد 
علي العموم انا كنت داخل 
238
239 
ولله الحمد تم الاقفال عند 240
يعني :300 نقطة ولله الحمد من قبل ومن بعد
مبرررررروكل
وننتظر الدخول مرة اخري

----------


## bo7a

> بص أنا داخل معاكم من 238.70 ومش خارج قبل 242 ونريلنج ستوب ومافيش صواريخ مصدية دي جايبينها جديده من سوق الكانتو ( عارف سوق الكانتو يمحمود ولا المعلم يقول )

 الله يوفقك يا معلمة ومبروك عليك يا قمر  
بس خلي بالك من اغلاق شمعة الساعة لأن مستوي 240.25  دا مش سهل أبدا وشوف لما  
لمسه عمل ايه .. عموما خلونا نتابع لحد شمعة الاربع ساعات واللي فيه الخير يقدمه ربنا

----------


## forex147

صبح صبح
والف مبرووك

----------


## bo7a

> انا بعت من 240.35 واتوقع ان طلع برضو 240.98 مستوى قوي . 
> الله يوفقنا يامعلللللللللللللم .

 الله يوفقنا كلنا يا قمر وباذن الله دايما كسبانين 
منتظر اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات واقرر اعمل ايه  
صبح

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح
> والف مبرووك

 الله يبارك فيك يا ريسنا وعقبال باقي العقود   :Cloud9:  
صبح صبح

----------


## فوركسي طموح

طيب يامعلمه انا تضامنا معكم قفلت عند 239.84 . 
ويارب يطلع لفوق عند 24098

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

للتنويه فقط الزوج الان فعلا في عملية تصحيح(والمقصود بالتصحيح هنا اي التصحيح لاخر هبوط للزوج) ولكن الي الان لم يعطي بداية الصعود الحقيقي عشان هيك خلينا نستني ونشوف الاتجاه ان شا الله خلال الساعات القادمة   مبروك يا حلوين

----------


## forex147

طلع الاخطاء السبعه بينه وبين الين دولار
وشوف نقطه الين دولار تساوي كم مجنون وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> طيب يامعلمه انا تضامنا معكم قفلت عند 239.84 . 
> ويارب يطلع لفوق عند 24098

 مليون مبروك يا معلمة وأحب أنا شغل الخطف والجري دا  
ربنا يباركلك يا برنس وصبح صبح

----------


## أبومحمود

بص يامعلم وقولي رأيك

----------


## bo7a

> للتنويه فقط الزوج الان فعلا في عملية تصحيح(والمقصود بالتصحيح هنا اي التصحيح لاخر هبوط للزوج) ولكن الي الان لم يعطي بداية الصعود الحقيقي عشان هيك خلينا نستني ونشوف الاتجاه ان شا الله خلال الساعات القادمة   مبروك يا حلوين

 تمام الله يبارك فيك  يا معلم محمود   خلونا نراقب مستويات 240.25  و  240.90  و  241.44    وبرده نراقب مستويات  239.60  و  239.05    وبعد شمعة الاربع ساعات نقرر مع بعض

----------


## amr gamil

الحمد لله لو كنت دخلت كنت عوضت , الحمد لله .

----------


## Mothawee

أيوه يا بوحه نقول مبروك  
إذا شفنه الهدف 244 بعد ساعتين يبقه حنشوف 251 مره ثانيه إنشاء الله

----------


## forex147

> للتنويه فقط الزوج الان فعلا في عملية تصحيح(والمقصود بالتصحيح هنا اي التصحيح لاخر هبوط للزوج) ولكن الي الان لم يعطي بداية الصعود الحقيقي عشان هيك خلينا نستني ونشوف الاتجاه ان شا الله خلال الساعات القادمة   مبروك يا حلوين

 مبروكيين ان شاء الله 
بس رجاء مغامره للي عنده عقد من 237 يسيبه ويحط استوب لوز على الدخول
خساره ربح ممكن لكن ليس من راس المال لكن اذا كمل راح يكون مركز ممتاز
فكروا فيها وللي حاب يعمل هيدج على الربح يكون احسن ويفك الهيدج بعد تبيان الامور ووضوح المستويات فكروا فيها مجرد اقتراح

----------


## bo7a

> بص يامعلم وقولي رأيك

 أنا كنت متفق معاك في الدايفرجنس على الأربع ساعات وعمل معانا  250  نقطة حلاوة  
بس الفريمات الصغيرة في الحقيقة بتعطي اشارات كتير خاطئة . مش معني كدا انه مش هينزل  
ولكن خلي اعتمادك في الدايفرجنس على الاربع ساعات فيما فوق وانت سيد العارفين  
المهم خلي الواد بليه ياخد الصاروح يغسله كويس ويروح يحط ب 10 جنية بنزين 90   
يادوب يودوني طوكيو  :012:

----------


## bo7a

> الحمد لله لو كنت دخلت كنت عوضت , الحمد لله .

 الحمد لله علي كل حال يا عمور والجايات أكتر ان شاء الله بس تكون فرصة بدون مغامرة كبيرة

----------


## أبومحمود

خلاص يامعلمة حاقفل على 130 نقطة كويسين  أقوم أنام شوية   وعندي نوبة   أشوفكم على 9 إن شاء الله

----------


## amr gamil

إن شاء الله .

----------


## bo7a

> أيوه يا بوحه نقول مبروك  
> إذا شفنه الهدف 244 بعد ساعتين يبقه حنشوف 251 مره ثانيه إنشاء الله

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الله يبارك فيك ومبروك عليك يا معلمة  
بس الهدف دا بعيد أوي أوي يا خال .. وعلشان يروحه لازم يكسر 246.80  ودي صعب نشوفها دلوقتي  
عموما يا خال اللي جيبه ربنا كويس وسواء صعود أو هبوط لازم ندخل ونقتنص الفرصة

----------


## bo7a

> خلاص يامعلمة حاقفل على 130 نقطة كويسين أقوم أنام شوية وعندي نوبة أشوفكم على 9 إن شاء الله

 مبروك عليك يا معلم وعصفور باليد   :Thumb:  والفرص كتير جاية ان شاء الله  
تصبح على خير يا معلم ومنتظرينك

----------


## ashraf_gabr99

مجهوووووود جبار و مكسب مستحق
انا مستني رأيكو في اللي جي و متابع معاكو
شدو حيلكو
انتو ميه ميه

----------


## bo7a

أغلقت جميع المراكز المفتوحة   حصيلة اليوم حتي الان   - 250  :Thmbdn:   + 135  :Thumb:    - 70  :Thmbdn:   + 200  :Thumb:   ___________________   الإجمـــــالي = + 15  :Cloud9:   حصيلة أمس =   + 270   الف حمد وشكر لك يارب

----------


## Mothawee

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الله يبارك فيك ومبروك عليك يا معلمة  
> بس الهدف دا بعيد أوي أوي يا خال .. وعلشان يروحه لازم يكسر 246.80 ودي صعب نشوفها دلوقتي  
> عموما يا خال اللي جيبه ربنا كويس وسواء صعود أو هبوط لازم ندخل ونقتنص الفرصة

  
أنا أحب أحلم كتييييييييير 
أنا سكرت على 240.40  
وأنتضر المصير الشراء ولا البيع لأصطياده من مستوى ممتاز

----------


## SamerHassnou

> أغلقت جميع المراكز المفتوحة   حصيلة اليوم حتي الان   - 250   + 135    - 70   + 200   ___________________   الإجمـــــالي = + 15   حصيلة أمس = + 270    الف حمد وشكر لك يارب

 مبروك يا عم 
و الحمد لله من قبل و من بعد

----------


## bo7a

> أنا أحب أحلم كتييييييييير 
> أنا سكرت على 240.40  
> وأنتضر المصير الشراء ولا البيع لأصطياده من مستوى ممتاز

 صح كدا يا معلمة مليون مبروك عليك 
وفرصة جاية تكون أحلي ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> مبروك يا عم 
> و الحمد لله من قبل و من بعد

 الله يبارك فيك يا سااااااااامورة والحمد لله ربنا يديمها ويجعلنا كلنا من الكسبانين في الدنيا والاخرة  
وأهم حاجة الأخرة .........  صبح يا معلمة

----------


## bo7a

> مجهوووووود جبار و مكسب مستحق
> انا مستني رأيكو في اللي جي و متابع معاكو
> شدو حيلكو
> انتو ميه ميه

 اهلا اهلا اهلا يا اشرف باشا منور والله  
ومنتظرين رأيك انت يا قمر معانا ومشاركاتك الجميلة  
وصبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

حصيلة اليوم    مع اغلاق جميع الصفقات علي المجنون  الدخول من مستويين   238   :Thumb:  الاقفال 240=200 نقطة والحمد لله 239 :Thumb:  الاقفال 240=100 نقطة ولله الحمد   المجموع =300 نقطة ولله الحمد

----------


## Mothawee

> أغلقت جميع المراكز المفتوحة   حصيلة اليوم حتي الان   - 250   + 135    - 70   + 200   ___________________   الإجمـــــالي = + 15   حصيلة أمس = + 270    الف حمد وشكر لك يارب

  
ربنه يزيد ويبارك البارحه  
نتائج اليوم +400 - نتائج أمس - 190يبقى الصافي 210 نقاط  
ألف الحمد لله

----------


## bo7a

> حصيلة اليوم    مع اغلاق جميع الصفقات علي المجنون  الدخول من مستويين   238  الاقفال 240=200 نقطة والحمد لله 239 الاقفال 240=100 نقطة ولله الحمد   المجموع =300 نقطة ولله الحمد

 مليوووووووووووووون مبروك يا معلمة  
ويارب دايما من مكسب لمكسب

----------


## bo7a

> ربنه يزيد ويبارك البارحه  
> نتائج اليوم +400 - نتائج أمس - 190يبقى الصافي 210 نقاط  
> ألف الحمد لله

 ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ...... مبروك عليك يا معلم ويارب دايما كسبان

----------


## Mothawee

يالله منتضرين إغلاق أربع ساعات بس أتوقع إصطياده مره أخرى من مستوى 239.80  
بهدف 100 نقطه كمان توجد فرصه على الترند الحين

----------


## Mothawee

يا شباب الدولار حيموت  
فرصه جميله على الباوند دولار بهدف 50 نقطه على الأقل   4:15pm USDADP Nonfarm Employment Change 48K 103K150K

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

يا معلمة انا هدخل بعد اقفال شمعة الساعة فوق 240.53 ايه رايك بقي ولا بتصير وقعتنا مطينة بطين

----------


## الفرعون

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الله يبارك فيك ومبروك عليك يا معلمة  
> بس الهدف دا بعيد أوي أوي يا خال .. وعلشان يروحه لازم يكسر 246.80 ودي صعب نشوفها دلوقتي  
> عموما يا خال اللي جيبه ربنا كويس وسواء صعود أو هبوط لازم ندخل ونقتنص الفرصة

      بص بقي يا معلم أنا مش عاجبني الكلام ده وطالع وناوي علي الشر       حدد انت بس الاهداف وملكش دعوة بالباقي

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

نشوف

----------


## Mothawee

أنا دخلت على الكيبل من 2.0290 بهدف 2.0440 
إنشاء الله يتحقق

----------


## bo7a

> يالله منتضرين إغلاق أربع ساعات بس أتوقع إصطياده مره أخرى من مستوى 239.80  
> بهدف 100 نقطه كمان توجد فرصه على الترند الحين

 أنا بقي عندي احساس انه رايح  241.44  وقول يارب يروح هناك  المنطقة دي كفيلة بتحديد اتجاهه لو كسرها هندخل نخطف  100  نقطة لونج   لو ارتد منها ندخل شورت بهدف  300  نقطة ان شاء الله

----------


## Mothawee

المجنون 241.10

----------


## forex147

سلملي على التروماي
والف مبروك مقدما

----------


## Mothawee

ربنه يسمع منك يا بحبح  
ولاكن وصلتني أخبار بأن المجنون حياكل صفقات بيع من مستوى 240.98 عاوزين ينزلوه الأرض

----------


## bo7a

> يا معلمة انا هدخل بعد اقفال شمعة الساعة فوق 240.53 ايه رايك بقي ولا بتصير وقعتنا مطينة بطين

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  وربنا انت عسل يا محمود  
استني بس يا معلمة نشوف هيعمل ايه عند  241.44  دي منطقة رخمة ووراها 241.70  
لو اخترق ندخل لونج يا مهلم اما لو ارتد تبقي فرصة زي القشطة

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

تم الدخول من مقاومة قريبة 241.42 وربنا يستر بقي الوقف 50 نقطة

----------


## bo7a

> بص بقي يا معلم أنا مش عاجبني الكلام ده وطالع وناوي علي الشر  حدد انت بس الاهداف وملكش دعوة بالباقي

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  دا انت ملمعها ومظبط نفسك ع الاخر  
طيب الصبر بس وهنضرب ضرب يموت

----------


## Mothawee

الحمد لله صفقه الكيبل 50 نقطه إلى الآن وجاري الصبع والذهاب إلى الهدف

----------


## bo7a

> ربنه يسمع منك يا بحبح  
> ولاكن وصلتني أخبار بأن المجنون حياكل صفقات بيع من مستوى 240.98 عاوزين ينزلوه الأرض

 يا مسهل يارب

----------


## فوركسي طموح

مبرووووووووووك يامعلمه انا والله العظيم كنت طالع من ادوام وكنت هبيع من 240 .98 
بس الان حبيع من السعر الحالي 241 .65 وبهيدج مية نؤطه عى فووووق . 
الف مبرووووووووووووك .

----------


## ashraf_gabr99

بتهيألي كده مستوي ال241,70 معطله شوية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## bo7a

> الحمد لله صفقه الكيبل 50 نقطه إلى الآن وجاري الصبع والذهاب إلى الهدف

 مبروووووك يا معلم بس خلي بالك من 375   :Thumb:

----------


## جودك

> تم الدخول من مقاومة قريبة 241.42 وربنا يستر بقي الوقف 50 نقطة

 بيع والا شراء

----------


## m.salah

على السريع
برجاء الحذر لان اليورو دولار يصطدم الان مع الحد الاعلى للقناه السعريه على اربع ساعات1.3695 لو نزل هاياخذ الكل معاه

----------


## Mothawee

انا أشوف نخليه يرتاح 10 دقايق ونعاود الضرب

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> مبرووووووووووك يامعلمه انا والله العظيم كنت طالع من ادوام وكنت هبيع من 240 .98 
> بس الان حبيع من السعر الحالي 241 .65 وبهيدج مية نؤطه عى فووووق . 
> الف مبرووووووووووووك .

 بلاش بيع اللونج قوي
ادخل من المستوي الحالي بهدف 242.19
الستوب بس 50

----------


## ashraf_gabr99

نعتبر ده ارتداد ولا ايه؟؟

----------


## bo7a

> مبرووووووووووك يامعلمه انا والله العظيم كنت طالع من ادوام وكنت هبيع من 240 .98 
> بس الان حبيع من السعر الحالي 241 .65 وبهيدج مية نؤطه عى فووووق . 
> الف مبرووووووووووووك .

 الحمد لله انك خرجت يا معلمة وموفق باذن الله في الصفقة دي  
جايلكم باذن الله بس مستني الاغلاق

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> بيع والا شراء

 اخوي انا دخلت شراء وهدي مغامرة اذا رصيدك لا يسمح انتظر اشارة الدخول من المعلم بوحة

----------


## bo7a

> على السريع
> برجاء الحذر لان اليورو دولار يصطدم الان مع الحد الاعلى للقناه السعريه على اربع ساعات1.3695 لو نزل هاياخذ الكل معاه

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههه  حبيب قلبي بحب أنا خبطاتك اللي ع السريع دي  
تسلم يا معلم جهز البرطمان على ما اجيلك دي الليلة عيد

----------


## Mothawee

> مبروووووك يا معلم بس خلي بالك من 375

  
ما تخفش يا معلم الستوب راح يلحق المعلم كل 25 نقطه بس مش دلوقتي بعد ما يوصل 75

----------


## bo7a

ننتظر الاغلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ق

----------


## جودك

> اخوي انا دخلت شراء وهدي مغامرة اذا رصيدك لا يسمح انتظر اشارة الدخول من المعلم بوحة

 ما شاء الله انا باقي ماسك العقد من 238
ورفعت الاستوب الى 240 
خلنا ناخذ حق الاسبوع الماضي 400
مشكور

----------


## Mothawee

> نعتبر ده ارتداد ولا ايه؟؟

  
الترند العام طالع من أمس ولاكن صادفت المجنون مقاومه فإضطر إنه يزل تحت وياخذلو علبه ردبول وحيكس الدنيه ويطلع فووووووووووووق

----------


## Mothawee

> ننتظر الاغلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ق

  
دنه منتضر الإغلاق هوه فييييييييييين

----------


## جودك

ما شاء الله تبارك الله نحمدك يارب
اللهم زد وبارك الله لا يعيد ايام الهيدج والمارجن كول قولوا امين

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

نشوف هيك نتائج كله بيوعد وبس

----------


## bo7a

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله نحمدك يارب
> اللهم زد وبارك الله لا يعيد ايام الهيدج والمارجن كول قولوا امين

 مبروووووووووووووك عليك يا باشا ومنورنا والله  
وان شاء الله ما تشوف الا المكسب وبسسسسس

----------


## ashraf_gabr99

ايه رأيك في اللي حصل ده يا بوحه باشا

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

مستنيين الاغلاق يا بنقفل اخر صفقة لونج وندخل شورت يا بضلها مفتوحة تمام يا باشا

----------


## bo7a

هدخل بيع باذن الله من السعر الحالي 241.10   والهدف  200  نقطة   والله الموفق

----------


## Mothawee

أشوف الحركه قلبت لتحت

----------


## Mothawee

يالله الراي ياريك يا باشه

----------


## bo7a

> ايه رأيك في اللي حصل ده يا بوحه باشا

 والله يا باشا شايف ان الفرصة للبيع أفضل كتير من الشراء   وارتداد محترم من مستويات المقاومة عند 241.44  و  241.70  اللي ذكرناها وشوف هبط السعر قد ايه اول ما وصلها   اغلاق الاربع ساعات يوحي باكتمال التصحيح تماما بعد اختباره للترند الهابط ومنتظرين الاهداف بامر الله   وصبح

----------


## ashraf_gabr99

فتحت عند 240,95 و الله الموفق

----------


## bo7a

> يالله الراي ياريك يا باشه

 انت الكبير يا كبير ..... وربنا يوفقنا ان شاء الله

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> بلاش بيع اللونج قوي
> ادخل من المستوي الحالي بهدف 242.19
> الستوب بس 50

 بوص يامعلم حوده انا حأولك عن وجهة نظري . 
النزول اللي راح ف الموجه اي من سي انا قلت انه قد يكون فلات لانه نزل بثلاث موجات فقط والفلات بيصحح عميقا فالموجه بي واتوقع انه هينزل في الموجه سي لنفس القاع السابق تقريبا او فوقه ان كان الفلات غير منتظم وتعدت الموجه بي اللي احنا فيها بداية اي اللي هيا 242.90 وقد يكون الترقيم كله خاطئاً 
وصبح صبح عى وزير الدفاع والمعلم بوحه وبقية الرجاله .

----------


## bo7a

> فتحت عند 240,95 و الله الموفق

 على بركة الله وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله يا غالي

----------


## Mothawee

الهدف 239.10  
على السريع وبعديهه حنفكر نعمل أيه  
بس الوقف فين نحطيه على 241.80 أفضل لأنه إذا طلع فوقهه شكله مش حيرجع

----------


## forex147

> والله يا باشا شايف ان الفرصة للبيع أفضل كتير من الشراء   وارتداد محترم من مستويات المقاومة عند 241.44 و 241.70 اللي ذكرناها وشوف هبط السعر قد ايه اول ما وصلها   اغلاق الاربع ساعات يوحي باكتمال التصحيح تماما بعد اختباره للترند الهابط ومنتظرين الاهداف بامر الله    وصبح

 خلي بالك الشمعه فتحت فوق فيبو 61

----------


## Mothawee

سكرت عقد الكيبل على 30 لأنه شكله مشقادر على المقاومه

----------


## bo7a

> خلي بالك الشمعه فتحت فوق فيبو 61

 ربك ستار  
أنا شايف أزواج الين كلها أغلقت تحت الدايلي بايفوت وارتدت منه كتير  
عموما الشمعة الحالية ( الساعة ) مم\كن تعيد اختبار المستويات دي واذا حصل أي غدر هنخرج 
وهنضرب في المليان

----------


## Mothawee

*(GBP/JPY)**أكمل الين الياباني أرباحه أمام الجنية الإسترليني، موجه الزوج للاتجاه إلى الأسفل، ولكن الآن يواجه مستوى الدعم الرئيسي متمثلة 200 يوم moving average و ارتداد 50% على فوبوناتشي. والزوج الآن يقف في منطقة البيع التزايد والاتجاه العام للأعلى عند 235.80 حيث يبقى متماسكا، ونقطة 237.71 تبدوا أنها نقطة طلب للزوج.    * *236.96* *237.28* *237.71* *238.01* *238.32* *الدعم* *239.92* *239.62* *239.37* *239.06* *238.88* *المقاومة*

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

نراقب

----------


## Mothawee

نظره ال FXCM 
Strategy:[email protected] Booked 200 pts on our short trade from yesterday with the cross exceeding our target to 237.65 ahead of latest bounce. Will look to re-sell. (JK) 12:21 GMT 
end

----------


## m.salah

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه حبيب قلبي بحب أنا خبطاتك اللي ع السريع دي  
> تسلم يا معلم جهز البرطمان على ما اجيلك دي الليلة عيد

 برطمان ايه انا مجهز برميل - بس ايه نريح شويه لحد الساعه خمسه نشوف الاخبار وبعدين نحدد الاتجاه لانه هو دلوقت زي الثور الهايج هايجنن - وقاعد يقول معقوله المعلم بوحه ورجالته يكسبوا كل ده طيب انا لازم انيمهم متنكدين وقاعد بيبص علينا بنص عين علشان يخسرنا اللي كسبناه وعليهم 100 ولا 200 نقطه علشان كده انا بفكر اكتفي النهارده واقعد اتفرج عليه وهو بيقطع في نفسه 
ولا ايه رأيك يامعلم

----------


## Mothawee

تسجيل حضور ومتابعه

----------


## officerq80

> برطمان ايه انا مجهز برميل - بس ايه نريح شويه لحد الساعه خمسه نشوف الاخبار وبعدين نحدد الاتجاه لانه هو دلوقت زي الثور الهايج هايجنن - وقاعد يقول معقوله المعلم بوحه ورجالته يكسبوا كل ده طيب انا لازم انيمهم متنكدين وقاعد بيبص علينا بنص عين علشان يخسرنا اللي كسبناه وعليهم 100 ولا 200 نقطه علشان كده انا بفكر اكتفي النهارده واقعد اتفرج عليه وهو بيقطع في نفسه 
> ولا ايه رأيك يامعلم

 كبير يا كبير  :Thumb:

----------


## Mothawee

والله نظرتي للمجنون أنه تعب ومش قادر يطلع زياده دلوقتي النقطه الأقرب هي 238.75 
يالله يا بوحه عطنه جارت جميل أصل محمود شكله بيسايس المجنون وعاوز يطلعه

----------


## m.salah

> كبير يا كبير

 شكرا حبيب قلبي :Inlove:

----------


## Mothawee

شباب غيرت رأيي عن المجنون ومش راح أعتزل الفوركس لأنه حققلي نصف الهدف اليوم وعوضني عن خسارة امبارح

----------


## Mothawee

يالله شباب أستناكم تحت مجهزلكم شويه كابوتشينو من إلي بتحبوووووه  وكمان ماركه مسجله وبتصريح من الحكومه

----------


## officerq80

> والله نظرتي للمجنون أنه تعب ومش قادر يطلع زياده دلوقتي النقطه الأقرب هي 238.75 
> يالله يا بوحه عطنه جارت جميل أصل محمود شكله بيسايس المجنون وعاوز يطلعه

 هذا هو يا بطل .. كفو عليك :Thumb:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> والله نظرتي للمجنون أنه تعب ومش قادر يطلع زياده دلوقتي النقطه الأقرب هي 238.75 
> يالله يا بوحه عطنه جارت جميل أصل محمود شكله بيسايس المجنون وعاوز يطلعه

 لا يا معلم انا نفسي ينزل وانا مع لمعلم بوحة بس الافضل ننتظر من وجهة نظري اغلاق الشمعة الحالية حتي نتاكد انه مش طالع تاني يلله بقيلها نص ساعة بس

----------


## forex147

الله يوفقك وان شاء الله ربحان دنيا وأخره

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> هذا هو يا بطل .. كفو عليك

 انت شكلك فاتح بيع وبدك اياه ينزل  يا رب ينزل ويحقق اهداف الجميع

----------


## officerq80

بص شوف المجنون بيعمل ايه .. والسح اندحيبوووه والواد طالع لبوه 
ربنا يسهل  :Compress:

----------


## Mothawee

> لا يا معلم انا نفسي ينزل وانا مع لمعلم بوحة بس الافضل ننتظر من وجهة نظري اغلاق الشمعة الحالية حتي نتاكد انه مش طالع تاني يلله بقيلها نص ساعة بس

  
هو ممكن يطلع شويه  
بس قوه الدولار تعني قوه الين  
و الوقف عن الكاري تريد هو سبب قوه الين  
صبح صبح أشوفكم تحت

----------


## Mothawee

> انت شكلك فاتح بيع وبدك اياه ينزل  يا رب ينزل ويحقق اهداف الجميع

  
هو يعني بيشجع بس كمان مستنيكم تحت

----------


## Mothawee

> بص شوف المجنون بيعمل ايه .. والسح اندحيبوووه والواد طالع لبوه 
> ربنا يسهل

 \ :Compress:  
مولاي سهل علينه مولاي سهل علينه  :Thmbdn:   :Thmbdn:   :Thmbdn:   :Thmbdn:   :Thmbdn:   :Thmbdn:   :Thmbdn:   :Thmbdn:

----------


## Mothawee

Stop:242.10 /Target:237.65
Booked 200 pts on our short trade from yesterday with the cross exceeding our target to 237.65 ahead of latest bounce from where fresh shorts have been triggered. (JK) 13:19 GMT 
end

----------


## officerq80

> \ 
> مولاي سهل علينه مولاي سهل علينه

 آمين يارب العالمين , تسهل على كل المسلمين

----------


## officerq80

انا من ناحيتي راح اعطي قولتي استراحه 4 ساعات , وبعدين اتفاهم مع لبو المجانين , ولي حساب جامد اوي معاه وتصفية حسابات باذن الله للي عمله مع كل مسلم , وبالخليجي نقول بادوس ببطنه ,, وبالتوفيق

----------


## bo7a

> برطمان ايه انا مجهز برميل - بس ايه نريح شويه لحد الساعه خمسه نشوف الاخبار وبعدين نحدد الاتجاه لانه هو دلوقت زي الثور الهايج هايجنن - وقاعد يقول معقوله المعلم بوحه ورجالته يكسبوا كل ده طيب انا لازم انيمهم متنكدين وقاعد بيبص علينا بنص عين علشان يخسرنا اللي كسبناه وعليهم 100 ولا 200 نقطه علشان كده انا بفكر اكتفي النهارده واقعد اتفرج عليه وهو بيقطع في نفسه 
> ولا ايه رأيك يامعلم

 والله يا معلمة هو الانتظار افضل بكل المقاييس بس الرؤيا تقريبا دلوقتي وضحت من شعمة الاربع ساعات   لانه الان في مرحلة تصحيح وانتهت عند مستويات قوية كنا متابعينها في رحلة الصعود دي   وعموما و جهة نظري على الشارت ومنتظر توجيهاتك يا معلمة

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

مبروك يا معلمة بس لازم 240.23 لتحت بعدين بشطح لفوق اذا ما كسرها

----------


## Mothawee

الحمد لله 140 نقطه  
وجاري المتابعه

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> مبرووووووووووك يامعلمه انا والله العظيم كنت طالع من ادوام وكنت هبيع من 240 .98 
> بس الان حبيع من السعر الحالي 241 .65 وبهيدج مية نؤطه عى فووووق . 
> الف مبرووووووووووووك .

  
تم غق نصف العقود على مية نؤطه واستبدال الهيدج بوقف 20 نؤطه للعقود الباقيه من مستوى الدخول  والهدف اربعمئن نؤؤؤؤطه . 
والله يوفقنا اجمعييييييييييييييين وصبح صبح عى المعلم وبئية الرجاله

----------


## bo7a

> انا من ناحيتي راح اعطي قولتي استراحه 4 ساعات , وبعدين اتفاهم مع لبو المجانين , ولي حساب جامد اوي معاه وتصفية حسابات باذن الله للي عمله مع كل مسلم , وبالخليجي نقول بادوس ببطنه ,, وبالتوفيق

 منتظرينك يا زعيم ونوحد القوات ونضرب ضربة واحدة ناخد بثارنا جميعا

----------


## Mothawee

شكل الأخبار من مصلحه الدولار  
دقايق وتنزل

----------


## bo7a

> مبروك يا معلمة بس لازم 240.23 لتحت بعدين بشطح لفوق اذا ما كسرها

 خلينا نتابع يا معلمة نفس المستويات اللي كنا بنتابعها في رحلة الصعود  
وبرده عنينا علي 241.44  و 241.70

----------


## bo7a

> تم غق نصف العقود على مية نؤطه واستبدال الهيدج بوقف 20 نؤطه للعقود الباقيه من مستوى الدخول والهدف اربعمئن نؤؤؤؤطه . 
> والله يوفقنا اجمعييييييييييييييين وصبح صبح عى المعلم وبئية الرجاله

 مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك يا قمر ويارب دايما كسبان  
الله يوفقنا جميعا

----------


## ashraf_gabr99

كده شمعة الاغلاق الساعة  تحت ال241,09 .....يبقي نكمل بيع    تمام؟؟؟

----------


## officerq80

على المسلمين التأهب ورفع حالة الاستعداد القصوى والحذر التام , احسن المجنون بتدا يلعب بذيله والله اعلم

----------


## Mothawee

الضاهر المجنون طالع فووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## ashraf_gabr99

لا حول ولا قوة الا بلله

----------


## Mothawee

هذي حركه الأخبار ممكن تحقق كسر أو أرتداد قوي

----------


## Mothawee

بدأت الشاشه بالإحمرار والحمد لله

----------


## ashraf_gabr99

رأريكو نكمل بيع ولا نقفل و نتفرج احسن؟؟؟

----------


## bo7a

كما توقعنا اختبار مستويات 241.44  و  241.70  ولاحظنا الارتداد أكثر من 80  نقطة   وممكن يعيد اختبارها مرة كمان ودا دليل على مدي قوة هذه المستويات   شمعة الساعة اذا اغلقت تحت 240.25  يبقي على الاهداف ان شاء الله   نفس المستويات اللي كنا بنراقبها في حركة الصعود هتكون قدام عنينا في الهبوط   والوصول ل  100  نقطة نخرج بنصف العقود وصبح صبح

----------


## Mothawee

احنه معاك يا معلم  
نشوف امته راح نقرر مصير الصفقات

----------


## Mothawee

محمود فيين يا جماعه شكلو هوه ألي بيلعب مع المقاومه

----------


## Mothawee

شباب المجنون سعر البيع أعلى من الشراء ب 10 نقاط

----------


## Mothawee

على كل العملا حصل أيه في السوق أخترب ولا أييييه

----------


## bo7a

متــابعـــــــة

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معلمه الراجل بدأ بيقرب من مستووى وقفي . 
رفعت الوقف 80 نقطه والهدف لحدود القاع الاخير .. 
ويبئى ان ضربه يادار مادخلك شر مع اني معك وواثق بهذه المستويات الحاليه . 
وصبح صبح على المستويات الحاليه  :012:

----------


## Mothawee

الوقف على 242.10 للإحتياط  
والهدف أتوقع أنه حيكون 237.80

----------


## bo7a

> شباب المجنون سعر البيع أعلى من الشراء ب 10 نقاط

  :Ohmy:  :Nono:  :Ohmy:  :Nono:  :Ohmy:  :Nono:  :Ohmy:

----------


## bo7a

> معلمه الراجل بدأ بيقرب من مستووى وقفي . 
> رفعت الوقف 80 نقطه والهدف لحدود القاع الاخير .. 
> ويبئى ان ضربه يادار مادخلك شر مع اني معك وواثق بهذه المستويات الحاليه . 
> وصبح صبح على المستويات الحاليه

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ماشي يا معلمة  
عموما أنا وراه بالترلينج ان شاء الله واي حركة غدر هخرج فورا  
صبح صبح على المستوي الأفقي   :012:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

ههههههههههههههههه احلى تحيه عى المستوى الافقي بس انا اقصد نقطة الوقف موش المستوى الافقي هههههههههههههه  
ادينا تنين كبااااتشينو واااااد ياااسومعه وصلحووووووووه .

----------


## Mothawee

متخرجش لوحدك نحن معاك

----------


## bo7a

> متخرجش لوحدك نحن معاك

 هههههههههههههه  ما تقلقش يا معلم أنا مش ندل   :012:   
بس ان شاء الله نخرج كلنا مع الهدف  :012:

----------


## bo7a

> ههههههههههههههههه احلى تحيه عى المستوى الافقي بس انا اقصد نقطة الوقف موش المستوى الافقي هههههههههههههه  
> ادينا تنين كبااااتشينو واااااد ياااسومعه وصلحووووووووه .

 خليهم تلاتة ياض يا سمعة علشان المعلم متهاوي

----------


## Mothawee

انشاء الله ربنه يسمع منك

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

معلش انا داخل عكسكم "اختلاف الرائي لا يفسد للود قضية"
هاهاهاهااهاهاه

----------


## bo7a

> معلش انا داخل عكسكم "اختلاف الرائي لا يفسد للود قضية"
> هاهاهاهااهاهاه

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
صراع بين قواتنا وقوات المعلم محمود ..... يللا يا رجالة طلعوا الصواريخ  
بس محدش يضرب محمود   :Ohmy:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

وزير الدفااااااع ناوي يعمل انقلاااااااااااب يامعلمه . 
دانا حشااااااااااوروه يمكن يرجع بكلامه بلااااااااش ضرب نار ديلوئتي . 
يامعلم محمود خلي الجنود بتاعوووونك معانا احنا بنواااجه مشاكل فالجبهه

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

لن اغير وجهة نظري حتي يتضح اتجاه الزوج  ما بين 240.23 و241.85 سابقي في اللونج الي ان يتضح الاتجاه جميع القوات مستنفرة وفي انتظار ساعة الصفر

----------


## bo7a

> وزير الدفااااااع ناوي يعمل انقلاااااااااااب يامعلمه . 
> دانا حشااااااااااوروه يمكن يرجع بكلامه بلااااااااش ضرب نار ديلوئتي . 
> يامعلم محمود خلي الجنود بتاعوووونك معانا احنا بنواااجه مشاكل فالجبهه

 ماشي يا معلمة اعمل محاولة اخيرة للم الشمل  
ومش هنسلم مش هنبيع ......... مش هنوافق ع التطبيع

----------


## Mothawee

يالله بس بعد يعني الكثره تغلب الشجاعه  
صبح صبح  
إنشاء لله ذاهبين للأهداف

----------


## bo7a

> لن اغير وجهة نظري حتي يتضح اتجاه الزوج  ما بين 240.23 و241.85 سابقي في اللونج الي ان يتضح الاتجاه جميع القوات مستنفرة وفي انتظار ساعة الصفر

 اذن ......... فانها الحرب  :Boxing:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> ماشي يا معلمة اعمل محاولة اخيرة للم الشمل  
> ومش هنسلم مش هنبيع ......... مش هنوافق ع التطبيع

  لاخيار ولا فقوس ---- بدنا فول مش مكبوس

----------


## bo7a

> لاخيار ولا فقوس ---- بدنا فول مش مكبوس

 كدا كدا كدا  
انت محروم من المصروف لمدة شهر ومحروم من الأكل والشرب وكل حاجة ما عدا الكابتشينو

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> اذن ......... فانها الحرب

  نعم انها الحرب___ماذا دهاك يا بوحا ماذا علينا ان نفعل___نحن نحارب لكي نعيش  هي يا رجال اعدوا العدة وسنغزوهم في الصباح الباكر عندما الظلام يبدو بالزوال 242 تكون مكشوفة جلية لاعين الاعداء

----------


## فوركسي طموح

ههههههههههههههههه دامافيش تطبيع يامعلم محمود خود بالك . 
اعتقد ان ايضا ان الباوند دولار ايضا يقف ضد مستوى مقاومه قويييه . 
داالدولار والين كولوهم على الباوند النذل وان شاء الله يكسرووو راسه وا لااعتقد ان لديه القوه الان لمجابهتهما وكسر تلك المستويات خاصة وان خبر الفائده في الغد يكاد يكون محسوم في الثبات وقبل قليل كان هناك خبر امريكي سيء بخصوص التوظيف ولكن تبعه خبر رائع في مجال العقارات وهو الاهم حاليا وقد اكون مخطئا. 
وصبح صبح عى مخطئا يامعلم

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

[quote=bo7a;385190]كدا كدا كدا  
انت محروم من المصروف لمدة شهر ومحروم من الأكل والشرب وكل حاجة ما عدا الكابتشينو[/quote] ايوة الا الكابتشيوني بعدين خلاص خلاص

----------


## khaled_S

بيع يا ربيع>>> ابيع
اشترى يا ربيع>>> اشترى
ههههههههه ها يا جماعه اخر التطورات ايه ؟
لحسن انا تايه

----------


## فوركسي طموح

مخزونات النفط الأمريكي الخام 
السابق: 1.1 مليون برميل 
الحالي: 6.5 مليون برميل 
خبر جديد ومابعرفش تفسيره هل هو رائع ام لا . 
ولكني اتوقع انها زيادة في المخزونات ودا راح يخفض اسعارالنفط الان ودا من صالح  
الدولار والين اتمنى من يفهم كثيرا في الخبر يوضح لنا الصورة اكثر . 
وصبح صبح عى اكتتتتر

----------


## Mothawee

الوضع أقرب من البيع بس ننتضر نتايج بوحه بيقول أيه

----------


## forex147

> مخزونات النفط الأمريكي الخام 
> السابق: 1.1 مليون برميل 
> الحالي: 6.5 مليون برميل 
> خبر جديد ومابعرفش تفسيره هل هو رائع ام لا . 
> ولكني اتوقع انها زيادة في المخزونات ودا راح يخفض اسعارالنفط الان ودا من صالح  
> الدولار والين اتمنى من يفهم كثيرا في الخبر يوضح لنا الصورة اكثر . 
> وصبح صبح عى اكتتتتر

 خبر حلو للدولار
خلى بالكم اصحاب الشورت يسحب المجنون لفوق

----------


## bo7a

> بيع يا ربيع>>> ابيع
> اشترى يا ربيع>>> اشترى
> ههههههههه ها يا جماعه اخر التطورات ايه ؟
> لحسن انا تايه

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  صباح الفل يا سيد الكل  
بنطالب المعلم محمود بالانسحاب وهو مش راضي

----------


## m.salah

تكسير العظام بدأ - اللي خايف على عظامه يتفرج احسن- فريف ساعه ونصف ساعه ينذر بهبوط وفريم 4 ساعات صعود - انا مع اتجاه الصعود بس ممكن يطوح يمين وشمال لحد ما يخرب بيت كام ميت الف مضارب وبعدين يطلع

----------


## khaled_S

> مخزونات النفط الأمريكي الخام 
> السابق: 1.1 مليون برميل 
> الحالي: 6.5 مليون برميل 
> خبر جديد ومابعرفش تفسيره هل هو رائع ام لا . 
> ولكني اتوقع انها زيادة في المخزونات ودا راح يخفض اسعارالنفط الان ودا من صالح  
> الدولار والين اتمنى من يفهم كثيرا في الخبر يوضح لنا الصورة اكثر . 
> وصبح صبح عى اكتتتتر

 افسرلك انا الخبر هوا فعلا فى زياده فى المخزونات والمخازن كثرت فى البلد وده فعلا زى منتا قلت 
هيؤدى الى انخفاض اسعار النفط علشان التجار حاطينو فى المخازن ومستنين النفط يزيد فيقومو
مطلعينو من المخازن وبكده الخبر ده هيبقى فى صالح الدولار عشان احنا كلنا داخلين شورت
وعاملين بندعى ربنا انه ينزل وانا كمان داخل بخمسه وثلاثين سنت داخل بتقلى يعنى فى السوق
يبقى انشاء الله فى صالح الدولار ومش فى صالح اليورو

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

ستكون الشمعة الحالية هي الفيصل بيني وبينكم يا قوم شمعة الاربع ساعات طبعا

----------


## Mothawee

انا بقول كده كمان محمود الإنساح أفضل من المقاومه  
لأنه إذا أرتفع الدولار راح يرفع الين معاه

----------


## khaled_S

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه صباح الفل يا سيد الكل  
> بنطالب المعلم محمود بالانسحاب وهو مش راضي

  
صباح الخير ياباشا 
مين المعلم محمود ده؟
خليه يطلع يورينى نفسه
البتاع ده هينزل يعنى هينزل 
هوا كده

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الخير ياباشا 
> مين المعلم محمود ده؟
> خليه يطلع يورينى نفسه
> البتاع ده هينزل يعنى هينزل 
> هوا كده

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
وطي صوتك يا عم الحج

----------


## جودك

> ستكون الشمعة الحالية هي الفيصل بيني وبينكم يا قوم شمعة الاربع ساعات طبعا

 انت لست لوحدك انا معك

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> صباح الخير ياباشا 
> مين المعلم محمود ده؟
> خليه يطلع يورينى نفسه
> البتاع ده هينزل يعنى هينزل 
> هوا كده

 خااااالد انتبه دا المعلم محمود هوا وزير الدفاع واسلحته لايستهان بها .

----------


## Mothawee

توقع هبوط للكيبل 150 نقطه

----------


## Mothawee

الإسترليني يفقد قوته مؤقتاً أمام كافه العملات

----------


## bo7a

اشتباكات عنيفة بين قواتنا وقوات المعلم محمود  في شمال البلاد ( 241.70 ) وجنوبها ( 240.30 )  أسفرت عن مقتل 15 من قوات المعلم محمود .. ونشاهد الان عمليات انتحار جماعية   قواتنا أقسمت على الاستبسال هذه المرة عند 240.30 في حين الوصول اليها   اخبار خفيفة : أرمط يساند قواتنا ويعد بتفجيرات قوية في وسط لندن   اسماعيل يتعاطي وجبة جمبري ويطالب بخلاء المنطقة منعا لحدوث أعمال عنف  :012:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> توقع هبوط للكيبل 150 نقطه

 لا في هدي انا مش معاك بالمرة الكابيل رايح 2.0386 رايح رايح هو بس بسخن الشاي وراجع وبكرة اصبح اصحي من النوم وشوف وين صار

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> انت لست لوحدك انا معك

 احمي الخطوط اما 242 واما رايحييييييييييين :Thmbdn:  :Thmbdn:  :Thmbdn:  :Thmbdn:  :Thmbdn:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

تصحيح ياجدعان خبر النفط كان سلبي ولكن برضو حنصمد لاخر نفس .

----------


## khaled_S

> خااااالد انتبه دا المعلم محمود هوا وزير الدفاع واسلحته لايستهان بها .

   
ماتكنش قصدك محمود الى هوا المعرفر بتاعه دبى؟
شكله هوا 
ولو هوا يبقى مقدرش اكلم

----------


## bo7a

> تصحيح ياجدعان خبر النفط كان سلبي ولكن برضو حنصمد لاخر نفس .

 لاخر نقطة دم   :Icon26:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> توقع هبوط للكيبل 150 نقطه

 انا معاك يامتهاوي بميه وثلاثين نقطه ويمكن اكثر برغم من خوفي من اسلحة المعلم محمود .

----------


## bo7a

> انا معاك يامتهاوي بميه وثلاثين نقطه برغم من خوفي من اسلحة المعلم محمود .

 خلوا بالكوا من  2.0200

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> انا معاك يامتهاوي بميه وثلاثين نقطه برغم من خوفي من اسلحة المعلم محمود .

 كل يحضر حالة شمعة الساعة 8 خطيرة وراح يصير حركة  :Thumb:  :Thmbdn:  تحت وفوق

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معلمه انا حاسس انو عالاقل حيعمل دب بوتوم مع القاع الاخير . 
ولكني ساضع الليمت ان تمت الصفقه بنجاح عند 20200 وماقدرش اخالفك واخلف ملك الباوند دولار استاذنا الدبعي . 
واحلى تحيه يارجاله لاستاذنا الدبعي .

----------


## جودك

> احمي الخطوط اما 242 واما رايحييييييييييين

 ننتظر اقفال الاربع ساعات وربك كريم

----------


## Mothawee

حروح الشيشه أعمر الدماغ وراجع بعد 3ساعات

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> ننتظر اقفال الاربع ساعات وربك كريم

 شوف الاسلحة يام معلم بوحا برضو رجالتنا شغالين وكل في السليم

----------


## ashraf_gabr99

بتهيألي الباوند عنده مقاومة قوية عند 280 ... و ان شاء الله لو كسرها ادخل بيع و انا مطمن

----------


## فوركسي طموح

انا معك يا اشرف هي النقطة ذي قمة الموجه الاولى في التصحيح ودايما ماتعصلج شويه . 
ولكنه مادامه لامسها انشاء الله فل الفل وكنت اتطمن اكثر لو تجاوزها لو بنقطه ويصير تداخل بين الموجتين .
وهو غالبا اذا تجاوزها موش حيروح فوء لبعيد . 
كنت تو احسبها تجاوزها ولكن حتى الان هو لامسها ورجع وهي فشارت الوندسور دايركت 289 واتوقع ان شمعة كسرها راح تكون قوية لو كسرها ,

----------


## m.salah

> اشتباكات عنيفة بين قواتنا وقوات المعلم محمود  في شمال البلاد ( 241.70 ) وجنوبها ( 240.30 )  أسفرت عن مقتل 15 من قوات المعلم محمود .. ونشاهد الان عمليات انتحار جماعية   قواتنا أقسمت على الاستبسال هذه المرة عند 240.30 في حين الوصول اليها   اخبار خفيفة : أرمط يساند قواتنا ويعد بتفجيرات قوية في وسط لندن    اسماعيل يتعاطي وجبة جمبري ويطالب بخلاء المنطقة منعا لحدوث أعمال عنف

 معلش يامعلم ممكن تشرح اكثر وتوضح طبيعة اعمال العنف اللي ممكن تحصل من اسماعيل بعد الجمبري :012:

----------


## bo7a

> معلش يامعلم ممكن تشرح اكثر وتوضح طبيعة اعمال العنف اللي ممكن تحصل من اسماعيل بعد الجمبري

  :Cloud9:  :Cloud9:   :Nono:  مين اللي طفي النور  :Nono:   :Cloud9:  :Cloud9:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> معلش يامعلم ممكن تشرح اكثر وتوضح طبيعة اعمال العنف اللي ممكن تحصل من اسماعيل بعد الجمبري

 ممكن يعلق مع شمعة وهات الي يحلها بقي شرطة ودنيا ومش راح يتركها 
"مش راح يتركها تنزل طبعا" :012:

----------


## bissan01

الاسترلين ينازع ما بين  2.0310 و 2.0380
الين ايضا ما بين  118.50  و 11860 
شكلو هيحصل انفجار 
الله يلعن ابو المجنون جنني من كثر جنونه خلاني استخدم تشارت 5 دقاءق واشتغل عليه اول مرة با ستخدم هذا التشارت متعدوين على الاربع ساعات وفوق 
سبحان الله  
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## bo7a

> ممكن يعلق مع شمعة وهات الي يحلها بقي شرطة ودنيا ومش راح يتركها 
> "مش راح يتركها تنزل طبعا"

 قصدك تطلع   :012:

----------


## *الرفاعي*

صبح صبح 
عملها أبو الأندال مرة ثانية 
 ولكن دي المرة مش هيقدر يعملها ثاني
حده 242.50 تقريبا 
و الا ايه يامعلم بوحه

----------


## جودك

:18:  :18:  :18:  :18: 
انشاء الله الهدف
242.80

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح 
> عملها أبو الأندال مرة ثانية 
> ولكن دي المرة مش هيقدر يعملها ثاني
> حده 242.50 تقريبا 
> و الا ايه يامعلم بوحه

 انت بتقول 242.50  ؟  :Ohmy:  
يبقي انت اللي قتلت بابايا .... اااااااااااه يا بابايا  
ههههههههههههههههههههههه  صبح صبح يا برنس  
والله منتظر اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات هتكون مهمة دا وقتها بنعرف علي فين رايح  
والله يسترها عموما .. هبط كسبانين ... صعد برده كسبانين علشان المعلم محمود

----------


## bo7a

> الاسترلين ينازع ما بين 2.0310 و 2.0380
> الين ايضا ما بين 118.50 و 11860 
> شكلو هيحصل انفجار 
> الله يلعن ابو المجنون جنني من كثر جنونه خلاني استخدم تشارت 5 دقاءق واشتغل عليه اول مرة با ستخدم هذا التشارت متعدوين على الاربع ساعات وفوق 
> سبحان الله  
> تحياتي للجميع

 هههههههههههههههههه  هدي اعصابك يا باشا   :Icon31:  
ان شاء الله كل خير بس انت قول ياااااااارب

----------


## ashraf_gabr99

بصراحة يا معلم بوحة انا خنتك و خرجت من العملية
و مايل اكتر لرأي دبي وزير الدفاع
بس طبعا اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية

----------


## bo7a

> بصراحة يا معلم بوحة انا خنتك و خرجت من العملية
> و مايل اكتر لرأي دبي وزير الدفاع
> بس طبعا اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية

 المهم انك تكون خرجت بمكسب

----------


## ashraf_gabr99

انا خرجت عند الزيرو... يعني لا كسبان ولا خسران
بس مستني الساعة 8 عشان نشوف هنعمل ايه... و ربنا معانا ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> 

  

> انشاء الله الهدف 238.80

   يااااااااااااااارب  :012:    :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

قواتنا الان تصب الهجوم العنيف من نوعه لكسر كل البايفت والمقاومات واي واحد راح يتعور انا مش مسؤل كل يخلي باله

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> قواتنا الان تصب الهجوم العنيف من نوعه لكسر كل البايفت والمقاومات واي واحد راح يتعور انا مش مسؤل كل يخلي باله

  
معلمه اظاهر الوضع يتطلب تطلع الفتوات بتوع ساعة العوزه وندخلووووهم المعركه  :012:

----------


## 1forexman

أعتقد ان شمعة الساعة الثامنة حتحدد أتجاهه صعود و لا هبوط 
بس هى مفروض تقفل على كام عشان يتحجج الأتجاه 
تسلم با بوحا  
و صبح صبح عم الحاج

----------


## bo7a

> قواتنا الان تصب الهجوم العنيف من نوعه لكسر كل البايفت والمقاومات واي واحد راح يتعور انا مش مسؤل كل يخلي باله

 الرد في الملعب   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> أعتقد ان شمعة الساعة الثامنة حتحدد أتجاهه صعود و لا هبوط 
> بس هى مفروض تقفل على كام عشان يتحجج الأتجاه 
> تسلم با بوحا  
> و صبح صبح عم الحاج

 صباح القشطة يا قشطة  
والله أنا من وجهة نظري لو أغلقت عندي السعر الحالي يبقي زي الفل هتكون شمعة انعكاسية  
وهتأثر طبعا على نفسية قوات المعلم محمود وهتصيبهم بالهلع والعرب والخوف وقد نري انسحاب  
في شمعة الساعة  9  الي الجبهة الجنوبية عند 240.25  ومن بعدها الي 239.05  
ولكن طبعا أنا أتمني تغلق تحت 240.70  تبقي حاجة حلوة جداً  
وصبح صبح على جداً

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معلمه انا طالع كمان كم ساعه وراجع . 
حخلي الواد عتريس يمسك مكاني في الباك اليمين :012:  
سلام موووووربع عى الكووووووول .

----------


## bo7a

> معلمه انا طالع كمان كم ساعه وراجع . 
> حخلي الواد عتريس يمسك مكاني في الباك اليمين 
> سلام موووووربع عى الكووووووول .

 بسرعة يا كابتن ورانا ماتش مهم ومش عاوزين نوصل لضربات الجزاء   :012:

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> صباح القشطة يا قشطة  
> والله أنا من وجهة نظري لو أغلقت عندي السعر الحالي يبقي زي الفل هتكون شمعة انعكاسية  
> وهتأثر طبعا على نفسية قوات المعلم محمود وهتصيبهم بالهلع والعرب والخوف وقد نري انسحاب  
> في شمعة الساعة 9 الي الجبهة الجنوبية عند 240.25 ومن بعدها الي 239.05  
> ولكن طبعا أنا أتمني تغلق تحت 240.70 تبقي حاجة حلوة جداً  
> وصبح صبح على جداً

 مساء الفل عل الشباب اللى زى العسل
معلم بوحة الهدف اه دلوقتى اصلى مش تابع وتحليلاتك الجميلة اخبارها اه :013:

----------


## bissan01

والله يا معلم بوحة
 انت مجننكو المجنون  انا مجنني الداو  لو تشتغل عليه  هيعمللك انهيار عصبي 
بنا خذ عقد باي  بهدف 50 الى 100 نقطة 
بينزل 50 نقطة و100 بنصبر بيطلع على راس المال بيقعد يعمل حركات بايخة  بنطلع على 30 او 50 نقطة والواحد عارف انو هبكمل صعود انت بس  سكر عقدك بعد ما يكون جننك نزول وهو عاكس بعدين ما يشوف وجهك الا النور بيطير طيران 
وحركتو اليومية من 200 الى 500 نقطة  
ممرض بشكل بس حلو سريع

----------


## bo7a

> مساء الفل عل الشباب اللى زى العسل
> معلم بوحة الهدف اه دلوقتى اصلى مش تابع وتحليلاتك الجميلة اخبارها اه

 صباح الورد يا دكترة  
احنا داخلين ( بس مش كلنا  :012:  ) شورت من 241.10  والهدف 239.10  ان شاء الله

----------


## phoenix

صبح صبح على المعلمين وعلى سيد المعلمين ، أمال فين أبوصلاح  والنبي يامعلمة توصلو رسالة أن الPair بتاعو عامل دبل توب بجد والله ومش هزار

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> صباح الورد يا دكترة  
> احنا داخلين ( بس مش كلنا  ) شورت من 241.10 والهدف 239.10 ان شاء الله

 انا وصلت متاخر :Thumb: بالتوفيق

----------


## 1forexman

أغلاق شمعى الساعة 8 يعنى الكثير لأتجاه صفقتنا 
أن شاء الله خير

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

قواتنا تنسحب انسحاب تكتيكي لتحضير الضربة الاخيرة قبل اقفال الشمعة  وقررنا استخدام اخر سلاح لدينا  لنري النتائج بعد 15 دقيقة من الان

----------


## 1forexman

مسألة دقائق 
كله مترقب و مركز على الشارت 
يا مسهل

----------


## ashraf_gabr99

والله ده ذللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل  لللل

----------


## bo7a

Bye Bye  241.44   
Welcome to 239.05

----------


## fxaqaba

> مسألة دقائق 
> كله مترقب و مركز على الشارت 
> يا مسهل

 كلو مركز انشاالله

----------


## fxaqaba

> الرد في الملعب

 اكيد

----------


## ابن المدينة

> كلو مركز انشاالله

  أخي الكريم  راجه هذا الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t31515.html

----------


## officerq80

241.44 زروني كل سنه مره حرااااااااااام تنسوني في المره
وصبح صبح ياعام الحاق

----------


## ashraf_gabr99

بوحا باشا انا لسه مدخلتش .... ايه رأيك؟؟ 
ادخل  دلوقتي ولا استني الساعة 9 تعدي؟
حسب كلامك انت قلت انه ممكن يعدي علي 240,25 تاني
قوللي اعمل ليه؟؟

----------


## dr_mamy2006

مفيش حد ينزلنا شارت الاربع ساعات

----------


## ashraf_gabr99

241,25 قصدي معلش العتب علي النظر

----------


## *الرفاعي*

يا معلم بوحه 
الحرب هنا على أبو الأندال بس 
و الا فيه جبهات أخرى للقتال  
غير أبو الأندال إللي مجنن العالم بتكتيكاته الحربية الأستوبية

----------


## Mothawee

وجهة المجنون لفين اتضحة الرؤيه ولا لسه

----------


## 1forexman

بأغلاق شمعة الديلى تحت 240  
يتحدد الأتجاه 
وجه نظر شخصية 
أيه رأى أستاذنا بوحة

----------


## fxaqaba

في حال كسر الـ 240.70 سوف نشهد مستوى 242.00  وبعكسه الارتداد الى 237.00

----------


## 1forexman

مقدرش أقول غير ان ده شغل أساتذة

----------


## bo7a

> اكيد

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حبيبي فينك من الصبح ..... صبح صبح واحشني يا معلم   :Icon26:

----------


## bo7a

> بوحا باشا انا لسه مدخلتش .... ايه رأيك؟؟ 
> ادخل دلوقتي ولا استني الساعة 9 تعدي؟
> حسب كلامك انت قلت انه ممكن يعدي علي 240,25 تاني
> قوللي اعمل ليه؟؟

 والله يا اشرف بجد انا مش واثق في ابن المجنون دا لانه بيلاوعنا بقاله كام ساعة ومش عاوز يرسي علي بر  
بس انتظر تدخل من منطقة احسن من دي لان فيه تذبذب واختناق يجيب شلل  
صبح صبح يا معلم

----------


## ashraf_gabr99

قشطة يا باشا

----------


## bo7a

> يا معلم بوحه 
> الحرب هنا على أبو الأندال بس 
> و الا فيه جبهات أخرى للقتال  
> غير أبو الأندال إللي مجنن العالم بتكتيكاته الحربية الأستوبية

 يا باشا كله متاح وياريت والله نشوف منك فرص حلوة زيك يا قمر  
وصبح صبح

----------


## 1forexman

تعرف يا بوحة أنت واحد من الرجالة الجدعان و دول دلوقت نادرين 
أخوك من أسكندرية

----------


## bo7a

> وجهة المجنون لفين اتضحة الرؤيه ولا لسه

 هانت يا معلم ان شاء الله

----------


## Mothawee

مبروك 240.00

----------


## bo7a

اللي متابع معانا   ممكن الخروج بنصف العقود من هنا بربح + 100 نقطة   ونحط الاستوب لوز لباقي العقود علي نقطة الدخول   وصبح صبح مبروك على الجميع

----------


## Mothawee

يبقى هدفنه مثل ما هو 237.75

----------


## bo7a

> بأغلاق شمعة الديلى تحت 240  
> يتحدد الأتجاه 
> وجه نظر شخصية 
> أيه رأى أستاذنا بوحة

 وجهة نظر زي الفل يا باشا الله يبارك فيك ولو اني عشمان تكون تحت 239.60  تبقي أحلي 
بس اللي ربنا يقدمه أحلي وأحلي  
وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> في حال كسر الـ 240.70 سوف نشهد مستوى 242.00  وبعكسه الارتداد الى 237.00

 برده هعمل كدا    :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## bo7a

> تعرف يا بوحة أنت واحد من الرجالة الجدعان و دول دلوقت نادرين 
> أخوك من أسكندرية

 الله يخليك يا قمر والله انت اللي كلك زوق   :Icon26:  
الرجالة هنا كلهم ما شاء الله عليهم زي الفل ويحبوا الخير لغيرهم زي ما يحبوهم لنفسهم  
وربنا يخلينا لبعض كلنا  وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> يبقى هدفنه مثل ما هو 237.75

 هههههههههههههههههههه ماشي يا معلم  
ولو ان فيه مستويات رخمة في الطريق للمستوي دا  
بس انت بقي تابع بالترلينج ومليون مبروووووووووووووك يا معلمة

----------


## fxaqaba

> يبقى هدفنه مثل ما هو 237.75

  :Thumb:

----------


## Mothawee

لما ينزل إلى مستوى 239.10 يتم تحريك الوقف إلى 240.10 ونكمل رحله ال 237.75

----------


## fxaqaba

معلش يا جماعة اسيبكو شوي عشان العشا.. واللي عاوز يتفضل معاي الخير موجود

----------


## bo7a

> معلش يا جماعة اسيبكو شوي عشان العشا.. واللي عاوز يتفضل معاي الخير موجود

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  اللي ياكل لوحده يزور

----------


## *الرفاعي*

طيب ممكن أسألك في  
إبن عمهم لأبو الأندال
EUR \CAD 
أنا متوقع إنه راح يوصل حدود 1.4427
ثم نشهد له إنطلاقة للصعود لنطاق 1.4600 تقريبا إيه رأيك

----------


## Mothawee

النتائج عندي تقول المستوي 236.70 هو الهدف الأول

----------


## فوركسي طموح

ههههههههههههههههه يافكس جابا ههههههههههههه بالهنا والعافيه .  
معلمه الباوند عرف اني جاي وخاف شويه بس الواد عتريس عمل شغل كويس  :012:  . 
مبروررررررك الهدف الاول . 
وانا اغلقت فالسعر الحالي ربع العقود المتبقيه بربح 153  نؤطه . 
واعادة الوقف لمستوى الدخول والهدف 237 . 
والفرقه ترى جايه وراي في الطريق واحلى تحيه للموجودين  :Thumb:

----------


## bo7a

> طيب ممكن أسألك في  
> إبن عمهم لأبو الأندال
> EUR \CAD 
> أنا متوقع إنه راح يوصل حدود 1.4427
> ثم نشهد له إنطلاقة للصعود لنطاق 1.4600 تقريبا إيه رأيك

 والله يا قمر انا اسف جدا جدا لاني والله مش متابعه ومقدرش افتي وخلاص  
بس هنا الرجالة ان شاء الله يناقشوك فيه

----------


## bo7a

> ههههههههههههههههه يافكس جابا ههههههههههههه بالهنا والعافيه .  
> معلمه الباوند عرف اني جاي وخاف شويه بس الواد عتريس عمل شغل كويس  . 
> مبروررررررك الهدف الاول . 
> وانا اغلقت فالسعر الحالي ربع العقود المتبقيه بربح 153 نؤطه . 
> واعادة الوقف لمستوى الدخول والهدف 237 . 
> والفرقه ترى جايه وراي في الطريق واحلى تحيه للموجودين

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا معلم ويارب دايما كسبانين  
يللا شغل الفرقة عاوزين طبل وزمر  
وصبح صبح على زمر   :012:

----------


## Mothawee

عاوزييين شارت حلو من المعلم بوحه

----------


## فوركسي طموح

احلى تحيه لاحلى طبل وزمر هههههههههههههههههههه . 
من فرح لفرح انشاء الله ياعم بوحه ياجميييييل.  
وصبح صبح عى الجميييييييل

----------


## Mothawee

يا جماعه محمود فييين شكلو مكتر من الكبتشينووو

----------


## bo7a

> عاوزييين شارت حلو من المعلم بوحه

 عيوني يا معلم حاضر بس شمعة الساعة دي تقفل ونشوف الكبير ناوي يروح فين

----------


## bo7a

> احلى تحيه لاحلى طبل وزمر هههههههههههههههههههه . 
> من فرح لفرح انشاء الله ياعم بوحه ياجميييييل.  
> وصبح صبح عى الجميييييييل

 ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
يارب دايما نبقي في فرحة ومكاسب  
وصبح صبح على المكاسب   :012:

----------


## أبومحمود

أحلى مساء  للمعلم   ولكل الرجالة   راجع من النوبة    ونفسي  أجيب 20 نقطة  بس في 5 دقايق أيه  رايكو أعمل أيه

----------


## bo7a

> يا جماعه محمود فييين شكلو مكتر من الكبتشينووو

 تصدق بالله انا نفسي يصعد علشان خاطر محمود  
احنا أخدنا كام بوينت حلوين أهو وحطينا الاستوب علي نقطة الدخول  
يطلع بقي علشان المعلم محمود ونبيع من هناك تاني   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> أحلى مساء للمعلم ولكل الرجالة راجع من النوبة ونفسي أجيب 20 نقطة بس في 5 دقايق أيه رايكو أعمل أيه

 مساء الهنا يا معلم  
هقولك العشرين نقطة تاخدهم ازاي  
أول ما يلمس 239.95  ادخل لونج  
وصبح صبح

----------


## Mothawee

أنا حاسس أن وزيد الدفاع حاط قوات عند 239.90 أرتد 50 نقطه من هناك ربنا يستر

----------


## dr_mamy2006

رايكم بالشارت ده  الان 
بوحه تحليلك اه على الشارت ده وياريت الاخوة يشاركونا
سهرة علمية مايئة بلارباححححححححححححح
نبدأ :Icon31:  :013:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> انا معك يا اشرف هي النقطة ذي قمة الموجه الاولى في التصحيح ودايما ماتعصلج شويه . 
> ولكنه مادامه لامسها انشاء الله فل الفل وكنت اتطمن اكثر لو تجاوزها لو بنقطه ويصير تداخل بين الموجتين .
> وهو غالبا اذا تجاوزها موش حيروح فوء لبعيد . 
> كنت تو احسبها تجاوزها ولكن حتى الان هو لامسها ورجع وهي فشارت الوندسور دايركت 289 واتوقع ان شمعة كسرها راح تكون قوية لو كسرها ,

  
انا ارتحت الان من ناحية الباوند دولار وقد اكون مخطئا وكانت الشمعه نصف قوية . 
وصبح صبح على الشمعه النصف قوية .

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معلمه هو ظرب الترند اليومي وارتد بقوة . 
ساعيد وقف بقية العقود لثمانين نؤطة ورى . 
وصبح صبح عى التمانين نؤطه والله الموفق

----------


## Mothawee

الحمد لله سكرنه عقد وعقد ضرب الستوب وحفتح مره ثانيه بيع من نقطه عاليه

----------


## Mothawee

يالله يا بوحه قواتك عاوزينه ينزل

----------


## فوركسي طموح

عززت البيع من 241.15 وبنفس عدد ربع العقود المقفله مؤخرا .

----------


## Mothawee

الأرتفاع ده عشان خاطر محمود ويكمل نزوله انشاء الله

----------


## bo7a

الحمد لله على كل حال .. والحمد لله اننا خرجنا ب 100  نقطة   وجهزوا نفسكوا لشورت جديد بس نستني نشوف هيعمل ايه مع 241.70

----------


## Mothawee

مش حيقدر عليه

----------


## bo7a

> رايكم بالشارت ده الان 
> بوحه تحليلك اه على الشارت ده وياريت الاخوة يشاركونا
> سهرة علمية مايئة بلارباححححححححححححح
> نبدأ

 معلش يا دكترة دخلت أخد دش في السريع جيت لقيته كدا  :Thmbdn:

----------


## khaled_S

> معلش يا دكترة دخلت أخد دش في السريع جيت لقيته كدا

  
وايه الحل يا بحبوحه انا داخل شورت من 241.10

----------


## bo7a

هدخل شورت باذن الله من السعر الحالي 241.40  والهدف  100  نقطة  ( 240.40 )

----------


## bo7a

> عززت البيع من 241.15 وبنفس عدد ربع العقود المقفله مؤخرا .

 على خير ان شاء الله يا معلمة وان شاء الله الي الهدف

----------


## bo7a

> وايه الحل يا بحبوحه انا داخل شورت من 241.10

 زي ما انت يا قمر وان شاء الله الي الهدف  
صبح

----------


## Mothawee

> وايه الحل يا بحبوحه انا داخل شورت من 241.10

  
ما تشلش هم 4 ساعت والأهداف تتحقق إنشاء الله

----------


## bo7a

متـــــــــابعــــــــــــــة

----------


## khaled_S

> زي ما انت يا قمر وان شاء الله الي الهدف  
> صبح

  

> ما تشلش هم 4 ساعت والأهداف تتحقق إنشاء الله

  
انشاء الله وادينا معاه

----------


## فوركسي طموح

الحمد لله الى الان ماكسر الهاي السابق وانشاء الله المستويات دي ترده ولو ارتفع شويا فيه لغم مستخبي  عند 242.35 . 
معلممممممممه عاوزين شوية همه من الفتواااات اياهم وان كنت مطمئناً انشاء الله .

----------


## Mothawee

حيختبر 241.70 مره ثانيه وبعديها يا إرتداد أو طلوع

----------


## bo7a

> الحمد لله الى الان ماكسر الهاي السابق وانشاء الله المستويات دي ترده ولو ارتفع شويا فيه لغم مستخبي عند 242.35 . 
> معلممممممممه عاوزين شوية همه من الفتواااات اياهم وان كنت مطمئناً انشاء الله .

 ما تقلقش يا معلمة الجالة واقفين بالشواطير عند  241.70  ومنتظرين بس يروح هناك  
وصبح صبح على هنا ك

----------


## 1forexman

أستاذى بوحة 
أنا بايع العاقل من 240.44 
أعزز بعقد من المستوى الحالى  
الى الهدف  
و جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## bo7a

> حيختبر 241.70 مره ثانيه وبعديها يا إرتداد أو طلوع

  :Thumb:  
الأولي ان شاء الله

----------


## Mothawee

أنشاء الله

----------


## أبومحمود

> هدخل شورت باذن الله من السعر الحالي 241.40 والهدف 100 نقطة ( 240.40 )

 تمام  يامعلمة  وأنا  معاك  عززت  البيع

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> ما تقلقش يا معلمة الجالة واقفين بالشواطير عند 241.70 ومنتظرين بس يروح هناك  
> وصبح صبح على هنا ك

   
احلى تحيه لاحلى شواااااطير :012:  :012:  
واااااااد يااااااااسومعه ادينا برضو كم كاس كبااااتشيبوووو للرجاله  :012:  
وصبح صبح عى الرجاله  :Thumb:

----------


## bo7a

> أستاذى بوحة 
> أنا بايع العاقل من 240.44 
> أعزز بعقد من المستوى الحالى  
> الى الهدف  
> و جزاك الله كل خير

 انت اللي استاذي يا قمر  
ان شاء الله هو نازل للمستوي دا لأنه عجز تماما عن كسر 241.44  و 241.70   
من رأيي الانتظار لاغلاق الساعة اذا اغلقت تحت 241.44  ممكن تعزز عقدك وان شاء الله للهدف  
اذا اغلقت فوق المستوي دا فأنا من رأيي انه رايح 242.65  وهناك هياخد علقة محترمة  
وعن نفسي لو راح للمستوي دا هعزز من هناك ولك حرية التصرف وهة نظري محتمل جدا تكون خطأ

----------


## *الرفاعي*

أيوه يا معلم بوحه 
أولادعم للندل نزلوا زي ما قلتلك 
و يارب تضبط المرة دية

----------


## bo7a

> تمام يامعلمة وأنا معاك عززت البيع

 ايه الشارت الجامد دا يا معلمة تسلم الايادي  
وان شاء الله الي الهدف و ان شاء الله الي الهدف  
وسمعني أحلي صدي صوت   :012:

----------


## Mothawee

أنا حروح أنام وأشوفكم على خيير أنشاء الله  
والعقود مفتوحه والستوب على 242.30 والهدف 239.60  
إنشاء الله يقفل على الهدف

----------


## bo7a

> احلى تحيه لاحلى شواااااطير 
> واااااااد يااااااااسومعه ادينا برضو كم كاس كبااااتشيبوووو للرجاله  
> وصبح صبح عى الرجاله

 احنا راهننا على المستويات دي كام مرة وعملت الواجب تمام  
مستنيينها تكمل جميلها بقي المرة دي  
وصبح صبح علي دي

----------


## bo7a

> أنا حروح أنام وأشوفكم على خيير أنشاء الله  
> والعقود مفتوحه والستوب على 242.30 والهدف 239.60  
> إنشاء الله يقفل على الهدف

 طب اعمل ترليج علشان ال ......   :Cloud9:  
تصبح علي خير

----------


## bo7a

> أيوه يا معلم بوحه 
> أولادعم للندل نزلوا زي ما قلتلك 
> و يارب تضبط المرة دية

 ان شاء الله يا زعيم ونعمل حفلة الليلة دي  
وصبح صبح

----------


## 1forexman

> انت اللي استاذي يا قمر  
> ان شاء الله هو نازل للمستوي دا لأنه عجز تماما عن كسر 241.44 و 241.70  
> من رأيي الانتظار لاغلاق الساعة اذا اغلقت تحت 241.44 ممكن تعزز عقدك وان شاء الله للهدف  
> اذا اغلقت فوق المستوي دا فأنا من رأيي انه رايح 242.65 وهناك هياخد علقة محترمة  
> وعن نفسي لو راح للمستوي دا هعزز من هناك ولك حرية التصرف وهة نظري محتمل جدا تكون خطأ

   
تسلم يا غالى  
رزقى و رزقك على الله

----------


## bo7a

> تسلم يا غالى  
> رزقى و رزقك على الله

 ونعم بالله   :Icon31:

----------


## Mothawee

> طب اعمل ترليج علشان ال ......  
> تصبح علي خير

 ايه ده ترليج

----------


## bo7a

> ايه ده ترليج

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
تريلينج   :012:

----------


## Mothawee

ما فهمت يا بوحه  
تقصد ايه  
Stop Move

----------


## bo7a

> ما فهمت يا بوحه  
> تقصد ايه  
> Stop Move

 اه يا معلم   :Thumb:

----------


## 1forexman

خمس نقط بس لتحديد المصير و عشرين دقيقة

----------


## Mothawee

انا ضبطه على 100 كويس ولا أنزله شويه

----------


## أبومحمود

> أنا حروح أنام وأشوفكم على خيير أنشاء الله  
> والعقود مفتوحه والستوب على 242.30 والهدف 239.60  
> إنشاء الله يقفل على الهدف

 عدل ستوبك ياباشا   243   لأن ممكن يوصل 242.7   ونعزز بيع من هناك وياريت الهدف 240  لورايح تنام علشان متقلقش   وتصبح على خير

----------


## bo7a

> انا ضبطه على 100 كويس ولا أنزله شويه

 كدا زي الفل وان شاء الله يوصلها وزيادة

----------


## Mothawee

انشاء الله  
يالله تصبحون على خيير

----------


## Mothawee

انشاء الله أرتداد من النقطه إلي هوه فيها

----------


## فوركسي طموح

حيتم تعزيز كم عقد من 241.85 . 
وصبح صبح عى التعزيز

----------


## *الرفاعي*

> عدل ستوبك ياباشا 243 لأن ممكن يوصل 242.7 ونعزز بيع من هناك وياريت الهدف 240 لورايح تنام علشان متقلقش وتصبح على خير

     :Thumb: 
صح شارت يومي 
أنا معاك في هذه النقطة 
متوقع إن الإتداد منها للنزول بإذن الله
بالتوفيق للي حاضر السهرة المرعبة

----------


## أبومحمود

المهم شمعة 12  ماتعدي الرقم المكتوب بالشارت

----------


## فوركسي طموح

لم يتم لقم امر 24185 فتم البيع من 24165. 
وانشاء الله و ارتفع موش حيبعد كثييييير .

----------


## أبومحمود

مطلوب  تعليقات    للصورة    وكيلو جمبري   لأحلى تعليق    على حساب   المعلم  بوحه

----------


## omaraiad

وعندك 3 عقود بيع وصلحه ...من هنا 241.50 من هنا لهناك عند 237.60 كده تحيه لزين المعلمين المعلم بوحه ....اسف يامعلم للغياب المستمر لظروف العمل ...صبح صبح على احلى عالم...ويالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله....

----------


## أسامة أمين

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 
إخواني المجنون دخل مراحل البيع بالفعل 
ونزوله قد يكون أكثر من 400 نقطة والله اعلم 
احدروا الشراء فهو الانتحار

----------


## فوركسي طموح

ههههههههههه ياشااااارت ينعن بليس الطلعه ههههههههههههه . 
بس الباوند انشاء الله هو المئطوع راسه .

----------


## أسامة أمين

اخواني الزوج قد يصعد قليلا لكن طرقه نزول انشاء الله

----------


## THE CAPTIN

السلام عليكم ,,,,,, 
اود ان اذكركم بانة مجنون احذروا اخواني 234 واللة اعلم 
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## فوركسي طموح

انا متفائل جدا . 
امال المعلللللللللللم فين يارجاله .

----------


## dr_mamy2006

هناك نقطة توقف حتى الوحده ومن ذلك الوقت سوف يحدد مساره
تحياتى

----------


## THE CAPTIN

اهم شيئ لاتنسووووووووووووووووا stop  سواء في البيع او الشراء  الحذررررررررر الشديددددددددد فصناع السوق ممكن يمغطونها شوي

----------


## أسامة أمين

:Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:   :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  
ويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييينكووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم يا اااااااااااا شباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ب نمتوا ولا ايه

----------


## أسامة أمين

> اهم شيئ لاتنسووووووووووووووووا stop سواء في البيع او الشراء  الحذررررررررر الشديددددددددد فصناع السوق ممكن يمغطونها شوي

  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## THE CAPTIN

اعني بممكن يمغطونها شوي بالنسبة لنا يعني ممكن تذهب بكل ما نملك لا سمح اللة

----------


## 1forexman

الظاهر النهارده مفيش نوم  
فين رجالتك يا بوحة و صبح صبح يا عم الحاج

----------


## ابوثابت

> الظاهر النهارده مفيش نوم  
> فين رجالتك يا بوحة و صبح صبح يا عم الحاج

 هلا  وغلا  بك 
طمنا على المجنون واعلى نقطه اذا ارتفع كم سيصل

----------


## أسامة أمين

> الظاهر النهارده مفيش نوم  
> فين رجالتك يا بوحة و صبح صبح يا عم الحاج

  
لا يا أخي أنا بدي انام نومة ما انهضش حتى أروب  أنا تعبااااااااااااااااااااان

----------


## THE CAPTIN

المعلم بوحة في راحة للتحضير لمعركة الغد وتم تامين طائرتين مقاتلة لصد هجوم صعود المجنون وذلك لحماية عقود القائد بوحة

----------


## omaraiad

تعزيز بيع والمفروض انتهاء شمعه ضرب الاستوبات انت فين يامعلم بوحه . انا داخل انام ليوم الجمعه

----------


## فوركسي طموح

شارت كلاسيكووووو والمعلم فين يارجاله شكله خلف صفوف العدو وبيسويلهم شوية تشويييييش . 
وصبح صبح عى التشوييييييش 
ونسال الله التوفيق للجميع

----------


## m.salah

مش عارف ياجماعه انا قرأت اخر صفحتين وشايف ناس ببتكلم على الشورت بمنتهى الثقه
وانا شايف ازواج الين الرئيسيه كسرت حد القناه السعريه الاعلى وقفلت شمعة اربع ساعات فوق الترند - بعد ارتداد قوي اليوم من الترند الاسبوعي- طيب ياريت ياجماعه حد يوضحلى شورت على اي اساس - ممكن يكون في حاجه انا مش شايفها -

----------


## phoenix

> مش عارف ياجماعه انا قرأت اخر صفحتين وشايف ناس ببتكلم على الشورت بمنتهى الثقه
> وانا شايف ازواج الين الرئيسيه كسرت حد القناه السعريه الاعلى وقفلت شمعة اربع ساعات فوق الترند - بعد ارتداد قوي اليوم من الترند الاسبوعي- طيب ياريت ياجماعه حد يوضحلى شورت على اي اساس - ممكن يكون في حاجه انا مش شايفها -

 اللواء بيبقى لواء يا سيادة اللواء ، شوف الدبل توب على الpair بتاعك وإدينا التوجيهات وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

صبح صبح يا عم الحاج  صباح الفل والياسمين علي عيون كل الحلوين   هو أنا كل ما أسيب أبو الأندال شوية يطلع على فوق كدا   عموما خير ان شاء الله كلها ساعات قليلة أو دقائق معدودة ويروح على الهدف   وجهة نظري القاصرة جدا في المرفقات وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 
> إخواني المجنون دخل مراحل البيع بالفعل 
> ونزوله قد يكون أكثر من 400 نقطة والله اعلم 
> احدروا الشراء فهو الانتحار

 صباح الفل يا زعامة   أنا معاك انه نازل بس نزوله دا هيكون تسخين لصعود كبير باذن الله   وان شاء الله معاه برده مش هنسيبه   وصبح صبح

----------


## phoenix

يا معلمة ده عاملك دبل توب عفواً دبل بوتوم وبيقولك بالهندي نيهي شورتاهي

----------


## bo7a

> الظاهر النهارده مفيش نوم  
> فين رجالتك يا بوحة و صبح صبح يا عم الحاج

 موجودين يا حاج   صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> تعزيز بيع والمفروض انتهاء شمعه ضرب الاستوبات انت فين يامعلم بوحه . انا داخل انام ليوم الجمعه

 صبح صبح يا معلم شباطة .. بوحه موجود يا زعيم حد بينام دلوقتي يا معلم   :012:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

صبح صبح على الفريمات الصوووغيره :012:  
اضيف يامعلمه اني قرات للاستاذ الكبير نشوان محمد ان الفايبو ليس شرطا يوضع على القمه والقاع . 
وانما يوضع عند مستويات تحترمه وعند وضعه من بداية القمه الاخيره والقاع الي ابتدأ منه الترند المكسور نجد انه احترم مستويات الفايبو كثيرا وكانت دعوما ومقاومات قويه وهي موضحه باشارت الذي ارفقته اعلاه . 
وهو في القمه الاخير ارتطم بمستوى 61 ونزل حتى الان 90 نقطه . 
واحلى تحيه للتسعين نؤؤؤؤؤطه .

----------


## m.salah

> صبح صبح يا عم الحاج   صباح الفل والياسمين علي عيون كل الحلوين   هو أنا كل ما أسيب أبو الأندال شوية يطلع على فوق كدا   عموما خير ان شاء الله كلها ساعات قليلة أو دقائق معدودة ويروح على الهدف    وجهة نظري القاصرة جدا في المرفقات وصبح صبح

 صباح الفل يامعلم
وايه رأيك في الشارت المرفق مع العلم نفس الشكل على كافة الازوج-وخذ باللك من راس وكتفين بالمقلوب

----------


## فوركسي طموح

انا قمت انعس وفاضل الخبر الياباني بعد شويه نشوف نتائجه وانشاء الله تدعم موقفنا . 
وصبح صبح عى موقفنا والله يوفق الجمييييع .

----------


## m.salah

ايجابي

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معلم صلاح الله يبشرك بالخير . 
هل نزل الخبر هو عندي فالجدول الساعه 2.55 بتوقيت مكه المكرمه .

----------


## bo7a

> شارت كلاسيكووووو والمعلم فين يارجاله شكله خلف صفوف العدو وبيسويلهم شوية تشويييييش . 
> وصبح صبح عى التشوييييييش 
> ونسال الله التوفيق للجميع

 ايه الجمال دا يا معلمة  ...... تسلم الأيادي  
ان شاء الله علي الهدف هوا وخصوصا ان فيه خبر ايجابي علي الين دلوقتي ومنتظرين الهبوط  
وصبح صبح على الهبوط   :012:  :012:

----------


## bo7a

> يا معلمة ده عاملك دبل توب عفواً دبل بوتوم وبيقولك بالهندي نيهي شورتاهي

 صباح الفل يا قمر ..... فينك يا عم الحاج بنشوفك كل فين وفين  
تسلم يا معلمة واديني واحد كوكتيل كدا يا معلم لأني هفتان خالص

----------


## m.salah

> معلم صلاح الله يبشرك بالخير . 
> هل نزل الخبر هو عندي فالجدول الساعه 2.55 بتوقيت مكه المكرمه .

 2.50 على الفوركس فاكتوري

----------


## أبومحمود

صباح الخير معلمي  وكل رجالته   الشارت ده  إن شاء الله  يطمن      ومدفع رمضان جاهز  وأي خدمة

----------


## SamerHassnou

صبح صيح 
ازاي المعلمين
صاحين ولا نايمين 
ايه رأيكم البتاع رايح على فين     
اجدع سلام اجدع رجالة 
صبح صبح

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح على المعلمييين  
الخبر إيجابي مستنين الخبر السلبي على الأسترليني لنشهد هبوووط جميل أنشاء الله

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

صبح صبح يا معليمن وان شا الله اليوم راح الجيش تبعنا يدمر االوضع اخد واحد كابتشينو وارجعلكم

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

في كلام هنا

----------


## Mothawee

أنا حاسس في تشكل لشمعات تصاعديه

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

نشوف الشارت

----------


## Mothawee

http://forexsoft.us/catalog.htm#pr2 
شورايكم في هالبرنامج

----------


## Mothawee

توجد أخبار 
أعصار في اليابان مع إيقاف حركه الطيران مؤقتاً  
الخوف من أنه يأدي بحركد سلبيه على الين

----------


## Mothawee

طول ما أن المجنون تحت مستوى 241.50 يضل الهدف 239.75 و 239.05

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

شوف انا راح اعرض شغلة بس ما حدا يوخد فيها يمكن غلط

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

من وجهة نظري

----------


## Mothawee

يالله يا شباب قولولي رايكم في الجارت المجنون على فييييييييييين   :Thmbdn:   :Thmbdn:   :Thmbdn:

----------


## Mothawee

كلامك مضبوط يا محموووود  
بس مازال يجب المرور على 240.70 وبعديها حيطلع  
أنا أتابع الجارت تغيرت النضره له شكله بيرجع لأهداف الإسبوع الماضي

----------


## فوركسي طموح

صبح صبح عى كلى الموجودين . 
تم ولله الحمد اثناء انغطاطنا بنومه تحقيق هدف العقد التعزيزي الثاني من عند 241.65 .بربح مية نؤؤؤؤؤطه . 
وباقي الان العقد التعزيزي الأول من عند 241.15 ونستنى تحقيق المية نؤطه . 
اما العقود الاصليه من برضو 241.65 فاما الهدف البعيد والا فإنه الهيدج   :012:  
وصبح صبح عى الهيدج .  
** قرأت للرائع محمد البدر قبل كم يوم ان النماذج تكون اوضح في الشارت الخطي بتاع الاغلاق وبرغم جهلي بالنماذج ولكني اعتبرت النموذج المرفق  رأس وكتفين . 
حنرووووح نظربووو بالفوووول وراجعين وواد ياسووومعه صحي المعلم بسورعه

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> صبح صبح عى كلى الموجودين . 
> تم ولله الحمد اثناء انغطاطنا بنومه تحقيق هدف العقد التعزيزي الثاني من عند 241.65 .بربح مية نؤؤؤؤؤطه . 
> وباقي الان العقد التعزيزي الأول من عند 241.15 ونستنى تحقيق المية نؤطه . 
> اما العقود الاصليه من برضو 241.65 فاما الهدف البعيد والا فإنه الهيدج  
> وصبح صبح عى الهيدج .  
> ** قرأت للرائع محمد البدر قبل كم يوم ان النماذج تكون اوضح في الشارت الخطي بتاع الاغلاق وبرغم جهلي بالنماذج ولكني اعتبرت النموذج المرفق رأس وكتفين . 
> حنرووووح نظربووو بالفوووول وراجعين وواد ياسووومعه صحي المعلم بسورعه

 شوف مشاركة رقم 4564 الشارت وقلي شو رايك لاني بجرب فيه ومش عارف شو النتيجة

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

شوف يا معلم

----------


## Mothawee

> صبح صبح عى كلى الموجودين . 
> تم ولله الحمد اثناء انغطاطنا بنومه تحقيق هدف العقد التعزيزي الثاني من عند 241.65 .بربح مية نؤؤؤؤؤطه . 
> وباقي الان العقد التعزيزي الأول من عند 241.15 ونستنى تحقيق المية نؤطه . 
> اما العقود الاصليه من برضو 241.65 فاما الهدف البعيد والا فإنه الهيدج  
> وصبح صبح عى الهيدج .    
> ** قرأت للرائع محمد البدر قبل كم يوم ان النماذج تكون اوضح في الشارت الخطي بتاع الاغلاق وبرغم جهلي بالنماذج ولكني اعتبرت النموذج المرفق رأس وكتفين . 
> حنرووووح نظربووو بالفوووول وراجعين وواد ياسووومعه صحي المعلم بسورعه

   
هدفك فييييين   
باقيلي ساعه وأتجنن رسمي حد يفهمن الشارت ده حطيت لكم كل الدراسات وكمان مش واضحه الوجهه

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> هدفك فييييين   
> باقيلي ساعه وأتجنن رسمي حد يفهمن الشارت ده حطيت لكم كل الدراسات وكمان مش واضحه الوجهه

 شوف الشارت

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> شوف مشاركة رقم 4564 الشارت وقلي شو رايك لاني بجرب فيه ومش عارف شو النتيجة

 هلا والله بالاستاذ محمود . 
والله المؤشرات لااستخدمها مطلقا ووالله اني مافهمت من المشاركه شي . 
كولوه اوليوت وكلاسيكي بالرغم من اني مازلت احبو فيها وفي اول الطريق . 
نتمنى شرح وجهة نظرك كتابيا لاني لم افهم مافي الشارت والله . 
وخليني شويا انا مقهور من هدف العقد التعزيزي الثاني بتاعي كان باقي تكه بسطه على المية نؤطه وكان ارتحنا قبل الاخبار بتاعت الانجليز   :012:  :012: . 
 صدقني انا متفائل بالهدف البعيد لتحت حتى لو كان فيه طلوع صوغير آخر .

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> هلا والله بالاستاذ محمود . 
> والله المؤشرات لااستخدمها مطلقا ووالله اني مافهمت من المشاركه شي . 
> كولوه اوليوت وكلاسيكي بالرغم من اني مازلت احبو فيها وفي اول الطريق . 
> نتمنى شرح وجهة نظرك كتابيا لاني لم افهم مافي الشارت والله . 
> وخليني شويا انا مقهور من هدف العقد التعزيزي الثاني بتاعي كان باقي تكه بسطه على المية نؤطه وكان ارتحنا قبل الاخبار بتاعت الانجليز . 
> صدقني انا متفائل بالهدف البعيد لتحت حتى لو كان فيه طلوع صوغير آخر .

 يا معلم لا تطلع في المؤشرات شوف التوصية انا حاط مربع عليها شوفها هنا https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...0&d=1186035359

----------


## Mothawee

يالله أنشاء الله هبوووط  
للأهداف

----------


## فوركسي طموح

تراك احرجتنا يامعلم حوده :Eh S(10):  . 
برضو الانجليزي لك عليه شوي  :Shutup: . 
اللي فهمته انو بيع من 240.90 والوقف 241.38.

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> تراك احرجتنا يامعلم حوده . 
> برضو الانجليزي لك عليه شوي . 
> اللي فهمته انو بيع من 240.90 والوقف 241.38.

 يا معلمة ده تحت التجريب والله بس انا في رائي انه المجنون في مثلث  لازم يكسر احد اضلاعه عشان الاتجاه خلينا نشوف

----------


## Mothawee

فعلاً مثل ما قلت نقطه 240.60 مهمه الوصول لها لتأكيد الهبوط

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> هدفك فييييين   
> باقيلي ساعه وأتجنن رسمي حد يفهمن الشارت ده حطيت لكم كل الدراسات وكمان مش واضحه الوجهه  الملف المرفق 79248

  
هلا والله بالاستاذ متهاوي الهدف عند 237.94  وان كنت اعتقد بوصوله الى 236.15. 
وقد اكون مخطئاً .

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الفل يامعلم
> وايه رأيك في الشارت المرفق مع العلم نفس الشكل على كافة الازوج-وخذ باللك من راس وكتفين بالمقلوب

 [quote=m.salah;385725]صباح الفل يامعلم وايه رأيك في الشارت المرفق مع العلم نفس الشكل على كافة الازوج-وخذ باللك من راس وكتفين بالمقلوب[/quote] صباح الصباح يا ابو صلاح تسلم ايدك يا كبير المعلمين  بس يا معلمة لازم نحط في الحسبان برده المستويات القوية على الفريمات الكبيرة وكتير أوي بنشوف اختراقات كاذبة وأنا معاك انه اخترق ولكن هل يعتبر الاختراق لوحده كافي لحد دلوقتي أنا مش محدد وجهته ان كانت هبوط أو صعود لأن فيه مستويات قوية جدا فوق وتحت وهو بيتذبذب بينها .... بس طالما احنا عارفين ابعاده بنلعب عليها واي غدر هنخرج فورا عموما الهبوط دلوقتي هو الأرجح لارتداده من مقاومات صعبة وفشله في اختراق الترند المكسورودي وجهة نظري يا معلمة ... ومنتظر توجيهاتك  يا معلمة https://forum.arabictrader.com/showpost.php?p=385716&postcount=4541صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

صباح الفل يا حبايب قلبي ويوم سعيد علي الجميع ان شاء الله   مبروك تحقق الهدف + 100  نقطة زي الفل وان شاء الله مزيد من الارباح   صبح صبح

----------


## Mothawee

> هلا والله بالاستاذ متهاوي الهدف عند 237.94 وان كنت اعتقد بوصوله الى 236.15. 
> وقد اكون مخطئاً .

 أنا هدفي الأول على 237.60 أذا وصله راح أكمل على 236.95  
وإذا أرتد من الهدف الأول راح أقفل على 240.00 
200 نقطه في الإيد ولا 300 في السراب

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح يا بح بح  
أنت فيين أنا مستنيك تحت

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح يا بح بح  
> أنت فيين أنا مستنيك تحت

 صباح الفل يا معلم مبروك أول هدف  
وأنا ايلك حالا بس هفطر ونمخمخ بواحد كابتشينو وندخل أول صفقة اليوم بالصلاة على النبي

----------


## safwan86

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.. صباح الفل يابوحه.. تسجيل متابعة ..

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..  صباح الفل يابوحه..  تسجيل متابعة ..

 صباح القشطة يا قمر  ..... منور يا صفوان باشا  
وصبح صبح

----------


## Mothawee

جيبلي معك  
حاجه حلوه عاوز بان كيك مع عسل

----------


## jedawy

good morning Boha and i am sorry for writing in English because the keyboard is only English and Iam not at home. I was sorry about your previous bad news and I hope you will gain more soon In Shaa Allah and all the members of our great forum.Now what about the MAD is it UP or DOWN Iam going to be MAD

----------


## bo7a

> good morning Boha and i am sorry for writing in English because the keyboard is only English and Iam not at home. I was sorry about your previous bad news and I hope you will gain more soon In Shaa Allah and all the members of our great forum.Now what about the MAD is it UP or DOWN Iam going to be MAD

 صباح العسل يا جدوووووووالله والله لك وحشة يا قمر  
والحمد لله على كل حال ربنا يعوض علينا باذن الله  
لحد دلوقتي مش باين أي حاجة لا قادر يكسر الدعوم ولا المستويات وفي مرحلة تذبذب رخمة  
واحتمال كبير يحصل انفجار مع الاخبار علي العصر كدا  
الدخول دلوقتي مغامرة بس احنا بنلعب علي كام بوينت من التذبذب دا وبنخرج  
ربنا يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله و اجازة سعيدة عليك يا معلم وما تبخلش علينا بالمشاركات الجميلة دي يا زعيم  
صبح صبح

----------


## Mothawee

في حركه راح تصير على المجنون الخوف من الصعوود 
إنشاء الله الخبر سلبي

----------


## jedawy

Thank you Boha by the way you were not the only loser because of the MAD I lost about 5000 US$ because of it and I insist to bring them back  and more In Shaa Allah

----------


## Mothawee

الخبر إيجابي

----------


## bo7a

> في حركه راح تصير على المجنون الخوف من الصعوود 
> إنشاء الله الخبر سلبي

 ايجابي   :Nono:

----------


## Mothawee

الخسائر وارده أنا طلعت ربح 4000$ الشهر إلي فات  
والشهر هذا طار منهم 1500 والحمد لله عوضناهم ب 3000 أمبارح  
هذا هو الفوركس

----------


## فوركسي طموح

صببببببح صبببببببح عى الجميع . 
معلمه انا وصيت الواد سومعه يصيحيك وانشاء الله ماغلسشي عليك . 
الخبر حتى وان كان ايجابي موش حنسييييييب .  
واحلى تصبيحه عى موش حنسيييييييب  :012:

----------


## jedawy

> الخسائر وارده أنا طلعت ربح 4000$ الشهر إلي فات  
> والشهر هذا طار منهم 1500 والحمد لله عوضناهم ب 3000 أمبارح  
> هذا هو الفوركس

 I wish you more gains and not to lose any more

----------


## bo7a

> Thank you Boha by the way you were not the only loser because of the MAD I lost about 5000 US$ because of it and I insist to bring them back and more In Shaa Allah

 ربنا يعوض عليك وعلينا يا غالي والحمد لله علي كل حال  
وان شاء الله تعوض بمكسب 50.000  دولار علشان تكسر عين أبو الأندال  
وصبح صبح يا زعيم

----------


## bo7a

> صببببببح صبببببببح عى الجميع . 
> معلمه انا وصيت الواد سومعه يصيحيك وانشاء الله ماغلسشي عليك . 
> الخبر حتى وان كان ايجابي موش حنسييييييب .  
> واحلى تصبيحه عى موش حنسيييييييب

 صباح الفل يا عبود .. يا عم ابقي ابعتلي اي حد تاني   دا عيل سئيل ووشه عامل زي الجبنة النستون واصطباحه فقر   :Nono:   المهم طمني عليك يا معلم وايه الاخبار معاك  وصبح صبح ع اللي معاك  :012:  :012:

----------


## bo7a

> الخسائر وارده أنا طلعت ربح 4000$ الشهر إلي فات  
> والشهر هذا طار منهم 1500 والحمد لله عوضناهم ب 3000 أمبارح  
> هذا هو الفوركس

 مبروك يا معلمة وان شاء الله تعوض الباقي وبمكسب كبير  
صحيح انت داخل من نقطة كام بالظبط وخد الشارت دا وربنا يستر

----------


## Mothawee

الصراحه أنا أمس كنت في حالة يأس بسبه المجنون وكنت داخل صفقه وإذا ما ربحت كنت حسكر الحساب بس الحمد لله ربحت وطلعت بربح مع تعويض الخساره  
هذا هو الفورك لازم فيه خساره ولازم كمان ربح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

I THINK THE TREND GOINIG UP UNTIL NOW LETS SEE WAHT WILL HAPPEN 
بس ترند غبي

----------


## Mothawee

يا بوح بوح  
أنا أنا سكرت كل العقود على 240.20 في الصباح  
وفتحت عقدين تانيين واحد من 241.50 والتاني من 241.20 والهدف 239.75

----------


## Mothawee

هو ترند الساعه مره فوق ومره تحت

----------


## كرم القيسي

يا اخوان بدي حد يفهمني ماهو تاثير خبر الفائدة على الباوند اليوم على الين في حالة عدم الرفع؟

----------


## Mothawee

الخبر إنشاء الله ما راح يأثر بشي ولاكن لا سمح الله حصل تغيير هناك يكون التأثير وهو الآ يتحرك على نقاط الدعم والمقاومه

----------


## فوركسي طموح

استاذي كرم رغم جهلي بالتحليل الاساسي اعتقد انه من المفترض الا يؤثر كثيرا لانه متوقع . 
ولكني اعتقد اننا في مستويات بيع الآن  او في الاعلى قليلا وقد يكون هناك نزول قوي . 
اعتقد ان الاستاذ الكبير خالد بن الوليد سيفيدك كثيرا من جانب خبر الفائده . 
وهنا في حارة المعلم البوحه نعتمد على التحليل الفني اكثر واغلب الاخبار وخاصة الغير مؤثره للغايه انا ارى فيها كما قال الاستاذ الدبعي انها اما توصل السعر للاهداف بسرعه او تعاكسها وبذلك ستكون هناك نقاط دخول افضل لتحقيق الاهداف وقد اكون مخطئا فيما قلته . 
تقبل ودي .

----------


## bo7a

طيب خلي بالك يا متهاوي اغلاق الاربع ساعات ما يطمنش خالص  
علشان كدا حطينا الهدف امبارح عند 240.40  
نصيحة من أخوك الصغير .. إما تخرج بعقودك الان أو تضع استوب لوز مناسب  
وتنتظر فرصة تكون واضحة لأن الوضع من امبارح مقلق

----------


## كرم القيسي

شكرا لكم يا اخوان المشكلة اني ما دخلت عقد الا وعاكسني السوق
يعني ادخل باي ينزل او ادخل سل يصعد المهم انا فاتح عقد سل من 237.97 ولحد الان انتظر ينزل والمكلة اليوم خبر الفائدة واعتقد انه اذا لم يتم رفع الفائدة سوف نرى نزوول والحمدلله انا هاي ثالث مرة يزورني المارجن كول ومبالغ بالنسبة لي مش قليلة والحمد
لله على كل حال

----------


## bo7a

> شكرا لكم يا اخوان المشكلة اني ما دخلت عقد الا وعاكسني السوق
> يعني ادخل باي ينزل او ادخل سل يصعد المهم انا فاتح عقد سل من 237.97 ولحد الان انتظر ينزل والمكلة اليوم خبر الفائدة واعتقد انه اذا لم يتم رفع الفائدة سوف نرى نزوول والحمدلله انا هاي ثالث مرة يزورني المارجن كول ومبالغ بالنسبة لي مش قليلة والحمد
> لله على كل حال

 الحمد لله علي كل حال يا استاذ كرم وان شاء الله تعوض الخسارة بمكسب كبير يا كبير  
وهينزل علشان خاطر عيونك يا غالي

----------


## كرم القيسي

طمنك الله يا غالي

----------


## kanzsea

معلم بوحة صبح صبح
ممكن تساعد نى  معى عقد بيع من 90.00على
nzd/jpy
ممكن ينزل الى منطقة دخولى

----------


## bo7a

> معلم بوحة صبح صبح
> ممكن تساعد نى معى عقد بيع من 90.00على
> nzd/jpy
> ممكن ينزل الى منطقة دخولى

 صباح القشطة يا زعيم  
والله يا غالي لو بايدي لأروح أجيبهولك من قفاه لمنطقة الهدف مش بس الدخول  
بس والله أنا اساسا مش متابع الزوج دا وفيه اللي افضل مني كتير يقدروا يفيدوك  
الرجالة هيصحوا من النوم دلوقتي وتأكد لو حد منهم متابع مش هيبخل عليك بمعلومة يا قمر  
صبح صبح واسف جدا والله لاني مش متابعه خالص يا غالي

----------


## Mothawee

شو رايكم بتحليل ال FXCM  *Date:* 2007/08/02*Time:* 11:25 (GMT +2)*Ticker:* GBPJPY*Last:* 241.18*Pivot:* 240.75*1st sup.*240.75*2nd sup.*239.88*3rd sup.*239.06*1st res.*241.99*2nd res.*243.13*3rd res.*244.46*Title:* *GBP/JPY intraday: bullish bias**Summary:* Update on supports and resistances.*Story:* Pivot: 240.75 
Our preference: Long positions above 240.75 with targets @ 241.99 & 243.13 in extension. 
Alternative scenario: Below 240.75 look for further downside with 239.88 & 239.06 as targets. 
Comment: the pair is on the upside, the RSI should break above its channel upper boundary.

----------


## 1forexman

مسألة دقائق و نشوف العاقل حيتأثر بالخبر أزاى 
الله المستعان

----------


## أسامة أمين

> معلم بوحة صبح صبح
> ممكن تساعد نى معى عقد بيع من 90.00على
> nzd/jpy
> ممكن ينزل الى منطقة دخولى

 كونك طلبت  رأي أستادنا بوحة 
ونحن تلامذته انشاء الله تعالى سأعطيك رأيي وقد يكون مخطيء او صحيح  
سأرفق لك الشارت 
وأرجو أن يكون استادنا بوحة موافق  
ترقب الشارت بعد بضع دقايق ان شاء الله

----------


## Mothawee

يا بوووحه ما أتضحت الرؤيه ولا شو السالفه

----------


## Mothawee

أنا حاط الستوب على 242.30 يا ضرب يا يروح للهدف 239.95

----------


## أسامة أمين

> صباح القشطة يا زعيم  
> والله يا غالي لو بايدي لأروح أجيبهولك من قفاه لمنطقة الهدف مش بس الدخول  
> بس والله أنا اساسا مش متابع الزوج دا وفيه اللي افضل مني كتير يقدروا يفيدوك  
> الرجالة هيصحوا من النوم دلوقتي وتأكد لو حد منهم متابع مش هيبخل عليك بمعلومة يا قمر  
> صبح صبح واسف جدا والله لاني مش متابعه خالص يا غالي

  
لا لا لا ياسيدي هو احنا تلاميدتك وسنرد عليه فما تخاف ولا يخاف انشاء الله

----------


## kanzsea

> صباح القشطة يا زعيم  
> والله يا غالي لو بايدي لأروح أجيبهولك من قفاه لمنطقة الهدف مش بس الدخول  
> بس والله أنا اساسا مش متابع الزوج دا وفيه اللي افضل مني كتير يقدروا يفيدوك  
> الرجالة هيصحوا من النوم دلوقتي وتأكد لو حد منهم متابع مش هيبخل عليك بمعلومة يا قمر  
> صبح صبح واسف جدا والله لاني مش متابعه خالص يا غالي

 شكرا اخى بوحة وفى انتظار در الاخوة

----------


## kanzsea

> كونك طلبت رأي أستادنا بوحة 
> ونحن تلامذته انشاء الله تعالى سأعطيك رأيي وقد يكون مخطيء او صحيح  
> سأرفق لك الشارت 
> وأرجو أن يكون استادنا بوحة موافق 
> ترقب الشارت بعد بضع دقايق ان شاء الله

 انا فى انتظار الشارت ومشكور على الاهتمام

----------


## Mothawee

حاسس في حركه نذالع على المجنون

----------


## أسامة أمين

> معلم بوحة صبح صبح
> ممكن تساعد نى معى عقد بيع من 90.00على
> nzd/jpy
> ممكن ينزل الى منطقة دخولى

 بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
في البداية أريد تنبيهك إلى أني قد أكون مخطيء في تحليل والله المستعان  
أرجو إن كان تحليلي صحيح أن لا تحرمني بدعوة صالحة   تحليل كلاسيكو مؤشرات  
في البداية الزوج بيسلم عليك وبيقولك هو يا سيدي ليش بعتني وتسرعت دون التأكد من كسر الدعم الدي لم اخترقه اختراقا فعليا 
بس معاي منيح 
الزوج حتى أكون معك صريح في نقطة صعبة حاليا لانه في منطقة دعم وهو يشهد تدبدب شديد 
لكن الاتجاه الغالب هو النزول  قد يصل الى 89.25  أو أقل ان استطاع كسر الدعم الحالي   بس شوف لو الزوج كسر مقاومة 91.20 واخترقها اختراقا حقيقيا هدفه سيكون  92 ثم 93  بس  نظرتي له كالتالي لو مفيش أخبار قوية وكان التحليل الفاني هو الغالب انظر المسار المحمل عندي  الزوج سيصعد قليلا لربما سيصل إلى 91.13  - واحتمال آخر ينزل مباشرة من المستويات الحالية لكن صعوده الى 91.13 محتمل أكبر -  ثم يرتد نزولا انشاء الله تعالى  ليصل  الى 89.25 أو أقل  
أفيتك بنظرة سريعة لأاني أنا ما أتعاملش مع هدا الزوج أبدا ى
بس علشان خاطرك وخاطر الاستاد بوحة أرفقتلك رأيي والله تعالى أعلم وأدرى  
مع الملاحظة الى قراءة التحليل جيدا احتمال النزول وصعود والدايلي للعلم ضدك 
بس المستوى القريب معاك انشاء الله

----------


## أسامة أمين

> حاسس في حركه نذالع على المجنون

 لا تخاف انشاء الله وحط عينك على خبر الفايدة البريطانية بعد نص ساعة

----------


## Mothawee

الخبر شكله لا يهش ولا ينش  
يعني مثل تفق البرزه  
بالمصري وقوده زي عدمه

----------


## Mothawee

المصيبه أن الخبر الساعه 3:00 وهذا الوقت ينتهي فيه دوامي 
وأكون على الخط ساير البيت وأحتاج 45 دقيقه لين ما أوصل البيت يعني طارت الطيور بأرزاقها

----------


## kanzsea

> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
> في البداية أريد تنبيهك إلى أني قد أكون مخطيء في تحليل والله المستعان  
> أرجو إن كان تحليلي صحيح أن لا تحرمني بدعوة صالحة  تحليل كلاسيكو مؤشرات  
> في البداية الزوج بيسلم عليك وبيقولك هو يا سيدي ليش بعتني وتسرعت دون التأكد من كسر الدعم الدي لم اخترقه اختراقا فعليا 
> بس معاي منيح 
> الزوج حتى أكون معك صريح في نقطة صعبة حاليا لانه في منطقة دعم وهو يشهد تدبدب شديد 
> لكن الاتجاه الغالب هو النزول قد يصل الى 89.25 أو أقل ان استطاع كسر الدعم الحالي   بس شوف لو الزوج كسر مقاومة 91.20 واخترقها اختراقا حقيقيا هدفه سيكون 92 ثم 93  بس  نظرتي له كالتالي لو مفيش أخبار قوية وكان التحليل الفاني هو الغالب انظر المسار المحمل عندي  الزوج سيصعد قليلا لربما سيصل إلى 91.13 - واحتمال آخر ينزل مباشرة من المستويات الحالية لكن صعوده الى 91.13 محتمل أكبر - ثم يرتد نزولا انشاء الله تعالى ليصل الى 89.25 أو أقل  
> أفيتك بنظرة سريعة لأاني أنا ما أتعاملش مع هدا الزوج أبدا ى
> بس علشان خاطرك وخاطر الاستاد بوحة أرفقتلك رأيي والله تعالى أعلم وأدرى  
> ...

 مشكور على هذا التحليل الاكثر من رائع
ويارب يخلى بوحة ورجالتة

----------


## bo7a

> كونك طلبت رأي أستادنا بوحة 
> ونحن تلامذته انشاء الله تعالى سأعطيك رأيي وقد يكون مخطيء او صحيح  
> سأرفق لك الشارت 
> وأرجو أن يكون استادنا بوحة موافق 
> ترقب الشارت بعد بضع دقايق ان شاء الله

  

> لا لا لا ياسيدي هو احنا تلاميدتك وسنرد عليه فما تخاف ولا يخاف انشاء الله

 يا نهار ابيض .. يا باشا العفو .. دا انت اللي استاذ استاذي وانا ليا الشرف اني أكون تلميذك يا كوماندا   وربنا يخليك ويبارك فيك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله يا قمر

----------


## Mothawee

تلاحض أن يوجد أرتفاع طفيف للدولار من جهه أخرى سوف يعطي الين قوه للصعود أمام العملات الرأيسيه

----------


## أسامة أمين

> مشكور على هذا التحليل الاكثر من رائع
> ويارب يخلى بوحة ورجالتة

 هدا واجبنا يا عمي الشيخ

----------


## bo7a

> أنا حاط الستوب على 242.30 يا ضرب يا يروح للهدف 239.95

 ربع ساعة بس يا معلمة .. وبعد الخبر هنعرف ايه النظام  
هيحصل انفجار يا معلمة بس مجهول الاتجاه ربنا يسترها ويكون في طريقك عقودكم

----------


## أسامة أمين

> يا نهار ابيض .. يا باشا العفو .. دا انت اللي استاذ استاذي وانا ليا الشرف اني أكون تلميذك يا كوماندا    وربنا يخليك ويبارك فيك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله يا قمر

    :Thmbdn:  :Thmbdn:  :Thmbdn:  :Thmbdn:  :Thmbdn:  :Thmbdn:   :Cloud9:  :Cloud9:  :Cloud9:  :Cloud9:  :Cloud9:  :Cloud9:  :Cloud9:   :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:

----------


## أسامة أمين

> المصيبه أن الخبر الساعه 3:00 وهذا الوقت ينتهي فيه دوامي 
> وأكون على الخط ساير البيت وأحتاج 45 دقيقه لين ما أوصل البيت يعني طارت الطيور بأرزاقها

    :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Compress:

----------


## m.salah

على السريع
يوجد مظاهر موجه  جديده على كافة الازواج اما عن الاتجاه فغير مؤكد ولكن من المفترض ان تكون عكس الاتجاه العام الحالي وبالتالي التواجد داخل السوق يحمل مخاطره والله اعلم

----------


## bo7a

> على السريع
> يوجد مظاهر موجه جديده على كافة الازواج اما عن الاتجاه فغير مؤكد ولكن من المفترض ان تكون عكس الاتجاه العام الحالي وبالتالي التواجد داخل السوق يحمل مخاطره والله اعلم

 صباح الفل يا ابو صلاح  
عليا النعمة كلمتين في الجوووون  
فعلا أكبر مخاطرة التواد في السوق الان .. وننتظر بعد الخبر افضل  
اخبارك ايه يا معلمة واخبار الشغل معاك ايه ؟  مش ناوي تفضي نفسك لنا بقي شوية   :Cloud9:

----------


## Mothawee

توجد آثار زلزال قريب من أسواق الفوركس وإنشاء الله يضرب بقوه ويطيح الكل

----------


## Mothawee

> ربع ساعة بس يا معلمة .. وبعد الخبر هنعرف ايه النظام  
> هيحصل انفجار يا معلمة بس مجهول الاتجاه ربنا يسترها ويكون في طريقك عقودكم

  
شكله الإسترليني حيطييييييح  
يارب أرحمنا برحمتك  
أنا خايف أبص للجارت

----------


## bo7a

> توجد آثار زلزال قريب من أسواق الفوركس وإنشاء الله يضرب بقوه ويطيح الكل

  :Yikes3:  متــــــــــــــــــابعــــــــــــة   :Yikes3:

----------


## Mothawee

3 دقائق على الإنفجار

----------


## Mothawee

توجد ذبذبه بمقدار 3 درجات على مقياس رختر  
الله المستعان

----------


## Mothawee

يالله أنا أستعد للرحيل  
أشوفكم من البيييت

----------


## *الرفاعي*

بقي دقيقة
ربنا يستر

----------


## Mothawee

ثبات في الفايده ما في تغيير

----------


## *الرفاعي*

و لله الحمد الفائدة البريطانية لم تتغير ثبات

----------


## *الرفاعي*

يا عم بوحه القوات جاهزة 
شكل الندل راح يكلها النهرده و الا ايه رأيك

----------


## bissan01

قرار البنك البريطاني بشان سعر الفائدة 
قرار البنك البريطاني بشان سعر الفائدة
السابق: 5.75%
المتوقع: 5.75%
الحالي: 5.75%

----------


## bo7a

كدا كويس مفيش جديد في السوق ومفيش اي مفاجئات   أتوقع نشوف مستويات 240.25  و 239.05  ان شاء الله ومنها الي فوق   بس ننتظر اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات باذن الله   اشوفكم علي خير بعد ساعة ونص وصبح صبح

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معلممممممممممه والله راحت علي نومه قبل الخبر . 
هو قرات انهم ثبتوها وانا متطمن من قبل الخبر سواء الان نتيجته ايجابيه ولا سلبيه و انشاء الله للوصول للاهداف . 
وحروووح اتغدى وراجع و. 
وصبح صبح عى الغدى

----------


## m.salah

> صباح الفل يا ابو صلاح  
> عليا النعمة كلمتين في الجوووون  
> فعلا أكبر مخاطرة التواد في السوق الان .. وننتظر بعد الخبر افضل  
> اخبارك ايه يا معلمة واخبار الشغل معاك ايه ؟ مش ناوي تفضي نفسك لنا بقي شوية

 صباح الفل ياسيد المعلمين - انا الحمد الله بخير -عندنا مكتب مراجعه رخم و مطول شويه وان شاء الله قريبا ارجع تاني لفتوحات المعلم بوحه محرر الشورتيين وقاهر اللونجيين - مع اني شايف انه قريبا هانغير ونخليها محرر اللونجيين وقاهر الشورتيين  
وصباحك قشطه

----------


## الديرة

السلام على الجميع 
انا اقرا مواضيعكم المثيرة لفلم المجنون وكثير اقرا اغلاق شمعة 4ساعات اذا فى احدممكن يشرحها بالمختصر كيف اعرف ان اغلاقها سلبى او ايجابى واكون شاكر لكم ونتابع بقية الفلم مع المجنون.

----------


## fxaqaba

to 50%

----------


## أبومحمود

> متــــــــــــــــــابعــــــــــــة

 صبح الفل يامعلمة    وصباح لكل الرجالة المتابعين معاك    بص  شارت الساعة  المثلث الأسود بتاع الرعب ده   جوه المثلث الكبير .. أي أغلاق خارج المثلث الأسود يعني تحذير  وأي أغلاق خارج المثلث الكبير  يعني تحدد الأتجاه بنسبة كبيرة ..  مع المجنون لازم نصحصح  .. ممكن يعطي نتايج عكس الخبر  .. مش مجنون بأة

----------


## أسامة أمين

متابعة فالحدر

----------


## أسامة أمين

يا شباب قد نبيع من 242.60

----------


## fxaqaba

> السلام على الجميع 
> انا اقرا مواضيعكم المثيرة لفلم المجنون وكثير اقرا اغلاق شمعة 4ساعات اذا فى احدممكن يشرحها بالمختصر كيف اعرف ان اغلاقها سلبى او ايجابى واكون شاكر لكم ونتابع بقية الفلم مع المجنون.

 تكون الشمعة ايجابية كالشمعة الخضراء التي تراها عندما يكون سعر الاغلاق اعلى من سعر الافتتاح... وتعرف ان الشمعة قد اغلقت عندما تظهر الشمعة التي تليها وتبدا بالتذبذب الى ان تغلق مثل سابقتها ... فانت لا تستطيع القول بان الشمعة هبوط ( بيرش) او صعود (بلش) اللا بعد الاغلاق فكثيرا ما تبدا الشمعات بالصعود وتنتهي بالهبوط والعكس صحيح.. ضع مشر الماوس على الشمعة التي اغلقت ودون ان تضغط عليها وانتظر قليلا فتظهر لك قائمة تبين سعر الافتتاح والاغلاق واعلى سعر وادنى سعر...

----------


## Mothawee

أنا وصلت والحمد لله  
ها شو وضع المجنون

----------


## m.salah

على السريع
فرصه اليورو استرالي 
ارتداد من الحد الاعلىللقناه الاسبوعيه وتكوين قمتين وقاع - كسر مستوى القاع وتكون شمعة اربع ساعات تحت مستوى 1.5895 تعني دخول شورت والهدف 1.5500 - الاتجاه العام هابط

----------


## واقعـــي

> معلم بوحة صبح صبح
> ممكن تساعد نى معى عقد بيع من 90.00على
> nzd/jpy
> ممكن ينزل الى منطقة دخولى

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا احب امسي على المعلم بوحه وقول له صبح صبح لو اننا في الظهر والحر 
ثانيا انا بعت معكم النذل وحاط التارقت 3مراحل 240و239و237.80 لكن النذل زي العاده وصل قبل الهدف الاول ب10نقاط وفلت .
ثالثا احب اقول لصاحب شورت النيوزلندي ين اننا واياك سوى بس انا بايع من مكان ارفع شويه وحسب نقاط الدعم والمقاومه عني م 1(92.02)م2(93.18)المحور 90.31
د1(89.15) د2(87.44),
اعرف ان الزملاء ماقصرو وردو رد شافي وافي بس حبيت اضيف اضلفه من اللي عندي خاصة اني معك في نفس الزوج وان شاءالله يكسر دعومه كلها علشان عيونك وعيون بوحه . :Drive1: يالله ارفع رجلك عن البريك والنيوزلندي نازل ريوس  تحت يدور له قاع جديد  ان شاءالله .

----------


## fxaqaba

> السلام على الجميع 
> انا اقرا مواضيعكم المثيرة لفلم المجنون وكثير اقرا اغلاق شمعة 4ساعات اذا فى احدممكن يشرحها بالمختصر كيف اعرف ان اغلاقها سلبى او ايجابى واكون شاكر لكم ونتابع بقية الفلم مع المجنون.

 بالمرفق كتب عن الشموع اليابانية.... فك الضغط وابدأ وجع الراس

----------


## Mothawee

المجنون يرتد من المقاومه 241.60  
طول أن مشقادر يوصلها إنشاء الله إلى الأهداف  
من وجهة نظري أن هذا الأرتفاع هو تصحيحي وإكتساب القوه من الدعم الأساسي للهبوط

----------


## فوركسي طموح

فكس جاااااابااااا ياكبييييييير فينك امس انت أولت انك راجع .  
هو الهموبرقر عمل اييييييه .  
اشكرك جزيلا لارفاق كتب الشموع حتى انا نزلتها الان . 
وصبح صبح عى الان وعى الكل .

----------


## fxaqaba

> على السريع
> فرصه اليورو استرالي 
> ارتداد من الحد الاعلىللقناه الاسبوعيه وتكوين قمتين وقاع - كسر مستوى القاع وتكون شمعة اربع ساعات تحت مستوى 1.5895 تعني دخول شورت والهدف 1.5500 - الاتجاه العام هابط

 والله محنا ناقصين لبخة يابو صلاح.... المجنون جننا... عملة وحدة ويا دوبك... بعديها ييجي اليورو استرالي والله تكمل عالاخر  :Wacko:  :Wacko:  :Wacko:  :Wacko:  :Wacko:

----------


## fxaqaba

> فكس جاااااابااااا ياكبييييييير فينك امس انت أولت انك راجع .  
> هو الهموبرقر عمل اييييييه .  
> اشكرك جزيلا لارفاق كتب الشموع حتى انا نزلتها الان . 
> وصبح صبح عى الان وعى الكل .

 نفخ ورحت عالدكتور.... انا هسه عيان

----------


## ابن المدينة

> المجنون يرتد من المقاومه 241.60  
> طول أن مشقادر يوصلها إنشاء الله إلى الأهداف  
> من وجهة نظري أن هذا الأرتفاع هو تصحيحي وإكتساب القوه من الدعم الأساسي للهبوط

 راجع هذا الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t31515.html

----------


## ابن المدينة

> انشاء الله  
> يالله تصبحون على خيير

 راجع هذا الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t31515.html

----------


## فوركسي طموح

ابو عتريس الله يجزاك الف خير . 
غالبا ماتكون هذه الاخطاء من العجله في الكتابه . 
وان شاء الله ان النطق لن يتغير . 
جزاك الله الف خير ولاتحرمنا من نصائحك .

----------


## m.salah

> والله محنا ناقصين لبخة يابو صلاح.... المجنون جننا... عملة وحدة ويا دوبك... بعديها ييجي اليورو استرالي والله تكمل عالاخر

 شوف ياقمر ولا كانك شوفت حاجه انا بعرض فرصه للي حابب يريح اعصابه

----------


## أبومحمود

> على السريع
> فرصه اليورو استرالي 
> ارتداد من الحد الاعلىللقناه الاسبوعيه وتكوين قمتين وقاع - كسر مستوى القاع وتكون شمعة اربع ساعات تحت مستوى 1.5895 تعني دخول شورت والهدف 1.5500 - الاتجاه العام هابط

 معاك يابوصلاح  بس حادخل على الهدف القريب 5833

----------


## ابن المدينة

> ابو عتريس الله يجزاك الف خير .

  

> غالبا ماتكون هذه الاخطاء من العجله في الكتابه .  وان شاء الله ان النطق لن يتغير .  جزاك الله الف خير ولاتحرمنا من نصائحك .

  ويجزيك خير   أخي الكريم  أعلم أن كل ما نطق به لسانك وخطته يداك فأنت محاسب عنه  والخطأ والسهو يكون مرة واحدة  ولا يكون بعد التعلم والتصحيح لك من الغير  أما تكرار الخطأ أو السهو فهذا يدل على عدم الاهتمام   وهنا يسقط عنك حجة الخطأ و السهو وتحاسب عنه

----------


## m.salah

شوفوا ياجماعه انتم صعبتم عليا حقيقي لاني السوق مابيتحركش من امبارح - طيب ليه مابيتحركش علشان انا بتفرج من امبارح لان عارف اني اللي كسبته منه امبارح هايخذه تاني
طيب علشان خاطر عيونكم انا هاضحى ب 200 نقطه وهادخل لونج

----------


## أبومحمود

للي بيحب يشتغل في النيوزلندي على الأرجح حيواجه هبوط أذا قفلت شمعة الساعة 4 جوه المثلث

----------


## Mothawee

إن شاء الله

----------


## m.salah

> معاك يابوصلاح بس حادخل على الهدف القريب 5833

 عين العقل ياقمر ولما يكسر البايفوت نبقى ندخل تاني للهدف الكبير - ولو ماكسرش ولا نعبره تاني لحد ما يوضح - انا متفق معاك

----------


## Mothawee

> شوفوا ياجماعه انتم صعبتم عليا حقيقي لاني السوق مابيتحركش من امبارح - طيب ليه مابيتحركش علشان انا بتفرج من امبارح لان عارف اني اللي كسبته منه امبارح هايخذه تاني
> طيب علشان خاطر عيونكم انا هاضحى ب 200 نقطه وهادخل لونج

  
ياأخي إذا المجنون عاوز كده ريحنه وأدخل شراء بعقد صغير ونحن نعوضك من كل واحد منه شويه  
بس خليه يتحرك

----------


## m.salah

> للي بيحب يشتغل في النيوزلندي على الأرجح حيواجه هبوط أذا قفلت شمعة الساعة 4 جوه المثلث

 كلام جميل - بس ممكن تلقي نظره على اليومي - هو بيحارب علشان يكسر الحد السفلي للقناه اليوميه ولكنه فشل من امس في كسرها وبالتالي الاحتمالين قائمين والدخول الان غير محبب خاصه الاتجاه العام صاعد(لازم شمعة يوم تقفل تحت الترند)

----------


## Mothawee

أيه إلي حصل ده عم يطييير

----------


## أبومحمود

> عين العقل ياقمر ولما يكسر البايفوت نبقى ندخل تاني للهدف الكبير - ولو ماكسرش ولا نعبره تاني لحد ما يوضح - انا متفق معاك

 في حته نحت الطرابيزة شغالين عليها أنا وانت ماعرفش أيه هي .. بس أنا كمان دخلت لونج من نص ساعو على المجنون ,, وقلت ساعتها أنه ده مجنون يعني ماتصدقش كل اللي يقوله وادي صورة ل 3 عقود شراء .. بس لكل الأخوان كل واحد يفكر ومايمشيش ورايا ..

----------


## m.salah

> ياأخي إذا المجنون عاوز كده ريحنه وأدخل شراء بعقد صغير ونحن نعوضك من كل واحد منه شويه  
> بس خليه يتحرك

 حبيبي ما انا داخل شراء عايزني اعكس تأمر وبدون تعويض انا 200 نقطه خرجت من ذمتى

----------


## Mothawee

يارب الشاشه تحمر

----------


## m.salah

> في حته نحت الطرابيزة شغالين عليها أنا وانت ماعرفش أيه هي .. بس أنا كمان دخلت لونج من نص ساعو على المجنون ,, وقلت ساعتها أنه ده مجنون يعني ماتصدقش كل اللي يقوله وادي صورة ل 3 عقود شراء .. بس لكل الأخوان كل واحد يفكر ومايمشيش ورايا ..

 انت استاذ ياشارت وابقى افتكرني معاك برده 50 نقطه من هنا و100 من هنا نجيب حق الكابتشينوا

----------


## فوركسي طموح

إجمد يامتهاوي . 
انشاء الله اخر طلوع ولو كسر القمه الاخييره السابقه يبقى له نية غدر.

----------


## Mothawee

أنشاء الله ينزل لأني حقيقي إذا واجهت خساره من المجنون حعتزل

----------


## ابن المدينة

> إن شاء الله

  جزاك الله خير

----------


## Mothawee

> إجمد يامتهاوي . 
> انشاء الله اخر طلوع ولو كسر القمه الاخييره السابقه يبقى له نية غدر.

  
أنا أصلي حاطط قوات أمن على 242.10 ومن يجرب صوبه نديلو على راسه

----------


## Mothawee

ويجزيك يا أبوعتريس

----------


## Mothawee

بوح بوح  
يا جماعه بوحه فييين شكله زوغ ... راح يتغدا بدون ما يعزم

----------


## أبومحمود

> كلام جميل - بس ممكن تلقي نظره على اليومي - هو بيحارب علشان يكسر الحد السفلي للقناه اليوميه ولكنه فشل من امس في كسرها وبالتالي الاحتمالين قائمين والدخول الان غير محبب خاصه الاتجاه العام صاعد(لازم شمعة يوم تقفل تحت الترند)

 بس مستني يأكد الكسر   بأغلاق تحت خط القناة   ..والدخول على الأسبوع الجاي إن شاء الله

----------


## Mothawee

أنا تعبت  
حدخل آخذلي دش على السريع وأرجع لكم  
يا الأستوب أو التاجت

----------


## أبومحمود

> حبيبي ما انا داخل شراء عايزني اعكس تأمر وبدون تعويض انا 200 نقطه خرجت من ذمتى

 أبوصلاح باشا  أنا حاطط   3  أهداف    242   و   242.20   و  242.40    وأتمنى مايكونش في وقت أضافي ولا بنالتيات   أيه رأيك  ماشي  ولا نغير الحكم

----------


## ابن المدينة

> إجمد يامتهاوي . 
> انشاء الله اخر طلوع ولو كسر القمه الاخييره السابقه يبقى له نية غدر.

   أخي الكريم   وقعت في نفس الخطأ مرة اخرى  رغم تنبيهي لك سابقاً  ورغم رؤيتك للتنبيه الأخير لأحد الاعضاء قبل دقائق  سؤالي لك :  لو وقعت في خطأ أثناء دخول صفقة ونبهك احد على هذا الخطا ووقع فيه شخص اخر وتم تنبيه وقرأت التنبيه ايضاً ، هل كنت ستخطي مرة أخرى بعد دقائق ، أم انك ستضع هذا الخطأ امام عينيك عند دخولك في اي صفقة حتى لا تخسر كم دولار ؟  وجزاك الله خير

----------


## memoo4u

> أبوصلاح باشا أنا حاطط 3 أهداف 242 و 242.20 و 242.40 وأتمنى مايكونش في وقت أضافي ولا بنالتيات أيه رأيك ماشي ولا نغير الحكم

 معليش مجرد راي حط هدف رابع 42.80 قمة سابقة وان شاء الله حينفذ
وبعدها انتظار اذااخترق فيه انظلاقة وان شاءالله يرجع من عندها  
مع السماح لى بالتدخل يا اخوانى هذا لشدة اعجابى بمتابعتكم
وشكرا

----------


## فوركسي طموح

تم اتعزيز من 241.80 وعاوزين اغاق الساعه تحت 241.65. 
ونسأل الله التوفيق للجميع وهو المعلم فيييييييين  :Ohmy:

----------


## أبومحمود

> معليش مجرد راي حط هدف رابع 42.80 قمة سابقة وان شاء الله حينفذ
> وبعدها انتظار اذااخترق فيه انظلاقة وان شاءالله يرجع من عندها  
> مع السماح لى بالتدخل يا اخوانى هذا لشدة اعجابى بمتابعتكم
> وشكرا

 لأ ياباشا  ولاسماح ولاغيره  كلنا بنتعلم من بعض   وعمنا الباشا بوحه  مفهمنا كده قول على طول    وعشان خاطرك أهو هاغير واحد من العقود .. وبرضة ستوب على 241.60  للحفاظ على المكسب من أبن المجنونه ده .

----------


## فوركسي طموح

يابوعتريس . 
والله اني مدري وش اقول .  

> سؤالي لك :  لو وقعت في خطأ أثناء دخول صفقة ونبهك احد على هذا الخطا ووقع فيه شخص اخر وتم تنبيه وقرأت التنبيه ايضاً ، هل كنت ستخطي مرة أخرى بعد دقائق ، أم انك ستضع هذا الخطأ امام عينيك عند دخولك في اي صفقة حتى لا تخسر كم دولار ؟

 جزاك الله خير ولكني اتمنى ان لاتفسر النيه غلط . 
وقلتلك ان اللفظ لن يتغير لمن قرأه ويقرأع وراح انتبه بدقه لهذا الغلط .

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

رايحيت 243.24

----------


## memoo4u

اخوانى لاستتعجلوا الباوندين يستهدف 24.5 وبعدها 42.80 قمة سابقة على النصف ساعة اختراق الضلع الهابط وهو فى طريقه الى الهدف ارجوا المعذرة

----------


## fxaqaba

اغلاق الشمعة بولش سوف يجعل من الـ 50% المرحلة التالية والاغلاق بيرش سوف يجعل من الـ 23.6% المرحلة التالية مع انني ارجح الاحتمال الاخير كون مؤشر وليام المؤوي في اعلى مستوياته ولكننا ننتظر اغلاق الشمعة

----------


## Mothawee

ده رايح على الستوب

----------


## أبومحمود

> اغلاق الشمعة بولش سوف يجعل من الـ 50% المرحلة التالية والاغلاق بيرش سوف يجعل من الـ 23.6% المرحلة التالية مع انني ارجح الاحتمال الاخير كون مؤشر وليام المؤوي في اعلى مستوياته ولكننا ننتظر اغلاق الشمعة

 تمام    .. شوفو الوليام  على أربع ساعات  عشان نطمن

----------


## فوركسي طموح

242.35 قد تكون أمل اخير .

----------


## memoo4u

> اغلاق الشمعة بولش سوف يجعل من الـ 50% المرحلة التالية والاغلاق بيرش سوف يجعل من الـ 23.6% المرحلة التالية مع انني ارجح الاحتمال الاخير كون مؤشر وليام المؤوي في اعلى مستوياته ولكننا ننتظر اغلاق الشمعة

 هذا الكلام الصحيح نتابع ونشوف وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

ايه الي بيحصل ده

----------


## Mothawee

تم تغيير الستوب إلى 243.00 
وسيتم التعزيز بعد وضوح الرأية

----------


## خالد ابن الوليد

> تم تغيير الستوب إلى 243.00 
> وسيتم التعزيز بعد وضوح الرأية

 الحذر ضروري

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

نشوف الشارت

----------


## أسامة أمين

> يا شباب قد نبيع من 242.60

 بسم الله لدي أكثر من ساعة ونصف  عندما نبهت الشباب لكن للأسف الشباب ما بيسمعوا

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

يا معلمين ارفعو الستوب اكتر لانه 243 رايحلها رايحلها لانه لازم يختبر السعر الي وصله قبل

----------


## Mothawee

تم التعزيز من 242.30  
والهدف 241.30

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

الحمد لله هدي صفقاتي كلها علي الباوند

----------


## أبومحمود

> بسم الله لدي أكثر من ساعة ونصف عندما نبهت الشباب لكن للأسف الشباب ما بيسمعوا

 أنا معاك ومع أبوصلاح   واللي قالو  لونج   والحمد لله قفلت  العقود  الآن  لغاية ماتوضح الصورة الجايه  ..

----------


## فوركسي طموح

الحمد لله 235 ردته وتم قفل العقود التعزيزيه الاخيره من مستوى 241.80بربح نقطتين

----------


## أسامة أمين

رتد من ترند صاعد

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> تم التعزيز من 242.30  
> والهدف 241.30

 اخوي كان يجب الانتظار هو يختبر الان 242.19
واذا تاكد رايح علي 243.14 وممكن من هناك التعزير اذا لم يكسرها

----------


## أسامة أمين

الحمد لله كما كان كتوقع تقريبا اخواني لدي مشكل لا استطيع ارفاق الشارت

----------


## bo7a

صبح صبح   باذن الله سأضع أمر شراء عند  241.25 بعقدين    والهدف 242.25 والثاني 243.00   وبالتوفيق باذن الله

----------


## فوركسي طموح

اذا كان الترقيم صحيحا فنحن  في موجه زجزاجيه طلعنا فالبي الان منها وكانت الموجه سي منها بطول 161 من الموجه اي الداخليه وانتهت عند 241.35 . 
ولكنه ان عاد واخترقها فيبطل الترقيم .

----------


## أسد

أفضل نقطة بيع 24280 بهدف 23830 :Thumb:  وأنتظر تفعيل الصفقة .. أن شاء الله وصبح صبح عالشباب الحلوين ..

----------


## أبومحمود

يا  أخوان    مش في كل الحالات  نركز   على  الشورت    لي مشاركة مباشرة  بعد الخبر    قلت فيها أن مش في كل الحالات السعر يمشي مع الخبر  خصوصاَ أنه مجنون    الآن قفلت شمعة أربع ساعات   خرجت قبلها بدقيقة واحدة    الرؤيا  الآن غامضة   والنصيحة من أخوكم الصغير   كله  يخلي باله 1000%   وكمان  الأستاذ الكبير  خالد بن الوليد  له مشاركة من شويه بيحذر ..

----------


## bo7a

> ده رايح على الستوب

 ما سمعتش كلامي يا معلمة   :Wub:

----------


## Mothawee

ده عقد على السريع وفي عندي امر شراء معلق من الهدف 
بهدف نقطه البيع

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

في فرصة يا شباب علي الكندي للي مش متابع

----------


## bo7a

بسم الله ما شاء الله .... تفاعل رائع ولكن عاوزين نوصل لاتفاق مع بعض  
أنا شايف ناس داخلين شورت وناس لونج حتي نقاط الدخول مختلفة  
ياريت كل واحد يقولنا رأيه ووجهة نظره ولو أمكن ارفاق شارت  
وصبح صبح

----------


## Mothawee

تم إغلاق الصفقه على 80 بربح 50 نقطه على السريع وإلغاء فكرت الشراء وأمر بيع من 243.00

----------


## أبومحمود

> صبح صبح   باذن الله سأضع أمر شراء عند 241.25 بعقدين   والهدف 242.25 والثاني 243.00    وبالتوفيق باذن الله

 صباح الخير على المعلم  الكبير   .. أنت فين  دول  عملو عمايل  والضرب  كان في المليان  ..  بس برضو  خطفنا  منهم  كم حته   ماتخفش رجالتك  ياكبير المعلمين   أنت اللي معلمنا  الخطف طلع ولا نزل  .. والعشاء الليلة على حساب أبو صلاح ..

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

رجالنا انتصرت

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الخير على المعلم الكبير .. أنت فين دول عملو عمايل والضرب كان في المليان .. بس برضو خطفنا منهم كم حته ماتخفش رجالتك ياكبير المعلمين أنت اللي معلمنا الخطف طلع ولا نزل .. والعشاء الليلة على حساب أبو صلاح ..

 زي الفل يا معلمة .. مليون مبروك عليك وعلي كل اللي خطف وجري  
ياااااااه اخيرا هتعشي علي حسابك يا ابو صلاح   :012:  
فين نكتة الاسبوع يا عم الحاج

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> صبح صبح   باذن الله سأضع أمر شراء عند 241.25 بعقدين   والهدف 242.25 والثاني 243.00    وبالتوفيق باذن الله

 خلاص اعلنت الاستسلام ورايح معنا  لفوق

----------


## bo7a

> رجالنا انتصرت

 حمدا لله علي السلامة يا معلم  
والله دعيت امبارح يطلع علشان عيونك انت وعموما سبقناكوا امبارح   :012:

----------


## أسامة أمين

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله لا استطيع ارفاق شارت ليش الله اعلم لكن  لا يظهر عندي ارفاق الملفات

----------


## bo7a

> خلاص اعلنت الاستسلام ورايح معنا لفوق

 ليه يا معلمة ؟  
الحمد لله وصل الهدف امبارح ... وانا فضلت الانتظار لشمعة الاربع ساعات بعد اخبار الفايدة  
والحمد لله اني انتظرت

----------


## bo7a

> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله لا استطيع ارفاق شارت ليش الله اعلم لكن لا يظهر عندي ارفاق الملفات

 ممكن ترفع الصورة يا كوماندا على اي موقع رفع وحط اللينك وخلاص

----------


## أبومحمود

> زي الفل يا معلمة .. مليون مبروك عليك وعلي كل اللي خطف وجري  
> ياااااااه اخيرا هتعشي علي حسابك يا ابو صلاح  
> فين نكتة الاسبوع يا عم الحاج

 حتوصل   بس المجنون  ده  خلانا مركزين  وبايتين وراء المتاريس

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

مش حدا يقول دبي خسرني الكندي انا بعته من المستوي الحالي وهدفي مثل الشارت

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> ليه يا معلمة ؟  
> الحمد لله وصل الهدف امبارح ... وانا فضلت الانتظار لشمعة الاربع ساعات بعد اخبار الفايدة  
> والحمد لله اني انتظرت

 مخصوم منك 100 نقطة ابعتلي اياهم بقي وبكفي الديون الي عليك والله ابلغ عنك وسلم الكمبيلات للشرطة

----------


## safwan86

بوحه باشا انا بايع من 241.70  ايه الرؤيه دلوأت ..

----------


## أبومحمود

حتى الولاد برضة وراء المتاريس .. كله حايخطف ونقفل أسبوع زي العسل ..

----------


## forex147

صبح صبح على المعلمين
وان شاء الله يخلص التذبذب وتوضح المعالم وربنا يرزقنا اجمعين

----------


## bo7a

> مش حدا يقول دبي خسرني الكندي انا بعته من المستوي الحالي وهدفي مثل الشارت

 فرصة ممتازة يا معلم ...... بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  
وانا شايف  505  ممكنة دا باذن الله اذا اغلقت شمعة الاربع ساعات تحت 580

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> حمدا لله علي السلامة يا معلم  
> والله دعيت امبارح يطلع علشان عيونك انت وعموما سبقناكوا امبارح

 منتي بتعرف يا معلمة احنا قلوبنا قوية بنخلي الصفقات مفتوحة والي يصير يصير وفتحين المجال حتي 1000 نقطة بس اكتر من هيك بيجي الميرجن كوووووووووووووووووول 
صباحه سكر ومبروك الارباح المتحققة
دنا كنت اكره اتاجر باشي اسمه مجنون او باوند انت خليتني كل صفقاتي المفتوحة 
GBP/JPY
GBP/CHF
GBP/USD
الحمد لله الي الان كلهم باي
والربح فوق 200 نقطة ولله الحمد

----------


## m.salah

> تم تغيير الستوب إلى 243.00 
> وسيتم التعزيز بعد وضوح الرأية

 نعم 243 يعني تغيير اتجاه اكيد وانتها الشورت

----------


## bo7a

> بوحه باشا انا بايع من 241.70 ايه الرؤيه دلوأت ..

 والله يا قمر شايف انه ممكن ينزل  241.00 قبل الصعود وربنا ما يخيب ظني علشان عيونك انت  
عموما تابع الشارت وحط هدف معقول وانتظر لاتضاح الرؤية أكتر  
وصبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> فرصة ممتازة يا معلم ...... بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  
> وانا شايف 505 ممكنة دا باذن الله اذا اغلقت شمعة الاربع ساعات تحت 580

 والله يا معلمة انا شايف 1.0367 بس بكفي الشباب اول هدفين والي الباقي لا تقل لحدا

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح على المعلمين
> وان شاء الله يخلص التذبذب وتوضح المعالم وربنا يرزقنا اجمعين

 صبح صبح يا قمر وان شاء الله كله كسبان النهاردا والاسبوع دا والعمر كله

----------


## bo7a

> نعم 243 يعني تغيير اتجاه اكيد وانتها الشورت

 صباح القشطة يا ابو صلاح  
فعلا الاغلاق فوق 242.85  يعني لونجات للسنة الجاية  
وان شاء الله كلنا كسبانين يا معلم  
وصبح صبح .......  يللا بقي عاوزين برطمانين زي الفل كدا علشان الرجالة

----------


## safwan86

تماااااااااااااام ياعم بوحه

----------


## bo7a

> والله يا معلمة انا شايف 1.0367 بس بكفي الشباب اول هدفين والي الباقي لا تقل لحدا

 هههههههههههههههههههههه 
ماشي يا معلمة ان شاء الله يوصلهم وصبح صبح

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معلمه هو اذا اكتفى من الصعود قد تكون الموجه الحاليه فلات غير منتظم تكونت الاي من ثلاث موجات والبي من ثلاث وراح ننزل بالسي في خمس موجات واهداف السي قد تتضح اكثر بتتبع موجاتها وانا بالنسبه لي وضعت امر الليمت للعقود الاصيه عند 240.65 بربح مية نؤطه واعتقد انه اذا كسر نقطة 242.35 فالهيدج حبيبنا وحبيب الكل . 
وصبح صبح عى الكل :012:

----------


## bo7a

> اذا كان الترقيم صحيحا فنحن في موجه زجزاجيه طلعنا فالبي الان منها وكانت الموجه سي منها بطول 161 من الموجه اي الداخليه وانتهت عند 241.35 . 
> ولكنه ان عاد واخترقها فيبطل الترقيم .

 صباح القشطة يا قشطة  ..  لسه ان شاء الله فيه  على الاقل من  75 :  100  نقطة تحت  
بس الدخول شورت فيها مغامرة كبيرة ننتظر الهبوط أفضل ونشتري  
وصبح صبح علي نشتري   :012:  :012:  :012:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معلمه معليش لخبطت وقلت فالمشاركه الاولى زجزاجيا والمقصد فلات . 
ولكن انا اعتقادي انه اذا انهى الموجه الحاليه سيرتفع ومن  سيعود لاهداف سفليه وسنتابع مايحصل وانا الان سأكتفي بالمية نؤطه ان تم ذلك وقد اكون مخطئاً

----------


## bo7a

> أفضل نقطة بيع 24280 بهدف 23830  وأنتظر تفعيل الصفقة .. أن شاء الله  وصبح صبح عالشباب الحلوين ..

 حبيب قلبي علاء باشا واحشني والله يا قمر  
وبالتوفيق لك يا غالي ولو اني عاوز اقولك ما تدخل غير لما يرتد منها  
لانه بكسرها هيطلع كتيروربنا يوفقك يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> معلمه معليش لخبطت وقلت فالمشاركه الاولى زجزاجيا والمقصد فلات . 
> ولكن انا اعتقادي انه اذا انهى الموجه الحاليه سيرتفع ومن سيعود لاهداف سفليه وسنتابع مايحصل وانا الان سأكتفي بالمية نؤطه ان تم ذلك وقد اكون مخطئاً

 طب فين صبح صبح علي مخظئا  ؟   :012:  :012:   
تسلم يا معلمة وان شاء الله يتم السيناريو زي ما نكون متوقعين

----------


## فوركسي طموح

وأمال فين التصبيح برضو عى متوقعين ولا يامعلمه نسيت كلمة السر . 
وصبح صبح عى كلمة السر :012:

----------


## bo7a

> وأمال فين اتصبيح برضو عى متوقعين ولا يامعلمه نسيت كلمة السر . 
> وصبح صبح عى كلمة السر

 برافو يا معلمة  ...... دا كان اختبار صغير  
قلت هو نسيها مرة ... لما نشوف هياخد باله ولا لا  
وصبح صبح على لا  :012:  :012:  :012:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

ده في كلام واعر قوي هني

----------


## أسامة أمين

واخيرا استطعت ارفاقه بعد مساعدة اخينا سمير صيام https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploaded/9297_dj12.gif

----------


## أبومحمود

> والله يا قمر شايف انه ممكن ينزل 241.00 قبل الصعود وربنا ما يخيب ظني علشان عيونك انت  
> عموما تابع الشارت وحط هدف معقول وانتظر لاتضاح الرؤية أكتر  
> وصبح صبح

 بعد أذن المعلمة  رأيك في الشارت   أنا شايف أن حيتحرك أفقي في أطار السهمين (1)
ولو نزل  حيتحرك أفقي في أطار السهمين (2)    لغاية  مايلم  أكبر  عدد   وياصاروخ  أو بارشوت  .. أرجح  أن ناخذ منه نقاط  وهو  في الذبذبة  الأفقية   مع وضع أستوبات  علشان لوعكس ماتبقاش الخسار كبيرة   .. تاني حاجة أنا أستغليت أمبارح فترة أنك رحت تنام  عملت مسابقة لأحلى تعليق والجايزة كيلو جمبري على حسابك .. مش عارف مافيش غير تعليق واحد .. هم الناس خايفين والا ملبوخين بالمجنون  ولا مش مصدقين  .. لا .. صدقوا    المعلم حايدفع .. طبعاً بعد أذنك ...نكسر التوتر شويه

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> مش حدا يقول دبي خسرني الكندي انا بعته من المستوي الحالي وهدفي مثل الشارت

 يلله سقفة كبيرة شوي بمناسبة تحقيق الهدف الاول  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  دنا الاسبوع ده حولع في الجمهور وفي نفسي وفي بوحة https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...2&d=1186060847

----------


## m.salah

> بوحه باشا انا بايع من 241.70 ايه الرؤيه دلوأت ..

 انا لو منك اخرج دلوقت وانتظر اللونج - حتى لو نزل لا تندم

----------


## safwan86

> انا لو منك اخرج دلوقت وانتظر اللونج - حتى لو نزل لا تندم

  انا خرجت من زماان ياحبى قبل الفاس ماتقع فى الراس  انا شغال شورت ولونج ولونج وشورت لما هريت المجنون بعد ماادانى علقه سخنه امبارح وكان لازم اعرفه مقامه.. احنا لسا فى اولها  :Ohmy: 
تقبل ودى  :Regular Smile:

----------


## m.salah

> انا خرجت من زماان ياحبى قبل الفاس ماتقع فى الراس انا شغال شورت ولونج ولونج وشورت لما هريت المجنون بعد ماادانى علقه سخنه امبارح وكان لازم اعرفه مقامه.. احنا لسا فى اولها  
> تقبل ودى

  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> يلله سقفة كبيرة شوي بمناسبة تحقيق الهدف الاول  دنا الاسبوع ده حولع في الجمهور وفي نفسي وفي بوحة https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...2&d=1186060847

  
هههههههه يادبي . 
طقتني ام الركب يوم قلت تحقق الهدف الاول وكنت ماني حاط على الشارت وتوقعته المجنون والحمد لله انه على الكندي ومبروك ومن ربح لربح ان شاء الله يامعلم . 
وصبح صبح على المعلمييييين .

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> هههههههه يادبي . 
> طقتني ام الركب يوم قلت تحقق الهدف الاول وكنت ماني حاط على الشارت وتوقعته المجنون والحمد لله انه على الكندي ومبروك ومن ربح لربح ان شاء الله يامعلم . 
> وصبح صبح على المعلمييييين .

 انت  مفكرني زي الي حط توصية وبعد شهر طلع وكتب تحقق الهدف هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهااهها

----------


## forex147

> انت مفكرني زي الي حط توصية وبعد شهر طلع وكتب تحقق الهدف هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهااهها

 محمود لك خبره في برمجه الاكسبرتات

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> محمود لك خبره في برمجه الاكسبرتات

 يا ريت والله كان نفسي بس اعرف مجموعة لا يستهان بها من الاكسبرتات قلي طريقة  العمل وانا اشوفلك اذا موجود عندي ولا لا

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> انت مفكرني زي الي حط توصية وبعد شهر طلع وكتب تحقق الهدف هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهااهها

 ماشاء الله والله يزيدك . 
وبالنسبه لي لم يسبق وان وضعت اي توصيه والحمد لله لاني موقن اني مازلت في البدايه . 
والحمد لله المجنون والله العظيم اداني اكثر من الف نؤطه دون ايتوها قرصه ولله الحمد . 
وان كنت تقصد غيري فليتك ما استعملت اسلوب الضحك لان الكل يخطيء ويصيب واللي يخطأ اليوم يصيب غدا والعكس صحيح . 
وصبح صبح عى صحييييييييييح  :012:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

يا معلمة شو رايك بالدخول من 242 والهدف 243.15 يلله بسرعة مفيش وقت

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> ماشاء الله والله يزيدك . 
> وبالنسبه لي لم يسبق وان وضعت اي توصيه والحمد لله لاني موقن اني مازلت في البدايه . 
> والحمد لله المجنون والله العظيم اداني اكثر من الف نؤطه دون ايتوها قرصه ولله الحمد . 
> وان كنت تقصد غيري فليتك ما استعملت اسلوب الضحك لان الكل يخطيء ويصيب واللي يخطأ اليوم يصيب غدا والعكس صحيح . 
> وصبح صبح عى صحييييييييييح

 انا والله ما اقصدك انت ولا اي حدا انا كنت في منتدي اجنبي واثناء المشاركات لوحد بحط توصيات كان حاط توصية للكابيل والسعر خلال الشهر طلع ونزل وكسر الدنيا  وفجاة عامل  اقتباس للشارت الي قبل شهر وبقول تحقق الهدف  اخي الكل يخطئ ويصيب يعني اذا حطيت توصية وربحت قول ربحت واذا حطيت توصية وضرب لستوب قول ضرب لستوب  صباحك سكر

----------


## forex147

> يا ريت والله كان نفسي بس اعرف مجموعة لا يستهان بها من الاكسبرتات قلي طريقة العمل وانا اشوفلك اذا موجود عندي ولا لا

 انا محتاج للصيغه  وكيفيه معرفه معلومات الشمعه اليا وتضبيط المعادلات اذا كانت متوفره عندك لاني مليت من الشغل اليدوي متعب وطريقته  معدل عشر نقاط اسكلبر اذا ممكن عندك الايمييل ابعث عليه في نهايه الاسبوع اذا مشغول حاليا وشكرا

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> انا محتاج للصيغه وكيفيه معرفه معلومات الشمعه اليا وتضبيط المعادلات اذا كانت متوفره عندك لاني مليت من الشغل اليدوي متعب وطريقته معدل عشر نقاط اسكلبر اذا ممكن عندك الايمييل ابعث عليه في نهايه الاسبوع اذا مشغول حاليا وشكرا

 شوف يا معلم
1-معلومات الشمعة
اذا بتقصد بالنسبة للشموع اليابانية غندي مؤشر بتحدد انت شو الشمعات الي بدك تعرفها 
يعني الهمر ولا البيرش والبوليش الي اخره ولوحده بكتبلك علي الشمعة اسمها 
2-مؤشر بكتبلك علي الشاشة شو طبيعة الترد الحالي للزوج هل هو نازل ولا طالع  ومدي قوة الترند بالنسبة المئوية
3-مؤشر بيعطيك خيارات تحديد بدك البايفت اليوم ولا الاسبوعي ولا الشهري ولا السنوي كمان ههاها+ خطوط الكرميلا بنعومة هيك واضحة علي الشارت
4- وفي مؤشر متل الي في الصورة
بخصوص المعادلات ما فهمت عليك

----------


## forex147

اخ محمود علشان مانشوشر على الباقيين انا مش محتاج اكسبرت اشتغل عليه انا عندي معادلات خاصه فيني ابي اضعها بدل المعادلات الموجوده في اي اكسبرت يعمل على معلومات الشمعه او البار مثل الفتح والاقفال والهاي واللو امسح المعادلات الموجوده واضبط اللي عندي بس اكلمك على الماسنجر في العطله ان شاء الله
واسف على الازعاج

----------


## فوركسي طموح

اعتقد ان مستوى 241.71. المقاومه السابقه عاوزه تعمل فيها ديلوئتي دعم .  
واعتقد بقرب كسرها وقد اكون مخطئا وانشاء الله لا اكون . 
وفينك يامعلم تجي تصبح عى لا أكون .

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

يا معلمة الكايب وصل بايفت شهري واذا اخترقه رجعنا 500 تاني

----------


## فوركسي طموح

تم التعزيز يامعمه من 242.34 والهيدج خمسين نؤطه . 
وصبح صبح عى الخمسين نؤطه .

----------


## جودك

معلم بوحة كيفك

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

ببببببببببببببببببوحة وينك

----------


## فوركسي طموح

تم رفع استبدال الهيدنج كآخر خيار لوقف 36 نؤطه زياده وان ظربه يبئا شغلنا امبارح كانه ماصار وطلعنا من المولد بلاحمص  :Regular Smile:  
وأقفال ربع العقود اللي ادتنا 150 نؤطه على خساره دي المره 141 نقطه . 
وصبح صبح عى المية وواحد واربعين نؤطه  :012:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> يا معلمة شو رايك بالدخول من 242 والهدف 243.15 يلله بسرعة مفيش وقت

 يا معلمة قلنالك وما رديتي علينا وينك

----------


## safwan86

ايه الوضع يابوحه باشا هل تعتقد انه هايرتد ؟

----------


## SamerHassnou

مبروك يا رجالة  
تم بفضل الله تحقيق كامل الأهداف :Thumb:   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=4555 
وصبح صبح

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> يا معلمة قلنالك وما رديتي علينا وينك

  
اه عليك ياحوووده . 
انا وقفي فوقها بست نقاط الان واعتقد انه لو وضربه سيعود من 243.80 . 
ولكني سابقي الوقف ونطلع بربح اول الاسبوع واخره كان ربح وخساره متساويين  :012:  
وصبح صبح عى الخساره .

----------


## أسد

توكلنا على الله .. وبعنا من 24290 والهدف أن شاء الله 23830 أن شاء الله  في كلام غير كدا ؟

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> اه عليك ياحوووده . 
> انا وقفي فوقها بست نقاط الان واعتقد انه لو وضربه سيعود من 243.80 . 
> ولكني سابقي الوقف ونطلع بربح اول الاسبوع واخره كان ربح وخساره متساويين  
> وصبح صبح عى الخساره .

 يا معلمة انا دخلت شراء من 242 وهدفي 243.95
وصبح صبح علي الربح شوي وبعرضلك صفقاتي المجنونة :Thumb:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معلم حوده باقي على اغلاق الساعه وقت ولكن لو يغلق تحت 242.82اتوقع فيه كلام ثاني ويمكن حتى هدفك الاول مايوصل له وقد اكون مخطئأ . 
نسأل الله التوفيق للجميع .

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> اه عليك ياحوووده . 
> انا وقفي فوقها بست نقاط الان واعتقد انه لو وضربه سيعود من 243.80 . 
> ولكني سابقي الوقف ونطلع بربح اول الاسبوع واخره كان ربح وخساره متساويين  
> وصبح صبح عى الخساره .

 شوف يا معلمة

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> معلم حوده باقي على اغلاق الساعه وقت ولكن لو يغلق تحت 242.82اتوقع فيه كلام ثاني ويمكن حتى هدفك الاول مايوصل له وقد اكون مخطئأ . 
> نسأل الله التوفيق للجميع .

 قبل 9 يا معلم راح اغلق بس ممكن يتحقق الهدف هااهاهاهاه
خلينا نراقب ونشوف

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

هو الكابيل حصل فيه قاب لانه نط عن البايفت الشهري ولا انا ما بشوف

----------


## raider

ارى والله اعلم الدخول شراء 242.70 والهدف 246.30

----------


## فوركسي طموح

كبيييييييير يامعلم حوده وجعلك تسلم :Thumb:  
وبرنامج وندسور دايركت لم يحصل فيه قاب . 
وصبح صبح عى القاب  :012:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> ارى والله اعلم الدخول شراء 242.70 والهدف 246.30

 نفس الرؤية اخوي ولكن دخلت من 243 وان شا الله الهدف اول 243.19
ومن بعدها 245

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> كبيييييييير يامعلم حوده وجعلك تسلم 
> وبرنامج وندسور دايركت لم يحصل فيه قاب . 
> وصبح صبح عى القاب

 انت معرفتش مش عيني طلع فيها قاب والشارت ما في قاب :Nono: 
بس الشمعة الحالية له خطر اذا اغلق فعلا فوق البايفت الشهري قول 500 جاية

----------


## فوركسي طموح

بس إحناااا بايعين  :Nono: . 
والفايبو الشهري كم النؤطه بتاعتوووه عند اي مستوى بالضبط . 
وصبح صبح على الضبط

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

شوف دي قاب ولا شمعة انعكاسية ولا مخي سكر

----------


## واقعـــي

مدى يومي الباوند ين 300نقطه واليورو ين 200نقطه والدولار ين 100نقطه الان كما اعتقد سينعكس السوق اليوم او غدا وسنرى نفس المدى حسب توقعي لكن لالاسفل  المؤشرات تشبعت شراء وسوق الرهن العقاري الامريكي اثر على اسواق الاسهم وضربها وربما غدا صباحا نرى ضربه جديده لاسواق الاسهم الاسيويه والامريكيه والاوربيه ويعود الكاري تريد لشراء الين لتسديد القروض .
أعتقد ان ماحدث اليوم لايعني نهاية التصحيح فمن وجهة نظري القاصره ان مازال هناك مشوار للاسفل للباوند ين لايقل عن 500نقطه واليورو ين 300 والدولار ين الى 115 تقريبا .
((وجهة نظر اقرب منها للخطأ من الصواب )).
راقبت مؤشر التشبع الاستوكاستيك ليوم الثلاثاء فوجدته قد تشبع صعودا بعد هبوط الاثنين ومالبث ان هبط الى ال20 ليتشبع هبوطا ويحدث لو جديد والان القمم التي حدثت اليوم لازواج الين اقل من قمم الثلاثاء والقيعان التي حدثت بالامس اقل من قيعان الاثنين لذلك أرى والله اعلم انه حينما تهبط ازواج الين فستكون هناك قيعان جديده لان الاتجاه العام نزول وقروض الكاري تريد لم تنتهي  من اتسديد حتى الان والمخاوف من هبوط جديد لاسواق المال مازال قائما وحديث تريشيه اليوم يقول بان الوضع خطير فالكاري تريد مازالت لديهم حموله سيفرغونها لكن على موجات وباسعار افضل لذلك كما اعتقد بتخليلي القاصر أن الهبوط لم ينتهي وأن الصعود لم يبدأ بعد والحذر الحذر من المبالغه بالثقه في تحديد اي من الاتجاهات صعودا أو هبوطا .
لاأعتقد بان ازواج الين ستقفز 600 نقطه في يومين الذي يحدث بانها تهبط بهذا الرقم في يوم واحد لكن تصعده ولو بيومين لم يحدث من قبل .لذلك غدا سيكون هناك على الاقل تصحيح قاسي .

----------


## kanzsea

> مدى يومي الباوند ين 300نقطه واليورو ين 200نقطه والدولار ين 100نقطه الان كما اعتقد سينعكس السوق اليوم او غدا وسنرى نفس المدى حسب توقعي لكن لالاسفل المؤشرات تشبعت شراء وسوق الرهن العقاري الامريكي اثر على اسواق الاسهم وضربها وربما غدا صباحا نرى ضربه جديده لاسواق الاسهم الاسيويه والامريكيه والاوربيه ويعود الكاري تريد لشراء الين لتسديد القروض .
> أعتقد ان ماحدث اليوم لايعني نهاية التصحيح فمن وجهة نظري القاصره ان مازال هناك مشوار للاسفل للباوند ين لايقل عن 500نقطه واليورو ين 300 والدولار ين الى 115 تقريبا .
> ((وجهة نظر اقرب منها للخطأ من الصواب )).
> راقبت مؤشر التشبع الاستوكاستيك ليوم الثلاثاء فوجدته قد تشبع صعودا بعد هبوط الاثنين ومالبث ان هبط الى ال20 ليتشبع هبوطا ويحدث لو جديد والان القمم التي حدثت اليوم لازواج الين اقل من قمم الثلاثاء والقيعان التي حدثت بالامس اقل من قيعان الاثنين لذلك أرى والله اعلم انه حينما تهبط ازواج الين فستكون هناك قيعان جديده لان الاتجاه العام نزول وقروض الكاري تريد لم تنتهي من اتسديد حتى الان والمخاوف من هبوط جديد لاسواق المال مازال قائما وحديث تريشيه اليوم يقول بان الوضع خطير فالكاري تريد مازالت لديهم حموله سيفرغونها لكن على موجات وباسعار افضل لذلك كما اعتقد بتخليلي القاصر أن الهبوط لم ينتهي وأن الصعود لم يبدأ بعد والحذر الحذر من المبالغه بالثقه في تحديد اي من الاتجاهات صعودا أو هبوطا .
> لاأعتقد بان ازواج الين ستقفز 600 نقطه في يومين الذي يحدث بانها تهبط بهذا الرقم في يوم واحد لكن تصعده ولو بيومين لم يحدث من قبل .لذلك غدا سيكون هناك على الاقل تصحيح قاسي .

 لا يوجد كلام بعد كل هذا الكلام
تحليل اكثر من رائع

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> معلم حوده باقي على اغلاق الساعه وقت ولكن لو يغلق تحت 242.82اتوقع فيه كلام ثاني ويمكن حتى هدفك الاول مايوصل له وقد اكون مخطئأ . 
> نسأل الله التوفيق للجميع .

  
الحمد لله اللي كان قريب من الوقف وارتد واحلى تحيه للاغلاق تحت 242.82 واعتقد انه سيحاول الصعود ولكن ........  
الان انا طالع وحسيب الوقف على نفس المكان ووضعت امر اغلاق كل عقد بعد مية نؤطه ونسأل الله التوفيق للجميع ومسي مسي عى الجميع .

----------


## m.salah

استفتاء
بعد ما يتم كسر 243 هل هذا يعتبر تغيير اتجاه ام لا- يستبعد الارتدادات المؤقته 
الاستفتاء عن الاتجاه الجديد

----------


## الديرة

> بالمرفق كتب عن الشموع اليابانية.... فك الضغط وابدأ وجع الراس

 تسلم اخى ويعطيك الف عافية معلش على التاخير فى الرد لانى لسة جالس من هالنوم وماقصرت.

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح على الناس الحلوه  
المجنون إيه أخباره 
تفعلت صفقه البيع من 243.00 
إلى الآن الحمد لله 50 نقطه أعمل أيه أقفل ولا حينزل

----------


## bo7a

> ببببببببببببببببببوحة وينك

 أنا هنا يا معلم محمود   خلي بالك شمعة الساعة 10  لوأغلقت في نفس المستوي الحالي يبقي هيكون فيه هبوط على الأقل100   نقطة مع وجود دايفرجنس على الساعة    وأنا وضعت أمر شراء عند  241.25  وان شاء الله يتفعل من هناك   اللي داخل شورت دي هتكون أفضل منطقة لجني الأرباح ولو داخل من مستوي أقل يفضل الخروج عند النقطة دي   ارتداد من البايفوت الشهري والأسبوعي ودبل توب على الساعة يبقي الهبوط زي ما قلتلك  وان شاء الله يتفعل العقد عند  241.25  بهدف 300 : 450   نقطة باذن الله   صبح صبح

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> أنا هنا يا معلم محمود   خلي بالك شمعة الساعة 10 لوأغلقت في نفس المستوي الحالي يبقي هيكون فيه هبوط على الأقل100 نقطة مع وجود دايفرجنس على الساعة   وأنا وضعت أمر شراء عند 241.25 وان شاء الله يتفعل من هناك   اللي داخل شورت دي هتكون أفضل منطقة لجني الأرباح ولو داخل من مستوي أقل يفضل الخروج عند النقطة دي   ارتداد من البايفوت الشهري والأسبوعي ودبل توب على الساعة يبقي الهبوط زي ما قلتلك  وان شاء الله يتفعل العقد عند 241.25 بهدف 300 : 450 نقطة باذن الله    صبح صبح

 انا معاك يابطل :Clap:

----------


## Mothawee

بوح بوح  
أنا حطيت الهدف لصفقه البيع على 242.00 وحطيت أمر شراء معاك 241.25 والستوب على 240.00 والهدف مبدأياً على 245.00 
أيه رأيك

----------


## Mothawee

وعقد البيع على 241.50 حطيت الهدف على 241.40

----------


## Mothawee

شباب كيف أشغل الميتا تريد على نسق ملف 
.ex4

----------


## fxaqaba

> اغلاق الشمعة بولش سوف يجعل من الـ 50% المرحلة التالية والاغلاق بيرش سوف يجعل من الـ 23.6% المرحلة التالية مع انني ارجح الاحتمال الاخير كون مؤشر وليام المؤوي في اعلى مستوياته ولكننا ننتظر اغلاق الشمعة

 وبما ان الشمعة الواقعة على 38.2% اغلقت بولش فقد وصل 50% وهو الان بفترة اختبار لها وبنفس الالية فان الاغلاق للشمعة الحالية فوقها سوف يجعل من 61.8% المحطة التالية وبعكسه فالعودة الى 38.2%... هكذا تكتيك الندل

----------


## fxaqaba

242.70 واقعة على خط مقاومة

----------


## fxaqaba

ما زال السعر اعلى من المعدل ولم يستطع كسر نقاط الدعم للموفنج افيريج... الشمعة الاخيرة سوف تحدد الاتجاه

----------


## فوركسي طموح

صبح صبح عا كل الموجودييييين . 
معلمه اه يامعلمه دانا بحبك يامعلمه  :Regular Smile:  
انا عقود البيع عندي من 241.65 و 242.34 و242.85 .  
جعلت الهيدج لها كلها 243.30 . 
والهدف للأول والثاني مية نؤطه لكل منهما والاخير عند 240.95 .ونسأل الله التوفيق . 
وصبح صبح عالواد توفيق  :012:

----------


## fxaqaba

البايفوت يؤكد وصوله الى نقطة مقاومة

----------


## Mothawee

> صبح صبح عا كل الموجودييييين . 
> معلمه اه يامعلمه دانا بحبك يامعلمه  
> انا عقود البيع عندي من 241.65 و 242.34 و242.85 .  
> جعلت الهيدج لها كلها 243.30 . 
> والهدف للأول والثاني مية نؤطه لكل منهما والاخير عند 240.95 .ونسأل الله التوفيق . 
> وصبح صبح عالواد توفيق

 أتوقع لو تعدل الأهداف وتخليها على كلها علة 241.30  
وتدخل معانه شراء من 241.25

----------


## fxaqaba

ترند مكسور على الاربع ساعات ووصول الى 38.2% كأول محطة

----------


## فوركسي طموح

هو بس ينزل يامعلم متهاوي وفيها حلال . 
بالنسبه لتفعيل صفقه جديده فبكرى انت خابر انه اخر الاسبوع . 
والخوف من القابات في بداية الاسبوع الجديد قبل تحقق اهداف الشراء وإن كنت اعتقد انه حتى لو صعد الى 244.44 فلابد له من عوده بعدها الى 237 ومادونها ومن ثم الانطلاق في الشراء وقد أكون مخطئا .

----------


## Mothawee

*Date:* 2007/08/02*Time:* 21:36 (GMT +2)*Ticker:* GBPJPY*Last:* 242.9*Pivot:* 243.5*1st sup.*240.8*2nd sup.*240.15*3rd sup.*239.05*1st res.*243.5*2nd res.*244.45*3rd res.*245.5*Title:* *GBP/JPY intraday: correction in sight**Summary:* Update on supports and resistances.*Story:* Pivot: 243.5 
Our preference: Short positions below 243.5 with targets @ 240.8 & 240.15 in extension. 
Alternative scenario: Above 243.5 look for further upside with 244.45 & 245.5 as targets. 
Comment: the pair banged against its wedge resistance.

----------


## فوركسي طموح

بالفعل هناك أمل في الوتد المرفق بمشاركتك يامعلم متهاوي وهو حاول كسره المره اللي راحت وعساها  كانت اخر زيارة لقمته .

----------


## Mothawee

انشاء الله انا بغير امر الشراء إلى 240.00

----------


## m.salah

> ترند مكسور على الاربع ساعات ووصول الى 38.2% كأول محطة

 حاول ترسم الترند اللي يلامس ذيول الشموع وسوف تغير كل ترتيباتك

----------


## أبومحمود

مساء  الخير  يامعلمة    وكل  الرجال  في  جبهة  المجنون   السعر  242.80    داخل بيع  وعايز   80  نقطة  بس مش طماع

----------


## Mothawee

الهدف إنشاء الله 241.80  
وتصبحوون على خييير

----------


## m.salah

> مساء الخير يامعلمة وكل الرجال في جبهة المجنون السعر 242.80 داخل بيع وعايز 80 نقطة بس مش طماع

 شوف ياعم الشباب
فيه ترند صاعد على شارت النصف ساعه موجود على الثلاث ازواج ين (يورو-استرليني - دولار) نصيحه ماتخشس شورت الا لما يتم الكسر على الثلاثه

----------


## أسامة أمين

> هو بس ينزل يامعلم متهاوي وفيها حلال . 
> بالنسبه لتفعيل صفقه جديده فبكرى انت خابر انه اخر الاسبوع . 
> والخوف من القابات في بداية الاسبوع الجديد قبل تحقق اهداف الشراء وإن كنت اعتقد انه حتى لو صعد الى 244.44 فلابد له من عوده بعدها الى 237 ومادونها ومن ثم الانطلاق في الشراء وقد أكون مخطئا .

  
لا تربط نفسك بيجب أن يلمس نقطة معينة لأنك بهده الطريقة ستخسر لا قدر الله 
لكن في تحليلك كن حياديا تربح انشاء الله

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> لا تربط نفسك بيجب أن يلمس نقطة معينة لأنك بهده الطريقة ستخسر لا قدر الله 
> لكن في تحليلك كن حياديا تربح انشاء الله

 ليس الامر كما تعتقد ولا دخل للنفسيه في ذلك . 
انا اعتقد بناء على ماقرأت لإليوت أن كل الهبوط من القمه السابقه كان في الموجه (a) لحدود 237 ونحن نصحح الان في الموجه (b) وبما ان الموجه ايه كانت خمس موجات وهي لاتكون الا في التصحيح من نوع الزجزاج والزجزاج لايصحح عميقا وال244,44 هي نسبة 50% من الهبوط واعتقد انه لو وصل اليها او اعلى منها قليلا سيرتد في الموجه (c) للاسفل واقل حدودها هو القاع السابق هذا اذا كان لم يكن إكتفى في الموجه (b) بالوصول لفايبو 38%  وقد اكون مخطئأ في تصوري .  
تقبل ودي .

----------


## أسامة أمين

> ليس الامر كما تعتقد ولا دخل للنفسيه في ذلك . 
> انا اعتقد بناء على ماقرأت لإليوت أن كل الهبوط من القمه السابقه كان في الموجه (a) لحدود 237 ونحن نصحح الان في الموجه (b) وبما ان الموجه ايه كانت خمس موجات وهي لاتكون الا في التصحيح من نوع الزجزاج والزجزاج لايصحح عميقا وال244,44 هي نسبة 50% من الهبوط واعتقد انه لو وصل اليها او اعلى منها قليلا سيرتد في الموجه (c) للاسفل واقل حدودها هو القاع السابق هذا اذا كان لم يكن إكتفى في الموجه (b) بالوصول لفايبو 38% وقد اكون مخطئأ في تصوري .  
> تقبل ودي .

 أسف جدا واعتدر والله اردت النصح فقط 
ولما طلع فيها تحليل الموجات دا أنا ما بعرفلوش ولا شيء يعني صفر كبيييييييييييييييييييييير 
الله يفقك 
بالمناسبة الزوج بدو يعمل دبل بوتوم 
سارفق شارت انشاء الله

----------


## أسامة أمين

نمودج مقترح دبل بوتوم 
موضح على الشارت

----------


## *الرفاعي*

صبح صبح يا عم الحج  
إيه أخبارك يا بوحه 
 و زاي أبو الأندال معاك
على ما أعتقد إنه وصل إلى مرحلة الإستسلام والهبوط بالبرشوت
لأن طائرته تحطمت و ألا إيه رايك يا عم

----------


## الفرعون

> شوف ياعم الشباب
> فيه ترند صاعد على شارت النصف ساعه موجود على الثلاث ازواج ين (يورو-استرليني - دولار) نصيحه ماتخشس شورت الا لما يتم الكسر على الثلاثه

 دخلت شورت بس عملت بنصيحتك للزميل وخرجت من نقطة الدخول بدون خسارة  
شكرا يا عزيزي

----------


## SamerHassnou

صبح صبح  
ازاي المعلمين  
أرائكم حول الفيوبانتشي مهمة  :013:   
صبح صبح

----------


## m.salah

> دخلت شورت بس عملت بنصيحتك للزميل وخرجت من نقطة الدخول بدون خسارة  
> شكرا يا عزيزي

 تامر ياقمر

----------


## bo7a

صبح صبح   بسم الله ما شاء الله تفاعل ممتاز ووجهات نظر محترمة   وأنا شايف برده انه باذن الله هيزور مناطق 242.30  و  241.20  و 239.60   قبل الصعود المنتظر ومن وجهة نظري المتواضعة جدا جدا هنشوف مستويات 244.15  و  246.80   واغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات تحت 242.70  سيعجل بالهبوط ويفعل أوامر الشراء ان شاء الله   صبح صبح يا معلمين

----------


## SamerHassnou

> صبح صبح    بسم الله ما شاء الله تفاعل ممتاز ووجهات نظر محترمة   وأنا شايف برده انه باذن الله هيزور مناطق 242.30 و 241.20 و 239.60   قبل الصعود المنتظر ومن وجهة نظري المتواضعة جدا جدا هنشوف مستويات 244.15 و 246.80   واغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات تحت 242.70 سيعجل بالهبوط ويفعل أوامر الشراء ان شاء الله   صبح صبح يا معلمين

  
انت من يوم ما جبت السندوتش و الفول بالزبدة ما حدش شافك 
خير اللهم اجعله خير هو طلع فيهم حاجة و لا أيه :016:   
صبح صبح  :Cash:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

هه يامعلم ادينا يادوب صاحيين وفتحنا المحل وعمال نروش الميه أوداموه. 
صبح صبح عى الجدعان وجمعه مباركه للجميع . 
فيه خبر بعد نص ساعه للنذل ولكني اعتقد ان السوق برضو حيبئى متردد وينتظر الخبر الامريكي المهم للتوظيف بالقطاع غير الزراعي لتحديد وجهة الدولار والشله بتاعتوه وكذلك وجهة اعدااؤوه
وصبح صبح عى أعدااؤه  :012:

----------


## الفرعون

> هه يامعلم ادينا يادوب صاحيين وفتحنا المحل وعمال نروش الميه أوداموه. 
> صبح صبح عى الجدعان وجمعه مباركه للجميع . 
> فيه خبر بعد نص ساعه للنذل ولكني اعتقد ان السوق برضو حيبئى متردد وينتظر الخبر الامريكي المهم للتوظيف بالقطاع غير الزراعي لتحديد وجهة الدولار والشله بتاعتوه وكذلك وجهة اعدااؤوه
> وصبح صبح عى أعدااؤه

 مؤشر PMI الخدماتي ( يوليو) التوقعات 57.5 الحــــالي 57.0  هو ده الخبر ال بتقول عليه ولا واحد تاني

----------


## fxaqaba

38.2% من اقوى مناطق المقاومة للندل التي تواجهه في صعوده ولو استطاع التغلب عليها سوف يصعد الى 244.50 كمحطة اولى ومن ثم الى 246.50 كمحطة ثانية في محاولة للعودة الى ادراجه 250.00 . وفي حال تغلب 38.2% عليه سوف يهبط الى 240.00 و 237.00

----------


## fxaqaba

23.6% تستدعي الندل الى 240.75

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> مؤشر PMI الخدماتي ( يوليو) التوقعات 57.5 الحــــالي 57.0  هو ده الخبر ال بتقول عليه ولا واحد تاني

 نعم عزيزي الفرعون هو ماكنت اقصد .   

> 38.2% من اقوى مناطق المقاومة للندل التي تواجهه في صعوده ولو استطاع التغلب عليها سوف يصعد الى 244.50 كمحطة اولى ومن ثم الى 246.50 كمحطة ثانية في محاولة للعودة الى ادراجه 250.00 . وفي حال تغلب 38.2% عليه سوف يهبط الى 240.00 و 237.00

 معك في كل ماتقول يافكس قابا ومستوى 23 هو هدفي لعقود البيع الذي تحدثت عنه . 
واعتقد انه لو كسرها كسرا مؤزرا اننا ستودع فايبو 38 وننزل حتى 237 على الاقل .

----------


## أسامة أمين

الزوج عاجز عن إختراق مسنوى فايبوناتشي 38.2 وبالتالي فارتداده الى فايبو 23.6 كبيرا خاصة و أن الفايبو 38.2 متزامنةمع ترند هابط شكل مقاومة عاتية على صعود الزوج .ارتداده - الى الاسفل - يعني وصوله الى مستويات 240.80 إن اخترقها فمستويات 237.64 التي قد يصلها إن تجاوز الدعم 238.26 والدي ان ارتد من هدا الدعم الاخير فسيشكل نمودج دبل بوتوم فيغير اتجاهه صعودا لمئات النقاط ليصل الى مستويات 251 أو أكثر  
بينما اختراقه للدعم 238.26 يؤدي الى وصوله ل 237.64 والدي يشكل دعم تاريخي لهذا الزوج متزامنة مع فايبو 0 كما سبق الذكر . مع العلم أن مؤشر الستوكاستيك يظهر التقاطع وتغيير الاتجاه وهدا ما يدعم إن لم نقل يؤكد الهبوط  كما ان ال rsi ان هبط أقل من 50 فهذا أيضا يدعم هبوط الزوج   بالنسبة للمتوسطات البسيطة فهي لم تبدي أي تقاطع أو تأكيد لصعود الزوج رغم حصول تقارب بينها الى أن هذا لا يعتبر دليل على الصعود كما ينظر البعض اليها - وكما هو معلوم فهي مؤشرات لاحقة المفضل النظر اليها بعد حدوث تغيير الاتجاه لتكون مؤكدة له  والله تعالى أعلم  وهدا الشارت التالي كما هو مطلوب لم أكتب عليه أي شيء لأني حاولت الكتابة عليه لكت تخرج الكتابة كلها علامات استفهام

----------


## m.salah

صباح الفل ياجماعه
ياريت الاخوه المتخصصين في الليوت يعطونا رأيهم عن الاتجاه المتوقع 
تحياتي

----------


## mohammed03

كلام سليم وفقك الله

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

والله يا معلم انا شايف ان نقطة شراء قوية من المستوي الحالي وقوية جدا

----------


## جودك

اخوي دبي كيفك ان شاء الله تكون بخير اعطنى رايك في الباوند دولار ومبروك عليك المجنون

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> اخوي دبي كيفك ان شاء الله تكون بخير اعطنى رايك في الباوند دولار ومبروك عليك المجنون

  تفضل اخي هذا رائي منذ امس ولازال قام والي صعود مستويات جديدة خصوصا انه اقفل فوق البايفت الشهري امس  تقبل ودي https://forum.arabictrader.com/t32340.html

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معلم حوده الفايبو بتاع الباوند دولار كم تقريبا .  
انا لي ساعه جالس اراقب ذا الشكل واعتقد انه لو تم التأكد من اختراقه ان هناك هبوط بغض النظر عن التذبذبات القويه التي قد تحصل عند بداية الخبر الامريكي لاسيما وان هناك مقاومات قريبه قويه في الاعلى .  
وصبح صبح عى الاعلى  :012:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> معلم حوده الفايبو بتاع الباوند دولار كم تقريبا .  
> انا لي ساعه جالس اراقب ذا الشكل واعتقد انه لو تم التأكد من اختراقه ان هناك هبوط بغض النظر عن التذبذبات القويه التي قد تحصل عند بداية الخبر الامريكي لاسيما وان هناك مقاومات قريبه قويه في الاعلى .  
> وصبح صبح عى الاعلى

 هو في هبوط الان بس الي اين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وما هي احتمالية الارتداد :Drive1:  :Thmbdn:  :Thumb:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

شوف كده؟ https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...885#post386885

----------


## bo7a

صباح القشطة يا معلمين . وجمعة مباركة عليكم جميعاً   وجهة نظري علي الشارتات وصبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

والله يا معلم خصوصا مع بداية موجة لونج ديدة انا دخلت من المستوي الحالي وصبح صبح علي المستوي الحالي :Thumb:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> صباح القشطة يا معلمين . وجمعة مباركة عليكم جميعاً    وجهة نظري علي الشارتات وصبح صبح

 شو انت كاين في غرفة العمليات  صبح صبح علي وجهة النظر المتواضعة :Clap:

----------


## bo7a

> انت من يوم ما جبت السندوتش و الفول بالزبدة ما حدش شافك 
> خير اللهم اجعله خير هو طلع فيهم حاجة و لا أيه  
> صبح صبح

 والله يا سامر باشا أنا عندي برد وتعبان جدا والله  
وانت عارف برد الصيف عامل ازاي  ..  بس ان شاء الله انا موجود يا معلم  
ومتابعك يا قمر وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> 23.6% تستدعي الندل الى 240.75

 ممتاز يا معلمة وانا كمان شايف كدا .... ان شاء الله ينزل علشان نشتري من هناك  
تبقي فرصة عظيمة

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معم حوده هوا كسرووه وبئى الحين نشوف الخبر الامريكي بعد دقيقتين ووش سالفته .  
انا اهداف اغلب العقود 20200 والباقيه لم يتم تحديدها.  
وصبح صبح عى تحديدها  :Regular Smile:

----------


## bo7a

> الزوج عاجز عن إختراق مسنوى فايبوناتشي 38.2 وبالتالي فارتداده الى فايبو 23.6 كبيرا خاصة و أن الفايبو 38.2 متزامنةمع ترند هابط شكل مقاومة عاتية على صعود الزوج .ارتداده - الى الاسفل - يعني وصوله الى مستويات 240.80 إن اخترقها فمستويات 237.64 التي قد يصلها إن تجاوز الدعم 238.26 والدي ان ارتد من هدا الدعم الاخير فسيشكل نمودج دبل بوتوم فيغير اتجاهه صعودا لمئات النقاط ليصل الى مستويات 251 أو أكثر   بينما اختراقه للدعم 238.26 يؤدي الى وصوله ل 237.64 والدي يشكل دعم تاريخي لهذا الزوج متزامنة مع فايبو 0 كما سبق الذكر . مع العلم أن مؤشر الستوكاستيك يظهر التقاطع وتغيير الاتجاه وهدا ما يدعم إن لم نقل يؤكد الهبوط  كما ان ال rsi ان هبط أقل من 50 فهذا أيضا يدعم هبوط الزوج   بالنسبة للمتوسطات البسيطة فهي لم تبدي أي تقاطع أو تأكيد لصعود الزوج رغم حصول تقارب بينها الى أن هذا لا يعتبر دليل على الصعود كما ينظر البعض اليها - وكما هو معلوم فهي مؤشرات لاحقة المفضل النظر اليها بعد حدوث تغيير الاتجاه لتكون مؤكدة له  والله تعالى أعلم  وهدا الشارت التالي كما هو مطلوب لم أكتب عليه أي شيء لأني حاولت الكتابة عليه لكت تخرج الكتابة كلها علامات استفهام

   :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   تحليل أكثر من رائع يا قمر بسم الله ما شاء الله تسلم الايادي   ومنتظرين متابعتك بالمؤشرات يا غالي وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الفل ياجماعه
> ياريت الاخوه المتخصصين في الليوت يعطونا رأيهم عن الاتجاه المتوقع 
> تحياتي

 صباح العسل يا ابو صلاح وجمعة مباركة عليك يا معلم  
معانا عبود خبير محترم في اليوت ووجهة نظره ممتازة  
معك الميك يا عبود

----------


## bo7a

> كلام سليم وفقك الله

  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  
منور والله يا استاذ محمد ووجهة نظر محترمة جدا وأنا متفق معاك تماما  
وتقريبا هو بدأ بالهبوط أهو ربنا يكرم  
صبح صبح يا قمر ومنتظرين ابداعاتك ومداخلاتك الجميلة معانا

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

نشوف 242.19
وصبح صبح علي 242.19

----------


## bo7a

> شو انت كاين في غرفة العمليات  صبح صبح علي وجهة النظر المتواضعة

 صباح القشطة يا معلم محمود  ...  المستوي الحالي كويس للشراء في حال عدم اختراق 242.20  
اما اذا كسرها ممكن تعزز من تحت والله اعلم يامعلمة  
وصبح صبح علي المعلمة   :012:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

صبح صبح طلع سيء وتم اغلاق نصف عقود المجنون اللي من 242.85 وكل عقوده اللي من 242.35 على 242.15 . 
 وصبح صبح عى خمسطاعشر والباقي عى الهيدج

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> معم حوده هوا كسرووه وبئى الحين نشوف الخبر الامريكي بعد دقيقتين ووش سالفته .  
> انا اهداف اغلب العقود 20200 والباقيه لم يتم تحديدها.  
> وصبح صبح عى تحديدها

 خلاص يا معلمة درايح فوق 500 وصبح صبح علي 500من تحت لفوق

----------


## bo7a

> معم حوده هوا كسرووه وبئى الحين نشوف الخبر الامريكي بعد دقيقتين ووش سالفته .  
> انا اهداف اغلب العقود 20200 والباقيه لم يتم تحديدها.  
> وصبح صبح عى تحديدها

    :Thumb:   هو كسر فعلا وسيبدأ رحلة الهبوط التي لن تقل عن 100  نقطة ان شاء الله  
وسنتابع الارتداد من المستويات القوية للدخول شراء  
وصبح صبح علي الشراء   :012:  :012:  :012:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

لا انا صابر عليه وبدون هيدج وحعزز عند 442 اذا وصل لها .

----------


## فوركسي طموح

تم استبدال هيدج المجنون السابق عند 243.20 لوقف وصبح صبح يامعلمه عى الوقف مع اني استبعد الوصول اليه .

----------


## أبومحمود

جمعة مباركة يامعلم ولجميع الرجاله والف سلامة من البرد خلي بالك وماتكترش الجمبري وبص الشارت ده بيرجح الهبوط صحيح الشارت بيتبع الخبر .. لكن مابيعكسش الطريق بدون أشارة برضه . والشارت بتاع رقم 4   بخصوص الموفينج 55+البايفوت من الصعب كسر المقاومة من غير أحم ولادستور   وخصوصاً اليوم أغلاق مراكز  .. إن شاء الله شفاء قريب .

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معلمه هواااا لو يرجع ويغلق تحت 242.35 . 
حيديلنا اشاره رائعه للهبوط وقد اكون مخطئاً وصبح صبح عى مخطئاً .

----------


## أبومحمود

بص بيقولك أيه القمر ده ( أنا مستنيه يقرب من 242.90 حاكله أكل ماتقلقش يامعلمه إحنا معاك وحننزله غصب عنه )

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معلم حووده ياكبير بالنسبه للباوند دولار بعد اعادة كل الترقيمات . 
اعتقد ان 20405 أو 20442 أو 20477 كلها ممطروحه ولا تلغي ترقيم التصحيح الحالي . 
انا داخل بعقود تستحمل نقاط كثيره ولم اضع هيدج من 324 و360 وسأعزز من المستوى الاخير اذا وصل له . 
ولكنك لم تجبني عن مسألة الفايبو اليومي الذي ذكرته مالمقصود به واين كان مكانه . 
وصبح صبح عى مكانه  :012: .

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> معلم حووده ياكبير بالنسبه للباوند دولار بعد اعادة كل الترقيمات . 
> اعتقد ان 20405 أو 20442 أو 20477 كلها ممطروحه ولا تلغي ترقيم التصحيح الحالي . 
> انا داخل بعقود تستحمل نقاط كثيره ولم اضع هيدج من 324 و360 وسأعزز من المستوى الاخير اذا وصل له . 
> ولكنك لم تجبني عن مسألة الفايبو اليومي الذي ذكرته مالمقصود به واين كان مكانه . 
> وصبح صبح عى مكانه .

 شوف يا معلمة لو اقفل فوق 400 خلاص رايح 508 اكيد اكيد البايفت الشهري كان 350 يا معلمة انا كنت شاري امس من 340 ولله الحمد وهدفي 508 نراقب ونشوف

----------


## fxaqaba

معركة عند 38.2% لا اعرف لها نهاية.... الله يستر

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

نلقي نظرة
وصبح صبح علي نلقي ولمعلم بوحة شكلة زعلان مني

----------


## bo7a

> جمعة مباركة يامعلم ولجميع الرجاله والف سلامة من البرد خلي بالك وماتكترش الجمبري وبص الشارت ده بيرجح الهبوط صحيح الشارت بيتبع الخبر .. لكن مابيعكسش الطريق بدون أشارة برضه . والشارت بتاع رقم 4 بخصوص الموفينج 55+البايفوت من الصعب كسر المقاومة من غير أحم ولادستور وخصوصاً اليوم أغلاق مراكز .. إن شاء الله شفاء قريب .

 صباح العسل يا عسل وجمعة مباركة عليك   الله يسلمك ويشفيني ويشفي كل مرضي المسلمين   الشارت ممتاز يا معلمة ولو اني علي قد حالي في المؤشرات بس شايف تشبع علي كله  وفيه دايفرجنس علي الاربع ساعات وتظل 242.20  و  242.03  عنق الزجاجة   ان شاء الله يتم كسرها والهبوط للشراء من منطقة قوية   صبح صبح وتسلملي يا قمر

----------


## fxaqaba

شمعة ساعة لم تغلق بعد ولكنها على ما يبدو محاولة بيرشية نحو 23.6%

----------


## bo7a

> نلقي نظرة
> وصبح صبح علي نلقي ولمعلم بوحة شكلة زعلان مني

 ليه بس يا معلم محمود هو أنا اقدر ازعل من حبيب قلبي  
بس والله انا مش قادر اقعد امام الشاشة اصلا وكل شوية بدخل اريح كدا  
وانا مقتنع تماما بكلامك ووجهة نظرك يا معلمة بس انا بفضل الانتظار للشراء من مستوي قوي  
وأعتقد اليوم لازم يهبط حتي لو هنشتري الاسبوع القادم مفيش مشكلة  
وصبح صبح علي المشكلة   :012:

----------


## fxaqaba

فعلاً مجنون... الان تاكد الاتجاه نحو 23.6%

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> ليه بس يا معلم محمود هو أنا اقدر ازعل من حبيب قلبي  
> بس والله انا مش قادر اقعد امام الشاشة اصلا وكل شوية بدخل اريح كدا  
> وانا مقتنع تماما بكلامك ووجهة نظرك يا معلمة بس انا بفضل الانتظار للشراء من مستوي قوي  
> وأعتقد اليوم لازم يهبط حتي لو هنشتري الاسبوع القادم مفيش مشكلة  
> وصبح صبح علي المشكلة

 انت بتقول فيها اهو هبط يا عم

----------


## fxaqaba

الهدف الاول240.75 والذي سيكون صعب الاختراق بالطبع

----------


## bo7a

> شمعة ساعة لم تغلق بعد ولكنها على ما يبدو محاولة بيرشية نحو 23.6%

 حبييب قلبي المعلم الكبير اوي حماده  
فعلا يا معلمة معركة وهنشوف اذا اخترق 241.75  يبقي 241.00  علي الابواب  
ونشتري من هناك اذا ارتد باذن الله

----------


## bo7a

> انت بتقول فيها اهو هبط يا عم

 علي بركة الله

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> شوف يا معلمة لو اقفل فوق 400 خلاص رايح 508 اكيد اكيد البايفت الشهري كان 350 يا معلمة انا كنت شاري امس من 340 ولله الحمد وهدفي 508 نراقب ونشوف

  
السالفه ومافيها يامعلم حوده الحين وشو معنى البايفوت الشهري  :Nono:  . 
هل هو مستوى فايبو ام ماذا انا سأجعل وقفي اذا كسر مستوى 477 . 
الان نقطة 404 تماما ردته كم نؤطه حلوييين . 
وصبح صبح عى حلويييين . 
ومعلمه يامعلمه انا بحبك يامعلمه . 
تم اغلاق العقود اللي من 242.85 عند 241.45 بربح حلوووو وكذلك العقود الاصيه من 241.65 عند 241.45 مع ان الهبوط اكثر انشاء الله واضح وقد اكون مخطئا . 
ولكن خوفا من القابات المعروفه عن المجنون عند بداية الاسبوع الجديد ولكل اسبوع شمس وريح . 
وصبح صبح عى الرييييييييح  :012:

----------


## fxaqaba

اول دعم اثناء الهبوط وبعديها طريقو خضره

----------


## أسامة أمين

بسم الله حياكم الله وبياكم وجعل الجنة مثوانا ومثواكم كيف الأحوال  انشاء الله كلكم كسبانين مع هدا النزول الدي سيستمر انشاء الله

----------


## fxaqaba

اختراق 240.75 سوف يفتح افواه 237.00

----------


## أسامة أمين

> اختراق 240.75 سوف يفتح افواه 237.00

  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  
لكن والله اعلم قد يرتد من 240.80 ليصحح قليلا  ثم يكمل والله اعلم - حدوث تشبع على الستوكاستيك

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

شوفي يا معلمة

----------


## bo7a

> اختراق 240.75 سوف يفتح افواه 237.00

 سليم يا معلم .... بس أنا اعتقد اغلاق الاربع ساعات لن يتعدي 23.6 عند مستوي 240.75  
والارتداد سيكون منها الي 243.00  و  244.00  و  246.80   :Yikes3:

----------


## fxaqaba

اسيبكو شوي عشان الكيك والكابتشينو بس انشالله ميكونش حاطين فيه فوار عشان اقدر اشوفكو تاني... ده عندنا في البيت مش مزحة

----------


## أسامة أمين

الحدر الحدر يا شباب  حطو بالكم مليح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> سليم يا معلم .... بس أنا اعتقد اغلاق الاربع ساعات لن يتعدي 23.6 عند مستوي 240.75  
> والارتداد سيكون منها الي 243.00 و 244.00 و 246.80

 والله يا معلمة شكله الارتداد راح يكون قوي جدا من 240.60 ومش راح يوقف لا بايفت ولا بطيخ

----------


## أسامة أمين

> اسيبكو شوي عشان الكيك والكابتشينو بس انشالله ميكونش حاطين فيه فوار عشان اقدر اشوفكو تاني... ده عندنا في البيت مش مزحة

 ايه يا أبو كرش تاكل وحدك فين حقنا

----------


## fxaqaba

> سليم يا معلم .... بس أنا اعتقد اغلاق الاربع ساعات لن يتعدي 23.6 عند مستوي 240.75  
> والارتداد سيكون منها الي 243.00 و 244.00 و 246.80

 ده لو يا معلم ... لو

----------


## fxaqaba

> ايه يا أبو كرش تاكل وحدك فين حقنا

 اديني عنوانك وابعتلك بــ  D H L

----------


## fxaqaba

> الحدر الحدر يا شباب حطو بالكم مليح

 الكل يترقب الـ 240.75

----------


## أسامة أمين

> اديني عنوانك وابعتلك بــ D H L

 الله يخليك بورك فيك

----------


## فوركسي طموح

مبروووووووك لكل الدببه البائعين  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: . 
واعتقد انه لو ارتفع الان او بعد ظربة لفايبو 23 سيكون الارتفاع تصحيح بسيط ومن ثم الاتجاه لمادون 237 وقد أكون مخطئاً . 
وبالتوفيق انشاء الله للجمييييييع وصبح صبح عى الجميييييييع  :Smile:

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> والله يا سامر باشا أنا عندي برد وتعبان جدا والله  
> وانت عارف برد الصيف عامل ازاي .. بس ان شاء الله انا موجود يا معلم  
> ومتابعك يا قمر وصبح صبح

 متابعك يا قمر وصبح صبح 
انهار ده يوم جنى الارباح   :Thumb:  :013: 
تحياتى للاخوة الموجدين :Thumb:

----------


## أسامة أمين

كما تم التحدير سابقا من هدا الترند فقد ارتد منه

----------


## sindbad4s

معلم بوحه : 
ما رايك في البيع من  241.75 ؟

----------


## فوركسي طموح

عزيزي انا ارى ان البيع اضمن اذا كسر فايبو 23 عند 240.80مع ان امستوى الحالي مغري وقد اكون مخطئاً .

----------


## bo7a

> متابعك يا قمر وصبح صبح 
> انهار ده يوم جنى الارباح  
> تحياتى للاخوة الموجدين

 صباح العسل يادكترة يوم سعيد عليك ان شاء الله  
وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> معلم بوحه : 
> ما رايك في البيع من 241.75 ؟

 والله يا قمر عن نفسي اشتريت من 241.25  وأي هبوط هيكون تعزيز لعقد الشراء ان شاء الله  
بس أنا شايف انه ممكن يهبط مرة تانية يروح لمستوي 240.75  يختبره من جديد  
بالتوفيق يا سندبادنا يا غالي

----------


## bo7a

> أنا هنا يا معلم محمود   خلي بالك شمعة الساعة 10 لوأغلقت في نفس المستوي الحالي يبقي هيكون فيه هبوط على الأقل100 نقطة مع وجود دايفرجنس على الساعة   وأنا وضعت أمر شراء عند 241.25 وان شاء الله يتفعل من هناك   اللي داخل شورت دي هتكون أفضل منطقة لجني الأرباح ولو داخل من مستوي أقل يفضل الخروج عند النقطة دي   ارتداد من البايفوت الشهري والأسبوعي ودبل توب على الساعة يبقي الهبوط زي ما قلتلك  وان شاء الله يتفعل العقد عند 241.25 بهدف 300 : 450 نقطة باذن الله    صبح صبح

 بفضل الله تحقق السيناريو المتوقع وتفعل أمر الشراء   بانتظار الأهداف ان شاء الله   هدف أول  :  242.50   هدف ثاني : 244.25   هدف ثالث : 245.75

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معلمه انت عودتنا عى الديموقراطيه . 
انابعت من 242.8 وبهيدج مية نؤطه . 
ونسال الله التوفيق للجميع .

----------


## bo7a

> مبروووووووك لكل الدببه البائعين . 
> واعتقد انه لو ارتفع الان او بعد ظربة لفايبو 23 سيكون الارتفاع تصحيح بسيط ومن ثم الاتجاه لمادون 237 وقد أكون مخطئاً . 
> وبالتوفيق انشاء الله للجمييييييع وصبح صبح عى الجميييييييع

 حبيب قلبي عبووووووووود  
أنا معاك يا قمر انه ممكن ينزل من تاني يزور  240.75  واذا كسرها هيكون أهدافه جنوبية  
بس اذا كسر واغلق فوق 243.00  هيبقي أقصي هبوط ممكن يحصل عند 242.20  والله أعلم  
دي وجهة نظري المتواضعة جدا يا معلم وبنسبة كبيرة تكون غلط ومنتظر تصحيحك يا غالي  
وصبح صبح علي الغالي   :012:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معلمنا ياكبييييير انا لسه تلميذ عندك واهدافك متوقعه كثير لاننا في تصحيح لموجه اولى من زجزاج واغلب الاليوتيين يقولون ان الارتفاع على الاغلب لايصحح عميقا ولكنه قد يصل لنسبة 61 في بعض ااحيان من الموجه الاولى ومنهم المنهج الي متبعه الدكتور وليد سليمان وفايبو 61 انشاء الله لاكثر من اهدافك وانا الان بايع بالقرب من فايبو 38 وهو قد لايكون نهاية التصحيح ولكن ان ظربه فالهيدج حبيبنا وحبيب الكل وراح افكه مع تعزيز عند الفايبو الذي يليه  :012: . 
واليك تفصيل ما اراه في هذه المشاركه وقد يكون خطئا .  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=4819 
وصبح صبح عى خطئاً وبحببببببببببك يامعلمه  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## safwan86

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
تسجيل متابعة مع  بوحه حبيب الكل ..
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ..

----------


## bo7a

> بفضل الله تحقق السيناريو المتوقع وتفعل أمر الشراء   بانتظار الأهداف ان شاء الله   هدف أول : 242.50   هدف ثاني : 244.25    هدف ثالث : 245.75

 بفضل الله تعالي تحقق الهدف الأول  + 125  نقطة   وبانتظار باقي الأهداف الاسبوع القادم باذن الله   أجازة سعيدة على الجميع ونهاية اسبوع موفقة واسبوع قادم أفضل ان شاء الله   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> معلمنا ياكبييييير انا لسه تلميذ عندك واهدافك متوقعه كثير لاننا في تصحيح لموجه اولى من زجزاج واغلب الاليوتيين يقولون ان الارتفاع على الاغلب لايصحح عميقا ولكنه قد يصل لنسبة 61 في بعض ااحيان من الموجه الاولى ومنهم المنهج الي متبعه الدكتور وليد سليمان وفايبو 61 انشاء الله لاكثر من اهدافك وانا الان بايع بالقرب من فايبو 38 وهو قد لايكون نهاية التصحيح ولكن ان ظربه فالهيدج حبيبنا وحبيب الكل وراح افكه مع تعزيز عند الفايبو الذي يليه . 
> واليك تفصيل ما اراه في هذه المشاركه وقد يكون خطئا .  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=4819 
> وصبح صبح عى خطئاً وبحببببببببببك يامعلمه

 الكبير كبير يا معلمة وأنت استاذي يا قمر  
وجهة نظر محترمة جدا كالعادة وخلينا نشوف الاحداث مع بداية الاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله  
اجازة سعيدة عليك ياقمر وصبح صبح علي القمر   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
> تسجيل متابعة مع بوحه حبيب الكل ..
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ..

 وعليكم السلام يا صفوان باشا  
بالتوفيق لك وللجميع ان شاء الله يا قمر  
وصبح صبح

----------


## safwan86

استاذ بوحه .. عندى سؤال ليك ياباشا هل السعر سيعاود ليختبر 250 مره اخرى اليوم.. اعتقد انه بعيد  شويه لأن خلاص مش باقى غير ساعتين والسوق يقفل.. ماهى وجهتمظرك.

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معلمه تم اغلاق العقود عند 241.75 وبكم نؤطه حلويييييييييين خوفا من قاب بالاسبوع الجديد . 
وصبح صبح عى الاسبوع الجدييييييييييييد :012:  .

----------


## bo7a

> استاذ بوحه .. عندى سؤال ليك ياباشا هل السعر سيعاود ليختبر 250 مره اخرى اليوم.. اعتقد انه بعيد شويه لأن خلاص مش باقى غير ساعتين والسوق يقفل.. ماهى وجهتمظرك.

   صبح صبح يا صفوان باشا   والله هقولك وجهة نظري المتواضعة جدا يمكن قلتها في مشاركة سابقة   هو اقرب لمستوي 241.25  و  240.75  مرة تانية من 242.50  أو أعلي   وكل شئ هيتحدد باغلاق اليوم لأنه مهم جدا وهيتحدد عليه الشغل في الاسبوع القادم   لو عندك عقود بيع يفضل اغلاقها قبل اغلاق السوق .. خوفا من حدوث جابات زي الاسابيع الماضية  كان الجاب الاسبوع السابق أكبر من 85  نقطة   عن نفسي خرجت بعد تحقق الهدف الاول والحمد لله ومنتظر الهبوط مرة أخري لمستويات قوية   وهشتري بنفس الأهداف ان شاء الله .... "  وجهة نظري المتواضعة جدا "  تحياتي لك يا قمر واجازة سعيدة عليك واسبوع قادم أفضل باذن الله

----------


## safwan86

هههههههههههههه انا برده حسيت انه عايز يندل عشان كده سألت .

----------


## bo7a

> معلمه تم اغلاق العقود عند 241.75 وبكم نؤطه حلويييييييييين خوفا من قاب بالاسبوع الجديد . 
> وصبح صبح عى الاسبوع الجدييييييييييييد .

 صبح صبح يا معلم   أحسن حاجة عملتها والحمد لله اليوم كان المكسب ممتاز   الاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله يتحدد وجهته من اغلاق اليوم وهنركب الموج   :012:   بس مستنيين عبد اللطيف أبو هيف يعطينا الاشارات    وصبح صبح علي الاشارات   :012:

----------


## safwan86

صباح الرعب يامعلم بوحه.. تفتكر رايح تانى يختبر عند 241 ولا ايه يامعلمى   :013:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

اااااااااه على عبد الطيف ابو هيف هو فين اياااااااامووووه .  
وصبح صبح عى أيااااااامووووه  :012:  
والله يامعلم انا شايف ان الباوند النذ واقف عند مقاومات قويه امام الدولار والين واعتقد انه حيخوورها شويه  :Smile: .  
الف مبروك يامعلمه على ال125 نؤطه والله توني شايف الرد بتاعك وانشاء الله من ربح لربح ياسيد الرجاله . 
ومسي مسي عى الرجاله .

----------


## جودك

كم وصل الباوند دولار والباوند ين
لاني في الحقيقة خارج برا ولا انا عارف الاسعارا او اي احد يعطينا موقع للاسعار المباشرة

----------


## برنس قطر

> كم وصل الباوند دولار والباوند ين
> لاني في الحقيقة خارج برا ولا انا عارف الاسعارا او اي احد يعطينا موقع للاسعار المباشرة

   www.forex.com

----------


## أبومحمود

> صبح صبح يا معلم   أحسن حاجة عملتها والحمد لله اليوم كان المكسب ممتاز   الاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله يتحدد وجهته من اغلاق اليوم وهنركب الموج   بس مستنيين عبد اللطيف أبو هيف يعطينا الاشارات    وصبح صبح علي الاشارات

 أحلى مساء للمعلم    كله تمام   والحمد لله أسبوع أكثر من رايع  بقيادتك ياعسل  .. والأسبوع الجاي إن شاء الله أحلى   .. تصبحوا  على خير

----------


## فوركسي طموح

خارها الباوند يامعلمه امام الدولار والين . 
وندمت على اغلاق العقود خوفا من قاب فالاسبوع الجديد هههههه لو صبرت شويه ياعبدوه  :Doh:  :Doh:   
اعتقد وقد اكون مخطئا يامعلم لو انه اغلق تحت فايبو 23 . 
حيبئى اللونق خطر شويا وكل صعود هو فرصه جيده للشورت حتى الوصول الى 237 على الاقل . 
وصبح صبح على الاقل  :012:  :012:

----------


## ابوثابت

> خارها الباوند يامعلمه امام الدولار والين . 
> وندمت على اغلاق العقود خوفا من قاب فالاسبوع الجديد هههههه لو صبرت شويه ياعبدوه   
> اعتقد وقد اكون مخطئا يامعلم لو انه اغلق تحت فايبو 23 . 
> حيبئى اللونق خطر شويا وكل صعود هو فرصه جيده للشورت حتى الوصول الى 237 على الاقل . 
> وصبح صبح على الاقل

 الحمد لله يخلف الله عليك بالبركه ان شاء الله

----------


## فوركسي طموح

امزح ترى يابوثابت والحمد لله على كل حال . 
وبالعكس الاقفال بربح قليل افضل من وصول السعر لمستويات بعيده دون اقفال ومن ثم ارتداده وضرب الستوب . 
خذينا اللي الله كاتبه ونسأله تعالى التوفيق للجميع .

----------


## أسامة أمين

احم احم

----------


## fxaqaba

اذا فتح gap سوف نشهد مستوى 237.50

----------


## فوركسي طموح

صبح صبح عى الجدعان وويكند فوركسي سعيد انشاء الله 
فكس جابا العزيز برنامج الميتاتريدر والشله بتعته اغلقت حداعشر ونصف . 
ولكن هناك بعض البرامج مثل ما اخبرني استاذي الغالي سمير صيام ونسيت اسم البرنامج بالتحديد لايغلق الا الساعه ثناعشر والسعر اغلق على 241.95 على ما اعتقد . 
اي انه لم يغلق تحت فايبو 23 وارتد منه . 
نستنى نشوف بداية الاسبوع الجديد وانا عن نفسي اذا تبين كسر مستوى 23 وقد اكون مخطئا سأبيع بعننننف . 
والمعلم اجازه وليته يجي ويصبح عى العننننف  :012:

----------


## ابوثابت

> صبح صبح عى الجدعان وويكند فوركسي سعيد انشاء الله 
> فكس جابا العزيز برنامج الميتاتريدر والشله بتعته اغلقت حداعشر ونصف . 
> ولكن هناك بعض البرامج مثل ما اخبرني استاذي الغالي سمير صيام ونسيت اسم البرنامج بالتحديد لايغلق الا الساعه ثناعشر والسعر اغلق على 241.95 على ما اعتقد . 
> اي انه لم يغلق تحت فايبو 23 وارتد منه . 
> نستنى نشوف بداية الاسبوع الجديد وانا عن نفسي اذا تبين كسر مستوى 23 وقد اكون مخطئا سأبيع بعننننف . 
> والمعلم اجازه وليته يجي ويصبح عى العننننف

 الله لا يهينك يا حبذا تعطيني اسم البرنامج
لان الشركه عنديFXSol واغلق على240.75 الساعه 11.30 بتةقيت مكه المكرمه

----------


## Ebraheem

> معلمه انت عودتنا عى الديموقراطيه . 
> انابعت من 242.8 وبهيدج مية نؤطه . 
> ونسال الله التوفيق للجميع .

 الموضوع جميل جدا لكن نبغى نعرف مين المعلمه المقصوده هنا ، لأنه من متابعة الموضوع أعتقد ان النقطه هذه غير واضحه فهناك بعض الردود بتقول يامعلم والآخر يقول يامعلمه او الأستاذ وصبح صبح  :Regular Smile:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معلمه هي بفتح الميم وتشديد العين وفتح اللام والمقصود فيها المعلم وهي على وزن دكتره وهندسه  :Smile: . 
وكبير حتتنا هنا ومعلمنا واستاذنا هو المعلم بوحه . 
وصبح صبح هي كلمة السر  :012:

----------


## Ebraheem

> معلمه هي بفتح الميم وتشديد العين وفتح اللام والمقصود فيها المعلم وهي على وزن دكتره وهندسه . 
> وكبير حتتنا هنا ومعلمنا واستاذنا هو المعلم بوحه . 
> وصبح صبح هي كلمة السر

 الله ينور عليك  كده تمام يامعلمه  :Tongue Smile:  مشكور على سرعة الرد اللطيف ، والحقيقه الموضوع جميل جدا وكل المشاركين فيه دكتره وهندسه كمان واستاذنا الكبير بوحه ربنا يعطيه العافيه والصحه والى الأمام ربنا يكرمنا جميعا .  :Rose:  متابع  :Cool:

----------


## bo7a

صباح الفل والياسمين علي عيون كل الحلوين   واسبوع طيب ملئ بالأرباح بإذن الله ويارب تكونوا قضيتوا أجازة سعيدة    :Drive1:  صبح صبح   :Drive1:

----------


## bo7a

> احم احم

 صباح الفل يا زعيم ... ان شاء الله اسبوع زي القشطة علي الجميع   وموفقين ان شاء الله .. نستني بس الافتتاح ونشوف الجابات هتبقي ايه نظامها   علشان نقفلها بادينا وبعدين نشوف طريق ابو الاندال   صبح يا زعامة

----------


## bo7a

> اذا فتح gap سوف نشهد مستوى 237.50

 صباح الفل يا معلم حماده يا كبير أوي ..... المعلم حماده يعني الكاميرات والشارتات الشقية   تسلم الايادي يا كبير المنطقة وخلينا نشوف واللي فيه الخير يقدمه ربنا

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح عى الجدعان وويكند فوركسي سعيد انشاء الله 
> فكس جابا العزيز برنامج الميتاتريدر والشله بتعته اغلقت حداعشر ونصف . 
> ولكن هناك بعض البرامج مثل ما اخبرني استاذي الغالي سمير صيام ونسيت اسم البرنامج بالتحديد لايغلق الا الساعه ثناعشر والسعر اغلق على 241.95 على ما اعتقد . 
> اي انه لم يغلق تحت فايبو 23 وارتد منه . 
> نستنى نشوف بداية الاسبوع الجديد وانا عن نفسي اذا تبين كسر مستوى 23 وقد اكون مخطئا سأبيع بعننننف . 
> والمعلم اجازه وليته يجي ويصبح عى العننننف

 صباح الجمال .. صباح الدلال ... صباحك سكر ... يا أبو العيال   :012:   فعلا يا قمر البرامج اللي سهروا شوية قفل عند 240.95  يعني ارتداد من مستوي 23.6    بس التحليل دا هيكون لاغي في حالة وجود جاب وإحتمال يحصل نفس سيناريو الأسابيع الماضية   يهبط كمان شوية ويطلع يقفل الجاب ... عموما الشغل كله هيبقي علي مستوي 23.6 الارتداد أو الكسر   وربك يسهل ان شاء الله  وبعدين انت مش عارف مين ابو هيف بقي   طيب اطلع يا معلمة بالشارت المرقم بدل ما نسيحوا قدام الدنيا كلها ونقول مين أكبر غواص   :012:   وصبح صبح علي الغواص   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> الله لا يهينك يا حبذا تعطيني اسم البرنامج
> لان الشركه عنديFXSol واغلق على240.75 الساعه 11.30 بتةقيت مكه المكرمه

 صباح العسل يا راجل يا عسل   بعدها بنصف ساعة ارتفع 20  نقطة فقط يا ابو ثابت .. يمكن عبود نسي وقال 241.95   ولكن الاغلاق كان عند 240.95  يا غالي وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> معلمه هي بفتح الميم وتشديد العين وفتح اللام والمقصود فيها المعلم وهي على وزن دكتره وهندسه . 
> وكبير حتتنا هنا ومعلمنا واستاذنا هو المعلم بوحه . 
> وصبح صبح هي كلمة السر

 طيب يا معلم زي ما شكلت الكلمة كدا عاوزين تشكيل الشارت   :012:   والعفو يا غالي انت اللي استاذي واستاذ استاذي كمان وصبح صبح علي كمان

----------


## bo7a

> الله ينور عليك  كده تمام يامعلمه  مشكور على سرعة الرد اللطيف ، والحقيقه الموضوع جميل جدا وكل المشاركين فيه دكتره وهندسه كمان واستاذنا الكبير بوحه ربنا يعطيه العافيه والصحه والى الأمام ربنا يكرمنا جميعا .  متابع

 انت اللي منور والله يا استاذ ابراهيم والموضوع أحلي بوجودك معانا يا قمر   الله يبارك فيك ويخليك ودايما كسبانين بفضل الله وانا تلميذك يا غالي   صبح صبح

----------


## fxaqaba

تحليلات الندل

----------


## forex147

[quote=Ebraheem;387825]الموضوع جميل جدا لكن نبغى نعرف مين المعلمه المقصوده هنا ، لأنه من متابعة الموضوع أعتقد ان النقطه هذه غير واضحه فهناك بعض الردود بتقول يامعلم والآخر يقول يامعلمه او الأستاذ  
خههههههههههههههههههه
الله يضحك سنك انت خمتك الصوره 
وصبح وصبح على  المعلمه ورجالته :012:

----------


## SamerHassnou

> صباح الفل والياسمين علي عيون كل الحلوين   واسبوع طيب ملئ بالأرباح بإذن الله ويارب تكونوا قضيتوا أجازة سعيدة     صبح صبح

 ازاي الباشاوات 
ازاي بوحه 
كده تسيبنا يا راجل طول الأسبوع الي فات
عدناها النوبة دي بس لزوم تروءء لينا الشارت الأسبوع ده 
راجع الخاص 
و صبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

صبح صحب علي الناس الحلوة بس والوحشين لاء لاء لاء 
وصباحكم سكر

----------


## فوركسي طموح

الكل يصبح على عودة المعلم ووزير الدفاع وبقية الرجاله واسبوع سعيد انشاء الله للكل . 
معلمه بالنسبه للتشكيل فانا الى الان ماشي على الترقيمات السابقه التي طرحتها على مكتبك وقد يخطيء باقيها .  
احنا بعنا من 251 لتصحيح كان في موجه مكتمله من الموجه الخامسه للموجه الكبرى وهي في الشارت الثاني لهذه المشاركه.  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...65&postcount=5 
وتم التأكد من ان تلك الموجه هي نهاية الخامسه من الخامسه لما كسر أولها عند 245 واننا بتصحيح قد يستهدف على الاقل فايبو 38 بالميه من كامل الخمس موجات الكبرى .  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=3311  
والتصحيح اللي راح لكامل الخمس موجات الى 237.71 اعتقد انه الموجه أي وفقا لتركيبه والذي اوحى انه قد يكون زجزاج ولن يصحح عميقا لأن الموجات اللي نزلت الى 237.71 هي خمس موجات وذلك لايكون الا في الموجه اي من الزجزاج فقط . 
وهو الان يصحح فالبي ومن ثم سيعود في السي للاسفل واعتقد ان البي قد تكون اكتفت عند فايبو 38 وهو 243.9 وهو نازل فالسي وقد نتأكد من انتهاء البي تماما عند كسر مستوي 23 وهو بالقرب منه الان واليك احتمالات السي من البي والتي ستتبعها السي الكبرى لتحت التي سبق وان اوردتها .   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=3934 
اما الموجه سي فأقل اهدافها القاع الاخير ولكني اتوقع اكثر من ذلك وقد تكون نسبة 50% على الاقل من كامل الخمس الموجات الكبرى قويه وهي عند 236.50 تقريبا ولكن اهداف السي قد تتضح اكثر بتتبع موجاتها الداخليه وقد اكون مخطئاً في ذلك .  
وصبح صبح على ذلك  :012:

----------


## bo7a

> تحليلات الندل

  :Ohmy:  :Ohmy:  :Ohmy:  :Ohmy:  :Ohmy:  :Ohmy:  :Ohmy:  :Ohmy:  :Ohmy:  :Ohmy:  :Ohmy:  
والله معاك حق يا معلم هو كدا فعلا   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> خههههههههههههههههههه
> الله يضحك سنك انت خمتك الصوره 
> وصبح وصبح على المعلمه ورجالته

 صباح الفل يا رياسة ... الصورة دي عملتلي قلق مش ممكن   وكذا واحد افتكرني   :Cloud9:   وأولهم حبيبنا أبو تركي

----------


## fxaqaba

حطيت موضوع عن الفوركس اللي هو صورة الفنجان ونقلو للاستراحة الله وكيلك عشان كلو احباط مع انها كانت وجهة نظر مفيدة....على كل حال هينا مستمرين................... اختراق 23.6% رايح يسهل الطريق قدام 237.00 لا محالة

----------


## bo7a

> ازاي الباشاوات 
> ازاي بوحه 
> كده تسيبنا يا راجل طول الأسبوع الي فات
> عدناها النوبة دي بس لزوم تروءء لينا الشارت الأسبوع ده 
> راجع الخاص 
> و صبح صبح

 صباح الورد يا سامر باشا   طول الاسبوع ايه بس يا قمر هو انا اقدر استغني لحظة واحدة عن حبايب قلبي   دا هو يوم واحد بس ومش بايدي والله .. دا انا عندي دور برد هيموتني   :Doh:   ومعاك يا قمر مش هغيب لحظة تاني  صبح صبح

----------


## fxaqaba

كسر الترند على الديلي .... وصعب على الندل الرجوع اعلى من الشمعة الاخيرة بس هاي الشمعة طولها  200 نقطة واللي رح تكون ارض الملعلب للندل

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صحب علي الناس الحلوة بس والوحشين لاء لاء لاء 
> وصباحكم سكر

 يعني أنا صبح صبح ولا مش صبح صبح   :012:   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> الكل يصبح على عودة المعلم ووزير الدفاع وبقية الرجاله واسبوع سعيد انشاء الله للكل . 
> معلمه بالنسبه للتشكيل فانا الى الان ماشي على الترقيمات السابقه التي طرحتها على مكتبك وقد يخطيء باقيها .  
> احنا بعنا من 251 لتصحيح كان في موجه مكتمله من الموجه الخامسه للموجه الكبرى وهي في الشارت الثاني لهذه المشاركه.  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...65&postcount=5 
> وتم التأكد من ان تلك الموجه هي نهاية الخامسه من الخامسه لما كسر أولها عند 245 واننا بتصحيح قد يستهدف على الاقل فايبو 38 بالميه من كامل الخمس موجات الكبرى .  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=3311  
> والتصحيح اللي راح لكامل الخمس موجات الى 237.71 اعتقد انه الموجه أي وفقا لتركيبه والذي اوحى انه قد يكون زجزاج ولن يصحح عميقا لأن الموجات اللي نزلت الى 237.71 هي خمس موجات وذلك لايكون الا في الموجه اي من الزجزاج فقط . 
> وهو الان يصحح فالبي ومن ثم سيعود في السي للاسفل واعتقد ان البي قد تكون اكتفت عند فايبو 38 وهو 243.9 وهو نازل فالسي وقد نتأكد من انتهاء البي تماما عند كسر مستوي 23 وهو بالقرب منه الان واليك احتمالات السي من البي والتي ستتبعها السي الكبرى لتحت التي سبق وان اوردتها .   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=3934 
> اما الموجه سي فأقل اهدافها القاع الاخير ولكني اتوقع اكثر من ذلك وقد تكون نسبة 50% على الاقل من كامل الخمس الموجات الكبرى قويه وهي عند 236.50 تقريبا ولكن اهداف السي قد تتضح اكثر بتتبع موجاتها الداخليه وقد اكون مخطئاً في ذلك .  
> وصبح صبح على ذلك

   انت بقي عاوزلك سقفة كبير جدا جدا    :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   تسلم الايادي يا عبود تقرير ولا أروع من كدا ... أعتقد كدا الناس عرفوا مين عبد اللطيف أبو هيف   وجهة نظر محترمة جدا يا عبود مفيش كلام بعد كدا ومنتظرين تحقيق السيناريو يا قمر والله الموفق   متابع معاك يا غالي ونشوف المستويات دي نحطها قدام عنينا   وصبح صبح علي عنينا  :012:

----------


## forex147

مساء الخير
في اخبار عن القابات الليله ولا لا واللي عنده موقع يوضح الاسعار الحاليه  يدلنا عليه مشكووورا

----------


## برنس قطر

المجنون ايش وضعه يا جماعه

----------


## medhat 2007

السعر الان 240.59

----------


## forex147

> السعر الان 240.59

 تشكر يا عسل

----------


## bo7a

مساء القشطة علي الجميع   علي موقع فوركس ماركت ابو الاندال عمل هي النهاردا 242.98 والسعر الان 241.00   اذا حصل جاب لفوق يبقي هينزل يختبر فايبو 23.6  ويقفل الجاب وبعدين صعود اذا ارتد من الفايبو   في حالة الكسر يبقي مستوي 239.05  علي الابواب   اذا كان الجاب سفلي هيصعد يختبر فايبو 23.6  ويقفل الجاب وبعدين صعود اذا كسر ومنها لمستويات كبيرة   اما اذا ارتد منها يبقي هنشوف 239.05  وبعدها 236.50   وصبح صبح

----------


## forex147

بوحه الين كندي اسعاره ايه في الموقع اللي عندك

----------


## fxaqaba

روتانا بوحة .... مش حتقدر تغمض عينيك

----------


## فوركسي طموح

فكس جابا هههههههههههههههه تراك جننتني بتعليقاتك المرحه . 
رووووح ياشيخ الله يسعدك .  
وصبح صبح عى يسعدك .

----------


## fxaqaba

61.8% سوف تدعم الندل في هبوطه وسيقف عند 239.50 تقريبا للاختبار واحتمال الارتداد منها

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح على الناس الحلوه أسمحولي على الإنقطاع  
سعر المجنون 239.90 حالياً أتوقع القاب هو 90 نقطه هو أقفل على 240.80  
هذا ما أراه على برنامج ال FXCM

----------


## فوركسي طموح

شكرا يامتهاوي وقد لايعود لتغطيته سريعا انا سأقف على الحياد وان عاد لتغطيته اليوم بعت اول مايغطيه والا فالحياد اسلم من وجهة نظري وياحبذا لو تخبرنا عن سعر الباوند دولار الحالي واكون لك شاكر وممنون . 
وصبح صبح ياعم متهاوي .

----------


## SamerHassnou

صبح صبح  
هي الأسعار يا شباب  
الباوند يورو 240.06 
صبح صبح

----------


## DR.NAAS

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته
عندي سؤال لو تكرمتم
 عندي ملف weekly pivot fibo
ونقطة 23% هي 241.31
وعند الاخوه نقطة 23% في هذا الموضوع هي 240.75
فما المشكله في رأيكم هل يوجد ملف خاص لل بايفوت؟ واذا كان هناك ملف ارجو ارساله
تمنياتي للجميع بالتوووفيق في اسبوع حافل بالارباح باذن الله
تحياتي,,,

----------


## Mothawee

أتوقع وضع أوامر بيع من نقطه 240.80 أفضل بهدف أول 200 نقطه ومن ثمه إن شاء الله يكون الهدف الثاني 237.05

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته 
> عندي سؤال لو تكرمتم
> عندي ملف weekly pivot fibo
> ونقطة 23% هي 241.31
> وعند الاخوه نقطة 23% في هذا الموضوع هي 240.75
> فما المشكله في رأيكم هل يوجد ملف خاص لل بايفوت؟ واذا كان هناك ملف ارجو ارساله
> تمنياتي للجميع بالتوووفيق في اسبوع حافل بالارباح باذن الله 
> تحياتي,,,

 دكتور ناس الفايبو المقصود بمشاركات الاخوه هو ليس فايبو الويكلي وانما الفايبو المرسوم بين القمه والقاع .

----------


## DR.NAAS

> دكتور ناس الفايبو المقصود بمشاركات الاخوه هو ليس فايبو الويكلي وانما الفايبو المرسوم بين القمه والقاع .

 بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
يعني الخوط ترسم يدويه من قبل احد الاخوه المتمرسين ام هناك مؤشر خاص؟
تحياتي ,,

----------


## فوركسي طموح

نعم يا استاذي ولاتتطلب احتراف وانما اداة الفايبو مرفقه فبرامج الشارتات كلها . 
وطريقة استخدامها سهل ولكني لا اعرف كيف اوصل طريقة الشرح . 
والكمبيوتر اللي انا عليه الان لايوجد به برنامج الرسم والشرح وانشاء الله ياتي احد الاخوه ويفيدك بذلك بالتفصيل الممل .

----------


## DR.NAAS

> نعم يا استاذي ولاتتطلب احتراف وانما اداة الفايبو مرفقه فبرامج الشارتات كلها .

  

> وطريقة استخدامها سهل ولكني لا اعرف كيف اوصل طريقة الشرح . 
> والكمبيوتر اللي انا عليه الان لايوجد به برنامج الرسم والشرح وانشاء الله ياتي احد الاخوه ويفيدك بذلك بالتفصيل الممل .

 مشكوووووووور وماقصرت :Thumb:

----------


## medhat 2007

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شوف يا دكتور رسم الفايبو يكون من قمة الشارت الى القاع لو كان الترند هابط بحيث تكون نقطة 100 عند قمة الشارت و نقطة صفر عند القاع
و اذا كان الترند صاعد يكون العكس نبدا من الاسفل او من القاع الى القمة بحيث تكون نقطة 100 فى الاسفل و نقطة الصفر فى الاعلى 
و طبعا كل فريم له نقاط الفايبو الخاصة بيه 
و لكل منى وافر التحية

----------


## medhat 2007

الرابط دا فيه شرح تفصيلى عن خطوط الفايبو http://https://forum.arabictrader.co...ead.php?t=1201

----------


## medhat 2007

لو الرابط مش بيفتح عندك الموضوع موجود فى ارشيف المواضيع التعليمية تحت اسم 
خطوط الفايبوناتشى :فكرتها و طريقة رسمها باختصار 
الموضوع للاستاذ ابو عاصم
و لك التحية

----------


## SamerHassnou

> السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته 
> عندي سؤال لو تكرمتم
> عندي ملف weekly pivot fibo
> ونقطة 23% هي 241.31
> وعند الاخوه نقطة 23% في هذا الموضوع هي 240.75
> فما المشكله في رأيكم هل يوجد ملف خاص لل بايفوت؟ واذا كان هناك ملف ارجو ارساله
> تمنياتي للجميع بالتوووفيق في اسبوع حافل بالارباح باذن الله
> تحياتي,,,

  

> دكتور ناس الفايبو المقصود بمشاركات الاخوه هو ليس فايبو الويكلي وانما الفايبو المرسوم بين القمه والقاع .

  

> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم يعني الخوط ترسم يدويه من قبل احد الاخوه المتمرسين ام هناك مؤشر خاص؟ 
> تحياتي ,,

    

> نعم يا استاذي ولاتتطلب احتراف وانما اداة الفايبو مرفقه فبرامج الشارتات كلها . 
> وطريقة استخدامها سهل ولكني لا اعرف كيف اوصل طريقة الشرح . 
> والكمبيوتر اللي انا عليه الان لايوجد به برنامج الرسم والشرح وانشاء الله ياتي احد الاخوه ويفيدك بذلك بالتفصيل الممل .

  
هذا ملف تعليمي أيضا على الفايبونتشي  
صبح صبح

----------


## medhat 2007

يا رجالة يوجد جاب حوالى 120 نقطة هندخل و لا ايه 
فينك يا بوحة ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## DR.NAAS

> لو الرابط مش بيفتح عندك الموضوع موجود فى ارشيف المواضيع التعليمية تحت اسم 
> خطوط الفايبوناتشى :فكرتها و طريقة رسمها باختصار 
> الموضوع للاستاذ ابو عاصم
> و لك التحية

 شكرا اخي الكريم  :Regular Smile: 
تحياتي ,,

----------


## أبومحمود

صبح صبح على المعلم وجميع الرجالة وإن شاء الله تكون خفيت من البرد .. الشارت للمراقبة 3 نقاط مقاومة للي يحب يستغل القاب للشراء يفضل الدخول من مناطق المقاومة ، وإن شاء الله أسبوع ربح وافر  لي ولكم جميعاً

----------


## medhat 2007

[quote=شارت يومي;388485]صبح صبح على المعلم وجميع الرجالة وإن شاء الله تكون خفيت من البرد .. الشارت للمراقبة 3 نقاط مقاومة للي يحب يستغل القاب للشراء يفضل الدخول من مناطق المقاومة ، وإن شاء الله أسبوع ربح وافر لي ولكم جميعاً   :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## جودك

هذا شارت الدولار ين

----------


## omaraiad

:Yikes3:

----------


## omaraiad

قامت قوات المعلم بوحه خلال الاجازه بضرب بهايم الندل بالحمى القلاعيه وصبح صبح على القلاعيه والموضوع موضوع

----------


## fxaqaba

237.00 صبح واضحاً

----------


## خالد ابن الوليد

تحياتي لبوحة ولجميع الاعضاء المحاربين

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح على الناس الحلوه أسمحولي على الإنقطاع  
> سعر المجنون 239.90 حالياً أتوقع القاب هو 90 نقطه هو أقفل على 240.80  
> هذا ما أراه على برنامج ال FXCM

 صباح القشطة يا متهاوي باشا ... اخبارك ايه ياجميل والله لك وحشة   اسبوع موفق باذن الله وكله مكاسب يا غالي  صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح  
> هي الأسعار يا شباب  
> الباوند يورو 240.06 
> صبح صبح   الملف المرفق 79767

 حبيب قلبي سامووووووووووورة تسلم الايادي يا معلم   نهارك سعيد ان شاء الله ويوم زي القشطة

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته 
> عندي سؤال لو تكرمتم
> عندي ملف weekly pivot fibo
> ونقطة 23% هي 241.31
> وعند الاخوه نقطة 23% في هذا الموضوع هي 240.75
> فما المشكله في رأيكم هل يوجد ملف خاص لل بايفوت؟ واذا كان هناك ملف ارجو ارساله
> تمنياتي للجميع بالتوووفيق في اسبوع حافل بالارباح باذن الله 
> تحياتي,,,

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   اهلا اهلا يا دكتور منورنا والله ... معذرة علي التأخير وأتمني يكون الجالة أفادوك   تحياتي لك يا قمر ونتمني نشوف مشاركاتك ووجهات نظرك معانا دايما   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> يا رجالة يوجد جاب حوالى 120 نقطة هندخل و لا ايه 
> فينك يا بوحة ؟؟؟؟؟

 حبيبي مدحت باشا ...... وحشتني موت يا كبير المنطقة   أنا أهو يا قمر منتظرين الطبخة تستوي بس وهنضرب ضرب يموت   صباح العسل يا عسل ومتابعك يا غالي

----------


## bo7a

> قامت قوات المعلم بوحه خلال الاجازه بضرب بهايم الندل بالحمى القلاعيه وصبح صبح على القلاعيه والموضوع موضوع

   حبيب قلبي المعلم شباطة الكبير أوي   والله بقيت اكره الاجازة علشان مش بشوف الناس الحلوة دي فيها   ربنا يديم المعروف يا معلم .........  وصبح صبح   دا احنا هنضربهم ضرب النهاردا لحد ما يبانلهم اصحاب

----------


## aboali

بوحه 
يلا عاوزين زقه من تحت علشان يغلق الجاب ونعرف طريقه لفين هذا الاسبوع
بالتوفيق يا غالى

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح على المعلم وجميع الرجالة وإن شاء الله تكون خفيت من البرد .. الشارت للمراقبة 3 نقاط مقاومة للي يحب يستغل القاب للشراء يفضل الدخول من مناطق المقاومة ، وإن شاء الله أسبوع ربح وافر لي ولكم جميعاً

 صباح القشطة يا راجل يا قشطة   الحمد لله يا قمر أحسن بكتير وان شاء الله هنستغل كل فرصة الاسبوع دا وربنا يوفقنا جميعا  نكتة الاسبوع في السريع بقي علشان نفرفش كدا

----------


## bo7a

> تحياتي لبوحة ولجميع الاعضاء المحاربين

 إيه النور دا كله .... حبيب قلبي خالووووووود عندنا ومحدش قدنا   منور يا برنانكي العرب وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> بوحه 
> يلا عاوزين زقه من تحت علشان يغلق الجاب ونعرف طريقه لفين هذا الاسبوع
> بالتوفيق يا غالى

 خلاص يا كبير المنطقة .... أنا بعت أجيب عربيات نقل ولودر علشان نخبط من تحت

----------


## bo7a

بإذن الله هستفتح الأسبوع الجميل دا بأول صفقة   شراء من السعر الحالي 239.45  والهدف  240.75   والله الموفق

----------


## osamajamal

مساء الخير يا جدعان 
بالنظر إلى الشارت الأسبوعي نجد أن نقطة ال 239.51 هي نقطة مقاومة سابقة (سهمين أحمرين)  تم اختراقها في 21-5-2007 ، فتحولت إلى نقطة دعم ارتد منها السعر مرتين (سهمين أخضرين) . 
لذلك أنصح بالانتظار لنعرف هل سيتم اختراقها إلى الأسفل فيكون الهدف 237.30 تقريبا ، أم سيرتد منها إلى أعلى ليختبر مناطق 242.80 - 243 ؟ 
كذلك نلاحظ تكون نموذج الرأس والكتفين (داخل المربع الزرق) ، وخط المقاومة السابق هو خط العنق ، في حال كسره جنوباً يعني أن الهبوط سيكون أكيداً . 
طبعاً هذا لا يعني أن يكون هناك تذبذب نحو الأعلى قبل كسر هذا الدعم ، يمكن أن يستفاد منه بعمليات لونغ ذات أهداف قريبة (خصوصاً فيما يتعلق بتسكير القاب) . 
التشارت مرفق 
تحياتي

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> بإذن الله هستفتح الأسبوع الجميل دا بأول صفقة    شراء من السعر الحالي 239.45 والهدف 240.75    والله الموفق

 أسعد الله صباحكم جميعا بالخير والخيرات وحبيب قلبي بوحة  قنص حلو يا حلو وموفق دوما وابدا يا غالي يا طيب   :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:   وان شاء الله اسبوع خير للجميع  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

----------


## أبومحمود

طيب خد دي على السريع  بس ماتقولش قديمة   مديك هي قبل ساعة ونص من الموعد
((  مرة واحد بلدينا مراته ولدت بنت الساعة3الفجر قام ورمى البنت من الشباك وقال معديش بنات تيجي وش الصبح ))

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> مساء الخير يا جدعان 
> بالنظر إلى الشارت الأسبوعي نجد أن نقطة ال 239.51 هي نقطة مقاومة سابقة (سهمين أحمرين) تم اختراقها في 21-5-2007 ، فتحولت إلى نقطة دعم ارتد منها السعر مرتين (سهمين أخضرين) . 
> لذلك أنصح بالانتظار لنعرف هل سيتم اختراقها إلى الأسفل فيكون الهدف 237.30 تقريبا ، أم سيرتد منها إلى أعلى ليختبر مناطق 242.80 - 243 ؟ 
> كذلك نلاحظ تكون نموذج الرأس والكتفين (داخل المربع الزرق) ، وخط المقاومة السابق هو خط العنق ، في حال كسره جنوباً يعني أن الهبوط سيكون أكيداً . 
> طبعاً هذا لا يعني أن يكون هناك تذبذب نحو الأعلى قبل كسر هذا الدعم ، يمكن أن يستفاد منه بعمليات لونغ ذات أهداف قريبة (خصوصاً فيما يتعلق بتسكير القاب) . 
> التشارت مرفق 
> تحياتي

  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:   ربنا يبارك فيك ويجزيك كل خير يا طيب  متابعة رائعة ما شاء الله عليك  تحياتي وتقديري  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

----------


## أبومحمود

معلمة  ممكن كمان اليورو ين شراء من 162   برضة فرصة حلوة

----------


## bo7a

> مساء الخير يا جدعان 
> بالنظر إلى الشارت الأسبوعي نجد أن نقطة ال 239.51 هي نقطة مقاومة سابقة (سهمين أحمرين) تم اختراقها في 21-5-2007 ، فتحولت إلى نقطة دعم ارتد منها السعر مرتين (سهمين أخضرين) . 
> لذلك أنصح بالانتظار لنعرف هل سيتم اختراقها إلى الأسفل فيكون الهدف 237.30 تقريبا ، أم سيرتد منها إلى أعلى ليختبر مناطق 242.80 - 243 ؟ 
> كذلك نلاحظ تكون نموذج الرأس والكتفين (داخل المربع الزرق) ، وخط المقاومة السابق هو خط العنق ، في حال كسره جنوباً يعني أن الهبوط سيكون أكيداً . 
> طبعاً هذا لا يعني أن يكون هناك تذبذب نحو الأعلى قبل كسر هذا الدعم ، يمكن أن يستفاد منه بعمليات لونغ ذات أهداف قريبة (خصوصاً فيما يتعلق بتسكير القاب) . 
> التشارت مرفق 
> تحياتي

 حبيب قلبي يا اوس منور والله يا غالي ... فينك كدا من زمان وفين تحليلاتك الجميلة دي   كلام زي الفل مفيش بعد كدا وعموما لونج حتي يغلق الجاب وبعدها نشوف لو هيكسر 239.05  أو 242.85  لأنهم من وجهة نظري المتواضعة جدا أصعب مناطق على ابو الاندال   وكسر منطقة منهم يبقي إتجاهه اتعرف بشكل كبير   نورت يا قمر وصبح صبح

----------


## أبومحمود

برضة الدولار ين من السعر الحالي 117.40   شراء    دي فرص ممكن ما تتعوضش

----------


## osamajamal

التوفيق للجميع يا جابر 
ملاحظة : 
في مداخلتي السابقة كتبت جملة سقطت منها "ألا" حيث كتبتها : 
طبعاً هذا لا يعني أن يكون هناك تذبذب نحو الأعلى قبل كسر هذا الدعم  
والصحيح 
طبعاً هذا لا يعني أن لا يكون هناك تذبذب نحو الأعلى قبل كسر هذا الدعم  لذلك وجب التنبيه  تحياتي

----------


## bo7a

> أسعد الله صباحكم جميعا بالخير والخيرات وحبيب قلبي بوحة  قنص حلو يا حلو وموفق دوما وابدا يا غالي يا طيب    وان شاء الله اسبوع خير للجميع  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى  والله الموفق

 أجمل صباح عندي .. صباحك الوردي ... صباحك البسام   مش ممكن حبيب قلبي جابر باشا هنا ؟؟ والله والله لك وحشة يا غالي   وربنا يوفقنا جميعا بفضله وصبح صبح يا زعيم   همسه : كويس انك لحقت تعدل حرف الكاف قبل ما أبلغ أخونا الحيدري   :012:

----------


## osamajamal

> حبيب قلبي يا اوس منور والله يا غالي ... فينك كدا من زمان وفين تحليلاتك الجميلة دي   كلام زي الفل مفيش بعد كدا وعموما لونج حتي يغلق الجاب وبعدها نشوف لو هيكسر 239.05  أو 242.85 لأنهم من وجهة نظري المتواضعة جدا أصعب مناطق على ابو الاندال   وكسر منطقة منهم يبقي إتجاهه اتعرف بشكل كبير    نورت يا قمر وصبح صبح

 متابع معاكم من زمان 
بس احيانا من بعيد لبعيد 
أتمنى التوفيق للجميع

----------


## bo7a

> طيب خد دي على السريع بس ماتقولش قديمة مديك هي قبل ساعة ونص من الموعد
> (( مرة واحد بلدينا مراته ولدت بنت الساعة3الفجر قام ورمى البنت من الشباك وقال معديش بنات تيجي وش الصبح ))

 حلوة   :012:  وصبح صبح علي الساعة 3   أزوج الين كلها للشراء لحين اغلاق الجابات وفرص ممتازة مبتجيش غير من الاسبوع للاسبوع   تسلم الايادي يا قمر

----------


## osamajamal

> حلوة  وصبح صبح علي الساعة 3   أزوج الين كلها للشراء لحين اغلاق الجابات وفرص ممتازة مبتجيش غير من الاسبوع للاسبوع    تسلم الايادي يا قمر

 بمناسبة الحديث عن الجابات 
هل سبق يا بوحة أن وجدت جاب ولم يتم إغلاقها ؟ 
أنظر 1-9-1998 
يوجد غاب على الدايلي عالمجنون حيث فتح عند  سعر 233.22 تقريبا بجاب 247 نقطة . 
هل تعرف متى أغلقها ؟ 
أغلقها يا سيدي في 12-1-2007  :Loly:  
تخيل حالك فارد بسطة الأسحلة ومصنتر عالغوبي 9 سنين عشان تضربه الطلقة اللي هيّ    :Teeth Smile:   
دي كانت آخر نكتة  
والغاب في المرفق

----------


## bo7a

> بمناسبة الحديث عن الجابات 
> هل سبق يا بوحة أن وجدت جاب ولم يتم إغلاقها ؟ 
> أنظر 1-9-1998 
> يوجد غاب على الدايلي عالمجنون حيث فتح عند سعر 233.22 تقريبا بجاب 247 نقطة . 
> هل تعرف متى أغلقها ؟ 
> أغلقها يا سيدي في 12-1-2007  
> تخيل حالك فارد بسطة الأسحلة ومصنتر عالغوبي 9 سنين عشان تضربه الطلقة اللي هيّ   
> دي كانت آخر نكتة  
> والغاب في المرفق

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  من رحمة ربنا عليا اني معرفتش الفوركس أيامها   :Ohmy:  
صراحة شارت مرعب جدا . الله يكون في عون بوحه بتاع 98   :Teeth Smile:  
والله نكتة وأحلي نكتة كمان ..... تسلم يا اوس وربنا يكفينا شر البراكين دي   :Doh:

----------


## أبومحمود

أيه أفلام الرعب  دي يامعلمة    دنا داخل ب 20%   والباقي لو أحتاج تعزيز    .. بص أنا حاروح أنام  .. وسايب المجانين وكل أزواج الين   وعارف أنك والرجالة السهرانين  مش حتسيبوهم حاجه غلط   .. أحنا في 2007   والوضع مايستحملش ..  تصبحوا على خير

----------


## SamerHassnou

> بمناسبة الحديث عن الجابات 
> هل سبق يا بوحة أن وجدت جاب ولم يتم إغلاقها ؟ 
> أنظر 1-9-1998 
> يوجد غاب على الدايلي عالمجنون حيث فتح عند سعر 233.22 تقريبا بجاب 247 نقطة . 
> هل تعرف متى أغلقها ؟ 
> أغلقها يا سيدي في 12-1-2007  
> تخيل حالك فارد بسطة الأسحلة ومصنتر عالغوبي 9 سنين عشان تضربه الطلقة اللي هيّ   
> دي كانت آخر نكتة  
> والغاب في المرفق

  

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه من رحمة ربنا عليا اني معرفتش الفوركس أيامها  
> صراحة شارت مرعب جدا . الله يكون في عون بوحه بتاع 98  
> والله نكتة وأحلي نكتة كمان ..... تسلم يا اوس وربنا يكفينا شر البراكين دي

 يعني على مبدأ ان التاريخ يعيد نفسه بالفوركس  
سيكون هنالك جاب على نفس الأسعار تقريبا  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  
بس ما تنساش انه في جاب حصل برضه في أوغسطس 1990 ما يقارب 400 نقطة 
و لحد دلوقت مفتوووووووووووووووح محدش غطاه  :Doh:  :Yikes3:  :Drive1:  
صبح صبح

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح على الناس الحلوه 
اليوم أنا متابع معاكم ولغيت أمر بيع المجنون دخلت شراء على GBP/CHF 
من 2.4175 والهدف الأول 2.4215 والثاني 2.4300 أرى فرصه جميله على هذه العمله  
وإن شاء الله متابع معاكم رحله العناء والمرض على المجنون

----------


## السوهاجى

> صبح صبح على الناس الحلوه 
> اليوم أنا متابع معاكم ولغيت أمر بيع المجنون دخلت شراء على GBP/CHF 
> من 2.4175 والهدف الأول 2.4215 والثاني 2.4300 أرى فرصه جميله على هذه العمله  
> وإن شاء الله متابع معاكم رحله العناء والمرض على المجنون

  
مبروك عليك  تحقيق الهدف الاول وعقبال التانى ان شاء الله 
خالص مودتى وتقديرى لك

----------


## Mothawee

الله يبارك فيك والله يسمع منك  
أغلقت صفقه وباقي الثانيه وإنشاء الله تقفل على التارجت 
وعقبالك مع المجنون

----------


## bo7a

> أيه أفلام الرعب دي يامعلمة دنا داخل ب 20% والباقي لو أحتاج تعزيز .. بص أنا حاروح أنام .. وسايب المجانين وكل أزواج الين وعارف أنك والرجالة السهرانين مش حتسيبوهم حاجه غلط .. أحنا في 2007 والوضع مايستحملش .. تصبحوا على خير

 كدا كدا كدا   اعتمدت عليك انك هتسهر ودخلت أنام اصحي الاقيك عامل كدا في الندل ... انت واخده شورت ولا ايه  :Cloud9:   طب بس لما تصحي من النوم  :Nono:

----------


## bo7a

> يعني على مبدأ ان التاريخ يعيد نفسه بالفوركس  
> سيكون هنالك جاب على نفس الأسعار تقريبا  
> بس ما تنساش انه في جاب حصل برضه في أوغسطس 1990 ما يقارب 400 نقطة 
> و لحد دلوقت مفتوووووووووووووووح محدش غطاه  
> صبح صبح

 احنا اللي هنغطيه ... اجو برد يا عم سامر وميصحش نسيبه عريان كدا   :012:  
وصبح صبح

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> شكرا يامتهاوي وقد لايعود لتغطيته سريعا انا سأقف على الحياد وان عاد لتغطيته اليوم بعت اول مايغطيه والا فالحياد اسلم من وجهة نظري وياحبذا لو تخبرنا عن سعر الباوند دولار الحالي واكون لك شاكر وممنون . 
> وصبح صبح ياعم متهاوي .

  
للأسف لم يتفعل أمر البيع رغم قرب السعر منه بعشر نقاط   :Compress:   
وصبح صبح عى نقاااط .

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> كدا كدا كدا   اعتمدت عليك انك هتسهر ودخلت أنام اصحي الاقيك عامل كدا في الندل ... انت واخده شورت ولا ايه   طب بس لما تصحي من النوم

 ويرجع المعلم بوحة بعد رحلة سفر للعلاج بالخارج وكل تمام ومزبوط
وننطلق من جديد :Drive1:

----------


## bo7a

> الله يبارك فيك والله يسمع منك  
> أغلقت صفقه وباقي الثانيه وإنشاء الله تقفل على التارجت 
> وعقبالك مع المجنون

 مبروووووك يا معلم متهاوي وعقبال المليون ان شاء الله  
ايه الاخبار طمنا علي عقودك  
وصبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> للأسف لم يتفعل أمر البيع رغم قرب السعر منه بعشر نقاط    
> وصبح صبح عى نقاااط .

 انت وينك
شفت الي بزعلني شو بصير فيه العقد ما بتفع
بعدين انا داخل لونج علي المجنون وانت جاي تبيع كيف طيب قلي مستحيل المجنون يمشي معك 
وصبح صبح علي بتزعلني

----------


## bo7a

> للأسف لم يتفعل أمر البيع رغم قرب السعر منه بعشر نقاط   
> وصبح صبح عى نقاااط .

 صباح الورد المفتح علي عيونك يا عبووووود  
241.75  دي رخمة بشكل مش ممكن أنا أغلقت عقد الشراء علي ربح 105  نقطة والحمد لله اني اغلقتها  
السعر هبط أكثر من 140  نقطة بعدها وبفكر في لونج جديد  
وصبح صبح ع الجديد   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> ويرجع المعلم بوحة بعد رحلة سفر للعلاج بالخارج وكل تمام ومزبوط وننطلق من جديد

 هههههههههههههههههههههههه  صباح الجمال يا معلم محمود  
يعني لازم تقول كدا عيني عينك .. هتلاقي المعلم حماده دلوقتي عامل تقرير مصور من المستشفي وهيفضحنا  
ننتظر صافرة الباوند للإنطلاق

----------


## forex147

صبح صبح
واسبوع سعيد على الكل

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح
> واسبوع سعيد على الكل

 صباح الفل يا رياسة واسبوع سعيد عليك انت كمان يا قمر  
وصبح صبح

----------


## Mothawee

> مبروووووك يا معلم متهاوي وعقبال المليون ان شاء الله  
> ايه الاخبار طمنا علي عقودك  
> وصبح صبح

 الحمد لله عقد واحد سكرناه على ربح والثاني إلى الآن خسران 80 نقطه  
محمود عطني جارت على GBP/CHF

----------


## forex147

خليك بالك من القاب على الين دولار اشوي ويتغطي وبعديها الله كريم

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> صباح الورد المفتح علي عيونك يا عبووووود  
> 241.75 دي رخمة بشكل مش ممكن أنا أغلقت عقد الشراء علي ربح 105 نقطة والحمد لله اني اغلقتها  
> السعر هبط أكثر من 140 نقطة بعدها وبفكر في لونج جديد  
> وصبح صبح ع الجديد

  
معللللللللللللللللللمه اللللللللللف مبرووووووك . 
انت شاري من ورى عبدوووه  :Ohmy:  
والله يامعلم ان اللونج قد يكون مخاطره . 
وقد أكون مخطئا في ذلك . 
وصبح صبح عى ذلك واحنا معاك في الحلوه والمره  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## bo7a

وجهة نظر تعبانة

----------


## bo7a

> الحمد لله عقد واحد سكرناه على ربح والثاني إلى الآن خسران 80 نقطه  
> محمود عطني جارت على GBP/CHF

 مبروك علي الأول يا معلمة وان شاء الله الثاني تقفله علي ربح ما تشيلش هم

----------


## Mothawee

> مبروك علي الأول يا معلمة وان شاء الله الثاني تقفله علي ربح ما تشيلش هم

 عاوز جارت جميل من إيدك طلبت من محمود ما عطاني أنا في الدوام وما أقدر أفتح الجارت

----------


## bo7a

> معللللللللللللللللللمه اللللللللللف مبرووووووك . 
> انت شاري من ورى عبدوووه  
> والله يامعلم ان اللونج قد يكون مخاطره . 
> وقد أكون مخطئا في ذلك . 
> وصبح صبح عى ذلك واحنا معاك في الحلوه والمره

 الله يبارك فيك يا كبير حتتنا يا غالي ...  والله يا معلم عبووود انت اللي كنت نايم   وقلت لما نلطش كام بوينت كدا قبل ما ندخل ننام احنا كمان والصباح رباح   ومعاك كل الحق يا معلم أنا من وجهة نظري هيتحدد مسار ابو الاندال بكسر أحد المستويين   239.05  يبقي نقول فيه 300  بوينت تحت ... ولو كسر 242.85  يبقي فيه 1000  بوينت فوق  :Yikes3:   عموما التذبذب دا مش وحش برده أنا مش عارف الناس مش بتحبه ليه ... دا أحلي شغل في الخطف والجري   :012:   ولما تبان الرؤية نركب الموج مع القبطان عبوووووود   وصبح صبح علي عبود

----------


## الفرعون

> وجهة نظر تعبانة

 اااه والله وجهة نظر تعبانة فعلا  :Clap:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معلمه انا معاك بس التذبذب اللي يخوفنا منه انه احيانا يكون غدااااااار . 
وصبح صبح عى غداااااااار  :012: .

----------


## Mothawee

يالله شباب أشوفكم بعد ساعه إن شاء الله  
أنتهه الدوام

----------


## bo7a

> يالله شباب أشوفكم بعد ساعه إن شاء الله  
> أنتهه الدوام

 طيب خد يا معلمة شارت صغنتوت كدا على ما المعلم محمود يظبطلك الشارت لأني مش متابع أوي للفرنك

----------


## fxaqaba

مستوى الدعم الثالث للندل على ما يبدو انه قوي ولو استطاع الندل التغلب عليه في هبوطه سوف نشهد مستوى 237.50 ولكن ليس في القريب العاجل لانو مصيف هو وعيالو عند 239.30

----------


## bo7a

> مستوى الدعم الثالث للندل على ما يبدو انه قوي ولو استطاع الندل التغلب عليه في هبوطه سوف نشهد مستوى 237.50 ولكن ليس في القريب العاجل لانو مصيف هو وعيالو عند 239.30

 تمام يا معلمة ....... هو علي بعد خطوات من دعم شرس جدا اذا نجح في كسره زي ما تفضلت   يبقي نستناه عند 237.50  و 236.25  كمان لأنه بيعمل الواجب وزيادة .. دا أبو الكرم كله   وصبح صبح يا سيد المعلمين

----------


## SamerHassnou

طيب هو أيه رأي المعلمه 
هو ممكن يكسر الترند ده و لا  :Thumb:

----------


## bo7a

> طيب هو أيه رأي المعلمه 
> هو ممكن يكسر الترند ده و لا

 حبيب قلبي سامووووورة  
صباح العسل يا عسل وتسلم الايادي  
ولو انه صعب شوية نقول ترند بس هو متوافق مع مستوي دعم قوي اذا نجح في كسره  
يبقي هنشوف مستويات تحت ممتازة ... تسلم يا قمر وصبح صبح

----------


## THE CAPTIN

واللة صدقت يامعلم بانة يعمل الواجب وزيادة 
ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## osamajamal

> مساء الخير يا جدعان 
> بالنظر إلى الشارت الأسبوعي نجد أن نقطة ال 239.51 هي نقطة مقاومة سابقة (سهمين أحمرين) تم اختراقها في 21-5-2007 ، فتحولت إلى نقطة دعم ارتد منها السعر مرتين (سهمين أخضرين) . 
> لذلك أنصح بالانتظار لنعرف هل سيتم اختراقها إلى الأسفل فيكون الهدف 237.30 تقريبا ، أم سيرتد منها إلى أعلى ليختبر مناطق 242.80 - 243 ؟ 
> كذلك نلاحظ تكون نموذج الرأس والكتفين (داخل المربع الزرق) ، وخط المقاومة السابق هو خط العنق ، في حال كسره جنوباً يعني أن الهبوط سيكون أكيداً . 
> طبعاً هذا لا يعني أن يكون هناك تذبذب نحو الأعلى قبل كسر هذا الدعم ، يمكن أن يستفاد منه بعمليات لونغ ذات أهداف قريبة (خصوصاً فيما يتعلق بتسكير القاب) . 
> التشارت مرفق 
> تحياتي

  
لا زالت المتابعة شغالة وقد كسر المجنون خط الدعم 239.5 ، ولكن بالنظر إلى الفوليوم المرافق لهذا الكسر نجد أنه ضعيف مما يعني أنه سيرتد للأعلى مرة أخرى لاختبار منطقة الدعم هذه ، وفي حال ارتد عنها هبوطاً مرة أخرى يجب أن نجد ارتفاع قوي وملحوظ في الفوليوم عندها نقول أن الدخول شورت قد تم تأمينه . 
الوضع الآن هو وضع اختبارات لمنطقة 239.5 وأجد من الحكمة التريث حتى يتضح مساره . 
الشارت مرفق 
تحياتي

----------


## bo7a

> لا زالت المتابعة شغالة وقد كسر المجنون خط الدعم 239.5 ، ولكن بالنظر إلى الفوليوم المرافق لهذا الكسر نجد أنه ضعيف مما يعني أنه سيرتد للأعلى مرة أخرى لاختبار منطقة الدعم هذه ، وفي حال ارتد عنها هبوطاً مرة أخرى يجب أن نجد ارتفاع قوي وملحوظ في الفوليوم عندها نقول أن الدخول شورت قد تم تأمينه . 
> الوضع الآن هو وضع اختبارات لمنطقة 239.5 وأجد من الحكمة التريث حتى يتضح مساره . 
> الشارت مرفق 
> تحياتي

 وأنا كمان متابع معاك يا اوس ... صباح الفل علي عيونك  
وزي ما قلت فعلا انه ممكن يرتد تاني وخصوصا ان أزواج الين كلها صاعده ما عدا الباوند  
وبنسبة كبيرة دا تأثير الأخبار السلبية عليه ووقت ما أنا بكتب البوست أهو بيرتفع الباوند  
الإنتظار لإتضاح الرؤية أفضل من المغامرة وشمعة الأربع ساعات قريبة  
وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## Mothawee

> طيب خد يا معلمة شارت صغنتوت كدا على ما المعلم محمود يظبطلك الشارت لأني مش متابع أوي للفرنك

  
صبح صبح  
تشكر على الجارت الجميييل بس شكل مش حيجيبها لبر

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح  
> تشكر على الجارت الجميييل بس شكل مش حيجيبها لبر

 الصبر بس يا معلمة وان شاء الله اللي جاي كله زي الفل

----------


## Mothawee

آآآآآآآآآآميييييييييييين ربنه يسمع منك

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

تمام يا معلمة عززت من 239.21 وربنا يستر يا معلمة وصبح صبح علي عززت

----------


## Mothawee

الصفقه خسرت خلاص ده نازل كمان

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

للتنويه
ازواج الباوند جميعها تشكل قاعدة قوية الان للانطلاق يرجي الحذر من المتفجرات 
وصبح صبح علي المتفجرات

----------


## SamerHassnou

خلاص يا باشا أهو ضرب كل الأستوبات  :Doh:   :Drive1:  
وراح في داهية  :Thmbdn:

----------


## Mothawee

> للتنويه
> ازواج الباوند جميعها تشكل قاعدة قوية الان للانطلاق يرجي الحذر من المتفجرات 
> وصبح صبح علي المتفجرات

  
بتقول أيه يا محمود أنا فقدت الأمل وحاسس أني حعتزل بسبت GBP يطلع روحي ويقطع نفسي لي ما يحققلي الصفقه مقابل أي عمله

----------


## جودك

> للتنويه
> ازواج الباوند جميعها تشكل قاعدة قوية الان للانطلاق يرجي الحذر من المتفجرات 
> وصبح صبح علي المتفجرات

 الله يسمع منك دائما تضرب على الوتر
وانا مؤيد لوجهة نظرك

----------


## magiddooo

السلام عليكم  يا جماعة اليورو عامة نزول ولا اية  وزوج يورو_استرالي ناوي علي اية؟  شكرا  اللهم صلي علي رسول الله واله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> بتقول أيه يا محمود أنا فقدت الأمل وحاسس أني حعتزل بسبت GBP يطلع روحي ويقطع نفسي لي ما يحققلي الصفقه مقابل أي عمله

 ابشر بالخير ان شا الله في انطلاقة قوية بأذن الله وما حدث في السوق هو بسبب القابات فقط 
وان شا الله خير

----------


## safwan86

> ابشر بالخير ان شا الله في انطلاقة قوية بأذن الله وما حدث في السوق هو بسبب القابات فقط 
> وان شا الله خير

  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
اخى الكريم هل ننتظر ارتداد المجنون الى اعلى مره اخرى ليعوض بغض ماخلفه من خسائر ام نغلق ونستعوض ربنا على المجهود وخلاص ؟؟؟ تقبل ودى ..

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
> اخى الكريم هل ننتظر ارتداد المجنون الى اعلى مره اخرى ليعوض بغض ماخلفه من خسائر ام نغلق ونستعوض ربنا على المجهود وخلاص ؟؟؟ تقبل ودى ..

 توكل علي الله اخي 
ان شا الله  الانطلاقة القادمة الي 240.23
ومنها الي 242.19 باذن الله توكل علي الله اخوي

----------


## Mothawee

> ابشر بالخير ان شا الله في انطلاقة قوية بأذن الله وما حدث في السوق هو بسبب القابات فقط 
> وان شا الله خير

 ربنه يسمع منك  
أنا تفائلت بكلامك على كل حال نحن في معركه معاه وإنشاء الله نكسبها

----------


## fxaqaba

على الديلي شمعة مبارح اغلقت تحت 23.6% يعني 237.50 مكشرة عن نيابها

----------


## safwan86

> توكل علي الله اخي 
> ان شا الله الانطلاقة القادمة الي 240.23
> ومنها الي 242.19 باذن الله توكل علي الله اخوي

 بارك الله فيك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## forex147

> للتنويه
> ازواج الباوند جميعها تشكل قاعدة قوية الان للانطلاق يرجي الحذر من المتفجرات 
> وصبح صبح علي المتفجرات

  صبح صبح
ممكن اتكون قاعده للانطلاق لكن 
احتمال خفض الفايده الامريكيه واجتماع اليابان للفايده ايضا واحتمال رفعها او تثبيتها راح يحدد الاتجاه المستقبلي

----------


## safwan86

> على الديلي شمعة مبارح اغلقت تحت 23.6% يعني 237.50 مكشرة عن نيابها

 يعجبنى اختلاف الاراء ال بيشتتنا وبيخلينا محتارين نصدق تحليلنا ولا تحليلك ولا تحليل الناس التانيين, عشان كده بقيت ادخل الصفحه هنا خفيف حفيف ..
الله المستعان ..
تقبل ودى وتقديرى..  :Smile:

----------


## fxaqaba

هل من الممكن ان يعود ادراجه الى 233.00

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> يعجبنى اختلاف الاراء ال بيشتتنا وبيخلينا محتارين نصدق تحليلنا ولا تحليلك ولا تحليل الناس التانيين, عشان كده بقيت ادخل الصفحه هنا خفيف حفيف ..
> الله المستعان ..
> تقبل ودى وتقديرى..

 شو القصة كل واحد بزعل من واحد بكتبله تقبل ودي
وصبح صبح علي تقبل ودي ولصبح وطالعين طالعين شدوا الهمة يا رجالة والدولار خلص في الباي باي :Drive1:  :013:  :Thumb:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> هل من الممكن ان يعود ادراجه الى 233.00

 من الصعب في الوقت الحالي ويبدو ان الزوج خلال الايام القادمة سيعاود ادراجه الي 250
وصبح صبح علي 250

----------


## safwan86

> شو القصة كل واحد بزعل من واحد بكتبله تقبل ودي
> وصبح صبح علي تقبل ودي ولصبح وطالعين طالعين شدوا الهمة يا رجالة والدولار خلص في الباي باي

 انا زعلت؟؟  :Ohmy:  اوعى تفتكر كده تانى ابدا  :Thmbdn:  احنا اخوات ياعم الحج  :Wub:  تقبل ودى  :Nono:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> انا زعلت؟؟  اوعى تفتكر كده تانى ابدا  احنا اخوات ياعم الحج  تقبل ودى

 بمزح يا عمي الحج  :Drive1:  :Thmbdn:  :Thumb: 
هاهاهاهاه تقبل ودي وتقديري

----------


## safwan86

> بمزح يا عمي الحج 
> هاهاهاهاه تقبل ودي وتقديري

 طيب  :012:

----------


## Mothawee

أنتو رحتو فيييين  
محمود جارت يطمنه شويه لأني عمال أشوف خيانه

----------


## forex147

مراقبه اللو

----------


## bo7a

باذن الله تعالي  :  ثاني صفقاتي لهذا الأسبوع   هدخل لونج من السعر الحالي 239.25  والهدف  100  نقطة ان شاء الله

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> باذن الله تعالي  :  ثاني صفقاتي لهذا الأسبوع   هدخل لونج من السعر الحالي 239.25  والهدف  100  نقطة ان شاء الله

 وراك وراك  والهدف 101 نقطة وصبح علي الواحد

----------


## bo7a

مساء الورد علي كل حبايبنا ومجهود ممتاز ما شاء الله   باذن الله يوم سعيد واسبوع أسعد وسنة كلها مكاسب ان شاء الله   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> وراك وراك والهدف 101 نقطة وصبح علي الواحد

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله يا معلمة ... الواحد دا أهم شئ وصبح صبح علي شئ   :012:

----------


## SamerHassnou

:Thmbdn: تم الأمر

----------


## forex147

خلي بالك من فتح الشمعه الجايه للباوند دولار والمجنون قاعدين يلعبو على اللو اليومي

----------


## bo7a

> تم الأمر

 ان شاء الله موفق يا معلمة ومبروك مقدماً وبلاش تجيب سيرة البتاع بقي خلي اليوم حلو كدا   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> خلي بالك من فتح الشمعه الجايه للباوند دولار والمجنون قاعدين يلعبو على اللو اليومي

 تمام يا رياسة الله يبارك فيك .......  
الإغلاق ممتاز وأتوقع الهبوط قليلاً خلال الساعة وبعدها الهدف ان شاء الله  
وصبح صبح

----------


## forex147

الله يوفقك دنيا وأخره
وانقولك مبرووك ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> باذن الله تعالي : ثاني صفقاتي لهذا الأسبوع    هدخل لونج من السعر الحالي 239.25 والهدف 100 نقطة ان شاء الله

 خرجت بربح  95  نقطة ولله الحمد

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> خرجت بربح 95 نقطة ولله الحمد

 مبروك يا قمر بالارباح :Thumb: 
اه تحليلك انهاردة :013: 
تحياتى للاخو الافاضل اللى سهرنين معنا
فلم انهارده اه

----------


## bo7a

> مبروك يا قمر بالارباح
> اه تحليلك انهاردة
> تحياتى للاخو الافاضل اللى سهرنين معنا
> فلم انهارده اه

 الله يبارك فيك يا دكترة  
لحد دلوقتي الصورة مش واضحة والفيلم مش راضي يشتغل شكلنا هنقضيها فيديو بقي لحد بكره 
بس الفيديو برده يمشي وأهو أرخص شوية مش مشكلة أحسن من مفيش  
صبح صبح يا دكترة

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح  
انا دخلت معاكم على المجنون بربح 90 نقطه والحمد لله  
شو الصفقه الثانيه بيع ولا شراء

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> خرجت بربح 95 نقطة ولله الحمد

  
الف مبروك .... مبروك .... للمعلم بوحه .... بوحه ....وكل من دخل الصفقه .....صفقه ......على الخمسه وتسعين نؤطه .....نؤطه .... وإن شاء الله .... إن شاء الله ..... من ربح لربح للجمييييييع ..... جميييييييع   وصبح صبح عى الجميع ...... جمييييييييع  :012:

----------


## fxaqaba

الف مبروك للجميع

----------


## fxaqaba

> صبح صبح  
> انا دخلت معاكم على المجنون بربح 90 نقطه والحمد لله  
> شو الصفقه الثانيه بيع ولا شراء

 حيلك حيلك

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح  
> انا دخلت معاكم على المجنون بربح 90 نقطه والحمد لله  
> شو الصفقه الثانيه بيع ولا شراء

 مليووووون مبروك عليك يا معلم متهاوي وان شاء الله دايما كسبانين يا قمر 
ان شاء الله ننتظر اغلاق الساعة ونشوف هندخل ايه يا معلم

----------


## bo7a

> الف مبروك .... مبروك .... للمعلم بوحه .... بوحه ....وكل من دخل الصفقه .....صفقه ......على الخمسه وتسعين نؤطه .....نؤطه .... وإن شاء الله .... إن شاء الله ..... من ربح لربح للجمييييييع ..... جميييييييع   وصبح صبح عى الجميع ...... جمييييييييع

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  حبيبي .. انت صحيت الفرقة من النوم   :Yawn:   حرام عليك دول لسه نايمين بعد المغرب  :012:   الله يبارك فيك يا عسل ابيض وصبح صبح علي الابيض   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> الف مبروك للجميع  حيلك حيلك

 الله يبارك فيك يا معلمة ويارب دايما كسبانين 
هههههههههههههه  يا عم الرزق يحب الخفية

----------


## Mothawee

داخل بحماس عاوز 2000 نقطه هذا الأسبوع

----------


## Mothawee

> مليووووون مبروك عليك يا معلم متهاوي وان شاء الله دايما كسبانين يا قمر 
> ان شاء الله ننتظر اغلاق الساعة ونشوف هندخل ايه يا معلم

  
يالله مستنينك ما تتأخرش علينه متابع وبكل حماس

----------


## fxaqaba

اغلاق الشمعة فوق support 1 سوف يوصله الى خط البايفوت

----------


## فوركسي طموح

والله يافكس قابا رغم اني وقفت الان من المجنون ارى انه في هبوط من السعر الحالي 240.57 لكم مية نقطه تحت . 
الا اذا كسر 240.70 على بعد اقل من عشرين نقطه .
.
قمة اخر موجه نزلت من فايبو 23 فهو حينها سيصحح للاعلى قليلا وبرضو حيعود . 
وصبح صبح على حييعود

----------


## Mothawee

يعني ندخل شورت على 70 نقطه كمان في حال الإغلاق

----------


## bo7a

الصفقة الثالثة لهذا الأسبوع ان شاء الله   هدخل شورت من السعر الحالي 240.60  والهدف  239.90  والاستوب 240.90 خوفاً من بطش أبو الأندال    والله الموفق

----------


## bo7a

> اغلاق الشمعة فوق support 1 سوف يوصله الى خط البايفوت

 صبح صبح يا معلمة .... كلام موزون وعين العقل شكلك ضارب كابتشينو   :012:

----------


## Mothawee

بوح بوح اتوقع تصبر شويه ده حيوصل 240.75 البيع من هذه النقطه

----------


## Mothawee

ده وصل 241

----------


## bo7a

> بوح بوح اتوقع تصبر شويه ده حيوصل 240.75 البيع من هذه النقطه

 هعزز باذن الله بصفقة تانية اذا راح 241.30

----------


## Mothawee

التعزيز يكون من 241.75 وأتوقع وصوله الى 242

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معلمه انا خشيت بآخر صفقه قبل الاجازه ههههههه . 
بعت من 240.48 ب2بالميه من راس المال والوقف مية وخمسين نقطه والهدف روبعومية نؤطه . 
وصبح صبح عى روبعومية نؤطه

----------


## forex147

الف مبرووك للجميع
بكره خبر الفايده الامريكيه معقوله يرفع المجنون علشان ينزلوه بكره
على العموم داخل معاكم شورت واللي فيه الخير يجيبه ربنا وبالتوفيق للكل

----------


## Mothawee

انا حدخل بإذن الله 241.50  
وقف الخساره 242.25
الهدف 239.00

----------


## Mothawee

يا جماعه محمود فييين  
عاوزين جارت منه بوحه إدينه شارت من عندك

----------


## bo7a

ههههههههههههههه ماشي يا عبود ولو انه اصبح صعب دلوقتي نشوف المستويات دي 
أنا دخلت يا متهاوي من 50  فعلا وباذن الله هينزل يختبر الترند المكسور والبايفوت ويكلي  
عن نفسي هاخرج عند نقطة الدخول ان شاء الله واشوف هيعمل ايه اذا اخترق هكمل شورت معاه  
واذا ارتد يبقي الهدف القادم 242.75  والله اعلم

----------


## Mothawee

تم تفعيل البيع وبحمد الله ورعايته وإلى الأهداف إنشاء الله

----------


## Mothawee

يا بوحه حتخرج من أي نقطه

----------


## Mothawee

الحمد لله تم إغلاق صفقه GBP/CHF على ربح 25 نقطه بعد ما طلعت روحي

----------


## bo7a

باذن الله هخرج من 240.60  وهغلق العقد الأساسي والتعزيزي عند النقطة دي

----------


## bo7a

> الف مبرووك للجميع
> بكره خبر الفايده الامريكيه معقوله يرفع المجنون علشان ينزلوه بكره
> على العموم داخل معاكم شورت واللي فيه الخير يجيبه ربنا وبالتوفيق للكل

 الله يبارك فيك يا رياسة واللي فيه الخير يقدمه ربنا وان شاء الله الي الهدف

----------


## Mothawee

أنا معاك يا بوح بوح  
المجنون حصله علقه محترمه عند 75 ارتد منها 30 نقطه

----------


## أبومحمود

> كدا كدا كدا   اعتمدت عليك انك هتسهر ودخلت أنام اصحي الاقيك عامل كدا في الندل ... انت واخده شورت ولا ايه    طب بس لما تصحي من النوم

 ماعليش سماح يامعلمة   النهار ده كان الشغل جامد  .. الآن على شارت 30 دقيقة   بيع بهدف 70 نقطة    شفت أزاي أنا مش طماع    ومعاك مداوم  3 ساعات من دلوقتي    والجمبري على حساب أبو صلاح    يعني مافيش قلق ..

----------


## forex147

الله كريم

----------


## bo7a

> ماعليش سماح يامعلمة النهار ده كان الشغل جامد .. الآن على شارت 30 دقيقة بيع بهدف 70 نقطة شفت أزاي أنا مش طماع ومعاك مداوم 3 ساعات من دلوقتي والجمبري على حساب أبو صلاح يعني مافيش قلق ..

 ولا يهمك يا معلمة ومش عارف ابو صلاح غطسان ليه كدا مش عاوز يعزمنا علي اي حاجة  
صبح صبح وعاوزين زقة من فوق

----------


## bo7a

الظاهر انه مش نافع معاه غير لما أشمر هدومي وأطلع على 241.70  أرزعه رجل أجيب أجله

----------


## Mothawee

ما تعبش نفسك يا بوحه خليه حينزل واذا طلع كمان اطلعله

----------


## فوركسي طموح

انشاء الله مهما ارتفع لن يصل لآخر قمه يامعلمه . 
تم التعزيز بواحد بالميه من 241.75 . 
وصبح صبح عى 75

----------


## Mothawee

يالله شباب أنا حروح أنام وأشوفكم في الصبح ان شاء الله  
تصبحون على خيير  
وإلى الأهداف

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معلمه استكمالا لمحاولة العوم . 
اليك ترقيم الموجه الاولى والثانيه من خمس موجات راح تكون السي بتاعت التصحيح الزجزاجي مع اني لم اتتبع الترقيم الداخلي بالفريمات الصغيره ولكني شبه مقتنع اننا بالثانيه وقد يفضل لها صعود قليل ولكنه ان شاء الله لن يتعدى بداية الاولى وقد تكون انتهت وهذا ما اتوقعه وقد اكون مخطئاً.  
وصبح صبح عى مخطئاً .

----------


## أبومحمود

بص يامعلمه ده شارت 4 ساعات الدولار ين مقاومة طبعاً واضحة من البايفوت وخط القناة العلوي كمان القناة هابطة هو في أحلى من كده أشارة نزول وإن شاء الله النزول يأثر في المجنون ويتكسف على دمه وينزل .. أهو مستنيين

----------


## dr_mamy2006

الاخوه نامو

----------


## bo7a

صبح صبح علي كل الحبايب واسف دا على التأخير   بس انتوا عارفين بقي كنت نايم لأبو الأندال عند 241.70 وعملت معاه واجب ابن حلال  كنت عاوزكوا تبقوا موجودين علشان نبارك علي الأهداف ان شاء الله علي بعد خطوات منها   ومبروك مقدما وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> الاخوه نامو

 صباح الفل يا دكترة ..... أنا معاك يا زعيم الجالة شكلهم راحت عليهم نومة

----------


## ALBASSAM

صباح الخير يا شباب  :Clap:  :Clap:  
بالله ممكن اسألكم كم الهدف الأن ؟ لاني انقطعت عنكم الفترة الي الماضية ..

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الخير يا شباب  
> بالله ممكن اسألكم كم الهدف الأن ؟ لاني انقطعت عنكم الفترة الي الماضية ..

 صباح الجمال ..... صباحك بسام يا بسام  
والله يا قمر عن نفسي معايا عقدين شورت من 241.50  و  240.60  وربنا يسهل  
صبح صبح يا زعيم

----------


## DR.NAAS

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباح الخير يا معلمه
مارأيك في سعر المجنون اللآن هل تعتقد يستطيع كسر 240.75 ام يرتد صعودا؟
تمنياتي لك ولجميع الاعضاء بيوم مبارك مليء بالارباح باذن الله تعالى
تحياتي,,

----------


## سند1

[quote=bo7a;389521]صبح صبح علي كل الحبايب واسف دا على التأخير   بس انتوا عارفين بقي كنت نايم لأبو الأندال عند 241.70 وعملت معاه واجب ابن حلال  كنت عاوزكوا تبقوا موجودين علشان نبارك علي الأهداف ان شاء الله علي بعد خطوات منها    ومبروك مقدما وصبح صبح [/quote  ياصباح الفل وحشتوناء ايه اخبارك يامعلمه مع المجنون ابن المجنونه

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح على الناس الحلوه السهرانه  
المجنون شكله حيزور 238 اليوم مع الخبر السلبي على الباوند وأخبار الجيده المتوقعه على الدولار  
وإنشاء الله خير بس هو يتكرم ويكسر 240.70 حنشوف مستويات جميله

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

كان الدخول الاول 240.34
وبعد قرار المعلم بوحة دخلنا صفقة تعزيزية  239.37
والله تاني مرة تحصل معي قفل الجهاز والحين اجيت لقيت التالي 
181+85=266 نقطة
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر
وصبح صبح علي تحصل

----------


## بوسالم الاماراتي

> صبح صبح على الناس الحلوه السهرانه  
> المجنون شكله حيزور 238 اليوم مع الخبر السلبي على الباوند وأخبار الجيده المتوقعه على الدولار  
> وإنشاء الله خير بس هو يتكرم ويكسر 240.70 حنشوف مستويات جميله

   مرااااااااحب يا ولد بلادي خشمك ,,,,,,,,,  بالنسبه اليوم يا ولد الخاله ما في اخبار بريطانية ,,,,, بالنسبة للاخبار الامريكية سواء تم تثبيت الفايدة او رفعها اتوقع انه من مصلحة الدولار .... هذا والله واعلم ,,,,

----------


## Mothawee

> كان الدخول الاول 240.34
> وبعد قرار المعلم بوحة دخلنا صفقة تعزيزية 239.37
> والله تاني مرة تحصل معي قفل الجهاز والحين اجيت لقيت التالي 
> 181+85=266 نقطة
> اللهم لك الحمد والشكر
> وصبح صبح علي تحصل

 أيوه يا تحصيل  
ألف مبروك 
أحنه سبقناك وأفله الصفقات من امس  
المهم شو جديد اليوم شو في من توصيات أنا في الدوام الحين والجارت ما يشتغل معاي 
بس أنا بايع المجنون من 241.75 وأقفلت على 240.85 الحمد لله 90 نقطه والثانيه من 241.50 والهدف 239.90 وإلى الآن مفتوحه وفيها ربح 30 نقطه ما أعرف أكمل فيها ولا المجنون على أيش ناوي

----------


## Mothawee

> مرااااااااحب يا ولد بلادي خشمك ,,,,,,,,,  بالنسبه اليوم يا ولد الخاله ما في اخبار بريطانية ,,,,, بالنسبة للاخبار الامريكية سواء تم تثبيت الفايدة او رفعها اتوقع انه من مصلحة الدولار .... هذا والله واعلم ,,,,

 خشمك خوي شمه  
يا مرحبا بك 
الغالي في خبر نزل الفجر الساعه 3 شوف على هذا الموقع http://www.forexfactory.com/ 
وفي أخبار على الدولار بس المسه يعني إذا طلعه أوكي تراها تكون لمصلحه الين مقابل الباوند بس ما تدري هذا مينون يمشي عكس الإتجاه اتقوله شمال يروحلك يمين. 
بس زوج الدولار مقابل الين من المتوقع أنه يرتفع شويه ويرد ينزل الله يستر أخطفلك من أي صفقه 20 إلى 50 نقطه وأنت والخير رباعه... 
تسلم الغالي من وين الشيخ

----------


## Mothawee

سوف أقوم بالخروج من نقطه 241.20 في حركه مذاله للمجنون  
محمود شو أخبار EUR/AUD اليوم

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> سوف أقوم بالخروج من نقطه 241.20 في حركه مذاله للمجنون  
> محمود شو أخبار EUR/AUD اليوم

 والله كنت بدي اقلك اخرج لانه المستويات الحالية للباوند كلها شراء والله اعلم

----------


## Mothawee

أنا دخلت شراء من الهدف 
وشكله ناوي يطلع إلى 245

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> أنا دخلت شراء من الهدف 
> وشكله ناوي يطلع إلى 245

 بالنسبة الي 
سكرت صفقة 239.37 
وخليت صفقة 240.34 والهدف 242.19 مبدئيا

----------


## Mothawee

انا كمان داخل من 251.20 
والهدف 242.50 ووقف الخساره على 240.35 المجنون ماله أمان  
ولما يرتفع يحلهه ألف حلال ونغير الهدف إنشاء الله إلى الأعلى

----------


## Mothawee

أخوي محمود عطنه شارت جميل من عندك على المجنون  
أنا أتوقع أنه عنده نقطه دعم قويه عند 240.90 والخوف من كسرها

----------


## فوركسي طموح

صبببببببح صبببببببببح عى الكل . 
معلم حوده والله انا شايف وقد أكون مخطئاً انو حتى لو حاول الإرتفاع فقدامه الغام قوية وإن كنت اتوقع الهبوووط . 
وصبح صبح عى الهبوط .

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> صباح الخير يا معلمه
> مارأيك في سعر المجنون اللآن هل تعتقد يستطيع كسر 240.75 ام يرتد صعودا؟
> تمنياتي لك ولجميع الاعضاء بيوم مبارك مليء بالارباح باذن الله تعالى 
> تحياتي,,

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   صباح القشطة يا دكترة   والله يا دكترة أنا شايف ان تحديد المسار مرتبط بمستويين 239.05  و  242.85    اذا كسر واحد منهم العملية هتكون واضحة بأهداف جنوبية لا تقل عن 250 : 300  نقطة وشمالية ربما تتعدي 700  نقطة  :Yikes3:   لكن دلوقتي 240.70  صامدة ويدعمها الترند المكسور والويكلي والدايلي بايفوت   عن نفسي هخرج من المستوي دا وانتظر اما الكسر أو الارتداد وبهدف 100  نقطة ان شاء الله  صبح صبح

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح يا هبوط 
المجنون يواجه مقاومه قويه عند 240.90 خمس مرات أرتد منها بمجرد الإقتراب لها وإقفال فوقها للأربع ساعات 
فيكون الهدف بإذن الله 242.50 مع أن البيع أو الشراء خطير بس الموضوع يستحق المغامره

----------


## bo7a

> ياصباح الفل وحشتوناء ايه اخبارك يامعلمه مع المجنون ابن المجنونه

 صباح العسل يا عسل ..... والله انت اللي وحشتنا كتير يا زعيم   اخبارك ايه واخبار المعلم موسي ايه ؟ والله تسلملي عليه كتير لاني حاولت أكلمه بس معرفتش   ومبروك يا زعيم علي اليورو دولار وان شاء الله دايما ايامنا كلها تبقي ارباح وبس   صبح صبح يا معلمة

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> صباح العسل يا عسل ..... والله انت اللي وحشتنا كتير يا زعيم   اخبارك ايه واخبار المعلم موسي ايه ؟ والله تسلملي عليه كتير لاني حاولت أكلمه بس معرفتش   ومبروك يا زعيم علي اليورو دولار وان شاء الله دايما ايامنا كلها تبقي ارباح وبس   صبح صبح يا معلمة

 يا معلمة نفسي اشوف الندل علي الهواء مباشرة طالع او نازل وانا داخل عليه 
يعني زي ما حكتلك امبارح 
كنت داخل شراء اولا من 240.34
وبعدين عززت من 239.37
وكانت الصفقات خسرانة 
سكرت الجهاز اجيت الصبح ولله الحمد 266 نقطة 
وصبح صبح علي الهوا

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح على الناس الحلوه السهرانه  
> المجنون شكله حيزور 238 اليوم مع الخبر السلبي على الباوند وأخبار الجيده المتوقعه على الدولار  
> وإنشاء الله خير بس هو يتكرم ويكسر 240.70 حنشوف مستويات جميله

  

> أنا دخلت شراء من الهدف 
> وشكله ناوي يطلع إلى 245

 صبح صبح يا معلم متهاوي   مليون مبروك يا معلم علي الاهداف ويارب دايما أباركلك كدا   بس يا معلمة الراجل دا عاوز الصبر وقرار الشراء في الوقت الحالي صعب حبتين   ممكن نشتري من مستويات متدنية وباهداف بسيطة برده لحد ما يكسرلنا 242.85   بعدها يا معلمة هقولك افتح عقد لونج وتعالي بعد شهر وسيب التارجت مفتوح   صبح صبح يا معلمة ونهارك زي القشطة ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> صبببببببح صبببببببببح عى الكل . 
> معلم حوده والله انا شايف وقد أكون مخطئاً انو حتى لو حاول الإرتفاع فقدامه الغام قوية وإن كنت اتوقع الهبوووط . 
> وصبح صبح عى الهبوط .

 صباح الورد يا عبووووود باشا   بتغطس تغطس وتطلعلنا بصدفة دهب ( بفتح الصاد والدال )   :012:   صدق اللي سماك أبو هيف يا ملك البحور   صبح صبح ع البحور  :012:

----------


## roaya_mf

السلام عليكم اخواني اريد منكم نصيحه انا دخلت بيع امس في حاله التذبذب ب4 لوطات ودلوقتي انا خسران620
قولولي اعمل ايه

----------


## bo7a

> يا معلمة نفسي اشوف الندل علي الهواء مباشرة طالع او نازل وانا داخل عليه  يعني زي ما حكتلك امبارح  كنت داخل شراء اولا من 240.34 وبعدين عززت من 239.37 وكانت الصفقات خسرانة  سكرت الجهاز اجيت الصبح ولله الحمد 266 نقطة  وصبح صبح علي الهوا

 بسم الله ما شاء الله ...... مليون مبروك يا معلم محمود   بس انت يا معلمة زي ما بيقولوا أخدت لقمة من فم الأسد   وعلشان خاطر أخوك الصغير بوحه بلاش مغامرة بالشراء من هنا ولو انت بتحبش الدببة   خليك يا معلمة مع الثيران بس من تحت شوية وبهدف بسيط   وصبح صبح ع البسيط

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم اخواني اريد منكم نصيحه انا دخلت بيع امس في حاله التذبذب ب4 لوطات ودلوقتي انا خسران620
> قولولي اعمل ايه

 صباح الورد يا كبير المنطقة   روق أعصابك يا كبير وتعالي نفطر ونشرب شاي خمسينة تظبط الطاسة ( الدماغ يعني )   واحكيلي نقاط دخولك منين يا قمر   وصبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> بسم الله ما شاء الله ...... مليون مبروك يا معلم محمود   بس انت يا معلمة زي ما بيقولوا أخدت لقمة من فم الأسد   وعلشان خاطر أخوك الصغير بوحه بلاش مغامرة بالشراء من هنا ولو انت بتحبش الدببة   خليك يا معلمة مع الثيران بس من تحت شوية وبهدف بسيط   وصبح صبح ع البسيط

 خلا ص توبة يا معلمة معاك معاك
وصبح علي معاك والكابتشينو لسه ضارب من امبارح

----------


## roaya_mf

ارجو المساعده انا فتحت 4عقود بيع بالتوالي امس وخسران620
ماذا افعل

----------


## roaya_mf

ياخوان اريد المساعده انا خسران علي المجنون 620 فاتح باربع عقود بيع ماذا افعل

----------


## فوركسي طموح

رويا عزيزي . 
انا بقولك وجهة نظري وقد تكون خطئا .  انا اعتقد انه سيصل الى 239 تقريبا ومن ثم صعود بسيط ومن ثم اكمال الهبوط وعقودي من 241.75 و241.48 ووقفي 243.10

----------


## bo7a

> ياخوان اريد المساعده انا خسران علي المجنون 620 فاتح باربع عقود بيع ماذا افعل

 ياباشا أنا رديت عليك بس الظاهر انك ما اخدتش بالك  
طيب قولنا نقاط دخولك ايه

----------


## roaya_mf

انا ماذا افعل اخي العزيز  اعمل ايه

----------


## Mothawee

أنا أتوقع صعود المجنون اليوم إلى مستوى 245 
وإختلاف في الرأي لايفسد إيييييييييييييييييييييه سمعوووني  
ولا إيه رأيك يا محمود أنا ومحمود متفائلين على أن المجنون على إرتفاع مبدأياً إلى 242 إذا ما غير رأيه

----------


## roaya_mf

انا داخل من 239.40 و239.60 و239.80 و24012
بيع وعكس معاياومش عارف هاينزل ولا هايكمل صعود  طب انا اعمل ايه استني ولا اعمل هيدج
ارجو المساعده

----------


## roaya_mf

ياخواني ياريت حد يساعدني

----------


## Mothawee

> ياخواني ياريت حد يساعدني

 أصبر هو إرتفاعه يكون 242 وبعدها هبوط أو العكس 
إذا كسر نقطه 240.70 فأهدافك جريبه

----------


## Mothawee

*Story:* Pivot: 240.72 
Our preference: Long @ 240.92 with targets @ 242.23 & 242.98 in extension. 
Alternative scenario: Below 240.72 look for further downside with 239.79 & 239 as targets. 
Comment: the RSI has rebounded on its support, the pair should post a new upside.

----------


## Mothawee

شورايكم في الشراء من 240.45

----------


## bo7a

بفضل الله تعالي أغلقت عقود البيع علي ربح  100  نقطة   ومنتظرين فرصة أفضل للدخول

----------


## bo7a

> انا داخل من 239.40 و239.60 و239.80 و24012
> بيع وعكس معاياومش عارف هاينزل ولا هايكمل صعود طب انا اعمل ايه استني ولا اعمل هيدج
> ارجو المساعده

 يا باشا اطمن .. والرجالة ردوا عليك الله يبارك فيهم  
اذا كسر 240.25  هقولك مبروك علي أهدافك وصبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> بفضل الله تعالي أغلقت عقود البيع علي ربح  100  نقطة   ومنتظرين فرصة أفضل للدخول

 انت بعت من امتي وما بتحكي انا زعلان :CEDP Stealer Animation30:  :Cloud9:  :Cloud9:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:

----------


## bo7a

> شورايكم في الشراء من 240.45

 يا معلمة ما تستعجلش يا معلمة  
نستني اغلاق الاربع ساعات وبعدين ندخل ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> انت بعت من امتي وما بتحكي انا زعلان

 يا معلمة انت اللي كنت نايم ....  انا كنت بايع أنا ومتهاوي وعبود من 240.60  و  241.50  
بس مستنيينك المرة دي وكلها ساعة وندخل تاني ان شاء الله  
وصبح صبح يا معلمة ...  عاوزين تقرير الساعة  11  يا كبير حتتنا

----------


## Mothawee

مبروك يا بوحه أنت أمته بعت هو نفسه عقد أمبارح أنا فتحت عقدين ومجموعهم 105 نقاط ربح والحين عندي صفقه شراء بإذن الله إلى الهدف قريباً.

----------


## bo7a

> مبروك يا بوحه أنت أمته بعت هو نفسه عقد أمبارح أنا فتحت عقدين ومجموعهم 105 نقاط ربح والحين عندي صفقه شراء بإذن الله إلى الهدف قريباً.

 الله يبارك فيك يا معلمة ... اه هي نفس عقود امبارح يا معلمة  
ومليون مبروك عليك انت كمان

----------


## Mothawee

الله يبارك فيك بس عاوزك تحطي قواتك عند 240.50 وتخليه يطلع

----------


## bo7a

> الله يبارك فيك بس عاوزك تحطي قواتك عند 240.50 وتخليه يطلع

 والله يا معلمة أنا شايف الإغلاق بشمعة أربع ساعات تحت 240.55  يبقي ممكن نقول  
ان مستويات 239.05  قريبة جداً .....  فلو تخرج من عقد الشراء من نقطة كويسة  
وتنتظر الصورة توضح شوية يكون أفضل ولك الحرية يا معلم   :Regular Smile:  
وعموما الرجالة رقبتهم سدادة انت تؤمرني

----------


## DR.NAAS

صباح الخير جميعا
شكرا يا معلمه على التحليل 
وحنا معاك انشالله 
وبانتظار افتتاح شمعة الاربع ساعات 
تحياتي,,

----------


## Mothawee

انا الإستوب على 240.30 شو رايك يا روح على الإستوب أو يروح على الهدف

----------


## Mothawee

شو رايك يا بوح بوح 
أتضحت الرأيه ولا لسه

----------


## Mothawee

تغير الإتجاه ولاكن أتوقع أننا سوف نرى مستوى 242 قبل الهبوط   *Story:* Pivot: 241.49 
Our preference: Take partial profit @ 240.58. The bias remains bearish below 241.49 with targets @ 240.31 & 239.79 in extension. 
Alternative scenario: Above 241.49 look for further upside with 242.23 & 242.98 as targets. 
Comment: the RSI is bearish, the pair should reach its next support.

----------


## أبومحمود

صباح الخير يامعلم ياعسل    صباح الخير لكل رجالة الحته  ... كله ماشي تمام والأمن مستتب .. كله يربط الحزام ويخلي باله   داخلين على مثلث خطر  مش عارفين نحدد الأتجاه صح   نسبة الهبوط 60%     و40%  صعود    اللي حابب يسبق الأنفجار  يدخل بيع ويحط أستوب  ده رأيي من بعد رأي المعلم الكبير طبعاً الكلام ده بعد مابصيت على شارتات 4 ساعات   الدولار   والباوند  واليورو    كلهم داخلين على الين وهات ياضرب

----------


## فوركسي طموح

تم التعرزيز ب2% تانيين من 240.90  
والوقف لكل العقود تم تعديله الى 241.75 لزيادة الاطمئنان وقد اكون مخطئا . 
وصبح صبح عى  75 .

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> تم التعرزيز ب2% تانيين من 240.90 والوقف لكل العقود 241.30 
> وصبح صبح عى تلاتيييييييييين .

 يلله خليها تخرب تم التعزيز من نفس مستوي فوركسي طموح وصبح صبح علي المستوي

----------


## bo7a

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله   صباح الفل والياسمين علي الجميع وان شاء الله الي الأهداف   ودي الصفقة الرابعة ليا الاسبوع دا   شورت من 240.75  والهدف 240.00  ان شاء الله وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

متهاوي وعبود وشارت يومي والدكتور والمعلم محمود وكل الحضور  
يللا كله يجهز نفسه علشان نطله نضرب ضربة واحدة ونخلص الصفقة دي قبل الساعة 3  
يللا يا رجالة

----------


## برنس قطر

السلام عليكم  
دخلنا معكم في مستشفى المجنون

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

معلمة انا دخلت الصفقة التعزيزية 5 عقود وربنا يستر

----------


## فوركسي طموح

دانا شايل المطوه معااااياااا يامعلم وعاوز أظرب فالمليان . 
عاوز اخلص اليوم بربح حلو قبل السفر ولا خسارة انشاء الله موش وحشه . 
بوص ليهاااا دي قرن غزال اصلي موش تئليييييد  :012:   
وصبح صبح عى تئلييييييد

----------


## برنس قطر

ردوا السلام  
والا بشيل شناطي واروح لموضوع ثاني

----------


## فوركسي طموح

يامرحبا ويا مسهلا بأهل قطر . 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ياقطر اون لاين نورت الحته  :Regular Smile:  . 
ونسأل الله التوفيق للجميع .

----------


## برنس قطر

منورة الحتة فيكم

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم  
> دخلنا معكم في مستشفى المجنون

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   يا اهلا بقطر وأهل قطر الطيبين الكرام   منور يا قمرنا وان شاء الله نشوف دايما مشاركاتك ووجهات نظرك معانا   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> معلمة انا دخلت الصفقة التعزيزية 5 عقود وربنا يستر

 ان شاء الله كسبان يا معلم محمود   :Thumb:

----------


## برنس قطر

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   يا اهلا بقطر وأهل قطر الطيبين الكرام   منور يا قمرنا وان شاء الله نشوف دايما مشاركاتك ووجهات نظرك معانا    وصبح صبح

   
مرحبا اخي بوحة  
وانت منورنا المنتدى والله  
والله يوفقنا وياكم

----------


## bo7a

> دانا شايل المطوه معااااياااا يامعلم وعاوز أظرب فالمليان . 
> عاوز اخلص اليوم بربح حلو قبل السفر ولا خسارة انشاء الله موش وحشه . 
> بوص ليهاااا دي قرن غزال اصلي موش تئليييييد   
> وصبح صبح عى تئلييييييد

 ههههههههههههههههههههه  اه يا معلم دا انا متخيل شكلك دلوقتي وانت ماسك المطوة بجد   والمعلم محمود فاتح صدره وداخل بالشومة ومتهاوي بالسنجة وشارت يومي بالخنجر   وأنا شايل 5  شواطير مرشقهم في كل حتة في جسمي وعاوزين نلهف كام بوينت حلوين كدا ان شاء الله   علي الأقل قبل المغرب  :012:  علشان خبر الفايدة   وصبح صبح ع الفايدة

----------


## Abo Ali

بص يامعلمة  أنا ماحبش الهيدج   لكن شكلي حاعمله دلوقتي   وهدف البيع 100   وهدف الشراء 60    وهو كده  كده   حايتحرك في نفس الرنج  دنا لابد له في الدره من أمبارح ..

----------


## bo7a

> بص يامعلمة أنا ماحبش الهيدج لكن شكلي حاعمله دلوقتي وهدف البيع 100 وهدف الشراء 60 وهو كده كده حايتحرك في نفس الرنج دنا لابد له في الدره من أمبارح ..

 هههههههههههههههههههههههه  ايه يا ابو علي اللي انت عامله دا ؟  
ماشي يا سيدي خلاص هبعتلك القوات تحطهم علي الحدود علشان ما يهربش منك  
وان شاء الله موفق يا غالي وصبح صبح

----------


## أبومحمود

> بص يامعلمة أنا ماحبش الهيدج لكن شكلي حاعمله دلوقتي وهدف البيع 100 وهدف الشراء 60 وهو كده كده حايتحرك في نفس الرنج دنا لابد له في الدره من أمبارح ..

 صبح صبح ياعم   خلي بالك ممكن  تهدج  وتفضل لابد في الدره وماتعرفش تتطلع منها تاني  .. وشوف  أيه رأي  المعلم  بوحه

----------


## bo7a

حلمت حلم . خير اللهم اجعله خير   :Ohmy:   الحلم في المرفقات قصدي الشارت في المرفقات  :012:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

معلم يا معلم الهدف 239.65 وصبح صبح علي الستة والخمسة لاء لاء لاء

----------


## فوركسي طموح

نفس الحلم الاليوتي اللي انا حلمته يامعلمه وذكرتوووه فرد سابق . 
كذا اتطمنت عالحلم زياده وبحبببببك ياكبييييير انا عاوز اهبش هبشه بسيطه واطلع . 
وصبح صبح عى اطلع

----------


## جودك

> ما شاء الله ما شاء الله   صباح الفل والياسمين علي الجميع وان شاء الله الي الأهداف   ودي الصفقة الرابعة ليا الاسبوع دا    شورت من 240.75 والهدف 240.00 ان شاء الله وصبح صبح

 الحمدلله خرجت 240.45   30 نقطة 
مشكور يا هندسة

----------


## bo7a

> معلم يا معلم الهدف 239.65 وصبح صبح علي الستة والخمسة لاء لاء لاء

 ان شاء الله يا معلم .. عن نفسي هخرج بدري شوية لأني بخاف من أبو الأندال يعملها معايا   أو هحرك الاستوب وأكمل معاك بس لو كسر القناة ان شاء الله كسر مبرح   وخد يا معلم الحلم التاني   :Ohmy:

----------


## bo7a

> نفس الحلم الاليوتي اللي انا حلمته يامعلمه وذكرتوووه فرد سابق . 
> كذا اتطمنت عالحلم زياده وبحبببببك ياكبييييير انا عاوز اهبش هبشه بسيطه واطلع . 
> وصبح صبح عى اطلع

 السراير عند بعضها ...  قصدي القلوب عند بعضها يا معلم 
دا احنا يا معلمة مش طالعين غير لما ناخد عين أبو الأندال وان شاء الله رزق طيب النهاردا  
وصبح صبح علي النهاردا   :012:

----------


## Mothawee

المجنون سوف يصعد إلى 241.25 أنا حبيع من 241 وربنه يستر

----------


## bo7a

> الحمدلله خرجت 240.45 30 نقطة 
> مشكور يا هندسة

 مليون مبروك عليك يا جودك باشا وان شاء الله دايما كسبان يا قمر  
صبح صبح

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معلمه  :Ohmy:  أنا تكملت الحلم غيييير دانتا محلم حلم تاني من ورايا  :012:    

> رويا عزيزي . 
> انا بقولك وجهة نظري وقد تكون خطئا .  انا اعتقد انه سيصل الى 239 تقريبا ومن ثم صعود بسيط ومن ثم اكمال الهبوط وعقودي من 241.75 و241.48 ووقفي 243.10

----------


## bo7a

> المجنون سوف يصعد إلى 241.25 أنا حبيع من 241 وربنه يستر

 ممكن أوي يا معلمة بس متهيالي كدا لو كسر 241.00  مش هيتنازل عن 241.80  
الله يسترها يا معلم وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> معلمه  أنا تكملت الحلم غيييير دانتا محلم حلم تاني من ورايا

 انت كنت نايم على الجنب اليمين ولا الشمال يا معلم   :Ohmy:

----------


## Mothawee

وأنا متوقع كده هو مش قادر يوصل 240.25 مشان كده هو لازم يصعد ويختبر المقاومه إلي فوق يا يكسرها أو يرتد منها

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

يا معلمين انا سمعت انه في خبر علي الدولار حدا شم حاجة طلع الخبر مطلعش

----------


## Mothawee

الدولار يستعيد قوته أمام الذهب الله يستر

----------


## Mothawee

انا ما سمعت الخبر نفسه بيقول ايش بس إلي عرفته أنه يستعيد قوته ويمكن يبطل يرجع زي ما كان

----------


## bo7a

الاخبار لسه بعد ساعة

----------


## فوركسي طموح

ماتشتلش هم الخبر الامريكي اللي بعد ساعه ياسيد المعلمين انت ووزير الدفاع ان شاء الله قرن الغزال والشومخ والسنجه والخنجر والخمس سواطير راح يأدبو الباوند ولما نهبش حنخليه على راحتووو شويه وصبح صبح عى شويه  :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح يا شويه  
الباوند راح يطلع لفوووووق حيجرب حظه مع المقاومه 241.80 وبعدها يفكر ينزل ولا يكمل طلوووووع

----------


## forex147

صبح صبح
وان شاء الله للاهداف وتبقى ماشيه حلاوه اذا خفضوا الفايده الله كريم

----------


## fxaqaba

.

----------


## Mothawee

ترقب الأخبار بعد نصف ساعه هدوء على كافه العملات 
هذا ما يسمى بالهدوء ما قبل العاصفه في حال صدور الأخبار بالنتائج السلبيه سوف نشهر إرتفاع في الأذواج الرأيسيه

----------


## fxaqaba

> حلمت حلم . خير اللهم اجعله خير    الحلم في المرفقات قصدي الشارت في المرفقات

  وانا حلمت كابوس

----------


## جودك

الاخبار بتوقيت مكة 4.30 يعني بعد ساعة

----------


## fxaqaba

> ترقب الأخبار بعد نصف ساعه هدوء على كافه العملات 
> هذا ما يسمى بالهدوء ما قبل العاصفه في حال صدور الأخبار بالنتائج السلبيه سوف نشهر إرتفاع في الأذواج الرأيسيه

 .

----------


## Mothawee

يا جماعه أنا اليوم ماشي عكسكم تماماً  
لأن المجنون معاندني من الصبح فأنا ماشي عكس التحليلات

----------


## جودك

> الاخبار بتوقيت مكة 4.30 يعني بعد ساعة

 اسف شباب كان الخطا عندي بالتوقيت

----------


## Mothawee

العاصفه جايه أهربووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## أبومحمود

وده اللي أنا حلمت بيه   بصوا  أروح أخطف لقمة على السريع   وأشوف القرموطي  ممكن يكون برنانكي قاله حاجه ؟؟

----------


## أبومحمود

:Yawn:   :Yawn:  ماعليش سماح جوعان وأرفقت شارت غلط  :Yawn:   :Yawn:  
وده الشارت الصح

----------


## Mothawee

برنانكي على السايلنت ماله حس من شهر

----------


## برنس قطر

الظاهر اليوم بيكون ضرب ستوبات سريع

----------


## Mothawee

الظاهر ضرب ستوب وركض على الهدف  
بس نتائج الأخبار غير مرضيه معنى ذلك السوق ميت

----------


## Mothawee

وييييين المعلم بوحه شو وجهة المجنون لا أنه رايح لفوق ولا لتحت

----------


## برنس قطر

المجنون بدخل فيه شراء عند 239.90 
وعلى الله التوفيق

----------


## برنس قطر

مبرووووووووووك الهدف يا بوحة

----------


## أبومحمود

الكسبان من البيع يقدم الأستوب

----------


## فوركسي طموح

مبرووووووووك لكل الدببه مبرووووووك 
يامعلمه يامعمه دانا بحبك يامعلمه  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26: . 
خرجت برغم من اني متوقع مزيدا من الهبوط من كل عقودي اللي امبارح واليوم من 241.75 و241.48 و240.90 عند السعر الحالي 239.77 
وكذلك من عقود الباوند دولار اللي من 20445 من السعر الحالي برضو 20240 برغم من توقعي ايضا لمزيد من الهبوط في امرحله القادمه . 
دا فاضل كم ساعه عى الطياره واغلقت كل اعقود لاني موش عاوز فالعشرة ايام افكر باي حاجه من الفوركس بتاتا البته  :Regular Smile: . 
طبعا الا اهم شي استفدته منوووه بغض النظر عن الربح والخساره وهم الرجال الجدعان الرائعين اللي يتشرف الشخص بمعرفتهم . 
اتمنى التوفيق للجميع وصبح صبح عى الجميع  :012:

----------


## bo7a

بسم الله ما شاء الله   مبروك للجميع وفرصة قادمة أفضل ان شاء الله   تحقق هدف الصفقة الرابعة  ( شورت من  240.75  والهدف  240.00  )   +  75  نقطة   + 300  نقطة أرباح الأسبوع   _____________  +  375  نقطة إجمـــالي أرباح أمس واليوم   اللهم لك الحمد والشكر ومبروك علي الجميع

----------


## أبومحمود

> مبرووووووووك لكل الدببه مبرووووووك 
> يامعلمه يامعمه دانا بحبك يامعلمه . 
> خرجت برغم من اني متوقع مزيدا من الهبوط من كل عقودي اللي امبارح واليوم من 241.75 و241.48 و240.90 عند السعر الحالي 239.77 
> وكذلك من عقود الباوند دولار اللي من 20445 من السعر الحالي برضو 20240 برغم من توقعي ايضا لمزيد من الهبوط في امرحله القادمه . 
> دا فاضل كم ساعه عى الطياره واغلقت كل اعقود لاني موش عاوز فالعشرة ايام افكر باي حاجه من الفوركس بتاتا البته . 
> طبعا الا اهم شي استفدته منوووه بغض النظر عن الربح والخساره وهم الرجال الجدعان الرائعين اللي يتشرف الشخص بمعرفتهم . 
> اتمنى التوفيق للجميع وصبح صبح عى الجميع

 بحفظ الله وترجع بالسلامة

----------


## bo7a

> مبرووووووووك لكل الدببه مبرووووووك 
> يامعلمه يامعمه دانا بحبك يامعلمه . 
> خرجت برغم من اني متوقع مزيدا من الهبوط من كل عقودي اللي امبارح واليوم من 241.75 و241.48 و240.90 عند السعر الحالي 239.77 
> وكذلك من عقود الباوند دولار اللي من 20445 من السعر الحالي برضو 20240 برغم من توقعي ايضا لمزيد من الهبوط في امرحله القادمه . 
> دا فاضل كم ساعه عى الطياره واغلقت كل اعقود لاني موش عاوز فالعشرة ايام افكر باي حاجه من الفوركس بتاتا البته . 
> طبعا الا اهم شي استفدته منوووه بغض النظر عن الربح والخساره وهم الرجال الجدعان الرائعين اللي يتشرف الشخص بمعرفتهم . 
> اتمنى التوفيق للجميع وصبح صبح عى الجميع

   والله يا عبود رغم اني أتمنالك كل التوفيق وتقضي أجازة سعيدة   بس هكون زعلان جدا لاننا هنفتقد روحك الطيبة وطيبتك وخفة دمك وخبرتك معانا   ان شاء الله ترجع بالسلامة وتكون وسطنا من جديد ومنتظرينك علي احر من الجمر يا قمر   في رعاية الله يا عبود ومبروك يا غالي والحمد لله انك هتسافر وانت مبسوط   وصبح صبح علي مبسوط وسلملي علي الاولاد

----------


## forex147

الف مبروك :18:  :18: 
والحمد لله

----------


## bo7a

> الف مبروك
> والحمد لله

 مليوووووون مبروك يا رياسة ومبروك علي الجميع    :18:  :18:  :18:

----------


## أبومحمود

أنا لسه مستني   مش باقولكم أني مش طماع   .. قدمت الأستوب .. ويانا  ياهو

----------


## bo7a

> أنا لسه مستني مش باقولكم أني مش طماع .. قدمت الأستوب .. ويانا ياهو

 مبروك برده   :012:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

مبروك
كل يبعد عن الطريق دبي سيحقق  المليون 
تم اقفال صفقة والتانية مفتوحة لاجل غير مسمي والستوب مكان الدخول

----------


## bo7a

> مبروك
> كل يبعد عن الطريق دبي سيحقق المليون 
> تم اقفال صفقة والتانية مفتوحة لاجل غير مسمي والستوب مكان الدخول

 مبروك يا معلم مبروووووووووووووووووووووك    :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  
لما توصل لمليون اوعي تقول علشان الضرايب    :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:

----------


## أبومحمود

> مبروك برده

 ربنا يبارك فيك    ولو وصل 239.50    يبقى الجمبري على حسابي   أبوصلاح شكله مش ناوي يدفع

----------


## bo7a

> ربنا يبارك فيك ولو وصل 239.50 يبقى الجمبري على حسابي أبوصلاح شكله مش ناوي يدفع

 هههههههههههههههه  ماشي يا معلمة بس هتجيبلنا جمبري اسماعيلينو زي بتاع ابو صلاح  
غير كدا ما ينفعش ... ولا نستني لما ابو صلاح يقبض المكافئة بقي

----------


## forex147

ان شاء الله عشره مليون 
بس الطمع حلو حطيت الاستوب على +50 واللي فيه خير يجيبه ربنا في انتظار خبر الفايده

----------


## mialola

240.75 مليون شكر لك يا معلمة   :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> مبروك يا معلم مبروووووووووووووووووووووك    
> لما توصل لمليون اوعي تقول علشان الضرايب

 الله يبارك فيك يامعلم وصبح صبح وخلينا علي تواصل  :Yikes3: 
تقبل ودي
هاااااااهااهاهاه

----------


## bo7a

> ان شاء الله عشره مليون 
> بس الطمع حلو حطيت الاستوب على +50 واللي فيه خير يجيبه ربنا في انتظار خبر الفايده

 يا معلمة دا مش طمع  
وطالما انتي بتحمي أرباحك توكل على الله  
وبعدين الرزق يحب الخفية وطالما دخولك علي أساس فني يبقي ليه تضيع الفرصة  ؟ 
ربنا يرزقنا جميعا برزق طيب حلال ومزيد من الارباح ان شاء الله

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> ان شاء الله عشره مليون 
> بس الطمع حلو حطيت الاستوب على +50 واللي فيه خير يجيبه ربنا في انتظار خبر الفايده

 والله انا اقفلت الصفقة التعزيزية وخليت الصفقة الاساسية وحطيت الاستوب مكان الدخول 
وصبح صبح علي الدخول

----------


## bo7a

> 240.75 مليون شكر لك يا معلمة

 مليون مبروك عليك يا قمر وعاوزين نشوف مشاركاتك معانا

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

وهدي الصفقات المتبقية وصبح صبح علي المتبقية

----------


## ALBASSAM

مشاء الله تبارك الله 
الف مليون مبروك يا معلمين

----------


## forex147

المجنون راكب مرجيحه
متشعبط مع الباوند لتحت ولما يبدأ يصعد ان شاء الله ينزله الين دولار لتحت مع الخبر
الله كريم وسلملي على التروماي

----------


## forex147

> وهدي الصفقات المتبقية وصبح صبح علي المتبقية

 الف مبروك
همسه: داري على شمعتك تقيد :Thumb:

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح أيه الحصل خلوني ألحق أقفل البيع بتاعي إلي فتحته من 241.25 
تتوقعون يصعد أصلي فاتح بيع وشراء من نفس النقطه أنا حقفل صفقه البيع على 239.25 وشكلي بشتري مره ثانيه لنه حيصعد من جديد ولا شو رأيكم يا معلمه

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح أيه الحصل خلوني ألحق أقفل البيع بتاعي إلي فتحته من 241.25 
> تتوقعون يصعد أصلي فاتح بيع وشراء من نفس النقطه أنا حقفل صفقه البيع على 239.25 وشكلي بشتري مره ثانيه لنه حيصعد من جديد ولا شو رأيكم يا معلمه

 حبيبي متهاوي مبروك عليك يا غالي 
أنا شايف والله أعلم انه هيصعد ل 240.25 مرة تانية ومنها الي 239.05  باذن الله  
ولكن منتظر اغلاق الساعة ومنها نشوف هو ناوي علي ايه

----------


## Mothawee

يالله أنا معاكم

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح على شهر الخير إنشاء الله

----------


## أبومحمود

أعتقد لانستعجل الشراء الصوره مش واضحة الى الآن وممكن يطول في الحته دي .. بص في الشارت ..ياخلاص يامعلمي جمبري سماعيلينو 100% ..

----------


## أبومحمود

لوكسر ترند المقاومة  رايح 238.60

----------


## bo7a

الصفقة الخامسة لهذا الأسبوع ان شاء الله   هدخل شراء من السعر الحالي 239.40  والهدف 240.15   بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## medhat 2007

بالتوفيق يا بوحة و انا هدخل معاك 
و الله الموفق

----------


## Mothawee

دخلت معاك والستوب فيييين هذا نذل وأخاف منه

----------


## أبومحمود

> الصفقة الخامسة لهذا الأسبوع ان شاء الله   هدخل شراء من السعر الحالي 239.40 والهدف 240.15   بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 بص يامعلمه   ماتستعجلش   .. ممكن يكون فيها  50  نقطة تحت    .. أنا رايح الشغل  مناوب  وراجع إن شاء الله  على 10  بالليل  .. وربنا يرزقنا جميعاً

----------


## Mothawee

يا معلمه حط بالك على المجنون أنا حروح أعمر لي حجر شيشه وأرجع بعد 3 ساعات

----------


## سند1

> صباح العسل يا عسل ..... والله انت اللي وحشتنا كتير يا زعيم    اخبارك ايه واخبار المعلم موسي ايه ؟ والله تسلملي عليه كتير لاني حاولت أكلمه بس معرفتش   ومبروك يا زعيم علي اليورو دولار وان شاء الله دايما ايامنا كلها تبقي ارباح وبس    صبح صبح يا معلمة

 يامساء الفل يامعلمه  موسى يبلغك السلام  حبيبي اناء هد خل من نفس النقطه الي حددتها 239.40 باي بس للبعيد اوي اذا كسر 139.13 حننزل الى 138.60 واذا انكسرت حنروح الى 237.70 ومعاء كل نقطه نوصل ليها رايح افتح عقد والهدف يامعلمه بامر الله 246.80 والله يوفق الجميع  بانسبه لليور دولار انا وصية عليه سل من 1.3840 والعقد مفتوح الى ارقام بعيده والاستوب على 1.4055

----------


## سند1

> يا معلمه حط بالك على المجنون أنا حروح أعمر لي حجر شيشه وأرجع بعد 3 ساعات

 لاتنساني معاك واحد باعشن مع ورد الهددددددددددد

----------


## bo7a

> يامساء الفل يامعلمه   موسى يبلغك السلام  حبيبي اناء هد خل من نفس النقطه الي حددتها 239.40 باي بس للبعيد اوي اذا كسر 139.13 حننزل الى 138.60 واذا انكسرت حنروح الى 237.70 ومعاء كل نقطه نوصل ليها رايح افتح عقد والهدف يامعلمه بامر الله 246.80 والله يوفق الجميع   بانسبه لليور دولار انا وصية عليه سل من 1.3840 والعقد مفتوح الى ارقام بعيده والاستوب على 1.4055

 اهلا اهلا بحبيب قلبي والله منورنا وتسلملي انت وموسي باشا   بالنسبة لأبو الأندال أعتقد مستوي 239.05  شرس جدا   ومن وجهة نظري المتواضعة والله أعلم اذا اغلقت شمعة الاربع ساعات فوق 239.70    هنودع 239.00  خالص وهتبدأ موجات الشراء من جديد   أما في حال كسر 239.05 يبقي الطريق الي 237.70 زي ما تفضلت يا زعيم   ومن هناك هعزز عقد الشراء في حال الهبوط اليه   الله يوفق الجميع وان شاء الله كلنا كسبانين

----------


## bo7a

> بالتوفيق يا بوحة و انا هدخل معاك 
> و الله الموفق

 بالتوفيق لك يا قمر باذن الله وان شاء الله نقول مبروك كمان شوية   صبح صبح يا مدحت باشا

----------


## سند1

> اهلا اهلا بحبيب قلبي والله منورنا وتسلملي انت وموسي باشا   بالنسبة لأبو الأندال أعتقد مستوي 239.05 شرس جدا   ومن وجهة نظري المتواضعة والله أعلم اذا اغلقت شمعة الاربع ساعات فوق 239.70   هنودع 239.00 خالص وهتبدأ موجات الشراء من جديد   أما في حال كسر 239.05 يبقي الطريق الي 237.70 زي ما تفضلت يا زعيم   ومن هناك هعزز عقد الشراء في حال الهبوط اليه    الله يوفق الجميع وان شاء الله كلنا كسبانين

 دانته الي منور  كلامك صح مليون في الميه بس دا الفور اكس اتوقع اي حاجه على كل حال اناء حاط امر شراء على 238.60 اذا نزل اناء مستنيه بشومه واذا طلع برضه هخذه مش هسيبه وبامر الله كسبانين يامعلمه

----------


## forex147

صبح صبح يا زعيم
خلي بالك الين لسه مستني الخبر 
والخبر نهارده بفلوس وبعد 9.30 كلام ثاني
 118.15دعم  نستنى وانشوف اخبارها اي هي الاخره
والله كريم

----------


## bo7a

> بص يامعلمه ماتستعجلش .. ممكن يكون فيها 50 نقطة تحت .. أنا رايح الشغل مناوب وراجع إن شاء الله على 10 بالليل .. وربنا يرزقنا جميعاً

 مش استعجال يا معلمة ولا حاجة .. دا انت ما شوفتش أنا هعمل ايه دلوقتي  
أنا كمان هغطس كدا نصاية وراجع ومستنيك يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> يا معلمه حط بالك على المجنون أنا حروح أعمر لي حجر شيشه وأرجع بعد 3 ساعات

 انت بتحنسني يا معلمة  ؟؟  طيب أنا بقي علشام مش هقدر أخرج دلوقتي هنضرب ع الكنشة  
وجايلك في ثواني   :Nono:

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح يا زعيم
> خلي بالك الين لسه مستني الخبر 
> والخبر نهارده بفلوس وبعد 9.30 كلام ثاني
> 118.15دعم نستنى وانشوف اخبارها اي هي الاخره
> والله كريم

 صباح القشطة يا رياسة .....  أنا اتوقع تذبذب شوية والأمور ترجع لوضعها الطبيعي   وان كنت ارجح نهاية تصحيح أزواج الين عند المستويات الحالية اذا اغلقت شمعة الاربع ساعات عندها   وهنبدأ نتكلم في لونجات من جديد ... اما اذا 239.05  اتكسرت و 118.10  اتكسرت و2.0185  اتكسرت   يبقي لسه فيه مشوار من أبو 100  نقطة  و  250  علي أبو الاندال   ربنا يوفق ان شاء الله واللي فيه الخير يقدمه المولي

----------


## forex147

الله كريم
عاوزين من ابو كم نقطه 
هههههههههههههه

----------


## سند1

> صباح القشطة يا رياسة ..... أنا اتوقع تذبذب شوية والأمور ترجع لوضعها الطبيعي   وان كنت ارجح نهاية تصحيح أزواج الين عند المستويات الحالية اذا اغلقت شمعة الاربع ساعات عندها   وهنبدأ نتكلم في لونجات من جديد ... اما اذا 239.05 اتكسرت و 118.10 اتكسرت و2.0185 اتكسرت   يبقي لسه فيه مشوار من أبو 100 نقطة و 250 علي أبو الاندال    ربنا يوفق ان شاء الله واللي فيه الخير يقدمه المولي

 يامعلمممممممممممم بوحه ماوصيك  اناء استاذنكم كذا ساعتين وراجع بامرالله

----------


## bo7a

> الله كريم
> عاوزين من ابو كم نقطه 
> هههههههههههههه

 ههههههههههه 
هو الكام بكام ؟   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> يامعلمممممممممممم بوحه ماوصيك   اناء استاذنكم كذا ساعتين وراجع بامرالله

 تيجي بالف سلامة ياكبير المنطقة وعلي ما تيجي نكون ظبطنا القعدة والكابتشينو يكون جاهز  
صبح

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> انت بتحنسني يا معلمة ؟؟ طيب أنا بقي علشام مش هقدر أخرج دلوقتي هنضرب ع الكنشة  
> وجايلك في ثواني

  
دنتا بتشيش من ورااااااي يامعلمه وعامل صفقة شراء برضووو   :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile: . 
قد اكون مخطئا ولاكن حط فبالك الحلم اياه  :012:  
وصبح صبح عى المطار وسلاااامووو عليكوووو  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## jedawy

look my friend Boha I am almost mad from this MAD . I am now in two long positions and I hope to get some money soon

----------


## bo7a

> دنتا بتشيش من ورااااااي يامعلمه وعامل صفقة شراء برضووو . 
> قد اكون مخطئا ولاكن حط فبالك الحلم اياه  
> وصبح صبح عى المطار وسلاااامووو عليكوووو

 هههههههههههههههههههه  لا اوعي تفهمني غلط يا معلمة ... دا انا صحتي علي قدي   ماهو الحلم يا معلمة كان فيه شيطان صغنتوت عاملي كابوس عند 239.15   :012:   قمت صاحي من النوم ودخلت أنام في الأوضة التانية اللي فاتحه علي شارع 240.25   :Yawn:   وأوعدك ان حلمك في بالي بس ادعيلنا يا معلمة وانت في الهواء الطلق   دعوة من اللي بتروح علي طول دا انت هتبقي قريب يامعلمة من الأتموسفير   تروح وتجيلنا بألف سلامة يا قمر وصبح صبح علي القمر ( برده هيبقي قريب منك )   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> look my friend Boha I am almost mad from this MAD . I am now in two long positions and I hope to get some money soon

 هههههههههههه  والله يا معلمة دا أعقل زوج بس حظه معانا وحش  
وان شاء الله كسبان يا قمر وهنعمل حفلة الليلة دي وصبح صبح

----------


## dr_mamy2006

واحده واحده على الندل لحسن يقل عقلة وينزل واعتقادى اول محطة 241.25

----------


## DR.NAAS

احلى تحيه لااحلى معلمه في الحته
اولا اشكرك واشكر جميع اخواني الاعضاء على كل ما قدمتموه من جهد وتنوير
للآخرين وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم انشالله (وفي ميزان حساباتكم :Thumb: )
ثانيا اخي الكريم بوحه سؤالي في حالة كان الخبر ايجابي وارتفع الدولار مقابل الين 
هل هذا سوف يدعم صعود المجنون ام سيكون العكس؟
تحياتي,,

----------


## bo7a

> واحده واحده على الندل لحسن يقل عقلة وينزل واعتقادى اول محطة 241.25

 حبيب قلبي يا دكترة ....  ان شاء الله تكون هي أول محطة  
بس منتظرين اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات ولو تفضلت الشمعة المحترمة باغلاقها فوق 239.70  
تبقي حاجة زي الفل وان شاء الله ممكن نقول باي باي 239.00  مع صدور خبر الفايدة

----------


## *الرفاعي*

بوحه
إزيك يا معلم 
أخبارك   
إنشاء الله تمام و أخبار أبو الأندال معاكوا  
عندي ملاحظة  
ممكن     
شكرا    
لو نزل الدولار والين
و إرتفع ابو الأندال
ممكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## bo7a

> احلى تحيه لااحلى معلمه في الحته 
> اولا اشكرك واشكر جميع اخواني الاعضاء على كل ما قدمتموه من جهد وتنوير
> للآخرين وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم انشالله (وفي ميزان حساباتكم)
> ثانيا اخي الكريم بوحه سؤالي في حالة كان الخبر ايجابي وارتفع الدولار مقابل الين 
> هل هذا سوف يدعم صعود المجنون ام سيكون العكس؟ 
> تحياتي,,

   مساء الورد يا دكترة ....  ايه النور دا كله ... القمر طاله بدري النهاردا   :Regular Smile:   والله يا دكترة أنا شايف أزواج الين زي ما بيقولوا كدا بتتلكك علشان تنهي التصحيح   بالنسبة لأبو الأندال رغم حالة التذبذب الكبيرة إلا انه مش قادر يكسر الدعوم   اللي كونها في التصحيح وبيرتد منها لمستويات كبيرة وشرحه اليورو ين اللي بدأ بتكوين قمم متصاعدة وإيحاء بالصعود على المدي القريب   الوحيد اللي مخالف شوية هو الدولار ين لأنه الأضعف ورغم ذلك ارتد من الترند الأسبوعي لأكثر من 150  نقطة   في حال جت الأخبار في صالح الدولار من وجهة نظري هيكون تأثيرها علي الباوند دولار أكثر من أزواج الين   وممكن نشوف مستويات 2.0100 و 2.0050  والله أعلم   أما بالنسبة لأبو الأندال لن يتضح مساره غير بكسر مستوي 242.85  أو 239.05    منها نقدر نقول ان التصحيح انتهي أو لسه فيه هبوط مش هيقل عن 250  نقطة   دي وجهة نظري المتواضعة جدا جدا وأتمني لو حد له خبرة بالأساسي يفيدك أكتر مني يا قمر   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> بوحه
> إزيك يا معلم 
> أخبارك   
> إنشاء الله تمام و أخبار أبو الأندال معاكوا  
> عندي ملاحظة  
> ممكن     
> شكرا    
> لو نزل الدولار والين
> و إرتفع ابو الأندال
> ممكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 الحمد لله يا باشا .. كله زي الفل علي حسك  
والله ممكن وكل شئ جايز .....  بس أنا مبحبش أتوقع أنا بحب الأمر الواقع   :Ohmy:  
يعني صعد هنصعد معاه ... هبط نهبط معاه  . وربك يوفق الجميع

----------


## mialola

> مساء الورد يا دكترة .... ايه النور دا كله ... القمر طاله بدري النهاردا   والله يا دكترة أنا شايف أزواج الين زي ما بيقولوا كدا بتتلكك علشان تنهي التصحيح   بالنسبة لأبو الأندال رغم حالة التذبذب الكبيرة إلا انه مش قادر يكسر الدعوم   اللي كونها في التصحيح وبيرتد منها لمستويات كبيرة وشرحه اليورو ين اللي بدأ بتكوين قمم متصاعدة وإيحاء بالصعود على المدي القريب   الوحيد اللي مخالف شوية هو الدولار ين لأنه الأضعف ورغم ذلك ارتد من الترند الأسبوعي لأكثر من 150 نقطة   في حال جت الأخبار في صالح الدولار من وجهة نظري هيكون تأثيرها علي الباوند دولار أكثر من أزواج الين   وممكن نشوف مستويات 2.0100 و 2.0050 والله أعلم   أما بالنسبة لأبو الأندال لن يتضح مساره غير بكسر مستوي 242.85 أو 239.05   منها نقدر نقول ان التصحيح انتهي أو لسه فيه هبوط مش هيقل عن 250 نقطة   دي وجهة نظري المتواضعة جدا جدا وأتمني لو حد له خبرة بالأساسي يفيدك أكتر مني يا قمر   وصبح صبح

 وماذا عن النيوزلندي \ين ياسيد المعلمين

----------


## DR.NAAS

مشكوووووووووور وماقصرت  :Thumb:

----------


## Mothawee

صباح الشمام والمحسل الفنان 
صبح صبح على المعلمين 
النذل صارت حركته تخوف يتحر كل تك على 40 نقطه شو الموضوع  
المهم هو شكله طالع لفوق ونشوفكم عند 240.25

----------


## Mothawee

هدف المجنون أصبح 237

----------


## fxaqaba

OVER SALE  على الستوكاستك ودعم على الاربع ساعات

----------


## fxaqaba

إغلاق الشمعة تحت  MOVING AVERAGE  يعني ضعف خط الدعم

----------


## سند1

> الحمد لله يا باشا .. كله زي الفل علي حسك  
> والله ممكن وكل شئ جايز ..... بس أنا مبحبش أتوقع أنا بحب الأمر الواقع  
> يعني صعد هنصعد معاه ... هبط نهبط معاه . وربك يوفق الجميع

 مبروككككككككككككككككككككككككككك 240.25

----------


## fxaqaba

الشمعة اغلقت فوق مما يؤكد ارتداده من خط الدعم

----------


## forex147

:18:  :18:  :18:  :18: 
الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك
عاقل ابن عاقل
وصبح صبح

----------


## أبومحمود

> مساء الورد يا دكترة .... ايه النور دا كله ... القمر طاله بدري النهاردا   والله يا دكترة أنا شايف أزواج الين زي ما بيقولوا كدا بتتلكك علشان تنهي التصحيح   بالنسبة لأبو الأندال رغم حالة التذبذب الكبيرة إلا انه مش قادر يكسر الدعوم   اللي كونها في التصحيح وبيرتد منها لمستويات كبيرة وشرحه اليورو ين اللي بدأ بتكوين قمم متصاعدة وإيحاء بالصعود على المدي القريب   الوحيد اللي مخالف شوية هو الدولار ين لأنه الأضعف ورغم ذلك ارتد من الترند الأسبوعي لأكثر من 150 نقطة   في حال جت الأخبار في صالح الدولار من وجهة نظري هيكون تأثيرها علي الباوند دولار أكثر من أزواج الين   وممكن نشوف مستويات 2.0100 و 2.0050 والله أعلم   أما بالنسبة لأبو الأندال لن يتضح مساره غير بكسر مستوي 242.85 أو 239.05   منها نقدر نقول ان التصحيح انتهي أو لسه فيه هبوط مش هيقل عن 250 نقطة   دي وجهة نظري المتواضعة جدا جدا وأتمني لو حد له خبرة بالأساسي يفيدك أكتر مني يا قمر   وصبح صبح

 مساء الورد يامعلمه   وكل رجالة الحته   أنا رجعت في ميعادي  أهو ...  أيه المكتوب ده  هو في بعد الكلام ده  حد يقدر يقول حاجه   ..

----------


## أبومحمود

بص يامعلمه أبن المجنونة خش في حته زنقه   في شارت الساعة   الدايره اللي فوق  3  مقاومات  والدايره اللي تحت   دعمين    حيفضل رايح جاي  وممكن  كده في كل مشوار 30 نقطة حلوين  لغاية شمعة 12   قولي رأيك  أيه ؟؟

----------


## medhat 2007

مبروك يا بوحة انت و كل الرجالة اللى دخلوا معانا 
الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## ابووخالد

يامعلم بوحه 
شارت يومي 
مساكم الله بالخير انتم والجميع 
وش تنصحونا فيه...نبيع او نشتري المجنون ؟ 
انا جاهز انتظر الاشارة من الناس الطيبين 
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## forex147

صبح صبح
في قاب صوغير انشوف نهايته ايه
والله كريم

----------


## [email protected]

ضيف جديد منتظر رأيكم  بيع ولا شراء  :Yikes3:

----------


## ابووخالد

> صبح صبح
> في قاب صوغير انشوف نهايته ايه
> والله كريم

 في انتظارك طال عمرك تعطينا الاشارة...ونتوكل على الله 
بالتوفيق

----------


## forex147

لا اشاره ولا شي اخي الكريم انتظر وشوف الوضع وحدد انت بنفسك
وشوف الاخوان شنو يقولون

----------


## ابووخالد

> لا اشاره ولا شي اخي الكريم انتظر وشوف الوضع وحدد انت بنفسك
> وشوف الاخوان شنو يقولون

 آسفين طال عمرك  وبصراحة انا ما افهم في شيء اسمه تحليل فني ومؤشرات وشيء من هذا القبيل..اعرف شيء واحد نوع الزوج واسمه  :Wink:  ويالله الخراج  ولهذا السبب نستعين بالله سبحانه وتعالى قبل كل شيء ثم بالناس الطيبين ومحبين الخير واللي لهم باع في فهم سلوك الزوج وحركته من خلال المؤشرات وحقيقة عمرهم ما بخلوا علينا بشيء..فجزاهم الله خير وجعلها في موازين حسناتهم..ولا ابالغ لو قلت ان البعض منهم ارسل لي رسائل على الخاص من منطلق حبه للخير..ولن انسى جميله  اكرر اسفي طال عمرك... ونحن في إنتظار أهل الخير كما عودونا  ونحن مبتدئين فتحملونا أعانكم الله علينا

----------


## forex147

حياك الله اخي الكريم
بس الموضوع لاخونا بوحه وان شاء الله يقدر يفيدك اكثر وانا اعرض وجهات نظر فقط 
والله اعلم ووصلت خير ان شاء الله

----------


## medhat 2007

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الاخ الكريم ابو خالد و الضيف الجديد nokiy  اهلا بكم معانا فى هذا الموضوع و شرفتونا 
و نتمنى ان تستمروا معانا فى متابعة هذا الزوج و التفاعل فى الموضوع و ان شاء الله تفيدونا باراكم و نتوصل جميعا للتحليل السليم و كل ما زادت وجهات النظر و المشاركات الفعالة كلما زادت الفائدة باذن بالله 
و لكم التحية

----------


## [email protected]

متابعين  وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله  :Icon3:

----------


## ابووخالد

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> الاخ الكريم ابو خالد و الضيف الجديد nokiy اهلا بكم معانا فى هذا الموضوع و شرفتونا 
> و نتمنى ان تستمروا معانا فى متابعة هذا الزوج و التفاعل فى الموضوع و ان شاء الله تفيدونا باراكم و نتوصل جميعا للتحليل السليم و كل ما زادت وجهات النظر و المشاركات الفعالة كلما زادت الفائدة باذن بالله 
> و لكم التحية

 المهلي ما يولي...الشرف لنا طال عمرك..وبارك الله فيك 
هههههه اما بالنسبة لي انا..عزالله مابتستفيدون مني شيء في هذا الموضوع لقلة خبرتي ومعرفتي بالتحليل الفني 
ولكننا في رجاء الله..ثم انت والطيبين امثالك

----------


## medhat 2007

هو بوحة راح فين ؟

----------


## برنس قطر

بوحة الان يجمع ارباح اليوم       :Cash:  :Cash:   :Thumb:   الله يوفقة ويوفقنا والمسلمين جميعا

----------


## osamajamal

قريبا سيتحدد الاتجاه 
إما اختراق إلى أعلى  
وإما اختراق إلى اسفل 
أنا شخصيا أرجح الهبوط لأن المثلثات المتطابقة هي بمثابة استراحة للترند ليتابع اتجاهه 
وبما ان الترند الصلي كان هابطاً فغالباً سيتابع هبوطه بعد تحرره من هذا المثلث 
مجرد توقعات 
تحياتي

----------


## ابووخالد

بوحه راح يضبط الطريق لنا...ويجيب كوشري معاه 
وبيجي معاه الخير إن شاء الله

----------


## medhat 2007

يا ابو خالد كلنا بنتعلم و الله و هو راى على راى بنوصل لنتيجة كويسة و بصراحة هى دى احلى حاجة فى المنتدى

----------


## medhat 2007

[quote=osamajamal;390350]قريبا سيتحدد الاتجاه 
إما اختراق إلى أعلى  
وإما اختراق إلى اسفل 
أنا شخصيا أرجح الهبوط لأن المثلثات المتطابقة هي بمثابة استراحة للترند ليتابع اتجاهه 
وبما ان الترند الصلي كان هابطاً فغالباً سيتابع هبوطه بعد تحرره من هذا المثلث 
مجرد توقعات 
تحياتي 
انا متفق معاك فى ان الوضع مايزال فى هبوط على الاقل الاسبوع دا و الله اعلم

----------


## سند1

> المهلي ما يولي...الشرف لنا طال عمرك..وبارك الله فيك 
> هههههه اما بالنسبة لي انا..عزالله مابتستفيدون مني شيء في هذا الموضوع لقلة خبرتي ومعرفتي بالتحليل الفني 
> ولكننا في رجاء الله..ثم انت والطيبين امثالك

 بعد اذن اخوي بوحه مرحباء ومسهلا  بالعكس اخي الفاضل ان اشاءالله تفيد وتستفيد

----------


## forex147

> بعد اذن اخوي بوحه  مرحباء ومسهلا   بالعكس اخي الفاضل ان اشاءالله تفيد وتستفيد

 مثل ما تفضل الاخوان اخو بو خالد الكل يشارك بوجه نظر والكل يستفيد ان شاء الله
وموضوع حلو من اخونا بوحه خفيف الدم يهون الفوركس علينا ومنها فايده والله كريم
وحياك الله ومنتظرين مشاركاتك

----------


## ابووخالد

> بعد اذن اخوي بوحه  مرحباء ومسهلا   بالعكس اخي الفاضل ان اشاءالله تفيد وتستفيد

 مرحبابك أكثر اخوي سند..وإن شاء الله انك سندنا بعد الله فكل شخص له نصيب من اسمه 
بالنسبة لي.. ابشروا بولد في السواليف وقالك قالك وأصب لكم القهوة وأجيب العشى 
اما المؤشرات والخطوط الحمر والخضر والشموع والكوب والبراد والراس والكتف فهذي عليكم انتم 
ترا احب امزح فلا تزعلون 
ويشهد الله انني احببتكم في الله ولله 
وجزا الله اخونا بوحه ألف خير فقد كان سبب في جمع كثير من الاخوان والاحبه في هذا المجلس العامر بإذن الله

----------


## bo7a

صباح الورد والياسمين علي عيون كل الحلوين   وأهلا وسهلا بكل حبايبنا اللي مشرفيننا ... البيت بيتكم جميعا وأنا ضيف عليكم   ومنتظرين مشاركاتكم الجميلة الفعالة حتي نستفيد من بعض كلنا   مليون مبروك ليا ولكل اللي دخل معانا الصفقة تحقق الهدف وزيادة الحمد لله   الله يديمها نعمة علينا ويعوض علي كل الخسرانين ويزيد من أرباح الكسبانين   وصبح صبح يا معلمين

----------


## bo7a

> الصفقة الخامسة لهذا الأسبوع ان شاء الله   هدخل شراء من السعر الحالي 239.40 والهدف 240.15   بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 بفضل الله تعالي تحقق هدف الصفقة الخامسة لنا هذا الأسبوع   +  75  نقطة   +  375  نقطة أرباح الأسبوع   ___________  +  450  نقطة بفضل الله وكرمه   مليون مبروك وصبح صبح

----------


## ابووخالد

> بعد اذن اخوي بوحه  مرحباء ومسهلا   بالعكس اخي الفاضل ان اشاءالله تفيد وتستفيد

  

> مثل ما تفضل الاخوان اخو بو خالد الكل يشارك بوجه نظر والكل يستفيد ان شاء الله
> وموضوع حلو من اخونا بوحه خفيف الدم يهون الفوركس علينا ومنها فايده والله كريم
> وحياك الله ومنتظرين مشاركاتك

 الله يبقيك ويسلمك يارب 
وبصراحة ماشفنا منكم الا حسن الخلق ومعدنكم الطيب 
وكما تفضلت اخونا بوحه خفيف دم وهون علينا الكثير بعد الله 
بارك الله فيكم جميعاً

----------


## forex147

صبح صبح
والف مبروك مره تانيه

----------


## ابووخالد

> بفضل الله تعالي تحقق هدف الصفقة الخامسة لنا هذا الأسبوع   + 75 نقطة   + 375 نقطة أرباح الأسبوع   ___________  + 450 نقطة بفضل الله وكرمه    مليون مبروك وصبح صبح

 هلا وغلا يامعلم 
ومبروك عليكم وزادكم الله من فضله 
وأبشرك انا مالي نصيب في النقاط المذكورة..مكتوب علي الشقى مع هذا المجنون كل ما ادخله اخسر :Compress:  والحمدلله على كل حال 
العشم في الله ثم فيكم والجايات خير إن شاء الله

----------


## سند1

> صباح الورد والياسمين علي عيون كل الحلوين   وأهلا وسهلا بكل حبايبنا اللي مشرفيننا ... البيت بيتكم جميعا وأنا ضيف عليكم   ومنتظرين مشاركاتكم الجميلة الفعالة حتي نستفيد من بعض كلنا   مليون مبروك ليا ولكل اللي دخل معانا الصفقة تحقق الهدف وزيادة الحمد لله   الله يديمها نعمة علينا ويعوض علي كل الخسرانين ويزيد من أرباح الكسبانين    وصبح صبح يا معلمين

 صباحك اشطه وعسل ابيض مزالت نظرتي في المشاركه السابقه قايمه ومزال العقد مفتوح وناسيه يحقق الهدف او حد الخساره 237.30وتتغير النظره . طيب ياعم بوحه ايه رايك في شارت ده وهنكل البطه من فين

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح
> والف مبروك مره تانيه

 الله يبارك فيك يا رياسة ... كله بفضل الله ومجهوداتكم ووجهات نظركم المحترمة  
الله يبارك في الجميع ويرزقنا دايما برزق طيب  
وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> هلا وغلا يامعلم 
> ومبروك عليكم وزادكم الله من فضله 
> وأبشرك انا مالي نصيب في النقاط المذكورة..مكتوب علي الشقى مع هذا المجنون كل ما ادخله اخسر والحمدلله على كل حال 
> العشم في الله ثم فيكم والجايات خير إن شاء الله

 اهلا اهلا بحبيبنا أبو خالد .....  الحمد لله علي كل حال  
هو دا المجنون يوم كدا ويوم كدا وكله من عند ربنا ورزق في الأول والآخر  
بس ان شاء الله ما تخسر تاني فيه يا غالي والشباب هنا كلهم زي الفل وخبرة عظيمة  
الله يبارك في الجميع وأهلا وسهلا بك في بيتك يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> صباحك اشطه وعسل ابيض  مزالت نظرتي في المشاركه السابقه قايمه ومزال العقد مفتوح وناسيه يحقق الهدف او حد الخساره 237.30وتتغير النظره .  طيب ياعم بوحه ايه رايك في شارت ده وهنكل البطه من فين

 صباح الفل والياسمين علي عيون أحلي الحلوين  
نظرة موفقة ان شاء الله ...  وأنا من وجهة نظري المتواضعة جدا جدا جدا  
شايف ان اغلاق شمعة الأربع ساعات ممتاز . ممكن نشوف هبوط لمستويات 239.60  ومن بعدها  
رحلة لإختبار 241.75  و  242.85  والله أعلم . اذا نجح في الكسر  
هنغني ل 239.00  كلها أغنية فيروز ( زوروني كل سنة مرة ) واذا ارتد يبقي 239.05 من جديد  
وعموما مش عاوزين نسبق الأحداث وأي اشارة كويسة ان شاء الله سننقض علي أبو الأندال  
صبح صبح يا زعامة

----------


## ابووخالد

> صباح الفل والياسمين علي عيون أحلي الحلوين  
> نظرة موفقة ان شاء الله ... وأنا من وجهة نظري المتواضعة جدا جدا جدا  
> شايف ان اغلاق شمعة الأربع ساعات ممتاز . ممكن نشوف هبوط لمستويات 239.60 ومن بعدها  
> رحلة لإختبار 241.75 و 242.85 والله أعلم . اذا نجح في الكسر  
> هنغني ل 239.00 كلها أغنية فيروز ( زوروني كل سنة مرة ) واذا ارتد يبقي 239.05 من جديد  
> وعموما مش عاوزين نسبق الأحداث وأي اشارة كويسة ان شاء الله سننقض علي أبو الأندال  
> صبح صبح يا زعامة

 يامعلمنا أصابعي تحكني افتح عقد بيع بالسعر الحالي 
وش رايك؟ اقول بسم الله وأطمر؟ أو استنى شوية ؟

----------


## سند1

> صباح الفل والياسمين علي عيون أحلي الحلوين  
> نظرة موفقة ان شاء الله ... وأنا من وجهة نظري المتواضعة جدا جدا جدا  
> شايف ان اغلاق شمعة الأربع ساعات ممتاز . ممكن نشوف هبوط لمستويات 239.60 ومن بعدها  
> رحلة لإختبار 241.75 و 242.85 والله أعلم . اذا نجح في الكسر  
> هنغني ل 239.00 كلها أغنية فيروز ( زوروني كل سنة مرة ) واذا ارتد يبقي 239.05 من جديد  
> وعموما مش عاوزين نسبق الأحداث وأي اشارة كويسة ان شاء الله سننقض علي أبو الأندال  
> صبح صبح يا زعامة

 نظرتك ان اشاء الله نظره 100% وكلك زعامه وكلك حلا بامر الله ححط اوردار شراء من 139.50 بتاع الططه وحروح انام وبكره ان اشاء الله على 5.30 هصحاء واشوف عمل ايه المجنون . تصبح على خير يازعيم

----------


## سند1

> يامعلمنا أصابعي تحكني افتح عقد بيع بالسعر الحالي 
> وش رايك؟ اقول بسم الله وأطمر؟ أو استنى شوية ؟

 معليش بعد اذن اخويه بوحه انا للمعلوميه ماخذ باي من تحت على 239.30و238.55والاهداف بعيده واشوف ماتتسرع لنه ممكن نكسر الضع العلوي للشارت المرفق سابقاً ونكمل طلوع وممكن العكس ذا المجنون

----------


## ابووخالد

> معليش بعد اذن اخويه بوحه انا للمعلوميه ماخذ باي من تحت على 239.30و238.55والاهداف بعيده واشوف ماتتسرع لنه ممكن نكسر الضع العلوي للشارت المرفق سابقاً ونكمل طلوع وممكن العكس ذا المجنون

 شورك وهداية الله 
بارك الله فيك  
نستنى ونتوكل على الله

----------


## bo7a

> نظرتك ان اشاء الله نظره 100% وكلك زعامه وكلك حلا  بامر الله ححط اوردار شراء من 139.50 بتاع الططه وحروح انام وبكره ان اشاء الله على 5.30 هصحاء واشوف عمل ايه المجنون .  تصبح على خير يازعيم

 بالتوفيق يا قمر الليالي .... وباذن الله صفقة موفقة ونباركلك يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> شورك وهداية الله 
> بارك الله فيك  
> نستنى ونتوكل على الله

 أخونا سند رد رد شافي ووافي ما شاء الله عليه  
وخليك يا غالي في المضمون أفضل ... باذن الله انا هدخل لونج ولكن مستني نقطة كويسة  
لأن البيع أو الشراء لأهداف كبيرة حتي الآن مش مضمون بنسبة كبيرة وان كنت أميل شوية  
للشراء علي أساس ظهور بوادر انتهاء التصحيح واكتمالها بكسر المستويات العلوية  
صبح صبح يا غالي وان شاء الله موفق

----------


## forex147

صبح صبح
موجه ذئبيه ان شاء الله تستمر
بس انشوف حبيبنا العاقل ممكن يفكر ينزل تحت كم دور ويرجع يركب لفوق 
نتفرج على اول حاجه 239.70

----------


## mialola

> بفضل الله تعالي تحقق هدف الصفقة الخامسة لنا هذا الأسبوع    + 75 نقطة   + 375 نقطة أرباح الأسبوع   ___________  + 450 نقطة بفضل الله وكرمه    مليون مبروك وصبح صبح

 ما شاء الله عليك يامعلمة استاذ تخلينا نطلع وننبسط ونرجع للبيت كسبانين (بعد توفيق الله )   :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:   140 نقطة

----------


## $FOREX$

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة   :Yawn: صبح صبح على المعلمين وألف مبرووك على الارباح وفالكم المليون :Idea:  ان شاء الله :Thumb:   بالتوفيق للجميع :Clap:

----------


## $FOREX$

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  وجهة نظر فنية والله أعلم :013:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

صبح صبح علي الحلوين
انفجار قريب جدا علي المجنون كل يجهز حاله

----------


## DR.NAAS

صباح الخير جميعا
اخي دبي هل تعتقد الانفجار سيكون صعودا؟

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> صباح الخير جميعا
> اخي دبي هل تعتقد الانفجار سيكون صعودا؟

 اخي الكريم ننتظر الاشارة لان الزوج الان في اتجاه واحد  ننتظر الاشارة وباذن الله ساخبرك في حالة اي جديد

----------


## DR.NAAS

> اخي الكريم ننتظر الاشارة لان الزوج الان في اتجاه واحد ننتظر الاشارة وباذن الله ساخبرك في حالة اي جديد

 بالتوفيق انشالله  :Thumb:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> بالتوفيق انشالله

 شوف بالنسبة لي دخلت مغامرة معتمد علي اشارة اللونج السابقة يعني ان شايفه صاعد وهدفي 241.70 باذن الله فاذا حبيت ممكن تدخل من المستوي الحالي :Compress:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

شارت اليوم

----------


## برنس قطر

صباح الخير للمعلمين والطلاب

----------


## برنس قطر

وين الجماعه اليوم

----------


## برنس قطر

المجنون الى اين

----------


## أبومحمود

صباح الخيرات  على المعلم  وكل  رجالة الحته   أزبك يامحمود   خلى بالك  منتظرين تقرير التضخم من بنك انجلترا    الساعة 12.30  بتوقيت مكة    وده رابط  قسم الأخبار    بعد شمعة الساعة يبين الأتجاه إن شاء الله  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...64&postcount=1

----------


## أسد

أنتبهوا يارجالة .. دقائق وهنشوف المجنون على أصوله .. :Drive1:

----------


## برنس قطر

يالله سترك من ضرب الاستوبات

----------


## فوركسي طموح

باااك لاحلى ناس .
ادمان يامعلمه ادمان وفي كل مكان ههههههه . 
الفوركس طبعا . 
والله قلت اشقر من البيزنس سنتر ولكنها الأيد اللي تحك تم البيع من السعر الحالي وهيدج قمة الاولى والهدف 
J236.50 ,واذا ظرب الهيدج لينا تفاهم معه عند العوده  
وصبح صبح عى الكل

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> صباح الخيرات  على المعلم  وكل  رجالة الحته   أزبك يامحمود   خلى بالك  منتظرين تقرير التضخم من بنك انجلترا    الساعة 12.30  بتوقيت مكة    وده رابط  قسم الأخبار    بعد شمعة الساعة يبين الأتجاه إن شاء الله  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...64&postcount=1

 وصبح صبح علي التقرير تم اقفال صفقة سابقة بهد 70 بايب

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

الهد باذن الله 282.98

----------


## بوسالم الاماراتي

> الهد باذن الله 282.98

  
خاف ربك

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> خاف ربك

 اسف اخوي خطأ مطبعي الحمد لله اني اخاف الله
243.98

----------


## أسد

حبيبي دبي تقصد 242.98 ؟ :012:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> حبيبي دبي تقصد 242.98 ؟

 معلش بطلعت اجمع لانه الشارت عندي ما بشتغل في الوقت الحالي وقاعد انزل شارت جديد  :Thumb:

----------


## fxaqaba

> المجنون الى اين

 .

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

الشارت

----------


## fxaqaba

> الشارت

 .

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> .

 لا تنسي تاثير الخب وخب ما بحترم الشارت

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معلم حوده انا عززت البيع بتنين بالميه تانيين  عند 242.39 ولكن هالمره بوقف وليس هدج . 
والهيدج والوقف بتاعي فوق هدفك الاول بخمسطاعشر نؤؤؤطه . 
وصبح صبح عى نؤؤؤؤطه .

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

خلينا نشوف شو بصير علي الساعة

----------


## أبومحمود

إن شاء الله   أغلاق شمعة أربع ساعات    فوق 242.70  يكون الهدف 243.60

----------


## fxaqaba

> لا تنسي تاثير الخب وخب ما بحترم الشارت

 لما يحترمنا الندل بالاول

----------


## bo7a

صبح صبح   صباح الفل علي عيون الكل .   وما شاء الله جهود ممتاز   والطبخة استوت وهنفطر وجايين ...

----------


## mialola

> مساء الورد يا دكترة .... ايه النور دا كله ... القمر طاله بدري النهاردا   والله يا دكترة أنا شايف أزواج الين زي ما بيقولوا كدا بتتلكك علشان تنهي التصحيح   بالنسبة لأبو الأندال رغم حالة التذبذب الكبيرة إلا انه مش قادر يكسر الدعوم   اللي كونها في التصحيح وبيرتد منها لمستويات كبيرة وشرحه اليورو ين اللي بدأ بتكوين قمم متصاعدة وإيحاء بالصعود على المدي القريب   الوحيد اللي مخالف شوية هو الدولار ين لأنه الأضعف ورغم ذلك ارتد من الترند الأسبوعي لأكثر من 150 نقطة   في حال جت الأخبار في صالح الدولار من وجهة نظري هيكون تأثيرها علي الباوند دولار أكثر من أزواج الين   وممكن نشوف مستويات 2.0100 و 2.0050 والله أعلم   أما بالنسبة لأبو الأندال لن يتضح مساره غير بكسر مستوي 242.85 أو 239.05   منها نقدر نقول ان التصحيح انتهي أو لسه فيه هبوط مش هيقل عن 250 نقطة   دي وجهة نظري المتواضعة جدا جدا وأتمني لو حد له خبرة بالأساسي يفيدك أكتر مني يا قمر   وصبح صبح

 بالنسبة لي سوف انتظر .

----------


## محب التعلم

منتظرينك يا معلمه 
أنا كنت مستنيك يا باشا أول ما قلت اننا هندخل لونق بس من نقطة مناسبة 
الدكتور حسن بيقول شيل في المجنون و الأجر عليا 
أنا منتظر منك إشارة وحدة بس و هخش فيه على طول   :Regular Smile:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

شو يعني ستوت  تري فاتح عقود شراء حدد نغلق علي الارباح   ولا نكمل

----------


## forex147

> صبح صبح
> موجه ذئبيه ان شاء الله تستمر
> بس انشوف حبيبنا العاقل ممكن يفكر ينزل تحت كم دور ويرجع يركب لفوق 
> نتفرج على اول حاجه 239.70

  :18:  :18:  :18: 
صبح صبح

----------


## فوركسي طموح

يؤؤؤؤؤؤ يامعلممممممه الرجال بنط فوق هههههه . 
تم التعزيز بواحد بالميه من 242.77 والوقف 24315 . 
مغامره وان ظربت الوقوف يبقى ثلثين ربح الأمس باااااااح . 
والحمد لله أولا وآخرا . 
نلتقي في الغد ياجدعان وصبح صبح عى الجدعان .

----------


## mialola

صبح صبح :017: صبح صبح صبح صبح

----------


## fxaqaba

.

----------


## سند1

> يؤؤؤؤؤؤ يامعلممممممه الرجال بنط فوق هههههه . 
> تم التعزيز بواحد بالميه من 242.77 والوقف 24315 . 
> مغامره وان ظربت الوقوف يبقى ثلثين ربح الأمس باااااااح . 
> والحمد لله أولا وآخرا . 
> نلتقي في الغد ياجدعان وصبح صبح عى الجدعان .

 يامرحباء حبيب قلبي الاستوب لوز حقك قريببببببب

----------


## أسامة أمين

رى البيع ممتاز مع وقف 40 نقطة هدف 150 نقطة

----------


## bo7a

صباح الصباح والجاي أحلي من اللي راح   حلو أوي الحركة دي من المجنون خلصنا وخلص نفسه من مستوي بايخ   عموما ان شاء الله اذا كسر 242.85  يبقي لونج لأهداف بعيدة واذا ارتد هبيعه بوقف بسيط   علي الاربع ساعات كسر الترند الهابط وبيختبر مستوي 242.85  متوافق مع فايبو 38.2  في حال الإغلاق بشمعة تحت المستوي دا يبقي ممكن ينزل يختبر الترند المكسور  وشوف الارتداد القوي من المستوي دا في الأجزاء الحمراء علي الشارت   ممكن الوصول لمستويات 240.70  أو 241.25 ومنها الصعود مرة تانية وهنشوف مستويات أكبر   نشوف فريم الساعة ومدي إحترام السعر للخط الأصفر المتمثل في ترند صاعد مكسور  مع مستوي 242.85  الشرس جدا في حال الإغلاق تحته يبقي فيه تصحيح للصعود دا   والبيع بوقف بسيط ثم الشراء من مستويات قوية   اللي هيدعم الهبوط قليلاً الباوند دولار هيقابل مستوي صعب أيضاً 2.0375   وارتد منه لأكثر من مرة   دي وجهة نظري المتواضعة جدا والشارتات في المرفقات وصبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

صبح صبح علي المرفقات

----------


## bo7a

> يؤؤؤؤؤؤ يامعلممممممه الرجال بنط فوق هههههه . 
> تم التعزيز بواحد بالميه من 242.77 والوقف 24315 . 
> مغامره وان ظربت الوقوف يبقى ثلثين ربح الأمس باااااااح . 
> والحمد لله أولا وآخرا . 
> نلتقي في الغد ياجدعان وصبح صبح عى الجدعان .

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
مش قلتلك هتجنني ......  انت فين دلوقتي يا معلمة ؟  طمنا عليك .. شكلك بقيت مدمن رسمي  
صبح صبح يا زعامة ويارب دايما تبقي معانا . صراحة مش عاوزك تسافر  :Doh:

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح علي المرفقات

 صباح القشطة يا معلم محمود ونهارك زي الفل ان شاء الله ويوم سعيد علي الجميع

----------


## forex147

اودعك
انسوا البيع يا شباب واللي شاريه من تحت يسيبه وانا اول واحد حط استوب ربح وانساه اعتقد انتهى التصحيح
وخليك مع الترند

----------


## bo7a

الصفقة السادسة لهذا الأسبوع ان شاء الله   هدخل شورت من السعر الحالي  242.65  والهدف 241.25  وبالتوفيق ليا وللجميع ان شاء الله وصبح صبح

----------


## محب التعلم

معاك يا جميل أنتا 
بس لو تقولي مش هتدخل لونق بعدها 
بهدف 245.00 
هزعل منك خاااااااالص . . و هيكون ولائي لأولاد الحاج اسماعيل و الفتوة بتوعهم   :Regular Smile:

----------


## mahmoudh7

> الصفقة السادسة لهذا الأسبوع ان شاء الله   هدخل شورت من السعر الحالي 242.65 والهدف 241.25   وبالتوفيق ليا وللجميع ان شاء الله وصبح صبح

  
دعواتي معاك

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> الصفقة السادسة لهذا الأسبوع ان شاء الله   هدخل شورت من السعر الحالي  242.65  والهدف 241.25  وبالتوفيق ليا وللجميع ان شاء الله وصبح صبح

 تم اقفال اللونق 500 نقطة علي صفقتين ورجعنا بالشورت 5 لوت الهدف 100 نقطة

----------


## bo7a

> اودعك
> انسوا البيع يا شباب واللي شاريه من تحت يسيبه وانا اول واحد حط استوب ربح وانساه اعتقد انتهى التصحيح
> وخليك مع الترند

 صباح الفل يا ريسنا   فعلا يا معلمة أنا متفق معاك وامبارح قلت ان مستوي 239.00  قال زوروني كل سنة مرة   بس حتي الان الصورة مش واضحة والشراء لم تكتمل شروطه ولسه هنشوف تذبذب لحد ما يكسرلنا مقاومة قوية   ياريس عاوزين المنحة يا ريس  :Doh:

----------


## mialola

> الصفقة السادسة لهذا الأسبوع ان شاء الله   هدخل شورت من السعر الحالي 242.65 والهدف 241.25   وبالتوفيق ليا وللجميع ان شاء الله وصبح صبح

 هو كذا يامعلمة كل المؤشرات متشبعة والله معانا  :Compress:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

تم الاغلاق وبدينا بالشورت

----------


## [email protected]

> الصفقة السادسة لهذا الأسبوع ان شاء الله   هدخل شورت من السعر الحالي 242.65 والهدف 241.25   وبالتوفيق ليا وللجميع ان شاء الله وصبح صبح

 بالتوفيق بوحه ان شاء الله  والاستوب فين يا كبير  :Drive1:

----------


## bo7a

> معاك يا جميل أنتا 
> بس لو تقولي مش هتدخل لونق بعدها 
> بهدف 245.00 
> هزعل منك خاااااااالص . . و هيكون ولائي لأولاد الحاج اسماعيل و الفتوة بتوعهم

 ههههههههههههههههه  لا يا معلمة ما تقلقش دا احنا الحلم بتاعنا طلع حقيقة  
وهنشتري من مستوي قوي باذن الله

----------


## forex147

> صباح الفل يا ريسنا    فعلا يا معلمة أنا متفق معاك وامبارح قلت ان مستوي 239.00 قال زوروني كل سنة مرة   بس حتي الان الصورة مش واضحة والشراء لم تكتمل شروطه ولسه هنشوف تذبذب لحد ما يكسرلنا مقاومة قوية    ياريس عاوزين المنحة يا ريس

 صبح صبح
بالنسبه لي كل هبوط للشراء والله يوفق الكل

----------


## bo7a

> دعواتي معاك

 الله يبارك فيك يا قمر ويوفقنا كلنا ان شاء الله  
صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> تم اقفال اللونق 500 نقطة علي صفقتين ورجعنا بالشورت 5 لوت الهدف 100 نقطة

 بسم الله ما شاء الله ... مبروك عليك يا معلم محمود وموفقين باذن الله في الصفقة دي

----------


## bo7a

> هو كذا يامعلمة كل المؤشرات متشبعة والله معانا

 تسلم يا استاذنا وحبيبنا وان شاء الله الي الهدف علشان نقول مبروك لجميع

----------


## محب التعلم

> ههههههههههههههههه  لا يا معلمة ما تقلقش دا احنا الحلم بتاعنا طلع حقيقة  
> وهنشتري من مستوي قوي باذن الله

 حلو الكلام كدا 
ربنا يوفق   :Thumb:

----------


## bo7a

> بالتوفيق بوحه ان شاء الله   والاستوب فين يا كبير

 الله يكرمك يا زوق ويوفقنا جميعا  
والله يا قمر ما بستخدم الاستوب خالص مع ابو الاندال .. دا انا ليا قصص وروايات مع الاستوب دا  
بس عموما أعتقد مستوي 243.35  مناسب جداً ولو اني ما أحفز استخدام الاستوب معاه  
صبح صبح يا غالي

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح
> بالنسبه لي كل هبوط للشراء والله يوفق الكل

 والله هو دا الأفضل يا ريسنا وعن نفسي هشتري باذن الله مع اول زيارة لمستوي محترم والارتداد منه  
الله يوفقك ويوفقنا يا رياسة

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> والله هو دا الأفضل يا ريسنا وعن نفسي هشتري باذن الله مع اول زيارة لمستوي محترم والارتداد منه  
> الله يوفقك ويوفقنا يا رياسة

 الهدف من الشورت الهدف وين الهدف وين

----------


## bo7a

> الهدف من الشورت الهدف وين الهدف وين

 تريلينج بقي يا معلمة لحد 241.25  ان شاء الله

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> تريلينج بقي يا معلمة لحد 241.25  ان شاء الله

 صحيح انت وين من الصبح مش قلتلك تبعتلي رسالة انك بدك تغيب

----------


## [email protected]

> الله يكرمك يا زوق ويوفقنا جميعا  
> والله يا قمر ما بستخدم الاستوب خالص مع ابو الاندال .. دا انا ليا قصص وروايات مع الاستوب دا  
> بس عموما أعتقد مستوي 243.35 مناسب جداً ولو اني ما أحفز استخدام الاستوب معاه  
> صبح صبح يا غالي

 شكرا حبيبي وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> صحيح انت وين من الصبح مش قلتلك تبعتلي رسالة انك بدك تغيب

 والله يا معلمة انا كنت طول الليل مشغول ونمت الساعة 9  الصبح   :Nono:  
وراحت عليا نومة  :Yawn:   .. سماح المرة دي يا معلمة

----------


## bo7a

> شكرا حبيبي وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 بالتوفيق لنا كلنا ان شاء الله

----------


## simpa2000f

أعتقد والله اعلم إن صاحبنا سوف يزور 243.75

----------


## أبومحمود

مسي مسي على المعلمين والريس بتاعنا .. النهار ده أنا   على الخط  مش لاعب    المجنون شابل في سكته   الفايبو  والبايفوت   ونشوف بقه خط القناة العلوي   ولو مارجعش منها   مش عايز أقول حايوصل فين   .. ألله أعلم .. خليني أحافظ على ربح الأيام اللي فاتت (   فوات الربح ولاوجع الخسارة )

----------


## forex147

خلي بالك من الين وكسره للمقاومه 
واذا ماقدر راح ينزل اشوي وان شاء الله على هدفك

----------


## forex147

وهذا الباوند وانتظار ارتداده

----------


## forex147

اخبار المبيعات لصالح الدولار

----------


## simpa2000f

راقبوا الارتداد من 243.75
ان شاء الله

----------


## أبومحمود

ربما  الى 246     مجنون ويعملها     لغاية الآن  400   نقطة ومابص وراه

----------


## bo7a

باذن الله سأقوم بالتعزيز من مستوي 243.85  والهدف  242.85

----------


## forex147

مناطق ضرب استوبات ياكل الاولى يكمل
يرجى الحذر

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

يا جماعة لا تتعجلو 
الدخول من 244.53 
الهدف :242.97

----------


## فوركسي طموح

ايه الحكايه يامعلمه ههههه . 
تم فك الهيدج للعقود الاولى عند 88 بربح للشراء ولو كنت متقدم شوي في الحضور لكنت فكيته عند 65 ولكن ربك ستر  :Regular Smile: 
وتم تعزيز البيع بنفس مجموع العقود بهدف خمسين نؤطه ويبئى لو رجع للهدف يادار مادخلك شر وصبح صبح عى الشر  :Regular Smile:  . 
دي ماصرتش اجازه هههههههههه

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> يا جماعة لا تتعجلو 
> الدخول من 244.53 
> الهدف :242.97

 بالفعل يامعلم حوده احتمال قوي ان يصل لهناك تم وضع كم عقد تعزيزي عند 244.30 وبدون هيدج ولا وقف وصبح صبح عى الوقف

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> بالفعل يامعلم حوده احتمال قوي ان يصل لهناك تم وضع كم عقد تعزيزي عند 244.30 وبدون هيدج ولا وقف وصبح صبح عى الوقف

 يا معلمة طيب شو قصة الهدج انا بعرف انه بتقدر تفتح صفقة عكسية بس لمتي انا ما بستخدمه

----------


## *الرفاعي*

أيه يا عم بوحه 
عملها أبو الأندال بس افشته من رقبته قبل ما ينطلق

----------


## *الرفاعي*

و دلوقتي يا دبي
أيه رأيك بدأت إنطلاقة اليورو و الكندي

----------


## فوركسي طموح

الهيدج ياعم حوده رائع عد المستويات القويه ويديلك فرصه ثانيه بس بشرط ان تكون نسبة الدخول للعقود الاصليه والمتهدجه من نسبة راس المال قليله . 
وصبح صبح عى قليله .

----------


## medhat 2007

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اعتقد ان الارتداد من 234.80 سيكون قويا و قد يقارب ال 100 نقطة و انا دخلت بيع من هذا المستوى و ربنا يوفقنا جميعا 
عايزين نبارك يا بوحة قريب ان شاء الله

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> و دلوقتي يا دبي
> أيه رأيك بدأت إنطلاقة اليورو و الكندي

 المهم ينطلق الفرنك بتغيير الامور اكتيير

----------


## *الرفاعي*

> المهم ينطلق الفرنك بتغيير الامور اكتيير

  
مع مين أشوف عندي ممكن معطي إشارة

----------


## *الرفاعي*

بالنسبة للفرنك مع الدولار سلبي
و اليورو قريب راح ينطلق لتحت
بس شمعة 4 ساعات تقفل

----------


## fxaqaba

ما فيها حكي

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> ما فيها حكي

 لا تعليق
تقبل ودي

----------


## fxaqaba

> لا تعليق
> تقبل ودي

 يعني اعتبر انك علقت

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> يعني اعتبر انك علقت

 والله اانا اقفلت اللونج ودخلت الشورت 
بس سمعة من واحد خبير موجات ما بعرف الحكي صح ولا لا الموجات التصحيحة لازواج الباوند الهبوط انتهي ورايح ينطلق لمستويات كبيرة ربنا يستر

----------


## medhat 2007

و الله يا رجالة من راى انه بعد الصعود الكبير فى يوم واحد لازم يصحح خصوصا انه بيقابل مقاومة قوية نوعا ما 
و لا ايه رايكوا ؟

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

الامل الوحيد انه الزوج يقفل شمعة الاربع ساعات ويبدأ شمعة انعكاسية تحت 244.48 ممكن نرجع تاني 240.09 والله اعلم

----------


## بوسالم الاماراتي

> الامل الوحيد انه الزوج يقفل شمعة الاربع ساعات ويبدأ شمعة انعكاسية تحت 244.48 ممكن نرجع تاني 240.09 والله اعلم

 كم باقي على اغلاق الاربع ساعات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> كم باقي على اغلاق الاربع ساعات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 باقي 58 دقيقة

----------


## محب التعلم

انا من رأيي ان الزوج استفذ حركته اليومية تقريبا 
و راح يبات الليلة عند 243.80 إلى 244 
و راح يكمل صعوده غدا  
لمستويات رهيبة جدا . . يحققها خلال الأسبوعين القادمين  
-رأي-

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

يلله نتركم مع الشارت الاخير وتصبحون علي خير

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اعتقد ان الارتداد من 234.80 سيكون قويا و قد يقارب ال 100 نقطة و انا دخلت بيع من هذا المستوى و ربنا يوفقنا جميعا 
> عايزين نبارك يا بوحة قريب ان شاء الله

 وعليكم السلام يا قمر .... ازيك يا مدحت باشا   244.00  مستوي مقاومة قوي أيضاً .....  هدف المجنون القادم 246.80  و  248.25   ولكن قبل ما يروح المستويات دي لازمله زيارة ل 241.25  و  240.70  باذن الله   رغم ان الصعود اصبح هو الأرجح والأكثر وضوح الا ان الشراء من المستويات الحالية أمر خطر جداً   ولازم نشوف هيعمل ايه مع 242.85  اذا \كسرها يبقي 241.25  و  240.70    واذا ارتد منها هنخج بعقود البيع ونشتري من هناك ولو اني شايف السيناريو الأول أوضح   ربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير وبرده مش عاوزين نستبق الأحداث   وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## فوركسي طموح

النذل لحد الحين واقف مكانوووه :Regular Smile:  
تم تعزيز عقود البيع من 243.90 برضو والهدف برضو خمسين نؤطهتقريبا عند 243.29 بعد خصم السبريد وكذلك وضع عقود بيع اخرى عند 244.30 . 
ساعه ولاتنين يامعلم وراجع وماوصيكش عى السواااااطير  :012:

----------


## أبومحمود

مساء الخير على المعلمة   والرجاله المرابطين على الجبهه  المجنون  في حد محزمه في الحته دي  وعامله مطب دايفرجنس 4 ساعات   ممكن يرجع ورى     بس لو قدر ينط  ممكن مايرفرملش ويكمل ال 600   بتوع اليوم     على وجه العموم  مستنيين  نشوفه ناوي على أيه   ونتشعبط وراه   أصله اليومين مابقاش في عربيات  رش   نتشعبط وراها   ... بصه في الشارت يامعلمه  واديني رأيك    وشوف لنا حل مع أبوصلاح  وحشنا والواد اسماعيل ..

----------


## bo7a

> النذل لحد الحين واقف مكانوووه 
> تم تعزيز عقود البيع من 243.90 برضو والهدف برضو خمسين نؤطهتقريبا عند 243.29 بعد خصم السبريد وكذلك وضع عقود بيع اخرى عند 244.30 . 
> ساعه ولاتنين يامعلم وراجع وماوصيكش عى السواااااطير

 بالتوفيق يا معلمة ان شاء الله والسواطير جاهزة وهندبحه أول ما يطلع فوق 244.00  
وصبح صبح علي 244.00   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> مساء الخير على المعلمة والرجاله المرابطين على الجبهه المجنون في حد محزمه في الحته دي وعامله مطب دايفرجنس 4 ساعات ممكن يرجع ورى بس لو قدر ينط ممكن مايرفرملش ويكمل ال 600 بتوع اليوم على وجه العموم مستنيين نشوفه ناوي على أيه ونتشعبط وراه أصله اليومين مابقاش في عربيات رش نتشعبط وراها ... بصه في الشارت يامعلمه واديني رأيك وشوف لنا حل مع أبوصلاح وحشنا والواد اسماعيل ..

 صبح صبح يا معلمة .. أولا كدا فين نكتة الأسبوع أم خمسة جنية  :012:  علي حساب المعلم حماده  
ان شاء الله يا معلمة نشوف 241.25  الأول وبعدين نشتري ونركب الموج مع ابو الأندال  
وصبح صبح

----------


## mahmoudh7

> باذن الله سأقوم بالتعزيز من مستوي 243.85 والهدف 242.85

 افهم من كده ان الهدف الاصلي 241.25 اصبح حلم صعب الوصول اليه ؟؟؟؟  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## mahmoudh7

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اعتقد ان الارتداد من 234.80 سيكون قويا و قد يقارب ال 100 نقطة و انا دخلت بيع من هذا المستوى و ربنا يوفقنا جميعا 
> عايزين نبارك يا بوحة قريب ان شاء الله

 اعتقد انك تقصد 
243.80 
صح ولا انا غلطان ؟؟

----------


## فوركسي طموح

تم الخروج من خمسه وسبعين بكم نؤطه صوغننين لعدم القدره على المتابعه ولكبر نسبة العقود تقريبا  :Regular Smile:  .  
معلمه حأولك على كم حلم تنبؤي ومنها الحلم اياه  :Regular Smile:  
انا كنت نايم عى الجمب الشمال ساعة الحلم الاليوتي اياه وماكتملتش نهايتووه  :012:      

> انا اعتقد انه سيصل الى 239 تقريبا ومن ثم صعود بسيط ومن ثم اكمال الهبوط وعقودي من 241.75 و241.48 ووقفي 243.10

   
فهو نزل من بعد طرح الحلم وكان السعر حينها 241 الى 239.19 ثم ارتفع الى 239.83 ثم هبط الى 238.57 وقد تكون الموجه الخامسه من السي انقطعت بفعل الخبر الامريكي وانقطاع السي التصحيحيه او الموجه الخامسه في الدافعه سواء كانت حافزه او قطرية يحصل كثيرا عند البيه اليوت  :Regular Smile: . 
كما اننا قد نكون ايضاً مازلنا في التصحيح للهبوط الكبير وهو لم يتعدى حتى الان الا 38 بالميه وقد يستهدف مستويات 244.75 القريبه او 246.35 تقريبا ومن ثم اكمال الهبوط لمستويات دنيا وان كان السناريو الارجح الان هو الاول بانقطاع السي والبدء بموجه كبرى دافعه جديده .  
ولكن الثاني مازل مطروحاً وبقوه ايضاً خاصة وان الباوند دولار ارتد حتى الان من مستوى قوي عند 20404 تقريبا ولم يكسر 20460 وكان الطلوع الاخير حتى الان بثلاث موجات كانت الثالثه وهي قد تكون السي وصلت الى مستوى 261 بالميه من الاولى والمستوى هذا قوي جداً عند اليوت وان كان التصحيح برضو للباوند قد يكون اكتمل بعد كسره للقاع السابق. 
ولنا عوده مع كم سناريو عومي للمجنون وتختار لنا منها اللي تشوووفوووه بحكمتك ويؤيد نظرتك للسعر وان كانت طريقتنا هنا رائعه بمتابعة السعر صعودا ونزولا وباهداف مئة ولاميتين نقطه ياكبيييير وصبح صبح عى كبيييييير وسلام لكل جدعان الحته وبرضو صبح صبح عى الحته  :012:

----------


## أبومحمود

> صبح صبح يا معلمة .. أولا كدا فين نكتة الأسبوع أم خمسة جنية  علي حساب المعلم حماده  
> ان شاء الله يا معلمة نشوف 241.25 الأول وبعدين نشتري ونركب الموج مع ابو الأندال  
> وصبح صبح

 مساء الخيرات  ياقمر  أهو انا راجع من الدوام ..  بص انا عايز حساب النكت  دي  أو  100  نقطة من دلوقتي   انا على أقساط متأخرة بتاعة الحصان وممكن يتسحب مني  ؟؟؟ نشوف حل بسرعة كدا

----------


## dr_mamy2006

مرحبا شباب سهرة اليوم شكلها ممتعة
بس عندى سؤال على اى اساس هناك ارتداد لسعر

----------


## dr_mamy2006

بوحة موجود معانا انهارده ولا نايم

----------


## خالد ابن الوليد

تحياتي لبوحة حبيب قلبي والى جميع الاعضاء   سألقي معكم لمحة عامة عن المجنون من ناحية اقتصادية   كنت قد تكلمت عنها البارحة في موضوعي   نلاحظ ان اخبار الباوند كانت ايجابية اليوم دعم هذا الكلام بحديث عضو المركزي البريطاني كما ان مؤشرات بيان الفدرالي الامريكي لا زالت تتفاعل في الاسواق حتى الآن وخصوصا اسواق الاسهم والتي تعتبر في الاونة الاخيرة المحرك الاكبر لاسواق المال والمتحكم بحركتها وهذه ليست قاعدة عامة وانما ظرف آني   ان القينا نظرة على اسواق الاسهم الامريكية نجد انها ارتفعت بفعل البيان وبالنسبة لداو جونز فقد نجح حتى الآن بتكوين اتجاه صاعد قوي ودفق الشراء عليه اصبح قويا جدا ما من شأنه الانعكاس ضررا على الدولار والين خصوصا مع تأثر اسواق الاسهم اليابانية وعلى رأسها نيكاي بهذا الارتفاع وهي الاخرى ترتفع مع ارتفاع الاسهم اليابانية   واذا القينا نظرة على ما حصل من البارحة حتى اليوم نجد تأثر المجنون القوي بارتفاعات داو جونز وناسداك ونيكاي  وما حصل في اللحظات الاخيرة من ارتداد المجنون نحو نقطة 243.00 كان بفعل الهبوط السريع الذي حققه داوجونز منذ ساعة ونصف لكن داو جونز فشل بتحدي مستوى الدعم القوي عند 13500 وهي نقطة التقاء الترند ايضا وارتد داوجونز منها واصطحب معه المجنون الى المستوى الذي عليه الآن   سارسم هذا السيناريو المتواضع وان شاء الله سيصيب  من الآن حتى افتتاح طوكيو وافتتاح مؤشر نيكاي قد نشهد بعض الهبوط للمجنون والوصول الى محيط ما بين 243.00 و 243.20   ثم تفتح اسواق اليابان ويستكمل نيكاي الصعود الذي بدأه منذ البارحة متأثرة بالاسواق الامريكية فيرتفع المجنون مجددا نحو 243.90 ثم يشهد بعض الهدوء حتى ساعات الصباح في الصباح   ستفتح مؤشرات الاسهم الاوروبية على قابات مرتفعة وتكمل طريق الصعود متأثرة هي الاخرى باسواق الاسهم الامريكية واليابانية وحينها سيهبط المجنون مجددا الى 243.00 او 242.50 على ابعد تقدير وستكون هذه المناطق مناطق تمركز عمليات شراء   وبانتظار افتتاح الاسواق الامريكية سيترنح المجنون في المحيط الذي ذكرناه وعند افتتاح الاسواقستكمل الاسهم الامريكية رحلتها صعودا حينها ستأخذ معها المجنون لمحيط 244.40 لتجربتها وامكانية الكسر لن تكون صعبة لان دفع الشراء سيكون قويا   هذه هي نظرتي والله اعلم بكل شيء وآسف على الاطالة   تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## osamajamal

هل انتهت رحلة الصعود ؟   
لو نظرنا إلى الترند الصاعد على الدايلي للمجنون منذ أول مارس 2007 حتى 13 يوليو 2007 ، والذي وصل فيه إلى أعلى مستوياته 250 ، ثم بدأ رحلة الهبوط ، باستخدام خطوط الفايبو نجد أنه اخترق خط %23 هبوطاً وارتد من خط 38% مرتين ليعود ليختبر خط 23% مرة أخرى ، والتي يقف عندها الآن . 
لو ارتد منها جنوباً (وهذا ما أتوقعه لأنها نقطة دعم سابقة مفترضة كخط 23 تم اختراقها فالأرجح أن تتحول إلى نقطة مقاومة) لينزل ليختبر خط 38% مرة أخرى ، أي مناطق ال 240.00 تقريبا . 
أو يخترقها صعوداً وبعدها لا أعتقد أن هناك ما يمكن أن يوقفه عن العودة لاختبار منطقة 250.00 .     
الآن لو نظرنا للترند الهابط من منطقة 250 منذ 18-يوليو تقريباً واعتبرنا أن الصعود الذي حصل خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية هو تصحيح له ، فبتطبيق خطوط الفايبو نجد أن السعر ارتد من خط 23% في البداية وعاد إلى نقطة الصفر ، ثم اخترقها صعوداً ليستقر الآن عند خط 38% عند سعر 243.9 ، والتي يمكن أن يرتد منها هبوطاً ليختبر خط 23% مرة أخرى أي منطقة 42.4 تقريبا .   
الخلاصة : 
من خلال التطبيقين لخطوط الفايبو على الترند الصاعد والترند الهابط نجد أن السعر يقف عند خط 23% في الصاعد و 38% في الهابط مما يعني تشكيل ما يُعرف بالكلستر cluster . 
أنا شخصياً أرجح الهبوط لأن منطقة 38% يصعب أن يتم اختراقها صعوداً وكأنها غير موجودة دون ارتداد ولو لمرة واحدة على الأقل . 
ولكن هذا كله متوقف على إغلاق الأربع ساعات القادم . 
كذلك لا يمكن إهمال شمعة الهانغ مان التي أغلقت عليها الأربع ساعات السابقة . 
ولا تجاوز السعر لحافة البولينغر العلوية والتي غالباً ما يتبعها ارتداد إلى داخل القناة وغالباً بملامسة خط الوسط . 
كذلك وصول الستوكاستيك إلى مناطق تشبع الشراء .   
كل هذه العوامل تقول أن الهبوط وارد وبقوة ، ولكن إلى أين ؟ 
لا نعرف ، ولكن خطوط الفايبو تعطينا أهدافاً ، خط الوسط في البولينغر يعطينا هدفاً . 
فتكون الأهداف على التوالي : 
242.4 (فايبو23%) على الترند الهابط 
241.0 (خط الوسط في البولينغر) 
240.0 (فايبو 38%) على الترند الصاعد

----------


## فوركسي طموح

باك لاجدع ناس .    
تم البيع من 243.85 ووضع عقود تعزيزيه مضاعفه من 244.30 و عقود عند 244.75 وبدون وقف ولا هيدج  .  
وياللي ظلمتووو النذل وأولتو وعبتو عليه .  
عاوزين تكاتف زي بتاع قبل الامس يامعلمه وربح زيووووووه :Regular Smile:  . 
 الكل جاهز السواااطير وقرون الغزااال وبئية الشله اياها وصبح صبح على اياها :Thumb:

----------


## أبو نورة

> باك لاجدع ناس .    
> تم البيع من 243.85 ووضع عقود تعزيزيه مضاعفه من 244.30 و عقود عند 244.75 وبدون وقف ولا هيدج .  
> وياللي ظلمتووو النذل وأولتو وعبتو عليه .  
> عاوزين تكاتف زي بتاع قبل الامس يامعلمه وربح زيووووووه . 
> الكل جاهز السواااطير وقرون الغزااال وبئية الشله اياها وصبح صبح على اياها

   
دخلنا وبالله التوفيق مع اننا نرجح صعودا لا نهاية له إذا تجاوز 244.30

----------


## أسد

> دخلنا وبالله التوفيق مع اننا نرجح صعودا لا نهاية له إذا تجاوز 244.30

 أوافقك الرأي 10000 % ودخلنا من 24380 أنشالله شورت أكيد

----------


## temo

:Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  انا اسف يا بوحة كنت فى مارينا ومعرفتش اكلمك المهم اخبار الاكسبيرت ايه يارب يكون عجبك  وقريب تعلن عن ظهور الاستراتجية الوهمية اقلى هتكسر الدنيا وهتخلى المجنون يعقل   ويبقى تمام ومن حق انا قبلت ولاد ابو اسماعيل فى مارينا وخلى بقلك شكلهم نوين على شر ده غير ان الحكومة شده عاى الصنف الايام دى ان اقلت افطمك قبل ما طبل فوق راسك  ويجعله عامر@@@الامضاء رجل العدالة

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

الفرصة الان للبدء بالعقد التعزيزي والهدف الاول 240.09 ان شا الله

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

علي فكرة الكل يقول انها نهاية الموجة التصحيحية للصعود السابق وبالنسبة لي اري انها نهاية الموجة التصحيحية للهبوط السابق المتمثل من 251  ويبدو انها انتهت وسنري المراكز الدنيا السابقة مجددا

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

مرفق الشارت

----------


## فوركسي طموح

باك لاحلى جدعااااااااان . 
تم تعزيز البيع من 243.65 وبانتظار كسر 242.93 لتعزيز اخر والا تفعل العقود التعزيزيه اللي فوق وصبح صبح عى فوق .  
عزيزي دبي الاحتمال الذي قلته مطروح بقوه اليوتيا كما ارى وقد اكون مخطئا وصبح صبح عى مخطئاً

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

احلي باك ويوم موفق باذن الله 
وصبح صبح علي باك

----------


## فوركسي طموح

هههههههههه تم الكسر سريعا وله احمد والمنه والباوند الجبان خاف من المطاوي والسواطير .
وتم تفعب العقود من 242.90 ولله الحمد .

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> هههههههههه تم الكسر سريعا وله احمد والمنه والباوند الجبان خاف من المطاوي والسواطير .
> وتم تفعب العقود من 242.90 ولله الحمد .

 ان شا الله تطلع وجهة النظر بانتهاء تصحيح الهبوط السابق  دحنا حنشوف مستويات دنيا كبيرة المهم يكسر البايفت الان

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

ده في كلام كبير 238 بتطل من بعيد

----------


## فوركسي طموح

تم اغلاق كافة العقود من 243.85 و243.65 و242.90 عند اسعر الحالي 241.90هههههههههههه اسرع عقود ويبقى خذينا ثارنا امس من الباوند وزياده . 
ولله الحمد والمنه على كل حال  :Regular Smile:   
سلااااااام ياجدعاااااان وصبح صبح عى سلاااااااااااااام :012:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

بالفعل يادبي ولاكننا مازلنا في حيره بالنسبه لاليوت وانا اشرت في المشاركه الي امس وبنقاط تقريبيه لاحتمال انتهاء التصحيح للتصحيح واكمال الهبوط وانه يبقى احتمالا اليوتيا قويا ولكن اصوره برضو موش واضحه تماما وقد اكون مخطئاً . 
انا انقهرت من دخول الامس وكان الدافع للدخول ارباح ابمطاوي والسواطير لينا كولنا قبل امس وتحقيق اكثر من ستمية نقطه وقلت ياولد خربها وخش برغم الاجازه ولكني خسرت بعض النقطاط امس وعوضت القليل منها . 
واتى اليوم المبارك ولله الحمد وتم تعويض الباقي واضافة اربااااح حلوه . 
الحمد لله على كل حال وان خشيت النت قبل ارجع الرياض ابقى ماني عبدوووه .وصبح صبح عى عبدوووه :012:  
المعلمه فيييين    :Regular Smile:   وصبح صبح علمه عى الكل  :Icon26:

----------


## بوسالم الاماراتي

> تم اغلاق كافة العقود من 243.85 و243.65 و242.90 عند اسعر الحالي 241.90هههههههههههه اسرع عقود ويبقى خذينا ثارنا امس من الباوند وزياده . 
> ولله الحمد والمنه على كل حال   
> سلااااااام ياجدعاااااان وصبح صبح عى سلاااااااااااااام

  
ايه والله كلامك صح وكنت متفائل بصراحة ........ :Drive1:

----------


## بوسالم الاماراتي

لديه دعم قوي عند 241.72  وكسرها سيهرول بالمجنون

----------


## أسد

ألف مبرووووووك للرجالة .. تم أغلاق كل العقود ع 24200 بمنة وفضل من الله  .. :Thumb:

----------


## bo7a

> باذن الله سأقوم بالتعزيز من مستوي 243.85 والهدف 242.85

 بفضل الله تعالي تحقق هدف العقد التعزيزي +  100  نقطة   الحمد والشكر لله

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> بفضل الله تعالي تحقق هدف العقد التعزيزي +  100  نقطة   الحمد والشكر لله

 مبروك يا معلمة
انا بستني 238

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> لديه دعم قوي عند 241.72 وكسرها سيهرول بالمجنون

 عزيزي ابو هند الدعم هو قمة الموجه الصعوديه السابقه وهو تداخل معها وتعداها قليلا . 
هي دائما تكون غلثه شوي وصبح صبح عى شوي.

----------


## bo7a

مليووووووووووووووووون مبروووووووووووووووك علي الجميع   بالنسبة للعقد الأساسي المفتوح من 242.65  ضرب الاستوب عند الوقف المتحرك   بهدف + 50  نقطة  ...  الحمد والشكر لله

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> بفضل الله تعالي تحقق هدف العقد التعزيزي + 100 نقطة    الحمد والشكر لله

  
اللللللللف مبروووووووك سيد المعلمين . 
توجيهاتك هي اللي خلت البيع يعشعش فأدمغتنا :Regular Smile:  
وصبح صبح عى ادمغتنا

----------


## سند1

السلام عليكم صباح الخير على الناس العسل حبايبي والله بعيد جداً عن السوق بلقوه لقيت مقهاء في المنطقه الي انا فيها لاكن الاجهزه مضروبه مشى راضي يفتح معاي اي حاجه لامحفظه ولاغيره . طمنوني عمل ايه المجنون امس كان في ترند صاعد وقوي لابد من النزول بدء النزول ولا لس وماهيه افضل نقطه دخول لانه هكل الجماعه يحطو اوردار على الشي الي انتم بتقول عليه الدخول والتارقة والاستوب لوز . معلش هثقل عليكم لانه والله معديش لاموشرات ويحزنون وعوز استغ نزلة المجنون

----------


## bo7a

> تم اغلاق كافة العقود من 243.85 و243.65 و242.90 عند اسعر الحالي 241.90هههههههههههه اسرع عقود ويبقى خذينا ثارنا امس من الباوند وزياده . 
> ولله الحمد والمنه على كل حال   
> سلااااااام ياجدعاااااان وصبح صبح عى سلاااااااااااااام

 مليووووووووووووووووون مبروك يا معلم عبووووود  
ويارب دايما من مكسب لمكسب يارب ولسه دا احنا هنوريه ايام اسود من قرن الخروب  
دا الباوند دا سئيل بطريقة يا اخي مش ممكن  
وصبح صبح علي ممكن   :012:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

نشوف الشارت صاحب الشموع لقلية والخفيفة

----------


## bo7a

> ألف مبرووووووك للرجالة ..   تم أغلاق كل العقود ع 24200 بمنة وفضل من الله ..

 مليوووووووووووووون مبروك يا علاء باشا وربنا يزيدك يا قمر  
وصبح صبح

----------


## forex147

صبح صبح
الف مليوووووووون مبرووووووووك :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## bo7a

> مبروك يا معلمة
> انا بستني 238

 مبروك علينا كلنا يا معلم محمود ..............  
وتسلم ايدك علي المجهود المتميز دا ... فعلا يا حوده انت شمعة تحترق من أجل الآخرين  
ربنا يبارك فيك ويكلل جهود الجميع بمكاسب علي طول  
وصبح صبح علي طول

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح
> الف مليوووووووون مبرووووووووك

 صباح الفل يا ابو جمال  
الله يبارك فيك ومبروك عليك انت كمان يا قمرنا  
صبح صبح يا رياسة

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم  صباح الخير على الناس العسل حبايبي والله بعيد جداً عن السوق بلقوه لقيت مقهاء في المنطقه الي انا فيها لاكن الاجهزه مضروبه مشى راضي يفتح معاي اي حاجه لامحفظه ولاغيره . طمنوني عمل ايه المجنون امس كان في ترند صاعد وقوي لابد من النزول بدء النزول ولا لس وماهيه افضل نقطه دخول لانه هكل الجماعه يحطو اوردار على الشي الي انتم بتقول عليه الدخول والتارقة والاستوب لوز .  معلش هثقل عليكم لانه والله معديش لاموشرات ويحزنون وعوز استغ نزلة المجنون

 صباح الخيرات علي عيونك يا غالي  
الافضل يا قمر الانتظار ونشوف اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات  
وعموما ليك احلي شارت ونشوف مع بعض هنعمل ايه  
وصبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> مبروك علينا كلنا يا معلم محمود ..............  
> وتسلم ايدك علي المجهود المتميز دا ... فعلا يا حوده انت شمعة تحترق من أجل الآخرين  
> ربنا يبارك فيك ويكلل جهود الجميع بمكاسب علي طول  
> وصبح صبح علي طول

 المهم يا معلمي انه الاخوان يستفيدوا وربنا يبارك للجميع 
وصبح صبح علي يستفيدوا بالسييييييييين مش بالشييييييييييين

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> نشوف الشارت صاحب الشموع لقلية والخفيفة

 شوف يامعلم حودددده . 
الترقيم الثاني الاحتمالي الثاني اللي أولتك انوه قوي ويؤيد وجهة نظرك بالمرفقات 
وقد تنزل السي لمستويات دنيا . 
مع اني على الحياد الان وان كنت ارى ان طريقتنا هنا روووعه بمتابعة السعر صعودا ونزولا باهداف مئه وا ميتين نقطه  حتى الوصول للهدف البعيد او اتضاح اي امور اخرى وصبح صبح عى اخرى  :Regular Smile: .

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

والله انا شايف 229 جاية جاية ان شا الله

----------


## سند1

> صباح الخيرات علي عيونك يا غالي  
> الافضل يا قمر الانتظار ونشوف اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات  
> وعموما ليك احلي شارت ونشوف مع بعض هنعمل ايه  
> وصبح صبح

 يامراحب ازيك ياعمو اخبارك ايه والله دنا اليوم ضايع اوي ياراجل ده ادمان مش عارف اشتغل البل في الفوراكس والمشكله المنطقه الي رحت ليهاء مفيهاش حاجه . يعطيك العافيه

----------


## أسد

> مليوووووووووووووون مبروك يا علاء باشا وربنا يزيدك يا قمر  
> وصبح صبح

 صباح الورد وياورود المتداول العربي مليون مبروك عليك ياقمر .. والله من رقبته مسكتلك ياه ياحلو .. من رقبته .. الحمدلله  :Thumb:  +180 من الصبح  :Thumb: .. معناها كيف المسا ..؟؟ :Yikes3:  صبح صبح عالحلوين ومليون مبروك لقلبي وحبيب الملايين بوحة باشا :Icon26:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

شوفي يا معلمة خرابيش

----------


## Abo Osamah

أرباح دائمة بإذن الله...  جهود مشكوره للمعلم بوحه وأعوانه.. وأصبح هذا الموضوع مرجع لمعرفة سلوك هذا الزوج المتمرد..

----------


## bo7a

> شوف يامعلم حودددده . 
> الترقيم الثاني الاحتمالي الثاني اللي أولتك انوه قوي ويؤيد وجهة نظرك بالمرفقات 
> وقد تنزل السي لمستويات دنيا . 
> مع اني على الحياد الان وان كنت ارى ان طريقتنا هنا روووعه بمتابعة السعر صعودا ونزولا باهداف مئه وا ميتين نقطه حتى الوصول للهدف البعيد او اتضاح اي امور اخرى وصبح صبح عى اخرى .

 صباح الورد بكل ألوان الطيف ..... صباح الفرفشة لكل دم خفيف   والله يا معلمة كلامك زي الفل وقشطتين علي حتة مربي   وأنا كمان شايف انه نازل بأمر الله  و 240.70  تدق الأبواب ولا مانع منها   بس هيكون هناك أوردرات لونج بالهبل الترند الهابط تم كسره وزي ما توقعنا هبط لاختباره من جديد   وهتبقي فرص ممتازة للشراء من هناك حتي 241.70  عليها اوردرات شراء هي كمان   وشفنا ازاي السعر ارتد منها لأكثر من 100  نقطة ... الوضع العام دلوقتي أصبح صعود بكسر الترند   وأي هبوط فرصة للشراء ..... دا الباوند لسه بصحته ومستبعد أشوف عصر التلاتينات خالص دلوقتي   عموما ننتظر واللي فيه الخير يقدمه ربنا   وصبح صبح علي يقدمه   :Cloud9:

----------


## forex147

سؤال شباب
الشمعه هذى موجوده على شارت الباوند دولار ولا الشارت عندي مخرف وعاوز تحديث

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> صباح الورد بكل ألوان الطيف ..... صباح الفرفشة لكل دم خفيف   والله يا معلمة كلامك زي الفل وقشطتين علي حتة مربي   وأنا كمان شايف انه نازل بأمر الله  و 240.70  تدق الأبواب ولا مانع منها   بس هيكون هناك أوردرات لونج بالهبل الترند الهابط تم كسره وزي ما توقعنا هبط لاختباره من جديد   وهتبقي فرص ممتازة للشراء من هناك حتي 241.70  عليها اوردرات شراء هي كمان   وشفنا ازاي السعر ارتد منها لأكثر من 100  نقطة ... الوضع العام دلوقتي أصبح صعود بكسر الترند   وأي هبوط فرصة للشراء ..... دا الباوند لسه بصحته ومستبعد أشوف عصر التلاتينات خالص دلوقتي   عموما ننتظر واللي فيه الخير يقدمه ربنا   وصبح صبح علي يقدمه

 يا معلمة دنت حتشوف مش الثلاثينات راح يرجع لسنة الماضية بنفس الوقت 215 خليك معي علي الخط
وصبح صبح علي الخط

----------


## أسد

يارجالة من وجهت نظري القاصرة أنه المجنون زي ماحكى حبيب قلبي وتاج راسي بوحة بيك .. أنه رح يرجع يختبر ال 24170 والله أعلم رح يكمل لل 240.70  ومن هناك أفضل فرصة للشراء وهذا الشارت والهدف على المدى المتوسط 246.50 أن شاء الله .. هذا والله تعالى أجل وأعلم .. ولاننسى أنه ممكن يكسر ال 24070 وأهدافه بعد كدا ال 23300 وممكن تمد لل 22400 الأيام دول أيام تحديد مصير يارجال .. الأنتباه واجب .. تحياتي للغوالي .

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> يارجالة من وجهت نظري القاصرة أنه المجنون زي ماحكى حبيب قلبي وتاج راسي بوحة بيك .. أنه رح يرجع يختبر ال 24170 والله أعلم رح يكمل لل 240.70  ومن هناك أفضل فرصة للشراء وهذا الشارت والهدف على المدى المتوسط 246.50 أن شاء الله .. هذا والله تعالى أجل وأعلم .. ولاننسى أنه ممكن يكسر ال 24070 وأهدافه بعد كدا ال 23300 وممكن تمد لل 22400 الأيام دول أيام تحديد مصير يارجال .. الأنتباه واجب .. تحياتي للغوالي .

 لا تنسي انه الهبوط الحالي مع الخبر سيودي الي الكسر والكسر الذي لن يتوقف عند الشمعة وممكن ما يشوفها  
وصبح صبح علي ما يشوفها

----------


## فوركسي طموح

. 
قد تكون الاهداف 236.50 او 232 او 229. 
وايضا سناريو انتهاء الهبوط يامعلمه مع ان اترند كان حادا يبقى قوي واننا طلعنا في موجه حافزه وقد تصحح الاولى منها الى 240 او اقل . 
والحمد لله يامعلم في الحته هنا وخلال معايشتي معكم لثلاثة اسابيع او اكثر قليلا الاسلوب جدا رائع فلو كان هدف النزول مثلا سوتومية نقطه تلقى الكثير طلع 1000 نوقطه على الاقل وعلى أولتك نشوف السعر رايح لفين ونجري وراه  :012:  
ونتااابعووووه فالطلوع والنزول حتى يصل للهدف السفلي المحتمل او يتغير لعلوي وصبح صبح على علوووي .

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الورد وياورود المتداول العربي  مليون مبروك عليك ياقمر .. والله من رقبته مسكتلك ياه ياحلو .. من رقبته .. الحمدلله  +180 من الصبح .. معناها كيف المسا ..؟؟  صبح صبح عالحلوين ومليون مبروك لقلبي وحبيب الملايين بوحة باشا

 بسم الله ما شاء الله ........... مليون مبروك وربنا يزيدك يا علاء باشا   انت راجل محترم وربنا يعلم قد ايه غلاوتك عندي ربنا يديم المعروف وتستاعل كل خير والله يا علاء   يارب دايما كسبان ومبسوط يا قمر وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> أرباح دائمة بإذن الله...  جهود مشكوره للمعلم بوحه وأعوانه.. وأصبح هذا الموضوع مرجع لمعرفة سلوك هذا الزوج المتمرد..

 الله يبارك فيك يا حبيبنا أبو اسامة  
ودا شرف عظيم للجميع والموضوع منور بيك يا قمرنا  
وصبح صبح يا غالي

----------


## forex147

بوحه ممكن شارت للباوند دولار

----------


## bo7a

> سؤال شباب
> الشمعه هذى موجوده على شارت الباوند دولار ولا الشارت عندي مخرف وعاوز تحديث

 لا يا معلمة دا ما عداش 2.0396  وهو الان 2.0334   :Ohmy:  
حاول تنزل البرنامج من جديد يا قمر لأنه شكله فعلا بدأ يخرف أو يكون عندي أنا مخرف  :Ohmy:

----------


## forex147

Dear mubarak,
If you are having problems with the charts please do the following
Please close all chart windows.. Go to market watch right click hide all then ...
right click show all...Right click on currency symbol then charts or drag the symbol to the chart window it should show.
This will also add and remove the necessary symbols in the market watch
مشكور لانه خرف عندي الله المستعان
ننزله مره ثانيه

----------


## bo7a

> يا معلمة دنت حتشوف مش الثلاثينات راح يرجع لسنة الماضية بنفس الوقت 215 خليك معي علي الخط
> وصبح صبح علي الخط

 يا معلمة أنا مش مختلف معاك بس علشان يوصل لمستويات زي دي عاوز يكسر دعوم صعبة   والباوند مش بالضعف اللي يخليه يروح للمستويات دي   دا بسط عطس امبارح طلع أكتر من 400  نقطة ودخولنا شورت أنا كنت حاطط ايدي علي قلبي   بالرغم ان دخولنا لاسباب فنية كويسة ومعقولة والحمد لله تحقق الهدف   اذا كسر الترند مرة تانية برده مش سبب كافي للدخول شورت ... وعلشان أطمن للمستويات دي   يبقي هستني كسر 237.60  والاغلاق تحتها بشمعة اربع ساعات يبقي ممكن نشوفها   عموما احنا معاه لو راح الهند وأي كسر أي ارتداد أي تصحيح أي حركة هيلاقينا وراه   دا احنا بنحب لندن وطوكيو زي عنينا ...  وصبح صبح علي عنينا    :012:

----------


## bo7a

> يارجالة من وجهت نظري القاصرة أنه المجنون زي ماحكى حبيب قلبي  وتاج راسي بوحة بيك .. أنه رح يرجع يختبر ال 24170 والله أعلم رح يكمل لل 240.70  ومن هناك أفضل فرصة للشراء وهذا الشارت والهدف على المدى المتوسط 246.50 أن شاء الله .. هذا والله تعالى أجل وأعلم .. ولاننسى أنه ممكن يكسر ال 24070 وأهدافه بعد كدا ال 23300 وممكن تمد لل 22400 الأيام دول أيام تحديد مصير يارجال .. الأنتباه واجب ..  تحياتي للغوالي .

 بسم الله ما شاء الله ....  تحليل ولا أروع من كدا يا استاذ فاخر   الله يبارك فيك يا غالي ....  وان شاء الله اي فرصة كويسة مش هنسيبها ولازم ننقض عليها   ومعانا الأسد اللي يفترس أي فريسة ... في حمايتك يا ملك الغابة  :Icon31:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

نشوف

----------


## bo7a

> . 
> قد تكون الاهداف 236.50 او 232 او 229. 
> وايضا سناريو انتهاء الهبوط يامعلمه مع ان اترند كان حادا يبقى قوي واننا طلعنا في موجه حافزه وقد تصحح الاولى منها الى 240 او اقل . 
> والحمد لله يامعلم في الحته هنا وخلال معايشتي معكم لثلاثة اسابيع او اكثر قليلا الاسلوب جدا رائع فلو كان هدف النزول مثلا سوتومية نقطه تلقى الكثير طلع 1000 نوقطه على الاقل وعلى أولتك نشوف السعر رايح لفين ونجري وراه  
> ونتااابعووووه فالطلوع والنزول حتى يصل للهدف السفلي المحتمل او يتغير لعلوي وصبح صبح على علوووي .

 يا معلمة دا احنا مع أجدع قبطان في الدنيا وأفضل سباح في العالم   يعني من غير عوامات هنعوم ... وهنتنفس بالخياشيم وعمرنا ما هنغرق ان شاء الله   وزي ما قلت لو راح الهند وراه ... دا احنا قواتنا مستعدة استعداد كامل وهنغربل الدنيا   وصبح صبح علي الدنيا   :012:

----------


## forex147

> نشوف

 حلاوتك
اشتريت من البايفت .50+

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> حلاوتك
> اشتريت من البايفت .50+

 بس لا تعيدها تاني لانه اول مرة بلمس البايفت بطلع وبس ينزله مرة تانية بتشوفه -100

----------


## forex147

> بس لا تعيدها تاني لانه اول مرة بلمس البايفت بطلع وبس ينزله مرة تانية بتشوفه -100

  مش مشكله ياعم انضحي بكم نقطه بس نركب مع الاتجاه
 والله كريم

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> مش مشكله ياعم انضحي بكم نقطه بس نركب مع الاتجاه
>  والله كريم

 خليك مع الاتجاه وصبح صبح علي الاتجاه

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

المؤشرات تعلن بداية الهبوط الحقيقي خلينا نشوف

----------


## bo7a

وجهــة نظــر

----------


## bo7a

فايبو 50 % ودايفرجنس علي كل المؤشرات فريم الساعة

----------


## forex147

> فايبو 50 % ودايفرجنس علي كل المؤشرات فريم الساعة

 الله كريم

----------


## bo7a

الصفقة السابعة لهذا الأسبوع ان شاء الله   هدخل شراء من السعر الحالي  241.25 هدف أول 242.75 وهدف ثاني 243.75   والله الموفق

----------


## dr_mamy2006

مرحبا بوحه انا معاك  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
تحياتى

----------


## أبومحمود

> الصفقة السابعة لهذا الأسبوع ان شاء الله   هدخل شراء من السعر الحالي 241.25 هدف أول 242.75 وهدف ثاني 243.75    والله الموفق

 صبح صبح  على المعلمه  وجدعان الحته     ماتستعجلش يامعلمه  على اللونج   حتاخده   من 240.10

----------


## osamajamal

> هل انتهت رحلة الصعود ؟   
> لو نظرنا إلى الترند الصاعد على الدايلي للمجنون منذ أول مارس 2007 حتى 13 يوليو 2007 ، والذي وصل فيه إلى أعلى مستوياته 250 ، ثم بدأ رحلة الهبوط ، باستخدام خطوط الفايبو نجد أنه اخترق خط %23 هبوطاً وارتد من خط 38% مرتين ليعود ليختبر خط 23% مرة أخرى ، والتي يقف عندها الآن . 
> لو ارتد منها جنوباً (وهذا ما أتوقعه لأنها نقطة دعم سابقة مفترضة كخط 23 تم اختراقها فالأرجح أن تتحول إلى نقطة مقاومة) لينزل ليختبر خط 38% مرة أخرى ، أي مناطق ال 240.00 تقريبا . 
> أو يخترقها صعوداً وبعدها لا أعتقد أن هناك ما يمكن أن يوقفه عن العودة لاختبار منطقة 250.00 .     
> الآن لو نظرنا للترند الهابط من منطقة 250 منذ 18-يوليو تقريباً واعتبرنا أن الصعود الذي حصل خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية هو تصحيح له ، فبتطبيق خطوط الفايبو نجد أن السعر ارتد من خط 23% في البداية وعاد إلى نقطة الصفر ، ثم اخترقها صعوداً ليستقر الآن عند خط 38% عند سعر 243.9 ، والتي يمكن أن يرتد منها هبوطاً ليختبر خط 23% مرة أخرى أي منطقة 42.4 تقريبا .   
> الخلاصة : 
> من خلال التطبيقين لخطوط الفايبو على الترند الصاعد والترند الهابط نجد أن السعر يقف عند خط 23% في الصاعد و 38% في الهابط مما يعني تشكيل ما يُعرف بالكلستر cluster . 
> أنا شخصياً أرجح الهبوط لأن منطقة 38% يصعب أن يتم اختراقها صعوداً وكأنها غير موجودة دون ارتداد ولو لمرة واحدة على الأقل . 
> ولكن هذا كله متوقف على إغلاق الأربع ساعات القادم . 
> ...

  
الحمد لله تحقق الهدف الأول بربح 126 نقطة
وتحقق الهدف الثاني بربح 266 نقطة 
بقي الهدف الثالث وأعتقد أنه سيحققه قريبا  
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## bo7a

> مرحبا بوحه انا معاك بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
> تحياتى

 صباح القشطة يا دكترة  
بالتوفيق لنا كلنا ان شاء الله يا زعيم

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح على المعلمه وجدعان الحته ماتستعجلش يامعلمه على اللونج حتاخده من 240.10

 ماشي يا معلمة  .. عموما أنا حطيت أوردر لونج عند 239.70  كمان علشان ادخل اريح شوية   :Yawn:  
وربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير

----------


## bo7a

> الحمد لله تحقق الهدف الأول بربح 126 نقطة
> وتحقق الهدف الثاني بربح 266 نقطة 
> بقي الهدف الثالث وأعتقد أنه سيحققه قريبا  
> تحياتي للجميع

 بسم الله ما شاء الله ............ ربنا يزيد ويبارك ومليون مبروك عليك يا اوس  
والله ما شفت المشاركة دي غير دلوقتي ......  ما شاء الله عليك تحليل ولا أروع من كدا  
تسلم الايادي يا قمر

----------


## واقعـــي

> الصفقة السابعة لهذا الأسبوع ان شاء الله   هدخل شراء من السعر الحالي 241.25 هدف أول 242.75 وهدف ثاني 243.75    والله الموفق

 ايوه كذا يابوحه  كل الكلام اللي  قريته من بدى الهبوط يسد النفس هذا الكلام التمام .
والله ياشباب جربت مؤشر الاستوكاستيك اعدادات 533فريم اربع ساعات اذا وصلمن 90_95 بيع بدون تردد وبدون استوب وحسب الزوج اذا كان المجنون مهما كان أقل شيء تاخذه من 100_200نقطه واذا نزل من 5-15 شراء وبدون استوب لكن مشكلتي اني خشيت المنتديات والله يسامح اللي يتفلسفو ويقولون لي داو جونز وخلافه .
مؤشرات التشبع لازم تصحيح سواء بيع او شراء ويجي لك واحد ويتفلسف لك ويقول قفل البيع واشتري من اعلى نقطه او قفل الشراء وبيع من ادنى نقطه وخليك مع الترند يابوي الترند هذا ظلموه وكل واحد يحطه شماعه .
والله ياشباب قفلت عقود بخساره وعكست شراء ونزل الان يامعلم بوحه وش رايك نعزز من 240 ؟وصبح صبح.

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

يا معلمة اذا كنت ناوي تشتري خليها 239.09 عشان خاطري

----------


## sindbad4s

مساء الخييييييييييير علي معلمين الحته و احلي مساء ليك يا معلم بوحه 
مرفق شارت الدولار ين ابن عم المجنون و في احتمال حركه نداله انه يكسر الترند الصاعد و ينزل لتحت يا باشا و اعتقد ان البيع المجنون الان فرصه نضيفه .... و صبح صبح علي نضيفة   :012:

----------


## أسد

اتوكلنا على الله .. ودخلنا لونق على قمة المجانين . :Compress:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

صبح صبح يا كبير ولازلنا مستمرين

----------


## osamajamal

> بسم الله ما شاء الله ............ ربنا يزيد ويبارك ومليون مبروك عليك يا اوس  
> والله ما شفت المشاركة دي غير دلوقتي ...... ما شاء الله عليك تحليل ولا أروع من كدا  
> تسلم الايادي يا قمر

 انا حكيت يمكن مع الفرحة عينيه مزغللة ومش شايف قدامه

----------


## osamajamal

أنصح بالتأني في الدخول لونغ 
وذلك لأننا أمام نموذج رأس وكتفين مرة أخرى آخذ في التشكل والآن نحن عند خط العنق للمرة الثانية وفي حال تم الكسر وبفوليوم كبير عندها سيبدأ انهيار قوي للمجنون .   
لذلك أنصح بالتأني وانتظار إغلاق اليوم ، إذا كان تحت خط العنق (تقريبا تحت 240) فسوف يصبح الهبوط كبيراً جداً . 
ولكن يجب الانتظار إلى أن يكتمل النموذج وهذا قد يحدث اليوم أو غدا أو حتى في بداية الاسبوع القادم ، لأننا نتحدث على الدايلي . 
كذلك نموذج الرأس والكتفين واضح التشكل على الأسبوعي وقد تحدثنا عنه بداية هذا الأسبوع ، لكنه لم يكتمل باختراق خط العنق بعد .   
ملاحظة : يتميز نموذج الرأس والكتفين عادة بازدياد ملحوظ في الفوليوم عند تكوّن قمة الكتف الثاني (أي الكتف اليمين) وهذا تم تحقيقه في النموذج .  
تحياتي

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

نذهب الان الي 239.06 مستوي قوي خلينا نشوف الحرب شو نهايتها

----------


## osamajamal

استدراك : 
في حال ارتد من خط العنق إلى أعلى يمكن استخدام خط العنق بعدها كخط ترند سفلي أي خط دعم 
يعني في الحالتين يمكن الاستفادة من النموذج 
تحياتي

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

اقفال شمعة الاربع ساعات تحت 239.72 لن يعود الزوج لاختبار اي ترند 
وسنري مستويات دنيا جديدة

----------


## أبومحمود

> ماشي يا معلمة .. عموما أنا حطيت أوردر لونج عند 239.70 كمان علشان ادخل اريح شوية  
> وربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير

  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  
حتى لوحب ينزل تاني مش قبل ماناخذ  70  نقطة  نسدد أقساط الحصان

----------


## khaled_S

يا جماعه هوا فيه اخبار على المجنون ولا ده عادى وايه الوضع دلوقت اختبار للترند الهابط ولا بيستعبط وعايز ينزل

----------


## bo7a

> ايوه كذا يابوحه كل الكلام اللي قريته من بدى الهبوط يسد النفس هذا الكلام التمام .
> والله ياشباب جربت مؤشر الاستوكاستيك اعدادات 533فريم اربع ساعات اذا وصلمن 90_95 بيع بدون تردد وبدون استوب وحسب الزوج اذا كان المجنون مهما كان أقل شيء تاخذه من 100_200نقطه واذا نزل من 5-15 شراء وبدون استوب لكن مشكلتي اني خشيت المنتديات والله يسامح اللي يتفلسفو ويقولون لي داو جونز وخلافه .
> مؤشرات التشبع لازم تصحيح سواء بيع او شراء ويجي لك واحد ويتفلسف لك ويقول قفل البيع واشتري من اعلى نقطه او قفل الشراء وبيع من ادنى نقطه وخليك مع الترند يابوي الترند هذا ظلموه وكل واحد يحطه شماعه .
> والله ياشباب قفلت عقود بخساره وعكست شراء ونزل الان يامعلم بوحه وش رايك نعزز من 240 ؟وصبح صبح.

 صباح الفل يا قمر  
يا زعيم دي كلها وجهات نظر ...  وكل الناس اللي معانا ما شاء الله عليهم  
ولولا اختلاف وجهات النظر مش هنوصل لحاجة أبداً ... الفوركس قائم اصلا علي اختلاف وجهات النظر  
المهم اننا نكون كسبانين بأمر الله وفضله  
وأنا باذن الله هعزز من السعر الحالي 239.05  وربنا يوفق

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> صباح الفل يا قمر  
> يا زعيم دي كلها وجهات نظر ...  وكل الناس اللي معانا ما شاء الله عليهم  
> ولولا اختلاف وجهات النظر مش هنوصل لحاجة أبداً ... الفوركس قائم اصلا علي اختلاف وجهات النظر  
> المهم اننا نكون كسبانين بأمر الله وفضله  
> وأنا باذن الله هعزز من السعر الحالي 239.05  وربنا يوفق

 عوزك علي المسنجر قبل ما تعزز

----------


## bo7a

> يا معلمة اذا كنت ناوي تشتري خليها 239.09 عشان خاطري

 تسلم يا معلمة .. هو دا الكلام   :Thumb:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

ععععععععععععععاوزك علي المسنجر

----------


## bo7a

> مساء الخييييييييييير علي معلمين الحته و احلي مساء ليك يا معلم بوحه 
> مرفق شارت الدولار ين ابن عم المجنون و في احتمال حركه نداله انه يكسر الترند الصاعد و ينزل لتحت يا باشا و اعتقد ان البيع المجنون الان فرصه نضيفه .... و صبح صبح علي نضيفة

 مساء الفل يا سيد الكل يا سندبادنا الغالي  
والله شكلها عيلة المجانين دي مش هتجيبها لبر معايا .. الله يسترها  
البيع من هنا مغامرة كبيرة والأفضل الإنتظار لكسر 238.60 والله أعلم  
تحياتي لك يا قمر وان شاء الله موفق وتسلم الايادي علي الشارت  
وصبح صبح علي الشارت   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> اتوكلنا على الله .. ودخلنا لونق على قمة المجانين .

 علي بركة الله يا فاخر باشا وان شاء الله صفقة موفقة  
وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> أنصح بالتأني في الدخول لونغ 
> وذلك لأننا أمام نموذج رأس وكتفين مرة أخرى آخذ في التشكل والآن نحن عند خط العنق للمرة الثانية وفي حال تم الكسر وبفوليوم كبير عندها سيبدأ انهيار قوي للمجنون .   
> لذلك أنصح بالتأني وانتظار إغلاق اليوم ، إذا كان تحت خط العنق (تقريبا تحت 240) فسوف يصبح الهبوط كبيراً جداً . 
> ولكن يجب الانتظار إلى أن يكتمل النموذج وهذا قد يحدث اليوم أو غدا أو حتى في بداية الاسبوع القادم ، لأننا نتحدث على الدايلي . 
> كذلك نموذج الرأس والكتفين واضح التشكل على الأسبوعي وقد تحدثنا عنه بداية هذا الأسبوع ، لكنه لم يكتمل باختراق خط العنق بعد .   
> ملاحظة : يتميز نموذج الرأس والكتفين عادة بازدياد ملحوظ في الفوليوم عند تكوّن قمة الكتف الثاني (أي الكتف اليمين) وهذا تم تحقيقه في النموذج .  
> تحياتي

 مش هقدر أقول ولا أعمل حاجة غير كدا    :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## جودك

مجرد مشاركة رايك يا معلم بوحة
الله يا ليت تستمر القناة المرسومة

----------


## bo7a

> مجرد مشاركة رايك يا معلم بوحة
> الله يا ليت تستمر القناة المرسومة

 تسلم الايادي يا معلم جودك 
الشارت ارفقته من شوية وهبط فعلا للضلع السفلي للقناة وارتد من مستوي الدعم 239.05  لأكثر من 70  نقطة  
ننتظر الاغلاق بشمعة فوق 239.65  علي الاقل علشان نقول ان الصعود اصبح وارد بنسبة كبيرة

----------


## bo7a

اوعي القطر يا عم الحاج

----------


## osamajamal

لقد بدأ التصحيح صعودا وهو الآن عند 23%

----------


## osamajamal

> اوعي القطر يا عم الحاج

 عجبتني القناة أوي يا بوحة 
شكلي حتشجع وأدخل لونغ مع الندل أبو الأندال 
بس بعد ما ينتهي الارتداد من 23%  
يعني ممكن ناخده من تحت تاني

----------


## bo7a

> عجبتني القناة أوي يا بوحة 
> شكلي حتشجع وأدخل لونغ مع الندل أبو الأندال

 شارتك أحلي يا اوس وفعلا أنا شايف علي الطريق 241.25  و  242.85  و 243.75   
ونقول يارب وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

الحمد لله تم الخروج من الشورت ب 600 نقطة والان ننطقة ب 5 لوت لونج والهدف 240.20 باذن الله

----------


## أبومحمود

> اوعي القطر يا عم الحاج

   :Thumb: 
أيه الشارت المنور  ده يامعلمه .. ولاأحلى ..  وأنا حلتزم بيه ..    أيه رأيك أحطه  في الصورة بدل الحصان ؟؟؟

----------


## bo7a

> الحمد لله تم الخروج من الشورت ب 600 نقطة والان ننطقة ب 5 لوت لونج والهدف 240.20 باذن الله

 مليون مبرووك يا معلمة وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> أيه الشارت المنور ده يامعلمه .. ولاأحلى .. وأنا حلتزم بيه .. أيه رأيك أحطه في الصورة بدل الحصان ؟؟؟

 هههههههههههههه الله يكرمك يا معلمة لا طبعا الحصان أحلي  
دا حصان كبير حتتنا .. خلصت اقساطه ولا لسه   :012:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

معلمة 241.70 وننزل الي 235 والله بزعل بعدين

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

معلش يا معلمة حنروح للبايفت تاني 242.19 بقي ولي صير يصير

----------


## bo7a

> وأنا باذن الله هعزز من السعر الحالي 239.05 وربنا يوفق

 خرجت من العقد التعزيزي عند 241.30  ب 225  نقطة   اللهم لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## bo7a

> معلش يا معلمة حنروح للبايفت تاني 242.19 بقي ولي صير يصير

 معاك ل 252.19  يا معلمة  :Thumb:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> خرجت من العقد التعزيزي عند 241.30  ب 225  نقطة   اللهم لك الحمد والشكر

 الف مبروك يا معلمة والمؤشرات بتدعم الان الصعود شفت شو فايدة الموشرات
239.09 يعني 239.09  هاهاهاه
وصبح صبح علي المؤشرات

----------


## فوركسي طموح

موش حنسييييييييييب ههههههههه . 
تم بيع المجنون من 241.12 والباوند دولار من 305  
وشويتين وراجعييييييين يامعلم هههههه وصبح صبح عى هههههههه

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> موش حنسييييييييييب ههههههههه . 
> تم بيع المجنون من 241.12 والباوند دولار من 305  
> وشويتين وراجعييييييين يامعلم هههههه وصبح صبح عى هههههههه

 خلي بالك لسه التصحيح ما خلص

----------


## أسد

> خرجت من العقد التعزيزي عند 241.30 ب 225 نقطة    اللهم لك الحمد والشكر

  :Thumb: مليون مبروك ياقمر وعئبال ال 550  :Thumb:

----------


## أبومحمود

حاخش سل  والهدف 240.20    عشان الأقساط  بس   30 نقطة حلوين

----------


## medhat 2007

استنوا يا رجالة انا جاى معاكوا

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

يا معلمة الهدف المتوقع ايه انا عوز اروح عشان احط الستوب والهدف ققققققققققققققول بسرعة

----------


## bo7a

مبروك علي الجميع وربنا يزيد ويبارك   وباذن الله ابو الأندال إلي 244.44  رقم زي اللوز وصفقاتنا باذن الله زي اللوز   وصبح صبح علي اللوز

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> مبروك علي الجميع وربنا يزيد ويبارك   وباذن الله ابو الأندال إلي 244.44  رقم زي اللوز وصفقاتنا باذن الله زي اللوز   وصبح صبح علي اللوز

 يا معلمة انا داخل ب 5لوت من 239.93
الي الان111 نقطة 
ومعاك معاك بس بتصور انه تصحيح وممكن يعاود الهبوط ولا خلاص طالع فوق
صبح صبح علي فوق

----------


## bo7a

> يا معلمة الهدف المتوقع ايه انا عوز اروح عشان احط الستوب والهدف ققققققققققققققول بسرعة

 محطات القناة يا معلمة   239.05  و  240.70  و  241.40  و 242.20  و  242.85  و 243.75  و 244.25   باذن الله أنا مع القناة الي ان يتم كسرها وأي محطة هشتري منها بهدف محطتين بعدها وهكذا

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> محطات القناة يا معلمة   239.05  و  240.70  و  241.40  و 242.20  و  242.85  و 243.75  و 244.25   باذن الله أنا مع القناة الي ان يتم كسرها وأي محطة هشتري منها بهدف محطتين بعدها وهكذا

 ده القطار طويل وشكلها لصبح 
وصبح صبح علي الصبح

----------


## medhat 2007

الف مبروك يا رجالة و مبروك يا معلم بوحة يا كبير 
و معاك و مع ابو الاندال لفوق ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> يا معلمة انا داخل ب 5لوت من 239.93 الي الان111 نقطة  ومعاك معاك بس بتصور انه تصحيح وممكن يعاود الهبوط ولا خلاص طالع فوق صبح صبح علي فوق

 أبقي كداب يا معلمة لو قلتلك اني متأكد علشان مفيش حاجة اسمها أكيد في الفوركس ومع ابو الاندال خصوصاً   بس أنا شايف بعد الهبوط لإختبار الترند المكسور والإرتداد من دعم 239.05  وكمان طلع   وكسر فايبو 23.6  يبقي الإغلاق فوقها تأكيد للصعود بنسبة كبيرة   وزي ما قلتلك أنا راشق مع القناة دي إلي أن يتم كسرها ومجرد الكسر هيكون اتحدد جهة ابو الأندال   لأن أضلاعها العلوية والسفلية متمركزة على مقاومة ودعم شرس جدا وكسرها مش أمر هين   أنا شايف أبواب 242.85 اتفتحت ومنها على 244.40  ومن هناك نشوف هيكسر ولا يرتد   وصبح صبح علي يرتد   :012:

----------


## أبومحمود

> محطات القناة يا معلمة   239.05 و 240.70 و 241.40 و 242.20 و 242.85 و 243.75 و 244.25    باذن الله أنا مع القناة الي ان يتم كسرها وأي محطة هشتري منها بهدف محطتين بعدها وهكذا

 و 240.70 و 241.40   المحتطتين دول    ممكن يطول فيهم شويه   ركابهم كتير

----------


## bo7a

> مليون مبروك ياقمر وعئبال ال 550

 الله يبارك فيك يا سيد الناس ومليون مبروك عليك انت كمان  
وصبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> أبقي كداب يا معلمة لو قلتلك اني متأكد علشان مفيش حاجة اسمها أكيد في الفوركس ومع ابو الاندال خصوصاً   بس أنا شايف بعد الهبوط لإختبار الترند المكسور والإرتداد من دعم 239.05  وكمان طلع   وكسر فايبو 23.6  يبقي الإغلاق فوقها تأكيد للصعود بنسبة كبيرة   وزي ما قلتلك أنا راشق مع القناة دي إلي أن يتم كسرها ومجرد الكسر هيكون اتحدد جهة ابو الأندال   لأن أضلاعها العلوية والسفلية متمركزة على مقاومة ودعم شرس جدا وكسرها مش أمر هين   أنا شايف أبواب 242.85 اتفتحت ومنها على 244.40  ومن هناك نشوف هيكسر ولا يرتد   وصبح صبح علي يرتد

 علي العموم انا جبت بريق الشاي والكابتشينو وناوي اهري وبره اليوم 2000 نقطة وصبح يا كبير

----------


## bo7a

> الف مبروك يا رجالة و مبروك يا معلم بوحة يا كبير 
> و معاك و مع ابو الاندال لفوق ان شاء الله

 الله يبارك فيك يا كبير البشوات  
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله لنا كلنا وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> و 240.70 و 241.40 المحتطتين دول ممكن يطول فيهم شويه ركابهم كتير

 فعلا يا معلمة .. انا عاوزك تبص من الشباك وترزعهم نكتتين يقعدوا يضحكوا واحنا ناخد بعضنا ونمشي علي طول

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

يا معلمة انا شايف والله اعلم لو اخترقنا 244.14
رايحين 250 زي ما انا شايفك 
وصبح صبح علي شايفك

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> يا معلمة انا شايف والله اعلم لو اخترقنا 244.14
> رايحين 250 زي ما انا شايفك 
> وصبح صبح علي شايفك

  
معللللللللم حوده خليك على الكلام الاول وقد اكون مخطئاً .  
وصبح صبح عى مخطئاً  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبومحمود

> فعلا يا معلمة .. انا عاوزك تبص من الشباك وترزعهم نكتتين يقعدوا يضحكوا واحنا ناخد بعضنا ونمشي علي طول

 آمال أنا جايب الحصان ليه   عشان لو القطر مامشيش في الأتجاه اللي عايزينه  أروح مشواري على الحصان  .. أنا بايع  بس  أقفل على الأوردر  وأجر الحصان ..

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> معللللللللم حوده خليك على الكلام الاول وقد اكون مخطئاً .  
> وصبح صبح عى مخطئاً

 يا معلمة انا بقول لو واذا ما خترقها رايحين تحت تاني وصبح صبح علي تحت
علي فكرة انا كل متاجرتي علي 15 دقيقة والحين الوضع لونج لما يظهر الشورت راح اقولك
وصبح علي اقولك

----------


## roaya_mf

ازيك يامعلم بوحه انت روحت فين

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> يا معلمة انا بقول لو واذا ما خترقها رايحين تحت تاني وصبح صبح علي تحت علي فكرة انا كل متاجرتي علي 15 دقيقة والحين الوضع لونج لما يظهر الشورت راح اقولك وصبح علي اقولك

    
لا بس هو ان شاء الله شورت . 
وصبح صبح عى شورت . 
على العموم حأولك وجهة نظري انا كنت متتبع الوضع اليوتيا كتصحيح بالفريمات الصوغيره . 
وكنت بعيد عن الشاشه وضرب الباوند دولار والمجنون المناطق المستهدفه للتصحيح من وجهة نظري وهي 261 وبتتبع الموجا الصوغننه قد تكون اكتملت وقمت جرررري وبعت وقد أكون مخطئاً  
وصبح صبح عى مخطئا :012:

----------


## mialola

ما اقول الا ( الله يحرسك من العين يا بوحة يابن أم بوحة ماشاء الله عليك ) مليون شكر لك وللأخوان المتابعين معاك :Drive1:

----------


## alghamdi m

مفيش محطة ميكروباس بين 239،5 و240،70 0
وفين ال15 جنية الى عليك ياد

----------


## Nader87

مرة اخرى المجنون لا يحلل فنيا لاكثر من 100 نقطة.......  
ولا قيمة لديه للفايبو و البايفوت................. 
هو مجرد تابع لسوق الاسهم الامريكية لا اكثر ولا اقل....... 
مع بعض التحليل الفني المعتمد حصرا على الشموع اليابانية........ 
بمكن توقع اتجاهه................... 
و بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## bo7a

> آمال أنا جايب الحصان ليه عشان لو القطر مامشيش في الأتجاه اللي عايزينه أروح مشواري على الحصان .. أنا بايع بس أقفل على الأوردر وأجر الحصان ..

 وأنا مليش حصان ولا ايه  :Ohmy:

----------


## bo7a

> ما اقول الا ( الله يحرسك من العين يا بوحة يابن أم بوحة ماشاء الله عليك )   مليون شكر لك وللأخوان المتابعين معاك

 الله يبارك فيك ويخليك يا استاذنا ومليون شكر ليك انت يا غالي علي الكلام الجميل دا 
وباذن الله موفقين جميعا

----------


## bo7a

> مفيش محطة ميكروباس بين 239،5 و240،70 0
> وفين ال15 جنية الى عليك ياد

 أهلا أهلا بالديانة  
انت لسه فاكر ال 10جنية  :012:  
دا انا دفعتهم للمعلم شارت يومي وقالي انه هيبقي يحاسبك  :012:  
انت فين يا معلم تعالي اتفاهم مع عمنا الغامدي  
أنا خلعون  :012:

----------


## bo7a

> مرة اخرى المجنون لا يحلل فنيا لاكثر من 100 نقطة.......  
> ولا قيمة لديه للفايبو و البايفوت................. 
> هو مجرد تابع لسوق الاسهم الامريكية لا اكثر ولا اقل....... 
> مع بعض التحليل الفني المعتمد حصرا على الشموع اليابانية........ 
> بمكن توقع اتجاهه................... 
> و بالتوفيق للجميع

 منور يا نادر باشا

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> مرة اخرى المجنون لا يحلل فنيا لاكثر من 100 نقطة.......  
> ولا قيمة لديه للفايبو و البايفوت................. 
> هو مجرد تابع لسوق الاسهم الامريكية لا اكثر ولا اقل....... 
> مع بعض التحليل الفني المعتمد حصرا على الشموع اليابانية........ 
> بمكن توقع اتجاهه................... 
> و بالتوفيق للجميع

  
عزيزي نادر انا احترم وجهة نظرك ولكني مقتنع حتى الان بوجهة نظر اخرى وهي وجهة نظر الاستاذ الكبير اباأروى الدبعي عند اجابته على سؤال احد الاخوه .     

> الاسباب كثيرة ويمكن تاليف كتاب عنها فنحن نتحدث عن تحركات السعر خلال اكثر من عام ونصف وتخيل الاحداث والاخبار الاقتصادية والسياسية والحوادث والكوارث التي حدثت خلال هذه الفترة فهي كلها تؤثر في حركة السعر لاي سلعة وليس فقط للعملات ولكن ما يهمنا هنا هو التركيز على حركة السعر نفسه للتعرف على الاهداف التي ينوي الوصول اليها خلال فترة معينة فحركة وتحرك السعر هو ما يهمني كتاجر في هذا السوق لانها وببساطة شديدة تختزل في داخلها كل تلك العوامل والاحداث التي مرت هذه وجهة نظري القاصرة فيما سألت   تحياتي ومودتي

 وتابع موضوع المعلم من اوله تجد نجاحات كبيره للأمور التي قلت عنها وقد أكون مخطئاً .

----------


## Nader87

> منور يا نادر باشا

 حبيبي يا بوحة.............. :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:   
و انا بتوقع اننا نشوف مستويات 235 قريبا جدا وربما خلال الساعات القادمة ...........  
و مستني معاكم

----------


## bo7a

> عزيزي نادر انا احترم وجهة نظرك ولكني مقتنع حتى الان بوجهة نظر اخرى وهي وجهة نظر الاستاذ الكبير اباأروى الدبعي عند اجابته على سؤال احد الاخوه .     
> وتابع موضوع المعلم من اوله تجد نجاحات كبيره للأمور التي قلت عنها وقد أكون مخطئاً .

  :Thumb:   عبوووووووووود فوق الحدووووووووووود  :Thumb:

----------


## bo7a

> حبيبي يا بوحة..............  
> و انا بتوقع اننا نشوف مستويات 235 قريبا جدا وربما خلال الساعات القادمة ...........  
> و مستني معاكم

 والله يا نادر باشا كل شئ مباح في السوق دا ومع ابو الاندال علي وجه الخصوص  
وعموما أنا كمان منتظر ياباشا علشان نشتري تاني من هناك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## bo7a

والله مفتقدين ناس كتير ليهم غلاوة في قلبي مش ممكن تتوصف   أتمني نلاقي ليهم ولو مشاركة واحدة علشان نطمن عليهم   ويارب يكونوا بخير .....

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> والله مفتقدين ناس كتير ليهم غلاوة في قلبي مش ممكن تتوصف   أتمني نلاقي ليهم ولو مشاركة واحدة علشان نطمن عليهم    ويارب يكونوا بخير .....

  
معلممممممه اولي مين عاوز تشوووف وائوم اغطس انا والواد سومعه ونجيبهولك  :Regular Smile: . 
أسأل الله الا يفرقنا جميعا وان يجمعنا دوما على طاعته والتعاون في طلب الرزق .

----------


## واقعـــي

> حبيبي يا بوحة..............  
> و انا بتوقع اننا نشوف مستويات 235 قريبا جدا وربما خلال الساعات القادمة ...........  
> و مستني معاكم

 فال الله ولافالك يانادر وش الرعب هذا تبي 1000نقطه في 24 ساعه  :Yikes3:

----------


## bo7a

> معلممممممه اولي مين عاوز تشوووف وائوم اغطس انا والواد سومعه ونجيبهولك . 
> أسأل الله الا يفرقنا جميعا وان يجمعنا دوما على طاعته والتعاون في طلب الرزق .

 والله يا معلمة ناس كتير ابو صلاح وابو سلمي وابو الفراعين وفيتامينو وابو علي  
ووحشتنا طلة حبيبنا جابر وخالد ابو سليمان وحبيب قلبي وليد الحلو وناس كتير  
والله خايف اكون نسيت حد لان بجد الكل غاليين عندي وربنا يديم المعروف

----------


## bo7a

إغلاق شمعة الأربع ساعات تحت فايبو 23.6  يبقي الطريق الي 239.05   واختبار جديد للترند المكسور والضلع السفلي للقناة والذي يمثل ترند صاعد   وننتظر اما الكسر أو الإرتداد

----------


## أبومحمود

الهدف القادم والله أعلم بعدها على فين

----------


## spider man

أنا جاي أصبح على أحلى معلمين معلمين صحيح بس اولاد أبواسماعيل  لأ أحلى صباح للمعلم بوحة Spider------Man

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> موش حنسييييييييييب ههههههههه . 
> تم بيع المجنون من 241.12 والباوند دولار من 305  
> وشويتين وراجعييييييين يامعلم هههههه وصبح صبح عى هههههههه

  
تم اغلاق نصف العقود عند 235 للباوند دولار وربع العقود للمجنون عند 239.70 .والوقف عند نقاط الدخول  
ومرفق الشارتات بعد التحديث للمشاركه السابقه وصبح صبح عى السابقه  :012:

----------


## *الرفاعي*

صبح صبح عمنا بوحه 
على ما أعتقد ابو الأندال لازم يعدي الهاي السفلي السابق وهو 239,02 
ومن ثم نحكم على وجهته الثانية

----------


## bo7a

باذن الله هدخل شراء من السعر الحالي  239.25    والهدف الأول 240.70  والثاني 241.40

----------


## فوركسي طموح

صبح صبح عى سيد المعلمين . 
اعتقد ان هدفه المبدئي 237.60 وهو هدف عقودي المتبقيه وحيعكنن شويا عند 238.65 وقد اكون مخطئاً .  
وصبح صبح عى مخطئاً :Regular Smile:

----------


## *الرفاعي*

> باذن الله هدخل شراء من السعر الحالي 239.25  والهدف الأول 240.70 والثاني 241.40

 يا معلم بوحه مالك زعلان مني و ألا إيه      
و إنت  ليه بتدخل بدري أوي  
بعتقد إنه لازم ينزل أقل من الهاي السابق السفلي

----------


## roaya_mf

بوحه يارت تكلمني علي الماسنجر

----------


## أسامة أمين

ارى الشراء من 237.60جيد والله تعالى اعلم 
اعذرني يا استاذي بوحة على الغياب

----------


## osamajamal

شكله خبط في حيطه عند خط الترند

----------


## bo7a

> أنا جاي أصبح على أحلى معلمين  معلمين صحيح بس اولاد أبواسماعيل لأ أحلى صباح للمعلم بوحة  Spider------Man

 صبح صبح يا قمر ... ايوه أنا عاوزك معايا في الحرب علي طوكيو .. انت اللي هتعمل أحلي شغل يا سبايدر  
وصبح يا برنس

----------


## bo7a

> تم اغلاق نصف العقود عند 235 للباوند دولار وربع العقود للمجنون عند 239.70 .والوقف عند نقاط الدخول  
> ومرفق الشارتات بعد التحديث للمشاركه السابقه وصبح صبح عى السابقه

 تسلم الايادي يا معلمة .. هو دا الكلام ونستني اغلاق الاربع ساعات بقي ونشوف ايه اللي هيحصل  
وصبح صبح علي هيحصل   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح عمنا بوحه 
> على ما أعتقد ابو الأندال لازم يعدي الهاي السفلي السابق وهو 239,02 
> ومن ثم نحكم على وجهته الثانية

 والله يا باشا الاغلاق مهم جدا ولو ان حتي الان شايف قوة مستوي 23.05  والسعر راقد هناك 
اذا اغلق فوقها يبقي مفيش بديل عن اللونج اما اذا كسر يبقي فيه علي الاقل 150_ 200  نقطة تحت  
وربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير

----------


## bo7a

> ارى الشراء من 237.60جيد والله تعالى اعلم 
> اعذرني يا استاذي بوحة على الغياب

 ولا يهمك يا غالي المهم اننا نطمن عليك وعاوزين تقرير محترم للمؤشرات   :Regular Smile:

----------


## bo7a

> شكله خبط في حيطه عند خط الترند

 ان شاء الله اغلاق فوقها علشان الصورة تبقي واضحة بس ومنها علي الاهداف باذن الله  
وصبح صبح يا اوس

----------


## osamajamal

أعتقد أننا أمام موجة تصحيح صعودية أخيرة ، ربما يصعد إلى خط23% ، أي عند 240.10

----------


## الوليد بن رضا

بسم الله سجلوني متابع معاكم, يبدو حاجز ال 239 قوي الى الان, لدينا نايفرجنس شراء على فاصل الساعه .. للتصحيح من حركته ثم معاودة النزول كما ارى والله اعلم  تحياتي

----------


## أسامة أمين

> ولا يهمك يا غالي المهم اننا نطمن عليك وعاوزين تقرير محترم للمؤشرات

 حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااضر انشاء الله سيتم ما أردت

----------


## THE CAPTIN

صباح الفل للجميع 
ما شاء اللة اللة يوفق الجميع 
معلم بوحة المجنون ناوي علي اية بسسسس 
ممكن التوقعات

----------


## الوليد بن رضا

اول مايكسر الاسترليني دولار 2.0200 ويغلق شمعة تحتها حتشوفوا الاسترليني ين يتسارع للهبوط والله اعلم

----------


## *الرفاعي*

أخوي بوحه
مازال للنزول بقية

----------


## أسامة أمين

قد أكون مخطيء عندما قلت ان ربما النزول الى 237.60 ويبدو لي ان الزوج دخل مناطق الشراء بأهداف  300 نقطة 
لكن الانتظار جيد بالنسبة لي تم الدخول شراء  سيتم ارفاق الشارت وتحليلي

----------


## أسامة أمين

> اول مايكسر الاسترليني دولار 2.0200 ويغلق شمعة تحتها حتشوفوا الاسترليني ين يتسارع للهبوط والله اعلم

 نظرة خاطفة على الزوج 
تبين لي ان الزوج لن ينزل اكثر من 100 نقطة من الان  له اهداف عالية  صعودا 200 نقطة او اكثر  
اعذرني لن ارفق شارت يا أخي لأني مشغول سامحني 
نسالكم الدعاء

----------


## THE CAPTIN

اللهم يسر امرة ووفق خطاة ياكريم

----------


## أسامة أمين

المجنون 
الزوج تحت خط الستوكاستيك 20  تشبع بيع 
الار اس اي  رما مازال بعض النزول 
البيع يبدو لي خطر 
الشراء جيد 
لا تعتبروها توصية  بل وجهة نظر 
دايفرجنس على ال 4 ساعات موضح في الشارت  
يبدو لي صعود اكثرر من 300 نقطة  
بالنسبة لي قمت بالشراء

----------


## أسامة أمين

> اللهم يسر امرة ووفق خطاة ياكريم

 بورك فيك

----------


## أبومحمود

> بسم الله سجلوني متابع معاكم, يبدو حاجز ال 239 قوي الى الان, لدينا نايفرجنس شراء على فاصل الساعه .. للتصحيح من حركته ثم معاودة النزول كما ارى والله اعلم  تحياتي

  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  
منور أستاذنا الكبير  الوليد بن رضا 
أعتقد أن مهمة الدايفرجنس  تصحيحية وسيرفع الى مابين خطي الفايبو  23  و  38 وهي
240.15    و   240.90   هذا رأي أول    والرأي الثاني أنه قد يكون كون منطقة دعم قوية عند منطقة 239   ومنها رحلة الصعود الى   242   فما فوق  ؟؟   .. رأي خبير مثلك يهمني  بهدف التعلم .

----------


## أبومحمود

> المجنون 
> الزوج تحت خط الستوكاستيك 20 تشبع بيع 
> الار اس اي رما مازال بعض النزول 
> البيع يبدو لي خطر 
> الشراء جيد 
> لا تعتبروها توصية بل وجهة نظر 
> دايفرجنس على ال 4 ساعات موضح في الشارت  
> يبدو لي صعود اكثرر من 300 نقطة  
> بالنسبة لي قمت بالشراء

  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  
معاك  في هذا السيناريو  الى غاية  242  فايبو 61

----------


## *الرفاعي*

بوحه
بالنسبة ليه داخل شراء على الباوند مع الين 
و اليورو مع الين
والدولار مع الين

----------


## أبومحمود

> بوحه
> بالنسبة ليه داخل شراء على الباوند مع الين 
> و اليورو مع الين
> والدولار مع الين

 إن شاء الله هي مناطق آمنه للشراء

----------


## أسامة أمين

> بوحه
> بالنسبة ليه داخل شراء على الباوند مع الين 
> و اليورو مع الين
> والدولار مع الين

 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أسامة أمين

ممكن كل واحد يعطي وجهة نظره مرفوقة بشارت موضح

----------


## aboali

يا جماعه الخير
يبدو ان المجنون متجه الان الى 240.60 مرحله اولى وهذا هو هدفنا الان وبعدها نقرر ما اغلاق كل الفريمات الاربعه واليومى والاسبوعى لاكنى هدفى الان هو 240.60
انشاء الله يتحقق اليوم

----------


## osamajamal

توقعاتي على الندل ابن الندل

----------


## أسامة أمين

> يا جماعه الخير
> يبدو ان المجنون متجه الان الى 240.60 مرحله اولى وهذا هو هدفنا الان وبعدها نقرر ما اغلاق كل الفريمات الاربعه واليومى والاسبوعى لاكنى هدفى الان هو 240.60
> انشاء الله يتحقق اليوم

 يعني  نظرتك مثلي انشاء الله  لكن في اختلاف في الهدف 
حيث ان هدفي 243.50  مع وقف متحرك كل  70 نقطة   
وقف الخسارة عند 238.20    يعني خسارة 84 نقطة
مقابل ربح  445 نقطة انشاء الله  
لا تنسو الوقف المتحرك كل حسب نظرته   
لا تنظروا الى الجانب الاجابي فقط انظروا الى السلبي زكل حسب حسابه   :Wub:  :Wub:  :Wub:  :Wub:

----------


## aboali

> يعني نظرتك مثلي انشاء الله لكن في اختلاف في الهدف 
> حيث ان هدفي 243.50 مع وقف متحرك كل 70 نقطة  
> وقف الخسارة عند 238.20 يعني خسارة 84 نقطة
> مقابل ربح 445 نقطة انشاء الله 
> لا تنسو الوقف المتحرك كل حسب نظرته  
> لا تنظروا الى الجانب الاجابي فقط انظروا الى السلبي زكل حسب حسابه

 حبيب قلبى يا غالى ربنا ما يجيب اى اختلاف بينا  انا الان اعمل على المجنون بطريقه مختلفه شويه عن الاول ولاقيها كويسه جدا جدا وهى انى اتعامل معه على ان اسمه الغدار وليس المجنون وهذا خلانى اجب هذه الطريقه معه وهى ناجحه معى جدا وهى انى اقرب الهدف بتاعى شويه واخلينى ماشى معه واحده واحده وبعدين اليوم اخر الاسبوع ممكن بعد الاغلاق الاسبوعى تتغير جميع اشكال الشموع يبقى الهدف القريب احسن لانه ايه ؟ غدااااااااااااااااااااار وليس مجنون

----------


## أبومحمود

[quote=aboali;392492]حبيب قلبى يا غالى ربنا ما يجيب اى اختلاف بينا  انا الان اعمل على المجنون بطريقه مختلفه شويه عن الاول ولاقيها كويسه جدا جدا وهى انى اتعامل معه على ان اسمه الغدار وليس المجنون وهذا خلانى اجب هذه الطريقه معه وهى ناجحه معى جدا وهى انى اقرب الهدف بتاعى شويه واخلينى ماشى معه واحده واحده وبعدين اليوم اخر الاسبوع ممكن بعد الاغلاق الاسبوعى تتغير جميع اشكال الشموع يبقى الهدف القريب احسن لانه ايه ؟ غدااااااااااااااااااااار وليس مجنون[/quote 
مساء الخير ياعسل بس أنت قولي شاري ولابايع ولامغير الخطة بص الشارت ده ولكل اللي طلب شارت المجنون والغدار وأي حاجه الشارت بيقول بس ممكن المجنون يقول حاجة تاني من تحت الطرابيزة (الشارت) ...

----------


## roaya_mf

ياخوان انتو شيفين السعر هايكمل نزول ولا هيصعد ارجو الرد

----------


## أبومحمود

> ياخوان انتو شيفين السعر هايكمل نزول ولا هيصعد ارجو الرد

 شوف ياغالي     لوكان أحد  يعرف  ومتأكد  هو  رايح  فين   ماكان  أحد  تعب   وهي كلها توقعات من التحليل  بأنواعه     فلو  حبيت تسمعها مني   ولاتعتبرها  توصية    .. الزوج قدامه آخر مقاومة  قريبة  عند  237.64     لو قفلت شمعتين أبو ساعة تحتها  فهو متجه نزول   .. وأذا أرتد من السعر الحالي كما في الشارت في المشاركة السابقة   فهو طالع بحدود 150 نقطة على الأقل  وهو غالب الظن   ... وأرجع أقولك  أجتهاد قد يصيب وقد يخطئ   عن نفسي لابعت ولا أشتريت من عدة ساعات   وصابحين على جمعة آخر  يوم  وهناك أيضاً أخبار  ولهذا   الفرجه مكسب  ..  تصبح على خير  ..

----------


## واقعـــي

افتتح مؤشر نيكاي على هبوط وهذا بالطبع اثر على ازواج الين .
حقيقة مايحدث من ازواج الين يصنف تحت خطر جدا جدا جدا ولانقول سوى لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله 
اللهم اخلف على من خسر وبارك لمن ربح .

----------


## أبومحمود

> افتتح مؤشر نيكاي على هبوط وهذا بالطبع اثر على ازواج الين .
> حقيقة مايحدث من ازواج الين يصنف تحت خطر جدا جدا جدا ولانقول سوى لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله 
> اللهم اخلف على من خسر وبارك لمن ربح .

 أحسنت  ((  مايحدث من ازواج الين يصنف تحت خطر جدا جدا جدا ولانقول سوى لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله - اللهم اخلف على من خسر وبارك لمن ربح  ))     ولهذا   الفرجة الآن  مكسب    الشهر اللي فات في ناس خسرت مكاسبها وراس المال  نتيجة خطورة هذا الزوج  بالذات ..

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> ياخوان انتو شيفين السعر هايكمل نزول ولا هيصعد ارجو الرد

 جمعة مباركة على الجميع   وجمعة مباركة على حبيبنا بوحة باشا واخواننا الكرام جميعا  وان شاء الله الكل ربحانيين  بالنسبة لسؤالك اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير  بالنسبة لي اعتقد والله اعلى وأعلم ان اليوم لن يتخطى السعر منطقة 238.90 وسيذهب الى 237 - 236.70 وممكن يكمل حتى 236  والله عز وجل أعلى وأعلم  تحياتي وتقديري  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

----------


## $FOREX$

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  وجهة نظر فنية والله أعلم

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  يأخوواااان انتبهو لحد يدخل عكس الترند المجنون لازال الترند :Thmbdn: هابط  :Thmbdn: الى الان وهذه وجهة نظري موضحها بالشارت ومنبه عليها من يومين   بالتوفيق للجميع :Idea:

----------


## $FOREX$

> جمعة مباركة على الجميع   وجمعة مباركة على حبيبنا بوحة باشا واخواننا الكرام جميعا  وان شاء الله الكل ربحانيين  بالنسبة لسؤالك اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير  بالنسبة لي اعتقد والله اعلى وأعلم ان اليوم لن يتخطى السعر منطقة 238.90 وسيذهب الى 237 - 236.70 وممكن يكمل حتى 236  والله عز وجل أعلى وأعلم  تحياتي وتقديري  وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى  والله الموفق

 برااافو عليك اخ جااابر ومتفق معاك 100% :Thumb:

----------


## roaya_mf

اخي انا اشتريت من سعر 239.80 ماذا افعل اغلق العقد ولا اعمل عقد عكسي

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> صبح صبح عى سيد المعلمين . 
> اعتقد ان هدفه المبدئي 237.60 وهو هدف عقودي المتبقيه وحيعكنن شويا عند 238.65 وقد اكون مخطئاً .  
> وصبح صبح عى مخطئاً

  
في ليلة حب حلوه .... بألف ليله ولييييييييله  :Regular Smile:  
قرب من الهدف بثلاثين نقطه وارتد ولكني اغلقلت العقود من السعر الحالي 238.44 واغلقت عقود الباوند دولار عند 20207 وتصبحووووو على خير يارجاله وصبح صبح عى الرجاله

----------


## فوركسي طموح

مرفق تحديث للشارتات المرفقه في هذه المشاركه .  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=5548 
وصبح صبح عى البيه اليوت  :012:

----------


## bo7a

> بسم الله سجلوني متابع معاكم, يبدو حاجز ال 239 قوي الى الان, لدينا نايفرجنس شراء على فاصل الساعه .. للتصحيح من حركته ثم معاودة النزول كما ارى والله اعلم  تحياتي

 صباح الجمال يا استاذنا يا غالي .......... ايه النور دا كله   تسلم الايادي علي الكلام والتوجيه الهايل دا ويارب دايما نشوف مشاركاتك الحلوة دي معانا   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> اللهم يسر امرة ووفق خطاة ياكريم

 الله يبارك فيك ويكرمك يا غالي .......... منورنا يا ابو الكباتن   وصبح صبح يا عسل

----------


## fxaqaba

ترند مكسور على الاربع ساعات وعودة الى 240.50  للاختبار

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

صبح صبح علي الحلوين وتم الشراء من المستوي الحالي والهدف ان شا الله 240
وصبح علي المستوي الحالي بس لفوق مش تحت

----------


## THE CAPTIN

هلا هلا بالقائد بوحة

----------


## فوركسي طموح

هلا والله بالجدعاااان وجمعه مباركه على الجميع . 
المجنون موش واضح ولكنه قد يكون وضعه يخوف قليلا ويستهدف مستويات 235 تقريبا مع ان 237.60 قد يكون قوي وقد اكون مخطئا . 
وصبح صبح عى مخطئاً  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أسامة أمين

صفقتي خسرت 84 نقطة 
لا حول و لاقوةالا بالله

----------


## أبو نورة

تتعوض ان شاء الله

----------


## أسامة أمين

فرصة جيدة على اليورو دولار 
تنبهوا

----------


## fxaqaba

> صفقتي خسرت 84 نقطة 
> لا حول و لاقوةالا بالله

 84 نقطة شي عادي.... اصلا الستوب لازم يكون اكثر من التارجت.... على كل حال الله يعوضك باحسن منها

----------


## fxaqaba

> فرصة جيدة على اليورو دولار 
> تنبهوا

 مش واضحة.... يا ريت التشارت اذا تكرمت

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> صفقتي خسرت 84 نقطة 
> لا حول و لاقوةالا بالله

 الله يعوضك اخوي وان شاء الله باب التعويض مفتوح .  
وانا معك ان اليورو دولار مع اني لم يسبق لي بالمتاجره به مسبقا قد تكون فيه فرصه حلوه وقد يكون هدفه 630 وو حاول الطلوع عنده 720 قوي جدا وقد اكون مخطئا .

----------


## أسامة أمين

لحظة وارفق الشارت

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

يبدو ان المجنون رايح لمستويات تحتية كبيرة والصعود ه ومجرد ارتدادت فقط

----------


## أبو نورة

انت شريت يا محمود؟؟؟

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> انت شريت يا محمود؟؟؟

 انا شتريت نعم وبطلع ان شا الله بربح معقول لاني يا اخي بدخل 10 لوت مرة وحدة وبوخد كم نقطة بطلعو تمام

----------


## أبو نورة

يعني اضرب واهرب

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

تمام بس خلي بالك الضربة لازم تكون في المكان المناسب والوقت المناسب

----------


## أسامة أمين

> 84 نقطة شي عادي.... اصلا الستوب لازم يكون اكثر من التارجت.... على كل حال الله يعوضك باحسن منها

 لي تعليق صغير 
ان سمحت 
 يجب ان يكون الهدف اكبر من الوقف 
بمعدل 1:2   -   1: 3   -  1:4
لكن معوضة انشاء الله

----------


## THE CAPTIN

انا شايف انة فية شوية طلوع علي اليوم وبعد ذلك لااعلم

----------


## الفرعون

> انا شتريت نعم وبطلع ان شا الله بربح معقول لاني يا اخي بدخل 10 لوت مرة وحدة وبوخد كم نقطة بطلعو تمام

 أنا عمري ما شفتك بتراهن علي الهبوط 
دايما داخل لونج  :Doh:  ايه السبب ؟

----------


## أسامة أمين

اليورو دولار 
انا داخل بيع الى الان ومحقق 19 نقطة  
الشارت يضهر على الساعة دايفرجنس  
وهو الان عند فايبو 23.6 ان تم اختراقه فسنرى انشاء الله مستويات 
1.3610

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> أنا عمري ما شفتك بتراهن علي الهبوط 
> دايما داخل لونج  ايه السبب ؟

 بالعكس الحمد لله بالامس 600 نقطة علي الهبوط 
وضرب هلا ضربة سرية نبيع من مستوي 238.28 وهفنا 236.33

----------


## أسامة أمين

المجنون شارت ال 30 د 
يظهر قناة هابطة

----------


## THE CAPTIN

37 واعتقد واللة اعلم سنري 38 و39 وربما 40 
مع خالص تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> المجنون شارت ال 30 د 
> يظهر قناة هابطة

 المجنون اعطي شمعة انعكاسية علي البايفت يعني لو كملها انسي راح نشوف 235 
وهدا الحكي طبعا علي فيرم الاربع ساعات

----------


## أسامة أمين

> المجنون اعطي شمعة انعكاسية علي البايفت يعني لو كملها انسي راح نشوف 235  وهدا الحكي طبعا علي فيرم الاربع ساعات

 ان لم يخترق 237.60 فلا نزول  :Icon26:

----------


## THE CAPTIN

اتوكل علي الكريم

----------


## أسامة أمين

بالنسبة لليورو دولار هو الان يكمل النزول عند نقطة فاصلة 
الصفقة محققة 23 نقطة

----------


## أسامة أمين

الى الاخ دبي هل من فرص على ازواج اخرى

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> ان لم يخترق 237.60 فلا نزول

 نشوف الشارت

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> الى الاخ دبي هل من فرص على ازواج اخرى

 اخي الكريم 
شوف لم تدخل بيع علي المجنون  او شراء 
ادخل علي الازواج التالية بنفس العملية
usd/jpy
euir/jpy
والعملية العكسية علي
usd/chf

----------


## أسامة أمين

> نشوف الشارت

 ممتاز وكلامك تمام   
لكن ترقب صعود له 
انظر الى الستوكاستيك على ال 4 ساعات 
على الساعة كل شيء تمام ويدعم ما تقول اخي دبي

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> ممتاز وكلامك تمام   
> لكن ترقب صعود له 
> انظر الى الستوكاستيك على ال 4 ساعات 
> على الساعة كل شيء تمام ويدعم ما تقول اخي دبي

 بالنسبة للستوكست علي الاربع ساعات ممكن يطلع لخط الصفر ويرتد وحاول ترسم ترند هابط لا علي نقطة علي الستوكست وادني نقطة المهم يخترقها ويخترق خط الصفر عشان نقول صعود

----------


## أبومحمود

صبح صبح على المعلم وكل الرجاله مرفق شارت مطلوب رأيكم ياشباب أنا حادخل شراء من السعر الحالي ووقف 100 نقطه

----------


## أسامة أمين

> اخي الكريم 
> شوف لم تدخل بيع علي المجنون او شراء 
> ادخل علي الازواج التالية بنفس العملية
> usd/jpy
> euir/jpy
> والعملية العكسية علي
> usd/chf

    :Inlove:  :Inlove:  :Inlove:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> 

 انا اقولك
مثلا بعت المجنون
ادخل بيع في نفس الوقت usd/jpy
وبنفس الوقت اشتري sud/chf 
جرب ديمو وشوف

----------


## أسامة أمين

> صبح صبح على المعلم وكل الرجاله مرفق شارت مطلوب رأيكم ياشباب أنا حادخل شراء من السعر الحالي ووقف 100 نقطه

 احذر لا تدخل شراء ابقى بعيد على المجنون 
شوف زوج اخر

----------


## أسامة أمين

> انا اقولك
> مثلا بعت المجنون
> ادخل بيع في نفس الوقت usd/jpy
> وبنفس الوقت اشتري sud/chf 
> جرب ديمو وشوف

 مشكوور اخي دبي 
بالنسبة  للدولار ين فأنا لا أتعامل معه ابدا  لأن عوض اقوم بالصفقة عليه اطبقها على المجنون  للتحرك الجيد للمجنون  - انا الان بعيد عن المجنون وفاتح صفقة واحد على الحقيقي   للزوج الدولار  يورو محققة الى الان  36 نقطة  
بالنسبة للدولار فرنك فهده معلومة جديدة فبورك فيك

----------


## أبومحمود

> احذر لا تدخل شراء ابقى بعيد على المجنون 
> شوف زوج اخر

 شكراً  المجازفة ب 100  نقطة ضرورية  وهي فرصة للشراء بهدف قريب  ثم معاودة البيع من نقطة أعلى  و في النهاية  أغلب الظن سيواصل النزول   كمان أيه رأي حوده    في المجازفة دي

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> مشكوور اخي دبي 
> بالنسبة  للدولار ين فأنا لا أتعامل معه ابدا  لأن عوض اقوم بالصفقة عليه اطبقها على المجنون  للتحرك الجيد للمجنون  - انا الان بعيد عن المجنون وفاتح صفقة واحد على الحقيقي   للزوج الدولار  يورو محققة الى الان  36 نقطة   بالنسبة للدولار فرنك فهده معلومة جديدة فبورك فيك

 
طيب ركز علي 1.3550 هدف حلو

----------


## *الرفاعي*

> المجنون اعطي شمعة انعكاسية علي البايفت يعني لو كملها انسي راح نشوف 235  وهدا الحكي طبعا علي فيرم الاربع ساعات

  
ممكن توضح أخوي دبي
بالشارت 
مش فاهمها أوي 
و على فكرة الموضوع ما يحتاج إنك تزعل منه أنا زيك ما يهمنيش دا الكلام أنا واثق من اللي عندي صح يا باشا و ألا لا ................... :Thumb:

----------


## أسامة أمين

:Clap:  :Clap:  

> طيب ركز علي 1.3550 هدف حل[/size]و

 الله يخليك بورك فيك

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معك يامعلم حوده   
انا اعتقد اذا سيصمد قليلا عند هذا المستوى وقد يصحح قليلا ولكن هدفه قد يكون هو الخط الازرق وهو 261 بالميه من الموجه التصححيه الاخيره ومادون فايبو 50 من الموجه الكبرى بكاملها ونحتري اشارات الارتداد القوي من هناك مع ان هناك احتمال بسيط من وجهة نظري ان الموجه الخامسه الاخيره من السي اكتفت ب161 واحتمال ايضا ان تمتد وقد أكون مخطئاً .  
وصبح صبح عى مخطئاً .

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

[QUOTE=*الرفاعي*;392826]ممكن توضح أخوي دبي
بالشارت 
مش فاهمها أوي 
و على فكرة الموضوع ما يحتاج إنك تزعل منه أنا زيك ما يهمنيش دا الكلام أنا واثق من اللي عندي صح يا باشا و ألا لا ................... :Thumb: [/QUOتفضل يا معلم 
بالنسبة لاخوي شارت يومي المجنون رايح والله اعلم الان 236.72 وبجنون بعديها نشوف انا اتاجر علي 15 دقيقة يا اخوان  للتنويه فقط

----------


## أسامة أمين

> معك يامعلم حوده   
> انا اعتقد اذا سيصمد قليلا عند هذا المستوى وقد يصحح قليلا ولكن هدفه قد يكون هو الخط الازرق وهو 261 بالميه من الموجه التصححيه الاخيره ومادون فايبو 50 من الموجه الكبرى وكاملها ونحتري اشارات الارتداد القوي من هناك وقد أكون مخطئاً .  
> وصبح صبح عى مخطئاً .

 بورك فيك يا استاذ الموجات 
جئت من الباب الذي لا نفهم فيه ولاشيء

----------


## أسامة أمين

تنويه فقط ادا كان يوجد اي احد من الاخوة دخل بيع على اليورو معي يرجى وضع الستوب عند 
13677  اي عند ربح  15 نقطة 
الهدف متابعين  واحنا مستراحين لاننا لن نخسر شيء بل ربحنا على الاقل 15 نقطة

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> بورك فيك يا استاذ الموجات 
> جئت من الباب الذي لا نفهم فيه ولاشيء

  
هلا والله ف djameled . 
لاتاخذ فاخوك مقلب ترى تونا مبتدئين ولكنها مجرد اجتهادات تحتمل الصواب والخطأ .  
شكرا لك على حسن ظنك مع اني قد لا استحقه ... وصبح صبح على استحقه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

شارت واختبار الترند المنتهي

----------


## *الرفاعي*

على ما أعتقد الأن راح يرتفع قليل و ألا إيه رأيك أخوي دبي

----------


## *الرفاعي*

يا شباب عندي مشكلة الميتا ترايدر
يفصل كل شوية أيش المشكلة

----------


## SamerHassnou

صبح صبح   
في حد رايح معانا ل 234.55  ولا أيه  
صبح صبح على المعلمه

----------


## أبومحمود

[quote=DUBAI_IM;392829] 

> ممكن توضح أخوي دبي
> بالشارت 
> مش فاهمها أوي 
> و على فكرة الموضوع ما يحتاج إنك تزعل منه أنا زيك ما يهمنيش دا الكلام أنا واثق من اللي عندي صح يا باشا و ألا لا ...................[/QUOتفضل يا معلم 
> بالنسبة لاخوي شارت يومي المجنون رايح والله اعلم الان 236.72 وبجنون بعديها نشوف انا اتاجر علي 15 دقيقة يا اخوان للتنويه فقط

  
شكراً  حوده   أنا داخل بيع بهدف  40  نقطة     شارت الدقيقة للمجنون   السعر الحالي 237.20

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

[QUOTE=شارت يومي;392893] 

> شكراً  حوده   أنا داخل بيع بهدف  40  نقطة     شارت الدقيقة للمجنون   السعر الحالي 237.20

 ده ممكن يصير الهدف 235 دير بالك هاهاهاهاهاهااه

----------


## أبومحمود

[quote=DUBAI_IM;392895] 

> ده ممكن يصير الهدف 235 دير بالك هاهاهاهاهاهااه

 نتابع الربح     بس نركز على  شمعة  4   حتحدد  بوضوح   اذا مواصلة هبوط   أو  ارتداد حقيقي

----------


## SamerHassnou

> صبح صبح   
> في حد رايح معانا ل 234.55 ولا أيه  
> صبح صبح على المعلمه

  
ممكن و لا لأ 
ايه رأي الرجاله 
صبح صبح

----------


## أبومحمود

> ممكن و لا لأ 
> ايه رأي الرجاله 
> صبح صبح

 ممكن جداً  ليه لا       رأس  وكتفين   بس شكل الراس ده مش طبيعي  هههه

----------


## SamerHassnou

> ممكن جداً ليه لا رأس وكتفين بس شكل الراس ده مش طبيعي هههه

  
طبعاً عشان ده مجنون  
مش حيكون رأسه طبيعي 
صبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> ممكن و لا لأ 
> ايه رأي الرجاله 
> صبح صبح

 طيب ممكن المؤشر ولا مؤشر خاص بتعرفني متخصص مؤشرات

----------


## SamerHassnou

> طيب ممكن المؤشر ولا مؤشر خاص بتعرفني متخصص مؤشرات

  
مؤشر ايه يا باشا  
ده كله حتة فيوبانتشي
و على فكرة يلي بيقول انه المجنون ما يحترمهوش غلطان 
و حوريلك بالدليل بس تخلص المعركة

----------


## bo7a

صبح صبح   جمعة مباركة علي الجميع ان شاء الله واجازة سعيدة واسبوع قادم كله ارباح باذن الله   أخيراً المنتدي اشتغل معايا وحشتوني وحشتوني وحشتوني   ومتابع معاكم

----------


## أبومحمود

> مؤشر ايه يا باشا  
> ده كله حتة فيوبانتشي
> و على فكرة يلي بيقول انه المجنون ما يحترمهوش غلطان 
> و حوريلك بالدليل بس تخلص المعركة

 هو  لغاية  دلوقتي  محترم   الفايبو      لكن مرات  مايحترمها

----------


## SamerHassnou

> طيب ممكن المؤشر ولا مؤشر خاص بتعرفني متخصص مؤشرات

  
شوف كده

----------


## أبومحمود

> صبح صبح   جمعة مباركة علي الجميع ان شاء الله واجازة سعيدة واسبوع قادم كله ارباح باذن الله   أخيراً المنتدي اشتغل معايا وحشتوني وحشتوني وحشتوني    ومتابع معاكم

  
جمعة مباركة   ياعسل  ليك  وللجميع     أنا  فكرت أبعتلك الحصان   قلت في بالي يمكن المعلم  مش عارف يتحرك بالعربيه في الزحمه دي ..

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> صبح صبح   جمعة مباركة علي الجميع ان شاء الله واجازة سعيدة واسبوع قادم كله ارباح باذن الله   أخيراً المنتدي اشتغل معايا وحشتوني وحشتوني وحشتوني   ومتابع معاكم

 صبح صبح يا معلمة وحشتني وحشتني وشحتني

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> شوف كده

 ديه اول لمسة المسةالتانية ممكن تحت

----------


## bo7a

> جمعة مباركة ياعسل ليك وللجميع أنا فكرت أبعتلك الحصان قلت في بالي يمكن المعلم مش عارف يتحرك بالعربيه في الزحمه دي ..

 صباحك وردي يا معلمة ما تقلقش أناجيت بالتوك توك   :Drive1:

----------


## SamerHassnou

> ديه اول لمسة المسةالتانية ممكن تحت

 هو مستني المعلم بوحة لما يركب على الحصان 
صبح صبح

----------


## roaya_mf

منور يابوحه  ووجمعه مباركه علي الجميع

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

شوف

----------


## SamerHassnou

وديه صورة بانورامية اذا حبيت  
صبح صبح

----------


## dr_mamy2006

مرحبا شباب
فيه امل للصعود مره تانية ولالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا نوى يتنيل ويهبط
فين تحليلاتك يا بوحه

----------


## أبو نورة

فين بوحة لا يكون محجووووز

----------


## أبو نورة

الإغلاق تحت 237.30 راح توديه تحت

----------


## THE CAPTIN

jتحقق الهدف الاول الي 238 
يمكن يرتد من هنا 
الطريق الي 239  انتباة 
واللة اعلم

----------


## fxaqaba

.

----------


## fxaqaba

بالفعل تاكد الدعم من هنا

----------


## fxaqaba

الان المجنون في مرحلة الهلوسة ومش شايف شي قدامه

----------


## THE CAPTIN

تحقق الهدف الثاني وللة الحمد
بوحة
تحياتي للقائد

----------


## THE CAPTIN

تحقق الهدف الثالث  
بحمد اللة تعالي 
240 
تحياتي

----------


## fxaqaba

first trg 50%

----------


## bo7a

مساء الورد علي عيون الجميع   ومليون مبروك للجميع وزي ما قال المعلم حماده الجنون مش شايف قدامه فعلا   عموما اذا استمرت الهلوسة يبقي 240.70  و  241.25  علي الأبواب   واغلاق اليوم يخوف لأصحاب الشورت اذا اغلق في المستويات دي   فاضل علي اغلاق الاربع ساعات حوالي 35  دقيقة أتمني الإغلاق تحت 239.05    لتأكيد الهبوط ولكن الوضع الحالي ما يطمنش   اللي خارج السوق يفضل زي ما هو واسبوع قادم نلاقي فيه فرص كويسة وأكثر أمان   اجازة سعيدة على اجميع واسبوع قادم افضل باذن الله وصبح صبح

----------


## fxaqaba

.

----------


## THE CAPTIN

ولا يهمك يامعلمة  
حاشد لة طيارتين  
ترقعة تاني 239.05

----------


## THE CAPTIN

تسلم ياعسل  
وانشاء اللة التوفيق للجميع

----------


## أبومحمود

أي أغلاق فوق 240.60    يعني مواصلة الصعود 100  نقطة الليله   اذا لم يتمكن من الأغلاق فوقها فسيناور   بين  240.6   و  239.30    والله أعلم    تذكروا  فوات الربح  ولا ألم  الخسارة

----------


## forex147

الف مليوووووووووووون مبرووووووووووك
للكل
وبلاش تغيب ياعسل

----------


## *الرفاعي*

> مساء الورد علي عيون الجميع    ومليون مبروك للجميع وزي ما قال المعلم حماده الجنون مش شايف قدامه فعلا   عموما اذا استمرت الهلوسة يبقي 240.70 و 241.25 علي الأبواب   واغلاق اليوم يخوف لأصحاب الشورت اذا اغلق في المستويات دي   فاضل علي اغلاق الاربع ساعات حوالي 35 دقيقة أتمني الإغلاق تحت 239.05   لتأكيد الهبوط ولكن الوضع الحالي ما يطمنش   اللي خارج السوق يفضل زي ما هو واسبوع قادم نلاقي فيه فرص كويسة وأكثر أمان    اجازة سعيدة على اجميع واسبوع قادم افضل باذن الله وصبح صبح

  
صبح صبح يا معلم بوحه  
على قولتك الوضع ما يطمنش أبدا 
ممكن الإغلاق و الذهاب لفوق الأقرب 
بس الأسبوع ده كان أسبوع ناري جدا من جميع العملات على سواء 
و كلامك عين العقل اللي بره لا يخاطر دلوقتي على عشان كم نقطة عاوزهم النهردة الإنتظار أفضل و الإستعداد للأسبوع القادم بالعدة و العتاد بإذن الله ..

----------


## أبومحمود

شارت الساعات القادمة إن شاء الله

----------


## *الرفاعي*

بس يا عم بوحه أبو الأندال قفل الشمعة بتاعت الساعة 8 و فوق النقطة اللي تكلمت عنها بـ20 نقطة عاوز يغيضك

----------


## THE CAPTIN

القائد بوحة 
تم اسقاط الهدف 
وتقبلوا فائق الاحترام

----------


## THE CAPTIN

لا لا هية بس حلاوة الروح

----------


## *الرفاعي*

شارت يومي ما شاء الله عليك قناة في حين كسرها لتحت روعه   
و الا ايه رأيك

----------


## THE CAPTIN

ممكن يزور 238 
واللة اعلم 
تحياتي

----------


## fxaqaba

رايح للبايفوت

----------


## THE CAPTIN

شباب 
مساء الورد 
ماني شايف الاخوان معانة اليوم 
وبنكم حاسس اني لوحدي 
والمجنوان معاة اخواتة 
نتحاج للدعم والتوصيات الجميلة

----------


## fxaqaba

> ممكن يزور 238 
> واللة اعلم 
> تحياتي

 والله ما اعتقد لانو الشمعات كلها بلش وقدامو كثير مراحل في حال الهبوط والاغلب صعود الى 240.00

----------


## bo7a

بسم الله ما شاء الله ...  الموضوع منور يا شباب بمشاركاتكم ووجهات نظركم المحترمة   منور يا ابو الكباتن وحماده وشارت يومي  والرفاعي والريس وكل الناس الحلوة   طبعا بعد الحركة الجنونية دي هنشوف شوية تذبذب كدا لحد الإغلاق   وأصبح مستوي 239.05  دعم شرس وأيضا 239.65  وتمثل فايبو 38  علي الدايلي   اذا كان الاغلاق اليومي فوقها مع شمعة انعكاسية محترمة يبقي علي الاسبوع القادم ممكن نشوف   244.00  مجدداً واذا اغلق تحتها ويفضل الاغلاق تحت 239.05  يبقي 236.25  الأقرب   والله أعلم ... بس بجد فايبو  50  محترم جداً لأبعد الحدود وخصوصا علي الفريمات الكبيرة   أتمني لو فيه حد من الاخوة من متابعي الاسهم الامريكية يعطينا تقرير مفصل عن الاوضاع   وجزاه الله كل خير مقدماً وصبح صبح علي الجميع

----------


## THE CAPTIN

اعتقد واللة اعلم انة يمكن يزور منطقة 238 وبعد ذلك سيتحدد اتجاهة خلال الساعة القادمة 
او يكون مش بعيد منها 
وتحليلك اخي العزيز اكثر من رائع اك 
تحياتي المعطرة بالفل والكاذي للجميع

----------


## THE CAPTIN

اعتقد ان صناع السوق يرغبون بتغيير منطقة الدعم من 239.05 الي منطقة تحتها 
هذا واللة اعلم

----------


## THE CAPTIN

تم تبادل الزيارات بحمد اللة تعالي

----------


## Nader87

> بسم الله ما شاء الله ... الموضوع منور يا شباب بمشاركاتكم ووجهات نظركم المحترمة   منور يا ابو الكباتن وحماده وشارت يومي والرفاعي والريس وكل الناس الحلوة   طبعا بعد الحركة الجنونية دي هنشوف شوية تذبذب كدا لحد الإغلاق   وأصبح مستوي 239.05 دعم شرس وأيضا 239.65 وتمثل فايبو 38 علي الدايلي   اذا كان الاغلاق اليومي فوقها مع شمعة انعكاسية محترمة يبقي علي الاسبوع القادم ممكن نشوف   244.00 مجدداً واذا اغلق تحتها ويفضل الاغلاق تحت 239.05 يبقي 236.25 الأقرب   والله أعلم ... بس بجد فايبو 50 محترم جداً لأبعد الحدود وخصوصا علي الفريمات الكبيرة   أتمني لو فيه حد من الاخوة من متابعي الاسهم الامريكية يعطينا تقرير مفصل عن الاوضاع   وجزاه الله كل خير مقدماً وصبح صبح علي الجميع

 يبدو ان اسواق الاسهم الامريكية متجهة للاغلاق على انخفاض ........ 
فبعد تدخل البنوك المركزية ارتدت اسواق الاسهم صعودا.......... 
و خاصة مؤشر داو جونز الذي كان قد كسر دعوما قوية جدا...... فارتد معه المجنون............ 
ولكن مع ذلك عادت اسواق الاسهم للانخفاض مرة اخرى........ 
و اتوقع ان الاسبوع القادم سيشهد انخفاضا حادا للاسهم اليابانية مما يؤدي لهبوط ازواج الين..... 
و اتوقع ان نرى المجنون عند 236 مرة اخرى...........وان يكون اتجاهه الهبوط للاسبوع القادم ايضا.......... 
و اذا استمر هذا التصحيح القوي هبوطا لاسواق الاسهم فاننا سنرى 229 قريبا جدا....... 
هذه وجهة نظري يا بوحة........... 
و تحياتي يا غالي....................

----------


## THE CAPTIN

القائد بوحة 
تم اسقاط الهدف عند المكان المطلوب 
239.05 
وسنري ما سيحصل بعدها

----------


## Nader87

الانتبااااااااااااااااااه الشدييييييييييييييييد الان.................. 
اتوقع بان تكون شمعة الاربع ساعات الاخيرة لهذا اليوم جنونية............  الابتعاد كل البعد عن شراء ازواج الين............ 
الهبوط هو الاحتمال الاقوى قبل اغلاق السوق اليوم (وقد يكون هبوطا جنونيا)  او مع افتتاح السوق مساء الاحد..........  و متابع معكم.........

----------


## أسامة أمين

انتباه 
استعداد يا جنود

----------


## THE CAPTIN

احسنت اخي العزيز

----------


## Modyzeen

استاذي دجاميلد
أليس باترن المثلث هذا كثير الإيهام  خاصة في ازواج الباوند والين فما بالك بهما مجتمعان؟

----------


## أسامة أمين

> استاذي دجاميلد
> أليس باترن المثلث هذا كثير الإيهام خاصة في ازواج الباوند والين فما بالك بهما مجتمعان؟

 بسم الله الله يخليك في البداية أخي الحبيب انا تلميد من تلامدتكم ليش تاستذوني 
ثاني شيء اخي الحبيب لو تدري اليوموالحمد لله 
عملت بهدول المثلات كسبت اكثر من 100 نقظة 
المثلثات هدي هد مثلث عادي ما هو صاعد ما هو هابط 
لأاصحاب المضاربة السريعة يعني كما يقول اخي دبي اضرب واهرب سأأتيك ما مدى فعاليتها 
20 نقطة في اقل من 6 دقائق ستلاى بنفسك على شارت الدقيقة  ايش الدقيقة مع المجنون اقولك نعم الدقيقة 
ملحوظة اليوم المؤشرات ما هي نافعة

----------


## أسامة أمين

اشارة فقط الزوج رايح نزول والله اعلم

----------


## THE CAPTIN

المطوة فين ........ 
همسة ( بس هوة علي فوق ولا تحت ) 
احنا معاك معاك علي كل حال

----------


## أسامة أمين

> المطوة فين ........ 
> همسة ( بس هوة علي فوق ولا تحت ) 
> احنا معاك معاك علي كل حال

 انشاء الله احنا نكسب منه طالع وهابط لكن بشرط التعامل مع شارت الدقيقة والاقصى 5 دقايق

----------


## Modyzeen

> بسم الله الله يخليك في البداية أخي الحبيب انا تلميد من تلامدتكم ليش تاستذوني 
> ثاني شيء اخي الحبيب لو تدري اليوموالحمد لله 
> عملت بهدول المثلات كسبت اكثر من 100 نقظة 
> المثلثات هدي هد مثلث عادي ما هو صاعد ما هو هابط 
> لأاصحاب المضاربة السريعة يعني كما يقول اخي دبي اضرب واهرب سأأتيك ما مدى فعاليتها 
> 20 نقطة في اقل من 6 دقائق ستلاى بنفسك على شارت الدقيقة ايش الدقيقة مع المجنون اقولك نعم الدقيقة 
> ملحوظة اليوم المؤشرات ما هي نافعة

 مشكور استاذي دجاميليد
ولكن وددت ان اعرف هل تضع ستوب لوس في مثل هذه الحالات وهل الهدف هو ارتفاع المثلث؟ ولو كان كذلك فكيف الستوب؟

----------


## THE CAPTIN

تم ارسال الطائرات للهجوم علي الهدف رقم 239.05 ومحاولة تحطيمة وتحويلة الي مقاومة 
دعاؤكم

----------


## أسد

موفقييييييييييييين ياأسووووووووود :Thumb:  أحب أشوفه كدا :Thmbdn:  وأنشالله 23500 الهدف اليوم ..بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> تم ارسال الطائرات للهجوم علي الهدف رقم 239.05 ومحاولة تحطيمة وتحويلة الي مقاومة 
> دعاؤكم

 يااااااااااارب ياااااارب لاهداف الجميع ويخرج الكل كسبان .   
معلللللللللللللم بووووووووووحه اليووووووم فينك والله مشتاقين .  
عاااوزين تصبيحه كبيييييييره من بؤؤؤؤك ياكبييييييير وصبح صبح عى كبييييييير  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أسامة أمين

> مشكور استاذي دجاميليد
> ولكن وددت ان اعرف هل تضع ستوب لوس في مثل هذه الحالات وهل الهدف هو ارتفاع المثلث؟ ولو كان كذلك فكيف الستوب؟

 أخي الحبيب في مثل هده الحالات من السوق لاينفع ستوب لوز بل ينفع فقط المراقبة اللصيقةللصفقة 
اذ لو رأيت الزوج متجه العكس مباشرة تغلق الصفقة دون اي رحمة سواء بربح او خسارة 
لكن ملا حظة انا لا ادخل دايما بهده الطريقة لأنها خطرة أدخلها فقط في اوقات تذبذب السوق .
ولعلك رأيت من مشاركاتي السابقة أحب أن يكون هدف أكبر للابتعاد قليلا عن الشاشة 
لكن في مثل هده الحالات يكون الوضع كما شرحته لك 
والشارت هو نفسه لدلك المثلث وكل شيء بقي على حاله انظر اليه وكيفية حركة الزوج وفقه  
ملحوظة هدا شارت الدقيقة

----------


## THE CAPTIN

اللة يعطيك العافية  
واللة اني كنت محتاج للدعم النفسي هذا 
مشكور يا ابو الاسود

----------


## THE CAPTIN

انشاء اللة تعالي  
للجميع

----------


## أسامة أمين

مع الاشارة يا أخي انه في هده الحالة الزوج متجه للنزول 
يعني تدمج الاثنين مع بعض 
نزول وشارت دقيقة يعني هدا اني استفيد من الصعود في البيع وانتظر خط الترند الدي يمثل دعم خفيف وبسيط اي ضعيف لكنهقوي بالنسبة للدقيقة لدلك يكون الهدف هكدا لو كسره اكمل بالصفقة بيع 
لو رايته غير مستقر بنقاط قليلة تقفل الصفقة بربح وعلى طول تشتري هدف 10 او 20 وعندما توصل للاعلى تعيد الكرة 
بينما عندما يكون الزوج متجه صعود فيتغير الامر ويصبح العكس 
ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت في توصيل الفكرة

----------


## أسامة أمين

للتوضيح اكثر شارت جديد

----------


## THE CAPTIN

اتمني ان يكون الجميع قد كسب 
الاسبوع القادم اجمل باذن اللة 
تحياتي اخوكم ابو سلطان

----------


## osamajamal

أنا تغدرت من الغدار اللئيم بن اللئيمة 
تقريباً خسرت 70% من البالانس 
والحل يا بوحة !! 
لما نزل دخلنا شورت وحكينا خلاص حيسقط سقوط طروادة ، لكن اتغدرنا وطلع تاني بعد ما حطينا كل تقلنا في الشورت 
انا كنت حاسس وعملت التشارت دا مبارح 
يلا 
معوضة

----------


## أسامة أمين

> أنا تغدرت من الغدار اللئيم بن اللئيمة 
> تقريباً خسرت 70% من البالانس 
> والحل يا بوحة !! 
> لما نزل دخلنا شورت وحكينا خلاص حيسقط سقوط طروادة ، لكن اتغدرنا وطلع تاني بعد ما حطينا كل تقلنا في الشورت 
> انا كنت حاسس وعملت التشارت دا مبارح 
> يلا 
> معوضة

  
أخي  أكيد أنك أهملت الوقف المتحرك أو الستوب لوز 
تتدكر صفقة البارحة انا خسرتها وضرب الستوب لوز عند -84 نقطة 
واليوم والحمد لله عوضتهم وربحت كمان اكثر من 100 نقطة  - انا تكلم عن الحساب الحقيقي مصغر - وانت تعرف معنى هده الخسارة في حساب مصغر 
لكن والحمد لله تم التعويض 
لا تنس ابدا الستوب لوز مهما كان الامر

----------


## osamajamal

أنا حترك الندل ابن الندل وانتقل إلى زوج آخر 
ماله الدولار فرنك ، و الله عامل قنوات وترع ومزارع ويمكنك تكسب 20-30 نقطة مضمونة في الصفقة ، احسن من 100 نقطة ربح بيوم وبساعة تخسر 200 نقطة 
الندل ابن الندل دا خطيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير جدا 
وانا مش شايف انه الواحد يمكن يتقدم فيه أبداً 
صفقة تربح وصفقة تخسر 
و النتيجة يا إما تفلس أو تتقدم ببطء شديد يصاحبه الكثير من حرقة الدم ووجع القلب 
عشان كدة أنا قررت أتركه خلاص 
ولا انتو شايفين ايه ؟  
شوف الفرنك على الدايلي ما أحلاه   
وشوف كدة عالويكلي  
مين ما يقدرش يعرف هو رايح فين !!!

----------


## medhat 2007

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
و الله يا اخى السوق مليان عملات ممكن تكسب منها و للاسف ممكن تخسر برده المشكلة مش فى ابو الاندال و الله المشكلة فينا احنا مش هفضل اتكلم عن ادارة راس المال لان الكل اتكلم فيها و كلنا فهمنا مدى اهميتها و انت بتقول انك دخلت بتقلك شورت طب ليه ؟
عموما ان شاء الله تعوض ما خسرته قريبا و انا و اقسم بالله ما عرفت معنى الفوركس و اتخاذالقرار بشكل هادى و بشكل عقلانى غير لما خسرت و خسرت كتير اوى 
و لكن الحمد لله رب العالمين على كل شى , انا حاليا لا اتاجر باكثر من 5 % و على ابو الاندال برده و الوضوع فى تحسن و الحمد لله و تخيل لما صفقة تخسر و تضرب الاستوب و انت تتاجر بالنسبة دى و الله ما هتفرق معاك كتير و هتعوضها باذن الله يمكن فى نفس اليوم و لو ربنا اراد و كسبت هيكون المكسب مش وحش برده يا جماعة الاهم الاستمرارية حتى لو المكسب قليل علشان كل ما تبقى فى السوق مدة اطول كل ما هنتعلم اكتر و على فكرة انا مش محترف و لا بقول مواعظ انا مبتدى و حط تحتها 100 خط و لكن لازم نفكر بعض و ناكد على الكلام دا علشان نستمر و نعوض اللى خسرناه بامر الله لاننا كلنا خسرنا بلا شك و من الحاجات المهمة قبل ما انسى كنت اول ما بدات فى المجال و احد قالى حدد زوج او اتنين فى الاول و اشتغل عليهم بس و انا بينى و بين نفسى مكنتش مقتنع ازاى افةت فرص على ازواج تانية و انا بتابع زوج او اتنين و لكن دى نقطة مهمة اوى لزيادة التركيز و عدم الطمع فى دخول صفقات كتيرة و طبعا انتوا عارفين ان التنقل بين الازواج بيقلل التركيز اوى خصوصا بالنسبة للمبتدئين امثالى 
المهم ليه تسيب ابو الاندال انت من الناس اللى بشوفها متابعة الموضوع باستمرار و مشاركات جيدة استمر لان كل الازواج ممكن نكسب منها زى ما قلتلك
و انا اسف للاطالة

----------


## Modyzeen

> مع الاشارة يا أخي انه في هده الحالة الزوج متجه للنزول 
> يعني تدمج الاثنين مع بعض 
> نزول وشارت دقيقة يعني هدا اني استفيد من الصعود في البيع وانتظر خط الترند الدي يمثل دعم خفيف وبسيط اي ضعيف لكنهقوي بالنسبة للدقيقة لدلك يكون الهدف هكدا لو كسره اكمل بالصفقة بيع 
> لو رايته غير مستقر بنقاط قليلة تقفل الصفقة بربح وعلى طول تشتري هدف 10 او 20 وعندما توصل للاعلى تعيد الكرة 
> بينما عندما يكون الزوج متجه صعود فيتغير الامر ويصبح العكس 
> ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت في توصيل الفكرة

 وصلت يا أستاذ دجاميليد وشكرا لك على المساعدة

----------


## واقعـــي

صدق من سماه مجنون الله يستر على عقولنا لايجننا فعلا 
اللي يعطيك في شهر ياخذه في يوم .

----------


## واقعـــي

> مدى يومي الباوند ين 300نقطه واليورو ين 200نقطه والدولار ين 100نقطه الان كما اعتقد سينعكس السوق اليوم او غدا وسنرى نفس المدى حسب توقعي لكن لالاسفل المؤشرات تشبعت شراء وسوق الرهن العقاري الامريكي اثر على اسواق الاسهم وضربها وربما غدا صباحا نرى ضربه جديده لاسواق الاسهم الاسيويه والامريكيه والاوربيه ويعود الكاري تريد لشراء الين لتسديد القروض .
> أعتقد ان ماحدث اليوم لايعني نهاية التصحيح فمن وجهة نظري القاصره ان مازال هناك مشوار للاسفل للباوند ين لايقل عن 500نقطه واليورو ين 300 والدولار ين الى 115 تقريبا .
> ((وجهة نظر اقرب منها للخطأ من الصواب )).
> راقبت مؤشر التشبع الاستوكاستيك ليوم الثلاثاء فوجدته قد تشبع صعودا بعد هبوط الاثنين ومالبث ان هبط الى ال20 ليتشبع هبوطا ويحدث لو جديد والان القمم التي حدثت اليوم لازواج الين اقل من قمم الثلاثاء والقيعان التي حدثت بالامس اقل من قيعان الاثنين لذلك أرى والله اعلم انه حينما تهبط ازواج الين فستكون هناك قيعان جديده لان الاتجاه العام نزول وقروض الكاري تريد لم تنتهي من اتسديد حتى الان والمخاوف من هبوط جديد لاسواق المال مازال قائما وحديث تريشيه اليوم يقول بان الوضع خطير فالكاري تريد مازالت لديهم حموله سيفرغونها لكن على موجات وباسعار افضل لذلك كما اعتقد بتخليلي القاصر أن الهبوط لم ينتهي وأن الصعود لم يبدأ بعد والحذر الحذر من المبالغه بالثقه في تحديد اي من الاتجاهات صعودا أو هبوطا .
> لاأعتقد بان ازواج الين ستقفز 600 نقطه في يومين الذي يحدث بانها تهبط بهذا الرقم في يوم واحد لكن تصعده ولو بيومين لم يحدث من قبل .لذلك غدا سيكون هناك على الاقل تصحيح قاسي .

 ليتني تقيدت بتحليلي الشخصي .  فعلا الهبوط ليس كالصعود دائما اعنف وهذا ماحدث هبوط 600نقطه يوم الخميس :Yikes3:  ثم 200يوم الجمعه .

----------


## fxaqaba

> أنا تغدرت من الغدار اللئيم بن اللئيمة 
> تقريباً خسرت 70% من البالانس 
> والحل يا بوحة !! 
> لما نزل دخلنا شورت وحكينا خلاص حيسقط سقوط طروادة ، لكن اتغدرنا وطلع تاني بعد ما حطينا كل تقلنا في الشورت 
> انا كنت حاسس وعملت التشارت دا مبارح 
> يلا 
> معوضة

  
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
والله انا مش عارف اضحك وللا اعزي..... شر البلية ما يضحك... ايه اللي وداك على عش الدبابير ده
على كل حال معوضين انشالله

----------


## أسد

:Smile: شر البلية مايضحك :Smile:   بعد ماأدخل فيه ويضرب الستوب أو يعاكسني منيح  :Yikes3: .. أجلس أضحك وأعرف أنه مجنون .. والمجنون الحقيقي أنا.. لأني أعرفه رح يخسرني .. وأرجع وأدخل فيه  :Clap: .. ويرجع ويخسرني  :Doh: ... بأ مين المجنون  :Nono: .. والوقف والستوب لوز دائما موجودين ودائما يضربو :Nono:  والحمد لله على أيه حال ..  أنصح المبتدئين أو الغير ذو خبرة  :Drive1: طويلة .. أن لايدخلو أبدا مع هذا الزوج أبدا .. :Thmbdn:  وربي جنني :Nono:  وضربلي ال مارجن كول عدة مرات .. :Thmbdn:  تحياتي للجميع ..

----------


## فوركسي طموح

أغدا القاااااااك ..... أغدا القااااااااااك ........ياخوف فؤادي من غدي .....يالاشوقي واحتراقي ...فإنتظاري الموعدي  :Regular Smile: .  
مروض المجنون معلمنا وكبيرنا بوحه الصباح مشتاقين كثيرا لطلتك وتحليلاتك القويه .  
ماش بدأت استكثر اليوم ولا الاثنين التي لا اتحدث بها معك واستفيد من شارتاتك .  
منتظرين طلتك وموافاتنا بما في جعبتك يازعيييييييييم وصبح صبح على الزعيم :Thumb:

----------


## egypt0

*ياجماعه السعر الان 237.80  برغم اغلاق الفوركس على 239.53  يعنى نزول مايقارب  من 170 نقطه  
وسعر الباوند الان 2.0170 وكان غلاقه على 2.0230 يعنى نزل مايقرب 60 نقطه 
وسعر الين الان 117.90 وكان اقفاله 118.40  يعنى نزول 50 نقطه 
ويعر اليورو ين الان 160.93  وكان اقفاله 162.10 يعنى نزول مايقرب 117 نقطه  
هل تتوقعون نزول المجنون اكتر له وماهيا المستويات اللى ممكن نشوفها مع الافتتاح 
على فكره اللى مش مصدقنى فى السعر يخش على موقع xe www.xe.com
وده بيعرض الاسعار لجميع العملات العالميه وتحديث كل دقيقه 
وصبح صبح على دقيقه*

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

اخي الكريم هذه وجهة نظري والله اعلم https://forum.arabictrader.com/t32634.html

----------


## واقعـــي

> *ياجماعه السعر الان 237.80 برغم اغلاق الفوركس على 239.53 يعنى نزول مايقارب من 170 نقطه*   *وسعر الباوند الان 2.0170 وكان غلاقه على 2.0230 يعنى نزل مايقرب 60 نقطه*  *وسعر الين الان 117.90 وكان اقفاله 118.40 يعنى نزول 50 نقطه*  *ويعر اليورو ين الان 160.93 وكان اقفاله 162.10 يعنى نزول مايقرب 117 نقطه*   *هل تتوقعون نزول المجنون اكتر له وماهيا المستويات اللى ممكن نشوفها مع الافتتاح*  *على فكره اللى مش مصدقنى فى السعر يخش على موقع xe* *www.xe.com* *وده بيعرض الاسعار لجميع العملات العالميه وتحديث كل دقيقه*  *وصبح صبح على دقيقه*

 أعتقد ان افتتح على هذه الاسعار سيكون هناك قاب محترم لمن ليس لديه صفقات يدخل ويستغل فرصة اغلاق القاب الذي غالبا يغلقه ثم يكمل نزول ان كان  اتجاهه نزول .

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معلم حوووده انا حأولك وجهة نظري . 
اعتقد انه من الصعب طبعا من وجهة نظر اليوتيه وقد اكون مخطئا في الترقيم الوصول 222 . 
اعتقد ان المستويات التي قد تكون قويه 233.90 تقريبا 231.62 وباقصى حد 229.50 تقريبا مع انه يبتعد اكثر من الف نقطه وقد يستغرق الوقت اكثر من الاسبوع الحالي . 
والمستويات هذي كانت بصراحه متوقعه من قبل . 
كان السعر اثناء هذه المشاركه تقريبا 243 تقريبا وتم التاكد من انتهاء البي بعد كسر بداية اخر موجه صعوديه من الثالثه بتاعتها   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=5467  
ثم نزل فالاولى وصحح لفوق في الثانيه وقد كانت مستويات التصحيح تقريبا واضحه اليوتيا بناء عى الموجات الداخليه وانها تستهدف فايبو 50 من الاولى و261 من طول الموجه الاولى الداخليه منها   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=5548  
وبدات الثالثه وكانت مستويات نهايتها محدده تقريبيا بناء على اليوت في المشاركه ادناه مع اني خرجت قبل الوصول للاحتمالات بقليل .  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=5655   
ثم طلعنا في الرابعه التي نحن فيها الان واتوقع انها على مشارف النهايه واهدافها كانت مبهمه بالنسبه لي بحكم ظاهرة التبادل التي قرات عنها عند اليوت مابين الموجه الثانيه والرابعه حيث انتهت الثانيه عند مستوى 50 من الاولى وهو اكثر مستوى محير في ظاهرة التبادل فقد يعتبر مستوى تصحيحي عميق وقد يعتبر ليس كذلك وقد تحققت ظاهرة التبادل بأن كانت الثانيه عند 50 والرابعه اللي طلعنا الان فيها عند مستوى 78 تقريبا .  
الان نحن كما اعتقد قد نكون بدأنا في الخامسه من سي وهي الاخيره من التصحيح واحتمالاتها المبدئيه المتوقعه وضحتها في أول الرد علما انها قد تنقطع قبل الوصول للمستوى الاول المحدد ولكن ذلك قليل الحدوث ولا اتوقعه حاليا وقد تبين لنا الموجات الداخليه فيها ماينوي السعر للوصل اليه .  
واليك شارت يوضح موجات السي التي كنت اتحدث عنها .  
هاذه وجهة نظري وقد أكون مخطئاً وصبح صبح على مخطئاً  :012:

----------


## أبومحمود

> *ياجماعه السعر الان 237.80 برغم اغلاق الفوركس على 239.53 يعنى نزول مايقارب من 170 نقطه*   *وسعر الباوند الان 2.0170 وكان غلاقه على 2.0230 يعنى نزل مايقرب 60 نقطه*  *وسعر الين الان 117.90 وكان اقفاله 118.40 يعنى نزول 50 نقطه*  *ويعر اليورو ين الان 160.93 وكان اقفاله 162.10 يعنى نزول مايقرب 117 نقطه*   *هل تتوقعون نزول المجنون اكتر له وماهيا المستويات اللى ممكن نشوفها مع الافتتاح*  *على فكره اللى مش مصدقنى فى السعر يخش على موقع xe* *www.xe.com* *وده بيعرض الاسعار لجميع العملات العالميه وتحديث كل دقيقه*  *وصبح صبح على دقيقه*

 هذا الرابط يتحدث عن القاب  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t32210.html

----------


## medhat 2007

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اسبوع خير على الجميع ان شاء الله و تحياتى لكل الاخوة المشاركين فى هذا الموضوع 
و نداء للاخ بوحة انت فين مختفى ليه الطحن قرب يبدا و عايزين نبدا معاه يا معلم

----------


## فوركسي طموح

اسبوع سعيد على جميع الموجودين وصبح صبح على الموجودين .  
تم بيع المجنون من سعر الافتتاح  239.35 بنسبه بسيطه وبوقف عند 241 والهدف مئتين وثمانين نقطه . 
وكذلك بيع الباوند دولار من سعر الافتتاح من 20226والوقف ميه وعشر نقاط  والهدف 2.0050 
وبعد كم يوم راجع يامعلمه اياني واياك يلعب النذل بعبه  :Regular Smile:  
وصبح صبح عى الجميع .

----------


## dr_mamy2006

مرحبا شباب  اسبوع مبارك عليكم جميعا
حد يصحى بوحه لحسن راحه عليه نومه 
السوق فتح واحنا مستنينه
تحياتى للسهرنين معانا

----------


## واقعـــي

> اسبوع سعيد على جميع الموجودين وصبح صبح على الموجودين .  
> تم بيع المجنون من سعر الافتتاح 239.35 بنسبه بسيطه وبوقف عند 241 والهدف مئتين وثمانين نقطه . 
> وكذلك بيع الباوند دولار من سعر الافتتاح من 20226والوقف ميه وعشر نقاط والهدف 2.0050 
> وبعد كم يوم راجع يامعلمه اياني واياك يلعب النذل بعبه  
> وصبح صبح عى الجميع .

 فاتح بقاب ماتتوقع يرجع يقفله

----------


## فوركسي طموح

والله ياواقعي القابات بعضها كما تعلمت من استاذي الكبير سمير صيام قد تكون بسبب اختلاف الاغلاقات بين الشركات . 
وحتى لو رجع وقفله اعتقد وقد اكون مخطئا انه ماراح يبعد . 
واعتقد ايضا ان الوضع هبوط أكثر وانا عن نفسي حطيت الليمت لاهداف قد تكون معقوله وبوقف ذا المره وليس هدج رغم ان عقود الباوند دولار نسبة الليمت للوقف اقل ولكني لن استطيع متابعة السعر خلا ذاليومين  وحطيته لهدف مقنع مع اني اتوقع ان ينزل اكثر لمئة ولا ميتين نقطه .  
والعقود جايبه الحين اكثر من سبعين نقطه دون خصم الليمت وفوقت بسيط وهي مغريه ولكني ذا المره متخذ مبدأ اما حياة الذيب ولا مماته  :Regular Smile:      ********************************  
بووووووووووحه انت فين انا من امس وانا بغني أغدا القاك وجا اليوم ولم القاك  :012:

----------


## bo7a

صباح الفل والياسمين علي عيون كل الحلوين  اسبوع كله ارباح علي الجميع واتمني تكونوا قضيتوا اجازة سعيدة   معلش انا اسف جدا لعدم تواجدي الفترة دي وللاسف مش هكون موجود كتير بس هحاول باذن الله   انا مسافر وداخل من dial up والعيشة كرب ...  ربنا يكون في العون يعني   ياريت لو تكرمتم شارتات بس لاني مش هقدر أحمل البرنامج واشوف ايه الوضع وياريت بيانات عن الجاب   وصبح صبح

----------


## واقعـــي

> والله ياواقعي القابات بعضها كما تعلمت من استاذي الكبير سمير صيام قد تكون بسبب اختلاف الاغلاقات بين الشركات . 
> وحتى لو رجع وقفله اعتقد وقد اكون مخطئا انه ماراح يبعد . 
> واعتقد ايضا ان الوضع هبوط أكثر وانا عن نفسي حطيت الليمت لاهداف قد تكون معقوله وبوقف ذا المره وليس هدج رغم ان عقود الباوند دولار نسبة الليمت للوقف اقل ولكني لن استطيع متابعة السعر خلا ذاليومين وحطيته لهدف مقنع مع اني اتوقع ان ينزل اكثر لمئة ولا ميتين نقطه .  
> والعقود جايبه الحين اكثر من سبعين نقطه دون خصم الليمت وفوقت بسيط وهي مغريه ولكني ذا المره متخذ مبدأ اما حياة الذيب ولا مماته      ********************************  
> بووووووووووحه انت فين انا من امس وانا بغني أغدا القاك وجا اليوم ولم القاك

 على فكره ترى داو جونز اغلق على ارتفاع الاسبوع الماضي شد حيله قبل الاغلاق
ومااعتقد بيتضح الوضع قبل افتتاح الاسواق الامريكيه بعد 4 العصر واكيد طبعا نيكاي بيأثر بس موب عندي على الميتاتريدر والاوربيين اذا فتحت اسواق اسهمهم على ارتفاع بترتفع ازواج الين .
كن حذر
انا شركتي ماتفتح الا 1 للاسف كنت ابي استغل القاب واقفل وانتظر بكره ين تتضح الصوره بشكل اكبر

----------


## واقعـــي

> فاتح بقاب ماتتوقع يرجع يقفله

 الحمدلله دخلت بهدف  اغلاق القاب وقفلت قبل اغلاق القاب بعدة نقاط
افضل انتظر لبكره نشوف وش الاتجاه ووش وجهة داو جونز محرك ازواج الين على الرغم من انه اغلاق على ارتفاع وهناك معلومات ايضا ان البنوك المركزيه مازالت تضخ الاموال وابتدأت يضا من الان بضخ مزيد من المليارات باسواق المال . 
صباح الخير يابوحه واسبوع مربح ان شاءالله 
للاسف شركتي يفتحو 1 وحرموني من قاب محترم لكن الحمدلله على كل حال 30 نقطه حلوين .

----------


## magiddooo

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم 
ازيك يا باشا  وحشتنا والله 
دي الشارتات اللي اقدرت اجيبهالك 
سلام

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

صبح صبح علي الحلوين ونهار مليان بالارباح نا شاء الله

----------


## بوسالم الاماراتي

الاخبار ايجابية نوعا ما على الباوند اليوم ايش الراي

----------


## فوركسي طموح

برضو ماحصلش لقاااء يامعلمه   :Regular Smile:    
نسأل الله ان يعيدك من سفرك سالماً غانماً .  
انا برضو مشتاق للعوده للهووووم وبتكلم الان من احدى المقاهي الرائعه في ...........  
معلمه دالصفقات المفتوحه بتخلي صاحبها برضو مش مستريح ولي ساعه بلف ادور على نت  .  
تم اغلاق ربع عقود الباوند دولار عند السعر الحالي  عند 20161 واستبدال الوقف لهيدج بنفس عدد العقود عند 20266 .  
وكذلك تم غلق ربع عقود المجنون 238.39 والغاء الوقف واستبداله بهيدج عند 240.30  :012: . 
والباقيه ان شاء الله للاهداف او لحبيبنا وحبيب الكل  :Smile:  وصبح صبح عى الكل  
ونسأله تعالى التوفيق للجميع .

----------


## fxaqaba

ايه  الاخبار؟؟؟.... ادونا تشارت انا في العمل... والعدة في البيت ...
يعني يا دوبك لنك...

----------


## فوركسي طموح

الحمد لله والشكر له .  
معلللللللللللمه تم اغلاق عقود المفتوحه صباح اليوم مع افتتاح السوق . 
المجنون من السعر الحالي على ربح 252 نقطه مع انه تو كان باقي شوية نقاط على الهدف . 
واغلاق الباوند برضو بالسعر الحالي 95بربح 131نقطه مع انه نزل اكثر تووو وخلاااص طلعنا ههههه  
مع توقعات بنزول اكبر .  
معلمه الله يجزاك خير اللي ديليتنا على المجنون في الشهر اللي فااااات تم تحقيق كثيييييير كثييييير هنا في الموضوع دا البيه اليوت بيغشش بصوت قوي فالمجنون    :012:    
نتمنى التوفيق للجميع . وصبح صبح عى الجميع وسلاااااموووو عليكوووو  :Regular Smile: .

----------


## mahmoudh7

ارجو من الجميع الدخول الى الرابط التالي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=32696  وانا في انتظار تعليقاتكم المتميزة

----------


## أبومحمود

> ارجو من الجميع الدخول الى الرابط التالي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=32696  وانا في انتظار تعليقاتكم المتميزة

 حسب فهمي البسيط   معقولة جداً 
أنا دخلت شراء   للمجنون   236.56    ولاأنصح أحد بالدخول معي   مخاطرة شديدة

----------


## mahmoudh7

> حسب فهمي البسيط معقولة جداً 
> أنا دخلت شراء للمجنون 236.56 ولاأنصح أحد بالدخول معي مخاطرة شديدة

 مع احترامي الشديد ليك يا اخي  
بس انا مش فاهم دخلت شراء على اي اساس  
فلو كنت تقصد على اساس ما ذكرتة في الموضوع الخاص بي  
فلم تنطبق اي من الشروط التي ذكرتها للشراء 
ارجو ان يوفقك الله في هذة الصفقة 
وشكرا لك على تعقيبك على موضوعي 
اخوك محمود

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> مع احترامي الشديد ليك يا اخي   بس انا مش فاهم دخلت شراء على اي اساس  
> فلو كنت تقصد على اساس ما ذكرتة في الموضوع الخاص بي  
> فلم تنطبق اي من الشروط التي ذكرتها للشراء 
> ارجو ان يوفقك الله في هذة الصفقة 
> وشكرا لك على تعقيبك على موضوعي 
> اخوك محمود

  
عزيزي الا ترى ان 236.50 هو فايبو خمسين من كامل الموجه اي من كامل الصعود الاخير . 
فشراء الأخ شارت كما اراه منطقي جداً وانا اغلقت عقود لي مفتوحه كان هدفها نفس المستوى واغلقتها قبله بقليل وان كنت اعتقد ان باقي نزول اخير لتحت شوي وقد اكون مخطئاً .

----------


## واقعـــي

> ارجو من الجميع الدخول الى الرابط التالي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=32696  وانا في انتظار تعليقاتكم المتميزة

 لاتنسى اخي ان ذلك كان متوافقا مع مؤشرات اخرى واهمها من وجهة نظري الاستوكاستيك حيث كان حسب اعدادات 533على 4ساعات وصل الى 4 تقريبا وهو مؤشر تشبع معروف وكان هناك تشبع بيع بشكل واضح ثم ايضا من ناحية التحليل الاساسي انطلق داوجونز المرتبطه ازواج الين معه للاعلى وهذا اعطى دافع لازواج الين للارتفاع .
الان نفتقد اثنين من الشروط السالفه الذكر من وجهة نظري الشخصيه مازال داو جونز مواصلا هبوطه عن الصباح ومؤشر الاستوكاستيك في منتصف الطريق فريم 4ساعات اما فريم ساعه فقد تشبع تقريبا نزول لكن كقياس يجب ان نقيس الفريم مع بعض بولنجر 4ساعات مع اشتوكاستيك 4 ساعات (وجهة نظر أقرب للخطأ منها للصواب ) أعتقد مازال للنزول بقيه وسيصل 235 اليوم . 
وأعتقد ايضا ان مايحدث الان من ارتداد مجرد فك تشبع بيع للفريمات الاصغر وهو انذار بنزول اقوى حيث كلما كان النزول غير حاد كلما كان ابعد مسافة .

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> لاتنسى اخي ان ذلك كان متوافقا مع مؤشرات اخرى واهمها من وجهة نظري الاستوكاستيك حيث كان حسب اعدادات 533على 4ساعات وصل الى 4 تقريبا وهو مؤشر تشبع معروف وكان هناك تشبع بيع بشكل واضح ثم ايضا من ناحية التحليل الاساسي انطلق داوجونز المرتبطه ازواج الين معه للاعلى وهذا اعطى دافع لازواج الين للارتفاع . 
> الان نفتقد اثنين من الشروط السالفه الذكر من وجهة نظري الشخصيه مازال داو جونز مواصلا هبوطه عن الصباح ومؤشر الاستوكاستيك في منتصف الطريق فريم 4ساعات اما فريم ساعه فقد تشبع تقريبا نزول لكن كقياس يجب ان نقيس الفريم مع بعض بولنجر 4ساعات مع اشتوكاستيك 4 ساعات (وجهة نظر أقرب للخطأ منها للصواب ) أعتقد مازال للنزول بقيه وسيصل 235 اليوم .   وأعتقد ايضا ان مايحدث الان من ارتداد مجرد فك تشبع بيع للفريمات الاصغر وهو انذار بنزول اقوى حيث كلما كان النزول غير حاد كلما كان ابعد مسافة .

 أوايدك تمام صعود فقط لتخفيف من تشبع المؤشرات ولا زال النزول 235 والله اعلم

----------


## فوركسي طموح

إن شاء الله يصل لهدفك معلم حووووووده .  
وإحنا الان برى لفتره بسيطه . 
نتمنى التوفيق للجميع .  
بس المعلللللللللم فييييين  :Regular Smile:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

تم البيع من 238.5 .بهدف ميتين ثلاثين نقطه . 
وبيع الباوند دولار بهدف 2000 . 
والله الموفق

----------


## أبومحمود

أغلقت الشراء 237.95    بحمد الله

----------


## أبومحمود

الآن بيع بهدف 50 نقطة   لا  أحد   يدخل

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> تم البيع من 238.5 .بهدف ميتين ثلاثين نقطه . 
> وبيع الباوند دولار بهدف 2000 . 
> والله الموفق

 متين وثلاثين صبح صبح يا كبير

----------


## فوركسي طموح

تم الاغلاق بربح 12 نقطه للباوند دولار و40 نقطه للمجنون وبانتظار مستويات دخول افضل وصبح صبح على أفضل .

----------


## أبومحمود

> مع احترامي الشديد ليك يا اخي  
> بس انا مش فاهم دخلت شراء على اي اساس  
> فلو كنت تقصد على اساس ما ذكرتة في الموضوع الخاص بي  
> فلم تنطبق اي من الشروط التي ذكرتها للشراء 
> ارجو ان يوفقك الله في هذة الصفقة 
> وشكرا لك على تعقيبك على موضوعي 
> اخوك محمود

 ماقلت أني دخلت بناء على ماذكرته   أن  وجدت  أن كلامك ممكن  ومنطقي    أما  دخولي  وخروجي  فأنا لاأدخل  إلا  بقناعاتي فقط      وربنا يوفقنا  جميعاً

----------


## أبومحمود

صبح الخير للمعلم ولجميع الحبايب عاملين أيه وأيه الشغل الجامد ياحوده ولأخي محمود هذه الأضافة الشارت المرفق سبق وأن أرفقته في مشاركة لي الأسبوع السابق ولازلت أعتمد نقطة العم القوية للشراء من قربها مع وقف مناسب تحسباً لغدر المجنون وأخرج مع تشبع المؤشرات وأعكس الى بيع حتى قرب النقطة الموضحة في الشارت حتي يتم كسرها بشمعة يومي وبعده لكل حادث حديث وفقنا الله وأياكم

----------


## واقعـــي

داو جونز بدى يرتفع الان هو في الهاي اليومي
13338

----------


## أبومحمود

وشارت اليومي كذلك زي ما قالوا أخواني محمود وفوركسي وواقعي بنلعب مع المؤشرات المهم الأستوب ضروري مع المجنون بيع أو شراء

----------


## فوركسي طموح

والله ياشارت لم يسبق لي وان استخدمت أي مؤشر بل ولا اعلم عنها شيئا والمعلم حوووده وعدني بتعليمي المؤشرات التي يستخدمها . 
ولكني اتتبع الموجات اليوتيا مع ان العمليه مرهقه نوعا ما ولذلك ساكتفي الان مع اننا تعلمنا هنا فحارة المعلم بوحه بالدخول بكافة الفرصه المتاحه وتحقيق اقصى ربح ممكن  . 
وقبل قليل خرجت من صفقه والحمد لله بربح لاني عندما رجعت لشارت الخمس دقائق اتضح لي ان التصحيح للاعلى في الرابعه من سي قد يكون لم ينتهي . 
واعتقد انه متبقي لنا بعد التاكد من انتهاء التصحيح الحالي الموجه الخامسه والاخيره من سي للاسفل واهدافها برضو من الصعب تحديدها الا بتتبع موجاتها الداخيه فقد تمتد او تنقطع وقد تسهدف اكثر من خيار فايبوناشي او مستوى كلاسيكي قوي . 
وقد اكون مخطئاً في التحليل .

----------


## أبومحمود

> والله ياشارت لم يسبق لي وان استخدمت أي مؤشر بل ولا اعلم عنها شيئا والمعلم حوووده وعدني بتعليمي المؤشرات التي يستخدمها . 
> ولكني اتتبع الموجات اليوتيا مع ان العمليه مرهقه نوعا ما ولذلك ساكتفي الان مع اننا تعلمنا هنا فحارة المعلم بوحه بالدخول بكافة الفرصه المتاحه وتحقيق اقصى ربح ممكن . 
> وقبل قليل خرجت من صفقه والحمد لله بربح لاني عندما رجعت لشارت الخمس دقائق اتضح لي ان التصحيح للاعلى في الرابعه من سي قد يكون لم ينتهي . 
> واعتقد انه متبقي لنا بعد التاكد من انتهاء التصحيح الحالي الموجه الخامسه والاخيره من سي للاسفل واهدافها برضو من الصعب تحديدها الا بتتبع موجاتها الداخيه فقد تمتد او تنقطع وقد تسهدف اكثر من خيار فايبوناشي او مستوى كلاسيكي قوي . 
> وقد اكون مخطئاً في التحليل .

 تمام  متابعك  ومستني بس لما  تتوصل لرقم تقريبي   لأنه في النهايه كلنا أخوة وبنساعد بعض  .. بس كذا أحجز لي معاك  مع حبيبنا  حوده   نتدرب على التحليل   ... بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## فوركسي طموح

تم البيع من 238.45 ووقف  120 نقطه عند 239.60 والهدف ميتين نقطه .  
وصبح صبح عى الميتين نقطه .

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معممممممملمه انت فييين . 
دالباوند دولار برضو مغري وتم البيع من 20136 والهدف 20050. 
وصبح صبح عى الخمسين

----------


## فوركسي طموح

الحمد لله حمدا حمدا والشكر لله شكرا شكرا الحمد لله حتى ترضى والحمد لله اذا رضيت .   يامعلمه يامعلمه دانا بحبك يامعلمه تم اقفال ربع العقود فقط للمجنون عند السعر الحالي بربح 70 نقطه وتقريب الوقف لعقود الباقيه الى 42 نقطه فوء نقطة الدخول .  وعلى كذا تكون محصلتنا منذ افتتاح الامس وخلال اقل من اربعة وعشرين ساعه كالأتي . 96 + 65 +252 + 131 + 12 + 40 +70   المجموع 657 نقطه  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:   باقي العقود وكذلك عقود الباوند دولار اما للأهداف او الوقف وان كنت اعتقد ان الاهداف البعيده ستكون اكبر بشوي ولكن مثل ماعلمتنا يامعلم .  نتااابعوووه بالصعووود والهبووووط  ونشوفوووه ناوي يعمل أيه وصبح صبح عى على أيه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## سيف الملوك

يعطيكم العافيه شباب اعرف الغالي بوحه ظروف سفره أبعدته شوي عن المشاركه بس ياريت تخدموني بمؤشر محترم لتحديد نقاط الدعم والمقاومه للمجنوون او اي طريقه اخرى لتحديدها ترونها مناسبه وتقبلوا تحياتي وتمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق  :Smile:

----------


## واقعـــي

> يعطيكم العافيه شباب  اعرف الغالي بوحه ظروف سفره أبعدته شوي عن المشاركه بس ياريت تخدموني بمؤشر محترم لتحديد نقاط الدعم والمقاومه للمجنوون او اي طريقه اخرى لتحديدها ترونها مناسبه وتقبلوا تحياتي وتمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق

 اليك هذا الموقع  http://www.actionforex.com/forex_ana...0603205734/هذا الموقع يحدث نقاط الدعم والمقاومه لاغلب العملات الرئيسيه بالنتظام نقاط دعم يومي و4ساعات وساعه وكذلك به شارات ونقاط البايفوت على الشارتات لكل العملات الموجوده به .
امل ان يفي بالغرض .

----------


## SamerHassnou

صبح صبح  
ازاي المعلمه
هو يعني اذا المعلم بوحة مسافر خلاص  
ايش رأيكم بالكلام  
صبح صبح

----------


## سيف الملوك

> اليك هذا الموقع  http://www.actionforex.com/forex_ana...0603205734/هذا الموقع يحدث نقاط الدعم والمقاومه لاغلب العملات الرئيسيه بالنتظام نقاط دعم يومي و4ساعات وساعه وكذلك به شارات ونقاط البايفوت على الشارتات لكل العملات الموجوده به .
> امل ان يفي بالغرض .

 يعطيك العافية  اخي واقعي فعلا موقع رائع

----------


## Photon

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته، تحياتي لجميع أعضاء المنتدى و خصوصا المشاركون في هذا الموضوع، أنا متابع معكم منذ شهور لكني كنت أؤثر القراءة و الاستفادة من جميع ما تكتبونه. لاحظت انخفاضا في عدد المشاركات هذا الأسبوع ربما لأن الأخ بوحة على سفر فرغبت بالسلام على الجميع. يعطيكم العافية.

----------


## هادي الكاتب

ممتاز 
هايل

----------


## fxaqaba

> صبح صبح  
> ازاي المعلمه
> هو يعني اذا المعلم بوحة مسافر خلاص  
> ايش رأيكم بالكلام  
> صبح صبح

 هايل بس قدامه 236.00 قوية شوي

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

نازل نازل 229

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> الحمد لله حمدا حمدا والشكر لله شكرا شكرا الحمد لله حتى ترضى والحمد لله اذا رضيت .   يامعلمه يامعلمه دانا بحبك يامعلمه تم اقفال ربع العقود فقط للمجنون عند السعر الحالي بربح 70 نقطه وتقريب الوقف لعقود الباقيه الى 42 نقطه فوء نقطة الدخول .  وعلى كذا تكون محصلتنا منذ افتتاح الامس وخلال اقل من اربعة وعشرين ساعه كالأتي . 96 + 65 +252 + 131 + 12 + 40 +70   المجموع 657 نقطه   باقي العقود وكذلك عقود الباوند دولار اما للأهداف او الوقف وان كنت اعتقد ان الاهداف البعيده ستكون اكبر بشوي ولكن مثل ماعلمتنا يامعلم .  نتااابعوووه بالصعووود والهبووووط ونشوفوووه ناوي يعمل أيه وصبح صبح عى على أيه

 الحمد لله تحققت أهداف بقية العقود ويكون مجموع النقاط في يوم ونصف يقارب الالف نقطه ولله الحمد .  
أخذنا بثأرنا منك ايها الفوركس الجبان وزياده وفي فترة وجيزه ولله الحمد والمنه فأغرب عن وجهي قليلاً  :012:  .

----------


## SamerHassnou

> هايل بس قدامه 236.00 قوية شوي

  

> نازل نازل 229

  
هو نازل بإذن الله  
بس لازم يتدلل ويتجنن شوي  
صبح صبح

----------


## الوليد بن رضا

كما يبدو لي كسر 235.80 يودينا 232.70 ان شاء الله والله اعلم فماذا ترون

----------


## أبومحمود

> كما يبدو لي كسر 235.80 يودينا 232.70 ان شاء الله والله اعلم فماذا ترون

 رؤية أستاذ نتعلم منه المزيد كل يوم والتعقيب بهدف التعلم منكم .. مرفق شارت أعتقد أنه الدعم الأخير وأذا لم تغلق تحته شمعة اليومي فلا أمان للمجنون ولكن نشتغل معه بنظام خطف.. لاتحرمونا مشاركاتكم ... تحياتي

----------


## الوليد بن رضا

هلا حبيبي شارت يومي عزيزي مازلنا نتعلم لاتعطيني درجة اكبر مني الله يخليك على الشارت الدايلي نجد انه كون علم هابط يمثل قمة هابطة على الفاصل الاسبوعي هدف العلم الهابط 225.50 تقريبا  مرورا بالمقاومات الموضحة على الشارت  كما ان لدينا دايفرجنس لم يكتمل بعد على الفاصل اليومي يشير الى ان هناك احتمالية للصعود في حالة اكتماله نفتي فيه اتوقع انه يريد اختبار مقاومة العلم على 239.70 ثم النزول مرة اخرى   وكسر 235.80 يعني ذهابنا الى الدعم 232.70 ان شاء الله   والله اعلم ارجوا ان اكون مفيدا

----------


## SamerHassnou

> هلا حبيبي شارت يومي عزيزي مازلنا نتعلم لاتعطيني درجة اكبر مني الله يخليك  على الشارت الدايلي نجد انه كون علم هابط يمثل قمة هابطة على الفاصل الاسبوعي هدف العلم الهابط 225.50 تقريبا  مرورا بالمقاومات الموضحة على الشارت  كما ان لدينا دايفرجنس لم يكتمل بعد على الفاصل اليومي يشير الى ان هناك احتمالية للصعود في حالة اكتماله نفتي فيه اتوقع انه يريد اختبار مقاومة العلم على 239.70 ثم النزول مرة اخرى   وكسر 235.80 يعني ذهابنا الى الدعم 232.70 ان شاء الله   والله اعلم ارجوا ان اكون مفيدا

  :Thumb:  :Clap:  
مش استاذ و فين كنت خافي هذه المواهب   :Shades:

----------


## أسد

> هلا حبيبي شارت يومي عزيزي مازلنا نتعلم لاتعطيني درجة اكبر مني الله يخليك  على الشارت الدايلي نجد انه كون علم هابط يمثل قمة هابطة على الفاصل الاسبوعي هدف العلم الهابط 225.50 تقريبا  مرورا بالمقاومات الموضحة على الشارت  كما ان لدينا دايفرجنس لم يكتمل بعد على الفاصل اليومي يشير الى ان هناك احتمالية للصعود في حالة اكتماله نفتي فيه اتوقع انه يريد اختبار مقاومة العلم على 239.70 ثم النزول مرة اخرى   وكسر 235.80 يعني ذهابنا الى الدعم 232.70 ان شاء الله   والله اعلم ارجوا ان اكون مفيدا

 أضم صوتي لصوتك أخي الكريم .. وصبح صبح  المفروض يطلع يختبر فوق وبعد كدا ينزل .

----------


## أبومحمود

> هلا حبيبي شارت يومي عزيزي مازلنا نتعلم لاتعطيني درجة اكبر مني الله يخليك  على الشارت الدايلي نجد انه كون علم هابط يمثل قمة هابطة على الفاصل الاسبوعي هدف العلم الهابط 225.50 تقريبا  مرورا بالمقاومات الموضحة على الشارت  كما ان لدينا دايفرجنس لم يكتمل بعد على الفاصل اليومي يشير الى ان هناك احتمالية للصعود في حالة اكتماله نفتي فيه اتوقع انه يريد اختبار مقاومة العلم على 239.70 ثم النزول مرة اخرى   وكسر 235.80 يعني ذهابنا الى الدعم 232.70 ان شاء الله   والله اعلم ارجوا ان اكون مفيدا

  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  
تمام ياباشا   الدايفرجنس  موجود من فترة  وهو الآن تحت المراقبة دايفرجنس أسبوعي ويومي  و4 ساعات   .. نستفيد من تأثير الدايفرجنس  .. ونشوف كسر المقاومة  .. موضوع ضخ الأموال في السوق من البنوك المركزية قد يعطي تخدير مؤقت  أنا سامع اليوم في الأخبار أن اليابان أصبحت لديها مراكز مكشوفة نتيجة ضخ المليارات  ولابد من أستعادتها لسد هذه المراكز .. شكل الدول محتاسة أكثر منا  هههه.... خلينا نفكر في 30-50 نقطة على السريع كم مرة   لغاية ماتتضح الصورة .... رأيك يهمني ؟؟  تحياتي

----------


## فوركسي طموح

انا اعتقد انه في موجه تصحيحيه الان ومهما ارتفعت قد لاتتعدى اوائل 238 وقد لاتصلها وقد أكون مخطئاً .

----------


## aboali

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فينك يا بوحه مش باين ليه على الله تكون بخير
وسلامى الى كل الاخوه بارك الله فيكم
تشارت يومى وخالد ودبى فوركسى  واسد والوليد واسف ان كنت نسيت اى حد

----------


## أبومحمود

وعليكم السلام  أبوعلي   أحنا إن شاء الله سدادين  ويفضل الموضوع مفتوح  وشغالين فيه  لغاية مايرجع المعلم الكبير بتاعنا .. هو طلع مأمورية  على طوكيو  يزبط حكاية المجنون ده ويجيب الكتالوج بتاعه معاه وهو جاي ... أبوعلي حبيبي ماقولتليش أيه أخبار الأستراتيجة بتاعتك ماشي معاك المجنون الغدار  ولا بيلعب بديله...

----------


## الفرعون

> انا اعتقد انه في موجه تصحيحيه الان ومهما ارتفعت قد لاتتعدى اوائل 238 وقد لاتصلها وقد أكون مخطئاً .

 اؤيدك تماما 
237.75 بالكتير

----------


## DR.NAAS

> وعليكم السلام أبوعلي أحنا إن شاء الله سدادين ويفضل الموضوع مفتوح وشغالين فيه لغاية مايرجع المعلم الكبير بتاعنا .. هو طلع مأمورية على طوكيو يزبط حكاية المجنون ده ويجيب الكتالوج بتاعه معاه وهو جاي ... أبوعلي حبيبي ماقولتليش أيه أخبار الأستراتيجة بتاعتك ماشي معاك المجنون الغدار ولا بيلعب بديله...

  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  
اضحك الله سنك

----------


## فوركسي طموح

الفرعوووون اقسم بالله اني حاط عقود البيع على اقل من النقطه التي حددتها بخمس نقاط كانه وصل لها طبعا قبل كسر القاع الاخير. 
 وبوقف مئة نقطه وهدف ميتين . 
وصبح صبح على ميتين  :012:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

خلاص يا معليمن لو كسر 236.46 وتحت بس يفتح تحتيها شمعة رايحين للاهداف الي تحت

----------


## فوركسي طموح

تمام يامعلم حوده قد يكون التصحيح انتهى عند 237.20 وانا كنت واثق ان الصعود الاخير لم يكن الا تصحيحا وحاولت تنبيه الاخوان على اللونج . 
ولاكن اهداف الموجه اللي نازله وقد تكون الخامسه من سي ان كان ترقيمي صحيحا محيره شوي كعادة الموجه الخامسه فهناك احتمال بالامتداد اوالانقطاع وانا لا ادخل عادة فيها  لذلك سأكتفي بالمشاهده  :Thumb:   
على العموم انا أزلت عقودي وصبح صبح على عقودي :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:

----------


## 1forexman

أخوانى الأساتذة فى المنتدى  
أريد أن أعرف الهدف الأول بعد النزول الحالى و لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## فوركسي طموح

اعتقد وقد اكون مخطئا ان نقاط 235.55 و 234.60 قد تكون قويه .

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> أخوانى الأساتذة فى المنتدى 
> أريد أن أعرف الهدف الأول بعد النزول الحالى و لكم جزيل الشكر

 لا يقل الهدف عن 233.50 في تصوري مبدئيا :Yikes3: 
المهم يقدر علي مالقاومة 235.94 ربنا يستر

----------


## 1forexman

أشكركم يا أخوانى على ردكم  
سوف أنتظر الأغلاق تحت 235.95 و أدخل بيع ثانية 
لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## أسد

أعتقد 235.35 دعم قوي والله أعلم ..

----------


## أسد

أعتقد منطقة 235.35 دعم قوي والله أعلم ..

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

والله اخي اسد اري انه فعلا اذا اقفلت الاربع ساعات تحت 236.44 فعليا راح نشوف 232 علي اقل تقدير

----------


## 1forexman

ما رأيك يا أخ محمود متى ندخل شراء ثانية و اول دعم فين 
أشكرك

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

اخوي لا تدخل شراء ولا شي الباوند دولار والباوند ين عودة الي مستويات السنة السابقة وقد نري 235  232   229   220

----------


## واقعـــي

اخر نقاط البايفوت 235.59  التي ارتد منها ربما يخترقها بذيل لكنني لاأعتقد انه سيكسرها اليوم الا اذا واصل داو جونز نزوله .
داو جونز قريب من نقطة دعمه 13100 حيث وصل الى 13114 نازل حوالي 200نقطه من هايه اليومي .

----------


## 1forexman

معذرة يا أخى / محمود 
 على الخطأ المطبعى 
ندخل بيع ثانية منين 
و أول دعم فين

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

يبدو ان الزوج متجه 234.71 دعم ثاني بعد كسر دعم  236.17 والله اعلم

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> اعتقد وقد اكون مخطئا ان نقاط 235.55 و 234.60 قد تكون قويه .

 اعتقد ان الاولى حاولت رده وكن ان كسرها ووصل الثانيه فسأشتري من 234.60 . 
وصبح صبح على المعلم بوووحه الصباح والله فاقدينه .

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> اعتقد ان الاولى حاولت رده وكن ان كسرها ووصل الثانيه فسأشتري من 234.60 . 
> وصبح صبح على المعلم بوووحه الصباح والله فاقدينه .

 تم البيع من الارتداد والهدف 234.71 ومنها نشوف اذا ممكن نشتري  ولا نكمل

----------


## أسد

كما توقعنا أخي دبي أرتد من 23535 .. ولكن كما تفضلت وذكرت .. إذا كان الإغلاق تحت ال 236.44 فالدخول لونق خطر والأبتعاد والتريث هو الصواب والله أعلم ..

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> كما توقعنا أخي دبي أرتد من 23535 .. ولكن كما تفضلت وذكرت .. إذا كان الإغلاق تحت ال 236.44 فالدخول لونق خطر والأبتعاد والتريث هو الصواب والله أعلم ..

 نعم اخي اسد وهو سوف يعود لها اليوم لاختبارها مرة اخر ممكن ان يرتد الي 236.15 كحد اعلي ويعاود اختبار المقاومة التي زكرتها وفعلا اذا كسرت سنري اهداف جديدة تحت :Thmbdn: 
تقبل ودي

----------


## 1forexman

السعر وصل 235.99 نبيع من هذه النقطة يا أخ محمود

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> السعر وصل 235.99 نبيع من هذه النقطة يا أخ محمود

 انا بعت 
بستوب  
انت حر
 236.50

----------


## 1forexman

طيب أيه رأيك فى المستوى الحالى

----------


## فوركسي طموح

تم الشراءمن 236.7 وصبح صبح على سبعه

----------


## واقعـــي

> اخر نقاط البايفوت 235.59 التي ارتد منها ربما يخترقها بذيل لكنني لاأعتقد انه سيكسرها اليوم الا اذا واصل داو جونز نزوله .
> داو جونز قريب من نقطة دعمه 13100 حيث وصل الى 13114 نازل حوالي 200نقطه من هايه اليومي .

 ياشباب ازواج الين معروف انها مرتبطه بالاسهم وهي ماشيه بالضبط معه حتى بالشارت صعود وهبوط وصل داو جونز الى 13105 ونقطة دعمه القويه 13100 بعدها ارتد في نفس الوقت الذي اخترق المجنون 235.59 بذيل شمعه .
اذا اغلاق الاسواق الامريكيه للاسهم الساعه 11 سيحدد بشكل اكبر اختراق المجنون لدعمه الذي ارتد منه او العوده لتصحيح يصل الى 200نقطه ربما قبل ان يعود للاسفل ((وجهة نظر أقرب للخطأ منها للصواب)) وأرجو الا اشوش عليكم في تخاريفي لكني والله ارتحت لفريقكم الرائع .

----------


## 1forexman

هل مازال أتجاه الزوج واضح يا أخ محمود

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> هل مازال أتجاه الزوج واضح يا أخ محمود

 اخوي تابع هنا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...930#post395930

----------


## mahmoudh7

https://forum.arabictrader.com/t32696.html 
ارجو الاطلاع على الرابط الذي في الاعلى للأهمية

----------


## فوركسي طموح

تم اغلاق صفقة الشراء بربح 25 نقطه وله الحمد وذلك لوضع الباوند دولار المحير .

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> https://forum.arabictrader.com/t32696.html 
> ارجو الاطلاع على الرابط الذي في الاعلى للأهمية

 اخي الكريم في حال تم اغلاق الشمعة الحالية تحت 236.44 لن يكون للمجنون صعود اخر

----------


## mahmoudh7

> اخي الكريم في حال تم اغلاق الشمعة الحالية تحت 236.44 لن يكون للمجنون صعود اخر

  
 اتكلم عن احتمال ان تقفل الشمعة على صعود 
في هذة الحالة الموقف سيكون صعود بما لا يقل عن 150 تقطة 
هذا والله اعلم 
مع العلم ان الشمعة ستغلق بعد حوالي ربع ساعة وماذالت شمعة صاعدة

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> تم اغلاق صفقة الشراء بربح 25 نقطه وله الحمد وذلك لوضع الباوند دولار المحير .

  
بالفعل اثبت الشاراتات الصغيره انها قد تكون احيانا ادق من الكبيره . 
وكان شارت الساعه يوحي بصعود ولكن ال 15 دقيقه يوحي بتكوين موجه مثلثيه وعلى العموم الموجه امثلثيه لاتكون الا في الموجه الرابعه  .  
وصبح صبح عى البيه اليوت  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الوليد بن رضا

> بالفعل اثبت الشاراتات الصغيره انها قد تكون احيانا ادق من الكبيره . 
> وكان شارت الساعه يوحي بصعود ولكن ال 15 دقيقه يوحي بتكوين موجه مثلثيه وعلى العموم الموجه امثلثيه لاتكون الا في الموجه الرابعه .  
> وصبح صبح عى البيه اليوت

   لايمكن ياعزيزي ان تكون الفواصل الصغيرة اوضح من الكبيرة والفاصل الاكبر هو ادق والا كيف كنا سنعرف كل هذه الاهداف الدنيا  هذا نمط حيرة على فاصل ال15 دقيقة و30 دقيقة والساعة ايضا يسمى المثلث المتماثل او علم هابط   على العموم اي نمط حيرة يمثل قمة او قاع على فاصل اكبر فلو رجعت الى فاصل اكبر مثلا تجد انه كون قاع ثم قمة هابطة وعندما انتهى من تكوين القمة الهابطة اكمل مسيرة نزوله باختراق القاع السابق وهو اختراق دعم العلم لاسفل يمثل بداية الطريق للهدف على الفاصل الاكبر ارجوا ان يكون كلامي واضح   في حالتنا هذه انظر لفاصل الاربع ساعات سيتضح لك مااقول  كل الفواصل تترجم بعضها  تحياتي

----------


## فوركسي طموح

استاذي وليد انا اتحدث عن تركيب الموجات الداخلي  والمقصود ليس نموذج المثلث المتماثل الكلاسيكي وانما التصحيح المثلثي عند اليوت وقد يكون اتضح بالفريمات الصغيره وانا على العموم اعتمد عليها كثيرا اضافة لفريم الساعه والديلي واعتقد باهميتها وقد اكون مخطئاً . 
تقبل تحياتي .

----------


## fxaqaba

> لايمكن ياعزيزي ان تكون الفواصل الصغيرة اوضح من الكبيرة والفاصل الاكبر هو ادق والا كيف كنا سنعرف كل هذه الاهداف الدنيا  هذا نمط حيرة على فاصل ال15 دقيقة و30 دقيقة والساعة ايضا يسمى المثلث المتماثل او علم هابط   على العموم اي نمط حيرة يمثل قمة او قاع على فاصل اكبر فلو رجعت الى فاصل اكبر مثلا تجد انه كون قاع ثم قمة هابطة وعندما انتهى من تكوين القمة الهابطة اكمل مسيرة نزوله باختراق القاع السابق وهو اختراق دعم العلم لاسفل يمثل بداية الطريق للهدف على الفاصل الاكبر ارجوا ان يكون كلامي واضح   في حالتنا هذه انظر لفاصل الاربع ساعات سيتضح لك مااقول  كل الفواصل تترجم بعضها  تحياتي

 تشارت لو سمعت

----------


## أبو نورة

صراحة الموضوع ولا يهونون الجماعة مفتقد للمعلم بوحة

----------


## فوركسي طموح

تقوله صادق يابونوره .  
والله ان المنتدى كله فاقده مهوب الموضوع . 
مفتقدين لقوة شاراته والجرأه في الدخول والخروج . 
لله درك يامعلم بوحه وصبح صبح على المعلم بوحه .

----------


## mahmoudh7

> اتكلم عن احتمال ان تقفل الشمعة على صعود 
> في هذة الحالة الموقف سيكون صعود بما لا يقل عن 150 تقطة 
> هذا والله اعلم 
> مع العلم ان الشمعة ستغلق بعد حوالي ربع ساعة وماذالت شمعة صاعدة

 الحمد لله اقفلت الشمعة على انها شمعة هابطة

----------


## Maher Jilani

شو التوقعات يا اخوان على الباوند-دولار.. ؟

----------


## r7al_909

سلام عليكم   
كيفكم جميعاااااااااااااا ...اسمحوا لي اسجل معكم في متابعة السينما الفوركسيه  
ولي سؤال   جميع العملات المرتبطه بالدولار  نازله  ليه   انا خرجت قبل ساعتين كان الوضع جيد   والان اتفاجئ بكل شيء نازل   هل هناك خبر ؟ 
شاكر لكم

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> اعتقد ان الاولى حاولت رده وكن ان كسرها ووصل الثانيه فسأشتري من 234.60 . 
> وصبح صبح على المعلم بوووحه الصباح والله فاقدينه .

  
لعنبو بليسه عقدني له ساعه وواقف فحدود الستين ومابقى الانقطتين ويتفعل الشراء .  
تم الشراء من 234.74 ووضع عقود تعزيز من 234.35 والهدف 235.40 .  
وتصبحو على خير يارجاله .

----------


## r7al_909

> لعنبو بليسه عقدني له ساعه وواقف فحدود الستين ومابقى الانقطتين ويتفعل الشراء .  
> تم الشراء من 234.74 ووضع عقود تعزيز من 234.35 والهدف 235.40 .  
> وتصبحو على خير يارجاله .

 معاك في الصفقه     وانت من اهل الخير

----------


## SamerHassnou

> صبح صبح  
> ازاي المعلمه
> هو يعني اذا المعلم بوحة مسافر خلاص  
> ايش رأيكم بالكلام  
> صبح صبح   الملف المرفق 81314

  

> هايل بس قدامه 236.00 قوية شوي

  

> هو نازل بإذن الله  
> بس لازم يتدلل ويتجنن شوي  
> صبح صبح

  
الحمد لله على كرمه
تم تحقيق 260 نقطة بفضل الله 
صبح صبح

----------


## فوركسي طموح

صبح صبح عى الجدعااان المجنون مالوووه تم التعزيز من 233.56 . 
ونسأل الله اتوفيق للجميع .

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> صبح صبح عى الجدعااان المجنون مالوووه تم التعزيز من 233.56 . 
> ونسأل الله اتوفيق للجميع .

 تعزيز شو بيع ولا شراء :Thumb:  :013:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

شرااااء يامعلم حوده وقد يساعدنا في ذلك الباوند دولار اللي ضرب بفايبو 76 وان كان له نزول اخر فاتوقع له الارتداد قريبا . 
مع ان اول عقود للمجنون ضرب الهيدج حقها بعد مية نقطه ولكني اقفلته على ربح 19 نقطه للبيع وتركت عقود الشراء بدون وقف ولاهيدج وصبح صبح عالهيدج

----------


## DR.NAAS

صباح الخير جميعا
مارأيكم اخواني
هل تعتقدو فيه ارتداد للمجنون
ام انه سوف يواصل هبووط؟

----------


## فوركسي طموح

تصحيح يامعملمه واعتب على النظر الباوند دولار باقيوه شوياين على فايبو 76 من الموجه الصعووديه الاخيره وصبح صبح عى الاخيره  :Regular Smile:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> تصحيح يامعملمه واعتب على النظر الباوند دولار باقيوه شوياين على فايبو 76 من الموجه الصعووديه الاخيره وصبح صبح عى الاخيره

 في كم نقطة هبوط خليني اخدهن وبعدين بنصحح وصبح صبح علي التصحيح

----------


## فوركسي طموح

انا اعقد انه ل حاول التمادي فهناك قنبله عند 232.40 فانتبه وسأعزز من هناك بآخر تعزيز اذا وصل له وبدون وقف والوقف اذا تساوت نقاط الربح من اول الاسبوع مع نقاط الخساره وعندها سأخرج وكذا نطلع راضيين وصبح صبح عى راضيين  :012:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> انا اعقد انه ل حاول التمادي فهناك قنبله عند 232.40 فانتبه وسأعزز من هناك بآخر تعزيز اذا وصل له وبدون وقف والوقف اذا تساوت نقاط الربح من اول الاسبوع مع نقاط الخساره وعندها سأخرج وكذا نطلع راضيين وصبح صبح عى راضيين

 خلاص خلاص هو في ارتدادت بس خلا لاص انتهت ايامه ده اقل هدف ممكن يوصله اليوم 
230.19
وصبح صبح علي .19

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> تصحيح يامعملمه واعتب على النظر الباوند دولار باقيوه شوياين على فايبو 76 من الموجه الصعووديه الاخيره وصبح صبح عى الاخيره

 تم الان ظرب فايبو 76 وللاسف لخبطني الخطأ في الرسم سابقا وكنت متوقعا منذ قبل مئتين نقطه وصول التصحيح له بناء على الموجات الداخليه كما قلت في احد المنتديات المجاوره .  
اعتقد انه لو حاول النزول لن يبتعد عنه كثيرا وقد اكون مخطئاً . 
تم تخريبها وشراء الباوند دولار اضافة لعقود المجنون المفتوحه وقد يدعو للتفائل النزول والعوده سريعا للاغلاق بجوار 232.40 القويه وصبح صبح عى الكل .

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> تم الان ظرب فايبو 76 وللاسف لخبطني الخطأ في الرسم سابقا وكنت متوقعا منذ قبل مئتين نقطه وصول التصحيح له بناء على الموجات الداخليه كما قلت في احد المنتديات المجاوره .  
> اعتقد انه لو حاول النزول لن يبتعد عنه كثيرا وقد اكون مخطئاً . 
> تم تخريبها وشراء الباوند دولار اضافة لعقود المجنون المفتوحه وقد يدعو للتفائل النزول والعوده سريعا للاغلاق بجوار 232.40 القويه وصبح صبح عى الكل .

 من وين جايب الشارت سارقه مني والله يا عزيزي ارجح الهبوط والله اعلم

----------


## فوركسي طموح

والله هي مغامره معلم محموووود وبناء على رؤيه متواضعه وانا سبق وان قلت هنا امس اني لا ادخل في نهايات الموجه سي والتي ارى اننا نحن فيها الان لاحتمالات الامتداد اوالانقطاع   
وقد جعلني اتردد ايضا هو حديثك عن اتجاه السعر لمستويات العام الماضي في الباوند دولار والمجنون . 
وانا شريت  فور قرب السعر لهذه المستويات دون النظر لاشارات انعكاس قويه لذلك سأنهي المغامره عندما تقترب الخساره من ارباح اول الاسبوع والتي كانت نقاط دخولها وخروجها موضحه هنا وبذلك نخرج راضين .  
وصبح صبح على راضييين  :012: .

----------


## DR.NAAS

> والله هي مغامره معلم محموووود وبناء على رؤيه متواضعه وانا سبق وان قلت هنا امس اني لا ادخل في نهايات الموجه سي والتي ارى اننا نحن فيها الان لاحتمالات الامتداد اوالانقطاع   
> وقد جعلني اتردد ايضا هو حديثك عن اتجاه السعر لمستويات العام الماضي في الباوند دولار والمجنون . 
> وانا شريت فور قرب السعر لهذه المستويات دون النظر لاشارات انعكاس قويه لذلك سأنهي المغامره عندما تقترب الخساره من ارباح اول الاسبوع والتي كانت نقاط دخولها وخروجها موضحه هنا وبذلك نخرج راضين .  
> وصبح صبح على راضييين .

 اخي فوركس
سجلني معاك في سفينة المغامره وربك يستر ويجيب العواقب سليمه
العقود مفتوحه بدون ستوب 
واملنا بالله عز وجل ثم 232.40 ان ما يكسرها
وانشالله الساعه 11 ونصف تكون اخبار ايجابيه للباوند
ونشوفه ب 235 يارب 
تحياتي,,

----------


## أبومحمود

صبح صبح للمعلم الغايب  وكل المعلمين الحاضرين   حوده   وفوركسي  والجميع   .. أعتقد اليوم ترقب شديد لتحديد المسار  قد يكون أرتداد خادع  ثم يكمل مسير الهبوط  .. المغامرة حلوة ..بس   .. أذكركم .. ستوبات ضرورية  هيدج لا  .. نشوف شمعة 12   ويمكن شمعتين بعدها  .. حتى يتضح المسار ... المجنون نتعامل معاه  قنص  فقط ..  بالتوفيق لنا جميعاً

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

يبدو ان هناك انفجار علي المجنون ولكن هل :Thumb:  ولا :Thmbdn:

----------


## أبومحمود

> يبدو ان هناك انفجار علي المجنون ولكن هل ولا

 حوده  حاوه المغامرة   مع أستوب 150   وممكن السيناريو يتم ويروح نزول ...

----------


## أبو نورة

> يبدو ان هناك انفجار علي المجنون ولكن هل ولا

  
ان شاء الله انه هل  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> حوده  حاوه المغامرة   مع أستوب 150   وممكن السيناريو يتم ويروح نزول ...

 انا فعلا خشيت هبوط وخلينا نشوف

----------


## أبومحمود

> انا فعلا خشيت هبوط وخلينا نشوف

 وادي  الأخبار  زي العسل     لكن برضه أسمه مجنون  نخلي بالنا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...43&postcount=1

----------


## فوركسي طموح

الاخبار البريطانيه اتت سيئه ولكنه الصمووووود . 
وان نزل الباوند دولار عززنا الشراء من تحت . 
والمجنون سنبقيه على وضعه وصبح صبح على وضعه  :Regular Smile: .

----------


## أبومحمود

> الاخبار البريطانيه اتت سيئه ولكنه الصمووووود . 
> وان نزل الباوند دولار عززنا الشراء من تحت . 
> والمجنون سنبقيه على وضعه وصبح صبح على وضعه .

 فوركسي حبيبي   لاتنسى ربط الحزام  ضروري   مع المجنون   لاتضيع مجهودك حق أسبوع

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

ذاهبون الي الاسف :Thmbdn:  :Thmbdn: ل

----------


## *الرفاعي*

صبح صبح 
للموجودين إيه أخر الأخبار 
تتعتقدون المجنون يرتفع بعد إغلاق الشمعة الحالية

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> فوركسي حبيبي لاتنسى ربط الحزام ضروري مع المجنون لاتضيع مجهودك حق أسبوع

 حعلك تسلم ياشارت والله يخليك . 
نسبة العقود في المجنون من راس المال كانت متحفظه شوي تظرا موقع الموجه واحتمالات الامتداد وراح تتحمل ان شاء الله لو حاول يلعب في عبه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبومحمود

والله أعلم   230.36   أول محطة مقاومة

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> والله أعلم   230.36   أول محطة مقاومة

 لا لا 230.19 ومنها علي طول 228

----------


## *الرفاعي*

إتضحت الرؤيا 
إلى الأسفل و الله أعلم

----------


## أبومحمود

والدولار ين مراقبة   هدفه فيبو 38  مع ترند مقاومة

----------


## egypt0

المجنون وصل عند231.70 قبل ان يرتد بقوة الى 233.15 ليرتد مره اخرى امامه الان 230.60 اخر حاجز ينقذ المجنون من الانتحار باقى العملات تبدو ضعفا واضح امام الدولار المتألق   
التحليل منقووووووووووووووول(عشان محدش ياخد فيا :Regular Smile:  مقلب انا لسه بتعلم)

----------


## fxaqaba

.

----------


## أبومحمود

> المجنون وصل عند231.70 قبل ان يرتد بقوة الى 233.15 ليرتد مره اخرى امامه الان 230.60 اخر حاجز ينقذ المجنون من الانتحار باقى العملات تبدو ضعفا واضح امام الدولار المتألق   
> التحليل منقووووووووووووووول(عشان محدش ياخد فيا مقلب انا لسه بتعلم)

 ياعم ولامقلب ولاحاجه  عقبال  ماينقلوا عنك  .. هي الآن دي منطقة المناورة  يعني تبيع أو تشتري بهدف وأستوب صغير  لغية الأمور توضح أكثر

----------


## ugsad

صباح الصبح 
عليكم جميعا 
أخي المعلم الكبير قوي بوحة
المعلمين الجامدين أوي  
معلش أنا كنت غايب فترة غصب عني و أنا حللت الجنية و الفضة و الذهب و طلعت معايا نتائج غريبه و إن شاء الله جاري تحليل شارت باقي العملات 
فياريت حد يقولي النتائج دي ممكن تكون صح و لا لا 
بس شارت الذهب في الرابطة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...&postcount=627 
و شارت الجنية و الفضة مرفقة  
و ياريت حد يقولى رأيه في الثلاث شارتات 
و جازاكم الله خيرا 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

خلينا نشوف شويت صور

----------


## osamajamal

> أنصح بالتأني في الدخول لونغ 
> وذلك لأننا أمام نموذج رأس وكتفين مرة أخرى آخذ في التشكل والآن نحن عند خط العنق للمرة الثانية وفي حال تم الكسر وبفوليوم كبير عندها سيبدأ انهيار قوي للمجنون .   
> لذلك أنصح بالتأني وانتظار إغلاق اليوم ، إذا كان تحت خط العنق (تقريبا تحت 240) فسوف يصبح الهبوط كبيراً جداً . 
> ولكن يجب الانتظار إلى أن يكتمل النموذج وهذا قد يحدث اليوم أو غدا أو حتى في بداية الاسبوع القادم ، لأننا نتحدث على الدايلي . 
> كذلك نموذج الرأس والكتفين واضح التشكل على الأسبوعي وقد تحدثنا عنه بداية هذا الأسبوع ، لكنه لم يكتمل باختراق خط العنق بعد .   
> ملاحظة : يتميز نموذج الرأس والكتفين عادة بازدياد ملحوظ في الفوليوم عند تكوّن قمة الكتف الثاني (أي الكتف اليمين) وهذا تم تحقيقه في النموذج .  
> تحياتي

   
هذا ما كنت أتحدث عنه 
لقد كسر خط العنق وهبط هبوط قوي جدا كان منتظراً منذ اسبوعين تقريبا   
تحياتي

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

مبروككككككككككككككك

----------


## egypt0

محاولات متكرره يائسه من المجنون لاختراق 234.47
فى حاله الاختراق قد نرى 235.78 
والان نرجع ل233.66 مره اخرى وفى حاله الكسر سنرى 232.33  وفىحاله كسرها قد نرى مستويا سفلى جديده 
للعلم فقط هذا اجتهاد شخصى مبتدى والله اعلم فى كل حال

----------


## سند1

السلام عليكم عدنا والعود احمد بأمر الله أخواني إذا تم كسر الترند الهابط فالهدف الاول 236.14 واذا لم يتم الكسر فا الهدف كما هو عليه 230 ووقتها لنا حديث أما مواصلة النزول او الاكتفاء بهذا القدرملاحضه كسرالترند على234.50

----------


## سند1

مبرووووووووووووك على الو الجديد 231.57 وصبح صبح على الو الجديد و إنشاء الله يتم كسر231.20 ويكون الهدف الاول 230.20 وبعدها لكل حادث حديث

----------


## فوركسي طموح

بااااااااك ياجدعان 
تم ضرب ليمت العقود الي 232.40 على ربح ميتين نقطه ولله الحمد جابها بالكاااد  :Yikes3:   
تم ترك المجنون جانبا الان مع انه متبقي له عقود من فوق شوي ولكني لن اقفلها رغم توقع الهبوط حاليا لمستويات اكبر ولكنه ان شاء الله سيعود قريبامع حوة شقيقه الباوند دولار  وصبح صبح على قريبا :012:  .

----------


## أبومحمود

أخوي فوركسي  خلي بالك  لاتعاند الترند    أسواق البورصات كلها أغلقت على أنخفاض  وأنت عارف المجنون مايصدق  .. وشوف توقعي للمجنون اللي مجننا معاه ...  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...72&postcount=1

----------


## fxaqaba

> بااااااااك ياجدعان 
> تم ضرب ليمت العقود الي 232.40 على ربح ميتين نقطه ولله الحمد جابها بالكاااد   
> تم ترك المجنون جانبا الان مع انه متبقي له عقود من فوق شوي ولكني لن اقفلها رغم توقع الهبوط حاليا لمستويات اكبر ولكنه ان شاء الله سيعود قريبامع حوة شقيقه الباوند دولار وصبح صبح على قريبا .

 مبروك....
والله شباب جدعان

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معك ياشارت قد يصل لهذه الاهداف وقد يرتد قبلها بمية نقطه عند 229.50 وهونسبة 161 من طول الموجه اي وهو هدف اليوتي متوقع انا لم يتبقى لي فيه الا عقود قليله وتستحمل الصبر شوي  :Regular Smile: . 
الان اعتقد ان الباوند دولار هو المغري وقد يكون اوضح وان كل نزول فرصه للشراء والوقف عند 19622 وهو بداية الموجه الدافعه السابقه .

----------


## أبومحمود

:Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb: 
للمراقبة

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معك ياشارت انا والله اليوم شاري من 19864 وحاط ليمت مية نقطه ولكنه اقترب منه بسبع نقطاط ولم يظربه  :Doh:  
ووضعت الان اوامر عقود تعزيز عند مستواك واوامر تحت بمية نقطه . 
ووضعت الوقف لكل العقود عند 19620 . 
وان شاء الله البيه اليوت مايخوناش ومايكسرش بداية الثالثه هاذا اذا كان الترقيم صحيحا وصبح صبح على صحيحا  :012:

----------


## bo7a

:Drive1:  صبح صبح يا عم الحاج   :Drive1:   بوحه من تاني وصل يا ناس يا عسل .. وهنولع فيها ومش هنطفيها   وحشتوني والله وليكوا وحشة كبيرة جدا جدا جدا ...  والله لسه راجع حالا وأول شئ عملته هو اني ادخل اطمن عليكم   مليون شكر لكل الناس الطيبين الغاليين اللي سالوا عليا واللي اتصلوا بيا ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا   ومليون مبروك للجميع علي نزول ابو الاندال وأتمني يارب كله يكون كسبان    حبايب قلبي والله ربنا ما يبعدنا عن بعض ابداً ويديم المعروف والود بيننا جميعا   وصبح صبح يا عم الحاج ....  واستعدوا للحفلات القادمة ان شاء الله

----------


## رمضان غنيم

> صبح صبح يا عم الحاج   بوحه من تاني وصل يا ناس يا عسل .. وهنولع فيها ومش هنطفيها   وحشتوني والله وليكوا وحشة كبيرة جدا جدا جدا ... والله لسه راجع حالا وأول شئ عملته هو اني ادخل اطمن عليكم   مليون شكر لكل الناس الطيبين الغاليين اللي سالوا عليا واللي اتصلوا بيا ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا   ومليون مبروك للجميع علي نزول ابو الاندال وأتمني يارب كله يكون كسبان   حبايب قلبي والله ربنا ما يبعدنا عن بعض ابداً ويديم المعروف والود بيننا جميعا    وصبح صبح يا عم الحاج .... واستعدوا للحفلات القادمة ان شاء الله

  السلام عليكم   حمد لله علي سلامتك انت فين يا شيخ نورت المنتدي    :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## سند1

> صبح صبح يا عم الحاج   بوحه من تاني وصل يا ناس يا عسل .. وهنولع فيها ومش هنطفيها   وحشتوني والله وليكوا وحشة كبيرة جدا جدا جدا ... والله لسه راجع حالا وأول شئ عملته هو اني ادخل اطمن عليكم   مليون شكر لكل الناس الطيبين الغاليين اللي سالوا عليا واللي اتصلوا بيا ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا   ومليون مبروك للجميع علي نزول ابو الاندال وأتمني يارب كله يكون كسبان   حبايب قلبي والله ربنا ما يبعدنا عن بعض ابداً ويديم المعروف والود بيننا جميعا    وصبح صبح يا عم الحاج .... واستعدوا للحفلات القادمة ان شاء الله

 صبح صبح صبح بعم الحج  تو مانور المنتدى كله

----------


## SamerHassnou

> صبح صبح يا عم الحاج   بوحه من تاني وصل يا ناس يا عسل .. وهنولع فيها ومش هنطفيها   وحشتوني والله وليكوا وحشة كبيرة جدا جدا جدا ... والله لسه راجع حالا وأول شئ عملته هو اني ادخل اطمن عليكم   مليون شكر لكل الناس الطيبين الغاليين اللي سالوا عليا واللي اتصلوا بيا ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا   ومليون مبروك للجميع علي نزول ابو الاندال وأتمني يارب كله يكون كسبان   حبايب قلبي والله ربنا ما يبعدنا عن بعض ابداً ويديم المعروف والود بيننا جميعا    وصبح صبح يا عم الحاج .... واستعدوا للحفلات القادمة ان شاء الله

  
وسع وسع 
المعلم 
صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم   حمد لله علي سلامتك انت فين يا شيخ نورت المنتدي

 الله يسلمك يا رمضان باشا ....  موجودين يا قمر بس كانوا يومين كدا بس نغير جو فيهم  
وصبح صبح يا زعيم  :Icon31:

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح صبح بعم الحج    تو مانور المنتدى كله

 صباح الورد يا ورد ....  المنتدي منور بكل الناس الحلوة اللي فيه  
لك وحشة والله يا استاذنا   :Regular Smile:  وصبح صبح يا زعامة

----------


## bo7a

> وسع وسع 
> المعلم 
> صبح صبح

 صباح القشطة يا سامر باشا .. اخبارك ايه يا معلمة  ؟؟   واخبار البتاع ايه   :012:  ؟؟ 
وحشتني والله يا قمر وصبح صبح

----------


## أبومحمود

> صبح صبح يا عم الحاج   بوحه من تاني وصل يا ناس يا عسل .. وهنولع فيها ومش هنطفيها   وحشتوني والله وليكوا وحشة كبيرة جدا جدا جدا ... والله لسه راجع حالا وأول شئ عملته هو اني ادخل اطمن عليكم   مليون شكر لكل الناس الطيبين الغاليين اللي سالوا عليا واللي اتصلوا بيا ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا   ومليون مبروك للجميع علي نزول ابو الاندال وأتمني يارب كله يكون كسبان   حبايب قلبي والله ربنا ما يبعدنا عن بعض ابداً ويديم المعروف والود بيننا جميعا    وصبح صبح يا عم الحاج .... واستعدوا للحفلات القادمة ان شاء الله

  
صبح صبح على المعلمه    إن شاء الله تكون جبت معاك الكتالوج    أن وعدت الرجالة بيه في المشاركة دي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=5801

----------


## SamerHassnou

> صباح القشطة يا سامر باشا .. اخبارك ايه يا معلمة ؟؟ واخبار البتاع ايه  ؟؟ 
> وحشتني والله يا قمر وصبح صبح

  
أهو مستنينك تشفلنا صرفه معاه  
صبح صبح

----------


## فوركسي طموح

وصفولي الصبر ....لئيته خيال وكلام فالباوند ...يادوب يتئال . 
اهرب من البي اروح على فين ...ليالينا الحلوه  مع المعلم فكل مكان ... ملينااها ضرب ... مليناها ظرب .....على نفوووووخ الباوند  :Boxing:  :Boxing: .   
اهلن اهلن بالمعلم كده بتعمل فينا انا لي مده وان أأووول اغدا القاك . 
وبالأخير طلعت بعد اسبووع القاك ....يرضيك يازعاااامه  :CEDP Stealer Animation30: .  
نورت الحته بتاعتك والمنتدى كولوه يامعلم  والحمد لله على سلامتك .  
المطاوي والسواطير جاهزة بس انت اشر فييين نظرب.... وصبح صبح على نظرب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح على المعلمه إن شاء الله تكون جبت معاك الكتالوج أن وعدت الرجالة بيه في المشاركة دي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=5801

 ههههههههههههههههههه  حبيبي يا معلمة ... أما كانت حتة رحلة بس زي الفل  
هحكيلك التفاصيل يا معلمة بس لما نعمل شغل حلو النهاردا وبكره  
والكتالوج جاهز واستكشفنا مناطق جديدة علشان نضرب منها   :013:  
وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> وصفولي الصبر ....لئيته خيال وكلام فالباوند ...يادوب يتئال . 
> اهرب من البي اروح على فين ...ليالينا الحلوه مع المعلم فكل مكان ... ملينااها ضرب ... مليناها ظرب .....على نفوووووخ الباوند .   
> اهلن اهلن بالمعلم كده بتعمل فينا انا لي مده وان أأووول اغدا القاك . 
> وبالأخير طلعت بعد اسبووع القاك ....يرضيك يازعاااامه .  
> نورت الحته بتاعتك والمنتدى كولوه يامعلم والحمد لله على سلامتك .  
> المطاوي والسواطير جاهزة بس انت اشر فييين نظرب.... وصبح صبح على نظرب

 وحشتني ... عدد نجوم السما ... وحشتني ... عدد كلام الهوا ... وحشتني   حبيبي عبوووووووووووووووووود  ... لك وحشة يا غالي .... والله والله ومن غير ما أحلف كمان وحشتني   معلش يا معلمة ... دا انا لو مكنتش طلعت غيرت جو كنت هتعب نفسياً وهتلاقيني بحدف طوب في الشوارع   وماشي في الشارع سلبوتي ( ملط يعني ) وكانت الجمجمة هتهرب مني ع الاخر   بس الحمد لله .. الواحد دلوقتي أخد طاقة كويسة جدا للشغل ونفسيتي استريحت كتير   المهم انت عامل ايه يا قمرنا ؟ طمني عليك   ان غبت عنكم بالمشاركات بس انتوا في قلبي موجودين وربنا يديم المحبة يا غاليين   وصبح صبح ع الغاليين   :012:   معلش يا معلمة : ابعتلي جوز مطاوي قرن غزال مسنون علشان أغز المعلمة حلويات حماتي   دي عاوزاني أخلي البت كوتا تكمل تعليم بعد الجواز   :Ohmy:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

ههههههههههههههههه . 
احنا ماعندناش بنات بيكملو العلام .   

> انا لو مكنتش طلعت غيرت جو كنت هتعب نفسياً وهتلاقيني بحدف طوب في الشوارع   وماشي في الشارع سلبوتي ( ملط يعني ) وكانت الجمجمة هتهرب مني ع الاخر

 ههههههههههههه يامعلم . 
انا برضو كنت افكر اقرر بعدم الدخول باكثر من ثلاث ولا اربع صفقات بالاسبوع وبالفرص الواضحه فقط . 
دالفوركس جننا حتى في الحلم صرنا بنحلم فترند صاعد وموجه حافزه وفايبو 61  :012:

----------


## bo7a

> ههههههههههههههههه . 
> احنا ماعندناش بنات بيكملو العلام .   
> ههههههههههههه يامعلم . 
> انا برضو كنت افكر اقرر بعدم الدخول باكثر من ثلاث ولا اربع صفقات بالاسبوع وبالفرص الواضحه فقط . 
> دالفوركس جننا حتى في الحلم صرنا بنحلم فترند صاعد وموجه حافزه وفايبو 61

 صح كدا .. الست ملهاش غير بيتها .....  وجوزها   :012:  
والله يا معلمة فكرتك حلوة بس انت عارف الواحد بيستحرم يلاقي اي فرصة وما يدخلهاش  
وبعدين يا معلمة دا أبو الأندال عامل معانا الواجب وزيادة ...  نتخلي عنه كدا بسهولة  
دا انا كنت علي سفر وبتصل بالجماعة هنا يحطوا الأوردرات ... علشان منضيعش وقت   :Cloud9:  
وصبح صبح ع الوقت   :012:

----------


## الفقير الى الله

> صبح صبح يا عم الحاج   بوحه من تاني وصل يا ناس يا عسل .. وهنولع فيها ومش هنطفيها   وحشتوني والله وليكوا وحشة كبيرة جدا جدا جدا ... والله لسه راجع حالا وأول شئ عملته هو اني ادخل اطمن عليكم   مليون شكر لكل الناس الطيبين الغاليين اللي سالوا عليا واللي اتصلوا بيا ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا   ومليون مبروك للجميع علي نزول ابو الاندال وأتمني يارب كله يكون كسبان   حبايب قلبي والله ربنا ما يبعدنا عن بعض ابداً ويديم المعروف والود بيننا جميعا    وصبح صبح يا عم الحاج .... واستعدوا للحفلات القادمة ان شاء الله

 الف الف حمد لله على السلامه  شاكلك كنت واقع في خناقه جامده

----------


## bo7a

> الف الف حمد لله على السلامه    شاكلك كنت واقع في خناقه جامده

 الله يسلمك يا قمر .... اه والله خناقة بس مع نفسي وكنت لازم اصالحها  
صبح صبح يا زعامة ونهارك زي القشطة الصابحة ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

باذن الله تعالي أول صفقة لي بعد عودتي هتكون كالاتي   شراء من السعر الحالي  231.05   هدف أول  :  232.05  و ثاني  233.05   وثالث 234.05  ورابع  235.05  وخامس  236.05  وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## سند1

> باذن الله تعالي أول صفقة لي بعد عودتي هتكون كالاتي   شراء من السعر الحالي 231.05   هدف أول : 232.05 و ثاني 233.05  وثالث 234.05 ورابع 235.05 وخامس 236.05  وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 صبح صبح صبح على 555555 وصلاة الفجر يهل الرياض

----------


## muhammmad

حمد لله على السلامه يا باشا  
كنا مفتقدينك جامد  
و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح صبح على 555555  وصلاة الفجر يهل الرياض

 صباح البغددة  ...  وتقبل الله   :Regular Smile:

----------


## bo7a

> حمد لله على السلامه يا باشا   كنا مفتقدينك جامد   و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 الله يسلمك يا ابو حميد  
انتوا الخير والبركة يا قمر ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعاً  
وربنا يوفقنا بفضله

----------


## aboali

حمدلله على سلامتك يا بوحه انت كنت فين على ما اظن انت كنت البلد { السيكو سيكو} صح

----------


## aboali

شوفت يا عم المجنون فين ال واحنا كنا بيعينه عند 245.00 وخايفين هههههههههههه
هو الان على ابواب العشرينات وممكن يفضل يكمل نزول حتى اخر الشهر تقريبا وعلشان كده انا مش شايف اى فرصه للشراء الان

----------


## bo7a

> حمدلله على سلامتك يا بوحه انت كنت فين على ما اظن انت كنت البلد { السيكو سيكو} صح

 الله يسلمك يا حبيب قلبي يا ابو علي يا كبير المنطقة كلها  
ايوه يا باشا كنت في السيكو سيكو بس انت عارف اخوك غلبان وملوش في الكلام دا  
احنا رايحين علشان نغير جو مش علشان السيكو سيكو ...   :012:  
صبح صبح يا قمر وانت عامل ايه ؟

----------


## bo7a

> شوفت يا عم المجنون فين ال واحنا كنا بيعينه عند 245.00 وخايفين هههههههههههه
> هو الان على ابواب العشرينات وممكن يفضل يكمل نزول حتى اخر الشهر تقريبا وعلشان كده انا مش شايف اى فرصه للشراء الان

 والله يا معلمة لو لينا نصيب في الكام ألف نقطة دول لكنا أخدناهم بس ربك بيقسم الرزق بقي  
وأعتقد يا معلمة لو هيكمل هبوط يبقي لازم زقة صغنتوتة كدا قبل ما ينزل يروح يختبر الترند  
اللي كسره وما عبروش ... وفايبو 50  اللي ما يكسروش غير الشديد القوي  
وللنزول بقية اذا ارتد من هناك أو نهاية التصحيح بالاختراق  
وصبح صبح يا كبير المنطقة

----------


## phoenix

صبح صبح يا معلمين ، ما تميلو علينا شوية وتريحو شوية من المجنون

----------


## DR.NAAS

صباح الخير يا معلمه 
الحمدالله على السلامه ولك وحشـــــــــــــــــه
ما رأيك في سعر المجنون الان هل هي فرصه للشراء ؟
تحياتي ,,

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

صبح صبح والمعلم وصل ويوم مكاسب علي الجميع

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

وهدي رفع المعنويات

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح يا معلمين ، ما تميلو علينا شوية وتريحو شوية من المجنون

 صباح الفل والياسمين علي أحلي فيتامين  
طيب يا زعيم ما تنور علينا بكلامك الحلو وفرصتك الجميلة واحنا كلنا راشقين معاك  
بس مش هنريح من المجنون   :012:   وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الخير يا معلمه  
> الحمدالله على السلامه ولك وحشـــــــــــــــــه
> ما رأيك في سعر المجنون الان هل هي فرصه للشراء ؟ 
> تحياتي ,,

 صباح الورد يا دكترة  .. الله يسلمك يا غالي وما يحرمنيش منك أبداً  
والله يا زعيم أنا اشتريت خلاص وبالنسبة ليا فأي هبوط قادم تعزيز للعقود ان شاء الله  
أعتقد  228.90  أصعب مستوي ممكن يقابله المجنون ولو هبط له فسيكون الإرتداد منه كبير  
وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق في كل الأحوال يا قمر وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح والمعلم وصل ويوم مكاسب علي الجميع

 صباح الفل يا سيد الكل ......... اخبارك ايه يا معلمة ؟؟  والله لك وحشة يا غالي  
وان شاء الله موفقين جميعا وصبح صبح ... ما توصيلنا يا معلمة علي كابتشينو خلينا نظبط الطاسة

----------


## سليم

السلام عليكم  
الحمد لله على السلامه يابوحه ،،، نورت موضوعك  
موفقين دائما باذن الله

----------


## fxaqaba

تشارت يا جماعة انا في العمل

----------


## fxaqaba

عودة المعلم بوحة

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم  
> الحمد لله على السلامه يابوحه ،،، نورت موضوعك  
> موفقين دائما باذن الله

  
الله يسلمك يا استاذ سليم ... الموضوع والله منور بوجودك يا قمر  
ربنا يبارك فيك ... وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> عودة المعلم بوحة

 تسلملي يا معلم يا كبير اوي اوي ... والله لك وحشة يا قمر  
ايه الاخبار معاك يا غالي ؟ ....  
صبح صبح هجهزلك شارت حاضر يا معلمة

----------


## egypt0

فابيو 78.6 على الديلى 227.50   وعلى الويكلى 227.90 
وموشرات المومينتم فى الغريم الديلى والويكلى تشير الى مناطق البيع والتى اعتقد قد تودى الى سهوله الوصول الى الاهداف المذكوره اعى

----------


## DR.NAAS

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وجهة نظر متواضعه
اعتقد والله اعلم 
اقفال شمعة الاربع ساعات فوق مستوى 229.58
سوف يشهد المجنون ارتفاع في الثمان ساعات  القادمه
خصوصا ان خبر الباوند كان ايجابيا والله علم
واتمنى للجميع التوفيق والربح باذن الله 
تحياتي,,

----------


## فوركسي طموح

معملمه يامعلمه دانا بحبك يامعلمه . 
تم تفعل عقود الشراء من 229.50 وتفعل عقود الباوند دووار السابق ذكرها . 
دالموجات الداخليه تخوف شوي ولكن برضو المجنون بدون وقف والباوند دولار الوقف عند19622 وربنا يعيييين وصبح صبح على يعين  :Regular Smile:

----------


## fxaqaba

فين الشارت يا معلم بوحة..
كدة تعمل معاي وانتا عارفني بالشغل وما عنديش العدة...
انا زعلان وحلبس حزام ناسف افجر الورشة

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

نشوف الشارت

----------


## فوركسي طموح

والله يامعم دبي الترقيم الموجي داخليا  برضو شوي محير مع انه لايعتد به كثيرا ونقطة 229.50 قويه . 
تم اغلاق العقود بربح 48 نقطه . 
ونصبر نشوف الحكايه الى ان تتضح شويا . 
والكل يصبح على شويا

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

نشوف النموزج

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

تم كسر النموزج

----------


## كرم القيسي

يا اخوان ماهي رؤيتكم الان لزوج الباوند ين؟

----------


## fxaqaba

> يا اخوان ماهي رؤيتكم الان لزوج الباوند ين؟

 انا بفضل الانتظار الى حين اختراق او الارتداد من 23.6% لنرى وجهة نظره هو وليس نحن مرفق شارت الديلي والاربع ساعات لنفس النقطة

----------


## egypt0

الباوند ين انهار فى 5 دقائق

----------


## فوركسي طموح

اشوى اللي هربنا تو . 
تم اعادة الشراء من 228.3 والهدف ميتين  نؤطه . 
استاذي كرم انا اعتقد اننا في تصحيح للصعود الاخير ونحن الان في السي واتت ممتده ونحن الان بالقرب من فايبو76 من كامل الصعود .

----------


## fxaqaba

> تم كسر النموزج

 مش شايف انو الفريم صغير كتير :Yikes3:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

تحقق هدف الفيرم

----------


## egypt0

ده انتحار مش نزول   
مبروك على من استغل هذه الفرصه وفى انتظار المزيد 
ماتوقعاتكطم لمستويا الارتداد خصوصا انه نزل عن 226

----------


## فوركسي طموح

ابن الايييييه ثثنية نؤطه فدقيقتين . 
تم التعزيز من 225.9 . 
وياستاااار استر .

----------


## hawee

الزوج راح فيها يا رجال 
وش اللي صار؟!

----------


## CJA

ياجماعة الشمعة الخاصة بالمجنون خرمت الشاشة و نزله على الترابيزة :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:

----------


## fxaqaba

تحذير من الدخول شورت على الباوند ين ترند صاعد على الويكلي قد يعود لتصحيح بعد الاختراق البسيط خصوصأ وان المجنون خلال الخمس دقائق الاخيرة في اوج جنونه 350 نقطة في اقل من دقيقة فيرجى الانتظار

----------


## CJA

> ابن الايييييه ثثنية نؤطه فدقيقتين . 
> تم التعزيز من 225.9 . 
> وياستاااار استر .

 اخى تعزيز شراء :Yikes3: 
بامر الله تنجح بس خلى بالك لان الاسواق مش طبيعيه

----------


## DR.NAAS

رحنا فيها 
اعدام  :Thmbdn:

----------


## forex147

> الين دولار كان نموذج للولف ويف على الديلي واتحقق لكن على الويكلي في نموذج ثاني وشكله 
> غريب مين عارف

 صبح صبح فاكرين 
حمد لله على السلامه بوحه

----------


## fxaqaba

انا شايف تعطوه حقنة بنج قبل ما تدخلو اي صفقة

----------


## hawee

هذا عاوز قزازتين بنج مش حقنة وحدة بس

----------


## CJA

> انا شايف تعطوه حقنة بنج قبل ما تدخلو اي صفقة

  
البنج ده انا هخده لانى دخلت ثوانى غرفتى و رجعت لاقيت المنظر ده  :Yikes3:  :Compress:

----------


## fxaqaba

هذا ما يدعى بالهبوط ولكن بدون مظلية  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:

----------


## hawee

أنا نمت ساعة وحدة صحيت على الجنان هذا بس الحمدلله أنا كنت بايع بـ 22995 وقفلت على طول علة 22800أول ما شفت الإنهيار خفت بصراحة

----------


## CJA

> هذا ما يدعى بالهبوط ولكن بدون مظلية

 على فكرة المجنون حكاية :Yikes3:  و تعليقاتك حكاية تانية :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## hawee

هذا اسمه قصف صاروخي مش هبوط

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> ياجماعة الشمعة الخاصة بالمجنون خرمت الشاشة و نزله على الترابيزة

 ههههههههههه انا طعلعت من الشاشه وخرمت عيني  :Yikes3:

----------


## egypt0

انا بصراحه اما شفت الهبوط دخلت من 228 وخرجت ب 300 نقطه لله الحمد

----------


## jedawy

I have margin call because of this MAD . My balance is zerooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

الي فاتح صفقات شراء يسكرها مع الارتداد المجنون نازل لمستويات تحتحتحت

----------


## CJA

> انا بصراحه اما شفت الهبوط دخلت من 228 وخرجت ب 300 نقطه لله الحمد

 مبارك يا باشا و بالخير ديما يا رب  :Thumb:

----------


## CJA

> الي فاتح صفقات شراء يسكرها مع الارتداد المجنون نازل لمستويات تحتحتحت

 حج دبى صباح الفل 
انا و اضع اوامر شراء عند 221.10 نظره لدعم قديم لو فاكره :012:  
احب اسمع رايك :Note:

----------


## hawee

تم الدخول بيع على 22736

----------


## egypt0

> الي فاتح صفقات شراء يسكرها مع الارتداد المجنون نازل لمستويات تحتحتحت

   
اكتر من كده ايه  :Yikes3:  
بلغنا بتحليلك اخى دبى

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

نشوف صورة بعد التعب

----------


## فوركسي طموح

تم اغلاق العقود اللي من 228.3 
والعقود اللي من 225.5  
عند 226.88 
وخرجنا وموش حنخووووش الا لما تنتهي الزوبعه كلها

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

اذا اليوم تم اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات تحت مستوي 231 خلاص رايحين لسنة الماضية نشوف 222 221  219   218

----------


## egypt0

اخى دبى هل تنصح بدخول اى عقود بيع حاليا اما ننتظر؟

----------


## medo161441

السلام عليكم
مازالت سياسة ضرب الاستراتيجيات هى القائد
الرجاء توخى الحذر عند الاقتناع بالهبوط سيرتد صاحبنا
لا تنسوا 248.00 وضرب استراتيجية التعديل وصعوده حتى 251.15 ومنا الكل اجمع على الصعود حتى 253.00 254.00 ومستويات جديده
الرجاء قراءة افكار صناع السوق

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

يا جماعة صرلي 4 سنين في الفوركس نفسي اعرف مين همه صناع السوق

----------


## bo7a

صبح صبح   أنا نفسي أفهم مين اللي عمل في ابو الأندال كدا  ؟ هو أنا مش بدخل أنام شوية غير لما أصحي الاقي الاوضاع بايظة   225.15  دعم قوي جدا اذا تم كسره يبقي هنشوف مستويات 222.00  و  219.00    بس غالباً هيكون فيه تصحيح إلي مستويات 232.60   في الطريق محطات 227.50  و  228.60  و 229.80  و  231.75   أعتقد تحديد المصير هيكون عند مستوي  231.75  و  225.15   اذا هبط وارتد من 225.15  يبقي هنشوف 231.75  والعكس في حال الارتداد من فوق   أما الكسر يبقي اتحدد وجهة الزوج إما بالهبوط ل  219.00  أو الصعود ل 240.00   والله أعلم   أنا معايا عقود شراء وهعزز بأمر الله في حال اختبار 225.15  مرة تانية   المهم هو إغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات وصبح صبح ع الحبايب

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

شوف يا معلمة هو هينزل دلوقت رايح يختبرها وانا والله فاتح بيع لهناك وربنا يستر  ستوبي227

----------


## bo7a

> شوف يا معلمة هو هينزل دلوقت رايح يختبرها وانا والله فاتح بيع لهناك وربنا يستر ستوبي227

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله يا معلمة  
والله رغم اني فاتح شراء والعقود خسرانه الا اني افضل الهبوط مرة تانية ل  225.00  علشان نشوف ايه اللي هيحصل  
لو كسر هقفل العقود وادخل بيع ولو ارتد هعزز من هناك وربك يسهلها

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

ضرب الستوب يا معلمة

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

يا نهار ابيض هو طلع ضرب لستوب ونزل 50 نقطة اول مرة احط ستوب

----------


## bo7a

ولا يهمك يا معلمة ان شاء الله متعوضة

----------


## aboali

> هو الان على ابواب العشرينات وممكن يفضل يكمل نزول حتى اخر الشهر تقريبا وعلشان كده انا مش شايف اى فرصه للشراء الان

 شايف يا عم بوحه انا قولتك مفيش اى فرصه للشراء قبل شهر 9

----------


## bo7a

> شايف يا عم بوحه انا قولتك مفيش اى فرصه للشراء قبل شهر 9

 الكبير كبير يا باشا ... بس انت عارفه مجنون ابن مجنون وممكن قبل الشهر ما يخلص يكون وصل 250.00   :Ohmy:  
بس عموما أنا شايف تصحيح قادم قبل مواصلة الهبوط وربنا يسترها على الكل

----------


## fxaqaba

.

----------


## فوركسي طموح

والله يامعلم فرصة الشراء جيده . 
ولكن تم الاكتفاء بالمشاهده والصبر لان عندي شوية عقود مفتوحه من فوق عند 234 وللاسف لم اضع  لها لاوقف ولا هيدج ودي غلطه  :Doh:  :Doh: ووضعت وقفها الان عند 221 اول الموجه الصعوديه .  
والاتجاه الان صوب الباوند دولار  :Regular Smile:

----------


## bo7a

> .

 تسلم الايادي يا معلمة ومعلش انا اسف جدا والله النت فصل عندي ومقدرتش احط الشارت  
صبح صبح يا زعيمنا واخبار الكاميرا الشقية ايه ؟

----------


## bo7a

> والله يامعلم فرصة الشراء جيده . 
> ولكن تم الاكتفاء بالمشاهده والصبر لان عندي شوية عقود مفتوحه من فوق عند 234 وللاسف لم اضع لها لاوقف ولا هيدج ودي غلطه ووضعت وقفها الان عند 221 اول الموجه الصعوديه .  
> والاتجاه الان صوب الباوند دولار

 والله يا معلمة كلامك زي الفل وانا مقتنع جدا بالصعود علي الاقل للتصحيح  
عموما اذا اغلق الباوند دولار فوق مستوي 1.9870  ولو بشمعة ساعة يبقي هنشوف ابو الاندال فوق  
أمانة عليك يا معلمة عاوز تقرير مفصل من كبير السباحين لأني تايه في وسط البحر  
وصبح صبح ع البحر يا ملك البحر

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

والله يا معلمة ده شغال ضرب ستوبات بس

----------


## فوركسي طموح

انا معك اننا في تصحيح يامعلمه ولكنه اتى عميقا . 
ينتفي كل ذلك اذا كسر بداية الموجتين الصعوديتين 221 و19622 وهي وقفي . 
عقود المجنون لو ضربها فهي وان كانت مؤثره ولكن ولله الحمد حتكون محصلة الاسبوع في المجنون ربح بسيط   . 
اما ان ضرب عقود الباوند دولار فأكثر من خمس طاعشر بالميه من الحساب حيروح ولله الحمد الان بعضها محقق ربح حلو وبعضها هو الان عند نقطة الدخول 19862 ولكني ساصبر عليها في مغامره غير محسوبة المخاطر  :Regular Smile: . 
ومافيش المره دي ملاحقة السعر طلوع ونزول مثل ماعلمتنا وحنريح نفافيخنا شوي من متابعة الشارت مثل ماتفقنا امس و أما الوقف والا ربح حلو وصبح صبح عى الحلو  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aboali

هو احنا ليه كل شويه نقول فرصه للشراء فرصه تصحيح خلاص تشبع بيع مش عارف ايه
لماذا ناخذ الترند صديق ونمشى معاه 
مفيش حاجه فى الفوركس اسمها تشبع بيع ولا حاجه اسمها اصله تعب من كتر النزول وده كان درس لى من قبل شوفت بعيد عنكم المارجن بسببه
وكما قولت من قبل يا جماعه الخير ان فى عوامل كتر تساعده المجنون على نزوله تانى
وانا مصمم يا بوحه ان الشراء ليس قبل ما يغلق شمعه الشهر الحالى وبعدها نقرر
وتقبلو تحياتى

----------


## aboali

يا جماعه الخير شمعه الساعه بال 500 بب نزول ونقول يلا شراء
اقل شمعه عامله 100 :150 بب نزول يعنى ترند جامد طحن

----------


## aboali

انا شايف ان 223.00 قريبه جدااااا

----------


## فوركسي طموح

تم زيادة التخريب وشراء المجنون من السعر الحالي 226.23 .

----------


## hawee

> هو احنا ليه كل شويه نقول فرصه للشراء فرصه تصحيح خلاص تشبع بيع مش عارف ايه
> لماذا ناخذ الترند صديق ونمشى معاه 
> مفيش حاجه فى الفوركس اسمها تشبع بيع ولا حاجه اسمها اصله تعب من كتر النزول وده كان درس لى من قبل شوفت بعيد عنكم المارجن بسببه
> وكما قولت من قبل يا جماعه الخير ان فى عوامل كتر تساعده المجنون على نزوله تانى
> وانا مصمم يا بوحه ان الشراء ليس قبل ما يغلق شمعه الشهر الحالى وبعدها نقرر
> وتقبلو تحياتى

  
كلامك صحيح 
أنا كنت أول ألعب مع الارتدادات وشفت خساير أشكال وألوان 
لكن الآن أن شغال مع الترند العام للزوج عندنا الباوند عمال يضعف أمام كل الأزواج والين يطلع بسبب تسييل محافظ الأسهم 
والترند اليومي نزوووول يعني مع الوقت راح ينزل مهما ارتد (ريح شويه)

----------


## سند1

> يا جماعه الخير شمعه الساعه بال 500 بب نزول ونقول يلا شراء
> اقل شمعه عامله 100 :150 بب نزول يعنى ترند جامد طحن

 صح الترند حبيبي معاه معاه في الطلوع او النزول :Clap:  :Drive1:

----------


## aboali

> تم زيادة التخريب وشراء المجنون من السعر الحالي 226.23 .

  
حبيب قلبى يا غالى هو انت اشتريت عند الرقم ده ليه طيب خذ بالك 30 :40 بب واخلع :Icon26:

----------


## سند1

> تم زيادة التخريب وشراء المجنون من السعر الحالي 226.23 .

 الله يزينها من عنده انا اخذته نزول والترند مازال نزول

----------


## aboali

> تم زيادة التخريب وشراء المجنون من السعر الحالي 226.23 .

  

> حبيب قلبى يا غالى هو انت اشتريت عند الرقم ده ليه طيب خذ بالك 30 :40 بب واخلع

   يارب تكون خلعت  :Icon26:

----------


## THE CAPTIN

السلام عليكم  
الجميع انتباة  
قامت البنوك بضخ اموال لتأمين مظلة الهبوط فقط 
يعني الهبوط حاصل حاصل وانما تأمين عدم الهبوط السريع لحماية اقتصاديات العالم 
احذروا اخوتي 
تحياتي ابو سلطان

----------


## hawee

يعني نبيع زيادة؟ 
أنا دخلت بيع بمتوسط 22651

----------


## CJA

> كلامك صحيح 
> أنا كنت أول ألعب مع الارتدادات وشفت خساير أشكال وألوان 
> لكن الآن أن شغال مع الترند العام للزوج عندنا الباوند عمال يضعف أمام كل الأزواج والين يطلع بسبب تسييل محافظ الأسهم 
> والترند اليومي نزوووول يعني مع الوقت راح ينزل مهما ارتد (ريح شويه)

 انا مصفر حساب قبل كده بسبب الارتدادت و التصحيح لكن مع الترند :Thumb:

----------


## hawee

تتوقعون يكسر قاع اليوم؟

----------


## hawee

كسر خلاص

----------


## aboali

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ابن المجنونه
شمعه 5 دقائق هبوط200 بب
ليه ابن مين فى مصر ده

----------


## aboali

ولسه
ولسه
ولسه

----------


## aboali

خلاص على ابواب هدفى العزيز
223.10

----------


## aboali

وبعده221.90
على بكره ان شاء الله

----------


## hawee

داو جونز نازل أكثر من 200 نقطة

----------


## CJA

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ابن المجنونه
> شمعه 5 دقائق هبوط200 بب
> ليه ابن مين فى مصر ده

  
بجد مش مصدق انا دخلت اشرب رجعت كنت هبلع الكبايه :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:

----------


## aboali

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ابن المجنونه
> شمعه 5 دقائق هبوط200 بب
> ليه ابن مين فى مصر ده

  

> ولسه
> ولسه
> ولسه

  

> خلاص على ابواب هدفى العزيز
> 223.10

 الحمدلله تحقق هدفى الاول  :Thumb:   

> وبعده221.90
> على بكره ان شاء الله

 وفى انتظار هذا الهدف اليوم بقه طالما الشغل جنان فى جنان  :013:

----------


## hawee

داو نزول 300 نقطة

----------


## aboali

احلى حاجه يا جماعه الخير الشغل هذه الايام مع تعارضى الشديد للى بيقول السوق غير واضح
غير واضح ازاى السوق فى هبووووووووووووط اهو
واحلى حاجه فى السوق انه معرفش التشبع والا استراتجيه معينه ولا اى مقاومه ولا دعم يبقى هذه فرصه حلوه لينا
على العموم امامه 220.95
لو كسرها يبقى بكره الباوند هيساوى ين
ولا مين ده بكره بقرشين

----------


## aboali

الحمدلله  يا رب العالمين تحقق الهدف الثانى لى 221.95

----------


## aboali

1000 بب نزول اليوم
يعنى اللى بايع امبارح وراح الشغل 
يبقه امه بتحبه

----------


## hawee

تم إغلاق شمعة الأربع ساعات بهبوط عنييييييييف

----------


## hawee

القاع الأسبوعي السابق 22090

----------


## aboali

> صبح صبح   أنا نفسي أفهم مين اللي عمل في ابو الأندال كدا ؟ هو أنا مش بدخل أنام شوية غير لما أصحي الاقي الاوضاع بايظة   225.15 دعم قوي جدا اذا تم كسره يبقي هنشوف مستويات 222.00 و 219.00   بس غالباً هيكون فيه تصحيح إلي مستويات 232.60   في الطريق محطات 227.50 و 228.60 و 229.80 و 231.75   أعتقد تحديد المصير هيكون عند مستوي 231.75 و 225.15   اذا هبط وارتد من 225.15 يبقي هنشوف 231.75 والعكس في حال الارتداد من فوق   أما الكسر يبقي اتحدد وجهة الزوج إما بالهبوط ل 219.00 أو الصعود ل 240.00 والله أعلم   أنا معايا عقود شراء وهعزز بأمر الله في حال اختبار 225.15 مرة تانية   المهم هو إغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات وصبح صبح ع الحبايب

  

> شايف يا عم بوحه انا قولتك مفيش اى فرصه للشراء قبل شهر 9

  

> هو احنا ليه كل شويه نقول فرصه للشراء فرصه تصحيح خلاص تشبع بيع مش عارف ايه
> لماذا ناخذ الترند صديق ونمشى معاه 
> مفيش حاجه فى الفوركس اسمها تشبع بيع ولا حاجه اسمها اصله تعب من كتر النزول وده كان درس لى من قبل شوفت بعيد عنكم المارجن بسببه
> وكما قولت من قبل يا جماعه الخير ان فى عوامل كتر تساعده المجنون على نزوله تانى
> وانا مصمم يا بوحه ان الشراء ليس قبل ما يغلق شمعه الشهر الحالى وبعدها نقرر
> وتقبلو تحياتى

  

> يا جماعه الخير شمعه الساعه بال 500 بب نزول ونقول يلا شراء
> اقل شمعه عامله 100 :150 بب نزول يعنى ترند جامد طحن

  

> انا شايف ان 223.00 قريبه جدااااا

  

> تم زيادة التخريب وشراء المجنون من السعر الحالي 226.23 .

  

> حبيب قلبى يا غالى هو انت اشتريت عند الرقم ده ليه طيب خذ بالك 30 :40 بب واخلع

  

> يارب تكون خلعت

  

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ابن المجنونه
> شمعه 5 دقائق هبوط200 بب
> ليه ابن مين فى مصر ده

  

> ولسه
> ولسه
> ولسه

  

> خلاص على ابواب هدفى العزيز
> 223.10

  

> وبعده221.90
> على بكره ان شاء الله

  

> الحمدلله تحقق هدفى الاول  
> وفى انتظار هذا الهدف اليوم بقه طالما الشغل جنان فى جنان

  

> احلى حاجه يا جماعه الخير الشغل هذه الايام مع تعارضى الشديد للى بيقول السوق غير واضح
> غير واضح ازاى السوق فى هبووووووووووووط اهو
> واحلى حاجه فى السوق انه معرفش التشبع والا استراتجيه معينه ولا اى مقاومه ولا دعم يبقى هذه فرصه حلوه لينا
> على العموم امامه 220.95
> لو كسرها يبقى بكره الباوند هيساوى ين
> ولا مين ده بكره بقرشين

  

> الحمدلله يا رب العالمين تحقق الهدف الثانى لى 221.95

  

> 1000 بب نزول اليوم
> يعنى اللى بايع امبارح وراح الشغل 
> يبقه امه بتحبه

 هذه محصله اليوم الحمدلله 
انا بقى فى اجازه من اليوم  :012:

----------


## سند1

> هذه محصله اليوم الحمدلله 
> انا بقى فى اجازه من اليوم

 الف الف مبروووووووك بنسبه ليه العقود مازالت مفتوحه

----------


## bo7a

مليون مبروك يا ابو علي ومبروك لكل الكسبانين ... ربنا يبارك  
والله يعوض علي الخسرانين وان شاء الله اسبوع قادم أحلي وأجمل وأفضل وكله ارباح بفضل الله  
صبح صبح يا عم الحاج

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح على الناس الحلوه  
أيه إلي حصل في غيابي أشوف السوق كله تحت أنا أعتزلت الفوركس كنت مسافر بس شغال على الذهب 100% أحلى من العملات الحمد لله جنيت أرباح جميله في أسبوعين والآن أنا رجعت لكم مع الفوركس شو أخبار المجنون أبيع من المستوى 224 والهدف مفتوح لين بكره ولا في أمل أنه يطلع غلى 225 مره ثانيه

----------


## fxaqaba



----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح على الناس الحلوه  
> أيه إلي حصل في غيابي أشوف السوق كله تحت أنا أعتزلت الفوركس كنت مسافر بس شغال على الذهب 100% أحلى من العملات الحمد لله جنيت أرباح جميله في أسبوعين والآن أنا رجعت لكم مع الفوركس شو أخبار المجنون أبيع من المستوى 224 والهدف مفتوح لين بكره ولا في أمل أنه يطلع غلى 225 مره ثانيه

 مساء الورد يا معلمة ... والله واحشني يا معلم متهاوي  
ماشي يا عم الغالي للغالي ... رحت ع الدهب وسبتنا احنا مع المجانين  
صبح صبح

----------


## Mothawee

اعمل ايه قلت اجرب بس حركته جميله ومفهومه وصادق وعاقل  
المهم اعمل ايه مع المجنون نبيع ولا نشتري

----------


## bo7a

> 

  
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  . مسخررررررررررررة  
صبح صبح يا معلمة ... الواد دا شبه ديشه بتاع الكباب   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> اعمل ايه قلت اجرب بس حركته جميله ومفهومه وصادق وعاقل  
> المهم اعمل ايه مع المجنون نبيع ولا نشتري

 الله يوفقك يا معلمة .... لو تسمع كلامي وبلاش بيع ولا شراء النهاردا خالص

----------


## Mothawee

امال نعمل أييييه نكتفي بالتفرج

----------


## bo7a

> امال نعمل أييييه نكتفي بالتفرج

  :Thumb:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> انا معك اننا في تصحيح يامعلمه ولكنه اتى عميقا . 
> ينتفي كل ذلك اذا كسر بداية الموجتين الصعوديتين 221 و19622 وهي وقفي . 
> عقود المجنون لو ضربها فهي وان كانت مؤثره ولكن ولله الحمد حتكون محصلة الاسبوع في المجنون ربح بسيط . 
> اما ان ضرب عقود الباوند دولار فأكثر من خمس طاعشر بالميه من الحساب حيروح ولله الحمد الان بعضها محقق ربح حلو وبعضها هو الان عند نقطة الدخول 19862 ولكني ساصبر عليها في مغامره غير محسوبة المخاطر . 
> ومافيش المره دي ملاحقة السعر طلوع ونزول مثل ماعلمتنا وحنريح نفافيخنا شوي من متابعة الشارت مثل ماتفقنا امس و أما الوقف والا ربح حلو وصبح صبح عى الحلو

 اييييييييه اللي حصل يامعلمه فغيابي  :Regular Smile:   
الحمد لله ان المجنون قرب من حاول كسر بداية الموجه الحافزه وارتد قبله باربعين نقطه والتصحيح عند اليوت من الممكن ان يصل الى 100% من كامل الموجه ولكن لايتعداها بنقطه . 
تم غلق العقود الي من 226.23 وكذلك العقود المتفعله من 224.50 على السعر الحالي 227.5 ولله الحمد . 
اعتقد ان الموجه الحاليه التي ابتدأت من 221.11 قد تكون هي الخامسه وانه الان قد يكون يصحح لكل الخمس الموجات الكبرى نظرا لحدة التصحيح مع انه حتى الان لم يتجاوز بداية الموجه الاخيره . 
ولكن سأتشبت بالعقود المفتوحه من 234 وبنفس الوقف السابق 221 وهو بداية الموجه لعلها لم تكن الخامسه وانه فاضل موجه فوق او لعل التصحيح الان للهبوط يصل لنقطة الدخول قبل كسر 221 وان ضرب الوقف فلله الحمد من قبل ومن بعد وصبح صبح على بعد  :012:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

ابو علي ههههههه والله اني لم اقراء تحذيرك وكلامك عندما اشتريت ياكبييييييييييير . 
كنت قايل اني ماراح اخش فالمجنون وكنت مرتبط فجيت حطيت الرد اني اشتريت وطلعت الان لما قرأت ردودك والحاحك وحرصك على ابناء الحته . 
ماقول الا كبييييير ياكبيييير وصبح صبح على الكبير  :Thumb: . 
ومازال هناك امل اننا انطلقنا في موجه حافزه جديده مادام التصحيح لم يكسر بداية الموجه الحافزه السابقه او على الاقل التصحيح لهبوط يصل لمستويات مرتفعه قبل الهبوط . 
وصبح صبح على الهبوط  :Regular Smile: .

----------


## bo7a

> اييييييييه اللي حصل يامعلمه فغيابي   
> الحمد لله ان المجنون قرب من حاول كسر بداية الموجه الحافزه وارتد قبله باربعين نقطه والتصحيح عند اليوت من الممكن ان يصل الى 100% من كامل الموجه ولكن لايتعداها بنقطه . 
> تم غلق العقود الي من 226.23 وكذلك العقود المتفعله من 224.50 على السعر الحالي 227.5 ولله الحمد . 
> اعتقد ان الموجه الحاليه التي ابتدأت من 221.11 قد تكون هي الخامسه وانه الان قد يكون يصحح لكل الخمس الموجات الكبرى نظرا لحدة التصحيح مع انه حتى الان لم يتجاوز بداية الموجه الاخيره . 
> ولكن سأتشبت بالعقود المفتوحه من 234 وبنفس الوقف السابق 221 وهو بداية الموجه لعلها لم تكن الخامسه وانه فاضل موجه فوق او لعل التصحيح الان للهبوط يصل لنقطة الدخول قبل كسر 221 وان ضرب الوقف فلله الحمد من قبل ومن بعد وصبح صبح على بعد

 تسلملي الأيادي يا قمر والله شايف الانتظار للأسبوع القادم أفضل  
النهاردا مش هيكون أقل من امبارح في العواصف الينية والباوندية والدولارية  
والواحد فيه اللي مكفيه .... اللي جمعناه في شهر طار في يوم وربنا يعوض علينا  
والله خرجت من العقود بخسارة علشان اعرف اريح شوية لان اعصابي تعبت من المتابعة والمراقبة  
وبيحسدونا علشان قاعدين في بيوتنا .... والله حاجة تقرف ومحدش فاهم حاجة ولا حتي أنا   :Nono:  
صبح صبح يا معلمة وربنا يجيب العواقب سليمة  
وصبح يا عم الحاج علي سليمة

----------


## medhat 2007

ازيك يا بوحة عامل ايه و حشنى جدا و الله و السوق الاسبوع دا كان اهبل و ندل و كل اللى تقدر تقوله كل الازواج كانوا مجانين تقريبا و النهاردة يا كان فى شمعة لابو الاندال على الربع ساعة ب 260 نقطة او اكتر و الله خلونا بره احسن

----------


## هشام الدمرداش

وانا أعتقد اننا ناخد أجازه بعد 1000 نقطه اليوم  والطمع يقل ما جمع

----------


## bo7a

> ازيك يا بوحة عامل ايه و حشنى جدا و الله و السوق الاسبوع دا كان اهبل و ندل و كل اللى تقدر تقوله كل الازواج كانوا مجانين تقريبا و النهاردة يا كان فى شمعة لابو الاندال على الربع ساعة ب 260 نقطة او اكتر و الله خلونا بره احسن

 الحمد لله اخبارك ايه يا مدحت باشا ... والله انت اللي واحشني موت يا قمر  
فعلا الانتظار أفضل من المغامرة .. لا دي مش مغامرة .. دي مقامرة وحرام الواحد يرمي نفسه في وسط النار دي  
يا عم الحاج دا الواحد صحته بقت علي قده ... دا انا بقيت أنهج وأنا قاعد   
وموعودين بزوج معتوه ابن معتوه يجيب الضغط والسكر وبيجري زي الكلب الأعمي لا هو شايف حاجة ولا حاسس بحاجة  
ربنا يهدي الأجواء دي ويخليها تمر بسلام علي الجميع  
يارب يارب ما تكتب علي حد فينا خسارة أبداً واجعل أيامنا كلها مكسب والأهم مكسب رضاك  
صبح صبح يا زعامة

----------


## bo7a

> وانا أعتقد اننا ناخد أجازه بعد 1000 نقطه اليوم والطمع يقل ما جمع

 مليون مبروك عليك يا غالي وربنا يزيدك من فضله وكرمه  
وصبح صبح

----------


## فوركسي طموح

تم تخريبها مرة اخرى يامعلم والشراء من 223.64 والوقف عند اول الموجه برضو وصبح صبح على برضو  :Regular Smile:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

السبب يامعلمه انا لي ساعتين وبراقب النذل وان شاء الله يصيب وصبح صبح على يصيب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aboali

> الف الف مبروووووووك بنسبه ليه العقود مازالت مفتوحه الله يبارك فيك يا غالىما هى العقود المفتوحه بتاعتك

  

> مليون مبروك يا ابو علي ومبروك لكل الكسبانين ... ربنا يبارك  
> والله يعوض علي الخسرانين وان شاء الله اسبوع قادم أحلي وأجمل وأفضل وكله ارباح بفضل الله  
> صبح صبح يا عم الحاج

 الله يبارك فيك يا بوحه انت فين يا راجل اليوم كان مسخره الواحد يدخل صفقه والهدف بعد 200:300 بب ويتحقق فى ثوانى   

> ابو علي ههههههه والله اني لم اقراء تحذيرك وكلامك عندما اشتريت ياكبييييييييييير . 
> كنت قايل اني ماراح اخش فالمجنون وكنت مرتبط فجيت حطيت الرد اني اشتريت وطلعت الان لما قرأت ردودك والحاحك وحرصك على ابناء الحته . 
> ماقول الا كبييييير ياكبيييير وصبح صبح على الكبير . 
> .

 يا حبيبى انا كنت قلقان عليك فقط ومش عارف اتصل بيك  :Icon26:  ارجو منك اضافتى على الياهوو او الهوتميل    aboali25252

----------


## فوركسي طموح

جاب مية وعشر نؤؤؤؤؤاط على السريع بس موش حنئفل . 
اما حياة الذيب ولا مماته وصبح صبح على مماته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## medhat 2007

و الله يا فوركسى الوضع اصبح كوميدى جدا و الخطورة بتزيد دا نزل فى نص ساعة 200 نقطة و طلع منهم 120 تانى يعنى لو لاى ظرف طارى مكناش متابعين الوضع ينبقى مفلسين او من اصحاب الالوف و صبح على الالوفات و من راى الشخصى ان الترلينج هو الحل حفاظا على المكسب و على الاعصاب برده

----------


## فوركسي طموح

تسلم يامدحت . 
 تم اعادة الوقف السابق خوفا من ان السي لم تنتهي ويكون فاضلها شوي بس ان شاء الله ان الموجه اللي طلعت خمس موجات وهي حتى لو كانت تصحيح فهي موجه اولى منه  . 
ونسأل الله التوفيق للجميع وتصبحو على خير يارجاله وصبح صبح على الرجاله .

----------


## DR.NAAS

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخواني الاعزاء اعزي حالي واعزي اخواني الذين خسرو
ولمن زارهم عزرائيل الفوركس ( المارجن كووول)
واهني لكل من ربح وجعلها الله خيره لمن خسرو والله يعوض علينا انشالله.
اخواني انشالله مايدخل اليأس قلب ابن آدم فاعلم ان اليأس مقبرة التاجر
والمهم ان نستفيد من الاخطاء
علما بانني خسرت خساره لم اتوقعها في حياتي 
ولم يتبقى الا القليل القليل والخساره هي خسارة الدين والعقل
وباذن الله تعالى سوف يعوضنا الله على مافات من سهر وتعب الليالي 
وتقبلو تحياتي,,

----------


## فوركسي طموح

ايه اللي بيحصل يارجاله  :Regular Smile: . 
تم ضرب الوقف لكافة عقود المجنون وبالفعل طلع التصحيح لكامل الخمس موجات الكبرى . 
والله خساره كبيره ولكنها من ارباح الاسبوع وزادت من الصفقه الاخيره :Doh:  :Doh:  . 
تم الاتجاه للباوند دولار والتعزيز من السعر الحالي  19689 اضافة للعقود السابقه والوقف تم وضعه لكل العقود 19620 مع انه قرب منه اثناء الانغطاط في النوم وان ضرب يبقى راح الكتيييير ولكن مافيش يأس   :Regular Smile:  . 
وصبح صبح على اليأس

----------


## [email protected]

> ايه اللي بيحصل يارجاله . 
> تم ضرب الوقف لكافة عقود المجنون وبالفعل طلع التصحيح لكامل الخمس موجات الكبرى . 
> والله خساره كبيره ولكنها من ارباح الاسبوع وزادت من الصفقه الاخيره . 
> تم الاتجاه للباوند دولار والتعزيز من السعر الحالي 19689 اضافة للعقود السابقه والوقف تم وضعه لكل العقود 19620 مع انه قرب منه اثناء الانغطاط في النوم وان ضرب يبقى راح الكتيييير ولكن مافيش يأس  .  وصبح صبح على اليأس

 والله اضحكتني جزاك الله كل الخير نفس الحال معي ونظل نراقب  ونراقب   :Nono:  ونراقب  :Nono:  ونراقب   :Nono:

----------


## forex147

يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله
رش الميه يا بليه روق الوكاله والماشيين في الشارع
وصبح صبح

----------


## medhat 2007

صباح الفل على الكل و يجعله يوم خير و يرزق الله سبحانه و تعالى الجميع

----------


## medhat 2007

ايه يار جالة انتوا لسه نايمين و لا ايه فينك يا بوحة ؟

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> ايه اللي بيحصل يارجاله . 
> تم ضرب الوقف لكافة عقود المجنون وبالفعل طلع التصحيح لكامل الخمس موجات الكبرى . 
> والله خساره كبيره ولكنها من ارباح الاسبوع وزادت من الصفقه الاخيره . 
> تم الاتجاه للباوند دولار والتعزيز من السعر الحالي 19689 اضافة للعقود السابقه والوقف تم وضعه لكل العقود 19620 مع انه قرب منه اثناء الانغطاط في النوم وان ضرب يبقى راح الكتيييير ولكن مافيش يأس  . 
> وصبح صبح على اليأس

 الله  واكببببببببببر . 
يامعلم انا كنت مرتبك جدا والعرق عم يتصبب لاني من زمان من ايام اخر خساره ماخشيت بنسبة عقود تتعدى العشرين بالميه وأولت ابعد عن الشاشه كم ساعه ولما رجعت ...ااااه على لما رجعت .  
تم ضرب ثلثين ليمت العقود الاخيره وهي تخريبه كبيره وكانت نسبتها 15 بالميه من الحساب بعد مية نقطه عند 19794 . 
وكذلك تم اقفال العقود الصوغننه اللي من 19768 و 19810 و19862 عند السعر الحالي 19914ولله الحمد والمنه . 
والباوند دولار اعتقد انه الان طالع فموجه خامسه نهائيه وأقل اهدافها هي 50 بالميه من الموجه الرابعه اللي نزلت وقد وضعت ليمت الخمسه بالميه الباقيين من 19689عند 20130 والوقف 19620 . https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...91&postcount=5
الحمد لله والشكر له  ولا حياة مع اليأس ولا يأس مع الحياة وصبح صبح على الحياة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## forex147

> الله واكببببببببببر . 
> يامعلم انا كنت مرتبك جدا والعرق عم يتصبب لاني من زمان من ايام اخر خساره ماخشيت بنسبة عقود تتعدى العشرين بالميه وأولت ابعد عن الشاشه كم ساعه ولما رجعت ...ااااه على لما رجعت .  
> تم ضرب ثلثين ليمت العقود الاخيره وهي تخريبه كبيره وكانت نسبتها 15 بالميه من الحساب بعد مية نقطه عند 19794 . 
> وكذلك تم اقفال العقود الصوغننه اللي من 19768 و 19810 و19862 عند السعر الحالي 19914ولله الحمد والمنه . 
> والباوند دولار اعتقد انه الان طالع فموجه خامسه نهائيه وأقل اهدافها هي 50 بالميه من الموجه الرابعه اللي نزلت وقد وضعت ليمت الخمسه بالميه الباقيين من 19689عند 20130 والوقف 19620 . https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...91&postcount=5 
> الحمد لله والشكر له ولا حياة مع اليأس ولا يأس مع الحياة وصبح صبح على الحياة

 الف الف مبررووووك والله يرزقك من فضله

----------


## fxaqaba

لغاية اي ساعة اليوم  بتوقيت غرينتش يمكن التداول على برنامج فوركس سليوشن

----------


## fxaqaba

مفيش  رد.......؟؟  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:

----------


## fxaqaba

حتطلع الحارة واسأل

----------


## bo7a

صباح الفل والياسمين علي عيون كل الحلوين   اجازة سعيدة على الجميع واسبوع قادم ملئ بالارباح ان شاء الله   مبروك علي كل الكسبانين وربنا يبارك ويزيد من أرباحنا ويرزقنا برزق طيب حلال   ومعوضة باذن الله علي كل الخسرانين وأسبوع قادم أفضل ان شاء الله   أعتقد بعد الحركة العنيفة اللي شهدها السوق الأسبوع الماضي واللي أطاحت بحسابات كتير وخسرت ناس كتير وأنا أولهم   هيكون الأسبوع دا مهم جدا في تحديد مسار الزوج الفترة القادمة باذن الله   وهنتابع ان شاء الله فنياً وأساسياً و 100  خط تحت أساسياً   برغم قناعتي التامة بان التحليل الفني هو سلاح المضاربين زي حالاتنا   إلا أن التحليل الأساسي مهم جدا ويجب متابعته بصفة دورية   وأخونا وحبيبنا وكبير حتتنا أبو سليمان ( برنانكي العرب ) الله يبارك فيه ما قصر معانا الفترة الماضية   وكان خير مرشد لنا في التعامل مع السوق بنظرة أساسية   وباذن الله يتابعنا بتقرير متميز كالعادة من شخص متميز  .  شايف ان الاغلاق الاسبوعي هيكون مهم جدا جدا وسنشهد حالات تذبذب كبيرة خلال الأسبوع القادم   وان حصل هنشوف زيارات متعددة لمستويات المقاومة والدعم لاختبارها مرة تانية   لي وجهة نظر متواضعة جدا علي المدي الطويل والمتوسط بالمرفقات أطرحها لأساتذتي لتصحيحها   وأدعو الله أن يوفقنا جميعا ويخلف علينا رزقاً طيباً ويعوض علينا بفضله وكرمه   صبح صبح علي الجميع وأسبوع قادم مربح باذن الله

----------


## أسامة سيد

صباح الخير يا وجه الخير  :Icon26:  
اتمني يكون ليا مكان في البلكون لمشاهدة اروع تأليف وتمثيل واخراج   :Inlove:  
بالنسبة للمجنون هل تعتقد ان الصعود هو سيد الموقف  
خاصة انه لم تستطع ايا من الشموع اليومية للاسبوع المنقضي ان تغلق اسفل 22110  :Nono:

----------


## Mothawee

صباح الفل  
صبح صبح  
شباب أبا بروكرز ممتاز يمكن التداول فيه على العملات الرأيسيه والمعادن الثمينه (الذهب والفضه)
غير شركه ويند سور

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الخير يا وجه الخير   اتمني يكون ليا مكان في البلكون لمشاهدة اروع تأليف وتمثيل واخراج    بالنسبة للمجنون هل تعتقد ان الصعود هو سيد الموقف   خاصة انه لم تستطع ايا من الشموع اليومية للاسبوع المنقضي ان تغلق اسفل 22110

 ايه النور دا كله ... حبيبنا أسامه باشا عندنا ومحدش قدنا   صباح الهنا يا زعيم   وجهة نظرك محترمة جدا وشارتك جميل وأنا متفق معاك تماماً وأرجح الصعود ولكن بشرط   كسر مستويات 227.70  و 230.50  والإغلاق فوقها يبقي ان شاء الله رحلة الصعود تبدأ   قبل كدا صعب شوية ومش هستعجل علي الشراء بأهداف كبيرة إلا بعد كسر هذه المستويات   الأسبوع دا هيكون مصيري وهتتحدد منه وجهة الزوج وبالتوفيق لنا كلنا ان شاء الله   وصبح صبح يا زعيم

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

نار

----------


## bo7a

> نار

 طيب صبح كدا يا معلمة  
صباحك وردي يا ورد ونهارك سعيد ان شاء الله واسبوع مربح لك وللجميع يا قمر  
وجهة نظر محترمة ومتفق معاك علي مستوي 229.25 /30    :Regular Smile:  
وصبح صبح علي   :Regular Smile:

----------


## forex147

صبح صبح 
يا معلمه ماتشيل هم الجاي احسن من اللي راح ان شاء الله
بس همتك معانا

----------


## ugsad

حبيب قلبي بوحة حمد الله على السلامة و صباح الصبح على عيون كل المعلمين  
ممكن تقول لي إيه رأيك في الهدف ده يا كبير المعلمين؟

----------


## moataz fathy

بسم الله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله 
اخوتى الافاضل هذه اول مشاركة ( فوركسية ) لى و ارجوا من الله الا تكون مضله لاحد و انا لست من اهل الخبرة على كل الاحوال.. 
ارى انه مالم تصدر اخبار جديدة تؤثر على المسار السعرى - (المؤشرات الرائده للدولار فى الخامسة عصر الاثنين و الثالثة الا عشر دقائق فجرا مؤشر جميع النشاطات الصناعية اليابانى ) و اعتقد خيار المتفرجين هو اصح خيار خلال هذة الفترات.. -  
فان السعر يشهد بعض الحيرة لتحديد الاتجاه الخصها كالتالى... 
 - الاتجاه اليومى و الاسبوعى للزوج هبوطى 
 - توقعات الهبوط على التحليل اقوى من توقعات الصعود 
 - يوجد انفراج سلبى يؤيد توقعات الهبوط رغم عدم تشبع مؤشر القوة النسبى الا انه قريب من مستويات التشبع  
 - التوقعات ببدء الحركة فى اتجاه صعودى الى ان يصل مؤشر القوة النسبى لحالة التشبع الكامل عند مستويات سعرية 227.9 - 228 بما يتماشى مع تريند توم ديمارك الهابط و بذلك يتم الانفراج السلبى ليعود السعر الى رحلة هبوط و اختبار مستوى دعم224.31  
- اما فى حالة كسر تريند توم ديمارك بالصعود ننتظر اختبار خط كامريلا اتش 3 اذا تم الاختراق بقوة يتم الدخول لونج اما اذا فشل فى الاختراق و اقفلت الشمعه فوق الخط ندخل شورت بهدف لا يقل عن 100 نقطة  
- فى كل الاحوال لا ننسى وضع الاستوب عند 50 - 70 نقطة اسفل سعر الدخول و ذلك لشدة ذبذبة الزوج 
التوضيح على الشارت 
ارجوا من اهل الخبرة التعليق و ابداء الراى
و الله المستعان

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح 
> يا معلمه ماتشيل هم الجاي احسن من اللي راح ان شاء الله
> بس همتك معانا

  
صبح صبح يا ريسنا ... الحمد لله علي كل حال  
وان شاء الله اللي جاي كله أحلي وأجمل من اللي فات ومعاك يا قمر ان شاء الله  
أخبار الواد جمال ابنك ايه ؟؟   :012:   ... الإخوان ناويين يقطعوه   :012:

----------


## bo7a

> حبيب قلبي بوحة حمد الله على السلامة و صباح الصبح على عيون كل المعلمين  
> ممكن تقول لي إيه رأيك في الهدف ده يا كبير المعلمين؟

 الله يسلمك يا قمر وصباح الفل والياسمين  
انت وجهة نظرك محترمة وزي الفل وأنا موافقك يا غالي .. بس أنا أفضل الإنتظار  
طول الأسبوع هكون خارج السوق متفرج ومتابع فقط ولكن أي فرصة هنحاول نناقشها سوا ان شاء الله  
والدخول بأمر الله هيكون مع بداية الأسبوع اللي بعده علي ما الصورة تكون اتضحت شوية  
وبالتوفيق يا قمرنا وصبح صبح

----------


## ugsad

> صباح الفل

  

> صبح صبح    شباب أبا بروكرز ممتاز يمكن التداول فيه على العملات الرأيسيه والمعادن الثمينه (الذهب والفضه) غير شركه ويند سور

    غالي يا حبيبنا و الطلب رخيص 
حتلاقي في سوق المعلم بوحة للفوركس كل حاجة   في عندك شركة MIG  http://www.migfx.ch/no_cache/ar/home/index.html
و رافعتها المالية حتى 200% و لكن أقل مبلغ لفتح الحساب فيها هو 2000 دولار أمريكي و و تعاملاتها في السحب و الإيداع بالتحويلات البنكية و لا تقبل كروت الإتمان و هي شركة سويسرية و مقرها في سويسرا
و على ما أعتقد هي أفضل شركة و محترمة جدا جدا، و لها ممثل عربي و يمكن أن أعطيك بريده لتحادثه على الماسنجر     و في شركة ألباري Alpary  www.altrade.co.uk   و هي صاحبة برنامج آل تريد Al Trade  و رافعتها المالية حتي 200% و يمكن فتح الحساب بها بمبلغ 200 دولار و تقبل التعامل بكارت الإتمان CREDIT CARD
و هي طبعا ممتازة و السبريد فيها الآن أصبح نقطتين على الأربعة أزواج الرئيسية و يعتبر تقريبا الأقل في باقي الأزواج و المعادن أيضا
و هي شركة إنجليزية و مقرها في قبرص    ,و في شركة نوث فينانس NorthFinance  و هي شركة لها فروع في كل مكان و مقرها في قبرص و بصراحة مش فاكر بالتحديد ما هي جنسيتها ! 
و دي رافعتها الملية حتى 500% و تتيح لك التجارة في 55 زوج ( يعني كل الأزواج الموجودة تقريبا ) و يمكن فتح الحساب بها بمبلغ 100 دولار  http://ar.northfinance.com/   و طبعا هناك شركات أخرى كثيرة بس أعتقد إن دول كفاية و الثلاثة يتعاملون ببرنامج ميتا تريدر Meta Trader و هذا هو الأهم يعني مش حاتشيل هم المؤشرات و طريقة التعامل مع كونصولة المتاجرة أي برنامج المتاجرة   و كل شركة لها مميزاتها و عيوبها طبعا بس الأولى هي الأفضل في جميع الأحوال لأني أعتقد و الله أعلم أن أغلب الشركات في قبرص هي شركات يهودية    يا ريت أكون أفدتك   سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## ugsad

> الله يسلمك يا قمر وصباح الفل والياسمين  
> انت وجهة نظرك محترمة وزي الفل وأنا موافقك يا غالي .. بس أنا أفضل الإنتظار  
> طول الأسبوع هكون خارج السوق متفرج ومتابع فقط ولكن أي فرصة هنحاول نناقشها سوا ان شاء الله  
> والدخول بأمر الله هيكون مع بداية الأسبوع اللي بعده علي ما الصورة تكون اتضحت شوية  
> وبالتوفيق يا قمرنا وصبح صبح

 
ربنا يبارك فيك و يرزقك الخيرات إنت و كل كل الأحبة الغالين المشاركين في هذا الموضوع
و أنا حانتظر كما ترى و لن أدخل إلا معك عندما تتضح الصورة ماش يامعلمنا؟ 
و على فكرة الفضة إخترقت نقاط الـ 12.27 و 11.12 و الـ 11.34 و نزلت إلى 11.03 لو كنت رأيت الشخابيط إلفي مشاركتي السابقة  
و صباحك و صباح كل المعلمين أحلى من الورد  
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## forex147

> صبح صبح يا ريسنا ... الحمد لله علي كل حال  
> وان شاء الله اللي جاي كله أحلي وأجمل من اللي فات ومعاك يا قمر ان شاء الله  
> أخبار الواد جمال ابنك ايه ؟؟  ... الإخوان ناويين يقطعوه

 اهلا ياكابتن
الواد جمال مسكين ياعم عنده شقه في الاسكندريه والتانيه في اسوان
وعاوز يفتحهم على بعض :012:  بس الناس اتحب تتكلم في الفاضي والمليان

----------


## bo7a

> بسم الله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله 
> اخوتى الافاضل هذه اول مشاركة ( فوركسية ) لى و ارجوا من الله الا تكون مضله لاحد و انا لست من اهل الخبرة على كل الاحوال.. 
> ارى انه مالم تصدر اخبار جديدة تؤثر على المسار السعرى - (المؤشرات الرائده للدولار فى الخامسة عصر الاثنين و الثالثة الا عشر دقائق فجرا مؤشر جميع النشاطات الصناعية اليابانى ) و اعتقد خيار المتفرجين هو اصح خيار خلال هذة الفترات.. -  
> فان السعر يشهد بعض الحيرة لتحديد الاتجاه الخصها كالتالى... 
> - الاتجاه اليومى و الاسبوعى للزوج هبوطى 
> - توقعات الهبوط على التحليل اقوى من توقعات الصعود 
> - يوجد انفراج سلبى يؤيد توقعات الهبوط رغم عدم تشبع مؤشر القوة النسبى الا انه قريب من مستويات التشبع  
> - التوقعات ببدء الحركة فى اتجاه صعودى الى ان يصل مؤشر القوة النسبى لحالة التشبع الكامل عند مستويات سعرية 227.9 - 228 بما يتماشى مع تريند توم ديمارك الهابط و بذلك يتم الانفراج السلبى ليعود السعر الى رحلة هبوط و اختبار مستوى دعم224.31  
> - اما فى حالة كسر تريند توم ديمارك بالصعود ننتظر اختبار خط كامريلا اتش 3 اذا تم الاختراق بقوة يتم الدخول لونج اما اذا فشل فى الاختراق و اقفلت الشمعه فوق الخط ندخل شورت بهدف لا يقل عن 100 نقطة  
> ...

 ايه النور دا كله .. بسم الله ما شاء الله مشاركة ولا أروع من كدا   وبداية موفقة ان شاء الله يا قمر وعاوزين دايما نشوف رأيك ومداخلاتك معانا   المستويات اللي تفضلت وذكرتها ممتازة جدا والشغل كله هيكون عليها   وحضرتك شرحت الوضع بشكل مفصل ورائع ومقدرش أعلق غير كدا    :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   تحياتي لك يا غالي وتمنياتي بالتوفيق ان شاء الله   وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> ربنا يبارك فيك و يرزقك الخيرات إنت و كل كل الأحبة الغالين المشاركين في هذا الموضوع
> و أنا حانتظر كما ترى و لن أدخل إلا معك عندما تتضح الصورة ماش يامعلمنا؟  و على فكرة الفضة إخترقت نقاط الـ 12.27 و 11.12 و الـ 11.34 و نزلت إلى 11.03 لو كنت رأيت الشخابيط إلفي مشاركتي السابقة   و صباحك و صباح كل المعلمين أحلى من الورد    سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم

 تسلم الايادي يا كبير حتتنا وهو دا عين العقل  
ان شاء الله موفقين وصبح صبح يا قمر

----------


## bo7a

> اهلا ياكابتن
> الواد جمال مسكين ياعم عنده شقه في الاسكندريه والتانيه في اسوان
> وعاوز يفتحهم على بعض بس الناس اتحب تتكلم في الفاضي والمليان

 يعني هيجيبه من بره ...  :012:  
ما تخلينيش أقول أبوه عامل ايه والستر أحسن   :012:  
وروق بقي علشان كدا هنروح في داهية وهتلاقي أمن الدولة بيكسروا الباب دلوقتي وداخلين يشدوني  :Cloud9:

----------


## roaya_mf

اشكرك ياستاذي بوحه  علي هذا التحليل الرائع فعلا في كل مشاركه الواحد بيتعلم منك
جزاك الله خيرا لمجهوداتك  الكبيره لخدمه اخوانك

----------


## fxaqaba

صبح على كل الموجودين... ويا رب يجعل ايامكو كلها صبح... ننتظر كسر النوذج

----------


## fxaqaba

على ما اعتقد انه سيعاود التصحيح بعد اختراق خط الدعم على الويكلي

----------


## fxaqaba

تناغم غير عادي بين الدولار/ ين  و الباوند/ ين

----------


## fxaqaba

هناك تغيير في النموذج يجب ان يحصل.... لننتظر افتتاح السوق ومن ثم الانطلاق مع تغير النموذج بعد التاكيد

----------


## bo7a

> هناك تغيير في النموذج يجب ان يحصل.... لننتظر افتتاح السوق ومن ثم الانطلاق مع تغير النموذج بعد التاكيد

 ايه الجمال دا .. ايه العظمة دي يا معلم حماده  
والله انت اللي شارتاتك بتتكلم عربي وبتسمعنا أحلي موسيقي فوركسية  
تسلم الايادي يا قمر ومتابعين ان شاء الله واسبوع موفق لك وللجميع  
صبح صبح ... ما شفتش ابو صلاح  :Wub:  ؟

----------


## كرم القيسي

اخ بوحة ما هي نظرتك اليوم على الباوند ين عند افتتاح السوق

----------


## أبومحمود

صبح صبح يامعلمه وجميع الحاضرين   ليك وحشه  يامعلمه      بص الأسبوع ده إن شاء الله أسبوع  خير   شويه تركيز  وماندخلش غير على  المؤكد  وربنا حايكرمنا جميعاً   وهنعمل برضه شقتين   واحده في أسكندريه  والتانيه في الخرطوم   وبرضه نفتحهم على بعض  .. وصبح صبح ياعسل

----------


## fxaqaba

> ايه الجمال دا .. ايه العظمة دي يا معلم حماده  
> ما شفتش ابو صلاح  ؟

 يا راجل  :Wink:

----------


## fxaqaba

هناك تغير بالنموذج لم يتأكد بعد

----------


## ابووخالد

الله يسعد صباحكم جميعاً 
وش علوم المجنون اليوم؟ 
وش تنصحونا فيه؟ نبيع او نشتري؟ 
او نمسك المدرجات؟

----------


## moataz fathy

> صبح صبح يامعلمه وجميع الحاضرين ليك وحشه يامعلمه بص الأسبوع ده إن شاء الله أسبوع خير شويه تركيز وماندخلش غير على المؤكد وربنا حايكرمنا جميعاً وهنعمل برضه شقتين واحده في أسكندريه والتانيه في الخرطوم وبرضه نفتحهم على بعض .. وصبح صبح ياعسل

 يا اخوانا شقة اسكندرية اللى محيراكو ديه انا ساكن فيها دلوقتى بس قولولى افتحها على فين شورت و لا لونج... بس هى الدنيا حر و الصيف شديد يبقى شكلها شورت و هوت شورت كمان
و يجعله عامر 
صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> اخ بوحة ما هي نظرتك اليوم على الباوند ين عند افتتاح السوق

  
صباح الجمال يا استاذ كرم  
دي وجهة نظري المتواضعة جدا يا غالي .. أتمني القاء نظرة وتصحيح ما بها من أخطاء   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=6045 
وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح يامعلمه وجميع الحاضرين ليك وحشه يامعلمه بص الأسبوع ده إن شاء الله أسبوع خير شويه تركيز وماندخلش غير على المؤكد وربنا حايكرمنا جميعاً وهنعمل برضه شقتين واحده في أسكندريه والتانيه في الخرطوم وبرضه نفتحهم على بعض .. وصبح صبح ياعسل

 صباح الورد يا سيد الناس .. انت أكتر والله يا معلمة  
ما بلاش الخرطوم دي احسن حبايبنا الاهلاوية يزعلوا   :012:  
وان شاء الله اسبوع زي الفل واذا اتفقنا جميعا ان شاء الله مش هنفوت الفرصة  
انت ايه رأيك يا قمر ؟؟ وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> يا راجل

 اه والله  :012:

----------


## bo7a

> الله يسعد صباحكم جميعاً 
> وش علوم المجنون اليوم؟ 
> وش تنصحونا فيه؟ نبيع او نشتري؟ 
> او نمسك المدرجات؟

 حبيبي أبو خالد يسعد صباحك يا قمر  
والله يا غالي شايف الثالثة أنسب بكثير ... ولكن لو فيه اي فرصة حلوة هندخلها باذن الله  
وصبح صبح

----------


## anood1

The intrest rate statment on JPY is on wed 22 August ,it is expexted to stay @ .5% as it is now,which should attract the carry trade to the JPY crosses again,therefore the JPY should be weaker as a result if the intrest rate did not change. IF a hike is announced instead ,then the JPY shall gain more grounds and be even more stronger

----------


## بوسالم الاماراتي

هذا هو المجنون وقصته التي ربما لا تنتهي الا بانتهاء السوق نفسه

----------


## bo7a

صفقة سريعة   أري والله أعلم الدخول لونج من السعر الحالي 227.25   هدف أول  228.00  وهدف ثاني  228.75   استوب لوز 226.75   وبالتوفيق باذن الله

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

انا داخل من الصبح 226.45 والهدف 230

----------


## bo7a

> صفقة سريعة   أري والله أعلم الدخول لونج من السعر الحالي 227.25   هدف أول 228.00 وهدف ثاني 228.75   استوب لوز 226.75    وبالتوفيق باذن الله

   تحقق الهدف الأول بأمر الله ... والاستوب لوز على نقطة الدخول

----------


## bo7a

> The intrest rate statment on JPY is on wed 22 August ,it is expexted to stay @ .5% as it is now,which should attract the carry trade to the JPY crosses again,therefore the JPY should be weaker as a result if the intrest rate did not change.   IF a hike is announced instead ,then the JPY shall gain more grounds and be even more stronger

 تسلم الأيادي يا ست حلويات ....  ومنتظرين ان شاء الله وأعتقد الأسبوع دا هيكون مفتاح لدخول السوق [اهداف بعيدة وستتضح الرؤية أكثر بالإغلاق الأسبوعي  
متشكرين جدا يا ست الكل وسلميلي علي البت كوتا

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

صبح صبح وداخلين لونج وقريبا جايين علي الشورت طويل الامد

----------


## bo7a

> انا داخل من الصبح 226.45 والهدف 230

 مبروك يا معلمة وان شاء الله الي الهدف يا غالي  
طيب صبح كدا ولا قول اي حاجة .. ماشي يا عم   :Inlove:

----------


## فوركسي طموح

احلى تحية لسيد المعلمين وبقية الرجاله . 
اسبووووع ان شاء الله موفق ومليء بالارباح للجمييييع .  
وصبح صبح على الجمييييييييييع

----------


## bo7a

> احلى تحية لسيد المعلمين وبقية الرجاله . 
> اسبووووع ان شاء الله موفق ومليء بالارباح للجمييييع .  
> وصبح صبح على الجمييييييييييع

 صباح الفل يا كبير حتتنا ...  موفقين جميعا ان شاء الله  
واسابيع كلها زي القشطة وصبح صبح ع القشطة

----------


## osamajamal

مع اني طلقت الندل ابن الندل طلقة بائنة بينونة كبرى 
بس حبيت أصبح عليكم 
واتمنى لك الأرباح الوفيرة 
صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> صفقة سريعة   أري والله أعلم الدخول لونج من السعر الحالي 227.25   هدف أول 228.00 وهدف ثاني 228.75   استوب لوز 226.75    وبالتوفيق باذن الله

 تحققت الأهداف بفضل الله .....  مزيد من التوفيق ان شاء الله للجميع   وصبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

مبروك يا معلمة وانا لسه رايح علي 230 وبرجعلك من هناك

----------


## bo7a

> مع اني طلقت الندل ابن الندل طلقة بائنة بينونة كبرى 
> بس حبيت أصبح عليكم 
> واتمنى لك الأرباح الوفيرة 
> صبح صبح

 صباح الجمال يا اسامه باشا ... والله أتمنالك التوفيق يا قمر مع اي زوج  
ولو ان المجنون نفسه خسر كتير علشان انت سبته  
صبح صبح يا غالي

----------


## bo7a

> مبروك يا معلمة وانا لسه رايح علي 230 وبرجعلك من هناك

 الله يبارك فيك يا قمر .. وان شاء الله الي  230.60  يا معلمة وصبح صبح

----------


## أبومحمود

صبح صبح يامعلمه  كل يوسع  أنا جيت  أهوه   وجايب معايا مدفع رمضان   أشوف حل مع البتاع المجنون ده  .. بس قولي أنشن فين  ..ومايمهمكش

----------


## أبومحمود

> يا اخوانا شقة اسكندرية اللى محيراكو ديه انا ساكن فيها دلوقتى بس قولولى افتحها على فين شورت و لا لونج... بس هى الدنيا حر و الصيف شديد يبقى شكلها شورت و هوت شورت كمان
> و يجعله عامر 
> صبح صبح

 صبح صبح ياعم   ماتفتحش حاجه دلوقتي   خليك في التكييف ..وربنا يسهل

----------


## DR.NAAS

الف مبروووك يا معلمه   :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح يامعلمه كل يوسع أنا جيت أهوه وجايب معايا مدفع رمضان أشوف حل مع البتاع المجنون ده .. بس قولي أنشن فين ..ومايمهمكش

 صباح القشطة يا قشطة .... ان شاء الله المجنون مش هيغلب تاني ومش هنحتاج لمدافع ولا رشاشات  
يا معلمة فين نكتة الاسبوع يا معلمة خلينا نصطبح بقي بحاجة حلوة كدا

----------


## bo7a

> الف مبروووك يا معلمه

 الله يبارك فيك يا دكترة ... صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

صبح صبح   كمان صفقة في السريع   أري الدخول لونج من السعر الحالي  229.15   هدف أول  230.00  وهدف ثاني  230.65  استوب لوز 228.50    والله الموفق

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

يعني لحقتني قلتلك ادخل معي 
صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> يعني لحقتني قلتلك ادخل معي 
> صبح صبح

 أنا كنت مستني اشوف السعر هيعمل ايه مع مستوي  229.05 / 10  لأنه برأيي مهم جدا  
وبعدين ملوش لازمة الاستعجال ... وان شاء الله موفقين  
صبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

طيب ليش معصب خلاص يا عم

----------


## bo7a

> طيب ليش معصب خلاص يا عم

  :Ohmy:  
معصب فين يا معلمة بس ... دا أنا والله أعصابي اليوم في ثلاجة والحمد لله  
انت اللي شكلك متوتر يا معلمة  
صبح يا عم

----------


## أبومحمود

ماتخشش لونج دلوقتي   هو راجع 228.10   وبعده نشوف

----------


## أبومحمود

أنا كاتب لك بسرعة يامعلمه   كل نقطة تخسرها من حسابك بحس انها من حسابي   ركز الله يخليك ؟؟ كفاية مشكلة الخرطوم

----------


## fxaqaba

> مع اني طلقت الندل ابن الندل طلقة بائنة بينونة كبرى 
> بس حبيت أصبح عليكم 
> واتمنى لك الأرباح الوفيرة 
> صبح صبح

 ممكن ترجعلو بعد ما يطلقو واحد من الشباب

----------


## alaa2010

السلام عليكم من شهر ما دخلت المنتدى كنت مشغول ايه اخر الاخبار هل فيه جديد اخر موضوع تابعته محفظة ابو سليمان ارجو احد يخبرنى فيه جديد ولا ايه

----------


## fxaqaba

> السلام عليكم من شهر ما دخلت المنتدى كنت مشغول ايه اخر الاخبار هل فيه جديد اخر موضوع تابعته محفظة ابو سليمان ارجو احد يخبرنى فيه جديد ولا ايه

 لا ما في اللا كل خير... بس 3000 نقطة هبوط والشباب اللي دخلو لونج تلكود حسابهم... وكل سنة وانتو سالمين.. بتحرك بالدقيقة 500 نقطة وبعد شهر بتسئل ايه الاخبار... يا راجل  :Wink:

----------


## fxaqaba

> صبح صبح   كمان صفقة في السريع   أري الدخول لونج من السعر الحالي 229.15   هدف أول 230.00 وهدف ثاني 230.65  استوب لوز 228.50    والله الموفق

 رايح على الستوب ... اي واحد من الشباب حسابو بتحمل يبعد الستوب شوي بعد اذن المعلم

----------


## أسد

> لا ما في اللا كل خير... بس 3000 نقطة هبوط والشباب اللي دخلو لونج تلكود حسابهم... وكل سنة وانتو سالمين.. بتحرك بالدقيقة 500 نقطة وبعد شهر بتسئل ايه الاخبار... يا راجل

 ههههههههه أه بس هذولااا صحيح أنا شفهم وقت صرت نط ع الأرض .. :Yikes3:  تحياتي للجميع .. لكن أحساسي ها .. مجرد أحساس أننا رح نشوف أنهيارت أكثر .. الله يستر .. أنتبهوا أرجوكم وماتثقلون بالعقود بليييز.. عشانكم والله ..

----------


## Mothawee

شباب شو رايكم في هالشركه http://www.hymarkets.com
في حد يتعامل معاهم عندهم كل إلى في الخاطر من أسهم عملات معادن مؤشرات 
وعندهم مكتب إقليمي في دبي 
بس ما أعرف هل هم نصابين أم كويسين حد يفيدني

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح على الناس الحلوه وأسمحولي على الإنقطاع بسبب ضروف العمل  
 تم شراء المجنون من 228.50 والهدف 230.70  
الله كريم  
وصبح صبح على المجنون

----------


## Mothawee

http://images.maktoob.com/emailshot/...index-sav.html

----------


## ugsad

> شباب شو رايكم في هالشركه http://www.hymarkets.com

  

> في حد يتعامل معاهم عندهم كل إلى في الخاطر من أسهم عملات معادن مؤشرات   وعندهم مكتب إقليمي في دبي    بس ما أعرف هل هم نصابين أم كويسين حد يفيدني

    حبيبي إقراء المشاركة 6056   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=6056   و عندك ثلاث شركات ممتازة   أو خليك مع شركة MIG Investments و ريح نفسك و لكن تجد شركة أكثر إحتراما و أمانا منها و لها ممثل فلسطيني يتحدث باللغة العربية طبعا     تقبل ودي

----------


## Mothawee

> حبيبي إقراء المشاركة 6056   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=6056   و عندك ثلاث شركات ممتازة   أو خليك مع شركة MIG Investments و ريح نفسك و لكن تجد شركة أكثر إحتراما و أمانا منها و لها ممثل فلسطيني يتحدث باللغة العربية طبعا      تقبل ودي

  
مشكور ياخوي أسمحلي والله أنا ما شفت المشاركه وألف ألف شكري 
وإن شاء الله راح أكلم الشركات الثلاث وإن عجبوني راح أدخل مع وحده منهم أنا كنت مع شركه FXCM ماعليهم كلام ولاكن أدور شركه فيها العملات والمعادن. 
وألف شكر

----------


## hawee

ACM كويسين

----------


## Mothawee

هم فعلاً كويسين صارلي أسبوع أجرب الديمو بس معقدين شوي

----------


## hawee

مشكلتهم الوحيده في برنامجمهم ياخذ وقت عشان يفتح

----------


## aboali

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخوانى
انا شايف ان الاهبل هذا اقصد المجنون طبعا
عنده مشاكل كتير علشان يكسر هذه النقطه229.15
فارجو الانتباه ولاحسن ان نكون فى المدرجات حتى يتم كسرها
وتقبلو ودى

----------


## أبومحمود

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخوانى
> انا شايف ان الاهبل هذا اقصد المجنون طبعا
> عنده مشاكل كتير علشان يكسر هذه النقطه229.15
> فارجو الانتباه ولاحسن ان نكون فى المدرجات حتى يتم كسرها
> وتقبلو ودى

 صبح صبح ياعسل   ماعليش هاردلك     أحنا أتغلبنا عشان أنت في المدرجات  ..

----------


## aboali

> صبح صبح ياعسل ماعليش هاردلك أحنا أتغلبنا عشان أنت في المدرجات ..

 اقسم بالله انى ما اتفرجت يا زعيم عليه لانى كنت راجع من الاسكندريه وكان بقالى يومين ما نمت وعلى العموم احنا اقوى صدقنى  :Thumb:

----------


## برنس قطر

> شباب شو رايكم في هالشركه http://www.hymarkets.com
> في حد يتعامل معاهم عندهم كل إلى في الخاطر من أسهم عملات معادن مؤشرات 
> وعندهم مكتب إقليمي في دبي 
> بس ما أعرف هل هم نصابين أم كويسين حد يفيدني

  
جائني دعاية منهم على الايميل ونفسك ابي اعرف هل هم نصابين ام لا

----------


## سند1

> جائني دعاية منهم على الايميل ونفسك ابي اعرف هل هم نصابين ام لا

 اكبر شركه للنصب والاحتيال وله ماضي اسود بالسعودية

----------


## سند1

السلام عليكم اخواني الدخول الان يعتبر مغامره (مقامره) المدرج افضل رغم اليوم بعد الساعه 12ظهراَ تم كسر الترند الهابط وفتحت الشمعه التي تليها فوق الترند واكمل المجنون النزول بعد ملامسة 229.40تقريبن المؤشرات كما ترون الايقتر بادي في تشكيل الطلوع والموفنق افرج معاه والمؤشرات الاخرى كماء ترون في الشارت. لذلك المدرج افضل والله اعلم .

----------


## 1forexman

ممكن أسأل اللو الذى يصل له المجنون فين قبل الأرتداد 
و لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## Mothawee

صبح صبح هو أنتو إلى الأن مع اللونج أنا سكرت عقدي على 229.15 على 65 نقطه وننتظر المعلم بوحه ناوي على أيه مع المجنون.

----------


## Mothawee

> ممكن أسأل اللو الذى يصل له المجنون فين قبل الأرتداد 
> و لكم جزيل الشكر

  
طبعاً لا تاخذ بتحليلي بس نظرتي تصيب 50% المجنون الآن في موجه صاعده وفي إعتقادي أنه راح نصبح على 232.15 
هذا طبعاً وجهت نظر وممكن تكون خاطأ وننتضر المعلمين

----------


## fxaqaba

بعد تحطم النموذج عند 226.00 نلاحظ تشكل ترند صاعد... فيجب ان تكون تجارتنا ضمنه...

----------


## أبومحمود

> اقسم بالله انى ما اتفرجت يا زعيم عليه لانى كنت راجع من الاسكندريه وكان بقالى يومين ما نمت وعلى العموم احنا اقوى صدقنى

 ربنا يستر مايكونش ترند هابط      تنام بالسلامة النوم أحلى من اللعب مع المجنون  وكمان أهبل ؟؟  حلوة أهبل دي جديدة ...

----------


## همس الوجود

> جائني دعاية منهم على الايميل ونفسك ابي اعرف هل هم نصابين ام لا

 فر منهم ولا تقرب لهم أبد 
أنا من شهر فتحت حساب عندهم  أودعت عندهم مبلغ  وحاولت أتداول فيه ما قدرت لحين
وأبي أسحب فلوسي ماني قادر 
نصيحة لا تروح إلا لشركات محترمة والشباب سبق أن تعاملو معاها وتكون مضمونة

----------


## dr_mamy2006

مرحبا شباب وحشتونى

----------


## anood1

> صبح صبح     كمان صفقة في السريع   أري الدخول لونج من السعر الحالي 229.15   هدف أول 230.00 وهدف ثاني 230.65  استوب لوز 228.50    والله الموفق

 مش سياستك أنه مافيش ستوب لوز مع المجنون؟ أنت غيرتها ليه؟؟  :Ohmy:  أنا ماشيه معايا آخر حلاوه :Thumb:  من يومين بس نزل أبو الأندال الى 220 و كانت الخسارةعلى الشاشة أكثر من 4000 دولار بعقد واحد بس و برضه ما قفلتهوش و بعدها رجع أرتفع الى 229 و ربحت من نفس العقد حوالى 2000 دولار بدل ما كنت حأخسر ال 4000 وده من بركة ربنا ثم نصيحتك بالأنتظار مع المجنون وعدم وضع ستوب لوز معاه أبدا :Clap:

----------


## Mothawee

> مش سياستك أنه مافيش ستوب لوز مع المجنون؟ أنت غيرتها ليه؟؟  أنا ماشيه معايا آخر حلاوه من يومين بس نزل أبو الأندال الى 220 و كانت الخسارةعلى الشاشة أكثر من 4000 دولار بعقد واحد بس و برضه ما قفلتهوش و بعدها رجع أرتفع الى 229 و ربحت من نفس العقد حوالى 2000 دولار بدل ما كنت حأخسر ال 4000 وده من بركة ربنا ثم نصيحتك بالأنتظار مع المجنون وعدم وضع ستوب لوز معاه أبدا

 صبح صبح الحذر زييين بالذات مع المجنون مثلاً لو كنت شاري من مستوه أعلى شوي يعني من 229.50 أيش كان يصير هو للآن نزل منه وما رجع وصل إلى 229.10 ورجع كمان مره من المحتمل الصعود والإحتمال الأكبر النزول في هذه الحاله راح تكون الخساره مؤلمه يفضل دائماً دخول الحرب مع المجنون بعقود مصغره يعني بحد أقصى 50,000 وحده لأنه إذا مشه معاك راح يمشي 200 نقطه على الأقل وإذا مشى عكس التيار راح يمشي ما يقارب ال 200 نقطه أو أكثر فالحذر مطلوب مع هذا الزوج.

----------


## Mothawee

> جائني دعاية منهم على الايميل ونفسك ابي اعرف هل هم نصابين ام لا

 [quote=همس الوجود;401426]فر منهم ولا تقرب لهم أبد 
أنا من شهر فتحت حساب عندهم أودعت عندهم مبلغ وحاولت أتداول فيه ما قدرت لحين
وأبي أسحب فلوسي ماني قادر 
نصيحة لا تروح إلا لشركات محترمة والشباب سبق أن تعاملو معاها وتكون مضمونة[/quote 
والله أنا حسيييت أنهم نصابييين ما أعرف ليش  
وبعدين ما يطلبون منك أي مستندات يوم تفتح حساب

----------


## dr_mamy2006

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
البقاء لله يا بوحة الله يرحم موتانا وموتي المسلمين

----------


## aboali

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون البقاء لله فى فقيدة اسرتك يا بوحه واسكنها الله جناته

----------


## سند1

> انا لله وانا اليه راجعون البقاء لله فى فقيدة اسرتك يا بوحه واسكنها الله جناته

 طمنونا الله يرض عليكم ويش العلم

----------


## أسد

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ... حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل .. إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .. رحم الله موتانا وموتى المسلمين ..

----------


## bo7a

> مش سياستك أنه مافيش ستوب لوز مع المجنون؟ أنت غيرتها ليه؟؟  أنا ماشيه معايا آخر حلاوه من يومين بس نزل أبو الأندال الى 220 و كانت الخسارةعلى الشاشة أكثر من 4000 دولار بعقد واحد بس و برضه ما قفلتهوش و بعدها رجع أرتفع الى 229 و ربحت من نفس العقد حوالى 2000 دولار بدل ما كنت حأخسر ال 4000 وده من بركة ربنا ثم نصيحتك بالأنتظار مع المجنون وعدم وضع ستوب لوز معاه أبدا

 مساء الخير يا ست حلويات .. أنا أسف جدا للتأخير في الرد عليكي   الحمد لله يا ست الكل انك استفدتي منها وجت بفايدة معاكي ومليون مبروك ليكي علي المكسب دا   :Icon31:   وأنا ما غيرتها ولا شئ بس أنا حطيت الاستوب لأني كنت خارج ومش هتابع الصفقة وكمان هدفها بسيط   واستوبها ايضا بسيط .. لكن لو متابع ما بحط استوب خالص وبخرج في الوقت اللزم سواء بربح أو خسارة   سلميلي علي البت كوتا   :Regular Smile:

----------


## bo7a

> انا لله وانا اليه راجعون   البقاء لله يا بوحة الله يرحم موتانا وموتي المسلمين

  

> انا لله وانا اليه راجعون البقاء لله فى فقيدة اسرتك يا بوحه واسكنها الله جناته

     

> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ... حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ..  إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ..  رحم الله موتانا وموتى المسلمين ..

   الدوام لله وحده  .. وشكر الله سعيكم جميعاً وجزاكم عني وعن الفقيدة كل خير   اللهم اجعلها أخر أحزاننا وإرحم موتانا وموتي المسلمين جميعاً

----------


## ابوثابت

احسن الله عزائك الله يغفر لها ويرحمها اصبر واحتسب فان لله ما اخذ وله ما اعطى وكل شي عنده بقدر مسمى 
قل اللهم اجبرني في مصيبتي وخلف لي خيرا منها

----------


## bo7a

> احسن الله عزائك الله يغفر لها ويرحمها اصبر واحتسب فان لله ما اخذ وله ما اعطى وكل شي عنده بقدر مسمى 
> قل اللهم اجبرني في مصيبتي وخلف لي خيرا منها

 اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي واخلف لي خيرا منها   شكر الله سعيك أخويا أبو ثابت وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## DR.NAAS

احسن الله عزاكم
وعظم الله اجركم 
واسكنها الله في الجنه انشاء الله

----------


## أبومحمود

*رحم الله فقيدتكم وادخلها الجنة والحقها بالصالحين السفرة الكرام البررة, عظم الله أ**جركم واحسن الله عزاكم, والهمكم وأهلكم الصبر والسلوان**.** والله يا اخي الكريم انه* *خبر مفجع فقد عزيز, ولكن تذكر ان من صبر واحتسب فأجره على* *الله**.* *والله اتمنى لو ان بيدي شي اقدمه لك غير الدعاء**.**جعل الله قبرها**روضة من رياض الجنة**.* *و جعلكم من الصابرين ، والصبر مثوبته الجنة*

----------


## bo7a

> احسن الله عزاكم 
> وعظم الله اجركم  
> واسكنها الله في الجنه انشاء الله

   

> رحم الله فقيدتكم وادخلها الجنة والحقها بالصالحين السفرة الكرام البررة, عظم الله أ*جركم واحسن الله عزاكم, والهمكم وأهلكم الصبر والسلوان**.** والله يا اخي الكريم انه* *خبر مفجع فقد عزيز, ولكن تذكر ان من صبر واحتسب فأجره على* *الله**.* *والله اتمنى لو ان بيدي شي اقدمه لك غير الدعاء**.**جعل الله قبرها**روضة من رياض الجنة**.* *و جعلكم من الصابرين ، والصبر مثوبته الجنة*

   شكر الله سعيكم ... وبارك فيكم وجعلها أخر الأحزان ان شاء الله

----------


## ugsad

> احسن الله عزائك الله يغفر لها ويرحمها اصبر واحتسب فان لله ما اخذ وله ما اعطى وكل شي عنده بقدر مسمى 
> قل اللهم اجبرني في مصيبتي وخلف لي خيرا منها

 إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون  
غفر الله لنا و لها و رحمنا و رحمها و جميع الأحياء و الأموات 
و أبدلها دارا خيرا من دارها 
و أنزلها خير المنازل  
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## bo7a

> إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون  
> غفر الله لنا و لها و رحمنا و رحمها و جميع الأحياء و الأموات 
> و أبدلها دارا خيرا من دارها 
> و أنزلها خير المنازل  
> سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم

   شكر الله سعيكم وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## forex147

إنا لله وأنا اليه لراجعون عظم الله اجركم اخي بوحه وان شاء الله اخر الأحزان

----------


## برنس قطر

عظم الله اجركم

----------


## bo7a

شايف الناس ما بيشاركوا في الموضوع من فترة  ..    اذا كان بسببي فأنا باذن الله لن أتغيب وهحاول أكون متواجد بقدر الإمكان لمناشقة اخواني وحبايبي   لله ما أخذ وله ما أعطي وكل شئ عنده بمقدار ولن أقصر في الدعوة للمرحومة باذن الله   تحياتي للجميع وشكر الله سعيكم جميعا وجزاكم الله كل خير   ودي مشاركة علي السريع علي ما نرجع وناخد رأي حبايبنا فيها  :Icon31:

----------


## bo7a

باذن الله الصفقة القادمة ستكون   شراء من  (  228.25  أو  227.75  )   الأهداف   الهدف الأول  :  229.25   الهدف الثاني :  230.25   الهدف الثالث : 231.75   ويمكن وضع وقف خسارة عند مستوي  226.75   وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله والشارتات بالمرفقات

----------


## bo7a

> إنا لله وأنا اليه لراجعون عظم الله اجركم اخي بوحه وان شاء الله اخر الأحزان

  

> عظم الله اجركم

 شكر الله سعيكم وجزاكم الله كي خير  
ربنا يجعلها أخر أحزان الجميع

----------


## الفرعون

> باذن الله الصفقة القادمة ستكون   شراء من ( 228.25 أو 227.75 )   الأهداف   الهدف الأول : 229.25   الهدف الثاني : 230.25   الهدف الثالث : 231.75   ويمكن وضع وقف خسارة عند مستوي 226.75    وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله والشارتات بالمرفقات

  مبروك تحقق الهدف الأول  :Thumb:

----------


## سند1

_إنا لله وأنا اليه لراجعون
عظم الله اجركم اخي بوحه
وان شاء الله اخر الأحزان_

----------


## الفرعون

البقاء لله يا بوحة

----------


## أبومحمود

السيناريو المتوقع بمشيئة لله والأستوب ضروري وعلى الديمو فقط

----------


## fxaqaba

آه ........... ايه الاخبار...؟؟؟
انا شايف تعازي...
حد مات لا سمح الله...؟؟؟؟

----------


## osamajamal

رحم الله من فقدتم 
إن شاء الله اخر الأحزان يا بوحة

----------


## فوركسي طموح

عظم الله اجرك يابوحه وغفر الله لها واسكنها فسيح جناته  . 
حاولت الاتصال بك في اليومين الماضيين ولم استطع . 
اسئل الله ان تكون آخر الاحزان .

----------


## ALBASSAM

إنا لله وأنا اليه لراجعون
عظم الله اجركم اخي بوحه
وان شاء الله اخر الأحزان

----------


## muhammmad

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون  
رحم الله موتى المسلمين

----------


## أبومحمود

> السيناريو المتوقع بمشيئة لله والأستوب ضروري وعلى الديمو فقط

 صبح صبح يامعلمه   والله ليك وحشة     وإن شاء الله كله  كسبان

----------


## bo7a

> _إنا لله وأنا اليه لراجعون_ _عظم الله اجركم اخي بوحه_  _وان شاء الله اخر الأحزان_

   

> إنا لله وأنا اليه لراجعون  عظم الله اجركم اخي بوحه  وان شاء الله اخر الأحزان

  

> البقاء لله يا بوحة

  

> رحم الله من فقدتم 
> إن شاء الله اخر الأحزان يا بوحة

  

> عظم الله اجرك يابوحه وغفر الله لها واسكنها فسيح جناته . 
> حاولت الاتصال بك في اليومين الماضيين ولم استطع . 
> اسئل الله ان تكون آخر الاحزان .

  

> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
> إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون  
> رحم الله موتى المسلمين

 شكر الله سعيكم جميعاً ... وجزاكم الله كل خير   و لا أراكم الله مكرها في عزيز قط و ألهمنا *الله* الصبر و إياكم و إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون

----------


## CJA

البقاء لله اخى بوحة 
اللهم ارحم المسلمين و المسلمات الاحياء منا و الاموات

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح يامعلمه والله ليك وحشة وإن شاء الله كله كسبان

 صباح الخير يا قمر والله كلكم واحشني  ..  ربنا يديم المعروف وان شاء الله مش هتغيب من النهاردا  
اخبار ابو الاندال معاك ايه  ؟

----------


## bo7a

> البقاء لله اخى بوحة 
> اللهم ارحم المسلمين و المسلمات الاحياء منا و الاموات

 الدوام لله وحده  
شكر الله سعيكم وجعلها اخر أحزاننا جميعا يارب

----------


## أبومحمود

> صباح الخير يا قمر والله كلكم واحشني .. ربنا يديم المعروف وان شاء الله مش هتغيب من النهاردا  
> اخبار ابو الاندال معاك ايه ؟

 ماشي حلاوة   . .  بس هو عامل حركة هبل دلوقتي     دبل توب  يعني هبوط    وعلم  يعني  صعود   وفي دايفرجنس   مش قايلك أهبل    عموماً  أنا  خرجت ربحان والحمد لله  ومستني أشوف الحركة الجاية  بعد شمعة الساعة  ..

----------


## ابووخالد

اولاً : احسن الله عزاكم ورحم الله فقيدكم وأسكنه فسيح جناته وألهم ذويه الصبر والسلوان..انه على كل شيء قدير 
ثانياً : بالفعل انا غير موفق مع هذا المجنون حسبنا الله عليه 
ماهي وجهة نظرك اخي بوحه هل هذا المستوى جيد لفتح عقود بيع؟ وإذا كان كذلك فأين ستكون اهداف الهبوط؟ 
أم انه لازال للإرتفاع بقية فنجلعها عقود شراء وأين اهدافه؟ 
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## أبومحمود

233.90      234.90     ممكن ياخذ وقت بين خطي الفيبو    لغاية مايحدد  الأتجاه

----------


## ابووخالد

> 233.90 234.90 ممكن ياخذ وقت بين خطي الفيبو لغاية مايحدد الأتجاه

 اهلييين بشارت...كيفك إن شاء الله بصحة جيدة 
الحقيقة كنت سألت اخونا بوحه بس الظاهر مو موجود او مشغول 
وكلكم فيكم الخير والبركة 
عندي عقود بيع بسعر 234.60 هل اخرج منها الآن ام ان الزوج سيهبط اكثر 
ياليت تعطينا وجهة نظرك 
مع العلم ان هذا الزوج تسبب لي في 2 مارجن في 24 ساعة فقط...والله يستر من الثالث
والحمدلله على كل حال 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## عبدالرحمن السليم

ممتاز لاتطلع

----------


## bo7a

> اهلييين بشارت...كيفك إن شاء الله بصحة جيدة 
> الحقيقة كنت سألت اخونا بوحه بس الظاهر مو موجود او مشغول 
> وكلكم فيكم الخير والبركة 
> عندي عقود بيع بسعر 234.60 هل اخرج منها الآن ام ان الزوج سيهبط اكثر 
> ياليت تعطينا وجهة نظرك 
> مع العلم ان هذا الزوج تسبب لي في 2 مارجن في 24 ساعة فقط...والله يستر من الثالث
> والحمدلله على كل حال 
> وجزاك الله خير

 ربنا يعوض عليك يا غالي ..  والله كلنا زارنا المارجن بسببه وان شاء الله نعوض كلنا  
مستوي البيع ممتاز يا اخي وان شاء الله يستمر الهبوط لزيارة مستويات 232.75  و 231.90  و  230.85  و 229.25   
ربما يكون المستوي الاخير مبالغ فيه قليلا بس ان شاء الله يزوه علشان ينطلق منه لاعلي  
تمنياتي بالتوفيق ان شاء الله بس ما تنساش تتابع ربحك بالترلينج

----------


## dr_mamy2006

منور يابوحه وحشتنا

----------


## ProGRAF

عظم الله اجوركم اخونا بوحه

----------


## 1forexman

أخوانى الأساتذة 
لى أستفسار انا بايع من 232.14 ممكن أعرف أول دعم يقابل المجنون فين

----------


## bo7a

> منور يابوحه وحشتنا

 الله يبارك فيك يا دكتور .. والله انت اللي وحشتني أكتر يا غالي  
صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> عظم الله اجوركم اخونا بوحه

 شكر الله سعيكم يا غالي وربنا يجعلها أخر أحزاننا جميعاً

----------


## bo7a

> أخوانى الأساتذة 
> لى أستفسار انا بايع من 232.14 ممكن أعرف أول دعم يقابل المجنون فين

 أنا أسف جدا للتأخير في الرد يا باشا  
ومن وجهة نظري الدعوم اللي في طريقه هتكون 231.75  قوية  و  230.75  متوسطة  
و  229.25  قوية ومصيرية ( يعني إذا اختبرها وكسرها هنشوف  225.15  واذا ارتد منها فلأهداف شمالية )  
وان شاء الله يهبط علشان تحقق ربح من الصفقة يا قمر وأنا تلميذك

----------


## bo7a

صباح الفل والياسمين علي عيون كل الحلوين وجمعة مباركة علي الجميع باذن الله   أري أن هناك فرصة للدخول شورت بعد كسر الترند الصاعد واعاده اختباره   والالتزام التام بالقناة والارتداد من الضلع العلوي لها   دخول من  232.75  /  90   هدف أول  231.90   و  هدف ثاني   230.90   استوب لوز  233.30   الشارت بالمرفقات وصبح صبح

----------


## forex147

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
بالنسبه لي دخلت من 232.21 والاستوب على الدخول والله كريم

----------


## fxaqaba

البقاء لله يا بوحة

----------


## fxaqaba

.

----------


## Nader87

ان شاء الله اخر الاحزان يا بوحة

----------


## bo7a

> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
> بالنسبه لي دخلت من 232.21 والاستوب على الدخول والله كريم

 بالتوفيق يا ريسنا باذن الله .. والله الموفق  
صبح صبح يا زعيم

----------


## bo7a

> البقاء لله يا بوحة

  

> ان شاء الله اخر الاحزان يا بوحة

 الدوام لله وشكر الله سعيكم وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## anood1

عظم الله أجرك أخى بوحة ، انشاء الله آخر الأحزان،آسفة على التأخير بس لأن من كم يوم مادخلت المنتدى، إنا لله و إنا اليه راجعون

----------


## aboali

اغلاق جميل جدااا
والى السماء يا ايها المجنون

----------


## bo7a

> عظم الله أجرك أخى بوحة ، انشاء الله آخر الأحزان،آسفة على التأخير بس لأن من كم يوم مادخلت المنتدى، إنا لله و إنا اليه راجعون

 شكر الله سعيك يا ست الكل وربنا يجعلها اخر احزاننا جميعا ان شاء الله  
وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## bo7a

> اغلاق جميل جدااا
> والى السماء يا ايها المجنون

 حبيبي أبو علي .. صبح صبح يا قمر  
فعلا الاغلاق ممتاز جدا وباذن الله سيستهدف المجنون الاربعينات خلال الاسبوع القادم  
تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## Walaa Aldin

البقاء لله يا بوحة و اسف على التأخير بس و الله لسه شايف الموضوع حالا  اللهم وسع لها قبرها و نوره لها و مده مد بصرها و اجعله روضة من رياض الجنة يا رب امين

----------


## bo7a

> البقاء لله يا بوحة و اسف على التأخير بس و الله لسه شايف الموضوع حالا  اللهم وسع لها قبرها و نوره لها و مده مد بصرها و اجعله روضة من رياض الجنة يا رب امين

 الدوام لله يا استاذ ولاء الدين .. وشكر الله سعيكم والا اراكم الله مكروها في عزيز قط  
اللهم امين  
همسة : فينك يا كبير والله لك وحشة . ما تغيبش عننا كدا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ALBASSAM

صباح الخير على الجميع

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الخير على الجميع

 صباحك بسام يا اجمل بسام   اسبوع سعيد علي الجميع ان شاء الله وصبح صبح

----------


## برنس قطر

صباح الفل على الجميع

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الفل على الجميع

 صباحك قشطة يا سيد الناس واسبوع سعيد عليك ان شاء الله

----------


## jedawy

السلام عليكم جميعا والبقاء لله يابوحة ياحبيبى معلهش انا كنت مسافر ورجعت امس والحمد لله وحاليا انا متفرج فقط بعد المارجن كوول الذى اصابنى به المجنون فى حركته المفاجئة الاخيرة وربنا يعوض على الجميع وصبح صبح ياحبيبى

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم جميعا والبقاء لله يابوحة ياحبيبى معلهش انا كنت مسافر ورجعت امس والحمد لله وحاليا انا متفرج فقط بعد المارجن كوول الذى اصابنى به المجنون فى حركته المفاجئة الاخيرة وربنا يعوض على الجميع وصبح صبح ياحبيبى

 شكر الله سعيكم ولا اراكم الله مكروها في عزيز قط  
الله يعوض عليك وعلي الجميع يا غالي وان شاء الله تكون اخر خسارة  
صبح صبح يا زعيم

----------


## bo7a

وجهة نظر والله أعلم   شورت من  231.25    هدف أول 229.25   هدف ثاني  227.75   هدف ثالث 225.25   استوب لوز 233.25   والشارتات بالمرفقات   ننتظر كسر الويكلي بايفوت بعد كسر الترند الصاعد علي الاربع ساعات   وهو الان يختبر الترند الصاعد للمثلث المتماثل المكسور اذا تم الكسر فسيخترف البايفوت   نجرب مع بعض بالديمو وصبح صبح علي الجميع

----------


## bo7a

> وجهة نظر والله أعلم   شورت من 231.25   هدف أول 229.25   هدف ثاني 227.75   هدف ثالث 225.25   استوب لوز 233.25   والشارتات بالمرفقات   ننتظر كسر الويكلي بايفوت بعد كسر الترند الصاعد علي الاربع ساعات   وهو الان يختبر الترند الصاعد للمثلث المتماثل المكسور اذا تم الكسر فسيخترف البايفوت    نجرب مع بعض بالديمو وصبح صبح علي الجميع

 تفعلت العقود علي بركة الله

----------


## dr_mamy2006

مرحبا شباب واحشتونا  ومرينا الجميلة بتسلم عليكم
اسبوع راحه من كل شيىء اخبار الندل لسه زى ماهو الاسبوع اللى فات  
وبوحه اخبارك اه منتظر تقرير كبير تحياتى لكم جميعا

----------


## bo7a

> مرحبا شباب واحشتونا ومرينا الجميلة بتسلم عليكم
> اسبوع راحه من كل شيىء اخبار الندل لسه زى ماهو الاسبوع اللى فات 
> وبوحه اخبارك اه منتظر تقرير كبير تحياتى لكم جميعا

 حبيبي ازيك يا دكتور .. حمدا لله علي سلامتك يا كبير والله انت اللي واحشني جدا  
صبح صبح يا غالي وان شاء الله موفقين جميعا

----------


## bo7a

> وجهة نظر والله أعلم   شورت من 231.25   هدف أول 229.25   هدف ثاني 227.75   هدف ثالث 225.25   استوب لوز 233.25   والشارتات بالمرفقات   ننتظر كسر الويكلي بايفوت بعد كسر الترند الصاعد علي الاربع ساعات   وهو الان يختبر الترند الصاعد للمثلث المتماثل المكسور اذا تم الكسر فسيخترف البايفوت    نجرب مع بعض بالديمو وصبح صبح علي الجميع

 تحقق الهدف الأول بفضل الله تعالي   + 200  نقطة وفي انتظار تحقق باقي الأهداف

----------


## bo7a

> وجهة نظر والله أعلم   شورت من 231.25   هدف أول 229.25   هدف ثاني 227.75   هدف ثالث 225.25   استوب لوز 233.25   والشارتات بالمرفقات   ننتظر كسر الويكلي بايفوت بعد كسر الترند الصاعد علي الاربع ساعات   وهو الان يختبر الترند الصاعد للمثلث المتماثل المكسور اذا تم الكسر فسيخترف البايفوت    نجرب مع بعض بالديمو وصبح صبح علي الجميع

 بفضل الله تعالي تحقق الهدف الثاني أيضاً   + 150  نقطة  + 200  نقطة ( الهدف الأول )  ______________  + 350  نقطة الإجمــــــــالي

----------


## ابووخالد

حقيقة هذا الزوج خسرت منه الكثير 
ولهذا السبب أصبح لدي ردة فعل من التعامل معه 
ولكنني أتيت فقط لكي اصبح عليكم بالخير..وابارك لكم ارباحكم..فوالله انه ممايسعدني ان ارى اخوان لي يجنون ارباح وليس خسائر 
وفقكم الله.. والى الامام 
وماشاء الله تبارك الله اخي بوحه حتى الآن تحقق هدفين  
ونسأل الله العلي القدير ان يحقق لكم بقية الاهداف وان يحميكم من الخسائر 
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله 
اخوكم ومحبكم/ ابوخالد

----------


## السوهاجى

> بفضل الله تعالي تحقق الهدف الثاني أيضاً   + 150 نقطة  + 200 نقطة ( الهدف الأول )  ______________   + 350 نقطة الإجمــــــــالي

  طول عمرك معلم يا بوحة  ولا تقولى ولاد ابو اسماعيل ولا ولاد ابو ابراهيم   :Thumb:   نتايج تفرح القلب

----------


## temo

الله ينور عليك يا معلم بوحة والله استاذ انا طول عمرى اقول انا انتا تربيتى وبيفكرنى بنفسى يلا شد حيلك وعبال كمان 350 نقطة وعايز اقلك الشعار الجديد وهو  يلا يا بوحة سير سير واحنا وراك عاى المواسير

----------


## ALBASSAM

صباح الخير للجميع 
صباح الخير يا معلم بوحاااااا

----------


## dr_mamy2006

مرحبا شباب انهارده الندل يقلب و يلعب على 500 نقطة صعود وهبوط اه اللى حصل
هذا مسير للانتابه من هذه العملة المجنونة والحرس من المرجن 
تحياتى

----------


## فوركسي طموح

> بفضل الله تعالي تحقق الهدف الثاني أيضاً   + 150 نقطة  + 200 نقطة ( الهدف الأول )  ______________   + 350 نقطة الإجمــــــــالي

  
الكل يصبح على سيييييييييد المعلمين .  
معلمه يامعلمه دانا بحبك يامعلمه . 
معلمه ههههههه ما ادري ليش احس انك لو تحقق 350 نقطه فصفقه تعتبرها شيء تافه  :Regular Smile:   
كبييييييير ياكبيييييييييير .  
دنتا برضو خليتنا من بعدك اكبر طمااااااااعين  وصبح صبح عى طماعين  :012:

----------


## bo7a

> حقيقة هذا الزوج خسرت منه الكثير 
> ولهذا السبب أصبح لدي ردة فعل من التعامل معه 
> ولكنني أتيت فقط لكي اصبح عليكم بالخير..وابارك لكم ارباحكم..فوالله انه ممايسعدني ان ارى اخوان لي يجنون ارباح وليس خسائر 
> وفقكم الله.. والى الامام 
> وماشاء الله تبارك الله اخي بوحه حتى الآن تحقق هدفين  
> ونسأل الله العلي القدير ان يحقق لكم بقية الاهداف وان يحميكم من الخسائر 
> بالتوفيق إن شاء الله 
> اخوكم ومحبكم/ ابوخالد

 حبيبنا وأخونا وأستاذنا أبو خالد ايه النور دا كله يا كبير  
الله يعوض عليك يا قمر ومعلش كلنا لها والله ما حد فلت من تحت ايده  
ولكن الحمد لله واحدة واحدة وبفضل الله نقدر نعوض  
نورتنا يا كبير وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> طول عمرك معلم يا بوحة  ولا تقولى ولاد ابو اسماعيل ولا ولاد ابو ابراهيم    نتايج تفرح القلب

 الله يبارك فيك يا سوهاجي باشا .... انت اللي كبير المعلمين يا زعيم  
صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> الله ينور عليك يا معلم بوحة والله استاذ انا طول عمرى اقول انا انتا تربيتى وبيفكرنى بنفسى يلا شد حيلك وعبال كمان 350 نقطة وعايز اقلك الشعار الجديد وهو يلا يا بوحة سير سير واحنا وراك عاى المواسير

 ههههههههههههههههههههه  اهلا يا تيمو باشا  
مواسير ايه يا عم الحاج .. احنا مش من ولاد ابو اسماعيل  
احنا بندخل البيوت من ابوابها مش من شبابيكها ومواسيرها  
صبح صبح يا عم الحاج وخلي بالك من الماسورة اللي ع الشمال

----------


## bo7a

> صباح الخير للجميع 
> صباح الخير يا معلم بوحاااااا

 صباح الفل يا قمر معلش جات متأخرة   :Inlove:  
صباحك سكر يا بسام باشا ... صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> مرحبا شباب انهارده الندل يقلب و يلعب على 500 نقطة صعود وهبوط اه اللى حصل
> هذا مسير للانتابه من هذه العملة المجنونة والحرس من المرجن 
> تحياتى

 حبيبي يا دكترة ايه النور دا كله  
والله المجنون بيلعب لعب كبير وعاوز اللي صاحيله 24  ساعة  
الله يسترها معانا وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> الكل يصبح على سيييييييييد المعلمين .  
> معلمه يامعلمه دانا بحبك يامعلمه . 
> معلمه ههههههه ما ادري ليش احس انك لو تحقق 350 نقطه فصفقه تعتبرها شيء تافه   
> كبييييييير ياكبيييييييييير .  
> دنتا برضو خليتنا من بعدك اكبر طمااااااااعين وصبح صبح عى طماعين

 صباح الفل والياسمين علي عيون أحلي الحلوين  
واحشني موووووووووووت والله يا عبود ايه الغيبة دي كلها يا راجل  
ان شاء الله جايلك كمان يومين عند اللي بالي بالك ونرجع ايام الكابتشينو تاني والليالي الملاح  
350  نقطة دول فضل ونعمة من عند ربنا ...  هم شئ تافه بالنسبة للمجنون بس لينا نعمة كبيرة  
وبعدين احنا برده اللي طماعين  
وصبح صبح علي نفس الكلمة  :012:

----------


## dr_mamy2006

جمعة مباركة عليكم جميعا
بوحة لسه نايم

----------


## dr_mamy2006

اه يا بوحه السينما قفلت ولا اه
اسبوع مبارك على الجميع اصحو السوق هيبدأ عاوزين شغل
تحياتى

----------


## ALBASSAM

صبح صبح  
بوحا إنشاء الله تكون بخير ,, في اية يا جماعة مالكم نايمين ..

----------


## dr_mamy2006

مرحبا بوحه اه اللى حصل فين تحلالتك ارجو ان تكون بخير
تحياتى

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح  
> بوحا إنشاء الله تكون بخير ,, في اية يا جماعة مالكم نايمين ..

 حبيب قلبي . صباح الفل والياسمين علي عيونك الحلوين يا غالي يا بن الغاليين  
الحمد لله انا بخير يا قمر وانت اخبارك ايه . ؟  
صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> مرحبا بوحه اه اللى حصل فين تحلالتك ارجو ان تكون بخير
> تحياتى

 صباح الورد يا دكترة  
بخير يا قمر الحمد لله معلش بس علشان انا مشغول اليومين دول والله  
والشباب شكلهم نايمين كلهم ومحدش بقي يدخل يناقش التحليلات زي الاول  
عموما راجعين باذن الله وهنرجع السينما من جديد وصبح صبح

----------


## برنس قطر

مساء الخير على المعلم بوحة  
وجميع الاعضاء الموجودين والمتابعين

----------


## bo7a

> مساء الخير على المعلم بوحة  
> وجميع الاعضاء الموجودين والمتابعين

 مساء الهنا يا معلم .  :Icon26:

----------


## bo7a

صبح صبح علي الجميع   وجهة نظري بالمرفقات ومنتظر رأي الناس الحلوة كلها

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

يا نهار 277.70
ولا 227.70

----------


## bo7a

> يا نهار 277.70
> ولا 227.70

 معلش يا معلمة انت عارف تخاريف الكابتشينو  :Inlove:  
227.70  يا معلمة وعاوزين تقرير متميز من كبير المعلمين  
وصبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

وجهة نظري بالمرفقات وباقي البايفت 232.12

----------


## bo7a

> وجهة نظري بالمرفقات وباقي البايفت 232.12

 تسلم الايادي يا معلمة

----------


## jubran

ان شاء الله تحقق نظرتك اخ محمود  ونشوفه اقل شيء عند 227

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> ان شاء الله تحقق نظرتك اخ محمود  ونشوفه اقل شيء عند 227

 ان شا الله اخي جبران  وان شا الله اذا وصل 227.40 الي 219 علي طول والطريقة مفتوحة من اول ما نزللها السوق المرة الماضية

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> ان شا الله اخي جبران وان شا الله اذا وصل 227.40 الي 219 علي طول والطريقة مفتوحة من اول ما نزللها السوق المرة الماضية

 اعتقد ان العملية عكسيه وهى صعود :Yikes3:  :013:

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح علي الجميع    وجهة نظري بالمرفقات ومنتظر رأي الناس الحلوة كلها

 علي بركة الله تحقق الشروط وتفعل عفد البيع من 232.00  والأهداف علي الشارت في هذه المشاركة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=6223

----------


## bo7a

> علي بركة الله تحقق الشروط وتفعل عفد البيع من 232.00 والأهداف علي الشارت في هذه المشاركة    https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=6223

 تحقق الهدف الأول ولله الحمد عند  229.25    +  275  نقطة    الهدف الثاني  227.75  في انتظاره بامر الله

----------


## أبومحمود

صبح صبح  يامعلمنا  الكبير أوي   ومبروك   للجميع      ومكاسب على طول إن شاء الله لنا  جميعاً

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> اعتقد ان العملية عكسيه وهى صعود

 كيف العملية بس هبوط يعني هبوط

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

وينك يا معلمة 
انا بكرة حاجي وجيب كل ارجالة معايا عشان نبدأ من جديد وانت اذا ما اجيت راح اترك عليك اولاد ابو اسماعيل يشتغلو في المجنون وبعدين لا تلومني لا مجنون ولا بطيخ 
منتظرينك يا عسا انت وبقيت الرجالة

----------


## anood1

بتوع الكارى تريد أبتدوا يطفشوا من العملات الأوربيه لأن البنوك الأوربيه أبتدأت تمنع أعطاء فوائد ليليه  أيجابيه على العملات المرتبطة بالين :Yikes3:   و هذا هو السبب أن الين فى قوة الآن و خصوصاً أمام العملات الأوربيه.

----------


## bo7a

> وينك يا معلمة 
> انا بكرة حاجي وجيب كل ارجالة معايا عشان نبدأ من جديد وانت اذا ما اجيت راح اترك عليك اولاد ابو اسماعيل يشتغلو في المجنون وبعدين لا تلومني لا مجنون ولا بطيخ 
> منتظرينك يا عسا انت وبقيت الرجالة

 صبح صبح يا معلمة  
ان شاء الله مع بداية الأسبوع شغل من نار وكل الرجالة ترجع تاني وهنفتح السينما  
والدخول مجاناً والخروج بدولار  :012:  
واولاد ابو اسماعيل ممنوعين من الدخول حتي لو هيدفعوا الدولار  
وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> بتوع الكارى تريد أبتدوا يطفشوا من العملات الأوربيه لأن البنوك الأوربيه أبتدأت تمنع أعطاء فوائد ليليه أيجابيه على العملات المرتبطة بالين و هذا هو السبب أن الين فى قوة الآن و خصوصاً أمام العملات الأوربيه.

 تسلمي يا ست الكل علي المعلومات الجميلة دي  
وان شاء الله الين يواصل قوته خلال الفترة الجاية وصبحي صبحي يا ست حلويات  
سلامي للبت كوتا علي ما أخلص الجيش وأجي أخطبها

----------


## Nader87

> صبح صبح يا معلمة  
> ان شاء الله مع بداية الأسبوع شغل من نار وكل الرجالة ترجع تاني وهنفتح السينما  
> والدخول مجاناً والخروج بدولار  
> واولاد ابو اسماعيل ممنوعين من الدخول حتي لو هيدفعوا الدولار  
> وصبح صبح

 و انا ان شاء الله من بكرة رح كون معكم   
و تحياتي يا غالي :Icon26:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

وهدي شارت الاكس فايلز بمناسبة العودة :Yikes3:

----------


## bo7a

صباح الفل والياسمين علي عيون كل الحبايب   اجازة سعيدة علي الجميع وأسبوع قادم مربح باذن الله   لي وجهة نظر متواضعة لحركة أبو الأندال أحب أطرحها ونشوف رأي حبايبنا باذن الله   الشارت الأول : فريم الدايلي   نجح أبو الأندال أخيراً في كسر الدعم الشرس عند الويكلي بايفوت للأسبوع الماضي   وكسر الترند الصاعد ومستوي فايبو 38.2 والهبوط لأكثر من 250  نقطة   ويعلن إلتزامه التام بالترند الهابط والذي إرتد منه مرتين لمستويات بعيدة   أعتقد سنري صعود طفيف لزيارة مستوي 231.31  المتمثل في الويكلي بايفوت لهذا الأسبوع   والذي يناسب مستوي فايبو 38.2  لإختباره مرة أخري بعد الكسر العنيف   ومنها الهبوط إلي مستويات دنيا وستكون الأهداف بإذن الله هي المستويات باللون الأصفر   وتمثل دعوم قوية في رحلة الهبوط وهي كالتالي   229.25  ,,  227.40  ,,  225.50  ,,  221.50  ربما يحدث إرتدادات من أحد تلك المستويات لإختبار المستوي الأعلي منها بعد كسره   وستكون مناطق دخول جيدة أيضا لمن لم يلحق بالركب   الشارت الثاني : فريم الأربع ساعات   بعد كسر الترند الصاعد المرتكز علي ثلاث قيعان إرتد لمستويات بعيدة منه واعادة اختباره   وكسر الدعم عند الويكلي بايفوت كما ذكرنا توافق الكسر مع مستوي فايبو 23.6   هبط السعر لإختبار مستوي فايبو 38.2 ولم ينجح في إختراقه وأغلق فوقه   قد نري أيضا صعود طفيف لزيارة الويكلي بايفوت لهذا الأسبوع عند 231.31 باللون الأحمر علي الشارت   ومن ثم الهبوط لمستويات فايبو علي الشارت إلي الدعم عند  221.50   لاحظ قوة المستويات علي فريم الدايلي باللون الأصفر وطابقها علي فريم الأربع ساعات   نجد أن  229.25  يمثل مستوي فايبو 38.2  والذي إرتد منه السعر قبل الإغلاق الأسبوعي   227.40  دعم شرس قد يكون هو الأكثر صعوبة في رحلة الهبوط ويمثل فايبو 50  علي الأربع ساعات   225.50  يمثل مستوي فايبو 61.8  علي الأربع ساعات   221.50 دعم شرس لم يستطع السعر الإغلاق تحته في رحلة الهبوط الأخيرة   وعليه باذن الله سأقوم بالدخول من 231.25  في حال اغلاق شمعة أربع ساعات   تحت الويكلي بايفوت والأهداف كما ذكرناها باذن الله   كلها توقعات لحركة السعر قد تكون نسبة فشلها أكثر من نجاحها وربنا يوفقنا جميعا   الشارتات في المرفقات وصبح صبح علي الجميع

----------


## انس منصور

الله يعطيك الف عافية اخي الكريم وجزاك الله الف خير
اخي الكريم انا عندي غقود شراء على 231.70 بماذا تنصحني؟؟؟ان تكرمت
وكلي جزيل الشكر

----------


## bo7a

> الله يعطيك الف عافية اخي الكريم وجزاك الله الف خير
> اخي الكريم انا عندي غقود شراء على 231.70 بماذا تنصحني؟؟؟ان تكرمت
> وكلي جزيل الشكر

 الله يبارك فيك يا غالي وموفقين جميعا باذن الله  
باذن الله يصعد السعر بعد الافتتاح علي طول وقد يصل لمستويات 231.90  كمان  
المهم هو اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات . اذا وصل لنقطة دخولك اخرج منها فورا وانتظر الاغلاق  
اما اذا كانت 231.31  مقاومة قوية للسعر ولم ينجح في اختراقها فاخرج من أقرب مستوي  
واستعوض ربنا في الكام بوينت دول وان شاء الله تعوضها في فرصة أوضح  
وان شاء الله يصعد السعر وتخرج بدون خسائر يا قمر وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

ماذا تقول المؤشرات ؟   موعدنا مع ملك المؤشرات " المعلم محمود "   فاصل ونواصل

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> ماذا تقول المؤشرات ؟   موعدنا مع ملك المؤشرات " المعلم محمود "   فاصل ونواصل

 المجنون 
شارت الاربع ساعات
الترند العام:هابط
الهاي لليوم السابق:234.10
اللو لليوم السابق:229.15
الزوج فعليا قام بكسر البايفت فايبو عند 232.12 والتي ارتد منها بالسابق لاكثر من مرة مع اقفال شمعة تحت الموفنج افرج 50 لذلك ان شا الله الاتجاه العام للزوج هو الهبوط باذن الله واترككم مع المؤشرات

----------


## fxaqaba

نقطة نظام............ الــ 228.00 على الديلي تعتبر نقطة دعم وعلى خط 23.6% فيبو

----------


## bo7a

تسلم الأيادي يا رجالة  
المعلم محمود والمعلم حماده عندنا ومحدش قدنا  
عاوزين نشوف رأي باقي اخواننا ونشوف مشاركاتهم معانا وصبح صبح

----------


## أبومحمود

صبح صبح  يامعلمة   وكل الأخوان  حودة  وناشئ  fxaqaba  ...     ياعم ماسبتولناش حاجة نشتغلها   حتعودونا على الدلع    .. أهو أنا بس علشان أشارك  شخبط شخابيط   إن شاء الله تصيب   ..وأعتقد كلنا متفقين على الأرتداد الى 230.20  وبعدها  نزول  ..      وهو ده اللي يخوف في المجنون  بيشوف  الناس عايزه  أيه  ويروح  عاكس .. يعني ممكن يكمل لفوق 200 نقطة  .. .. ربنا يرزقنا جميعاً

----------


## fxaqaba

> صبح صبح يامعلمة وكل الأخوان حودة وناشئ fxaqaba ... ياعم ماسبتولناش حاجة نشتغلها حتعودونا على الدلع .. أهو أنا بس علشان أشارك شخبط شخابيط إن شاء الله تصيب ..وأعتقد كلنا متفقين على الأرتداد الى 230.20 وبعدها نزول .. وهو ده اللي يخوف في المجنون بيشوف الناس عايزه أيه ويروح عاكس .. يعني ممكن يكمل لفوق 200 نقطة .. .. ربنا يرزقنا جميعاً

 بس للتصحيح لانو تشارت يومي مش متعشي من مبارح ودي بتحصل لاحسن العائلات.... النذل ارتد لل 230.00 نهاية الاسبوع اللي فات ويمكن تشارت يومي بيقصد الارتداد الى 231.00... وتشارت يومي رسم خط الدعم السابق بالتمام والكمال بس حكى عنو مقاومة سابقة ودعم حالي.. وهو قصدو دعم سابق ومقاومة حالية ده بس للتصحيح مش اكثر... على فكرة تشارت يومي انا مجهز مقلوبة فول اخضر .... مش موجود بالسوق بس احنا مفرزينو بالثلاجة .. حبيبي انتا تشارت

----------


## fxaqaba

اذا المعلم بوحة ما عندوش مانع يعني رح تكون مشاركتي بخطوط الدعم والمقاومة والفيبو والترند والنماذج... المعلم يمشي بالاستراتيجية مثل ما هي وانا رح اشارك بالمواضيع اللي قلتها عشان الواحد يفضل بمأمن من انعكاس الندل لا قدر الله...

----------


## أبومحمود

> بس للتصحيح لانو تشارت يومي مش متعشي من مبارح ودي بتحصل لاحسن العائلات.... النذل ارتد لل 230.00 نهاية الاسبوع اللي فات ويمكن تشارت يومي بيقصد الارتداد الى 231.00... وتشارت يومي رسم خط الدعم السابق بالتمام والكمال بس حكى عنو مقاومة سابقة ودعم حالي.. وهو قصدو دعم سابق ومقاومة حالية ده بس للتصحيح مش اكثر... على فكرة تشارت يومي انا مجهز مقلوبة فول اخضر .... مش موجود بالسوق بس احنا مفرزينو بالثلاجة .. حبيبي انتا تشارت

 
صبح صبح ياعسل  كلامك صح    فعلاً   كنت صاحي من النوم  وفات على الغداء   ورحت ضربت عشوة على كيفك  ورجعت   وشفت المشاركة   أرفقت الشارت  الأصلي   لما كتبت  على برنامج سناجيت  يدوي .. غلط بأدخال الرقم   وقصدي واضح 231,20       وبعدين بدل الفول الأخضر  خليها خروف   علشان نزبط الشارتات ونسيطر على المجنون ؟؟؟ أسبوع مربح إن شاء الله

----------


## omar123

صباح الفل على الجميع , هل سيرتد المجنون الى مستويات أعلى من السعر الحالى ( 228.84) ليغلق الجاب
الصغير الذى ظهر عندى فى الميتاتريدر عند الإفتتاح  أو أنه سيواصل الهبوط و صبح صبح على المعلمين

----------


## أبومحمود

> صباح الفل على الجميع , هل سيرتد المجنون الى مستويات أعلى من السعر الحالى ( 228.84) ليغلق الجاب
> الصغير الذى ظهر عندى فى الميتاتريدر عند الإفتتاح  أو أنه سيواصل الهبوط و صبح صبح على المعلمين

 
شوف الرابط  ده  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t33797.html

----------


## omar123

> شوف الرابط ده  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t33797.html

 شكراً يا معلمة

----------


## mahmoudh7

بما انه هناك توقعات بالارتداد الى 231.31 
فهل معنى هذا الدخول لونج في الفترة الحالية

----------


## Nader87

> بما انه هناك توقعات بالارتداد الى 231.31 
> فهل معنى هذا الدخول لونج في الفترة الحالية

 لااااااااااااااا 
اخي نصيحة لوجه الله لاتدخل عكس الاتجاه......... 
واعتقد اننا سنرى 226 قبل اي ارتداد

----------


## mahmoudh7

> لااااااااااااااا 
> اخي نصيحة لوجه الله لاتدخل عكس الاتجاه......... 
> واعتقد اننا سنرى 226 قبل اي ارتداد

  
شكرا اخي الفاضل

----------


## bo7a

صباح الفل علي الجميع   المعلم محمود وحماده وشارت يومي وعمر باشا ومحمود ونادر وكل الناس الحلوة اللي معانا واللي مش معانا كمان   نهاركم سعيد باذن الله ويوم موفق كله ارباح  صعد السعر وأغلق الجاب وفي انتظار اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات   اذا اغلقت باذن الله فوق مستوي 229.35 فهو إلي 231.31  بان الله   ومنها الي مستويات دنيا وصبح صبح يا ابو دنيا

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> صباح الفل علي الجميع  المعلم محمود وحماده وشارت يومي وعمر باشا ومحمود ونادر وكل الناس الحلوة اللي معانا واللي مش معانا كمان  نهاركم سعيد باذن الله ويوم موفق كله ارباح صعد السعر وأغلق الجاب وفي انتظار اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات  اذا اغلقت باذن الله فوق مستوي 229.35 فهو إلي 231.31  بان الله  ومنها الي مستويات دنيا وصبح صبح يا ابو دنيا

 صبح الفل يا معلمة وكما توقعنا السعر يرتد ونري ما يحدث باذن الله

----------


## bo7a

> صبح الفل يا معلمة وكما توقعنا السعر يرتد ونري ما يحدث باذن الله

 تسلم ايدك يا معلمة وان شاء الله يصعد يختبر المستويات المنيلة اللي كسرها ومنها الي الأهداف بان الله  
صبح صبح والكابتشينو جاي بعد دقائق .. هفطر بس ونمخمخ سوا  :Drive1:

----------


## أبومحمود

صبح صبح على حبيبنا والمعلم بتاعنا   وكل  الشباب   إن شاء الله يكون في حد ربح من اللونج   ؟؟  ومعاك في الكابشينو  خليه زيادة ...

----------


## bo7a

> صبح صبح على حبيبنا والمعلم بتاعنا وكل الشباب إن شاء الله يكون في حد ربح من اللونج ؟؟ ومعاك في الكابشينو خليه زيادة ...

 كله تمام يا سيد الناس ما تقلقش علي صبيانك  
وصبح صبح ومعاك كمان واحد كابتشينو لكبير حتتنا يا واد يا بليه وصلللللللللحه  :Drive1:

----------


## أبومحمود

صبيان مين ياعم  أنت كده حطمعني فيك   وخليه  ساندويتشين  مع الكبتشينو ..

----------


## jr7

نأخذه الان من اقرب نقطه لل 231.31 بيع يا معلمه

----------


## bo7a

> صبيان مين ياعم أنت كده حطمعني فيك وخليه ساندويتشين مع الكبتشينو ..

 إيه رأيك في الكابتشينو يا معلمة   :Nono:  ؟؟  
وإيه رأيك بقي كدا أنا حاسس ان أبو الأندال استوي والهبوط يبدأ من هنا ان شاء الله  
نستني اغلاق الساعة دي ونتوكل علي الله بس لما نشوف هو ناوي علي ايه

----------


## bo7a

> نأخذه الان من اقرب نقطه لل 231.31 بيع يا معلمه

 صباح الورد يا ورد  
ان شاء الله بنستني اغلاق الشمعة الحالية ونشوف أفضل مستوي ندخل منه ونتوكل علي الله  
صبح صبح يا زعيم ونورتنا بوجودك والله

----------


## انس منصور

اخي بوحة اسع الله صباحك انا معي عقود شراء على المجنون على 231.68 بماذا تنصحني؟
وكلي جزيل الشكر

----------


## bo7a

> اخي بوحة اسع الله صباحك انا معي عقود شراء على المجنون على 231.68 بماذا تنصحني؟
> وكلي جزيل الشكر

 صباحك عسل يا انس باشا  
والله يا باشا أمره محير والافضل الانتظار لاغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات  
عموما شوف المشاركة دي يا قمر   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...&postcount=895 
وان شاء الله يصعد السعر لنقطة دخولك  
صبح صبح

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

وينكم

----------


## أبو نورة

انت ااي وينك لا تغيب في الممزر

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> انت ااي وينك لا تغيب في الممزر

 ايوة انت شفتني هاهاهااه

----------


## أبو نورة

وين تشوف الباوند يا محمود ؟؟؟

----------


## bo7a

> وينكم

 طب نستني اختبار البايفوت تاني وندخل يا معلمة 
لان شكله كدا هيفضل يتذبذب بين البايفوت وبين 230.36 لحد ما ينفجر

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

بوحه باشا ازيك يا عمنا

----------


## برنس قطر

> طب نستني اختبار البايفوت تاني وندخل يا معلمة 
> لان شكله كدا هيفضل يتذبذب بين البايفوت وبين 230.36 لحد ما ينفجر

 مساء الخير يا معلم  
والله خايف يكون الانفجار للاسفل  :013:

----------


## bo7a

> بوحه باشا ازيك يا عمنا

 الله يسلمك يا قمر .. ايه النور دا كله يا هيما  
اخبارك انت ايه يا جميل .. صبح صبح  :Icon31:

----------


## bo7a

> مساء الخير يا معلم  
> والله خايف يكون الانفجار للاسفل

 مساء الورد يا ورد  
حتي لو انفجر للاسفل وهو دا المتوقع هندخل مع كسر 230.00  باذن الله  
ولا انت عندك عقود لونج  ؟

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> وين تشوف الباوند يا محمود ؟؟؟

 والله يا اخوي انا حطيت تحليل الباوند وكل شي بقول انه صاعد والتحليل وكله بس بقناعتي الشخصية الي ما الها دخل بالتحليل لازم يزور 1.9650 ,والتي تتفق مع نظرة الاخ نور والله محيرنا

----------


## برنس قطر

> مساء الورد يا ورد  
> حتي لو انفجر للاسفل وهو دا المتوقع هندخل مع كسر 230.00 باذن الله  
> ولا انت عندك عقود لونج ؟

  
انا داخل شورت

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> انا داخل شورت

 طيب خايف ليه مدام داخل شورت :013:

----------


## jr7

الان انا قفلت الصفقه 
كان عندي عقد بيع من 231.31
شكراً عمو بوووووووحه  
الله يجعل كل ما تقدمه في ميزان حسناتك انت والاخوان

----------


## ALBASSAM

بروحة ازيك يا برنس 
مشتاق لك من جد ,, سجلني معاك الان ,, ايش الموضوع الان

----------


## برنس قطر

> طيب خايف ليه مدام داخل شورت

  
لاني بدون ستوب

----------


## dr_mamy2006

مرحبا شباب
بوحه وحشتنى اه الغيبه دى كلها المنتدى مضلم من غيرك 
واه اخر تحليلاتك

----------


## سامي المشرف

وشرايكم في النموذج  
لسما ما اكتمل

----------


## fxaqaba

إذا ما خاب ظني كسر المثلث على فريم الساعة رح ياكد السقوط

----------


## bo7a

> الان انا قفلت الصفقه 
> كان عندي عقد بيع من 231.31
> شكراً عمو بوووووووحه  
> الله يجعل كل ما تقدمه في ميزان حسناتك انت والاخوان

  
مليون مبروك عليك يا قمر وان شاء الله هنبيع اذا وصل السعر لنفس المستوي  
صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> بروحة ازيك يا برنس 
> مشتاق لك من جد ,, سجلني معاك الان ,, ايش الموضوع الان

 مساء الهنا علي عيونك يا قمر  
والله انت اكتر وان شاء الله هنكون موجودين علي طول يا باشا  
انت تشد اي كرسي في السينما وتيجي جنبي يا قمر  :Icon26:  
صبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> مرحبا شباب
> بوحه وحشتنى اه الغيبه دى كلها المنتدى مضلم من غيرك 
> واه اخر تحليلاتك

 حبيب قلبي ازيك يا دكترة  
والله لك وحشة كبيرة يا باشا .. متقولش كدا انت الخير والبركة

----------


## bo7a

> وشرايكم في النموذج  
> لسما ما اكتمل

 تسلم الأيادي يا ابو السام ويسلم شارتك الجميل  
مش عارف ليه بترادوني وساوس انه هيروح للبايفوت من جديد وان شاء الله نبيع من هناك  
صبح صبح يا غالي

----------


## bo7a

> إذا ما خاب ظني كسر المثلث على فريم الساعة رح ياكد السقوط

 المعلم حماده والمختصر المفيد  
تسلم الايادي يا معلمة وجهز الكميرا بقي علشان نصور المعركة اللي هتحصل

----------


## Spacer5

> تسلم الأيادي يا ابو السام ويسلم شارتك الجميل  
> مش عارف ليه بترادوني وساوس انه هيروح للبايفوت من جديد وان شاء الله نبيع من هناك  
> صبح صبح يا غالي

 انا اعتقد مثلك انه ان شاء الله ممكن يختبر البيفوت 
يعنى مثلا ممكن يرتد من 231.90 او 232
وعلى العموم انا دخلت شورت من 231 ومنتظر النزول ان شاء الله  :013:  :013:

----------


## mahmoudh7

يا ترى هل يوجد ترند صاعد خبيث ومتخفي  ممكن ان يكون له تأثير  خصوصا مع اقتراب السعر من فايبو 38.2

----------


## egypt0

اعتقد ده مثلث هابط على المجنون فى شارت الربع ساعه  
فى انتظار راى الاخوه

----------


## mahmoudh7

> اعتقد ده مثلث هابط على المجنون فى شارت الربع ساعه  
> فى انتظار راى الاخوه

 استاذ

----------


## mahmoudh7

يعني الوضع غريب شوية

----------


## mahmoudh7

في الغالب الهبوط سيبدء الان  مع ملامسة السعر للترند الهابط

----------


## mahmoudh7

الا اذا تم كسر الترند

----------


## mahmoudh7

يبدو ان الانفجار السعري له راي اخر

----------


## mahmoudh7

مازال الترند هابط ولم يتم كسرة  فقط بعض التعدل علية

----------


## bo7a

صباح الفل والياسمين علي عيون كل الحبايب   نهاركم سعيد باذن الله ويوم موفق ملئ بالأرباح   وربنا يسهل بقي والمجنون دا يخرج من حالة التذبذب الرهيبة اللي هيجيبلي جلطة بيها   وينفجر لفوق   :Thmbdn:  :Ohmy:   أو تحت  :Thumb:  :012:   .. المهم انه يتحرك   شكله رايح تاني للبايفوت ومنها يحدد مصيره .. الله يسترها   وصبح صبح علي الجميع

----------


## egypt0

فى حاجه غريبه عندى 
مشاركه الاخ بوحه ظاهر انه اخر واحد كتب فى الموضوع واجى اخش الموضوع مش شايفها؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## bo7a

> فى حاجه غريبه عندى 
> مشاركه الاخ بوحه ظاهر انه اخر واحد كتب فى الموضوع واجى اخش الموضوع مش شايفها؟؟؟؟؟

  
حتي أنا كمان مش شايف مشاركتك يا باشا  
واقتبستها لما دخلت علي ( رد علي الموضوع )  
المشكلة مش عندك لوحدك ولا عندي لوحدي . ياريت حد من الادارة يشوفلنا الموضوع دا

----------


## bo7a

هيييييييييييييييييه  
النور جه

----------


## anood1

خلوا بالكم يا عرب .. الساعه 4 العصر بتوقيت مكة المكرمة حيتكلم الأخ تريشيه بتاع اليورو و الساعه 6 المغرب بتوقيت مكة المكرمة حيتكلم بيرناكى بتاع الفدرالى و ساعتها حنشوف الأنفجارات السعريه اللى بيتكلم عنها الأخ بوحه ربنا يحفظه... دلوقت الكل ساكت و مترقب :Ohmy:  قناة Bloomberg تنقل مباشرة

----------


## bo7a

> خلوا بالكم يا عرب .. الساعه 4 العصر بتوقيت مكة المكرمة حيتكلم الأخ تريشيه بتاع اليورو و الساعه 6 المغرب بتوقيت مكة المكرمة حيتكلم بيرناكى بتاع الفدرالى و ساعتها حنشوف الأنفجارات السعريه اللى بيتكلم عنها الأخ بوحه ربنا يحفظه... دلوقت الكل ساكت و مترقب قناة Bloomberg تنقل مباشرة

 الله يبارك فيكي يا ست الكل وشكرا للتنبيه  
وربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير ويوفقنا جميعا

----------


## egypt0

> هيييييييييييييييييه  
> النور جه

 هههههههه الحمد لله 
وربنا يستر من الفيدرالى

----------


## jr7

مشاركة للتنبيه والانتظار والتمعن والفحص والتدقيق وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> مشاركة للتنبيه والانتظار والتمعن والفحص والتدقيق وصبح صبح

 تسلم الايادي يا زعيم ومنتظرين اغلاق الاربع ساعات باذن الله ونشوف هو ناوي علي ايه المجنون دا  
صبح صبح

----------


## jr7

عمووووووو بوحه الان لو اغلقت شمعة الاربع ساعات تحت 231.31 نأخذه بيع ولا انا غلطان

----------


## bo7a

> عمووووووو بوحه الان لو اغلقت شمعة الاربع ساعات تحت 231.31 نأخذه بيع ولا انا غلطان

 لا يا قمر كلام مظبوط وانا اول واحد داخل شورت باذن الله وصبح صبح

----------


## bo7a

> عمووووووو بوحه الان لو اغلقت شمعة الاربع ساعات تحت 231.31 نأخذه بيع ولا انا غلطان

 خلينا ننتظر كمان ساعة السعر ما زال بيحاول وشكله ناوي علي عملة سودا

----------


## jr7

على امرك يا ملعمه ننتظر كمان ساعه ومالوه 
من كثر ما اتابع المجنون صاير مثله

----------


## برنس قطر

انا دخلت شورت وعلى الله التوفيق

----------


## dr_mamy2006

رحبا شباب
العرض اليوم قوى لهوة الندل ولكن التوقعات غامضة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
واعتقد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
من عنده اجابة لفوق ولا لتحت
انا دخلت بيع من 231.80
بوحه انت موجود فى الحفلة النهارده
حجزتلك كرسى جنبى علشان متزعلش
وممكن عزومة عشاه بحرى

----------


## Photon

تحية لجميع المناضلين في معركة المجنون الصعبة، لفوق و لتحت، صدقا أعصابي تعبت. مفتقدين بريق هذا الموضوع عندما كان يتصدر بقية مواضيع المنتدى لكثرة المداخلات فيه، للأسف وجدته الآن في نهاية الصفحة الثانية للمواضيع  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  الكابتن بوحة الطيب الله يعينه الظاهر إنه مشغول شوي هالأيام. أيضا الكابتن محمود يبدو مشغول. لكل الكباتن الكبار، ليكم وحشة...

----------


## medhat 2007

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته كل عام و كل الاخوة المشاركين فى هذا الموضوع  بخير و رمضان مبارك على الجميع ان شاء الله ، و الله يتقبل منا الصيام و حسن العمل فى هذا الشهر الكريم و تحياتى للجميع

----------


## dr_mamy2006

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
كل عام و كل الاخوة المشاركين فى هذا الموضوع بخير و رمضان مبارك على الجميع ان شاء الله  تحياتى

----------


## bo7a

> تحية لجميع المناضلين في معركة المجنون الصعبة، لفوق و لتحت، صدقا أعصابي تعبت. مفتقدين بريق هذا الموضوع عندما كان يتصدر بقية مواضيع المنتدى لكثرة المداخلات فيه، للأسف وجدته الآن في نهاية الصفحة الثانية للمواضيع    الكابتن بوحة الطيب الله يعينه الظاهر إنه مشغول شوي هالأيام. أيضا الكابتن محمود يبدو مشغول. لكل الكباتن الكبار، ليكم وحشة...

 حبيب قلبي .. والله معلش بنعذر الناس لانشغالها وانا موجود والله في اي وقت  
واتمني الموضوع يرجع تاني نناقش فيه حركة ابو المجانين سوا ونشوف أحلي تحليلات من أحلي محللين في الدنيا  
ان شاء الله يرجعوا تاني ونرجع الموضوع من جديد وربنا يوفق الجميع  
وصبح صبح يا غالي .. رمضان كريم عليك

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته كل عام و كل الاخوة المشاركين فى هذا الموضوع بخير و رمضان مبارك على الجميع ان شاء الله ، و الله يتقبل منا الصيام و حسن العمل فى هذا الشهر الكريم و تحياتى للجميع

 وكل سنة وانت طيب يا قمر ...  اللواء مدحت والله واحشني جدا جدا جدا  
ربنا يتقبل منا جميعا ويوفقنا الي ما يحبه ويرضاه  
صبح صبح يا غالي وعاوزين نشوفك علي طول ونطمن عليك

----------


## bo7a

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته كل عام و كل الاخوة المشاركين فى هذا الموضوع بخير و رمضان مبارك على الجميع ان شاء الله  تحياتى

 وعليكم السلام يا دكترة ... كل سنة وانت طيب يا قمر ورمضان كريم عليك وعلي كل حبايبنا والمسلمين جميعا

----------


## فوركسي طموح

كل عام وانت بخير يازعامه وبقية ابناء الحته الحلوه وجميع الاعضاء والمسلمين كافه .  
مشتائين اوي لضرب النار وكماين اولاد ابو اسماعيل وفتوات الحاره  :012: .  
نسأل الله ان يوفقك دوما وايانا وجميع الاخوه ,

----------


## dr_mamy2006

> وعليكم السلام يا دكترة ... كل سنة وانت طيب يا قمر ورمضان كريم عليك وعلي كل حبايبنا والمسلمين جميعا

 رمضان موثر فيك بوحه ولا اه  :Compress: 
السحور اه انهارده :Idea:

----------


## bo7a

> كل عام وانت بخير يازعامه وبقية ابناء الحته الحلوه وجميع الاعضاء والمسلمين كافه .  
> مشتائين اوي لضرب النار وكماين اولاد ابو اسماعيل وفتوات الحاره .  
> نسأل الله ان يوفقك دوما وايانا وجميع الاخوه ,

 حبيبي عبوووووووووود .. كل سنة وانت طيب يا قمر ورمضان كريم عليك   فينك يا عبود والله العظيم واحشني ووحشتنا مداخلاتك الحلوة دي   ان شاء الله هنرجع المعارك الباوندية والينية من جديد واولاد ابو اسماعيل هيموتوا   ربنا يوفقنا جميعا باذن الله ومستنيك يا غالي بلاش تتقل علينا   دا انا زعلان منك حتي علشان نسيت تكتب حاجة في اخر المشاركة دي .. طبعا انت عارفها  :Doh:   وصبح صبح علي عارفها  :012:

----------


## bo7a

> رمضان موثر فيك بوحه ولا اه 
> السحور اه انهارده

 ربنا يقوينا يا دكترة .. الواحد دماغه ساحت خلاص  
صبح صبح يا زعيم .. الفطار عندكوا ايه .. يمكن اهز طولي كدا واجيلك

----------


## أبو نورة

> ربنا يقوينا يا دكترة .. الواحد دماغه ساحت خلاص  
> صبح صبح يا زعيم .. الفطار عندكوا ايه .. يمكن اهز طولي كدا واجيلك

  
حقيقة اشتقنا لعودة هذا الموضوع ومداخلاته بغض النظر عن الموضوع الآخر استراتيجية صبح صبح لأن موضوع ا" أروع الأفلام الفوركسية " كان تناوله بسيطا وسهلا وواضحا

----------


## ALBASSAM

صبح صبح  
صباح الخير على الجميع

----------


## I am Mohammad

اعتقد نبيع المجنون  :Nono:   :Nono:   لسبب واحد فقط .. ملامسة الترند الهابط القوي :013:   من 233 بيعة حلوة هناك مخاطرة كبيرة طبعا  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:  .. ولكن من قال اننا لا نحب المخاطرة :Regular Smile:   مادام المخاطرة على الديمو .. فمرحبا بالمخاطرة   :Drive1:   :Drive1:   :Drive1:   :Drive1:    وبصراحة : الرسمة أنا غاششها من أبوتركي .. كان قاعد جنبي في الامتحان وأنا شايف الورقة بتاعته .. قصدي الشارت بتاعه  :Clap:

----------


## ALBASSAM

يناس ياهوه وش فيكم وينك يا شباب بوحة فينك ,, ياخى طمنا عليك ,

----------


## سيف الملوك

> يناس ياهوه وش فيكم وينك يا شباب بوحة فينك ,, ياخى طمنا عليك ,

 الشباب مع المعلم بوحه الصباح انتقلوا هنا https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=33126 وصبح صبح

----------


## ALBASSAM

> الشباب مع المعلم بوحه الصباح  انتقلوا هنا https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=33126  وصبح صبح

  :Hands:  يارب يحفظك 
الف الف شكر اخوي بارك الله فيك حبيبي ,, انا ما كنت اعرف  :EEK!: 
بس الان نتابع الموضوع الثاني يالله  :Drive1: , 
البسـALBASSAMــام

----------

